# Le bar des floodeurs 2.



## Amok (15 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau comptoir : ne comptez pas sur moi pour avoir le plaisir d'arriver à 24500 posts.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Juillet 2005)

rapide et je repars, histoire d'innaugurer


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Il se passe quoi la ?


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> rapide et je repars, histoire d'innaugurer



Héhé, toujours présent sur la 1er page.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg > On change de crémerie. Mais rien de grave.


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe quoi la ?



Rien de spécial, le flood continue.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Juillet 2005)

Ben c'est partis , j'imagine pas le nombre de perdus qui verront dans leur tableau de bord le canedas, panique à bord pendant 15 secondes. 
Il y en a dont la vie dépend de ce thread


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gregg > On change de crémerie. Mais rien de grave.





Elle fait du chèvre ?  :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Juillet 2005)

Et lan ! C'est repartit


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait du chèvre ?  :mouais:



Tu crois que je fais dans la chèvre ?


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait du chèvre ?  :mouais:



Héretique!


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que je fais dans la chèvre ?





Béééééééééééééééé


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Héretique!





Je suis pas une tête de noeud !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Béééééééééééééééé



C'est bien mon agneau ...


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas une tête de noeud !



Meuuhhh non, tant que les chèvres produisent du lait de brebis


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Meuuhhh non, tant que les chèvres produisent du lait de brebis





Alors , j'ai bon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est partis , j'imagine pas le nombre de perdus qui verront dans leur tableau de bord le canedas, panique à bord pendant 15 secondes.
> Il y en a dont la vie dépend de ce thread




 Sans être un très gros floodeur, j'avoue m'être un peu demandé ce qui se passait... 

 Bonne fin de soirée les amis!... 

 A la prochaine!...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors , j'ai bon ?



Faut voir ...


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Alors , j'ai bon ?



  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir ...





naméo© c tait une question pour kateljn !  :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sans être un très gros floodeur, j'avoue m'être un peu demandé ce qui se passait...
> 
> Bonne fin de soirée les amis!...
> 
> A la prochaine!...



Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:





Youpi , merci Google  :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Youpi , merci Google  :love:



z'ai toujours dit: cherche et tu trouvera


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> z'ai toujours dit: cherche et tu trouvera





Et j'ai trouve ca sur un site espagnol , merci l'espagne et merci moi aussi  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sans être un très gros floodeur, j'avoue m'être un peu demandé ce qui se passait...
> 
> Bonne fin de soirée les amis!...
> 
> A la prochaine!...



A la prochaine Human-Fly !


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai trouve ca sur un site espagnol , merci l'espagne et merci moi aussi  :love:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a toi Human Fly , je crois que je vais en faire de même  . Demain reveil a 8h , je suis fou ou quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> naméo© c tait une question pour kateljin !  :love:



Je réponds quand même.


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

>





Ca doit etre le parfum " muy caliente " qui me rend comme cela  :love: sur ce petit agneau va se couche en pensant a mes espagnoles  . 

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds quand même.





Je gagnes quoi au final ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est partis , j'imagine pas le nombre de perdus qui verront dans leur tableau de bord le canedas, panique à bord pendant 15 secondes.
> Il y en a dont la vie dépend de ce thread


 :rateau: je me suis demandé en effet


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre le parfum " muy caliente " qui me rend comme cela  :love: sur ce petit agneau va se couche en pensant a mes espagnoles  .
> 
> Buenas noches a todos



Toi, t'es pas sortie de l'auberge 
   

Buenas noches


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es pas sortie de l'auberge
> 
> 
> Buenas noches





J'ai pas envie d'en sortiir    . Hasta Luegos


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: je me suis demandé en effet




 Joel


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre le parfum " muy caliente " qui me rend comme cela  :love: sur ce petit agneau va se couche en pensant a mes espagnoles  .
> 
> Buenas noches a todos



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je gagnes quoi au final ?



Rien de plus !


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rien de plus !





Hablas tambien espanol ?  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie d'en sortiir    . Hasta Luegos



Hasta luego ... (pas de "s"  )


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi !





Bonne nuit a toi la bergere


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: je me suis demandé en effet



Bonsoir Joel !


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hasta luego ... (pas de "s"  )





Je sais mais c pour tout le monde du bar  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Joel


hola lagrima de belleza sobre la luna ... gracias ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Joel !


    

buenas noches mi bonita


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Hablas tambien espanol ?  :love:



No lo sé ... Quizas ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais c pour tout le monde du bar  :rose:



Il me semble pas que le luego s'accorde suivant le nombre de personnes à qui il est adressé, mais je peux me tromper. Mon espagnol est un peu rouillé !


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble pas que le luego s'accorde suivant le nombre de personnes à qui il est adressé, mais je peux me tromper. Mon espagnol est un peu rouillé !



"Hasta luego" punto y basta ya!


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> "Hasta luego" punto y basta ya!



Merci :love: ... Je savais bien ! Il m'a fait douter le bougre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde   

telle l'autruche, j'ai paniqué  :affraid: 
courut dans tout les ens   
ai faillit mettre la tête dans le sable  :hein: 
et puis je vous ai retrouvé  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> telle l'autruche, j'ai paniqué  :affraid:
> courut dans tout les ens
> ...



Bonsoir à toi charmante autruche !


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hola lagrima de belleza sobre la luna ... gracias ...



Gracias a ti, amigo del alma
 
¡Que tengas una feliz noche!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi charmante autruche !



bonsoir laura ingalls  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> telle l'autruche, j'ai paniqué  :affraid:
> courut dans tout les ens
> ...



Savait pas que les autruches hésitait a mettre la tête dans le sable
 
Suis vachement rassurée     :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir laura ingalls  :rateau:



Quelle version?
 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version?
> :mouais:



Viking voyons !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Savait pas que les autruches hésitait a mettre la tête dans le sable
> 
> Suis vachement rassurée     :love:  :love:



faurdait que je monte la vidéo de l'élevage d'autruche et que je la mette en ligne c'est à mourir de rire   
c'est les seuls animaux qui suivent les visiteurs avec autant d'attention, on se demande même si ce ne sont pas les autruches qui visitent les humains  :rateau: 

les ptits quand à eux courent sans cesse d'un bout à l'autre de l'enclos ...


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Viking voyons !  :love:



Oufff, suis rassurée


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oufff, suis rassurée



Deux fois de suite ... Tu pourras te coucher tranquillement cette nuit !   :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> faurdait que je monte la vidéo de l'élevage d'autruche et que je la mette en ligne c'est à mourir de rire
> c'est les seuls animaux qui suivent les visiteurs avec autant d'attention, on se demande même si ce ne sont pas les autruches qui visitent les humains  :rateau:
> 
> les ptits quand à eux courent sans cesse d'un bout à l'autre de l'enclos ...



Qui se ressemble , s'assemble
    

Les petits c'est pareil, sont encore innocent  

tu nous la montre quand? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Deux fois de suite ... Tu pourras te coucher tranquillement cette nuit !   :love:



T'es sur? 
 Parce que de nos jours ...


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Elle est pas belle la vie? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

juste un avant goût ...
bon cette fois c'est moi qui vait dormir

bonne nuit mes autruchons adorés  :love:


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit Odré :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir dans le nouvel endroit


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit Odré !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle la vie? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?
> Parce que de nos jours ...



J'en mets mes jupons à couper !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir dans le nouvel endroit



Bonsoir à toi


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir dans le nouvel endroit



Bonsoir Cor


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en mets mes jupons à couper !



Suis vachement rassurée
   

P.S. Pas la peine de couper tes jupons, après on fait comment pour le froufroutou?


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a tous     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

bon, il a l'air bien ce nouvel espace floodeur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

bon, me voila donc abonné a cette discussion....me reste plus qu'a vous souhaiter une bonne nuit...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous     :love:



Bonne nuit katelijn   :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, il a l'air bien ce nouvel espace floodeur...



Oui on s'y sent comme chez soi !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, me voila donc abonné a cette discussion....me reste plus qu'a vous souhaiter une bonne nuit...



Bonne nuit stook


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Tiens je vais faire de même. Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

'ne nuit....je vois que tu as repris le fameux rythme dont tu m'as si souvent parlé....
bon flood....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je vais faire de même. Bonne nuit tout le monde !



en plus tu nous fais un petit 4 a la suite, discret....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu nous fais un petit 4 a la suite, discret....



....mais alors discret...tranquille...on voit que tu as adopté le coin.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

bon, :sleep:....c'est pas tout , mais ....:sleep:.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'ne nuit....je vois que tu as repris le fameux rythme dont tu m'as si souvent parlé....
> bon flood....



Oh non j'en suis encore bien loin ... Si on regarde ma moyenne générale. Mais sur ces dernier jours j'ai dû faire comme au bon vieux temps.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas je vois que toi aussi tu t'es habitué au nouveau lieu


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Et en plus du glisses un 5 à la suite du plus bel effet


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Non franchement chapeau bas ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Tiens pour la peine je vais faire de même, histoire de ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon cette fois j'y vais vraiment ... :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour la peine je vais faire de même, histoire de ...



Ah ben finalement si, tu as fait de même!...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Eh non!...



Et si !!!! Et même un 6 à la suite !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon cette fois j'y vais vraiment ... :sleep:



 Bonne nuit, la Bergère!... 
 Et bon courage pour compter tous tes moutons!...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben finalement si, tu as fait de même!...



Tu crois que je t'avais pas vu battre des ailes dans les parages ?  

Pas folle la bergère !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit, la Bergère!...
> Et bon courage pour compter tous tes moutons!...



C'est plus facile quand on sait combien on doit en compter !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et si !!!! Et même un 6 à la suite !!!



 Le nouvel endroit te donne la pêche?... 
 L'envie de l'inaugurer a exacerbé ton enthousiasme?... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel endroit te donne la pêche?...
> L'envie de l'inaugurer a exacerbé ton enthousiasme?... :love:



J'ai vu la lumière et je suis entré c'est tout ! :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que je t'avais pas vu battre des ailes dans les parages ?
> 
> Pas folle la bergère !



FLAP!... FLAP!... FLAP!...





​ 

  Si je vole en douceur, la bergère ne va peut-être pas me voir venir, et je vais pouvoir la surprendre...!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit



 Bonne nuit à toi aussi!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

ah c'est ici que ça flood maintenant, je suis à la traine moi... :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est ici que ça flood maintenant, je suis à la traine moi... :hein:



 L'endroit est tout nouveau tout beau. :love:
 Ouvert depuis la nuit dernière...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

*Après une étude comparative*
des 100 premiers posts de ce thread et de son prédécesseur, le constat est dramatique :

celui-ci est encore pire...


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juillet 2005)

Faut le temps de se chauffer.
On est des Athlètes, ça demande de la préparation.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

déjà 6 pages ... ça a fait fort  :hein: 

bonjour


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Maiwen.


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> déjà 6 pages ... ça a fait fort  :hein:
> 
> bonjour


Aaahhhhh revoila la star de ce tradada  :love: :love: 

  toi


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après une étude comparative*
> des 100 premiers posts de ce thread et de son prédécesseur, le constat est dramatique :
> 
> celui-ci est encore pire...


_Après une étude comparative_
des 2712 premiers posts de ce matelot et de son prédécesseur ( -dc-  ), le constat est dramatique:

celui-ci est encore pire...  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Aaahhhhh revoila la star de ce tradada  :love: :love:
> 
> toi


:rose: ça me touche ce que tu dis là   

je suis star du néant ...    :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Chouette un nouveau bar!    
j'aime beaucoup la nouvelle déco, qui en est le designer?


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Hoooooo version 2


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis star du néant ...


Laisse ce genre de commentaire à ceux qui n'ont que leur méchanceté à ruminer.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Laisse ce genre de commentaire à ceux qui n'ont que leur méchanceté à ruminer.


rooo pov ti nounou  

désolée de t'avoir brusqué


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> désolée de t'avoir brusqué


Tu ne m'as pas brusqué, tu as juste dit une bétise énorme...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>





Comment ti va biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne m'as pas brusqué, tu as juste dit une bétise énorme...


on peu pas être au top tout le temps  ... j'ai pas trop vraiment dormi cette nuit


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peu pas être au top tout le temps  ... j'ai pas trop vraiment dormi cette nuit





Ah bon , tu as fais quoi ?


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment ti va biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien ?  :love:



 :sleep: +  :rateau: =  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Laisse ce genre de commentaire à ceux qui n'ont que leur méchanceté à ruminer.


Elle ose pas faire de l'humour au sujet d'un fil à flood ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Ah m'en parle pas... Habiter en face d'un (petit) square c'est sympa pour les arbres sous les fenêtres, le soleil, tout ça, mais alors pour les pétards jusqu'à 3h du mat' le 14 juillet c'est tout de suite moins cool :rateau:  D'un autre coté il n'y a qu'un 14 juillet par an alors je m'en remettrai


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle ose pas faire de l'humour au sujet d'un fil à flood ?


pourquoi tu ne lui demandes pas à *elle* ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah m'en parle pas... Habiter en face d'un (petit) square c'est sympa pour les arbres sous les fenêtres, le soleil, tout ça, mais alors pour les pétards jusqu'à 3h du mat' le 14 juillet c'est tout de suite moins cool :rateau:  D'un autre coté il n'y a qu'un 14 juillet par an alors je m'en remettrai


j'ai eu les pétard hier et avant-hier ( des p'tits cons qui s'amusaient à les mettre à l'entrée du marché couvert pour que ça raisonne ) et cette nuit c'était de la musique jusqu'à 4h30 à peu près ...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: +  :rateau: =  :love:





A ses jeunes tout le temps en train de faire la fête  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

Hiiiiiiii, 
Et oui c'est vendredi, en plus du beau pour le weekend!!! :love: 
Demain je fais BBQ   :love:


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu les pétard hier et avant-hier ( des p'tits cons qui s'amusaient à les mettre à l'entrée du marché couvert pour que ça raisonne ) et cette nuit c'était de la musique jusqu'à 4h30 à peu près ...



Baf, au mooins y a de la vie


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A ses jeunes tout le temps en train de faire la fête  :rateau:



N'importe quoi!  
1_ je ne fête pas le 14 juillet car je déteste les feux d'artifices et je ne suis pas français
2_ fête il y a que si drinks il y a ( de préférence kriek :love: )
3_ ya pas de petit 3 


  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu ne lui demandes pas à *elle* ?


Parce que la question ne t'était pas destiné, vois-tu ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Comment va en ce vendredi ? 
Qui sont les présents ?
Quelqu'un a fait l'appel ? 

Les dames, vous voulez bien vous installer au premier rang, s'il vous plait ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comment va en ce vendredi ?
> Qui sont les présents ?
> Quelqu'un a fait l'appel ?
> 
> Les dames, vous voulez bien vous installer au premier rang, s'il vous plait ? :love:


il me semble qu'il n'y en à qu'une pour l'instant    :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'il n'y en à qu'une pour l'instant    :hein:


Ah ? :hein:
Dans ce cas, pour mieux entendre, tu peux ... peut-être ... carrément venir à coté de moi. :rose::love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? :hein:
> Dans ce cas, pour mieux entendre, tu peux ... peut-être ... carrément venir à coté de moi. :rose::love:


C'est pas une dame c'est une demoiselle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

arfffff deja 4 pages de retard      

un resumé svp !!!   


sinon, ben oui spyro je ne rentre pas dans un café seule  :rose: 
sa s'appelle de la timidité? je ne sais pas   

j'ose pas demander les leçons de sm ,
parce que si effectivement j'arrivera a rentrer , 
je me demande dans quel etat je vais sortir


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

Mais tu n'es pas obligée de boire la même chose que moi


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arfffff deja 4 pages de retard



J'en ai 7 de retard.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> juste un avant goût ...
> bon cette fois c'est moi qui vait dormir
> bonne nuit mes autruchons adorés  :love:




odré tu es laquelle parmi ces jolis cous ?  

parce que là j'ai du mal a te reconnaitre
vous etes toutes pareilles !!     


   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai 7 de retard.




moi 4 parce que j'ai parametré differement que toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'es pas obligée de boire la même chose que moi




de toute façon le matin on boit un café non ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Non seulement il fait super beau et tout mais en plus il y a un chat qui se prélasse au soleil tout en miaulant de temps en temps un appel auquel nul ne répond, comme s'il nous disait: "ben alors sortez de vos boites en béton, venez profiter du soleil !"  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> cherchez l'erreur, ou plutôt l'horreur :mouais:
> 
> ...





tu a un'autre solution pour avoir un café en 30 secondes ?   

et puis je te rappelle que moi je suis tres tres micro-onde !!


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, ben oui spyro je ne rentre pas dans un café seule  :rose:
> sa s'appelle de la timidité? je ne sais pas


moi non plus je ne vais jamais dans un café seule ( ni au ciné ni dans plein d'autres endroits d'ailleurs )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

àcette heure ? l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus je ne vais jamais dans un café seule ( ni au ciné ni dans plein d'autres endroits d'ailleurs )





haaaaa non !!!!!!     :mouais:    :rateau: 

fais pas la dinde comme moi   
c'est pas a 40 ans que on change, toi tu peux encore y arriver  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> àcette heure ? l'apéro




j'ai un estomac tres fragile et reglé comme un horologe suisse :

apero a 12h15, dejeuner 12h30


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu a un'autre solution pour avoir un café en 30 secondes ?
> 
> et puis je te rappelle que moi je suis tres tres micro-onde !!


_macchè _

_ una vera italiana non può bere altra cosa che un vero caffè italiano_ :love:

dis à bioman de t'acheter une machine à espresso comme il le faut, et ton caoua, tu l'auras en 30 secondes aussi.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus je ne vais jamais dans un café seule ( ni au ciné ni dans plein d'autres endroits d'ailleurs )


Pour le café, pas de problème pour moi... je prends un bon bouquin et je peux y passer des heures ! 
Pour le ciné, ça m'est arrivé, mais j'aime pas trop, ça me fiche le cafard 
Pour les autres endroits... ça dépend desquels :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus je ne vais jamais dans un café seule (ni *au ciné* ni dans plein d'autres endroits d'ailleurs)


C'est une astuce pour te faire inviter ?  :love:
:rose:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa non !!!!!!     :mouais:    :rateau:
> 
> fais pas la dinde comme moi
> c'est pas a 40 ans que on change, toi tu peux encore y arriver  :love:  :love:


ben c'est comme ça hein  

je peux pas ... c'tout  :rose:  

spyro ... je me fait rarement inviter au ciné ...  :rose:

re-edit : euh enfait ... je me suis jamais fait invitée au ciné


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa non !!!!!!     :mouais:    :rateau:
> 
> fais pas la dinde comme moi
> c'est pas a 40 ans que on change, toi tu peux encore y arriver  :love:  :love:


en même temps t'es pas vraiment introvertie, j'ai vu la bande passante du serveur flamber depuis que j'hérbrge ton mp3


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Une princesse n'est jamais une dinde Robertav  !


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> re-edit : euh enfait ... je me suis jamais fait invitée au ciné


Ben en même temps t'es (encore un tout petit peu) mineure, t'as encore le temps, va


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _macchè _
> 
> _ una vera italiana non può bere altra cosa che un vero caffè italiano_ :love:
> 
> dis à bioman de t'acheter une machine à espresso comme il le faut, et ton caoua, tu l'auras en 30 secondes aussi.




voila....   

j'ai une cafetiere française, celle que on appelle " goutte a goutte"
la cafetiere elle est jolie, son café surement pas       

j'ai 3 cafetiere italienne , on les appelle les moka
ces cafetieres sont bof (sauf celle de guzzini ) et le café tres bon......si c'est mamancherie qui le fait  :love:  :love:  :love: 

l'expresso , le vrai avec les bar, j'en aimerai un mais hum....  
pour le moment c'est pas le moment , celle que je j'aimerais , le model d' alessi
je ne peux pas me l'offrir   


tout est question de dosage , voila la reussite un tres bon café et
de ce coté là je suis loin de battre mamancherie     


..... et puis, au ritme d'avalement vertigineux des cafés , pas possible d'en boire des vrais , je grimperais reellement sur les murs !!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Une princesse n'est jamais une dinde Robertav  !


Non, mais la dinde c'est bon !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la dinde c'est bon !


bah euh ... une princesse aussi


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

La viande de carnivore n'est pas bonne


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la dinde c'est bon !



Ah non des fois la dinde c'est méchant !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah non des fois la dinde c'est méchant !


si être méchant c'est dire ce qu'on pense alors oui, c'est bon !


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La viande de carnivore n'est pas bonne



Ah bon ? C'est vrai ?

Le porc il est omnivore, et c'est bon.
Pas que carnivore donc.
La vie est compliquée.


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Nan apparement dans le nouveau livre de la vie ce qui est méchant c'est de taquiner...même pas de dire des insultes rien...juste de jouer le mystère...en gros toi aussi t'es un méchant parfois !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en même temps t'es pas vraiment introvertie, j'ai vu la bande passante du serveur flamber depuis que j'hérbrge ton mp3





non , je ne le suis pas mais.....

je ne suis pas timide , c'est pour cela que j'ai mis un "?", je ne sais pas vraiment mettre le bon mot la dessus 

pas evident a expliquer    :rose: 

 j'aime pas me promener seule en eté en centre ville , passer devant ces terrasse plein du monde , j'ai l'impression que tout le monde est en train de me regarder *....... j'aimerais en ces moment là etre  invisible     



*a une epoque on se retournait souvent sur mon passage et cela me genait pas vraiment , maintenant cela me gene parce que on se retourne plus ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas me promener seule en eté en centre ville , passer devant ces terrasse plein du monde , j'ai l'impression que tout le monde est en train de me regarder *....... j'aimerais en ces moment là etre  invisible
> 
> 
> 
> *a une epoque on se retournait souvent sur mon passage et cela me genait pas vraiment , maintenant cela me gene parce que on se retourne plus ?


c'est une forme de timidité peut-être ça ... je connais ça aussi :rose: ...enfin en gros

ps : j'ai faim


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan apparement dans le nouveau livre de la vie ce qui est méchant c'est de taquiner...même pas de dire des insultes rien...juste de jouer le mystère...en gros toi aussi t'es un méchant parfois !


Certe crte on peut le voir comme ça si...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah non des fois la dinde c'est méchant !




oui !!!!!  

sa pique quand moins te l'attends !!     




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!!!
> 
> sa pique quand moins te l'attends !!
> 
> ...


Il ne faut jamais approcher une dinde sans raquette de squash


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour en faire des apéricubes ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

non c'est dissuasif vu qu'elles ne pigent pas les règles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour en faire des apéricubes ?




ils en font a la dinde .?????????????      


et moi qui etais restée a ceux aux fromages


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus je ne vais jamais dans un café seule ( ni au ciné ni dans plein d'autres endroits d'ailleurs )



salut , je m'immisce .... vous me tendez une perche , avec vos histoire de cinoche ....  je vais au cinema toute seule et tres souvent , j'adoooore , mais c'est pas ça que je voulait dire le plus  
hier je suis aller voir le dernier tim burton -johnny depp : Charlie et la chocolaterie ..... au moment ou je suis rentrée et que j'ai eu envie de vous dire que c'etais GEANT :love:  .... le forum etait en dérangement , alors voila c'est fait .
Sinon ce soir j'y retourne pour voir Super 8 stories de Kusturica et je pense que ça va etre bien aussi 

me suis un peu emballée là , non ???


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut , je m'immisce .... vous me tendez une perche , avec vos histoire de cinoche ....  je vais au cinema toute seule et tres souvent , j'adoooore , mais c'est pas ça que je voulait dire le plus
> hier je suis aller voir le dernier tim burton -johnny depp : Charlie et la chocolaterie ..... au moment ou je suis rentrée et que j'ai eu envie de vous dire que c'etais GEANT :love:  .... le forum etait en dérangement , alors voila c'est fait .
> Sinon ce soir j'y retourne pour voir Super 8 stories de Kusturica et je pense que ça va etre bien aussi


Seul, c'est mieux, tu te fait pas chier pour choisir la place au moins


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Arf :love:

Y a tellement de Francais qui font le pont que c'est calme au boulot aujourd'hui :love:  

Le pied total  on a le temps de surfer trankillou et de flaner, ca fait du bien !


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> au moment ou je suis rentrée et que j'ai eu envie de vous dire que c'etais GEANT :love:  .... *le forum etait en dérangement*


C'est ça l'avantage de ne pas y aller seul.


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Ouais puis qu'on on y réfléchis être seul au cinéma faut vraiment aller voir un sale film...parceque généralement y'a plein de gens dans la salle avec toi c'est fou !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais puis qu'on on y réfléchis être seul au cinéma faut vraiment aller voir un sale film...parceque généralement y'a plein de gens dans la salle avec toi c'est fou !


frotte frotte frotte (air mains)


----------



## Universe player (15 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh non j'en suis encore bien loin ... Si on regarde ma moyenne générale. Mais sur ces dernier jours j'ai dû faire comme au bon vieux temps.



bah, pour remonter la moyenne , c'est pas facile...deja que je galere pour maintenir la mienne....



*'lut tout le monde *


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça l'avantage de ne pas y aller seul.


ah non , quand je regarde le film , j'aime bien etre seule .... mais ça m'a pas empecher d'en discuter avec le projectioniste a la fin du film   (c'est une petite salle art- essais )..... le forum c'est autre chose , mais je vois le debat poindre et .... nous sommes dans le flood


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

dans le flou c'est sur


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Seul, c'est mieux, tu te fait pas chier pour choisir la place au moins


Mais oui ... entre autre .... et puis aussi on peux mettre ses jambes sur les sieges d'a coté ... gauche ...... droite ..... et puis regauche .......


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

salut stook , je t'ai laissé un petit message sur users de la nuit hier soir ... mais tu venais juste de commencer a ronfler


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah non , quand je regarde le film , j'aime bien etre seule .... mais ça m'a pas empecher d'en discuter avec le projectioniste a la fin du film   (c'est une petite salle art- essais )..... le forum c'est autre chose , mais je vois le debat poindre et .... nous sommes dans le flood


ben oui mais c'est différent une petite salle , moi à Paris, je me vois pas aller au ciné seule ... avant d'en parler ça ne m'avait d'ailleurs jamais ( ou que très rarement ) traversé l'esprit


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mais c'est différent une petite salle , moi à Paris, je me vois pas aller au ciné seule ... avant d'en parler ça ne m'avait d'ailleurs jamais ( ou que très rarement ) traversé l'esprit


Bon mais alors finalement avec qui tu veux y aller ?  


_Y a quoi comme cinemas du coté de la tour Eiffel    _


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais alors finalement avec qui tu veux y aller ?
> 
> 
> _Y a quoi comme cinemas du coté de la tour Eiffel    _


aucune idée ( pour les deux questions  )


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mais c'est différent une petite salle , moi à Paris, je me vois pas aller au ciné seule ... avant d'en parler ça ne m'avait d'ailleurs jamais ( ou que très rarement ) traversé l'esprit



Mais si , c'est mieux dans les petites salles : le projectioniste fait déraper le film au debut , y'a moins de pop corn entre les sieges , Y'A DES SUPER FILMS , ET Y'A PAS DE PUB !!!!! 
et tu peux draguer un peux le projectioniste a la fin ...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Mais si , c'est mieux dans les petites salles : le projectioniste fait déraper le film au debut , y'a moins de pop corn entre les sieges , Y'A DES SUPER FILMS , ET Y'A PAS DE PUB !!!!!
> et tu peux draguer un peux le projectioniste a la fin ...


non mais d'accord mais bon les petites salles à Paris ... ben je les cherche pas ... et puis ... non je peux pas draguer le projectionniste


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> odré tu es laquelle parmi ces jolis cous ?
> 
> parce que là j'ai du mal a te reconnaitre
> vous etes toutes pareilles !!
> ...



Il y a un mâle au premier rang, les autres sont des femelles ...

moi je suis derrrière l'appareil !

Bonjour à tous, je retourne à ma lecture (page 7)


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais d'accord mais bon les petites salles à Paris ... ben je les cherche pas ... et puis ... non je peux pas draguer le projectionniste



Le projectoniste c'etait une vague option ... aller essaye en allant voir CHARLIE ET LA CHOCOLATERIE ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le projectoniste c'etait une vague option ... aller essaye en allant voir CHARLIE ET LA CHOCOLATERIE ...


Clair que si on n'essaye pas...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le projectoniste c'etait une vague option ... aller essaye en allant voir CHARLIE ET LA CHOCOLATERIE ...


non je vais y aller ce week-end ( avec ma meilleure amie )  ... et à part ça y a rien qui me dit cette semaine  :hein:


----------



## toys (15 Juillet 2005)

bonjour a toutes et a tous.


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

coucou maiwen !! ça va ..? :love: 

c'est quoi ce fil où tout le monde (enfin presque vu le sondage ..   :rose: ) veut t'embrasser? 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen !! ça va ..? :love:
> 
> c'est quoi ce fil où tout le monde (enfin presque vu le sondage ..   :rose: ) veut t'embrasser?
> 
> :love:  :love:



ou ça ou ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

.. toys ...
          supermoquette... ah notre maître ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ou ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


où est le fil?
ou où c'est t'y donc qu'on l'embrasse? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> .. toys ...
> supermoquette... ah notre maître ...


ah mais je fais 1m69 tout de même


----------



## toys (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> où est le fil?
> ou où c'est t'y donc qu'on l'embrasse? :rateau:


 :rose: s'est des calin sur la question!

moi je suis preneur.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila....
> 
> j'ai une cafetiere française, celle que on appelle " goutte a goutte"
> la cafetiere elle est jolie, son café surement pas
> ...


maintenant je comprends pourquoi tu prends du nescafé.
t'as trop de machines à café, et le temps que tu te décides pour une... le nescafé ça va en effet plus vite !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> :rose: s'est des calin sur la question!
> 
> moi je suis preneur.


oui c'est des calins pas des embrassements  

et si on regarde bien, il y a 31 oui mais il y a quand même 23 non ... c'est beaucoup 23


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais je fais 1m69 tout de même


je t'ai boulé vert ô grand maître


----------



## bouilla (15 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, la femme de ménage est passé


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous dans ce bar tout neuf


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai boulé vert ô grand maître



Fagot , fafiot , fado , faro .... hum .....falot .... ah , ça m'revient pas   :mouais:


----------



## Xman (15 Juillet 2005)

...V2


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Fagot , fafiot , fado , faro .... hum .....falot .... ah , ça m'revient pas   :mouais:


fayot!!! flageolet!! héhé!! là ce n'est pas du fayotage c'est maitre super!!! en plus d'etre sympa chez les floodeurs .. il est un vrai doctor es mac


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> fayot!!! flageolet!! héhé!! là ce n'est pas du fayotage c'est maitre super!!! en plus d'etre sympa chez les floodeurs .. il est un vrai doctor es mac



ah ça , j'en ai jamais douté Cherjoél.... allez rigole


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

coucou sofiping


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juillet 2005)

macounette évolue encore dans son avatar , la saison t'inspire  :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

vi, j'fais dans la verdure, là


----------



## sofiping (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> coucou sofiping


salut belle plante


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut a tus , je ne fais que passe je suis malade :'(


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tus , je ne fais que passe je suis malade :'(


Voilà c'qui arrive quand on passe sa nuit à regarder un feu d'artifice!


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Bijour Joël, Gregg, Sofiping et Macounette


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

kikou le diablotin 
et Gregg : bon rétablissement.


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci a tous mais la chaleur n'arrange rien ..


----------



## Franswa (15 Juillet 2005)

hey mais c'est l'heure du coucoutage


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah ça , j'en ai jamais douté Cherjoél.... allez rigole



Yep....Salut Sofi...., j'ai vu ton message d'hier, pas de souucis....je suis deja peu dispo...donc....
envoies moi un mp quand t'as le temps....+++


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

'jour à tous


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

j'etais dans les bouchons et je suis tomber sur les
autocollant qu'il donne ave c l'ipod, je les ai coller
sur les pars-soleil...  

waaaarrrrrffff chui débile !!!   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes prié de récurer après


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

I am de retour ! 
Purée, elles sont mignonnes les petites de Hong-Kong, mais elles sont pas très douées en info, et elles demandent toujours au dernier moment. Heureusement qu'il y a le décalage horaire, au moins cet après-midi elles m'appelleront pas ! 

Alors quoi de neuf depuis mon passage éclair de ce matin ?


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi de neuf depuis mon passage éclair de ce matin ?



Ca fait deux jours que j't'attends a la cave pour te péter tes vieilles dents toi ! :love:


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> I am de retour !
> Purée, elles sont mignonnes les petites de Hong-Kong, mais elles sont pas très douées en info, et elles demandent toujours au dernier moment. Heureusement qu'il y a le décalage horaire, au moins cet après-midi elles m'appelleront pas !
> 
> Alors quoi de neuf depuis mon passage éclair de ce matin ?



Baaa, Les producteurs voient rouge,
la chaleur du mois de juin a fait plus que doubler 
les récoltes d'un seul coup. Mais la consommation 
ne suit pas. Des tonnes de surplus en stock...

elles veulent pas des tommate tes copines ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deux jours que j't'attends a la cave pour te péter tes vieilles dents toi ! :love:




il t'as fait quoi le roi du poker ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deux jours que j't'attends a la cave pour te péter tes vieilles dents toi ! :love:


Pourquoi ? 
Parce que j'ai vendu la mêche, et que Maiwen est au courant ? 
Que veux tu, j'aime que la vérité éclate au grand jour. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il t'as fait quoi le roi du poker ?


Je ne joue pas au poker avce Dool, où alors uniquement pour de l'argent. 
Disons que heu... Dool, heu ...n'est ... pas mon style.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je ne joue pas au poker avce Dool, où alors uniquement pour de l'argent.
> Disons que heu... Dool, heu ...n'est ... pas mon style.  :love:




qu'es que ce que  te plais pas ?   

ses oreilles ou sa coueud* de lapin ?   





* pfffff on l'ecrit comment ?  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

queue


----------



## bouilla (15 Juillet 2005)

de cheval


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, pour remonter la moyenne , c'est pas facile...deja que je galere pour maintenir la mienne....
> 
> 
> 
> *'lut tout le monde *



Non mais je sens que je tiens le bon bout !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

prétentieux


----------



## bouilla (15 Juillet 2005)

:d  :d


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qu'es que ce que  te plais pas ?
> ses oreilles ou sa coueud* de lapin ?


Disons que la lapinette, est un magicien quelque part...   Et qu'il peut se transformer à volonté.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Disons que la lapinette, est un magicien quelque part...   Et qu'il peut se transformer à volonté.




tu veux dire que de lapin bleu se trasforme en grenouille verte ?   

ou qu'ellle a le pouvoir de changer les carte donc c'est toi qui 
se retrouve a poil apres une partie de poker ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que de lapin bleu se trasforme en grenouille verte ?


Non, non.
Disons plutôt que la lapine bleue est un bon déguisement. 
Bon j'arrête sinon Dool va vraiment m'attendre à la cave !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

Je vais prendre un peu l'soleil, un temps pareil en Belgique c'est rare faut en profiter 
A plus tard


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, non.
> Disons plutôt que la lapine bleue est un bon déguisement.
> Bon j'arrête sinon Dool va vraiment m'attendre à la cave !



Ben en attendant t'es toujours pas descendu !  

Il m'a rien fais, il aime pas les filles pas facile ! (mouahahaha) ... il paraîtrais que j'ai + de testosterone que prévu ! Tant pis pour lui !    S'pa d'ma faute si j'suis originale 
(rha j'adore me la péter gratuitement comme ça de temps e temps ! )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

jâdore aussi te la péter


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... il paraîtrais que j'ai + de testosterone que prévu ! Tant pis pour lui !    S'pa d'ma faute si j'suis originale


Sachant que la testosétrone, tire son nom des glandes qui la produise ... 

Si, si, je suis descendu à la cave, mais t'as du te tromper d'adresse. En fait il y a une grosse subtilité pour venir chez moi, le cadastre a fait des siennes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

et moi j'ai rien compris


----------



## toys (15 Juillet 2005)

yo la flood quoi de neuf dans cette v2


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai rien compris


demande à bioman de te faire une démo de ce que c'est que la testostérone


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Laisse macounette, Roberta me doit un poker, je lui montrerais, moi. :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

En forme, l'ouragan.


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

il va, il va.  
Le serveur lotus notes distant me fais chier depuis 6 heures, j'arrive toujours pas à le déplanter (saloperie de ligne ... encore 1 semaine avant le changement de central téléphonique...). Alors je me détends !  :love:


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que la testosétrone, tire son nom des glandes qui la produise ...



Muuunnnnnn....t'as oublier tes leçons en 1940 sur l'hypophyse l'hypothalamus ??? 





:love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Muuunnnnnn....t'as oublier tes leçons en 1940 sur l'hypophyse l'hypothalamus ???


Et toi, t'as appris tes cours ? 
Parce que l'hypothalamus n'est pour rien là dedans. C'est produit uniquement par les bijoux de familles.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

les orphelins y font comment ?


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Non, rien :rose:


----------



## lumai (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, t'as appris tes cours ?
> Parce que l'hypothalamus n'est pour rien là dedans. C'est produit uniquement par les bijoux de familles.


 Aussi par les glandes surrénales et les ovaires chez la femme, dixit doctissimo...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

C chaud ici


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien :rose:



Si, je sens que tu veux nous dire quelque chose ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

si je comprends bien .....et puis non , pas envie de me casser la tete   

quoi que ......
le mister muscle avec qui j'ai fait vie commune pendant quelques années 
il faisait gonflette avec la testosterone mais je ne crois pas qu'elle venait de ses copains !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

j'ai toujours pensé que... nan rien


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si, je sens que tu veux nous dire quelque chose ...



Non, hors charte


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je comprends bien .....et puis non , pas envie de me casser la tete
> 
> quoi que ......
> le mister muscle avec qui j'ai fait vie commune pendant quelques années
> il faisait gonflette avec la testosterone mais je ne crois pas qu'elle venait de ses copains !!!




      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, hors charte



Ah flûte ... 

Moi qui voulais savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs ! (Robertav, Stargazer, Supermoquette  and tous les autres  )

ça fait plaisir de se retrouver ici ! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah flûte ...
> 
> Moi qui voulais savoir !


flutte ?  zut  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs ! (Robertav, Stargazer, Supermoquette  and tous les autres  )
> 
> ça fait plaisir de se retrouver ici ! :rateau:



Salut ma Guinness !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> flutte ?  zut  :hein:



Mieux vaut prendre la voie directe dans ce cas ... On fait moins de faute !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma Guinness !


 
ça gaze ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Aussi par les glandes surrénales et les ovaires chez la femme, dixit doctissimo...


Oui, mais là on parle de quelqu'un qui a une production très supérieure à celui d'une femme... Et ce n'est pas les ovaires ni les glandes surrénales qui peuvent produire cette quantité.  Il n'y a qu'un type de glande capable d'en produire assez.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là on parle de quelqu'un qui a une production très supérieure à celui d'une femme... Et ce n'est pas les ovaires ni les glandes surrénales qui peuvent produire cette quantité.  Il n'y a qu'un type de glande capable d'en produire assez.



Les gonades sont des glandes maintenant ?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze ?



Toujours ! 

Et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours !
> 
> Et toi ça mousse ?


 
Toujours aussi


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les gonades sont des glandes maintenant ?


Tu sais ce que sont les glandes endocrines ?


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon le sujet commence à devenir inadéquat au niveau de ce thread...restons-en donc au fait que je suis un travesti sic le vieux à 2 doigts de l'âge de réduction de productions de testostérones !
Voilà Principessa, c'était juste ça qu'il fallais comprendre ! Je suis un mec il paraît !    (mais mon histoire reste la même :rose:   )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> travesti sic le vieux à 2 doigts de l'âge de réduction de productions de testostérones !


 

:modo:  On est pas au Kamoulox ici !!!          :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

me semblait que t'était une peu plate sur la photo


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que sont les glandes endocrines ?



Non, absolument pas !    

Mais tu admettras qu'on pouvait s'attendre à gonades mâles de ta part ...


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me semblait que t'était une peu plate sur la photo



Ca s'est parceque t'as bloqué un peu plus haut que la poitrine (pour une fois ! )   L'action l'emporte des fois sur le physique !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon le sujet commence à devenir inadéquat au niveau de ce thread...restons-en donc au fait que je suis un travesti sic le vieux à 2 doigts de l'âge de réduction de productions de testostérones !
> Voilà Principessa, c'était juste ça qu'il fallais comprendre ! Je suis un mec il paraît !    (mais mon histoire reste la même :rose:   )



Et moi une bergère ... mais ceci est une autre histoire ...


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> sic le vieux à 2 doigts de l'âge de réduction de productions de testostérones !


Ah, Dool est vexé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

en resumé : dool est une nana qui se plait  en mec  ?   

elle a pas tort , c'est d'un chiant les robes !!!


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

La féminité rayonne ici ....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une bergère ... mais ceci est une autre histoire ...




ben , toi tu te la ferme !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

entre toi, tibo et franswa j'ai mis du temp a comprendre votre sexe !!!    

heuresement que pour certains il y a des photos !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La féminité rayonne ici ....



Normal je suis là !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en resumé : dool est une nana qui se plait  en mec  ?
> 
> elle a pas tort , c'est d'un chiant les robes !!!


Non ! C'est l'inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La féminité rayonne ici ....




c'est pas une question de rayonner mais a bout de 25 ans 
entre le ravalement de facade et le talons tous les jours  il y en a ral bol  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Normal je suis là !




Roooh tant que c pas saisksuelle avec toi , ca va  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , toi tu te la ferme !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> entre toi, tibo et franswa j'ai mis du temp a comprendre votre sexe !!!
> 
> heuresement que pour certains il y a des photos !! :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben quoi ça se voit bien pourtant !   

Et puis je vis pas dans une ferme mais dans une bergerie !


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une question de rayonner mais a bout de 25 ans
> entre le ravalement de facade et le talons tous les jours  il y en a ral bol  :rose:  :rose:




Vas au Brésil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non ! C'est l'inverse.




donc...... c'est un mec qui se plait en nana     


dool ???????? pas trop douleureuse l'epilation ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc...... c'est un mec qui se plait en nana
> 
> 
> dool ???????? pas trop douleureuse l'epilation ?


 
masochiste en plus....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vas au Brésil




pour me refaire le sein , fesses et ventre plat ?   
sans parler des cuisses fuselées ?   


......si tu savais , si tu savais......j'attends juste de gagner au loto !!


----------



## yoffy (15 Juillet 2005)

B'jour M'sieurs-Dames !
Bon ben il va bien ce petit fil numéro deux.
Allez , je voulez juste prendre date


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> B'jour M'sieurs-Dames !
> Bon ben il va bien ce petit fil numéro deux.
> Allez , je voulez juste prendre date



Salut yoffy !


----------



## yoffy (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut yoffy !


Hello Star


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour me refaire le sein , fesses et ventre plat ?
> sans parler des cuisses fuselées ?
> 
> 
> ......si tu savais , si tu savais......j'attends juste de gagner au loto !!





Il y autant a faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'attends juste de gagner au loto !!


 
Si t'avais dis euromillion on se serait posé des questions !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y autant a faire ?




ben , autant le faire, autant faire la totale non ?


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais dis euromillion on se serait posé des questions !





Piouf


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , autant le faire, autant faire la totale non ?





Mais au vu des photos il y  a pas grand chose a faire


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs!


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , autant le faire, autant faire la totale non ?



Ça risque d'être un peu rigide, non?
  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Floodeuses, floodeurs... 
Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Floodeuses, floodeurs...
> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...



Bonsoir à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque d'être un peu rigide, non?
> :mouais:




surtout les premiers mois !!!       




ps: j'ai encore acheté un produit miracle sur teleshopping      
quelle connerie de me lever tot le samedi matin    
sois disant on perd une taille en 15 jours   et 10 cm au ventre   

si cela marche je peux aller piquer les fringues a fifille !!!    

ps2 : c'est un truc vert que je dois me tartiner tous les jours....
je vais essayer aussi sur mon naissant doule menton ?


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout les premiers mois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le truc ou tu doit t'enrouler dans un film plastique ensuite pour comprimer la graisse?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout les premiers mois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Si j'en juge par la photo de ta fiche personnelle, ton double menton n'existe que dans tes plus vilains cauchemars!... 
 Sauf si cette photo a une vingtaine d'années, évidemment... :rateau: Là, je ne dis pas... 
 Par contre, si te peindre en vert t'amuse, tu aurais tort de t'en priver!...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



 Joli petit drapeau triangulaire de salutation!... 
 Salut à toi, 222diablo222!...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en juge par la photo de ta fiche personnelle, ton double menton n'existe que dans tes plus vilains cauchemars!...
> Sauf si cette photo a une vingtaine d'années, évidemment... :rateau: Là, je ne dis pas...
> Par contre, si te peindre en vert t'amuse, tu aurais tort de t'en priver!...







la photo date du 4/1/05  .....le truc en rouge a l'oreille c'est pas ma boucle mais la date !!!     

sinon, ben  :rose: si un peu quand meme et puis quand on affiche une foto de soi
on affiche pas la plus moche non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la photo date du 4/1/05  .....le truc en rouge a l'oreille c'est pas ma boucle mais la date !!!
> 
> sinon, ben  :rose: si un peu quand meme et puis quand on affiche une foto de soi
> on affiche pas la plus moche non ?



 Dans ce cas, je comprends mieux...  Tu parais pratiquement la moitié de ton âge, sur la photo!... :bebe:
 Sans doute a-t-elle été particulièrement bien choisie, en ce cas... :style:

 Ou alors tu développes curieusement des complexes pas du tout justifiés... 
 Ou alors tu prêchais le faux pour découvrir le vrai...  Dans ce cas, tu cherchais des compliments.  Et dans ce cas, c'est gagné!  Tu es très bien sur cette photo, ne t'inquiète pas!...  Et vraiment pas de double menton à l'horizon!...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le truc ou tu doit t'enrouler dans un film plastique ensuite pour comprimer la graisse?




me dis pas que j'ai acheté un horreur pareil  ?     

franchement je ne sais pas trop , j'ai plus entendu que vu , la tele etant a mes coté et pas en face......
il ne devrait pas tarder, je l'ai commandé samedi dernier ....
j'epere qu'il n'arrive pas demain , bioman est la et je suis bonne pour une tartine de "pffff pffff n'importe quoi et tatati et tatata "


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Joli petit drapeau triangulaire de salutation!...
> Salut à toi, 222diablo222!...













Salut Human-fly!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me dis pas que j'ai acheté un horreur pareil  ?
> 
> franchement je ne sais pas trop , j'ai plus entendu que vu , la tele etant a mes coté et pas en face......
> il ne devrait pas tarder, je l'ai commandé samedi dernier ....
> j'epere qu'il n'arrive pas demain , bioman est la et je suis bonne pour une tartine de "pffff pffff n'importe quoi et tatati et tatata "



 Si Bioman t'embête  , demande à 222Diablo222 de venir lui piquer les fesses avec sa fourche!...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si Bioman t'embête  , demande à 222Diablo222 de venir lui piquer les fesses avec sa fourche!...







Fermé pour cose de vacances


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens  :love:



 Salut, Gregg!... 
 Tu es en meilleure forme que lors de tes derniers passages? :hosto:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Gregg!...
> Tu es en meilleure forme que lors de tes derniers passages? :hosto:





Pas tellement , je suis sorti ce matin pour faire un truc important et je l'ai regrette , je me sens bien fatigué


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

bon, me revoila parti pour 3 jours....pfff....m'arrete pas de vadrouiller ces temps ci....faut que je me pose....

bise a tous.....


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Stook matire vadrouilleur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Fermé pour cose de vacances




 Dans ces conditions, je retire ce que j'ai dit, Robertav. 
222Diablo222 semble être un trop gentil diablotin pour aller piquer les fesses de Bioman. Surtout qu'il semble vouloir profiter de ses vacances, le diable!... :sleep:
 Mais tu trouveras bien chez les floodeurs un autre chevalier servant!...  Cornu, ou pas!...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Trop creve pour faire le diablotin


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

hey j'ai le même


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey j'ai le même



 Tu as kidnappé 222Diablo222?... :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu as kidnappé 222Diablo222?... :mouais:


et je l'ai mis dans une boule de vert avec des paillettes :love: 

tit biscuit


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je l'ai mis dans une boule de vert avec des paillettes :love:


Cela ne m'étonne pas de toi!...  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tit biscuit


Ce sortilège ne pouvait être que l'oeuvre d'une drôle de petite fée du Net, de toute façon!...  
 




​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les poulettes.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

hihi  jolie ta petite fée dans une boule


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les poulettes.



 Bonsoir, Cor.


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens un peu plus tard


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey j'ai le même


Hooooo! c'est moi!   :rose:  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu trouveras bien chez les floodeurs un autre chevalier servant!...  Cornu, ou pas!...


Si tu connaissais mon nom de famille...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Hooooo! c'est moi!   :rose:  :love:



 C 'est bien ce que je disais!... 
 Maiwen a attrapé 222Diablo222 sans même s'en rendre compte!... 
 Maiwen lance les plus redoutables sortilèges sans même le faire exprès!...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je l'ai mis dans une boule de vert avec des paillettes :love:
> 
> tit biscuit


Rira bien qui rira l'dernier   




(c'est pas à moi  je ne suis pas assassin, sauf des moustiques peut-être cf: bar des floodeurs 1.0   )


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Rira bien qui rira l'dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Amusant, ce duel à base de magie par sortilèges interposés!...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Ca sent l'amour ici


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent l'amour ici


:affraid: Tu es toujours aussi mal en point je le crains...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Amusant, ce duel à base de magie par sortilèges interposés!...


HAAAAA mais ne commencez pas je suis en vacances mais attention hein!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent l'amour ici



L'amour n'est pas toujours où l'on croit...  La preuve...



			
				222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> HAAAAA mais ne commencez pas je suis en vacances mais attention hein!



222Diablo222 était en fait secrètement amoureux de mon dragon ailé, ce pourquoi il lui a jeté un sort diabolique!...


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

tous ! me voici de retour de Toulouse !


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Tu es toujours aussi mal en point je le crains...






Roooh elle pourrait t'apprendre certaines choses la maiwen  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> "Lorsque l'on montre la Lune à un imbécile en la désignant du doigt, l'imbécile ne regarde pas la Lune ; il regarde le doigt."
> 
> ( Certains attribuent cette fameuse citation à Lao-Tseu , alors que l'on m'assure que la paternité en revient en fait à Confucius. )



plus courte et plus simple, il y a aussi : 

_"Lorsque le sage montre la Lune, l'imbecile regarde le doigt"_


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous ! me voici de retour de Toulouse !



 Taho!
Tu as bronzé?...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> plus courte et plus simple, il y a aussi :
> 
> _"Lorsque le sage montre la Lune, l'imbecile regarde le doigt"_



 Très légèrement moins précis et moins imagé, mais assurément plus concis, effectivement!...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonnes vac's à tous (ceux qui en ont), je reviens fin aout   à bienôt!!


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous ! me voici de retour de Toulouse !


_ouellcome_ 
alors t'as trouvé ?


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Taho!
> Tu as bronzé?...



Brulé !  à Gruissan plage !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes vac's à tous (ceux qui en ont), je reviens fin aout   à bienôt!!



Bonnes vacances, 222diablo222. 
Que la magie puisse continuer de t'accompagner tout au long de tes vancances, et au delà... 

Amuse-toi bien!...


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _ouellcome_
> alors t'as trouvé ?



non pas encore, mais je cherche, je cherche !

en plus j'en ai entendu parler !


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non pas encore, mais je cherche, je cherche !
> 
> en plus j'en ai entendu parler !


 A ce point-là ? hé ben


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

la telé m'as permis de voir 20 bons minutes sur la 2
puis elle s'e mise en greve  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

qui de neuf par ici ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non pas encore, mais je cherche, je cherche !
> 
> en plus j'en ai entendu parler !




je dois remonter de combient des pages pour savoir ce que tu cherches ?


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois remonter de combient des pages pour savoir ce que tu cherches ?



aucune, on a commencé en MP !


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> aucune, on a commencé en MP !


et interdiction de te servir de ton charme pour extorquer des infos à qui que ce soit...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois remonter de combient des pages pour savoir ce que tu cherches ?





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et interdiction de te servir de ton charme pour extorquer des infos à qui que ce soit...


 
  Mais tu peux tout de même lire les dernières pages pour découvrir *les sortilèges de Maiwen et 222Diablo222*!... 
  Je te les recommande!...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de me faire... euh... 5 heures de sieste... chuis encore crevé   :rateau: 
Allez j'y retourne, bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me faire... euh... 5 heures de sieste... chuis encore crevé   :rateau:
> Allez j'y retourne, bonne nuit  :sleep:



 Bonne continuation, donc, Dragon Marmotte!... 
 Fais de beaux rêves!...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

je vais faire un copié de spyro 

moi aussi je vous souhaite bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a toi princesse


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

et moi j'attends mon prince charmant... il sera là dans quelques minutes. :love:
douce nuit à vous tous...  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs.  

Est-il nécessaire que l'on te souhaite une douce nuit Macounette ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'attends mon prince charmant... il sera là dans quelques minutes. :love:
> douce nuit à vous tous...  :love:



 Puissions-nous t'aider à trouver cette insupportable attente tout de même moins pénible!... 

 Très bonne nuit à toi, donc...


----------



## toys (16 Juillet 2005)

il est 1H20 il fait trop chaud!
même a poil devant l'ordi!
j'en peut plus


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Droit de réponse!!
Suite a un message sur les Users de la nuit:



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Une araignée ? Mme Ceaucescu ? La reine Victoria ? Ton chat s'est roulé dans le Nuttella (slurp) ?



Non,  et pourquoi pas , Franco, Pinochet, Hitler?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Droit de réponse!!
> Suite a un message sur les Users de la nuit:
> 
> 
> ...



A n'en pas douter, Bompi voulait plaisanter en citant quelques exemples d'horreurs possibles, selon sa propre appréciation de ce que peut être une horreur... 
Il répondait lui-même à l'un de tes posts dans lequel tu disais avoir vu une horreur : 




			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne et douce nuit a tous
> 
> Je viens de voir une horreur, mais bon, la nuit prochaine elle ne sera plus là



Bompi ne voulait nullement te choquer, ou te mettre mal à l'aise.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir katelijn....


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon. Il convient d'agir promptement avant que cela ne parte en vrille : si j'ai choqué quelqu'un, je lui présente mes excuses.
Et si je n'ai pas cité Pinochet c'est qu'il ne m'est pas venu à l'esprit !! Car s'il y en a bien un dont je vois avec satisfaction que l'on lui gâche sa vieillesse c'est bien lui ! Quant au Caudillo et le petit moustachu, je n'en parle pas trop souvent.

Lo siento mucho, ¡ señor(it)a !


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

bompi et le chat au nutella ... c'est comme le fiancé de tf1 qui mange du chèvre avec du nutella et du saucisson avec de la confiture  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

nuit d'été....


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A n'en pas douter, Bompi voulait plaisanter en citant quelques exemples d'horreurs possibles, selon sa propre appréciation de ce que peut être une horreur...
> Il répondait lui-même à l'un de tes posts dans lequel tu disais avoir vu une horreur :



Ça c'est sur qu'on a pas les mêmes goûts, mais c'est n'est pas une raison de te balancer dans la gueule des exemples d'extrême droite. Ras le bol, là! J'ai vécue sous Franco et je sais de quoi je parle!



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bompi ne voulait nullement te choquer, ou te mettre mal à l'aise.


Peut-être, je n'en suis pas sure!
De toute façon, je lui ai envoyé un MP en lui signalant mon droit de réponse
Bonne et douce nuit a toi, Human Fly


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir, Joel!... 
  J'espère que tu vas nous revenir en pleine forme!... 























​


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir katelijn....



Bonsoir Joel, ça fait plaisir de te voir ici
   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, Joel!...
> J'espère que tu vas nous revenir en pleine forme!...
> 
> 
> ...




ça peut aller ... semaine prochaine je retrouve mon droit de connection longue nuit ...   

allez ami human , envoie nous un film sur le "c'est quoi ce film? "


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Joel, ça fait plaisir de te voir ici
> :love:


moi aussi j'aime te voir j'ai une affection particulière pour toi.. tiernos suenos para ti ... dios te bendiga ..


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est sur qu'on a pas les mêmes goûts, mais c'est n'est pas une raison de te balancer dans la gueule des exemples d'extrême droite. Ras le bol, là! J'ai vécue sous Franco et je sais de quoi je parle!
> 
> 
> Peut-être, je n'en suis pas sure!
> ...



Pour avoir la chance d'être en très bons termes avec toi  comme avec Bompi  , je ne doute pas un instant du fait que vous soyez sincères l'un et l'autre, ni du fait que vous parviendrez à vous mettre d'accord. :love:

Je sors moi-même d'échanges tendus avec quelques personnes, et la situation est en voie d'apaisement.   
C'est sans doute ce qui arrive dans la plupart des cas sur des forums où l'humour à froid n'est pas toujours bien reçu, entre des personnes qui ne se comprennent pas toujours tout de suite. 

Je te promets qu'il s'agit d'un malentendu, chère katelijn. 



Que la nuit te soit douce aussi... :sleep: :love:


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est sur qu'on a pas les mêmes goûts, mais c'est n'est pas une raison de te balancer dans la gueule des exemples d'extrême droite. Ras le bol, là! J'ai vécue sous Franco et je sais de quoi je parle!
> 
> 
> Peut-être, je n'en suis pas sure!
> ...



Le chat est d'extrème-droite ?? Les Ceaucescu étaient de sinistres dictateurs issus du communisme et la reine Victoria est le parangon de la monarchie à l'anglaise (pas très ragoûtant à mes yeux).

Allez, ne nous fâchons pas. Si tu as vécu sous Franco, je ne le savais pas (et d'ailleurs, je ne le mentionnais pas, fort heureusement) et il y a toujours plein de choses que l'on ignore sur les autres.

En tous cas, j'ai trouvé un bon avocat en la personne de Human Fly (La Mosca Humana) (merci)

D'ailleurs, j'ai un mail à envoyer en espagnol et il faut que je m'y mette.


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir la chance d'être en très bons termes avec toi  comme avec Bompi  , je ne doute pas un instant du fait que vous soyez sincères l'un et l'autre, ni du fait que vous parviendrez à vous mettre d'accord. :love:
> 
> Je sors moi-même d'échanges tendus avec quelques personnes, et la situation est en voie d'apaisement.
> C'est sans doute ce qui arrive dans la plupart des cas sur des forums où l'humour à froid n'est pas toujours bien reçu, entre des personnes qui ne se comprennent pas toujours tout de suite.
> ...



T'inquiète, c'est arrangés par MP, enfin j'espère!
Parce que si j'ai bien compris, lui c'est un "compadre del alma".
J'aime l'Espagne profondément, elle a beaucoup souffert, et bon Dieu, comme elle a su se relever!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


Bonne nuit , Cor


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> En tous cas, j'ai trouvé un bon avocat en la personne de Human Fly (La Mosca Humana) (merci)
> (...)



 Ce que tu dis me touche. :love:
 Mais je suis pourtant loin d'avoir en la matière le professionnalisme de notre chère Kathy!... 

 Par ailleurs, Joel peut témoigner du fait que mon sens de la diplomatie laisse souvent à désirer...  
 Mais je fais de vrais efforts pour essayer de progresser dans ce domaine.


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu dis me touche. :love:
> Mais je suis pourtant loin d'avoir en la matière le professionnalisme de notre chère Kathy!...
> 
> Par ailleurs, Joel peut témoigner du fait que mon sens de la diplomatie laisse souvent à désirer...
> Mais je fais de vrais efforts pour essayer de progresser dans ce domaine.



Non, non, Bompi à raison tu est très bien 
D'ailleurs, je pense que là tout va bien
  

P.S.: Bompi c'est quelqu'un de très bien   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Bompi à raison tu est très bien
> D'ailleurs, je pense que là tout va bien
> 
> 
> P.S.: Bompi c'est quelqu'un de très bien   :love:  :love:  :love:



 Tu vas finir par me faire rougir, là!... :rose:
 N'ayant pas fait l'unanimité sur MacGénération pendant ces dernières semaines  , j'apprécie d'autant plus ce que vous me dites, tous les deux!... :love: :love:

 Quant à vous deux, je savais que vous parviendrez rapidement à tout arranger!...


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas finir par me faire rougir, là!... :rose:
> N'ayant pas fait l'unanimité sur MacGénération pendant ces dernières semaines  , j'apprécie d'autant plus ce que vous me dites, tous les deux!... :love: :love:
> 
> Quant à vous deux, je savais que vous parviendrez rapidement à tout arranger!...



Bof, a partir que deux personnes s'entendent, c'est suffisant, non?
En tout cas, merci pour ton intervention, parce que là, tu as su calmer les esprits.(enfin , le mien, vu que c'est moi qui ai vu rouge :rose: )
    
Bonne nuit à toi :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, a partir que deux personnes s'entendent, c'est suffisant, non?
> En tout cas, merci pour ton intervention, parce que là, tu as su calmer les esprits.(enfin , le mien, vu que c'est moi qui ai vu rouge :rose: )
> 
> Bonne nuit à toi :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à katelijn.






    :love: :love: :love: :love:




​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

Tiens un floodeur :mouais:  :mouais: 
     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Juillet 2005)

Alors les Floodeurs, on fait moins les marioles au petit matin, hein ?
On se couche tard et hop, on a les yeux tout gonflés, voire coniques d'être restés devant l'écran jusqu'à une heure avancée de la nuit.
Bonjour quand même.


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit coucou avant de partir: 
Merci Human-fly  Bonnes vacances tout le monde !


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juillet 2005)

ça fait deux heures qu'il n'y a pas de posts ici,
que se passe-t-il?   Une épidémie? :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Bompi à raison tu est très bien
> D'ailleurs, je pense que là tout va bien
> 
> 
> P.S.: Bompi c'est quelqu'un de très bien   :love:  :love:  :love:



à un moment j'ai eu peur que ça tourne "france culture"...

Mais là ça va, je suis rassuré, ça gnagnatte à nouveau...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à un moment j'ai eu peur que ça tourne "france culture"...
> Mais là ça va, je suis rassuré, ça gnagnatte à nouveau...




*pire que tout*
ça coucoutte


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Puissions-nous t'aider à trouver cette insupportable attente tout de même moins pénible!...
> 
> Très bonne nuit à toi, donc...


Merci à toi... elle fut douce.... :love:
En ce moment mon chéri dort encore... dure journée pour lui hier : boulot + 6 heures de route pour venir me retrouver...

On va gentiment se laisser glisser dans ce samedi paresseux... :love: 

Bon week-end à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

un café svppppppp , un nescafé de preference !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi... elle fut douce.... :love:
> En ce moment mon chéri dort encore... dure journée pour lui hier : boulot + 6 heures de route pour venir me retrouver...
> 
> On va gentiment se laisser glisser dans ce samedi paresseux... :love:
> ...



Bon week-end à toi, je sens que tu ne vas pas t'ennuyer ce week-end !

Profites-en !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café svppppppp , un nescafé de preference !!!!!


:sick: beuark:sick:
Et t'es italienne ? 
Ma que, le café c'est sacré !   (bon moi le matin je bois un thé :love: )

Alors la nuit fut bonne ?   Moi je dois récupérer la marmaille aujourd'hui, et cueillir les haricots, et tondre la pelouse, et m'occuper du linge, et de la bouffe, et ... pfff j'aime ces week-ends. 
Vivement demain ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois récupérer la marmaille aujourd'hui, et cueillir les haricots, et tondre la pelouse, et m'occuper du linge, et de la bouffe, et ... pfff j'aime ces week-ends.
> Vivement demain ! :love:




et ta dolcinée elle fait quoi ? bronzette?   


aarffffff.... a vous entendre c'est seulement moi qui n'a pas choisis le bon numero !!!


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ta dolcinée elle fait quoi ? bronzette?


Alors un, c'est dulcinée  , et deux elle travaille. Elle est au magasin, enfermée toute la journée, je pense pas qu'elle en soit spécialement heureuse.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut les nioubes , ca va ?


----------



## Xman (16 Juillet 2005)

'lut à tous

Quel temps pourri dans " la France du Haut " et dire que certain parlent de canicule....


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café svppppppp , un nescafé de preference !!!!!



Voili :love:


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Euh Garcon , une FOSTER !


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh Garcon , une FOSTER !


 Nan  Je les garde pour ce soir


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

S'peceu de méchant :'(


----------



## Xman (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh Garcon , une FOSTER !



tiens


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> tiens





Roooh c quoi cette fille ?    , c pas mon style


----------



## Xman (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh c quoi cette fille ?    , c pas mon style



Ben, une Foster...

t'en veux une autre ?

Bon, j'suis sympa 


Elle s'appelle Mary, celle-là


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu fais passer tes fantasmes sur ce post Xman ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

tiens, de la chaire à canon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Bien le bonjour vous autres.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut Cor  .


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour vous autres.


 Bien le bonjour à toi aussi


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à un moment j'ai eu peur que ça tourne "france culture"...
> 
> Mais là ça va, je suis rassuré, ça gnagnatte à nouveau...



Fais pas ton grognon, tout le monde sait que tu es un tendre, finalement


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Bonjour à toi !


----------



## toys (16 Juillet 2005)

heu bien bonjour aussi


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour jolie maiwen et salut a toi ma bergere  .


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu bien bonjour aussi



Salut toys


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toi !


non non j'insiste  bonjour à toi


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour jolie maiwen et salut a toi ma bergere  .



Salut petit agneau !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non j'insiste  bonjour à toi



Que dire ..?

Ah oui !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut le troupeau !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Salut le troupeau !



Salut ma tantakul !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma tantakul !


*ta* tantakul ? tu trouves pas ça un peu ... démesuré quand même , non ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

non non


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> non non



J'allais le dire ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

vous m'avez tout cassé


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

comme quoi


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

comme quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi



Bah oui ...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

exactement


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi ?



On dit comme quoi quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit comme quoi quoi ?


quoi comme quoi quoi ?    :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

t'as dit quelque chose, toi ?

edit : ah, oui, on a cassé quoi, au fait ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> exactement



Précisément !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> t'as dit quelque chose, toi ?



Moi ? Non rien ...


----------



## bouilla (16 Juillet 2005)

Absolument !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

_Vous devriez jouer à ouverture facile plutôt que de parloter sans intérêt_


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

T'a rien cassé non, plus, rassure-moi !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> edit : ah, oui, on a cassé quoi, au fait ?



Un mythe ?   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

vous avez cassé toute ma jolie phrase ( d'aillleurs je sais plus ce qu'elle disait  )


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez jouer à ouverture facile plutôt que de parloter sans intérêt_



Le niveau 30 je bloque là ...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un mythe ?   :rateau:



merdre, bon, je te boulerai le prochain coup


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous avez cassé toute ma jolie phrase ( d'aillleurs je sais plus ce qu'elle disait  )



C'est donc qu'elle était pas importante !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc qu'elle était pas importante !


comme ce que j'avais oublié hier  ... j'ai toujours pas trouvé d'ailleurs ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merdre, bon, je te boulerai le prochain coup



Et ben qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour un petit coup ...   :rateau:


----------



## dool (16 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour un petit coup ...   :rateau:



Toi aussi tu galères ???   

Guytan, t'es devenu le suppo de G4 ça y est ???? T'es monté en grade !?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: j'ai définitivement peur maintenant


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme ce que j'avais oublié hier  ... j'ai toujours pas trouvé d'ailleurs ...



C'est un peu ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu galères ???
> 
> Guytan, t'es devenu le suppo de G4 ça y est ???? T'es monté en grade !?



Il fait son difficile le bougre ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai définitivement peur maintenant



Mieux vaut tard que jamais !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

vieux motard que j'aimais  

( pascal ?  :mouais: ) 




pfff  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vieux motard que j'aimais
> 
> ( pascal ?  :mouais: )
> 
> ...



Y a-t-il un vieux motard dans l'assistance ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu galères ???
> 
> Guytan, t'es devenu le suppo de G4 ça y est ???? T'es monté en grade !?



j'ai payé pour ça, vois-tu ! 

... mais je ne regrette rien !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

nooooooooon rrrrrrrien de rrrrieeen ... noooooooooon ... guytan ne regrette rrrrrien   :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

rien de rien ! tu veux essayer ausssssssi ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> rien de rien ! tu veux essayer ausssssssi ?



Toujours à l'affût !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Bah, j'ai détruit mon carré faute de carreyeurs, alors, ménan, je ratisse large


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, j'ai détruit mon carré faute de carreyeurs, alors, ménan, je ratisse large



Ratisse pas trop non plus, ça fait des frictions à force !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Ah, ben crotte alors 
Si ça gratte, vous savez où me trouver !


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Lance Armstrong podcast !

En même temps de pédaler sur son vélo , le coureur number one réalise un podcast en direct du tour de france! oui c'est un fan de l'Ipod. Cool ! voici l'adresse pour écouter son podcast : http://feeds.feedburner.com/sirius_tdf_armstrong


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

je viens de rentrer de carrouf....on voit que c'est les vacances
en caisse il y a vait personnes       

en bas de chez moi il y a un marchant de tapis de perse
il fait du nettoyage aussi ...... dans la cour destiné aux voitures  :mouais: 

bref..sinon, dommage que je peux pas prendre une foto   

il faudrait voir ces 3 vieux assis dans le coffre d'une tres veille breack
assis pensif en train de regarer le tapis qu'il viennent de laver


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

merde, l'orthographe est aussi parti en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merde, l'orthographe est aussi parti en vacances ?




un peu oui !!!!     

ho scritto durante que parlavo alla mia cara mamma


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Ah, ça va mieux, tout à coup


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon, un petit week-end tout pépère chez moi, ma Môman arrive dans quelques minutes, tout va bien !

la bise à tous :love: !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Bises à toi - et aussi à ta génitrice, taho !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un petit week-end tout pépère chez moi, ma Môman arrive dans quelques minutes, tout va bien !
> 
> la bise à tous :love: !




tu va faire quoi ?   
une ballade, un resto .... autre  ?   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Ben je n'ai pas tellement d'infos sur ce passé, mais :
a priori 
Si ma maman elle vient je lui fait la fête à la maison  (ou je la dégage vite fait-bien fait, selon l'ambiance)


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

_Tiens j'ai vu passer quelqu'un...  :love:  :love:  :love:  _


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Juste un coucou en passant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à vous tous :love:


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Un chite question personne n'a été a Marrakech durant l'été ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un chite question personne n'a été a Marrakech durant l'été ?




moi je devais y aller en fin juin mais l'accident de bioman a changé les plan  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je devais y aller en fin juin mais l'accident de bioman a changé les plan  :rateau:





On me propose d'y aller la semaine prochaine mais j'ai peur d'avoir très très chaud il fait 50°c a 15h ...  :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon app' à tous ceux qui passent à table


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Juillet 2005)

J'ai faim...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim...


Tu préfères pas un Mars ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




bon app les sages !!! bon repas !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon app les sages !!! bon repas !!




*ouh là ouh là !*
c'est passer un peu vite sur l'apéro très chère


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères pas un Mars ?




ben là je suis a un premier petit sauterne en attandant les tartes flambées  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps: le cop's de bioman a ammené une liqueur de framboise  fait maison ....hummmm  :love:  :love:




ps : zuttt  mon regime      :sick:  :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben là je suis a un premier petit sauterne en attandant les tartes flambées  :love:  :love:  :love:



*J'aime bien*
le premier Sauternes



 




_P.S : quoique, tout de même, Alsaciens d'adoption que vous êtes, z'auriez choisir un bon petit Gewürtzraminer pour l'apéro _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien*
> le premier Sauternes
> _P.S : quoique, tout de même, Alsaciens d'adoption que vous êtes, z'auriez choisir un bon petit Gewürtzraminer pour l'apéro _




haaaaaaaa les petites vendanges tardives !!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

le cop'sssss  t'as compris?
pas de framboise la prochaine fois !!


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juillet 2005)

et les vins de glace  :love:


----------



## duracel (16 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, j'ai gouté du Elsass Cola.
Et bien, c'est étrange, mais buvable.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! je pars a marrakech samedi !  si tout va bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

salut a tous...


hier, j'ai reçu un coup de fil fort sympa, j'en remercie son auteur....
bise a toi grand....


et bonne soirée a tous....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de passée une journée harassante 
à faire des photos de mariage d'un couple très catholique, 
à attendre qu'ils soient habillés à 12h alors qu'on avait RDV à 11h,
à supporter une messe de deux heures   (heureusement elle était pas en latin quoique   ), 
à suer dans la voiture car le chauffage est cassé en position chaud  :mouais: , 
à attendre les témoins pour une photo de groupe  , 
à boire deux coupes de champagne (en attendant les témoins)   , 

tout ça pour quelques malheureux billets  :hein: 
mais c'était la dernière   

bonsoir tous les floodeurs et toutes les floodeurs
bonsoir personne

y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Je suis là mademoiselle odré  . Enfin une bonne soirée ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

*Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))* 

super, ce nouvel outil, j'avais pas remarqué.....
merci messieurs les admins....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))*
> 
> super, ce nouvel outil, j'avais pas remarqué.....
> merci messieurs les admins....



tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Juillet 2005)

Il fait chaud ou c'est moi ?

Je crois que j'ai un truc frais et liquide au frigo, avec bulles incorporées...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as trouvé où ?



sous le cadre des reponses rapides, en bas de page....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

pitin®, ils choment pas chez Apple, encore une mise a jour....airport ce coup ci.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sous le cadre des reponses rapides, en bas de page....



pas mal du tout y'a même les noms sauf ceux qui se promènent avec des bandelettes ...

bonsoir mrinvisible !   
bonsoir stook 
bonsoir glouglou, 
heu ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sous le cadre des reponses rapides, en bas de page....



Nous sommes fichés.
C'est mieux que d'être fichus.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, ils choment pas chez Apple, encore une mise a jour....airport ce coup ci.....





Ca fait 2 jours


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes fichés.
> C'est mieux que d'être fichus.





Quoi que on peut etre fichés et fichus


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pas mal du tout y'a même les noms sauf ceux qui se promènent avec des bandelettes ...
> 
> bonsoir mrinvisible !
> bonsoir stook
> ...


Bonsoir toi,



même si tu ne m'as salué


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 2 jours



ben oui...mais je suis vraiment pas dispo ces temps ci, alors....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir toi,
> 
> 
> 
> même si tu ne m'as salué



Bonsoir toi même  , et bonsoir human fly (je t'ai vu !!)


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui...mais je suis vraiment pas dispo ces temps ci, alors....





Je vois ca , toujours pas de message privé sur Barcelone c pas grave


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui...mais je suis vraiment pas dispo ces temps ci, alors....




D'ailleurs, ma moyenne en a pris un coup....  
bon, va falloir changer tout ça....


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ma moyenne en a pris un coup....
> bon, va falloir changer tout ça....





Tu prends de l'age ca doit etre ca


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ca , toujours pas de message privé sur Barcelone c pas grave



ça va viendre....
je suis confiant.....


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va viendre....
> je suis confiant.....






Ouais quand je serai parti  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends de l'age ca doit etre ca





mais je compte pas me laisser faire...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je compte pas me laisser faire...





Si j'avais mon ancienne identité je t'aurai déjà batttu   


En passant Lost en VF c  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir toi même  , et bonsoir human fly (je t'ai vu !!)




 Bonsoir, Odré. 

 Bonsoir aussi aux autres, par ailleurs!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais quand je serai parti  :love:



tu pars quand....?


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu pars quand....?





Je sais pas du tout soit en aout soit début septembre soit fin septembre   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas du tout soit en aout soit début septembre soit fin septembre   :rateau:



bon, ça me laisse un petit peu de temps...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça me laisse un petit peu de temps...




Merci et tu connaitrai pas marrakech par hasard je pars samedi  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci et tu connaitrai pas marrakech par hasard je pars samedi  :love:



non, du tout....un peu Rabah...mais bon....


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, du tout....un peu Rabah...mais bon....





Pas grave  . C Raba*t*


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave  . C Raba*t*




houps.....exact....
donc tu vois un peu comme je connais Rabat...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houps.....exact....
> donc tu vois un peu comme je connais Rabat...




Mieux qu'un globe trotter


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

les amis ... je suis sur un pécé là ... je le vis très mal ... didiou c'est pas un ordinateur cette chose ... moi une journée sur un truc pareil on me retrouve à saint-anne c'est pas possible :affraid: ...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les amis ... je suis sur un pécé là ... je le vis très mal ... didiou c'est pas un ordinateur cette chose ... moi une journée sur un truc pareil on me retrouve à saint-anne c'est pas possible :affraid: ...





Qu'est ce que tu fais sur un pc ?


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)

à tous !
J'essaye de changer d'image ! 
L'avatar, c'est mieux maintenant ou c'était mieux avant ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

il est joli mais quand les gens changent d'avatar j'arrive plus à m'y retrouver 

je suis sur le pécé de ma meilleure amie ( j'y suis pour 4 jours :affraid:  ... il faut que je la convainque d'acheter un mac ... mais comme elle s'en fou un peu des ordinateurs ... )


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous  et à toutes 
Je sèche sur une énigme, iNano est en train de lire Harry Potter 6 et j'ai posé des plinthes cet a-m...
La vie est vraiment trop injuste parfois


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> J'essaye de changer d'image !
> L'avatar, c'est mieux maintenant ou c'était mieux avant ?




ben, un peu blanc...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est joli mais quand les gens changent d'avatar j'arrive plus à m'y retrouver
> 
> je suis sur le pécé de ma meilleure amie ( j'y suis pour 4 jours :affraid:  ... il faut que je la convainque d'acheter un mac ... mais comme elle s'en fou un peu des ordinateurs ... )




Emmene ta meilleure amie a l'apple expo    ca pourra lui donner une idée des bien faits des macs


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous  et à toutes
> Je sèche sur une énigme, iNano est en train de lire Harry Potter 6 et j'ai posé des plinthes cet a-m...
> La vie est vraiment trop injuste parfois




c'est quoi cette enigme....?  


salut Maiwen...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous  et à toutes
> Je sèche sur une énigme, iNano est en train de lire Harry Potter 6 et j'ai posé des plinthes cet a-m...
> La vie est vraiment trop injuste parfois





Bonsoir a toi virpeen


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> à tous !
> J'essaye de changer d'image !
> L'avatar, c'est mieux maintenant ou c'était mieux avant ?



tiens, ça me fait pensé, il est joli le TGV Orange.....avec son bô Blanc et l'enorme Leopard a l'avant....


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette enigme....?
> 
> 
> salut Maiwen...


C'est sur le site ouverture-facile.com... si tu as envie de te prendre la tête et de te mélanger les neurones, vas-y  
Un thread est ouvert dans le Bar : Enigmes farfelues  

 maiwen aussi


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Oh et puis, je reviens au même qu'avant, le manga, c'est pas si mal !


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur le site ouverture-facile.com... si tu as envie de te prendre la tête et de te mélanger les neurones, vas-y
> Un thread est ouvert dans le Bar : Enigmes farfelues
> 
> maiwen aussi



Oui, c'est vraiment tuant ouverture facile mais c'est très réussi !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

un petit  rapide et je m'en vais au lit 

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit  rapide et je m'en vais au lit
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





Bonne nuit princesse  :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

oukouk stook et virpeen 


 roberta


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Jolly Jumper....pas mal....dommage qu'il soit pas tres bien proportionné....





tiens, on a ete vraiment gaté, vous aviez vu le "coup de boule donné" sous "coup de boule recu" dans le tableau de bord....
cool....


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Princess:love::love:

Joly-Jumper est pas vilain ! je garde !

Ps : j'en cherche un à 80x80


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vraiment tuant ouverture facile mais c'est très réussi !


je suis d'accord avec toi  ... mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut se prendre la tête dessus quand même  
Je crois  que c'est bon pour les vacanciers masos, non ? 
Tu as résolu des énigmes ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Jolly Jumper....pas mal....dommage qu'il soit pas tres bien proportionné....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est quand que vous me boulez ?


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

planté à la deuxième


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand que vous me boulez ?


Vert ou rouge ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vert ou rouge ?





Vert , je suis gentil moi


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> planté à la deuxième


Faut persévérer   ... et ensuite, on ne peut plus ne plus y penser :hosto: 
Conduite addictive, qu'on appele ça


----------



## Anonyme. (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand que vous me boulez ?




C'est bien un motif de ban ca nan ?


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Hum, tu viens cherchez les coups de batons ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Tiens on a les *"derniers coups de boule donnés"* maintenant !!!!


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un motif de ban ca nan ?





C bien de multiplie les comptes ....


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Hum, tu viens cherchez les coups de batons ?






Il prend de l'assurance le petit


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> planté à la deuxième




suffit que je dise coup de boule....et hop, c'est le sujet du soir...

moi, je peux plus bouler personne pour 24heures, mais je peux maintenant voir qui sont les 10 dernier que j'ai boulé et mon cher Gregg, tu n'y es pas, donc ça va pas tarder...


Jolie Joly, mais il semble etiré, non...?
une drole d'impression....


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> suffit que je dise coup de boule....et hop, c'est le sujet du soir...
> 
> moi, je peux plus bouler personne pour 24heures, mais je peux maintenant voir qui sont les 10 dernier que j'ai boulé et mon cher Gregg, tu n'y es pas, donc ça va pas tarder...
> 
> ...





Roooh merci monsieur


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a les *"derniers coups de boule donnés"* maintenant !!!!



je t'ai grillé.........voir plus haut...




			
				moi-meme a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on a ete vraiment gaté, vous aviez vu le "coup de boule donné" sous "coup de boule recu" dans le tableau de bord....
> cool....
> 
> Aujourd'hui 00h04


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Oh oui ! Je viens de m'en rendre compte !!!
Pas bête du tout ce truc !


----------



## Anonyme. (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Hum, tu viens cherchez les coups de batons ?




Il me semble que c'est toi qui a encore les fesses toutes rouges de la dernière fois ma chérie :casse:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

je vous lèche les enfants   


bonneu nui les amis  heureux les mac users


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Anonyme..


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Jolly Jumper....pas mal....dommage qu'il soit pas tres bien proportionné....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Je viens de découvrir ça, et j'aime beaucoup moi aussi. :love:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vous lèche les enfants
> 
> 
> bonneu nui les amis  heureux les mac users


 jolis rêves à toi


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen.
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai grillé.........voir plus haut...


Si tu crois que j'ai que ça à faire de suivre tous les posts de ce tradada


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vous lèche les enfants
> 
> 
> bonneu nui les amis  heureux les mac users





Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Anonyme. (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>




Balance un mp si tu as des cochonneries à me dire.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> moi, je peux plus bouler personne pour 24heures, mais je peux maintenant voir qui sont les 10 dernier que j'ai boulé et mon cher Gregg, tu n'y es pas, donc ça va pas tarder...
> 
> ...




 Je suis dans le même cas que toi. :rateau:
 Plus ça va, et plus j'ai de raisons de bouler les gens. :love: Donc plus ça va, et plus je boule. 

 Et depuis quelques semaines, j'utilise presque tous les jours ma réserve de six boulages quotidiens. 
 Et le fait de distribuer le maximum de coups de boules me plaît bien, de toute façon. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

bon, @+++++++
bise a tous...


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, @+++++++
> bise a tous...





Bonne nuit


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

A+ Stook.

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> A+ Stook.
> 
> Bonne nuit !



ok, je m'occupe de toi des demain........
bise...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

C vide ici  .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly."

   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Normal, tu y es.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly."
> 
> :rateau:



Alors là, tu me fais vraiment plaisir, chère autruche!... :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, tu y es.



 toi tu cherche les mauvais coups de boule


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

"Lorsque l'on montre la Lune à un imbécile en la désignant du doigt, l'imbécile ne regarde pas la Lune ; il regarde le doigt."


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

comme je sens les gens qui moralisent derrière


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Lorsque l'on montre la Lune à un imbécile en la désignant du doigt, l'imbécile ne regarde pas la Lune ; il regarde le doigt."



déjà dit


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> toi tu cherche les mauvais coups de boule


Ah ? c'est si important ?

quel con je suis !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme je sens les gens qui moralisent derrière



j'moralise pas j'observe ...

tu ne donnerais pas le fouet pour te faire battre


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

j'ai merdé dans le yoda-style je crois


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'moralise pas j'observe ...
> 
> tu ne donnerais pas le fouet pour te faire battre


arrête ! je refuse de mélanger boulot et plaisir


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Lorsque l'on montre la Lune à un imbécile en la désignant du doigt, l'imbécile ne regarde pas la Lune ; il regarde le doigt."



 Merci pour la citation, SuperMoquette. 
 Et merci aussi de sponsoriser des nioubes ; c'est une attitude plutôt sympathique sur le fond.  Particulièrement s'il s'agit de nioubes tels que Juju. :love:
Quant à la réaction -un peu vive peut-être- d'Odré, elle est liée au fait qu'elle ne sait rien de tes différends avec Gregg. Ni moi non plus, d'ailleurs. Et cela ne nous regarde d'ailleurs pas, je crois.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> déjà dit


et si mal compris, dire les choses n'est pas un alibi


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et cela ne nous regarde d'ailleurs pas, je crois.


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

tout le monde il est gentil et égal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si mal compris, dire les choses n'est pas un alibi



mmm de quel meurtre parlez vous, inspecteur ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Ça va de soi


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais pas mieux dit





			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Beaucoup de gens sont de cet avis, en pareille circonstance.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde il est gentil et égal



avez vous des preuves, inspecteur ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mmm de quel meurtre parlez vous, inspecteur ?


mmmhh je cherche là


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde il est gentil et égal



 Hélas non. 
 Mais je préfère insister sur ce qui peut rassembler plutôt que sur ce qui peut diviser. 
 Et je distingue toujours les arguments que je peux développer en public, et ceux qui conviennent mieux à une échange privé. 
 Mais ce n'est là que mon humble point de vue...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>




quels rapports entreteniez vous avec la victime présente ci dessus ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon, cette fois j'ai imprimé mon transfert ticheurte dans le bon sens  :rateau:
Un petit coup de ciseaux, un petit coup de fer et au dodo


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> avez vous des preuves, inspecteur ?


celles qu'on essaie de me faire avaler, mais c'est ringue ici de dire ce qu'on pense, vaut mieux se plier. c'est vrai, c'est plus sympa.


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> quels rapports entreteniez vous avec la victime présente ci dessus ?





Laquelle , demoiselle ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non.
> Mais je préfère insister sur ce qui peut rassembler plutôt que sur ce qui peut diviser.
> Et je distingue toujours les arguments que je peux développer en public, et ceux qui conviennent mieux à une échange privé.
> Mais ce n'est là que mon humble point de vue...


et quand celà a été fait et que ce n'est plus suffisant tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> celles qu'on essaie de me faire avaler, mais c'est ringue ici de dire ce qu'on pense, vaut mieux se plier. c'est vrai, c'est plus sympa.



se plier en quatre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> celles qu'on essaie de me faire avaler, mais c'est ringue ici de dire ce qu'on pense, vaut mieux se plier. c'est vrai, c'est plus sympa.



 Tu ne sembles pas du genre à avaler trop de couleuvres, ni trop de preuves non plus. 
Ton esprit critique semble être en bon état de fonctionnement. Tu ne devrais donc pas t'inquiéter de ce que je ne sais qui essaierait de te faire avaler. 
 Quant à dire ce que tu penses : Je t'en prie, nous t'écoutons.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

ah ben tu es gentil je suis con


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et quand celà a été fait et que ce n'est plus suffisant tu fais quoi ?





Vous imposez des limites à votre véritable nature d'être infini, puis vous vous désolez de n'être qu'une créature limitée, ensuite vous mettez en ½uvre des pratiques spirituelles pour transcender ces limites inexistantes. Mais si votre pratique même implique l'existence de ces limites, comment pourraient-elles vous permettre de les transcender ?

Ramana Maharshi.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais donc pas t'inquiéter de ce que je ne sais qui essaierait de te faire avaler


mmmhh dangereux ce genre de phrase, heureusement que je lis la charte je ne vais pas répondre 

énorme !


----------



## SuperCarotte (17 Juillet 2005)

Et bien moi, j'aime les omelettes aux champignons ...

( j'apporte ma pierre à cette discussion philosophique )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle , demoiselle ?



pfff, je cherches, je cherches mais on est parfois sa propre victime ...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et quand celà a été fait et que ce n'est plus suffisant tu fais quoi ?



 Je n'ai pas la réponse à cette question. 
 Mais je doute que la fin justifie toujours les moyens. 
 Et puis, aucune loi n'interdit à quelqu'un de s'inscrire sur un forum et d'y intervenir, quelqu'aient pu être ses éventuelles vies virtuelles antérieures. :style:
 Et après tout, c'est plutôt bien comme ça...  Non?...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> Vous imposez des limites à votre véritable nature d'être infini, puis vous vous désolez de n'être qu'une créature limitée, ensuite vous mettez en ½uvre des pratiques spirituelles pour transcender ces limites inexistantes. Mais si votre pratique même implique l'existence de ces limites, comment pourraient-elles vous permettre de les transcender ?
> 
> Ramana Maharshi.


Sans hésitation : dans ton cul.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhh dangereux ce genre de phrase, heureusement que je lis la charte je ne vais pas répondre
> 
> énorme !



 Tu vois le mal partout!...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas la réponse à cette question.
> Mais je doute que la fin justifie toujours les moyens.
> Et puis, aucune loi n'interdit à quelqu'un de s'inscrire sur un forum et d'y intervenir, quelqu'aient pu être ses éventuelles vies virtuelles antérieures. :style:
> Et après tout, c'est plutôt bien comme ça...  Non?...


oui, et l'inverse tu le tolères ? marrant ce champignonage de nouveau pseudo celà dit...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois le mal partout!...


tu as failli m'offrir le ban de mes rêves  donc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

OK, OK vais faire dodo moi  :sleep: 
de toute façon c'était une sale journée  :mouais: 

et puis je viens de voir un film de merde ("I, Robot" si si   )
et je voulais améliorer tous les scénarios   

Bonne nuit floodeurses


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésitation : dans ton cul.



 :bebe: outch!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, et l'inverse tu le tolères ? marrant ce champignonage de nouveau pseudo celà dit...



 L'inverse de quoi, au juste?

 Quant aux nouveaux pseudos qui poussent effectivement comme des champignons, c'est en effet marrant. 
 Je ne sais plus quel utilisateur des forums disait en substance "Les faux nioubes, il parait que c'est la saison". 
 Alors, si c'est la saison...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> OK, OK vais faire dodo moi  :sleep:
> de toute façon c'était une sale journée  :mouais:
> 
> et puis je viens de voir un film de merde ("I, Robot" si si   )
> ...




 J'ai beaucoup aimé "I, Robot". :love: :love: :love:

 Bonne nuit, Odré.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as failli m'offrir le ban de mes rêves  donc



 Ce n'était pas mon but.
 Mais fais-toi plaisir, et réponds-moi en privé .


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: outch!


moi qui croyais m'être fais la main


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi qui croyais m'être fais la main




c'est qu'en y regardant de plus près elle est ennooÔrme cette citation de maharshi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

ah ça, comparée à la mienne


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ça, comparée à la mienne




elle est plus facile à garer?


comment on fait pour avoir 5 etoiles noires ?  ça fais chic


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

stop ! j'en peux plus !


non mais tu veux pas qu'on parle de créneaux en plus ????


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop ! j'en peux plus !
> 
> 
> non mais tu veux pas qu'on parle de créneaux en plus ????




nan


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour avoir 5 etoiles noires ?  ça fais chic


j'ai eu une mauvaise relation, et je m'em mord encore les doigts, grug aussi s'est fait prendre. je t'épargne les mots de douleur 
  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> comment on fait pour avoir 5 etoiles noires ?  ça fais chic



Tu alignes 1000 posts. Et tu auras l'air chic aussi. :style:
Mais quelque chose me dit que tu t'en doutais.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

qui a dit ouch ??????????


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

Mais quelque chose me dit que tu t'en doutais.  [/QUOTE]


tu te méprends. j'arrive à peine mais, il flotte une chtite parano ici? ( non je ne veux pas savoir)

c'est sûr


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

ouch ?


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

oui , jfais gaffe t'as vu


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cette fois j'ai imprimé mon transfert ticheurte dans le bon sens  :rateau:
> Un petit coup de ciseaux, un petit coup de fer et au dodo


Qu'il est con


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

je ouvre le bal en ce beau dimanche ensoleillé      

bon flodage !!


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg, princess !
:love:
Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> Vous imposez des limites à votre véritable nature d'être infini, puis vous vous désolez de n'être qu'une créature limitée, ensuite vous mettez en ½uvre des pratiques spirituelles pour transcender ces limites inexistantes. Mais si votre pratique même implique l'existence de ces limites, comment pourraient-elles vous permettre de les transcender ?
> 
> Ramana Maharshi.





*Certes certes*

La pure existence, "Je suis" sans attribut ni adjonction, est commune à tous. Personne ne peux nier sa propre existence. 
Ce "Je suis" est sans limites, mais quand nous l'identifions à tort avec le corps et le mental, et que nous créons une identité limitée pour nous mêmes, la souffrance commence.

Suis les enseignements de Shrî Râmana Maharshi, cher ami, et concentre-toi sur le Soi, déleste-toi de tes biens matériels...


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, princess !
> :love:
> Tout le monde va bien ?




ca va et toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

pitin®, z'etes a fond de bon matin......

salut a tous.....et bon dimanche...


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Stook
Gregg : Moi ca va, mais bon, il fait toujours un peu chaud...


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2005)

C'est violent pour un dimanche matin. :casse:
Je n'ai rien bu ni fumé hier,
ce qui explique peut-être pourquoi je ne vous suis pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

bon, re-bon dimanche...........repas en famille....pfff....j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça.....
mais bon.....

Go!....


----------



## Ramesh (17 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certes certes*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Suis les enseignements de Shrî Râmana Maharshi, cher ami, et concentre-toi sur le Soi, déleste-toi de tes biens matériels...




donne matériel informatique cause lectures non dualistes


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

* Sur la plage abandonnée,
coquillages et crustacés...*

Bon dimanche!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

tiens, avec lucky luke, c'est mieux.....avril....

ok, Sofi on fait ça demain.....

ce qui me fait penser que je m'occupe de ton probleme Avril....c'est comme si c'etait fait...



+++


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Stook
Merci et bon dimanche !


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

hep les floodeurs !


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep les floodeurs !


 salut toi


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook
> Gregg : Moi ca va, mais bon, il fait toujours un peu chaud...





C l'ete


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Et vous savez quoi? apparement il existe des toilettes dans le bar


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et vous savez quoi? apparement il existe des toilettes dans le bar





Pourquoi une envie pressante ?


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi une envie pressante ?



bah euh nan...    
Mais c'est quand même paranormal un bar sans toilettes? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

Ramesh a dit:
			
		

> donne matériel informatique cause lectures non dualistes




*Précisément*
c'est exactement là où je voulais en venir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi une envie pressante ?




Et on vient de retrouver notre balai à chiottes  :love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et on vient de retrouver notre balai à chiottes  :love:





Ouais mais on cherche toujours le sent bon


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

pas "on", "tu"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas "on", "tu"




héhé


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

fermer ce sujet 24 heures, chrono en main en laisserait beaucoup démuni... mais bon


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fermer ce sujet 24 heures, chrono en main en laisserait beaucoup démuni... mais bon





En commencant par toi


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En commencant par toi


ah  oui ? tu es sûr ou tu te rassures ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah  oui ? tu es sûr ou tu te rassures ?




Fermez ce thread , je serai pas démuni


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

ben non c'est vrai . tu ne posterais plus


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben non c'est vrai . tu ne posterais plus





Qu'importe , je ne suis pas un geek


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

*Recette:*
Pour que vos toilettes ne sentent plus mauvais:
Grattez une allumette et soufflez.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe , je ne suis pas un geek


C'est mignon ! à ton âge !


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2005)

coucou les flood's

faut trop chaud pour la flood  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

ouais je vais chercher une piscine dans le coin ...

plouf ....

Bonjour !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

"Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 2 (2 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
odré"

qui est là ? bonjour mr ou mlle invisible


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !!


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

ah fait trop chaud , tout l'monde se cache dans les forums


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2005)

un forum sue les frigos sa peut etre pas mal


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,  

Quelle animation


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour ! :love: :love:  

Mais oui ça bouge ici !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Juillet 2005)

_Hello les floodeurs!_


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

et si on arretait de se dire bonjour 5mn


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Hello les floodeurs!_



Salut à toi !


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Hello les floodeurs!_



 dcz
La Belgique va  bien?


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et si on arretait de se dire bonjour 5mn



Au revoir


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !


  



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> dcz
> La Belgique va  bien?


la Belgique va bien, le ciel est bleu, les pitits oiseaux chantent et y fait plein soleil


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeuses seulement


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeuses seulement



Mysogine


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mysogine





Que tal ?  :love:  mp de moi tu as .....


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeuses seulement



Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci !






Enfin une qui apprécie


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Juillet 2005)

oh, *1717* messages...


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :love:




C un bisou pour qui ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C un bisou pour qui ?  :love:




un bisou baveux pour tous ceux qui en veulent  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> un bisou baveux pour tous ceux qui en veulent  :rateau:





je veux je veux  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> je veux je veux  :love:



Grouin, grouin SLURP ...
t'as plus qu'à prendre un douche


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Grouin, grouin SLURP ...
> t'as plus qu'à prendre un douche





Je suis habitué a côte de moi j'ai un golden retrevier et c géant quand elle m'embrasse


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Au revoir



bonjour bonjour 
     :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

On fait dans la zoophilie ici maintenant?  

 :love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On fait dans la zoophilie ici maintenant?
> 
> :love:





Je vous jure ici les gens prennent leurs fantasmes pour des réalitées


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On fait dans la zoophilie ici maintenant?
> 
> :love:



toi aussi tu veux un bisou ?

Allez :


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

j'me suis gavé toute seule , j'efface


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On fait dans la zoophilie ici maintenant?
> 
> :love:



Ça en a l'air  

Stargazer, pour ta dinde il suffit de la barder avec quelques tranches épaisses de lard  

Gregg, j'ai vu, un peu de patience!


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis habitué a côte de moi j'ai un golden retrevier et c géant quand elle m'embrasse


Ca ne me fais pas fantasmer, non !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu veux un bisou ?
> 
> Allez :


  Trop mignon, ce truc...  

 :love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me fais pas fantasmer, non !





Posons la question alors qu'est ce qui te fait fantasmer ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Trop mignon, ce truc...
> 
> :love:



Ce truc est un cochon des bois.
La bergère as déjà dut en voir passé !


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc est un cochon des bois.
> La bergère as déjà dut en voir passé !





Ca se trouve pas en IDF ce truc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca se trouve pas en IDF ce truc



non pas vraiment ou alors dans un zoo   

ça se trimballe en troupeau de 50 à 100 bestiots dans la jungle.  :affraid: 
Cette photo là vient d'un zoo de guyane française


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Posons la question alors qu'est ce qui te fait fantasmer ?  :love:


Posons la question :
pourquoi t'entêtes-tu à poster des choses à ce point inintéressantes...


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> non pas vraiment ou alors dans un zoo
> 
> ça se trimballe en troupeau de 50 à 100 bestiots dans la jungle.  :affraid:
> Cette photo là vient d'un zoo de guyane française





Je ne pense pas qu'en France métropolitaine il y en ai


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça en a l'air
> 
> Stargazer, pour ta dinde il suffit de la barder avec quelques tranches épaisses de lard
> 
> Gregg, j'ai vu, un peu de patience!



Non mais c'est bon on a trouvé une autre solution !


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Posons la question :
> pourquoi t'entêtes-tu à poster des choses à ce point inintéressantes...





Pudique a ce point ?


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est bon on a trouvé une autre solution !



J'ai vu, bonne marinade


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Tiens bonjour  !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc est un cochon des bois.


J'en veux un !!!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est bon on a trouvé une autre solution !





Une dinde par cette chaleur


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu, bonne marinade



Avec moi toujours !


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bonjour !


bonjour chère bergère :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'en France métropolitaine il y en ai



Ce serait la panique   
et pour une fois le permis de chasse servirait à quelque chose   
il y aurait quelques morts côté humains et des trophés de chasse 
(c'est le cousin du sanglier ... les sangliers y'en a en France mais ils se promènent pas deux ou trois )


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait la panique
> et pour une fois le permis de chasse servirait à quelque chose
> il y aurait quelques morts côté humains et des trophés de chasse
> (c'est le cousin du sanglier ... les sangliers y'en a en France mais ils se promènent pas deux ou trois )




Bien dis donc


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux un !!!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Il va être content le succeseur de Saint Denis
  
Il risque d'en perdre sa tranche d'ananas   :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi toujours !



Mince, alors    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mince, alors    :love:



Et oui !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux un !!!
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



celui là veut se faire adopter


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il va être content le succeseur de Saint Denis
> 
> Il risque d'en perdre sa tranche d'ananas   :love:  :love:


  Mais non, voyons...  


"Dans le cochon, tout est bon"


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> celui là veut se faire adopter


Adopté!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, voyons...
> 
> 
> "Dans le cochon, tout est bon"
> ...



Zut, j'avais oubliée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, c'est décidé, je pars élever les cochons des bois !  



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est décidé, je pars élever les cochons des bois !
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



avec des ballons d'hélium ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

qui me fait un resumé depuis midi ?   

merciiiiii  :love:


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

L'horreur sur ma terrasse!!!  :affraid: ... dire que j'étais a deux doigts de le tuer...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est décidé, je pars élever les cochons des bois !
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




il y a déjà un éleveur de cochons dans la jungle guyanaise
(mon copain vient de me dire "cochon-bois" pas cochons des bois !  :rateau: )
régina, l'approuague direction vovoni
demandez carlos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'horreur sur ma terrasse!!!  :affraid: ... dire que j'étais a deux doigts de le tuer...



ça va pas non ?
tu ne connais pas le pacte de non agression !!!!


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé depuis midi ?
> 
> merciiiiii  :love:



Rien a part l'adoption de cochons de Guyanne.

Si tu veux regarder, mets tes lunettes, sinon tu vas croire que c'est une chouette rozasse 
(post 681)


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas non ?
> tu ne connais pas le pacte de non agression !!!!



bah euh si, hier j'ai sauvé 2 coccinelles de la noyade, elle m'étaient tellement reconnaissante qu'elles ne voulaient plus quitter ma main. 
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bah euh si, hier j'ai sauvé 2 coccinelles de la noyade, elle m'étaient tellement reconnaissante qu'elles ne voulaient plus quitter ma main.
> :love:


 
mouahahahah c'est trop mimi :love:  

c'est quoi cette histoire de toilettes ? :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

au fond à gauche


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

je vais aller voir ailleurs si tu y es ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

*Vous voulez savoir ?*
tout à l'heure, je suis allé au cinéma et j'ai remarqué une chose surprenante :
les nioubes, c'est comme les gens au cinéma : il y en a toujours un pour ouvrir sa gueule alors qu'il devrait se taire...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien a part l'adoption de cochons de Guyanne.
> 
> Si tu veux regarder, mets tes lunettes, sinon tu vas croire que c'est une chouette rozasse
> (post 681)




noonnnnn merci j'en veux  pas de son bizouzzz      

je reviens plus tard !!


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahah c'est trop mimi :love:
> 
> c'est quoi cette histoire de toilettes ? :affraid:



Merci  :love: le prochain sauvetage sera sans doute un papillon  :love: 
Pour l'histoire des toilettes, si tu peut m'aider à les retrouver ça serai cool car je pense qu'elles on été kidnappées (sans doute par Finn_Atlas qui a fermé le thread qui avait déja commencé ici par un mal entendu). Bref, je trouve ça étrange un bar sans toilettes, et ce qui est sûr c'est que certaines personnes savent des choses sur ce bar...    ça va devenir "LOST, Les toilettes disparues"


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez savoir ?*
> tout à l'heure, je suis allé au cinéma et j'ai remarqué une chose surprenante :
> les nioubes, c'est comme les gens au cinéma : il y en a toujours un pour ouvrir sa gueule alors qu'il devrait se taire...


 
 Le bar des floodeurs devient Beigbederien là...


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

0pla, une tournée pour ceux qui sont présent.


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love: le prochain sauvetage sera sans doute un papillon :love:
> Pour l'histoire des toilettes, si tu peut m'aider à les retrouver ça serai cool car je pense qu'elles on été kidnappées (sans doute par Finn_Atlas qui a fermé le thread qui avait déja commencé ici par un mal entendu). Bref, je trouve ça étrange un bar sans toilettes, et ce qui est sûr c'est que certaines personnes savent des choses sur ce bar...   ça va devenir "LOST, Les toilettes disparues"


 
tu as pensé à _Perdu de vue_  ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

salut les floodeuses et floodeurs c beau la vie !!!!!!


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeuses et floodeurs c beau la vie !!!!!!



 

J'aime les paroles sages


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les paroles sages




Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, pourquoi ce thread Gregg?


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

CHOURMO !

Non juste comme ça, j'avais envie


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez savoir ?*
> tout à l'heure, je suis allé au cinéma et j'ai remarqué une chose surprenante :
> les nioubes, c'est comme les gens au cinéma : il y en a toujours un pour ouvrir sa gueule alors qu'il devrait se taire...


ben comment crois-tu que le pop-corn gonfle ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Merci  :love: le prochain sauvetage sera sans doute un papillon  :love:
> Pour l'histoire des toilettes, si tu peut m'aider à les retrouver ça serai cool car je pense qu'elles on été kidnappées (sans doute par Finn_Atlas qui a fermé le thread qui avait déja commencé ici par un mal entendu). Bref, je trouve ça étrange un bar sans toilettes, et ce qui est sûr c'est que certaines personnes savent des choses sur ce bar...   ça va devenir "LOST, Les toilettes disparues"



 Les voilà !!!


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Les voilà !!!



Oh my god!!!     :affraid: 
je savais pas que le bar avait des toilettes thailandaises...   
Quoi qu'il en soit MERCI La SAGEsse d'avoir trouvé les toilettes du bar!     

enfin!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

excusez moi pas pu m'en empêcher


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pourquoi ce thread Gregg?





Réponse en mp sinon je vais avoir quelques problèmes avec certains ....


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

on est la pour toi ne t'en fais pas ... si tu as besoin d'en parler ...

tu le vis bien odré tu es sure ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Réponse en mp sinon je vais avoir quelques problèmes avec certains ....


 
bah faut assumer hein ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi pas pu m'en empêcher



Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement,
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu

A l'époque où Jean Sans Terre, d'Angleterre était le roi
Dominique notre père, combattit les albigeois.
{au Refrain}

Certains jours un hérétique, par des ronces le conduit
Mais notre Père Dominique, par sa joie le convertit
{au Refrain}

Ni chameau, ni diligence, il parcourt l'Europe à pied
Scandinavie ou Provence, dans la sainte pauvreté
{au Refrain}

Enflamma de toute école filles et garçons pleins d'ardeur
Et pour semer la parole, inventa les Frères-Prêcheurs
{au Refrain}

Chez Dominique et ses frères, le pain s'en vint à manquer
Et deux anges se présentèrent, portant de grands pains dorés
{au Refrain}

Dominique vit en rêve, les prêcheurs du monde entier
Sous le manteau de la Vierge, en grand nombre rassemblés.
{au Refrain}

Dominique, mon bon Père, garde-nous simples et gais
Pour annoncer à nos frères, la vie et la vérité.
{au Refrain}


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi pas pu m'en empêcher



Elle ouvre la porte des toilettes du bar (retrouvées par la SAGEsse) et elle est contente car elle va enfin pouvoir être tranquille sans que Dieu soit là (il n'aime pas les odeurs).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on est la pour toi ne t'en fais pas ... si tu as besoin d'en parler ...
> 
> tu le vis bien odré tu es sure ?




j'ai eut quelques séquelles mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre mainteant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

coucou cor


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Hep Cor!  alors, bonne journée?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Réponse en mp sinon je vais avoir quelques problèmes avec certains ....


qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
> ...




rien à voir avec adriana !


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah faut assumer hein ...





Merci de ne pas en rajouter stp


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



discret ce cor, timide ?


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

merci duracel j'avais justement besoin qu'on me fasse un dessin


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci duracel j'avais justement besoin qu'on me fasse un dessin



Pas de problème, je suis à ta disposition.


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas en rajouter stp


plutot que de sortir de telles conneries tu devrais écraser , s'il y'a quelqu'un qui en rajoute c'est bien toi

*.*


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, je suis à ta disposition.


fais attention quand même ça pourrait être dangereux


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plutot que de sortir de telles conneries tu devrais écraser , s'il y'a quelqu'un qui en rajoute c'est bien toi
> 
> *.*








C bien d'etre proteger par certains ...


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais attention quand même ça pourrait être dangereux



Pour toi?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi?


 
pour toi


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour toi



Ah, bon? Il y aurait un malentendu?  
Tu me fais un dessin?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ah, bon? Il y aurait un malentendu?
> Tu me fais un dessin?


 
mais non n'ai pas peur ... ( :affraid: )

bref ...


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non n'ai pas peur ... ( :affraid: )
> 
> bref ...




Dans ce cas, je m'incline.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien d'etre proteger par certains ...


la victime ! trop beau ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2005)

*C'est le moment des votes*
à vous de révéler...


Qui sera le maillon faible !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen protégée ! j'en pisse de rire !


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen protégée ! j'en pisse de rire !




encore une bière ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une bière ?


 Il en reste dans le bar ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

les gens je suis complètement décalée, j'ai déjeuné à 16h , on a mangé des fraises à 19 h et là ... ben je commence à avoir faim mais pas de dîner en vue :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens je suis complètement décalée, j'ai déjeuné à 16h , on a mangé des fraises à 19 h et là ... ben je commence à avoir faim mais pas de dîner en vue :rateau:


 L'été, c'est fait pour ça


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> L'été, c'est fait pour ça


boah non moi j'aime pas


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens je suis complètement décalée, j'ai déjeuné à 16h , on a mangé des fraises à 19 h et là ... ben je commence à avoir faim mais pas de dîner en vue :rateau:


Moi c'est pareil !  :rateau:

Sauf que moi je suis pas encore en vacances (a priori j'en prends dans une semaine ou dès jeudi...) et demain je bosse  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pareil ! :rateau:
> 
> Sauf que moi je suis pas encore en vacances (a priori j'en prends dans une semaine ou dès jeudi...) et demain je bosse :rateau:


 
tu as l'air de bien le prendre  moi moins 

 keupin violet


----------



## Franswa (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah non moi j'aime pas


 d'accord


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Faut croire que la chaleur ne fait pas de bien a tout le monde.
Vivement l'époque glaciale!


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'air de bien le prendre


C'est à dire que je suis à un point où ça n'a plus guère d'importance  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon, vue que personne n'as mis son sonothone, je m'en vais voir "Striptease"


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vue que personne n'as mis son sonothone, je m'en vais voir "Striptease"


 
bonne soirée


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens je suis complètement décalée, j'ai déjeuné à 16h , on a mangé des fraises à 19 h et là ... ben je commence à avoir faim mais pas de dîner en vue :rateau:



Te poses pas de question, tes parents ont décidée de faire la gréve, de profiter de la vie!!


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben moi je vais diner...


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je vais diner...




Bon dîner alors. 
Puis bonne nuit.


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Te poses pas de question, tes parents ont décidée de faire la gréve, de profiter de la vie!!


c'est pas mes parents, je suis chez ma meilleure amie ... mes parents ne font jamais ca  

'napp spyro 
bonne nuit duracel


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

mici  
Et puis bonne nuit


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

les amiches!

tout roule bien cette nuit?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

j en ai marre des ordi's a part cassé les couilles en ce moment je voit pas se que sa fait !


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut toi , je me sens terriblement mélancolique je ne sais pas ce que j'ai , je n'aime pas du tout cela ...


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi , je me sens terriblement mélancolique je ne sais pas ce que j'ai , je n'aime pas du tout cela ...


si ta fait la même soiré que moi s'est normal!

petit café avec une meuf que tu kiffe et tu sait que non mais elle reste totalement "joueusse" et sa sa fait craqué :rose:


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si ta fait la même soiré que moi s'est normal!
> 
> petit café avec une meuf que tu kiffe et tu sait que non mais elle reste totalement "joueusse" et sa sa fait craqué :rose:





Au moins , tu as la personne.... oui elle joue mais ce qui veut pas dire que tu ne vas finir avec elle , il faut jouer avec elle , rentre dans son jeu et provoque la


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au moins , tu as la personne.... oui elle joue mais ce qui veut pas dire que tu ne vas finir avec elle , il faut jouer avec elle , rentre dans son jeu et provoque la


dejas fait et puis on eux une petite discution..................... 

je sait a quoi m'en tenir s'est non! mais je garde espoir qui s'est ?


mais bon sa fait quand même chier: elle est aussi barge que moi et ne boit pas "d'alcool" et ne prend pas de drogue.  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dejas fait et puis on eux une petite discution.....................
> 
> je sait a quoi m'en tenir s'est non! mais je garde espoir qui s'est ?
> 
> ...





Tu la revoit quand ? Pourquoi vous sortiirez pas ensemble , je comprends pas la


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu la revoit quand ? Pourquoi vous sortiirez pas ensemble , je comprends pas la



heu le truc en fait s'est que on a pas trop le même age (je m'en bat les c......e) elle a 17 at moi 24.

et je sait pas quand je peut la revoir elle se casse en vacance et moi je suis en tournée avant et je repart juste apres ses vacance   

sa fait depuis le début de l'été que s'est comme ça!

mais bon on vas laissé le temps faire  son travaille et on verra bien.


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir




Bonsoir a toi 




Je suis au bord des larmes que m'arrive t'il ?  :hein:


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


salut a toi cor (donier)
                   (de casse)
                   (au pied)
                   ( tissonne)
et j en passe et des meilleur.


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu le truc en fait s'est que on a pas trop le même age (je m'en bat les c......e) elle a 17 at moi 24.
> 
> et je sait pas quand je peut la revoir elle se casse en vacance et moi je suis en tournée avant et je repart juste apres ses vacance
> 
> ...





Tu as prévenu ses parents ?    Ouais , tu as raison laisse le temps te guider mais n'ai pas trop de regret la vie est trop courte pour se prendre la tête


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as prévenu ses parents ?   *ha ha ha*  Ouais , tu as raison laisse le temps te guider mais n'ai pas trop de regret la vie est trop courte pour se prendre la tête




je laisse la vie faire sont taf mais bon la sa fait 6 ou 7 ans de celibat donc je vais finir par le forcé un poils le cour de ma vie ou ça vas mal finir!


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je laisse la vie faire sont taf mais bon la sa fait 6 ou 7 ans de celibat donc je vais finir par le forcé un poils le cour de ma vie ou ça vas mal finir!




6 ou 7 ans de célibat ?


----------



## macxe (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir





Salut alors ce powerbook heureux ? :mouais:


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> 6 ou 7 ans de célibat ?


j ai quelle que conviction dans ma vie 
don celle de ne pas me tapé n'importe quelle meuf sous le seul pretexte qu'elle est "bonne".
et aussi de ne pas sortie avec n'importe quelle meuf. (sans pretexte) 

s'est drôle mais d'un seul coup sa limite plus!


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

i come back je passe en 10.4.2.


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai quelle que conviction dans ma vie
> don celle de ne pas me tapé n'importe quelle meuf sous le seul pretexte qu'elle est "bonne".
> et aussi de ne pas sortie avec n'importe quelle meuf. (sans pretexte)
> 
> s'est drôle mais d'un seul coup sa limite plus!






Attends rassure moi , tu rencontres quand même des filles même si ca fait 6 ans que tu es célibat ?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Attends rassure moi , tu rencontres quand même des filles même si ca fait 6 ans que tu es célibat ?


oui mais aucune histoire de cul ou quoi que se soit célibataire ferme.


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais aucune histoire de cul ou quoi que se soit célibataire ferme.





Pour les histoire de c... , tu avais des possibilités au moins ?


----------



## macxe (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut alors ce powerbook heureux ? :mouais:



c'est peu de le dire... vous allez bien tous?


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> c'est peu de le dire... vous allez bien tous?





Oui moi ca va , je cherche un job d'ete pour me payer ce précieux peut etre mac do ?


----------



## macxe (18 Juillet 2005)

l'été est bien entamée... tu es étudiante?


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> l'été est bien entamée... tu es étudiante?





Jai un avatar féminin mais je suis un mec  :rateau: . Oui , je suis étudiant mais j"ai un job a partir de mi septembre mais qui dure que 4 jours ..


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour les histoire de c... , tu avais des possibilités au moins ?


oui et sa a surpris deux potes qui était dans leur piole ils nous on entendu discuté et quand elle a laché la frase fatidique du:"et on fait quoi là?"
et que j ai répondu :"rien"

s'est un style de vie bien particulier : je passe mon temps dans des concert ou s'est la debauche d'alcool ou de truc louche et bossé la dedant s'est ou tu devin comme les gens ou tu te controle. 
j ai pris le cas num 2 j'en suis heureux sauf quand tu sait que tu kiff une meuf et que rien ne pouras se passé.


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> l'été est bien entamée... tu es étudiante?


ta connais des gregg fille toi? 




			
				Vbultin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



oui et alors


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui et sa a surpris deux potes qui était dans leur piole ils nous on entendu discuté et quand elle a laché la frase fatidique du:"et on fait quoi là?"
> et que j ai répondu :"rien"
> 
> s'est un style de vie bien particulier : je passe mon temps dans des concert ou s'est la debauche d'alcool ou de truc louche et bossé la dedant s'est ou tu devin comme les gens ou tu te controle.
> j ai pris le cas num 2 j'en suis heureux sauf quand tu sait que tu kiff une meuf et que rien ne pouras se passé.




Tu es pas malade ?  :hein: . Plus sérieusement , as tu déjà essaye de profiter de la vie a 100 % au lieu de te controler ?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pas malade ?  :hein: . Plus sérieusement , as tu déjà essaye de profiter de la vie a 100 % au lieu de te controler ?



oui sa ma valut une O.D. et depuis je la contrôle avant de partir en vrille


----------



## macxe (18 Juillet 2005)

ouais 4 jours c'est pas beaucoup. tu rebosses pas en septembre?


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui sa ma valut une O.D. et depuis je la contrôle avant de partir en vrille




une O.D ( désolé c l'heure ... ) ? Je parles de profiter aussi des plaisirs de la chair ..


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> ouais 4 jours c'est pas beaucoup. tu rebosses pas en septembre?




Non mais vu ce que je gagne en 4 jours c limite le smic enfin a 400 ¤ près  . Je vais essayer de trouver du taff pour cet été , trouverai je ?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> une O.D ( désolé c l'heure ... ) ? Je parles de profiter aussi des plaisirs de la chair ..


Over Dose !

la chair s'est comme le reste des plaisir en plus je ne pourrais jamais prendre mon pied comme avant!
je suis un fan de tout ce qui peut faire plané mais j'ai pas le droit d'en prendre ou je fini a l'hosto.
et ci je me prend un gros coup dans la geule je retombe dedant le plus simple est encore de resté seul.
pas de meuf pas de probleme pas de probleme pas de rechute.   

je sait s'est facil mais bon j ai tenus 6 ans comme ça


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Over Dose !
> 
> la chair s'est comme le reste des plaisir en plus je ne pourrais jamais prendre mon pied comme avant!
> je suis un fan de tout ce qui peut faire plané mais j'ai pas le droit d'en prendre ou je fini a l'hosto.
> ...




Ah ouais quand même mais l'overdose s'écrit d'une seule traite pour autant tu ne pourrai pas faire cela a demi mesure ? Je peux comprendre que tu as envie de ressentir des sentiments pour la personne mais quand même 6 ans ...  :hein:


----------



## macxe (18 Juillet 2005)

bonne chance à toi

et bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais quand même mais l'overdose s'écrit d'une seule traite pour autant tu ne pourrai pas faire cela a demi mesure ? Je peux comprendre que tu as envie de ressentir des sentiments pour la personne mais quand même 6 ans ...  :hein:




on si fait!


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on si fait!





ta solitude sentimentale ou même afffective te ronge pas quelque fois ?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> bonne chance à toi
> 
> et bonne nuit à tous !




bonne nuit a toi et fait de beaux rêve!



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



oui monsieur



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



pas fait gaffe mais deux foi de suite j'en suis désolé


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> bonne chance à toi
> 
> et bonne nuit à tous !





Merci , bonne nuit a toi


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ta solitude sentimentale ou même afffective te ronge pas quelque fois ?




ha si mais bon on trouve toujours des raison de se dire que s'est mieux comme ça!

la s'est le premier coup dur (je compte pas la fille qui ma allumé comme s'est pas permit avant s'est pas sa faute elle ne savait pas comment j'était.)


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha si mais bon on trouve toujours des raison de se dire que s'est mieux comme ça!
> 
> la s'est le premier coup dur (je compte pas la fille qui ma allumé comme s'est pas permit avant s'est pas sa faute elle ne savait pas comment j'était.)




Et c quand qu'on t'ordonne prête parce que la   , je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour te dire cela et ne pas aller de 'l'avant !


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et c quand qu'on t'ordonne prête parce que la   , je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour te dire cela et ne pas aller de 'l'avant !


je suis pas asser saint d'esprit pour être prêtre !

et pour aller de l'avant en fait je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai un poil perdu la main (sans mauvais jeux de mots)


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas asser saint d'esprit pour être prêtre !
> 
> et pour aller de l'avant en fait je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai un poil perdu la main (sans mauvais jeux de mots)





Tu as perdu la main et tu as un poil dans la main assurement !  :hein:


Et sur ce , je pars dodoter bonne nuit a toi toys et a toutes et tous


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as perdu la main et tu as un poil dans la main assurement !  :hein:


pour sur je suis un vrai fénéant et qui a peur de ses sentiment donc je suis mal barré comme ça ! 

il est facile de faire le con mais des qu'il faut dire les chose qu'on a sur le coeur s'es un poil moins facile!

un jour viendras ou je trouverais chaussure a mon pied ! comme tout le monde sur cette terre!
l'espoire fait vivre alors gardon le 

il ne ma jamais quitté d'ailleur


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

la bonne nuit a toi 

fait de beaux rêve


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

la bonne nuit a toi 

fait de beaux rêve



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


 *encore*


> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


 *et de deux*


> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


 *trois*


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

sorry for the double poste.


mais sa fait un quatre a la suite ça!


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

bon y a plus personne ici !

pas grave je vais en profité pour faire un poil de ménage dans ce tradada car tout le monde se barre et laisse les cendar a trainé les canette .......


poubelle et hop demain matin s'est cline.


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

s'est super crade quand même ! vas y avoir besoin d'un gros coup  serpillere la dessus


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

bon si y a du monde qui passe vous prenez des patins je vien a penne de finir le sol alors que sa fasse au moins une heure SVP.

moi je vais me fumer une clope a la belle étoile.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

passe le balai dans l'air toys .. ta fumée salit le ciel .. de la nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

je reviens.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

.. bientot les ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

.. amis .... ce sera ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

mardi ou mercredi...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mardi ou mercredi...



 C'est toujours un plaisir de te voir passer par ici, Joel!... 

Ces vacances se passent bien?... 
Ta connexion haut débit ne te manque pas trop?...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mardi ou mercredi...


 reviens vite homme au chapeau


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

s'est bon pour moi ce soir !

au lit les amiches .


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon si y a du monde qui passe vous prenez des patins je vien a penne de finir le sol alors que sa fasse au moins une heure SVP.
> 
> moi je vais me fumer une clope a la belle étoile.


 je suis du matin (pour le ménage)la nuit mon asspirateur n'a pas faim   :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> reviens vite homme au chapeau



 Quelle bonne surprise que de te revoir ici, Juju!... 
 Et je vois que les hommes de goût ont apprécié les apparitions de *l'homme au chapeau*!... 

(Et désolé pour la faute de frappe dans le post vers lequel pointe le lien ; lorsque je m'en suis rendu compte, il était déjà trop tard pour éditer  .)


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne surprise que de te revoir ici, Juju!...
> Et je vois que les hommes de goût ont apprécié les apparitions de *l'homme au chapeau*!...
> 
> (Et désolé pour la faute de frappe dans le post vers lequel pointe le lien ; lorsque je m'en suis rendu compte, il était déjà trop tard pour éditer  .)



salut human homme de la nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours un plaisir de te voir passer par ici, Joel!...
> 
> Ces vacances se passent bien?...
> Ta connexion haut débit ne te manque pas trop?...


beaucoup de travaux et d'achats .. pour le moment cela va ...

ah le bas débit je sens que je vais déborder le forfait  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut human homme de la nuit



"Homme de la nuit", cela me convient plutôt bien, je crois. 
Je dois faire partie des posteurs les plus noctambules, en effet.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> reviens vite homme au chapeau




une ombre de chapeau a roulé ,ce soir ,sur le tapis des users de la nuit .... 

....un souffle revient ... au creux de ces chemins...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

merci juju et human .. douce nuit à vous ....


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de travaux et d'achats .. pour le moment cela va ...
> 
> ah le bas débit je sens que je vais déborder le forfait  :rateau:



 Ou alors tu vas te faire violence, et respecter ton forfait. :modo:
 Et dans ce cas, à ton retour, tu ne pourras plus quitter ton écran et tu battras tes records de temps quotidien de connexion!... :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


bonne nuit corentin    BONNE NUIT À TOUS LES FILS ET FILLES ET FILS THREAD     DE MAC G  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci juju et human .. douce nuit à vous ....



 Douce nuit à toi aussi, angelot floodeur!...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une ombre de chapeau a roulé ,ce soir ,sur le tapis des users de la nuit ....
> 
> ....un souffle revient ... au creux de ces chemins...



 Coïncidence amusante : à 3h18, au moment où je rendais justement hommage à l'homme au chapeau, il faisait précisément passer son ombre sur le fil de la nuit...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une ombre de chapeau a roulé ,ce soir ,sur le tapis des users de la nuit ....
> 
> ....un souffle revient ... au creux de ces chemins...



Dans son tapis de l'ennui,dans le silence et l'ombre la nuit, notre ami Joel apporte la lumière flamboyante  à nos écrans


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> "Homme de la nuit", cela me convient plutôt bien, je crois.
> Je dois faire partie des posteurs les plus noctambules, en effet.



tu es toujours là ... human de la nuit et de bonne compagnie...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu es toujours là ... human de la nuit et de bonne compagnie...



 Bonne fin de nuit à tous...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

bon reveil a tous les reveurs...


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Ceux qui vont en teuf pour écouter de la techno ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui vont en teuf pour écouter de la techno ?


Déjà bourré ?


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Nan je picole tres peu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan je picole tres peu


*tu dois *
te rattraper sur autre chose alors...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous */stop/* 2 semaines avant vacances */stop/* crève de chaud */stop/* pas de clim dans bureau */stop/* mettre d'un coté de l'entreprise tous ceux qui brassent de l'air */stop/* et de l'autre tous ceux qui me le pompe */stop/* probleme clim résolu */stop/* bonne fin de journée */stop/*
*                                                    Signé Hobbes...(alias Lucky Luke)*


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Bijour tout le monde


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les gens. 
Comment va en ce lundi orageux ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

*bon lundi !!!!!!!!!      ​*

et bonne semaine  :love: 

j'ai fait le stock de nescafé et glace tiramisu (une delice dans le café  :love: )

il y a des preneurs ?


----------



## Patamach (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut les Champions


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, à tous.

un  en passant, car 
Pffff tout mon temps est monopolisé par ouverture-facile :sick:

@ plus


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait le stock de nescafé
> il y a des preneurs ?


Arrrgggh:sick:.
Mais çà t'arrives de faire du vrai café ? 
Vais m'en boire un tien...

Pff, on vient de se taper de la grêle, méchant. 
Mon jardin est foutu. Toutes les tomates vont pourrir dans les jours qui viennent, mes haricots sont morts, le basilic haché menu, les poivrons vont suivre le chemin des tomates, etc... il n'y a que le pied de courgette et l'artichaut qui vont s'en sortir.
Même la vigne va y passer à mon avis.  Mon bon chasselas... 
Pfff... Je hais la grêle !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, à tous.
> 
> un  en passant, car
> Pffff tout mon temps est monopolisé par ouverture-facile :sick:
> ...



 Reviens quand tu veux, X_Man!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Arrrgggh:sick:.
> Mais çà t'arrives de faire du vrai café ?
> Vais m'en boire un tien...
> 
> Pff, on vient de se taper de la grêle, méchant.




ben , c'est pas reussi !!!!     

j'ai fait un vrai café samedi (pas le choix  ) et.....
la cafetiere est partie a la poubelle  :rose: morte, cassé   :mouais:   


desolé pour ton potager


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , c'est pas reussi !!!!
> j'ai fait un vrai café samedi (pas le choix  ) et.....
> la cafetiere est partie a la poubelle  :rose: morte, cassé   :mouais:



Mais t'as fais quoi avec ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, à tous.
> 
> un  en passant, car
> Pffff tout mon temps est monopolisé par ouverture-facile :sick:
> ...



 Je vais avoir l'air bête, mais...  Quelle est donc cette histoire d'ouverture facile?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as fais quoi avec ?




*Elle a mis le café *
à la place de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as fais quoi avec ?





j'ai rien fait, elle etait cassé donc je l'ai jeté


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vais avoir l'air bête, mais...  Quelle est donc cette histoire d'ouverture facile?...


Voir le fil "Enigmes farfelues". bon courage.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Voir le fil &quot;Enigmes farfelues&quot;. bon courage.



 Merci beaucoup. 
 J'ai mis le site "ouverture facile"; dans mes favoris, et j'irai voir ça de plus près dans pas longtemps.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien fait, elle etait cassé donc je l'ai jeté


Cassée ? Toute seule ? 
Tu nous prend pour des billes ? 
On comprend que tu te sois finalement accoquinée avec Bioman. Les autres étaient trop fragiles, tu cassais tes jouets.  :love:


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeuses et floodeurs


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> J'ai mis le site "ouverture facile"; dans mes favoris, et j'irai voir ça de plus près dans pas longtemps.



Tu as raison de prendre du temps avant, parce qu'après ....t'en a plus


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de prendre du temps avant, parce qu'après ....t'en a plus



J'ai laissé tomber au troisième. ça me soule, je suis trop con pour ces machins-là, je ne comprends rien.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

X_Man , notre canard mutant préféré!... 
























































​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cassée ? Toute seule ?
> Tu nous prend pour des billes ?





et zut , je ne trouve pas une image pour la montrer 

bref, elle marchait mais la base etait toute felée....
.bien evidemment personne l'a cassé  :mouais: 

n'ayant pas envie de me retrouver frisée un de ces 4(l'eau pouvant tomber dans le systeme electrique)
j'ai donc fait un café et puis je l'ai jetée


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai laissé tomber au troisième. ça me soule, je suis trop con pour ces machins-là, je ne comprends rien.



Je suis arrivé au niveau 21 hier-nuit....j'ai dû aussi laissé tomber...fatigué ! :sleep:

Mais, il fera jour cette nuit


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> X_Man , notre canard mutant préféré!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....

 j'peux toujours pas de bouler....


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis arrivé au niveau 21 hier-nuit....j'ai dû aussi laissé tomber...fatigué ! :sleep:
> 
> Mais, il fera jour cette nuit



Bon ben c'est clair, t'es un surhomme. 
Et bravo pour tes 1000 posts.


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle a mis le café *
> à la place de l'eau



Non, [pas en gras] 
Le Nescafé


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> j'peux toujours pas de bouler....



 Je vois bien que l'intention y est, en tout cas. :love:
 Alors merci pour l'intention!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> X_Man , notre canard mutant préféré!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Et après tout ce ramassis d'horreurs*
que plus personne ne vienne me dire que mon ananas épileptique fait mal aux yeux...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et après tout ce ramassis d'horreurs*
> que plus personne ne vienne me dire que mon ananas épileptique fait mal aux yeux...



 Le raffinement de l'esthétique n'était pas ma priorité, sur ce coup-là, lepurfilsdelasagesse!...


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

Bizarre... Ils prévoient 23°c sur paris aujourd'hui et il fait 27°C chez moi... vive la météo ! :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre... Ils prévoient 23°c sur paris aujourd'hui et il fait 27°C chez moi... vive la météo ! :mouais:





23°c c toujours a l'ombre ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et après tout ce ramassis d'horreurs*
> que plus personne ne vienne me dire que mon ananas épileptique fait mal aux yeux...




Mouais, d'accord avec toi....pitin®, on en prend plein les yeux pour pas un rond......  
pis 1000.....c'est meme pas une etoile jaune.....


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Dire que je suis censé bosser...   
Y'en a d'autres comme moi qui bullent en douce au boulot ?


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Grave !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas tres serieux les gars...:sleep:.....:sleep:....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

*Sooooooooooooooffffffiiiiiiipiiiiiinnnnnggggg*  

youhou....t'es par là...?


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

ah si, je suis sérieux, je fous rien


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi, je glande de manière très sérieuse. Je fronce occasionnellement les sourcils pour que les collègues me croient en train de bosser dur...  
Quelle arnaque !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ah si, je suis sérieux, je fous rien



.......


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Quelle idée aussi de s'abonner par mail au bar des floodeurs :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Quelle idée aussi de s'abonner par mail au bar des floodeurs :rateau:



kékidit....?...?
faudrait etre fou.....quoi qu'il y en a......je me souviens d'une discussion sur une edition de message avec G4 et Macmarco nous avez resorti mon vrai message avant edition....
donc....
...


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

je disais donc....*Sooooooooooofiping............?*
non, pas là...bon, tant pis....


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Ben, faut cr'oire que ça doit faire plaisir a certains de rentrer chez eux et de s'apercevoir qu'ils ont recu 798 messages en leur absence


----------



## Taho! (18 Juillet 2005)

Allez hop ! le train pour Paris, j'y suis ce soir avec un programme chargé et jeudi la bouffe !!

quelles vacances mouvementées !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut cr'oire que ça doit faire plaisir a certains de rentrer chez eux et de s'apercevoir qu'ils ont recu 798 messages en leur absence



tu te sens moins seul....jusqu'a ce que tu comprennes que ces un bot....


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut les enfants !


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

pouet ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop ! le train pour Paris, j'y suis ce soir avec un programme chargé et jeudi la bouffe !!
> 
> quelles vacances mouvementées !!



Yep, Salut Taho*!*...comment va....


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu te sens moins seul....jusqu'a ce que tu comprennes que ces un bot....



Tu veux dire qu'il a jamais recu mes messages de remerciements ?!


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet ?





Tu recuperes quand ton mac , toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il a jamais recu mes messages de remerciements ?!



.....


pitin® j'avais pas vu comment j'avais ecrit c'est...(ces)....scandale.....


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les enfants !


 Merci pour le lien des cocktails  mais j'ai pas le tigre


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien des cocktails  mais j'ai pas le tigre





De rien mais tu le recuperes quand ton mac ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu recuperes quand ton mac , toi ?



'lut tous les deux....

c'est vrai, tu as des nouvelles...?


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tous les deux....
> 
> c'est vrai, tu as des nouvelles...?





Salut a toi le stook


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> kékidit....?...?
> faudrait etre fou.....quoi qu'il y en a......je me souviens d'une discussion sur une edition de message avec G4 et Macmarco nous avez resorti mon vrai message avant edition....
> donc....
> ...




Je suis abonné au bar des floodeurs, mais sans notification par e-mail. 



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut cr'oire que ça doit faire plaisir a certains de rentrer chez eux et de s'apercevoir qu'ils ont recu 798 messages en leur absence



 Un truc qui ne risque pas de m'arriver, ça. Moi, je suis raisonnable ; je n'ai que 300 abonnements, sur MacGénération. 300 pile, aujourd'hui. Et je crois que le bar des floodeurs est le seul thread pour lequel je n'ai pas demandé de notification par e-mail.
Et pour les autres, beaucoup sont des sujets qui ne reçoivent plus beaucoup de réponses, voire plus du tout. Certains sont même fermés. 
 Donc, je ne spamme pas tant que ça ma propre boite aux lettres finalement!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

tiens, ça c'est une question pour Teo, mais des fois que...
y en a un qui sait comment faire pour (en HTML) avoir un lien non souligné....
des que je fais un lien (et ce depuis toujours), avec du texte, tout est souligné....
j'aimerai bien pouvoir jouer sur les couleurs sans passer par du flash....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis abonné au bar des floodeurs, mais sans notification par e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui, mais dans mon cas, quand je me connecte, j'ouvre mon tableau de bord en meme temps qu'Entourage....alors la notification par Email.....  
tout depend comme on a l'hbitude de faire....

tiens, j'ai depasse les 610 discu....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai depasse les 610 discu....



pitin®.....611.....mais si on prend en compte que j'ai presque 6000 messages....ça fait pas loin de 10/discu....hébé....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bon, je vais aller prendre l'air quelques minutes....a toute.... :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tous les deux....
> 
> c'est vrai, tu as des nouvelles...?


 Nan, j'ai pas eu de nouvelle mais je devrais le récupérer dans pas longtemps...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça c'est une question pour Teo, mais des fois que...
> y en a un qui sait comment faire pour (en HTML) avoir un lien non souligné....
> des que je fais un lien (et ce depuis toujours), avec du texte, tout est souligné....
> j'aimerai bien pouvoir jouer sur les couleurs sans passer par du flash....



Si tu utilises ces balises : <a href="page.html">Page</a> , tu obtiens du texte cliquable souligné?...

Sinon, tu peux toujours aller faire un tour sur *All HTML*.


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Comme je m'ennuie quelque chose de très grand, je vais vous raconter ma matinée (oui, je sais que ça vous intéresse !   )

Aujourd'hui je suis allé aux impôts pour les payer. J'ai tiré des sous parce que je les paie en liquide.
Mais j'ai perdu ma feuille qui dit combien je leur dois, alors je prends la précédente pour qu'ils aient les infos nécessaires pour me retrouver dans leur machine.
Je me pointe peu après l'ouverture, j'attends un peu et j'explique au type que je leur dois des sous, mais j'ignore combien.
Le gars regarde dans sa machine : je ne leur dois rien. Il n'y a pas de tiers à payer ces jours-ci.
J'ai cru qu'ils m'avaient envoyé cette satané feuille, et ma copine aussi.
Elle s'est même foutu de moi parce que je l'aurais jetée à la poubelle en rangeant le bureau...
Bref, je rentre chez moi pour pas garder les sous sur moi, et j'arrive donc au boulot avec une heure de retard.
Le patron n'est pas là, la secrétaire non plus : ils ne le sauront pas et je me barrerai à l'heure normale.
C'est pas minable ça ?  
Quelle aventure !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Comme je m'ennuie quelque chose de très grand, je vais vous raconter ma matinée (oui, je sais que ça vous intéresse !   )
> 
> Aujourd'hui je suis allé aux impôts pour les payer. J'ai tiré des sous parce que je les paie en liquide.
> Mais j'ai perdu ma feuille qui dit combien je leur dois, alors je prends la précédente pour qu'ils aient les infos nécessaires pour me retrouver dans leur machine.
> ...



 Dans un sens, si. Mais tu n'y es pour rien, toi. 
 Ce sont "les autres" qui ont commis des erreurs. Tu en as tiré quelques désagréments, mais aussi quelques avantages. 
 Et je trouve que dans l'ensemble, tu t'en tires plutôt bien!... 


			
				TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle aventure !


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Comme je m'ennuie quelque chose de très grand, je vais vous raconter ma matinée (oui, je sais que ça vous intéresse !   )
> 
> Aujourd'hui je suis allé aux impôts pour les payer. J'ai tiré des sous parce que je les paie en liquide.
> Mais j'ai perdu ma feuille qui dit combien je leur dois, alors je prends la précédente pour qu'ils aient les infos nécessaires pour me retrouver dans leur machine.
> ...


 Bravo


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Et ton mac Franswa ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ton mac Franswa ?


 j'ai répondu sur la page 46 

Mais je le répète, je devrais le récupérer cette semaine...


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai répondu sur la page 46
> 
> Mais je le répète, je devrais le récupérer cette semaine...




Pire qu'une nana celui la  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pire qu'une nana celui la  :rateau:


 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Laisse-lui le temps de développer  Le personnage n'est pas au point encore


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pire qu'une nana celui la  :rateau:


.....


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça c'est une question pour Teo, mais des fois que...
> y en a un qui sait comment faire pour (en HTML) avoir un lien non souligné....
> des que je fais un lien (et ce depuis toujours), avec du texte, tout est souligné....
> j'aimerai bien pouvoir jouer sur les couleurs sans passer par du flash....


Du flash !!!  :affraid:

Les CSS c'est pas pour les chiens (et les forums techniques non plus)


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Comme je m'ennuie quelque chose de très grand, je vais vous raconter ma matinée (oui, je sais que ça vous intéresse !   )
> 
> Aujourd'hui je suis allé aux impôts pour les payer. J'ai tiré des sous parce que je les paie en liquide.
> Mais j'ai perdu ma feuille qui dit combien je leur dois, alors je prends la précédente pour qu'ils aient les infos nécessaires pour me retrouver dans leur machine.
> ...




   pouquoi??? ce genre de situation ne m'arrive jamais, quand je vais les voir, je ne retourne jamais les mains peine.(J'achète ce genre d'aventure)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les CSS c'est pas pour les chiens (et les forums techniques non plus)






CSS ?????   cours sous sedatif ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de tiers à payer ces jours-ci.





parfait !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: mon cadeau d'annif sera donc plus grand


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pouquoi??? ce genre de situation ne m'arrive jamais, quand je vais les voir, je ne retourne jamais les mains peine.(J'achète ce genre d'aventure)



C'est sûr, mais bon, le temps passé pour quedal, les allers-retours, la crainte de devoir gueuler pour pas avoir les 10% de pénalité pour cause de pont de leur part vendredi.
Sinon c'est l'hallucination pour ma copine et moi, au sens propre.
J'étais persuadé de l'avoir reçu il y a peu, cette feuille.
Tout est bien qui finit bien.  
Je crois qu'on va fêter ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> CSS ?????   cours sous sedatif ?



Cascading Style Sheet  Feuille de style en cascade


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

what qui se passe ici?


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

[WIKI][/WIKI] 





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> CSS ?????   cours sous sedatif ?


J'ai envie de me pendre  :rateau:
  


_Note: des fois que... un long discours vaut mieux qu'un petit dessin  _


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> [WIKI][/WIKI] J'ai envie de me pendre  :rateau:


j ai envie d'en prendre!


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-lui le temps de développer  Le personnage n'est pas au point encore


 Ouais, je vois ça


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vois ça


coucou a nantes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Du flash !!!  :affraid:
> 
> Les CSS c'est pas pour les chiens (et les forums techniques non plus)




tiens, c'est vrai, du CSS....pas bèté.........
...concernant, les forums techniques, je suis d'accord...mais comment flooder dans un fil de flood autrement qu'en posant des questions techniques....

merci Human aussi...


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est vrai, du CSS....pas bèté.........
> ...concernant, les forums techniques, je suis d'accord...mais comment flooder dans un fil de flood autrement qu'en posant des questions techniques....
> 
> merci Human aussi...




stook 1 point

l'autre zéro


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou a nantes !


 Je retourne à Nantes que au mois de septembre


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment flooder dans un fil de flood autrement qu'en posant des questions techniques...


Je dirais bien quelque chose mais je n'ose pas contredire un expert en la matière


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

qui flood ici?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais bien quelque chose mais je n'ose pas contredire un expert en la matière



......

salut Toys....


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui flood ici?



Présent !
Aujourd'hui je floode sans retenue. Je ne fais que ça toute la journée. Je glande au boulot, j'en peux plus...   je veux rentrer chez moi...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Pas moi, j'arrete pas de démarrer depuis ce matin a cause de cette maudite souris


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> je veux rentrer chez moi...



pour flooder.....?


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> salut Toys....




salut a toi le révolutionnaire


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2005)

Les gens
Ca faisait un p'tit moment que j'etais pas passé par ici...
Y'a du changement! 
Sinon, j'ai passé u npur Week end, 4 jours de bonheur...
Et encore 15 jours avant les grandes vacances


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour flooder.....?



Peut-être un peu, mais pas que ça.
En tout cas je le ferais dans de meilleures conditions.  

le_magi61 : t'as bien du bol d'être bientôt en vacances. Quedal pour moi cette année. Profites-en bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut a toi le révolutionnaire



*Hasta siempre el Floud...  *


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

je me fais chier au boulot
y'a rien à faire ...

bonne journée !


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Plouf


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Badaboum


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je me fais chier au boulot
> y'a rien à faire ...
> 
> bonne journée !



Bonne journée à toi aussi, camarade de misère.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

là j'en ai marre ......

cela  a deja commencé hier soir et cette satané  peur me lache pas !! :mouais: 


hier soir j'atais en train de m'endormir quand j'ai entendu un bruit 
(comme un bol qui se casse sur le carrelage) venant de la cuisine

tout de suite , yeux grand ouvert je fixe la porte de la chambre
pendant que je fais l'"inventaire" de porte/fenetres que j'ai fermés avant d'aller me coucher

j'y tenant plus j'ai reveillé bioman , pas tres content il se leve et moi derriere je verifie tout l'appart ....
enfin je m'endort meme si je suis pas rassurée


depuis mon reveil je n'arrete pas d'entendre de bruits bizar et je passe mon temp
a verifier la porte d'entré , là je viens de fermer toutes les fenetres sauf celle où je suis , 
les courants d'air ne feront plus bouger les portes ou autres 


voila, c'etait mon minute de "obsession bruitage "


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'en ai marre ......
> 
> cela  a deja commencé hier soir et cette satané  peur me lache pas !! :mouais:
> 
> ...



Mets des boules Quiès, tu iras mieux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'en ai marre ......
> 
> cela  a deja commencé hier soir et cette satané  peur me lache pas !! :mouais:
> 
> ...



les champignons que tu a mis dans ta soupe hier, ils avaient pas un teton....?


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Tiens il grèle...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les champignons que tu a mis dans ta soupe hier, ils avaient pas un teton....?





pas de soupe hier soir !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de soupe hier soir !!



pas de boogie woogie non plus ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Excellent.....me voila enfin avec Omniweb en version Francaise....


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il grèle...



Ben justement , il y a l'amok qui t'attend dans le fil : il pleut 
 

AHHHH salut stook .... qu'est ce qu'onf ???


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement , il y a l'amok qui t'attend dans le fil : il pleut


Héhé je viens de le découvrir !

Mais moi j'adopte l'adage "aussi propre que vous désirez le trouver en entrant", moi  
Alors quand je veux parler du temps, je le fais là où c'est déjà prévu pour    

N'empêche qu'il grêlait vraiment et que ça m'a vachement surpris   D'ailleurs c'est marrant, ça a plut fort pendant quelques minutes et là paf ça vient de s'arrêter pratiquement d'un seul coup, comme si quelqu'un avait fermé le robinet ! Et puis j'aime bien la pluie, mais j'allais quand même pas poster ça dans "les petits bonheurs"


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Héhé je viens de le découvrir !
> 
> Mais moi j'adopte l'adage "aussi propre que vous désirez le trouver en entrant", moi
> Alors quand je veux parler du temps, je le fais là où c'est déjà prévu pour



c'etait juste pour te faire prendre l'air 2mn


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement , il y a l'amok qui t'attend dans le fil : il pleut
> 
> 
> AHHHH salut stook .... qu'est ce qu'onf ???



super, t'as iChat...?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier soir j'atais en train de m'endormir quand j'ai entendu un bruit ...
> voila, c'etait mon minute de "obsession bruitage "


Zut c'est pas Robertav, c'est Jeanne d'Arc ! 
1) La peur n'évite pas le danger ?
2) La peur fait voir et entendre des choses ... 
3) Bioman dort la nuit ?


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Excellent.....me voila enfin avec Omniweb en version Francaise....


A chacun ses petits plaisirs 

Le soleil pointe à nouveau son nez, 
le barbecue ne sera point annulé.   _(jolie la rime )_


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

moi suis sur la Chat....

bon,je suis content, mon serveur free refonctionne....me voia avec 2 serveurs....super...;je commencais a manquer de place sur le premier.....
tiens, petit clin d'oeil a Bateman...j'ai pensé a toi....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas de boogie woogie non plus ?  :rateau:





ce quoi encore ce truc ?  :rose: 




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Zut c'est pas Robertav, c'est Jeanne d'Arc !
> 1) La peur n'évite pas le danger ?
> 2) La peur fait voir et entendre des choses ...
> 3) Bioman dort la nuit ?




1) je sais pas 
2) surement    
3) il devrait dormir le jours?      



 :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce quoi encore ce truc ?  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce qui ne doit pas être fait juste avant de faire la prière le soir  Dixit Mitchell


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui ne doit pas être fait juste avant de faire la prière le soir  Dixit Mitchell







merciiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: 




la recompense sera pour plus tard


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Dis donc Sofiping, je lis (ailleurs) que tu viens à Lille pile au moment où j'y serai pas ?   
Alors moi je dis c'est pas juste, je vais finir parano si ça continue comme ça


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Sofiping, je lis (ailleurs) que tu viens à Lille pile au moment où j'y serai pas ?
> Alors moi je dis c'est pas juste, je vais finir parano si ça continue comme ça



De là à dire que c'est fait exprès ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Sofiping, je lis (ailleurs) que tu viens à Lille pile au moment où j'y serai pas ?
> Alors moi je dis c'est pas juste, je vais finir parano si ça continue comme ça



mouais, dejà qu'à Avignon, elle est passé en coup de vent.........


dis Spyro, j'avais pas vu ta signature.....mon anneau, c'est un bandeau de pub animé pour toi...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire que c'est fait exprès ...



Encore un renseignement de tes moutons furtifs :mouais:


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

la Bergère a dit:
			
		

> Nous faisons des pelotes et nous le faisons bien.


 
:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire que c'est fait exprès ...


Ah ! T'es d'accord avec moi hein ? Je le savais !
Toutes les mêmes !!    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3) il devrait dormir le jours?


Non mais en tant que Bioman, et couché près de Robertav, il aurait pu avoir des activités plus ludiques...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un renseignement de tes moutons furtifs :mouais:



Ils sont partout !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis Spyro, j'avais pas vu ta signature.....mon anneau, c'est un bandeau de pub animé pour toi...?


:mouais:
C'est quoi que tu comprends pas dans "bandeau" ?    

Non je mettais ça en réaction à ceux qui mettent des bandeaux genre 450*70 animés issus du "comité de lutte contre le langage sms et les fautes volontaires". Des gros bandeaux qui prennent de la place et s'agitent inutilement, aussi désagréables que des pubs pour mes yeux. D'autant que personnellement je n'écris pas comme ça dans les SMS et que les gens écrivaient comme ça sur internet et dans les logiciels de messagerie avant la démocratisation des SMS alors déjà rien que le nom ça me gonfle.


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Sofiping, je lis (ailleurs) que tu viens à Lille pile au moment où j'y serai pas ?
> Alors moi je dis c'est pas juste, je vais finir parano si ça continue comme ça



ah ben c'est balot !!!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! T'es d'accord avec moi hein ? Je le savais !
> Toutes les mêmes !!    :rateau:



Mon pauvre petit dragon ...   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est balot !!!



Elle en rajoute en plus ... bouuuuh bouuuuh !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> C'est quoi que tu comprends pas dans "bandeau" ?
> 
> Non je mettais ça en réaction à ceux qui mettent des bandeaux genre 450*70 animés issus du "comité de lutte contre le langage sms et les fautes volontaires". Des gros bandeaux qui prennent de la place et s'agitent inutilement, aussi désagréables que des pubs pour mes yeux. D'autant que personnellement je n'écris pas comme ça dans les SMS et que les gens écrivaient comme ça sur internet et dans les logiciels de messagerie avant la démocratisation des SMS alors déjà rien que le nom ça me gonfle.




ok, on est d'accord, mais je me disais aussi, que peut etre que le mouvement de mon anneau derangeait....
mais bon, c'est ok.....et je partage ton avis d'ailleurs...


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre petit dragon ...   :rateau:


Comme tu dis


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, on est d'accord, mais je me disais aussi, que peut etre que le mouvement de mon anneau derangeait....


Au contraire, c'est hypnotisant, avec un peu de chance ça contribue à calmer les esprits quand ils s'échauffent trop 

_A moins qu'au contraire son pouvoir maléfique ne corrompe les coeurs des posteurs...  :affraid:_


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, c'est hypnotisant, avec un peu de chance ça contribue à calmer les esprits quand ils s'échauffent trop
> 
> _A moins qu'au contraire son pouvoir maléfique ne corrompe les coeurs des posteurs...  :affraid:_






bon, passez une bonne soirée.....j'y vais....salut....


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à tousss, 

je fil à la poste payer les buches du moi passer... :hein:


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle en rajoute en plus ... bouuuuh bouuuuh !




Mille excuses a Spyro ... je fesais plein de trucs en même temps et .... non , on est pas toutes les mêmes et ...... bien sur que ça m'aurais fait plaisir de le renconter a Lille   
 :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu me cites sofi ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Sans doute parce que tu causes bien.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute parce que tu causes bien.



Faut pas propager des mensonges comme ça !


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas propager des mensonges comme ça !



Quels mensonges ? Je suis sûr que d'autres sont d'accord avec moi. T'es une sorte de référence ici. Notre bergère à nous. Qu'est-ce que tu veux, il fait beau quand tu es là.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Quels mensonges ? Je suis sûr que d'autres sont d'accord avec moi. T'es une sorte de référence ici. Notre bergère à nous. Qu'est-ce que tu veux, il fait beau quand tu es là.



Tu veux vraiment que je te touche toi jeudi !


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, il fait beau quand tu es là.


D'ailleurs la preuve: il a arrêté de pleuvoir ici.


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs la preuve: il a arrêté de pleuvoir ici.



Ah, tu vois ? tu vois ? C'est pas un délire de nioube. 




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment que je te touche toi jeudi !


Des promesses, des promesse !!!


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu vois ? tu vois ? C'est pas un délire de nioube.


Qualifier ce que j'écris de "pas un délire" serait particulièrement osé et périlleux.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qualifier ce que j'écris de "pas un délire" serait particulièrement osé et périlleux.



Faut savoir prendre des risques dans la vie !   

Et puis je suis le roi du double lutz piqué renversé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

Tiens on a un nouveau Thread? Les habitués sont là? :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a un nouveau Thread? Les habitués sont là? :mouais:



Pour l'instant il n y a pas de bizarroide


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant il n y a pas de bizarroide



C'est quoi la définition de bizarroïde !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a un nouveau Thread? Les habitués sont là? :mouais:



Moi oui !


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la définition de bizarroïde !


 Un subnormal


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un subnormal



Et c'est quoi ?


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi ?



C'est en dessous de normal


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ça depend pour qui


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

hep les floodeurs!   
alors, bonne journée?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a un nouveau Thread? Les habitués sont là? :mouais:




presente ...... plus ou moins


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est en dessous de normal





> Bon, ça depend pour qui




Oui parce que y a personne en dessous de moi !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presente ...... plus ou moins



Oui mais plus que moins ou moins que plus ?


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que y a personne en dessous de moi !



Voilà une bergère modeste


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais plus que moins ou moins que plus ?




c'est l'eté .....par moment      

donc ....par moment c'est moins !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presente ...... plus ou moins




C'est à dire?
  :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un revenant


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'eté .....par moment
> 
> donc ....par moment c'est moins !!



D'accord !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep les floodeurs!
> alors, bonne journée?




Plus ou moins
Y'a rien à faire au boulot
Tous les gens sont partis en vacances
Alors je suis tôt du boulot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire?
> :mouais:




je profite de beux jours de soleil et de l'absences des marmots !!!


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Plus ou moins
> Y'a rien à faire au boulot



TU -  EST -  SÛRE ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> TU -  EST -  SÛRE ???




RIEN DE RIEN DE RIEN
ON étais trois à se faire chier comme des rats morts !!!!!!
Jamais vu ça !!!!!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> RIEN DE RIEN DE RIEN
> ON étais trois à se faire chier comme des rats morts !!!!!!
> Jamais vu ça !!!!!!!!!



perso, j'ai rien fait non plus


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai rien fait non plus



Oui mais c'est pas comme d'habitude ?


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai pas arreté, je vais finir par faire un ulcère a ce rythme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai rien fait non plus




mais tu ne serais pas un de ces étudiants en vacances ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais tu ne serais pas un de ces étudiants en vacances ?



Lui non, moi oui ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Lui non, moi oui ...



un chômeur, un RMiste ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

bonjour  

tiens moi j'ai fait des trucs aujourd'hui  ...


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> RIEN DE RIEN DE RIEN
> ON étais trois à se faire chier comme des rats morts !!!!!!
> Jamais vu ça !!!!!!!!!



Moi ça fait depuis le début de l'année que je fout rien :love: c'est pour ça que je me suis inscrit en Droit : pour bosser histoire de ne pas m'ennuyer


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> tiens moi j'ai fait des trucs aujourd'hui  ...



Salut !  

Et quoi donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait depuis le début de l'année que je fout rien :love: c'est pour ça que je me suis inscrit en Droit : pour bosser histoire de ne pas m'ennuyer




T'inquiètes j'ai passée quatre ans en fac arts du spectacles ... je connais


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> tiens moi j'ai fait des trucs aujourd'hui  ...



quoi? quoi? 

Bah moi aussi j'ai fait des trucs : j'ai acheté un livre à la Fnac pour ma ptite amie, j'ai bu un Twist ( bière+limonade+citron) j'ai papoté avec elle et apres je l'ai mise à la gare (bon débaras!).


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Et quoi donc ?


 
coucou  

ben j'ai été chez le coiffeur et j'ai dépensé du fric et j'ai été au cinéma ... quoi ? je l'ai déja dit ? :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes j'ai passée quatre ans en fac arts du spectacles ... je connais



Autruche va!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai papoté avec elle et apres je l'ai mise à la gare (bon débaras!).




salôoooooo !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je profite de beux jours de soleil et de l'absences des marmots !!!




Profites en!
Moi je me fais une semaine de vacances chez mes parents avec ma fille...Je poste du bord de la piscine


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Fab'mossieur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Profites en!
> Moi je me fais une semaine de vacances chez mes parents avec ma fille...Je poste du bord de la piscine





tu connais l'adresse , tu m'envoies comme a noel ?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salôoooooo !!!!!



mé euh!! 

tout de façon comme avec les autres ca sera "couic"


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous floodeuses  et floodeurs   
Si certains s'ennuient en vacances, je propose quelques jours à la campagne (dans le Jura, par exemple) : j'ai besoin de bras pour quelques menus travaux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mé euh!!
> 
> tout de façon comme avec les autres ca sera "couic"





"couic" oui ou "couic" non ????


----------



## mikoo (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "couic" oui ou "couic" non ????



À ton avis!?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Je passe un WE seul cette semaine, whoopie.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je passe un WE seul cette semaine, whoopie.


Goldberg ???


----------



## Universe player (18 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs 
Ca va ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

c'est un peu tristounet par ici non ?   

je vous propose quoi ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu tristounet par ici non ?
> 
> je vous propose quoi ?



 On peut choisir ce qu'on veut ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On peut choisir ce qu'on veut ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:





glace tiramisu ou salade de nectarine orange raisin ?  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> glace tiramisu ou salade de nectarine orange raisin ?  :love:


Ben j'ai plus faim, mais je me détendrais bien avec un poker après ce bon repas...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je passe un WE seul cette semaine, whoopie.



quelle allégresse ! mais on est pas le week end   
c'est une remarque de quelqu'un qui ne bosse pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai plus faim, mais je me détendrais bien avec un poker après ce bon repas...  :love:




avec ou sans dool le lapin ?   




     :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans dool le lapin ?
> :love:


Après une discussion en privée avec Dool , ce sera plutôt ... avec :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> glace tiramisu ou salade de nectarine orange raisin ?  :love:


 les deux c'est possible ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

et ben moi je viens encore d'avoir une peur bleu     

je sort du salon et  je vois les tirois ouvert du meuble d'entrée...
je demande a bioman si c'est lui qui les a laissée ouvert, il reponds non    


en fait c'est bien lui mais avait compris les tiroirs d'un autre meuble 
et là il est enervé parce que depuis hier je le fait flipper pour rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les deux c'est possible ? :love:






ben ; j'ai fait pareil !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi je viens encore d'avoir une peur bleu
> je sort du salon et  je vois les tirois ouvert du meuble d'entrée...
> je demande a bioman si c'est lui qui les a laissée ouvert, il reponds non
> en fait c'est bien lui mais avait compris les tiroirs d'un autre meuble
> et là il est enervé parce que depuis hier je le fait flipper pour rien


Roberta ? 
T'as besoin de vacances... laisse Bioman se reposer seul. 
Le Jura c'est très paisible tu sais...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans dool le lapin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parle pas de lapin, ça me rappelle l'Indianna...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Parle pas de lapin, ça me rappelle l'Indianna...


Jones ? 
C'est sûr qu'il y va comme un lapin Harrison Ford.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Roberta ?
> T'as besoin de vacances... laisse Bioman se reposer seul.
> Le Jura c'est très paisible tu sais...  :love:




tu me fais une place dans le placard de la cave ?   

et geraldine est d'accord ?   


quoi que tu sais , je suis bien là* !!!    







* tapotage de goldman  :love:


----------



## Universe player (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Jones ?
> C'est sûr qu'il y va comme un lapin Harrison Ford.




ben , tu sais dans la jungle (c'est bien dans la jungle n'est pas jones ?)
on y rencontre de toutes les especes   

alors , un lapin bleu avec oreilles rouges , pourquoi pas !!!


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais une place dans le placard de la cave ?
> et geraldine est d'accord ?
> quoi que tu sais , je suis bien là* !!!


Je n'ai pas de placard dans  la cave, juste des casiers à bouteilles. 
Et je te réserve une place confortable, pour qui me prends-tu.   
Très confortable même...  :love: 
Géraldine ?  :rose: Ah, ben faut que je lui en parle hein...  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut les jeunes


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les jeunes



fab' avait raison, c'est presque la pleine lune


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fab' avait raison, c'est presque la pleine lune



Non, c'est juste un pet foireux...


----------



## Gregg (18 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fab' avait raison, c'est presque la pleine lune





Un problème ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est juste un pet foireux...




encore un peu de fayot ?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un peu de fayot ?


Qui fayote ?  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qui fayote ?  :love:


Pas moi, je me fais toute petite... Je vous lis et je dois dire que j'apprécie beaucoup l'ambiance  
Re- à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

dites donc c'est la bonne ambiance ce soir sur macgé   
y'en as qui s'en prennent plein la tête  :casse: 
et d'autres qui en profitent


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

bon je continue ici alors


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon je continue ici alors


  naaaaaas
Il fallait poster dans "vous êtes ici" comme bilbo justement


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon je continue ici alors



Je t'en prie ! Mi casa es tu casa


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> dites donc c'est la bonne ambiance ce soir sur macgé
> y'en as qui s'en prennent plein la tête  :casse:
> et d'autres qui en profitent



Faut juste passer entre les balles !


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> dites donc c'est la bonne ambiance ce soir sur macgé
> y'en as qui s'en prennent plein la tête  :casse:
> et d'autres qui en profitent




profite odré :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> profite odré :love:


Qui profite ?  :love:
Moi j'ai rien senti.


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> naaaaaas
> Il fallait poster dans "vous êtes ici" comme bilbo justement


 je l'ai fait, et puis on m'a dit d'aller au bar mais je crois que c'etait pas une bonne idée   
c'est gentil d'accueillir un nouveau  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

ça roule?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> profite odré :love:



profitez de quoi ? 
moi je n'ai pas le pouvoir de modo :modo:, 
je ne peux pas fermé quelques posts pour cause d'humour mal placé ou douteux ...

ah ça y est je suis énervé   

et non stargazner moi les gouttes je les bois toutes !!


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> profitez de quoi ?
> moi je n'ai pas le pouvoir de modo :modo:,
> je ne peux pas fermé quelques posts pour cause d'humour mal placé ou douteux ...
> 
> ...



faut pas, faut pas, demain sera un autre jour..


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai fait, et puis on m'a dit d'aller au bar mais je crois que c'etait pas une bonne idée


Pfffff quel nioube


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> profitez de quoi ?
> moi je n'ai pas le pouvoir de modo :modo:,
> je ne peux pas fermé quelques posts pour cause d'humour mal placé ou douteux ...
> 
> ...



Calme-toi ça va passer !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en prie ! Mi casa es tu casa




c'est quelle langue celle ci ? espagnol ?


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff quel nioube


benh ou mais moi je connais pas trop le coin aussi faut dire  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh ou mais moi je connais pas trop le coin aussi faut dire  :rateau:


Rassure moi: tu serais pas du genre à fréquenter les... forums techniques ??  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle langue celle ci ? espagnol ?



Je crois bien ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh ou mais moi je connais pas trop le coin aussi faut dire  :rateau:




tu va connaitre vite, t'inquietes  !!!    


monsieur le consul va bien ?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu va connaitre vite, t'inquietes  !!!


Oui, alors le principe ici, c'est très simple. On boule Hurri, et après s'il reste des munitions, on peut bouler les autres. :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle langue celle ci ? espagnol ?


oui c'est de l'espanol et c'est même plus que ça (voir divine comedy, the booklovers, gabriel garcia marques :love: )


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur le consul va bien ?


oui merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui merci



Ho ben m****.... un defroqué.....y aurait il un nouveau modo...?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben m****.... un defroqué.....y aurait il un nouveau modo...?



Oui il court cul-nu dans tous les sens !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

bon, bonne nuit....


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Mais heu.... 
J'ai vu que la tête de la bergère ... 
Heureusement qu'elle est là, et qu'elle pense à la règle N°1 ici, elle.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, bonne nuit....



Non mais au bout d'un moment c'est moins choquant ... faut juste laisser le temps quoi !   

Bonne nuit stook !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu....
> J'ai vu que la tête de la bergère ...
> Heureusement qu'elle est là, et qu'elle pense à la règle N°1 ici, elle.



C'est juste pour pas t'entendre piafer "z'est trop inzuste" !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Alors je vais piaffer plus souvent. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors je vais piaffer plus souvent. :love:



Et m*rde ! J'ai réveillé la bête aux piaillements remplis de demande ! 

Boulez-moi, boulez-moi, boulez-moi (X2)
C'est le chant du Hurri qui supplie
Qui joue avec nos nerfs
Et ouvre les volets de sa boule discoooo !    :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben m****.... un defroqué.....y aurait il un nouveau modo...?


pas encore, pour le savoir il te faut regarder en bas de la page de switch tu as la liste des moderateurs   
pour l'instant il y a mon ex comodo et toujours copain nicogala


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

coucou à tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

c'etait bien fréquenté en fin de lundi soir .. mais le mardi nuit est bien vide


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

yo la flood la journée est fini s'est cool et en plus j ai rien a faire demain   mis a part quelle que papier en retard


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

sa vas mon joel?





> joueur 2 ésolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'etait bien fréquenté en fin de lundi soir .. mais le mardi nuit est bien vide



Tu crois ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'etait bien fréquenté en fin de lundi soir .. mais le mardi nuit est bien vide


Buenas noches, Joel


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Ca faisait longtemps ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ?


bergere is always here :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

tes pas dans ma liste des 10 dernier boulage et je peut pas te boulé s'est quoi se bourrier!? 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love: hola!!mi tierna amiga ...

 je reviens un peu plus longtemps demain.. 

alors bergere les petits anges te manquent? ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes pas dans ma liste des 10 dernier boulage et je peut pas te boulé s'est quoi se bourrier!?



Faut bouler 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne !


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bergere is always here :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Forcement, dur, dur d'être bergère


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut bouler 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne !



zute de flute il faudrait mettre la liste des 20 alors  

mais bon 10 s'est dejas sa on vas faire avec je me refait mon petit fichier exelle alors!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: hola!!mi tierna amiga ...
> 
> je reviens un peu plus longtemps demain..
> 
> alors bergere les petits anges te manquent? ...



Je regarde toujours dans le ciel au travers des nuages et à chaque fois que je vois une étoile filante je me demande si c'en est pas un !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes pas dans ma liste des 10 dernier boulage et je peut pas te boulé s'est quoi se bourrier!?


j'ai comme toi!! mais on dit pas bourrier mais boulier  :rateau: 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut bouler 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne !



Ouais  :mouais: On est pas sortie de l'auberge


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Forcement, dur, dur d'être bergère



Non non c'est facile à vivre ... comme vie.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  :mouais: On est pas sortie de l'auberge



Je remplacerai bien auberge par bergerie, mais c'est juste mon opinion ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde toujours dans le ciel au travers des nuages et à chaque fois que je vois une étoile filante je me demande si c'en est pas un !


"à chaque fois qu'une clochette retentit , un ange gagne ses ailes d'ange gardien.."


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est facile à vivre ... comme vie.



Pffftttt .... et en plus il se vante


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme toi!! mais on dit pas bourrier mais boulier  :rateau:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



tes en 11 plus que 9 et je peut te reboulé   

de plus se jolie fichier me sert de mémo tien je doit boulé truc ou muche


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "à chaque fois qu'une clochette retentit , un ange gagne ses ailes d'ange gardien.."



quand la clochette retentit s'est la fermeture du rade et faut vite comandé ou alors on est a sec avant la fin!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je remplacerai bien auberge par bergerie, mais c'est juste mon opinion ..



Tant que ce n'est pas une procherie, ça va


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

bouler 20 pers avant de recommencer ?? rhololo dur! dur!! dur!!   



je vous boule tous moralement en attendant  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pffftttt .... et en plus il se vante



Je ne me vante pas, je constate ...  

Et de toute façon je vais pas me plaindre !  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas une procherie, ça va




ma chambre est une porcherie   s'est pour ca que j'y suis pas souvent!  

faut que je fasse des foto pour vous montré ça s'est asser grave en ce moment


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas une procherie, ça va



Mes moutons sont comme mes jupons. Propres !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons sont comme mes jupons. Propres !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons sont comme mes jupons. Propres !


tu fait des pull en laine ou pas ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Oui ?


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ma chambre est une porcherie   s'est pour ca que j'y suis pas souvent!
> 
> faut que je fasse des foto pour vous montré ça s'est asser grave en ce moment



Si tu crois que ça va me rassurer du bordel dans les chambres de mes mômes, n'hésites surtout pas!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que ça va me rassurer du bordel dans les chambres de mes mômes, n'hésites surtout pas!



oui s'est sur je peut pas aller dans mon lit!

je cherche le numérique et je vous fait ça!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons sont comme mes jupons. Propres !


Et ventées  

Bon, je ne sais pas si ça existe


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu fait des pull en laine ou pas ?



Pas que ... Faut bien les tondre de temps en temps. Et vu leur nombre si je faisais que des pulls je serai habillé pour l'hiver et tous ceux qui suivent !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ventées
> 
> Bon, je ne sais pas si ça existe



Non 

Mais on a bien compris le sens ... Enfin je crois.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui s'est sur je peut pas aller dans mon lit!
> 
> je cherche le numérique et je vous fait ça!




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: t'as trouvé ton appareil?
T'es en plein reve  si tu crois que je vais montrer ça a mes mômes.
Mais tu peux leur rendre service que si moi je voix ça, je puisse considérer que c'est normal!
Encore que :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

sa arrive le carnage


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa arrive le carnage



Aaaaaaiiiiiiieeeeeeee
On attend


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa arrive le carnage



Quelle attente insoutenable ...


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

et de une 






et de 2





et de trois


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle attente insoutenable ...



Toys dépêche toi , j'ai sommeil :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Toys dépêche toi , j'ai sommeil :sleep:



Je crois que tu es servie !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais sinon c'est vrai que c'est le bordel !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

le caméscope s'est de la merde! sa fait des photos nul! mais j ai pas retrouvé mon num il doit etre caché dans le bordel!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et de une
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi tout ces trucs???
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le caméscope s'est de la merde! sa fait des photos nul! mais j ai pas retrouvé mon num il doit etre caché dans le bordel!



Pour le retrouver va falloir envoyer les secours ... Parce que là il est perdu le pauvre !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tout ces trucs???
> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




un peut tout ce que j ai besoin pour vivre.

des cables des pied de photo et vidéo des bout de machin et de bidule.

tout sert (ou presque) mais tout auras une utilité dans les 2 mois a venir ( pour quoi je sait pas encore mais bon sa vas venir!)


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa arrive le carnage



Puuuurééééééeeee , c'est rien de le dire


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Puuuurééééééeeee , c'est rien de le dire



pour ceux  qui on des enfant sui n'aime pas le ménage montré leur ça et dite leur quil vont finir pareil  a 24 ans. sa vas les faire réfléchir!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour le retrouver va falloir envoyer les secours ... Parce que là il est perdu le pauvre !



Là , c'est pas les secours, c'est l'annexe


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Puuuurééééééeeee , c'est rien de le dire



Et là tu te dis que la chambre des enfants est pas si mal rangée que ça ...


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là tu te dis que la chambre des enfants est pas si mal rangée que ça ...


on trouve toujours pire que soit


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on trouve toujours pire que soit



D'un autre côté c'est rassurant ... ou pas.


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux  qui on des enfant sui n'aime pas le ménage montré leur ça et dite leur quil vont finir pareil  a 24 ans. sa vas les faire réfléchir!



Tu me pardonnes toys, mais c'est n'est pas du tout une bonne idée. 
    
Pas question que le leur montre une chose pareille, ça leur vient tout seul :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là tu te dis que la chambre des enfants est pas si mal rangée que ça ...



Et ben ça, c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu me pardonnes toys, mais c'est n'est pas du tout une bonne idée.
> 
> Pas question que le leur montre une chose pareille, ça leur vient tout seul :affraid:  :affraid:




si, si sa marche!



des foi mais des foi pas aussi


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça, c'est toi qui le dit



Qui veux-tu d'autre ?


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça, c'est toi qui le dit


aller des images qu'on rigole un peut


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si, si sa marche!
> 
> 
> 
> des foi mais des foi pas aussi



T'est pas ben toi, je leur montre ça, ils serait ravis
 :mouais:  :mouais: 

Sur ce , bonne nuit a vous tous    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'est pas ben toi, je leur montre ça, ils serait ravis
> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Sur ce , bonne nuit a vous tous    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit à toi ... Avec un peu de vent pour te bercer !   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'est pas ben toi, je leur montre ça, ils serait ravis
> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Sur ce , bonne nuit a vous tous    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



bonne nuit a toi.

je vais en faire de même apres ma soupe a la tomate


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a toi.
> 
> je vais en faire de même apres ma soupe a la tomate



Ah oui la fameuse !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui la fameuse !



il doit bien m'en resté une cinquantaine alors j'en profite


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il doit bien m'en resté une cinquantaine alors j'en profite



T'as bien raison !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison !



y a pas de mal a se faire du bien!

je sait pas si les soupe des machines a café font du bien mais en tout cas elle sont pas mauvaise!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de mal a se faire du bien!
> 
> je sait pas si les soupe des machines a café font du bien mais en tout cas elle sont pas mauvaise!



Je sais pas j'ai trop peu rarement tenté pour savoir ! 

Bon moi je vais me coucher ! Bonne nuit toys ainsi qu'aux autres !


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

j ai fini la soupe sa ma filé fain je vais me faire a bouffé!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas j'ai trop peu rarement tenté pour savoir !
> 
> Bon moi je vais me coucher ! Bonne nuit toys ainsi qu'aux autres !



bonne nuit a toi fait de beaux rêve.


trop bien ils file un couteaux dans le saucisson!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

encore une foi je me retrouve comme un con en pleine nuit et le bar est vide  

mais que font les gens   ha oui ils ont un travail


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

avec celui la sa ferait pas 4 a la suite


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

je fait un teste pour mon horloge


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

03h12 ?


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

sa me semble bien 03H13


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

03H14 et toujours callé s'est beaux mac


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

ha non sa a chier dans la colle mon truc mais bon on est pas a la seconde et en plus je peut pas participé a l'ouveture du tradada de la nuit car je suis pas rentré


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

aller 10 a la suite 

(je sait s'est nul mais bon je sait pas quoi faire en attandent le marchant de sable alors)


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

on dirait un élant


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

last one number 12 au lit 

bonne nuits a ceux qui vont passé et faite de beaux rêve!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

je passait juste comme ca au cas ou!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

mais enn fait non toujours pareil 


je ne peut stopé sur 13 donc voila 14


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

15 et au lit faut pas abusé non plus


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à ceux qui semblent être ici. 
 Principalement Toys, et Joel dont je sens la discrète présence... 

 Bon flood nocturne!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Quoi y'a encore du monde devant son ordi à 4h 16 ?   

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à ceux qui semblent être ici.
> Principalement Toys, et Joel dont je sens la discrète présence...
> 
> Bon flood nocturne!...


je suis la compagnon de la nuit comment va tu mon cher homme volant


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 soit le bienvenu homme au chapeau, magicien de poupée volantes


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

.....


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Quoi y'a encore du monde devant son ordi à 4h 16 ?
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous !



Ici, c'est un lieu de parenthèse de l'espace-temps... 
Toute sorte de rencontre est possible, à toute heure... :affraid: :love::modo: :mouais:  :king: 
Le cyber espace se moque des frontières...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je suis la compagnon de la nuit comment va tu mon cher homme volant



 J'ai connu des jours meilleurs, mais venir ici et y trouver des gens de bonne compagnie  est toujours un plaisir. :love:
 Puisse le flood de la nuit vous apporter à tous ce que vous en espérez...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

dedicated to human ...


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

La nuit promet d'être belle
Car voici qu'au fond du ciel
Apparaît la lune rousse.
Saisi d'une sainte frousse,
Tout le commun des mortels
Croit voir le diable à ses trousses.

Valets volages et vulgaires, ouvrez mon sarcophage
Et vous, pages pervers, courrez au cimetière.
Prévenez de ma part mes amis nécrophages
Que ce soir, nous sommes attendus dans les marécages. 

jacques higelin premier chapitre


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dedicated to human ...



 Une fleur entre deux arcs en ciel?... Quel joli sortilège est-ce là!...  

 L'intention me touche, ami angelot floodeur...


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dedicated to human ...



tu es un poete talentueux , du verbe,et de l'image jo  et c'est vrai


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> La nuit promet d'être belle
> Car voici qu'au fond du ciel
> Apparaît la lune rousse.
> Saisi d'une sainte frousse,
> ...



 Joli!... 
 Un post qui aurait bien eu sa place au bar de la nuit, à mon humble avis...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Une fleur entre deux arcs en ciel?... Quel joli sortilège est-ce là!...
> 
> L'intention me touche, ami angelot floodeur...


la beauté fragile et précieuse entre deux rayons de soleil filtrés par la pluie ...  le mauvais temps laisse apercevoir un peu de joie...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu es un poete talentueux , du verbe,et de l'image jo  et c'est vrai


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu es un poete talentueux , du verbe,et de l'image jo  et c'est vrai



Merci de rendre hommage à Joel, Juju. 
Tu es un homme de goût.


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Joli!...
> Un post qui aurait bien eu sa place au bar de la nuit, à mon humble avis...



la totale si tu as le temps de lire

a nuit promet d'être belle
Car voici qu'au fond du ciel
Apparaît la lune rousse.
Saisi d'une sainte frousse,
Tout le commun des mortels
Croit voir le diable à ses trousses.

Valets volages et vulgaires, ouvrez mon sarcophage
Et vous, pages pervers, courrez au cimetière.
Prévenez de ma part mes amis nécrophages
Que ce soir, nous sommes attendus dans les marécages.

Voici mon message :
Cauchemars, fantômes et squelettes, laissez flotter vos idées noires
Près de la mare aux oubliettes, tenue du suaire obligatoire.

Lutins, lucioles, feux-follets, elfes, faunes et farfadets
Effraient mes grands carnassiers.
Une muse un peu dodue me dit d'un air entendu : " Vous auriez pu vous raser. "
Comme je lui fais remarquer deux-trois pendus attablés
Qui sont venus sans cravate,
Elle me lance un ½il hagard et vomit sans crier gare quelques vipères écarlates.

Vampires éblouis par de lubriques vestales,
Égéries insatiables chevauchant des Walkyries,
Infernal appétit de frénésie bacchanales
Qui charment nos âmes envahies par la mélancolie,
Satyres joufflus, boucs émissaires, gargouilles émues, fières gorgones,
Laissez ma couronne aux sorcières et mes chimères à la licorne.

Soudain les arbres frissonnent
Car Lucifer en personne
Fait une courte apparition,
L'air tellement accablé
Qu'on lui donnerait volontiers
Le Bon Dieu sans confession,
S'il ne laissait, malicieux,
Courir le bout de sa queue
Devant ses yeux maléfiques
Et ne se dressait d'un bond
Dans un concert de jurons,
Disant d'un ton pathétique
Que les damnés obscènes
Cyniques et corrompus
Fassent griefs de leur peines
À ceux qu'ils ont élus,
Car devant tant de problèmes
Et de malentendus
Les dieux et les diables
En sont venus à douter d'eux-mêmes
(Dédain suprême).

Mais, déjà, le ciel blanchit.
Esprits, je vous remercie
De m'avoir si bien reçu.
Cocher, lugubre et bossu,
déposez-moi au manoir
Et lâchez ce crucifix
Décrochez-moi ces gousses d'ail
Qui déshonorent mon portail
Et me chercher sans retard,
l'ami qui soigne et guérit
la folie qui m'accompagne
Et jamais ne m'a trahi :
Champagne...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la totale si tu as le temps de lire
> 
> a nuit promet d'être belle
> Car voici qu'au fond du ciel
> ...



J'aime bien les textes d'Higelin, et sa musique aussi. :love:
Merci, Juju.


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

Je suis fan de joel, il est éloquent avec peu de mots et, des signes, c?est un volubile virtuel


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan de joel, il est éloquent avec peu de mots et, des signes, c?est un volubile virtuel



Lire ceci va lui faire plaisir!... :love: :love:


----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

le marchand de sable arrive tadivement, mais il arrive ,bonne nuit a tous.


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan de joel, il est éloquent avec peu de mots et, des signes, c'est un volubile virtuel








merci .... je m'envole pour la nuit ... prenez soin de vous ... à ce soir...  





(volubile virtuel : enrouler l'éphémère avec un peu d'éternel...)


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

en tout cas, ami Naas, content de te compter parmis nous.....bonne nuit....

bon, j'ai dormi un peu moins de 3 heures...je crois que c'est pas raisonnable, je vais retourner au lit...
bonne nuit...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



 Bonne nuit à toi, vénérable sage anciennement en mode radiateur!...


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2005)

je ne suis pas venerable sage loin de là je ne epux choisir mon titre


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas venerable sage loin de là je ne epux choisir mon titre



Les administrateurs ont décidé pour toi?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas venerable sage loin de là je ne epux choisir mon titre



 Tu voulais dire que tu es bien entre 10000 et 19000 posts, mais que tu n'as pas le droit à un titre personnalisé parce que tu n'a s pas acheté un pack MacGé? 
 Et que tu ne te considères pas comme un "vénérable sage" autrement que par ton titre d'utilisateur? 
 C'est bien ça?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

En tous cas, sois le bienvenu parmi les floodeurs!...


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire que tu es bien entre 10000 et 19000 posts, mais que tu n'as pas le droit à un titre personnalisé parce que tu n'a s pas acheté un pack MacGé?
> Et que tu ne te considères pas comme un "vénérable sage" autrement que par ton titre d'utilisateur?
> C'est bien ça?


oui c'est la règle 
non je ne suis pas un venerable sage, sot est celui qui se croit sage, d'ici a dire que sage est celui qui se croit sot


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Vivement que j'atteigne les 10000 posts*
"vénérable sage"... ça m'ira comme un gant


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

un gant, par ce temps, est source de mycoses


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vivement que j'atteigne les 10000 posts*
> "vénérable sage"... ça m'ira comme un gant


avec un pack macgé tu peux l'avoir facilement


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un gant, par ce temps, est source de mycoses




*Tu veux qu'on fasse*
une analyse bactérienne de ta moustache ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour. 
Les ricains répondent pas... Je suis coincé avec mon bug dans WebSphere, et je suis dans la m.... 
Pfff... 
Stargazer ? Je peux investir dans une bergerie ? :rose:   Je crois que je vais changer de métier et aller élever des moutons, moi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

4 petits messages (il paraît que c'est du flood   ) pour saluer un copain virtuel et je me suis fait bouler rouge :mouais: :casse:

Champagne !!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Ben tout dépend ou tu as floddé ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout dépend ou tu as floddé ?


Oui, car seul ici autorisé tu es.


----------



## Gregg (19 Juillet 2005)

9h25 et je suis déjà prêt . Qu'est ce qui se passe ?  .


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> 4 petits messages (il paraît que c'est du flood   ) pour saluer un copain virtuel et je me suis fait bouler rouge :mouais: :casse:
> 
> Champagne !!!



 Comme en plus, tu ne la paies plus, ta bouteille de champagne, tu aurais tort de te priver!...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

et ben dis donc !!!!!!!    

entre les photos  bordel de toys, le champagne de Monster
il faut dire que vous me reveillez d'un drole de façon ce matin      



  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> 9h25 et je suis déjà prêt . Qu'est ce qui se passe ?  .


*Parfait*
maintenant tu peux sortir


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben dis donc !!!!!!!
> 
> entre les photos bordel de toys, le champagne de Monster
> il faut dire que vous me reveillez d'un drole de façon ce matin
> ...


 
c'est ici qu'on se dit bonjour maintenant que le thread adéquat est fermé? 

salut les poulettes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*tu sais Robertav ?*
un croissant trempé dans une bière, c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout dépend ou tu as floddé ?



Dans "les user's de la nuit". Mais, bon, 4 messages... J'ai perdu un bon point et une image   . Enfin, il vaut mieux en rire, la preuve : je paie le champagne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le champagne de Monster



 robertav

Il faut soigner le mal par le mal


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Dans "les user's de la nuit". Mais, bon, 4 messages... J'ai perdu un bon point et une image   . Enfin, il vaut mieux en rire, la preuve : je paie le champagne


Ils avaient averti il me semble là-bas nan ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Dans "les user's de la nuit". Mais, bon, 4 messages... J'ai perdu un bon point et une image   . Enfin, il vaut mieux en rire, la preuve : je paie le champagne



 Oui, il vaut mieux en rire, en effet. 
 Et quant au champagne, toi, tu ne le paies plus!...


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parfait*
> maintenant tu peux sortir


 

*comment va  *

l'ananas clignotant?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu sais Robertav ?*
> un croissant trempé dans une bière, c'est pas mal aussi



Et moi dans du Ricard à 6h du mat' avec des copains (après une nuit blanche, hein !).

he ben... :sick:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire que vous me reveillez d'un drole de façon ce matin


A 9h30... Y en a qui bossent depuis un moment déjà...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'on se dit bonjour maintenant que le thread adéquat est fermé?
> 
> salut les poulettes





nonnnnnn !!!!!!!     

roberto en  ouvert un'autre , va voir !!    



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A 9h30... Y en a qui bossent depuis un moment déjà...




c'est pas parce que je poste a 9h30 que cela veut dire que je vient de me lever    

non mais !!!!!!!!     




bonn journée  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ils avaient averti il me semble là-bas nan ?



 Oui, effectivement. 
Ceci dit, je n'avais pas constaté que le thread avait été rendu impraticable du fait du flood du bien nommé Poormonster, qui n'a pas dû avoir trop de chance. :casse:

Ceci dit, en faisant un peu plus attention, Poormonster, tu vas pouvoir faire l'expérience de quelques boulages bien verts dans différents threads, à mon avis. 
Et il ne te faudra pas longtemps pour compenser ton boulage rouge.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *comment va  *
> l'ananas clignotant?




*Je crois que je vais poser un copyright*
sur la première phrase en bold


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi, le rouge, je trouve que ça égaie


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le rouge, je trouve que ça égaie



après ça dépend du millésime...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*ça égaie quoi ?*
le blanc de ta chemise ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le rouge, je trouve que ça égaie



 Peut-être, mais dans ce cas, n'abusons tout de même pas des bonnes choses!...


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois que je vais poser un copyright*
> sur la première phrase en bold


 
je pense effectivement que tu devrais
*cela paierait l'electricité pour l'ananas  *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais dans ce cas, n'abusons tout de même pas des bonnes choses!...




*et*
pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

decidement l'orage qui a traversé l'europe hier et cette nuit rends pas mal de monde electrique     

depuis 7h , en bas de chez moi, j'ai deja eu droit a 4 long moments de clakson
(surement une livraison qui bloque la circulation , 
mais bon, sa ira pas plus vite avec le claksonage :mouais: )

et 2 disputes entre adultes ,  pour quel motif je ne sais pas et je m'en tape  :rateau: 
mais s'il veuillent bien se deplacer de 100m cela m'arrangerait !!   

enfin, mon coifffeur (mal luné visiblement)  m'envoie balader ,
 niet de rdv pour ce matin   pffffff , en general le mardi matin il y a personne ,
je crois bien qu'il a pas envie de voir ma tete


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *et*
> pourquoi pas ?



 Je préfère les boulages verts aux rouges, personnellement, mais chacun ses goûts...


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

C'était ton premier boulage rouge ? 

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, au fait.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les boulages verts aux rouges, personnellement, mais chacun ses goûts...




*Attention*
je parlais de vin, pas de coups de boule...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> C'était ton premier boulage rouge ?
> 
> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, au fait.



 Aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas moi qui me suis fait bouler rouge.  C'est l'infortuné PoorMonster. :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous! 
 @+!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le rouge, je trouve que ça égaie



Ça change un peu, le vert devenait monotone  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> C'était ton premier boulage rouge ?



c'est pour ça que j'offre le champagne


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> 4 petits messages (il paraît que c'est du flood   ) pour saluer un copain virtuel et je me suis fait bouler rouge :mouais: :casse:


Ca flood les boules...


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ca flood les boules...



Toujours le mot pour rire.
T'as raison, faut remonter le moral des troupes floodeuses.  
En tout cas, chapeau pour ton premier boulage rouge aussi tardif.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Petit dej sur la terrasse, confiture maison... Ca va...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, on ne voit plus jamais ElektroSeb; qu'est-ce qu'il devient ?


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2005)

Adieu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu



C'est trop nul.   
Merci encore pour tous tes messages informatifs qui m'ont beaucoup servis lors de mon switch.  

Je suis triste.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

plaît-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu




pfffffffff ....... tu vas nous quitter pour ton consul qui n'invite meme pas les gosses ?    

reviens par là on a tant des choses a se dire !!!  



 :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


Tu t'es fait remonté les bretelles pour un certain post ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Y'a une legende qui circule sur le net au sujet d'un éventuel départ de Naas...
Y'a un pot ou quelquechose ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une legende qui circule sur le net au sujet d'un éventuel départ de Naas...
> Y'a un pot ou quelquechose ?




le pot est chez le consul mais les enfants ne sont pas les bienvenu


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

mais quel bouffe-grains j'y crois pas !


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*vous croyez*
qu'il est mort Naas ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


    a ben pinèz !


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu



c'est finit c'est combo ?     :mouais: (et re-combo)


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, tout le monde a bien manger. 
Moi ce fut faux-filet accompagné d'une jardinière maison. Miam. :love:
Le café étant bu, mon bug sur Websphere cerné et contourné, Hong-Kong dépanné, rrrhhhaa qu'elle va être belle cette journée. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est finit c'est combo ?     :mouais: (et re-combo)


"C'est fini ces combos ?" pas mal mackie un mot de juste sur quatre !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

*`sofffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiping?.....*  




salut a tous...:sleep:....


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

coucou la flood tout-y-vas bien ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


Ben Naas, y'a du monde qui s'inquiète là, tu peux pas nous laisser comme ça ! 
A quelle heure le retour ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu



bon vent l'ami....


----------



## Franswa (19 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Adieu


 A qui ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

allez, courage Sofiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......

toujours pas de nouvelles de Naas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

Yeeeeeeessssss.....au prochain message, je serai a 6000.....pitin.....ça va vite...


----------



## Franswa (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeessssss.....au prochain message, je serai a 6000.....pitin.....ça va vite...


 Pas pour tout le monde


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeessssss.....au prochain message, je serai a 6000.....pitin.....ça *flood* vite...


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

aie aie aie, vraiment trop manger :sleep: 
ce coup ci j'ai vraiment fais une orgie de bouf   :love:


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> aie aie aie, vraiment trop manger :sleep:
> ce coup ci j'ai vraiment fais une orgie de bouf   :love:



gros dégeulasse


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

*Merci a vous tous.....*​

et voila.....
deja j'etais content de voir que je rentrais au Cab en Schlapette....(sacre WebO.... )
mais alors, voila que maintenant, je poste mon 6000eme post....

que dire, je remercie avant tout ma famille et mes proches...
puis ceux et celle.....pardon, je partais en sucette...

bon, ça commence a devenir sympa....
voila, un peu moins nioube de jours en jours......


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Merci a vous tous.....*​
> 
> et voila.....
> deja j'etais content de voir que je rentrais au Cab en Schlapette....(sacre WebO.... )
> ...



je me souvien de quand il etait petit sniff.
il etait dejas voué au flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me souvien de quand il etait petit sniff.
> il etait dejas voué au flood






et oui, comme quoi....


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me souvien de quand il etait petit sniff.
> il etait dejas voué au flood


Ce n'est pas bien. 
Je le dirais au grand Schtroumph. 
Car comme le dit le grand Schtroumph...  ... paf :rateau::casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

j'en suis a combient moi deja ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a combient moi deja ?


...    :rateau:   ...
euh pardon je fais que passer...


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un peu moins nioube de jours en jours......


Le tout c'est que t'en sois convaincu


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a combient moi deja ?



floodeuse...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila, un peu moins nioube de jours en jours......





quelle chance !!!!!!!      

moi je le suis de plus en plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance !!!!!!!
> 
> moi je le suis de plus en plus






t'es la plus forte...


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance !!!!!!!
> 
> moi je le suis de plus en plus



Pareil... enfin on se plaît à me le rappeler  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance !!!!!!!
> moi je le suis de plus en plus


On appelle çà de la psychologie à l'envers. 
Les femmes sont très douées pour çà, quand elles ont envie qu'on leur dise des choses gentilles.


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On appelle çà de la psychologie à l'envers.
> Les femmes sont très douées pour çà, quand elles ont envie qu'on leur dise des choses gentilles.


je dit la même... àh la psychologie féminine, de nombreux psy s'y sont cassé les dents et y on laissé leur carrière


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je dit la même... àh la psychologie féminine, de nombreux psy s'y sont cassé les dents et y on laissé leur carrière




du moment que on y laisse pas sa coulotte sur le divan ....


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On appelle çà de la psychologie à l'envers.
> Les femmes sont très douées pour çà, quand elles ont envie qu'on leur dise des choses gentilles.


Tu veux dire qu'elle voudrait qu'on lui dise qu'elle n'est pas nioube ??  
Qui irait faire une chose pareille ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

*j'ai une question tres tres tres tecnique* :rose: 


de phanter j'ai fait une maj en tiger......
est que j'ai encore phanter et classic moi ou j'ai plus rien de tout cela ? 


merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai une question tres tres tres tecnique*



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

j'ai cru que tu allais nous demander s'il était mieux de ranger sa culotte dans son sac ou dans une poche, plutôt que de la laisser traîner sur le divan...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'elle voudrait qu'on lui dise qu'elle n'est pas nioube ??
> Qui irait faire une chose pareille ??




surtout pas !!!!!!!!!!      

tu ne te rends pas compte le temp fous que sa me prends pour repondre aux nombreux mp   ..... 
en plus que je suis nulle , archi nulle en informatique !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

A vue de nez je dirais que
1- Tiger a remplacé Panther. 
2- Tu as encore Classic si tu as une partition Os9 quelque part, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris "Classic", donc attendre confirmation.


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai une question tres tres tres tecnique*


Eh ben tu sors   

_PS: Pour savoir si t'as classic, facile: lance le    :rateau: _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> j'ai cru que tu allais nous demander s'il était mieux de ranger sa culotte dans son sac ou dans une poche, plutôt que de la laisser traîner sur le divan...




je ne laisse jamais rien trainer moi mossieur !!!!!!     


d'ailleur , pourquoi depenser de l'argent pour des choses aussi futiles  ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur , pourquoi depenser de l'argent pour des choses aussi futiles  ?



tu as bien raison: les culottes à la poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben tu sors
> 
> _PS: Pour savoir si t'as classic, facile: lance le    :rateau: _




celle là je vais la mettre en photo et l'affficher sur mon mur a mes cotés           


on lance comment classic ?  :rose: 
avant il se lancait tout seul mais maintenant , plus aucun logiciel  le lance


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du moment que on y laisse pas sa coulotte sur le divan ....


La culotte (pas coulotte, chacun son tour...  ) ?
Faut déjà en avoir une .  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez je dirais que
> 1- Tiger a remplacé Panther.
> 2- Tu as encore Classic si tu as une partition Os9 quelque part, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris "Classic", donc attendre confirmation.




on est là pour rire non ?   

alors on va rigoler   

je crois que classic est une emulation de os9 mais si c'est pas cela pas tapper , okki  ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La culotte (pas coulotte, chacun son tour...  ) ?
> Faut déjà en avoir une .  :love:




tien !!!!!!!! voila 1 qui comprends a 1/4 de tour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celle là je vais la mettre en photo et l'affficher sur mon mur a mes cotés
> 
> 
> on lance comment classic ?  :rose:
> avant il se lancait tout seul mais maintenant , plus aucun logiciel  le lance



Ben, premièrement tu regardes sur ton disque dur si tu as un dossier système os9 ; si oui, tu vas dans les préférences système, y'a un rayon classic et tu le démarres depuis là... Tu peux même l'afficher dans la barre des menus pour la prochaîne fois...   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a combient moi deja ?




*t'inquiète pas Robertav*
ta moyenne de posts/jour reste encore supérieure à la sienne.

Mais attention, le bougre est vorace, son objectif est de dépasser Global


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben, premièrement tu regardes sur ton disque dur si tu as un dossier système os9 ; si oui, tu vas dans les préférences système, y'a un rayon classic et tu le démarres depuis là... Tu peux même l'afficher dans la barre des menus pour la prochaîne fois...   :love:





*Vous savez*
peut être qu'il y a des forums dédiés pour parler technique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous savez*
> peut être qu'il y a des forums dédiés pour parler technique...



Rhoahr... Si on peut plus secourir une gente dame dans le besoin... La chevalerie s'en va à vaux l'eau


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous savez*
> peut être qu'il y a des forums dédiés pour parler technique...



Je crois

*que tu as raison *


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhoahr... Si on peut plus secourir une gente dame dans le besoin... La chevalerie s'en va à vaux l'eau



c'est un coincé de l'aréole... fais pas gaffe


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est un coincé de l'aréole... fais pas gaffe




*Si on a plus le droit*
d'aimer les ananas...


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous savez*
> peut être qu'il y a des forums dédiés pour parler technique...


Mais celui-ci c'est un sujet dédié pour parler Robertav


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si on a plus le droit*
> d'aimer les ananas...



Les bananas........split?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous savez*
> peut être qu'il y a des forums dédiés pour parler technique...




j'ai deja meme trop posté dans le tecnique pour aujourd'hui !!!    

si on ne me fait pas  rotir comme jeanne d'arc c'est un vrai miracle      





merciiiiii pato, je vais voir    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiii pato, je vais voir    :love:



Hé, hé... Vous voyez ; hé bien, moi la Dame, elle m'aime bien...     :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé... Vous voyez ; hé bien, moi la Dame, elle m'aime bien...     :love:




Tsss, l'autre quel frimeur d'abord.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tsss, l'autre quel frimeur d'abord.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

grace a pato  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: je viens de voir que j'ai toujour os9   

et je me demande ce que je pourais* bien faire avec     






* en attendant je suis morte de rire , franchement pourquoi j'ai voulu le savoir si de toute façon je m'en suis jamais servie


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>



Et provocateur..........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et provocateur..........



... Comme t'as pas idée :style:  :style:  :style:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

là j'essaie de reprendre mon serieux
(pas evident mais ça fait du bien rigoler un peu comme cela  :love: )

personne veux aller voir mon post sur iphoto 4 ?  

parce que là j'ai vraiment besoin de savoir......   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grace a pato  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: je viens de voir que j'ai toujour os9
> 
> et je me demande ce que je pourais* bien faire avec
> 
> ...



Pfffffff.... C'est bien les meufs, ça....     :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme t'as pas idée :style:  :style:  :style:  :love:




Maintenant un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

opssssssssss      

j'ai oublié 2 choses  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

1 - mon café dans le micro onde atrtends depuis 30 minutes , suis bonne pour recommencer    :hein:   

2- merciiiiii dragounnet de ton soutien  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et rappeler que ici moi je peux poster tecnique !!


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> personne veux aller voir mon post sur iphoto 4 ?



c'est fait.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

OS9, du café au micro-onde, au secours !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est quoi tous ces termes barbares là, iPhoto, OS ... ?    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

tiens, j'ai 3333 points dicso. C'est joli ça 3333. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait.




pffffffff      

tu crois que je vais encore quemader un dd a l'homme ?     

et puis pourquoi ? le miens sur le g4 est pas bien ?   

deja que j'arrive pas a me faire offrir la isight


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai 3333 points dicso. C'est joli ça 3333. :love: :love: :love:



... Perso, je vise les 6666  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi tous ces termes barbares là, iPhoto, OS ... ?    :rateau:




ce sont des joli truc fait express pour moi qui ne comprends rien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Perso, je vise les 6666  :style:




sa va pas non !!!!!!!      

regarde 







bientot je serai une bonne et nouvelle niubie


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est çà de vouloir la célébrité ! :love:
Un jour... on retombe de son piédestal ! 
Avec mes 1910 points, j'ai encore le temps, et pour l'instant, moi je fréquente l'olympe, çà me va, je suis pas pressé d'être équipé en chlapettes.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce sont des joli truc fait express pour moi qui ne comprends rien



Je comprends mieux ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va pas non !!!!!!!
> 
> regarde
> 
> ...



Je me répète peut être, mais c'est mon proverbe Corse préféré : 

"U mondu hé fattu a scalla... A chi colla e a chi falla..." :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2005)

À qui colle et à qui la fait ? Qui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> À qui colle et à qui la fait ? Qui ?



Robertav comprendra... Le Corse n'est pas si éloigné de l'Italien que ça...  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ai plus envie de bosser 
J'ai envie de plage, de bronzette et de bieres 

Bon, j'y retourne , ma journée est bientot fini


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Robertav comprendra... Le Corse n'est pas si éloigné de l'Italien que ça...  :love:




nan , la je seche sur falla  :rose:


edit j'ai trouvé grace a ce dictionnaire 
http://www.lexilogos.com/corse_langue_dictionnaires.htm


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

fa la couisine ce soir roberta  


:rose:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , la je seche sur falla  :rose:


Ca dériverait pas de l'anglais et voudrait dire tomber ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , la je seche sur falla  :rose:



Falà = descendre... Ah, ben oui ; y'a quand même des différences 

J'avais fait une faute... :rose:


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du moment que on y laisse pas sa coulotte sur le divan ....



j'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir été psy pour ce genre d'accident de travail :rose:


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon les ptits loups 

Je pars sur londres pour quelques jours, alors je tenais à vous 
souhaiter une bonne fin de semaine


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon Week-end, chap.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Perso, je vise les 6666  :style:


Note qu'à 6000 ton compte est remis à zéro, ça sera assez difficile donc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fa la couisine ce soir roberta
> 
> 
> :rose:




nan ce soir tatav , robinet , robertav , roby , bichounet bref
appellez moi comme vous voulez mais ce soir donc cette personne fait 

*GREVE !!!!!!!​*


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note qu'à 6000 ton compte est remis à zéro, ça sera assez difficile donc



bon alors c'est quoi le nouveau jeux ? des que tu aproche de 5999
y faut qu' on boule rouge pour boulé vert ?!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon les ptits loups
> 
> Je pars sur londres pour quelques jours, alors je tenais à vous
> souhaiter une bonne fin de semaine





fais attention a toi   ... tres bon sejour a londres    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note qu'à 6000 ton compte est remis à zéro, ça sera assez difficile donc



ca va j'ai l'temps


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> appellez moi comme vous voulez mais ce soir donc cette personne fait
> *GREVE !!!!!!!​*


Qué si tou veu... Cé soir, jé prépare ouné plat des pasta avec ouné pesto maison. (J'ai mon Basilic qui doit être mangé après avoir pris la grêle, sinon il va pourrir  ).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (J'ai mon Basilic qui doit être mangé après avoir pris la grêle, sinon il va pourrir  ).



mamancherie le mets au congelo en provision pour  l'hiver


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff
> 
> tu crois que je vais encore quemader un dd a l'homme ?
> 
> ...



Je te donne mon avis rien de plus.  

Sinon, pour te faire offrir des trucs, faut savoir être persuasive.


----------



## MrStone (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mamancherie le mets au congelo en provision pour  l'hiver




Quoi ??? Et on ne fait même pas de pesto avec ??? 

Appelez-moi le directeur !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour te faire offrir des trucs, faut savoir être persuasive.




ben .... cet a dire..... bioman ne ramasse pas l'argent sur un arbre  
il essaie mais ça pousse pas


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff
> 
> tu crois que je vais encore quemader un dd a l'homme ?
> 
> ...



moi si tu es gentille, j'en ai une d'iSight qui me sert plus...  

vu que mon p... de mac de rghGOOMmhohgjjuf ne marche plus !!!!!!!!  

pardon je m'emporte ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi si tu es gentille, j'en ai une d'iSight qui me sert plus...
> vu que mon p... de mac de rghGOOMmhohgjjuf ne marche plus !!!!!!!!
> pardon je m'emporte ! :rose:







merci :rose: mais ....

mets lui 2 jambes valides , il remarchera   

et puis, tu vas pas rester sur un pc non ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens de la fourriere...  
100¤ au Trésor Public...  (Je suis certain qu'il va s'acheter un shuffle 512Mo ! )
Merci le Tour de France !  :hein: 
 (Et tout ça pour laisser ma place à une caravane avec une enorme vache qui rit® dessus ! Wéééééé !  )


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci :rose: mais ....
> 
> mets lui 2 jambes valides , il remarchera
> 
> et puis, tu vas pas rester sur un pc non ?


je sais pas, je suis tellement dégouté par l'attitude de Apple, que je me pose vraiment la question !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, je suis tellement dégouté par l'attitude de Apple, que je me pose vraiment la question !! :rose:




et moi je me pose cette question

"quand  on claxonne sa avance  plus vite" ???????     

j'en ai ral bol des cretins motorisés qui claxonnent depuis 5 minutes sous mes fenentres !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'aime bien :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

énorme ! j'ai jouer a un jeu avec mon FAI il y a deux mois, et ce soir je rentre, j'ai gagné un week-end thallaso :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

et la c'est le fin du fin  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


une musique hera tecno ,  volume a fond avec un son minable !!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

pourquoi tout le monde se met à clignoter comme ça ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tout le monde se met à clignoter comme ça ?


 Pour qu'on puisse plus rien voir :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'on puisse plus rien voir :rateau:


ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir

Vous allez bien ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Vous allez bien ?


non et toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Vous allez bien ?




Oui et toi ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'on puisse plus rien voir :rateau:


C'est pour te rendre malaaaaddddeeeee :sick: :sick: 
Roberta tu clignotes pas, tu vibres !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non et toi ?



bof .. et toi pourquoi ça va pas ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bof .. et toi pourquoi ça va pas ?


je déconne, ça va


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non et toi ?


Tant mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bienvenur toi, je t'ai vu dans "présentez vous"
mais y'a vraiement trop de choses à lire ici ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux !


toi j'te merde  naméo 


[private joke]on fait avec ce qu'on a [private joke]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je déconne, ça va




tu t'en sors avec tous ces calins à faire ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu t'en sors avec tous ces calins à faire ?


j'en ai évincé deux ... je sais pas qui choisir ... j'ai le temps ... 3 mois avant de reprendre les cours ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai évincé deux ... je sais pas qui choisir ... j'ai le temps ... 3 mois avant de reprendre les cours ...



profites en !!!!

1 mois avant les congés payés pour ma part ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> profites en !!!!


rien pour en profter


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rien pour en profter


Niark niark. :  
Calimero's vengeance...   
Je t'inviterais plus à mes poker !    (ranapeter ? m'en serais douté !  )
Bon, est-ce qu'on a le droit de changer un vote après coup au fait ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Niark niark. :
> Calimero's vengeance...
> Je t'inviterais plus à mes poker !    (ranapeter ? m'en serais douté !  )
> Bon, est-ce qu'on a le droit de changer un vote après coup au fait ?


je sais pas jouer au poker désolée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rien pour en profter



Pour le coup, on a besoin de rien pour profiter des vacances
juste de savoir qu'on à rien à faire   
qu'on aura pas de travaux à rendre
que rien n'a vraiment d'importance

ahhh c'étais le bon vieux temps

maintenant, je subis les reproches que le patron inflige aux autres (je ne suis pas seule heureusement) au lieu de penser à ce qu'il fait : fais ce que je te dis mais ne fais pas ce que je fais  :sleep: , c'est fatiguant ... besoin de vacances moi ....


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup, on a besoin de rien pour profiter des vacances
> juste de savoir qu'on à rien à faire
> qu'on aura pas de travaux à rendre
> que rien n'a vraiment d'importance
> ...


j'aime pas ne rien avoir à faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ne rien avoir à faire ...



j'aimerais bien ne pas aimer ne rien avoir à faire, 
si tu veux on échange ???  
mais c'est pas un cadeau  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ne rien avoir à faire ...


T'as pas fini de te plaindre ?    :hein:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

scuzez mais ... je vous merde tous ... ouala


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> scuzez mais ... je vous merde tous ... ouala



ça tombes bien tu t'enmerdais
c'est comme un éternuement

A tes souhaits


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça tombes bien tu t'enmerdais
> c'est comme un éternuement
> 
> A tes souhaits


non un éternuement ça passe quand c'est fait

merci


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> scuzez mais ... je vous merde tous ... ouala


Roh allez fais nous un sourire  :love:


----------



## bouilla (19 Juillet 2005)

rha non arrete j'vois plus rien !!  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh allez fais nous un sourire  :love:


      :rateau:    :love: 


pas envie ...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est sympa bouillave comme pseudo...

Comme nase, trés sympa aussi...

Y en a qui ont du gout !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> scuzez mais ... je vous merde tous ... ouala




que t'arrives petit papillon ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bouilla (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa bouillave comme pseudo...
> 
> Comme nase, trés sympa aussi...
> 
> Y en a qui ont du gout !




Tu radotes toi...moi j'aime pas trop sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:    :love:
> 
> 
> pas envie ...



Et à moi ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

je clignote


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu radotes toi...



C'est le comique de répétition... celui que je preferre, aprés le comique de situation... j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je clinote



ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## bouilla (19 Juillet 2005)

Hihihihihihahahahihihihi


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi ?


ça marche mieux avec un "g"


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça marche mieux avec un "g"



Effectivement petite carne...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non un éternuement ça passe quand c'est fait
> 
> merci



malheureusement c'est la vie qui passe, elle passe vite la Saloperie, elle file 
bah on s'y fait bon gré mal gré   :mouais: 

ça a commencé comment ah oui : "comment allez vous ?"

alors recommençons


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement petite carne...


oui hein vieille carne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je clignote




 à part robertav ... 
veux tu dire que tu as d'alterner entre des moments de vie et des moments de morts ?
Effictivement ça ne passe même en éternuant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eu ma première leçon de conduite, c'est pas évident ...


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je clignote


Tu confonds avec purfils et ses émules


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds avec purfils et ses émules


ses mules ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ma première leçon de conduite, c'est pas évident ...



ouais c'est plutôt la merde faut pas confondre les pédales
bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ma première leçon de conduite, c'est pas évident ...




t'en fais pas ...... meme ma fifille sait conduire alors s'elle peut   


     :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ma première leçon de conduite, c'est pas évident ...


Tu peux aller *t'entrainer*  un petit peu...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

le tapotage sur clavier ça continue  :sleep: 

nan , pas un clavier avec des lettres , plutot celui avec des touches bicolores !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*OOOOOOOOooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh*
Robertav, que tu as de beaux c½urs !!!




 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OOOOOOOOooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh*
> Robertav, que tu as de beaux c½urs !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ça dès que ça clignote ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça dès que ça clignote ...






_non é bello ciò che é bello , 
é bello ciò che piace_   








ps: comment faire pour mettre un vrai accent sur le "o" ? merci  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _non é bello ciò che é bello ,
> é bello ciò che piace_
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai jamais dit le contraire ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

faut il que je poste pour que ma signature apparaisse ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> faut il que je poste pour que ma signature apparaisse ?



On voit une signature ... Est-ce celle que tu voulais je sais pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais dit le contraire ...




parfait !!!!   alors t'es mon ami !! :love:  :love:  :love: 

je peux t'offrir une danse clignotante ?   


haaa zut , je suis en train de voir pour iphotoBuddy , tu peux attendre un petit moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On voit une signature ... Est-ce celle que tu voulais je sais pas ...



y'a une barre en trop ppfff


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas grave ça fonctionne quand même !   
... Quelqu'un a t'il des nouvelles de notre "Lost" Naassional ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Salut joel !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

:d


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> y'a une barre en trop ppfff



Enlève-là !! :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

tain déjà à la soixabte douzieme page, chapeau les mecs


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

jepasse incognito .. je ne suis pas là..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Enlève-là !! :rateau:



ça c'est le coup du copier/coller :rateau:

ça va mieux non ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait !!!!   alors t'es mon ami !! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> je peux t'offrir une danse clignotante ?
> 
> ...



Oui :love: :love: :love:

Oui ... 


Oui je peux attendre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ... Quelqu'un a t'il des nouvelles de notre "Lost" Naassional ?




premiere mauvaise nouvelle : NON   pas des nouvelles de lost nassional   

deuxieme mauvaise nouvelle :   iPhotoBuddy est en anglais  :mouais: 


pour ce soir j'ai assez des mauvaises nouvelles  :rateau:  :rateau: 

tu en as de plus jolies ?  


 :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut joel !


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en as de plus jolies ?
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



Si tu parles des anglaises oui !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... siffle:





haaaa nan pas de sifflotages !!!    

le pianotage sur clavier bicolor me suffit !!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est le coup du copier/coller :rateau:
> 
> ça va mieux non ?



ça ira mieux quand tu auras tombé le futal...:sleep:

enfin, je réserve mon avis, on est souvent déçu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa nan pas de sifflotages !!!
> 
> le pianotage sur clavier bicolor me suffit !!



Si tu remarques bien je sifflote pas j'essaye ... Et j'y arrive pas ..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles des anglaises oui !




ben   j'ai d'autre preference moi   

je suis encore indecise si je dois opter pour des suisses ou des belges


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben   j'ai d'autre preference moi
> 
> je suis encore indecise si je dois opter pour des suisses ou des belges



Mes bouclettes même si elles se prénomment anglaises sont internationales ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (19 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Joël tu n'as pas égaré ton clavier, j'espère


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça ira mieux quand tu auras tombé le futal...:sleep:
> 
> enfin, je réserve mon avis, on est souvent déçu...



oui en effet c'est pas sous le futal que c'est le plus beau à voir ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Joël tu n'as pas égaré ton clavier, j'espère



Non du pur flood ... Juste le nombre minimum de caractères et t'envoies.


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les flooders.. ou les les floodeurs ?... ou les floudeurs ?   
Bonsoir tous !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Ça se passe bien à c't'heure ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Ben dis donc que c'est calme... pour des flooders !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc que c'est calme... pour des flooders !





On peut "flooder" ?


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc que c'est calme... pour des flooders !


il serait prudent,de prendre ton cachet pour dormir ce soir ,vu l'ambiance ??
   :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On peut "flooder" ?



Pas besoin de demander !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Ça va la bergère ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On peut "flooder" ?


Ben ici c'est quand meme le bar des floodeurs...  
Hi PoorMonster !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben ici c'est quand meme le bar des floodeurs...
> Hi PoorMonster !



J'me disais aussi !  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça va la bergère ?



Ouais et toi ? 

C'est bon t'as plus peur de flooder ?


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben ici c'est quand meme le bar des floodeurs...
> Hi PoorMonster !


pour floodé ici faut faire fort

 a tout ceux que j ai pas encore croisé


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

ou alors posté 15 poste de suite pour ne rien dire 

tien sa me rapelle un soir ça!


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il serait prudent,de prendre ton cachet pour dormir ce soir ,vu l'ambiance ??
> :sleep:  :sleep:


Oui je le prendrai...apres 24...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ou alors posté 15 poste de suite pour ne rien dire
> 
> tien sa me rapelle un soir ça!



Oui hier !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



alors ça sa me tue je boule poormonster (for the fun) et pouf apres monsieur Vbultin y veux plus non mais ho s'est la fête ici


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui hier !



ha s'est donc ça je me disait aussi!

     :rose:  :rateau:    

se soir s'est la teuf au tuc jaune :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et toi ?
> 
> C'est bon t'as plus peur de flooder ?



Je me sens plus en sécurité 

Mais vaudrait mieux parler d'autre chose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui je le prendrai...apres 24...



Tiens c'est le niveau où je suis bloqué


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors ça sa me tue je boule poormonster (for the fun) et pouf apres monsieur Vbultin y veux plus non mais ho s'est la fête ici


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais vaudrait mieux parler d'autre chose


Je vous ai dit que j'ai été chercher ma voiture a la fourriere cette apres midi ?
100¤... :rateau: 
Dur dur !  :hein:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai dit que j'ai été chercher ma voiture a la fourriere cette apres midi ?
> 100¤... :rateau:
> Dur dur !  :hein:



m'en parle pas je vien de racheter un cd OSX tiger j ai paumé le mien 127 euros fait chier


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai dit que j'ai été chercher ma voiture a la fourriere cette apres midi ?
> 100¤... :rateau:
> Dur dur !  :hein:



Tu étais mal garé ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais mal garé ?


Non mais j'habite à Pau et....
Alors qui trouve ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas je vien de racheter un cd OSX tiger j ai paumé le mien 127 euros fait chier



T'as regardé entre Edith Piaf et Georgette Plana ? 

Mais c'est vrai que ça fout les boules quand même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'habite à Pau et....
> Alors qui trouve ?



Tu crois pas que j'en ai assez déjà avec "ouverture facile" ?


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> T'as regardé entre Edith Piaf et Georgette Plana ?
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que ça fout les boules quand même



j ai tout retourné (tu peut voir les photos sur ce tradada une dizaine de pages avant.)


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'habite à Pau et....
> Alors qui trouve ?



probleme de pot trop bruillant


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que j'en ai assez déjà avec "ouverture facile" ?


  
Ben y'a le tour de France qui est arrivé cette am, et moi on m'a embarqué ma voiture lundi matin ! 
Parce que le seul grand parking de Pau est reservé pour les caravanes qui jettent les casquettes, supeeeeer !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> probleme de pot trop bruillant


    
...
Ouai pas de pot sur ce coup là !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a le tour de France qui est arrivé cette am, et moi on m'a embarqué ma voiture lundi matin !
> Parce que le seul grand parking de Pau est reservé pour les caravanes qui jettent les casquettes, supeeeeer !



merci le tour de france et merci les casquette gratuite (j'ai un spécimene de "bob" superbe un skodä )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'habite à Pau et....
> Alors qui trouve ?


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


 lemmy

ho la vache elle est superbe!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a le tour de France qui est arrivé cette am, et moi on m'a embarqué ma voiture lundi matin !
> Parce que le seul grand parking de Pau est reservé pour les caravanes qui jettent les casquettes, supeeeeer !



Tu n'as qu'à leur piquer un vélo !  :rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à leur piquer un vélo !  :rateau:


et leur mettre des battons dans les roues .

(tien pour une foi que cette experssion est utilisé comme il faut )


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à leur piquer un vélo !  :rateau:


Lol ! Je prefererais une Vache qui rit® geante pour mon appart, c'est quand meme vachement plus classe !

Merci Lemmy, elle est magnifique !  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un spécimene de "bob" superbe un skodä



ça vaut à peu près le même prix que la voiture du même nom


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Lol ! Je prefererais une Vache qui rit® geante pour mon appart, c'est quand meme vachement plus classe !




astuce culimaire dde toys : la vache qui rit avec du saucisson.Ca a laire crade comme ça mais s'est super bon!


bon ok je mange des truc louche mais je vous jure testé si vous voulez.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Lol ! Je prefererais une Vache qui rit® geante pour mon appart



Pourquoi ? T'as pas de femme ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et leur mettre des battons dans les roues .
> 
> (tien pour une foi que cette experssion est utilisé comme il faut )





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à leur piquer un vélo !  :rateau:


...
Vous voulez vraiment que j'aille en taule ?    :mouais:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut à peu près le même prix que la voiture du même nom



tes fou bien plus sa vas devenir un collector se truc comme le honda avec les aile sur le coté ou le pastis 51.

un placement d'avenir s'est moi qui vous le dit!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> astuce culimaire dde toys : la vache qui rit avec du saucisson.Ca a laire crade comme ça mais s'est super bon!



Je confirme !
Et le matin, petit sandwich au paté dans le café au lait. Ben oui !  :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? T'as pas de femme ?


Serais tu e train de comparer une vache avec une femme ?        :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Serais tu e train de comparer une vache avec une femme ?        :rateau:



Non mais j'ai cru que tu avais des goûts spéciaux


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme !
> Et le matin, petit sandwich au paté dans le café au lait. Ben oui !  :love:



cool j ai trouvé un mec qui mange des truc aussi louche que moi! :love:  :love:   

s'est quoi ton truc le plus bizard que tu aime?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'ai cru que tu avais des goûts spéciaux



le tout est de ne pas oublier ses bottes...    :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cool j ai trouvé un mec qui mange des truc aussi louche que moi! :love:  :love:
> 
> s'est quoi ton truc le plus bizard que tu aime?



Bizarre, faudrait que j'y réfléchisse (si bizarre il y a). Mais c'est vrai que le matin, même quand je me lève à 3h30 pour aller au taf, je peux manger n'importe quoi.


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

:modo:  :modo: ça part en couille ici :modo:  :modo:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le tout est de ne pas oublier ses bottes...    :mouais:



Oh, Lemmy ! Un vénérable sage comme toi !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, faudrait que j'y réfléchisse (si bizarre il y a). Mais c'est vrai que le matin, même quand je me lève à 3h30 pour aller au taf, je peux manger n'importe quoi.


 
la même mais dans l'autre sense s'est plus quand je rentre du taf vers les 5 ou 6 heures


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> :modo:  :modo: ça part en couille ici :modo:  :modo:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>


s'est un singe qui matte un filme de boules !


tien s'est drôle j avais 780 message dans le bar numéros 1 je vais faire mieux se coup ci!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Oh, Lemmy ! Un vénérable sage comme toi !



ça m'a échappé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un singe qui matte un filme de boules !



Ou plutôt du tennis   
Qu'est-ce que t'appelles un film de boules ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un singe qui matte un filme de boules !
> 
> 
> tien s'est drôle j avais 780 message dans le bar numéros 1 je vais faire mieux se coup ci!


Moi j'aurai plutot dit un singe a Roland Garros...
cela dit ça revient au meme ...
:edit: grillé !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurai plutot dit un singe a Roland Garros...
> cela dit ça revient au meme ...



le son des et la vue des spectateur d'un matche de tennis ma toujours fait pensé au flim de pétanque!


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt du tennis
> Qu'est-ce que t'appelles un film de boules ?


Ben un film de boules, une retransmission de petanque tiens ! 

:edit; ben decidemment !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurai plutot dit un singe a Roland Garros...
> cela dit ça revient au meme ...
> :edit: grillé !




ping pong le mouvement est trop rapide !




> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



ha moi aussi sur ce coup la!


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben un film de boules, une retransmission de petanque tiens !
> 
> :edit; ben decidemment !



un jour viendra ou se sera toi qui nous grilleras sur les conneries


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Si c'est à la télé on dit une retransmission   
Si on est spectateur on dit un concours ou un tournoi ou un championnat, etc.   

20 ans de pratique  :style: :king:


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un jour viendra ou se sera toi qui nous grilleras sur les conneries


ho la vache on ne rit plus


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

En y regardant de plus pres, il me semble que ce singe communique...  
Enn fait j'ai l'impression qu'il est en train de refuser des cacahuetes, parce que sa femme l'a mis au regime a cause de son embonpoint naissant... non ?  :rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache on ne rit plus




en fait s'est du au fait que par chez moi s'est la guerre de la vanne d'ébile  et ma foi I AM  the KING je les sort toujours avec 1 seconde d'avance.


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache on ne rit plus


Hé Juju, tu dis pas la vache !...
Pardon elle etait facile...il est tard !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> En y regardant de plus pres, il me semble que ce singe communique...
> Enn fait j'ai l'impression qu'il est en train de refuser des cacahuetes, parce que sa femme l'a mis au regime a cause de son embonpoint naissant... non ?  :rateau:



Mais non ! Il remue la tête parce qu'il est désespéré d'écouter toutes nos co****ies


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Il remue la tête parce qu'il est désespéré d'écouter toutes nos co****ies



y en a plus d'un qui doit remué la tête se soir!




> ho la vache on ne rit plus




elle est un poil plus bas la vache et elle se marre en plus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y en a plus d'un qui doit remué la tête se soir!



      

 

Bon allez ! :sleep: Jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et à demain !  

edit/ Heu, non, à tout à l'heure !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ! :sleep: Jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et à demain !
> 
> edit/ Heu, non, à tout à l'heure !


Bah ...mais on commmence juste à s'amuser !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ! :sleep: Jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et à demain !




je vais faire la même d'ici peut je suis en train de finir ma soupe a la tomate et hop camel et au lit


sa laisse bien 15 20 MN tout ça quand même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bah ...mais on commmence juste à s'amuser !



Oui, mais quand y faut, y faut !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit PoorMonster !  :sleep: 

Et mon cher Toys, fumer c'est pas bien (j'ai arrété y'a 2 mois, j'ai le droit de faire mon chieur maintenant )


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

en fait s'est du au fait que par chez moi s'est la guerre de la vanne d'ébile  et ma foi I AM 

  --FELIX --the KING je les sort toujours avec 1 seconde d'avance. 
citation de toys ,revue et corrige par juju


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire la même d'ici peut je suis en train de finir ma soupe a la tomate et hop camel et au lit
> 
> 
> sa laisse bien 15 20 MN tout ça quand même


Dis donc, tu as combien de stock de soupe de tomate?

      

Bon, a part ça, j'essaie de te bouler, et pas moyen, faut que j'en boule d'autres avant  
Pourtant il me semblait que c'était il y a longtemps    
Mais ça viendra! :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Bonsoir Joel, ça va?

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.

Toi c'est pareil, je crois que j'ai pas encore compris grand chose!


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


Ah ben en voilà une belle image pour dormir paisiblement !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

peindre un sourire...


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



T'es en voyage?
 :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Joel, ça va?
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.
> 
> Toi c'est pareil, je crois que j'ai pas encore compris grand chose!


ils font partie de tes 20 derniers "boulages"...


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

tien je vais te fillé un belle ange d'ici une minute :love:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit toys






fais de beaux rêves..


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit toys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait de beaux rêve aussi mon grand.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> katelijn



oui mais encore?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Joel, ça va?
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.
> 
> Toi c'est pareil, je crois que j'ai pas encore compris grand chose!



 Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!... 


Chère katelijn, si après avoir boulé vert joeldu18cher, tu as envie de le rebouler vert, c'est une excellente idée. Mais il te faudra d'abord bouler vingt autres personnes.


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


Ho l'apparition divine de la fée sans son compagnon l'homme au chapeau
 :love:  :rose:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'es en voyage?
> :mouais:


ho coucou je t'avais pas vue


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:


    :love:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> :love:



elle est superbe ........... la photo    :rose:


 human


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:



 Peut-être encore une occasion de méditer sur l'éternelle question de la poule et de l'oeuf...  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


bon aller pareil.

bonne nuit a tous faite de beaux rêve et tout et tout.

que les anges vous garde et gardé bien les moutons .......


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle est superbe ........... la photo    :rose:
> 
> 
> human


:soupir:
Bon sur ce, je peux aller dormir !   
Demain il fera jour

Bonne nuit a tous !


----------



## toys (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être encore une occasion de méditer sur l'éternelle question de la poule et de l'oeuf...  :rateau: :casse:


par contre plus de secret sur le sex des anges 



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



oui je sait


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:



Ben ça dépend , c'est a qui que tu la dédie?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à ceux qui s'en vont!


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> 
> Chère katelijn, si après avoir boulé vert joeldu18cher, tu as envie de le rebouler vert, c'est une excellente idée. Mais il te faudra d'abord bouler vingt autres personnes.



Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.

Faut vraiment que je m'y met!

 

Pareil pour juju


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:




que c'est joli une présence féminine .... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.
> 
> Faut vraiment que je m'y met!
> ...




 Merci, katelijn!... :love::love::love::love:


 Moi, pour l'instant, je ne peux plus bouler personne! :rateau: Mais l'intention y est. :love:

 Message vBulletin

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> :soupir:
> Bon sur ce, je peux aller dormir !
> Demain il fera jour
> 
> Bonne nuit a tous !



Bonne nuit, Kounkountchek


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> que c'est joli une présence féminine .... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Il semblerait même qu'il s'agisse d'une fée féminine!... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> 
> Chère katelijn, si après avoir boulé vert joeldu18cher, tu as envie de le rebouler vert, c'est une excellente idée. Mais il te faudra d'abord bouler vingt autres personnes.



Mon problème c'est que j'ai tendance a bouler toujours les mêmes


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

La preuve: 

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit, Kounkountchek


    Bonne nuit Katelijn !   
Oui ça a fonctionné   
Mais moi aussi suis en rade de points de reputation !  :rateau: 

(J'ai l'impression que c'est la deche pour bcp de monde ces temps ci!   )

Allez cette fois ci j'y vais...
bon allez je prends un dernier thé...
(On se croirait dans un vrai bar ici !   )


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit



Bonne nuit,


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu en pence quoi de celuit ci  :rose:  :love:


je ,l'imagine de face ,avec des yeux revolvers et le regard qui tue..


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mon problème c'est que j'ai tendance a bouler toujours les mêmes



 C'est vraiment très gentil pour les mêmes en question!... :love:

 Mais il te faudra donc bouler d'autres gens... Pour pouvoir à nouveau bouler les mêmes!... :love:
 Et cela te permettra par ailleurs de faire plaisir à d'autres dans la foulée!... 

Donc, tout le monde sera gagnant!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit corentin


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Tu es encore en vacances, Joel?  Ou tu es revenu, maintenant?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

bon thé kounkountchek


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je ,l'imagine de face ,avec des yeux revolvers et le regard qui tue..




Aaahhhh notre jeunesse qui fout le camp
      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu es encore en vacances, Joel?  Ou tu es revenu, maintenant?


revenu mais pas du tout du tout du tout du tout réveillé!!


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu es encore en vacances, Joel?  Ou tu es revenu, maintenant?



Il est partie sans partir
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je ,l'imagine de face ,avec des yeux revolvers et le regard qui tue..




quel joli voile de transparence tout de même ....


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Aaahhhh notre jeunesse qui fout le camp
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Mais non, mais non... 
 Il suffit de flooder et de s'entrebouler verts, et cela nous maintient tous très jeunes!... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:En tout cas, très jeunes d'esprit au minimum!...   :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il est parti sans partir
> :love:  :love:  :love:


à présent je peux à nouveau passer autant de temps que je veux , quand je peux ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non...
> Il suffit de flooder et de s'entrebouler verts, et cela nous maintient tous très jeunes!... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:En tout cas, très jeunes d'esprit au minimum!...   :rateau:


qu'est ce que l'âge..? j'ai du mal à me le représenter...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> revenu mais pas du tout du tout du tout du tout réveillé!!



 Puisses-tu donc continuer de rêver du lieu sans doute paradisiaque que tu viens de quitter... :sleep:  Tout en floodant avec nous!... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que l'âge..? j'ai du mal à me le représenter...



 Cela ne te concerne pas. Les angelots (floodeurs ou pas) ne sont jamais concernés par la question de l'âge.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Puisses-tu donc continuer de rêver du lieu sans doute paradisiaque que tu viens de quitter... :sleep:  Tout en floodant avec nous!... :rateau:




paradisiaque ..? mmmm  peut être ... le paradis est dans le regard ... dans un état de l'âme ...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> paradisiaque ..? mmmm  peut être ... le paradis est dans le regard ... dans un état de l'âme ...



En ce cas, tu trouveras le paradis partout... Même ici, par exemple.


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que l'âge..? j'ai du mal à me le représenter...



Heu... c'est un truc , tu te rends compte quand il est trop tard
    :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne te concerne pas. Les angelots (floodeurs ou pas) ne sont jamais concernés par la question de l'âge.





en fait , j'arrive tres bien à repérer les époques , leurs qualités ... leurs modes .. mais il ya autre chose que le temps quand on croise les êtres ... 


sauf certains qui se prennent pour "adultes" et en font une valeur.. ils mettent alors l'âge comme un mur entre eux et la vérité ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en fait , j'arrive tres bien à repérer les époques , leurs qualités ... leurs modes .. mais il ya autre chose que le temps quand on croise les êtres ...
> 
> 
> sauf certains qui se prennent pour "adultes" et en font une valeur.. ils mettent alors l'âge comme un mur entre eux et la vérité ..


enfin je crois..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En ce cas, tu trouveras le paradis partout... Même ici, par exemple.


le paradis est à créer en nous ..


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en fait , j'arrive tres bien à repérer les époques , leurs qualités ... leurs modes .. mais il ya autre chose que le temps quand on croise les êtres ...
> 
> 
> sauf certains qui se prennent pour "adultes" et en font une valeur.. ils mettent alors l'âge comme un mur entre eux et la vérité ..



 Personnellement, si je devais attribuer une valeur méliorative à un certain âge de la vie, ma préférence irait à l'enfance, et non à l'âge adulte...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est un truc , tu te rends compte quand il est trop tard
> :love:  :love:


mmmva falloir que je finisse par rencontrer l'amour de ma vie .. et avoir un enfant moi.. j'ai du retard sur nombre de mes collègues ... :rose:    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:     :bebe:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, si je devais attribuer une valeur méliorative à un certain âge de la vie, ma préférence irait à l'enfance, et non à l'âge adulte...


mmm
pas de préférence .. ou seulement pour les jours où l'on est en accord avec soi- même ...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> enfin je crois..



 Je crois quant à moi que vouloir être trop adulte peut s'avérer une entreprise d'une pertinence discutable... :mouais:
 Garder intacte une part de son enfance me semble être une option plus séduisante, et plus belle...


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

je, vous souhaite une bonne nuit.
 Il y a les copines de ma fille, qui débarquent chez moi pour aller voir mickey 3 d 
A Arles  donc,ménage fond pour donner bonne impression ?? :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

tiens.. j'aimerais bien que rezba passe par ici ...  la conversation lui plairait ...


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en fait , j'arrive tres bien à repérer les époques , leurs qualités ... leurs modes .. mais il ya autre chose que le temps quand on croise les êtres ...
> 
> 
> sauf certains qui se prennent pour "adultes" et en font une valeur.. ils mettent alors l'âge comme un mur entre eux et la vérité ..



Tu as raison, j'ai des amis de 20 ans et d'autres de 84!.
Mon père n'a jamais été "adulte", avec lui c'était la "déconnade" perpetuelle.
 Et il me manque terriblement   :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois quant à moi que vouloir être trop adulte peut s'avérer une entreprise d'une pertinence discutable... :mouais:
> Garder intacte une part de son enfance me semble être une option plus séduisante, et plus belle...


ce qui est ennuyeux c'est ceux qui en se disant 'adultes " prennent la pose ...c'est surtout cela ... qui me dérange ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, j'ai des amis de 20 ans et d'autres de 84!.
> Mon père n'a jamais été "adulte", avec lui c'était la "déconnade" perpetuelle.
> Et il me manque terriblement   :love:  :love:


mes élèves disent toujours qu'ils "apprennent en rigolant" avec moi ... ils adorent .. mais mes collègues détestent ce genre de choses ... :rose: 

mais bon je n'arrive pas à prendre la pose .. c'est l'humain qui compte , la présence humaine ... le respect imposé .. c'est de l'hypocrisie et de la haine masquée


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je, vous souhaite une bonne nuit.
> Il y a les copines de ma fille, qui débarquent chez moi pour aller voir mickey 3 d
> A Arles  donc,ménage fond pour donner bonne impression ?? :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



 Bonne nuit, Juju. 
 Et amuse-toi bien avec ta fille et ses copines!... :love::love::love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mon père
> Et il me manque terriblement   :love:  :love:



moi aussi...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mes élèves disent toujours qu'ils "apprennent en rigolant" avec moi ... ils adorent .. mais mes collègues détestent ce genre de choses ... :rose:
> 
> mais bon je n'arrive pas à prendre la pose .. c'est l'humain qui compte , la présence humaine ... le respect imposé .. c'est de l'hypocrisie et de la haine masquée



Tes élèves ont beaucoup de chance de t'avoir pour prof. 
Quant à tes collègues, ils doivent être trop adultes, s'en vanter, et prendre la pose!...  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmva falloir que je finisse par rencontrer l'amour de ma vie .. et avoir un enfant moi.. j'ai du retard sur nombre de mes collègues ... :rose:    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:     :bebe:



Joel, l'amour de ta vie tu le rencontreras! Et seulement après tu feras un enfant. Et le retard ne veux rien dire du tout! Tant pis pour tes collègues! Ne gâche pas ta jeunesse a te dire que tu es vieux, tu as la vie devant toi


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi...



 J'aimerais assez que mon père me manque davantage...
 Si vos pères vous manquent, c'est sans parce que vous les avez beaucoup aimés. Et vous avez de la chance.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tes élèves ont beaucoup de chance de t'avoir pour prof.
> :


en tout cas , j'ai la chance d'avoir mes élèves .. 

je suis leur père .... leur ami .. leur protecteur .. leur confident .. leur conseiller .. c'est "mes " gamins..

(un jour , un documentaliste m'a dit "tu es comme une mère pour eux ..." parce que je veillais beaucoup sur eux et que je m'inquiètais ..)


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais assez que mon père me manque davantage...
> Si vos pères vous manquent, c'est sans parce que vous les avez beaucoup aimés. Et vous avez de la chance.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas , j'ai la chance d'avoir mes élèves ..
> 
> je suis leur père .... leur ami .. leur protecteur .. leur confident .. leur conseiller .. c'est "mes " gamins..
> 
> (un jour , un documentaliste m'a dit "tu es comme une mère pour eux ..." parce que je veillais beaucoup sur eux et que je m'inquiètais ..)



Intéressante, et touchante, cette façon de vraiment te sentir concerné. :rose: Peut-être un peu risqué, tout de même, de s'impliquer affectivement à ce point... :rose:
Tu es fait pour veiller sur les autres, de toute façon.  Tu seras un excellent père quand ton tour viendra.


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mes élèves disent toujours qu'ils "apprennent en rigolant" avec moi ... ils adorent .. mais mes collègues détestent ce genre de choses ... :rose:
> 
> mais bon je n'arrive pas à prendre la pose .. c'est l'humain qui compte , la présence humaine ... le respect imposé .. c'est de l'hypocrisie et de la haine masquée



Eh ben, surtout ne change pas 
Mes enfants ont suivie leur scolarité en Espagne, ils ont été effarée par la mentalité en France.
Ma plus jeune fille a commencé sa terminale ici, je l'ai renvoyée en Espagne la terminer en octobre.
Bon courage , Joel, s'il reste encore quelques prof comme toi, peut-être  que il y 'aura un réveil


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois quant à moi que vouloir être trop adulte peut s'avérer une entreprise d'une pertinence discutable... :mouais:
> Garder intacte une part de son enfance me semble être une option plus séduisante, et plus belle...



Et indispensable


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et indispensable



 A ce sujet, je ne m'inquiète nullement pour toi, katelijn! :love::love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Intéressante, et touchante, cette façon de vraiment te sentir concerné. :rose: Peut-être un peu risqué, tout de même, de s'impliquer affectivement à ce point... :rose:
> Tu es fait pour veiller sur les autres, de toute façon.  Tu seras un excellent père quand ton tour viendra.




pas de risques... c'est les accompagner ..les rassurer sur le chemin de la vie ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, surtout ne change pas
> Mes enfants ont suivie leur scolarité en Espagne, ils ont été effarée par la mentalité en France.
> Ma plus jeune fille a commencé sa terminale ici, je l'ai renvoyée en Espagne la terminer en octobre.
> Bon courage , Joel, s'il reste encore quelques prof comme toi, peut-être  que il y 'aura un réveil




quelles différences existaient donc..?

je passe pour un ovni partout où je passe ... (pas toujours facile ...   )


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si vos pères vous manquent, c'est sans parce que vous les avez beaucoup aimés. Et vous avez de la chance.



Oui, ça fait cinq ans et il m'arrive de me reveiller en me disant: tiens, je vais l'appeler


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet, je ne m'inquiète nullement pour toi, katelijn! :love::love:


je crois aussi, je lui dois cela :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

une fois n'est pas coutume...
... je participe!




or doncques...
bonne nuit à tous, revez bien pour les uns, forcez pas trop pour les autres.
 

(human, promis mon grand je refais des provisions de boules vertes pour oit un de ces quat'  )


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas de risques... c'est les accompagner ..les rassurer sur le chemin de la vie ..



 Un très noble sentiment. 
 Tu dois être très heureux quand les choses se passent comme tu le souhaites...
 Mais si pour certains élèves, de graves difficultés persistent, malgré tes efforts, ne souffres-tu pas trop?...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> une fois n'est pas coutume...
> ... je participe!
> 
> 
> ...



 Ravi de ta venu parmi nous, bobbynountchak!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> une fois n'est pas coutume...
> ... je participe!
> (...)



 Et une fois n'est pas coutume, la discussion est plus sérieuse d'habitude, depuis à peu près trois pages.


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelles différences existaient donc..?
> 
> je passe pour un ovni partout où je passe ... (pas toujours facile ...   )



Enormément de différence! C'est une école de 1300 élevés, ce qui n'est pas rien.
Mais il y a un suivie de l'élève continue, rien ne leur échappe, (attention, c'est n'est pas partout pareil) En cas de difficulté les parents sont tout de suite mis en face de leurs responsabilités, ce qui me semble n'est pas le cas en France. Enfin, bref, les miens ont tous les trois été dans cette école et si à l'époque ils ont trouvés que c'était sévère, aujourd'hui ils sont ravis. Plusieurs de leurs professeurs sont devenus de très bons amis qu'on voit régulièrement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ravi de ta venu parmi nous, bobbynountchak!


 appelle moi bobby enfin!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un très noble sentiment.
> Tu dois être très heureux quand les choses se passent comme tu le souhaites...
> Mais si pour certains élèves, de graves difficultés persistent, malgré tes efforts, ne souffres-tu pas trop?...




en fait , même en vacances ,mes élèves vivent en moi .. je pense souvent à une élève très difficile ... et qui a fini l'année en m'écrivant que j'étais le seul prof qui se" déchirait "pour les élèves... qu'elle écrive cela est une réussite absolue .. en même temps, je l'ai aidé à libérer le manque qu'elle a de son père ... elle aussi ... 


je souffre surtout de n'avoir aucun soutien en salle des profs ... qui a ses tenants d'un certain "esprit " qui ne peut souffrir ma façon d'être...

mais partager , comprendre les souffrances de mes élèves, au moins les aider à mettre des mots ... trouver un sens ... c'est une préoccupation,une exigeance difficile bien souvent mais c'est ma passion ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est ma passion ...



c'est pour ça que tu le fais bien 
(a ce qu'on croit deviner)
...
Ca change...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Enormément de différence! C'est une école de 1300 élevés, ce qui n'est pas rien.
> Mais il y a un suivie de l'élève continue, rien ne leur échappe, (attention, c'est n'est pas partout pareil) En cas de difficulté les parents sont tout de suite mis en face de leurs responsabilités, ce qui me semble n'est pas le cas en France. Enfin, bref, les miens ont tous les trois été dans cette école et si à l'époque ils ont trouvés que c'était sévère, aujourd'hui ils sont ravis. Plusieurs de leurs professeurs sont devenus de très bons amis qu'on voit régulièrement.



 D'une façon générale, je ne pense pas que l'enseignement français soit très performant. Ni que le système éducatif ait su s'adapter à l'époque actuelle. D'après ce que j'en connais, je pense que le système allemand, ou le système allemand offre un encadrement bien meilleur de l'élève, ainsi que de bien meilleurs résultats qu'en France.
 Par contre, je ne connais pas du tout le cas de l'Espagne.

 Quant au fait que tu sois un ovni, Joel, ce n'est pas seulement vrai là où tu enseignes. C'est également vrai ici.  Et c'est justement pour cela qu'on t'apprécie. 

Par ailleur, s'agissant de Katelijn, de toi, de Bobby, ou de Juju, on va peut-être encore me dire que j'aime passer de la pommade.   
 Mais j'aime exprimer de sincères compliments quand j'en ai l'occasion, et j'assume parfaitement!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

PAF doublon... merci vbulletin...


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en fait , même en vacances ,mes élèves vivent en moi .. je pense souvent à une élève très difficile ... et qui a fini l'année en m'écrivant que j'étais le seul prof qui se" déchirait "pour les élèves... qu'elle écrive cela est une réussite absolue .. en même temps, je l'ai aidé à libérer le manque qu'elle a de son père ... elle aussi ...
> 
> 
> je souffre surtout de n'avoir aucun soutien en salle des profs ... qui a ses tenants d'un certain "esprit " qui ne peut souffrir ma façon d'être...
> ...



Voilà, c'est ça! Cette gamine a compris qu'elle existait! L'absence "totale" de père ou de mère doit être terrible. (Et là, je ne parle pas d'absence fysique, mais morale)

Que tu n'ais aucun soutien en salle de profs ne m'étonne pas, mais comment faire? Je les comprends aussi dans le sens qu'ils ont perdus toute considération! Les parents envoient leurs gosses à l'école pour que les enseignants se chargent de leur éducation. Et c'est là que ça blesse!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> PAF doublon... merci vbulletin...




Moi aussi, j'ai eu du mal à envoyer mon dernier post... :hein:
Je pensais que cela venait de mon ordinateur, ou de ma connexion.  Mais si tu as eu le même problème au même moment, Bobby, cela doit plutôt venir du serveur de MacGénération, je pense...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleur, s'agissant de Katelijn, de toi, de Bobby, ou de Juju, on va peut-être encore me dire que j'aime passer de la pommade.
> Mais j'aime exprimer de sincères compliments quand j'en ai l'occasion, et j'assume parfaitement!...


encore un cercle à créer dans mac g!!


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> PAF doublon... merci vbulletin...



Il y a un problème, 
   
il nous manque une page!


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Ça y est on a sauté la page!  
Je ne vais pas tarder a aller me coucher, un peu fatiguée après le repas d'anniversaire de la petite dernière


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> encore un cercle à créer dans mac g!!



 Oui, cela serait presque tentant!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est ça! Cette gamine a compris qu'elle existait! L'absence "totale" de père ou de mère doit être terrible. (Et là, je ne parle pas d'absence fysique, mais morale)
> 
> Que tu n'ais aucun soutien en salle de profs ne m'étonne pas, mais comment faire? Je les comprends aussi dans le sens qu'ils ont perdus toute considération! Les parents envoient leurs gosses à l'école pour que les enseignants se chargent de leur éducation. Et c'est là que ça blesse!


ce qui est terrible dans tout ça , c'est que c'est vraiment une élève super dure! et les tenants de la salle des profs en général la considèrent très mal ! d'où des actes encore plus durs de sa part .. 

elle est extrêmement difficile d'approche .. je ne sais combien d'heures de cours j'ai eu à redouter qu'elle parte en vrille ... mais on a créé un lien et je ne regrette pas d'avoir été avec elle et de finalement l'avoir soutenue .. elle vaut bien plus à mes yeux que mes collègues qui me regardent de haut avec leurs certitudes , leurs revendications d'autorité , leur rejet de l'aspect psychologique et moral de notre fonction sous prétexte que c'est le boulot de l'assistante sociale et que eux n'ont aucune formation pour ça !   alors que c'est juste être sincère avec les élèves qui comptent ...rien de plus..


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un problème,
> 
> il nous manque une page!


 ouais, ya un souci sur le serveur la... 

boh pas grave!!
en tout cas, pour ce qui est de la pommade ou autre, human, te fais pas chier avec ces trucs la, on est pas la pour dire autre chose que ce que l'on pense!! 


(ceci dit... si ce poste arrive a destination...  )


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est on a sauté la page!
> Je ne vais pas tarder a aller me coucher, un peu fatiguée après le repas d'anniversaire de la petite dernière



 Que la nuit te soit douce, katelijn...


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ya un souci sur le serveur la...
> 
> boh pas grave!!
> en tout cas, pour ce qui est de la pommade ou autre, human, te fais pas chier avec ces trucs la, on est pas la pour dire autre chose que ce que l'on pense!!
> ...



Bien arrivé


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

ce qui est terrible dans tout ça c'est que j'agis de la même façon avec les élèves qu'avec leurs parents ... 



résultat : c'est les profs qui peuvent pas me blairer!!!    en plus , je ne participe pas à leurs revendications internes , leurs guéguerres ni à leurs levées de coudes hebdomadaires mais bon..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, cela serait presque tentant!...


cercle des poètes disparus


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est terrible dans tout ça , c'est que c'est vraiment une élève super dure! et les tenants de la salle des profs en général la considèrent très mal ! d'où des actes encore plus durs de sa part ..
> 
> elle est extrêmement difficile d'approche .. je ne sais combien d'heures de cours j'ai eu à redouter qu'elle parte en vrille ... mais on a créé un lien et je ne regrette pas d'avoir été avec elle et de finalement l'avoir soutenue .. elle vaut bien plus à mes yeux que mes collègues qui me regardent de haut avec leurs certitudes , leurs revendications d'autorité , leur rejet de l'aspect psychologique et moral de notre fonction sous prétexte que c'est le boulot de l'assistante sociale et que eux n'ont aucune formation pour ça ! alors que c'est juste être sincère avec les élèves qui comptent ...rien de plus..



 C'est une élève de quel âge?
 Et à la rentrée, elle rentre en quelle classe? 
 (Juste pour essayer de contextualiser un peu les choses  ).


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> cercle des poètes disparus



 Pourquoi disparus?...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

14 15 ans rentre en 3è, grande ,allure de gars, langage à l'avenant


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi disparus?...


parce que posant discrètement leurs sensibilités sur les âmes des êtres ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bien arrivé


 bon, ben si ca arrive, je vais rencherir un brin...

en disant que j'ai remarque recemment un truc assez amusant...
(j'utilise mon exemple, car je n'en connais pas d'autres, vous m'excuserez  )

donc...
j'ai remarque que quand je poste un truc qui derange un peu, les reflexions contradictoires se font en public alors que les eloges me parviennent en prive, par coup d'boule ou en MP...
je trouve ça assez drole que la peur de la "vindicte populaire" fasse effet jusqu'ici, sur un anodin forum!! 
ça me depasse pas mal dans la vie en general, mais alors ici, je trouve ça assez extraordinaire...

bref, human je te respecte pour ça, d'autant plus que pas mal ne le realisent meme pas : sous des dehors consensuels, tu as l'air plutot fidele a toi meme, quoi qu'en disent les "populaires", qui sont, en fin de compte, bien plus consensuels que toi...
ça, ça se respecte 

Edit et PS : desole d'avoir un peu cassé un débat, maisje dois filer au lit, les journees de 24h, c'est un peu long quand meme


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est terrible dans tout ça c'est que j'agis de la même façon avec les élèves qu'avec leurs parents ...
> 
> 
> 
> résultat : c'est les profs qui peuvent pas me blairer!!!    en plus , je ne participe pas à leurs revendications internes , leurs guéguerres ni à leurs levées de coudes hebdomadaires mais bon..



Je te comprends! mais que faire?


La mauvaise réputation (Georges Brassens)


Au village, sans prétention,
J?ai mauvaise réputation.
Qu?je m?démène ou qu?je reste coi
Je pass? pour un je-ne-sais-quoi!
Je ne fait pourtant de tort à personne
En suivant mon chemin de petit bonhomme.
Mais les brav?s gens n?aiment pas que
L?on suive une autre route qu?eux,
Non les brav?s gens n?aiment pas que
L?on suive une autre route qu?eux,
Tout le monde médit de moi,
Sauf les muets, ça va de soi.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 14 15 ans rentre en 3è, grande ,allure de gars, langage à l'avenant



Parfois, c'est un peu "l'âge ingrat", comme on dit...
Je sais, c'est un cliché, mais cela correspond en tout cas à pas mal d'adolescents de cet âge...

En tout cas, d'après ce que tu nous en dis, elle t'aime bien, et donc elle doit vraiment te respecter.


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben si ca arrive, je vais rencherir un brin...
> 
> en disant que j'ai remarque recemment un truc assez amusant...
> (j'utilise mon exemple, car je n'en connais pas d'autres, vous m'excuserez  )
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a vous trois  

Le jour se lève bientôt, et moi avec


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends! mais que faire?
> 
> 
> La mauvaise réputation (Georges Brassens)
> ...





 quelque chose comme ça en effet ... car je ne demande rien à personne en fait ... je fais mon truc et je ne vais pas voir ce que font ou non les autres .. mais eux , waaaa .. ce qu'ils peuvent causer!!!   :rateau: 


mais bon là je rigole .. mais c'est vraiment un truc super violent quand ils s'y mettent... car la moindre faute devient prétexte à tout harceler , démonter , attaquer et c'est vraiment des vagues de lynchage ... m'enfin , peu à peu je les connais .. (je viens de finir ma deuxième année ...) faudra bien qu'ils s'habituent ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a vous trois
> 
> Le jour se lève bientôt, et moi avec




















douce nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben si ca arrive, je vais rencherir un brin...
> 
> en disant que j'ai remarque recemment un truc assez amusant...
> (j'utilise mon exemple, car je n'en connais pas d'autres, vous m'excuserez  )
> ...




 Ton post me fait vraiment plaisir. 

 En effet, je suis toujours aussi fidèle à moi-même que possible.

Et je te donne entièrement raison pour le reste de ton post. "Abraser" en public, cela fait très bien. Et je reçois moi aussi beaucoup plus d'appréciations positives de mes interventions en privé qu'en public. Adresser un compliment ou un hommage publiquement, cela doit faire naze.

 Personnellement, j'essaie justement de faire exactement l'inverse de ce qui est à la mode sur MacGénération. 
 Dans la mesure du possible, j'adresse des compliments en public, avant de les préciser en privé. 
 Et en cas de conflits, j'essaie -et je dis bien que j'essaie, j'insiste- de régler prioritairement les choses en privé.

 De ce point de vue, je suis aux antipodes de ce qui se fait souvent ici, mais tant pis.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure du possible, j'adresse des compliments en public, avant de les préciser en privé.
> Et en cas de conflits, j'essaie -et je dis bien que j'essaie, j'insiste- de régler prioritairement les choses en privé.
> 
> De ce point de vue, je suis aux antipodes de ce qui se fait souvent ici, mais tant pis.




en fait , tu as tout à fait raison .. c'est ce qui devrait toujours être fait ...les bagarres c'est du mp .. et c'est tout!

et en général cela se règle beaucoup mieux   


human is


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, c'est un peu "l'âge ingrat", comme on dit...
> Je sais, c'est un cliché, mais cela correspond en tout cas à pas mal d'adolescents de cet âge...
> 
> En tout cas, d'après ce que tu nous en dis, elle t'aime bien, et donc elle doit vraiment te respecter.


plus complexe que l'age ingrat ... c'est culture, c'est social, c'est physique, c'est familial ...c'est humain


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en fait , tu as tout à fait raison .. c'est ce qui devrait toujours être fait ...les bagarres c'est du mp .. et c'est tout!
> 
> et en général cela se règle beaucoup mieux
> 
> ...



:love::love::love::love:

 L'ambiance du bar des floodeurs fut particulièrement sympathique, cette nuit.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et je te donne entièrement raison pour le reste de ton post. "Abraser" en public, cela fait très bien.





mais cela donne des fils indigestes ...     

rien que ce terme d'"abraser" ...  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love:
> 
> L'ambiance du bar des floodeurs fut particulièrement sympathique, cette nuit.




on devrait en faire un second bar des users de la nuit ....    


quelque chose de philo-poétique ...     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

je m'en vais avec demoiselle la nuit ....   :love: 



à plus tard human , à plus tard chacun d'ici ..;


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais cela donne des fils indigestes ...
> 
> rien que ce terme d'"abraser" ...  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Effectivement...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> on devrait en faire un second bar des users de la nuit ....
> 
> 
> quelque chose de philo-poétique ...     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Alors, on l'ouvre quand, ce fameux cercle des poètes ovnis?...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on l'ouvre quand, ce fameux cercle des poètes ovnis?...


tiens je signe "cercle des anges "


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

douce matinée..je vais me coucher


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> douce matinée..je vais me coucher



 Je ne vais pas tarder non plus... :sleep:
 Bonne journée à toi aussi...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais cela donne des fils indigestes ...





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>




*Effectivement, indigeste*
c'est bien le mot...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

rien que cette fenetre, ça me bouffe 30% de mon proc


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Normal avec un macmini


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Ah je m'y attendais ça ; flambeur


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

J'sais bien qu'on est pas ds un forum technique, mais qq saurait me dire si ça c'est bon pour connecter mon ecran sur ma tv (sachant que j'utilise le vga du mini a mon ecran, et qu'il me reste un port dvi de libre sur l'ecran) ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

tu as répondus a ta question


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

et via quel biais je pourrais switcher de l'ecran a la tv si les 2 sont connectés ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ton post me fait vraiment plaisir.
> 
> En effet, je suis toujours aussi fidèle à moi-même que possible.
> 
> Et je te donne entièrement raison pour le reste de ton post. "Abraser" en public, cela fait très bien. Et je reçois moi aussi beaucoup plus d'appréciations positives de mes interventions en privé qu'en public. Adresser un compliment ou un hommage publiquement, cela doit faire naze.



Je comprends ce comportement. Si tu fais des compliments en public, y'en aura toujours un ou deux pour te vaner, genre "lêche bottes tu cherches le coup de boule vert, etc..., attends un peu on va t'aider en boulant rouge..." ou autres remarques pas forcément agréables et surtout déplacées. Elles risquent alors de polluer une discussion qui se passait donc bien puisque appréciée d'au moins un participant.
Je trouve mieux de dire du bien des gens en privé, pas par timidité ou quoi, juste pour que ça reste tranquille et hors d'atteinte des vannes pourries.

Au fait, bonjour les floodeurs.


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeurs  .


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> et via quel biais je pourrais switcher de l'ecran a la tv si les 2 sont connectés ?


 Mais çà se transforme en forum technique ici ! :affraid:
Mais il y a pas un modo pour arrêter cette dérive insoutenable ?


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais çà se transforme en forum technique ici ! :affraid:
> Mais il y a pas un modo pour arrêter cette dérive insoutenable ?




Je voulais pas gacher de l'espace disque a mon benji adoré en créant un thread rien que pour ça :love:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon je peux commander alors, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous ! 
Moi j'y connais rien en écran mais je vais prendre un verre de lait  stp !


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> Moi j'y connais rien en écran mais je vais prendre un verre de lait  stp !



Quelle nana celui la comme dirais gregg :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

pour l'écran pas de soluce, je crois que le svideo ne gère que la recopie vidéo (à checker) donc pour switcher d'un à l'autre éteind le premier


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Oki mici pti père, je commande !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Quelle nana celui la comme dirais gregg :rateau:



Bah... Les produits laitiers ce sont nos amis pour la vie !


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Les produits laitiers ce sont nos amis pour la vie !



ça et les marmottes !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Je suis de super bonne humeur today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je suis de super bonne humeur today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Et a quoi dois-tu cela ? Tu as révé du Bar MacG cette nuit ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et a quoi dois-tu cela ? Tu as révé du Bar MacG cette nuit ?





C'est plus un rêve, c'est un cauchemar !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus un rêve, c'est un cauchemar !


ça peut tourner à l'obsession même !   
Docteur aidez-moi !  :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Docteur aidez-moi !  :affraid:  :sick:



Après l'hypnotiseur, le docteur : ça va Kounkoun ?  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Après l'hypnotiseur, le docteur : ça va Kounkoun ?  :mouais:


Hola PM !  J'arrive pas a decoller ce matin, je suis au ralenti, mais sinon j'ai une patate d'enfer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

meuuu non    


C'est parce que l'ibook va être mis à jour !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Hola PM !  J'arrive pas a decoller ce matin, je suis au ralenti, mais sinon j'ai une patate d'enfer


Moi aussi. Couché 2h30, réveillé 6h, tout va bien :casse:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> meuuu non
> 
> 
> C'est parce que l'ibook va être mis à jour !!!


Tiens j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ça...


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

hep les floodeurs! bonjour   
 :sleep: j'ai pas bien fait dodo hier soir, j'ai pas arreté de penser à l'ibook qui vient pas et à plein d'autres choses...  
En plus avec deux martini et un saké j'était K.O. :rateau:


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

ça flood !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep les floodeurs! bonjour
> :sleep: j'ai pas bien fait dodo hier soir, j'ai pas arreté de penser à l'ibook qui vient pas et à plein d'autres choses...
> En plus avec deux martini et un saké j'était K.O. :rateau:



@Mikoo
Depuis le temps que je te vois attendre ton iBook, j'en étais déçu pour toi quand j'ai vu qu'il sortait pas !


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> @Mikoo
> Depuis le temps que je te vois attendre ton iBook, j'en étais déçu pour toi quand j'ai vu qu'il sortait pas !



bah là ça va je peut attendre mais je suis trop impatient car hier j'ai reçu un email des mes grands parents d'australie qui me disent qui ont fait un virement de 3076euros sur mon compte.  :love: (pour mon bac et gna gna l'année prochaine la fac) donc en fait ça me stresse


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bah là ça va je peut attendre mais je suis trop impatient car hier j'ai reçu un email des mes grands parents d'australie qui me disent qui ont fait un virement de 3076euros sur mon compte.  :love: (pour mon bac et gna gna l'année prochaine la fac) donc en fait ça me stresse


si je peux soulager ta conscience, je te glisse par MP mon numéro de compte perso, fait un virement de 3076 euros et tu te sentiras mieux tu verras... non ne me remercie pas c'est naturel entre Macgéens il faut que l'on se soutienne !!


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

nan mais oh !


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça flood !


 ça faisait un baille


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut le sgens ca roule ?


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan mais oh !


Bah quoi je voulais juste rendre service moi


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut le sgens ca roule ?


Salut !   
Il vient d'ou ton avatar Sieur Gregg ?


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait un baille



c'est vrai, il y a eu quelques réactions et personnes qui ont eu le don de ménerver, et puis je me suis dit que c'était dommage de me couper de plein de gens de qualité à cause d'une ou deux personnes, disons... un peu lourde


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Il vient d'ou ton avatar Sieur Gregg ?





What's up ?  . Je ne sais plus d'où il vient mon avatar  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Pffff. J'ai fait une co****ie, j'ai posté dans "les user's de la nuit" à une heure indue. :casse:
Pas réveillé, moi :sleep:  :rose:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> What's up ?  . Je ne sais plus d'où il vient mon avatar  :rateau:


Dommage, je me demandais si ça sortait d'une BD ou comme ça ? 


			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. J'ai fait une co****ie, j'ai posté dans "les user's de la nuit" à une heure indue. :casse:
> Pas réveillé, moi :sleep:  :rose:


Ah bravo ! Delinquant ca !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. J'ai fait une co****ie, j'ai posté dans "les user's de la nuit" à une heure indue. :casse:
> Pas réveillé, moi :sleep:  :rose:


pov ti nounou 

bonjour  tout le monde


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

*HHHaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Bijour bijour


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

boah tu as changé d'avatar bouilla ... c'est mal très mal


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour  tout le monde


Bonjour Maiwen !


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah tu as changé d'avatar bouilla ... c'est mal très mal




Souvent, je me lasse vite :rose:, quoi il est pas beau ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, je me lasse vite :rose:, quoi il est pas beau ?


j'aime moins que celui d'avant ... 

koukoukounkoun


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime moins que celui d'avant ...
> 
> koukoukounkoun



Ah..:rose: je l'aime bien pourtant moua, vous vous y habituerez !!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah..:rose: je l'aime bien pourtant moua, vous vous y habituerez !!


pas moi


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Nan pas "biturer" SM


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

Tiens voilà bouillave...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas moi



Bon bah pas toi


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est plus vraiment lui ... un autre homme maintenant ...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Rho sonny, ça me fais plaisir que tu penses a moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

tiens, mais c'est bouilla....je t'avais pris pour un autre....

:sleep:.....bonjour a tous....

de retour Sonny?.....salut....

Maiwenn........


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, mais c'est bouilla....je t'avais pris pour un autre....
> 
> :sleep:.....bonjour a tous....
> 
> ...




hm, ça a l'air dur "ce matin" pour toi !  hello


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah tu as changé d'avatar bouilla ... c'est mal très mal


un papillon c'est mieux ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Coucou Stooky  

sm , je crois qu'un papillon n'irait pas à bouilla


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm , je crois qu'un papillon n'irait pas à bouilla



Par contre la moustache t'irait pas mal  :love:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Nan c'est vrai, je suis plus coccinelles, hirondelles...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la moustache t'irait pas mal  :love:


la moustache  ... à moi ?     :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la moustache  ... à moi ?     :mouais:


Comment peux-tu savoir avant d'avoir essayer ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est vrai, je suis plus coccinelles, hirondelles...



en matiere de coccinelles, on a deja MacOssinelle...


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en matiere de coccinelles, on a deja MacOssinelle...



Ah zut


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux-tu savoir avant d'avoir essayer ?



Ah voilà, ça c'est du bon sens !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

rooooh !!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooooh !!!!


 Burrpp


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

juste en passant...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

huummm que flood...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> huummm que flood...


OH !  tu es là ! je t'ai trouvé


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> OH !  tu es là ! je t'ai trouvé


heuuuuu, c'était pas trouvé comme ça que je voulais dire...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu, c'était pas trouvé comme ça que je voulais dire...


ah ? ... je sais pas ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué à cache-cache


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ? ... je sais pas ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué à cache-cache


allez viens je vais t'apprendre


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> allez viens je vais t'apprendre


heu "viens" où ... on m'a toujours dit de ne pas suivre les inconnus dans les bars  :rose:


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> heu "viens" où ... on m'a toujours dit de ne pas suivre les inconnus dans les bars  :rose:


t'as raison, y'a une sacrée bande de dégénérés ici


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

et puis je suis trop jeune en plus  si si


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, y'a une sacrée bande de dégénérés ici


Meuh non, meuh non ! 
On est pas dégénérés, on est ... on est ... "différents".


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, meuh non !
> On est pas dégénérés, on est ... on est ... "différents".


hey ! c'est moi qu'il l'ai dit ça hier ! naméo  d'où tu piques mes répliques hein hein ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey ! c'est moi qu'il l'ai dit ça hier ! naméo  d'où tu piques mes répliques hein hein ?


 Si tu l'as dit hier, promis juré, je ne l'avais pas vu. 
les grands esprits se rencontrent.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu l'as dits hier, promis juré, je ne l'avais pas vu.
> les grands esprits se rencontrent. :siffle


boah grand esprit c'est vite dit ... le tiens est limité par une coquille d'oeuf alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il puisse être si grand ...  ( hinhin )


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Ohhh la du calme tout le monde !!
je m'en vais 5 mn et ça part en vrille direct !! :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (20 Juillet 2005)

Chut, le revoila


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Chut, le revoila


on me cacherait des trucs ?? :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah grand esprit c'est vite dit ... le tiens est limité par une coquille d'oeuf alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il puisse être si grand ...  ( hinhin )



Oui, c'est pas l'esprit qu'il a de plus grand, l'animal


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est pas l'esprit qu'il a de plus grand, l'animal


oups... qu'est-ce donc alors ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups... qu'est-ce donc alors ?


En voilà quelquechose d'interessant, alors ???   
Bon ap


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est pas l'esprit qu'il a de plus grand, l'animal


Allons Guytan, ne dévoile pas tout, çà va jaser, et on va encore croire que je t'ai invité dans ma voiture. (private joke).  :love:


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> En voilà quelquechose d'interessant, alors ???
> Bon ap


comment ça bon ap, tu vas manger à 15h00, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce cirque, moi je vais bientôt attaqué mon 4 heures !!!


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> comment ça bon ap, tu vas manger à 15h00, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce cirque, moi je vais bientôt attaqué mon 4 heures !!!


C'est la proximité de l'Espagne... ça bouleverse tes habitudes alimentaires !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

merde un coup de fil et je me sens à l'ouest  :hein:


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est la proximité de l'Espagne... ça bouleverse tes habitudes alimentaires !


Rrrrroooooh la chance...  

vivement dans 10 jours je serai en vacance !!!
tu es en vacance ou tu vis là-bas ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

*





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrroooooh la chance...
> 
> vivement dans 10 jours je serai en vacance !!!
> tu es en vacance ou tu vis là-bas ?


Ah je vis la bas.. enfin ici quoi ! Bon tu m'as compris ?    :hein:   
Moi quand je suis en vacances je vais à Paris, c'est trop bien le métro, les voitures et tout ça...j'adore !


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Euh , je viens de finir de manger il y a une heure et je suis de Paris c normal doc ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

raaah pitin ! une copine me propose d'aller avec à lyon et puis je crois que mes parents vont pas vouloir ... le "on verra" de ma mère n'était pas encourageant  

pitin pitin pitin


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh , je viens de finir de manger il y a une heure et je suis de Paris c normal doc ?


ça depend si c'etait le dejeuner ou le gouter...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> raaah pitin ! une copine me propose d'aller avec à lyon et puis je crois que mes parents vont pas vouloir ... le "on verra" de ma mère n'était pas encourageant
> 
> pitin pitin pitin


Et si tu leur dis que je t'accompagne.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

!!!!!! depuis hier minuit il y a eu des trucs interessants?   



merci   !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu leur dis que je t'accompagne.


je risque de passer mes vacances au couvent


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> raaah pitin ! une copine me propose d'aller avec à lyon et puis je crois que mes parents vont pas vouloir ... le "on verra" de ma mère n'était pas encourageant
> 
> pitin pitin pitin


Allez affirme toi Maiwen !  :hein: 
Tu vas voir ta mere, tu la regarde comme ça :  
Et tu lui dis "Allez Maman stp... :bebe:"...
 Je suis sur que ça va marcher !


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Robertav !   
-Le Naas est toujours porté disparu
- Maiwen ne va pas aller a Lyon
Voilà pour le résumé


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ça depend si c'etait le dejeuner ou le gouter...





Le déjeuner


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Allez affirme toi Maiwen !  :hein:
> Tu vas voir ta mere, tu la regarde comme ça :
> Et tu lui dis "Allez Maman stp... :bebe:"...
> Je suis sur que ça va marcher !


hum ... c'est plus une question d'argent qu'autre chose il me semble ...  :hein:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le déjeuner


  Cool on va créer un club !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Robertav !
> -Le Naas est toujours porté disparu
> - Maiwen ne va pas aller a Lyon
> Voilà pour le résumé




okki !!!!!!     merkiii !!!! :love:  :love: 

donc   

pour nass on va faire un kidnaping chez le consul, tu connais l'adresse  ?   

pour maiwen ..... on va faire pareil !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... c'est plus une question d'argent qu'autre chose il me semble ...  :hein:




et pourquoi pas un petit loto ce soir?   



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

oups j'ai raté plein de truc moi !!  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour nass on va faire un kidnaping chez le consul, tu connais l'adresse  ?


... Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de consul avec Naas depuis hier ?   
Mais je suis ok pour le kidnapping, en plus j'ai vu Alias, alors je sais comment faire...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un petit loto ce soir?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


gnagnagna 


mais c'est même pas drôle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de consul avec Naas depuis hier ?
> Mais je suis ok pour le kidnapping, en plus j'ai vu Alias, alors je sais comment faire...




sa remonte a l'autre soir      

nass etait invité par le consul (14 juillet) , il debarque avec toute la smala 
(dont il n'etait pas le seul a avoir eu cette "brillante" idée  :rateau: ) mais là ....

horreur !!!!!     les enfants etaient intedit , 
surtout les poussettes qui pouvaient abimer la pelouse !!!


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un petit loto ce soir?   :love:  :love:  :love:


Meuh hnon ... Y a "poker" ce soir ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna
> 
> 
> mais c'est même pas drôle




qui ne tente rien , n'as rien


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Ah ok je comprends mieux !   
Sympa le consul !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh hnon ... Y a "poker" ce soir ! :love:





 ha non !!!!! ce soir j'ai du monde , du monde musical


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non !!!!! ce soir j'ai du monde , du monde musical


Le consul et son orchestre ?  

   Consulat Sound System Live ce soir chez Robertav !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Le consul et son orchestre ?




presque !!!!!       

sa te dis une ballade portugaise ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presque !!!!!
> 
> sa te dis une ballade portugaise ?


Juste pour moi ?   
Ouiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presque !!!!!
> 
> sa te dis une ballade portugaise ?



avec un vinho verde, des filets d'anchois, un bon beurre et du bon pain:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec un vinho verde, des filets d'anchois, un bon beurre et du bon pain:  :love:




rahhhhhhhhh      

j'aime pas ce vin moi


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ta belle-famille fait dans le fado ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ta belle-famille fait dans le fado ?




parfois oui, avec le groupe où son pere etait encore là 
avec  son deces prematuré la famille a rompu avec la musique.....

un peu plus tard , bioman , il est rentré dans un autre groupe pour la suite laisser tomber a cause du boulot et la vie de famille....

là, depuis 1 an on le tanne pour  le faire revenir et ils ont reussi 

ce 2 groupes sans pretentions ont laissé de bon souvenir a l'epoque et là
maintenant il y a beaucoup du monde qu'attend la soirée en octobre

voili , volià , maintenant vous savez tout !!


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

bon je suis plus d'accord, on sort du sujet là !!
Robertav est totalement out, elle incapable de flooder !! on met des pavés de 15 lignes dans un thread de flood !!
allez oust dehors  non mais


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est quoi ce bordel !!?? 

   

Ah oui bonjour chez vous ...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui bonjour chez vous ...


Ah non ! 
Cette phrase est réservé à N°6 ! 
Mais t'as jamais regarder "le prisonnier" ou quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> Cette phrase est réservé à N°6 !
> Mais t'as jamais regarder "le prisonnier" ou quoi ?



Si je connais même par coeur ... 

Be seeing you Hurri !!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai ca fait un style les dévédés tout en haut de la bibliothèque en face de la télé :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

....non, rien....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

j'ai voulu capter ma nouvelle tete   

ne me demandez pas ce que je fais bras en l'air et bouche ouverte     

dedicement , mireille avait plus de charme avec cette coiffure 




et puis je les enleve , je les aimes pas


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

C'est un peu flou comme images, on peut pas trop juger.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu flou comme images, on peut pas trop juger.



on dit pas flou , on dit artistique !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dit pas flou , on dit artistique !!!!!


Je savais pas que quand je ratais mes photos je faisais de l'art.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dit pas flou , on dit artistique !!!!!



C'est vraiment un flou artistique le plus complet !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

vous comprenez  pas ... c'est du surréalisme  ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment un flou artistique le plus complet !



Je vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous comprenez  pas ... c'est du surréalisme  ...



Oui la situation est des plus surréaliste en effet !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire... :rateau:



Demain tu comprendras mieux ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: il va lui faire un dessin :affraid:


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Re salut le bar   
C'est ma tournée ! 
Maiwen toi t'as pas droit !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

j'aime pas la biere


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demain tu comprendras mieux ...



Ouille c'est vrai ! c'est demain qu'on se voit... :affraid: 
Que va me faire la bergère ?:affraid: avec cette histoire de surréalisme flou, en plus.

Qui prend un appareil au fait ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ouille c'est vrai ! c'est demain qu'on se voit... :affraid:
> Que va me faire la bergère ?:affraid: avec cette histoire de surréalisme flou, en plus.
> 
> Qui prend un appareil au fait ?


moi ... mackie ...  ...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ouille c'est vrai ! c'est demain qu'on se voit... :affraid:
> Que va me faire la bergère ?:affraid: avec cette histoire de surréalisme flou, en plus.
> Qui prend un appareil au fait ?


Tant qu'il ne te reçoit pas dans le plus simple appareil...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: il va lui faire un dessin :affraid:



Oui oui vous aurez tous les deux un dessin ...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne te reçoit pas dans le plus simple appareil...



On t'as raconté ????


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui vous aurez tous les deux un dessin ...


mmmmmmmmmmmm  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la biere



Gin, Vodka, Rhum, Tequila, Malibu, Soho, Whisky ect. ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

J'espère qu'il ne fera pas le temps d'en ce moment demain à la même heure, sinon cata.
Parce que bon, si la pelouse est détrempée, faut prévoir les bâches et les cirés jaunes.
Au moins on se repèrera facilement.  
J'ai perdu mes méduses en plus... Bouh.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il ne fera pas le temps d'en ce moment demain à la même heure, sinon cata.
> Parce que bon, si la pelouse est détrempée, faut prévoir les bâches et les cirés jaunes.
> Au moins on se repèrera facilement.
> J'ai perdu mes méduses en plus... Bouh.


surtout que moi je déprime quand il fait ce temps :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> surtout que moi je déprime quand il fait ce temps :rose:



Ohh, mais faut pas.
Je suis sûr que M.Stargazer saura te remonter le moral.
On t'offrira un chocolat chaud, avec des chouquettes même.  
Elle sera pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gin, Vodka, Rhum, Tequila, Malibu, Soho, Whisky ect. ?




et voila     on oubli souvent ce qu'aime une femme !!!    

martini, bayleis , sauterne , champagne


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ohh, mais faut pas.
> Je suis sûr que M.Stargazer saura te remonter le moral.
> On t'offrira un chocolat chaud, avec des chouquettes même.
> Elle sera pas belle la vie ?


je choisis pas mes moments de déprime malheureusement

mais euh :rose: un chocolat chaud :rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila     on oubli souvent ce qu'aime une femme !!!
> 
> martini, bayleis , sauterne , champagne



Je connais des femmes qui aiment la sélection proposée par mes soins ...  

Mais c'est vrai que les tiens auraient dû être cités (pourtant j'avais mis un ect.  ). Milles excuses !    :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je connais des femmes qui aiment la sélection proposée par mes soins ...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que les tiens auraient dû être cités (pourtant j'avais mis un ect.  ). Milles excuses !    :rateau:



Ben moi aussi, j'en ai connu des femmes, qu'es-ce tu crois, bouffon - pff !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Y'a ma concierge, ma mère, ma fille, et euh... c'est personnel


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gin, Vodka, Rhum, Tequila, Malibu, Soho, Whisky ect. ?


ah tiens j'avais pas vu ça ... 

j'aime pas l'alcool en général ... enfin il me semble que j'ai déjà bu du soho mais c'était un mélange vert  ... très bon d'ailleurs ... mais bon ... sinon j'aime pas l'alcool...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> !!!!!! depuis hier minuit il y a eu des trucs interessants?
> 
> 
> 
> merci   !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


tu dois relire tout ce qui s'est passé toute la nuit ...  tu ne le regretteras pas


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Qui prend un appareil au fait ?


Je sais qu'il y en a un qui prend son sonotone, mais je voudrais pas dénoncer...
C'est pas de ce genre d'appareil que tu parlais ??


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens j'avais pas vu ça ...
> 
> j'aime pas l'alcool en général ... enfin il me semble que j'ai déjà bu du soho mais c'était un mélange vert  ... très bon d'ailleurs ... mais bon ... sinon j'aime pas l'alcool...



soho ? c'est pas un quartier ?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'il y en a un qui prend son sonotone, mais je voudrais pas dénoncer...
> C'est pas de ce genre d'appareil que tu parlais ??



Le sohotone ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> soho ? c'est pas un quartier ?


les deux mon général! les deux!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est ce que j'avais lu au départ :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

ah cette petite maiwen c'est quand meme notre vedette !!   :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah cette petite maiwen c'est quand meme notre vedette !!   :love:  :love:


et pourquoi ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi ?


Parce que   :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que   :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


c'est pas une réponse ça ...


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une réponse ça ...


Non c'est une conviction   :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une réponse ça ...



Si c'en est une !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est une conviction   :love:  :love:


qui tiendra jusqu'à demain soir


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si c'en est une !


c'est vrai ... mais c'est ma mienne à moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

vedette parce qu'en peu de temps tu es pilier de bar !! tu as des fils à ton nom!! qui est le gagnant du calin au fait ? :mouais:  :rose:    
naméo© :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vedette parce qu'en peu de temps tu es pilier de bar !! tu as des fils à ton nom!! qui est le gagnant du calin au fait ? :mouais:  :rose:
> naméo© :love:


pas de gagnant je fais de calins à personne je suis juste très méchante      .


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

hep les gens!    
Comment ça méga-super-dupa-hyper-extra flood ici ? 

PS : merci joeldu18cher pour mon 500ème post


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas de gagnant je fais de calins à personne je suis juste très méchante      .


méfie toi , y en a qui vont apprécier encore plus .. :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> méfie toi , y en a qui vont apprécier encore plus .. :rateau:


eh ben ranafout, je les merde tous !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben ranafout, je les merde tous !


et polie avec ça!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et polie avec ça!


toujours ... c'est ma marque de fabrique


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'il y en a un qui prend son sonotone, mais je voudrais pas dénoncer...
> C'est pas de ce genre d'appareil que tu parlais ??




Ben si, dénonce, vas-y. Balance-nous le sourd !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Eh ben, y'a de l'ambiance ici. Et joel a retrouvé la parole !   
'lut joel


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep les gens!
> Comment ça méga-super-dupa-hyper-extra flood ici ?
> 
> PS : merci joeldu18cher pour mon 500ème post





Toi il faut que je te parle !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, dénonce, vas-y. Balance-nous le sourd !!



Il a toujours besoin de ses lunettes pour lire une carte au resto ...    :love:


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a toujours besoin de ses lunettes pour lire une carte au resto ...    :love:




Toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben ranafout, je les merde tous !



c'est ce que tu as répondu à ta mère quand tu lui a demandé pour Lyon?    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a toujours besoin de ses lunettes pour lire une carte au resto ...    :love:



j'espère pour toi que tu n'as pas trop rêvé au sujet des cakes...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'espère pour toi que tu n'as pas trop rêvé au sujet des cakes...



J'ai ma connexion pour avoir une part ... La cake connexion.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que tu as répondu à ta mère quand tu lui a demandé pour Lyon?    :mouais:  :rateau:


non j'ai rien répondu


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

wai men, wai


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wai men, wai


fais gaffe je vais t'appeller super roquet


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

oh mais j'ai rien contre les chiens, sautés aux pousses de bambou


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh mais j'ai rien contre les chiens, sautés aux pousses de bambou


tu comptes donc te sauter aux pousses de bambou ... ben chacun son truc hein


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, y'a de l'ambiance ici. Et joel a retrouvé la parole !
> 'lut joel


  'lut poor !! un ami de mon cercle de poètes :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi il faut que je te parle !


à qui??? :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe je vais t'appeller super roquet


super coquet ... tout dans l'élégance moustachière .... :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

'lut 'swa!! 
alors ces amours rousses..?cela fait longtemps que je n'ai plus eu le temps de passer alors j'essaie de rattraper les épisodes précédents .. surtout celui-ci qui me rend tout chose ..


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


coucou franswanounet


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou franswanounet


maiwenounette :love: :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwenounette :love: :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


tu t'appelles franswanounet toi ?


----------



## Sloughi (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir




salut


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou franswanounet


 coucou maiwenounette

PS : Joel, il s'est rien passé de plus depuis... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwenounette
> 
> PS : Joel, il s'est rien passé de plus depuis... :rose:


elle a bien reçu sa culotte ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu t'appelles franswanounet toi ?


 :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS : Joel, il s'est rien passé de plus depuis... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle a bien reçu sa culotte ?


 Le pire, c'est que je suis vraiment super très très méchant... 

Je lui ai pas encore envoyé  Elle doit penser que je pense pas à elle alors que c'est pas vrai


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>




patience .. peut -être...


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 si si, malheureusement, c'est vrai... c'est pas comme un éléphant sortait de ta bouche en fumant


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> patience .. peut -être...


 Ouais... patience... On verra bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que je suis vraiment super très très méchant...
> 
> Je lui ai pas encore envoyé  Elle doit penser que je pense pas à elle alors que c'est pas vrai


attention elles sont très sensibles à ce genre de petits détails .. même si elles ne sont pas toujours très scrupuleuses à donner autant que tu donnes ... peu importe ... donne et tu verras..


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> attention elles sont très sensibles à ce genre de petits détails .. même si elles ne sont pas toujours très scrupuleuses à donner autant que tu donnes ... peu importe ... donne et tu verras..


 C'est pour ça que je dit que je suis méchant et nul de pas avoir encore envoyer depuis le temps


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu t'appelles franswanounet toi ?


non .. mais des idées jumelées en certains espoirs ..cousins..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je dit que je suis méchant et nul de pas avoir encore envoyer depuis le temps


agis ... et puis rougis.. :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> agis ... et puis rougis.. :love:


 Je vais faire


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joel tu nous pompes l'air


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



C'est presque un genre de petit film d'animation, avec un scénario!... :love:


 Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joel tu nous pompes l'air



 Pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joel tu nous pompes l'air


ah !! enfin!!   

je me prépare ... à autre chose ..


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Il manque juste la dispute le soir ou à la télé y'a match de foot a la un et Thalassa à la trois...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Il manque juste la dispute le soir ou à la télé y'a match de foot a la un et Thalassa à la trois...



 Oui, c'est pratiquement ça!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque un genre de petit film d'animation, avec un scénario!... :love:
> 
> 
> Message vBulletin
> ...


héhé un lecteur fidèle .. membre du cercle ...     


maiwen nous la joue vieille acariâtre .; elle s'entraîne pour son futur fiancé..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Il manque juste la dispute le soir ou à la télé y'a match de foot a la un et Thalassa à la trois...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> héhé un lecteur fidèle .. membre du cercle ...
> 
> 
> maiwen nous la joue vieille acariâtre .; elle s'entraîne pour son futur fiancé..


mais j't' merde vieux crouton ! naméo


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


Voilà, c'est parfait !
Faut bien donner un peu de piment à la vie de couple


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

tiens j'ai pas vu diablo aujourd'hui..?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais j't' merde vieux crouton ! naméo


  Tiens ça me rappelle...   ... ah oui...les filles !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais j't' merde vieux crouton ! naméo


ça y est mémère n'a pas de quoi mettre dans sa soupe !! elle réclame des croutons!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

tiens un petit souvenir pour franswa...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle...   ... ah oui...les filles !


maiwen n'est plus les filles mais LA  fille de mac g ... un concentré .. un elixir ... un nectar ... qui agite beaucoup sa petite "pulpe" rachidienne.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen n'est plus les filles mais LA  fille de mac g ... un concentré .. un elixir ... un nectar ... qui agite beaucoup sa petite "pulpe" rachidienne.


ça ferait plaisir à toutes les autres filles ce que tu dis là


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça ferait plaisir à toutes les autres filles ce que tu dis là


mmm
quel égo maiwen!!  méfie toi il ya plusieurs interprétations possibles et mal intentionnées à ce que j'ai écrit ...superM serait par là... :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm
> quel égo maiwen!!  méfie toi il ya plusieurs interprétations possibles et mal intentionnées à ce que j'ai écrit ...superM serait par là... :rateau:




car cette phrase ne concerne pas les autres filles mais seulement toi ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm
> quel égo maiwen!!  méfie toi il ya plusieurs interprétations possibles et mal intentionnées à ce que j'ai écrit ...superM serait par là... :rateau:


ben oui ... je suis un concentré de fille ... un concentré d'emmerdement, de chiantise, de connerie, et de celllulite ... j'apprécie ...


----------



## duracel (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ... je suis un concentré de fille ... un concentré d'emmerdement, de chiantise, de connerie, et de celllulite ... j'apprécie ...



Toutes les qualités d'une fille tellement recherchée.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

sur ce trinquons les amis !! je suis toujours au jus de fruits mais vous pouvez boire .. je prendrai le volant sans soucis ..


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joel j'attends ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ... je suis un concentré de fille ... un concentré d'emmerdement, de chiantise, de connerie, et de celllulite ... j'apprécie ...




oublie cela .. bientôt tu seras femme .. et beaucoup plus belle .. tu peux quitter l'enfance ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> joel j'attends ...


quoi donc..?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quoi donc..?


mp ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

tu es notre vedette locale :love:  

c'est toujours sympa de te croiser ici .. essaie de varier tes humeurs .. tu grinches souvent et ne montres pas tout ce que tu peux être de mieux


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

mp fait !lu et répondu!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Il y a toujours autant d'ambiance à ce que je vois !  . J'ai survolé quelques pages vite fait et on en est, apparemment à *maiwen* _vs_ *joel*. Ça donnne quoi pour l'instant ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu es notre vedette locale :love:
> 
> c'est toujours sympa de te croiser ici .. essaie de varier tes humeurs .. tu grinches souvent et ne montres pas tout ce que tu peux être de mieux


( il m'énerve il m'énerve )


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours autant d'ambiance à ce que je vois !  . J'ai survolé quelques pages vite fait et on en est, apparemment à *maiwen* _vs_ *joel*. Ça donnne quoi pour l'instant ?




vive poor monster et maiwen!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vive poor monster et maiwen!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ( il m'énerve il m'énerve )


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen vedette locale ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Yep PM !   
Maiwen...  Fais 30 pompes tu te sentiras mieux !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Yep PM !
> Maiwen...  Fais 30 pompes tu te sentiras mieux !


t'es fou j'arrive même pas à en faire une seule :rose:


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou j'arrive même pas à en faire une seule :rose:




Tu veux qu'on t'aide ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Yep PM !



Hello !



			
				Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen...  Fais 30 pompes tu te sentiras mieux !



Pas sûr, elle a l'air bien remontée contre joel  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

tu es toujours sur le dos alors ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es toujours sur le dos alors ?


pas quand je ... dors


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Un angelot et un papillon qui se font la tête ? Allons-donc.
Ils doivent se taquiner en là-haut, ils chahutent un peu.
Ils se retrouveront sur une branche et feront la paix.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

vous vous faites des coucous pour vous annoncer sur un forum que vous vous envoyez des mps via le même forum ? je rêve ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous vous faites des coucous pour vous annoncer sur un forum que vous vous envoyez des mps via le même forum ? je rêve ?



C'est leur nouvelle façon de communiquer :" toi dans ton coin et moi je reste dans le mien ! (mais on s'appelle, hein ?)"


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous vous faites des coucous pour vous annoncer sur un forum que vous vous envoyez des mps via le même forum ? je rêve ?


poormonster ... pm ...  

super roquet voyons


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou j'arrive même pas à en faire une seule :rose:


on va t'acheter une grue et des treuils pour te soulever :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> on va t'acheter une grue et des treuils pour te soulever :rose:


... c'est franchement pas drôle ... après tu diras que je grinche ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poormonster ... pm ...
> 
> super roquet voyons


sa majesté super moquette .. ou super coquet ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est franchement pas drôle ... après tu diras que je grinche ...


pardonne moi.. j'ai honte... :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
c'est juste  pour dire des bêtises .. tu es adorable  :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pardonne moi.. j'ai honte... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> c'est juste  pour dire des bêtises .. tu es adorable  :love:


tu vas voir je vais partir pour ,3 semaines rien que pour te faire chier ... je serai moins adorable tout de suite


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas voir je vais partir pour ,3 semaines rien que pour te faire chier ... je serai moins adorable tout de suite


  peux faire moins vulgaire ?? 

allez j'arrête mais c'est toi qui avais commencé ..


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> peux faire moins vulgaire ??
> 
> allez j'arrête mais c'est toi qui avais commencé ..


peux pas ... tu m'as dit d'être moi ... viens pas te plaindre après


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Calmez-vous les jeunes


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas lui qui se plaint le plus sur ce forum...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

à plus tard .. dans les yeux tendres de la nuit ...


bonne soirée à tous ...   supermoquette


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs !

Une bonne soirée à vous depuis Paris, enfin Bagnolet, c'est tout comme et vivement demain soir que je croise enfin certains d'entre vous en vrai :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

et c'est qui super roquet ? 

taho! dis bonjour à mon frère à bagnolet


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *T*aho! dis bonjour à mon frère à bagnolet


Ce sera fait... quand je saurais où il habite  
à demain chère maiwen :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Ouais une nouvelle soirée à essayer de passer entre entre les balles et les pics !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs !
> 
> Une bonne soirée à vous depuis Paris, enfin Bagnolet, c'est tout comme et vivement demain soir que je croise enfin certains d'entre vous en vrai :love:



Mais on s'est déjà vu ... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas lui qui se plaint le plus sur ce forum...



Je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous! 


(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.

 )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!
> 
> 
> (Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.
> ...



Salut ! 

Tu te sens prêt à passer à 4 chiffres ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Tu te sens prêt à passer à 4 chiffres ?



 Il m'avait bien semblé apercevoir l'ombre de tes jupons, la Bergère!... 

 Pour les quatre chiffres... Tu veux dire, un jour, avant ma mort???... 
 Ou avant minuit?...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

A la réflexion, avant minuit, ça va quand même être juste...  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

ti biscuit


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ti biscuit



 Coucou, petite fée papillonnante!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A la réflexion, avant minuit, ça va quand même être juste...  :rateau:


Ici, en 1 heure, ça doit le faire, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A la réflexion, avant minuit, ça va quand même être juste...  :rateau:



Faut juste suivre la cadence !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ici, en 1 heure, ça doit le faire, non ?



Oh oui même avec 60 secondes entre les messages c'est largement faisable !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

suivez-moi  23,75 post/jour je sais y faire


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ici, en 1 heure, ça doit le faire, non ?


 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste suivre la cadence !






			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui même avec 60 secondes entre les messages c'est largement faisable !



 Si vous le dites, je vais donc m'en remettre à votre grande expérience de la chose!...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> suivez-moi  23,75 post/jour je sais y faire



 Comparativement à la tienne, ma moyenne est ridicule... :rateau:
 Je ne joue pas encore dans la cour des grands floodeurs, moi!...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comparativement à la tienne, ma moyenne est ridicule... :rateau:
> Je ne joue pas encore dans la cour des grands floodeurs, moi!...



 Quoique ce soir, je me sens bien parti!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> suivez-moi  23,75 post/jour je sais y faire



T'as essayé de faire pareil sur "Mac OS X"


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> suivez-moi  23,75 post/jour je sais y faire



Attends que je retrouve ma véritable vitesse de croisière et tu verras que 23,75 c'est pas grand chose !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si vous le dites, je vais donc m'en remettre à votre grande expérience de la chose!...



Allez plus que 13 et t'as 45 minutes !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé de faire pareil sur "Mac OS X"





de toute façon je vais partir voir les moutons ( :love: ) alors ça va chuter


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé de faire pareil sur "Mac OS X"



 Ici, c'est vrai que ça va plus vite que sur les forums techniques!...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quoique ce soir, je me sens bien parti!...



Oui on va t'accompagner pour ça !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez plus que 13 et t'as 45 minutes !



 Si c'est un genre de défi, alors!...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on va t'accompagner pour ça !



 J'apprécie l'intention, ma chère bergère!...


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

Roh ça fait des mois que j'avais pas eu un Kernel Panic !!!
Ça fait plaisir, j'aurais du prendre une photo tiens pour immortaliser l'instant !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je vais partir voir les moutons ( :love: ) alors ça va chuter



 La Bergère sollicite ton aide pour les compter?...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

encore a vous chamailler pur savoir qui floode les plus ?   

moi je veux pas cette couronne, celle de princess c'est suffisante !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh ça fait des mois que j'avais pas eu un Kernel Panic !!!
> Ça fait plaisir, j'aurais du prendre une photo tiens pour immortaliser l'instant !



 Parle pas de malheur!... :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore a vous chamailler pur savoir qui floode les plus ?
> 
> moi je veux pas cette couronne, celle de princess c'est suffisante !!!


c'est malgré toi pourtant 


ti biscuit si la bergère veut compter ses moutons elle n'a qu'à venir


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'apprécie l'intention, ma chère bergère!...



Tu perds le rythme là !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore a vous chamailler pur savoir qui floode les plus ?
> 
> moi je veux pas cette couronne, celle de princess c'est suffisante !!!



 Quand on a une couronne de princesse, que peut-on vraiment désirer de plus?...


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

c mouvemente ici !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je vais partir voir les moutons ( :love: ) alors ça va chuter



Ah, on triche  

PS: j'ai effacer le MP et l'url (que je n'ai pas recopiée bien entendu) est partie avec :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2005)

Tiens c'est marrant. je me rends compte que je poste moins souvent quand je suis en vacances que quand je susi au boulot, alors que je passe au moins autant de temps sur mon ordi  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on triche
> 
> PS: j'ai effacer le MP et l'url (que je n'ai pas recopiée bien entendu) est partie avec :rose:


celle là ?

coucou fab'mossieur  

moi je vais me coucher ... enfin lire HP d'abord


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> La Bergère sollicite ton aide pour les compter?...  :rateau:



Non je sais exactement combien il y en a !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore a vous chamailler pur savoir qui floode les plus ?
> 
> moi je veux pas cette couronne, celle de princess c'est suffisante !!!





et ton "o", ça en est où ? J'attends toujours


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est malgré toi pourtant
> 
> 
> ti biscuit si la bergère veut compter ses moutons elle n'a qu'à venir



 J'ai entièrement confiance en les bons soins de la Bergère pour s'occuper de tout son petit troupeau!...


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

J'avais même pas vu que j'etais " Accro a Mac G " , je sais c idiot


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> celle là ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a une couronne de princesse, que peut-on vraiment désirer de plus?...





si !!!!!!!!!!! 



ne pas la porter !!!!!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> c mouvemente ici !



 Oui, ça swingue, ce soir, non?... :style: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entièrement confiance en les bons soins de la Bergère pour s'occuper de tout son petit troupeau!...



C'est une question d'habitude ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça swingue, ce soir, non?... :style: :rateau:



Arrête de mater les belles filles sur la piste et concentre-toi sur ton objectif !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

J'viens de voir un truc sympa : après Google Earth, google lance Google Moon, c'est hallucinant les détails quand on zoome à fond sur la carte&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu perds le rythme là !



 Mais non, mais non...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> et ton "o", ça en est où ? J'attends toujours






et zuttttttttt  :rose: j'ai competement oublié de t'envoyer un mp  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

est que si je fais cette manip, j'aura la clavier completement changé ?



là je part me coucher, mon train est en rain de passer 


bonne nuit !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de mater les belles filles sur la piste et concentre-toi sur ton objectif !!!





Où ca une jolie femme ?  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question d'habitude ! :rateau:



Tiens, au fait : d'après Météo France (  :mouais: ), demain soir 23°, nuageux sur Paris


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de mater les belles filles sur la piste et concentre-toi sur ton objectif !!!



 J'y arriverai, j'y arriverai!...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ne pas la porter !!!!!!!!




 Tu ne voudrais pas abdiquer de ton statut de princesse des forums, tout de même?...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Où ca une jolie femme ?  :rose:



 Toutes les femmes ne sont-elles pas jolies sur nos chers forums?... :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait : d'après Météo France (  :mouais: ), demain soir 23°, nuageux sur Paris



Un ciel moutonneux ..? Quoi de mieux pour une bergère ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Attention human faut faire ça en grand ... Oui je sais tu peux pas répondre !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de voir un truc sympa : après Google Earth, google lance Google Moon, c'est hallucinant les détails quand on zoome à fond sur la carte?



Avec tous ses trous, la lune est un vrai gruyère


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un ciel moutonneux ..? Quoi de mieux pour une bergère ?



Je te dis ça parce que je suis tombé sur le thread tout à l'heure par hasard


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attention human faut faire ça en grand ... Oui je sais tu peux pas répondre !



 Que tu crois!... :love:

 Bon ben voilà... 
 Ma cinquième étoile... 
 Je ne suis pas sûr du tout de la mériter, mais bon... :rateau:

    


​


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je te dis ça parce que je suis tombé sur le thread tout à l'heure par hasard



T'inquiète il fera beau demain !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Que tu crois!... :love:
> 
> Bon ben voilà...
> Ma cinquième étoile...
> ...




Mais si mais si, fais pas ton modeste !!!


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir, tout le monde  

Des choses intéressantes aujourd'hui?


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, faut que j'aille lire le thread sur les bonnes femmes :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, tout le monde
> 
> Des choses intéressantes aujourd'hui?



Bonsoir à toi !   

Pour les choses intéressantes bah je sais pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, faut que j'aille lire le thread sur les bonnes femmes :love:



Bonne lecture !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, tout le monde
> 
> Des choses intéressantes aujourd'hui?



 Mon 1001 ème post pour te saluer, chère katelijn... :love::love:  

 Et sinon, depuis minuit, plein de choses, oui...   
 En partie grâce à toi, la nuit dernière, d'ailleurs...


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !
> 
> Pour les choses intéressantes bah je sais pas ! :rateau:



bon, comme d'habitude


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Rien du tout, ça débloque!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Que tu crois!... :love:
> 
> Bon ben voilà...
> Ma cinquième étoile...
> ...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, faut que j'aille lire le thread sur les bonnes femmes :love:



 Et c'est quoi, au juste, ce thread sur les bonnes femmes?... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>



 Merci, Pauvre Monstre sympathique!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> bon, comme d'habitude



C'est à dire ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rien du tout, ça débloque!!



Modifie pas tes messages comme ça sans prévenir après on croit que je réponds à côté de la plaque ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir katelijn


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi, au juste, ce thread sur les bonnes femmes?... :rateau:



Ben heu, une seconde je vais voir le titre, parce que j'ai pas trop compris. Je me souviens plus qui à lancé le truc, attend je regarde


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi, au juste, ce thread sur les bonnes femmes?... :rateau:


il semblait la dernière fois que j'y ai jeté un oeil que cela manquait de réponses féminines .. ce qui semblait pourtant attendu par l'auteur du fil


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?



Me souviens plus    
Et c'est serieux


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Modifie pas tes messages comme ça sans prévenir après on croit que je réponds à côté de la plaque ...



Les risques du métier, ma chère" bergère
    :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens plus
> Et c'est serieux



Ca commence déjà les trous de mémoire ..?     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Les risques du métier, ma chère" bergère
> :love:  :love:



Et oui ! C'est ça de travailler sans fil !   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il semblait la dernière fois que j'y ai jeté un oeil que cela manquait de réponses féminines .. ce qui semblait pourtant attendu par l'auteur du fil



Qui était donc l'auteur du dit fil?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Qui était donc l'auteur du dit fil?



Fab Fab !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi, au juste, ce thread sur les bonnes femmes?... :rateau:



Ça doit être ceci


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Re coucou, me voilà reviendu !   
Quoi vous n'aviez pas vu que j'etais parti ?   
C'est pas grave c'est une belle nuit !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fab Fab !



Encore un thread qui contient un sondage incorporé?...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Quoi vous n'aviez pas vu que j'etais parti ?



Naaan ! Sérieux ? T'étais parti ?


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! C'est ça de travailler sans fil !   :love:



Ohhhh, ça va toi , va filer ta laine


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être ceci



Merci. 

 Cette fois-ci, il n'y a pas de sondage. 
 Par ailleurs, je me suis abonné. :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

en fait, macounette a donné une très jolie définition du bonheur


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Amis du bar mac g je vous souhaite bien le bon soir


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Amis du bar mac g je vous souhaite bien le bon soir



Bonsoir a toi, juju


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Naaan ! Sérieux ? T'étais parti ?


Taquin va !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Amis du bar mac g je vous souhaite bien le bon soir



 Bonsoir, ami Juju!...


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a toi, juju



salut kate


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh, ça va toi , va filer ta laine



Tu files un mauvais coton toi !


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Effectivement PM je viens de voir ton post dans "les user's de la nuit" à ...10h56 ce matin !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Amis du bar mac g je vous souhaite bien le bon soir



Bien le bonsoir à toi juju !


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

juju kounkoun human katelijn bergère


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Taquin va !



 Je vois que tu viens de passer major!... :king:
 Personne ne peut plus dire que personne ne remarque ta présence, maintenant...! :style:

PS : Ce n'est pas que je sois obsédé par les titres ou les étoiles, mais je me suis moi-même amusé à flooder un peu il n'y pas longtemps, sous les encouragements de la Bergère!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir ç ceux à qui j'avais pas dit, et pardon aux autres


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu viens de passer major!... :king:
> Personne ne peut plus dire que personne ne remarque ta présence, maintenant...! :style:
> 
> PS : Ce n'est pas que je sois obsédé par les titres ou les étoiles, mais je me suis moi-même amusé à flooder un peu il n'y pas longtemps, sous les encouragements de la Bergère!...


Moi je veux etre membre d'elite avant la fin aout ! 
C'est mon obbjectif dans la vie !


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu viens de passer major!... :king:
> Personne ne peut plus dire que personne ne remarque ta présence, maintenant...! :style:
> 
> PS : Ce n'est pas que je sois obsédé par les titres ou les étoiles, mais je me suis moi-même amusé à flooder un peu il n'y pas longtemps, sous les encouragements de la Bergère!...



à partir de major et encore plus de membre d'élite , tu as une histoire sur mac g...et tu y es reconnu ...
 :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement PM je viens de voir ton post dans "les user's de la nuit" à ...10h56 ce matin !



J'étais bien parti et, emporté par mon élan,...  :rose: 
Je me suis quand même excusé auprès de Foguenne.


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

ce qui me fait 500 messages en 40 jours...
soit 500/40...12,5 messages par jour


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> mais je me suis moi-même amusé à flooder un peu il n'y pas longtemps, sous les encouragements de la Bergère!...



Vil délateur  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux etre membre d'elite avant la fin aout !
> C'est mon obbjectif dans la vie !



 Entretenir d'aussi hautes ambitions t'honore... 

 Avec beaucoup de courage et de persévérance, tu vas y arriver!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

12,5 messages/jour 
que je partage entre
2,5 pour les forums techniques
et 10 dans ce fil

Je fais des progres hein ?

Non pas en maths, en flood !


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement PM je viens de voir ton post dans "les user's de la nuit" à ...10h56 ce matin !


Bons souvenirs du tour de France (réponse s'abstenir)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux etre membre d'elite avant la fin aout !
> C'est mon objectif dans la vie !



Eh bé, on est mal barrés 

PS : j'ai supprimé un "b" à ton "objectif", tu visais trop grand re-


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> 12,5 messages/jour
> que je partage entre
> 2,5 pour les forums techniques
> et 10 dans ce fil
> ...



 Nous en sommes tous plus ou moins là... 
 Et pour faire des progrès en maths, l'endroit n'est pas en effet le mieux choisi!... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Tiens une question en passant ...   
C'est qui le membre le plus couronné sur MacGé ?   
(Et pas de mauvais jeu de mot hein ! )


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux etre membre d'elite avant la fin aout !
> C'est mon obbjectif dans la vie !


je m'étais dit la même chose ...!! mais tu verras aprés tu veux être accro!!   une fois là, c'est juste une habitude de venir  .. et le titre est justifié on est accro et on découvre plein de choses intéressantes......  






tu seras élite avant mi aout et tu voudras être accro .. et tu y passeras beaucoup de temps ...
on peut plus patienter après


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je m'étais dit la même chose ...!! mais tu verras aprés tu veux être accro!! une fois là, c'est juste une habitude de venir .. et le titre est justifié on est accro et on découvre plein de choses intéressantes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dans mon cas, et peut-être aussi dans d'autres, je me demande si le titre n'est pas justifié avant même son obtention!... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une question en passant ...
> C'est qui le membre le plus couronné sur MacGé ?
> (Et pas de mauvais jeu de mot hein ! )


supermoquette!!! il a dépassé les plafonds .... sinon ya lemmy jpmiss, naas etc. pardon à ceux qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit tout de suite ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Bons souvenirs du tour de France (réponse s'abstenir)


Ah mais j'adore le Tour de France, je suis un admirateur, je vis pour le tour, je compose des chansons d'amour pour le Tour de France !  :love: 
Non c'est vraiment bien le Tour.... à la télé, ...pendant 5 mn.... et sans le son !


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu files un mauvais coton toi !



bof, avec la chaleur qu'il fait
 :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette!!! il a dépassé les plafonds .... sinon ya lemmy jpmiss, naas etc. pardon à ceux qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit tout de suite ...



modeste tu t'oublie


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime les gens sobre ! Pas de fioriture, juste le necessaire...  
Moi je sais pas faire comme ça !


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> juju kounkoun human katelijn bergère



Bonne nuit a toi!!

P.S. faut que je trouve autre chose mais là je ne suis pas inspiréé du tout!


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais j'adore le Tour de France, je suis un admirateur, je vis pour le tour, je compose des chansons d'amour pour le Tour de France !  :love:
> Non c'est vraiment bien le Tour.... à la télé, ...pendant 5 mn.... et sans le son !



la fourrière aussi ???


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une question en passant ...
> C'est qui le membre le plus couronné sur MacGé ?
> (Et pas de mauvais jeu de mot hein ! )



 Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends par là... 
 Si tu parles des étoiles, de leur couleur, et des titres, c'est une question de nombre de posts au compteur.

 Le total des points discos, c'est autre chose.

 Et la force disco, c'est encore autre chose.


 Donc, tout dépend de la façon dont tu comptes.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la fourrière aussi ???



remue pas le couteau dans la plaie :casse:


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la fourrière aussi ???


 :rateau: C'est pour ça que j'aime regarder à la télé ! 
Je me dit tout le temps "Ah ah, ils ont du en envoyer des voitures a la fourriere"    
Oui c'est mechant mais ça fait du bien !   

J'annonce a tout le monde que je n'ai plus de points de reputation a distribuer ! pardon !   
(Je note tout sur une liste...  )


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Bons souvenirs du tour de France (réponse s'abstenir)


Ben , j'ai rien dit , moi


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> bof, avec la chaleur qu'il fait
> :love:  :love:



Trop de vent ou pas assez sans doute ..? :love: :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends par là...
> Si tu parles des étoiles, de leur couleur, et des titres, c'est une question de nombre de posts au compteur.
> 
> Le total des points discos, c'est autre chose.
> ...


En terme de nombre de messages je me demandais en fait


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour les points disco, etc. tout est expliqué ici, sous la charte


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> En terme de nombre de messages je me demandais en fait



 Supermoquette se plaçait bien, avant sa rétrogradation... 
 Macinside est bien placé aussi, je crois... 
 GlobalCut aussi, me semble-t-il... :king:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> En terme de nombre de messages je me demandais en fait



Dans ce cas là c'est globalcut qui mène la danse !


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pour les points disco, etc. tout est expliqué ici, sous la charte


Ah ben comme tu en parles justement y'a pas tout, c'est quoi les cases vert clair ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Trop de vent ou pas assez sans doute ..? :love: :love:



On ne fait pas trop de bruit les deux tourtereaux ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Si tu vas dans la liste des membres et qu'ensuite tu cliques sur messages t'auras le classement ! Pareil pour les points disco !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben comme tu en parles justement y'a pas tout, c'est quoi les cases vert clair ?



Où ça ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pour les points disco, etc. tout est expliqué ici, sous la charte



 Dans les Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)  , on trouve à peu près tout sur les points disco(s), mais il y a très peu de choses sur la force disco, par contre... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)  , on trouve à peu près tout sur les points disco(s), mais il y a très peu de choses sur la force disco, par contre... :rateau:



Je crois que c'est pour l'aide apportée, la pertinence des réponses ou des propos (surtout par rapport à l'ancienneté), etc.


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Trop de vent ou pas assez sans doute ..? :love: :love:



Je me démande
 :mouais: 

bof, finalmemt , pas assez :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben comme tu en parles justement y'a pas tout, c'est quoi les cases vert clair ?



 Si tu parles des petits carrés verts à droite de la force disco, il s'agit d'icônes pour symboliser une approximation du total de tes points disco(s).


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles des petits carrés verts à droite de la force disco, il s'agit d'icônes pour symboliser une approximation du total de tes points disco(s).



 Toi, tu invites les filles à dancer sur le dance floor!... :love:
 Donc, tu dois être entre 100 et 200 points disco(s), je crois.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est pour l'aide apportée, la pertinence des réponses ou des propos (surtout par rapport à l'ancienneté), etc.



La force disco ou de boulage (le petit chiffre entre parenthèse à côté de ta bar verte) augmente en fonction de la réputation que tu recois, du nombre de message postés et de l'ancienneté (à savoir qu'à chaque anniversaire de ton inscription tu gagnes un point).


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais il y des cases verte et des cases vert clair...
PoorMonster par exemple a 
5 cases vertes
1 case vert clair

...ah c'est bon j'ai capté pardon,
c'est au dela de 5 cases


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je me démande
> :mouais:
> 
> bof, finalmemt , pas assez :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Suffit de demander alors !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La force disco ou de boulage (le petit chiffre entre parenthèse à côté de ta bar verte) augmente en fonction de la réputation que tu recois, du nombre de message postés et de l'ancienneté (à savoir qu'à chaque anniversaire de ton inscription tu gagnes un point).



 Voilà une très claire explication!


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une très claire explication!



bien malin le systeme


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une très claire explication!



Et oui ! Merci.  Et j'ai même donné le nom du plus grand posteur ainsi que le moyen de vérifier mais personne ne l'a vu ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! Merci.  Et j'ai même donné le nom du plus grand posteur ainsi que le moyen de vérifier mais personne ne l'a vu ...


Si si mai j'ai pas trouvé "classement" dans la liste des membres


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! Merci.  Et j'ai même donné le nom du plus grand posteur ainsi que le moyen de vérifier mais personne ne l'a vu ...



globalcut 

edit/27630


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! Merci.  Et j'ai même donné le nom du plus grand posteur ainsi que le moyen de vérifier mais personne ne l'a vu ...



 Moi, je crois avoir *suivi*... 
 J'ai bon?...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Si si mai j'ai pas trouvé "classement" dans la liste des membres



Non tu cliques sur message et ça te classe les membres en fonction du nombre de messages du premier au dernier ... idem si tu cliques sur points disco.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je crois avoir *suivi*...
> J'ai bon?...



Pffff. J'l'ai dit avant...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je crois avoir *suivi*...
> J'ai bon?...



Voilà !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu cliques sur message et ça te classe les membres en fonction du nombre de messages du premier au dernier ... idem si tu cliques sur points disco.



*Exact*.


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu cliques sur message et ça te classe les membres en fonction du nombre de messages du premier au dernier ... idem si tu cliques sur points disco.


Ah ok excellent ! merci   
Et pendant ce temps je note, je note !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. J'l'ai dit avant...



 Je crois bien que nous sommes tous de grands enfants!... :bebe:


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Eh vous avez remarqué un truc dans la liste des membres ?
Classez les par force disco pour voir...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Eh vous avez remarqué un truc dans la liste des membres ?
> Classez les par force disco pour voir...


Il y en a un qui a 3 rouges


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a un qui a 3 rouges


Non lol !   

Ben regardez les filles, elles ecrivent moins de messages, mais elles cartonnent en rapport nbre de message/point disco !
Ce qui veut dire qu'on donne plus facilement des points aux filles ! 
 
Je sais ce qu'il me reste a faire !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a un qui a 3 rouges



Et oui le fameux DVDB ... :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ce qu'il me reste a faire !




Remettre ta jupe


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Finalement , si vous êtes tous contents, ou est le problème?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non lol !
> 
> Ben regardez les filles, elles ecrivent moins de messages, mais elles cartonnent en rapport nbre de message/point disco !
> Ce qui veut dire qu'on donne plus facilement des points aux filles !
> ...



A ton avis pourquoi crois-tu que je porte une robe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Eh vous avez remarqué un truc dans la liste des membres ?
> Classez les par force disco pour voir...



 Là, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:
 On peut les classer par nombre de points disco(s), mais pas par force disco, je crois...  

Ou alors, je ne sais pas du tout comment... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Finalement , si vous êtes tous contents, ou est le problème?



Ben y en a pas !    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:
> On peut les classer par nombre de points disco(s), mais pas par force disco, je crois...
> 
> Ou alors, je ne sais pas du tout comment... :rateau:



Non il parle du classement par points disco !


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:
> On peut les classer par nombre de points disco(s), mais pas par force disco, je crois...
> 
> Ou alors, je ne sais pas du tout comment... :rateau:


Oui pardon je m'etais mal exprimé !

Et je comprends mieux la bergere maintenant ! 
Bon ou est ma perruque ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non lol !
> 
> Ben regardez les filles, elles ecrivent moins de messages, mais elles cartonnent en rapport nbre de message/point disco !
> Ce qui veut dire qu'on donne plus facilement des points aux filles !
> ...




La population macgéenne étant masculine à une écrasante majorité, heureusement que les filles se font davantage bouler vertes que leurs homologues masculins! 
 Cela prouve qu'il y a tout de même un peu de galanterie sur MacGénération!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> La population macgéenne étant masculine à une écrasante majorité, heureusement que les filles se font davantage bouler vertes que leurs homologues masculins!
> Cela prouve qu'il y a tout de même un peu de galanterie sur MacGénération!...


De la galanterie ? ou de la faiblesse ? Ou de la drague ?


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis pourquoi crois-tu que je porte une robe ?


d
Faudrait savoir , chère bergère , une robe ou des jupons  

Moi, je préfère les jupons     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> De la galanterie ? ou de la faiblesse ? Ou de la drague ?



 Euh... 
 Peut-être pouvons-nous raisonnablement nous poser aussi la question comme ça, en effet!...  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> d
> Faudrait savoir , chère bergère , une robe ou des jupons
> 
> Moi, je préfère les jupons     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Je dirais... 
 Plein de jupons sous une grande robe campagnarde, non?... :love::love::love:


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> De la galanterie ? ou de la faiblesse ? Ou de la drague ?


c'est l'heure de ton cachet
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> d
> Faudrait savoir , chère bergère , une robe ou des jupons
> 
> Moi, je préfère les jupons     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Y a toujours des jupons sous la robe ! Plein même ...     :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours des jupons sous la robe ! Plein même ...     :love: :love: :love:



Mets une robe à fleurs pour demain, ça ira bien avec le gazon


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je suis fatiguée  

J'ai rien lu de nouveau sur les bonnes femmes :rose: 

Et ainsi va la vie     


Bonne nuit a tous et toutes   

P.S.: Je fume une cigarette avant de déconecter


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais...
> Plein de jupons sous une grande robe campagnarde, non?... :love::love::love:



Tu connais un peu trop  je trouve ... :mouais: 

    :love:  :love:  :love: 

Et petite rectification. Ma robe si tu regardes bien c'est du satin rose ... C'est pas très campagnard !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mets une robe à fleurs pour demain, ça ira bien avec le gazon



Je me déciderai au dernier moment ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Je suis aller voir pour comprendre, DVDB et ses carrés rouges. Il a provoqué la curée, le gars


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure de ton cachet
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


  Bah a quoi ? bon ? a partir d'aujourd'hui je fais la greve du sommeil !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


  sauf que là, j'aurais peut être sa culotte dans les mains


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis fatiguée
> 
> J'ai rien lu de nouveau sur les bonnes femmes :rose:
> 
> ...



Bonne cigarette !  

Et bonne nuit à toi ... Je ferai virevolter mes jupons dans ta direction cette nuit !   :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sauf que là, j'aurais peut être sa culotte dans les mains



C'est un présent comme un autre ...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais un peu trop  je trouve ... :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Et petite rectification. Ma robe si tu regardes bien c'est du satin rose ... C'est pas très campagnard !



 Une citadine qui s'essaie à des évasions bucoliques?... :love::love::love:


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne cigarette !
> 
> Et bonne nuit à toi ... Je ferai virevolter mes jupons dans ta direction cette nuit !   :love: :love:



Bonne nuit a toi
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon, eh bien, il n'est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.  :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un présent comme un autre ...



 Et elle en sera très touchée... :love: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un présent comme un autre ...


 c'est pas un cadeau... c'est déjà la sienne


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne nuit à toi ... Je ferai virevolter mes jupons dans ta direction cette nuit !   :love: :love:


On lit quand meme des phrases qui pourraient devenir culte la nuit au bar !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien, il n'est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.  :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


 Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un cadeau... c'est déjà la sienne



Ca reste un présent comme un autre ... Toujours à contredire  !


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien, il n'est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.  :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


Tchô !   
Fais de beaux reves !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis fatiguée
> 
> J'ai rien lu de nouveau sur les bonnes femmes :rose:
> 
> ...



 Déconnecte-toi bien de tes soucis de la journée, et que cette fin de nuit te soit douce... :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste un présent comme un autre ... Toujours à contredire  !


 désolé :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> On lit quand meme des phrases qui pourraient devenir culte la nuit au bar !



 Bonne nuit à celles et ceux qui s'en vont!... 
 Revenez bientôt vous amuser des phrases cultes dur bar de Mac Génération!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> On lit quand meme des phrases qui pourraient devenir culte la nuit au bar !



katelijn aime le vent, mes jupons sont là pour ça ! Il font pas que des froufrous tu sais ...


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aller voir pour comprendre, DVDB et ses carrés rouges. Il a provoqué la curée, le gars


 il lle fait pas serieux , un vrai diable ,il est surement plus membre


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose:



C'est mieux ...    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien, il n'est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.  :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.



Bonne nuit PoorMonsteR !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et elle en sera très touchée... :love: :rateau:



Tout est dans la présentation ! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux ...    :love:


 mais ça m'empêche pas de continuer à te contredire...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans la présentation ! :rateau:


 tu crois qu'il faut que je la lave ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais ça m'empêche pas de continuer à te contredire...



Au lieu de me contredire tu devrais rajouter plus de lien sur ton site (qu'il est bien en plus   ) ... Un ça fait pas très sérieux !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'il faut que je la lave ?



 Au risque de briser le charme magique?... :hein: 
 Dans ce cas, c'est à tes risques et périls!...  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de me contredire tu devrais rajouter plus de lien sur ton site (qu'il est bien en plus   ) ... Un ça fait pas très sérieux !


 désolé en ce moment... c'est les vacances  

Je suis en manque de temps pour pouvoir en mettre


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'il faut que je la lave ?



Elle risque de se demander ce que t'as pu faire avec pour avoir eu besoin de le laver ..     :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Je suis en train de lire des posts de DVDB   
Il le faisait expres ! C'est pas possible !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle risque de se demander ce que t'as pu faire avec pour avoir eu besoin de le laver ..     :rateau:  :rose:


 En fait, je crois que c'est plutot elle qui...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je crois que c'est plutot elle qui...



Ah d'accord je vois ...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord je vois ...


 :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas là c'est globalcut qui mène la danse !


 :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king: global cut le maître modérateur ..  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

fini la sieste joel


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit au flood  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> fini la sieste joel


allongé par terre dans mon salon .. un mince coussin sous la tête ...  :sleep: voilà ce qui m'est arrivé ... :rose:


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allongé par terre dans mon salon .. un mince coussin sous la tête ...  :sleep: voilà ce qui m'est arrivé ... :rose:


je t'ai entendu de l'autre fil


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

...Tiens ça me fait penser que ...  :rateau: Je suis un peu out là !
Bonne nuit à tous, je vais rejoindre mon coussin moi aussi !   
A plusssss ! 

Tchô, et a demain pour encore plus de flood !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...Tiens ça me fait penser que ...  :rateau: Je suis un peu out là !
> Bonne nuit à tous, je vais rejoindre mon coussin moi aussi !
> A plusssss !
> 
> Tchô, et a demain pour encore plus de flood !



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allongé par terre dans mon salon .. un mince coussin sous la tête ...  :sleep: voilà ce qui m'est arrivé ... :rose:


cher joel J'ai, suivi ta conversation avec human hier. jai fait un enfant 46 ans, je suis très heureux et complice avec elle a 14 ans et moi 61 je vis seule avec elle (sa  maman est malade) alors tu a encore le temps.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> cher joel J'ai, suivi ta conversation avec human hier. jai fait un enfant 46 ans, je suis très heureux et complice avec elle a 14 ans et moi 61 je vis seule avec elle (sa maman est malade) alors tu a encore le temps.



 J'ai aussi un exemple de ce genre dans ma famille proche.
 La paternité après 40 ans semble en effet une chose tout-à-fait possible.  D'autant que dans ces cas-là, en général, l'enfant est vraiment désiré. Et c'est sans doute l'un des aspects de la question les plus importants.


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un exemple de ce genre dans ma famille proche.
> La paternité après 40 ans semble en effet une chose tout-à-fait possible.  D'autant que dans ces cas-là, en général, l'enfant est vraiment désiré. Et c'est sans doute l'un des aspects de la question les plus importants.


plu ça vai-je la voie devenir femme, elle est partie avec ses grandes cousines voir mickey 3d son premier concert aux arènes de nimes ce soir


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juillet 2005)

c'est lheure de mon marchand de sable bonne cotinuation et dormez bien sages


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est lheure de mon marchand de sable bonne cotinuation et dormez bien sages



Tu saluerais ton marchand de sable pour moi, Juju. 
Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> cher joel J'ai, suivi ta conversation avec human hier. jai fait un enfant 46 ans, je suis très heureux et complice avec elle a 14 ans et moi 61 je vis seule avec elle (sa  maman est malade) alors tu a encore le temps.


c'est étonnant .; je faisais autre chose ... et je pensais justement à cela .. avoir un enfant ...  :love: 

(pour le moment j'ai juste une femme mariée qui me fait la cour   )

étonnant que ce sujet revienne dès que je refais un petit tour sur mac g ..
enfin .. j'ai mes élèves ! petite famille d'une centaine d'élèves par an!!!! enfin , ça c'est le nombre de ceux que j'ai en classe sinon dans les couloirs , j'en ai encore bien d'autres qui veulent me voir


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

je vous laisse avec mon amie .. je crois que je vais me coucher ...






à bientot pour de nouvelles aventures .. merci juju ... (mon père m'a eu quand il avait 50 ans ...  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis pourquoi crois-tu que je porte une robe ?




pour faire comme les ecossais : lui fair prendre l'air  :rose:   


decidement je ferai bien de me coucher là !!!    



bonne journée a tous


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

Sallut , dur de se reveiller a 7 h


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse avec mon amie...




*Elle me fatigue*
un brin les pupilles ton amie...


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle me fatigue*
> un brin les pupilles ton amie...


 C'est toi qui dis ça !!!


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

hola a todos


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour. :rose:


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. :rose:


ho bah t'as l'air tout triste !! que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui dis ça !!!





*Objection votre honneur !*
mon ananas épileptique est l'aboutissement de recherches graphiques très poussées aux confins du surréalisme et de l'art baroque...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> mon ananas épileptique est l'aboutissement de recherches graphiques très poussées aux confins du surréalisme et de l'art baroque...


Un néon clignotant, digne d'un mauvais sex-shop, t'appelles çà de l'art baroque ?   
Moi j'appelles çà du racolage !


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

Aux confins du surréalisme et de la persistence rétinienne !


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle me fatigue*
> un brin les pupilles ton amie...


Comme cela ça va mieux...


----------



## mikoo (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à bientot pour de nouvelles aventures .. merci juju ... (mon père m'a eu quand il avait 50 ans ...  )



Quel nez!  :affraid:   

... Bonjour les floodeurs!  :sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Ça se passe bien pour vous en cette belle journée qui s'annonce ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

Non elle est pas belle la journée ! 
Une belle journée c'est quand les clients sont en vacances et me laissent tranquilles.
Là ils vont partir ... donc ils sont chiants ! 
Je sens que j'ai besoin d'un remontant moi...  
Barman ? Mojito svp... :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous.
Un salut particulier à M. Dos Jones.  

Une belle journée pour flooder. Mais bon, je suis un touriste à côté de certains d'entre vous.
J'ai beaucoup à apprendre.

Je suis au boulot et je bulle dès que je peux.
C'est mal, je sais.


----------



## mikoo (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Barman ? Mojito svp... :love:



Je ne sert que de la Kriek avant midi    
(et puis ya presque plus de budget et le patron veut toujours plus de bière...)


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sert que de la Kriek avant midi
> (et puis ya presque plus de budget et le patron veut toujours plus de bière...)


J'aime po la bière ! 
Et c'est moi qui paye ... Alors je veux mon Mojito ! 
J'ai plus de menthe je peux pas m'en faire...


----------



## mikoo (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime po la bière !
> Et c'est moi qui paye ... Alors je veux mon Mojito !
> J'ai plus de menthe je peux pas m'en faire...



Bon je peut te trouver du mojito dans la cave du bar, viens avec moi   tant que le patron n'est pas encore là je peut te faire un prix...   



Vite!


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non elle est pas belle la journée !
> Une belle journée c'est quand les clients sont en vacances et me laissent tranquilles.
> Là ils vont partir ... donc ils sont chiants !
> Je sens que j'ai besoin d'un remontant moi...
> Barman ? Mojito svp... :love:




TOUT PAREIL POUR MOI !! 
c'est pire que tout les veilles de vacances  !!!!!!
j'en peux plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que tout les veilles de vacances  !!!!!!
> j'en peux plus !!



tant que ce ne sont pas des vieilles de vacances...    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que ce ne sont pas des vieilles de vacances...    :rateau:


Pourquoi t'as déjà testé ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> TOUT PAREIL POUR MOI !!


Patron ! 2 Mojito bien frais ! :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Excusez-moi de faire le buveur d'eau, mais c'est quoi un Mojito ?


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Patron ! 2 Mojito bien frais ! :love:


Santé amigo...


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi de faire le buveur d'eau, mais c'est quoi un Mojito ?


oublie, ça te déssecherai les neuronnes immédiatement, il faut avoir le tuyau un peu entrainé !!


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est juste pour me documenter.  
Je bois plus de trucs durs depuis un moment... juste la bière... je m'assagis.
C'est un peu triste.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2005)

http://www.1001cocktails.com/cocktails/recette_cocktail.php?id_cocktail=45&recette=Mojito


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour me documenter.
> Je bois plus de trucs durs depuis un moment... juste la bière... je m'assagis.
> C'est un peu triste.


Ouuuuuula, j'ai vu certaines bière rivaliser avec le plus forts alcool en matière de "soulage"


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuuula, j'ai vu certaines bière rivaliser avec le plus forts alcool en matière de "soulage"


 Je suis d'accord... D'ailleurs quand ça t'arrive, tu comprends plus grand chose


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

salut a tous et *Bon'AP*....

tiens, tu t'approche des 5000 Franswa....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:.....

:sleep:.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.....
> 
> :sleep:.....



C'est le petit train du sommeil ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous et *Bon'AP*....
> 
> tiens, tu t'approche des 5000 Franswa....


 Salut et bon app' à toi aussi 

Je vais finir par y arriver  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.....
> 
> :sleep:.....


 :sleep:

:sleep:

:sleep:

:love: :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le petit train du sommeil ?


 Tu veux te joindre à nous ?  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de me lever...
Je découvre que quelques abrutis n'aiment pas mon blog... C'est pas grave, on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux te joindre à nous ?  :love:



:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


PS: à consommer avec modération trop de :sleep: nuit gravement à l'affichage des navigateurs


----------



## mikoo (21 Juillet 2005)

Bah maintenant que je connais ton blog, je vais pouvoir le mettre dans les favoris de mon blog.


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me lever...
> Je découvre que quelques abrutis n'aiment pas mon blog... C'est pas grave, on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> 
> PS: à consommer avec modération trop de :sleep: nuit gravement à l'affichage des navigateurs


 Ouais YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:j'suis maaaalaaaade alors je dois être navigateur


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me lever...
> Je découvre que quelques abrutis n'aiment pas mon blog... C'est pas grave, on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde


C'est bon signe si ton blog ne plait pas aux abrutis... non ?   
Moi je prendrais ça comme un compliment ! :love:
(Oui je suis un peu naïf !   )

Bonjour à tous les floodeurs !   

Bon appetit à ceux qui mangent !


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:j'suis maaaalaaaade alors je dois être navigateur


 Non tu n'es pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bon app' à toi aussi
> 
> Je vais finir par y arriver  :love:



Dont seulement 428 posts hors du Bar et des fils à flood des forums Jeux. Pas vraiment de quoi se pavaner.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonne ambiance ici :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne ambiance ici :love:


 Pour pas changer, comme d'hab :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai bien ri en lisant par hasard mon horoscope du jour :
> *"La vie vous fait parfois des cadeaux, mais vous ne les remarquez pas toujours : ouvrez l'½il, et le bon !"*


 Tu demandes si peu et tu recois tant :love:  Conferre ta signature


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dont seulement 428 posts hors du Bar et des fils à flood des forums Jeux. Pas vraiment de quoi se pavaner.


 Pourtant, je regarde si je peux aider...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, je regarde si je peux aider...



Avec le temps passé à flooder, j'en doute.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais des fois le flood, c'est un véritable médicament ! 
Cà aide à se détendre, à dire n'importe quoi pour évacuer la pression, etc... 
Moi je dis que le bar devrais parfois être remboursé par la sécu !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec le temps passé à flooder, j'en doute.


 D'accord, c'est vrai 

Mais, il m'arrive quand même de faire une recherche des sujets sans réponse et de regarder si je peux aider... mais souvent, je peux pas répondre :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais des fois le flood, c'est un véritable médicament !
> Cà aide à se détendre, à dire n'importe quoi pour évacuer la pression, etc...



Abuser d'un médicament n'a jamais été très bon pour la santé, maintenant il est vrai que le flood ne fonctionne que dans l'abus de ce dernier. Sinon, il ne mérite plus le terme de flood.

Moi j'ai mieux pour évacuer la pression: aller voir ce qu'il se passe au-dehors.


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Abuser d'un médicament n'a jamais été très bon pour la santé, maintenant il est vrai que le flood ne fonctionne que dans l'abus de ce dernier. Sinon, il ne mérite plus le terme de flood.
> 
> Moi j'ai mieux pour évacuer la pression: aller voir ce qu'il se passe au-dehors.


avec 21729 posts, c'est l'hopital qui se fou de la charité...  
oups c'est un modos, heuu nan, nan rien, j'ai rien dit :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mieux pour évacuer la pression: aller voir ce qu'il se passe au-dehors.


Tu n'as pas de clients qui t'appellent pour un dépannage à distance... Moi si. Ce qui m'oblige même quand j'ai envie de décompresser à rester scotché derrière mon écran. 
Et puis j'abuse pas moi.  Je flood avec parcimonie. J'explose pas les compteurs ! 
Mais c'est vrai que depuis un moment j'ai pas eu le temps de passer aider sur les forums techniques... 
En plus comment dire...   les problèmes techniques, j'en ai ma dose !


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

quel est ton boulot Hurrican?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mieux pour évacuer la pression: aller voir ce qu'il se passe au-dehors.


La pression ça se boit ! 

Bon tout le monde dehors je dois faire mes besoins


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> avec 21729 posts, c'est l'hopital qui se fou de la charité...
> oups c'est un modos, heuu nan, nan rien, j'ai rien dit :rose:



Profite pendant que tu peux encore te "foutre".  Ça ne risque pas durer bien longtemps...


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

Salut les djeunes


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mieux pour évacuer la pression: aller voir ce qu'il se passe au-dehors.



il y aura de la pression ce soir :love:


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Profite pendant que tu peux encore te "foutre".  Ça ne risque pas durer bien longtemps...


pas grave  

c'est la vie !!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quel est ton boulot Hurrican?


Ben Reponsable informatique/Chef de projet/Programmeur/Responsable Hotline... Enfin tout ce qu'un informaticien peut faire quand il est seul dans un groupe de 8 sociétés, et qu'il vend des prestations à 2 autres groupes.


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben Reponsable informatique/Chef de projet/Programmeur/Responsable Hotline... Enfin tout ce qu'un informaticien peut faire quand il est seul dans un groupe de 8 sociétés, et qu'il vend des prestations à 2 autres groupes.


oups je te plains !!!
ça doit pas être très drôle en ce moment !! :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

i parait qu'on peut flooder ici ?


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

moi j'y crois pas, c'est encore du pipo...


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

Ah si !


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

chut regarde


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de découvrir que la Chag' est modo :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir que la Chag' est modo :affraid:


ah ça fait mal hein ?


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut regarde



C'est intelligent, j'en ai plein dans l'oeil maintenant


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est intelligent, j'en ai plein dans l'oeil maintenant


et blurp le bouilla


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour plus de réalisme...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour plus de réalisme...



et le bruit des vagues


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les djeunes


 WebO, y a de la clientelle    :love:


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas mackie qui bannit d'habitude  ?


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

salut modern ... je suis tombée sur un site hier qui montre de super photos de B. j'essaye de le retrouver ... je reviens !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mackie qui bannit d'habitude  ?


 Ca depend des humeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut modern ... je suis tombée sur un site hier qui montre de super photos de B. j'essaye de le retrouver ... je reviens !




yep, tu veux te faire un peu d'MSN Sofi...?
pas trop mal a la tete....


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend des humeurs



J'espere que t'es de mauvaise humeur alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dont seulement 428 posts hors du Bar et des fils à flood des forums Jeux. Pas vraiment de quoi se pavaner.



WAOAW............et moi, et moi....
ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas entendu un molo sur le flood......ça me manque.........
bonjour chez toi, l'ami....

....


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que t'es de mauvaise humeur alors


 C'est pas moi qui gere le bar pour ta gouverne :rateau: mais les terribles Seigneurs Amok, Foguenne, Finn Atlas...  Et les Cardineaux :bebe:


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut modern ... je suis tombée sur un site hier qui montre de super photos de Bjork. j'essaye de le retrouver ... je reviens !



le voila : http://unit.bjork.com/specials/pics/colour


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> yep, tu veux te faire un peu d'MSN Sofi...?
> pas trop mal a la tete....



pas mal a la tete ... mal aux yeux  ...mais bon allons zy


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> le voila : http://unit.bjork.com/specials/pics/colour


 Merci a toi 

La machine veut pas que je te boule  malheureusement...

Je note  sinon je connaissais ce site, c'est l'officiel


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

4 nouveaux attentats à Londres..... ça fait peur....


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 4 nouveaux attentats à Londres..... ça fait peur....



Oui j'ai entendu ça ....


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci a toi
> 
> La machine veut pas que je te boule  malheureusement...
> 
> Je note  sinon je connaissais ce site, c'est l'officiel



Ahhh caremba , qué nouille !!! y'é souis tombée direct sur cette page et j'ai pas chercher a comprendre ... c'etait dans la nuit alors ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 4 nouveaux attentats à Londres..... ça fait peur....




C'est vraiment bas et plus que pitoyable  on ne peut que condamner ces attentats et leurs auteurs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai entendu ça ....


 
à part ça, ça gaze ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> à part ça, ça gaze ?



Oui et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Posté par madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon les ptits loups
> 
> Je pars sur londres pour quelques jours, alors je tenais à vous
> souhaiter une bonne fin de semaine






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais attention a toi   ... tres bon sejour a londres    :love:  :love:  :love:




ton sejour a londre vient d'etre gaché avec ce 4 bombes   

reviens vite nous donner de tes nouvelles


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

Courage Sofi, tu y es presque....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ça mousse ?


bof bof ça pourrait mousser plus


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment bas et plus que pitoyable  on ne peut que condamner ces attentats et leurs auteurs


c'est horrible tu veux dire !! y'a des notions dans la nature humaine que je ne comprendrai jamais


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

Vous auriez pu faire une minute sans flood, en hommage qd meme


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

non, au moins 10....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Vous auriez pu faire une minute sans flood, en hommage qd meme



et entre le poste de Semac et le tiens, c'est le cas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

bon, ++


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 4 nouveaux attentats à Londres..... ça fait peur....




Tony Blair sur la BBC


----------



## bouilla (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et entre le poste de Semac et le tiens, c'est le cas...



ah vi   c'est bien je vous félicite les floodeurs


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

tranquille, plus d'une demi heure sans flood !!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tranquille, plus d'une demi heure sans flood !!


Moi non plus ! 
Pas eu le temps...


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

ça mérite un lacher de flood ça non !


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça mérite un lacher de flood ça non !


Pas le temps.


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps.


pareil en fait


----------



## Taho! (21 Juillet 2005)

depuis chez teo, juste avant mon départ pour la bouffe Parisienne ! 

:love:


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> depuis chez teo, juste avant mon départ pour la bouffe Parisienne !
> 
> :love:


Rrrrrahh les chanceux !! passe le bonjour à Maiwen de ma part


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Pince lui le fesse droite de sa part !


----------



## Taho! (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrahh les chanceux !! passe le bonjour à Maiwen de ma part





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pince lui le fesse droite de sa part !



ce sera fait !


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce sera fait !


merci !! super


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> depuis chez teo, juste avant mon départ pour la bouffe Parisienne !
> 
> :love:



Bon Paris-plage !


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

Oups , j'ai oublié qu'il y avait une AES Parisienne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oups , j'ai oublié qu'il y avait une AES Parisienne




*Ben.....*
p't'êt' bien qu'ils t'ont oublié toi aussi


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben.....*
> p't'êt' bien qu'ils t'ont oublié toi aussi




T'inquetes , ils savent même pas que j'existe


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes , ils savent même pas que j'existe


Oh si, rassure toi. AUx AES, tu reviens souvent dans les conversations des plus anciens.

Bon ok, ils sont déjà un peu bourrés, mais ça parle de toi... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh si, rassure toi. AUx AES, tu reviens souvent dans les conversations des plus anciens.
> 
> Bon ok, ils sont déjà un peu bourrés, mais ça parle de toi... :modo:





Moi , tu es bien sur de toi ?


----------



## MrStone (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir a vous !  
Bon on va pas se laisser aller hein !   
C'est pas parce qu'ils sont tous partis et qu'ils sont surement en train de s'eclater que le flood doit s'arreter !   
...
 Bon c'est pas toutça moi je vous laisse je vais manger...  

Bon ap et à tout' !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a vous !
> Bon on va pas se laisser aller hein !
> C'est pas parce qu'ils sont tous partis et qu'ils sont surement en train de s'eclater que le flood doit s'arreter !
> ...
> ...



Ce soir, déprime. Je mange liquide


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes , ils savent même pas que j'existe


 A bon, tu crois ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , tu es bien sur de toi ?



Oh oui SirMacGreggor...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , tu es bien sur de toi ?




*Reste à savoir*
si c'est en bien ou en mal...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Un Kleenex ? 
(je plaisante)


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Reste à savoir*
> si c'est en bien ou en mal...




En mal comme d'habitude


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En mal comme d'habitude


 c'est vraiment trop inzuste...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

oooooo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Eh Gregg, on plaisante, reviens !


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Eh Gregg, on plaisante, reviens !





mais z'es trop z'injuste


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mais z'es trop z'injuste



Tu pourrais peut-être nous expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la chose ?


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais peut-être nous expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la chose ?





demande au grand prêtre macinside   et après ce qu'il te dira sur ma personne , je te laisse juger sur ma propre personne


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> demande au grand prêtre macinside   et après ce qu'il te dira sur ma personne , je te laisse juger sur ma propre personne



Bouhouhouhou


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> demande au grand prêtre macinside   et après ce qu'il te dira sur ma personne , je te laisse juger sur ma propre personne



Ça m'étonnerait qu'il me donne des renseignements qui ne me regardent pas  :mouais: 

Explique-toi ça sera plus simple


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonnerait qu'il me donne des renseignements qui ne me regardent pas  :mouais:
> 
> Explique-toi ça sera plus simple





Oh une broutille au début de macg cela a été mal percu par certains et depuis j'ai une certaine réputation qui est totalement fausée  , c tout


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh une broutille au début de macg cela a été mal percu par certains et depuis j'ai une certaine réputation qui est totalement fausée , c tout



 Pourquoi tu n'écris pas ça en MP ?


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu n'écris pas ça en MP ?




Devrais je ? Je met au courant tout le monde simplement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

ben là ...j'attends des photo du picnic avant d'aller me coucher !!!  

a votre avis , l'attente est encore longue?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Devrais je ? Je met au courant tout le monde simplement



C'est toi qui décide


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben là ...j'attends des photo du picnic avant d'aller me coucher !!!
> 
> a votre avis , l'attente est encore longue?




Tu peux aller te coucher a présent , les photos ne seront publiées que durant la nuit    . Heureusement , que c moi qui décide Poor Monster naméo ©* :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben là ...j'attends des photo du picnic avant d'aller me coucher !!!
> 
> a votre avis , l'attente est encore longue?



Ils doivent attaquer le digestif 

J'attends toujours de savoir où tu en es de ton "o" ?   

Pfff ! Rendez service aux femmes


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Devrais je ? Je met au courant tout le monde simplement


 Tu pense que c'est vraiment essentiel ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, que c moi qui décide PoorMonster naméo ©*





Edit/Je réitère ma "question". Ça veut dire quoi cette phrase ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent attaquer le digestif
> 
> J'attends toujours de savoir où tu en es de ton "o" ?
> 
> Pfff ! Rendez service aux femmes




 je ne peux pas te bouler tt les jours !!!!    

mon o est parfait !!!! :love: merciii  :love:




edit : je bouffe les mots ce soir :sick: ,
 c'est l'heure d'aaller me coucher  :love:  :love:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (21 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu pense que c'est vraiment essentiel ?





Si tu remarques mes fréquences de post , je suis littéralement plus sur macg  .


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

De retour du wakeboard après un bonne pizza et une douche :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Content de te revoir ici, Joel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

j'ai un pote qui vient de revenir de Guadeloupe...   Son rhum est vraiment bon  mais je me demande si je n'en ai pas abusé :rose: ... Tout ça me rappelle une phrase que j'ai sortie lors d'une soirée bien arrosée : "Taisez-vous, de toute façon, j'ai pas révisé, j'connais pas toutes les couleurs de l'alphabet" suivit de : " tiens, j'vais écrire des poèmes pétrarquisants..." . Cherchez pas à comprendre :mouais: , moi non plus j'ai toujours pas compris :rateau: . À cause de ça, toute l'année on m'a dit lorsque je tournais en rond "bah t'as qu'a aller réviser tes couleurs de l'alphabet!". Bande de salauds, j'vous aime bien...


----------



## Franswa (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 salut joel 

T'as des amis chinois avec toi ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut joel
> 
> T'as des amis chinois avec toi ?


je suis dans la nuit et eux voient toujours le jour ...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans la nuit et eux voient toujours le jour ...


 Ouais, sauf quand il se baisse comme ils font  avec leur chapeau pointu  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui vient de revenir de Guadeloupe...   Son rhum est vraiment bon  mais je me demande si je n'en ai pas abusé :rose: ... Tout ça me rappelle une phrase que j'ai sortie lors d'une soirée bien arrosée : "Taisez-vous, de toute façon, j'ai pas révisé, j'connais pas toutes les couleurs de l'alphabet" suivit de : " tiens, j'vais écrire des poèmes pétrarquisants..." . Cherchez pas à comprendre :mouais: , moi non plus j'ai toujours pas compris :rateau: . À cause de ça, toute l'année on m'a dit lorsque je tournais en rond "bah t'as qu'a aller réviser tes couleurs de l'alphabet!". Bande de salauds, j'vous aime bien...



Ainsi donc, même sans connaître toutes les couleurs de l'alphabet, il est malgré tout possible d'écrire des poèmes pétrarquisants? :rateau:
Tu remercieras ton pote pour son rhum!... :casse: :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi donc, même sans connaître toutes les couleurs de l'alphabet, il est malgré tout possible d'écrire des poèmes pétrarquisants? :rateau:


Paraît-il... À vrai dire, je n'ai jamais essayé!  Trop nul en poésie... Dommage...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Trop nul en poésie... Dommage...



C'est normal, tu n'as pas bu de rhum. Pffff ! Faut tout leur expliquer !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Paraît-il... À vrai dire, je n'ai jamais essayé!  Trop nul en poésie... Dommage...



 Et modeste, avec ça!... 
 Moi, je trouve tes posts suffisamment poétiques pour le bar des floodeurs, et même largement!... 
 Tu salueras donc ton copain, et boiras avec lui du rhum à ma santé!.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, sauf quand il se baisse comme ils font  avec leur chapeau pointu  :love:


leur chapeau fait soleil


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juillet 2005)

salut les nuiteux,encore une nuit bien remplie. :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu salueras donc ton copain, et boiras avec lui du rhum à ma santé!.


Avec plaisir :rateau: !!! Mon pote est bien imbibé, il est resté là-bas un mois, il a bien l'habitude (lui  )... J'allais oublier : Bonne nuit les man-o-man (c'est un vieux trip avec un pote, qui est parti de "manimal", vous vous souvenez, la vielle série télé?)


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> leur chapeau fait soleil



Leur visage rond et jaune aussi. 
D'ailleurs, la plupart des smilies sont ronds et jaunes, chinois ou pas. 

     :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir :rateau: !!! Mon pote est bien imbibé, il est resté là-bas un mois, il a bien l'habitude (lui  )... J'allais oublier : Bonne nuit les man-o-man (c'est un vieux trip avec un pote, qui est parti de &quot;manimal&quot;, vous vous souvenez, la vielle série télé?)



 C'est une série télé de mon adolescence, ça! :bebe:
 Donc, ça n'est pas une vieille série télé!... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> :king:



Voilà, ça fait une armée, avec le roi en haut... Reste plus qu'à faire les bouffons du roi : 
:love:    :love:    :love:  Voilà, c'est fait! 
Et les gardes du corps du roi : 
 
 :king:   


Et la population qui comprend rien à toute cette violence... 
   
C'est ça la vie en quelques smileys...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ça fait une armée, avec le roi en haut... Reste plus qu'à faire les bouffons du roi :
> :love:    :love:    :love:  Voilà, c'est fait!
> Et les gardes du corps du roi :
> 
> ...



 C'est presque une épopée, là...


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> leur chapeau fait soleil



levant 
 

 
all
et 
human
que
je 
ne peux
toujours 
pas bouler


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est une série télé de mon adolescence, ça! :bebe:
> Donc, ça n'est pas une vieille série télé!... :rateau:


À ta naissance, je bouler des pavés  gris sur des hommes caqués place de la bourse, mais à ton adolescence, je ne vois pas ???
 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque une épopée, là...


C'est "La Chanson de Roland" revisitée...   "Roland II : plus haut, plus fort, plus loin..." Une sorte de Monsieur Propre© dans un pub pour Cuisine +©, quoi! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À ta naissance, je bouler des pavés  gris sur des hommes caqués place de la bourse, mais à ton adolescence, je ne vois pas ???
> :mouais:  :mouais:


Au carbone 14, ça te fait quel âge ça?     Désolé, c'était juste pour le mot  . T'as le droit de me dire "ça va toi, le p'tit con!"  j'le prendrais bien


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> C'est &quot;La Chanson de Roland&quot; revisitée...   &quot;Roland II : plus haut, plus fort, plus loin...&quot; Une sorte de Monsieur Propre© dans un pub pour Cuisine +©, quoi! :rateau:



 Ceci dit, le meilleur pour raconter une histoire entièrement en smilies reste Joel. Pour s'en convaincre, revoir à partir de *cette page*, à partir de *ce post*.  


 Bonsoir à tous ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués, et tout particulièrement à toi, X_Man!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> À ta naissance, je bouler des pavés gris sur des hommes caqués place de la bourse, mais à ton adolescence, je ne vois pas ???
> :mouais:  :mouais:



 Dire que j'ai raté tout ça!... Si j'étais né quelques années plus tôt, tu aurais pu être pour moi un genre de héros!...


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, j'irais danser sans chapeau et sans pantalon, avec la femme au chapeau
[


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, j'irais danser sans chapeau et sans pantalon, avec la femme au chapeau
> [


mmmmmmmmmmh! ça promet!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> levant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Xman.





Comme le disait un jour Kathy, que je cite en substance, "Il faut parfois bouler des inconnus pour pouvoir rebouler des connus!" 
 Mais je trouve le principe sympa ; 20 boulages pour rebouler ensuite quelqu'un, ça permet de faire aussi plaisir à d'autres. ​


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dire que j'ai raté tout ça!... Si j'étais né quelques années plus tôt, tu aurais pu être pour moi un genre de héros!...


je n'en doute pas,libertée sex sandwich ,bierre ,a 1 franc


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je n'en doute pas,libertée sex sandwich ,bierre ,a 1 franc



 La liberté? Le sexe? Le sandwich? Et aussi la bière? 
 Et tout ça pour un franc???   
 Ma génération et la suivante ont dû vraiment rater beaucoup de choses!...


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmh! ça promet!


 hè urbain tu me passe ton telephone un coup de fil urgent


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

juju :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> juju :love:



Et très en verve, semble-t-il, ce soir! 



			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je n'en doute pas,libertée sex sandwich ,bierre ,a 1 franc


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

coucou a tous je part bossé 4 ou 5 jours donc je vient faire une petite distribe  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je n'en doute pas,libertée sex sandwich ,bierre ,a 1 franc



mais le flipper passé de 1 à 2 F


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou a tous je part bossé 4 ou 5 jours


  4 ou 5 jours d'affilée ? T'es pas fou non !


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> 4 ou 5 jours d'affilée ? T'es pas fou non !



si et en plus 20 heure par jour   
non je déconne pas cette foi


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

waw y a pas foulle se soir !


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> waw y a pas foulle se soir !


Bah ils sont tout partis au lit !   
... Ah les jeunes c'est plus ce que c'etait !  :rateau:


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bah ils sont tout partis au lit !
> ... Ah les jeunes c'est plus ce que c'etait !  :rateau:


m'en parle pas plus sa vas plus je devin un couche tard!
bientôt je vais devenir une chouette


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

oui joel mais encore?


----------



## toys (22 Juillet 2005)

j ai mal au crane alors au lit avec deux aspro (si sa marche je fait ça tous les soir!)


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :d  :d


Et avec la majuscule ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


Bonne nuit a tous, dites donc c'est vrai que c'est tres calme ce soir !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous, dites donc c'est vrai que c'est tres calme ce soir !



 C'est qu'il n'est plus très tôt non plus... 
 Chacun passe quand il peut!... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il n'est plus très tôt non plus...
> Chacun passe quand il peut!... :rateau:


Oh mais c'est que tu as raison !   
Aya ! 
Bon au lit alors !   
Tcho tout le monde, bonne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il n'est plus très tôt non plus...
> Chacun passe quand il peut!... :rateau:


chacun se lasse quand il pleut ...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais c'est que tu as raison !
> Aya !
> Bon au lit alors !
> Tcho tout le monde, bonne nuit



 Et "si ça t'a plu, tu reviens demain", comme on dit!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

human


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> chacun se lasse quand il pleut ...



Pas moi... 
J'aime la pluie... :love:
J'aimerais bien qu'il pleuve, là...  Cela nous rafraîchirait...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


bonne nuit corentin


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> human



 Salut à toi, l'angelot floodeur!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi...
> J'aime la pluie... :love:
> J'aimerais bien qu'il pleuve, là...  Cela nous rafraîchirait...


j'aime la pluie et même aussi le tonnerre ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et avec la majuscule ?


mm je dois avoir des soucis avec le sourire ... j'ai déjà vu que d'autres avaient ce genre de petits soucis ... (même supermoquette!)  essayons


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime la pluie et même aussi le tonnerre ...



 Moi de même!... :love:

Et j'aime tout particulièrement écouter la foudre, en regardant les éclairs!... :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

à plus tard le bar ... mes ailes planent encore dans l'air ...


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

hola a todos...  
je déclare le flood ouvert pour ce dernier jour avant le week-end !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hola a todos...
> je déclare le flood ouvert pour ce dernier jour avant le week-end !!


à vos marques .. prêts... FLOOOOOOOOOOODEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: rho lolo ma tête!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à vos marques .. prêts... FLOOOOOOOOOOODEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*Vas-y*
pars devant, j'te rejoins


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

naméo©


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!... 
 Je ne fais que passer...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

Je voudrais te poser une question, Pur Fils de la Sagesse. 
Une pure question de nioube, qui pourrait d'ailleurs peut-être avoir sa place dans un autre thread, voire sur un autre forum, mais bon... 

 Tu n'as pas le logo MacGénération qui correspond aux Packs MacGé, mais tu as tout de même ton titre personnalisé. :king: Comment cela se fait-il?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais te poser une question, Pur Fils de la Sagesse.
> Une pure question de nioube, qui pourrait d'ailleurs peut-être avoir sa place dans un autre thread, voire sur un autre forum, mais bon...
> 
> Tu n'as pas le logo MacGénération qui correspond aux Packs MacGé, mais tu as tout de même ton titre personnalisé. :king: Comment cela se fait-il?



je crois qu'il suffit de demander à benjamin.... (ou alors d'avoir eu le pack un jour ...?)


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il suffit de demander à benjamin.... (ou alors d'avoir eu le pack un jour ...?)



 Ah, OK. :style:
 Merci pour ta réponse. 
 Bonne fin de journée à toi, Joel!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah, OK. :style:
> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Bonne fin de journée à toi, Joel!...


elle ne fait que commencer ... malheureusement!!  :sleep: rendez moi mon lit!! vivement ce soir!!


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: rho lolo ma tête!!!


oooohhh toi tu étais à l'IES à Paris hier soir, non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

moi étais en flood de nuit!!! tiens je te boule vert pour la peine


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> moi étais en flood de nuit!!! tiens je te boule vert pour la peine


j'ai pas passé mon stade des 24heures, mais dès que la machina le permet je te rends la politesse


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

hep les gens!    :sleep: 
floodeurs du matin, cocorico!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



 :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

bon binje me recouche un peu  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

coucou franswa


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour ! vivent les vacances ! 3 semaines à partir de ce soir ! 
Vache de vache, 2 ans que j'avais pas eu 3 semaines de rang


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou franswa


 Coucou Maiwen


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

Coucou guytan


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Coucou guytan


 salut guytan


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

bonjour joel :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonjour joel :love:


  

bonjour tout le monde  je suis réveillée maintenant


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

bonjour guytan


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

bonjour franswa


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde  je suis réveillée maintenant


 



:love: BONJOUR MAIWEN


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous


  gregg


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !


  bergère


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

et ben   

je vois que meme dans le thread du flood c'est pas la joie   

il ne me reste plus que aller voir dans ceux  tecniques


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


  corentin


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

bon faut passer aux choses sérieuses là ... des noms rien que des noms ...  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben
> 
> je vois que meme dans le thread du flood c'est pas la joie
> 
> il ne me reste plus que aller voir dans ceux  tecniques









JOIE DE TE VOIRRRRRR


bon faut qu'on débouche au bar !!!! allez tournée de naméo©


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> JOIE DE TE VOIRRRRRR
> 
> 
> bon faut qu'on débouche au bar !!!! allez tournée de naméo©


hey !!! mais t'as pas le droit !!! ça perd toute sa valeur après si tout le monde l'utilise !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon faut passer aux choses sérieuses là ... des noms rien que des noms ...  :mouais:


une maiwen deux maiwen trois maiwen quatre maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

champagne????   

parce que pour les boulages je suis  a zero


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! mais t'as pas le droit !!! ça perd toute sa valeur après si tout le monde l'utilise !!


les mots d'auteuse tombent dans le domaine public :rateau: tu es déjà bien vieille!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

a propos de boulage et champagne je dois aller feter l'annif a un des notres    

est que jemba a encore son annif aujourd'hui ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des bulles robertav des bulles!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les mots d'auteuse tombent dans le domaine public :rateau: tu es déjà bien vieille!!


ouais ben étant donné que j'ai même pas 18 ans tu dois attendre encore euh ... 32 ans ... !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben étant donné que j'ai même pas 18 ans tu dois attendre encore euh ... 32 ans ... !!!


heyho naméo ta 3400 messages au compteur !! t'es rin qu'une vieille maiwen!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

quel temps fait il???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben étant donné que j'ai même pas 18 ans tu dois attendre encore euh ... 32 ans ... !!!


32:mouais: ? T'es indulgente!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quel temps fait il???


il faut regarder les yeux de Taho! pour savoir


----------



## iNano (22 Juillet 2005)

Hello les floodeuses et floodeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut regarder les yeux de Taho! pour savoir




c'est le nouveau monsieur meteo sur tf1 ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello les floodeuses et floodeurs !


coucou Nano 

edit : hihi vi roberta


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

salut.....

bon, les modos l'ont ouvert ce fameux fil dont Finn nous parlait l'autre jour...?
je vais voir...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut.....
> 
> bon, les modos l'ont ouvert ce fameux fil dont Finn nous parlait l'autre jour...?
> je vais voir...


HEU LEQUEL????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Apeul apeul lalalalaèreuuuuuu Appeul apple la la la la la !!!!!!!!!!!


la bonne humeur revien après l'apéro du midi !!!


   

(toujours de bonne humeur !!!   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> Apeul apeul lalalalaèreuuuuuu Appeul apple la la la la la !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

je vais aux courses .. à plus tard les enfants...
soyez sages ... on ne bouge plus ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> HEU LEQUEL????



Ben, l'est pas ouvert....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

*Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn* ....

Et alors....vous en etes ou de ce fameux fil...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

bon, je me sens seul tout a coup...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

serai-je en train de realiser un des 4 a la suite, les plus long de l'histoire de ce fil.....et de son predecesseur....


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes , ils savent même pas que j'existe





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh si, rassure toi. AUx AES, tu reviens souvent dans les conversations des plus anciens.
> 
> Bon ok, ils sont déjà un peu bourrés, mais ça parle de toi... :modo:



Tu crois pas si bien dire Fab'Fab. Il était 2 heures du mat, mais on a bien discuté de toi un bon moment pendan la soirée. Certes, on était bourrés ce qui explique que je ne sache plus avec qui j'en ai discuté, mais je t'assure qu'on a parlé de toi ! j'ai même hate d'enfin te voir vraiment sans que tu ne te moques de mon chapeau


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

T'étais pas trop bourré pour faire des photos j'espère. Si ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> T'étais pas trop bourré pour faire des photos j'espère. Si ?



Moi ? bourré ? :mouais: Non, je ne l'avais tout simplement pas mon appareil photo, trop chargé que j'étais !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>




*Décidé*
je le blackliste ...


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire Fab'Fab. Il était 2 heures du mat, mais on a bien discuté de toi un bon moment pendan la soirée. Certes, on était bourrés ce qui explique que je ne sache plus avec qui j'en ai discuté, mais je t'assure qu'on a parlé de toi ! j'ai même hate d'enfin te voir vraiment sans que tu ne te moques de mon chapeau





Tu parles de moi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de moi ?  :mouais:



au début de fab'fab puis de toi oui !

mais je suis sur que tu ne voudras pas me croire !


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> au début de fab'fab puis de toi oui !
> 
> mais je suis sur que tu ne voudras pas me croire !





Si , je veux bien te croire de toute facon on se verra a l'apple expo


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si , je veux bien te croire de toute facon on se verra a l'apple expo


Cette fois oui !


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois oui !




J'y suis toute la semaine a l'apple expo , je serai sur le stand central d'Apple


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si , je veux bien te croire de toute facon on se verra a l'apple expo





on croit ce que on veut, ce que nous arrange , ce que nous plait

le revoir j'aimerais bien.... il a changé ? il est toujour le meme?

et si je le revois , est que une fois pour toute je pourrais le mettre dans la
boite a souvenir ,  fermer cette boite  pour ne plus la reouvrir?

est qu'il disait vrai ? est que c'etait seulement un jeu ?

je ne connais pas la reponse et j'ai peur de la connaitre


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on croit ce que on veut, ce que nous arrange , ce que nous plait
> 
> le revoir j'aimerais bien.... il a changé ? il est toujour le meme?
> 
> ...





Belle prose ....   sinon tu connais ma réponse


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:....


Salut Taho!.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Belle prose ....   sinon tu connais ma réponse




rien a voir ..... d'ailleur j'aurais du poster ailleur


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir ..... d'ailleur j'aurais du poster ailleur





J'aurai penser que cette " prose " m'était destinée  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai penser que cette " prose " m'était destinée  :rose:




mon petit gregg tu est trop jeune pour avoir eté cette personne


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon petit gregg tu est trop jeune pour avoir eté cette personne



Que j'aurai aimé etre cette personne ..  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que j'aurai aimé etre cette personne ..  :rose:




je ne crois pas ..... trop compliqué


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas ..... trop compliqué






Oui une femme qui n'est pas compliquée c'est un euphèmisme  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui une femme qui n'est pas compliquée c'est un euphèmisme  :rateau:



tiens, mais il y a un fil a ce sujet......hmmm.....vais aller le lire, je n'y suis pas encore abonné...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui une femme qui n'est pas compliquée c'est un euphèmisme  :rateau:


Oui, c'est bien vrai ce que tu dis là


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui une femme qui n'est pas compliquée c'est un euphèmisme  :rateau:





les personnages n'etaient pas compliqué, la situation oui


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

je vais aller faire 2 courses, a plus.......
soirée chargée....


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les personnages n'etaient pas compliqué, la situation oui


C'est vrai que quand tu arrives tout ce qui était simple devient compliqué !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que quand tu arrives tout ce qui était simple devient compliqué !  :love:




et voila !!      

encore une fois tt est de ma faute !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois tt est de ma faute !!!!!


Certaines "fautes" sont pardonnées d'avance.  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

j'ai quelques cdb à donner avant de partir en WE, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quelques cdb à donner avant de partir en WE, qui n'en veut ?


 
Par ici


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 

Ganz genau !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Par ici


*Puisqu'il quémande*
c'est rouge qu'il faut le bouler


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

allez il doit m'en rester 1 ou 2 :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

T'en veux des rouges Mr le prophète ? pas de soucis, j'ai çà en stock !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

voila, mr propre et mr prophète sont là  


qui gagnera le boulages ?


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

stargazer, vient un peu par la voir si je peux te bouler


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, mr propre et mr prophète sont là
> 
> 
> qui gagnera le boulages ?


en tout cas t'en a pris un


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Celui qui vient faire mon ménage*
je le boule vert


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Celui qui vient faire mon ménage*
> je le boule vert




tu peux toujours compter sur moi


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

bon allez je me sauve, bon week-end à tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas t'en a pris un




merci mais tu en auras pas en retour .....ni le prophete d'ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon allez je me sauve, bon week-end à tous




tres bon w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci mais tu en auras pas en retour .....ni le prophete d'ailleur


pas grave, c'est mon côté philantrope ou Roberto, je ne demande rien, je reçois tant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, c'est mon côté philantrope ou Roberto, je ne demande rien, je reçois tant




la chance!!!!!!!!!      

moi je demande tant et .... je ne reçois rien


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

Ma pauvre Roberta, à ce rythme, te voilà bientôt de retour à attendre ton gini au bar !


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Alors les gens , il s'est passé quoi depuis que je suis parti ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Celui qui vient faire mon ménage*
> je le boule vert



tu boules qu'a 4..........
c'est pas cher payé.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ma pauvre Roberta, à ce rythme, te voilà bientôt de retour à attendre ton gini au bar !




berkkkk et en plus j'aime pas !!!!  

je ne pourrais pas avoir du s. pellegrino a la place ?


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berkkkk et en plus j'aime pas !!!!
> 
> Je ne pourrais pas avoir du s. pellegrino a la place ?


Bah, j'en prendrais un verre et je te le filerais contre ton Gini. Perso moi j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Puisqu'il quémande*
> c'est rouge qu'il faut le bouler


Certes, mais s''il propose, on va dire que c'est pas grave


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu boules qu'a 4..........
> c'est pas cher payé.....


 
Ouch.... alors quand je boule... c'est comme... rien


----------



## yoffy (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Celui qui vient faire mon ménage*
> je le boule vert


Je préfère te bouler : je n'y connais rien en ménage


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère te bouler : je n'y connais rien en ménage


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Ouch.... alors quand je boule... c'est comme... rien



Oui mais ce sont tous les petits riens qui font la différence ...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? bourré ? :mouais: Non, je ne l'avais tout simplement pas mon appareil photo, trop chargé que j'étais !


Toi, à une AES et pas bourré, je demande à voir.  
Et d'ailleurs t'es un vilain petit menteur, Pinocchio 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (...)  Il était 2 heures du mat, mais on a bien discuté de toi un bon moment pendan la soirée. *Certes, on était bourrés *ce qui explique que je ne sache plus avec qui j'en ai discuté, mais je t'assure qu'on a parlé de toi ! j'ai même hate d'enfin te voir vraiment sans que tu ne te moques de mon chapeau


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Toi, à une AES et pas bourré, je demande à voir.
> Et d'ailleurs t'es un petit vilain menteur



Et un taho! grillé, un !!!


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et un taho! grillé, un !!!




Tu peux parlé ..


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parlé ..


ah non c'était le poulet qui était (pas) grillé ... la bergère était ... euh ... enfin pas grillée quoi :rose:


( je vais me cacher hein ... )


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parlé ..



N'ayant pas évoqué mon état cela m'eût été difficile de me faire grillé ...


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah non c'était le poulet qui était (pas) grillé ... la bergère était ... euh ... enfin pas grillée quoi :rose:
> 
> 
> ( je vais me cacher hein ... )





Il y aura une AES durant l'apple expo ou pas du tout pour que je vois vous enfin tous ..  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas évoqué mon état cela m'eût été difficile de me faire grillé ...


et puis 1m87 à la broche ... déjà que t'as du mal à rentrer dans une voiture


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah non c'était le poulet qui était (pas) grillé ... la bergère était ... euh ... enfin pas grillée quoi :rose:
> 
> 
> ( je vais me cacher hein ... )



Oui tu ferais bien de te cacher en effet !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis 1m87 à la broche ... déjà que t'as du mal à rentrer dans une voiture



C'est pas de ma faute si le siège est collé à la boîte à gant !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de ma faute si le siège est collé à la boîte à gant !


mais non mais non " la fiat est la plus grande voiture du monde "


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Et pour ma question ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non " la fiat est la plus grande voiture du monde "



Une fois le siège reculé oui ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une fois le siège reculé oui ...


je suis sure que tu aurais été très bien dans le ... siège à l'arrière


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

hep! hep! hep!     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu suis sure que tu aurais été très bien dans le ... siège à l'arrière



J'essayerai la prochaine fois !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep! hep! hep!     :love:



Hip hip hip !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

C'était pour dire.............


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hip hip hip !!!   :rateau:



hop! hop! hop!     :love:


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hip hip hip !!!   :rateau:





Hop!! Hop !! Hop    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

.................rien du tout!!!


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Grillage en force par mikoo


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Hop!! Hop !! Hop    :rateau:



Ya pas de majuscules non mais!


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas de majuscules non mais!





La chaleur de Paris abruti Gregg dit il  :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur de Paris abruti Gregg dit il  :rateau:



 c'est le moment favori des inscriptions dans les maisons de retraites


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est le moment favori des inscriptions dans les maisons de retraites




Dit il d'un air frustré ca fait des mois que j'y suis en maison de retraite  :rose:


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dit il d'un air frustré ca fait des mois que j'y suis en maison de retraite  :rose:



Paris arrive pour mettre de "l'ambiance" t'inquiète


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Paris arrive pour mettre de "l'ambiance" t'inquiète





T'inquetes on a déjà Raymonde qui danse sur la table


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes on a déjà Raymonde qui danse sur la table




*C'est ton p'tit nom*
Raymonde ?


----------



## Patamach (22 Juillet 2005)

salut les Champions


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est ton p'tit nom*
> Raymonde ?


y'a une Suzanne pas loin aussi


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est ton p'tit nom*
> Raymonde ?





Non moi c Ursula  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes on a déjà Raymonde qui danse sur la table


 Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit Raymonde, SirMacGregor le multiple banni ? 


Je serais toi, j'irais me cacher et je ne me la ramènerais pas autant...  t'est pas une référence ici :bebe:

Surtout que tu sais qu'au premier pas de travers, t'es cuit et qu'on te guète...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non moi c Ursula  :rose:




*Ouais*
mais tu fais pas le même effet que Fernande...



 :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais*
> mais tu fais pas le même effet que Fernande...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fernande est toujours accompagnée de Josiane pour ce qui est des "animations spéciales" de la maison de retraite ...


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

hein ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

n'oubliez pas filomene !!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

et Félicie ... aussi


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et Félicie ... aussi



Oui mais elle a du poil aux pattes !


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

hein ?!


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, c'est l'heure d'aller se saouler !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est l'heure d'aller se saouler !


t'es matinal toi ...   


:rose:


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

:mouais: 

dormi 2 h la nuit passée, reveil a 8h ce matin..oui je pense aussi


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est l'heure d'aller se saouler !



Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu, hier soir ? Paraît-il que tu devais passer...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu, hier soir ? Paraît-il que tu devais passer...


bah faut pas lui dire ça le pauvre il va se sentir tout mal ... il va pas être content et peut-être même qu'il va me crier dessus :rose:


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu, hier soir ? Paraît-il que tu devais passer...



Soirée chez des potes, je savais meme pas que tu viendrais


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit Raymonde, SirMacGregor le multiple banni ?
> 
> 
> Je serais toi, j'irais me cacher et je ne me la ramènerais pas autant...  t'est pas une référence ici :bebe:
> ...




Là , Angie je comprends pas pourquoi tu intervient . Tu peux m'explique ?


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Là , Angie je comprends pas pourquoi tu intervient . Tu peux m'explique ?




Depuis quand on a besoin de s'expliquer pour te lyncher


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Soirée chez des potes, je savais meme pas que tu viendrais



Moi non plus, tiens :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand on a besoin de s'expliquer pour te lyncher





Le droit du prisonnier a savoir d'etre jugé avant sa sentence


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le droit du prisonnier a savoir d'etre jugé avant sa sentence




*Certes*
mais c'est sans compter avec les exécutions sommaires


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le droit du prisonnier a savoir d'etre jugé avant sa sentence



Bon ok..allez prend ta cigarette, et enfile le casque


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certes*
> mais c'est sans compter avec les exécutions sommaires




Tu peux parler avec ta tête tenue par tes mains


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler avec ta tête tenue par tes mains



Voilà, là par exemple j'ai décapité ton avatar à la hache


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler avec ta tête tenue par tes mains




je crois bien a etre la deniere a ne pas savaoir pourquoi 
tu est le recherché n°1 !!!!!     


pourtant tu me parais pas mechant !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, là par exemple j'ai décapité ton avatar à la hache






 :love:


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien a etre la deniere a ne pas savaoir pourquoi
> tu est le recherché n°1 !!!!!
> 
> 
> pourtant tu me parais pas mechant !





Toujours se méfier de l'eau qui dort


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

ah ouais ça fait un style quand même  ... mais je dirai que la travail à été plus ... affiné chez lepurfil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, là par exemple j'ai décapité ton avatar à la hache




le povre !!!!!   

quelle sentance !!!!!      




disssss  :rose: tu vas pas me couper l'electricité n'est pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

ben ca y va dans le coin, c'est la fete.


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, là par exemple j'ai décapité ton avatar à la hache




Roooh et c quoi la prochaine sentence un ban encore ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*ARRÊTEZ!!!!*
je vais tomber de ma chaise tellement j'en rigole !!!



 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

ah? donc la sentence suivante c'est plus d'avatar du tout?

ca m'interesse ces histoires, je reste un peu en fait 

edit : ah non ok... mais  ca m'interesse quand meme


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ARRÊTEZ!!!!*
> je vais tomber de ma chaise tellement j'en rigole !!!


Tiens t'es membre du cercle (qui clignote) toi ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah? donc la sentence suivante c'est plus d'avatar du tout?
> 
> ca m'interesse ces histoires, je reste un peu en fait


toi on t'as déjà élagué sur le côté non ? il me paraît bien blanc le tour de ton nanimal


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah? donc la sentence suivante c'est plus d'avatar du tout?
> 
> ca m'interesse ces histoires, je reste un peu en fait





Tu veux la même chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh et c quoi la prochaine sentence un ban encore ?




tu as vite retrouvé une tete toi !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux la même chose ?


 en tout cas si on me decapite l'avatar, je vais pas le changer dans la seconde... 

pour c'que j'en ai a foutre...


----------



## Franswa (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas si on me decapite l'avatar, je vais pas le changer dans la seconde...
> 
> pour c'que j'en ai a foutre...




Non mais moi je l'ai changé parce que le découpage était très mal fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi on t'as déjà élagué sur le côté non ? il me paraît bien blanc le tour de ton nanimal


 nan nan, c'est bien moi! 
je l'trouve un peu pourri d'ailleurs mais je m'y suis attache...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas si on me decapite l'avatar, je vais pas le changer dans la seconde...
> 
> pour c'que j'en ai a foutre...




et ben non !!!!

sans electricité comment je vais poster?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

oooooh, toi tu confonds les gens, npn? 
je suis pas sage ni fils moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Il a tout pour plaire*
et pourtant il change d'avatar



 :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il a tout pour plaire*
> et pourtant il change d'avatar
> 
> 
> ...





Que veux tu on se refait pas ..


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

llooooolllllllllll


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> llooooolllllllllll




Tout comme toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2005)

du suspens, de la repartie... 

passionnant!


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme toi



Euh 
 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> :mouais:



Tiens bouillave...


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bouillave...




 


tiens tu m'as fais marrer


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> du suspens, de la repartie...
> 
> passionnant!





Mieux que Dallas


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien a etre la deniere a ne pas savaoir pourquoi
> tu est le recherché n°1 !!!!!


nan, t'es l'avant-dernière...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Pas de message depuis deux heures*
le floodeur s'agite mais ne tient pas sur la longue durée...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

mmmm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...que faire?


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

agitation du floodeur... dans son écran de navigateur... enfermé


----------



## gilardino (23 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir la companie!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir la companie!!!!!!


*Gregg*
sors de  ce corps !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

salut les man-o-man du flood!!! Good night everybody (Van Damme sors de ce corps  !!!)


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

bonnnn soir a tous . A cette heure ci ?? vous si avez moins de 15 ans, la loi interdit d'interroger des personnes âgées de moins de 15 ans sans accord parental.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonnnn soir a tous . A cette heure ci ?? vous si avez moins de 15 ans, la loi interdit d'interroger des personnes âgées de moins de 15 ans sans accord parental.


Juju le justicier. Avec lui, la loi sera respectée.  
Et voila ton nouvel avatar :


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

*Jamiro.
C'était un concert absolument génial...
*Quelle ambiance dans les arénes de Nîmes en cette chaude nuit d'été...


:love::love::love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Jamiro.
> C'était un concert absolument génial...
> *Quelle ambiance dans les arènes de Nîmes en cette chaude nuit d'été...
> 
> ...


ma fille 14 ans (avec sa cousine) a vue franz Ferdinand et mickey 3 d aux arènes  elle a trouvé ça super t'es bien placé pour le spectacle


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Juju le justicier. Avec lui, la loi sera respectée.
> Et voila ton nouvel avatar :


j'achète


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ma fille 14 ans (avec sa cousine) a vue franz Ferdinand et mickey 3 d aux arènes elle a trouvé ça super t'es bien placé pour le spectacle



 J'aurais également aimer aller à ce concert, mais on ne peut pas tout faire, même bien placée...


:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ma fille 14 ans (avec sa cousine) a vue franz Ferdinand et mickey 3 d aux arènes elle a trouvé ça super t'es bien placé pour le spectacle


P.S: J'habite tout de même à coté des arénes...


:love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



être présent avec nous homme au chapeau


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> P.S: J'habite tout de même à coté des arénes...
> 
> 
> :love:


je ,m'en doute?? comme le pur fils ton voisin.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je ,m'en doute?? comme le pur fils ton voisin.



 Pas son voisin, son (pur) fils!...   

 Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas son voisin, son (pur) fils!...
> 
> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...




 *Mais, b....
*Je suis pas sa mére !!!

:love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas son voisin, son (pur) fils!...
> 
> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...



salut human ,j'ai douté un instant que le pur fils ,et la sagesse ,était le même bonhomme


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir, je debarque et j'ai pas sommeil je vous avertis !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Mais, b....*
> Je suis pas sa mére !!!
> 
> :love:



 C'est donc un imposteur!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Il est enfin démasqué!...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, je debarque et j'ai pas sommeil je vous avertis !


tu n'a pas besoin de nous prévenir ?? c'est pas un scoop


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas besoin de nous prévenir ?? c'est pas un scoop


Oups, c'est tellement vrai !   
Et vous savez quoi j'ai posté une vidéo dans ce thread Si vous voulez voir a quoi ressemblent mes reveils le matin a l'aube (vers 14h30 du mat')


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Ravalement de façade

je me sens mieux


:love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oups, c'est tellement vrai !
> Et vous savez quoi j'ai posté une vidéo dans ce thread Si vous voulez voir a quoi ressemblent mes reveils le matin a l'aube (vers 14h30 du mat')



 La fin m'a beaucoup fait rire!...  
 Tu devrais le proposer dans "C'est quoi, ce film"!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonnnn soir a tous . A cette heure ci ?? vous si avez moins de 15 ans, la loi interdit d'interroger des personnes âgées de moins de 15 ans sans accord parental.




*À une heure pareille*
les nioubes devraient être au lit...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oups, c'est tellement vrai !
> Et vous savez quoi j'ai posté une vidéo dans ce thread Si vous voulez voir a quoi ressemblent mes reveils le matin a l'aube (vers 14h30 du mat')


bien la vidéo ,tu dors seul  la b ... sous le bras???


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ravalement de façade
> 
> je me sens mieux
> 
> ...



 Ton précédent avatar était pourtant bien aussi...


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bien la vidéo ,tu dors seul  la b ... sous le bras???


C'est la premiere fois, d'hab j'amene mon rubik's cube avec moi !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ton précédent avatar était pourtant bien aussi...



 Peut être que je me sens moins "loft story" comme ça ... 

:love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À une heure pareille*
> les nioubes devraient être au lit...
> il était bien ce concert, avec bière en gobelets plastique


il était bien ce concert, avec bière en gobelets plastique.
 (je suis un peu moins niouibe??) non du moins je l'espère pas


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est la premiere fois, d'hab j'amene mon rubik's cube avec moi !



 Très bien, la séquence dramatique finale, avec le Rubik's Cube et la musique de Vangelis!... 
 Je ne pensais pas que cette vidéo me ferait autant marrer!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, la séquence dramatique finale, avec le Rubik's Cube et la musique de Vangelis!...
> Je ne pensais pas que cette vidéo me ferait autant marrer!...


Merci !   
En fait c'est un peu la honte de passer apres Jahrom qui a fait un truc vraiment enorme, mais bon c'est  quand meme marrant de se filmer comme un plouc !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il était bien ce concert, avec bière en gobelets plastique.
> (je suis un peu moins niouibe??) non du moins je l'espère pas




 Mais, il n'y était pas, *espéce de n..... 
*Par contre, il y avait bien de la biére (fraiche) dans des gobelets, *glups *.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que je me sens moins "loft story" comme ça ...
> 
> :love:



 Si tu avais peur de te rapprocher du style "loft story" :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu l'as changé!... 
:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais peur de te rapprocher du style "loft story" :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu l'as changé!...
> :love:



 Disons qu'au debut, je me sentais plutot comme quelqu'un qui regarde par le tou de la serrure mais finalement, je parle aussi...


:love::love::love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, la séquence dramatique finale, avec le Rubik's Cube et la musique de Vangelis!...
> Je ne pensais pas que cette vidéo me ferait autant marrer!...



bien mais? le rythme vangelis et Rubik's Cube , est a revoir l' homme a l'harmonica peut être ??


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'au debut, je me sentais plutot comme quelqu'un qui regarde par le tou de la serrure mais finalement, je parle aussi...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



 Ainsi donc allons-nous t'aider à vaincre ta timidité!...


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À une heure pareille*
> les nioubes devraient être au lit...



C'est bien ce que je me disais aussi...  :sleep:


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais, il n'y était pas, *espéce de n.....
> *Par contre, il y avait bien de la biére (fraiche) dans des gobelets, *glups *.



Je confirme ! Il y était pas !


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je me disais aussi...  :sleep:


 il y a des nioubes a toutes heures comme il font les 3 huit


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bien mais? le rythme vangelis et Rubik's Cube , est a revoir l' homme a l'harmonica peut être ??


Ah ? j'essaierai, en fait je l'ai monté un peu "vite fait"...
Et vous ça vous tente pas ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme ! Il y était pas !



 Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé la série "le prisonnier", j'aimerais bien la revoir.


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y a des nioubes a toutes heures comme il font les 3 huit



Je parlais surtout pour moi en fait !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? j'essaierai, en fait je l'ai monté un peu "vite fait"...
> Et vous ça vous tente pas ?



 Techniquement, je ne suis pas encore équipé. :rateau: Mais si je l'étais, ça pourrait me tenter.


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais surtout pour moi en fait !


trop modeste major


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé la série "le prisonnier", j'aimerais bien la revoir.



Arf ! On veut plus de moi à la télé...  

Mais je me produit encore dans toutes les bonnes discothèques  






[edit]





			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> trop modeste major


Modeste, je sais pas, mais fatigué, je confirme...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé la série "le prisonnier", j'aimerais bien la revoir.



 Moi aussi, je l'ai adorée. :love: Et je l'adore toujours. :love: Vive le DVD!...  Et les CDs audio de la musique originale, aussi... 
J'ai même été membre du Six Of One britannique, vers le début des années 90... Pas très longtemps... J'ai sans doute toujours été au moins un peu nioube quelque part, moi!... :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? j'essaierai, en fait je l'ai monté un peu "vite fait"...
> Et vous ça vous tente pas ?



 Si j'étais équipée, ça m'amuserais aussi ... 


:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit...



*Chindogu*?


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

yahoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enfin décidé.... hum...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> *Chindogu*?



 Ce n'est pourtant pas si inutile que ça !!! 

L'image a été trouvée dans google.


:love::love::love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> yahoooooooooooooooooooooo


le cri de tarzan


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pourtant pas si inutile que ça !!!
> 
> L'image a été trouvée dans google.
> 
> ...



 J'ai le petit livre en question, "les 101 inventions japonaises inutiles et farfelues". :rateau:
Il y est dit en substance, au début du livre, qu'un chindogu ne doit pas être inventé pour faire rire, bien que cela finisse toujours par être le cas. 
 Au départ, l'inventeur doit être sincère, et essayer de résoudre un problème, ou de répondre à un besoin...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

me voici


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> me voici



 Ta présence fait toujours plaisir, Joel!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ta présence fait toujours plaisir, Joel!...


are you on ichat ?? tu es sur .mac ou aim?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le petit livre en question, "les 101 inventions japonaises inutiles et farfelues". :rateau:
> Il y est dit en substance, au début du livre, qu'un chindogu ne doit pas être inventé pour faire rire, bien que cela finisse toujours par être le cas.
> Au départ, l'inventeur doit être sincère, et essayer de résoudre un problème, ou de répondre à un besoin...



 Mais, c'est que j'en aurais bien besoin moi, du casque à ventouse pour dormir dans le train, le matin ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> are you on ichat ?? tu es sur .mac ou aim?



AIM.

Mais je chatte déjà avec une autre personne, là. 
Enfin, nous allons nous débrouiller!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> AIM.
> 
> Mais je chatte déjà avec une autre personne, là.
> Enfin, nous allons nous débrouiller!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le cri de tarzan


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


c'es plus sage


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'es plus sage


pourquoi donc plus sage ....?


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

les amoureux de mademoiselle la sagesse sont des philosophes    :love:


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les amoureux de mademoiselle la sagesse sont des philosophes    :love:


quel ambianceur que tu es


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> quel ambianceur que tu es


papillon de nuit éspoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

je n'ambiance pas ... je passe juste sur le fil de la vie ...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je n'ambiance pas ... je passe juste sur le fil de la vie ...


bonne ,nuit monsieur, le professeur, j'espere retrouver demain ta lumière dans la nuit...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonne ,nuit monsieur, le professeur, j'espere retrouver demain ta lumière dans la nuit...


a demain juju , j'esper un jour prochain avoir l'honneur de flooder et de chatter hors mac g avec toi , ce sera vraiment une joie .. a demain


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> a demain juju , j'esper un jour prochain avoir l'honneur de flooder et de chatter hors mac g avec toi , ce sera vraiment une joie .. a demain


merci, mais tu m'impressionne, tu es le bienvenu chez moi. a demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

le soleil approche ... mes yeux font une éclipse et sous leur voile blanc entrainent celle que j'aimerai ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à plus tard


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Quand meme, des fois, on oublie l'essentiel.....


*Aujourd'hui, ma maman est morte...

[...]

...Pour que tout soit consommé,
Pour que je me sente moins seul,
Il me restait à souhaiter
Qu'il y est beaucoup de spectateurs
le jour de mon execution et qu'ils m'accueillent
avec des cris de haines....

*

L'est fort cet Albert quand meme......


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien ce genre d'incipit.....ça en jete quand meme.......
comme celui de la Douane de Mer de D'ormesson qui donne a peut pres:

*je suis mort....*

c'est bô.....pitin®.....
tiens, d'ailleurs je lisais une remarque de Beigbeder
(oui,on aime ou pas, mais des fois il dit des truc pas con....)
sur les incipit et les fins de bouquins que j'ai trouvé marrante, faut que je la retrouve...


bon, mon vin est pas bon.....ça me fait chi**....
bonne nuit....je retourne a mes lectures.....

+++


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Quand meme, des fois, on oublie l'essentiel.....
> 
> 
> *Aujourd'hui, ma maman est morte...
> ...



Tiens, c'est étrange.
Dans ma version j'ai : 
_Aujourd'hui mama est morte. Ou peut-être hier, je ne sais pas._


 :mouais: 




La littérature, c'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

Z'avez pas des trucs plus gais pour commencer la journée ? 
Du genre, bonjour. 
Comment allez-vous ? 
Avez vous passer une bonne nuit ?


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas des trucs plus gais pour commencer la journée ?
> Du genre, bonjour.
> Comment allez-vous ?
> Avez vous passer une bonne nuit ?


coucou  :love:    ...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

file dans ta chambre !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> file dans ta chambre !


tu vas parler à mon papa ?    :rose:    

coucou "vieille" carne  

edit : j'y suis déjà    ( niark niark niark )


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas parler à mon papa ?    :rose:
> 
> coucou "vieille" carne



Faudrait ouais...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait ouais...


il est pas encore rentré à la maison  

mais promis je lui passerai le mot, tonton sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Faut reprendre tout ça en main, ça devient n'importe quoi !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut reprendre tout ça en main, ça devient n'importe quoi !


reprendre tout ça en main ... oui ... ben 'tention ça pourrait être interprété contre toi


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> reprendre tout ça en main ... oui ... ben 'tention ça pourrait être interprété contre toi



Seulement par des gens tordus qui ne me connaissent pas...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Seulement par des gens tordus qui ne me connaissent pas...


et qui ne se doutent en aucun cas que tu es la pureté incarnée  ... la candeur et l'innocence


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et qui ne se doutent en aucun cas que tu es la pureté incarnée  ... la candeur et l'innocence



Exact !

Toujours en prière...

Les mains jointes du matin au soir...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact !
> 
> Toujours en prière...
> 
> Les mains jointent du matin au soir...


c'est beau ce que tu dis :')


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sans rire......

est qu quelqu'un connais une methode via la respiration
pour envoyer valser les maux de ventre ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau ce que tu dis :')



Y a surtout une énorme faute !

Tu me déçois maywen...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans rire......
> 
> est qu quelqu'un connais une methode via la respiration
> pour envoyer valser les maux de ventre ?


 Une bouillote d'eau chaude sur le ventre allongee confortablement dans un lit ca fonctionne bien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une bouillote d'eau chaude sur le ventre allongee confortablement dans un lit ca fonctionne bien





merci   

je vais fouiller ma pharmacie, voir ce que je peux trouver
la bouillotte j'en ai pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Ca fonctionne aussi avec des coussins de pepins de cerises


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca fonctionne aussi avec des coussins de pepins de cerises




t'as pas plus compliqué ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Je cherche 

Nos grands parents utilisaient aussi des briques chaudes pour rechauffer leur lit  :rateau:

Sinon se rouler en boule dans son lit pour se garder bien au chaud fonctionne aussi et ne requiert que son lit


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a surtout une énorme faute !
> 
> Tu me déçois maywen...


hum où ça une faute ? 

et moi c'est ma*i*wen


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est étrange.
> Dans ma version j'ai :
> _Aujourd'hui mama est morte. Ou peut-être hier, je ne sais pas._
> 
> ...




curieux....moi j'ai bien Maman.......(et le reste aussi, mais ce n'est plus l'incipit...)

etonnant en tout cas ton absence de *n* ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans rire......
> 
> est qu quelqu'un connais une methode via la respiration
> pour envoyer valser les maux de ventre ?



Si c'est digestif niveau estomac, j'aime bien la solution du jus de citron avec de l'eau.

Si c'est plus bas, alors de la chaleur pour calmer les douleurs, et de la patience... tiens bon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est plutot stress et trop café mais bon 
3 comprimés et voila , disaparu !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



'lut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Tu bois pas, mais tu mets les doigts...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca fonctionne aussi avec des coussins de pepins de cerises



D'abord tu bouffes les cerises, et aprés tu sais pourquoi t'as mal !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'abord tu bouffes les cerises, et aprés tu sais pourquoi t'as mal !


 Ca s'achete tout fait, qu'est-ce que tu crois ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'achete tout fait, qu'est-ce que tu crois ?



quoi, on vend des noyaux de cerise sans la chair de la cerise autour...?
n'importe quoi....pitin®, dorénavant, je garderai mes noyaux.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi, on vend des noyaux de cerise sans la chair de la cerise autour...?
> n'importe quoi....pitin®, dorénavant, je garderai mes noyaux.....


 Ce sont des coussins pour se relaxer a chauffer au micro-onde 

C'est tres agreable  vraiment...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des coussins pour se relaxer a chauffer au micro-onde
> 
> C'est tres agreable  vraiment...



Rien ne vaut un vrai massage non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des coussins pour se relaxer a chauffer au micro-onde
> 
> C'est tres agreable  vraiment...



pourquoi pas.....surtout avec cette chaleur....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas.....surtout avec cette chaleur....


 Fait pas chaud ici...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas.....surtout avec cette chaleur....



Tu peux toujours remplacer le séjour au micro-ondes par celui au congélateur mais bon cela risque d'être beaucoup moins confortable


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas chaud ici...




comment, il ne fait pas chaud...?!....bouge pas, donne moi l'adresse, j'arrive....
pitin® fait 37 ici......


ps: oui Tibo, bien moins confortable...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment, il ne fait pas chaud...?!....bouge pas, donne moi l'adresse, j'arrive....
> pitin® fait 37 ici......
> 
> 
> ps: oui Tibo, bien moins confortable...


 A Maastricht y fait tout gris  et s'il fait 20 degre c'est le maximum


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

conversation avec une ado ....

- bonjour comment tu vas ? :love:
- pfff j'en ai marre nonna ne me laisse jamais rien faire :mouais: 
- pourtant nonna m'as dt que tu part le matin et tu rentres la nuit  
- oui, bon, je vais avec mes copines mais elle ne veut pas me laisser alle partir               quelques jours avec eux   
- pour aller où ?   
- mais partir.... quelques jours a la mer, quelques jours au lac de garde, 
  on est toute une bande et on irait camper    
- dans ce cas là il n'y a pas nonna qu'est pas d'accord, tu m'oublie?  :mouais: 
- et voila , je vais avoir 17 ans dans 6 jours et meme en italie tu ne me laisse pas  partir avec mes copines , 
nonna ne veut meme pas que j'ai le w.e. de mon annif ......
- ecoute, on coupe court et net : je ne sais pas quelle lumiere t'a frappé , en france tu ne sort pas le soir et tu me demande meme pas , je ne vois pas pourquoi en italie tu devrais faire un hotel priviligié de la maison de nonna.... 
si t'es pas contente tu prends le train , tu rentre et tu vas travailler :hein: 
- l'année prochaine je ne verra plus ici   
- tant mieux , comme cela moi je pourra partir en croisiere au lieu de te payer les vacances 
- toi et ta croisiere , de toute façon t'es malade sur un bateau  :rateau: 
- je partira donc ailleur et c'est pas ton probleme 
- oué oué , personne a rien a foutre de moi ,vous ne pensez que a vos nombril et vous me tenez attaché comme un caniche .... vous gachée ma vie     :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


un de ces 4 je vais l'enregistrer et .....lui faire ecouter quand elle meme un jour sera mere !!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

Ils annoncent 26 °c a Paris , je demande a voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> conversation avec une ado ....



oui, normal....apres c'est la drogue, la prostitution et puis elle reprend ces etudes, trouve un boulot , un mari, fait des enfant.... et tout va bien....puis elle divorce, se remet a la drogue, mais ne se reprostitue pas.....


il faut que jeunesse passe...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ils annoncent 26 °c a Paris , je demande a voir



*Dis donc,
*c'est quoi cet avatar ???
Tu n'aurais pas un peu copié. Houhouhou.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Dis donc,
> *c'est quoi cet avatar ???
> Tu n'aurais pas un peu copié. Houhouhou.



pitin® bien vu.... je croyais Deedee...avais meme pas remarqué.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

bon, ben en tout cas, la version de MacG sans pub est nickel....
mais par contre, le projet Omega est en perte.....
quand je l'utilise, je ne peux enlever les pub et surtout, je n'ai pas les coup de boule donnés....
pas grave, on doit etre 2 a s'en servir et encore je ne m'en sert que lorsque j'utilise FF et c'est vraiment exceptionnel....donc.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® bien vu.... je croyais Deedee...avais meme pas remarqué.....



 P'têt ben qu'il va se faire à nouveau décapiter... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

bon, bon *aprem'*


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Ah c'est plus calme par ici, je vais me poser là tiens ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est plus calme par ici, je vais me poser là tiens ...


Bonjour, boucle d'or . 


:love::love::love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Juillet 2005)

Hep les floodeurs!     

Joli ton nouvel avatar La SAGEsse!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, boucle d'or .
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Salut grande SAGEsse.  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est plus calme par ici, je vais me poser là tiens ...



va donc poster ta recette de poulet au lieu de musarder...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va donc poster ta recette de poulet au lieu de musarder...



C'est choses là prennent du temps ..


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

Salut Star


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

d'un coup tout est calme......

le calme avant la tempete?


----------



## mikoo (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Star



Oh la jolie combinaison bleue !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Oh la jolie combinaison bleue !!!




non, la plus belle est celle de la sagesse  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, la plus belle est celle de la sagesse  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui   avec des cerises dans les cheveux


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Salut Star ! J'ai cru comprendre que ça s'était un peu éternisé jeudi... tu n'as pas abusé au moins ? Tes moutons ont besoin de toi, tu sais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: je me lève :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: je me lève :sleep:


mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## mikoo (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: je me lève :sleep:



d'où ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: je me lève :sleep:




pas la peine de te demander si t'as fait nuit blanche !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, la plus belle est celle de la sagesse  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 C'est de moi qu'on parle ???
Mais je ne porte pas de combinaison moi ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir tous ! 
Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est de moi qu'on parle ???
> Mais je ne porte pas de combinaison moi !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




oui j(ai remarqué : ta varicelle avance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tous !
> Tout le monde va bien ?




bioman ne doit pas etre loin , je passe a la case cuisine
alors , me demander si sa va .....  




   :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (23 Juillet 2005)

Tournée de Picon pour tous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tournée de Picon pour tous.




*Enfin*
une parole sensée


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

mmm la valeur de l'encens a drôlement changé


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

et hop, me-revoilou.....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et hop, me-revoilou.....



Et hop te revoilou !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop te revoilou !



et oui, me revoilou....
et sinon, ça va...?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

pouic !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

un copain pot-de-colle vient d'arriver.....
ben voila , on mangera dans la nuit !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pouic !!



 !! ciuop.....


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

salut les gens


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> salut les gens



sneg sel tulas


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sneg sel tulas





Atchoum yanov


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un copain pot-de-colle vient d'arriver.....


ça fait toujours plaisir ça...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça fait toujours plaisir ça...


c'est un baton ça pas un pot de colle avec la mini spatule pour etaler la colle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

en tout cas , baton ou pot , sa colle !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un baton ça pas un pot de colle avec la mini spatule pour etaler la colle


Ah oui, tu veux dire les p'tits pots qu'on avait à la maternelle et au CP (j'crois que j'vais pleurer, snif snif)! tiens j'ai trouvé :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

et souvent la mini spatule on la cassait... Et puis cette colle, elle a jamais rien collé du tout d'abord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> et souvent la mini spatule on la cassait... Et puis cette colle, elle a jamais rien collé du tout d'abord...



elle avait une bonne odeur quand meme.....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

ouiiiiiii c'est ces petits pots là :love: ma maman elle m'achetait jamais des vrais baton , je me tapais l'affiche avec mes pov' pots et spatule mais finalement j'étais une rebelle !!! ... au CP


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Oh putain ! la colle Cléopatre !!!!!
Urbain, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y couperas pas....


L'odeur de cette colle... elle me revient.
Et la spatule orange qui se glissait dans le trou central.
J'adore. On avait envie d'en manger.
C'était au CP...
Oulala.... 

Faut prévenir quand on montre des trucs pareils.
On a de petits coeurs sensibles...  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, me revoilou....
> et sinon, ça va...?



Ca va bien et toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et toi ?



ben,  ça  va...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain ! la colle Cléopatre !!!!!
> Urbain, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y couperas pas....
> 
> 
> ...


c'est pas possible !!! c'était moi qui était au CP


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et toi ?




les 5000 t'ont remis en route, tu en postes c'est temps ci.....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible !!! c'était moi qui était au CP



Je crois, mais je peux me tromper, tout le monde y est passé ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois, mais je peux me tromper, tout le monde y est passé ...




tu crois....?
mais oui....mais oui.....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les 5000 t'ont remis en route, tu en postes c'est temps ci.....



Oui j'ai repris du poil de la bête !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu crois....?
> mais oui....mais oui.....



J'en suis plus très sûr là ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai repris du poil de la bête !




et moi, je reprendrais bien du poulet...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai repris du poil de la bête !



bonne laine , alors.....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

ailes de poulet grillé des que pot de colle partira !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne laine , alors.....



Oui ça file, ça file !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et moi, je reprendrais bien du poulet...  :rateau:



Le principal n'est pas dans le poulet !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça file, ça file !



file pas trop loin, sinon tu n'arrivera plus a atteindre la clavier....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> file pas trop loin, sinon tu n'arrivera plus a atteindre la clavier....



J'ai le bras long ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le principal n'est pas dans le poulet !



heu.....ça depend, tu connais pas l'expression "mon cul c'est du poulet".......
parce que si le principal est pas dans le poulet....il est dans quoi.....



dt©....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le bras long ...


c'était pas la langue qu'il fallait avoir ... enfin bon :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas la langue qu'il fallait avoir ... enfin bon :rose:



tu sous-entendrais pas beaucoup de chose ?.....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heu.....ça depend, tu connais pas l'expression "mon cul c'est du poulet".......
> parce que si le principal est pas dans le poulet....il est dans quoi.....
> 
> 
> ...



Vu sous cette angle c'est vrai on voit mieux la lune ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sous-entendrais pas beaucoup de chose ?.....


non tu peux pas comprendre tu n'étais pas là ... c'était jeudi dans la voiture de fredmac ( non mais n'allez pas imaginer des choses !!! )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

mouais.......


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas la langue qu'il fallait avoir ... enfin bon :rose:



Non mais ça c'est évident, pas besoin de le rappeler !


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ( non mais n'allez pas imaginer des choses !!! )


Ah ben t'as plus qu'à tout raconter


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain ! la colle Cléopatre !!!!!
> Urbain, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y couperas pas....
> 
> 
> ...




trop de bonheur cette colle.... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben t'as plus qu'à tout raconter


y'a rien à dire , ils ont pas arrêté de parler de bouffe ( mozarella la vraie de vrai et tout ) et puis après ils ont parlé de la fac et c'est qu'il ont dit que ... ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben t'as plus qu'à tout raconter



pas béte....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non tu peux pas comprendre tu n'étais pas là ... c'était jeudi dans la voiture de fredmac ( non mais n'allez pas imaginer des choses !!! )



Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait avec ma langue ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non tu peux pas comprendre tu n'étais pas là ... c'était jeudi dans la voiture de fredmac ( non mais n'allez pas imaginer des choses !!! )


... mmm avec une spatule..?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a rien à dire , ils ont pas arrêté de parler de bouffe ( mozarella la vraie de vrai et tout ) et puis après ils ont parlé de la fac et c'est qu'il ont dit que ... ce que j'ai dit



Ah oui en effet ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ... mmm avec une spatule..?




houla....ça dérape......


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen maitresse floodeuse


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houla....ça dérape......



Ca glisse même ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen maitresse floodeuse


je trouve que ce smiley ne me ressemble pas ... vraiment pas ... certains pourront témoigner


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen maitresse floodeuse



Beaucoup ... Sûrement l'huile sur les corps ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houla....ça dérape......








mmmm ??? 

 ....non ... ça maiwen!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca glisse même ...




si ça glisse trop, met de la Wax....


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que ce smiley ne me ressemble pas ... vraiment pas ... certains pourront témoigner





qu'est ce que je disais ....     certains.... avec un s...


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que ce smiley ne me ressemble pas ... vraiment pas ... certains pourront témoigner


Voui je préfère l'ange ou le papillon...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si ça glisse trop, met de la Wax....



Toujours pour assurer un bon grip ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pour assurer un bon grip ..



effectivement....toujours....


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

un peu de paix ... zen ....;


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui je préfère l'ange ou le papillon...  :love:  :love:



Ca m'étonne tiens ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que je disais ....     certains.... avec un s...


quoi certain*s* ??? quoi "l'huile sur les corps " ???? QUOI ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un peu de paix ... zen ....;



Sic Vic Pacem Parabellum.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui je préfère l'ange ou le papillon...  :love:  :love:


moi aussi spyro ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui je préfère l'ange ou le papillon...  :love:  :love:




va falloir choisir, l'ange... ou le papillon...

 ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Sic Vic Pacem Parabellum.....


je dirais même" si vis pacem para bellum "...     

maître capello (200 avant jc)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même" si vis pacem para bellum "...
> 
> maître capello (200 avant jc)






exact, c'est plus propre comme ça ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> va falloir choisir, l'ange... ou le papillon...
> 
> ...














je reviens à l'ange papillon ... sa silhouette m'apaise ...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact, c'est plus propre comme ça ...



Ah ça y est on a fait le ménage ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même" si vis pacem para bellum "...
> 
> maître capello (200 avant jc)




haaaaa......ça me rappelle les cours de Mme Sobraques....il y a bientot.......12 ans....


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact, c'est plus propre comme ça ...


ah les latinistes distingués ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça y est on a fait le ménage ?


avec un vrai balai d'antiquités .... il faut ménager ta jolie pilosité ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah les latinistes distingués ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



j'ai la meme technique en latin que celle de Toys en Francais.....

d'ailleurs,  ami toys....


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

ça me rappelle les cours de madame Xiberras (  ) et madame Blondelet il y'a ... 5 et 4 ans ...  ( 'tain ça fait loin !!! )


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

à plus tard les amis ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle les cours de madame Xiberras (  ) et madame Blondelet il y'a ... 5 et 4 ans ...  ( 'tain ça fait loin !!! )




Xiberras, c'est basque....non?



(j'essaie de faire tenir un petit peu la discussion, mais c'est dur aujourd'hui... )


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Xiberras, c'est basque....non?
> 
> 
> 
> (j'essaie de faire tenir un petit peu la discussion, mais c'est dur aujourd'hui... )



Te fatigue pas va ... On voit bien que t'as du mal !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Xiberras, c'est basque....non?
> 
> 
> 
> (j'essaie de faire tenir un petit peu la discussion, mais c'est dur aujourd'hui... )


aucune idée  moi je trouvais que ça faisait assez antique


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigue pas va ... On voit bien que t'as du mal !




mouais, y a des jours comme ça...... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain ! la colle Cléopatre !!!!!
> Urbain, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y couperas pas....
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse moi de t'avoir fait un choc pareil... Mais c'est vrai qu'elle nous évoque plein de souvenirs cette colle  ... C'était bien le CP...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (j'essaie de faire tenir un petit peu la discussion, mais c'est dur aujourd'hui... )





... et Dieu dans tout ça?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ... et Dieu dans tout ça?




tiens, c'est vrai, ça fait longtemps que l'on a pas vu le Doc en dieu....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

A y est....

bon, c'est l'heure, on est au top....
on va aller faire la fete comme il faut.....
@+


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ailes de poulet grillé des que pot de colle partira !!!!


Alors, Roberta, l'est parti le pot de colle ? 
Ma grand-mère avait un truc infaillible : le balai à l'envers derrière la porte pour faire partir les "pots-de-colle" indésirables  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

Moi quand il y a un pot de colle, j'allume un des ordis et je me mets devant. 
Généralement au bout de 10 mn, il vient et annonce qu'il doit partir.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand il y a un pot de colle, j'allume un des ordis et je me mets devant.
> Généralement au bout de 10 mn, il vient et annonce qu'il doit partir.



Sauf si c'est un geek ...


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde





Bonsoir , toi


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde



Bonsoir à toi


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Aller, un de plus :
Bonsoir tout le monde !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Et aprés ??? ​


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Aller, un de plus :
> Bonsoir tout le monde !!!



Bonsoir La SAGEsse !


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde


  Bonne nuit, ti papillon


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde



Bonne nuit maiwen :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit katelijn et spyro  :love:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir , toi


Bonsoir , Gregg ,
Bonsoir La Bergère  
Bonsoir La Ssagesse  :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juillet 2005)

Et bonne nuit à ceux qui vont se coucher, moi là j'installe une daubian sur le portable PC que la fac prête à ma mère pour ses cours (oui parce que elle, elle utilise son powerbook), histoire d'arrêter de monopoliser celui de mon père (je sais pas si vous suivez), et c'est pas de la tarte...


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir , Gregg ,
> Bonsoir La Bergère
> Bonsoir La Ssagesse  :love:






Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir La Bergère



Comment va ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs.
Belle soirée n'est-ce pas ? Il fait chaud... j'ai soif... le frigo n'est pas loin...
L'effraction est préméditée.


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne nuit à ceux qui vont se coucher, moi là j'installe une daubian sur le portable PC que la fac prête à ma mère pour ses cours (oui parce que elle, elle utilise son powerbook), histoire d'arrêter de monopoliser celui de mon père (je sais pas si vous suivez), et c'est pas de la tarte...



Bonne nuit à toi  
C'est gentil d'aider ta Maman pour ne pas embeter ton Papa (suis pas sur de t'avoir suivi).
Et en plus tu rates un week-end en Bretagne  
Tu es un bon fils, toi :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps



Longtemps quoi? je suis pas abonnée , moi


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne nuit à ceux qui vont se coucher, moi là j'installe une daubian sur le portable PC que la fac prête à ma mère pour ses cours (oui parce que elle, elle utilise son powerbook), histoire d'arrêter de monopoliser celui de mon père (je sais pas si vous suivez), et c'est pas de la tarte...



Bon courage ...


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Longtemps quoi? je suis pas abonnée , moi





Tu n'es pas comme certains une geekette en puissance  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment va ?



Ça va, sans plus


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> Belle soirée n'est-ce pas ? Il fait chaud... j'ai soif... le frigo n'est pas loin...
> L'effraction est préméditée.



Et la piste jusqu'au coupable facile à remonter ...


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas comme certains une geekette en puissance  :rateau:



Et c'est quoi une "geekette"?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, sans plus



Oh ... Bon ça ira mieux va ! 

Un petit coup de jupons venteux ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi une "geekette"?




La femelle du geek !


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi une "geekette"?





"  L?office de la langue française au Quebec 
Synonyme(s) : net geek geek 
Maniaque d?Internet n. 
Internaute dont la principale motivation est d?être internaute. 
Note(s) : Le terme anglais geek, difficilement traduisible en français, véhicule des connotations négatives, tout d?abord à cause de sa prononciation simulant le babillage des enfants, et aussi par association avec son homographe utilisé pour désigner un clown de carnaval."


Répondu a ton mp ..


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> "  L?office de la langue française au Quebec
> Synonyme(s) : net geek geek
> Maniaque d?Internet n.
> Internaute dont la principale motivation est d?être internaute.
> ...



Merci de tes explications
Mais bof, non, ça depend des jours
    

Edit: a propos de MP: tu te mets quand a lire l'espagnol?   
Oui, ça va, là ils sont avec elle et ça va mieux!!


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tes explications
> Mais bof, non, ça depend des jours
> 
> 
> ...





Katelijn , une geekette ?    . 

Répond a mon mp d'abord et a partir de lundi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

pot'colle est parti stop
j'suis claqué stop
je vais lire mais plus de force pour tapoter stop


bonne nuit bizouzzz  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh ... Bon ça ira mieux va !
> 
> Un petit coup de jupons venteux ?



Oui, et pourquoi pas une tempête?
      :love:


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pot'colle est parti stop
> j'suis claqué stop
> je vais lire mais plus de force pour tapoter stop
> 
> ...





Bonne nuit a toi , pricesse


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Répond a mon mp d'abord et a partir de lundi


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pot'colle est parti stop
> j'suis claqué stop
> je vais lire mais plus de force pour tapoter stop
> 
> ...



Bonne et douce nuit a toi, Princesa 

P.S.: T'as jamais songée à mettre des "filtres"?
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

>





Je t'ai envoyé un mp avant hier et qui est très long , regardes dans ta boîte stp


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pot'colle est parti stop
> j'suis claqué stop
> je vais lire mais plus de force pour tapoter stop
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit !  :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit signorina


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et pourquoi pas une tempête?
> :love:



On va froufrouter pour ça alors !    :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit Robertav.  

Et sinon les floodeurs, vous racontez quoi de beau ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous   
ça se ramolit les gars ... pas de Q ce soir?   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> ça se ramolit les gars ... pas de Q ce soir?   :love:


Du QI alors?


----------



## katelijn (24 Juillet 2005)

Désolée, ma fille vient d'arriver  
je lui fais une tisanne  
Bonne nuit   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

MUNUITTTTTT UNE:love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 t'aime bien parler tout seul???


----------



## duracel (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> jo_6466 t'aime bien parler tout seul???



C'est tellement beau ce qu'il dit, laissons le faire.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, ma fille vient d'arriver
> je lui fais une tisanne
> Bonne nuit   :love:



Bonne nuit à toi !  :love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement beau ce qu'il dit, laissons le faire.



désolé de gacher son art


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> désolé de gacher son art


Meuuuuuuhh non vous ne me gâchez pas la vie pour cela ..
Vous n'êtes pas bavards ... même pas stargazer ... c'est pas normal .. il s'est endormi?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuhh non vous ne me gâchez pas la vie pour cela ..
> Vous n'êtes pas bavards ... même pas stargazer ... c'est pas normal .. il s'est endormi?


Je piqueras bien un petit roupillon en attendant que ça débloque ici   
Il y a des jours où un sentiment de grande solitude vous pèse affreusement sur les épaules ...  :rose:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuhh non vous ne me gâchez pas la vie pour cela ..
> Vous n'êtes pas bavards ... même pas stargazer ... c'est pas normal .. il s'est endormi?



mais a cet heure ci beaucoup de personne dorme!!!
heureusement que mes parents sont pas chez moi


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais a cet heure ci beaucoup de personne dorme!!!
> heureusement que mes parents sont pas chez moi


Pourquoi heureusement?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuhh non vous ne me gâchez pas la vie pour cela ..
> Vous n'êtes pas bavards ... même pas stargazer ... c'est pas normal .. il s'est endormi?



Non non je suis dans les parages !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je suis dans les parages !


je croyais que tu étais encore parti froufrouter


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi heureusement?



ben sinon je devrais etre au lit


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais a cet heure ci beaucoup de personne dorme!!!
> heureusement que mes parents sont pas chez moi


Tu te couches avec les poules d'habitude?
Moi aussi  ... mais c'est pas les mêmes  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que tu étais encore parti froufrouter



Oui mais je fais des pauses de temps en temps, c'est fatiguant à force !


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te couches avec les poules d'habitude?
> Moi aussi  ... mais c'est pas les mêmes  :love:



non meme les poules ne veulent pas de moi mais d'habitude je suis au lit a minuit!!
enfin je fais des truc dans ma chambres


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je fais des pauses de temps en temps, c'est fatiguant à force !


Et que fais-tu pendant les pauses? ..  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> enfin je fais des truc dans ma chambres


Je veux rien savoir ....


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux rien savoir ....



voyons je lis des livres j'écoute la radio
tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Au fait Gilardino .. tu es tout nouveau à ce que je vois ... fait pas attention au délire qui sévit régulièrement sur ce forum ... on s'en sort généralement abimés mais vivants


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

j'avais remarqué mais je me demande si on sort vraiment vivant!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Gilardino .. tu es tout nouveau à ce que je vois ... fait pas attention au délire qui sévit régulièrement sur ce forum ... on s'en sort généralement abimés mais vivants


Tu vois Stargazer il était tout à fait normal il y a 6 mois ... regarde les dégâts maintenant  ..


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> j'avais remarqué mais je me demande si on sort vraiment vivant!!!!!!!



En tout cas pas vraiment mort ...


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Stargazer il était tout à fait normal il y a 6 mois ... regarde les dégâts maintenant  ..



oui je crois d'ailleur que tu viens de lui donner le coup de grace


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Stargazer il était tout à fait normal il y a 6 mois ... regarde les dégâts maintenant  ..



Pourquoi seulement il y a 6 mois ?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pas vraiment mort ...


agonisants on va dire ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois d'ailleur que tu viens de lui donner le coup de grace



Il en faut bien plus pour ça !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois d'ailleur que tu viens de lui donner le coup de grace


Tu n'es pas pour la paix entre les espèces toi!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et que fais-tu pendant les pauses? ..  :rateau:



Je remets mes anglaises en place !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi seulement il y a 6 mois ?


Ah bon? ... c'était bien avant docteur? ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? ... c'était bien avant docteur? ...



Ca l'a toujours été. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je remets mes anglaises en place !


Que tu as jolies au demeurant ... my dear!  :rateau:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut bien plus pour ça !



je vais m'employé pour pouvoir vous donnez le coup de grace trés chere


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca l'a toujours été. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant ...


Moi j'en ai vu d'autres mais posons la question à Gilardino ... tu le trouves surprenant?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'employé pour pouvoir vous donnez le coup de grace trés chere



Beaucoup on essayé ... Tous ont échoué ..


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai vu d'autres mais posons la question à Gilardino ... tu le trouves surprenant?



seul ma pauvre mere me surprend


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup on essayé ... Tous ont échoué ..



je n'échoue jamais dans mes quetes!!!!!!la victoire sera miene


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup on essayé ... Tous ont échoué ..


ça dépends de quels coups on parle? ..


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> je n'échoue jamais dans mes quetes!!!!!!la victoire sera miene


il parait que tu as trouvé la femme idéale?


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il parait que tu as trouvé la femme idéale?



non pas du tout c'était un delire avec une copine!!!!!
mais c'est moi qui est inventé cet phrase et j'en suis fiere!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout c'était un delire avec une copine!!!!!
> mais c'est moi qui est inventé cet phrase et j'en suis fiere!!!


faut faire gaffe parce qu'une femme parfaite n'est pas forcément idéale ... Il paraitrait même qu'aucunes des deux n'esxistent 
Il y a un thread la dessus commencé il y a longtemps et dont on ne voit pas encore la fin


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout c'était un delire avec une copine!!!!!
> mais c'est moi qui est inventé cet phrase et j'en suis fiere!!!



Alors corrige la grosse faute qu'il y a dedans ... 

PS : 2 même ..


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> faut faire gaffe parce qu'une femme parfaite n'est pas forcément idéale ... Il paraitrait même qu'aucunes des deux n'esxistent
> Il y a un thread la dessus commencé il y a longtemps et dont on ne voit pas encore la fin



oui je sais que la femme ideale ou parfaite n'est qu'un reve mais bon il y a des filles que je connais qui son pas si loin de la femme ideale


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors corrige la grosse faute qu'il y a dedans ...


Y a peut-être pas de fautes dedans ? ....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> je n'échoue jamais dans mes quetes!!!!!!la victoire sera miene



Et c'est comme ça qu'on se casse les dents ...


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors corrige la grosse faute qu'il y a dedans ...
> 
> PS : 2 même ..



mais lorsque tu dis cela a une fille sa la flatte!!!!!ma soeur dit que je suis un baratineur a cause de ca


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais que la femme ideale ou parfaite n'est qu'un reve mais bon il y a des filles que je connais qui son pas si loin de la femme ideale


Attends de les voir grandir ... et croises les doigts qu'elles le restent ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a peut-être pas de fautes dedans ? ....



Y en a minimum une (Cf mon PS)


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais lorsque tu dis cela a une fille sa la flatte!!!!!ma soeur dit que je suis un baratineur a cause de ca



Je parle pas du sens mais de la manière dont tu as écrit ta phrase !


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est comme ça qu'on se casse les dents ...



ce n'est pas face a une persone qui a l'age a ma soeur que je vais me casser les dents (de la mer)
au contraire ma replique sera digne de moi


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parle pas du sens mais de la manière dont tu as écrit ta phrase !



j'ai mal écrit ma phrase??


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas face a une persone qui a l'age a ma soeur que je vais me casser les dents (de la mer)
> au contraire ma replique sera digne de moi



Tu sais que les dents de la mer à la fin elles se font toujours zigouiller ?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal écrit ma phrase??


on dit que la femme parfaite n'existe pas mais moi je t'ai trouvé

Tu penses vraiment que tu vas les faire tomber toutes à tes pieds avec cette seule phrase?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal écrit ma phrase??



Ah oui et pas qu'un peu ...
Bon déjà c'est existe et pas exsite (mais bon ça c'est une erreur de frappe pas trop grave). En revanche le "je t'est trouvée" ...  "C'est je t'ai trouvé".


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que les dents de la mer à la fin elles se font toujours zigouiller ?



oui mais les mienes je l'ai est soudées!!!!
je suis sur de pas les perdres


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> on dit que la femme parfaite n'existe pas mais moi je t'ai trouvée



Sans le "e" à trouvé c'est parfait !


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sans le "e" à trouvé c'est parfait !



voila!!!mais c'est que quand je me suis inscrit c'est ma copine qui a marqué


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui mais les mienes je l'ai est soudées!!!!
> je suis sur de pas les perdres



Je vois que tu as des problème avec ton verbe avoir et être toi !   

Et les dents soudées ... Comment dire ? Tu portes déjà un dentier ?


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

et puis pour une ou deux fautes c'est pas grave!!!!
il n'y a opas mort d'homme


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> voila!!!mais c'est que quand je me suis inscrit c'est ma copine qui a marqué


Houlà! ... si tu commences à accuser ta copine comme cela et qu'elle l'apprend elle restera pas longtemps parfaite crois-moi!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> voila!!!mais c'est que quand je me suis inscrit c'est ma copine qui a marqué



Non ce post était destiné à jo_6466 ...

En plus t'as laissé la plus grosse faute. Je répète : *j'ai trouvé et pas j'est trouvé*


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as des problème avec ton verbe avoir et être toi !
> 
> Et les dents soudées ... Comment dire ? Tu portes déjà un dentier ?



désolé si j'écrit comme sa mais vu que j'ai l'habitude d'écrire en language sms sa me change
et oui j'ai deja un dentier


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sans le "e" à trouvé c'est parfait !


j'avais corrigé juste un poil de bouc avant que tu me le signales ..  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour une ou deux fautes c'est pas grave!!!!
> il n'y a opas mort d'homme



Celle-là c'est limite, mais bon ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> j'avais corrigé juste un poil de bouc avant que tu me le signales ..  :love:



Pas d'après l'heure de ton edit ...


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là c'est limite, mais bon ...



oui désolé pour le "opas" mais la j'ai tout remi en ordre


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

et puis on dit que la langue francaise évolue durant les siecles 
moi je parle le francais de demain


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui désolé pour le "opas" mais la j'ai tout remi en ordre



J'ai vu la correction à ta signature !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'après l'heure de ton edit ...


Y a un décalage entre la pubication et la visualisation des posts ... je le jure!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> et puis on dit que la langue francaise évolue durant les siecles
> moi je parle le francais de demain



En espérant que celui-ci n'arrive jamais ..


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a un décalage entre la pubication et la visualisation des posts ... je le jure!



Oui comme j'avais juré de ne plus froufrouter ... Tu vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que celui-ci n'arrive jamais ..



malheuresement pour toi il arrive et c'est toi qui sera perdu et ki fera plein de fautes


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> et puis on dit que la langue francaise évolue durant les siecles
> moi je parle le francais de demain


Tout tout mais pas ça! ... je compte sur toi Gilardino pour être le porte-drapeau de la jeunesse conservatrice de cette belle langue française que nous ont légués nos anciens!


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout tout mais pas ça! ... je compte sur toi Gilardino pour être le porte-drapeau de la jeunesse conservatrice de cette belle langue française que nous ont légués nos anciens!


désolé mais nous avons deja changé la langue des anciens,des lumieres,de moliere,on va dire qu'on la transformée


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> malheuresement pour toi il arrive et c'est toi qui sera perdu et ki fera plein de fautes


o di ke la fm id al n'xist p mê moi j t trou v
Je trouve cela vachement poétique moi ... qu'en penses-tu stargazer?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais nous avons deja changé la langue des anciens,des lumieres,de moliere,on va dire qu'on la transformée


Je dirai plutôt "ABIMEE"


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> o di ke la fm id al n'xist p mê moi j t trou v
> Je trouve cela très poétique moi ... qu'en penses-tu stargazer?


non je ne parle pas du langague sms mais du langague écrit qui a deja changé il y a des mots qui non pas la meme signification qu'avant et puis a l'école il nous oblige a ecrire comme sa car on ne pe pa suivre tellement que sa va vite!!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> malheuresement pour toi il arrive et c'est toi qui sera perdu et ki fera plein de fautes



Je crois pas ... Parce que si tout le monde fait autant de faute que toi à l'écrit, cela voudra dire que personne n'en fera, moi y compris vu que la grammaire et la syntaxe n'existeront plus si on va par là ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai plutôt "ABIMEE"



Je dirai même qu'on l'a abimée et pas "qu'on la abimée" ..


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> non je ne parle pas du langague sms mais du langague écrit qui a deja changé il y a des mots qui non pas la meme signification qu'avant et puis a l'école il nous oblige a ecrire comme sa car on ne pe pa suivre tellement que sa va vite!!!


Cela va vite faire des dégâts .. ça oui!
Dans le domaine juridique où chaque mot pèse lourd dans la balance si je puis dire cela peut causer de très graves problèmes si les fautes d'orthographes pleuvent   :rateau:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas ... Parce que si tout le monde fait autant de faute que toi à l'écrit, cela voudra dire que personne n'en fera, moi y compris vu que la grammaire et la syntaxe n'existeront plus si on va par là ...


mais moi j'ai toujours eu des 20 aux dictées et cette année encore je ne faisait preque aucune faute seul etourderie


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> non je ne parle pas du langague sms mais du langague écrit qui a deja changé il y a des mots qui non pas la meme signification qu'avant et puis a l'école il nous oblige a ecrire comme sa car on ne pe pa suivre tellement que sa va vite!!!



On parle pas de signification là. On parle de fautes de grammaire, de syntaxe et de conjugaison. C'est pas la même chose.


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On parle pas de signification là. On parle de fautes de grammaire, de syntaxe et de conjugaison. C'est pas la même chose.


monsieurs je vois que je ne peux rien a deux contre un donc j'abandonne


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais moi j'ai toujours eu des 20 aux dictées et cette année encore je ne faisait preque aucune faute seul etourderie



Tu vas me dire qu'avec ton "qu'on *la* transformée ou ton "je faisai*t*" t'as eu que des 20 à tes dictées ???


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas ... Parce que si tout le monde fait autant de faute que toi à l'écrit, cela voudra dire que personne n'en fera, moi y compris vu que la grammaire et la syntaxe n'existeront plus si on va par là ...


Tu dirait qoi ci ta prof ékrivais com cela au tablau?   :hein:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas me dire qu'avec ton "qu'on *la* transformée ou ton "je faisai*t*" t'as eu que des 20 à tes dictées ???


oui tout a fait mais a cet epoque je n'avais ni portable ni ordinateur


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dirait qoi ci ta prof ékrivais com cela au tablau?   :hein:


mais le grand probleme c'est que mes professeurs n'ecrivent plus au tableau


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> monsieurs je vois que je ne peux rien a deux contre un donc j'abandonne



Non mais c'est vrai, autant le sens des mots peut changer avec le temps, autant la manière d'écrire reste la même (et même dans cette phrase tu fais une faute à messieurs) ... 
Te sens pas agressé ou quoique ce soit. La langue,ou plutôt le langage parlé évolue vite comme tu dis mais pour ce qui est de l'écrit c'est totalement différent. C'est tout ce que je veux dire ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> monsieurs je vois que je ne peux rien a deux contre un donc j'abandonne


On ne t'attaque pas Gilardino .. on veut juste te convaincre qu'il ne sera plus possible de lire le journal convenablement si tous les journalistes se mettent à écrire n'importe comment 
On peut certes se faire comprendre mais pour qu'il y ai transmission du savoir vers nos futures générations il faut bien qu'il y ai une ligne de conduite bien établie ... cette ligne c'est la conjugaison,l'orthographe


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est vrai, autant le sens des mots peut changer avec le temps, autant la manière d'écrire reste la même (et même dans cette phrase tu fais une faute à messieurs) ...
> Te sens pas agressé ou quoique ce soit. La langue,ou plutôt le langage parlé évolue vite comme tu dis mais pour ce qui est de l'écrit c'est totalement différent. C'est tout ce que je veux dire ...


non mais je me sens pas aggressé!!
par contre bizare pour "messieurs" dans ma tete je voulais l'écrire monsieurs mais j'ai écrit "messieurs"
mais moi ce que je veux dire c'est que je parle differemnt sur un ordinateur que si j'etais en controle


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais le grand probleme c'est que mes professeurs n'ecrivent plus au tableau



Oui mais bon à partir d'un certain niveau scolaire, ils vont pas non plus tout mettre au tableau. Les bases sont supposées être acquises (pour une scolarisation normale on va dire) bien avant.


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon à partir d'un certain niveau scolaire, ils vont pas non plus tout mettre au tableau. Les bases sont supposées être acquises (pour une scolarisation normale on va dire) bien avant.


oui c vrai


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> mais le grand probleme c'est que mes professeurs n'ecrivent plus au tableau


Imagine toi prof et dans ta classe il y a des élèves qui pensent comme nous ... tu vas te faire massacrer par leurs fous rires permanents!


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

moi en plus je tape pas tres vite sur un ordinateur donc sa me permet d'etre moins lent en écrivant sms


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> moi en plus je tape pas tres vite sur un ordinateur donc sa me permet d'etre moins lent en écrivant sms


Franchement à quoi cela te sert-il de gagner toi quelques secondes si de l'autre coté c'est ton interlocuteur qui les perdra à essayer de te comprendre avant de te répondre
Globalement vous n'avez rien gagné!   :love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement à quoi cela te sert-il de gagner toi quelques secondes si de l'autre coté c'est ton interlocuteur qui les perdra à essayer de comprendre avant de te répondre
> Globalement vous n'avez rien gagné!   :love:


oui mais d'habitude tous les interlocuteurs avec qui je parle comprene


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> non mais je me sens pas aggressé!!
> par contre bizare pour "messieurs" dans ma tete je voulais l'écrire monsieurs mais j'ai écrit "messieurs"
> mais moi ce que je veux dire c'est que je parle differemnt sur un ordinateur que si j'etais en controle



Non justement t'as écrit "monsieurs" alors que c'est messieurs, enfin bref ...
Et je ne parle pas de la manière dont tu t'exprimes sur ton ordi, ça me dérange pas (on écrit tous plus ou moins comme on parle sur les forums les chats ect.). Parce que la manière de parler et les fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire ne sont pas liées en soi. Je relevais juste des fautes, mais sans remettre en cause la façon dont tu t'exprimes à l'écrit.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui mais d'habitude tous les interlocuteurs avec qui je parle comprene


Et les autres tu t'en fous? ... génération nombriliste et égoïste ... c'est triste tout cela


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres tu t'en fout? ... génération nombriliste et égoïste ... c'est triste tout cela



Ooooh la vilaine faute de conjugaison !!!


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres tu t'en fout? ... génération nombriliste et égoïste ... c'est triste tout cela


oui mais la je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn et ichat et c'est tres dur a suivre


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres tu t'en fout? ... génération nombriliste et égoïste ... c'est triste tout cela


oui je crois surtout que c'est un probleme de géneration quel age as tu??


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh la vilaine faute de conjugaison !!!


Je commence à devenir jeune avant-gardiste comme tu vois .. faut être de son temps à ce qu'il paraît  ..  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui mais la je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn et ichat et c'est tres dur a suivre


Je veux bien que tu sois sur un ordinateur et que tu n'as pas le temps mais je vais faire un test avec toi ok?
Prends ton temps et corriges-moi ta phrase ci-dessus si tu trouves qu'il y a des fautes bien-entendu


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien que tu sois sur un ordinateur et que tu n'as pas le temps mais je vais faire un test avec toi ok?
> Prends ton temps et corriges-moi ta phrase ci-dessus si tu trouves qu'il y a des fautes bien-entendu


les accents comptes??


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> les accents comptes??


Que dit la langue française? ... la vieille!  :love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

oui puisque il manque un accent sur le "à suivre"


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui puisque il manque un accent sur le "à suivre"


Si je te dis que tu as fait 4 fautes tu me crois?


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si je te dis que tu as fait 3 fautes tu me crois?


oui mais là je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn et ichat et c'est très dur à suivre


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn et ichat et c'est très dur à suivre


normalement si on veut parler le bon francais aussi on ne répete pas deux fois "et" a la suite donc
oui mais la je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn,ichat et c'est tres dur a suivre


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si je te dis que tu as fait 4 fautes tu me crois?


4 faute attend je compte


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là je fais un gros effort car je suis sur msn et ichat et c'est très dur à suivre


Très bien ... on peut aussi te reprocher de ne pas commencer ta phrase par une majuscule
Je constate que tu n'est pas ENCORE trop abimé par la modernité du language et je m'en réjouis mais fait gaffe car c'est comme une femme elle s'en va si on ne lui prête pas plus d'attention!   :love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

bon dit moi les fautes??


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ... on peut aussi te reprocher de ne pas commencer ta phrase par une majuscule
> Je constate que tu n'est pas ENCORE trop abimé par la modernité du language et je m'en réjouis mais fait gaffe car c'est comme une femme elle s'en va si on ne lui prête pas plus attention!   :love:


Maintenant je ferais attention pour la majuscule


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ... on peut aussi te reprocher de ne pas commencer ta phrase par une majuscule
> Je constate que tu n'est pas ENCORE trop abimé par la modernité du language et je m'en réjouis mais fait gaffe car c'est comme une femme elle s'en va si on ne lui prête pas plus d'attention!   :love:


Par contre pour les femmes je prête une grande attention


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ... on peut aussi te reprocher de ne pas commencer ta phrase par une majuscule
> Je constate que tu n'est pas ENCORE trop abimé par la modernité du language et je m'en réjouis mais fait gaffe car c'est comme une femme elle s'en va si on ne lui prête pas plus d'attention!   :love:



T'es vachement pointilleux toi ! La majuscule c'est sévère ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je ferais attention pour la majuscule


Je te remercie pour cette agréable soirée ainsi qu'à Stargazer mais il est vraiment tard et je dois vous laisser
A bientôt pour parler d'autre chose que d'orthographe cette fois   :love: 
Bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie pour cette agréable soirée ainsi qu'à Stargazer mais il est vraiment tard et je dois vous laisser
> A bientôt pour parler d'autre chose que d'orthographe cette fois   :love:
> Bonne nuit  :love:


Moi aussi je voulais partir pour aller jouer a un jeu donc bonne nuit a tous les deux


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour les femmes je prête une grande attention



On ne dit pas "par contre" mais "en revanche" ...  

Mais là je te taquine et je suis super pointilleux !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je voulais partir pour aller jouer a un jeu donc bonne nuit a tous les deux


A propos tu n'as pas répondu à Stargazer sur ton âge ... on ne le répètera pas à ta copine   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à vous deux !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

:bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A propos tu n'as pas répondu à Stargazer sur ton âge ... on ne le répètera pas à ta copine   :rateau:



J'ai pas demandé son âge il me semble ..

Je suis même sûr que c'est toi !   

PS : Ah non c'est gilardino qui demandait ton âge ...


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A propos tu n'as pas répondu à Stargazer sur ton âge ... on ne le répètera pas à ta copine   :rateau:[/QUOTE
> Desolé j'avais pas vu la question mais j'ai 15 ans!!!
> Je vais avoir 16 au mois de decembre


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Vous vous etes des patriarches


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> jo_6466 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gilardino (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> gilardino a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous etes des patriarches


Pas si larges en tout cas   :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon cette fois c'est pour de bon .. bonne nuit!  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

seul...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> seul...



Mais non!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et pas qu'un peu ...
> Bon déjà c'est existe et pas exsite (mais bon ça c'est une erreur de frappe pas trop grave). En revanche le "je t'est trouvée" ...  "C'est je t'ai trouvé".


"la femme parfaite n'existe pas mais je t'ai trouvée "tout dépend de la femme trouvée par ce jeune homme ..( s'il s'agit d'un trans .. c'est un cas particulier ) mais normalement on accorde avec un e à trouvé merci !!   "je t'ai trouvée "  j'ai trouvé qui ? t'! placé avant le passé composé constitué avec l'emploi de  l'auxiliaire "avoir" donc accord du participe passé et comme dans la phrase précédente le tu était une femme ... il y a accord en e! 


erreur signalée par human fly ... je l'avais vaguement vue sans vraiment chercher plus loin de quoi il était question mais bon .. me revoici en fonction de maître capello!! mais en mieux !! car le vrai est à l'ouest en matière d'orthographe , le pauvre!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

mission accomplie !!


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "la femme parfaite n'existe pas mais je t'ai trouvée "tout dépend de la femme trouvée par ce jeune homme ..( s'il s'agit d'un trans .. c'est un cas particulier ) mais normalement on accorde avec un e à trouvé merci !! "je t'ai trouvée " j'ai trouvé qui ? t'! placé avant le passé composé constitué avec l'emploi de l'auxiliaire "avoir" donc accord du participe passé et comme dans la phrase précédente le tu était une femme ... il y a accord en e!
> 
> 
> erreur signalée par human fly ... je l'avais vaguement vue sans vraiment chercher plus loin de quoi il était question mais bon .. me revoici en fonction de maître capello!! mais en mieux !! car le vrai est à l'ouest en matière d'orthographe , le pauvre!



 Si je peux rendre service!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux rendre service!...


les deux vieux du muppet show qui viennent de nuit pour ennuyer les gens !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

gilardino a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour les femmes je prête une grande attention



 Dans ce cas, il ne te reste plus qu'à remettre le "e" manquant à la fin de ta signature!... 
 Je crois que je suis tenté de te croire, quand tu dis que tu étais bon en orthographe, pour les dictées!... 

 Merci, Joel. 
Pour la grammaire, les conjugaisons, et les accords de participes passés, ou d'une façon plus générale, je crois que je suis loin d'avoir tes qualités de pédagogue!... :rateau:


 Comme on dit, c'est un métier!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

allez j'ouvre ichat deux minutes !!


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les deux vieux du muppet show qui viennent de nuit pour ennuyer les gens !!!



 Nous ne faisons pas partie des plus vieux, sur ces forums. :bebe:
 Mais nous ne faisons pas partie des plus jeunes non plus! :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit, c'est un métier!...


heu les accords de ce genre , c'est plutôt un petit radotage plus ou moins réussi selon l'humeur  :rateau: 

mais très amusant à faire en classe


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne faisons pas partie des plus vieux, sur ces forums. :bebe:
> Mais nous ne faisons pas partie des plus jeunes non plus! :rateau:


un ange n'a pas d'âge ...  ou alors celui de l'âme qu'il protège


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

un ange ...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un ange ...



 Deux anges, à présent!... 
 Ou pour être plus juste, un ange et un ange aspirant... :bebe:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

allez douce matinée je me retire vers la vie ..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

je me pose une question   

est que joeldu18cher et Human-Fly sont veilleurs de nuit ou
 leur boite de somnifere est vide ?   


bonne journée      :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question
> 
> est que joeldu18cher et Human-Fly sont veilleurs de nuit ou
> leur boite de somnifere est vide ?
> ...



 La boite de somnifères est vide! :rateau:
:sleep:


----------



## Sloughi (24 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour dur de se lever a 11h


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

salut les gens 
Quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ? (à part le temps pourri  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour dur de se lever a 11h



Ça va mieux, toi ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux, toi ?




Magnifiquement bien et vous même ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> vous même ?



edit/ l'est parti trop vite celui-là  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> vous même ?



Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser pour le tutoiement. Je m'en vais donc dorénavant vous voussoyer, cher internaute macgéen


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser pour le tutoiement. Je m'en vais donc dorénavant vous voussoyer





Et vous agenouillez pour une révérence


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et vous agenouillez pour une révérence


Quel protocole


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et vous agenouillez pour une révérence



Même pas en rêve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et vous agenouillez pour une révérence



*Commence par aller t'agenouiller sur un prie-Dieu*
C'est l'heure...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Quel protocole



N'est-il pas ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Commence par aller t'agenouiller sur un prie-Dieu*
> C'est l'heure...



Moi j'peux pas, ça va être l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Même pas en rêve




Même avec un fouet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

ets que on remarque que j'ai changée la  signature ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ets que on remarque que j'ai changée la  signature ?




Oui maintenant que tu le dis


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ets que on remarque que j'ai changée la  signature ?





tu cherches quoi ?
un ordi, une moto, un piano, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

vous croyez que je dois donc la mettre en taille 7 ?   

la signature bien evidemment


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> tu cherches quoi ?
> un ordi, une moto, un piano, etc.




un synthe !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un synthe !!!!



J'étais pas loin avec mon piano (mécanique, mais bon)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que je dois donc la mettre en taille 7 ?
> 
> la signature bien evidemment



Comme c'est la même couleur qu'avant, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas tilté non plus sur le changement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Rhoooo, c'est quoi ce bordel : une semaine de vacances et hop, y a déjà un bar des flooders v2 ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo, c'est quoi ce bordel : une semaine de vacances et hop, y a déjà un bar des flooders v2 ?


Coucou


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>





Salut Corentin


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Euh, bonjour quand même :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

youilleyouille  :casse: à peine arrivé il tape déjà


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Vous venez tous de vous lever ou quoi ? 

Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est dimanche !  :rateau: 

J'aime pas le dimanche (surtout avec ce temps pourri)


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Vous venez tous de vous lever ou quoi ?
> 
> Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est dimanche !  :rateau:
> 
> J'aime pas le dimanche (surtout avec ce temps pourri)


moi je me suis levée il y'a un peu plus d'une heure et puis j'ai lu Harry Potter  ... et là mon petit frère est encore au  lit ( au dessus de moi dans la mezzanine ) et moi non plus j'aime pas le dimanche ... en général


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

et comme cela on remarque mieux?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et comme cela on remarque mieux?



Pourquoi, t'as changé quelque chose ? 

robertav cherche un synthé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, t'as changé quelque chose ?
> 
> robertav cherche un synthé !!!




ben oui quand meme !!!    

du magenta c'est passé a red
et de police 3 a 4 !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quand meme !!!
> 
> du magenta c'est passé a red
> et de police 3 a 4 !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:









Tu devrais mettre ça à chaque post  

Ben, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>


Et pour ceux qui comme moi se demandent à quoi ça ressemble :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui comme moi se demandent à quoi ça ressemble :




tu le vends?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

à mon avis, si elle dit qu'elle ne savait pas à quoi ça ressemblait c'est que c'est pas le sien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui comme moi se demandent à quoi ça ressemble :



Ouaaah ! Avec ça robertav va pouvoir faire la DJ dans les AES !


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis, si elle dit qu'elle ne savait pas à quoi ça ressemblait c'est que c'est pas le sien


Bien observé, maiwen 
Effectivement, c'est mon ami Google qui m'a aidée sur ce coup-là


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> youilleyouille  :casse: à peine arrivé il tape déjà



Et il tape fort


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et il tape fort


quand gékat passe les méchants trépassent   :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et il tape fort



Je préférerais que ce soit le soleil qui tape fort


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je préférerais que ce soit le soleil qui tape fort


 Et maintenant ?  :casse:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant ?  :casse:



Heu, j'vais mettre un casque !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant ?  :casse:


ouais ouais attends ! moi aussi je sais le faire :casse: niark niark 

edit : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR._  ah ben non ...   

flutte !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaah ! Avec ça robertav va pouvoir faire la DJ dans les AES !




je prefere chanter    

au fait es que sonny a preparé musique et paroles?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Musique et casseroles ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais attends ! moi aussi je sais le faire :casse: niark niark
> 
> edit : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR._  ah ben non ...
> 
> flutte !



C'est l'intention qui compte ! :love: 

edit/ c'était rouge ou vert :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

je vais vous laisser 


je vais dans un aereomachin mais on m'a dit qu'il y a pas des avion   

il y a quoi alors????? surprise !!!! :rateau: je verrai bien !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser
> 
> 
> je vais dans un aereomachin mais on m'a dit qu'il y a pas des avion
> ...



Aerobic ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: 


non, rien.....


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> non, rien.....


Coucou stooky


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou stooky



Salut Maiwen.....


bon, fait trop chaud....je vais aller a la mer.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!


tout seul !! hinhin niark niark !!! hinhinhinhin


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout seul !! hinhin niark niark !!! hinhinhinhin



J'ai l'impression que t'as un truc coincé dans la gorge, on comprend pas la fin de ta phrase ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que t'as un truc coincé dans la gorge, on comprend pas la fin de ta phrase ...


je t'enquiquine je t'enquiquine !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'enquiquine je t'enquiquine !



Si tu le dis ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis ...


non je ne le dirai pas !!! ( et toc ) ... j'ai tenu combien de jour déjà ? didonc ça fait plus d'une semaine


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je ne le dirai pas !!! ( et toc ) ... j'ai tenu combien de jour déjà ? didonc ça fait plus d'une semaine



Le si tu le dis c'est pour le je t'enquiquine ... Parce c'est pas comme ça qu'on enquiquine ... En fait tu le fais très mal !   

Pour le reste j'ai pas donné encore mon maximum !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le si tu le dis c'est pour le je t'enquiquine ... Parce c'est pas comme ça qu'on enquiquine ... En fait tu le fais très mal !
> 
> Pour le reste j'ai pas donné encore mon maximum !


j'ai rien compris ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien compris ...



On dira que c'est normal !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien compris ...



Yeah, baby one more time


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, baby one more time


quoi one more time ? 'z'avez fini de vous f***** de ma g***** ???


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, baby one more time



Hit me ...?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hit me ...?



Maso ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Maso ?



Mayyybeeeee ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mayyybeeeee ...



ça va peut-être plaire à quelqu'un (quelqu'une)


----------



## duracel (24 Juillet 2005)

Opla, tournée de picon.
Le picon c'est bon, c'est pas pour les c...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

et la Guiness c'est pas pour les gonzesses !!!    :rateau:   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> et la Guiness c'est pas pour les gonzesses !!!    :rateau:   :rateau:



C'est pour les bergères !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les bergères !


 
la bière quoi !   


Au fait, ça gaze ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> la bière quoi !
> 
> 
> Au fait, ça gaze ?




Oui et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ça mousse ?


 
Yes, trinkil !   viré, mais pas démoralisé !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Yes, trinkil !   viré, mais pas démoralisé !



Arf© ... si t'as toujours le moral c'est bon !


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Les petits monstres sont en train de goûter avec leurs parents, enfin un peu de calme   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Ici c'est la bar du NPDC maintenant !!!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi one more time ? 'z'avez fini de vous f***** de ma g***** ???



Le bâton pour te faire taper tendre tu ne dois pas  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

ça serait pas mal si on pouvais voir le total de points distribués dans le tableau de bord non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question
> 
> est que joeldu18cher et Human-Fly sont veilleurs de nuit ou
> leur boite de somnifere est vide ?
> ...


 

attendre l'aube .. voir si le soleil revient ... veiller sur le sommeil des dormeurs ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> attendre l'aube .. voir si le soleil revient ... veiller sur le sommeil des dormeurs ...



 l'angelot. Tu arrives de bonne heure aujourd'hui


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le bâton pour te faire taper tendre tu ne dois pas  :rateau:



Yoda enlève ton casque on t'a reconnu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> l'angelot. Tu arrives de bonne heure aujourd'hui


je repasserai plus tard ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Trop classe tes chlapettes Stargazer


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Yoda enlève ton casque on t'a reconnu !!!



Yoda un trooper n'être pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yoda un trooper n'être pas


 
Poil aux bras !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

zètes morts les gars ???


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trop classe tes chlapettes Stargazer



Et le monde sera bientôt mien !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et le monde sera bientôt mien !


 
Tu me filera tes chlapettes alors ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu me filera tes chlapettes alors ?



Faut les mériter !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

hum..... et bien c'est dommage que je soit au boulot... j'aurais bien pris une ptite mousse


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> hum..... et bien c'est dommage que je soit au boulot... j'aurais bien pris une ptite mousse




Un boulot un dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un boulot un dimanche ?


 
stage dans l'immobillier.... pas le choix de bosser ou non.....


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> stage dans l'immobillier.... pas le choix de bosser ou non.....




Century 21  ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

non


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Juillet 2005)

'lu, jvenais juste vous faire un ptit  en vitesse avant de passer à table


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'lu, jvenais juste vous faire un ptit  en vitesse avant de passer à table





alors bon appétit


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

passer à table ?  c'est tôt quand même ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> passez à table ?  c'est tôt quand même ...



à mon avis il va prendre l'apéro d'abord


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs.   
bon dimanche pour tous ?


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> bon dimanche pour tous ?


Plutôt tranquille... Lecture et web...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> bon dimanche pour tous ?



Tiens, un cinémaniaque


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> bon dimanche pour tous ?


j'aime pas le dimanche   

coucou


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Oh ben nous on va pas tarder à faire manger la petite  
C'est qu'elle a besoin d'énergie, avec ce qu'elle a dépensé aujourd'hui  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas le dimanche


  miss schtroumpf grognon


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

helloooooo !  
Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de me suicider aux crocodiles Haribo®... Je teste la dose toxique !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

non mais souvent c'est de la m**** le dimanche ... franchement


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais souvent c'est de la m**** le dimanche ... franchement



Lu et approuvé


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais souvent c'est de la m**** le dimanche ... franchement


Pareil... sauf pendant les vacances car je ne sais jamais quel jour on est !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> helloooooo !
> Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de me suicider aux crocodiles Haribo®... Je teste la dose toxique !


moi j'ai décidé de faire la grève de la faim ... pas mangé pas faim ...


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai décidé de faire la grève de la faim ... pas mangé pas faim ...


Moi, ça ne m'arrive plus ça...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça ne m'arrive plus ça...


ben moi c'est bien la première fois ... 

je vais mourir pitêtre ... youpi


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi c'est bien la première fois ...
> 
> je vais mourire pitêtre ... youpi


Youpi ?
Mange, ça passera 
Pis avant de mourir, tu vas un peu perdre des kilos je pense, si tu veux tester


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Youpi ?
> Mange, ça passera
> Pis avant de mourir, tu vas un peu perdre des kilos je pense, si tu veux tester


j'ai pas envie de manger ça me beurk  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais mourir pitêtre ... youpi



Bienvenue au club :casse:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas envie de manger ça me beurk  :mouais:


Virus qui traîne ! Il était ici il y a 3 semaines (je l'ai testé) et il lui a bien fallu tout ce temps pour se rendre à la capitale !


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'aime bien le dimanche chez mes parents, paske souvent je vois mon neuveu  :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Virus qui traîne ! Il était ici il y a 3 semaines (je l'ai testé) et il lui a bien fallu tout ce temps pour se rendre à la capitale !


j'ai du oublier d'acitver mon antivirus :rateau:

virus de quoi ? j'suis pas malade je déprime  c'tout ...  :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'aime bien le dimanche chez mes parents, paske souvent je vois mon neuveu  :love: :love:


T'as de la chance , moi, il faudrait que j'aille tous les week-end à l'île de la Réunion si je voulais les voir !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du oublier d'acitver mon antivirus :rateau:
> 
> virus de quoi ? j'suis pas malade je déprime  c'tout ...  :mouais:


Ben toi, t'es vraiment pas faite pour les vacances ! :rose:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben toi, t'es vraiment pas faite pour les vacances ! :rose:


j'aime pas les trop longues vacances ... surtout cette année ...


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du oublier d'acitver mon antivirus :rateau:
> 
> virus de quoi ? j'suis pas malade je déprime  c'tout ...  :mouais:


Rhhhôôôôôôô.... Ben c'est triste.... t'as des soucis ?


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les trop longues vacances ... surtout cette année ...


Ben tu m'étonnes : tu reprends quand déjà ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhôôôôôôô.... Ben c'est triste.... t'as des soucis ?


euh ... des vacances quoi ...   

( patapé :rose: )


je reprends le 10 octobre      je tiendrai pas d'ici là peut etre


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

:love: iNano ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les trop longues vacances ... surtout cette année ...


Dis nous la vérité: y a un camarade de classe qui te manque  :love: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous la vérité: y a un camarade de classe qui te manque  :love: :mouais: :rateau:


non aucun ... d'façon on était 19 dans ma classe ( dont 2 mecs ) ... enfin bon ...


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous la vérité: y a un camarade de classe qui te manque  :love: :mouais: :rateau:


Tiens, c'est exactement ce que je me disais


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les trop longues vacances ...



Ben moi, j'aimerais bien avoir de loooooongues vacances, paske 3 semaines / an depuis 15 ans, c'est peu juste  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'aimerais bien avoir de loooooongues vacances, paske 3 semaines / an depuis 15 ans, c'est peu juste  :rateau:


je te passerai bien les miennes tiens ...  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai dit "vacances", j'ai pas dit "me faire chier pendant 3 mois" :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit "vacances", j'ai pas dit "me faire chier pendant 3 mois" :rateau:


donc on a bien la même notions de vacances !!!! 

je maudis cet été 2005 flutte alors !


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non aucun ... d'façon on était 19 dans ma classe ( dont 2 mecs ) ... enfin bon ...


Comme je te plains


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te plains


oui ben je me plains aussi t'inquiète pas !


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te plains


Moi en terminale on était 31 filles... pas un seul mec !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi en terminale on était 31 filles... pas un seul mec !


Tu ne vas pas me dire que ça t'embêtait


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vas pas me dire que ça t'embêtait


hihi    :love:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vas pas me dire que ça t'embêtait


tout dépend à quel niveau on se place... mais ça foutait une ambiance de m****... :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juillet 2005)

Je comprends ça. Je me suis retrouvé aussi dans une classe avec que des filles.
C'est hyper-pénible.
Parce qu'on dira ce qu'on voudra, ben on peut pas rigoler parreil avec les filles qu'avec un pote. Et quand on s'emmerde en cours, le temps est long....


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano ! J'aimerais bien te voir faire sensation dans la cage à gogo...   :love:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> iNano ! J'aimerais bien te voir faire sensation dans la cage à gogo...   :love:


Merci !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi en terminale on était 31 filles... pas un seul mec !



Domage nous on était 25 mecs et pas une filles


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Domage nous on était 25 mecs et pas une filles



Y'a des injustices, dès fois


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> iNano ! J'aimerais bien te voir faire sensation dans la cage à gogo...   :love:



Avec la sono à fond, ça doit donner !


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des injustices, dès fois



Oui sa c'est vrais mais le pire c'est que ca continue dans le supérieur pas une seule fille dans la classe autant se faire Bi


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Oui sa c'est vrais mais le pire c'est que ca continue dans le supérieur pas une seule fille dans la classe autant se faire Bi


il faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Oui sa c'est vrais mais le pire c'est que ca continue dans le supérieur pas une seule fille dans la classe autant se faire Bi



Heu, ben... On va en rester là, hein ?


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Oui sa c'est vrais mais le pire c'est que ca continue dans le supérieur pas une seule fille dans la classe autant se faire Bi


C'est une solution 
Maiwen, attention     :love:


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, ben... On va en rester là, hein ?



Je te rassure quand meme je suis encore étéro. hein 
Et je pense pas devenir homo


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est une solution
> Maiwen, attention     :love:


 ... on parle littérature ou musique ?


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure quand meme je suis encore étéro. hein
> Et je pense pas devenir homo


Ben c'est pas une tare quand même   :rose: ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est une solution
> Maiwen, attention     :love:



Ben alors, on se dévergonde ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure quand meme je suis encore étéro.



Oh mais tu sais ça ne nous inquiète pas du tout !

Point besoin de nous rassurer à ce niveau là, c'est pas une maladie non plus.


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... on parle littérature ou musique ?


Les deux


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... on parle littérature ou musique ?



Tu ferais mieux de bosser au lieu de parler petite carne...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

thozdevil 'tention à ce que tu dis quand même   

tu sais pas si je bosserai mieux que je ne parle vieille carne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas une tare quand même   :rose: ...



A mon avis, *si je peux me permettre*, ce n'est pas un sujet à développer ici. Dérapages garantis


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, on se dévergonde ?  :mouais:


Ouiiii... :rose: 
Ça peut arriver :love:


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais tu sais ça ne nous inquiète pas du tout !
> 
> Point besoin de nous rassurer à ce niveau là, c'est pas une maladie non plus.



Heu je ne suis point bête quand meme hein 
et pi j'ai rien contre heux


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Heu je ne suis point bête quand meme hein
> et pi j'ai rien contre heux


heux ... ou hell ...  


:rose: ( j'ai honte ... et je sais je peux  )


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, *si je peux me permettre*, ce n'est pas un sujet à développer ici. Dérapages garantis


Tu crois ? :rose: 
Meuh non... :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ? :rose:
> Meuh non... :love:



Meuh si


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ? :rose:
> Meuh non... :love:



Ca dépend dans quel sens on le prend:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> heux ... ou hell ...
> 
> 
> :rose: ( j'ai honte ... et je sais je peux  )


Très très forte ce soir  !
Je le trouve craquant ce jeu de mots  :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Très très forte ce soir  !
> Je le trouve craquant ce jeu de mots  :love:


:rose: oh ben tu sais, je voudrais pas faire une jalouse  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend dans quel sens on le prend:rateau:


Ah oui, je commence à comprendre où peuvent se situer les dérapages


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend dans quel sens on le prend:rateau:



On prend qui ?


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, je commence à comprendre où peuvent se situer les dérapages


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, je commence à comprendre où peuvent se situer les dérapages


j'osais pas répondre à ce sujet    :rateau: 


bon sur ce je vais manger


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: oh ben tu sais, je voudrais pas faire une jalouse  :love:


Chuuuuut  ... iNano mange...


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'osais pas répondre à ce sujet    :rateau:
> 
> 
> bon sur ce je vais manger


Bonne idée : moi aussi   
Bon app'


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend dans quel sens on le prend:rateau:



J'm'en va t'faire voire moi dans quel sens tu vas le prendre...


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon ap tout le mondes
 meme a ceux qui ne mangent pas


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> heux ... ou hell ...
> 
> 
> :rose: ( j'ai honte ... et je sais je peux  )


Meuh non faut pas, moi j'adore  :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On prend qui ?


Bravo ! Je vois qu'on en rajoute aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée : moi aussi
> Bon app'



Bon appétit les filles 

Ben moi faut que je finisse l'apéro avant


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit les filles
> 
> Ben moi faut que je finisse l'apéro avant



encore entrein de boir l'apéro a une heure pareil NON MAIS


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ! Je vois qu'on en rajoute aussi




Non, non ! C'était par pure curiosité


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> encore entrein de boir l'apéro a une heure pareil NON MAIS



Oh, j'ai pas dit que je mangeais liquide


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Non, non ! C'était par pure curiosité


  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

'a y est : fini de manger !  
Record battu ?


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> 'a y est : fini de manger !
> Record battu ?


J'ai été plus rapide a midi 
évidement je travail et je n'avais que 10 minute. j'ai donc mangé en a peu pres 5 minute meme pas


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben bravo, je m'absente 3/4 d'heure et ça dérape... on peut pas vous faire confiance !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été plus rapide a midi
> évidement je travail et je n'avais que 10 minute. j'ai donc mangé en a peu pres 5 minute meme pas


Rhôôôôôôôôôô... Non, à midi, c'est moi qui détient le record en période de boulot : je ne mange pas


----------



## theozdevil (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôôôôôôô... Non, à midi, c'est moi qui détient le record en période de boulot : je ne mange pas


Ca conte pas ca faut manger pour détenir le record


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

je suis sûre que je vous bats tous en record du mangeage le plus rapide ... :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> 'a y est : fini de manger !
> Record battu ?



Tu me donneras la marque de ton lance-pierres


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûre que je vous bats tous en record du mangeage le plus rapide ... :mouais:


Pas sûr... Il ne me faut pas longtemps pour avaler un fromage blanc-chantilly


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr... Il ne me faut pas longtemps pour avaler un fromage blanc-chantilly



Donc : fromage blanc = régime. Et chantilly = bof, on verra demain


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Donc : fromage blanc = régime. Et chantilly = bof, on verra demain


mwahaha j'adore :love:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Donc : fromage blanc = régime. Et chantilly = bof, on verra demain


Pas quand c'est de la 11% de matière grasse !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Donc : fromage blanc = régime. Et chantilly = bof, on verra demain


Bien vu !  
Non, pas régime... Régime alimentaire bizarre, c'est tout


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas quand c'est de la 11% de matière grasse !


Quoi ? De la 11 % !!!!!  :affraid: 
Je croyais que c'était de la 0 % !!!!! 
Quelle horreur !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas quand c'est de la 11% de matière grasse !



Dans la famille "j'ai réponse à tout" je voudrais iNano.

J'ai !!!


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mwahaha j'adore :love:


     :love:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? De la 11 % !!!!!  :affraid:
> Je croyais que c'était de la 0 % !!!!!
> Quelle horreur !


Arrête ! déja que tu me frappes quand je me plante et que je prends de la 20%...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille "j'ai réponse à tout" je voudrais iNano.
> 
> J'ai !!!


euh non ... c'est virpeen qui a :rose: :love: 


nano y'a un numéro à appeler pour les conflit conjugaux tu sais


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh non ... c'est virpeen qui a :rose: :love:
> 
> 
> nano y'a un numéro à appeler pour les conflit conjugaux tu sais


Ben je les appelle tout le temps, mais quans ils voient la bouille d'ange de Virpeen, ils me disent que je mitonne !!! :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh non ... c'est virpeen qui a :rose: :love:
> 
> 
> nano y'a un numéro à appeler pour les conflit conjugaux tu sais



Heu, "j'ai" c'était une image, hein   

edit/ et préviens quand tu édites


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Arrête ! déja que tu me frappes quand je me plante et que je prends de la 20%...


Beurk, de la 20 % :mouais: !!!
On ne peut pas profiter d'une crème chantilly à 20 %... :rateau: Une cuillère et hop! on culpabilise


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben je les appelle tout le temps, mais quans ils voient la bouille d'ange de Virpeen, ils me disent que je mitonne !!! :rateau:


 :rose:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben je les appelle tout le temps, mais quans ils voient la bouille d'ange de Virpeen, ils me disent que je mitonne !!! :rateau:


j'imagine bien : " wesh madame, mais tu mitonnes toi ! " ...


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Beurk, de la 20 % :mouais: !!!
> On ne peut pas profiter d'une crème chantilly à 20 %... :rateau: Une cuillère et hop! on culpabilise


Par contre les crocos haribo, culpabilité zéro !!!! :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les crocos haribo, culpabilité zéro !!!! :mouais:


Oui : pour ça, j'ai arrêté de culpabiliser


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui : pour ça, j'ai arrêté de culpabiliser



Faut pas le dire, mais c'est vrai que c'est "vachement bon" ces sal****ies!


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas le dire, mais c'est vrai que c'est "vachement bon" ces sal****ies!


Je savais que tu étais quelqu'un de bien


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu étais quelqu'un de bien


Tu devrais filer à PoorMonster l'adresse ou tu les achètes pas topperware de 200 !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais filer à PoorMonster l'adresse ou tu les achètes pas topperware de 200 !!!



Je ne mange pas que ça, quand même ! (J'alterne avec du chocolat aux noisettes :rose: )


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais filer à PoorMonster l'adresse ou tu les achètes pas topperware de 200 !!!


Je pourrais, mais avant, il faut que je m'assure qu'il a l'estomac résistant


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> (J'alterne avec du chocolat aux noisettes :rose: )


ça c'est mon rayon !!! Le côte d'or est top !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mange pas que ça, quand même ! (J'alterne avec du chocolat aux noisettes :rose: )


C'est marrant ça : tu as mes goûts et les goûts d'iNano !  
Trop fort !


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Salut Virpeen , j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Virpeen , j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar !


Merci  !
C'est OX...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci  !
> C'est OX...




Je connais pas du tout  .


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas du tout  .


Si t'as le temps, vas jeter un coup d'oeil ici !


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as le temps, vas jeter un coup d'oeil ici !




J'ai rien du tout a faire


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> (J'alterne avec du chocolat aux noisettes :rose: )


Hmmmm depuis que j'ai gouté au chocolat aux noix de pécan, moi...   :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm depuis que j'ai gouté au chocolat aux noix de pécan, moi...   :love:  :love:



Au moins elles sont décortiquées, parce que sinon, bonjour !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Moi, ce que j'adore dans le chocolat aux noisettes... ce sont les noisettes iiii


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs !


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que j'adore dans le chocolat aux noisettes... ce sont les noisettes iiii


Vous aurez donc compris que j'obtiens du chocolat à trous...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs !



Salut Kounkoun


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs !


Salut


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez donc compris que j'obtiens du chocolat à trous...



Là c'est pas comme dans le gruyère, le meilleur c'est pas les trous


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs !


Ave


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon je suis pas remonté bien lon dans la conversation mais ça discute chosolat c'est ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

And so I'm back, from outter space ... Bon on va arrêter là pour le moment. :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez donc compris que j'obtiens du chocolat à trous...


Ben oui... Je fais des p'tits trous dans le chocolat d'iNano... :rose:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis pas remonté bien lon dans la conversation mais ça discute chosolat c'est ça ?


On en était au fait que j'achète du super chocolat côte d'or avec des noisettes entières et que virpeen me pique toute les noisettes !


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Donc pour apporter ma contribution, je dirais que je suis moi aussi pour le chocolat chantilly à 20% de mat grasse


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On en était au fait que j'achète du super chocolat côte d'or avec des noisettes entières et que virpeen me pique toute les noisettes !



C'est limite criminel ce truc ....


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And so I'm back, from outter space ... Bon on va arrêter là pour le moment. :rateau:


c'était un ... petit bain en effet


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On en était au fait que j'achète du super chocolat côte d'or avec des noisettes entières et que virpeen me pique toute les noisettes !


Et si tu en achete sans noisettes ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour apporter ma contribution, je dirais que je suis moi aussi pour le chocolat chantilly à 20% de mat grasse



Oh là, là, il mélange tout. Faites-lui un résumé les filles


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était un ... petit bain en effet



Bah oui ...


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est limite criminel ce truc ....


M'en parle pas ! j'ai bien essayé de renvoyer les tablettes chez le fabriquant en arguant un défaut de fabrication, mais ça marche pas... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And so I'm back, from outter space ... Bon on va arrêter là pour le moment. :rateau:


Ah Stargazer ! Un lien que pour toi : profites-en !   
Alien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah Stargazer ! Un lien que pour toi : profites-en !
> Alien



Aaaaaarf ! Des Kleneex, j'pleure de trop !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah Stargazer ! Un lien que pour toi : profites-en !
> Alien



Merci !


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And so I'm back, from outter space ... Bon on va arrêter là pour le moment. :rateau:




Tu étais où avant ?


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah Stargazer ! Un lien que pour toi : profites-en !
> Alien


super surprise


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas ! j'ai bien essayé de renvoyer les tablettes chez le fabriquant en arguant un défaut de fabrication, mais ça marche pas... :mouais:  :rateau:



C'est sûr y a les empreintes du criminel sur toute la tablette ...


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un connaissait ?
Moi, je le regarderais en boucle...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais où avant ?


dans le c** du chien ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connaissait ?
> Moi, je le regarderais en boucle...



Oui, mais ça fait toujours plaisir de le revoir !


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah Stargazer ! Un lien que pour toi : profites-en !
> Alien


Pardon j'ai profité aussi, elle est vraiment enorme celle là, ça faisait trop longtemps que je l'avais pas vue !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr y a les empreintes du criminel sur toute la tablette ...


Qui est-ce qu'on traite de criminel ici ? :rose: Moi ? Oohhhh...  
Je remplace juste des pt'ites noisettes par des pt'its trous, c'est pas un crime tout de même :rose:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr y a les empreintes du criminel sur toute la tablette ...


J'ai tenté de boucher les trous avec ce qui tombe du gruyère quand les creux se forment, mais y a pas, c'est moins bon...  :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Donc si je suis bien l'histoire, Virpeen et iNano sont unis par les liens sacres du concubinage ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qu'on traite de criminel ici ? :rose: Moi ? Oohhhh...
> Je remplace juste des pt'ites noisettes par des pt'its trous, c'est pas un crime tout de même :rose:



Pour iNano si !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le c** du chien ...



"Mais qu'en termes galants ces choses-là sont dites"...   (ce n'est pas de moi)


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qu'on traite de criminel ici ? :rose: Moi ? Oohhhh...
> Je remplace juste des pt'ites noisettes par des pt'its trous, c'est pas un crime tout de même :rose:


ça me fait penser à une vidéo dans " comment c'est chez vous euh après je sais plus " ... de jpmiss ... avec son histoire de qu'il aime lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit plus gros ...


enfin bon ... :rose: :rose: :rose:

edit : huhu kounkoun 
        pov' ti monstre ... qu'entends-tu par là ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connaissait ?
> Moi, je le regarderais en boucle...




Oui , je connaissais  . Un lien que j'aime bien


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté de boucher les trous avec ce qui tombe du gruyère quand les creux se forment, mais y a pas, c'est moins bon...  :rateau:



Forcément ... :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je suis bien l'histoire, Virpeen et iNano sont unis par les liens sacres du concubinage ?


Nous irons même jusqu'à dire, du pacsage :love:


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je suis bien l'histoire, Virpeen et iNano sont unis par les liens sacres du concubinage ?




Oui et même un pacsage , je crois


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à une vidéo dans " comment c'est chez vous euh après je sais plus " ... de jpmiss ... avec son histoire de qu'il aime lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit plus gros ...
> 
> 
> enfin bon ... :rose: :rose: :rose:



Mais alors pas suisse le gruyère, sinon tu lis rien du tout ..


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

La vache, Virpeen est en train de s'étouffer avec des bulles vides de coca !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , je connaissais  . Un lien que j'aime bien



Apparemment, les chats ne retombent pas toujours sur leurs pattes


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La vache, Virpeen est en train de s'étouffer avec des bulles vides de coca !!!



Filme, mais filme donc !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors pas suisse le gruyère, sinon tu lis rien du tout ..


je ne voudrais pas dire de connerie ... mais bon : le gruyère, c'est suisse et le comté, c'est franc-comtois  
Donc, on remet tout à zéro et on parle du Comté


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas dire de connerie ... mais bon : le gruyère, c'est suisse et le comté, c'est franc-comtois
> Donc, on remet tout à zéro et on parle du Comté




Tu aurai oublié l'emmental ? Sacre bleu ,v a


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La vache, Virpeen est en train de s'étouffer avec des bulles vides de coca !!!


Si ces bulles avaient été vides, j'me serais pas étouffée avec !!!!  
Des bulles pleines, oui ! j'en ai encore plein les amygdales :rateau:

Edit : je serais en train de mourir que tu posterais, iNano ! :rose:


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, les chats ne retombent pas toujours sur leurs pattes


En l'occurence, il s'"est fait plaqué aux chevilles par une barrière perverse...


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Edit : je serais en train de mourir que tu posterais, iNano ! :rose:


...fallait pas piquer les noisettes...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, il s'"est fait plaqué aux chevilles par une barrière perverse...




Encore des chats


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...fallait pas piquer les noisettes...


Zut : un justicier !


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...fallait pas piquer les noisettes...


Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, je commence mon switch !!! J'ai acheté (ma soeur m'a ramené des usa  ) une Isight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

youuuuuuuuuupyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je commence mon switch !!! J'ai acheté (ma soeur m'a ramené des usa  ) une Isight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> youuuuuuuuuupyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ta soeur va t'elle bien ?


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je commence mon switch !!! J'ai acheté (ma soeur m'a ramené des usa  ) une Isight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> youuuuuuuuuupyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Une petite vidéo, pour nous montrer qu'elle fonctionne bien ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub un strip tase, Charlub un strip tease !  
Pardon je me laisse emporter


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Au faite ; Virpeen tu as finie Harry Potter ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Charlub un strip tase, Charlub un strip tease !
> Pardon je me laisse emporter




En tout cas , j'aime bien la deuxième vidéo dans ta signature . On sent le vécu


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au faite ; Virpeen tu as finie Harry Potter ?


Oh non... Page 70


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas , j'aime bien la deuxième vidéo dans ta signature . On sent le vécu


Oui c'est vrai je jouais aux playmobils etant jeunes...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh non... Page 70




Il y en a une qui va être décue


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai je jouais aux playmobils etant jeunes...




Parce que tu es plus jeune ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es plus jeune ?


Attention
Tu es plus jeune =Tu es plus jeune
Tu n'es plus jeune =Tu n'es plus jeune


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo, pour nous montrer qu'elle fonctionne bien ?


Qui, sa soeur ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Attention
> Tu es plus jeune =Tu es plus jeune
> Tu n'es plus jeune =Tu n'es plus jeune




Oups ! On a retrouvé Maître Capello


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui, sa soeur ?


Heu, ben si elle veut :rose: 
Mais je pensais pas à quelqu'un en particulier, non, non


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui, sa soeur ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui, sa soeur ?


La soeur a Maitre Capello ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> La soeur a Maitre Capello ?




Qui Raymonde ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> La soeur a Maitre Capello ?


La soeur DE Maitre Capello


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La soeur DE Maitre Capello





C bien ce que je dis raymonDE


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La soeur DE Maitre Capello



ça cause pas bien la France quand même    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Pas de vidéos pour tout de suite  j'ai l'isight, pas le matos pour la faire fonctionner !!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pas de vidéos pour tout de suite  j'ai l'isight, pas le matos pour la faire fonctionner !!




Evidemment sur un pc


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

l'isight fonctionne sur pc ????   (ou.... la boulette  )


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Ah ouai elle est pas reconnue ? dommage ! 
Oulà si tout le monde parle dans son coin ça va etre dur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


hellooooooo !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça cause pas bien la France quand même    :rateau:




Tu peux parler le djeun's


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

'cor coucou cor   (ça passe avec l'accent d'min coin !)


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Bonsoir Sieur Cor


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> hellooooooo !!!!!!!!




De lu ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

attendez, j'ai un moment d'inspiration là....  (pas de blagues trop faciles svp    )


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

C'est quand meme le thread ou l'accueil est le meilleur ! Quelqu'un arrive et tout le monde dis bonjour !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> attendez, j'ai un moment d'inspiration là....  (pas de blagues trop faciles svp    )



Pense quand même à expirer ... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler le djeun's



Traduit ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Je propose à tous de tousser !       :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pense quand même à expirer ... :rateau:



Avoue que ça vallait le coup  









> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé:
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



 
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  (pas le film  )


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Traduit ça donne quoi ?




Nobody is perfect , tout le monde fait des fautes d'orthographes et pas que les djeun's


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pense quand même à expirer ... :rateau:


          
(Pour ceux qui auraient pas compris j'adore ...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Juste comme ça,   Philippe de Villiers est un type bien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

C'est bien la première fois que personne ne me répond dans la minute lorsque je place ce nom dans un de mes posts


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

philipe de villiers est un politique ...


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> philipe de villiers est un politique ...


Et on ne parle pas de politique(s) sur le forum


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et on ne parle pas de politique sur le forum



Oui merci de le rappeler !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

ben hey c'est pas sur moi qu'il faut crier c'est sur la mousse !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et on ne parle pas de politique(s) sur le forum



Es ce que je l'ai cité en tant qu'homme politique ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben hey c'est pas sur moi qu'il faut crier c'est sur la mousse !!!!


Je ne t'ai point crié dessus au contraire


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Tschuss !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben hey c'est pas sur moi qu'il faut crier c'est sur la mousse !!!!



C'est qui ? 




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'ai point crié dessus au contraire


 
 Genre tu lui as chuchoté dessus !!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben hey c'est pas sur moi qu'il faut crier c'est sur la mousse !!!!



On crie pas sur une mousse voyons. On la boit !


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Es ce que je l'ai cité en tant qu'homme politique ?


Est-ce que je t'ai causé toi ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'ai causé toi ?



Une mousse brulée ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On crie pas sur une mousse voyons. On la boit !



ça devient indescent ! 





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'ai causé toi ?




Oui !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro -->   Et pis j't'a rcono ! Ti t'es d'min coin !


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

La bagarre, la bagarre ! comme au college !
Et puis apres tout dans les bars y'a des bagarres
Allez faites pas les mauviettes hein !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> La bagarre, la bagarre ! comme au college !
> Et puis apres tout dans les bars y'a des bagarres
> Allez faites pas les mauviettes hein !



Nous on se cache pas derrière notre PB !!!  




> *Profession*:
> Professionnel




      

Vaut mieux lire ça qu'être aveugle


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Oui !


Ben ça dépend où et quand (dans le Calvados), mais enfin à la base non


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça devient indescent !



La bière c'est jamais indécent ...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> La bagarre, la bagarre ! comme au college !
> Et puis apres tout dans les bars y'a des bagarres
> Allez faites pas les mauviettes hein !





Un nostalgique ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend où et quand (dans le Calvados), mais enfin à la base non



Localisation: Lille                Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Nous on se cache pas derrière notre PB !!!


Aya il me cherche là, il me cherche !   
Retenez moi les gars, retenez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La bière c'est jamais indécent ...



ouai à y réfléchir  ... mais qu'es  ce qu'on en descend !


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La bière c'est jamais indécent ...


Et même parfois ça remonte...


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Aya il me cherche là, il me cherche !
> Retenez moi les gars, retenez moi !


Fais pas le con... il a qu'une iSight, il est jaloux !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et même parfois ça remonte...




  y a pas que la bière...     

quoi que... c'est pas "parfois" dans ce cas là


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Aya il me cherche là, il me cherche !
> Retenez moi les gars, retenez moi !



Pour pas qu'il te fasse mal ..?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour pas qu'il te fasse mal ..?



 Si on se voit à une AES rapelle moi te te payer une Guiness


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Localisation: Lille                Me trompe-je ?


C'est quoi le rapport ?  

Alors moi je veux bien parler pour déconner, comme ici, ou même à la grande rigueur parler sérieusement (mais ça, ça m'ennuie assez vite ), par contre ça m'énerve quand je ne comprends pas ce qu'on me dit


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ouai à y réfléchir  ... mais qu'es  ce qu'on en descend !



Ah ça oui ..


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour pas qu'il te fasse mal ..?




Voilà , tu as tout compris . Il avait déjà prévu le coup depuis le début en se cachant derrière son powerbook


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le rapport ?
> 
> Alors moi je veux bien parler pour déconner, comme ici, ou même à la grande rigueur parler sérieusement (mais ça, ça m'ennuie assez vite ), par contre ça m'énerve quand je ne comprends pas ce qu'on me dit



J'ai pas compris le rappport avec le Calvados non plus !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si on se voit à une AES rapelle moi te te payer une Guiness



Ce n'est pas tombé sous le regard d'un aveugle ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tombé sous le regard d'un aveugle ...



Et c'est pas la parole d'un muet


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris le rappport avec le Calvados non plus !


Juste un jeu de mots de plus  
"Où et quand ?", réponse: dans le Calvados


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Et sinon vos journées ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

(Oulà faut pas partir trop longtemps d'ici... apres in comprend plus rien)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Juste un jeu de mots de plus
> "Où et quand ?", réponse: dans le Calvados




Trop dur pour moi     

Bref..... bonne nuit tout le monde !!!

Faites de beaux rêves, maintenant.......... c'''''eeeeeeeeeesssssssssttttttttttt lllllllllaaaaaaaa ffff^^^^^^eeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

(ou bonne soirée  )


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon vos journées ?


Su-per journée !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> (Oulà faut pas partir trop longtemps d'ici... apres in comprend plus rien)


alors kounn encore une nuit blanche... avec ton rubis


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

ha...... on dit plus :

"dans ton c**"...?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Tcho bonne nuit Charclub !   
Et garde bien ton iSight au chaud


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trop dur pour moi
> 
> Bref..... bonne nuit tout le monde !!!
> 
> ...



Où est Caen ? Dans le Calvados !


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors kounn encore une nuit blanche... avec ton rubis


Non pas ce soir, faut que je dorme . Demain je suis en repos !
Ce serait dommage de gacher...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> (Oulà faut pas partir trop longtemps d'ici... apres in comprend plus rien)




On voit bien les peureux , ils partent pendant la bagarre


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non pas ce soir, faut que je dorme . Demain je suis en repos !
> Ce serait dommage de gacher...




Tu comptes faire quoi de ta journée de RTT ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien les peureux , ils partent pendant la bagarre


J'etais partit acheter des gateaux...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha...... on dit plus :
> 
> "dans ton c**"...?



Les traditions se perdent mon cher ...


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha...... on dit plus :
> 
> "dans ton c**"...?


Eh non maintenant c'est "dans le calvados" c'est beaucoup plus drole. Bon il faut que je récupère une carte de france avec les régions/départements, le dessin du docteur qui pointe avec son truc, et je mets un site "www.dlc.fr.st".   

_Zut ça existe déjà... Des joueurs de counter strike en plus  :sick:_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien les peureux , ils partent pendant la bagarre




* je trouve très con*
personnellement, de se foutre sur la gueule...

Cela traduit un manque singulier d'intelligence et des carences manifestes en matière de communication; sans parler de l'étroitesse d'esprit que cela implique...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> J'etais partit acheter des gateaux...




Pour comtempler la bagarre ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes faire quoi de ta journée de RTT ?


Bah j'ai deja tellement de choses a faire
la vaisselle
les courses (la c'est tres urgent)
rangement de l'appart
...
et si j'ai fini avant 18h je pourrais aller draguer les filles en jupe dans la rue (c'est trop bien l'ete)


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * je trouve très con*
> personnellement, de se foutre sur la gueule...


C'est kounkoun qui parle de bagarre, j'ai pas compris pourquoi... Il la fait tout seul dans son coin, alors je sais pas si il a un problème de communication avec lui-même...  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai deja tellement de choses a faire
> la vaisselle
> les courses (la c'est tres urgent)
> rangement de l'appart
> ...




Que ca et tu finirai pas avant 18h ? 

Bon moi je reviens mon émission sur Historia commence


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est kounkoun qui parle de bagarre, j'ai pas compris pourquoi... Il la fait tout seul dans son coin, alors je sais pas si il a un problème de communication avec lui-même...  :mouais:




*Donc, Youcouncoun*
est schizophrène...


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est kounkoun qui parle de bagarre, j'ai pas compris pourquoi... Il la fait tout seul dans son coin, alors je sais pas si il a un problème de communication avec lui-même...  :mouais:


Ah la delation hé


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah la delation hé


Et en plus il pue des pieds, monsieur le commissaire !!!!  
Si si, c'est mon pti doigt qui me l'a dit


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il pue des pieds, monsieur le commissaire !!!!
> Si si, c'est mon pti doigt qui me l'a dit



Mais que faisait ton petit doigt entre ses orteils ..?


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais que faisait ton petit doigt entre ses orteils ..?


Je ne répondrai qu'en présence de mon avocat  
_Avec un peu de vinaigrette SVP_  :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

...ça y est ma reputation est faite...  
J'ai plus qu'a changer de pseudo ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les traditions se perdent mon cher ...



oui, d'ailleurs , on ne lit plus de tomber le fut.....ça me manque..........


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * je trouve très con*
> personnellement, de se foutre sur la gueule...
> 
> Cela traduit un manque singulier d'intelligence et des carences manifestes en matière de communication; sans parler de l'étroitesse d'esprit que cela implique...




tu es trop sage..............


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, d'ailleurs , on ne lit plus de tomber le fut.....ça me manque..........



J'ai dû  recroiser un tombe le fut... y a pas si longtemps. Faut pas perdre espoir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah la delation hé




mouais.....l'avenir de notre peuple......c'est fou comme Orwell etait visionnaire.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû  recroiser un tombe le fut... y a pas si longtemps. Faut pas perdre espoir !



que la force soit avec nous......


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...ça y est ma reputation est faite...
> J'ai plus qu'a changer de pseudo ...




et si tu commençais par un avatar......parce que la petite barre et le point d'interrogation, c'est pas top top....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que la force soit avec nous......



ZIP ZIP ZIP houraaaaa !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

pitin®, mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.......

bon, je vais vous laisser, j'ai un train a prendre......
petite ballade sur les etangs...
++


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

T'es pas seul, mais t'es trop rapide pour nous


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ZIP ZIP ZIP houraaaaa !!!




ça devient de plus en plus dur les 4 a la suite avec le nouveau reglement.....et c'est toujours toi, le specialiste, ça me rappelle le fil que Paul voulait fermer dans 7 mn....et sur lequel on a flooder 2 heures....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.......
> 
> bon, je vais vous laisser, j'ai un train a prendre......
> petite ballade sur les etangs...
> ++



Merci c'est sympa  !!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça devient de plus en plus dur les 4 a la suite avec le nouveau reglement.....et c'est toujours toi, le specialiste, ça me rappelle le fil que Paul voulait fermer dans 7 mn....et sur lequel on a flooder 2 heures....



Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas seul, mais t'es trop rapide pour nous



pourtant, je me modere....

bon, ce coup ci, je vous laisse.....+++


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça devient de plus en plus dur les 4 a la suite avec le nouveau reglement.....et c'est toujours toi, le specialiste, ça me rappelle le fil que Paul voulait fermer dans 7 mn....et sur lequel on a flooder 2 heures....



Mais c'est vrai que le 4 à la suite devient un véritable art !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens !!!



oui.................


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et si tu commençais par un avatar......parce que la petite barre et le point d'interrogation, c'est pas top top....


  Hein ? Hein ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce coup ci, je vous laisse.....+++




T'es sûr ??


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a toi , stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ??




oui! 



@koukougniette: tu n'as pas d'avatar.....juste une erreur....ou alors, c'est pas bô


----------



## yoffy (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, d'ailleurs , on ne lit plus de tomber le fut.....ça me manque..........


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @koukougniette: tu n'as pas d'avatar.....juste une erreur....ou alors, c'est pas bô


 :mouais:

Attention à qui tu traites de pas beau, moi je ferai rien pour le retenir


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

>



Aaah ! Même si c'est pas pareil ça fait du bien quand même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



ben , moi je l'ai pas, ni sous safari, ni sous omniweb..........


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi je l'ai pas, ni sous safari, ni sous omniweb..........




Tu es sous un mac plus ou quoi ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi je l'ai pas, ni sous safari, ni sous omniweb..........


Non mais c'est pas grave si tu le trouves pas beau hein !


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? Hein ?


 jais vu ton clip conseil aux jeunes, c'est de toi avec tes boittes à lego de ton enfance


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juillet 2005)

coucou


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> jais vu ton clip conseil aux jeunes, c'est de toi avec tes boittes à lego de ton enfance


Playmobils, playmobils... oui c'est ça, comme quoi on peu encore s'amuser avec nos vieux jouets...


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Playmobils, playmobils... oui c'est ça, comme quoi on peu encore s'amuser avec nos vieux jouets...




Au fait , c bon tes gateaux ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

stook à 23h39 a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais vous laisser, j'ai un train a prendre......




Non mais tu peux rester, tu nous déranges pas


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou


Salut !


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou





kikouuuuuu


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> jais vu ton clip conseil aux jeunes, c'est de toi avec tes boittes à lego de ton enfance


C'est mal de confondre les LEGO et les PLAYMOBIL


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au fait , c bon tes gateaux ?


Non en fait j'aime pas les gateaux !   C'est vrai en plus


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait j'aime pas les gateaux !   C'est vrai en plus





Même les 3 chatons ?


----------



## iNano (25 Juillet 2005)

Ciao tout le monde ! 
:sleep: L'oreiller m'appelle... :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao tout le monde !
> :sleep: L'oreiller m'appelle... :sleep:




Bonne nuit a toi petite nano


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao tout le monde !
> :sleep: L'oreiller m'appelle... :sleep:



Bonne nuit iNano !


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao tout le monde !
> :sleep: L'oreiller m'appelle... :sleep:


Bonne nuit !


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait j'aime pas les gateaux !   C'est vrai en plus



Sérieux ,comment aborder une jeune fille qui ne t'a pas été présentée,je te dirais après pourquoi


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même les 3 chatons ?


 C'est quoi donc que ces 3 chatons ?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi donc que ces 3 chatons ?












C drolement bon :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ciao tout le monde !
> :sleep: L'oreiller m'appelle... :sleep:



Bonne nuit Mam'zelle


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C drolement bon :rose:


Ah mais c'est les barquettes de LU®
Je connais oui ça !
C'est ça que t'appelles les trois chatons ?


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ,comment aborder une jeune fille qui ne t'a pas été présentée,je te dirais après pourquoi


 saut joel je te pose aussi la question


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est les barquettes de LU®
> Je connais oui ça !
> C'est ça que t'appelles les trois chatons ?




Oui parce que sur la boîte il y a marque en dessous de " Barquette "  , il y a marque 3 chatons  mais il y a presque plus a mangé


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est du seriueux kounn...


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est du seriueux kounn...


C'est a dire,  c'est du serieux ?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire,  c'est du serieux ?




J'aimerai bien savoir moi aussi


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire,  c'est du serieux ?


alors voila.
Je viens de m'apercevoir que ma voisine de quartier est  branchée mac, je l'ai vue hier au salon de thé sortir  d'un emballage FNAC la boîte noire  tiger, elle a environ 22 ans, je n'ose pas l'aborder de peur quelle me prenne pour un vieux cochon, et en plus je suis nul en mac ,Comment lier une amitié ??
PS : je ne sais rien d'elle


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors voila.
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que ma voisine de quartier est branchée mac, je l'ai vue hier au salon de thé sortir d'un emballage FNAC la boîte noire tiger, elle a environ 22 ans, je n'ose pas l'aborder de peur quelle me prenne pour un vieux cochon, et en plus je suis nul en mac ,Comment lier une amitié ??
> PS : je ne sais rien d'elle



Tout simplement , tu lui dis en la voyant votre mac marche bien ? Tu es marié ou une compagne juju si c le cas pourquoi te prendrai t'elle pour un vieux cochon   puis même si tu es seul ca dépend comme tu le dis la facon dont tu l'abordes . Comme dirait Boby " Don't worry , be happy "


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors voila.
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que ma voisine de quartier est  branchée mac, je l'ai vue hier au salon de thé sortir  d'un emballage FNAC la boîte noire  tiger, elle a environ 22 ans, je n'ose pas l'aborder de peur quelle me prenne pour un vieux cochon, et en plus je suis nul en mac ,Comment lier une amitié ??
> PS : je ne sais rien d'elle


Eh bien si tu es nul en Mac, demande lui un coup de main, y'a pas de honte à se faire aider par une femme !   
Et tu lui offre un thé...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien si tu es nul en Mac, demande lui un coup de main, y'a pas de honte à se faire aider par une femme !
> Et tu lui offre un thé...




Puis fais comme d'habitude quand tu abordes une femme même si elle a 22 ans


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Tout simplement , je lui dis en la voyant votre mac marche bien  la ça va( je te pappelle que j'ai 60 balais)excuser moi de vous deranger mlle d'abord.voila je rencontre une petite difficultee avec la nouvelle version tiger, vous l'avez bien essayer, et patin couifin.... quelle seras la reponse??? tout est la


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement , je lui dis en la voyant votre mac marche bien la ça va( je te pappelle que j'ai 60 balais)excuser moi de vous deranger mlle d'abord.voila je rencontre une petite difficultee avec la nouvelle version tiger, vous l'avez bien essayer, et patin couifin.... quelle seras la reponse??? tout est la




Certes , tu as 60 " balais " mais tu n'es pas a ta première femme  , si ?  . Alors tu prends ton courage a deux  mains et tu commences une discussion sur le mac comme tu pourrai le faire avec un homme ou même ta concierge c'est simple , non ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement , je lui dis en la voyant votre mac marche bien  la ça va( je te pappelle que j'ai 60 balais)excuser moi de vous deranger mlle d'abord.voila je rencontre une petite difficultee avec la nouvelle version tiger, vous l'avez bien essayer, et patin couifin.... quelle seras la reponse??? tout est la


Tu sais tu auras beau y reflechir pendant le temps que tu veux, tu ne sauras jamais comment ça va se passer... jusqu'a ce que tu te lances...   
Personnne ne pourra te garantir qu'elle va bien ou mal le prendre...
Mais imagine juste un truc... si elle y connait ren en Mac, et qu'en fait elle a acheté Tiger pour son copain/frere/pere etc... Il te faut aussi un autre atout dans ta manche or pas etre a court le moment venu !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais tu auras beau y reflechir pendant le temps que tu veux, tu ne sauras jamais comment ça va se passer... jusqu'a ce que tu te lances...
> Personnne ne pourra te garantir qu'elle va bien ou mal le prendre...
> Mais imagine juste un truc... si elle y connait ren en Mac, et qu'en fait elle a acheté Tiger pour son copain/frere/pere etc... Il te faut aussi un autre atout dans ta manche or pas etre a court le moment venu !




Puis , tu n'as qu'a lire un peu les forums pour etre au point


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Puis , tu n'as qu'a lire un peu les forums pour etre au point



Un sac vuiton ;un agenda malbury,un tailleur entracite et un palm elle doit être visiteuse médicale il y a plein de toubib dans mon quartier

une super snob , a maniere mais j'aime, ça c'est pas le type baba


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Un sac vuiton ;un agenda malbury,un tailleur entracite et un palm elle doit être visiteuse médicale il y a plein de toubib dans mon quartier
> 
> une super snob , a maniere mais j'aime, ça c'est pas le type baba


Ah oui tu as un bon sens de l'oservation !   
Et toi t'es style snob a maniere aussi ?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Un sac vuiton ;un agenda malbury,un tailleur entracite et un palm elle doit être visiteuse médicale il y a plein de toubib dans mon quartier
> 
> une super snob , a maniere mais j'aime, ça c'est pas le type baba




Bien pour une amitié faut il que tu sois comme elle , non alors soit comme tu es otut les jours


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tu as un bon sens de l'oservation !
> Et toi t'es style snob a maniere aussi ?


non pas du tout pantalon doker tircot blanc sur chemise camel ou malboro(en solde) tenis,chauve, lunettes et timide


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout pantalon doker tircot blanc sur chemise camel ou malboro(en solde) tenis,chauve, lunettes et timide



Comment faisais tu ou fais tu pour aborder une femme ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout pantalon doker tircot blanc sur chemise camel ou malboro(en solde) tenis,chauve, lunettes et timide


Je suis sur que tu es timide parce que tu es trop idealiste !   
C'est bien d'etre idealiste mais ça empeche de faire des choses par peur de "tout gacher"... (je dis pas ça pour toi en particulier, si ça se trouve t'es pas du tout comme ça...)


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment faisais tu ou fais tu pour aborder une femme ?



 dans ce cas la en voisine de table ,le regard d'abord amical et coquin,puis un sourrire du coin des levres et j'attend ...un haussement d'epaule,une reponse au sourire,ou l'ignorance totale.
je fais pas le lourd


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Laure Manadou  CHAMPIONNE DU MONDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas la en voisine de table ,le regard d'abord amical et coquin,puis un sourrire du coin des levres et j'attend ...un haussement d'epaule,une reponse au sourire,ou l'ignorance totale.
> je fais pas le lourd




Il faut savoir jouer quelques fois même a 60 ans ; l'age n'est rien  .


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Laure Manadou  CHAMPIONNE DU MONDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!



arriva ce qui devait arriver


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir jouer quelques fois même a 60 ans ; l'age n'est rien  .[/QUOTE
> j'ai arrêter de rêver


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> arriva ce qui devait arriver




En terminant 8ème a la demi finale , il faut le faire


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas la en voisine de table ,le regard d'abord amical et coquin,puis un sourrire du coin des levres et j'attend ...un haussement d'epaule,une reponse au sourire,ou l'ignorance totale.
> je fais pas le lourd


De toute façon la seule "bonne" maniere de creer une relation avec quelqu'un (que ce soit d'amitié ou d'amour) c'est d'etre soi (enfin c'est ce que je pense)   
Il suffit juste de  "se forcer" un peu parfois. Par exemple la prochaine fois que tu la croises tu lui dis bonjour, comme on dit bonjour aux gens que l'on croise regulierement...
Et puis apres...   
Ne soit pas juste dans l'attente...


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En terminant 8ème a la demi finale , il faut le faire



et c'est pas fini elle a dans la tête et dans le corps  excellent entraîneur et puis elle est jolie


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon la seule "bonne" maniere de creer une relation avec quelqu'un (que ce soit d'amitié ou d'amour) c'est d'etre soi (enfin c'est ce que je pense)
> Il suffit juste de "se forcer" un peu parfois. Par exemple la prochaine fois que tu la croises tu lui dis bonjour, comme on dit bonjour aux gens que l'on croise regulierement...
> Et puis apres...
> Ne soit pas juste dans l'attente...



+1 et puis une femme ne viendra jamais te chercher , c a toi de la découvrir


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>





Je croyais voir That 70's show et rien  , merci France 2


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas fini elle a dans la tête et dans le corps  excellent entraîneur et puis elle est jolie








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]





Mignone mais ca sera sans moi . C'est pas du tout le genre de femme que j'aime


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


Une nuit sans toit et une nuit sans étoile


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

coucou juju!! lis tes messages   

très jolie cette laure ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mignone mais ca sera sans moi . C'est pas du tout le genre de femme que j'aime


quel est ton genre ..?



moi j'aime les fées..


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quel est ton genre ..?
> 
> 
> 
> moi j'aime les fées..



Rousses aux yeux verts :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rousses aux yeux verts :rose:


très jolie ... avec la peau blanche ..


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> très jolie ... avec la peau blanche ..




Voilà avec quelques taches de rousseurs et des faussettes , il fut un temps elle était près de moi ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas croisé diablo ...?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas croisé diablo ...?




Normal , il est parti en vacances !


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Voilà avec quelques taches de rousseurs et des faussettes , il fut un temps elle était près de moi ..


ah  les poudres de rousseur sur les épaules ...


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mignonne mais ca sera sans moi . C'est pas du tout le genre de femme que j'aime


elle te rendras jaloux ,tu la verras jamais, tu auras des faux copin et tu te feras chier a moins d'avoir  son niveau tu sera son king


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah  les poudres de rousseur sur les épaules ...




Elle en avait quelques une ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

un message attend le petit juju palavas dans sa boite...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> elle te rendras jaloux ,tu la verras jamais, tu auras des faux copin et tu te feras chier a moins d'avoir son niveau tu sera son king




Tu sais , elle est actuellement avec un maître nageur donc ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle en avait quelques une ..




ah la la .. qu'est ce que c'est craquant ... :love:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah la la .. qu'est ce que c'est craquant ... :love:




Oui , tu l'as dis sur ce je vais me couche  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , tu l'as dis sur ce je vais me couche  . Bonne nuit a toutes et tous


après ce genre de pensées tu es obligé de faire de beaux rêves    douce nuit à la lune rousse et au regard vert


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rousses aux yeux verts :rose:



bizare, je n'arrive pas a ouvrir ton message....


----------



## annamaria (25 Juillet 2005)

difficile de vous suivre dans ce bar nocturne!


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un message attend le petit juju palavas dans sa boite...


OUI MAIS JE N'ARRIVE PAS A FAIRE L'ANIMATIONhttp://

```
/smileys.inzenet.org.gif
```


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> OUI MAIS JE N'ARRIVE PAS A FAIRE L'ANIMATIONhttp://
> 
> ```
> /smileys.inzenet.org.gif
> ```


bah tu peux pas faire un glisser déposer ...? 


attends je te mets le code     :


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors voila.
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que ma voisine de quartier est  branchée mac, je l'ai vue hier au salon de thé sortir  d'un emballage FNAC la boîte noire  tiger, elle a environ 22 ans, je n'ose pas l'aborder de peur quelle me prenne pour un vieux cochon, et en plus je suis nul en mac ,Comment lier une amitié ??
> PS : je ne sais rien d'elle




 bah y a qu'à  être direct et poser la question du mac !! c'est pas tout lemonde qui en a !! tiens moi aussi, je me suis mis à mac .. vous connaissez bien ? vous découvrez comme moi ..? et tu peux enchainer sur une petite question technique ou parler de mac g qui est bien sympa comme site d'aide .. etc .


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux pas faire un glisser déposer ...?
> 
> 
> attends je te mets le code     :


http://smileys.inzenet.org/repository/Anges_et_d%E9mons/miniange1.gif  encadré par


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> difficile de vous suivre dans ce bar nocturne!


  bienvenue anna maria ... il suffit d'entrer ... ici tu peux dire ce que tu veux .. comment vas tu? d'où nous viens tu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> difficile de vous suivre dans ce bar nocturne!



 Sois la bienvenue sur MacGénération. 
 Ici, c'est la bar des floodeurs, et il n'y a pas toujours quelque chose de précis à suivre... :rateau:


 Bonsoir aux autres, par ailleurs!...


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sois la bienvenue sur MacGénération.
> Ici, c'est la bar des floodeurs, et il n'y a pas toujours quelque chose de précis à suivre... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bonsoir aux autres, par ailleurs!...



HUMAN TU PEUT PAS ME   COMPOSER  çA  CERCLE DES ANGES ©AVEC ANIMATOION (LESCODES ) ET ME L'ENVOYER PAR MAIL (JUJU178@WANADO.FR) POUR FAIRE UN COPIER COLER


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> HUMAN TU PEUT PAS ME   COMPOSER  çA  CERCLE DES ANGES ©AVEC ANIMATOION (LESCODES ) ET ME L'ENVOYER PAR MAIL (JUJU178@WANADO.FR) POUR FAIRE UN COPIER COLER




mettre    http://smileys.inzenet ...... .gif    avec   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aprés  .gif


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> HUMAN TU PEUT PAS ME COMPOSER çA CERCLE DES ANGES ©AVEC ANIMATOION (LESCODES ) ET ME L'ENVOYER PAR MAIL (JUJU178@WANADO.FR) POUR FAIRE UN COPIER COLER



  Je t'ai envoyé un e-mail avec toute la ligne de code. 

Par contre, je ne peux pas faire ça par mp, ou ici, parce que les codes n'apparaîtraient pas, et la séquence s'afficherait automatiquement.
Ceci dit, je vais essayer de rafraîchir mes souvenirs de HTML... Je me rappelle qu'en HTML, il existe un code pour faire apparaître les codes sur un page web. Des balises pour faire apparaître comme telles les autres balises, sans qu'elles soient opérationnelles. Je vais voir si l'équivalent existe en BB code.


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mettre    http://smileys.inzenet ...... .gif    avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, tu es un bon professeur comme il y a des bons docteurs, je ne vois plus mon clavier a demain
ami, ange, et maître bonne nuit a toi et a ton compagnon et dissipe human ...
Jacques de mon vrai prénom


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Merci, tu es un bon professeur comme il y a des bons docteurs, je ne vois plus mon clavier a demain
> ami, ange, et maître bonne nuit a toi et a ton compagnon et disciple human ...
> Jacques de mon vrai prénom




 Jacques ...  bonne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

je me retire !! je suis mort aussi


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Au pire, il suffira de retirer les balises   &lt inutiles... 

Je crois qu'en HTML, c'est la balise &lt qui sert de métabalise pour faire apparaître les autres balises sur une page web... A vérifier... Et en BB code, je ne sais pas...



&lt;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;[&lt;Color=green&lt;]CERCLE DES ANGES ©[/&lt;Color&lt;]&lt;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

salut les filles.....


pour koukougnette: voila comment je vois ton avatar.....je me demnde sous quel format il est, mais sous Saf comme sous OmniWeb, ça donne ça:


----------



## semac (25 Juillet 2005)

Hola a todos ! 

dernière semaine avant les vacances !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

le prochain qui ecrit *"Vacances"*.........


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le prochain qui ecrit *"Vacances"*.........





Je suis en vacances et je me leve a cette heure-ci , c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi les vacances ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Pfff, les vacances pour moi c'est toute l'année...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en vacances et je me leve a cette heure-ci , c'est grave docteur ?



que tu te leves a cette heures ci, oui.....moi, je vais pas tarder a me coucher....

quand au fait que tu soit en V.......
*Arretez avec ce mot....* ...........


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, les vacances pour moi c'est toute l'année...




N'est ce pas trop dur nos vies d'étudiants ?  . Pour bien me reveiller , je me met un coup de Willy Wonka Song :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> N'est ce pas trop dur nos vies d'étudiants ?  . Pour bien me reveiller , je me met un coup de Willy Wonka Song :love:




pour bien me coucher, je me met du voir ici...


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

J'adore le mot vacances...

En fait je ne peux pas dire que j'aime les vacances, puisque ce qu'on ne connait pas, ne peut pas vous manquer...

Bref...faudrait peut-être que j'aille me coucher...72 h sans dormir c'est galère


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour bien me coucher, je me met du voir ici...





Il est vrai mais j'adore cettte chanson :rose:


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour bien me coucher, je me met du voir ici...




Sympa !!


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Preuve que je fais des trucs en vacances : je passe l'aspirateur dans toutes les pièces du bar (ça commençait à devenir sale...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Preuve que je fais des trucs en vacances : je passe l'aspirateur dans toutes les pièces du bar (ça commençait à devenir sale...)





ho!....la belle technique de flood pour nioube.....pas con......
attends, je leve les pieds......


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci...moi qui ne savais pas quoi faire de la journée, avant de trouver le sommeil...je vais passer l'aspirateur....j'aime ce ronflement limite érotique de l'aspi. sur le sol sale.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci...moi qui ne savais pas quoi faire de la journée, avant de trouver le sommeil...je vais passer l'aspirateur....j'aime ce ronflement limite érotique de l'aspi. sur le sol sale.....



ok, toi, t'es foutu.....alors soit tu te couches, soit on te fait piquer.....


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho!....la belle technique de flood pour nioube.....pas con......
> attends, je leve les pieds......



Au delà d'une heure, c'est 50$ les 10minutes.


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci...moi qui ne savais pas quoi faire de la journée, avant de trouver le sommeil...je vais passer l'aspirateur....j'aime ce ronflement limite érotique de l'aspi. sur le sol sale.....



T'as le même aspi que moi ou quoi? (un Dyson)  :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, toi, t'es foutu.....alors soit tu te couches, soit on te fait piquer.....




Peut-être que j'ai besoin de vacances....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que j'ai besoin de vacances....




on avait dit, plus de phrase avec v.......
mais t'es incroyable......


----------



## madlen (25 Juillet 2005)

Hello  

Après un bon wwekend prolonger à londres et un dimanche soir au paléo...
c'est pas facile ce matin, mais remarquà que je suis très creatif


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit, plus de phrase avec v.......
> mais t'es incroyable......




Je sais on avait dit....

Le problème c'est que je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai plus de bibine dans le frigo...pour le petit déj. c'est limite.

Bon je vais me faire des Corneflex au Goron...c'est pas terrible mais ça tombe pas lourdement sur le ventre


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je sais on avait dit....
> 
> Le problème c'est que je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai plus de bibine dans le frigo...pour le petit déj. c'est limite.



m****.....alors là , je compatis...


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> m****.....alors là , je compatis...




Merci sans toi ... je...trop dure la vie sans bibine...

 :love: j'ai retrouvé une Cardinal dans mes chausettes sales...sauvé....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Et hop.....


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et hop.....


      tu es mon sauveur... milles coups de boules à vie !!!!!  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> tu es mon sauveur... milles coups de boules à vie !!!!!  :love:




...


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

Mmmmmmmm fraiche en plus   

T'en a d'autres ?...Il y a un soleil superbe ici et j'ai comme l'impression que je vais devoir songer sérieusement à m'hydrater correctement....le manque de liquide nuit gravement à la santé chez moi.... :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm fraiche en plus
> 
> T'en a d'autres ?...Il y a un soleil superbe ici et j'ai comme l'impression que je vais devoir songer sérieusement à m'hydrater correctement....le manque de liquide nuit gravement à la santé chez moi.... :sleep:




ben, oui, j'en ai d'autre.....mais bon, l'abus d'alcool.......


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui, j'en ai d'autre.....mais bon, l'abus d'alcool.......




c'est pas de l'alcool ...c'est de la bière ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de l'alcool ...c'est de la bière ....




ok, t'as passé le test.....tu peux te servir....


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

Je savais bein que j'était doué...

Off topic mais: http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Movies/dean_mac.mov

Mort de rire...... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bein que j'était doué...
> 
> Off topic mais: http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Movies/dean_mac.mov
> 
> Mort de rire...... :love:





on est dans le bar des floodeurs..... 
ici, le hors sujet n'existe pas....


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est dans le bar des floodeurs.....
> ici, le hors sujet n'existe pas....




Ouf !! sauvé !!   

Question: pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !! sauvé !!
> 
> Question: pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ???



ai pas tout compris pour le coup.....
j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




Salut Corentin , ca va bien ? C quand que tu me boules ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

me voila avec un café pour me rechauffer !!!!!    


je peux demander un resumé depuis hier aprem ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est ce que je fait doc...

Je n'aime pas trop le lundi....frigo vide , appart. à ranger après une bombe d'enfer avec des potes, style explosion nucléaire à la fusion décontôlée....mon dossier chez l'autorité locale doit avoir encore pris du volume ce we. 

J'ai beau leur dire que je boss sur Mac, que j'ai pas de virus, que ma carte graphique ne permet pas de voir les effets vague de Dashboard...rien n'y fait...toujours les même regards .... terrible ce Mac mini...

J'ai une Smart, un Mac mini....Minimir n'est plus en vente... ma femme qui est à un max de 600 km...tu imagines ? la galère avec un zeste de nuit par Jean Lumière....

Faut que je sorte...mon frigo va me faire un procès.......            

PS: y a un doc. sur le forum ????  :rateau:


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Le 5ème étoilé vous passe bien le bonjour M'sieurs Dames !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Corentin , ca va bien ? C quand que tu me boules ?



on ne quémande pas......


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes tous en vacances ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le 5ème étoilé vous passe bien le bonjour M'sieurs Dames !




a peine............




felicitation.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous en vacances ????




bon, c'est la derniere fois.........ne cite plus ce mot.........

et non, je ne suis pas en v.....
je viens de finir de bosser.....juste en Week end depuis 2 heures....


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est la derniere fois.........ne cite plus ce mot.........
> 
> et non, je ne suis pas en v.....
> je viens de finir de bosser.....juste en Week end depuis 2 heures....




Bon...c'est décidé je part en vacances....

Direction TGV Paris ...rejoindre ma femme...Docteur c'est grave ? parceque je l'aime comme un fou...

Smack ma chérie...J'aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive...... :love: 

Oups je me laisse aller ....scuzez-moi !!!  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## le banni (25 Juillet 2005)

ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

oui, longtemps.....


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on ne quémande pas......




De quoi d'etre en vacances ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De quoi d'etre en vacances ?




 :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

c mieux comme ça


----------



## annamaria (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,   

je n'y comprend rien dans ce bar mais c'est jolie , toutes ces animations...., ça fait du bien de se réveiller avec cela...j'avoue que votre français est un peu "speed" pour moi mais je fais des efforts... par exemple c'est quoi "les floodeurs"?


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je n'y comprend rien dans ce bar mais c'est jolie , toutes ces animations...., ça fait du bien de se réveiller avec cela...j'avoue que votre français est un peu "speed" pour moi mais je fais des efforts... par exemple c'est quoi "les floodeurs"?


----------



## semac (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> par exemple c'est quoi "les floodeurs"?


ceux qui écrivent pour ne rien dire environ 25 fois par heures  
c'est à dire à peu près tout le monde


----------



## annamaria (25 Juillet 2005)

Super   

j'ai trouvé ma place dans ce forum


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Super
> 
> j'ai trouvé ma place dans ce forum


Hein ? tu avais perdu ta place ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Super
> j'ai trouvé ma place dans ce forum




*Dans ce cas, fais nous plaisir*
ne sors surtout pas de ce thread...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? tu avais perdu ta place ?






			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans ce cas, fais nous plaisir*
> ne sors surtout pas de ce thread...




Tiens, voila les men in Black......


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

...









Non, rien....









 :sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est affreux comme on peut se faire chier au mois de juillet au taf 

vivement les vacances, :hosto: c'est trop dur comme traitement :casse:


----------



## TranXarnoss (25 Juillet 2005)

2 heures sans message...  
Mous du genou les floodeurs aujourd'hui.

Météo bizarre sur Paname.


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Ben il manque quelqu'un


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: une épidémie? 
ou alors une nouvelle bavure de Scotland Yard? 







PS: je me fais toujours autant chier


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Juillet 2005)

ppfff encore cette maudite pluie, j'en peux plus...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Là, il fait beau de nouveau,

plus de pluie depuis la saucée de ce matin 
mais ça ne devrait pas durer


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben il manque quelqu'un




qui ça...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Salut a tous.....

pas mal du tout les nouveaux avantage qu'offre l'adhesion au club MacG......
pas mal du tout.....et en plus il doit en arriver encore....on est toujours super gaté ici...
merci les mecs....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Mous du genou les floodeurs aujourd'hui.



oui, et si ce n'etait qu'aujourd'hui..............


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

m'enfin, aujourd'hui, c'est pas mal......pitin®.....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

ben on peut toujours compter sur toi 






au fait, quelqu'un a des nouvelles de globalcut? 
ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai plus vu sur les forums :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ben on peut toujours compter sur toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens de le croiser......mais il se cache....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Où? Où? Mais où?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Où? Où? Mais où?



Ben c'est malin, ça tiens


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Où? Où? Mais où?



DTC! ...... (désolé, mais bon...... )


bon, prend un pack MacG et tu comprendras.....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> DTC! ...... (désolé, mais bon...... )
> 
> 
> bon, prend un pack MacG et tu comprendras.....



ben c'est malin, ça, tiens


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est malin, ça, tiens




fallait s'y attendre......


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Je suis déçu, mais déçu :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu, mais déçu :rateau:




outre le DTC, il y avait quand meme la reponse a ta quesiton dans mon post........


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> DTC! ...... (désolé, mais bon...... )


Non  
Dans le calvados


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non
> Dans le calvados




mince, j'y ai pensé....mais je savais plus si c'etait le Calvados, l'ile de france ou New York DC....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

salut :sleep: 


j'suis à l'ouest ...                                                          


enfin à l'est ... :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> salut :sleep:
> 
> 
> j'suis à l'ouest ...
> ...



Enfin te voila  :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> salut :sleep:
> 
> 
> j'suis à l'ouest ...
> ...




c'est pas grave.....je n'ai pas changé de pays et je suis complement "jet-lagguer"(1)



(1) mot a la C**, anglissisme ridicule pour dire que je subis un sacre decalage horaire...parait que c'est hype....m'enfin..........je prefere dire, je suis niqué.....ou plus simplement, j'ai pas dormis et j'ai sommeil.....on ne m'y reprendra plus...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

je t'ai manqué hein  ...

ouais ce matin j'étais au cinéma et puis déjà fatiguée et en rentrant j'ai lu un peu ... failli m'endormir sur le livre et puis petit somme après alors maintenant j'me trouve euh ... ben à l'ouest ... j'aime pas ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'me trouve euh ... ben à l'ouest ...


Et où exactement ?
C'est euh... juste pour savoir


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et où exactement ?
> C'est euh... juste pour savoir


dtc  ...

et aussi au nord ouest de paris ... et aussi dans le vague ... je suis euh ... comment on dit ... merde je sais plus ... :sleep:

edit : ouala ... j'ai le don d'ubiquité ... merci bergère


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et où exactement ?
> C'est euh... juste pour savoir



dans le Calvados.....(j'ai bon, j'ai bon...?!)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dtc  ...




non, c'est plus a la mode le DTC.....maintenant on dit Calva-dos-tres-quatro-je-sais-pas-quoi....


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans le Calvados.....(j'ai bon, j'ai bon...?!)


 :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi calvados-.... ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi calvados-.... ?



demande a Spyro, il deviens chasseur de tendance....c'est lui qui nous a initié au calva.....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Si je comprends bien DTC c'est à l'ouest. :rateau:
Mais à l'ouest de quoi?  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien DTC c'est à l'ouest. :rateau:
> Mais à l'ouest de quoi?  :casse: :hosto:


Du nord ouest de Paris...

Je crois...   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien DTC c'est à l'ouest. :rateau:
> Mais à l'ouest de quoi?  :casse: :hosto:


mais non ... dtc ... c'est à lyon ...


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, c'est dans un trou pommé


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non ... dtc ... c'est à lyon ...



Punaise, il a grandi, dites-moi


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

non mais faut pas confondre avec le tdcdm ... c'est pas pareil non plus ...


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

Faites gaffe, Avril Vii, quand elle est contente, elle boule rouge


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe, Avril Vii, quand elle est contente, elle boule rouge


avril c'est un mec ...  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avril c'est un mec ...  :mouais:



Mais non c'est un mois 
 :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avril c'est un mec ...  :mouais:



Et pis alors, elle a pas le droit d'être contente, comme mec ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est un mois
> :mouais:


un toit ?   


bon , café ...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et pis alors, elle a pas le droit d'être contente, comme mec ?



moi, en tout cas, je suis très contente, comme garçon !


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est un mois
> :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

un sucre s'il te plait


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Et moi ce sera 100 balles et un mars stp


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

non pas de sucre dans mon mien à moi de café ... beurk

edit : spyro pour le mars tu peux te toucher hein ...  ( c'est quoi 100 balles  :mouais: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien DTC c'est à l'ouest. :rateau:
> Mais à l'ouest de quoi?  :casse: :hosto:




ça depend, le dtc de Prerima est au centre....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!


       

































PS: il y a un message subliminal


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça depend, le dtc de Prerima est au centre....


va voir ailleurs si ton dtc y est ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> va voir ailleurs si ton dtc y est ...



mouais.....tu te devergonde, il me semble......


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais.....tu te devergonde, il me semble......


j'en doute ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> PS: il y a un message subliminal



Ah quand même ... Salut à toi !  

vu le message


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en doute ...




mouais , mouais , mouais......


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais , mouais , mouais......


exprime-toi ...


bonjour yvos


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

bon, je vais me refaire l'integrale de Sin City, parait que c'est de saison.....

@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> exprime-toi ...
> 
> 
> bonjour yvos




désolé, mais juste au moment ou je sentais que l'on allait pouvoir bien se marrer, me vola obligé de partir....
dommage....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> désolé, mais juste au moment ou je sentais que l'on allait pouvoir bien se marrer, me vola obligé de partir....
> dommage....


euh ... euh ... ( flutte je trouve pas ) ... tu sers à rien !!! ouala ...  :rateau:  :rose:

edit : trop obligé de partir le stook ... il va se "refaire l'intégral" de truc ...  c'est obligé ça ...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Oh pitain, je suis invisible ! 3 posts sans aucune réaction. 
Bon, je vous laisse, je vais faire les grands magasins, faut en profiter


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitain, je suis invisible ! 3 posts sans aucune réaction.
> Bon, je vous laisse, je vais faire les grands magasins, faut en profiter


là pour le coup tu vas devenir invisible


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

tiens, on nous parle ?....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Cool ! J'y vais alors


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... euh ... ( flutte je trouve pas ) ... tu sers à rien !!! ouala ...  :rateau:  :rose:


Ouahh.... l'insulte.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... euh ... ( flutte je trouve pas ) ... tu sers à rien !!! ouala ...  :rateau:  :rose:
> 
> edit : trop obligé de partir le stook ... il va se "refaire l'intégral" de truc ...  c'est obligé ça ...




non, j'ai changé d'avis, je vais me coucher.....en peut plus......et ça, c'est une question de survie....



+++


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> exprime-toi ...
> 
> 
> bonjour yvos


salut maiwen

c'est génial ce thread: à n'importe quelle heure de n'importe quel jour, on tombe tjs soit sur maiwen, soit sur stook :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouahh.... l'insulte.


t'as vu hein  c'est *L*'insulte ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut maiwen
> 
> c'est génial ce thread: à n'importe quelle heure de n'importe quel jour, on tombe tjs soit sur maiwen, soit sur stook :love:


ouais ... génial ... qui parle de flooder hein ?  je suis désolée mais y'a pas que moi et stook qui y sommes ( même si j'y suis plus souvent que lui  ) ... et puis il va être jaloux en plus ...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut maiwen
> 
> c'est génial ce thread: à n'importe quelle heure de n'importe quel jour, on tombe tjs soit sur maiwen, soit sur stook :love:


Il y a une erreur, ce n'est pas "le bar des floodeurs 2", mais plutôt "le bar des 2 floodeurs"


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... génial ... qui parle de flooder hein ?  je suis désolée mais y'a pas que moi et stook qui y sommes ( même si j'y suis plus souvent que lui  ) ... et puis il va être jaloux en plus ...


 
bien sur, t'as pas à être désolée


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

puisque c'est comme ça , je vais m'en aller ... et y'aura ni stook ni moi ... et ça vous fera les pieds bande de rats


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolée mais y'a pas que moi et stook qui y sommes


Et moi je suis désolé que tu y sois pas plus souvent  :rose: 



(édith) _Ah ben non t'en vas pas alors !  :hein:_


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... génial ... qui parle de flooder hein ?  je suis désolée mais y'a pas que moi et stook qui y sommes ( même si j'y suis plus souvent que lui  ) ... et puis il va être jaloux en plus ...



moi, en tout cas, je ne suis pas là


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une erreur, ce n'est pas "le bar des floodeurs 2", mais plutôt "le bar des 2 floodeurs"


 
je suis étonné que t'ailles pas flooder sur le thread politique, tiens...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... génial ... qui parle de flooder hein ?  je suis désolée mais y'a pas que moi et stook qui y sommes ( même si j'y suis plus souvent que lui  ) ... et puis il va être jaloux en plus ...


Maïwenn: 24,22 messages par jour
Stook: 25,56 messages par jour

Donc Stook mène le *D*uel du flood d'1,34 msg/j :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une erreur, ce n'est pas "le bar des floodeurs 2", mais plutôt "le bar des 2 floodeurs"



Attends je me chauffe un peu les articulations ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis désolé que tu y sois pas plus souvent  :rose:


et moi je trouve que j'y suis déjà beaucoup trop ...

guytan ... c'est vrai tu fais très absent là comme ça 

edit : de toute façon mon nombre de post/jour ca baisser ... je pars samedi voir les moutons et y'a pas internet chez les moutons ( sauf chez les bergères hi-tech ... )


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi je trouve que j'y suis déjà beaucoup trop ...
> 
> guytan ... c'est vrai tu fais très absent là comme ça
> 
> edit : de toute façon mon nombre de post/jour ca baisser ... je pars samedi voir les moutons et y'a pas internet chez les moutons ( sauf chez les bergères hi-tech ... )



On parle de moi là .. :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pars samedi voir les moutons


Bééééééé bééééééé bééééééé

_Ben quoi ? Ça coute rien d'essayer    _


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On parle de moi là .. :rateau:


Ca y est tu t'es dérouillé les articulations? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


 
un café peut-être?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


copieur ... 


remarquez ... après un café ça va mieux  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est tu t'es dérouillé les articulations? :rateau:



Je commence à peine !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à peine !


c'est ça ... menteur ... je t'ai vu tout à l'heure vers ... 12h  tu commençais déjà


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bééééééé bééééééé bééééééé
> 
> _Ben quoi ? Ça coute rien d'essayer    _



Tu manques un peu de pratique, je te montrerai ..


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

stargazer a dit:
			
		

> spyro a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrêtez de bêler vous risquer de l'attirer, et gare à vos fe**** !!!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu manques un peu de pratique


bééééééé zut alors


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Salut la compagnie , ca farte ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Ben non tu vois maiwen nous a lachés et du coup i spasse plus rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

elle a juste changé de bar...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

je suis toujours là ...

maiwen is watching you 

edit : fab'  ... traitre


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut la compagnie , ca farte ?


Ici ça casse pas mal ,
ça farte moins depuis le départ de Maïwenn, Stargazer avec ses rhumatismes a du mal à prendre la relève :hosto:


----------



## MrStone (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est la débandade, en quelque sorte........



hum












je suis déjà dehors


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça casse pas mal ,
> ça farte moins depuis le départ de Maïwenn, Stargazer avec ses rhumatismes a du mal à prendre la relève :hosto:



Pour star est ce le début de la fin ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est la débandade, en quelque sorte........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel floodeur précoce celui-là


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quel floodeur précoce celui-là




Bien oui , une pierre ca roule donc ca part en débandade , non ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

'tain ... c'est maïwen ... pas Maïwenn ... didiou


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ... c'est maïwen ... pas Maïwenn ... didiou




Tu l'as mis sous copyright ton pseudo au moins ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ... c'est maïwen ... pas Maïwenn ... didiou


Tiens, je croyais que t'étais parti


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

ben non je suis là ... et ça change ta vie ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça casse pas mal ,
> ça farte moins depuis le départ de Maïwenn, Stargazer avec ses rhumatismes a du mal à prendre la relève :hosto:



Mais qu'est-ce tu parles de rhumatismes ..? Un athlète s'échauffe toujours avant ... je vois pas en quoi c'est différent ici ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce tu parles de rhumatismes ..? Un athlète s'échauffe toujours avant ... je vois pas en quoi c'est différent ici ?


avant quoi ?  ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

*Les enfants rassemblez vos affaires*
vos parents ne vont pas tarder à venir vous chercher


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce tu parles de rhumatismes ..? Un athlète s'échauffe toujours avant ... je vois pas en quoi c'est différent ici ?




Athelete de quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les enfants rassemblez vos affaires*
> vos parents ne vont pas tarder à venir vous chercher



Oui monsieur !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avant quoi ?  ...




Devine !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Devine !


aucune idée


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avant quoi ?  ...


Avant l'effort !   
Et après l'effort... Le réconfort !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avant l'effort !
> Et après l'effort... Le réconfort !  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ah ben voilà un qui sait !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Après ces quelques heures d'échauffement, j'espère que le show va valoir le coup!!! J'en veux pour mon argent 

Fais chauffer la scène 

Met toi sous les sunlight, pardon spotlight  et en avant.


Musique, Maestro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Après ces quelques heures d'échauffement, j'espère que le show va valoir le coup!!! J'en veux pour mon argent
> 
> Fais chauffer la scène
> 
> ...



Je ne suis que plus meilleur quand les partenaires sont de qualité ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

tout cela me semble bien équivoque


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis que plus meilleur quand les partenaires sont de qualité ...




Et ne pas oublier le " inspirer et expirer " !!!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout cela me semble bien équivoque


Ou peut-être pas assez


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

bon vous êtes gentils mais vous offusquez mes oreilles chastes !!!  

merde alors


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous êtes gentils mais vous offusquez mes oreilles chastes !!!
> 
> merde alors




En fait maiwen est l'immaculée conception !! On a une star de plus sur ce forum


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout cela me semble bien équivoque



Y a que toi qui vois de l'équivoque ..


----------



## Sloughi (25 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a que toi qui vois de l'équivoque ..


ouais je vois ! pour toi c'est voque c'est ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être pas assez



Vous avez l'esprit vraiment mal tourné ..


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





Coucou a vous


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais je vois ! pour toi c'est voque c'est ça ?



C'est Vogue le nom correcte ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est Vogue le nom correcte ...


et ben je t'enquiquine ouala ! naméo !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon c fini les messages privés sur ce thread , merci


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon c fini les messages privés sur ce thread , merci


chut ... écoute la mer


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut ... écoute la mer




Celle de Paris Plage aussi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon c fini les messages privés sur ce thread , merci



Où tu vois des messages privés toi ?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où tu vois des messages privés toi ?




L'essentiel des pages sur ce thread en ce moment c vous qui dsicutez tous seuls ... Et le toi il a un pseudo , bordel


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ben je t'enquiquine ouala ! naméo !



On va dire que tu le fais mal !


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Celle de Paris Plage aussi


Maiiiss y a pas de plage a Paris


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiss y a pas de plage a Paris




Si si avec un ramassis des saletées


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel des pages sur ce thread en ce moment c vous qui dsicutez tous seuls ... Et le toi il a un pseudo , bordel



Et en quoi c'est privé ... y a personne d'autre pour le moment Gregg !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel des pages sur ce thread en ce moment c vous qui dsicutez tous seuls ... Et le toi il a un pseudo , bordel


gregg ... ici c'est le bar des floodeurs ... t'as qu'a sortir un truc intéressant si tu veux qu'on s'intéresse à toi ... on risque d'attendre un certain temps mais ça n'est que mon avis ... si t'es pas content tu peux aussi aller voir ailleurs ... bordel ... ( moi aussi je sais le faire )


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en quoi c'est privé ... y a personne d'autre pour le moment Gregg !



Si , la personne qui a un avatar en écureuil , moi ... mais bon vous etes trop entre vous pour le voir c dommage , je commencais a aimer cette ambiance :rose:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gregg ... ici c'est le bar des floodeurs ... t'as qu'a sortir un truc intéressant si tu veux qu'on s'intéresse à toi ... on risque d'attendre un certain temps mais ça n'est que mon avis ... si t'es pas content tu peux aussi aller voir ailleurs ... bordel ... ( moi aussi je sais le faire )




Vivement que tu te casses en vacances toi . Tes petites attaques personnelles , tu te les gardes pour ta grosse pomme tu sera gentlle , c vrai tu ne connais pas ce mot  . 

Toutes personnes est interessante même celle avec un excedent corporel


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si si avec un ramassis des saletées



Ca serais pas plutot la Scene(je sais pas comment on l'écrit)


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ca serais pas plutot la Scene(je sais pas comment on l'écrit)




Ah si  et cela s'écrit ainsi  : 

La seine


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ca serais pas plutot la Scene(je sais pas comment on l'écrit)



La Seine ...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La Seine ...




A ne pas confondre avec la cène de Jesus qui fut son dernier repas  .


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si , la personne qui a un avatar en écureuil , moi ... mais bon vous etes trop entre vous pour le voir c dommage , je commencais a aimer cette ambiance :rose:



Et mais t'es vraiment grave comme mec ... je veux bien que des gens soient sur ce fil, mais si ils postent pas on va pas répondre au vide, ni au mur ... Perso je préfère répondre à ceux qui postent. Oui je sais c'est bizarre :rateau:
Enfin bref laisse tomber ...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et mais t'es vraiment grave comme mec ... je veux bien que des gens soient sur ce fil, mais si ils postent pas on va pas répondre au vide, ni au mur ... Perso je préfère répondre à ceux qui postent. Oui je sais c'est bizarre :rateau:
> Enfin bref laisse tomber ...




Tu me connais pour dire ca ?  . 

J'étais sur le fil et j'ai posté pareil pour les autres .. mais bon


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah si  et cela s'écrit ainsi  :
> 
> La seine



Merci pour la correction Monsieur


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la correction Monsieur




De rien


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

hep hop hip hap!


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep hop hip hap!





I don't know why ....


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep hop hip hap!



C'est quoi ce Hep hop hip hap


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une semi-mauvaise ambiance ici...   
je me trompe?


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une semi-mauvaise ambiance ici...
> je me trompe?




Bingo


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce Hep hop hip hap



C'est le cri de l'homme qui viens de monter tout le boulevard pour bouffer un chti truc chez soi et ensuite re-sortir pour aller au cinéma.


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cri de l'homme qui viens de monter tout le boulevard pour bouffer un chti truc chez soi et ensuite re-sortir pour aller au cinéma.




C ce qu'on appele un homme pressé ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bingo



Qu'est ce que je gagne???     Un abonnement d'un an à "Ragot Flood : tout les potins du bar" ???


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une semi-mauvaise ambiance ici...
> je me trompe?


à qui la faute ...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à qui la faute ...




C'est celui qui dit qui est ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C ce qu'on appele un homme pressé ?



SEMI-pressé    

"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes." => c'est pas pratique pour les gens pressés


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais pour dire ca ?  .
> 
> J'étais sur le fil et j'ai posté pareil pour les autres .. mais bon



Attends tu me fais un caca nerveux parce que j'ai pas répondu à ton post sur expirer et inspirer, c'est ça ? Et ben ... Pète un coup ou autre je sais pas tu te sentiras sûrement mieux après.
Sinon poste un truc auquel je peux/veux répondre dans ce cas là ...
Parce que je vois pas à quel autre post de ta part j'aurais pu répondre (le coucou à sloughi peut-être  :rateau: ).
Enfin bref je vais pas me justifier, j'ai pas à le faire et sûrement pas à toi ... Continue de penser ce que tu veux je m'en tapote la brosse contre la laine de mes moutons.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep hop hip hap!




Salut mikoo !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu me fais un caca nerveux parce que j'ai pas répondu à ton post sur expirer et inspirer, c'est ça ? Et ben ... Pète un coup ou autre je sais pas tu te sentiras sûrement mieux après.
> Sinon poste un truc auquel je peux/veux répondre dans ce cas là ...
> Parce que je vois pas à quel autre post de ta part j'aurais pu répondre (le coucou à sloughi peut-être  :rateau: ).
> Enfin bref je vais pas me justifier, j'ai pas à le faire et sûrement pas à toi ... Continue de penser ce que tu veux je m'en tapote la brosse contre la laine de mes moutons.




Non , je suis venu avant ce post mais bon restes avec ta maiwen est transporte la bien comme tes moutons  et c bien des les prendre au berceau ...  . 



Bon Mister Hyde sort de ce corps !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je propose un choix de perruques excitantes. Si vous voulez le "socle" de la perruque, il faudra simplement m'envoyer un chèque de 1000euros.


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je propose un choix de perruques excitantes. Si vous voulez le "socle" de la perruque, il faudra simplement m'envoyer un chèque de 1000euros.





Un futur parrain de la mafia sur macg ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je propose un choix de perruques excitantes. Si vous voulez le "socle" de la perruque, il faudra simplement m'envoyer un chèque de 1000euros.



Ca m'a l'air Honnête comme marché ... A quel ordre le chèque ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a l'air Honnête comme marché ... A quel ordre le chèque ?



Avec ou sans perruque (quelle couleur) d'abord ? avec ou sans soutien-gorge ensuite.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!



Bonsoir à toi Human-Fly !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!




Salut Human comment vas tu ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je propose un choix de perruques excitantes. Si vous voulez le "socle" de la perruque, il faudra simplement m'envoyer un chèque de 1000euros.


je suis sure que beaucoup se contenteraient de la partie basse du "socle" comme on le voit sur la photo 

edit : coucou ti biscuit


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans perruque d'abord ? avec ou sans soutien-gorge ensuite.



Non les perruques ça va, j'ai ce qu'il faut à la maison ... Pour la deuxième partie de la question ça sera selon arrivage ...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Je vais bien, merci. 
 J'espère que vous profitez tous de la douceur des soirées estivales!...


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bien, merci.
> J'espère que vous profitez tous de la douceur des soirées estivales!...




Estivales ? Le temps est comme l'ambiance sur ce thread : terne et sans saveur a cause de quelques personnes ... 


Mr Hyde sort de ce corps ........


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans soutien-gorge ensuite.


de toute façon ca s'enlève ces choses là ...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Estivales ? Le temps est comme l'ambiance sur ce thread : terne et sans saveur a cause de quelques personnes ...
> 
> 
> Mr Hyde sort de ce corps ........



 Que la paix du flood soit avec vous!... 

 (PS : PortNawak, ce post... :rateau: Mais bon...  )


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Que la paix du flood soit avec vous!...
> 
> (PS : PortNawak, ce post... :rateau: Mais bon...  )




La paix certain(e)s ne connaissent dans ce monde pas ce mot , malheureusement ..


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je suis venu avant ce post mais bon restes avec ta maiwen est transporte la bien comme tes moutons  et c bien des les prendre au berceau ...  .
> 
> 
> 
> Bon Mister Hyde sort de ce corps !!!!!!!!!



T'es jaloux parce que je te réponds pas et t'oses pas me le dire, c'est ça ? 
Ben alors  maintenant tu dois être sacrement ravi vu que je ne fais plus que te répondre ...
Alors heureux ? Une petite clope pour te détendre après cette folle chevauchée ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Que la paix du flood soit avec vous!...
> 
> (PS : PortNawak, ce post... :rateau: Mais bon...  )



Non moi je le trouve bien ton post !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La paix certain(e)s ne connaissent dans ce monde pas ce mot , malheureusement ..



 Mais si, mais si... 
 Si chacun fait un effort, tout va tout de suite mieux... 
 Tout cela n'a rien de désespéré, crois-moi.


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon ca s'enlève ces choses là ...


Des preuves, des preuves !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux parce que je te réponds pas et t'oses pas me le dire, c'est ça ?
> Ben alors  maintenant tu dois être sacrement ravi vu que je ne fais plus que te répondre ...
> Alors heureux ? Une petite clope pour te détendre après cette folle chevauchée ? :rateau:




Tu me répondai avant ?  . Je fume pas .. :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des preuves, des preuves !



M'étonne pas de toi mon dragon !


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si...
> Si chacun fait un effort, tout va tout de suite mieux...
> Tout cela n'a rien de désespéré, crois-moi.




Vu ce que j'ai fais , si c desespéré mais quelque peu voulu quoi que


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas de toi mon dragon !


il était pas du bon côté non plus jeudi


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas de toi mon dragon !


Il n'y a rien de tendancieux dans ce que je dis !
Et je peux le prouver d'ailleurs, attends que je retrouve la photo...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a rien de tendancieux dans ce que je dis !
> Et je peux le prouver d'ailleurs, attends que je retrouve la photo...




Je crains le pire ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

bonjour !!!

hé les gars et les filles comment on fait pour lancer un appel au secours sur le forum technique, ouvrir une discussion quoi  ?

j'sais pas faire ?

Merci


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !!!
> 
> hé les gars et les filles comment on fait pour lancer un appel au secours sur le forum technique, ouvrir une discussion quoi  ?
> 
> ...




Salut , 


Tu cliques sur " Nouveau sujet " c simple


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> 
> 
> Tu cliques sur " Nouveau sujet " c simple


 
J'ai trouvé, y'a plus qu'à attendre ....

Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !!!
> 
> hé les gars et les filles comment on fait pour lancer un appel au secours sur le forum technique, ouvrir une discussion quoi  ?
> 
> ...




 Bonsoir, l'autruche!... 



 Pour commencer, tu essaies si possible de choisir le bon forum. 
 Mac OS X pour un bug software lié à notre plate-forme en tant que telle, ou une question afférente, logiciels pour un software spécifique, Mac de bureau pour un problème software ou hardware spécifique à un Mac de bureau, etc... 
 Et, effectivement, tu cliques sur le bouton pour créer une nouvelle discussion. 

 Ceci dit, pour certains problèmes, la fonction &quot;recherche&quot; permet d'éviter d'ouvrir un nouveau thread superflu.


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé, y'a plus qu'à attendre ....
> 
> Merci




De rien la miss


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, l'autruche!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai essayé y'a pas de réponse pour plantage d'ibook ...
ou alors je sais pas me servir de la recherche


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

ben moi mà je suis plus que claqué, 
j'ai pass l'aprem a faire une tranformation d'une photos  :rateau: 

pas evident du tout du tout  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

j'etais pas seule , un ami me guidait sur ichat  :love: 

le povre , il doit etre plus claqué que moi
je ne suis pas une bonne eleve  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi mà je suis plus que claqué,
> j'ai pass l'aprem a faire une tranformation d'une photos  :rateau:
> 
> pas evident du tout du tout  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> ...


didonc c'est vachement physique comme truc !    :love:


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi mà je suis plus que claqué,
> j'ai pass l'aprem a faire une tranformation d'une photos  :rateau:
> 
> pas evident du tout du tout  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> ...



Pas tres physique comme travail...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!... 

 @+!


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> @+!


bonne soirée ti biscuit  

theozdevil copieur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

physique ou pas je suis claqué  :rose: 

j'ai commencé ce matin avec 4 photos 
mais là c'etait assez fastoche   

l'autre je l'ai commencé a 11h et j'ai terminé a 18h passé   

vous etes tous de mechantes langue !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée ti biscuit
> 
> theozdevil copieur


  maiwen


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen



Bonsoir, Joel!... 

 En fait, c'est moi, "ti biscuit" ! 

  Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!... 
  Amusez-vous bien!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La paix certain(e)s ne connaissent dans ce monde pas ce mot , malheureusement ..


le paradis est à construire en chacun de nous ... sincèrité et honneteté ..


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

elle a intérêt à être jolie ta photo roberta


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Je suis pas très bon pédagogue à distance  :hein:

La prochaine fois on fera du VNC ce sera plus sûr (et bien plus rapide)


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est moi, "ti biscuit" !
> 
> 
> :


l'ogresse maiwen va encore croquer un garçon!


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'ogresse maiwen va encore croquer un garçon!



 Point du tout!... :rateau:
 C'est un clin d'oeil à mon icône par défaut sur iChat et sur Adium.  

 Bon, cette fois-ci, je vous laisse... 
 Bonne soirée à vous!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> physique ou pas je suis claqué  :rose:
> 
> j'ai commencé ce matin avec 4 photos
> mais là c'etait assez fastoche
> ...





 :love: robertav


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

il me fait une réputation ce Joel ! c'po possible !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Juillet 2005)

_Bon appétit à tous ceux qui passent à table!_


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !!!
> 
> hé les gars et les filles comment on fait pour lancer un appel au secours sur le forum technique, ouvrir une discussion quoi  ?
> 
> ...


va voir la


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

là toutes les discussions


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> va voir la



heureusement je ne touche rien à m'on ibook 
je n'aurais pas à le changer OUF   :rateau: 

mais j'sais pas trop ce qui s'est passée   

m'enfin voilà ça remarche


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

quand on lit ton souci cela peut se réparer peut etre par 

insérez disque d'installation 1 de mac os x et redemarrez le ibook avec touche c enfoncée


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> heureusement je ne touche rien à m'on ibook
> je n'aurais pas à le changer OUF   :rateau:
> 
> mais j'sais pas trop ce qui s'est passée
> ...


oki ... profite de cette occasion pour faire le tour des forums techniques tu y apprendras plein de choses utiles


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

MAIWEEEEEEEEENNNNN!!!t'es où????


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

elle est muette et sourde la pitchoune !!  naméo©


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Tiens !
Une âme en peine?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

tiens je flood ??? dingue !!! tous sont à la bouffe !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que tu te casses en vacances toi . Tes petites attaques personnelles , tu te les gardes pour ta grosse pomme tu sera gentlle , c vrai tu ne connais pas ce mot  .
> 
> Toutes personnes est interessante même celle avec un excedent corporel


gregg c'est pas la première fois que tu t'attaques à elle comme ça, en plus sur son physique, ce qui est vraiment bas, je vais m'attaquer à ta dépression désormais et au fait que tu ne puisse pas t'empêcher d'être smg.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

j'ai un gros probleme là     

j'ai une clef usb de 128mo .....si j'ouvre la clef il n'y a rien mais voila 









où sont donc ce 67,08mo que j'utilise? la clef est vide


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> MAIWEEEEEEEEENNNNN!!!t'es où????


ah merde j'avais pas vu  ... je suis bigleuse joel pas sourde  


ouiiii ??? qué pasa ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Applications/Utilitaire disque puis répares-moi cette clé beauté du sud !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un gros probleme là
> 
> j'ai une clef usb de 128mo .....si j'ouvre la clef il n'y a rien mais voila
> 
> ...


souvent les fichier que tu vire de la clef reste enfait mais cachés ... il me semble ... en tout cas ça me faisait ça sur mon lecteur mp3 ... il faut afficher les fichier invisibles et regarder dedans


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Applications/Utilitaire disque puis répares-moi cette clé beauté du sud !


ce sm a une façon si sure  de répondre !! ah notre maitre !!  



(heu juste une question le "smg" à gregg c'est quoi "smg"? :rose: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah merde j'avais pas vu  ... je suis bigleuse joel pas sourde
> 
> 
> ouiiii ??? qué pasa ?


rien pasa ... juste envie de te faire flooder un peu   donc myope muette (pas sourde mmmm à moitié quand même..;  :rateau:  :rose: ) mais d'où viens tu maiwen ? de quelle planète étrange atteinte de maiwenite ...?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rien pasa ... juste envie de te faire flooder un peu   donc myope muette (pas sourde mmmm à moitié quand même..;  :rateau:  :rose: ) mais d'où viens tu maiwen ? de quelle planète étrange atteinte de maiwenite ...?


dtc ... ( faut que je trouve autre chose ) ... du calvados ?  

je suis pas muette ... juste myope ... n'en rajoute pas non plus !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

smg = gregg sauf que le pseudo smg est banni a vie, et pas pour rien... mais il va recommencer à chialer, comme d'hab...


----------



## GammaGT (25 Juillet 2005)

çai où (à part DMC) qu'on boit ici ????????? Faut venir avec ses bouteilles ???????







APERRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas muette ... juste myope ...


Je t'ai dit que tu avais de super lunettes au fait ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai dit que tu avais de super lunettes au fait ?  :love:  :love:


sm ne les aime pas  ... enfin j'en ai d'autres en plus maintenant  :rose:


----------



## MrStone (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est toujours chaud l'ambiance dans le cul de basse fosse 


Pas mécontent d'être en sevrage, tous comptes faits


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Applications/Utilitaire disque puis répares-moi cette clé beauté du sud !




ben j'espere de pas devenir chevre apres avoir passé un apres sur toshop   

en tout cas la dinde pour le moment en est là    et sa ne change rien     
















*merciiiiiiiii* :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## MrStone (25 Juillet 2005)

GammaGT a dit:
			
		

> çai où (à part DMC) qu'on boit ici ????????? Faut venir avec ses bouteilles ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ze rocks pour moi :love:

J'amène les chips   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm ne les aime pas  ... enfin j'en ai d'autres en plus maintenant  :rose:


Ah oui ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ?  :love:


ben cette fois c'est moi qui aime pas les porter ... l'impression qu'elles se voient trop  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm ne les aime pas  ... enfin j'en ai d'autres en plus maintenant  :rose:


Il t'a conseillé des moustaches aussi ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a conseillé des moustaches aussi ?  :mouais:


non le fouet  ... 

ah non c'était pas lui ... c'était sonny ça :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm ne les aime pas  ... enfin j'en ai d'autres en plus maintenant  :rose:


une photo!! une photo!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

et ben dis donc ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une photo!! une photo!!


Ah c'est pas moi cette fois


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une photo!! une photo!!


ben non pas une photo


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non pas une photo



Deux alors?

PS: De quoi parlez-vous?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Deux alors?
> 
> PS: De quoi parlez-vous?


de mes lunettes ... tout de suite c'est vachement intéressant ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

du beau monde ce soir !


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de mes lunettes ... tout de suite c'est vachement intéressant ... :mouais:



Ils veulent une photo de tes lunettes?
Ils sont bizarre des fois les tyoes du bar...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ils veulent une photo de tes lunettes?
> Ils sont bizarre des fois les tyoes du bar...


je suppose qu'ils veulent une photo de moi dans mes lunettes 

edit : c'est le courant magnétique de l'amuuuuuur  (  )


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suppose qu'ils veulent une photo de moi dans mes lunettes
> 
> edit : c'est le courant magnétique de l'amuuuuuur  (  )



Alternatif ou continu ce courant?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Alternatif ou continu ce courant?


je sais pas faut demander à Spyro ...

dragounet d'amour tu l'as ressenti comment ce courant ?


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas faut demander à Spyro ...
> 
> dragounet d'amour tu l'as ressenti comment ce courant ?



Donc, quoiqu'il en soit, ça chauffe.

Opla, sur ce, je vais faire un tour au bistrot du coin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas faut demander à Spyro ...
> 
> dragounet d'amour tu l'as ressenti comment ce courant ?


effectivement .. toi dans tes lunettes ... dragueuse de net


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effectivement .. toi dans tes lunettes ... dragueuse de net


moi ??? dragueuse du net ???    où tu vois ça ? ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ??? dragueuse du net ???    où tu vois ça ? ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

merci joel , joyeux non anniversaire à toi aussi  

( et je suis pas une drageuse du net ... )

c'est juste mon aura surdimensionné qui ... quoi ? .... on dit un ego ?    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dragounet d'amour


Euh...  :rose:  Si vous voyez passer une basque dans le coin, vous me prévenez hein ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  :rose:  Si vous voyez passer une basque dans le coin, vous me prévenez hein ? :affraid: :affraid:


ben forcément quand on court ( vole ) plusieurs papillon/fée à la fois     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben forcément quand on court ( vole ) plusieurs papillon/fée à la fois     :rateau:



tous les mêmes ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

A propos de courir, j'avais mis comme description jadis dans le profil "le petit dragon violet qui court partout en se cognant la tête", parce que c'était un des trucs que j'aimais particulièrement dans spyro: courir comme un fou (et me cogner après un tournant raté). C'était il y a quelques années. Depuis j'ai très peu couru, mais j'ai eu ma ration de coups sur la tête...  :rateau:


_Essayez pas de comprendre, c'est de la nostalgie opaque, y a que moi qui comprends  _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Trop classe l'Isight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   je test sur l'ibook de ma sister !!!!!  la classe !!!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (25 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trop classe l'Isight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   je test sur l'ibook de ma sister !!!!!  la classe !!!!!!!



:mouais: on voit rien :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Connect toi à ichat ;-) si tu veux voir


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

voila, encore une preve que je suis hors norme  :rateau:  :rateau: 

en general d'abord on mange et ensuite on vomis non ?  

ben , moi je fais l'inverse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, encore une preve que je suis hors norme  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> en general d'abord on mange et ensuite on vomis non ?
> 
> ben , moi je fais l'inverse




Tu mange pas ce que tu as vomit au moins ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

à la limite tu vomis et puis rien après ... comment tu fais pour manger après ? :affraid:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

T'es malade ma tatav ?    (air inquiet)


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es malade ma tatav ?    (air inquiet)


après l' (air innocent)   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

toute a l'heure je me sentais pas bien 
je suis allée boire un grand verre glacé d'eau citron  :love:  :love:  :love: 

pas encore descendu que sa sortait illico    


maiwen c'est facile manger quand le dernier repas date de hier midi !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé la panacée !!! deux ptites Guiness et ça repart !!!   (bon, je vais arréter où on va me prendre pour un alcoolique     )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, encore une preve que je suis hors norme  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> en general d'abord on mange et ensuite on vomis non ?
> 
> ben , moi je fais l'inverse



enceinte ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toute a l'heure je me sentais pas bien
> je suis allée boire un grand verre glacé d'eau citron  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ah oui...
Alors toi tu te sens pas bien, paf, tu prends un truc qui te fait vomir


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> enceinte ?


on lui a déjà demandé mais elle a pas voulu répondre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on lui a déjà demandé mais elle a pas voulu répondre



Donct ptet ben que oui, mais ptet ben que non !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> enceinte ?




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

je crois que ce smyles valent le meilleur discours !!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> après l' (air innocent)   :love:


Je t'ai dit: non


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> je crois que ce smyles valent le meilleur discours !!!


Des septuplés????  :affraid:


----------



## lumai (25 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  :rose:  Si vous voyez passer une basque dans le coin, vous me prévenez hein ? :affraid: :affraid:





Dis ? Dans vos cours de pilotage, vous avez aborder les techniques de largage de grenades, bombes incendiaires ou encore bombes atomiques ? Parce que si oui, on risque de très très bien l'entendre quand elle passera !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dis ? Dans vos cours de pilotage, vous avez aborder les techniques de largage de grenades, bombes incendiaires ou encore bombes atomiques ? Parce que si oui, on risque de très très bien l'entendre quand elle passera !


hihi  coucou lumai   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen,Robertav chéries .... et aux autres boucs à coté   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

j'ai soif, je fais quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai soif, je fais quoi ?


Partagerais-tu avec moi un zizicoincoin?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

c'est encore l'annif de jeanba3000      

c'est aussi  celui de sonny et bouc en kilt


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Partagerais-tu avec moi un zizicoincoin?  :rateau:


Alors Robertav ... je te le sers ou pas ce zizicoincoin?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Partagerais-tu avec moi un zizicoincoin?  :rateau:




j'ose pas aller chercher un verre d'eau !!! :rateau: 

figure toi un zizimachin !!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas aller chercher un verre d'eau !!! :rateau:
> 
> figure toi un zizimachin !!


Délicieux je t'assure   http://www.zizicoincoin.com/zizicoincoin/index.htm


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Délicieux je t'assure   http://www.zizicoincoin.com/zizicoincoin/index.htm


Avec cela tu fais la fête avec 40 de fièvre   
Une invention récente Belge .... de ma région en plus .. ça fait fureur en Belgique et ça va déferler chez vous bientôt  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous, je suis fatigué ces temps-ci.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous, je suis fatigué ces temps-ci.


Un petit zizicoincoin et ça repartirait mais bon on va te laisser aller
 Cor


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous, je suis fatigué ces temps-ci.




t'es enceint ?   

opppp , un petit coup de jo !!!    

pour moi sans façon !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous, je suis fatigué ces temps-ci.



fais'dbô rêves


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es enceint ?
> 
> opppp , un petit coup de jo !!!
> 
> pour moi sans façon !


Pourquoi c'est pas trop alcoolisé tu sais? ... juste un petit peu de cointreau et beaucoup de citron


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

odré je t'avais pas vue!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Où sont nos vieux? ...


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une semi-mauvaise ambiance ici...
> je me trompe?



Nous avons reçu, en effet, des demandes de modération a propos de ce fil. J'y réponds un peu tardivement, désolé mais il (nous) arrive de bosser aussi et il n'y avait pas urgence.

Alors, vite fait : j'ai (perso, moi, l'Amok mais je sais que mes collègues sont sur le même fil) déjà indiqué qu'en cas d'engueulade TOUS les intervenants seraient sanctionnés. Vous avez bien lu : TOUS. En gros, sanction signifie 24 heures de repos le temps que les esprits se calment. Parce que vous avez a votre dispo l'outil "ignorer cet utilisateur" et que nous ne sommes pas là pour passer notre temps, dans une pseudo justice, a essayer de deviner qui a commencé et qui continue pour savoir sur qui frapper. Nous taper des dizaines de pages de "coucou", "salut" et autres "j'ai soif", non merci.

C'est donc la deuxième fois que vous êtes prévenus. On verra bien si il y en aura une troisième. D'autant qu'ici nous sommes au bar des floodeurs. Cet espace fut créé pour ceux qui voulaient poster du n'importe quoi, et on peut dire que nous frolons l'extase a ce niveau là. Lorsque cela fut fait, nous en avons parlé : soyez un peu responsables et gerez le truc. En cas de vrai problème, contactez nous. Alors venir réclamer une intervention pour un oui ou un non (et ce n'est pas la première fois) est limite : faites votre ménage vous même dans les "rapports personnels", ignorez les casses couilles sauf si ils débordent carrément. Et là, a part deux ou trois conneries habituelles du greg, rien de spécial.
D'ailleurs, puisque nous en parlons, encore une fois, Gregg, calme toi : la patience a des limites, même si parfois tu n'est pas fautif a 100%, j'en ai marre de voir que tu es à chaque fois présent dans le binz.

Allez, pour finir sur une note pleine de fraicheur et d'humour :




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gregg ... ici c'est le bar des floodeurs ... *t'as qu'a sortir un truc intéressant si tu veux qu'on s'intéresse à toi ... *



Maiwen, tu es merveilleuse.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est pas trop alcoolisé tu sais? ... juste un petit peu de cointreau et beaucoup de citron




bien !!!    

avec ceci c'est sur : j'envoie bioman me chercher un antivomifit !!     






ps: ce soir j'ai eté malade avec simplement de l'eau avec du citron !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, tu es merveilleuse.


ah maiwen ... encore des ravages amoureux .. même chez les modos ... y a du népotisme dans l'air


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons reçu, en effet, des demandes de modération a propos de ce fil. J'y réponds un peu tardivement, désolé mais il (nous) arrive de bosser aussi et il n'y avait pas urgence.
> 
> Alors, vite fait : j'ai (perso, moi, l'Amok mais je sais que mes collègues sont sur le même fil) déjà indiqué qu'en cas d'engueulade TOUS les intervenants seraient sanctionnés. Vous avez bien lu : TOUS. En gros, sanction signifie 24 heures de repos le temps que les esprits se calment. Parce que vous avez a votre dispo l'outil "ignorer cet utilisateur" et que nous ne sommes pas là pour passer notre temps, dans une pseudo justice, a essayer de deviner qui a commencé et qui continue pour savoir sur qui frapper. Nous taper des dizaines de pages de "coucou", "salut" et autres "j'ai soif", non merci.
> 
> ...



Ah je comprend mieux pourquoi il y a personne ... bon à la réouverture alors  :rose: 
 à vous les filles et à toi Amok


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

bon c'est pas le tout!! faut que je floode !! 


enfin, ya des moments tres intéressants  dans ce flood .. mais il faut suivre l'humeur .. parfois au creux de la nuit .. quand il ya moins de transit (intestinal dirait robertav ce soir ... prends soin de toi .. ...eau sucrée , riz etc is tu peux .. courage!)


en fait c'est connu arrivé au delà de quatre personnes dans une conversation cela devient beaucoup moins ... "humain" ...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien !!!
> ps: ce soir j'ai eté malade avec simplement de l'eau avec du citron !!!


Ciel!  Le mélange tueur! ... la corps n'aime pas ce genre de chose ... il préfère le cointreau à l'eau  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

ah j'oubliais ....


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ah j'oubliais ....


L'heure de ton petit besoin nocturne quotidien?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ciel!  Le mélange tueur! ... la corps n'aime pas ce genre de chose ... il préfère le cointreau à l'eau  :rateau:


influence charlubienne sur le consommation des floodeurs    :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> influence charlubienne sur le consommation des floodeurs    :rateau:


Il y a des rappels qui doivent se faire ... c'est une question de santé intestinale


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'heure de ton petit besoin nocturne quotidien?




rien à voir c'est ... autre ... chose ....


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Robertav est partie chercher le cointreau ... ou est partie gerber à nouveau .. allez savoir?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

salut les gens


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des rappels qui doivent se faire ... c'est une question de santé intestinale


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir c'est ... autre ... chose ....



salut compagnon du cercle des anges


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav est partie chercher le cointreau ... ou est partie gerber à nouveau .. allez savoir?


le mystere nous entoure ....


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> salut les gens


L'odeur de l'alcool à toujours attiré les nocturnes ... la preuve!
 à vous deux


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'odeur de l'alcool à toujours attiré les nocturnes ... la preuve!
> à vous deux



c'est vrai que le zizicoincoin a l'air sympa


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut compagnon du cercle des anges















le cercle allume ses petits feux follets dans la nuit ...   je reviens tout à l'heure ... prends soin de toi ami jacques...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que le zizicoincoin a l'air sympa


Passe par Liège et tu trépasseras par le zizicoincoin


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que le zizicoincoin a l'air sympa





tout comme toi ami poor monster ...


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le cercle allume ses petits feux follets dans la nuit ...   je reviens tout à l'heure ... prends soin de toi ami jacques...


quelle classe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Passe par Liège et tu trépasseras par le zizicoincoin



ça fait un peu loin pour boire un coup  :rose: J'attendrais qu'il arrive par chez nous


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Dieu du ciel comme il fait calme ce soir et il n'est que 23h30 ... encore un mystère


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tout comme toi ami poor monster ...



ça va joel ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Hello 

On se croirait dans "la famille Duraton" (pour ceux qui ont connu)


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


  Les éfluves ont porté loin .... ça rapplique de tous cotés   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> On se croirait dans "la famille Duraton" (pour ceux qui ont connu)


Je me souviens pas du tout .. c'était quoi encore?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les éfluves ont porté loin .... ça rapplique de tous cotés   :love:


Mais en contre-partie ça fait pas causer beaucoup   
Y a quelqu'un?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Je vais aller voir si le caractère des femmes à changé depuis hier


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2005)

Bouges pas c'est inutile


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller voir si le caractère des femmes à changé depuis hier



ça se saurait  

La famille Duraton est une très (très) vieille émission radiophonique  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 bienvenue franswa ... vois tu toujours la nuit sous sa rousseur la plus douce ?...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bouges pas c'est inutile


J'en revient ... j'ai la migraine


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'en revient ... j'ai la migraine



Normal, avec ce qui t'attend
 
C'est toi qui l'as dit


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Normal, avec ce qui t'attend
> 
> C'est toi qui l'as dit


On dit que le cointreau remplace avantageusement l'aspirine ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

je déclare ouvert le flood de la nuit


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je déclare ouvert le flood de la nuit



Tu déclares rien du tout, face de rat : un clic et tu vas moisir sur la paille humide des cachots, ou ce sujet est fermé !


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je déclare ouvert le flood de la nuit



Oui c'est parti, mais dans la nuit bleue, j'ai vu la lune rousse qui ne roussi rien


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

entre ces mystères  , apportez vos coeurs sincères ... soyez attentifs à ce qui se murmure derrière la vie ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je déclare ouvert le flood de la nuit


Boême? ... las? ... nostalgique? ... romantique? ... fatigué? ... rêveur? ... qu'est-ce qui te défini le mieux en ce moment Joel?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu déclares rien du tout, face de rat : un clic et tu vas moisir sur la paille humide des cachots, ou ce sujet est fermé !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu déclares rien du tout, face de rat : un clic et tu vas moisir sur la paille humide des cachots, ou ce sujet est fermé !



Comment va le loup-garou des forums MacG?...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>




 Je crois en effet que l'Amok est d'humeur taquine, ce soir!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Boême? ... las? ... nostalgique? ... romantique? ... fatigué? ... rêveur? ... qu'est-ce qui te défini le mieux en ce moment Joel?


 me voici en attente d'une création .... tant de peut etre de chemins .... une attente .. un espoir... un moment de pause ... avant que vienne autre chose ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai voulu aller sur "les user's de la nuit" et je n'arrive pas à la dernière page. Je m'arrête systématiquement à la page 480


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

salut human, Les papillons de nuits sont de retour au cercle des anges ,merci encore pour hier soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je crois en effet que l'Amok est d'humeur taquine, ce soir!...


mmm je vais poser des pièges à loup ... mal fréquentés ces bois la nuit tombée ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> me voici en attente d'une création .... tant de peut etre de chemins .... une attente .. un espoir... un moment de pause ... avant que vienne autre chose ...


 :sleep: très vifs tes propos  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai voulu aller sur "les user's de la nuit" et je n'arrive pas à la dernière page. Je m'arrête systématiquement à la page 480


je vais voir


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut human, Les papillons de nuits sont de retour au cercle des anges ,merci encore pour hier soir



 Salut à toi, ami Juju!... 
 Et bravo pour l'intégration de ta nouvelle signature!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

effectivement poor monster, cela bloque pour le moment ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: très vifs tes propos  :sleep:




sous l'ennui et le spleen se cache le miroir d'un renouveau .. il suffit d'etre patient , j'essaie de l'être


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, ami Juju!...
> Et bravo pour l'intégration de ta nouvelle signature!...


 je cherchais a faire les crochets mais j'ai trouvé un logiciel trés pratique(popChar)tu connais??


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, ami Juju!...
> Et bravo pour l'intégration de ta nouvelle signature!...


super signature en effet ... tu as apprivoisé l'ordi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effectivement poor monster, cela bloque pour le moment ...



Merci joel


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm je vais poser des pièges à loup ... mal fréquentés ces bois la nuit tombée ...



 Si tu veux mon avis, je pense qu'un angelot n'a rien à craindre.  
 Ni d'un loup-garou de violet vêtu, ni de quelqu'autre créature de chair et de sang que ce soit. 
 De plus, tu peux profiter de ses interventions pour te familiariser avec son inimitable sens se l'humour!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je cherchais a faire les crochets mais j'ai trouvé un logiciel trés pratique(popChar)tu connais??





crochet: appuyer sur les trois touches suivantes en même temps : alt , la flèche des majuscules (ou autrement nommée shift) et parenthèse


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sous l'ennui et le spleen se cache le miroir d'un renouveau .. il suffit d'etre patient , j'essaie de l'être


Tu as raison il ne faut pas brusquer les choses ... les sentiments c'est délicat ... un choc et les rêves peuvent s'envoler bien loin ...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je cherchais a faire les crochets mais j'ai trouvé un logiciel trés pratique(popChar)tu connais??



 Non. Je découvre jusqu'à son nom grâce à ton post. 
Mais dans le cas de la ligne de signature intégrant des balises BB envoyée par mes soins par e-mail à ton adresse, un simple copier-coller aurait été très suffisant. 
Quant aux crochets, tu peux sans doute y arriver avec le logiciel que tu cites, mais beaucoup d'autres logiciels le font. Pour ma part, je trouve ces crochets dans les caractères spéciaux de TeXShop.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> crochet: appuyer sur les trois touches suivantes en même temps : alt , la flèche des majuscules (ou autrement nommée shift) et parenthèse



 Je ne connaissais pas ce raccourci clavier. :rateau:
 Merci!


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effectivement poor monster, cela bloque pour le moment ...


Citation:
Posté par joeldu18cher
il n'y a plus personne en ce lieu de la nuit ... les âmes ont déserté... fermons en les portes à jamais ...

rideau sur ses déguisements ... 











retirons nous vers la vie ....

moi aussi ça bloque on a dû suivre tes bons conseils Joel


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas ce raccourci clavier. :rateau:
> Merci!



Sérieusement, quand tu as un moment de libre essaie de combiner les touches pomme ou alt ou ctrl ou shift (ou les quatre ensemble, ou trois ou deux) avec les touches de ton clavier : tu découvriras beaucoup de choses cachées


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par joeldu18cher
> il n'y a plus personne en ce lieu de la nuit ... les âmes ont déserté... fermons en les portes à jamais ...
> 
> ...




 Oui. 
 Même le serveur s'est laissé influencer par les paroles de Joel.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

PS : pour ceux que ça intéresse, les "user's de la nuit" sont débloqués


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Même le serveur s'est laissé influencer par les paroles de Joel.



 C'est bon. 
 La dernière page du bar de la nuit est à nouveau accessible. 

 [edit] grillé par PoorMonster!...  [/edit]


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Même le serveur s'est laissé influencer par les paroles de Joel.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon.
> La dernière page du bar de la nuit est à nouveau accessible.



Tu devrais éditer, là


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais éditer, là



 Oui oui...
 C'est fait!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui...
> C'est fait!...





Tu as lu ce que je t'ai dit plus haut ?


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux mon avis, je pense qu'un angelot n'a rien à craindre.
> Ni d'un loup-garou de violet vêtu, ni de quelqu'autre créature de chair et de sang que ce soit.
> De plus, tu peux profiter de ses interventions pour te familiariser avec son inimitable sens se l'humour!...


on, entend plus crier au loup??


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>






			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu as lu ce que je t'ai dit plus haut ?



Ben oui, justement... 

Jo a raison : 

Réveillons donc le bar des floodeurs!...
















​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, justement...
> 
> Jo a raison :
> 
> ...




Mais non, banane, je parlais du clavier


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> on, entend plus crier au loup??



 Plus besoin de crier au loup pour l'instant...  
 Le loup doit être tapi dans sa tanière, à cette heure, tout comme bon nombre d'autres créatures du bestiaire macgéen...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, banane, je parlais du clavier



 Tu faisais allusion à ce post?

--> 





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement, quand tu as un moment de libre essaie de combiner les touches pomme ou alt ou ctrl ou shift (ou les quatre ensemble, ou trois ou deux) avec les touches de ton clavier : tu découvriras beaucoup de choses cachées




 Si c'est bien ça, je te remercie en effet du conseil!... 

 Effectivement, je suis loin de connaître par coeur tous les raccourcis clavier de Mac OS X... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu faisais allusion à ce post?
> 
> -->
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon, et bien comme c'est le calme plat, je vais me coucher.  :sleep: 

Faisez pas trop les zouaves et à demain peut-être


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien comme c'est le calme plat, je vais me coucher.  :sleep:
> 
> Faisez pas trop les zouaves et à demain peut-être


Bon moi aussi je vais retrouver mon ange ..   
 à une prochaine fois


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien comme c'est le calme plat, je vais me coucher.  :sleep:
> 
> Faisez pas trop les zouaves et à demain peut-être


 ​   Nous allons peut-être faire encore un peu les zouaves malgré tout, si cela ne te dérange pas... 


















  Bonne fin de nuit à toi, et à demain!...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi je vais retrouver mon ange ..
> à une prochaine fois



 Il faut nous le présenter!...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi je vais retrouver mon ange ..
> à une prochaine fois



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, Jo. :sleep:
 Et donne le bonjour à ton ange!...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il faut nous le présenter!...


Quand il sera redescendu du 7eme ciel ...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quand il sera redescendu du 7eme ciel ...



 Il aurait donc oublié de t'attendre pour faire un tour au 7ème ciel?... :rateau: 
:casse:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait donc oublié de t'attendre pour faire un tour au 7ème ciel?... :rateau:
> :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>



Qui pourrait ne pas déceler en toi le chef-d'oeuvre?... 
Et qui pourrait t'oublier derrière la sympathique pomme verte derrière laquelle tu te caches?... 
Pas ton ange, quand même!... :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit     http://reveries66.com/sing/sing.htm avec ces poupée dormez bien avec human et  joel


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit     http://reveries66.com/sing/sing.htm avec ces poupée dormez bien avec human et  joel



 Merci pour toutes ces poupées, Juju!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:





​


----------



## Franswa (26 Juillet 2005)

Y a encore des gens ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore des gens ?


 
A part toi et moi, je ne crois pas.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore des gens ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore des gens ?



 Seulement les plus noctambules, en fait... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 

 Tiens, l'une des jolies poupées de Juju... :love:

 Une autre, pour lui tenir compagnie... :love: :love:





​


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Personne ne pourrait douter de la fidélité d'un angelot envers une fée... :love:
 Particulièrement s'il s'agit de la fée de son âme...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

Ton proverbe il marche avec les manchots ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ton proverbe il marche avec les manchots ?



 C'est possible. 
Si le manchot veut montrer la Lune à un imbécile en la lui désignant avec son pied, ou avec son nez, l'imbécile risque alors fort de regarder le pied, ou le nez, à mon avis. :rateau:


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible.
> Si le manchot veut montrer la Lune à un imbécile en la lui désignant avec son pied, ou avec son nez, l'imbécile risque alors fort de regarder le pied, ou le nez, à mon avis. :rateau:


Cette manie de vouloir montrer la lune à tout bout de champ, pour un oui pour un non...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Cette manie de vouloir montrer la lune à tout bout de champ, pour un oui pour un non...



 Ben oui...
 Mais je n'allais pas laisser SuperMoquette seul face à son questionnement philosophique, non plus!... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

Hola a todos 

Rrrrrrrahh un jour plus près des vacances !!


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore des gens ?


oui mais plus que pour quelques jours


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut la flood compagnie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

a tous !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

a part le flood on fait quoi là aujourd'hui ?   

moi .... moi..... et bien je verrai bien


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

aussi. :love:
Tu sais pas quoi faire ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs.

Comment va aujourd'hui ?
Prêts à flooder sur tous les sujets ?  ou encore plus fort, sur aucun sujet en particulier, le flood devient son propre sujet comme en ce moment.

Sale temps sur Paris.
Il fait lourd et grisâtre.
Vivement la pluie.

Courage à ceux qui bossent, comme moi  
Et aux autres en vacances, amusez-vous à notre place...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> aussi. :love:
> Tu sais pas quoi faire ?




c'est un peu tot pour une partie de poker non ?   

et puis tu sais, je suis tartiné en vert là , c'est vraiment pas le moment


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu sais, je suis tartiné en vert là , c'est vraiment pas le moment



:affraid: Remarque avec tes couettes rouges, c'est assez harmonieux


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu tot pour une partie de poker non ?
> 
> et puis tu sais, je suis tartiné en vert là , c'est vraiment pas le moment


Tu te fais un masque ?
C'est de la boue (edit : de l'argile)  ? quelle est la différence entre la boue et les rondells de concombre ? Ils servent pour la même chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

le cocombre aussi on le mets sur tout le corp ?   

viiiiiiiite , j'en vais acheter des tonnes alors !!!


----------



## mikoo (26 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Sale temps sur Paris.
> Il fait lourd et grisâtre.
> Vivement la pluie.



Pareil sur Nantes   avec la pluie   ...
mais le flood apporte soleil dans nos coeurs


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu tot pour une partie de poker non ?
> et puis tu sais, je suis tartiné en vert là , c'est vraiment pas le moment


Un massage pour accompagner, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un massage pour accompagner, non ?




poas possible monsieur !!!!    

poas des massages , juste laisser reposer


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juillet 2005)

Ben, les rondelles de concombre, c'est juste sur le visage, non ? C'est pour la peau, c'est ça ?
J'y connais rien en tous ces trucs de beauté, alors je me documente...
Le bar des floodeurs, c'est aussi fait pour ça.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poas des massages , juste laisser reposer


C'est bien la première fois que je vois une fille refuser un massage !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la première fois que je vois une fille refuser un massage !




mais je ne refuse pas !!!    

c'est e masque pour le corp qui n'en veut pas


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Sale temps sur Paris.
> Il fait lourd et grisâtre.
> Vivement la pluie.


nous on l'a la pluie


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne refuse pas !!!


Ah ? 
Donc tu es d'accord ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> Donc tu es d'accord ! :love: :love: :love:


il est chaud comme la braise le Hurrican !!


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Ouais salut


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

bande de nazes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

l'essentiel est dans mactel


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

mactel, parce que je le vaux bien


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'essentiel est dans mactel


Tiens, tu fais dans la pub maintenant ? :style:


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

Mactel, pour être belle, comme une pelle


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu fais dans la pub maintenant ? :style:


poile aux dents


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'essentiel est dans mactel



Avec des idées de slogans pareilles, tu devrais faire payer tes services!


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

et de 7000 ! 
Je remercie ma famille, mon clan, mes amis, apple, macG, mon chat, mes voisins (non, seulement ceux qui ne sont pas en-dessous), mon patron (s'il m'augmente, sinon, il peut aller se faire voir).

Merci, merci ! 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'essentiel est dans mactel



C'est terrible ! Bravo sm !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> et de 7000 !
> Je remercie ma famille, mon clan, mes amis, apple, macG, mon chat, mes voisins (non, seulement ceux qui ne sont pas en-dessous), mon patron (s'il m'augmente, sinon, il peut aller se faire voir).
> 
> Merci, merci !
> ...




 Bravo pour tes 7000!... 

 Puisque tu es dans le coin, je vais te demander un truc. 
Pourquoi certains membres ont-ils comme toi un titre personnalisé alors qu'ils n'ont pas de souscription en cours à un pack MacG?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour tes 7000!...
> 
> Puisque tu es dans le coin, je vais te demander un truc.
> Pourquoi certains membres ont-ils comme toi un titre personnalisé alors qu'ils n'ont pas de souscription en cours à un pack MacG?



Qui te dit que je n'ai pas de souscription en cours ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

j'ai ete me matter Charlie et la Chocolaterie de Tim Burton hier au cinoche, en tout cas c'es completement terrible, j'ai adore :love:

Jonnhy Depp a encore un role qui lui va comme un gant  magnifique !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dit que je n'ai pas de souscription en cours ?



 Si tu as une souscription en cours et pas de pastille avec le logo MacG, c'est encore plus mystérieux!...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Mystère que tu peux éclaircir en souscrivant toi aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

*C'est quoi ce cercle des anges... ?*
vous y abusez des enfants ou quoi ?



 :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ete me matter Charlie et la Chocolaterie de Tim Burton hier au cinoche, en tout cas c'es completement terrible, j'ai adore :love:
> 
> Jonnhy Depp a encore un role qui lui va comme un gant  magnifique !


Maintenant que j'ai tout craqué dans un écran, ça va être dur d'aller au cinéma 


Vivement le DVD


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mystère que tu peux éclaircir en souscrivant toi aussi



 Tu m'as convaincu. 
 Je vais voir ça de près.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ce cercle des anges... ?*
> vous y abusez des enfants ou quoi ?
> 
> 
> ...




 L'idée maîtresse du Cercle des Anges est une attitude de bienveillance sur les forums. 
 Pour plus de détails, tu peux demander des précisions à Joel, qui est le fondateur. :king:
 Personnellement, je suis plutôt un "apprenti ange"!... :rateau:
De toute façon, pour l'instant, il s'agit essentiellement d'une signature, ou tout au plus d'un cercle informel en cours d'élaboration.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

*attitude de bienveillance sur les forums.?!.....*

pas tout compris.....

bon, ça va ?
y a du monde aujourd'hui.....


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

le serveur de la mairie est tombé en rade :hosto:
penant une demi-heure, plus de connection! 

je n'ai rien loupé d'important ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Coucou !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le serveur de la mairie est tombé en rade :hosto:
> penant une demi-heure, plus de connection!
> 
> je n'ai rien loupé d'important ?




non rien . 

on dort !!


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *attitude de bienveillance sur les forums.?!.....*
> 
> pas tout compris.....



 Ben disons en gros que ceux dont le passe-temps favori est d'abraser en public, ou de casser du nioube ne font pas partie de ceux à qui nous proposerons prioritairement l'adhésion, par exemple. 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça va ?
> y a du monde aujourd'hui.....



 Sinon, oui, ça va. 

 Bonne journée à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non rien .
> 
> on dort !!




cercle des Dindes....
avec le cercle des anges et le carré....on est pas mal......bientot on aura un cercle des dindes angelique carré....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons en gros que ceux dont le passe-temps favori est d'abraser en public, ou de casser du nioube ne font pas partie de ceux à qui nous proposerons prioritairement l'adhésion, par exemple.



donc pas de Sonny chez vous....


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> donc pas de Sonny chez vous....



 Il n'est pas dans nos projets de le recruter, je te le confirme!... 
 De toute façon, je pense qu'il préférerait manger son clavier plutôt que de demander son adhésion au cercle des anges!...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

dites c'est quoi ces histoires d'adhésion ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas dans nos projets de le recruter, je te le confirme!...
> De toute façon, je pense qu'il préférerait manger son clavier plutôt que de demander son adhésion au cercle des anges!...




et il t'adresserait en complement un bô:

"qu'on lui arrache les couilles"....


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ton proverbe il marche avec les manchots ?


avec les  presbytes oui
 mais pas avec les  myopes
moi aussi je fais partie d'un cercle


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites c'est quoi ces histoires d'adhésion ?



 Chez nous, l'adhésion est encore extrêmement informelle. :rateau: Et il est probable qu'elle le reste. 
 Celles et ceux que cela intéresserait peuvent demander des précisions à Joel. 

 Cette fois-ci, je me sauve. 

 Bonne fin de journée à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je fais partie d'un cercle



*Le cercle*
cul cul la praline


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

je vais créer un cercle des papillons puisque c'est comme ça ! et il y'aura un seul et unique membre MOI niark niark ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le cercle*
> cul cul la praline




...oui, et je prefere les cercles "pan pan cul cul"...
c'est plus festif.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vais créer un cercle des papillons puisque c'est comme ça ! et il y'aura un seul et unique membre MOI niark niark ...



sinon, encore un petit effort et aura l'immense privilège d'être un nioube-veteran.....
la classe ultime.....
actuellement, je suis le seul représentant de cette catégorie....j'aimerai bien être rejoins par un membre ou deux....


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le cercle*
> cul cul la praline


la concurrence te fait peur?? monsieur le commercial.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...oui, et je prefere les cercles "pan pan cul cul"...
> c'est plus festif.....



*pan pan cul cul ?*
ah oui ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, encore un petit effort et aura l'immense privilège d'être un nioube-veteran.....
> la classe ultime.....
> actuellement, je suis le seul représentant de cette catégorie....j'aimerai bien être rejoins par un membre ou deux....


et qui d'autres aurait cette possibilité ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *pan pan cul cul ?*
> ah oui ?




.....bien vu....!....



@Maiwen....ben, pour l'instant je ne vois que toi.....:rose:....


----------



## juju palavas (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, encore un petit effort et aura l'immense privilège d'être un nioube-veteran.....
> la classe ultime.....
> actuellement, je suis le seul représentant de cette catégorie....j'aimerai bien être rejoins par un membre ou deux....


garde le monopole, tu es unique.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....bien vu....!....
> 
> 
> 
> @Maiwen....ben, pour l'instant je ne vois que toi.....:rose:....


en général l'expression c'est plutôt : "je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi"  ... mais bon ...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le serveur de la mairie est tombé en rade :hosto:
> penant une demi-heure, plus de connection!
> 
> je n'ai rien loupé d'important ?



ça veut dire que tu as une connexion internet gratuite que tu prends sur la mairie ?? c'est quel arrondissement ta mairie ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> garde le monopole, tu es unique.




que c'est bô......:love:....:love:......


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que tu as une connexion internet gratuite que tu prends sur la mairie ?? c'est quel arrondissement ta mairie ?



Ca voudrait plutôt dire qu'il "bosse" dans une mairie


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ca voudrait plutôt dire qu'il "bosse" dans une mairie



Bosser dans une mairie et posté sur mac gé en même temps ..:hein:

...  nan c'est pas possible ça voudrait dire que c'est un fonctionnaire qui bosse pas je ne peux pas le croire !!!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bosser dans une mairie et posté sur mac gé en même temps ..:hein:
> 
> ...  nan c'est pas possible ça voudrait dire que c'est un fonctionnaire qui bosse pas je ne peux pas le croire !!!


poster sur macgé tu appelles ça bosser toi ?


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poster sur macgé tu appelles ça bosser toi ?



Je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas je vais répéter rien que pour toi :love:

IL NE PEUT PAS BOSSER DANS UNE MAIRIE ET POSTER EN MEME TEMPS SUR MAC GE ou alors 

... TU PEUX PAS SUIVRE UNE DISCUSSION DANS MAC GE ET BOSSER EN MEME TEMPS DANS UNE MAIRIE 

C'est bon ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a du monde aujourd'hui.....



ben, non.....en fait j'ai fait erreur....


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas je vais répéter rien que pour toi :love:
> 
> IL NE PEUT PAS BOSSER DANS UNE MAIRIE ET POSTER EN MEME TEMPS SUR MAC GE ou alors
> 
> ...


Heu si  


Et de nouveau une panne,
ils font n'imp' au service informatique


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas je vais répéter rien que pour toi :love:
> 
> IL NE PEUT PAS BOSSER DANS UNE MAIRIE ET POSTER EN MEME TEMPS SUR MAC GE ou alors
> 
> ...


_
C'est pas la peine de t'énerver._

Edit :
C'est bien ça. Il bulle gentiment derrière son écran, dans le doux cliquetis des claviers des secrétaires, ou un truc dans ce genre là...
Moi je bosse, je poste, je bosse, je poste... c'est pas facile...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> _
> C'est pas la peine de t'énerver._



Attend j'ai mis deux smileys avec des coeurs ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire ... JE SUIS PAS ENERVE ...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

Soyez Rentable Non Mais ...

Sinon On Va Se Faire N...er Par Les Chinois


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

Heu à, je suis quasimment en chômage technique,
mon taf est particulièrement à l'activité politique de la ville,
et comme il n'y a aucun conseil municipal, ni de bureau municipal durant l'été,
pas que d'actu quasimment...
et qu'en plus la grande majorité des élus sont en vacances, c'est plus que tranquille 

En clair, je me fais ch*** !!!!


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs . Paris est une ville morte , suis je fou a envier la rentrée plutôt que des vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas comme cela que sa finira vite le tramway 
















16 ouvriers :

1 au commande du camoin
1 au commande de escavateur
1 qui donne un coup de pale par moment (pas trop souvent quand meme)
le reste.....ils regardent !!!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

c'est des photos furtives ... tu te cachais derrière ta jesaiplucommentcasappelle de fenêtre ( la balustrade ? ) ... ?


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme cela que sa finira vite le tramway
> 
> 16 ouvriers :
> 
> ...



*Depuis quand ils font le tram' sur la lune ?? :hein:


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est des photos furtives ... tu te cachais derrière ta jesaiplucommentcasappelle de fenêtre ( la balustrade ? ) ... ?




oui !!!!!     

mais iil m'ont vite reperée , j'avais oubliée le flash !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!!!
> 
> mais iil m'ont vite reperée , j'avais oubliée le flash !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


mwahaha j'imagine 

un peu comme quand Spyro jour avec son apn et puis qu'il fait [air innocent]non j'ai pas pris de photo[/air innocent]  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben maintenant que j'ai vu le magasin de pianos, je sais où tu habites exactement ! 
Je vais peut être me faire quelques kilomètres moi...  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

tout ce jaune :affraid: ça agresse l'oeil


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>




Ca va on s'embete pas de trop ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ce jaune :affraid: ça agresse l'oeil




mort au jaune....j'aime pas le jaune.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *Depuis quand ils font le tram' sur la lune ?? :hein:




les travaux ont debuté il y a 3 ans , il devaient etre finis cette année en mai mais
il y a des retards* .....va savoir pourquoi !!  



* premier tramway en ligne pour juin 2006 ???? 

a suivre


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va on s'embete pas de trop ?




mort aux animations sur le forum......


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mort au jaune....j'aime pas le jaune.....


moi non plus j'aime pas le jaune ... sauf quand c'est un jaune un peu doré ... là ça peut aller mais bon ... il faut que ça soit un joli doré ... sinon ça va pas ...


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mort aux animations sur le forum......




Tu as raison c quand qu'on aura le droit de festoyer ? :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus j'aime pas le jaune ... sauf quand c'est un jaune un peu doré ... là ça peut aller mais bon ... il faut que ça soit un joli doré ... sinon ça va pas ...



mouais....mais l'or blanc ou rose est joli aussi....


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais....mais l'or blanc ou rose est joli aussi....


l'or blanc oui :love: rose je sais pas    :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

et l'or blanc avec des pierres rose c'est joli ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Ca emballe sec ici


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

oh c'est mignon ça  y'a pas en bleu ? ou en rouge


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca emballe sec ici



mouais.......c'est mou......tres mou......


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est mignon ça  y'a pas en bleu ? ou en rouge



en plus j'ai été le chercher rien que pour toi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est mignon ça  y'a pas en bleu ? ou en rouge



Swatch en fait de toute les couleurs....


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais.......c'est mou......tres mou......





Je peux pas aller plus haut ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'or blanc oui :love: rose je sais pas    :rose:




l'or rose a une tonalité beaucoup plus rouge que l'or jaune 
c'est tres jolis mais le chois des pierres n'est pas evident


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiens des jaloux ça faisait longtemps 

Celui là il est pour toi aussi "Maiwen" il m'a fait penser à l'éclat que tu as dans le regard !!:love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

hihi


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

bien B R A V O les français  

  :love:    :love:


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

... zut voilà l'image... :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihi



arrête de sourir ainsi, l'éclat de ton sourir m'éblouit tel ce diamant :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ... zut voilà l'image... :rose:




roh....le con......


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi son pseudo sur macgé ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> bien B R A V O les français
> 
> :love:    :love:




Tu es Suisse ?


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> roh....le con......



comme tu dis  
il a du avoir mal au cheveau celui la


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

Ben voilà ça devait arriver pfff y'en a marre des PC du boulot....
Ohhhh le beau virus que je viens de choper !!!!!!!!


----------



## madlen (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Suisse ?



les deux


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Etonnant qu'il se soit souvzenu comment sedémarrait une voiture... :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon voilà un beau challenge à battre pour la prochaine AES 

Pour le GP de MacGé en Belgique


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà un beau challenge à battre pour la prochaine AES
> Pour le GP de MacGé en Belgique


Je pense pas qu'une telle connerie soit un modèle à suivre... 
Autant j'aime faire la fête, et boire un coup entre amis, autant ce gars a besoin d'être interné. 
Il t'emplafonne toi ou quelqu'un de ta famille en rentrant, tu fais quoi ? Tu rigoles encore ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas qu'une telle connerie soit un modèle à suivre...
> Autant j'aime faire la fête, et boire un coup entre amis, autant ce gars a besoin d'être interné.
> Il t'emplafonne toi ou quelqu'un de ta famille en rentrant, tu fais quoi ? Tu rigoles encore ?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> les deux


Suisse et alcoolique!?!?!


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Hello tous 
C'est l'heure des faits divers, je vois


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello tous
> C'est l'heure des faits divers, je vois


C'est pourtant pas la saison...    :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Il y a des fées en toutes saisons !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant pas la saison...    :rateau:


Vi... 
Et vous avez des faits d'été plus joyeux que ça ?


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut vous deux


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

'tain ça flood grave ici !!
je m'absente 20 mn (enfin un peu plus d'accord) et poum 4 pages de flood !!


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme quand Spyro jour avec son apn et puis qu'il fait [air innocent]non j'ai pas pris de photo[/air innocent]  :love:


hmmmmmmfffffffffffff  (soupir)


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vi...
> Et vous avez des faits d'été plus joyeux que ça ?


Je sais pas. Je sais juste qu'on est voisins.  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas. Je sais juste qu'on est voisins.  :love:


Franche-Comté Power !!!!!!


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2005)

Allez racontez vos belles vacances :


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Franche-Comté Power !!!!!!


Ouais ! 
Mais pas seulement. Si j'ai bien compris tu es dans la banlieue de Dole, et moi je suis à Champvans. Donc à priori on est à portée de vélo !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> Mais pas seulement. Si j'ai bien compris tu es dans la banlieue de Dole, et moi je suis à Champvans. Donc à priori on est à portée de vélo !


Ah ouais ! je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'étais persuadée que tu habitais dans la haut :rateau: 
Offlanges... ça t'inspire ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ! je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'étais persuadée que tu habitais dans la haut :rateau:
> Offlanges... ça t'inspire ?


Certainement le plus beau village du monde... enfin, pour moi...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Certainement le plus beau village du monde... enfin, pour moi...  :love:



oui, enfin pour toi....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour chez toi


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

oukouk !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

bonjour chez moi........


pardon.....salut Stargazer....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut vous 3 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oukouk !



-ouk? 
-DTC...
-mais t'es béte 
-pardon , tu as raison...
-je prefere ...:mouais:
-Calvados...
-non, tu vas pas recommencer...
-bon, ça va....
-merci...
-gnagnagna....


comme ça, ca fait gagner du temps....


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme ça, ca fait gagner du temps....


Mais pourquoi vouloir gagner du temps ? T'es pressé ? Tu te prends pour un conducteur de train ou quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oukouk !


J't'attends au 54


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi vouloir gagner du temps ? T'es pressé ? Tu te prends pour un conducteur de train ou quoi ?  :mouais:



Oui là je comprends pas non plus ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J't'attends au 54



Ah le Studio 54 c'est plus ce que c'était ! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

ben moi je suis pas pressée non plus, je flanne au niveau 50


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Au fait tu sais ton "ringue anim.gif" (  )





Il m'énerve parce qu'il accroche (y a une frame en double, si c'est pas malheureux )
Je le trouverais mieux en plus fluide


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah le Studio 54 c'est plus ce que c'était ! :rateau:


J'suis une célébrité, moi...   
...dans ma rue :rateau: 
J'aurais pu rentrer comme je voulais... si j'avais voulu


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu sais ton "ringue anim.gif" (  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vote pour le second refait pas magic Spyro !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis pas pressée non plus, je flanne au niveau 50


J'vois bien que t'es pas pressée de me retrouver  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro ... tu es un génie  :love: 

il me stressait aussi cet anneau  ... non que je le veuille pour moi ...  ... mais bon ... 

edit : oui virpeen, je dois l'avouer :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'suis une célébrité, moi...
> ...dans ma rue :rateau:
> J'aurais pu rentrer comme je voulais... si j'avais voulu



J'en doute pas un seul instant !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Spyro ... tu es un génie  :love:


Arrêêêêêêête tu vas me faire rougir  :rose:


_++: et puis d'abord je vis pas dans une lampe à pétrole  _


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : oui virpeen, je dois l'avouer :rose:


Ben ça fait plaisir  
T'es pas pressée de me retrouver alors ?!  
Bon, j'en prends bonne note :rose:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça fait plaisir
> T'es pas pressée de me retrouver alors ?!
> Bon, j'en prends bonne note :rose:


ah merde oops ... j'avais lu " je vois bien que tu es pressée de me retrouver" ... et dans ce cas là ça change tout

:rose:

Spyro, le violet te va mieux que le rose


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arrêêêêêêête tu vas me faire rougir  :rose:
> 
> 
> _++: et puis d'abord je vis pas dans une lampe à pétrole  _




bon, a la demande generale, j'ai changé....donc merci Spyro.....(en meme temps, l'autre on le remarquait plus....)

......


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arrêêêêêêête tu vas me faire rougir  :rose:
> 
> 
> _++: et puis d'abord je vis pas dans une lampe à pétrole  _




Oui c'est une lampe à huile !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est une lampe à huile !


Ouaip à la rigueur, c'est moins pire pour l'odeur, et puis une petite huile d'olive au basilic, c'est extra, n'empêche ça tâche les vêtements, alors bon je préfère faire attention à cause de ma kaskette, tu comprends.
 
 :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip à la rigueur, c'est moins pire pour l'odeur, et puis une petite huile d'olive au basilic, c'est extra, n'empêche ça tâche les vêtements, alors bon je préfère faire attention à cause de ma kaskette, tu comprends.
> 
> :hein:



Ca peut se comprendre et se concevoir ...


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J't'attends au 54


Eh beh !
Moi je me suis arrêté à 7, toutes les références windows-centristes, ça fait vraiment trop truc de geek   
De geek windowsien hein, même pas des vrais geeks quoi


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah merde oops ... j'avais lu " je vois bien que tu es pressée de me retrouver" ... et dans ce cas là ça change tout
> 
> :rose:


 :love: Hihi, je préfère, je l'avoue... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh !
> Moi je me suis arrêté à 7, toutes les références windows-centristes, ça fait vraiment trop truc de geek
> De geek windowsien hein, même pas des vrais geeks quoi


Ben, j'suis pas geek, moi  ... enfinn "geekette")... encore moins geekette windowsienne :sick:  :affraid: 
Beurrrrrrrrrk :sick:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro ... je crois que tu as oublié les petits caractères sur l'anneau de stook


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Spyro ... je crois que tu as oublié les petits caractères sur l'anneau de stook


Ah y en avait pas  
Doit pas faire encore assez chaud dans le sud  


_Cela dit c'est bien d'en parler et je voudrais rappeler à tous ici qu'il faut toujours bien lire les petits caractères avant de passer l'anneau au doigt  :mouais: _


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah y en avait pas
> Doit pas faire encore assez chaud dans le sud
> 
> 
> _Cela dit c'est bien d'en parler et je voudrais rappeler à tous ici qu'il faut toujours bien lire les petits caractères avant de passer l'anneau au doigt  :mouais: _



Oui ceux en bas du contrat de mariage ...    :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (26 Juillet 2005)

youpla oup les floodeurs !!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> youpla oup les floodeurs !!



Salut mikoo !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ceux en bas du contrat de mariage ...    :rateau:



Y'a un mariage ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un mariage ?



Non ! Ou alors je suis pas au courant ... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

tous, je suis chez moi et je trouve enfin un peu de moment pour aller sur MacG !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Ou alors je suis pas au courant ... :rateau:


Je croyais que t'étais témoin     :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

salut les mecs et les gonzesses


----------



## MrStone (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> salut les mecs et les gonzesses



Salut l'autruche :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tous, je suis chez moi et je trouve enfin un peu de moment pour aller sur MacG !



Salut à toi mister Taho! !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> salut les mecs et les gonzesses



Salut odré !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'autruche :rateau:



Tiens y a un MrStone !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

ça gaz ce soir !
la bergère se marie ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Arf© grillé ... 

Ca gaze et toi ! 

Non non je me marie pas !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop une petit 4 pour faire joli ! :rateau:


non t'as raté ça faisait que 3 ( niark niark )


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop une petit 4 pour faire joli ! :rateau:


ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop une petit 4 pour faire joli ! :rateau:



tu écris avec l'accent anglais ... 
Ah les folies bergères


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Non mais c'est bon j'ai corrigé ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu écris avec l'accent anglais ...
> Ah les folies bergères




Oui c'est pour aller avec mes anglaises !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arf© grillé ...
> 
> Ca gaze et toi !
> 
> Non non je me marie pas !



C'est le compte a rebours jusqu'au 12 août au soir, je tiens le bon bout
j'ai gagné au démineur et au solitaire cette après midi au boulot


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

franchement  ... tu sers à rien  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi mister Taho! !


salut vil jaloux !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> franchement  ... tu sers à rien  :rateau:



Non mais je le sais bien ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> franchement  ... tu sers à rien  :rateau:



ben non, mais c'est le problème des patrons, pas le mien    
Dire qu'ils ont embaucher quelqu'un pour s'ennuyer avec moi, les cons


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> salut vil jaloux !



De ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

ah non mais odruche  y'a un malentendu ... je parlais à stargazer


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De ?


de moi évidemment, tu n'as pas reçu les coup de fesses de Taho!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

beuh... 

mais ton post allait bien avec mon post et l'ambiance du travail   

bon je vais arrêter de parler travail, ça devient une obsession  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de moi évidemment, tu n'as pas reçu les coup de fesses de Taho!



Oui mais plus tard j'ai eu des coups de bouteilles !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de moi évidemment, tu n'as pas reçu les coup de fesses de Taho!


Mais il s'est fait asseoir dessus quand même non ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

B'soir le flood !


----------



## theozdevil (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais il s'est fait asseoir dessus quand même non ?



Ah non ! Pas le premier soir ! Je suis pas une bergère facile !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir iNano et theozdevil !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais il s'est fait asseoir dessus quand même non ?


oui ben moi aussi je me suis fait asseoir ... enfin allonger dessus ... et par eux deux !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De ?


Je ne saurais dire si c'est parce que je ne t'ai pas porté ou si tu n'as pas porté maiwen !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ben moi aussi je me suis fait asseoir ... enfin allonger dessus ... et par eux deux !!!  :rateau:


:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

La charte !! La charte !!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Pas le premier soir ! Je suis pas une bergère facile !


dis que moi je suis un papillon facile ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne saurais dire si c'est parce que je ne t'ai pas porté ou si tu n'as pas porté maiwen !



Mais non puisque je te dis que je suis ton témoin ... Que je confirme tes dires sur le fait qu'elle s'est laissée tombée !


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeuses et floodeurs  .


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dis que moi je suis un papillon facile ...



Mais j'ai pas dit ça non plus ...


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non puisque je te dis que je suis ton témoin ... Que je confirme tes dires sur le fait qu'elle s'est laissée tombée !


Voilà ce que je voulais lire !

_rappelle-moi ton adresse pour e petit chèque convenu ?! _


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

mais t'es qu'un sal*** star !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es qu'un sal*** star !!!!



timbanque ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

rat !


----------



## theozdevil (26 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est fini oui bande de petits enfants


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> timbanque ? :rateau:


Bonjour je viens d'arriver ... c'est vrai ce qu'on dit? ... il paraît que Maiwen s'est fait sauter (dessus) par deux saltimbanques?


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es qu'un sal*** star !!!!


Et puis lui m'en doit un plus gros pour que je dise tout ça, que StarG est un gars (enfin une bergère) bien...



oups



Et puis...


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je viens d'arriver ... il paraît que Maiwen s'est fait sauter (dessus) par deux saltimbanques?


sauter dessus ? Elle m'a sauté dessus ensuite aussi ! 

la preuve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3301116&postcount=243


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sauter dessus ? Elle m'a sauté dessus ensuite aussi !
> 
> la preuve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3301116&postcount=243


Vindju! ... elle devait être consentante vu que les autres n'ont pas bougé d'un pouce ... 
Elle a de jolis pieds soit dit en passant   :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sauter dessus ? Elle m'a sauté dessus ensuite aussi !
> 
> la preuve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3301116&postcount=243


oui c'est clair que sur ces deux photos on voit bien que c'est moi qui t'ai sauté dessus hein ... surtout sur la première d'ailleurs 

hé dites ! : on les voit à peine mes pieds ... on les voit mieux dans le thread des pieds


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et puis lui m'en doit un plus gros pour que je dise tout ça, que StarG est un gars (enfin une bergère) bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je laisse l'auteur seul responsable de ses propos ..


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sauter dessus ? Elle m'a sauté dessus ensuite aussi !
> 
> la preuve : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3301116&postcount=243


Il me semble, mais ça n'engage que moi, que sa position sur la deuxième image n'est pas ce quil y a de plus volontaire... Quand à la première, elle est plutôt inconfortable !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est clair que sur ces deux photos on voit bien que c'est moi qui t'ai sauté dessus hein ... surtout sur la première d'ailleurs



Bah oui, je suis témoin même ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse l'auteur seul responsable de ses propos ..


Je confirme moi aussi que mon chêque m'obilge à dire que c'est un gars très très très bien


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, mais ça n'engage que moi, que sa position sur la deuxième image n'est pas ce quil y a de plus volontaire... Quand à la première, elle est plutôt inconfortable !


inconfortable pour qui ? Moi ça allait !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hé dites ! : on les voit à peine mes pieds ... on les voit mieux dans le thread des pieds


Jamais mis un pied dans ce thread nauséabond moi ... je me contenterai de ces bouts de doigts de pieds bien mignons 
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> inconfortable pour qui ? Moi ça allait !



J'allais bien aussi ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

en effet, il ya avait deux saltimbanques
les rumeurs courent vite


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> inconfortable pour qui ? Moi ça allait !


Mais qu'est ce que Malwen foûtait sous ce tas de mecs? ... elle avait perdu quelque chose? .. un témoignage svp


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Marrant ça, Sonny me boule vert et je passe à 666 points discos ! Dingue, non ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, mais ça n'engage que moi, que sa position sur la deuxième image n'est pas ce quil y a de plus volontaire... Quand à la première, elle est plutôt inconfortable !


oui ... inconfortable ... c'est le mot ... en plus , pour peu que quelqu'un se soit placé derrière Taho!, il aurait eu une vue ... euh ... imprenable sur mon décolleté ... heureusement y'avait personne  ... je crois ... :affraid:

edit : je m'appelle pas Malwen flutte alors  !!!


----------



## theozdevil (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais mis un pied dans ce thread nauséabond moi ... je me contenterai de ces bouts de doigts de pieds bien mignons
> :love:



C'est quoi ces parolr fétichiste hein :rateau:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais mis un pied dans ce thread nauséabond moi ... je me contenterai de ces bouts de doigts de pieds bien mignons
> :love:


Tu exagères, j'avais bien savonné mes pieds avant de les mettre !!!


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que Malwen foûtait sous ce tas de mecs? ... elle avait perdu quelque chose? .. un témoignage svp


Elle ? je sais pas, nous en tout cas, on avait rien perdu. Enfin surtout StarG puisque j'étais sur lui et lui sur maiwen... !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme moi aussi que mon chêque m'obilge à dire que c'est un gars très très très bien



On avait dit combien déjà ..?


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ça, Sonny me boule vert et je passe à 666 points discos ! Dingue, non ?


Il est des coincidences qui ne trompent pas ! :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit combien déjà ..?


Heu... moi je t'ai rien envoyé Jo, tu dois confondre !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... inconfortable ... c'est le mot ... en plus , pour peu que quelqu'un se soit placé derrière Taho!, il aurait eu une vue ... euh ... imprenable sur mon décolleté ... heureusement y'avait personne  ... je crois ... :affraid:
> 
> edit : je m'appelle pas Malwen flutte alors  !!!



Mes lèvres sont scellées ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle ? je sais pas, nous en tout cas, on avait rien perdu. Enfin surtout StarG puisque j'étais sur lui et lui sur maiwen... !


En tout cas bien essayé les gars .. c'est pas comme cela qu'on aide une fille à retrouver ses clés  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes lèvres sont scellées ...


c'est son soutien-gorge qui aurait dû être scellé .. le mâle est fait


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

ils m'ont chatouillée ausssi!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il aurait eu une vue ... euh ... imprenable sur mon décolleté ... heureusement y'avait personne  ... je crois ... :affraid:


Si il y avait quelqu'un! ... vous pouvez les voir sur le thread des soutiens-gorges ..


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils m'ont chatouillée ausssi!



Ma main était en dessous c'est pas ma faute !!!


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils m'ont chatouillée ausssi!


Si peu !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ma main était en dessous c'est pas ma faute !!!


en dessous quoi ?  !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ma main était en dessous c'est pas ma faute !!!


Tu la chatouillais ou la gratouillais?   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si il y avait quelqu'un! ... vous pouvez les voir sur le thread des soutiens-gorges ..


en tout cas pas star ... il était pas du bon côté   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ma main était en dessous c'est pas ma faute !!!


En dessous de quoi ? vil coquin ! (et la charte ?  )


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En dessous de quoi ? vil coquin ! (et la charte ?  )


pourtant j'ai rien senti :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En dessous de quoi ? vil coquin ! (et la charte ?  )



Je ne dirais rien ...


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... inconfortable ... c'est le mot ... en plus , pour peu que quelqu'un se soit placé derrière Taho!, il aurait eu une vue ... euh ... imprenable sur mon décolleté ... heureusement y'avait personne  ... je crois ... :affraid:


Des preuves, des photos !!!!!     :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En dessous de quoi ? vil coquin ! (et la charte ?  )


Il ramassait simplement les clés qui se trouvait en dessous du tas! ..    
Vous pourriez le remercier au moins au lieu de voir en lui un coquin ... un saint homme je vous le dit!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des preuves, des photos !!!!!     :rateau:


ben t'étais là aussi  mais surement occupé à ne pas prendre de photos


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il ramassait simplement les clés qui se trouvait en dessous du tas! ..
> Vous pourriez le remercier au moins au lieu de voir en lui un coquin ... un saint homme je vous le dit!


je sais pas si j'en dirais autant !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il ramassait simplement les clés qui se trouvait en dessous du tas! ..
> Vous pourriez le remercier au moins au lieu de voir en lui un coquin ... un saint homme je vous le dit!


mes clefs étaient dans mon sac ... et merci pour le "tas" ..


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'étais là aussi  mais surement occupé à ne pas prendre de photos


En fait, il était bien placé !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il ramassait simplement les clés qui se trouvait en dessous du tas! ..
> Vous pourriez le remercier au moins au lieu de voir en lui un coquin ... un saint homme je vous le dit!



La vérité éclate enfin ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes clefs étaient dans mon sac ... et merci pour le "tas" ..


une mince surmontée de deux tas ça fait un tas .. c'est mathématique ..   :love:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes clefs étaient dans mon sac ... et merci pour le "tas" ..


dire que je viens de le bouler vert... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben t'étais là aussi


Si j'avais eu une vue plongeant sur ton décolleté crois moi je n'aurais pas oublié   :love: :love:

Pour ce qui est de votre partie de sandwitch, je n'avais pas vu, je devais être en train de discuter itinéraire et stations de métro avec Lemmy  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si j'en dirais autant !



La vérité éclate enfin ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> dire que je viens de le bouler vert... :mouais:


Oupps ... Je retire un tas ... ça reste un tas quand même  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

bon vous voulez pas changer de sujet ?


----------



## Sloughi (26 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> une mince surmontée de deux tas ça fait un tas .. c'est mathématique ..   :love:



Merci pour le tas ...


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La vérité éclate enfin ...


tu l'as pas déjà dit ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Hello Sloughi !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



Bonsoir Sloughi !


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous voulez pas changer de sujet ?


Moi ça me va, mais je vais devoir raccrocher ! faim !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous voulez pas changer de sujet ?


Allez Taho passe en dessous ..c'est ton tour ...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as pas déjà dit ?



Oui mais je couvre tous les champs du possible ... On sait jamais !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me va, mais je vais devoir raccrocher ! faim !


ben j'ai même pas décroché ! :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Hello


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


   :bebe:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si il y avait quelqu'un! ... vous pouvez les voir sur le thread des soutiens-gorges ..


Céou ? :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen ... au fond ça reste un bon souvenir non? ..


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Céou ? :rose:


Hephephep !!!!! :hein: 
Voila que je t'y prends ! Je t'ai à l'oeil ! :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Céou ? :rose:


Thread uniquement accessibles aux wonderbristes ..


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen ... au fond ça reste un bon souvenir non? ..


très bon  


virpeen


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Thread uniquement accessibles aux wonderbristes ..


Ah  
Non merci... :rose: ...
Heu : un "wonderbriste", c'est quelqu'un qui aime porter les wonderbras ou les regarder ? :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très bon
> 
> 
> virpeen


Faut parfois souffrir pour en glaner ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> virpeen


kwa ? :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> Non merci... :rose: ...
> Heu : un "wonderbriste", c'est quelqu'un qui aime porter les wonderbras ou les regarder ? :rose:


Stargazer!! .... il y a quelqu'un qui te pose une question!   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> kwa ? :rose:


Les femmes disent tellement en si peu de mots ...    :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

ben virpeen tu peux faire les deux à la fois


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> Non merci... :rose: ...
> Heu : un "wonderbriste", c'est quelqu'un qui aime porter les wonderbras ou les regarder ? :rose:



Les deux !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben virpeen tu peux faire les deux à la fois


ça ça devient du vice ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer!! .... il y a quelqu'un qui te pose une question!   :love:



C'est Fait !!


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben virpeen tu peux faire les deux à la fois


Merci, j'ai le droit ? :rose: 
Youpiiiiii ! :rateau: 
iNano, iNano : j'ai le droit de regarder !!!!


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ça ça devient du vice ...


Quoi ? Les gens qui aiment regarder les voitures en conduisent bien, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ça ça devient du vice ...



Non je trouve pas non ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ça ça devient du vice ...


Ben non... :rose:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai le droit ? :rose:
> Youpiiiiii ! :rateau:
> iNano, iNano : j'ai le droit de regarder !!!!


Plutôt deux fois q.... Oups, je m'emballe ! On voit ça en privé, ok ?   :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben non... :rose:


je trouve pas non plus  mais pas besoin d'un wonderbra pour admirer ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Les gens qui aiment regarder les voitures en conduisent bien, non ?


oui mais si tu regardes une fille en conduisant ta meuf tu te méconduis ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Nous sommes 4 à aller dans le même sens ...


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve pas non plus  mais pas besoin d'un wonderbra pour admirer ...


Euh, ça s'enlève aussi alors ?  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes 4 à aller dans le même sens ...


mais pas du même côté  

edit : tout s'enlève ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes 4 à aller dans le même sens ...


interdit ...     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pas du même côté



   (c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire)


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pas du même côté


Un beau merdier en perspective ...  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve pas non plus  mais pas besoin d'un wonderbra pour admirer ...


Ouf...  :rose: 
Moi, elle me plaît bien cette conversation...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ça s'enlève aussi alors ?  :rose:



Tout est dans mon titre ..


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve pas non plus  mais pas besoin d'un wonderbra pour admirer ...


Je me reconnais enfin dans cette phrase ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouf...  :rose:
> Moi, elle me plaît bien cette conversation...


je suis pour la paix des ménages ... mais je reconnais en toi un coquin


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans mon titre ..


Ouaip tu te moques de ma taille je vois bien ça


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pour la paix des ménages ... mais je reconnais en toi un coquin


alors tu reconnais fort mal(e)


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pour la paix des ménages ... mais je reconnais en toi un coquin



Coquine le terme exact jo, coquine ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors tu reconnais fort mal(e)


Gloup!!!  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pour la paix des ménages ... mais je reconnais en toi *un coquin*


Pas exactement...  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors tu reconnais fort mal(e)


Joli  
_(J'ai envie de mettre un (e) aussi d'ailleurs  :rose:  mais hum    ne dérivons pas  )_


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Coquine le terme exact jo, coquine ...


Oh noooooon  ...
Y'a même plus de mystère...  
J'peux jouer quand même ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip tu te moques de ma taille je vois bien ça



Mais non mon pet...(heu non pas cet adjectif) mon dragon (tout cour ... Ah merde) violet (ouf on évite l'incident diplomatique)


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip tu te moques de ma taille je vois bien ça


taille de wonderbra??? ... je comprends plus rien moi


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooooon  ...
> Y'a même plus de mystère...
> J'peux jouer quand même ? :rose:



Ah pardon pardon pardon !!!!  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooooon  ...
> Y'a même plus de mystère...
> J'peux jouer quand même ? :rose:


Mais dis donc, tu veux voir les wonderbras de qui exactement... j'ai l'impression que quelquechose m'échappe dans cette conversation...


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mon pet...(heu non pas cet adjectif) mon dragon (tout cour ... Ah merde) violet (ouf on évite l'incident diplomatique)


ENFIN BREF !!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ENFIN BREF !!!



Oui bref ...     :love:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis donc, tu veux voir les wonderbras de qui exactement... j'ai l'impression que quelquechose m'échappe dans cette conversation...


Ben je ne sais pas moi... :rose: 
De qui veut bien me les montrer :rose: ...
Qui ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mon pet...(heu non pas cet adjectif) mon dragon (tout cour ... Ah merde) violet (ouf on évite l'incident diplomatique)


C'est vraiment petit ce que tu dis là ... Stargazer!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas moi... :rose:
> De qui veut bien me les montrer :rose: ...
> Qui ?



Moi !    :rose:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas moi... :rose:
> De qui veut bien me les montrer :rose: ...
> Qui ?


Je vais finir par t'interdire le bar... il a une mauvaise influence sur toi... C'est vrai quoi, tu m'as même pas proposé de partager !!!!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas moi... :rose:
> De qui veut bien me les montrer :rose: ...
> Qui ?


ben moi j'en ai pas ... de wonderbra ... sinon j'en ai ... enfin ca va quoi :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'en ai pas ... de wonderbra ... sinon j'en ai ... enfin ca va quoi :rose:


Couche toi sur le divan .. làaaaaa ... laisse allez ton fond interieur décrire plus profondément le fond de ta pensée ... je suis à  ton écoute ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

les copain de bioman sont encore là  :rateau: 

ils viennent de se jeter sur le net a la recherche de la partition de Jaco Pastorius - The Chiken .... bonne chance !!!     

et moi donc je suis là !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les gens 

C'est "sexy folies" ce soir ?  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi !    :rose:


T'as pas peur ? :rose: 
Je m'y connais !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les copain de bioman sont encore là  :rateau:
> 
> ils viennent de se jeter sur le net a la recherche de la partition de Jaco Pastorius - The Chiken .... bonne chance !!!
> 
> et moi donc je suis là !!



Bonsoir Princesse ! :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

à vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Princesse ! :love: :love:




bonsoir l'anglaise bergere folle


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

stargazer va montrer son wonderbra à virpeen ?    :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

UN ça va pas être assez :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur ? :rose:
> Je m'y connais !



Si tu t'y connais je n'ai pas peur alors ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'en ai pas ... de wonderbra ... sinon j'en ai ... enfin ca va quoi :rose:


Ben moi, m'en fout  ... mais faut demander à l'organisateur de cette soirée wonderbra...
Mais ça me va aussi... sans... :rose: . Enfin.... voilà, quoi... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les gens
> 
> C'est "sexy folies" ce soir ?  :love:





C'est plus sexy folies bergères !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus sexy folies bergères !



Tu es dans tous les bons coups, toi


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> stargazer va montrer son wonderbra à virpeen ?    :affraid:



Il faut croire ...


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, m'en fout  ... mais faut demander à l'organisateur de cette soirée wonderbra...
> Mais ça me va aussi... sans... :rose: . Enfin.... voilà, quoi... :rose:


Je te rappelle que je suis là !!!!   
Quand même ! Juste sous mon nez...
Bon, moi je quitte ce lieu de devergondage... Pas de bêtises en mon absence !
Bonne nuit à toutes et tous !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, m'en fout  ... mais faut demander à l'organisateur de cette soirée wonderbra...
> Mais ça me va aussi... sans... :rose: . Enfin.... voilà, quoi... :rose:


Pareil ... je trouve ces accessoires inutiles ... euh bon ... quand ça l'est vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sexy...... voila, et puis on dit pas supporter les filles


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans tous les bons coups, toi



T'arrive juste au bon moment ... Je vais montrer mon wonderbra !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que je suis là !!!!
> Quand même ! Juste sous mon nez...
> Bon, moi je quitte ce lieu de devergondage... Pas de bêtises en mon absence !
> Bonne nuit à toutes et tous !


Pars rassurée je serai le berger qui gardera ta brebis dans le droit chemin ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il faut croire ...


Ben j'attends, moi :rose:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut a vous tous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que je suis là !!!!
> Quand même ! Juste sous mon nez...
> Bon, moi je quitte ce lieu de devergondage... Pas de bêtises en mon absence !
> Bonne nuit à toutes et tous !



Bonne nuit iNano !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'attends, moi :rose:


Ouvre l'oeil ... et le bon .... je veux dire l'autre!   :rateau:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Je vous fais confiance... mais je vais p'tet prendre nibook avec moi quand même... histoire de garder un oeil sur ce thread ! :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Part rassurée je serai le berger qui gardera ta brebis dans le droit chemin ...



T'as pas la tenue pour ... 

Et puis peut pas y avoir deux personne pour le même poste ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'arrive juste au bon moment ... Je vais montrer mon wonderbra !



 

Bon, ben, je vous laisse j'ai une casserole sur le feu


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vous fais confiance... mais je vais p'tet prendre nibook avec moi quand même... histoire de garder un oeil sur ce thread ! :mouais:


Meuuuuuuuh non! .. on est entre gens biens ici ... le sexe ne passera pas


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'attends, moi :rose:



Il faut savoir être patiente ...   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas la tenue pour ...
> 
> Et puis peut pas y avoir deux personne pour le même poste ...


Tu garderas le mouton ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, je vous laisse j'ai une casserole sur le feu



Tu vas rater un truc pourtant !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rater un truc pourtant !


Quand il verra ce qu'il verra il oubliera la casserolle sur le feu .. laisse-le l'enlever!   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu garderas le mouton ...



Je garde tout mon troupeau moi môssieur !!!


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir être patiente ...   :love:


Je le suis...  
Et j'assumerai...  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rater un truc pourtant !



T'es déguisé en Kathy H ? 

(sans vouloir offenser Kathy H ; par rapport à certaines photos de Paris, je pense qu'elle comprendra)


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je garde tout mon troupeau moi môssieur !!!


je ferai le chien alors ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rater un truc pourtant !


Héo !!! Mais Stargazer n'est-il pas sensé montrer son wonderbra qu'à moi ?  Et uniquement à moi ?  
Je ne suis plus d'accord...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je ferai le chien alors ...



Et tu vas remuer la ... (non on va pas le dire) quand tu seras content ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée des dessous chics de Maiwen?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée des dessous chics de Maiwen?


non personne n'a vu ... z'étaient pas du bon côté


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Héo !!! Mais Stargazer n'est-il pas sensé montrer son wonderbra qu'à moi ?  Et uniquement à moi ?
> Je ne suis plus d'accord...



Oui, mais du coup, iNano est partie se coucher


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Héo !!! Mais Stargazer n'est-il pas sensé montrer son wonderbra qu'à moi ?  Et uniquement à moi ?
> Je ne suis plus d'accord...



Ah c'est un show privé ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Héo !!! Mais Stargazer n'est-il pas sensé montrer son wonderbra qu'à moi ?  Et uniquement à moi ?
> Je ne suis plus d'accord...


Pas de favoritisme ... on montre bien la Joconde à tout le monde ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est un show privé ?


Aurais-je mal interprété ?  
Enfin, moi ça ne me gêne pas que tu nous fasses un streap là au milieu... :rose:

Edit : streap = strip tease


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vas remuer la ... (non on va pas le dire) quand tu seras content ?


je ne suis content qu'avec les filles ... :love:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais du coup, iNano est partie se coucher


J'ai retardé mon départ... mise à jour iPhoto oblige... enfin, il fallait bien que je trouve un prétexte ! Je suis encore parmis vous pendant quelques minutes... Je lutte contre le :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de favoritisme ... on montre bien la Joconde à tout le monde ...


Star va se sentir flatté(e) !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non personne n'a vu ... z'étaient pas du bon côté


Moi qui ne suit jamais où je devrais être j'aurais peut-être eu ma chance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

ben je vais vous laisser
je vais leur donner un coup de main pour trouver les partitions 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis content qu'avec les filles ... :love:


ça vous fait un poin commun ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je lutte contre le :sleep:


Mon oeil !!!   :rateau:


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez, je pars pour de bon !  les zamis ! Faites de beaux rêves !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben je vais vous laisser
> je vais leur donner un coup de main pour trouver les partitions
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Un conseil: ne dit jamais que tu as trouvé les partitions sous toi ... Maiwen t'expliquera ..  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

elle lutte contre la  ouais ... 

edit : jo mouahahaha


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je pars pour de bon !  les zamis ! Faites de beaux rêves !



Toi aussi fais de beaux rêves !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je pars pour de bon !  les zamis ! Faites de beaux rêves !



Bonne nuit Mam'zelle


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je pars pour de bon !  les zamis ! Faites de beaux rêves !


Je veux bien te croire pour une fois ...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon bin .. chose promise chose dûe ... Stargazer tu montes sur la scène?    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Star va se sentir flatté(e) !


il aime ça! .. lap lap lap


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il aime ça! .. lap lap lap



je suis pas comme ça moi !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin .. chose promise chose dûe ... Stargazer tu montes sur la scène?    :love:



Je veux les spotlights sur moi !  

Mais je note que tu restes pour voir le spectacle ...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je veux les spotlights sur moi !
> 
> Mais je note que tu restes pour voir le spectacle ...


Moi, je suis au premier rang   
iNano est bordée... alors ne faisons pas trop de bruit...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon bin moi je vais aller voir si Inano est bien allée se coucher ... retenez encore un peu Taho  
Star je viendrai à la scéance de demain si tu veux bien ... 

merci pour cette belle soirée même si je reste sur ma faim du coté de Maiwen

je vous souhaite à toutes et tous la bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin moi je vais aller voir si Inano est bien allée se coucher ... retenez encore un peu Taho
> Star je viendrai à la scéance de demain si tu veux bien ...
> je vous souhaite à toutes et tous la bonne nuit



Après tout ça sera un show privé Virpeen ...  

Bonne nuit jo !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

'dnight Jo !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Après tout ça sera un show privé Virpeen ...


à quelle heure la réprésentation ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit tout le monde



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit tout le monde



Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> à quelle heure la réprésentation ? :love:



A minuit bien sûr !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A minuit bien sûr !



Film X oblige


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Film X oblige


Je ne connais pas les horaires :rose: 
Et puis c'est en live : c'est différent !  
Y'a des horaires fixes pour les strip-tease ?


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit tout le monde


 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas les horaires :rose:
> Et puis c'est en live : c'est différent !
> Y'a des horaires fixes pour les strip-tease ?



Non mais je me disais que minuit c'est pas mal comme horaire.


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je me disais que minuit c'est pas mal comme horaire.




Encore 35 minutes :love:


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2005)

plus que 15....
Tic Tac...


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

Dix...  
Mon impatience grandit Star


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dix...
> Mon impatience grandit Star



Si tes élèves te voyaient  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dix...
> Mon impatience grandit Star



Ca va venir ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir Franswa !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Délicatement mes je rapproche de ma robe ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Franswa !


 T'as une sacré avance mon s......  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si tes élèves te voyaient  :mouais:


Rhôôôôôôôô... :rose: 
Chuuuuut


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Je commence par ôter mon tablier ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôôôôô... :rose:
> Chuuuuut



Bon, je ne t'ai pas vue, je n'étais pas là  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Puis la robe tombe à mes pieds ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Juillet 2005)

Tu fais un strip tease


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

j'ôte ensuite mes jupons ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Et ma culotte moltonée ...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un strip tease


Oui, mais attention : c'est pour moi ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Et enfin pour finir je fait voler le wonderbra ...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ma culotte moltonée ...


Tu aurais dû la laisser : elle est trop sex ! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin pour finir je fait voler le wonderbra ...



P'tain !     

C'est à toi tout ça ?!!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Vous noterez que je porte plus que mon chapeau ..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez que je porte plus que mon chapeau ..



Tu vas l'accrocher comme Polnaref ?


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez que je porte plus que mon chapeau ..


et tes bas, ton porte-jarretelle et tes talons ailguilles !!!! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> et tes bas, ton porte-jarretelle et tes talons ailguilles !!!! :love:



Madame est une connaisseuse  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Héo ! On ne me la fait pas à moi ! J'ai tout suivi... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> et tes bas, ton porte-jarretelle et tes talons ailguilles !!!! :love:



Les talons aiguilles ne sont pas trop pratiques pour gambader dans les collines avec mes moutons !  

Mais en effet les bas et le porte-jarretelle sont toujours sur moi ...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les talons aiguilles ne sont pas trop pratiques pour gambader dans les collines avec mes moutons !


Faux faux faux  
Les talons aiguilles sont hyper pratiques pour aérer le gazon et ainsi fournir une herbe de meilleure qualité aux moutons


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as une sacré avance mon s......  :love:



Si peu, si peu ...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Faux faux faux
> Les talons aiguilles sont hyper pratiques pour aérer le gazon et ainsi fournir une herbe de meilleure qualité aux moutons



Mince tu connais ça ... Je savais pas que j'avais à faire à une connaisseuse.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Mais sinon es-tu satisfaite du spectacle ?


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mince tu connais ça ... Je savais pas que j'avais à faire à une connaisseuse.


Pourtant, je t'avais prévenu   
Et en tant que connaisseuse, je dois avouer que le spectacle était vraiment de qualité !   :love: 
Au-delà de mes espérances :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Je dirais même plus : la surprise était de taille !  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Merci, merci !    :love:


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Faux faux faux
> Les talons aiguilles sont hyper pratiques pour aérer le gazon et ainsi fournir une herbe de meilleure qualité aux moutons



Et de faire remonter les vers de terre! D'ou l'intérêt de faire un élevage mixte: moutons et poules


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et de faire remonter les vers de terre! D'ou l'intérêt de faire un élevage mixte: moutons et poules




Les poules c'est pas de mon ressort ...


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci !    :love:


Mais c'est moi (et je pense quelques autres  ) qui te remercie ! :love: 

Je m'en vais d'ailleurs rejoindre Morphée en pensant à cette adorable bergère parcourant la colline en talons aiguilles... :love: Enfin, si tu me le permets... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est moi (et je pense quelques autres  ) qui te remercie ! :love:
> 
> Je m'en vais d'ailleurs rejoindre Morphée en pensant à cette adorable bergère parcourant la colline en talons aiguilles... :love: Enfin, si tu me le permets... :rose:



Y a pas de problème !  

Bonne nuit à toi et fais de doux rêves moutonneux !    :love:


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les poules c'est pas de mon ressort ...



tu devrais, avec ce que tu viens de balancer    

Désolée, mais je remonte en arrière et je viens de voir ta superbe double montgolfière


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

'dnight 
... bergère, moutons, fans de bergères, fans de moutons... et de poules ! :love: 

   

Edit : et de wonderbras :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais, avec ce que tu viens de balancer
> 
> Désolée, mais je remonte en arrière et je viens de voir ta superbe double montgolfière



Ah mais c'est que la fin ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit a toi virpeen


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi et fais de doux rêves moutonneux !    :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> 'dnight
> ... bergère, moutons, fans de bergères, fans de moutons... et de poules ! :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas noches 

Edit/j'ai pas mis des "s" en trop là ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Buenas noches
> 
> Edit/j'ai pas mis des "s" en trop là ?



Elles sont là ou il faut


----------



## Franswa (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si peu, si peu ...  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

b'soir


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

reveillez vous bonne gens :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

*Biere!​ *


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> reveillez vous bonne gens :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



mais je ne suis pas couché.......


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

Tock, tock!

Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un à cette heure-ci??????


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne suis pas couché.......


je vois ça avec ta bierre a coté


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Tock, tock!
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un à cette heure-ci??????


present mlle


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> present mlle




je fais mes premiers pas à macG et ce bar me plait plus que les discussions techniques


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

je remettais a jour ma liste d'outils Video... 

bon, c'est pas tres actif , ici....


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je fais mes premiers pas à macG et ce bar me plait plus que les discussions techniques


 mon ami human est un grand bavard de nuit tu la rencontrer


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je fais mes premiers pas à macG et ce bar me plait plus que les discussions techniques



 Tu peux aussi faire les deux!... :style:
 Forums techniques, et le Bar MacG!...  

 Mais bon, c'est toi qui vois... 


 Bonsoir et bon flood à toutes et à tous, par ailleurs!...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je remettais a jour ma liste d'outils Video...
> 
> bon, c'est pas tres actif , ici....


 reviens


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

Dans le technique on me trouve de temps en temps "hors sujet", donc je cherche refuge chez les flaudeurs...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi faire les deux!... :style:
> Forums techniques, et le Bar MacG!...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est toi qui vois...
> ...


  bricoleur et homme a tout faire???


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Dans le technique on me trouve de temps en temps "hors sujet", donc je cherche refuge chez les flaudeurs...


 il y a aussi de tout ici a toi d'en juger


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bricoleur et homme a tout faire???



 Je "bricole" très, très modestement en software... 
 Et en hardware, mon niveau est voisin de zéro!... :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Dans le technique on me trouve de temps en temps "hors sujet", donc je cherche refuge chez les flaudeurs...


 le cercle des anges est tres bien


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi de tout ici a toi d'en juger




Tout et partout... et il faut se decider....je connais la question :sleep:


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Tout et partout... et il faut se decider....je connais la question :sleep:


 hé oui c'est ça la vie???


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le cercle des anges est tres bien



je prefère les diables: ils s'amusent plus


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je "bricole" très, très modestement en software...
> Et en hardware, mon niveau est voisin de zéro!... :rateau:




qu'est ce que c'est un membre d'élite ???


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

tu vois ça human ,elle est sypa, a quand le cecle des diables ???


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Tout et partout... et il faut se decider....je connais la question :sleep:



 Tu ne découvriras pas tous les forums et sous-forums en un jour... :rateau:
 Mais si tu prends ton temps, tu vas découvrir plein de choses sympathiques, ici...  :love:


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu vois ça human ,elle est sypa, a quand le cecle des diables ???



de que j'aurai appris à créer des cercles dans cet endroit mysterieux.... :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que c'est un membre d'élite ???



 Un membre hyper intelligent. Un surdoué. Un as (ticot    )

Non, en fait, c'est simplement un membre qui a à son actif entre 1000 et 1999 posts. Avant, le titre est "Major", après c'est "Accro à MacG". 
 Avec 1000 posts idiots, on peut devenir membre d'élite!... :rateau:


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un membre hyper intelligent. Un surdoué. Un as (ticot    )
> 
> Non, en fait, c'est simplement un membre qui a à son actif entre 1000 et 1999 posts. Avant, le titre est "Major", après c'est "Accro à MacG".
> Avec 1000 posts idiots, on peut devenir membre d'élite!... :rateau:



Donc si je crée mon cercle de diables je vais rapidement devenir une membre d'élite????


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> de que j'aurai appris à créer des cercles dans cet endroit mysterieux.... :mouais:  :hein:



 Tu peux en créer un maintenant, si tu veux. 
 Ce que tu mets dans ta signature est libre, pourvu que tu respectes la charte. 
 Si tu veux signer &quot;Cercles des Diables&quot;, avec des logos, ou des animations, ou bien sans rien, tu peux. 
 C'est toi qui vois...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je crée mon cercle de diables je vais rapidement devenir une membre d'élite????



 Rien à voir.  
 Le cercle des diables, c'est quand tu veux. 
 Membre d'élite, c'est entre 1000 et 1999 posts à ton actif.


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

bah! bonne nuit aux anges, je vais dormir et rever d'un peu de diables... 

si je me converti je vous le dirai


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> reviens



mais je suis toujours là...pas de soucis...




			
				Annamaria a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que c'est un membre d'élite ???



en fonction de ton nombre de post tu as droit a un titre utilisateur (ne te fie pas au mien, en accedant au Club MacG. tu peux le faire...)
a toi de tous les decouvrir....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

mais c'est que ça floode un peu ici...
bon, plus le droit de flooder dans le sous-forum du Club.........
on va donc continuer ici...

je cherchais la liste exacte des 10 livres les plus vendu dans le monde....quelqu'un a deja vu ça sur le net...?


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis toujours là...pas de soucis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alors, pour devenir nioube vétéran ,il faut faire les grandes écoles?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> bah! bonne nuit aux anges, je vais dormir et rever d'un peu de diables...
> 
> si je me converti je vous le dirai



 Bonne nuit à toi, et fais de jolis rêves de douces diableries...  
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## annamaria (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir.
> Le cercle des diables, c'est quand tu veux.
> Membre d'élite, c'est entre 1000 et 1999 posts à ton actif.




je vais y reflechir, merci pour toutes ces explications Human Fly   

j'espère devenir plus rapide dans la gestion de ce bar de noctambules... :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je vais y reflechir, merci pour toutes ces explications Human Fly
> 
> j'espère devenir plus rapide dans la gestion de ce bar de noctambules... :sleep:  :sleep:



 Surtout que le bar des floodeurs est ouvert 24h/24!... 
:love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> ce bar de noctambules... :sleep:  :sleep:



[EDIT] pitin® cramé par un nioube....faut que je me couche, je suis pas tres performant ce soir... [/EDIT]


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est que ça floode un peu ici...
> bon, plus le droit de flooder dans le sous-forum du Club.........
> on va donc continuer ici...
> 
> je cherchais la liste exacte des 10 livres les plus vendu dans le monde....quelqu'un a deja vu ça sur le net...?



 Je pourrai te chercher ça un de ces quatre... 
Je crois que le livre le plus lu est la Bible. Et le roman pour adultes (non destiné aux enfants) le plus lu est Da Vinci Code, je crois.

 Le plus vendu, par contre, je ne sais pas... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Tcho les floodeurs ! 
Allez c'est la mienne !


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est que ça floode un peu ici...
> bon, plus le droit de flooder dans le sous-forum du Club.........
> on va donc continuer ici...
> 
> je cherchais la liste exacte des 10 livres les plus vendu dans le monde....quelqu'un a deja vu ça sur le net...?


 la bible ,harry potter le  coran,blanche neige, histore d'o ,etc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors, pour devenir nioube vétéran ,il faut faire les grandes écoles?




faux 5000 messages, sinon, c'est de la triche....et moins d'un an de forum....
puis pour que le titre apparaisse , il faut avoir souscrit a un Pack (comme tu l'a fait) pour ajouter le nioube devant le vétéran...
c'est à G4tarn que revient la paternité du titre....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> la bible ,harry potter le  coran,blanche neige, histore d'o ,etc...



j'ai pas la meme.....tu vois....
le probleme , c'est qu'il me faudrait un lien....pour pouvoir l'imprimer et envoyer le lien a une amie......
en tout cas, merci...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faux 5000 messages, sinon, c'est de la triche....et moins d'un an de forum....
> puis pour que le titre apparaisse , il faut avoir souscrit a un Pack (comme tu l'a fait) pour ajouter le nioube devant le vétéran...
> c'est à G4tarn que revient la paternité du titre....


 moi( je peux donc ajouter un titre) si oui comment faire .


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tcho les floodeurs !
> Allez c'est la mienne !



ben, rien a faire, je ne vois toujours pas ton avatar....il est sous quel format...?


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, rien a faire, je ne vois toujours pas ton avatar....il est sous quel format...?


hum .jpg je crois !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faux 5000 messages, sinon, c'est de la triche....et moins d'un an de forum....
> puis pour que le titre apparaisse , il faut avoir souscrit a un Pack (comme tu l'a fait) pour ajouter le nioube devant le vétéran...
> c'est à G4tarn que revient la paternité du titre....



 Moi, j'avais aussi pensé à "nioube d'élite", "nioube accro à MacG", "nioube vétéran", etc... Mais je vais plutôt prendre autre chose... 
 Je pense que j'aurai mon pack le mois prochain. :love:

 Salut à toi, Kounkountchek !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est que ça floode un peu ici...
> bon, plus le droit de flooder dans le sous-forum du Club.........
> on va donc continuer ici...
> 
> je cherchais la liste exacte des 10 livres les plus vendu dans le monde....quelqu'un a deja vu ça sur le net...?



Tiens stook va *là*


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas la meme.....tu vois....
> le probleme , c'est qu'il me faudrait un lien....pour pouvoir l'imprimer et envoyer le lien a une amie......
> en tout cas, merci...


 c'etait une plaisanterie


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> moi( je peux donc ajouter un titre) si oui comment faire .



tu vas dans modifier son profil  dans ton tableau de bord...
puis , c'est dans titre d'utilisateur personnalisé...
et tu peux meme acceder au sous-forum du Club... ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> hum .jpg je crois !




c'est fou quand meme, non...?

tu es le seul de tout le forum....bah....ça te fais une originalité...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'avais aussi pensé à "nioube d'élite", "nioube accro à MacG", "nioube vétéran", etc... Mais je vais plutôt prendre autre chose...
> Je pense que j'aurai mon pack le mois prochain. :love:
> 
> Salut à toi, Kounkountchek !



non, pour nioube-vétéran, y a un minimum de ...regle.......


le Stargazer repond a ces regles d'ailleurs.....(je crois qu'on est les deux seuls....)
d'ailleurs, * un Grand Merci* ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou quand meme, non...?
> 
> tu es le seul de tout le forum....bah....ça te fais une originalité...


Moi je trouve ça super classe, on dirait un curseur d'interrogation ! 
Je vais tester qqchose


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça super classe, on dirait un curseur d'interrogation !
> Je vais tester qqchose



c'est classe sur Omniweb, mais sur Saf, c'est tres bof....


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas dans modifier son profil  dans ton tableau de bord...
> puis , c'est dans titre d'utilisateur personnalisé...
> et tu peux meme acceder au sous-forum du Club... ...


 ça marche ou pas


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est classe sur Omniweb, mais sur Saf, c'est tres bof....


Mais tu sais que tu es le premier à me le dire ?
D'apres moi il faut que tu change de Mac


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pour nioube-vétéran, y a un minimum de ...regle.......
> 
> 
> le Stargazer repond a ces regles d'ailleurs.....(je crois qu'on est les deux seuls....)
> d'ailleurs, * un Grand Merci* ...




 Je sais. 

 Je vais souscrire au pack MacG dans les jours qui viennent (souscription annuelle).
 Et je n'aurais pas même pensé à m'autoproclamer nioube vétéran avant de passer par nioube d'élite, et nioube accro à MacG. 
 Quant à atteindre la barre des 5000 posts avant un an depuis mon inscription, je pense que cela peut très bien se faire...  :rateau:  

 Mais encore une fois, je vais choisir un autre titre personnalisé.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pour nioube-vétéran, y a un minimum de ...regle.......
> 
> 
> le Stargazer repond a ces regles d'ailleurs.....(je crois qu'on est les deux seuls....)
> d'ailleurs, * un Grand Merci* ...



Y a robertav et poildep aussi ... Voire même Modern (faut juste voir quand elle a atteint les 5000). Sinon c'est tout ... pour le moment (y a peut-être 1 ou 2 membres plus récents qui pourront sûrement remplir la règle).  

De rien


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça marche ou pas



ca marche ,mais je suis plu habituée, stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais que tu es le premier à me le dire ?
> D'apres moi il faut que tu change de Mac



oui, mais parce qu'apres verification, ça ne me le fait que sous Omniweb...et comme nous devons etre 1 a utiliser ce navigateur...
mais dit moi, tu n'as pas un avatar, mais un portrait, non?




			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça marche ou pas



*ça marche...!*
tu t'y habitueras...
tu verras....




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a robertav et poildep aussi



oui, mais Tatav, c'est une nioube-vétéran*te*...et Poildep, il nous a quitté.......
mais comme toi, j'ai confiance en notre jeunesse...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ca marche ,mais je suis plu habituée, stook



 Si tu veux être à nouveau habitué, tu désactives ton titre personnalisé. 
 Mais ce serait dommage, je le trouve très bien!... 
 En tout cas, il te faut choisir...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais parce qu'apres verification, ça ne me le fait que sous Omniweb...et comme nous devons etre 1 a utiliser ce navigateur...
> mais dit moi, tu n'as pas un avatar, mais un portrait, non?


Les deux mon capitaine ! 
Mais c'est l'avatar qui est censé apparaitre dans les messages non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais dit moi, tu n'as pas un avatar, mais un portrait, non?


...

curieux...ce n'est pas le cas...bon, je cherche plus....Omniweb est trop agreable pour que je le quitte pour ça....
qu'Apple n'est pas pensé a son systeme de gestion des preference personalisé pour chaque site...
quand en plus on sait que Steve l'utilise et participe (en tant que consultant) a sa realisation...
bizarre....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Les deux mon capitaine !
> Mais c'est l'avatar qui est censé apparaitre dans les messages non ?



sauf si tu n'as qu'un portrait....
mais ton protrait, je le vois bien...pas de soucis...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

*ça marche...!*
tu t'y habitueras...
tu verras....




j'ai donc le droit de ce sous titre nioube de naissance????


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Les deux mon capitaine !
> Mais c'est l'avatar qui est censé apparaitre dans les messages non ?



Mais quel est donc ce mystère???... 
Moi, je vois très bien ton avatar!... 
On y voit ton regard gentiment ahuri (un peu comme sur ta vidéo  ), derrière le moniteur d'un Mac... :rateau:
C'est bien de cet avatar que vous parlez?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> *ça marche...!*
> tu t'y habitueras...
> tu verras....
> 
> ...



belle idée, il est sympa....et maintenant que tu sais, si tu veux en changer, c'est super facile...
en tout cas, je l'aime bien....


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel est donc ce mystère???...
> Moi, je vois très bien ton avatar!...
> On y voit ton regard gentiment ahuri (un peu comme sur ta vidéo  ), derrière le moniteur d'un Mac... :rateau:
> C'est bien de cet avatar que vous parlez?...


Oui c'est bien celui là ! (comment ça un regard ahuri ?   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien celui là ! (comment ça un regard ahuri ?   )



un regard ahuri.....oui, c'est a peu pres ça....

oui, c'est bien de celui là qu'on parle....mais c'est pas grave....heureusement qu'omniweb gere mieux l'absence de piece jointe que Safari, c'est joli cette barre et ce petit "?"...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> belle idée, il est sympa....et maintenant que tu sais, si tu veux en changer, c'est super facile...
> en tout cas, je l'aime bien....



je vais en rester la sans prétention(c'est aussi vrai j'ai commencé avec le mac et l'nfomatique il ya 6 mois a 60 balai..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais Tatav, c'est une nioube-vétéran*te*...et Poildep, il nous a quitté.......
> mais comme toi, j'ai confiance en notre jeunesse...



Ah oui pour tatav, au temps pour moi ... Quand à poildep la lumière est parfois clignotante ... 
C'est vrai que dans ce cas alors nous sommes les deux seuls ... Mais plus pour très longtemps !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Fait ch**r.... je peux pas bouler....j'ai mal geré aujourd'hui....
bon, bonne nuit a tous, je m'en vais sur un 6275eme post....
@+


*PS:*


			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que dans ce cas alors nous sommes les deux seuls ... Mais plus pour très longtemps !



oui, plus pour tres longtemps.........mais dans quel sens...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

.. Mais plus pour très longtemps !  [/QUOTE] porquoi ??


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien celui là ! (comment ça un regard ahuri ?   )



 Moi qui utilise une dizaine de navigateurs différents avec Tiger, et autant avec Panther, je les testerai un jour un à un pour observer les différences d'affichage... Dont cet avatar!.  
 En tout cas, avec Firefox 1.0.5 sous Tiger, il n'y a pas de problème. 
 Pour voir ce regard si particulier d'artiste inspiré, et de star en devenir, je voulais dire...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit  !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, plus pour tres longtemps.........mais dans quel sens...



Dans le bon pardi !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi je vais aller compter mes moutons un petit peu ... Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui utilise une dizaine de navigateurs différents avec Tiger, et autant avec Panther, je les testerai un jour un à un pour observer les différences d'affichage... Dont cet avatar!.
> En tout cas, avec Firefox 1.0.5 sous Tiger, il n'y a pas de problème.
> Pour voir ce regard si particulier d'artiste inspiré, et de star en devenir, je voulais dire...


....ouh ! toi t'as quelquechoses à me demander !!!


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  !


ou vas tu??


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon comptage Stargazer ! Tcho !


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ou vas tu??


Ah non je reste je disais bonne nuit à Sieur Stook !
Pourquoi ? tu as peur de rester seul ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne et douce nuit à celles et ceux qui nous quittent...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut à toi, poildec! 
 Il ne faut pas être timide comme ça!... :rose:


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je reste je disais bonne nuit à Sieur Stook !
> Pourquoi ? tu as peur de rester seul ?


 non j'avais peur que tu mettes au rubis cube


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> *ça marche...!*
> tu t'y habitueras...
> tu verras....
> 
> ...



 Tu as souscrit à un pack de soutien à MacG. 
 Tu as donc parfaitement droit à un titre personnalisé. 
 Quant au titre de nioube de naissance, si tu n'y as pas droit, dans ce cas personne n'y a droit.  

 Bravo pour le choix de ce titre personnalisé, Juju!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non j'avais peur que tu mettes au rubis cube


Pas ce soir, je suis sur un bouquin en ce moment... et c'est bcp moins fatigant que le rubik's cube


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non j'avais peur que tu mettes au rubis cube


Non pas ce soir, je suis sur un bouquin... et c'est moins fatigant a vrai dire


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai enfin fini de remonter toutes les pages de flood ratées durant ces dix dernières heures!... :rateau:
 Maintenant, je vais enfin pouvoir... flooder!... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non j'avais peur que tu mettes au rubis cube


Pas ce soir, je suis sur un bouquein... et c'est beaaucoup moins fatigant !


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non j'avais peur que tu mettes au rubis cube


Pas ce soir, je suis sur un bouquin... et je dois dire que c'est beaucoup moins fatiguant


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

ça c'est du flood !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour ton strip tease, la Bergère. 
 C'était sexy en diable!     

 Désolé pour le différé, mais je viens de découvrir ça...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

chers anges ... je passe par là .. l'ange est la voix qui est en chacun de vous quand vous êtes en accord avec vous mêmes et que ce qui compte le plus à vos yeux est de comprendre l'autre ... 







(p.s: les liens de tout genre dans les messages ne sont liés qu'à leur auteur ..  )


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du flood !



 Pourtant, je débute, moi... :bebe:
 Mais tes encouragements me vont droit au coeur!... :love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> chers anges ... je passe par là .. l'ange est la voix qui est en chacun de vous quand vous êtes en accord avec vous mêmes et que ce qui compte le plus à vos yeux est de comprendre l'autre ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Quelle bonne surprise de te voir-là, Joel, bien qu'à une heure plus tardive encore que de coutume... :love::love:
 Quel flood soit avec vous tous, compagnons de Mac Génération!... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir Joel le poete  !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du flood !



 En plus, je suis à cheval sur plusieurs forums, et je chatte avec deux contacts sur iChat... :rateau:
 Je suis un floodeur débutant, mais motivé!...  :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon tu es là Human fly ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon objectif ce soir c'est de depasser les 666 messages (2/3 de 1000)


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu es là Human fly ?



 Je suis on ne peut plus là... :style:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors bien sur je peux le faire tout seul mais bon...     :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mon objectif ce soir c'est de depasser les 666 messages (2/3 de 1000)



 Mes plus sincères encouragements, dans ce cas!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors voyons, tiens tu sais qu'Alanis Morissette vient de sortir un nouvl album ?  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mon objectif ce soir c'est de depasser les 666 messages (2/3 de 1000)




tu ressens comment le passage du chiiffre damné?? pas trop stressé? :rateau: 

voici pour t'aider a flooder!!


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mon objectif ce soir c'est de depasser les 666 messages (2/3 de 1000)


 je regrette koun ,je sais que tu aimes les pastilles valda
.Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Kounkountchek.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Alors bien sur je peux le faire tout seul mais bon...     :mouais:



 Mais non, mais non... 
 Je ne vais pas t'abandonner dans un moment pareil!...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu ressens comment le passage du chiiffre damné?? pas trop stressé? :rateau:
> 
> voici pour t'aider a flooder!!


Avec la presence d'un ange sur les forums je suis rassuré !


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

alanis ???? mmmmm voix trop aiguë et cheveux trop variables !! enfin sinon respect!  

n'importe quoi du moment que tu peux arriver à ton but !


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je regrette koun ,je sais que tu aimes les pastilles valda
> .Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Kounkountchek.


C'est l'intention qui compte ! (Mais gare a toi la prochaine fois!     )


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Avec la presence d'un ange sur les forums je suis rassuré !


tu vas gagner ton cercle doré sur ton bon esprit de flood


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> t cheveux trop variables !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'intention qui compte ! (Mais gare a toi la prochaine fois!     )


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Kounkountchek.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Avec la presence d'un ange sur les forums je suis rassuré !



 S'il n'y avait plus d'ange(s) pour veiller sur le thread du flood, ce serait à désespérer!... :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

>


kounkountchek.... :


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu ressens comment le passage du chiiffre damné?? pas trop stressé? :rateau:
> 
> voici pour t'aider a flooder!!


 vois plus haut, les post d'une jeune italienne, elle avait envisager de faire le cercle du diable..


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

quand une cloche sonne , un ange gardien gagne ses ailes ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> kounkountchek.... :


C'est moi l'ange tout nu qui danse ?     
Qui t'as dis que je faisais ça etant petit ??? Allez grillé Kounkoun !  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> kounkountchek.... :



 Nous sommes particulièrement en bonne compagnie, ce soir!... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vois plus haut, les post d'une jeune italienne, elle avait envisager de faire le cercle du diable..


le diable est un ange qui a la nostalgie du paradis .. ya toujours une petite lumiere d'espoir


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vois plus haut, les post d'une jeune italienne, elle avait envisager de faire le cercle du diable..


Ou ça ou ça ? elle est ou l'italienne ?
Coucou litalienne ! 
L'italienne ?
Eh moi c'est Kounkoun
...
Mais reviens !  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi l'ange tout nu qui danse ?
> Qui t'as dis que je faisais ça etant petit ??? Allez grillé Kounkoun !  :rateau:



 Entre eux, les anges ne sauraient avoir de secret!...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le diable est un ange qui a la nostalgie du paradis .. ya toujours une petite lumiere d'espoir



 D'autant plus qu'elle a dit à Juju qu'elle allait tout de même songer au cercle des anges avant de fonder son cercle des diables.  
 De l'espoir, il y a . :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ou ça ou ça ? elle est ou l'italienne ?
> Coucou litalienne !
> L'italienne ?
> Eh moi c'est Kounkoun
> ...



 Elle reviendra!  
 L'endroit lui plaît bien! :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Entre eux, les anges ne sauraient avoir de secret!...


Oui ben t'as pas vu la video de famille ou kounkoun il est petit et qu'il danse dans l'herbe tout nu !  :rose: 
Ange ou pas ange, personne ne la verra jamais cette video !


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus qu'elle a dit à Juju qu'elle allait tout de même songer au cercle des anges avant de fonder son cercle des diables.
> De l'espoir, il y a . :love:


c'est anamaria .. une amie à moi depuis avant hier ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus qu'elle a dit à Juju qu'elle allait tout de même songer au cercle des anges avant de fonder son cercle des diables.
> De l'espoir, il y a . :love:


C'est quoi son pseudo ?
Elle est celibataire ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben t'as pas vu la video de famille ou kounkoun il est petit et qu'il danse dans l'herbe tout nu !  :rose:
> Ange ou pas ange, personne ne la verra jamais cette video !


encore six et tu auras passé le caap ! compte avec nous .. cinq quatre trois deux ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Et un de moins a ecrire !


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors voyons je peux vous faire une devinette ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben t'as pas vu la video de famille ou kounkoun il est petit et qu'il danse dans l'herbe tout nu !  :rose:
> Ange ou pas ange, personne ne la verra jamais cette video !



 Pour les anges, point de secrets!... 
 De l'existence de cette vidéo, l'intuition nous avions!... :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Quelle est la difference entre un rouquin et un requin ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

...
Bon ben je me repond !
...
Alors le rouquin a les cheveux du père... et le requin les dents de la mer..
...
666


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la difference entre un rouquin et un requin ?


heu j'ai une mechante réponse.. aucune car ...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et un de moins a ecrire !


avec ton avatar, j'ai toujours l'impression que tu travaille 24sur24


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la difference entre un rouquin et un requin ?



 Le requin a peut-être de plus grandes dents... 
 Mais c'est en fait loin d'être certain... :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bon ben je me repond !
> ...
> Alors le rouquin a les cheveux du père... et le requin les dents de la mer..
> ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu j'ai une mechante réponse.. aucune car ...


Carquois ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> avec ton avatar, j'ai toujours l'impression que tu travaille 24sur24


Oh là, ne t'inquiete pas pour ça, quand je suis sur le mac c'est pour la detente !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est anamaria .. une amie à moi depuis avant hier ...



 Mais comment fais-tu?...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai rempli mon obbjectif !
Et vous vous allez jamais dormir ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

`


la nuit  vient avec moi vers d'autres continents...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bon ben je me repond !
> ...
> Alors le rouquin a les cheveux du père... et le requin les dents de la mer..
> ...



 Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse... :rateau:
 Avoue que je n'étais pas très loin!...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai rempli mon obbjectif !
> Et vous vous allez jamais dormir ?



 Si si...
 En tout cas, moi, cela m'arrive tout de même de temps en temps!...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

c'est ta pointure Joël, ana maria elle est pas trop technique ,sauvage et romantique, a mon avis ?? mais il faut pas trop la fatiguer je crois..


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse... :rateau:
> Avoue que je n'étais pas très loin!...


Oui c'est vrai...mais de toute façon t'aura pas d'autre point disco avant trois jours alors...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est ta pointure Joël, ana maria elle est pas trop technique ,sauvage et romantique, a mon avis ?? mais il faut pas trop la fatiguer je crois..



 Ce post m'aura bien fait rire, Juju!...


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai rempli mon obbjectif !
> Et vous vous allez jamais dormir ?


 aprés, 669 il y a 670, le sais tu


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est ta pointure Joël, ana maria elle est pas trop technique ,sauvage et romantique, a mon avis ?? mais il faut pas trop la fatiguer je crois..


 c'est quoi "pas trop technique ?"


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai...mais de toute façon t'aura pas d'autre point disco avant trois jours alors...



 Oui, merci pour ton boulage, au fait!  Je viens de le découvrir!... 
 Quant à la devinette, c'était pour exercer ma sagacité de façon pure et totalement désintéressée...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> aprés, 669 il y a 670, le sais tu



 Tu pourrais enseigner aux floodeurs les plus chevronnés, le sais-tu?... :king:


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> aprés, 669 il y a 670, le sais tu


Oui mais moi je suis fan des nombre premier donc je m'arreterai ce soir à....673


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi "pas trop technique ?"



la technique informatique , elle préfère la palabre , j'ai compris clairement ça elle veux jouer? j'espère quelle nous liras pas


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi je suis fan des nombre premier donc je m'arreterai ce soir à....673



 Ton prochain post sera donc ton dernier pour cette nuit, et nous saluons ta jolie performance!


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, c'est mon dernier post pour cette nuit !
Je vous remercie d'etre venus si nombreux ce soir pour m'accompagner durant cette epreuve ! 
Votres soutien sans faille m'aura permis de traverser les epreuves sans l'ombre d'une difficulté !
Je tiens egalement a remercier ma famille, les moderateurs du site, et mon Mac Mini
Enfin je dedicace cette victoire également à Natalie Portman !  :love: 
Bonne nuit à vous tous...
et rendez vous demain !


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

permettez moi de quitter le forum, j'ai un train a prendre ,( la semaine prochaine) bonne nuits a tous :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est ta pointure Joël, ana maria elle est pas trop technique ,sauvage et romantique, a mon avis ?? mais il faut pas trop la fatiguer je crois..


j'ai honte pour vous mes apprentis anges   

enfin on vous pardonnera ce langage peu galant   je m'en vais retrouver la nuit ....  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte pour vous mes apprentis anges
> 
> enfin on vous pardonnera ce langage peu galant   je m'en vais retrouver la nuit ....  :love:



 Bonne fin de nuit aux noctambules! :sleep:
 Bon début de journée aux matinaux!


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

3 h 30 sans un seul post ?
Le réveil est pénible ce matin....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> 3 h 30 sans un seul post ?
> Le réveil est pénible ce matin....


Mmmhh oui.. quelque-chose flotte dans l'air, il se passe quelque-chose...! 
Il me semble:mouais: ........il me semble qu'on nous observe !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! encore de bonne humeur !!!!!!!!!!!!! ça fait plaisir !!!!!!!!!!! 


 les floodeurs !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> 3 h 30 sans un seul post ?
> Le réveil est pénible ce matin....





*Le problème de ce thread*
c'est que souvent on s'ennuie plus à le lire qu'à ne rien lire...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

j'aime , j'aime beaucoup la facilité a rechercher un horaire des bus de ma ville  :mouais: 


tout a l'heure j'ai un rdv entretien pour une place de boulot   
super, si seulement cette fois ça marchait  :rateau: ...
haaa il a pas des jambes ? moi si     


mais voila , pas envie de trottiner sur 2 km sur la voie la plus mal frequenté de la ville
la derniere fois on a essayé de me braquer le sac, je ne retente plus l'experience  :mouais: 

la voiture etant coincée dans la cour je me resigne donc a prendre le bus   
mais voila , je vais sur le site chercher mon horaire/trajet et ....

super  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: on me demande l'arret    

attendez monsier le web du site , je vais voir et apres je reviens vous le dire comment s'appelle l'arret :mouais: 

parfois il a du bon l'internet !!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime , j'aime beaucoup la facilité a rechercher un horaire des bus de ma ville :mouais:
> 
> 
> tout a l'heure j'ai un rdv entretien pour une place de boulot
> ...


Un peu d'aide ? ICI


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

Super, Robertav, pour ton entretien.
Ne te stresse pas trop avant d'y aller, ça ne sert pas souvent à grand chose.
On te souhaite que ça marche.
Bon courage et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Super, Robertav, pour ton entretien.
> Ne te stresse pas trop avant d'y aller, ça ne sert pas souvent à grand chose.
> On te souhaite que ça marche.
> Bon courage et tiens-nous au courant.




moi stresser ?   non, surement pas     
je suis rodée question entretiens   

on verra bien si j'ai ce boulot avec pleins des responsabilités et payé..
1¤20 de plus que une vendeuse au smic      
et sur 12 mois     

ben , si je l'ai ,  au moins je ne devra pas payer  de ma poche l'assurance maladie
pour mes enfants et moi


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

Et comment tu vas poster sur le forum si tu travailles ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et comment tu vas poster sur le forum si tu travailles ?




ben , voilà   

je ouvrira un compte paypal où vous pourrez faire
une donation pour m'offir un i ou power book   

puis je demandera a mackie , ou a un genie du piratage , 
pour avoir une connexion au net gratos   

c'est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde !!

encore un jour de moins avant les vacances !! Mais que c'est long, que c'est long !!! :rose:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

Coucou a tous les floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

pour une fois que j'ai fait un post intelligent, ça se passe dans la partie switch


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Couscous ! Charlub ta boitamel contient un message !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Couscous ! Charlub ta boitamel contient un message !


 
A lu !!!


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juillet 2005)

à tous et toutes !
Alors, vous êtes allés faire un petit tour du côté du strip-tease de Star hier soir ?  
Vouais:  c'était pour moi !   :love: 
Grâce à lui, j'ai rêvé de bergères en talons aiguilles toute la nuit :rose:   



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> encore un jour de moins avant les vacances !! Mais que c'est long, que c'est long !!! :rose:


Non : encore un jour en moins de vacances...  Plus que 35 :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que j'ai fait un post intelligent, ça se passe dans la partie switch


Comment t'as pu faire ça?


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Ouai enfin, c'est lui qui estime que son post est  intelligent, je demande a voir quand meme :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as pu faire ça?


 
C'est difficile, mais tu sait, avec un peu de concentration


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)




----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Y'a quand même des cervaux dans ce bar,
on dirait pas comme ça...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même des cervaux dans ce bar,
> on dirait pas comme ça...



C'est à cause du cuir chevelu qui est assez opaque


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même des *cervaux* dans ce bar,
> on dirait pas comme ça...



Nan c'est vrai


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

A ouais tu fais des traces au marqueur pour faire croire que t'as des cheveux....
C'est astucieux ça!
Mais ca reste au lavage?


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez, assez travaillé pour aujourd'hui (...), je me rentre.
Cool hein


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A ouais tu fais des traces au marqueur pour faire croire que t'as des cheveux....
> C'est astucieux ça!
> Mais ca reste au lavage?



Nan, c'est ma tondeuse qui perd de l'huile


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Du ViscoGuytan?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Oui  :rose:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pas d'entretien d'embauche cet après-m' :*
> je mange donc mon Boursin©.
> 
> :love:



Vivent le pain et le vin qui vont avec !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> à tous et toutes !
> Alors, vous êtes allés faire un petit tour du côté du strip-tease de Star hier soir ?
> Vouais:  c'était pour moi !   :love:
> Grâce à lui, j'ai rêvé de bergères en talons aiguilles toute la nuit :rose:



Content que cela t'aie plu ...   

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut bouclettes !


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Ca gaze la Star?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Salut bouclettes !



Salut tantakul !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca gaze la Star?



Toujours et toi donc ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Oukou© (  )


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Oukou© (  )


'lut, comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Oukou© (  )



Salut à toi !


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !


salut toi


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

'z'allez bien ?


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Pouaahh ça c'est du flood de premier ordre


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

bien, bien... ça ira encore mieux vendredi soir !!
les vancaciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai fini de manger et ma fille vient de perdre une dent


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pouaahh ça c'est du flood de premier ordre


du flood ?  où ça ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de manger et ma fille vient de perdre une dent



Elle a quel age ta fille ?


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du flood ?  où ça ?



Oh mais c'est toi ça va mes bijoux te plaisent ??


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais c'est toi ça va mes bijoux te plaisent ??


euh ...  :rose:  

Star, t'as vu j'ai re internet


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cet avatar Gregg tu as été de confesser avant j'éspère !!!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle a quel age ta fille ?



8 ans, une bonne grosse dent de lait bien saine, si c'est pas malheureux...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut toi



Hey !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cet avatar Gregg tu as été de confesser avant j'éspère !!!




Quoi ca te plaît pas ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de manger et ma fille vient de perdre une dent




*je t'ai déjà dit 100 fois *
de ne pas frapper à la tête


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 8 ans, une bonne grosse dent de lait bien saine, si c'est pas malheureux...




C'est trop mignon les enfants a cet age là c vers 12 ans que ca commence a être ch****


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ca te plaît pas ?



Si si bien sûr


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop mignon les enfants a cet age là c vers 12 ans que ca commence a être ch****




*J'en déduis*
que tu as plus de douze ans...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je t'ai déjà dit 100 fois *
> de ne pas frapper à la tête



C'est pas moi, c'est sa mère* ! (j'ai même conseillé à l'enfant le jet de verre d'eau à la figure, mais ça a raté et j'ai du passer la serpillière - véridique )

* enfin, elle ne l'a pas frappée, mais plutôt extrait la dent entre deux doigts - ce qui a déclenché pleurs et saignements bénins (pis un peu de colère et de ressentiment sur le moment, mais le verre d'eau n'a pas été assez loin)


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'en déduis*
> que tu as plus de douze ans...


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop mignon les enfants a cet age là c vers 12 ans que ca commence a être ch****



Boooo, moi c'est vers 10-12 ans que je commence à bien rigoler avec les nains, 
le surf, le skate, le tennis avant ça c'est plutot la game boy et "tonton?!? c'est fait pour
qui, ça sert à quoi, comment ça marche ?!?   

mais bon y sont chou a tout les ages ses ptits marioles


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Boooo, moi c'est vers 10-12 ans que je commence à bien rigoler avec les nains,
> le surf, le skate, le tennis avant ça c'est plutot la game boy et "tonton?!? c'est fait pour
> qui, ça sert à quoi, comment ça marche ?!?
> 
> mais bon y sont chou a tout les ages ses ptits marioles


moi je les préfère vers 18-19 ans, blonde à forte poitrine, elles sont pas farouche à cette age là


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je les préfère vers 18-19 ans, blonde à forte poitrine, elles sont pas farouche à cette age là


ouais ... elles sont pas clichés non plus ...  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Boooo, moi c'est vers 10-12 ans que je commence à bien rigoler avec les nains,
> le surf, le skate, le tennis avant ça c'est plutot la game boy et "tonton?!? c'est fait pour
> qui, ça sert à quoi, comment ça marche ?!?
> 
> mais bon y sont chou a tout les ages ses ptits marioles




Enfin , tu me diras ca dépend lesquelles parce que je connais des gosses de 10-12 ans ma foi qu'est ce qu'ils sont ch*****


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je les préfère vers 18-19 ans, blonde à forte poitrine, elles sont pas farouche à cette age là



ARFFF :mouais: 

Ce qui est chiant c'est qu'il faut tout leur aprendre  (surtout si c'est des blonde à gros roberts  )

>>>


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ARFFF :mouais:
> 
> Ce qui est chiant c'est qu'il faut tout leur aprendre  (surtout si c'est des blonde à gros roberts  )
> 
> >>>


oui mais l'avantage avec les blondes c'est qu'elles peuvent tout avalé... enfin je veux dire tout croire  on peut même leur faire croire que ça fait pas vraiment mal par la petite porte et que c'est super branchée


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... elles sont pas clichés non plus ...  :mouais:  :hein:



Bien dis  

C'est plutôt vilgaire en générale


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui mais l'avantage avec les blondes c'est qu'elles peuvent tout avalé... enfin je veux dire tout croire  on peut même leur faire croire que ça fait pas vraiment mal par la petite porte et que c'est super branchée



C'est marrant, toi tu est le cliché du marri de jeune bimbo     :love: 
t'en fais pas j'ai pleins d'amis comme ça aussi


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, toi tu est le cliché du marri de jeune bimbo     :love:
> t'en fais pas j'ai pleins d'amis comme ça aussi



Mmmouuuarrfff je tarais ta réplique à ma femme, elle aimerait que très moyennement je pense


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmouuuarrfff je tarais ta réplique à ma femme, elle aimerait que très moyennement je pense



pourquoi elle est blonde ?!  :rateau:


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi elle est blonde ?!  :rateau:


non à l'opposé, genre brune typé italienne.
mais l'expresson "mari de bimbo" ne la fera pas rire je crois


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non à l'opposé, genre brune typé italienne.
> mais l'expresson "mari de bimbo" ne la fera pas rire je crois




Tiens en parlant d'italien , je me suis fais des pates a la bolognaises un véritable régal :rose:


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en parlant d'italien , je me suis fais des pates a la bolognaises un véritable régal :rose:


et tu es italienne 
 :rose:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Boooo, moi c'est vers 10-12 ans que je commence à bien rigoler avec les nains,
> le surf, le skate, le tennis avant ça c'est plutot la game boy et "tonton?!? c'est fait pour
> qui, ça sert à quoi, comment ça marche ?!?
> 
> mais bon y sont chou a tout les ages ses ptits marioles



Moi mon nain (ou ma naine) je sais pas encore, je l'attends avec impatience.
Le terme est pour le 10 aout mais MamaNED commence a sentir que ca va viendre dans les jours qui viennent !
 :bebe:


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non à l'opposé, genre brune typé italienne.
> mais l'expresson "mari de bimbo" ne la fera pas rire je crois



   
Warfff, tu lui montrera ce que tu racontes sur les blondes a forte poitrine
dans les forums, je suis sur qu'elle va me comprendre   
d'autant plus que ma copine est blond et de norvege :love:


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Warfff, tu lui montrera ce que tu racontes sur les blondes a forte poitrine
> dans les forums, je suis sur qu'elle va me comprendre
> d'autant plus que ma copine est blond et de norvege :love:


tu as des photos


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et tu es italienne
> :rose:



Italienne avec un prénom de mec , tu crois pas qu'il y a un petit problème là ?  . Pour autant , j'ai un peu de sang italien


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en parlant d'italien , je me suis fais des pates a la bolognaises un véritable régal :rose:


Pas de spaghetti quand même


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon nain (ou ma naine) je sais pas encore, je l'attends avec impatience.
> Le terme est pour le 10 aout mais MamaNED commence a sentir que ca va viendre dans les jours qui viennent !
> :bebe:



Allez, je vote pour une fille (c'est la mode, ces temps-ci )


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Warfff, tu lui montrera ce que tu racontes sur les blondes a forte poitrine
> dans les forums, je suis sur qu'elle va me comprendre
> d'autant plus que ma copine est blond et de norvege :love:




Photo parce que je vois pas comment sont les blondes de norvege


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vote pour une fille (c'est la mode, ces temps-ci )



Noté !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon nain (ou ma naine) je sais pas encore, je l'attends avec impatience.
> Le terme est pour le 10 aout mais MamaNED commence a sentir que ca va viendre dans les jours qui viennent !
> :bebe:


:love: :love: :love: :love: 

un lion !!! faut que ça soit un lion !!! 

:love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de spaghetti quand même




Non pas de spaghetti  ! Ce sont des capellini c'est ce qui faut pour faire des pâtes a la bolognaises


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Italienne avec un prénom de mec , tu crois pas qu'il y a un petit problème là ?  . Pour autant , j'ai un peu de sang italien


C'est la photo qui m'a induit en erreur


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Noté !




Et elle ou il s'appelera comment ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> un lion !!! faut que ça soit un lion !!!
> 
> :love:



3 à 5 mois de gestation ! Ce ne sera pas un lionceau assurément


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> un lion !!! faut que ça soit un lion !!!
> 
> :love:


moi je te conseil d'attendre fin de l'année ou début janvier, pour faire un beau, ou une belle Capricorne... bon techniquement ça va pas être simple, mais ça c'est votre problème !!  :rose: 
Je vais pas tout faire non plus !!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 3 à 5 mois de gestation ! Ce ne sera pas un lionceau assurément


roooo  


mais c'est très mal de se moquer !


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et elle ou il s'appelera comment ?


Maël ou Mila!!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je table sur un humain (fille ou garçon).
Je connais un peu Ned et il n'est pas attitré par les animaux


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Maël ou Mila!!



Mila Ned, ça sonne mieux, il faut que ce soit une fille


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photo parce que je vois pas comment sont les blondes de norvege



en voilà une


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Maël ou Mila!!



Ah-ah ! Comme le petit global si c'est un ch'tit gars !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

y'a aussi Maëlle  

si c'est un garçon ça serait bien qu'il soit petit ( ça y'a de fortes chances au début  ) et vert    :love:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Un Lion ou une Lionne !
Obligé !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une



Photo trop propre pour que ca soit une photo de ta douce .. on veut la vrai photo n'est ce pas semac ?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah-ah ! Comme le petit global si c'est un ch'tit gars !


Breiz POwaaaaa !!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un Lion ou une Lionne !
> Obligé !


voilà je l'avais dit !!! :love: 

un pti lion ou une ptite lionne !!! comme moi   :love:  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

Le mien est arrivé avec 12 jours d'avance, fais gaffe.  
C'est ton premier ?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photo trop propre pour que ca soit une photo de ta douce .. on veut la vrai photo n'est ce pas semac ?



Oui y'a un doute là?
Si c'est vraiment elle , ba dis donc elle est drolement zolie!


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> en voilà une


un peu fade non :rose:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est arrivé avec 12 jours d'avance, fais gaffe.
> C'est ton premier ?


ups ? tnt ? colissimo ?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est arrivé avec 12 jours d'avance, fais gaffe.
> C'est ton premier ?


Oui je l'ai concu(e) cette année....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pas d'entretien d'embauche cet après-m' :*
> je mange donc mon Boursin©.
> 
> :love:




moi je viens d'en terminer 1 et je me console avec un  grand bac de glace choco/vanille     

responsable d'un magasin de 1600m , salaire 1400¤ sur 12 mois , ciffre d'affaire et personels en dessus de 50% , remonter la pente avant la fin de l'année ....sa te dis ?   

si on me confie ce boulot, pas seulement j'aura plus le temp de venir ici mais en plus
il faut prevoir de camper sur place !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

dites ! il a pas dit que c'était une photo de  *sa*  norvégienne il a dit "en voilà *une*"


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de spaghetti  ! Ce sont des capellini c'est ce qui faut pour faire des pâtes a la bolognaises


Ma chérie a passé une année à Bologne en coloc avec des des cuistots italien,
le ragout à la bolognaise avec des pâtes longues c'est une hérésie pour eux,
il faut des pâtes farcies (genre capelle*t*i, ravioli) ou des grosses pâtes de formes (macaroni, conchigli)

et surement pas des capellini


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de manger et ma fille vient de perdre une dent




bah oui, sa arrive quand on croque des pommes      


oublie pas la souris cette nuit


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

il a ptèt voulu dire des ... rossellini


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai concu(e) cette année....


ouuuula, mais comment ça se passe, vous n'avez que 7-8 mois de gestation dans la famille !!


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie a passé une année à Bologne en coloc avec des des cuistots italien,
> le ragout à la bolognaise avec des pâtes longues c'est une hérésie pour eux,
> il faut des pâtes farcies (genre capelle*t*i, ravioli) ou des grosses pâtes de formes (macaroni, conchigli)
> 
> et surement pas des capellini




Merci  mais j'ai pas encore passé un an a l'etranger


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ! il a pas dit que c'était une photo de  *sa*  norvégienne il a dit "en voilà *une*"



il en a plus d'une ? Pfff, quel veinard


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuula, mais comment ça se passe, vous n'avez que 7-8 mois de gestation dans la famille !!



C'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire... Un/une prématurée prévu(e) à l'avance ? c'est possible ça ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a ptèt voulu dire des ... rossellini




Qui Isabella ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop mignon les enfants a cet age là c vers 12 ans que ca commence a être ch****




t'es en retard toi   

la pre-adolescence commence ver 10 ans !!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

dites à propos de souris ... c'est combien les tarifs maintenant ?  

moi ça fait un bail que j'ai plus affair à elle alors bon ...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ups ? tnt ? colissimo ?


TNT? En avance? :hein:


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites à propos de souris ... c'est combien les tarifs maintenant ?
> 
> moi ça fait un bail que j'ai plus affair à elle alors bon ...


t'inquiète ça reviendra... demande à tes grand-parents !!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> TNT? En avance? :hein:


ça m'étonnait aussi  

ça doit pas être un modèle Apple


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

C pas tout ca mais j'ai encore faim :'(


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C pas tout ca mais j'ai encore faim :'(


l'italienne laisse sur sa faim


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photo trop propre pour que ca soit une photo de ta douce .. on veut la vrai photo n'est ce pas semac ?



bin zut alors, j'ai eu bo chercher dans iphoto de mon mac au bureau, pas de photo d'elle ou elle a les cheveux naturel  , quel dommage, m'enfin tu t'en remetra j'éspère  
sinon je t'en donnerai une demain


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuula, mais comment ça se passe, vous n'avez que 7-8 mois de gestation dans la famille !!


A oui m'a trompo, c'est un peu complexe, on va dire l'année dernière.
Ma femme est dans son 9ème mois...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ARFFF :mouais:
> 
> Ce qui est chiant c'est qu'il faut tout leur aprendre  (surtout si c'est des blonde à *gros roberts *  )
> 
> >>>




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: depuis quand les lolos on les appelles
*les roberts* ?????? 

va vais de ce pas porter plainte contre ma maman


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> un peu fade non :rose:



j'aime bien


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: depuis quand les lolos on les appelles
> *les roberts* ??????
> 
> va vais de ce pas porter plainte contre ma maman


ouuullaa .... ça date hein 


ned : c'est bien en hiver faut se réchauffer


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: depuis quand les lolos on les appelles
> *les roberts* ??????


J'appelle bien ma queue Bernard


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien


moi aussi je déconne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon nain (ou ma naine) je sais pas encore, je l'attends avec impatience.
> Le terme est pour le 10 aout mais MamaNED commence a sentir que ca va viendre dans les jours qui viennent !
> :bebe:




j'attends  les photos !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle bien ma queue Bernard


Mmmouuuaaarffff
moi c'est bernardinoninioooooo... bah oui question de longueur


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A oui m'a trompo, c'est un peu complexe, on va dire l'année dernière.
> Ma femme est dans son 9ème mois...



C'est pas grave, ça t'habitue à avoir la tête en vrac.
Le jour J c'est infernal pour ça. :rateau: 

Tiens-nous au courant...
Ha ha... c'est super.


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle bien ma queue Bernard


Et ta moustache elle a un nom aussi...?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> bin zut alors, j'ai eu bo chercher dans iphoto de mon mac au bureau, pas de photo d'elle ou elle a les cheveux naturel  , quel dommage, m'enfin tu t'en remetra j'éspère
> sinon je t'en donnerai une demain




J'ai vraiment du mal là ..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vote pour une fille (c'est la mode, ces temps-ci )




moi je dirais : 
naissance en juillet fifille, naissance en aout garçon


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et ta moustache elle a un nom aussi...?



Lhermitte ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais :
> naissance en juillet fifille, naissance en aout garçon


je suis née en août .... enfin nbon ...  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais :
> naissance en juillet fifille, naissance en aout garçon



Ou pas ...   

En tout cas moi je prédis une fille ... Ou un garçon !    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> un lion !!! faut que ça soit un lion !!!
> 
> :love:




sauf accoucher en fin aout , donc avec 2 bonnes semaines en retard 
il n'a pas le choix : il/elle sera lion  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

alors ned tu dois changer de nom si c'est une fille faut l'appeller maïwen


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

Mon Guillaume est Lion... C'est pas un cadeau question caractère !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mon Guillaume est Lion... C'est pas un cadeau question caractère !


il a quel âge ton Guillaume ?


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais :
> naissance en juillet fifille, naissance en aout garçon


Moi ça va, je suis natif d'Août...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a quel âge ton Guillaume ?


10 ans depuis hier.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va, je suis natif d'Août...


oui t'es du 38 toi  

ps : joyeux anniversaire ptit Guillaume de Hurri


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

les petits lion sont tres "adorables"     

juré , j'ai 2 exemplaires a la maison !!!


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ned tu dois changer de nom si c'est une fille faut l'appeller maïwen


C'est Breiz Powaaa aussi mais je te laisse l'exclusivité...
Y'a que des Bretons sur Macgé c'est dingue ça ! (moi y compris)


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est Breiz Powaaa aussi mais je te laisse l'exclusivité...
> Y'a que des Bretons sur Macgé c'est dingue ça ! (moi y compris)


je m'appelle pas maïwen en vrai et je suis que 1/8è bretonne :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'appelle pas maïwen en vrai et je suis que 1/8è bretonne :rose:



T'es même pas un quatre quart ? :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'appelle pas maïwen en vrai et je suis que 1/8è bretonne :rose:




Hoouu la honte.
En plus  je parie que tu sais pas faire les crèpes !!!


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Ho putain Rouflaquettes, tu m'as devancé !
Alors les autres origines du 1/8ème c'est quoi?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Hoouu la honte.
> En plus  je parie que tu sais pas faire les crèpes !!!


ah si si si  ... ça les crèpes je sais les faires :love:

alors le reste ... y'a de la pologne, de l'ukraine , de la slovaquie ... et de la corrèze ...  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah si si si  ... ça les crèpes je sais les faires :love:


Tu viens à la prochaine AES lyonnaise?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens à la prochaine AES lyonnaise?


ben non ...


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah si si si  ... ça les crèpes je sais les faires :love:
> alors le reste ... y'a de la pologne, de l'ukraine , de la slovaquie ... et de la corrèze ...  :mouais:



Donc influence pays de l'Est?
Quel peut donc bien être ton vrai prénom?
Ivana?
Magda?
Petra?
Tara?
Svetlana?
Ivana?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ho putain Rouflaquettes, tu m'as devancé !
> Alors les autres origines du 1/8ème c'est quoi?



C'est qui rouflaquettes ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Donc influence pays de l'Est?
> Quel peut donc bien être ton vrai prénom?
> Ivana?
> Magda?
> ...


mon premier prénom est pas mal français ...  

indice : je suis la mère d'un membre illustre du bar


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non ...


ET POURQUOI NON ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

que dis-tu de ... parce que


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> indice : je suis la mère d'un membre illustre du bar


Elle ne serait pas passé dans un podcast récemment?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne serait pas passé dans un podcast récemment?


de qui donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

je vais vous laisser un bon petit moment

marre !!!!!! 
depuis quelques jours ,  des que je mange quelques chose de tres froid je suis malade !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser un bon petit moment
> 
> marre !!!!!!
> depuis quelques jours ,  des que je mange quelques chose de tres froid je suis malade !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Fallait pas manger de glace


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui rouflaquettes ?


Ba frisettes si tu prefères....


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser un bon petit moment
> 
> marre !!!!!!
> depuis quelques jours ,  des que je mange quelques chose de tres froid je suis malade !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



J'ai eu la même chose avec les boisson qui avait trop des glaçons


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser un bon petit moment
> 
> marre !!!!!!
> depuis quelques jours ,  des que je mange quelques chose de tres froid je suis malade !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


et bien mange chaud :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba frisettes si tu prefères....



Bouclettes ou anglaises me semble plus approprié ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

des fois je me dis que le matin, je ne devrai meme pas essayer d'ouvrir les yeux....
ce matin, ma copine me dit: "je vais faire les soldes"....
et moi : "prend mon american express"
que je suis c**.....
sur ce, je me rendors et quand je me reveille a 13h30.....mon couloir d'entrée est couvert de paquets.....j'en avais jamais vu autant.....et encore heureusement que tous les magasins de perpignan ne prennent pas l'amex....sinon.........
enfin......au moins elle a pensé a me prendre le seul Sin city qu'il me manquait et ma figurine de la torche (des 4 fantastiques).....
maigre consolation.....
les filles et les soldes.....quelle folie...

vaut mieux en rire quand meme...

bonjour a tous...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> des fois je me dis que le matin, je ne devrai meme pas essayer d'ouvrir les yeux....
> ce matin, ma copine me dit: "je vais faire les soldes"....
> et moi : "prend mon american express"
> que je suis c**.....
> ...


    roo le malade ! mouaha


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roo le malade ! mouaha




c'est aussi ce que je me dis...
en tout cas, c'est marrant (si on peut dire...)
apres avoir lut mon sin city et deposé ma figurine en lieu sur, je me suis mis a ouvrir tous les paquets pour voir un peu....(elle bosse)....
Woaw....y a de tout, mais alors, de tout....


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne idée pour la Banque-route Stook!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi ce que je me dis...
> en tout cas, c'est marrant (si on peut dire...)
> apres avoir lut mon sin city et deposé ma figurine en lieu sur, je me suis mis a ouvrir tous les paquets pour voir un peu....(elle bosse)....
> Woaw....y a de tout, mais alors, de tout....


par exemple ?


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors toi t'es un dingue!!! 

Faut voir le bon côté des choses, tu auras des choses à dire là.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par exemple ?




frinques, chaussure, bijoux fantaisies, parfum.....etc....la totale....




			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi t'es un dingue!!!
> 
> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, tu auras des choses à dire là.



je suis un flooder, pas besoin de ça....




			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée pour la Banque-route Stook!!



je me dis que ça aurait put etre pire...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me dis que ça aurait put etre pire...



Oui attends de voir les prix ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

a part ça, j'ai vu les 4 fantastiques hier, il est pas top du tout ce film.....mais alors du tout....
deçu.....
dommage....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui attends de voir les prix ..



bah, elle est contente, elle a fait des affaires.....je te dis pas...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, elle est contente, elle a fait des affaires.....je te dis pas...



Oui 50% de réductions sur un truc à 1000¤ en effet c'est une affaire ...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui 50% de réductions sur un truc à 1000¤ en effet c'est une affaire ...


un string à 1000 ¤  ça fait un peu cher au cm2 de tissu  


  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

oui, y a des limites......quand meme, là j'aurais fait la gueule.....


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, y a des limites......quand meme, là j'aurais fait la gueule.....


elle en a eu deux pour le prix d'un alors ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un string à 1000 ¤  ça fait un peu cher au cm2 de tissu
> 
> 
> :rose:



Tout de suite un string ..


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me dis que ça aurait put etre pire...



 

Je connais ça aussi, moi c'est pas que les fringes... on viens d'emenager alors
il y a  environ deux nouveau truc en plus par jours... plantes, meuble, truc de cuisine
rideaux... et après les fringues et attention elle a un méchant penchant pour gucci &co

Bref elle est heureuse, pour moi c'est adidas & gap et h&m


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite un string ..


ben en tout cas il a pas nié


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Personne n'aurait vu mes clefs de scooter ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'aurait vu mes clefs de scooter ?


certainement sous mes fesses ... comme souvent les clefs ...  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'aurait vu mes clefs de scooter ?



et si tu les trouves sur le net, tu les imprimes...?


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

'Tin...oublié chez un ami, alors qu'il rentre dans 2h...je crois que je serais pas ou je dois aller pour 17h  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> certainement sous mes fesses ... comme souvent les clefs ...  :mouais:



Je suis témoin !


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> certainement sous mes fesses ... comme souvent les clefs ...  :mouais:



Perverse !!!


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> certainement sous mes fesses ... comme souvent les clefs ...  :mouais:




Tu m'as pas rendu mon porte clefs en tire-bouchon qui etait dessus  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pas rendu mon porte clefs en tire-bouchon qui etait dessus  :rateau:


à mon avis c'est Star qui l'a par contre le tire bouchon ...


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Laule...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis c'est Star qui l'a par contre le tire bouchon ...


Je confirme qu'il a dû le garder ce vil... cette vile bergère !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis c'est Star qui l'a par contre le tire bouchon ...



Oui j'ai un tire-bouchon en effet ...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme qu'il a dû le garder ce vil... cette vile bergère !


roooo toujours à l'affût toi ! dès qu'on parle de ... tire-bouchon  t'es là  ! c'est foussa


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Comment ils font ds les films deja, c'est le fil rouge qu'il faut entortiller dans le fil bleu c'est ça ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme qu'il a dû le garder ce vil... cette vile bergère !




Vil toi même ...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vil toi même ...


Vil tireur de tire-bouchon !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

de toute façon vous êtes tous des vils riens du tout !


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Pour chasser l'attente, j'ai fais une ptite partie de boules. Desolé pour ceux qui ont pas recu :

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon vous êtes tous des vils riens du tout !


mais moi je suis le plus gentil  !


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon les floodeurs , j'ai besoin de vous là . Achete un ibook a présent ou attendre le mactel ? Sachant que j'ai pas franchement besoin d'ibook a présent simplement j'ai envie de me faire plaisir et airport chez moi ca serait classe . 


En fait le dilemme c achete un mac a présent ou des clubs de golf ( dont j'ai besoin )  vous feriez quoi a ma place ?  Je suis tout débousolé la


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vil tireur de tire-bouchon !




Vil lanceur de ....de ... ma... boulettes de papier !


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Le mieux c'est d'attendre Intel, la révision des minis, et comme ça tu te prends un Minitel !


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon les floodeurs , j'ai besoin de vous là . Achete un ibook a présent ou attendre le mactel ? Sachant que j'ai pas franchement besoin d'ibook a présent simplement j'ai envie de me faire plaisir et airport chez moi ca serait classe .
> 
> 
> En fait le dilemme c achete un mac a présent ou des clubs de golf ( dont j'ai besoin )  vous feriez quoi a ma place ?  Je suis tout débousolé la


Acheter iBook tu devrais, ne point attendre le Mactel pour avoir Airport tu devrais


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

lanceur de nains  ? !!! ouais hein avoue !!! c'est ça que tu voulais dire !!! spèce de vile  chose !!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je suis le plus gentil  !



Et moi le plus méchant !


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon les floodeurs , j'ai besoin de vous là . Achete un ibook a présent ou attendre le mactel ? Sachant que j'ai pas franchement besoin d'ibook a présent simplement j'ai envie de me faire plaisir et airport chez moi ca serait classe .
> 
> 
> En fait le dilemme c achete un mac a présent ou des clubs de golf ( dont j'ai besoin )  vous feriez quoi a ma place ?  Je suis tout débousolé la




Tu aura plus de chance d'utiliser ton Ibook que tes clubs de Golf, a moins que tu sois une dingue des greens!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon vous êtes tous des vils riens du tout !


 :hein: Comment tu me causes là ?  :mouais: 
T'es consciente que tu insultes le plus grand Calimero de tous les temps ?  :mouais: 
Cà pourrait te coûter très cher !  :rateau: 
Viens me le dire en face !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> lanceur de nains  ? !!! ouais hein avoue !!! c'est ça que tu voulais dire !!! spèce de vile  chose !!!



Lire mon post précédent ..


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vil lanceur de ....de ... ma... boulettes de papier !


Je proteste, c'était une serviette en papier !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Comment tu me causes là ?  :mouais:
> T'es consciente que tu insultes le plus grand Calimero de tous les temps ?  :mouais:
> Cà pourrait te coûter très cher !  :rateau:
> Viens me le dire en face !  :love:


je parlais surtout de Taho! et Star ... mais bon si tu tiens à être dans le lot


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Pôv Gregg, ça question est déjà noyée !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je proteste, c'était une serviette en papier !



Rouge de surcroît. Et qui a fini sa course droit sur ta tête il me semble ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

voyons, faison les comptes ...... :mouais: 

mamancherie elle appelle toujour au bon moment : le matin a 7h et a midi   
bioman lui en milieu matiné et fin d'aprem   
les amis en debut d'aprem ou en soirée   

les emmerdeurs , eux ont le chic    : t'appeler pile piol de que tu vas te coucher  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
et on dirait qu'ils se donnent le mot  :mouais: :
4 coup de telephone pendant que j'essaiais desesperemment de roupilleur un petit moment !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parlais surtout de Taho! et Star ... mais bon si tu tiens à être dans le lot


Je tiens surtout à ce que tu viennes me le dire en face ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parlais surtout de Taho! et Star ... mais bon si tu tiens à être dans le lot


Hurican cherche à obtenir lui aussi un calin !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

hum mais vous parlez de quoi ?


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu aura plus de chance d'utiliser ton Ibook que tes clubs de Golf, a moins que tu sois une dingue des greens!




Je rentre en équipe universitaire de golf


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum mais vous parlez de quoi ?


on se le demande bien...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum mais vous parlez de quoi ?


Moi je parle avec toi, se rappelant les doux calins faits jeudi dernier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon les floodeurs , j'ai besoin de vous là . Achete un ibook a présent ou attendre le mactel ? Sachant que j'ai pas franchement besoin d'ibook a présent simplement j'ai envie de me faire plaisir et airport chez moi ca serait classe .
> 
> 
> En fait le dilemme c achete un mac a présent ou des clubs de golf ( dont j'ai besoin )  vous feriez quoi a ma place ?  Je suis tout débousolé la




Achete un AlienWare... .......


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux la remercier ! sans elle t'aurait pas été aussi loin hein   

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/REMGOL.htm


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parle avec toi, se rappelant les doux calins faits jeudi dernier !




Dis moi ca t'as marque cela


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parle avec toi, se rappelant les doux calins faits jeudi dernier !


ben non on parle même pas tous les deux ... et puis dit pas n'importe quoi !


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Me revoilà 
bon ok tout le monde s'en fou, mais j'aime bien dire ça


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Pitin©, je donne un coup de main à Gregg et lui me boule rouge ! 

Ça va chier !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilà
> bon ok tout le monde s'en fou, mais j'aime bien dire ça


ben vi on s'en fou puisque tu es "inaccessible"


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, je donne un coup de main à Gregg et lui me boule rouge !
> 
> Ça va chier !




Pauv petit Taho


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, je donne un coup de main à Gregg et lui me boule rouge !
> 
> Ça va chier !


je dirai pas que je te l'avais dit mais ... presque


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non on parle même pas tous les deux ... et puis dit pas n'importe quoi !


Si ! par MP :love:

et puis je dis pas n'importe quoi, je les ai bien aimés ces calin moi !

(Gregg : vil jaloux bouleur rouge)


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si ! par MP :love:
> 
> et puis je dis pas n'importe quoi, je les ai bien aimés ces calin moi !
> 
> (Gregg : vil jaloux bouleur rouge)




Moi , jaloux de quoi ? :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si ! par MP :love:
> 
> et puis je dis pas n'importe quoi, je les ai bien aimés ces calin moi !
> 
> (Gregg : vil jaloux bouleur rouge)


ben moi j'ai caliné personne vraiment hein ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, je donne un coup de main à Gregg et lui me boule rouge !
> 
> Ça va chier !



oui, c'est pas bien............


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Achete un AlienWare... .......



en fait, j'aurais pas du mettre le ""...
achetons tous des AlienWare.....!


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Tu viens quand a une aes Gregg ? a defaut de jouer au Golf, j'ai une batte de baseball dans un coin, on se fera une partie ok  :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

euh c'est quoi ces choses  ? :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens quand a une aes Gregg ? a defaut de jouer au Golf, j'ai une batte de baseball dans un coin, on se fera une partie ok  :love:


moi j'ai quelques cannes de golf que je peux ramener courant aout


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens quand a une aes Gregg ? a defaut de jouer au Golf, j'ai une batte de baseball dans un coin, on se fera une partie ok :love:




Tu veux m'apprendre a jouer au baseball  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est quoi ces choses  ? :affraid:



quelle choses...?


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux m'apprendre a jouer au baseball  ?



Nan..t'inquietes, meme pas besoin de savoir jouer


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux m'apprendre a jouer au baseball  ?


il veut t'apprendre a recevoir ... c'est mieux


stook : les alienware


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan..t'inquietes, meme pas besoin de savoir jouer



Tu es du genre je tape et après je réflechi ?


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es du genre je tape et après je réflechi ?




Voooiiiilllaaaaa, tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il veut t'apprendre a recevoir ... c'est mieux
> 
> 
> stook : les alienware



Merci mademoiselle maiwen , j'avais compris ..  . C'est bien de juge quelqu'un sur un forum internet vous faites preuve d'une grande ouverture d'esprit ..


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2005)

On a retrouvé mes clefs !   

j'y go


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> stook : les alienware



des ordinateurs....et performants....
en plus , un Roswell a la place d'une pomme c'est fun.....

ps: prend un fer7 ou un objet contondant avec une faible force de frottement dans l'air , c'est pourquoi je deconseille la batte de baseball dont le seul avantage est la resistance lors du choc.....
sinon, une hache peut etre recommandé, mais dans ce cas, ne pas jouer sur la vitesse du coup, mais sur sa precision....


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé mes clefs !
> 
> j'y go


Bonne nouvelle !

C'est marrant, même quand on change de pseudo, y'a des choses qui changent pas !


----------



## toys (27 Juillet 2005)

teuf je suis de retour du taf  

se soir je boulle vert


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

toys !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> teuf je suis de retour du taf
> 
> se soir je boulle vert



tiens, ça faisait un petit moment, ça gaze....?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre en équipe universitaire de golf


Cruel dilème!
Surtout que putter avec un Ibook, ca le fait pas terrible, quoi que...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

j'ai mal au bras


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, je donne un coup de main à Gregg et lui me boule rouge !
> 
> Ça va chier !




T'as touché au Taho! ? C'est mon copaing, tu sais... t'as pas de chance que je passe par là juste là...



			
				Satellite a dit:
			
		

> Satellite à Bronco, Satellite à Bronco, me recevez-vous ? Etes-vous touché ? Suis en attente pour ordre de tir. Je répète, je reste en attente pour ordre de tir. Cible en joue, il me reste cartouches calibre 11. Ce n'est pas un exercice. Confirmez tir en réplique, puissance maximale. Bronco à vous.




Taho! ? 

_Ca aide les malotrus à retrouver le goût du Gini...ou la rigueur des banquettes dans l'entrée..._​


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

coucou teo


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au bras


Ba faut arreter de putter la balle avec l'Ibook de Gregg!
A force ca tire sur le coude...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au bras



trop de flood....trop de flood....en plus, tu es en train de rattraper ma moyenne.....
tu vas finir devant Robertav....c'est fou ce qu'elle tchatche ces filles...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba faut arreter de putter la balle avec l'Ibook de Gregg!
> A force ca tire sur le coude...


non mais sans rirer j'ai super mal ... de l'épaule à la main ... droite ... super pratique pour taper ... enfin poster ... et bouger ma souris ... niark je suis paralysée  :mouais:  :hein:

edit : non stook je pars samedi pour trois semaines ... sans internet ... ça va baisser


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : non stook je pars samedi pour trois semaines ... sans internet ... ça va baisser



ho....que c'est dommage....


----------



## toys (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça faisait un petit moment, ça gaze....?




a mort je sort de 6 jour de festival, donc s'est le pied!


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

KAMOULOX!
A zut m'a trompo de Thread...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> KAMOULOX!
> A zut m'a trompo de Thread...




Va demander de quoi expier à côté, il y a tout le matériel


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Bien vénérable sage,
Je m'execute... :rose: 
(houla, rigole po le puma qui court)...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> (houla, rigole po le puma qui court)...



Flagrant délit de méprise féline :mouais: Il va y avoir de la cuisse de grenouille verte grillée au dîner !


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juillet 2005)

commencer la soirée par ce verre tendu par modern ... :love:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Heu ba...hein
J'vais me faire tout petit là.
He bien bonne soirée et peut-être a bientôt....
(/me sors sur la pointe des pieds pour pas reveiller le gros puma noir)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

que sa peut me gonfler certaines personnes !!!  

des amis nous ont eté invité a diner ce soir ....vous diriez sympa non ?

et bien non !!! :mouais: 

bioman appelle, me demande de decommander parce que il rentrera apres 20h
et il est crevé   

j'appelle " copine chiante " et je lui dit , elle me dis 
- haaa non tu vas pas me faire ce coup, j'ai tout preparé 
et puis bioman n'as que a venir et mettre les pieds sous la table " !!!!!    

je lui dis oki et je raccroche plutot embeté :
je vois deja là tete de l'homme tres noire quand je vais lui annoncer cela :rateau: 

il y a quelques minute , le mari de "copine chiante" appelle

- ta copine m'as dit que ce soir tu ne veut pas venir ??????  "
- c'est pas moi, bioman rentre trop tard et franchement j'ai pas du tout envie de me prendre la tete avec lui a cause de vous :mouais: 
- mais non , vous venez c'est tout pret, et puis vous etes pas obligé de rester tard.....puis tu dira a bioman que pour le tracée (??????) a la cave il le  fera un'autre fois si vraiment il est claqué , l'important est que il m'ammene word et excel j'en ai besoin urgent !!
- tu as pas word e excel et tu veux le notre ?    
- oui , celui que j'avais c'etait a un copain mais mon ordi a eté reformaté.....sinon si vous ne venez pas a diner c'est pas grave,  je viens te chercher et tu me l'installe !!  


il en a qui vraiment ne sont pas gonflé !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que sa peut me gonfler certaines personnes !!!
> 
> des amis nous ont eté invité a diner ce soir ....vous diriez sympa non ?
> 
> ...



Ba t'habites où?
On arrive, faut pas gacher quand même....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

bon, je me casse....passez une bonne soirée...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> T'as touché au Taho! ? C'est mon copaing, tu sais... t'as pas de chance que je passe par là juste là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci mon teo ! :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Coucou tout le monde  :love:

Ca y est, je suis rentrée de colo :love: :love: 

BIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

aaaaaaaah les jolies colonies de nexka


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde  :love:
> 
> Ca y est, je suis rentrée de colo :love: :love:
> 
> BIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ




alors , comment sa c'est passé?     
ils ont eté sages tes diables?


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir  ( j'ai toujours mal au bras  )


----------



## Franswa (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir  ( j'ai toujours mal au bras  )


 Bonsoir Maiwenounette :love:

Moi aussi, j'ai mal au bras


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Maiwenounette :love:
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai mal au bras


le droit ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le droit ?


 Oups, j'ai oublié de mettre au pluriel 

Donc les deux bras 

Je vais manger, bonne soirée :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai oublié de mettre au pluriel
> 
> Donc les deux bras
> 
> Je vais manger, bonne soirée :love:


'napp


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde  :love:
> 
> Ca y est, je suis rentrée de colo :love: :love:
> 
> BIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



Tu nous as manqué  :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tiens y a une luminosité bizarre sur paris


c'est vrai ... il fait orange


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> yep
> ou alors faut que j'arrête


non non je t'assure il fait orange ...  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non je t'assure il fait orange ...  :mouais:




Chez moi aussi c orange


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Ben chez moi c'est cegetel !  


_En fait c'est même pas vrai mais c'est pas grave  _


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez moi c'est cegetel !
> _En fait c'est même pas vrai mais c'est pas grave  _


vas te cacher toi 

edit : moi c'est mes parents qui ont pris l'appareil pour la suisse ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Aaaaaand sooooooo I'mmmmmmm ... back !!!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

so ... welcome back ...


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors , comment sa c'est passé?
> ils ont eté sages tes diables?


 
C'était super, ils étaient trop mignons et trop gentils :love: ... Ils me manquent déjà terriblement....  Je déprime un peu ce soir 




			
				Spyronounet a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous as manqué :love: :love:


 
:rose: Merci :rose:

Bon je déprime un peu moins....


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

franchement tu l'aurai vu le soir de l'aes parisienne ton spyro , il avait l'air tout triste  comme s'il lui manquait une partie de lui  ( c'est beau ce que je dis ...  )


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'était super, ils étaient trop mignons et trop gentils :love: ... Ils me manquent déjà terriblement....  Je déprime un peu ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Nexka !!! :love: :love:   

Dis ? Au moins t'as pas ramené un petit dans ta valise parce que tu le trouvais trop mignon ..?


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je déprime un peu ce soir


Roh pov' ti nounou    (non non c'est pas ©  )

Fais comme maiwen: pense à moi, elle il parait que ça la fait rigoler    



_(et moi ça me fait plaisir   )_


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nexka !!! :love: :love:
> 
> Dis ? Au moins t'as pas ramené un petit dans ta valise parce que tu le trouvais trop mignon ..?


 
Tssss tsssss tssssss  

Mdr    T'arrétes oui!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh pov' ti nounou    (non non c'est pas ©  )
> 
> Fais comme maiwen: pense à moi, elle il parait que ça la fait rigoler


ça me fait pas seulement rigoler ca me fait sourire aussi  :love: 

et puis quand je pense à ton ( air innocent )    :love: 


et puis si !!! c'est © ! naméo !


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Vous allez la fermer un peu ? on ne s'entend plus dans les autres forums !


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez la fermer un peu ? on ne s'entend plus dans les autres forums !


C'est pas ma faute: j'y vais jamais     :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez la fermer un peu ? on ne s'entend plus dans les autres forums !


bah non , j'ai lu qu'on ne faisait rien à demi ici  alors nous accueillons Nexka comme il se doit avec tous les hommages et attentions qu'elle mérite


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Au fait Nexka, qu'est-ce que tu penses de mon nouvel avatar ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme maiwen: pense à moi, elle il parait que ça la fait rigoler
> 
> 
> 
> _(et moi ça me fait plaisir   )_


 
Parce que tu crois que ça me fait rigoler moi   ??? De penser à Maiwen qui rigole en pensant à toi???   

*C'est quoi cette histoire encore???? *

Non mais je rêve, on peut même plus s'absenter trois petites semaines!!!!!


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen ; tu passes dans la pièce d'à côté. Spyro, va voir sur le port si un tabac est encore ouvert !


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que ça me fait rigoler moi   ??? De penser à Maiwen qui rigole en pensant à toi???
> 
> *C'est quoi cette histoire encore???? *
> 
> Non mais je rêve, on peut même plus s'absenter trois petites semaines!!!!!


il fallait venir à l'ÆS


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que ça me fait rigoler moi   ??? De penser à Maiwen qui rigole en pensant à toi???
> 
> *C'est quoi cette histoire encore???? *
> 
> Non mais je rêve, on peut même plus s'absenter trois petites semaines!!!!!



Bon que tout le monde s'écarte ! Y a de l'orage dans l'air et on veut pas de blessés ..


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Nexka, qu'est-ce que tu penses de mon nouvel avatar ?


 
Tu t'es mis au judo???    

mdr   


Non il est super   
... _Juste pas assez Basque à mon gout...._


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, va voir sur le port si un tabac est encore ouvert !


Un tabac ? Quelle horreur  :affraid:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Juste pas assez Basque à mon gout...._


Ben non puisqu'il est corse


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un tabac ? Quelle horreur  :affraid:



C'est bien ca ton problème : tu n'as aucun vice !


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon que tout le monde s'écarte ! Y a de l'orage dans l'air et on veut pas de blessés ..


 
Occupes toi de tes Brebis toi!!!  J'suis pas d'humeur!!!!  Sinon tu risques de faire parti des dommages colatéraux!!! 




MAIWEN!!! SPYRO venez ici faut qu'on parle!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

ou alors il les cache très bien 

edit : je m'en vais parler avec Nexka et Spyro    ( quelle soirée !!   )


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ca ton problème : tu n'as aucun vice !


 
Si!!!! 

Les autres filles et en particulier les papillons!!!!! 


Si ça c'est pas du vice :sick:


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je m'en vais [...] avec Nexka et Spyro    ( quelle soirée !!   )


  


_Je me modère, je me modère, je me modère  :rateau:_


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Je me modère, je me modère, je me modère  :rateau:_


et après on dit qu'il n'a aucune vice ...


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si!!!!
> 
> Les autres filles et en particulier les papillons!!!!!
> 
> ...



Spyro pourait être Suisse. Tu as vu sa casquette ?


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Ba moi je suis allé manger dans une crèperie en terrasse.
Le ciel etait orange+bleu-gris par dessus avec un soleil bizarre super lumineux.
On aurait dit un ciel de BOMBE ATOMIQUE!
 :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Spyro pourait être Suisse. Tu as vu sa casquette ?


moi je l'ai vue ! moi je l'ai vue


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et après on dit qu'il n'a aucune vice ...



N'en avoir aucun c'est les avoir tous ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba moi je suis allé manger dans une crèperie en terrasse.
> Le ciel etait orange+bleu-gris par dessus avec un soleil bizarre super lumineux.
> On aurait dit un ciel de BOMBE ATOMIQUE!
> :affraid:



Et dans ta crêpe y'avait des champignons ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> N'en avoir aucun c'est les avoir tous ...


ta phase me fait penser à : l'essayer c'est l'adopter ... (   )


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ta phase me fait penser à : l'essayer c'est l'adopter ... (   )



Tu parles de Spyro là  ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba moi je suis allé manger dans une crèperie en terrasse.
> Le ciel etait orange+bleu-gris par dessus avec un soleil bizarre super lumineux.
> On aurait dit un ciel de BOMBE ATOMIQUE!
> :affraid:


 
Et voila suffit que je soit pas à Paris, pour que les E.T en profite pour débarquer.... :mouais:  



Bon sur ce je vais me coucher....  Oui c'est fatiguant les colos, faut récupérer... (et lire un peu le dernier Harry Potter  ) 
Maiwen je t'interdit d'aller voir Spyro seule  


Sinon bisous à tous :love: Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et voila suffit que je soit pas à Paris, pour que les E.T en profite pour débarquer.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Nexka ! :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et voila suffit que je soit pas à Paris, pour que les E.T en profite pour débarquer.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bonne nuit  
je l'ai fini ce matin Harry Potter mwa


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et dans ta crêpe y'avait des champignons ? :rateau:


Tu crois pas si bien dire.
Une forestière dis donc!


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> Une forestière dis donc!


une bucheronne ???  dans ta crêpe ? :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> Une forestière dis donc!



Appelez-moi Yogi Stargazer maître télépathe ... :rateau:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une bucheronne ???  dans ta crêpe ? :affraid:


Je prefère me taper la bucheronne que le bucheron


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je prefère me taper la bucheronne que de me faire taper par le bucheron



oui oui j'imagine bien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Appelez-moi Yogi Stargazer maître télépathe ... :rateau:



Tu change vite d'avis  

Bonsoir les gens


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu change vite d'avis
> 
> Bonsoir les gens



Non mais je progresse à pas de géant !  

Salut à toi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je progresse à pas de géant !
> 
> Salut à toi !



Ne me dis pas qu'un endroit mal fâmé comme ici te fais progresser ?   

Aie, pas sur la tête, Mesdames et Messieurs ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Je me démarque de tes propos ... Allez-y la voie est libre, visez bien la tête !


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me démarque de tes propos ... Allez-y la voie est libre, visez bien la tête !


Difficile avec le chapeau...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Difficile avec le chapeau...



Mais pas la mienne !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas la mienne !




Si, si. Je te laisses ma place !


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> N'en avoir aucun c'est les avoir tous ...


Je que c'est justement quelque chose comme ça qu'_il_ avait en tête...

Enfin bon à défaut de vice, j'ai surtout un problème de boulon pété moi  :hosto:
Ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire que je suis complètement marteau hein !  :rateau:
Mais tout ne tourne pas forcément rond


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je que c'est justement quelque chose comme ça qu'_il_ avait en tête...
> 
> Enfin bon à défaut de vice, j'ai surtout un problème de boulon pété moi  :hosto:
> Ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire que je suis complètement marteau hein !  :rateau:
> Mais tout ne tourne pas forcément rond



Un tourne vice et ça repart !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit les amis


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon à défaut de vice, j'ai surtout un problème de boulon pété moi  :hosto:
> Ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire que je suis complètement marteau hein !  :rateau:
> Mais tout ne tourne pas forcément rond



Bienvenu au club 

Mais tant qu'on a l'air bien dans le regard des autres, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais tant qu'on a l'air bien dans le regard des autres, c'est déjà pas mal


Donc pour moi c'est rapé  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les amis



Bonne nuit l'ami !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour moi c'est rapé  :rateau:



Haaaa, c'est AUSSI dans le regard des autres :hosto:

Ben, là, j'ai pas de solution


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2005)

désolé Taho! mes doigts ont fourché... j'ai raté ma cible, tellement pas l'habitude... je lui ai balancé un vert avec un message tout rouge. En plus il m'a balancé un vermillon avant que je lise ton petit message d'encouragement... faudra que tu me racontes le tien 
je dois être encore bien fatigué après ce ouikende... y'en a qui ont de la chance  Ca m'en rappelle une autre tout aussi ridicule... enfin

S'il recommence, dis-moi, je ferai plus gaffe..;

Comme quoi ces petits machins, ça n'a vraiment aucune importance   

Par contre mon Bronco, je te louperai pas dès que je peux !  

PS: je vais me remettre ce petit machin rouge en signature... après tu sais qui le mois dernier, un zozo de plus, purée cet endroit me réussit vraiment pas mais alors pas du tout... 
Bise à mes zamis quand même  :love:
Bonsoir chez vous les floodeurs...


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

et moi on me dit même pas bonjour


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me dit même pas bonjour




Bonsoir maiwen


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bise à mes zamis quand même  :love:
> Bonsoir chez vous les floodeurs...


coucou mon Teo  

_Enfin je dis "mon" mais pour prétendre au droit d'utiliser le possessif en ce qui te concerne, je crains d'avoir beaucoup de concurrence sur ces forums, tu as tellement de succès  :love: _


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

/me est jalouse


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me dit même pas bonjour



Mais si!!! 

Bonjour maiwen


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me dit même pas bonjour



Bonsoir, charmante demoiselle :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais si!!!
> 
> Bonjour maiwen




Oh Katelijn comment vas tu ce soir ?  . J'ai commence a lire en español :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh Katelijn comment vas tu ce soir ?  . J'ai commence a lire en español :love:



Ahhh, enfin, t'as mis le temps!!
   

Et tu t'en sors?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir katelijn et poor monster   :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir katelijn et poor monster   :love:



Tu vas bien , la belle?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> désolé Taho! mes doigts ont fourché... j'ai raté ma cible, tellement pas l'habitude... je lui ai balancé un vert avec un message tout rouge. En plus il m'a balancé un vermillon avant que je lise ton petit message d'encouragement... faudra que tu me racontes le tien
> je dois être encore bien fatigué après ce ouikende... y'en a qui ont de la chance  Ca m'en rappelle une autre tout aussi ridicule... enfin
> 
> S'il recommence, dis-moi, je ferai plus gaffe..;
> ...




Bonsoir teo ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me dit même pas bonjour


Mais si, mais si.
On peut te faire une bise aussi ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si.
> On peut te faire une bise aussi ?  :love:


oui on peut  

katelijn : ça va bien et toi ?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, enfin, t'as mis le temps!!
> 
> 
> Et tu t'en sors?





Oui pas mal mais j'achete le bouquin demain enfin c complique pq je n'ai pas le bouquin today  . Et sinon la famille ca va bien ?


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me dit même pas bonjour



Ma très chère et adorable Maiwen
J'ai dit quelque part que j'arrêtai les coucou à tout bout de champ. J'ai fait la bise, tu étais comprise dedans (avec la Bergère et quelques autres ; ).
Exceptionnellement, pour confirmer la règle, je te fais un    juste pour toi.
Et une grosse bise sur chaque joue :love: en espérant qu'on se causera plus la prochaine fois  :love:






[Addendum Mode puéril comme certains qui peuvent plus me booler rouge]
_Gregg tu perds rien pour attendre mais en attendant, assume un peu tes gamineries!_[/Addendum Mode puéril comme certains qui peuvent plus me booler rouge]


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui on peut
> 
> katelijn : ça va bien et toi ?


Très bien, ravie de t'avoir vu en photo (enfin plus ou moins )
Petite, continue a être c'est que tu est ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma très chère et adorable Maiwen
> J'ai dit quelque part que j'arrêtai les coucou à tout bout de champ. J'ai fait la bise, tu étais comprise dedans (avec la Bergère et quelques autres ; ).
> Exceptionnellement, pour confirmer la règle, je te fais un    juste pour toi.
> Et une grosse bise sur chaque joue :love: en espérant qu'on se causera plus la prochaine fois  :love:
> ]


 coucou


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, ravie de t'avoir vu en photo (enfin plus ou moins )
> Petite, continue a être c'est que tu est ...


petite ... ben à moins de me faire étirer les jambes je pense oui que je vais rester comme je suis  

c'est pas ça que tu voulais dire ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou



Il sonne toutes les heures ton coucou ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> petite ... ben à moins de me faire étirer les jambes je pense oui que je vais rester comme je suis
> 
> c'est pas ça que tu voulais dire ?




Non c'est pas ça ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il sonne toutes les heures ton coucou ?



Pool !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> petite ... ben à moins de me faire étirer les jambes je pense oui que je vais rester comme je suis
> 
> c'est pas ça que tu voulais dire ?



c'est plutôt un genre de surnom affectueux


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas ça ..


ah ?  ben c'était quoi ? 

les z'amis je vais me coucher  :sleep: 'onnuit


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui pas mal mais j'achete le bouquin demain enfin c complique pq je n'ai pas le bouquin today  . Et sinon la famille ca va bien ?



Bon, si tu ne la's  pas today, c'est que tu l'auras tomorrow? 
 :mouais: 
Effectivement, c'est compliqué     

La famille va très bien, je ne sais même pas ou ils trainent, ils sont majeurs


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pool !!!



Vu le ciel noir, ça va être plutôt difficile


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pool !!!


c'est pas pull ?     :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si tu ne la's  pas today, c'est que tu l'auras tomorrow?
> :mouais:
> Effectivement, c'est compliqué
> 
> La famille va très bien, je ne sais même pas ou ils trainent, ils sont majeurs




Oui , je l'aurai tomorrow  . A ses jeunes , vivement la rentrée :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pull ?     :sleep:



Pourquoi ? les coucous par chez toi sont frileux ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

_[edit]pauv'monstre il le fait mieux que moi, et moi je ferais mieux d'arrêter de flooder  [/edit]_


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

je voyais plutôt euh ... bikini ... ou wonderbra ... m'enfin puisqu'on a dit t-shirt


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> petite ... ben à moins de me faire étirer les jambes je pense oui que je vais rester comme je suis
> 
> c'est pas ça que tu voulais dire ?



Je me referais a ta jeunesse (d'esprit) peut importe l'âge


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je me referais a ta jeunesse (d'esprit) peut importe l'âge


 :love: :rose:

mici ... ça me touche ce que tu dis là


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je voyais plutôt euh ... bikini ... ou wonderbra ... m'enfin puisqu'on a dit t-shirt


Non non bikini c'est très bien  :love:  :love: 

_Oui, définitivement bikini  :rose: _


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2005)

tiens smg qui n'a pas changé


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> coucou mon Teo
> 
> _Enfin je dis "mon" mais pour prétendre au droit d'utiliser le possessif en ce qui te concerne, je crains d'avoir beaucoup de concurrence sur ces forums, tu as tellement de succès  :love: _



Autorise toi !   tu me permet aussi l'usage du possessif pour toi ?
Tu sais j'ai peut-être du succès, mais j'ai pas encore le tien ! Mon dragon préféré... dire qu'il a fallu que j'attende la Bretagne pour comprendre qui était le Dragon en question (voir les photos  )

C'était cool de te revoir un peu plus longtemps que la première fois jeudi soir


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Coluche a dit:
			
		

> La bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre


  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pull ?     :sleep:



Tu veux que je tire quoi ..?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

on me voit ... on me voit plus


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens smg qui n'a pas changé



Apparemment pas...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Vu le ciel noir, ça va être plutôt difficile



J'ai une bonne vue !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je tire quoi ..?



Heu, là, "cela ne nous regarde pas"


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on me voit ... on me voit plus



J'ai une bonne vue ...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: :rose:
> 
> mici ... ça me touche ce que tu dis là




         
Viva la vida!!  Des jeunes comme toi ... si, l'espoir ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, là, "cela ne nous regarde pas"



Y a un "o" avant le "i" ... C'est quoi pas qui !  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a un "o" avant le "i" ... C'est quoi pas qui !  :rateau:


ou dit quoi ou on dit qui pour les moutons ?   :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Il y a certains trucs qui m'échappent!! 
Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ou dit quoi ou on dit qui pour les moutons ?   :rateau:



Ca dépend du degré d'intimité en fait ...   :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a un "o" avant le "i" ... C'est quoi pas qui !  :rateau:



Ouais, mais ce n'est pas mieux


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a certains trucs qui m'échappent!!
> Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer?



Que veux-tu savoir ?


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ?  ben c'était quoi ?
> 
> les z'amis je vais me coucher  :sleep: 'onnuit



Bonne nuit, "petite"
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ou dit quoi ou on dit qui pour les moutons ?   :rateau:



'tain ! J'avais pas osé le dire !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ce n'est pas mieux



Ca dépend d'où on se place ....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ! J'avais pas osé le dire !




Dommage pour toi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend d'où on se place ....



Appel général : 
Les jeunes, allez vous coucher, c'est pas pour vous à cette heure


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour toi !



Il ya des choses que je ne peux et ne veux pas me permettre, de crainte que ce soit mal pris


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il ya des choses que je ne peux et ne veux pas me permettre, de crainte que ce soit mal pris



Ca sera sûrement pas par moi !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ! J'avais pas osé le dire !


Les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on me reconnaît


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu savoir ?



Salut, Pontius Pilatus!
  

Non, rien les lynchages en public, j'aime pas

  

A moins d'avoir vraiment exagéré


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Appel général :
> Les jeunes, allez vous coucher, c'est pas pour vous à cette heure


Et hop, place aux vieux


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Pontius Pilatus!
> 
> 
> Non, rien les lynchages en public, j'aime pas
> ...



Qui lynche qui ?


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui lynche qui ?



Rassure toi, pas toi
    

Il y'a eu des choses il y a longtemps qui visiblement n'ont pas été pardonné


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi, pas toi
> 
> 
> Il y'a eu des choses il y a longtemps qui visiblement n'ont pas été pardonné



Ah ok !


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on me reconnaît




 T'as fait une faute là, correction: "c'est même à ça qu'on me reconnaît pas"   

Nexka,, pas taper


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait une faute là, correction: "c'est même à ça qu'on me reconnaît pas"
> 
> Nexka,, pas taper



T'inquiète quand les fées dorment les dragons dansent !     :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Ça y est, on parle de Pontius Pilatus, les petits au lit, etc ... et il y a plus personne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera sûrement pas par moi !



Merci M'sieur 

C'est vrai que je ne connais personne "de visu". J'aurais dû aller à l'AES de Paris  . Quand on connaît les personnes avec qui l'on "parle" sur internet, le dialogue est plus facile et on peut se permettre certaines plaisanteries. Mais, autrement, je n'ai rien contre quiconque ici.


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète quand les fées dorment les dragons dansent !     :love:



Avant qu'elle soit endormi ...
  

Mais lui effectivement, il risque de danser la gigue     


P.S. Sacrée Nexka


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, on parle de Pontius Pilatus, les petits au lit, etc ... et il y a plus personne



Sympa ... Merci ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Revenez les jeunes, on a éteint Canal+ !


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ... Merci ...



Bon, je te fais coucou?
  

Vous êtes quand même des girouettes!!


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Parfois je rêve que je me crée un nouveau pseudo de nioube et reviens incognito, loin des réputations bonnes et mauvaises qui me collent à la peau    Ah bien sûr, à moins de jouer un rôle, ce qui ne plait guère, on me reconnaitrait bien vite, alors tant pis j'assume... Je récolte ce que je sème, après tout...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je rêve que je me crée un nouveau pseudo de nioube et reviens incognito, loin des réputations bonnes et mauvaises qui me collent à la peau    Ah bien sûr, à moins de jouer un rôle, ce qui ne plait guère, on me reconnaitrait bien vite, alors tant pis j'assume... Je récolte ce que je sème, après tout...



Tu as l'air bien triste ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je te fais coucou?
> 
> 
> Vous êtes quand même des girouettes!!



Je dois bien tourner sur moi-même pour que mes jupons s'envolent !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dois bien tourner sur moi-même pour que mes jupons s'envolent !



Tu es la Mary Poppins du bar


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je rêve que je me crée un nouveau pseudo de nioube et reviens incognito, loin des réputations bonnes et mauvaises qui me collent à la peau    Ah bien sûr, à moins de jouer un rôle, ce qui ne plait guère, on me reconnaitrait bien vite, alors tant pis j'assume... Je récolte ce que je sème, après tout...



Parce que tu as une mauvaise réputation, toi? Première nouvelle!!
  

 Si tu jouais un role, a mon avis tu ne posterais pas sur le "Bar des floodeurs"


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dois bien tourner sur moi-même pour que mes jupons s'envolent !



Ohhhh ouais .. une petite tempête
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu es la Mary Poppins du bar



C'est une parente !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs



Salut à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je rêve que je me crée un nouveau pseudo de nioube et reviens incognito, loin des réputations bonnes et mauvaises qui me collent à la peau    Ah bien sûr, à moins de jouer un rôle, ce qui ne plait guère, on me reconnaitrait bien vite, alors tant pis j'assume... Je récolte ce que je sème, après tout...



Tu sèmes que du bon va !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh ouais .. une petite tempête
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je savais que cela te plairait !    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs



Hello Virpeen, comment va ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'air bien triste ce soir


Je dois être sous le coup de l'émotion d'avoir vu amok écrire mon pseudo et même répondre à un de mes posts ici, dans ce thread honni. C'est un tel honneur qui bouleverse l'ordre des choses, je ne sais trop si je pourrai m'en remettre...  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être sous le coup de l'émotion d'avoir vu amok écrire mon pseudo et même répondre à un de mes posts ici, dans ce thread honni. C'est un tel honneur qui bouleverse l'ordre des choses, je ne sais trop si je pourrai m'en remettre...  :rateau:



Tout arrive !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Hello les gars 
Bueno bueno super bueno ! J'ai du mal à ma remettre du strip d'hier soir :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gars
> Bueno bueno super bueno ! J'ai du mal à ma remettre du strip d'hier soir :love:  :love:



Ouais, mais on a vu les vêtements de la bergère, mais on n'a pas vu la bergère SANS ses vêtements


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais on a vu les vêtements de la bergère, mais on n'a pas vu la bergère SANS ses vêtements


Parfois, ne vaut-il pas mieux imaginer ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gars
> Bueno bueno super bueno ! J'ai du mal à ma remettre du strip d'hier soir :love:  :love:



:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais on a vu les vêtements de la bergère, mais on n'a pas vu la bergère SANS ses vêtements



Fais travailler ton imagination !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, ne vaut-il pas mieux imaginer ?



C'est vrai aussi. Et même que des fois on n'est moins déçu


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, ne vaut-il pas mieux imaginer ?



Voilà PoorMonsteR écoute cette juste parole !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais travailler ton imagination !


La mienne a bien travaillé et ça y est, c'est décidé : je t'adopte !   :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais travailler ton imagination !



:casse: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :casse: :hosto:


Le spectre de la bergère nue en talons aiguilles ne t'a pas hanté toute la nuit, toi ? :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Le spectre de la bergère nue en talons aiguilles ne t'a pas hanté toute la nuit, toi ? :rateau:



Heu, non  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez ! J'ai passé un bon moment avec vous, mais là c'est l'heure  :sleep: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Pareil...
Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> La mienne a bien travaillé et ça y est, c'est décidé : je t'adopte !   :love:



Merci !!!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ! J'ai passé un bon moment avec vous, mais là c'est l'heure  :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde



Bonne nuit Poor !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...
> Bonne nuit à tous



Bonne nuit Virpeen !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon je vais aussi y aller ! Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *N°4*



Tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 5 parce que là j'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 5 parce que là j'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe  :mouais:



tiens, encore debout....


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, encore debout....


Non, pour les cheveux on dit dressé pas debout (même quand ils sont sur la soupe).


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

coucou a tous je passe en speed.

tous vas pour le mieux chez vous?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, pour les cheveux on dit dressé pas debout (même quand ils sont sur la soupe).



ça, je sais pas, vu que j'aurai bientot autant de cheveux que rezba....

enfin, je vois que meme a cette heure, vous etes toujours là....


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je vois que meme a cette heure, vous etes toujours là....


Tu n'es pas obligé de me vouvoyer    (quoi ? ah ok... pardon :rose: )
Et puis comme pour les drogués, je n'aime pas qu'on me fasse remarquer que je suis accro.  
D'ailleurs j'arrête quand je veux


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas obligé de me vouvoyer    (quoi ? ah ok... pardon :rose: )
> Et puis comme pour les drogués, je n'aime pas qu'on me fasse remarquer que je suis accro.
> D'ailleurs j'arrête quand je veux



même pas vrai tes pas cap comme nous tous dans ce tradada !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Quand je veux, j'ai dit !

Sauf que là c'est pas pareil je veux pas arrêter puisque j'aime ça !
Et puis euh si c'était mauvais pour la santé ça serait interdit hein !

 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 5 parce que là j'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe  :mouais:



C'est vrai je tâcherai d'y penser la prochaine fois !


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand je veux, j'ai dit !
> 
> Sauf que là c'est pas pareil je veux pas arrêter puisque j'aime ça !
> Et puis euh si c'était mauvais pour la santé ça serait interdit hein !
> ...



ta raison gaston.



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.



tien s'est bisar tu est la 21 eme personne que j ai boulé et je peut pas !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand je veux, j'ai dit !
> 
> Sauf que là c'est pas pareil je veux pas arrêter puisque j'aime ça !
> Et puis euh si c'était mauvais pour la santé ça serait interdit hein !
> ...



J'aime ta façon de penser ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ta façon de penser ... :rateau:



coucou star je pensait que tu dormais!

sa vas bien dans les alpages


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

si,si c'est dangereux pour la santé...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou star je pensait que tu dormais!
> 
> sa vas bien dans les alpages



Oui en fait je repasse en coup vent comme ça ... :rose:   

Sinon ça va bien sur ma colline.  Et toi ?


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si,si c'est dangereux pour la santé...




et tu pence que s'est juste du aux écrans?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si,si c'est dangereux pour la santé...



Ceci est un manque flagrant de préparation physique !


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait je repasse en coup vent comme ça ... :rose:
> 
> Sinon ça va bien sur ma colline.  Et toi ?



au bien oui je viens d'allé voire mon grand père en réa et ma grand mère rentre demain a l'hosto pour un truc que les médecin n'arrive pas a trouvé.

a par les vieux qui parte en couilles sa roule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et tu pence que s'est juste du aux écrans?



non, la vrai raison est plus bas dans le fil....




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un manque flagrant de préparation physique !



et oui.....quelques jours de repos et apres, je perds la main...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> au bien oui je viens d'allé voire mon grand père en réa et ma grand mère rentre demain a l'hosto pour un truc que les médecin n'arrive pas a trouvé.
> 
> a par les vieux qui parte en couilles sa roule.



Arf© ... J'espère qu'ils iront mieux !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui.....quelques jours de repos et apres, je perds la main...



Oui t'as voulu reprendre trop vite sans les précautions d'usage et voilà ...


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arf© ... J'espère qu'ils iront mieux !



oui de même.

mais bon quand on devin vieux s'est "normal".

la science a fait des progres depuis les années 1800 donc je me fait pas trop de souci pour eux.

mais quand on aimes les gens on aimes pas les voire souffrire.


bon allé fini les sale histoire ou sons les poulettes que l'on fasse la fête.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui de même.
> 
> mais bon quand on devin vieux s'est "normal".
> 
> ...



Moi je suis plus spécialisé en brebis vois-tu ...


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis plus spécialisé en brebis vois-tu ...



a chaqu'un son taf moi a part les console de mixe je suis pas fichus de réparé grand chose  

bon qu'est qui s'est passé de beaux pendant s'est six jour ou je n'est plus être parmis vous?


perso j'était avec 31 meuf et danseuse de plus, le rêve . :rose:    :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

bon, je vais me coucher.....
mais il y a un truc, que je ne comprends pas...
j'ai recu un mp, d'un mec qui n'avait q'un post...que je ne connais pas (enfin, je ne me souviens pas d'avoir lut son post) et qui me demande un truc incomprehesible....

je lui reponds de suite et rien.....plus rien....

y a des gens curieux sur ce forum....

bonne nuit...


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

trois heure passé ......


au lit les ami(e)s

bonne nuit, faite de beaux rêves et quelle vous porte conseil.

bisous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

'ne nuit....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'ne nuit....



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trois heure passé ......
> 
> 
> au lit les ami(e)s
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me coucher.....
> mais il y a un truc, que je ne comprends pas...
> j'ai recu un mp, d'un mec qui n'avait q'un post...que je ne connais pas (enfin, je ne me souviens pas d'avoir lut son post) et qui me demande un truc incomprehesible....
> 
> ...


je confirme .... même une bergère barbue ... sinon pour ton mp étrange ..; cela existe aussi


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

au fait coucou les amis         l'ange vous souhaite une nuit tendre .... au moins par ses rêves ..; :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

à présent que tout le monde s'en va, je vais flooder sans rime ni raison....


----------



## le banni (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je confirme .... même une bergère barbue ... sinon pour ton mp étrange ..; cela existe aussi



mouais....mais c'est curieux....un mec qui veux un truc et qui est incapable d'etre clair....
bah, tant pis pour lui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

et mer**....voila ce qui arrive quand on utilise plus Saf depuis longtemps, et on ne pense plus aux cookies....
bon, bonne nuit Joel et Stargzer, @+....


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et mer**....voila ce qui arrive quand on utilise plus Saf depuis longtemps, et on ne pense plus aux cookies....
> bon, bonne nuit Joel et Stargzer, @+....


que t'est il donc arrivé?     avec ces cookies ??  

douce nuit ... mmm qui dois je reconnaitre sous les traits du banni ...stook ?  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

nuit de fast food nuit pour tout le flood!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

nuit de fast food ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

prenez soin de vous amis de flood ... je laisse un souffle de paradis entre ces messages ....


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> prenez soin de vous amis de flood ... je laisse un souffle de paradis entre ces messages ....



 Quelles sont donc ces nouvelles petites créatures volantes?...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2005)

* Human-Fly découvre que "/me" n'est pas seulement une commande IRC, mais aussi quelque chose qui fonctionne ici...  *


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les Floodeux !
Ca gazouille?


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

Hola a todos 
MMMMmmmm ça commence à sentir la crème solaire  
encore 2 jours et c'est les vacances


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs !!!


Ibook commandé, pret à switcher !!!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut a tous !!!!!!!!


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

Coucou


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

salut à tous ceux que je n'ai pas vu


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

bonjour ici !    

version Dion : "A new daayyy, hahhh hahhh..."  :rateau:  :affraid:


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

aaaahhh Céééline...
elle vit toujours ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Un petit bonjour  avant d'aller au taf


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonjour  avant d'aller au taf


tu pars au taf à 11h45   

quel est ton boulot ? et à quelle heure tu finis ? 15h00


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> aaaahhh Céééline...
> elle vit toujours ??




Ouiiiiiiiiii !!!! Elle est a Végas avec son Renéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et à quelle heure tu finis ? 15h00



Ben non, je ne suis pas un fonctionnaire   



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> quel est ton boulot ? et à quelle heure tu finis ?


Un boulot merdique  :rateau: Début : 13 h - Fin : 21 h.


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je ne suis pas un fonctionnaire
> 
> 
> Un boulot merdique  :rateau: Début : 13 h - Fin : 21 h.



tu bosserais pas dans une photogravure ou une imprimerie toi ??? :hein:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu bosserais pas dans une photogravure ou une imprimerie toi ??? :hein:



Je l'ai fait pendant 25 ans. Puis licenciement économique, 2 ans de chômage, plus de 2000 CV envoyés, rien retrouvé dans ma branche et, maintenant, boulot merdique. Voili, voilou.


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fait pendant 25 ans. Puis licenciement économique, 2 ans de chômage, plus de 2000 CV envoyés, rien retrouvé dans ma branche et, maintenant, boulot merdique. Voili, voilou.


ah oui, saloperie de chomage !!  

bonjour Maïwen


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fait pendant 25 ans. Puis licenciement économique, 2 ans de chômage, plus de 2000 CV envoyés, rien retrouvé dans ma branche et, maintenant, boulot merdique. Voili, voilou.


ça te fait quel âge tout ça ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça te fait quel âge tout ça ?



Pfffffff ! + que ça ! 

Ça va toi ? 

A ce soir les gens


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff ! + que ça !
> 
> Ça va toi ?
> 
> A ce soir les gens


oui ça va  

bonne journée ( oui bon ... )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Comment ça va today ?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Comment ça va today ?




Moi très bien   merci et toi ?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiiii !!!! Elle est a Végas avec son Renéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Quand on voit le résultat...  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit le résultat...  :affraid:  :rateau:




Quoi , elle est pas sex la Celine ?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi , elle est pas sex la Celine ?



Yeah!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

le gamin (il s'appele comment deja ?   ) il a l'air tres enchanté


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le gamin (il s'appele comment deja ?   ) il a l'air tres enchanté




"R'né Chaarles Jounior" bon sang de bonsoir!  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que c'est pas le sien de gamin... Je suis sûre et certaine qu'ils ont adopté...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


 Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




Salut Fanschaw , c quand que tu actualises ton blog ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fanschaw , c quand que tu actualises ton blog ?


 Bonne idée   Je vais aller faire ça


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée   Je vais aller faire ça




Que veux tu , j'ai que de bonnes idées :rose: . Sinon ca farte chez toi ?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que c'est pas le sien de gamin... Je suis sûre et certaine qu'ils ont adopté...  :mouais:



Pfff, maintenant il parait que C'line garde du sperme de R'né dans le frigo pour un deuxième gosse (2ème monstre)...    :rateau:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, maintenant il parait que C'line garde du sperme de R'né dans le frigo pour un deuxième gosse (2ème monstre)...    :rateau:


Tu m'étonnes qu'ils sont pas tout frais les gamins !! Pis quand tu vois l'état du René...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

'lut...:sleep:...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu , j'ai que de bonnes idées :rose: . Sinon ca farte chez toi ?


 Tu portes des claquettes en ce moment ? 

Sinon, tout est pecap


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut...:sleep:...


 lutsa :sleep: too


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut...:sleep:...


Hello !  Alors, on se lève ?


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Bonjour Franswa! 

Tient, maintenant que je connais l'adresse de ton blog je vais le mettre dans les favoris de mon blog.   pareil pour iNano.


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit le résultat...  :affraid:  :rateau:



ouais comme tu dis, c'est pas un sex symbole  
m'enfin il y du pognon... donc ça va etre un aspi 
a nunuche...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

il est tordu le pti  ...   :affraid: ... il a la tête de celui qui aime la vie ..

enfin bon , je vous lèche, je vais prendre ma douce ( ça va jaser  )


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est tordu le pti  ...   :affraid: ... il a la tête de celui qui aime la vie ..
> 
> enfin bon , je vous lèche, je vais prendre ma douce ( ça va jaser  )


M'enfin Maïwen !!!! La charte !!!!!   :rateau:   
Mais il est très bien ce jeu de mots...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Non rien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non rien


 
Hein?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non rien



pareil...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil...


Pas mieux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...



Ton compte est bon !


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

ha bon ??!!??


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ha bon ??!!??



ben oui.........


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut les floodeurs


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui.........



Pourquoi pas ...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs


Hello !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ...


Mais ça n'est qu'une éventualité...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon , je vous lèche, je vais prendre ma douce ( ça va jaser  )


Aime beaucoup, moi  :rose:  :love:

Edit : C'est qui ta douce ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ha bon ??!!??



Aucune réclamation n'est possible


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ...



parce que.........


iNano et l' Etudiant, vous etes en train de casser une discussion super interessante.....vous pourriez suivre un peu c'est pas vrai....


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui.........


décooooooooone...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce que.........
> 
> 
> iNano et l' Etudiant, vous etes en train de casser une discussion super interessante.....vous pourriez suivre un peu c'est pas vrai....


Oups, sorry... J'ai voulu m'incruster discretos mais tu avais l'oeil...    :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce que.........



Je sais, je sais ....




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> iNano et l' Etudiant, vous etes en train de casser une discussion super interessante.....vous pourriez suivre un peu c'est pas vrai....




C'est vrai ça je commençai à m'ouvrir aux autres !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

INano 9 lettres au hasard ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> décooooooooone...



et non......


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> INano 9 lettres au hasard ?


Incruster...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

C le déluge sur Paris actuellement , awesome !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

recoucou


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oups, sorry... J'ai voulu m'incruster discretos mais tu avais l'oeil...    :rateau:


Et quel oeil ! T'as vu la photo ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et quel oeil ! T'as vu la photo ?


Oui j'ai vu et maintenant j'ai peur alors je ne la ramène pas trop...    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

ben, c'est fou, en cette periode, y a jamais personne au toubarvert....a part quelques encerclés....
curieux....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

tiens, c'est pas tres malin ça....
en passant de la verison 5.1.1 Beta4 a la 5.1.1 finale, omniweb a perdu le Francais.....
tant pis....


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, c'est fou, en cette periode, y a jamais personne au toubarvert....a part quelques encerclés....
> curieux....


Ah oui tiens c'est vrai


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens c'est vrai



le temps que je te salut, tu etais parti.....sauvage...


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce que.........
> 
> 
> iNano et l' Etudiant, vous etes en train de casser une discussion super interessante.....vous pourriez suivre un peu c'est pas vrai....


Désolé, je venais juste d'arriver sur les forums :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

je viens de me reveiller, il fait chaud , je suis toute raplapla de raplapla
un vrai chiffon d'un sac a patate vide


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me reveiller, il fait chaud , je suis toute raplapla de raplapla
> un vrai chiffon d'un sac a patate vide



la même mais en couleur.

coucou les floodeurs.


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me reveiller, il fait chaud , je suis toute raplapla de raplapla
> un vrai chiffon d'un sac a patate vide



Moi aussi j'suis toute raplapla y fait une chaleur à crever dans c'bureau (pas d'clim => sous les toits sans isolation + vélux et baies vitrées) Je meurs!!! J'arrive pas à travailler!  :sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai la clim' au taf :style:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

Le meilleur moment pour se détendre est celui où on pas le temps de le faire !! ...

...remuez vous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la clim' au taf :style:




et voila      

il en a toujours un, immancablement , pour se la peter plus haut que son nez !!!


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

Rrrrrrraggghhh pas la clim, et plein taf... on peut même pas flooder tranquille ici !!
c'est une proposition que je vas faire pour la mise à jour de la nouvelle convention collective :
"article 12. alinéa 3 : laisser le temps aux employer de flooder tranquille"


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la clim' au taf :style:



moi je suis en maladie, tranquille chez moi....


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrraggghhh pas la clim, et plein taf... on peut même pas flooder tranquille ici !!
> c'est une proposition que je vas faire pour la mise à jour de la nouvelle convention collective :
> "article 12. alinéa 3 : laisser le temps aux employer de flooder tranquille"



   j'suis bien d'accord!


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila
> 
> il en a toujours un, immancablement , pour se la peter plus haut que son nez !!!



de toute façon la clim' ça sert qu'à une seule chose : "pouvoir mettre ses vêtements d'hiver l'été"


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous.

Il pleut à Paname.
C'est cool.


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis en maladie, tranquille chez moi....


  méfie toi des dénonciations...


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toutes et tous.
> 
> Il pleut à Paname.
> C'est cool.


Ca rafraîchit...
Mais dis donc TranXarnoss on serait pas voisins?
chui dans le 94 aussi moué!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

coucou les floodeurs !! petite question au passage .. quelqu'un saurait convertir une image qui est .pdf en format .jpg ?  :rose: merci bon apres midi


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

Citation:
 	 	 		 			 				Posté par *stook*
_moi je suis en maladie, tranquille chez moi....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


Ho! T'es malade Stook!!! ?


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs !! petite question au passage .. quelqu'un saurait convertir une image qui est .pdf en format .jpg ? :rose: merci bon apres midi



un accro à mac gé qui ne sait pas ça ...

... c'est même pas une question de nioube ça 


ps : Là


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrraggghhh pas la clim, et plein taf... on peut même pas flooder tranquille ici !!
> c'est une proposition que je vas faire pour la mise à jour de la nouvelle convention collective :
> "article 12. alinéa 3 : laisser le temps aux employer de flooder tranquille"



quand je serait patron.
je mettrait des pauses flood a mes employer


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca rafraîchit...
> Mais dis donc TranXarnoss on serait pas voisins?
> chui dans le 94 aussi moué!



Ben si on est dans le même département, alors on est pas loin..t'es où ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs !! petite question au passage .. quelqu'un saurait convertir une image qui est .pdf en format .jpg ?  :rose: merci bon apres midi


Aperçu... tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs !! petite question au passage .. quelqu'un saurait convertir une image qui est .pdf en format .jpg ?  :rose: merci bon apres midi




tu clique une fois sur ton image et tu fais fichier "ouvrir avec apercu"tu ouvre et  puis enregistrer ......et la sera en jpg


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> méfie toi des dénonciations...



mais je suis vraiment malade et chez moi.....pouvez me denoncer, m'en fout....suis en regle...


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ben si on est dans le même département, alors on est pas loin..t'es où ?




dans ton ........


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quand je serait patron.
> je mettrait des pauses flood a mes employer



Dit dit ce sera quoi l'nom t'as boîte!!!???    Prem's pour les embauches!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ho! T'es malade Stook!!! ?



oui, je me suis explosé un oeil.....
d'ailleurs, je m'absente une trentaine de minute, avec ces pitin® de goutes, j'y vois plus rien....c'est chi***.......


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Dit dit ce sera quoi l'nom t'as boîte!!!???    Prem's pour les embauches!!!




action flood.


on feras du conseil pour la culture.


le meilleur moyen de se cultivé s'est le flood.


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me suis explosé un oeil.....
> d'ailleurs, je m'absente une trentaine de minute, avec ces pitin® de goutes, j'y vois plus rien....c'est chi***.......



Ha wouai!! J'l'ai vu la photo de ton oeil hier!!! Aïe! C quelque chose!!! Mais si tu flooooood trop c l'autre qui va prendre aussi!!!


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha wouai!! J'l'ai vu la photo de ton oeil hier!!! Aïe! C quelque chose!!! Mais si tu flooooood trop c l'autre qui va prendre aussi!!!



le flood peut tué !


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le flood peut tué !



Ouai ils devraient mettre sur l'forum: "Attention l'abus de flood nui gravement à la santé"


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ils devraient mettre sur l'forum: "Attention l'abus de flood nui gravement à la santé"




avec le petit encar noir et blanc comme sur les clopes!


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Toys m'a tuer...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

Définition du floodeur : 

C'est quelqu'un qui n'a rien à dire mais plutôt que de le garder pour soi, il prèfère que tout le monde le sache !! 

[size=-1][/size]


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toys m'a tuer...


quand ?
j'en est pas souvenir!


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeurs !! petite question au passage .. quelqu'un saurait convertir une image qui est .pdf en format .jpg ? :rose: merci bon apres midi


Même pas besoin de GraphicConverter, Aperçu suffit 

Aperçu > Enregistrer sous > format: (et tu choisis)


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Que c bien les vacances de ne lire que des livres ! J'adore ! 

Pour autant le flood reste dangereux pour les passionnées de littérature comme moi plus tu restes sur ce thread moins tu as envie de lire , c affolant  .


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Définition du floodeur :
> 
> C'est quelqu'un qui n'a rien à dire mais plutôt que de le garder pour soi, il prèfère que tout le monde le sache !!




Un floodeur est donc une personne avec bien peu de goût qui est plus intéréssé par lui même que par moi !!


----------



## bouilla (28 Juillet 2005)

Faut dire, il est tellement géniallissime ce thread..


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, il est tellement géniallissime ce thread..



On s' y fait bien.
C'est comme les vins, faut s'y habituer au début, et après...


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

oui mais alors, flooder pour rien dire, je suis contre  

non vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

je vais vite acheter du pain avant que ma boulangere ferme
pour partir a la piscine !!


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vite acheter du pain avant que ma boulangere ferme
> pour partir a la piscine !!


Ta boulangère part à la piscine ?  :mouais: 
Enfin, si elle veut hein...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui mais alors, flooder pour rien dire, je suis contre
> 
> non vraiment




Et ta dame italienne va bien ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vite acheter du pain avant que ma boulangere ferme
> pour partir a la piscine !!


tu vas donner à manger aux nageurs ?  :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vite acheter du pain avant que ma boulangere ferme
> pour partir a la piscine !!



J'ai mangé une pomme hier, elle était délicieuse !!


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vite acheter du pain avant que ma boulangere ferme
> pour partir a la piscine !!


alors ça c'est du flood constructif et intéressant...
et pour Robertav Hip, hip, hip...


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors ça c'est du flood constructif et intéressant...
> et pour Robertav Hip, hip, hip...



*HOURRA !!!!*


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

ça te va bien ce soir Tranx ...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

"Presque tous les hommes vivent inconsciemment dans l'ennui. L'ennui fait le fond de la vie, c'est l'ennui qui a inventé les jeux, les distractions ...."



Ce qui est sûr c'est que l'ennui n' a pas inventé ce thread ... :mouais:[size=-1][/size]


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

ça y est, je revois..... 


 <-----ceci n'est pas un clin d'oeil, mais un autoportrait ( periode jaune )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

peut on feinter la machine....?

mince, bien teinté......


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, je revois.....
> 
> 
> <-----ceci n'est pas un clin d'oeil, mais un autoportrait ( periode jaune )




   mon pauvre!!! Fait gaffe au deuxième!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça te va bien ce soir Tranx ...



16h et déjà le soir pour toi ? :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça te va bien ce soir Tranx ...


 [mode commèrage]Qu'est ce que vous faites tous les deux ce soir?  :rose: [/mode commèrage]


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

ouhla ! j'ai dit ça moi ? :affraid: non je voulais dire " ça te va bien ce rose " ... mais je devais penser à autre chose ...  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouhla ! j'ai dit ça moi ? :affraid: non je voulais dire " ça te va bien ce rose " ... mais je devais penser à autre chose ...  :mouais:




C'est vrai, le rose me sied à merveille. Par contre le tutu me boudinne un peu...

En fait j'ai mis le rose par hasard. C'est la première fois que je colorais le texte...
Bon, sinon ça va ?
Fait Chhaaauuuuddd .....
Encore au boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

depuis quelques jour ma boulangere ne fais que a sa tete   

samedi dernier a fermé a 11h et dans la semaine elle ferme entre 14h et 17h..
pourquoi ?
parce qu'elle en a marre me dit donc elle ferme et va a la piscine .... 
et moi ne me reste que a traverser la ville pour chercher ma baguette
au lieu d'aller juste en face de chez moi


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouhla ! j'ai dit ça moi ? :affraid: non je voulais dire " ça te va bien ce rose " ... mais je devais penser à autre chose ...  :mouais:


Tu penses souvent à autre chose... 
[Mode fainéant off]Bon ben je retourne bosser moi.


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis quelques jour ma boulangere ne fais que a sa tete
> 
> samedi dernier a fermé a 11h et dans la semaine elle ferme entre 14h et 17h..
> pourquoi ?
> ...


      

J'avais donc bon !!


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis quelques jour ma boulangere ne fais que a sa tete
> 
> samedi dernier a fermé a 11h et dans la semaine elle ferme entre 14h et 17h..
> pourquoi ?
> ...



Je serai toi j'achéterai des biscottes ...

... un paquet ça te fait au moins deux semaines


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

va a la piscine avec elle, comme ça ,en revenant, tu prends ta baguette et hop.....


pitin®, presque les 10000... tu calmes.....


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2005)

[Mode fout la merde On]


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi ne me reste que a traverser la ville pour chercher ma baguette
> au lieu d'aller juste en face de chez moi


Ben çà te fait du bien de marcher. 
L'autre jour tu as dis que tes cuisses étaient trop grosses.  
[Mode fout la merde Off]
Bisous. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> [Mode fout la merde On]
> Ben çà te fait du bien de marcher.
> L'autre jour tu as dis que tes cuisses étaient trop grosses.
> [Mode fout la merde Off]
> Bisous. :love:




m'en fou , j'ai deja un mari !!!         


et j'ai pas envie d'avoir un amant !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> [Mode fout la merde On]
> Ben çà te fait du bien de marcher.
> L'autre jour tu as dis que tes cuisses étaient trop grosses.
> [Mode fout la merde Off]
> Bisous. :love:




en cas de regime, le pain est deconseillé.....


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en cas de regime, le pain est deconseillé.....



.... et ouai mais pas la piscine


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou , j'ai deja un mari !!!


Le pauvre...   


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai pas envie d'avoir un amant !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Tant pis pour toi. Tu sais pas ce que tu perds.  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en cas de regime, le pain est deconseillé.....


mais non ... c'est ce que tu mets sur le pain qui est pas bon 


hey c'est l'heure du gouter  !!


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non ... c'est ce que tu mets sur le pain qui est pas bon
> 
> 
> hey c'est l'heure du gouter  !!



Trop tard !!
J'ai déjà pris 2 mini viennoiseries et 1 pomme.

et vous, qu'allez-vous manger pour votre 4 heures ?

Qui va oser se la faire à la porc, genre 14ans : Nutella sur de la brioche avec un jus d'orange ou une menthe à l'eau bien fraîche ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard !!
> J'ai déjà pris 2 mini viennoiseries et 1 pomme.
> 
> et vous, qu'allez-vous manger pour votre 4 heures ?


la pomme c'est pour te dire que tu manges équilibré et que les viennoiseries c'est pas grave ? 


tu veux une madeleine ?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2005)

Je bois... Un grand verre de jus de pomme bien frais. 
Fait 35 dehors...


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la pomme c'est pour te dire que tu manges équilibré et que les viennoiseries c'est pas grave ?
> 
> 
> tu veux une madeleine ?



Même pas.
Les viennoiseries étaient pas prévues. C'est la monnaie de la boulangerie sur un ticket resto... des fois faut faire des sacrifices.  
et la pomme c'est parce que j'aime bien, na !


----------



## NED (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou , j'ai deja un mari !!!
> et j'ai pas envie d'avoir un amant !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Ha ca OUI,
Quand on rentre dans le cercle des Dindes!
Après tu peux toujours courrir....


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> et vous, qu'allez-vous manger pour votre 4 heures ?



Moi c de l'eau de l'eau de l'eau!!! J'ai rien à manger et y fait tellement cho!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha ca OUI,
> Quand on rentre dans le cercle des Dindes!
> Après tu peux toujours courrir....




il est confortable et douillet tu sais  !!  

et puis  les dindes ne courent pas, elle sautillent


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est confortable et douillet tu sais  !!
> 
> et puis  les dindes ne courent pas, elle sautillent


elles glougloutent aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis les dindes ne courent pas, elle sautillent


 
Heu...    avec ou sans la tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen !


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Elle se mange parfois, mais généralement on les four*** avant (oups la charte :rose: )


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> maiwen !


Pareil 

 maiwen ! 



_Y'a de l'écho, non?  
_


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> maiwen !


coucou Charlub


----------



## duracel (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut les piliers.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> maiwen


 
LA CHARTE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

COUCOU PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 5 (5 membre(s) et 0 invité(s)) 
Charlub, duracel+, maiwen, joeldu18cher, jahrom 





Réagissez enfin !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

flutte alors ! joel ! pas de photos de moi nue sur le forum s'il te plait !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> flutte alors ! joel ! pas de photos de moi nue sur le forum s'il te plait !


Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ?
Ah... euh...
Zut je me suis fait avoir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ?
> Ah... euh...
> Zut je me suis fait avoir


 
Il fait beau à Lille ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ?
> Ah... euh...
> Zut je me suis fait avoir



oui, moi aussi....


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, moi aussi....


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> flutte alors ! joel ! pas de photos de moi nue sur le forum s'il te plait !


fluTE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 préservons notre intimité


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

bon alors faut savoir ... c'est flutte ou flûte ? moi je sais pas ... voilà c'et bien flûte c'est la bergère qui dit n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> fluTE! préservons *notre* intimité


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>





C'est quoi ce jugement , jaloux ?  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors faut savoir ... c'est flutte ou flûte ? moi je sais pas ... voilà c'et bien flûte c'est la bergère qui dit n'importe quoi


flûte!! est la précision précise


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


  secret


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce jugement , jaloux ? :mouais:


 
non, dubitatif !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> non, dubitatif !


tu ne peux pas comprendre ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu ne peux pas comprendre ...


 
Si tu le dis... 

non... en fait.. je comprends tout


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu ne peux pas comprendre ...




Roooh Joel elle est même pas encore majeur  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh Joel elle est même pas encore majeur :mouais:


 
T'imagine l'écart d'age


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau à Lille ?


J'en sais rien j'y suis pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien j'y suis pas


 
Rololohhhhhhh....   


J'ai du mal   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors faut savoir ... c'est flutte ou flûte ? moi je sais pas ... voilà c'et bien flûte c'est la bergère qui dit n'importe quoi



Oh là j'ai toujours dit qu'on écrivait flûte !   

C'est toi qui écris flutte !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh là j'ai toujours dit qu'on écrivait flûte !
> 
> C'est toi qui écris flutte !


 

ça gaze ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Notre bergère de retour. 
Oh Yeah !!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze ?



Ouais ! Et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Tempête sur la ville !!!!
Des grêlons énormes au passage !!!
Au début j'avais cru que le voisin cassait des trucs dans la cour (sous ma fenêtre) !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Notre bergère de retour.
> Oh Yeah !!



Salut TranX !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Et toi ça mousse ?


 
Yes, Trinkil !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh là j'ai toujours dit qu'on écrivait flûte !
> 
> C'est toi qui écris flutte !


ouais ouais c'est ça ... la première fois j'ai écrit flûte et tu as dit flutte ! alors flûtte !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh Joel elle est même pas encore majeur  :mouais:




je sais ! je blague ! mais notre maiwen a des succès sur n'importe quel âge apparemment ... d'où le danger du surf internet pour les jeunes ...   et là par contre , on ne rigole pas ... sinon maiwen est majeure dans pas longtemps ,mais encore bien fragile et ne se rendant pas compte de tout ... mais bon c'est surement une part de son charme


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

Comment vont les moutons furtifs ? Tu les as tondus ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je sais ! je blague ! mais notre maiwen a des succès sur n'importe quel âge apparemment ... d'où le danger du surf internet pour les jeunes ...   et là par contre , on ne rigole pas ... sinon maiwen est majeure dans pas longtemps ,mais encore bien fragile et ne se rendant pas compte de tout ... mais bon c'est surement une part de son charme


les combien la séance de psy ? ...  t'arrête un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là il est trop tard pour vous proposer *des boudoirs et un chocolat chaud*, c'était tout à l'heure, _sinon vous mangerez plus rien au diner !_


 

Propose toujours !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tempête sur la ville !!!!
> Des grêlons énormes au passage !!!
> Au début j'avais cru que le voisin cassait des trucs dans la cour (sous ma fenêtre) !!!!


les volets de l'immeuble ont des impacts terribles ! jamais vu ça!


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> encore bien fragile et ne se rendant pas compte de tout ...


Ça va lui faire plaisir ça tiens  

(edit) keske je disais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

ça se passe où vos tempêtes ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les combien la séance de psy ? ...  t'arrête un peu ?


pas de psy .. c'est une question de conscience ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais c'est ça ... la première fois j'ai écrit flûte et tu as dit flutte ! alors flûtte !!!



Mais comment tu mens comme un arracheur de dents !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça se passe où vos tempêtes ?


lis dans le pseudo !! je suis tourangeau expatrié dans le cher


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les combien la séance de psy ? ...  t'arrête un peu ?





L'exemple type qu'une femme n'aime pas se faire analysee


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Spyro, salut ma Bergère adorée !
> :love:  :love:
> 
> Là il est trop tard pour vous proposer *des boudoirs et un chocolat chaud*, c'était tout à l'heure, _sinon vous mangerez plus rien au diner !_



Bonjour à toi mon Roberto ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lis dans le pseudo !! je suis tourangeau expatrié dans le cher


 
Oui, mais je peux pas savoir, spyro par le de ça , mais la ville dans le profil c'est pas ça... bref ça va pas... de l'ordre, de l'ordre, de l'ordre enfin !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Spyro, salut ma Bergère adorée !
> :love:  :love:
> 
> Là il est trop tard pour vous proposer *des boudoirs et un chocolat chaud*, c'était tout à l'heure, _sinon vous mangerez plus rien au diner !_



tiens, on ne te voit pas souvent ici.... Roberto....


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

pfffffffffff


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2005)

Vivement que je remonte dans mes alpages...  

*La Suisse a vécu jeudi sa journée la plus chaude de l'année. Genève a battu son propre record, avec 36,2 degrés, contre 34,8 la veille. La pollution à l'ozone a dépassé les 120 microgrammes par m³ pratiquement dans tout le pays. *


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que je remonte dans mes alpages...
> 
> *La Suisse a vécu jeudi sa journée la plus chaude de l'année. Genève a battu son propre record, avec 36,2 degrés, contre 34,8 la veille. La pollution à l'ozone a dépassé les 120 microgrammes par m³ pratiquement dans tout le pays. *




mais que fais tu par ici ??????     

 c'est la chaleur qui t'as fait perdre le chemin?   




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais que fais tu par ici ??????
> 
> c'est la chaleur qui t'as fait perdre le chemin?
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai que c'est la première fois, que je viens dans ce lieu de perdition.


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je peux pas savoir, spyro par le de ça , mais la ville dans le profil c'est pas ça... bref ça va pas... de l'ordre, de l'ordre, de l'ordre enfin !!!!!


Chuis chez mes parents    à un endroit qui me permet de me rendre à une AES Paris


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

coucou wobewto


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Demain c'est la quille_


Je sais pas si détourer des quilles c'est beaucoup mieux  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Bulletin Météo :
Orage sur Paname.
Eclairs et tonnerre du tonnerre.

Toujours aussi lourd pourtant.
soif... soif...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

pas soif ... pas soif ...

jamais soif ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas soif ... pas soif ...
> 
> jamais soif ...


 

Certaine?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas soif ... pas soif ...
> 
> jamais soif ...


chameau! ...heu.... chamelle! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas soif ... pas soif ...
> 
> jamais soif ...



Oui t'es liquidophobe !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'es liquidophobe !


 
Elle à peur de se baigner aussi ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'es liquidophobe !


c'est vrai !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Elle à peur de se baigner aussi ?


pas peur de se baigner dans la guiness de charlub..?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai !



Je sais que c'est vrai, pas besoin de le confirmer !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ma chéwie, ça fait plaisiw de te cwoiser paw ici !
> :love:  :love:


moi on me croise pas , on prend rendez-vous ici ... j'y suis tout le temps  toi on t'y croise  


et non j'ai pas peur de me baigner


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que c'est vrai, pas besoin de le confirmer !


 
Bang bang !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi on me croise pas , on prend rendez-vous ici ... j'y suis tout le temps  toi on t'y croise
> 
> 
> et non j'ai pas peur de me baigner


tellement pilier de bar que ses ailes en sont rouges


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bang bang !!!



He shot me down ... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tellement pilier de bar que ses ailes en sont rouges


oranges ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> He shot me down ... :rateau:



...i hit the grown...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est la première fois, que je viens dans ce lieu de perdition.


Roberto, maintenant Sylko, ça devient sympa ici.....
tout le monde se rapplique...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> He shot me down ... :rateau:


 
Fan de Kill Bill aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oranges ...


 
Pourtant l'alcootest c'est vert      (heu... ou jaune je crois )


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant l'alcootest c'est vert      (heu... ou jaune je crois )


aucune idée ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fan de Kill Bill aussi ?



Oui, mais bon la chanson est connue quand même sans !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon la chanson est connue quand même sans !


non


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non


 
[accent mexicain] Si, c'est vrai [/accent mexicain]


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

bah en tout cas moi j'ai pas vu kill bill


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, maintenant Sylko, ça devient sympa ici.....
> tout le monde se rapplique...


 

Fin de cession dans mon bocal...   ouf !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah en tout cas moi j'ai pas vu kill bill


 
Arg....... c'est grave ça !!!! 


 macelene 

Bon... gigot.... bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non



Oui mais t'as pas de culture aussi !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as pas de culture aussi !


bon ben puisque c'est comme ça j'te ... nquiquine ! et puis flûte j'dis plus rien   

naméo


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as pas de culture aussi !


 Culture de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as pas de culture aussi !


 
[mode la blague qui tue] Même entre les orteils ?  [/mode la blague qui tue]


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant l'alcootest c'est vert      (heu... ou jaune je crois )


 Jaune quand t'as pas bu et vert quand t'as bu 

J'en ai fait un hier


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, maintenant Sylko, ça devient sympa ici.....
> tout le monde se rapplique...


  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> [mode la blague qui tue] Même entre les orteils ?  [/mode la blague qui tue]



Oui elle tue ... Ch'uis mort ... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Culture de quoi ?



De champignons ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben puisque c'est comme ça j'te ... nquiquine ! et puis flûte j'dis plus rien
> 
> naméo



Pourras-tu tenir ..?


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De champignons ...


  De champignons de ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourras-tu tenir ..?


évidemment ... je pars dans deux jours et après je te "vois" pas pendant 3 semaines ... je tiendrai bien sûr ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évidemment ... je pars dans deux jours et après je te "vois" pas pendant 3 semaines ... je tiendrai bien sûr ...



Oui mais là tu viens de parler ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là tu viens de parler ...


ah oui tiens ... je pensais qu'on parlait d'autre chose ... tu sais ... 

bon ...

  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Merci Franchaw d'avoir rafraichit ton bloooooooooooooooooooog


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De champignons de ?



De Paris ... J'aime les coins sombres !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De Paris ... J'aime les coins sombres !


sombre comme .. inside of a dog 


( c'est bon je dis plus rien )


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

alors, ça flood toujours


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors, ça flood toujours





Un floodeur reste toujours un floodeur  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Fan de Kill Bill aussi ?



non, mais de Nancy Sinatra peut etre.....(oui, c'est la fille de l'autre...)

these boots are marde for walkin' and that just what they'll do......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fin de cession dans mon bocal...   ouf !!!!



tiens, encore une Star, ça va Macelene...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Franchaw d'avoir rafraichit ton bloooooooooooooooooooog



roh lala.....ça fait un petit moment que je n'y suis pas allé....j'ai quelque liens sympa en plus....


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Franchaw d'avoir rafraichit ton bloooooooooooooooooooog


 de rien


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais de Nancy Sinatra peut etre.....(oui, c'est la fille de l'autre...)
> 
> these boots are marde for walkin' and that just what they'll do......




One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you ...



en voila au moins un qui connait ces classiques.......


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> roh lala.....ça fait un petit moment que je n'y suis pas allé....j'ai quelque liens sympa en plus....


 Envoie le paté


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you ...



Smash the pingouin !


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

Je m'y crois presque...
Y'a des touristes partout, il fait chaud et y'a d'la musique dans la rue.
En fin, pour la musique faut aimer la country...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors, ça flood toujours


 Apparemment


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y crois presque...
> Y'a des touristes partout, il fait chaud et y'a d'la musique dans la rue.
> En fin, pour la musique faut aimer la country...
> 
> ...




cooool...bientot les vacances...?.


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cooool...bientot les vacances...?.


Hello 
Samedi, à 15h50 exactement...
Est ce que j'aurais le plaisir d'être dans ton train ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment


                         
'swa


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 'swa


 Salut joel  

Tu vas bien ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

trop choooooooooooooooo


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon là il prend son bain avec sa grand mère, fini le bébisitingue !
Un peu de repos


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> trop choooooooooooooooo


 Prend une douche froide


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> trop choooooooooooooooo


Je reviens d'une balade en kayak sur la Lesse ... trop moiulllléééééééééééééééé     :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> trop choooooooooooooooo





Pour travailler ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour travailler ?


hé oui!! ça m'arrange pas du tout!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

pfff, pfff
pfff, pfff, 
salut les gens pfff
pfff, pfff, pfff
pfff


j'aimerais être une cotelette congelée


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pfff, pfff
> pfff, pfff,
> salut les gens pfff
> pfff, pfff, pfff
> ...





Tu tiens pas dans le congélo ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour travailler ?


je te soupconne de vouloir dire autre chose   :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hé oui!! ça m'arrange pas du tout!!





Un professeur qui travaille pendant les vacances ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

hello odré


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pfff, pfff
> pfff, pfff,
> salut les gens pfff
> pfff, pfff, pfff
> ...


pour passer à la casserolle?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je te soupconne de vouloir dire autre chose   :love:





Roooh mais celui ci il a des idées


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> pfff, pfff
> pfff, pfff,
> salut les gens pfff
> pfff, pfff, pfff
> ...


Ben, ma pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ma pauvre...



ben non j'tiens pas dans le congélo et j'ai travaillé toute la journée
devant une machine qui chauffe et des ordinateurs qui chauffent
ça va un peu mieux je suis revenu dans ma cave où j'habites   

c'est le bordel au boulot tout le réseau est cassé  :rateau: 
on dirait que l'ordinateur principale s'est fait hara kiiri
il a détruit tous ces liens ...   

on va rigoler demain    
ça tombe bien on a pas de boulot


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben non j'tiens pas dans le congélo et j'ai travaillé toute la journée
> devant une machine qui chauffe et des ordinateurs qui chauffent
> ça va un peu mieux je suis revenu dans ma cave où j'habites
> 
> ...


.... Ben, ma pauvre....


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben non j'tiens pas dans le congélo et j'ai travaillé toute la journée
> devant une machine qui chauffe


c'est quoi cette machine?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est *pas* un forum technique !


Qu'est-ce qui fait chauffer Odré?  ... c'est mieux?   :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et plein de boulo à propo de l'o avant le dodo.


GLOUPS !!!

(demande un coup de main à grug  )


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui fait chauffer Odré?  ... c'est mieux?   :love:


C'est pas odré qui chauffe là


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

On entend plus Odré ... on ne l'aurait pas oublié dans le frigo?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas odré qui chauffe là


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Violent coup de barre, chuis cuit.
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> ...



Tu arrives au bout de ton histoire d'o? ... ça dure! ... on pourrait en faire un film si ça continue


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

j'étais à proximité du frigo, c'est bientôt l'heure de manger ...

ma machine est une Konica QD 21, c'est une tireuse de photo (tendentieux...)
d'habitudes dans les labos, il ya la clim
mais là ils ont voulu faire des économies 

+ une développeuse + 4 ordinateurs 


pff^ff^ff^ff^ff^f^^f


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

comment vous êtes des hyènes !!!   

ouala je suis à peine partie que vous vous consollez avec des machines qui chauffent   

puisque c'est comme ça je repart !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala je suis à peine partie que vous vous consollez avec des machines qui chauffent


T'as raison, ils n'ont aucune moralité ces gens là !!  
Laisse les donc et reste avec moi tiens


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, ils n'ont aucune moralité ces gens là !!
> Laisse les donc et reste avec moi tiens


Ou bien avec moi... je débarque, j'ai pas participé à la débauche ! Tu partages Spyro ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment vous êtes des hyènes !!!
> 
> ouala je suis à peine partie que vous vous consollez avec des machines qui chauffent
> 
> puisque c'est comme ça je repart !



ON se consolait avec ce qu'on pouvait comme tu n'étais pas là    Maiwen


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Et ben !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer ... toujours là dès que ..... hummm ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer ... toujours là dès que ..... hummm ..



J'ai un bot ....


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben !!!


Enfin un glaçon parmi nous ..   

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer ... toujours là dès que ..... hummm ..


Que veux tu ? On l'a ou on l'a pas... et StarG, ben il l'a !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

non rien


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un glaçon parmi nous ..
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Moi un glaçon ??? On voit que t'as loupé mon strip toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un bot ....


Je te résume la situation
Il ya Odré qui a chaud au ... je te laisse le choix
Il y a Maiwen qui n'aime pas les machins chauds
Il y a Roberto qui a sorti son eau
Il y a moi qui voudrait rafraîchir l'athmosphère
Et il y a toi qui déboulle ... de glace! 

   
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non rien



Pas mieux !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu ? On l'a ou on l'a pas... et StarG, ben il l'a !!!



Et ouais ! :style:   

 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

bonjour


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


Hello Sloughi !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais ! :style:
> 
> :love:


Quelle classe !!!! :king: :style: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Salut Sloughi !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


    
3 pour ventiler un peu l'athmosphère


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quelle classe !!!! :king: :style: :love:



Merci ... :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quelle classe !!!! :king: :style: :love:


Je trouve aussi ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

re les floodeuses et floodeurs


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi ... c'est notre Aldo



Je vais t'en faire bouffer  de la mozzarella !!!


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeuses et floodeurs


Hello you !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeuses et floodeurs




Bonsoir Virpeen !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeuses et floodeurs


  à force de remuer le bras je commence à avoir chaud ..  :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

quel est le sujet aujourd'hui


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> à force de remuer le bras je commence à avoir chaud ..  :rateau:


Remue la tête à la place !!! :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> re les floodeuses et floodeurs




salut


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> quel est le sujet aujourd'hui


Les chaleurs d'Odré ...   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

J'adoooore ce bar pour l'accueil qui y règne  
En tant que potes virtuels (sauf toi, iNano  :love: ), vous êtes quand même pas mal du tout... :rose:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'en faire bouffer  de la mozzarella !!!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Et puis on est pas si virtuels que ça


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les chaleurs d'Odré ...   :love:




ah intéressant
vous avez trouver une solution?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> .... vous êtes quand même pas MÄLES du tout... :rose:  :love:


Et volià tout de suite les insultes ...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon allez je vais préparer une tite salade à soeurette... à tout de suite les zamis !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> ah intéressant
> vous avez trouver une solution?




a quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on est pas si virtuels que ça



Oui c'est bien vrai !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on est pas si virtuels que ça


Ben pour celles et ceux qui habitent loin de vous : si 
Il faudrait faire une AES... en plein milieu de la France... pour tous les macgéens, pour nous rencontrer... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> ah intéressant
> vous avez trouver une solution?


on cherche .... on cherche ...   mais faudrait qu'elle revienne


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a quoi ?


A ses grandes chaleurs


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour celles et ceux qui habitent loin de vous : si
> Il faudrait faire une AES... en plein milieu de la France... pour tous les macgéens, pour nous rencontrer... :love:



Si vous ne venez pas aux AES, les AES viendront à vous !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si vous ne venez pas aux AES, les AES viendront à vous !


Que dis-je : une AES mondiale !!!! 

Edit : une AES dans le Jura, ça vous dit ? :rose: J'connais un coin très sympa... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A ses grandes chaleurs



je ne suis pas la seule   
ne faîtes pas comme si j'étais pas là


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas la seule
> ne faîtes pas comme si j'étais pas là


Oui ... mais tu es la seule qui ai exposé son problème


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Que dis-je : une AES mondiale !!!!
> 
> Edit : une AES dans le Jura, ça vous dit ? :rose: J'connais un coin très sympa... :rose:



Pourquoi pas !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas !


C'est où le milieu de la France?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le milieu de la France?





l'ile de france ou st tropez ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le milieu de la France?



près du nord et pas trop loin du sud, entre l'est et l'ouest

j'ai bon ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'ile de france ou st tropez ?


Là je te rejoins !!!  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> près du nord et pas trop loin du sud, entre l'est et l'ouest
> 
> j'ai bon ?


Au milieu quoi! ...    

 :love:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le milieu de la France?




peut être Bourges :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Ouh là.... Mais il faut faire ça scientifiquement les enfants...  
Ne nous emballons pas...


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Au milieu quoi! ...
> 
> :love:


 ou peut être au centre


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> peut être Bourges :mouais:


Sortez vos mètres d"arpenteurs ... je crois qu'on "s'égare"


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sortez vos mètres d"arpenteurs ... je crois qu'on "s'égare"


 parce que on s'est déjà jamais égaré ici ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ou peut être au centre


voire son centre de gravité ... voire son épicentre!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> parce que on s'est déjà jamais égaré ici ?


Oui mais toujours dans le droit chemin ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> voire son centre de gravité ... voire son épicentre!




Arrête de te regarder le nombril comme ça !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> voire son centre de gravité ... voire son épicentre!


 c'est plus le milieu du centre ou le centre du milieu ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de te regarder le nombril comme ça !


Je sais plus avec la bedaine que j'ai ...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toujours dans le droit chemin ..


 donc on est jamais perdu alors  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus le milieu du centre ou le centre du milieu ?


En tout cas c'est pas à coté du centre ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

je suis relà


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> donc on est jamais perdu alors  :love:



normal ça tourne en rond !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> normal ça tourne en rond !


 Pas trop le tourni ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> normal ça tourne en rond !


enfin une note de bon sens !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis relà



On t'as vu !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> donc on est jamais perdu alors  :love:


Nous oui .. notre vertu jamais


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> enfin une note de bon sens !



Et oui ! La bergère, le bon sens près de chez vous !   :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> normal ça tourne en rond !



a force de tourner en rond
sa  fait tourner la tête


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> a force de tourner en rond
> sa tourne la tête



C'est une question d'habitude !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> normal ça tourne en rond !


   .... et toujours dans le bon sens ... jamais dans "l'interdit" ..


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .... et toujours dans le bon sens ... jamais dans "l'interdit" ..


et si on danse ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Donc si je vous ai bien suivi on a trouvé le centre de la France ... c'est le centre de nos discussions dans notre Thread  .... ouille la tête


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

vous venez dans ma maison de campagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Une page pour dire tout ça :affraid:

Allez un post de plus pour le constater


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous venez dans ma maison de campagne ?


Si c'est pas trop loin du centre ça va ...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous venez dans ma maison de campagne ?


Quand tu veux, c'est où ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous venez dans ma maison de campagne ?



Y a une connexion internet là-bas ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

c'est dans la région Centre en tout cas ... je vois pas trop pourquoi mais bon ...

edit : pas chez moi l'internet en tout cas , sinon ça me ferait moins chier d'y aller


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a une connexion internet là-bas ?


Il semblerait que non


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans la région Centre en tout cas ... je vois pas trop pourquoi mais bon ...



Grrrr .. ça fait une heure que l'on cherche le centre et toi tu as l'air de le connaitre


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous venez dans ma maison de campagne ?


Moi, je suis d'accord   
Je troque ma campagne contre la tienne !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a une connexion internet là-bas ?


Pourquoi faire? ... on sera tous là ... la maison de campagne de Maiwen est très vaste ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que non



Ah bah ça sert à rien alors ..


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans la région Centre en tout cas ... je vois pas trop pourquoi mais bon ...
> 
> edit : pas chez moi l'internet en tout cas , sinon ça me ferait moins chier d'y aller





Profite pour découvrir les alentours


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Un sage a parlé...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un sage a parlé...


Spyro!!!!!  ... elle drague!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire? ... on sera tous là ... la maison de campagne de Maiwen est très vaste ...


vous dormirez à la belle étoile, 2000m2 de terrain ça vous suffira bien

moi je garde la maison ... que je calcule ... 100m2 en bas ... plus le hangar 60 m 2 plus maintenant le grenier 60 m2 ... j'hésite ...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Spyro!!!!!  ... elle drague!


Ouhlalala... non non non pas du tout !!!   
Mais alors là pas du tout !!!!


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : pas chez moi l'internet en tout cas , sinon ça me ferait moins chier d'y aller



Mais tu n'auras pas besoin d'Internet si on est tous là  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un sage a parlé...


tu appelles qui un sage exactement ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous dormirez à la belle étoile, 2000m2 de terrain ça vous suffira bien
> 
> moi je garde la maison ... que je calcule ... 100m2 en bas ... plus le hangar 60 m 2 plus maintenant le grenier 60 m2 ... j'hésite ...


Pour moi juste un petit placard ça ira ..


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles qui un sage exactement ?


Laissez tomber le coup du sage... j'ai totalement raté mon effet... on oublie...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi juste un petit placard ça ira ..


y'a pas de petit placard ... des armoires à la limite ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouhlalala... non non non pas du tout !!!
> Mais alors là pas du tout !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de petit placard ... des armoires à la limite ...


Ta garde-robe ... c'est bon   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ta garde-robe ... c'est bon   :rateau:



Et ben !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ta garde-robe ... c'est bon   :rateau:


non celles de mon ptit frère ou de mes parents ... moi j'ai pas d'armoire ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non celles de mon ptit frère ou de mes parents ... moi j'ai pas d'armoire ...


Même pas un tout petit tiroir ???   :rose:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un tout petit tiroir ???   :rose:


si mais tu rentres pas dedans ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi, une tente suffit... mais j'veux pas être toute seule dedans ! :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben !!!


Tutututut ...  reste dans la classe Aldo


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si mais tu rentres pas dedans ...



Mais si il est haut comme une pomme ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si mais tu rentres pas dedans ...


le tiroir c'est pout toi .. je prendrai le lit ..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tutututut ...  reste dans la classe Aldo



Je vais t'en faire bouffer de la mozzarella !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais si il est haut comme une pomme ...


deux pommes ..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

j'habites à la campagne, dans un studio de 35 m carré
c'est petit mais y'a la campagne


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> le tiroir c'est pout toi .. je prendrai le lit ..


eh ben tu peux te brosser pour ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'en faire bouffer de la mozzarella !!!




encore  ??????????????


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, une tente suffit... mais j'veux pas être toute seule dedans ! :rose:


Je crois que c'est un appel à candidature... ça veux dire que tu ne veux pas de moi...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un appel à candidature... ça veux dire que tu ne veux pas de moi...


paraît-il que tu dragues  mais tu dragues qui finalement ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben tu peux te brosser pour ça ...



Oui, oui il se brossera le bougre ... Tout contre ton lit !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben tu peux te brosser pour ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore  ??????????????



Apparemment il aime le lait de bufflonne !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un appel à candidature... ça veux dire que tu ne veux pas de moi...


Bien sûr que si ! C'était tellement évident (quoique... y'en a toujours qui ne suivent pas toutes les histoires de tout le monde, faut pas oublier... :rose: )

Mais on peut partager aussi, non ? :rose:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> paraît-il que tu dragues  mais tu dragues qui finalement ?


Arf... :mouais: tout ça pour me prendre des ptites boules rouges...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'habites à la campagne, dans un studio de 35 m carré
> c'est petit mais y'a la campagne


Y a du foin pour .... ?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si ! C'était tellement évident (quoique... y'en a toujours qui ne suivent pas toutes les histoires de tout le monde, faut pas oublier... :rose: )
> 
> Mais on peut partager aussi, non ? :rose:





Partager qui ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si ! C'était tellement évident (quoique... y'en a toujours qui ne suivent pas toutes les histoires de tout le monde, faut pas oublier... :rose: )
> 
> Mais on peut partager aussi, non ? :rose:


Tu sais bien qu'il me faur de la place quand je dors... mais bon, pour Maïwen, je ferai une exception... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

bioman doit appeler un copain

-roby tu as le numero ?
-oui , il est au frigo !!!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a du foin pour .... ?




Jo toujours sur les bons coups


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> paraît-il que tu dragues  mais tu dragues qui finalement ?


Elle est sage ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un habite du côté de Vesdun ou de Chazemais ?   
Paraîtrait que le centre géographique de la France se trouve dans l'une de ces deux communes  ...
Vous pouvez aller voir ici


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Partager qui ?


Et avec qui? ...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un habite du côté de Vesdun ou de Chazemais ?
> Paraîtrait que le centre géographique de la France se trouve dans l'une de ces deux communes  ...
> Vous pouvez aller voir ici


Tu t'ennuies tant que ça avec moi ?


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien qu'il me faur de la place quand je dors... mais bon, pour Maïwen, je ferai une exception... :rose:


tu veux partager notre tente avec Maiwen   
Mais tu sais que dans SA maison de campagne, elle doit avoir SA chambre...  

M'enfin, après tout... C'est elle qui décide... Apparemment, y'en a qui voudraient bien son lit alors... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et avec qui? ...





mais auras t'on la réponse ?  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

tu me fatigues.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Jo toujours sur les bons coups


35m2 c'est peu pour 2 lits indépendants .. c'est pourquoi je demandais s'il y a du foin dans le grenier!
je ne pensais pas à mal moi ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Y'a pas de réponse...  
Tout ça n'est que pure spéculation... à moins que ? :rose:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de réponse...
> Tout ça n'est que pure spéculation... à moins que ? :rose:





A moins que quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


à la tienne !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


Fatigue générale ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.




haaa le  dur boulot de cuisine


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Étienne


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un habite du côté de Vesdun ou de Chazemais ?
> Paraîtrait que le centre géographique de la France se trouve dans l'une de ces deux communes  ...
> Vous pouvez aller voir ici


Et bien voilà ... on sait où on doit aller maintenant .. tu es la meilleure élève de la classe Virpen


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Étienne




Tiens la bien ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> à la tienne !




tchin !!!!!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà ... on sait où on doit aller maintenant .. tu es la meilleure élève de la classe Virpen


Oh, merci ... :rose: 
Ça faisait bien longtemps qu'on ne me l'avait pas dit :rose:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh, merci ... :rose:
> Ça faisait bien longtemps qu'on ne me l'avait pas dit :rose:





Même pas iNano ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

tu me fatigues.


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


Décidément... C'est bien un fatigue générale : le docteur en est certain maintenant  
Virus, certainement... car il y a d'autres patients dans la salle... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


l'a buggé Sonny, l'est en boucle !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Décidément... C'est bien un fatigue générale : le docteur en est certain maintenant
> Virus, certainement... car il y a d'autres patients dans la salle... :rateau:


Y a t il un remède doc ?


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

>


C'est marrant : on peut très bien suivre le cheminement de ta pensée comme ça...  
'aime beaucoup


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il un remède doc ?


oh bien sur qu'il y'en a un ... un très sûr ... un radical ...  ...

mais faut croire que c'est pas possible  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh bien sur qu'il y'en a un ... un très sûr ... un radical ...  ...
> 
> mais faut croire que c'est pas possible  :mouais:





C quoi ton remede doctoresse maiwen ?


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il un remède doc ?



il faut prendre des vacances


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il un remède doc ?


Pas certain ma pauv' dame...  
Ce bar est un vrai bouillon de culture...  
Y z'ont tous chopé ce satané virus...  
Il y aurait bien une solution : quarantaine !!!!  Tous ensemble à la campagne !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh bien sur qu'il y'en a un ... un très sûr ... un radical ...  ...
> 
> mais faut croire que c'est pas possible  :mouais:


Y a des trucs dont on ne peut jamais se débarasser... un peu comme des boulets qu'on traîne longtemps, longtemps...   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas certain ma pauv' dame...
> Ce bar est un vrai bouillon de culture...
> Y z'ont tous chopé ce satané virus...
> Il y aurait bien une solution : quarantaine !!!!  Tous ensemble à la campagne !!!! :love:  :love:



Ouais !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ton remede doctoresse maiwen ?



Le sexe, fils du désert, le sexe....


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ton remede doctoresse maiwen ?


tu connais déjà ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!!


Géniaaaaaal !  
Allez, on laisse le virus et on part tous !!! :love: 

Heu  ... attendez... on va où ?  
Et c'est quiqui vient ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Géniaaaaaal !
> Allez, on laisse le virus et on part tous !!! :love:
> 
> Heu  ... attendez... on va où ?
> Et c'est quiqui vient ?


Tu sais que je t' :love: toi...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu connais déjà ...




On se connaît ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

tu me fatigues.


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

je parle du remède ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


Bon allez : faites vos valises, on emmène Sonnyboy à la campagne... ça uuuuuurge !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle du remède ...


Il copmprend vite mais faut lui expliquer longtemps, longtemps...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je parle du remède ...




Autant pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

shut up !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je t' :love: toi...


 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues.


Y a pas un admin pour débloquer Sonny ?  
Je sais pas moi, un reboot, un sujet à troller, une victime à abraser, quelque chose quoi !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi


Heu  "au temps pour moi"...  
Et le temps semble bien long parfois...


----------



## Sloughi (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez : faites vos valises, on emmène Sonnyboy à la campagne... ça uuuuuurge !



une question
c'est contagieux? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un admin pour débloquer Sonny ?
> Je sais pas moi, un reboot, un sujet à troller, une victime à abraser, quelque chose quoi !



Non là il a l'OS en anglais !  

Thank you Sonnyboy !


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> shut up !




Désolé mais je suis bien revenu et je partirai pas de si tôt


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  "au temps pour moi"...
> Et le temps semble bien long parfois...



Ah merci de le corriger !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  "au temps pour moi"...


Au tambour, moi !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> une question
> c'est contagieux? :mouais:



Oui, tu as ton futal qui tombe d'ailleur...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

j'ai une idée de victime moi 

edit : virpeen, c'est ouverture facile addiction ça


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as ton futal qui tombe d'ailleur...



ZIP !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> une question
> c'est contagieux? :mouais:


Oui, si tu restes trop longtemps en présence du virus, tu seras forcément contaminé... même les plus résistants (patients) sont infectés... C'est un truc méchant... et qui dure longtemps, longtemps... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je suis bien revenu et je partirai pas de si tôt



Mais tu peux rester minou...




Mais tu la plantes...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au tambour, moi !


Et si on sort l'artillerie lourde, c'est OTAN pour moi !!!!  
Chaaargez


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu peux rester minou...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi ma main droite dans ta face ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un admin pour débloquer Sonny ?
> Je sais pas moi, un reboot, un sujet à troller, une victime à abraser, quelque chose quoi !




moi !!!!!    pas admin mais je peux faire quelque chose  :rose: 


sonny ? 
sonny love? 

tu est oùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù?????????


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi !!!!!    pas admin mais je peux faire quelque chose  :rose:
> 
> 
> sonny ?
> ...




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ma main droite dans ta face ?



Quelle violence !!!

Je suis choqué, mon petit tendron...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ma main droite dans ta face ?


Pas gentil


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi !!!!!    pas admin mais je peux faire quelque chose  :rose:
> 
> 
> sonny ?
> ...



Derrière toi !

Je peux entrer dans le cercle des dindes ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas gentil



En effet ... Mais bon moi je mise sur Sonny !


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas gentil




Même si c'est au troisième dégrès ses paroles , j'ai pas d'humour avec certains personnes elles se reconnaitront


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Derrière toi !
> 
> Je peux entrer dans le cercle des dindes ?



C'est horrible ce que je viens d'écrire... 

Horrible...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

pitiéééééé !!! faites qu'il arrete !!!!!!     

c'est au moins la 15eme fois que il joue la valse de vienne !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

c'est joli, mais bon  .... !!! :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Même si c'est au troisième dégrès ses paroles , j'ai pas d'humour avec certains personnes elles se reconnaitront



Ces personnes s'en foutent, mon petit larbinou...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est horrible ce que je viens d'écrire...
> 
> Horrible...



On est tous déjà passé par là va !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pitiéééééé !!! faites qu'il arrete !!!!!!
> 
> c'est au moins la 15eme fois que il joue la valse de vienne !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> c'est joli, mais bon  .... !!! :rose:



Celle de François Feldman, cet immense auteur / compositeur ?


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

J'aime pas la violence... :rose: 
Êtes-vous bien certains qu'elle soit parfois nécessaire ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Derrière toi !
> 
> Je peux entrer dans le cercle des dindes ?




tu veux faire le dindon ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est horrible ce que je viens d'écrire...
> 
> Horrible...


Il y a pire: je ne peux pas te bouler !!   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas la violence... :rose:
> Êtes-vous bien certains qu'elle soit parfois nécessaire ? :rose:




Si certaines femmes pouvaient diriger notre pays ca serait bien mieux mais bon , on n'est pas la pour être sérieux ....


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux faire le dindon ?



Oui, d'ailleur tout le monde te le dira...

Je fais super bien le dindon (fig 1)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est horrible ce que je viens d'écrire...
> 
> Horrible...




merciii !!!!!!!!!          



là sa va vraiment mieux !!!!!!

 :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleur tout le monde te le dira...
> 
> Je fais super bien le dindon (fig 1)


il fait très bien la grosse poule d'eau aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si certaines femmes pouvaient diriger notre pays ca serait bien mieux mais bon , on n'est pas la pour être sérieux ....



Pas obligé d'être idiot pour autant, mon petit pipinou...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il fait très bien la grosse poule d'eau aussi



C'est exact (fig 2)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celle de François Feldman, cet immense auteur / compositeur ?




non, la vrai  , la classique de ne je plus qui !!!!!!   



prions pour qu' il arrive a aller jusq'a la fin assez rapidement !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, la vrai  , la classique de ne je plus qui !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> prions pour qu' il arrive a aller jusq'a la fin assez rapidement !!!!



C'est pas François Feldman qui a composé la vraie ?

Merde, merde... faut que je reprenne tout là... ça va plus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si certaines femmes pouvaient diriger notre pays ca serait bien mieux mais bon , on n'est pas la pour être sérieux ....




je sais pas  pourquoi mais j'ai envie d'etre un peu ...

sonnygirl   


effectivement mon p'tit , effectivement on est pas là pour etre serieux 

tu veux l'etre ? ouvre un thread et fous nous la paix !!!!


AMEN !!!!! :mouais:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Robertav et Sonny, je vous :love:... et je suis sure que je ne suis pas la seule...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas  pourquoi mais j'ai envie d'etre un peu ...
> 
> sonnygirl
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon, et pour le cercle des dindes ?

Je peux ???

Hein dit je peux ?

Allez euh...

Je serai sage...:rose:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux l'etre ? ouvre un thread et fous nous la paix !!!!


Pas la peine, y a un thread sur la politique entre gens sérieux déjà


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et pour le cercle des dindes ?
> 
> Je peux ???
> Hein dit je peux ?
> ...






je me doute un peu de ton ame mais je saura cacher cela a mes consoeurs
au moment de la concibulation de ton entrée


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me doute un peu de ton ame mais je saura cacher cela a mes consoeurs
> au moment de la concibulation de ton entrée



Y a des rites initiatiques ?

Genre je me fais fouetter par une dinde, avec un filet à provision (vide) sur un tapis de peau de bêtes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, y a un thread sur la politique entre gens sérieux déjà





viiiiiii      celui du travail ? 


 un peu tristounet non ?   

peut etres que la dedans ne trouve pas chaussure a son pied 
peut etre un riche nanti avec pliens de mac et qui s'ennuie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des rites initiatiques ?
> 
> Genre je me fais fouetter par une dinde, avec un filet à provision (vide) sur un tapis de peau de bêtes ?




tu sauras tout a moment de rentrer......si tu rentre !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sauras tout a moment de rentrer......si tu rentre !!!


si la porte est pas trop petite il rentrera


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si la porte est pas trop petite il rentrera



Tu sais que la nature est bien faite...

Chaque contenant possêde son contenu...

Cochonne...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

:mouais:    :rose:  :rateau:  :affraid:  :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg, ou odré ?

La peste ou le choléra ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, ou odré ?
> 
> La peste ou le choléra ?


La seconde fait moins de ravages...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

[





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cochonne...



C'est fou ce que certains mots font du bien quand ils atteignent le tympan ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La peste ou le choléra ?



tu sais , la varicelle est terrible aussi !!!

sa gratte, sa pique et tu esmarqué a vie  :mouais:  :mouais: 


je te dis pas sur ma belle peau blanche maculé les dsastres que sa fait !!!


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

ça gaze?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Je me sens mieux, tout à coup... quel bon medecin tu fais Robertav !


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    :rose:  :rateau:  :affraid:  :bebe:


C'est tout ce que tu dis ?
C'est bien ça...


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze?


Ouaiiiissss, ça roule du tonnerre !   
Et toi, comment va ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que tu dis ?
> C'est bien ça...



Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze?


 Yvos !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze?


ça dégaze pour l'instant


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

pouet


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiissss, ça roule du tonnerre !
> Et toi, comment va ?



ça parle peste ou choléra, alors je rapplique..


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça parle peste ou choléra, alors je rapplique..



Tu es médedcin ?

Ou fouille merde ?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es médedcin ?
> 
> Ou fouille merde ?



une vieille charogne..

tu as des soucis avec tes dents?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu que ça dure !




deja fatigué ?   



haaa oui, tu l'as deja dit  :rateau: ..... desolé  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet




5 lettres, pas mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une vieille charogne..
> 
> tu as des soucis avec tes dents?



Parle pas de malheur !!!

C'est chiant ça les dents !


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parle pas de malheur !!!
> 
> C'est chiant ça les dents !



pour le peu que ça sert...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es médedcin ?
> 
> Ou fouille merde ?





mais non !!!!!!!!      

c'est un grand voyageur mais dans des entroit inqueitants !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour le peu que ça sert...



Oh ben si quand même...

Pour grincer à la lecture d'un pauvre post de Gregg, Odré ou consorts...

Non ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!!!!!!
> 
> c'est un grand voyageur mais dans des entroit inqueitants !!!



les tréfonds du bar où se terrent des sonnyboys, par exemple..


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben si quand même...
> 
> Pour grincer à la lecture d'un pauvre post de Gregg, Odré ou consorts...
> 
> Non ?



j'y avais pas pensé, tiens...ça peut servir à mordre un bouddhiste, également..


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour le peu que ça sert...


Je demanderais plutot à ces dames moi ... car dans le cou elles adorent ça ..


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les tréfonds du bar où se terrent des sonnyboys, par exemple..



La ou la pression est immense...

Allez, une pression !


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:



tu fatigues?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'y avais pas pensé, tiens...ça peut servir à mordre un bouddhiste, également..



Aussi c'est vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben si quand même...
> 
> Pour grincer à la lecture d'un pauvre post de Gregg, Odré ou consorts...
> 
> Non ?



re-pouët


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je demanderais plutot à ces dames moi ... car dans le cou elles adorent ça ..




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

diantre, le canibale japonais officie dans ce bar!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour le peu que ça sert...




au fait ..le concour couleur.......
je sais pas faire un panoramique sinon   dommage 
j'aurais surement gagné avec mon appart, question couleurs on est pas deçu !!


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La ou la pression est immense...
> 
> Allez, une pression !



c'est hors charte, non?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:




*L'avantage d'odré par rapport à Gregg*
C'est que c'est pénible à regarder mais pas à pénible à lire... 


 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait ..le concour couleur.......
> je sais pas faire un panoramique sinon   dommage
> j'aurais surement gagné avec mon appart, question couleurs on est pas deçu !!




ba faut apprendre, ya un sujet sur les panoramiques, ils vont bien t'aider pour ça


(tu ranges ton souk quand même, avant de prendre la photo..  )


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est hors charte, non?



Z'ont pas vu !

Dit rien !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 5 lettres, pas mieux


    :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'avantage d'odré par rapport à Gregg*
> C'est que c'est pénible à regarder mais pas à pénible à lire...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



le gourou a parlé...

Gregg, c'est un peu le flood généralisé partout, nan?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'avantage d'odré par rapport à Gregg*
> C'est que c'est pénible à regarder mais pas à pénible à lire...
> 
> 
> :rateau:





le sage a parlé !!!!!!!


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le gourou a parlé...
> 
> Gregg, c'est un peu le flood généralisé partout, nan?


Si ça se limitait à ça...


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :love:




disons que j'avais 5 lettres aussi, hein..

genre prout 

mais je me suis dis que c'était trop lourd de sens


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont pas vu !
> 
> Dit rien !


La même pression ou je dis tout ..


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se limitait à ça...




argh...:affraid:


c'est le moment de passer sur le divan 

qu'est-ce qui te tracasse?


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh...:affraid:
> 
> 
> c'est le moment de passer sur le divan
> ...


On y est tous passés ce soir... ça va bien maintenant...


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On y est tous passés ce soir... ça va bien maintenant...




rho lalala...un petit effort...j'aime bien les potins, moi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh...:affraid:
> 
> 
> c'est le moment de passer sur le divan
> ...




non mais t'as vu l'heure ?     

tu dois preparer ton pactole pour ton prochain voyage et tu fais les heures sup ?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais t'as vu l'heure ?
> 
> tu dois preparer ton pactole pour ton prochain voyage et tu fais les heures sup ?  :mouais:  :mouais:



c'est fait 


(je pars à Niort en week end, jte raconte pas l'aventure   )


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rho lalala...un petit effort...j'aime bien les potins, moi


Alors lis les dernières pages,ça devrait te plaire...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait
> 
> 
> (je pars à Niort en week end, jte raconte pas l'aventure   )




c'est ou deja niort ?  :rose:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou deja niort ?  :rose:




ba justement, je sais pas encore :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait
> (je pars à Niort en week end, jte raconte pas l'aventure   )


J'ai une amie à Niort ... pourquoi c'est l'aventure?


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors lis les dernières pages,ça devrait te plaire...




vu

très intéressant d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba justement, je sais pas encore :affraid:





parfait      

tu sais pas où se trouve mais tu y vas !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2005)

Faut ouvir un thread "ou sortir à niew iort.."


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une amie à Niort ... pourquoi c'est l'aventure?




oui, c'est chez elle que je loge 
 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut ouvir un thread "ou sortir à niew iort.."



j'me suis taté figure toi, mais je voulais pas que Gregg croit que c'était un nième thread déguisé pour rencontrer des jeunes filles

(les niortaises sont pas mal..ou les lorientaises..j'sais plus  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba justement, je sais pas encore :affraid:





on dit quoi ????????   

on dit merciiiiiii tatav !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

merci tatav


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dit quoi ????????
> 
> on dit merciiiiiii tatav !!!!




:affraid: affraid:

ya pas de routes ni de périph' :affraid:


stresssssss


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est chez elle que je loge
> :rateau:


Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce sera une aventure  pour rentrer chez elle .. elle a un rotweiller   :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce sera une aventure  pour rentrer chez elle .. elle a un rotweiller   :love:



c'est ce qu'elle te fait croire à toi pour te cadrer


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

C'est calme ce soir....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit les coquiins et les coquines


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce sera une aventure  pour rentrer chez elle .. elle a un rotweiller   :love:





mais c'est pas dangereux !!!  

un p'tit biscuit et opppp  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'elle te fait croire à toi pour te cadrer


Je crois pas .. j'y ai laissé un pantalon ...  :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est calme ce soir....




yep


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les coquiins et les coquines


 Bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les coquiins et les coquines




bonne nuit odré 

bonne nuit a tous , je prends le meme chemin !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut ouvir un thread "ou sortir à niew iort.."



ouvre, ouvre....vite....


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas dangereux !!!
> 
> un p'tit biscuit et opppp  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Les biscuits c'est pour les visiteurs ..  :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit odré
> 
> bonne nuit a tous , je prends le meme chemin !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonne nuit Roberta, fais de beaux rêves...


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

bon aller hop, j'y vais aussi

faut que je trouve une boussole sur ebay, sinon j'y arriverai pas

biz à Gregg :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon aller hop, j'y vais aussi
> 
> faut que je trouve une boussole sur ebay, sinon j'y arriverai pas
> 
> biz à Gregg :love:


 ciao Yvos!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les coquiins et les coquines


bonne nuit Odré ... n'oublies pas la place dans ta garde-robe dans ton 35m2 ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon aller hop, j'y vais aussi
> 
> faut que je trouve une boussole sur ebay, sinon j'y arriverai pas
> 
> biz à Gregg :love:


Et un pantalon de rechange!!! ...  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les gens 

Quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les gens
> 
> Quoi de neuf ?


Rien !

Moi en tout cas je m'ennuie comme un rat mort  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Rien !
> 
> Moi en tout cas je m'ennuie comme un rat mort  :rateau:


Effectivement, c'est un peu mort... il faut reconnaître à Gregg qu'il a su metttre de l'animation...  
Aïe aïe... bon ça va j'ai rien dit, arrêtez de me jeter des cailloux... Ok, ok, je sors !!!


----------



## duracel (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Rien !
> 
> Moi en tout cas je m'ennuie comme un rat mort  :rateau:



Mon pôv minou.
Viens, on va boire un coup.


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuitles floodeurs


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Je vous quitte sur le 500ème...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuitles floodeurs


inano bientot major


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vous quitte sur le 500ème...


c'est fait!


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> disons que j'avais 5 lettres aussi, hein..
> 
> genre prout
> 
> mais je me suis dis que c'était trop lourd de sens


 Mais un pet, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus léger... 

Bon d'accord, je suis lourd là


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vous quitte sur le 500ème...


Respect...  
Moi encore minor... :rose:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Respect...
> Moi encore minor... :rose:


Oui mais un minor si mignon... je t'offre le 501ème... :love:  :rose:


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait!


Merci  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Et ben ...


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Bisous de nuit les floodeurs


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bisous de nuit les floodeurs



Bonne nuit à toi Virpeen !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait!


salut joel


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir les anges , est ce que vous vous êtes tous "envolé" vers le ciel?   

j'ai une question floodeulente à poser, de la part d'une novice de MacG,

qu'est ce qu'ils sont les points disco que je réçois dans ma boite de messages? 

J'ai l'impression que c'est quelque chose de bien... moi aussi je voudrai en distribuer aux gens qui m'aident dans mes "blocages informatiques", comment faire?  :love: 

Si non... je vais essayer de les vendre ou de les manger....


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les anges , est ce que vous vous êtes tous "envolé" vers le ciel?
> 
> j'ai une question floodeulente à poser, de la part d'une novice de MacG,
> 
> ...


  alors pour le moment .. regarde au bout de ta ligne verte .. tu n'as pas assez de boules vertes pour pouvoir en donner c'est le zéro entre parenthèses ... mais bientot tu pourras !!  sinon pour tout comprendre .. regarde en haut de cette conversation , clique sur faq puis subtilités des forums, et points disco !! tu sauras tout!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

une poussière d'anges sur le flood...


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut Joel, 

merci pour tes infos... et tes animations "magiques",    

c'est toujours comme ça: je ne possède rien et je veux tout donner...

est ce que tu écris en italien?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Salut Joel,
> 
> merci pour tes infos... et tes animations "magiques",
> 
> ...


molto poco :rose:


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu sais de l'Italie?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

les livres, la cuisine,  des séjours du coté de monaco , menton, vintimille ..


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

Ton avatar est vraiment du "baroque" italien!


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar est vraiment du "baroque" italien!




   

Je ne voulais pas te faire fuire    

tu n'aime pas le baroque...

bonne nuit quan même  :sleep:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

yo la flood je viens de terminé ma journée!

tous vas bien ici


----------



## Penthotal (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonsouoiiir, y a encore du monde ?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> yo la flood je viens de terminé ma journée!
> 
> tous vas bien ici




J'adore les chats :love:  :love: 

plus que les anges!


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les chats :love:  :love:
> 
> plus que les anges!



avec un avatar comme le tien je m'en serais douté ...

 

tes nouveaux dans le quartier ou s'est moi qui est encore un wagon de retard?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avec un avatar comme le tien je m'en serais douté ...
> 
> 
> 
> tes nouveaux dans le quartier ou s'est moi qui est encore un wagon de retard?



trèees nouvelle!  tu sais on a quelque chose en commun: la passion pour les sons!


----------



## Penthotal (29 Juillet 2005)

Mais ça a l' air d' ètre une histoire déjà trés engagée on dirait?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

Oui tu as raison, à cette heure-ci il vaut mieux laisser tomber ces propos sonors!


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> trèees nouvelle!  tu sais on a quelque chose en commun: la passion pour les sons!



a oui et quelle son pour toi?

le travail ou le plaisir?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a oui et quelle son pour toi?
> 
> le travail ou le plaisir?



pourquoi? on ne peut pas "travailler avec plaisir"?  Disons plutôt "mes études" plus ou moins passés


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi? on ne peut pas "travailler avec plaisir"?  Disons plutôt "mes études" plus ou moins passés



on peut allier les deux mais on ne sait trop bien ou on est au final  

ta fait quoi  comme étude dans le son?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut allier les deux mais on ne sait trop bien ou on est au final
> 
> ta fait quoi  comme étude dans le son?





Beaux arts: mémoire sur l'art sonore: installations et art radio, puis conservatoire d'électroacoustique...puis "mystique du son"


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Beaux arts: mémoire sur l'art sonore: installations et art radio, puis conservatoire d'électroacoustique...puis "mystique du son"



hola de bien belle études.

faut faire tout ça pour travaillé de nos jours (s'est peut être pour ça que je glande pas mal!   )

j ai toujours voulu faire un concert avec tout le public au casque !

on cache les amplis et le batteries on prend une électronique.

et quand on enlève sont casque tout le monde danse mais y a pas de musique.

t'en pense quoi de ce truc?


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Beaux arts: mémoire sur l'art sonore: installations et art radio, puis conservatoire d'électroacoustique...puis "mystique du son"


 a lircam??


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> a lircam??


licram les neuronnes a force de réfléchir oui


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hola de bien belle études.
> 
> faut faire tout ça pour travaillé de nos jours (s'est peut être pour ça que je glande pas mal!   )
> 
> ...



Mais tu crois vraiment que je gagne ma vie avec "mes rêves sonores"? 

Et comme je suis une "mystique du son", je sais que le son peut être "senti" par tout le corps, pas seulement les oreilles, donc il me paraît normal de danser sans musique!
  Voilà ce que j'en pense


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> a lircam??




je l'ai effleuré en passant l'Ircam... ils n'aiment pas les electroacousticiens: pas orthodoxes 
 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai effleuré en passant l'Ircam... ils n'aiment pas les electroacousticiens: pas orthodoxes
> :mouais:  :mouais:




de toute façon les école du son  :mouais:  je suis pas fan.

rien de mieux que le terrain pour savoir se qu'on a faire.


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon les école du son  :mouais:  je suis pas fan.
> 
> rien de mieux que le terrain pour savoir se qu'on a faire.




Tout à fait, mais le terrain est souvent occupé par des vrais hypermacho gonflés qui n'ont vraiment rien de "mystique"....
  :hein:


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hola de bien belle études.
> 
> faut faire tout ça pour travaillé de nos jours (s'est peut être pour ça que je glande pas mal!   )
> 
> ...


Comprend pas sans casque, et musique ,le public va  se trouver paralyser en cacophonies ??? c'est experimental???


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, mais le terrain est souvent occupé par des vrais hypermacho gonflés qui n'ont vraiment rien de "mystique"....
> :hein:




s'est que t'es pas tombé ou il faut.
perso je peut plus trainé a paris il sont un poil trop show biz et je me la donne a donf.

par chez moi on peut encore créé sans se faire bouffé par des connard jaloux.


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est que t'es pas tombé ou il faut.
> perso je peut plus trainé a paris il sont un poil trop show biz et je me la donne a donf.
> 
> par chez moi on peut encore créé sans se faire bouffé par des connard jaloux.




Où est ce qu'il se trouve Clisson?   

j'arrive! :love:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Où est ce qu'il se trouve Clisson?
> 
> j'arrive! :love:



près de nantes. mais faut être super motivé pour monté ses projet!

on à pas les financement comme ça.


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuits les musiciens :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuits les musiciens :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



bonne nuit mon ange fait de beaux rêve.


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> près de nantes. mais faut être super motivé pour monté ses projet!
> 
> on à pas les financement comme ça.



pourquoi tu crois qu'ici il y en a ? en plus Paris est hyperchère...il n'y a pas de place pour rien...

et le son...prend de la place si on veut travailler avec...
  :hein:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu crois qu'ici il y en a ? en plus Paris est hyperchère...il n'y a pas de place pour rien...
> 
> et le son...prend de la place si on veut travailler avec...
> :hein:



mais en fait tu en fait quoi de tes ondes ?

tu les triture et apres?


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit mon ange fait de beaux rêve.




Moi aussi je vais dormir...
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


et rêver de Clisson: le pays des merveilles sonores   


Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais en fait tu en fait quoi de tes ondes ?
> 
> tu les triture et apres?




les ondes... mes ondes.... je vais en faire de la cuisine orientale: ça s'est sûr avec des rythmes arabo-méditérraneans....et de la danse du ventre...
 :love:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais dormir...
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...




bonne nuit a toi aussi fait de beaux rêve.

il me reste un petit concert de jazz a mixé et après je vais me couché.


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> les ondes... mes ondes.... je vais en faire de la cuisine orientale: ça s'est sûr avec des rythmes arabo-méditérraneans....et de la danse du ventre...
> :love:




miam maim passe moi un bout le jour ou tu peut.


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a toi aussi fait de beaux rêve.
> 
> il me reste un petit concert de jazz a mixé et après je vais me couché.



Mais tu dors pendant la journée???
 

Ah! la vie des amateurs d'ondines...  

Buona notte  :sleep:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu dors pendant la journée???
> 
> 
> Ah! la vie des amateurs d'ondines...
> ...



j aime pas le matin donc je dort le matin.

et la nuit on entend plein de truc que le jour on peut pas entendre a cause de ces putain de camion et autre mobilette trafiqué qui font un bruit du tonner.


----------



## annamaria (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> miam maim passe moi un bout le jour ou tu peut.




le jour que je pourrai..... je ne travaille que pour ce jour 
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:   ciao!!!


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

non j ai pas fait un doublon


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

bon j ai fini ma soupe a la tomate je vais maté la boite a caca histoire de voir si s'est toujours aussi désevant le P.A.F


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

je m'en fous !! je m'en fous!!!    de quoi ? !!! je sais pas mais je -m'en -fous! la!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

mettons les pieds dans le paf .. et la main sur le pif ! n'importe quoi!! ici!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

allez floodons


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

taratatatatata tpiouf! vlam! zbim


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

tout seul sur un fil à flood !!! tout seul !!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

allez courage vieux jojo!! pensons à l'abat jour de poildep


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

un kilometre de flood ça use ! ça use!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2494è message!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2595 messages ...   vivement les 2500!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2496!! je me suis trompé au précédent c'etait 2495  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2497


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2498!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

2499!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

à plus tard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

- Pull!!!!! 
.... Sbloiiiiiiiiiiing........... Sblam, sblam!!! ...
- Beau doublé, Monsieur le baron.
- Merci, mon bon James.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

mais c'est du n'importe quoi ici....

bon, je rentre, je m'apprête a me coucher...
je me dis, tu va voir si tu as des mails...
j'en avais, 
et parmi eux, un mp sur le forum, 
j'ouvre mon Navigateur, 
et je tombe sur un mp de mes 2.....
une page d'insulte gratuite, juste parce que je n'ai que donné le liens d'un log a un nioube de chez nioube (1 message) en guise de réponse, et réponse que personne ne lui avait encore donné et qui était complètement adapté....
n'importe quoi, 
je demande pas un merci, m'enfin, y a un minimum....
si tout les mecs des forums techniques te gueule dessus parce que ta réponse, n'est pas digne de celle d'un Dossier spécial dans "vous et votre mac" avec Screenshot, vidéo QT et je ne sais quoi, ou on va.....
je ne suis pas payé pour donner des réponses a des fils....
*M****....*


voila que je vais me coucher de mauvais poil....
n'importe quoi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens 

Y'a quelqu'un à cette heure ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Franswa (29 Juillet 2005)

c'est le coucou du matin ?


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est le coucou du matin ?




Salut tout le monde!   

Bon réveil?


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Purée, difficille de décaniller ce matin....
Heureusement que j'avais une livraison, c'est le transporteur qui m'a sorti du lit...
 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

je ne sais plus quoi penser   

je vois un annonce sur l'anpe mais il faut rentrer dans le cadre de cae (contrat accompagnement emploi) et chaque region a ses conditions 

j'appelle l'anpe pour savoir si j'ai le droit a cet emplois et on me demande 

- vous etes handicappé ? non
- vous etes mere vivant seule ? non
- vous touché le rmi ? non
- attendez , je verifie si vous avez le droit a cet emploi

sa traine pas mal de temp et je me dis que si sa traine sa devrait aller ....

- madame , vu que vous etes pas handicappé avec des enfant a charge et n'ayant pas droit au minima social vous ne pouvez pas pretendre a cet emploi


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - vous touché le rmi ?


 
Trouve un _rémi_ à toucher dans ton entourage robertav, peut-être que ça marchera


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Pt'ain Vive la France !
Y'a pas de taf, et quand les gens veulent bosser, on les empèchent...Bravo  

C'est pareil quand t'a une boite (j'en ai une Arf ), Tu entremprends, et tout ce que l'état te fait, c'est de te mettre des batons dans les roues pour que tu te plantes.
Mais chui tenace, ca va faire 5 ans que je fais bouffer 12 personnes en faisant des images.
Non mais,


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

yep le reveil est dure ce matin.


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pt'ain Vive la France !
> Y'a pas de taf, et quand les gens veulent bosser, on les empèchent...Bravo
> 
> C'est pareil quand t'a une boite (j'en ai une Arf ), Tu entremprends, et tout ce que l'état te fait, c'est de te mettre des batons dans les roues pour que tu te plantes.
> ...



Respect   

j'ai hesiter de partire sur paris, mais c'est tellement compliqué de monter une boite et d'avoir des employer que je suis rester en suisse !

bonne continuation dans tes images


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un _rémi_ à toucher dans ton entourage robertav, peut-être que ça marchera



J'en connais un qui se laissera faire, AALLEEEMM !!!


----------



## Franswa (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pt'ain Vive la France !
> Y'a pas de taf, et quand les gens veulent bosser, on les empèchent...Bravo
> 
> C'est pareil quand t'a une boite (j'en ai une Arf ), Tu entremprends, et tout ce que l'état te fait, c'est de te mettre des batons dans les roues pour que tu te plantes.
> ...


 C'est quoi le nom de ta boîte ?  Ça peut m'interresser...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, Macbidouille est en rade...


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

bon la douche est en rade!

je pue et s'est pas grave.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - vous touché le rmi ? non



Un peu d'aide ici en bas de page.


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'aide ici en bas de page.



5MN de plaisir 25 ans d'enmerde!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooon  je pars ce soir enfait  ... je veux pas je veux pas je veux pas


----------



## Franswa (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Cor et Maiwen 

Maiwen, tu pars pour rentrer chez toi ou tu pars pour partir en vacances ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Cor et Maiwen
> 
> Maiwen, tu pars pour rentrer chez toi ou tu pars pour partir en vacances ?


je pars pour partir en "vacances" ...  :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pars pour partir en "vacances" ...  :mouais:



Oh non, les boules, pas de chance 


Mais qu'est ce que je raconte moi :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, les boules, pas de chance
> 
> 
> Mais qu'est ce que je raconte moi :mouais:


non mais ça va pas être drôle  

je vais m'ennuyer comme jamais .. youpi    :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais ça va pas être drôle
> 
> je vais m'ennuyer comme jamais .. youpi    :mouais:



Je sais pas ou tu vas, mais ça peut pas etre pire que de passer ses vacances sur macgé non ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ou tu vas, mais ça peut pas etre pire que de passer ses vacances sur macgé non ?


bah ... si peut-être ... quand y'a vraiment rien à faire ...


----------



## Franswa (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pars pour partir en "vacances" ...  :mouais:


 C'est le moment de te faire des potes


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de te faire des potes


la moyenne d'age c'est 85 ans  là-bas ... doit y'avoir trois jeunes et c'est des cons


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah ... si peut-être ... quand y'a vraiment rien à faire ...



Rhhoo elle a l'air toute triste la Maïwen  

Tu vas rencontrer du monde, profiter du soleil, aller te baigner, faire cuire des marchmallow sur le feu de camp, noyer ton pti frere, tu vas voir ça va etre drole !!


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la moyenne d'age c'est 85 ans  là-bas ... doit y'avoir trois jeunes et c'est des cons



Ah..dans ce cas


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Rhhoo elle a l'air toute triste la Maïwen
> 
> Tu vas rencontrer du monde, profiter du soleil, aller te baigner, faire cuire des marchmallow sur le feu de camp, noyer ton pti frere, tu vas voir ça va etre drole !!


mais non ... y'a pas de monde ... y'a pas d'eau pour se baigner ... y'a pas de marchmallow sur le feu  de camp parce que y'a pas de feu de camp et pas de marshmallow et qu'il faut du monde pour ça et mon pti frère j'le merde il sera devant la télé de toute façon ...


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs !
Allez Maïwen, courage, c'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer ! :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la moyenne d'age c'est 85 ans  là-bas ... doit y'avoir trois jeunes et c'est des cons


 Tu vas passer tes vacances dans une maison de retraite ???


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Allez Maïwen, courage, c'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer ! :mouais:




:mouais:

C'est dingue quand meme, moi j'etais heureux de partir en vacances avant !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> C'est dingue quand meme, moi j'etais heureux de partir en vacances avant !


pas cette année ... je passe mes 18 ans avec les moutons !!! et je suis restée à paris tout juillet ...


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'avoue qu'il y a eu des fois où j'avais vraiment pas envie...   :mouais:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas cette année ... je passe mes 18 ans avec les moutons !!! et je suis restée à paris tout juillet ...


Invite StarG, il sera dans son élément !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


Hello  Yvos !
Ô grand chef du thread "et avec ton appareil"...


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas cette année ... je passe mes 18 ans avec les moutons !!! et je suis restée à paris tout juillet ...



Ah bah voila, rien n'est perdu, avec un peu de chances tu vas tomber sur Stargazer entre 2 plaines


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello  Yvos !
> Ô grand chef du thread "et avec ton appareil"...


 
salut Nano..

ya pas de majuscule à yvos 

on attend ta photo, d'ailleurs.


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut Nano..
> 
> ya pas de majuscule à yvos
> 
> on attend ta photo, d'ailleurs.


C'est noté... pas de majuscule...
J'y travaille, j'y travaille... je suis à la recherche d'un concept inédit...


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la moyenne d'age c'est 85 ans  là-bas ... doit y'avoir trois jeunes et c'est des cons


 Tu vas faire du bénévolat dans une maison de retraitre pendant tes vacances ?


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  !


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

floudre et refloudre c'est toujours floudre :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le nom de ta boîte ?  Ça peut m'interresser...


Clique dans ma signature...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

sont méchants


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'aide ici en bas de page.




j'ai pas droit au rmi , le plafond est depassé 

merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas cette année ... je passe mes 18 ans avec les moutons !!! et je suis restée à paris tout juillet ...




pour cette année c'est raté mais pour l'année prochaine
trouve toi un petit boulot pour l'eté , tu resteras sur paris


----------



## Fillolon (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sont méchants



emporte au moins quelques aiguilles a tricotter et une ou deux pelotes , histoire de pas t'ennuyer!


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> emporte au moins quelques aiguilles a tricotter et une ou deux pelotes , histoire de pas t'ennuyer!



bbbèèèèèèhhhhh non y'a tout ce qu'il faut la bas


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un _rémi_ à toucher dans ton entourage robertav, peut-être que ça marchera





okki , envoyez moi alem  !!!!!!!     


qui s'occupe de l'emballage postal  ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sont méchants


Non non, pas moi !   :love:  :love:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okki , envoyez moi alem  !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> qui s'occupe de l'emballage postal  ?




MOI ! MOI ! MOI ! j'aime bien l'emballer !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

j'ai un besoin urgent que quelqun m'heberge un mp3 de 304 ko pendant quelques jours
(c'est pour l'annif de sonny)

si il y a une bonne ame envoyé moi un mp avec l'adresse mail où envoyer le mp3


merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un besoin urgebt



j'ai un besoin urgebt aussi ....


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'aide ici en bas de page.



le haut est utile également


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un besoin urgent que quelqun m'heberge un mp3 de 304 ko pendant quelques jours
> (c'est pour l'annif de sonny)
> 
> si il y a une bonne ame envoyé moi un mp avec l'adresse mail où envoyer le mp3
> ...



Je suis pas chez moi dsl


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un besoin urgent que quelqun m'heberge un mp3 de 304 ko pendant quelques jours
> (c'est pour l'annif de sonny)
> si il y a une bonne ame envoyé moi un mp avec l'adresse mail où envoyer le mp3
> merci  :love:  :love:  :love:



raboules, raboules....


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> raboules, raboules....



c'est pas un mp ça ! 

tu as dû te faire piquer la place déja


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

merci a tous pour votre proposition  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

inano a eté la plu rapide , elle a donc "l'honneur" d'heberger ma ...
ben je dis pas sinon si sonny passe par là il aura plus la surprise     

merciii a tous !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> raboules, raboules....


 c'est interdit ça le racolage à bouler


----------



## semac (29 Juillet 2005)

tout le monde 
dernières heures avant les vacances !!


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est interdit ça le racolage à bouler


J'suis déçue... j'peux pu bouler aujourd'hui... 
Quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on passe à (2) ?


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Ouaiiiii, bientot le "weekend" !
Je vais enfin pouvoir faire ma grasse matinée, 
en plus conjer lundi ! ça me laisse un peux de temps 
pour finir un boulot qui a un delais très stress


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> en plus conjer lundi ! ça me laisse un peux de temps



Késaco ??!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'suis déçue... j'peux pu bouler aujourd'hui...
> Quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on passe à (2) ?



Mille messages il me semble ou un nombre de points disco qui m'échappe pour l'instant ...  

Sinon bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

soit iNano a du quitter son ordi precipitemment 
soit elle a des probleme avec mon mp3   


tu es où iNaanoooooooooo ?????     

l'annif c'est aujourd'hui, pas demain


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiii, bientot le "weekend" !
> Je vais enfin pouvoir faire ma grasse matinée,
> en plus conjer lundi ! ça me laisse un peux de temps
> pour finir un boulot qui a un delais très stress




oui    un tres long w.e. pour tous les travailleur suisses


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'annif c'est aujourd'hui, pas demain




Pourtant y'a des jours où ....


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui    un tres long w.e. pour tous les travailleur suisses



VIVE LE 1er Août  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon... je crois que je vais aller me faire les Vosges tiens. 
Je prends une semaine (et zut pour les développements... j'ai déjà un mois de retard) et zou, on va se changer les idées ! :love:


----------



## semac (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Késaco ??!!


laisse, c'est un truc de fainéant...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LE 1er Août  :love:


 
VIVE LE 6 Août


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> laisse, c'est un truc de fainéant...



mais c'est pas lui le président du comité du langage anti sms !!


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LE 6 Août



Ah ouai tt a fait d'accord


----------



## semac (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas lui le président du comité du langage anti sms !!


pas de mauvais esprit s'il vous plaît !! :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit iNano a du quitter son ordi precipitemment
> soit elle a des probleme avec mon mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Si elle revient pas, t'as qu'à te mettre sur iChat, on s'arrangera


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit iNano a du quitter son ordi precipitemment
> soit elle a des probleme avec mon mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis là !!
Scuzez y orage dans ma campagne !
Bon que dois je faire ???


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mille messages il me semble ou un nombre de points disco qui m'échappe pour l'instant ...


Ok ! Ben dis-donc, va falloir que je floode toutes les nuits :rose: 
Pourtant, je boule, je boule, je boule...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là !!
> Scuzez y orage dans ma campagne !


Y'a un coup de tonnerre toutes les heures :mouais:  et ça nous oblige à tout débrancher :mouais: 
Pas envie de griller un nouveau modem, ni un autre téléphone, ni un autre cro-onde


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas de mauvais esprit s'il vous plaît !! :mouais:



Tu as raison je vais aller me confèsser immédiatement  !!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un coup de tonnerre toutes les heures :mouais:  et ça nous oblige à tout débrancher :mouais:
> Pas envie de griller un nouveau modem, ni un autre téléphone, ni un autre cro-onde


Les onduleurs équipés de sortie modem et ethernet çà existe ! 
Moi je suis à coté de chez toi et l'orage ne me dérange pas. Tout est protégé.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! Ben dis-donc, va falloir que je floode toutes les nuits :rose:
> Pourtant, je boule, je boule, je boule...



Faut aussi que tu sois boulée ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

voila, c'est fait .. sonny a son cadeau d'annif !!!!     

merci a tous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un coup de tonnerre toutes les heures :mouais:  et ça nous oblige à tout débrancher :mouais:
> Pas envie de griller un nouveau modem, ni un autre téléphone, ni un autre cro-onde




fais installer un differentiel


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que tu sois boulée ...


Qu'est-ce que tu insinues ?  :mouais: Que l'on ne me boule pas ? :mouais: 
Ben pourtant si :rose: ... enfin, un peu... :rose:  

Edit : Heu, un onduleur et un différentiel, c'est pareil ?


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Sympatoch tes photos sur ton site Virpeen !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu insinues ?  :mouais: Que l'on ne me boule pas ? :mouais:
> Ben pourtant si :rose: ... enfin, un peu... :rose:
> 
> Edit : Heu, un onduleur et un différentiel, c'est pareil ?




non, un onduleur tu le branche sur les appareils informatique
ou  plutots tes appareil informatiques tu les branche sur l'onduleur....
c'est un truc qui mantien constante l'electricité sans saut

le differentiel  c'est une piece a mettre dans ton coffret electrique, 
dans ce cas il te faut un electricien : ce truc fais sauter l'electricité avant un courcircuit


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, un onduleur tu le branche sur les appareils informatique
> ou  plutots tes appareil informatiques tu les branche sur l'onduleur....
> c'est un truc qui mantien constante l'electricité sans saut
> 
> ...


Un différentiel n'empêchera jamais la foudre de passer. 
Ce qu'il faut c'est un onduleur. Il protège bien évidemment des coupures de courant (c'est sa fonction batterie), mais sa vraie fonction c'est la régulation des tensions. Lui protège de la foudre !
Autre chose Roberta. Dans 90% des cas la foudre rentre par la prise téléphonique. C'est elle qu'il faut protéger en priorité. Et l'onduleur est quasiment toujours pourvu de cette fonction nos jours.    De plus, dans le cas du réseau électrique la foudre arrive systématiquement par la prise de terre. Le disjoncteur du tableau électrique suffisant largement à protéger le reste.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu insinues ?  :mouais: Que l'on ne me boule pas ? :mouais:
> Ben pourtant si :rose: ... enfin, un peu... :rose:
> 
> Edit : Heu, un onduleur et un différentiel, c'est pareil ?




J'ai pas dit ça !!!  Je te fournissais une information c'est tout ... En plus faut pas mal de point il me semble ..


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En plus faut pas mal de point il me semble ..


je lui ai donné un coup de pouce. 
Entre voisins faut bien s'entraider.  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je lui ai donné un coup de pouce.
> Entre voisins faut bien s'entraider.  :love:



Ben voilà !


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà !



Tu aimes le flood toi quand même dans les stats du thread ...

... tu écrasses tout le monde


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je lui ai donné un coup de pouce.
> Entre voisins faut bien s'entraider.  :love:


Vi, j'ai vu... Les coups de boule de Champvans, y'a pas mieux


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

L'est gentil Frisette hein?


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vi, j'ai vu... Les coups de boule de Champvans, y'a pas mieux



rouge ou vert ? parce que j'ai un magnifique rouge grenad en stock !


----------



## mikoo (29 Juillet 2005)

Raaahh !!!

  :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Raaahh !!!
> 
> :rateau:



*ROUAAAAHH !!!!!*


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> L'est gentil Frisette hein?



Oui très ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes le flood toi quand même dans les stats du thread ...
> 
> ... tu écrasses tout le monde



Ah mais je ne fais que répondre aux gens ... La preuve !


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je ne fais que répondre aux gens ... La preuve !



Je t'ai parlé en pv tu m'as pas répondu !!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai parlé en pv tu m'as pas répondu !!!



C'est pas beau de demander !


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de demander !



j'ai absolument rien demander tu as mal interpréter c'est tout ...

...  ô grand floodeur !!


_j'avoue un peu de racolage, ça ne fera qu'une confession de plus !! 
_


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> L'est gentil Frisette hein?


C'est qui Frisette ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Frisette ?



Non mais il confond bouclettes (d'or) ou anglaises avec frisettes !


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais il confond bouclettes (d'or) ou anglaises avec frisettes !



Il n'y a que les filles qui peuvent voir la différence !!


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

salut la bergere.  sa roule


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> rouge ou vert ? parce que j'ai un magnifique rouge grenad en stock !


Ben... je n'influencerai personne  ... mais... heu...  ... 'aime pas le rouge, ça ne me va pas au teint :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut la bergere.  sa roule



Oui et toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

salut....


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi ?



traquille 



 stook


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....



Salut à toi stook !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

oukou©


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oukou©



oukoukou ma poule . 


enfin un peut de féminité dans se monde de brute.


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

coocook stook 
ave maiwen


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> enfin un peu de féminité dans se monde de brute.


Ben merci pour moi !   :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

Maiwenn, fille ou garçon ??


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

je suis la poule de personne

coucou virpeen :love:  ca va  ?


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

bon bien si tout le monde a dit bonjours on peut commencé.

je m'apelle toys et je ne boit plus de puis 6ans de demi.

au début sa a ete dure mais grace au groupe sa vas mieux.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bonjour je m'appelle maiwen et je ne fais plus de fautes d'orthopgraphe depuis que Toys a arrêté de boire   :love:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je m'appelle maiwen et je ne fais plus de fautes d'orthopgraphe depuis que Toys a arrêté de boire   :love:



mais heu. pour quoi vous vous faite expret de me foutre de la gueul des handicapés du clavier et des mains


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

surtout que je me suis mélangée les lettres dans mon post précédent mais bon ... 

Toys


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis la poule de personne
> 
> coucou virpeen :love:  ca va  ?


Coucou "ma poule"  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou "ma poule"  :love:


coucou ma peluche verte  :love:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou "ma poule"  :love:


Alors, ça biche ?   :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça biche ?   :rateau:


Biche, biche, biche ? où elle est ?  
Ah non : "bicher : v.t. Faire les yeux doux à quelqu'un dans le but de l'attirer dans ses filets"  
Oups... :rose:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou ma peluche verte  :love:


Je vois quon se donne des p'tits noms... :casse: Je vais bientôt finir au rebut...


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vois quon se donne des p'tits noms... :casse: Je vais bientôt finir au rebut...


Ben toi tu veux quoi comme petit nom, ma nanette ?  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais heu. pour quoi vous vous faite expret de me foutre de la gueul des handicapés du clavier et des mains




mais non mon 'tit toys     

pas evident a te lire et comprendre  d'un seul et unique coup 
mais je te rassure , tu es pas le seul ..... il y a moi aussi  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vois quon se donne des p'tits noms... :casse: Je vais bientôt finir au rebut...


Ça ne risque pas mon bidoubidou :rose: 
Dis...  ... mes zamis peuvent quand même me donner des p'tits noms tout doux ?  
S'il-te-plaît :rose: ... poliment... :rose:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben toi tu veux quoi comme petit nom, ma nanette ?


L'intention est adorable...  mais nanette, c'est le surnom de ma grande-tante (que j'apprécie beaucoup, soit dit en passant)


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne risque pas mon bidoubidou :rose:
> Dis...  ... mes zamis peuvent quand même me donner des p'tits noms tout doux ?
> S'il-te-plaît :rose: ... poliment... :rose:


Ben oui, je suis pas une despote... Mais bon, c'est que je suis jalouse moi... Mais Spyro a été gentil, il m'a trouvé un p'tit nom...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> L'intention est adorable...  mais nanette, c'est le surnom de ma grande-tante (que j'apprécie beaucoup, soit dit en passant)


Oh, mais je ne l'ai jamais rencontrée  ?
En plus, dans ta famille, ils ont tous des surnoms alors il va falloir en éviter quelques uns...  
Tu nous fais une liste ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

Et nanichou non ?


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mais je ne l'ai jamais rencontrée  ?
> En plus, dans ta famille, ils ont tous des surnoms alors il va falloir en éviter quelques uns...
> Tu nous fais une liste ?


Je crains fort que ça n'intéresse personne...


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et nanichou non ?


C'est parfait Spyro... heureusement que tu es là !   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et nanichou non ?


Très joli,très mignon... Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir trouvé celui-là... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

ben et moi ?  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait Spyro... heureusement que tu es là !   :love:


   :sick:  :rose:  :casse: Tiens Virpeen, prends ça pour toi...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ?  :rose:


Papillou ?   :rose:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :sick:  :rose:  :casse: Tiens Virpeen, prends ça pour toi...


T'en fais pas chouchou... les tiens sont les mieux :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :sick:  :rose:  :casse: Tiens Virpeen, prends ça pour toi...


ooooooh  pov' tite nounoute  tu veux un calin ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ?  :rose:


Jalouse ?


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ooooooh  pov' tite nounoute  tu veux un calin ? :love:


Ben je vais aller me coucher... Je ne vais manquer à personne... Virpeen a déjà trouver une remplaçante... Adieu...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> L'intention est adorable...  mais nanette, c'est le surnom de ma grande-tante (que j'apprécie beaucoup, soit dit en passant)




et nanina ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et nanina ?


nani nani nanèreuh


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et nanina ?


J'aime beaucoup...    :love:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ooooooh  pov' tite nounoute  tu veux un calin ? :love:


Loupé  ... Ta proposition a été découverte pas iNano :sick: 
Dommage, j'adore les calins... :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

comment se porte le cercle des dindes


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Loupé  ... Ta proposition a été découverte pas iNano :sick:
> Dommage, j'adore les calins... :rose:


T'as rien loupé: elle promet, elle promet, mais quand il s'agit de passer à l'action y a plus personne


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

et pour la p'tite maiwen je dirais....... wewentine


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

de toute façon personne ne m'aime


 __
/   \
 . .
  -


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon personne ne m'aime
> 
> 
> __
> ...




mais si moi je t'aime :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment se porte le cercle des dindes




il se porte pas mal celui là !!!!   

vu que je suis seule la dedans , je risque pas de prise de bec avec moi meme !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

ah c'est mignon ça tatavounette :love:

Spyro la prochaine fois qu'on se voit je te ferai un gros calin, ça te fera les pieds !!! na !


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien loupé: elle promet, elle promet, mais quand il s'agit de passer à l'action y a plus personne


Oups, ça sent le vécu  
P't'être qu'il y a des exceptions ? :rose:
Dis papillou, tu fais des exceptions parfois ? :love:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon personne ne m'aime
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Arrête donc, tout le monde t'aime... Même Virpeen se damnerait pour un câlin de toi, alors qu'est ce que tu veux de plus ?


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il se porte pas mal celui là !!!!
> 
> vu que je suis seule la dedans , je risque pas de prise de bec avec moi meme !!!




s'est pas con!

mais faut recruté y en a sur mac g !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon personne ne m'aime
> 
> 
> __
> ...



mais si, poulette, on t'aime


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon personne ne m'aime


Ce qu'il faut pas lire


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oups, ça sent le vécu
> P't'être qu'il y a des exceptions ? :rose:
> Dis papillou, tu fais des exceptions parfois ? :love:


ben il était rien prévu du tout ... pas de calin ...

sinon bien sur   

et puis oui des pitites exceptions ... pour toi et nanounette pitetre     :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oups, ça sent le vécu


Ben non justement, le pas vécu


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben il était rien prévu du tout ... pas de calin ...
> 
> sinon bien sur
> 
> et puis oui des pitites exceptions ... pour toi et nanounette pitetre     :love:




je me suis encore fait grillé snif snif


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Bergèeeeeere oukeutuai ????


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bergèeeeeere oukeutuai ????



dans ton c..... 


  :casse: ok je part


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis oui des pitites exceptions ... pour toi et nanounette pitetre     :love:


Youpi pour moi ! :love: 
Nanounette, je ne sais pas si elle mérite car elle est en train de me faire une petite crise de jalousie  . Beurk, pas bô la jalousie...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Youpi pour moi ! :love:
> Nanounette, je ne sais pas si elle mérite car elle est en train de me faire une petite crise de jalousie  . Beurk, pas bô la jalousie...


pour de vrai de vrai ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon mes loulous je vais pas tarder à vous laisser là, je dois monter à la capitale   
Amusez vous bien


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon mes loulous je vais pas tarder à vous laisser là, je dois monter à la capitale
> Amusez vous bien


 Spyro ! 
Bonne soirée !


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon week end a vous tousssss :love:   
et soyez sage


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour de vrai de vrai ?


Ben on peut appeler comment le fait de ne plus me regarder et de ne plus me parler ?  

Edit :  Spyro


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Youpi pour moi ! :love:
> Nanounette, je ne sais pas si elle mérite car elle est en train de me faire une petite crise de jalousie  . Beurk, pas bô la jalousie...


Jamais je ne m'abaisserai à ça... C'est juste pour t'embêter un peu...     :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Nano !  c'est mal très mal ce que tu fais !!! c'est pas bien  !!! je suis déçue


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Nano !  c'est mal très mal ce que tu fais !!! c'est pas bien  !!! je suis déçue


Virpeen exagère toujours... mais je vais vraiment finir par aller me coucher,si c'est ce que tu penses de moi...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen exagère toujours... mais je vais vraiment finir par aller me coucher,si c'est ce que tu penses de moi...


non j'étais juste triste que tu lui fasses la tête mais si c'est pas vrai ça va


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

mais vous avez la forme, les filles....


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen exagère toujours... mais je vais vraiment finir par aller me coucher,si c'est ce que tu penses de moi...


Nanour... enfin...  
Ah non, pas couchée !!!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bon alors nanounette tu as combien de QI avec le test de Swan , il faut savoir tu entre dans le club des 112 ou non


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais vous avez la forme, les filles....


elle nous font une petite crise de flood


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors nanounette tu as combien de QI avec le test de Swan , il faut savoir tu entre dans le club des 112 ou non



il existe sur le net se truc ou pas





> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non j'étais juste triste que tu lui fasses la tête mais si c'est pas vrai ça va


Chuuuut... Faut pas le répéter, mais je n'ai exagéré qu'un tout petit peu... :rose: 
mais maintenant, elle va beaucoup mieux !!! :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf

c'est en anglais au début mais t'inquiète pas, après il y'a pas de texte


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle nous font une petite crise de flood



ou, j'ai vu ça, entre deux insulte de Koin!, je suis ce fil...


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors nanounette tu as combien de QI avec le test de Swan , il faut savoir tu entre dans le club des 112 ou non


J'ai eu 116... je peux quand même être dans le club ? Steplaît ?   :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou, j'ai vu ça, entre deux insulte de Koin!, je suis ce fil...



qu'es tu fout des les coins toi!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

on avait dit de 110 à 115 ... mais bon pour toi on va faire une exception  

ouala le club des 112 compte 4 membres


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou, j'ai vu ça, entre deux insulte de Koin!, je suis ce fil...



Ah toi aussi tu fais pareil !!


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit de 110 à 115 ... mais bon pour toi on va faire une exception
> 
> ouala le club des 112 compte 4 membres


Ouais, chouette !!!! Merciiiii!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit de 110 à 115 ... mais bon pour toi on va faire une exception
> 
> ouala le club des 112 compte 4 membres



Et ben ça fait du monde tout ça ... C'est un nouveau groupe du forum ?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

ô revoir dragounet !!!!!!!  ....bon capitalage !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça fait du monde tout ça ... C'est un nouveau groupe du forum ?    :rateau:


oui il faut avoir ... entre 110 et 115 ( après on s'arrange) de QI au test "de" Swan ... et puis faut faire les énigmes d'ouverture facile aussi ... alors toi tu peux pas viendre


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui il faut avoir ... entre 110 et 115 ( après on s'arrange) de QI au test "de" Swan ... et puis faut faire les énigmes d'ouverture facile aussi ... alors toi tu peux pas viendre



Ca tombe bien j'en ai pas envie ... De toute façon je suis un groupe à moi tout seul.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien j'en ai pas envie ... De toute façon je suis un groupe à moi tout seul.


c'est vrai que t'es ... imposant ...  ( patapé ) ... 

tékun prétentieux !


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui il faut avoir ... entre 110 et 115 ( après on s'arrange) de QI au test "de" Swan ... et puis faut faire les énigmes d'ouverture facile aussi ... alors toi tu peux pas viendre


Alors je ne remplis pas les critères... tant pis... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors je ne remplis pas les critères... tant pis... :rose:


mais tu es membre honnoraire et puis les conjoints des membres peuvent venir aux réunions je l'ai dit à vivi  alors ça ira  hein ?


----------



## mikoo (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tékun



"Tu n'es qu'un"  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je m'appelle maiwen et je ne fais plus de fautes d'orthopgraphe depuis que Toys a arrêté de boire   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors je ne remplis pas les critères... tant pis... :rose:


Conjoint de membre = accepté !!! :love: 
On fournira les papiers nanour... :love:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais tu es membre honnoraire et puis les conjoints des membres peuvent venir aux réunions je l'ai dit à vivi  alors ça ira  hein ?


Ouais, mais je sens que vous êtes un peu élitistes dans ce club... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Tu n'es qu'un"



Narf ©   

Salut mikoo !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Tu n'es qu'un"


'tention toi !!! c'est pas parce que t'es un littéraire et tout que tu peut te permettre plus de choses ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tention toi !!! c'est pas parce que t'es un littéraire et tout que tu peut te permettre plus de choses ...



Tu peux ...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais je sens que vous êtes un peu élitistes dans ce club... :mouais:


mê non !  mê faut bien des règles tout de même !  
M'enfin, si tu ne veux pas adhérer, c'est toi qui choisit, hein :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux ...


bon ben j'ai plus qu'a aller me pendre ...


aurevoir


----------



## mikoo (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Narf ©
> 
> Salut mikoo !



 Stargazer!

Alors pour les perruques?   tu as choisi ton "modèle" ?

mikoo à votre service du lundi au vendredi de 10h à 12h et pas l'après midi pour cause de sieste. 69 quai de la fesse. 44000 Nantes.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer!
> 
> Alors pour les perruques?   tu as choisi ton "modèle" ?
> 
> mikoo à votre service du lundi au vendredi de 10h à 12h et pas l'après midi pour cause de sieste. 69 quai de la fesse. 44000 Nantes.


ben et la charte alors ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

apres cette apres-midi chargé, je m'en vais, un annif qui m'attend....salut...


----------



## mikoo (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben et la charte alors ????



ça existe pas cette adresse. pff


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres cette apres-midi chargé, je m'en vais, un annif qui m'attend....salut...


 Stook !!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer!
> 
> Alors pour les perruques?   tu as choisi ton "modèle" ?
> 
> mikoo à votre service du lundi au vendredi de 10h à 12h et pas l'après midi pour cause de sieste. 69 quai de la fesse. 44000 Nantes.



Le mien me convient parfaitement !


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'ai plus qu'a aller me pendre ...
> aurevoir


Eh !!! Déconnes pas là... c'est quoi le numéro du SAMU déjà...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'ai plus qu'a aller me pendre ...
> 
> 
> aurevoir



J'ai une belle corde avec un beau noeud coulant ..


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle corde avec un beau noeud coulant ..


Ca va, on sait tous ce qu'est un n½ud coulant... :mouais:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

106 a se teste je suis super normal  

merci swan


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit de 110 à 115 ...


Zut j'ai trop !!  

Allez cette fois j'y vais  
Bises à toutes  :love:  :love:  :love:
À ce soir


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi je suis dehor mais avec 106


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un beau noeud coulant ..



Satyre! Obsédé! :modo:


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

bon aller je me casse.

a plus dans le bus.

les amiches


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Zut j'ai trop !!
> 
> Allez cette fois j'y vais
> Bises à toutes  :love:  :love:  :love:
> À ce soir


 :affraid: pareil

on fait un club ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

jkkjl:;,lkomowxacedc k;ler ,nb esz


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> jkkjl:;,lkomowxacedc k;ler ,nb esz


toi aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon week-end tout le monde! A lundi :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?



Oui


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?



Tu t'es cachée dans le placard lors du départ ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es cachée dans le placard lors du départ ?


quel départ ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel départ ?



T'as pleuré tte l'apres midi parce que tu pars en vacances, et tu me demandes quel départ ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les gens 


Je suis en vacances !!!       :love:


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

Cucu Charlub !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as pleuré tte l'apres midi parce que tu pars en vacances, et tu me demandes quel départ ?


je pars vers minuit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end tout le monde! A lundi :rateau:




tres bon w.e.    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

et voila , tulmonde part et je me retrouve là toute seule   

meme bioman ne rentre pas de si tot , il va diner avec des amis !!  


je vais tuer mon ennui dans la partie tecnique !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , tulmonde part et je me retrouve là toute seule



Merci pour moi  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben je peux pas rentrer dans votre club, je viens de faire le test et j'ai 141. C'est grave docteur ? :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je peux pas rentrer dans votre club, je viens de faire le test et j'ai 141. C'est grave docteur ? :love:



De QI ou de température (farenheit) ?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

De QI ma foi. :rose:
Il me dit "Mensa level". Là par contre je cale. je suis bon en anglais, mais çà ne me dis rien. Quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De QI ma foi. :rose:
> Il me dit "Mensa level". Là par contre je cale. je suis bon en anglais, mais çà ne me dis rien. Quelqu'un sait ?






L'autre héééé 

t'as jamais entendu parler de la Mensa ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De QI ma foi. :rose:
> Il me dit "Mensa level". Là par contre je cale. je suis bon en anglais, mais çà ne me dis rien. Quelqu'un sait ?



C'est une association qui regroupe les surdoués. Level = niveau.
Mais je ne sais pas à partir de quel QI on peut faire partie de la Mensa 
Tu ne serais pas un peu "ipocrite" ? M**de, mon QI a baissé


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens
> 
> 
> Je suis en vacances !!!       :love:


Génial !  
Joyeuses vacances Poor   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

moi je ne fais pas le test:

j'en ai pas besoin pour savoir que je suis une dinde !!!  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je peux pas rentrer dans votre club, je viens de faire le test et j'ai 141. C'est grave docteur ? :love:


Ouah la vaaaaache !  
Dis-toi que tu pourrais sortir avec Sharon Stone (150) :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Génial !
> Joyeuses vacances Poor   :love:



Bof. Je ne pars pas, je suis à moitié célibataire et je n'ai pas la pêche.   

Mais merci quand même Mam'zelle !   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Cà ne me disais rien. Désolé. :rose:
Mais je viens de faire une petite recherche et j'ai trouvé que je pouvais désormais faire partie d'un club très privé.


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne fais pas le test:
> 
> j'en ai pas besoin pour savoir que je suis une dinde !!!  :rose:


Mieux vaut être une dinde heureuse...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne fais pas le test:
> 
> j'en ai pas besoin pour savoir que je suis une dinde !!!  :rose:



Toi, je ne te parle plus. Tu m'as ignoré en disant que tu étais toute seule sur ce thread   

Ça va robertav ?


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bof. Je ne pars pas, je suis à moitié célibataire et je n'ai pas la pêche.
> 
> Mais merci quand même Mam'zelle !   :love:


Heu  ... comment on peut être à moitié célibataire ?  
Ça c'est pas cool du tout du tout...  
Mais justement, les vacances sont faites pour rencontrer des gens


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut être une dinde heureuse...




et de preference avec ses plumes et loins d'un four


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà ne me disais rien. Désolé. :rose:
> Mais je viens de faire une petite recherche et j'ai trouvé que je pouvais désormais faire partie d'un club très privé.



Sur 3 tests, j'ai une moyenne de 119, mais je ne sais vraiment pas à quoi ça correspond   

Et puis, on s'en fout, hein ? Du moment qu'on s'amuse


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'ai jamais eu moins de 139 à tous les tests que j'ai fait depuis l'âge de 13 ans en fait.  
Là j'ai fait 141, mais j'étais même pas concentré. 
Sharon Stone ? Mouais... Evidemment c'est pas la plus moche en plus. 
Mais j'avoue que je préfère Tia Carrere question physique. Y a pas que l'intellect dans la vie !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et de preference avec ses plumes ...


Ouais. 
C'est plus intéressant quand il faut "effeuiller".  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je ne te parle plus. Tu m'as ignoré en disant que tu étais toute seule sur ce thread
> 
> Ça va robertav ?




sa va ..... je suis allée me faire un sanduic (sa s'ecrire pas comme cela ?  :rose: ) et un café soluble  au micro-onde  ....

il faut bien entretenir son corp de reve


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et de preference avec ses plumes et loins d'un four



Moi j'aime bien au whisky aussi !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va ..... je suis allée me faire un sanduic (sa s'ecrire pas comme cela ?  :rose: ) et un café soluble  au micro-onde  ....
> 
> il faut bien entretenir son corp de reve



sandwich...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien entretenir son corp de reve


On demande à voir les photos en deux pièces...  :love:

Ah, et c'est sandwich.   (edit... Taho tu triches tu raccourci tes phrases pour aller plus vite !  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien entretenir son corp de reve



C'est vrai Votre Altesse. N'est pas princesse qui veut


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai Votre Altesse. N'est pas princesse qui veut



ça s'écrit Princess...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien au whisky aussi !




j'aime pas ce trucs de mecs virils !! 

et si je termine mon repas par un limoncello ?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça s'écrit Princess...


En anglais oui...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si je termine mon repas par un limoncello ?



Si c'est le même qu'à Valence, je t'envie  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On demande à voir les photos en deux pièces...  :love:
> 
> Ah, et c'est sandwich.   (edit... Taho tu triches tu raccourci tes phrases pour aller plus vite !  )





oui bon j'ai compris !!!     

je ma suis faite un panino , et toc !!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

et puis pour les 2 pieces ... :rose:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le même qu'à Valence, je t'envie  :love:




le vrai? celui qui vient de sicilie? celui qui est au congelo ?   

alors c'est bien celui là qui m'attends !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> En anglais oui...






anglais ou pas c'est taho! qui a raison !!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

PRINCESS sans e a la fin !! 

et toc un fois et on discute pas  !!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour les 2 pieces ... :rose:    :rateau:


Même attachées à un email privé...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai Votre Altesse. N'est pas princesse qui veut





chuttttt ......_tais donc donc, j'arrive meme pas a perdres quelques kilos !!  _


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> En anglais oui...



Robertav, c'est une Princess... Mais elle doit tout avoir de la Princesse !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurican, ça sert à rien de racourcir les messages, faut de toute façon que j'attende 60 sec entre deux posts...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Hurican, ça sert à rien de racourcir les messages, faut de toute façon que j'attende 60 sec entre deux posts...


C'était une boutade !  Tu m'avais grillé d'une fraction de seconde...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

pas de potitique par ici svp !!!!!!!!     





si, si j'ai bien dit potitique et pas politique !!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de potitique par ici svp !!!!!!!!



potitique ? koic'est ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> potitique ? koic'est ??




c'est la politique  des tiques tegneuses


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est la politique  des tiques tegneuses



Hurican, teigneux, oui... 

moi, non :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

j'ai parlé de potitique , pas des poteticards !!!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai parlé de potitique , pas des poteticards !!!



Des fois, je suis long à la comprenette !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, je suis long à la comprenette !




normal si une certaine jolie princessE est a tes cotés


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Ah, je vois qu'on cherche à prendre ma place auprès de ma Princess... ça fourmille...

Robertav, dis-leur que c'est moi que tu aimes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je vois qu'on cherche à prendre ma place auprès de ma Princess... ça fourmille...
> 
> Robertav, dis-leur que c'est moi que tu aimes




mais non mon grand !!!!!     

personne ose (et ne voudrait surtout pas  ) prendre la place dans mon placard 
qui t'es destiné d'office !!!


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon, alors c'est fini avec Sonny Boy ? Je te pardonne  (sûr qu'il est sorti ? parce que j'aimerai pas me retrovuer avec lui dedans  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors c'est fini avec Sonny Boy ? Je te pardonne  (sûr qu'il est sorti ? parce que j'aimerai pas me retrovuer avec lui dedans  )




ben ....  :rose: ..... comment dire .... :rose:  :rose: 

je ne peux pas lui annoncer cela aujourd'hui, c'est son annif


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

tiens si je peux je vous boole les deux... pas avant cette nuit... qui me promet d'être longue...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tiens si je peux je vous boole les deux... pas avant cette nuit... qui me promet d'être longue...




moi j''ai fini le munitions   

ma nuit aussi rique d'etre longue ..... 
et en plus il ne font que 2 seances de  P.J. ce soir


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ....  :rose: ..... comment dire .... :rose:  :rose:
> 
> je ne peux pas lui annoncer cela aujourd'hui, c'est son annif




Je voulais te dire... tout à fait entre nous... ma Princess... 

j'adore quand tu mets... :siflle:


_... c'est gênant à dire.... y'a peut-être du monde..._

Non, pas les _dessous_... pas du tout ça... je ne pense pas qu'à ça   




Non, ta signature... *ça donne envie de l'avoir en signature*, rien que pour rigoler


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non, ta signature... *ça donne envie de l'avoir en signature*, rien que pour rigoler




oui je sais !!!     

tulmonde en reve mais personne l'a !!!


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon teo, Roberta ! Vos discussions de placard ça suffit ! 
Non mais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon teo, Roberta ! Vos discussions de placard ça suffit !
> Non mais !!!




tu as surement quelque chose de moins placardeux a nous dire   

accouche donc


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

je suis là \o/


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis là \o/




Bonsoir mesdemoiselles...  et bise malgré ma barbe d'une semaine


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Y'a Stargazer qui est entrain de se faire un brushing !!!!!!! mouahahaha


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Figure-toi Roberta que je n'ai même pas de placard !
Pas besoin de planquer !!!  

 maiwen !


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais !!!
> 
> tulmonde en reve mais personne l'a !!!




je crois que je serai prêt à toutes les bassesses pour ya voir droit... y'a un post où on peut postuler ? 

J'ai rien vu dans mon Tableau de bord


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

C'est juste pour dire que je suis super content!!! Parce que maintenant j'ai des lentilles de contact!!!  
vous allez pouvoir voir mes beaux yeux... marrons... Ouais, je sais, rien d'exceptionnel, merci ça va  !!! j'aurais tellement vouloir avoir des yeux verts  .
Bon, après cet intermède pour dire... Rien du tout! je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une très bonne soirée 
(et en plus j'ai trouvé un studio à paris!)


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Stargazer qui est entrain de se faire un brushing !!!!!!! mouahahaha



oh oui ! une photo dans Autoportrait !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

ben moi figure toi lumai que mes paroles ont pas eté lancée en l'air....
bref , je suis vraiment allée  chercher mon limoncello et ....
bien  :rose: là je ne suis plus trop nette  :rose: 

et cela se voit sacrement :
 j'ai corrigé ce message 4 fois suis sure que j'ai encore bafouillé quelques part !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


promis , je vais plus le faire


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Et ses belles anglaises alors ???


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Stargazer qui est entrain de se faire un brushing !!!!!!! mouahahaha



Je me sèche juste les cheveux !!!  

Et pour tout vous dire je suis même nu sous mon peignoir !!!


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour dire que je suis super content!!! Parce que maintenant j'ai des lentilles de contact!!!
> vous allez pouvoir voir mes beaux yeux... marrons... Ouais, je sais, rien d'exceptionnel, merci ça va  !!! j'aurais tellement vouloir avoir des yeux verts  .
> Bon, après cet intermède pour dire... Rien du tout! je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une très bonne soirée
> (et en plus j'ai trouvé un studio à paris!)




photos ?*



* sans lunettes noires


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ses belles anglaises alors ???



Non ne t'inquiète pas c'est maiwen qui veut te faire peur ..


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

la bergère a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tout vous dire je suis même nu sous mon peignoir !!!



Bon c'est le moment de demander un mouton à rotir alors !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais tellement vouloir avoir des yeux verts  .




vert  ???????? pffffffffff c'est rien comparé a la beauté exceptionnelle de mon blue lagon !!! 

a ces mec , un rien et opppp


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> photos ?*
> 
> 
> 
> * sans lunettes noires


Pas de matos sous la main... une prochaine fois, promis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Stargazer qui est entrain de se faire un brushing !!!!!!! mouahahaha





haaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!! la joie et le live de la webcam !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

ah si, voilà une photo


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!! la joie et le live de la webcam !!!!!!!!!


meuh non ... il me l'a dit c'est tout


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!! la joie et le live de la webcam !!!!!!!!!



Non pas de webcam ... relis un de mes posts plus haut et tu comprendras pourquoi ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est le moment de demander un mouton à rotir alors !



Oui c'est sûrement le moment en effet ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de webcam ... relis un de mes posts plus haut et tu comprendras pourquoi ...




frisage et defrisage avec lumai ?

non parce que il faudrait que tu lises plus bas , 
suis plus trop en etat là  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> meuh non ... il me l'a dit c'est tout



Tu as déformé mes propos oui !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je serai prêt à toutes les bassesses pour ya voir droit... y'a un post où on peut postuler ?
> 
> J'ai rien vu dans mon Tableau de bord




desolé mon cheri ,
 mais tu serais un dindon et dans le cercle on n'admet que les dindes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

et maintenant :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(hein quoi!!!?! C'est pas moi sur les photos!!! Ah bon, j'avais cru...   )


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> frisage et defrisage avec lumai ?
> 
> non parce que il faudrait que tu lises plus bas ,
> suis plus trop en etat là  :rose:


pourquoi avec lumai ?  ... c'est pas lumai c'est moi d'abord !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant :




ben oui mon coco t'es mignon mais bon, 
j'ai passé l'age pour chercher a la maternelle  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon bergère de mon coeur, pouvons-nous compter sur toi pour une photo de tes boucles parfumées ?

Non, parcequ'on sait que tu as un téléphone qui fait de très belles photos de Princess...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> frisage et defrisage avec lumai ?
> 
> non parce que il faudrait que tu lises plus bas ,
> suis plus trop en etat là  :rose:



Ma pauvre petite princess ... Ca va passer !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi avec lumai ?  ... c'est pas lumai c'est moi d'abord !!!







opssssss ..... promis  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
je continue la soirée avac ma contrex citronnée


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mon coco t'es mignon mais bon,
> j'ai passé l'age pour chercher a la maternelle  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




j'avais pas ce genre de gabarit à la maternelle..


Même au lycée... enfin...   j'aurai bien aimé 

"Juste pour le plaisir des yeux" comme ils disent


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon bergère de mon coeur, pouvons-nous compter sur toi pour une photo de tes boucles parfumées ?
> 
> Non, parcequ'on sait que tu as un téléphone qui fait de très belles photos de Princess...



Oui mais tu était là la dernière fois pour récupérer mon superbe cliché ... 
Malheureusement dû à un fâcheux problème de compatibilité je ne pourrais poster ce cliché si attendu ...  

Tu crois que le bluetooth va marcher de chez toi à chez moi ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opssssss ..... promis  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> je continue la soirée avac ma contrex citronnée



Tiens je vais t'accompagner avec ce même breuvage ... J'en ai une bouteille au frigo !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je vais t'accompagner avec ce même breuvage ... J'en ai une bouteille au frigo !




tu dois aussi perdre quelques kios?   

perd pas de temp, sa marche pas en plus elle est degoulasse  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une bouteille au frigo !



*Ouais*
et elle est très bien où elle est...


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu était là la dernière fois pour récupérer mon superbe cliché ...
> Malheureusement dû à un fâcheux problème de compatibilité je ne pourrais poster ce cliché si attendu ...
> 
> Tu crois que le bluetooth va marcher de chez toi à chez moi ?



même avec l'Airport, j'ai des douts...je file au forum technique me renseigner ! 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je vais t'accompagner avec ce même breuvage ... J'en ai une bouteille au frigo !


moi je vais continuer à la bière


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu dois aussi perdre quelques kios?
> 
> perd pas de temp, sa marche pas en plus elle est degoulasse  :mouais:



Ah non moi je parle de limoncello ... Pas toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais*
> et elle est très bien où elle est...



Je parlais de limoncello mon purfils ... Ne t'inquiète pas et que ton courroux s'apaise !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non moi je parle de limoncello ... Pas toi ? :rateau:





ben ma bouteille a finie a la poubelle........ vide !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais continuer à la bière



Ah mais ça aussi j'ai ... Et plein d'autres trucs ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ma bouteille a finie a la poubelle........ vide !!!!!!



Mince tu as de l'avance sur moi !


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça aussi j'ai ... Et plein d'autres trucs ...




dernière de l'open bar de jeudi-Champs de Mars...

Après c'est du rude suisse ou du Gin&To.

Rude aussi


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mince tu as de l'avance sur moi !




Dans une autre catégorie, toi aussi...


je fais piètre figure


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mince tu as de l'avance sur moi !




facile !!!!!!      

il ne restait que le fond de la bouteille......elle avait 2 ans de vie !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dernière de l'open bar de jeudi-Champs de Mars...
> 
> Après c'est du rude suisse ou du Gin&To.
> 
> Rude aussi



Moi je voterai ginto si j'étais à ta place !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans une autre catégorie, toi aussi...
> 
> 
> je fais piètre figure



Oui quand je pense qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps je ne pensais qu'à te rattraper !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile !!!!!!
> 
> il ne restait que le fond de la bouteille......elle avait 2 ans de vie !!!!



Elle a vécu une belle vie alors ..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

je vais vous quitter !!!!  

bises a tous  :love:  :love:  :love: 
et surtout a taho et a sa tres jolie dem"zlle au plaisir de la voir par ici !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit princess !!! :love: Et fais de beaux et doux rêves bercée par les vents froufrouteux de mes jupons ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous quitter !!!!
> 
> bises a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:
> et surtout a taho et a sa tres jolie dem"zlle au plaisir de la voir par ici !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:




fais de beaux rêves ! dans les étoiles, je te regarde, Princess et pense à toi :love:


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut bronco ! 
Tes ennuis d'écriture sont réglés ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut bronco !
> Tes ennuis d'écriture sont réglés ?



Ah ouais Bronco est là !!!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

il se cache !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2005)

Salut Téo. 
Salut La Bergère. 
Vous allez bien?

PS : Si ce n'est pas indiscret, qui est Bronco?...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2005)

Coucou, Maiwen.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, Maiwen.


coucou ti biscuit


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut Téo.
> Salut La Bergère.
> Vous allez bien?
> 
> PS : Si ce n'est pas indiscret, qui est Bronco?...



Bonsoir à toi Human-fly !!!    

Personnellement je vais bien et toi ? 

Bronco chez notre cher Taho! !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi Human-fly !!!
> 
> Personnellement je vais bien et toi ?
> 
> Bronco chez notre cher Taho! !



 Moi, pas trop la forme physiquement :sick: , mais le moral est plutôt bon. 
 Et pour l'instant, c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, pas trop la forme physiquement :sick: , mais le moral est plutôt bon.
> Et pour l'instant, c'est l'essentiel.



Oh ? T'as quoi si c'est pas indiscret ?

Mais si le moral va tant mieux !


----------



## TranXarnoss (29 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs.
ça boume ce soir ?
Il paraît que tu t'en vas Maiwen ?

Stargazer va déprimer...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> ça boume ce soir ?
> Il paraît que tu t'en vas Maiwen ?
> 
> Stargazer va déprimer...


oui je pars ce soir ... quand mes parents auront décidé de rentrer  :mouais: 

je vais ptèt un peu déprimer aussi tu sais


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs.
> ça boume ce soir ?
> Il paraît que tu t'en vas Maiwen ?
> 
> Stargazer va déprimer...



Non mais c'est quoi cette histoire ..?   

Sinon oui ça va !


----------



## TranXarnoss (29 Juillet 2005)

Ohhh ben faut pas. C'est cool de se barrer en vacances. J'aimerais bien, on n'est pas parti depuis 2001...
Et comme ça t'auras des trucs à nous raconter. Du flood utile en quelque sorte.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je pars ce soir ... quand mes parents auront décidé de rentrer  :mouais:
> 
> je vais ptèt un peu déprimer aussi tu sais



Oh..
C'est tristounet...

Mais dieu qu'elle sont mièvres à cet age !!!!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh ? T'as quoi si c'est pas indiscret ?
> 
> Mais si le moral va tant mieux !



 Des analyses de sang pas très bonnes ; un manque de potassium. :sick: Mais j'ai un traitement pour ça, et ça devrait déjà commencer à remonter. 
 Et puis comme le moral est bon...  


  Bonsoir, Tranxarnoss!...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh..
> C'est tristounet...
> 
> Mais dieu qu'elle sont mièvres à cet age !!!!!!!


ah oui  t'es jaloux parce que t'as juste un tout petit peu grandi mon kiki aujourd'hui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui  t'es jaloux parce que t'as juste un tout petit peu grandi mon kiki aujourd'hui ?



Et oui, c'est pas tous les jours dimanche...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh..
> C'est tristounet...
> 
> Mais dieu qu'elle sont mièvres à cet age !!!!!!!




J'ai encore quelques minutes pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire!... 
Non pas que toi et moi soyons d'accord sur tout...  
Mais bon anniversaire quand même!...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut Téo.
> Salut La Bergère.
> Vous allez bien?
> 
> PS : Si ce n'est pas indiscret, qui est Bronco?...




C'est moi, on me demande ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore quelques minutes pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire!...
> Non pas que toi et moi soyons d'accord sur tout...
> Mais bon anniversaire quand même!...



Certes...

Merci quand même !


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

BonnaNNNNi
Sonny !


----------



## TranXarnoss (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut Human-fly.
Ben fais gaffe à ta santé. Suis le traitement si t'en as un. C'est dû à quoi cette carence ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, on me demande ?



 Oui. 
 Je me demandais qui était Bronco. 
 Maintenant, je sais.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Salut Human-fly.
> Ben fais gaffe à ta santé. Suis le traitement si t'en as un. C'est dû à quoi cette carence ?



 Je ne sais pas du tout... 
 Mais en principe, les médicaments remontent facilement ce genre de choses.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me coucher, bonnenuit za tous faites de beaux rêves et ne videz pas le bar quand même...   :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

association des maladifs anonymes bonjour ...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

toi tu la ramènes un peu trop...

je m'en vais t'abraser à bras raccourcis...


----------



## TranXarnoss (30 Juillet 2005)

Eh on n'est pas tous malades ici.
Enfin si un peu de la tête quand même, mais là, la science est impuissante.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> toi tu la ramènes un peu trop...
> 
> je m'en vais t'abraser à bras raccourcis...


tu me fatigues ©


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> association des maladifs anonymes bonjour ...



 Enfin moi, je ne prends pas non plus un abonnement longue durée... :affraid:
 Ce matin (dans quelques heures), j'ai une prise de sang qui devrait déjà être meilleure que la précédente... 
 Et dans quelques jours, tout devrait aller beaucoup mieux. :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

je le prends pour toi l'abonnement si tu veux  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu me fatigues ©



Bien... on va pouvoir en tirer quelque chose de cette petite je crois...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Eh on n'est pas tous malades ici.
> Enfin si un peu de la tête quand même, mais là, la science est impuissante.



Détrompe-toi !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien... on va pouvoir en tirer quelque chose de cette petite je crois...



Moi je crois pas .... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

[mode trautman ON]

Non, ce n'est pas dieu qui a fait maiwen.

C'est moi qui l'ai fait.

[mode trautman OFF]


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe-toi !



 Pour ce qui est de la tête, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de cas incurables, ici...   
Pas même moi!...


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> association des maladifs anonymes bonjour ...



je te croyais partie en vacances toi :love: 

amuse-toi bien et repose-toi ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [mode trautman ON]
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas dieu qui a fait maiwen.
> 
> ...



Catherine ..? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais partie en vacances toi :love:
> 
> amuse-toi bien et repose-toi ! :love:



Et n'oublie pas de baisser ton futal AVANT de faire caca...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais partie en vacances toi :love:
> 
> amuse-toi bien et repose-toi ! :love:



 Mais peut-être est-elle en vacances...? 
 Ou sur le chemin...? 

Enfin je n'en sais rien!... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Catherine ..? :rateau:



La soeur du colonel trautman..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je n'en sais rien!... :rateau:




*Enfin*
peut être aussi qu'on s'en fout


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais partie en vacances toi :love:
> 
> amuse-toi bien et repose-toi ! :love:


je pars dans 1 h surement  

( lé très jolie ta mademoiselle je viens de voir les photos  )


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin*
> peut être aussi qu'on s'en fout



 Peut-être aussi qu'on se fout de tout... 
 Ou pas!... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

voilà je vous laisse  

pour trois semaines  floodez bien et puis ... m'oubliez pas hein :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà je vous laisse
> 
> pour trois semaines  floodez bien et puis ... m'oubliez pas hein :rose:


bises maiwen!   tu vas où?


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui  t'es jaloux parce que t'as juste un tout petit peu grandi mon kiki aujourd'hui ?


on parle du kiki de qui?


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bises maiwen!   tu vas où?


dans l'eure et loir 

apu


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà je vous laisse
> 
> pour trois semaines  floodez bien et puis ... m'oubliez pas hein :rose:



 Personne ne t'oubliera, ne t'inquiète pas.  

 Bonsoir, Joel!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> BonnaNNNNi
> Sonny !


birthday!!! j'espere qu'on te l'a bien abrasé ??


----------



## Fillolon (30 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir les floodeurs, je viens de voir blade 3 en dvd et ce film est une pub vivante pour les macs (imac, ipod,powerbook) tous les cinq minutes!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà je vous laisse
> 
> pour trois semaines  floodez bien et puis ... m'oubliez pas hein :rose:



Bonnes vacances à toi maiwen !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans l'eure et loir
> 
> apu


heu !! c'est ma région ça!!


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> birthday!!! j'espere qu'on te l'a bien abrasé ??



 Même pas! :rateau:
 Cette nuit, ça n'abrasait pas trop, en fait.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les floodeurs, je viens de voir blade 3 en dvd et ce film est une pub vivante pour les macs (imac, ipod,powerbook) tous les cinq minutes!



Ah ça le placement de produits dans les films est devenu un véritable art ... Ou un véritable business !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

sophie et oedipe ont les fesses qui tombent plus bas que leur prétention...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les floodeurs, je viens de voir blade 3 en dvd et ce film est une pub vivante pour les macs (imac, ipod,powerbook) tous les cinq minutes!



 Quelle génération d'iMac? 
 G3? G4? G5?...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sophie et oedipe ont les fesses qui tombent plus bas que leur prétention...



 Pardon???...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sophie et oedipe ont les fesses qui tombent plus bas que leur prétention...



Oui mais Oedipe a toujours les chevilles qui enflent .. :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pardon???...


juste un peu de colère mais sous forme cryptée!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu de colère mais sous forme cryptée!



Très cryptée ... Je dirai même "cryptique" !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais Oedipe a toujours les chevilles qui enflent .. :rateau:




lol!!! alors là, bergère !!! tu mises dans le mille!!


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelle génération d'iMac?
> G3? G4? G5?...




il me semble que c'est G4

question a part comment fait t on pour mettre une image ds le texte et non un fichier joint qui dit ke c'est une "miniature attaché"

merci d'avance


----------



## Fillolon (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelle génération d'iMac?
> G3? G4? G5?...


A mon avis des g4 mais apple a du les payer pour ça pasque c'est trop une pub vivante pour apple ce film! a un moment on voit meme la meuf lancer itunes et synchroniser son ipod pour aller usiner une troupe de vampyres en musique


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Très cryptée ... Je dirai même "cryptique" !


je ne vous aiderai pas à trouver le fin mot de l'énigme .. mais ...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu de colère mais sous forme cryptée!



 Un ange peut donc ressentir de la colère?... :affraid:
 Et l'exprimer sous forme cryptée, en plus?... :rateau:
 Mais bon, si ça n'est qu'un peu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Très cryptée ... Je dirai même "cryptique" !


espèrons qu'ils finiront au tombeau!!! et qu'ils n'auront même pas droit à une crypte les imposteurs!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un ange peut donc ressentir de la colère?... :affraid:
> Et l'exprimer sous forme cryptée, en plus?... :rateau:
> Mais bon, si ça n'est qu'un peu...


je ne boule pas rouge donc je me défoule sous une forme qui est hautement jubilatoire car ironique et peu saisissable ...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

fillolon a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis des g4 mais apple a du les payer pour ça pasque c'est trop une pub vivante pour apple ce film! a un moment on voit meme la meuf lancer itunes et synchroniser son ipod pour aller usiner une troupe de vampyres en musique





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça le placement de produits dans les films est devenu un véritable art ... Ou un véritable business !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

les nuits sont habitées malheureusement par quelques gens qui sentent le vomi ... 


nota-bene:   aucun de ceux présents pour le moment ne sont concernés


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon j'ai du rater 5 ou 10 pages, quelqu'un me fait un résumé ?   
Ou non tiens, dites moi juste si maiwen a pas raté son départ


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que c'est G4
> 
> question a part comment fait t on pour mettre une image ds le texte et non un fichier joint qui dit ke c'est une "miniature attaché"
> 
> merci d'avance




Pour cela il faut que tu puisses héberger ton image ... Par exemple sur l'espace réservé par ton FAI pour ta page perso ... Ensuite tu mets le lien avec les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il me semble) et ça doit êre bon !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai du rater 5 ou 10 pages, quelqu'un me fait un résumé ?
> Ou non tiens, dites moi juste si maiwen a pas raté son départ


pas raté .. et quelques larmes iront humecter le sec paysage d'eure et loir...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai du rater 5 ou 10 pages, quelqu'un me fait un résumé ?
> Ou non tiens, dites moi juste si maiwen a pas raté son départ



Non maiwen  n'a pas raté son départ ..


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

me revoilà après une interruption momentannée de l'image et du son


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que c'est G4
> 
> question a part comment fait t on pour mettre une image ds le texte et non un fichier joint qui dit ke c'est une "miniature attaché"
> 
> merci d'avance



 J'utilise un iMac G4, justement. :style:
 Rien que pour ça, il faudrait que je vois Blade 3 un  de ces jours... 


Quant aux images, le plus dur est justement de joindre des miniatures attachées... Spécialement celles issues d'une capture d'écran réalisée lors de la lecture d'un DVD... D'ailleurs, justement, pour l'instant, je suis infoutu de le faire correctement!... :rateau:

 Autrement, c'est très simple.
Tu copies l'adresse de ton image dans le presse papier, puis dans ton post tu cliques sur l'icône "image" (la petite montagne en haut du post que tu tapes), puis tu supprimes le http:// (pour ne pas que cela apparaisse deux fois), et tu entres l'adresse URL complète de ton image, avant de valider par OK. 

Plus simples encore : Tu ouvre deux fenêtres, dont une pour l'image et une pour le post, et tu fais un simple glisser-déposer de l'image au post (C'est Joel qui m'a appris ça.  ).


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Heureusement qu'il y a les concierges de service, merci les gars


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> me revoilà après une interruption momentannée de l'image et du son



Aaaaaaaaaaah !!! On a failli attendre !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a les concierges de service, merci les gars



De rien mon dragon !


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Ça va quand même être trois semaines difficiles... On forme un groupe de soutien ?


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Plus simples encore : Tu ouvre deux fenêtres, dont une pour l'image et une pour le post, et tu fais un simple glisser-déposer de l'image au post (C'est Joel qui m'a appris ça.  ).




c'est pour une image qui ce trouve sur mon mac?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça va quand même être trois semaines difficiles... On forme un groupe de soutien ?



Tu veux qu'on te soutienne ..?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour une image qui ce trouve sur mon mac?



 Ah non, désolé...
 Je pensais que tu voulais insérer une image située sur une page web... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour une image qui ce trouve sur mon mac?






			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour cela il faut que tu puisses héberger ton image ... Par exemple sur l'espace réservé par ton FAI pour ta page perso ... Ensuite tu mets le lien avec les balises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on te soutienne ..?


Ah parce que toi non ?


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

non je veux coller une image ds le post 

desolé d'ennuyer tout le monde avec ca


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que toi non ?



Non pas tant que ça ..


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Vous me gonflez avec vos questions techniques sur les images.   
Pourquoi vous croyez qu'on se décarcasse à pondre des trucs comme ça:    
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103664


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> non je veux coller une image ds le post
> 
> desolé d'ennuyer tout le monde avec ca


 Je pense que Stargazer t'a donné la bonne réponse...  Enfin je crois...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous me gonflez avec vos questions techniques sur les images.
> Pourquoi vous croyez qu'on se décarcasse à pondre des trucs comme ça:
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103664



Mais arrête !!! Pour une fois que je peux répondre à un truc technique, laisse-moi mon instant de gloire éphémère !!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrête !!! Pour une fois que je peux répondre à un truc technique, laisse-moi mon instant de gloire éphémère !!!


Où est le problème ? Tu dis toi même qu'il est éphémère


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrête !!! Pour une fois que je peux répondre à un truc technique, laisse-moi mon instant de gloire éphémère !!!





merci et desolé de vous prendre la tete


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas tant que ça ..


   
C'est quoi ton secret ???


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Où est le problème ? Tu dis toi même qu'il est éphémère



Oui mais là j'en ai pas profité !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton secret ???



Solution buvable de L'abbé Soury© matin, midi et soir !


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

tests


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous



Bonne nui à toi !


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Solution buvable de L'abbé Soury© matin, midi et soir !


Drogué


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Drogué



Je compense parce que je trouve ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2005)

Ben justement un groupe de soutien ça te permettrait de te sortir de la drogue


----------



## bouilla (30 Juillet 2005)

Hein  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement un groupe de soutien ça te permettrait de te sortir de la drogue



Il serait pas content du tout l'abbé si il t'entendait parler de son produit en ces termes ...  

Mais t'as peut-être raison !


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juillet 2005)

compagnons de la nuit je suis sans sommeil, et mes amis anges absent, dans la longueur de la nuit.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> compagnons de la nuit je suis sans sommeil, et mes amis anges absent, dans la longueur de la nuit.



 Mais non, mais non... 
 Il doit bien y a voir un ange ou deux dans les parages!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Tu vois bien!...


----------



## juju palavas (30 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien!...


deser rose , sting au casque ce fait lontemps??? et notre maitre atous joel va bien


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> deser rose , sting au casque ce fait lontemps??? et notre maitre atous joel va bien



 Bonne fin de nuit, les amis!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> deser rose , sting au casque ce fait lontemps??? et notre maitre atous joel va bien


vais je bien ...? y reflechir je dois!! pas mal ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens 

Quelqu'un a de l'aspirine ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Tiens pour tes matinées difficiles :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour tes matinées difficiles :



Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

et voila !!!!!!    

cette nuit tulmonde a fait la java et ce matin tulmonde est dans le coma     





oppppp debut la dedans , c'est presque l'heure de l'apero !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oppppp debut la dedans , c'est presque l'heure de l'apero !!!



Il faut soigner le mal par le mal


----------



## Virpeen (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde et bon week-end


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde et bon week-end



Hello 

Merci, toi de même


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

je viens de terminer un sprint incroyable :

debouler de chez moi en 15 secondes quand j'ai vu ma boulangere en train de fermer !!!    


est que c'esst pleine lune en ce moment ?


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Non c'est le 5 août la pleine lune !
Ca devrait décider bébéNED à sortir...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Juillet 2005)

Je pars bosser, bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est le 5 août la pleine lune !
> Ca devrait décider bébéNED à sortir...




si ta femme commence a faire le menage comme une forcenée c'est le signe !!!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (30 Juillet 2005)

Ned a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est le 5 août la pleine lune !
> Ca devrait décider bébéNED à sortir...






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ta femme commence a faire le menage comme une forcenée c'est le signe !!!




Coucou Robertav et bonjour Ned   

oui je confirme ménage + pleine lune fonctionne bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> oui je confirme ménage + pleine lune fonctionne bien




ben , sinon j'avais trouvé un truc infaillible pour accoucher avant l'heure 
j'en avais marre de contractions a 2 sous sans effet !!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs !!



Salut Taho!


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ta femme commence a faire le menage comme une forcenée c'est le signe !!!


Elle commence, je viens de monter la commode à langer.
Elle use de la fée du logis sans retenue...


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho!



Salut PoorMonsteR ! 

Sont pas réveillés les floodeurs ou sont-ils tous en Belgique ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut PoorMonsteR !
> 
> Sont pas réveillés les floodeurs ou sont-ils tous en Belgique ?




t'as pas vu l'heure?   

ils sont tous avec leur apero !!!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas vu l'heure?
> 
> ils sont tous avec leur apero !!!!



 Princess !!

Et bon apéro, voire bon appétit !


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Flood un jour, flood toujours


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> Flood un jour, flood toujours



 Zheng He, c'est la première fois que je te vois dans ce bar !


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Vous me faîtes une petite place ?


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faîtes une petite place ?



Pas de problème. Avec de l'acier ...zingué, ça va le faire.  :casse:  

Welcome


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faîtes une petite place ?



En l'absence de la bergère (qui doit encore compter ses moutons) et du papillon (partie en vacances), le comptoir est pour toi !


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème. Avec de l'acier ...zingué, ça va le faire.  :casse:
> Welcome


Aïe, un poil trop fort :casse:    




			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En l'absence de la bergère (qui doit encore compter ses moutons) et du papillon (partie en vacances), le comptoir est pour toi !


 Merci c'est sympa, mais j'espère que j'arrive pas trop tard, parce que si ils sont tous en vacance....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faîtes une petite place ?





Ben oui ! plus on est de fous, etc.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> mais j'espère que j'arrive pas trop tard, parce que si ils sont tous en vacance....



Moi aussi je suis en vacances  , mais chez moi


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis en vacances  , mais chez moi



D'un autre côté tant que le mac est pas trop loin, .... Et *$£%@ moi non plus je suis pas parti d'ailleurs....


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Zheng He! 
 Et aussi tous les autres, par ailleurs...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté tant que le mac est pas trop loin, .... Et *$£%@ moi non plus je suis pas parti d'ailleurs....




 Je ne pars pas non plus. :rateau:
 Mais comme tu le dis, du moment que le Mac n'est pas trop loin...  
 Au Bar Mac G, c'est plus ou moins les vacances tous les jours...  Non?...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Youhou


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Youhou




 Content de te voir ici, Cor!...


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Youhou


 Yeahea


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En l'absence de la bergère (qui doit encore compter ses moutons) et du papillon (partie en vacances), le comptoir est pour toi !



Mes moutons sont comptés depuis bien longtemps ...   

Bonjour tout le monde !!


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons sont comptés depuis bien longtemps ...
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !!



Enfin levée la bergère !!


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons sont comptés depuis bien longtemps ...



 Il n'en manquait aucun j'espère!... 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !!



 Bonjour à toutes et à tous... 
 Surtout à tous, parce que je crois la population est très majoritairement masculine, en ce moment... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:....:sleep:....salut les filles....


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....:sleep:....salut les filles....


 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




yep, tu vas bien Franswa....
et je vois que Taho! nous lit....alors salut a toi aussi....


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

​

 ​

​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



 Très géométriquement Zen, ce post!... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

ben alors Ned, tu nous fais dans le smileys artisque....


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Ouais en tant que designer on essaye des trucs...


........
........

............
............
​
Ho la prise de couanne,mouarff !!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> yep, tu vas bien Franswa....
> et je vois que Taho! nous lit....alors salut a toi aussi....


Salut Stook ! toujours fidèle au poste !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais en tant que designer on essaye des trucs...
> 
> 
> ........
> ...



 Joli aussi, ça!...


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

:casse: Hello la compagnie, de retour après un petit somme... :bebe:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> :casse: Hello la compagnie, de retour après un petit somme... :bebe:



 Moi, c'est l'inverse... :rateau:
 C'est maintenant que je vais faire un petit somme... :sleep:
 @+!


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

bon allez,
J'ai un peu de bricole a faire à la maison:
tringles de rideau a installer,
poignées de portes a changer,
lustre a accrocher,
appliques a connecter,
@peluche...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

........
........

............
............
​
Et plus "aéré" comme ça
J'ai essayé en diagonale : bonjour la galère


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tous le monde


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous le monde



Hello !
Il serait quand même temps de faire quelque chose pour ton rhume :hosto:

Tiré d'un site :
_"Le record d'éternuement
La plus longue quinte d'éternuements jamais enregistrée fut celle de June Clark, 17 ans, de Miami, Floride. Elle commença à éternuer le 4 janvier, après avoir été guérie d'une maladie de reins au James Jackson Memorial Hospital de Miami. La quinte fut stoppée par un choc électrique le 8 juin de la même année. Elle avait duré 155 jours. La vitesse à laquelle les particules étaient expectorées atteignit un sommet inégalé de 103.9 milles à l'heure."_


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Il serait quand même temps de faire quelque chose pour ton rhume :hosto:
> 
> Tiré d'un site :
> ...


 
Tu crois que tu saurais m'aidé alors ? :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que tu saurais m'aidé alors ? :rose:



Une image fixe juste avant d'éternuer ?


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Une image fixe juste avant d'éternuer ?


 
Oui, mais pas pour le moment


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

bon aprem'


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem'


 
Merci, toi aussi   :king:


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

Une fois n'est pas coutume... en après-midi...
Salut tout le monde ! 
Je peux vous lire, cette nuit, FF voulait rien savoir.... nada niet...


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Une image fixe juste avant d'éternuer ?



 

Je viens de comprendre.  :bebe:


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem'



Tu t'en vas ?


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une fois n'est pas coutume... en après-midi...
> Salut tout le monde !
> Je peux vous lire, cette nuit, FF voulait rien savoir.... nada niet...




FF....   Final Fantasy ?


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Choper un rhume en été quelle idée .


----------



## Xman (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> FF....  Final Fantasy ?


 
FF .... Flavie Flament

Je l'ai reconnu au fait qu'elle ne "voulait rien savoir"...logique, non?

 



PS:


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'en vas ?


 Je vais à la playa 

@plustard


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> FF .... Flavie Flament
> 
> Je l'ai reconnu au fait qu'elle ne "voulait rien savoir"...logique, non?
> 
> ...


:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> yep, tu vas bien Franswa....
> et je vois que Taho! nous lit....alors salut a toi aussi....


 Je vais très bien   et toi ?


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais à la playa
> 
> @plustard



 :style: 

Cooooool, y'en a qui on de la chance.... t'emmènes le powerbook ?


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais à la playa


 
Bon Amusement :style:


----------



## Xman (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Découverte !!!!
Le masque est levé
Quel bohneur


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> FF .... Flavie Flament
> 
> Je l'ai reconnu au fait qu'elle ne "voulait rien savoir"...logique, non?
> 
> ...


  
.....
Ah ça c'est de l'info
Eh les gars on a une star parmi nous


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

:rose:


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> FF....   Final Fantasy ?




pour surfer sur le bar, un navigateur est plus pratique qu'un jeu ou qu'un DVD...
Non, je parlais de FireFox, le navigateur...

C'est vrai qu'on est pas sur les Forums techniques ici


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on est pas sur les Forums techniques ici


Non :hein:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Pendant ce temps, à Grenoble

Je mets à jour www.apple-expo.info


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook ! toujours fidèle au poste !



mouais....comme d'hab...mais super crevé, je vais aller dejeuner avec ma cop's....
bon apre'm a vous tous...


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller dejeuner avec ma cop's....
> bon apre'm a vous tous...


 
Bon Apprem' et bon app'


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ........
> ........
> 
> ............
> ...


A ok j'ai compris pour les blancs !
chapeau !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon Apprem' et bon app'



tiens, Apca, on te voit pas souvent par ici........


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais....comme d'hab...mais super crevé, je vais aller dejeuner avec ma cop's....
> bon apre'm a vous tous...


A 16 heures, c'est pas un déjeuner, mais un gouter !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A 16 heures, c'est pas un déjeuner, mais un gouter !



je vis a l'Espagnole mon cher....d'ailleurs, c'est surement là-bas que je vais aller dejeuner...


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Purée c'est mort cet aprem hein?
 :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A ok j'ai compris pour les blancs !
> chapeau !



petite astuce


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée c'est mort cet aprem hein?
> :hein:



Ben avec les vacances, c'est calme tous les jours


----------



## Zheng He (30 Juillet 2005)

"Moi je vais à la plage, moi je vais goûter"..... en fait ils sont tous devant X-files


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> "Moi je vais à la plage, moi je vais goûter"..... en fait ils sont tous devant X-files



A choisir, je préfère encore ça :style:


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, Apca, on te voit pas souvent par ici........


 
Tiens, t'a raison en plus  :rateau:


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2005)

allez... je vais siester à mon tour...


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

rhooo les feignasses....


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> rhooo les feignasses....


C'est vrai que ça bulle violent cet après-midi !


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Trop de vent à la plage


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon Amusement :style:


 merci


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Zheng He a dit:
			
		

> :style:
> 
> Cooooool, y'en a qui on de la chance.... t'emmènes le powerbook ?


 Il a trop pris de sable déjà


----------



## Gregg (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut les newbies


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

Je me suis fait coupé les cheveux!!


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait coupé les cheveux!!


 Ah... c'est con


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait coupé les cheveux!!



*FAUT "ER" AU VERBE COUPER !!!!*


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *FAUT "ER" AU VERBE COUPER !!!!*



AH OUI J'AI OUBLIÉ LA PETITE ASTUCE DE MA PROF DE FRANCAIS IL Y A FORT LONGTEMPS!

ER = MORDRE
É = MORDU


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> AH OUI J'AI OUBLIÉ LA PETITE ASTUCE DE MA PROF DE FRANCAIS IL Y A FORT LONGTEMPS!
> 
> ER = MORDRE
> É = MORDU


 Alors met du blanco et corrige tout de suite


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors met du blanco et corrige tout de suite



Le blanco, les profs ils trouvaient ça sale...


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Laule...
Sonny a raison, c'est le vieux piège a la con bien Français ça.
Il suffit de remplacer le verbe par un verbe du 3eme groupe et tu trouve vite la bonne orthographe...


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le blanco, les profs ils trouvaient ça sale...


 Ouais mais c'est quand même pratique pour refaire les tables de l'école :love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait coup*er* les cheveux!!



Voilà  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> AH OUI J'AI OUBLIÉ LA PETITE ASTUCE DE MA PROF DE FRANCAIS IL Y A FORT LONGTEMPS!
> 
> ER = MORDRE
> É = MORDU



*EXACTEMENT !!!*


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Voilà  :rateau:



merci! merci!


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Seulement aurait-il fallut que vous le sachiasse...
heu m'a trompo..lol
Ca sonnait bien zut...


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> merci! merci!


You're welcome !


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> sachiasse...



laquelle? 
  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> laquelle?
> :rateau:


Heu, et la charte


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

Je suis en vacance !!! 

   ​


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

y'a que de la veine pour les crapules...
Rhaaa lala...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> y'a que de la veine pour les crapules...
> Rhaaa lala...



Dis-donc, toi, en parlant de crapule, t'as un indice ?


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu, et la charte



savoir à qui est cette chiasse est une question de vie ou de mort!!


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en vacance !!!
> 
> ​



welcome to the real world !


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en vacance !!!
> 
> ​


 Y a un "s" à Vacances


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a un "s" à Vacances



Il voulait dire qu'il était vacant


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a un "s" à Vacances


 Merci de me reprendre ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

mais que fait'il sonny ?????     

il nous donne des leçons d'orthographe???????  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

vite il faut faire quelques chose
avec l'age il deteint sur ses parents


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait dire qu'il était vacant


 Ah ça non, je ne suis pas vacant*e*. 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me reprendre ...





en tout cas avec ou sans S .....

bonne vacances !!!!!!         :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça non, je ne suis pas vacant*e*.
> 
> :love:



Oups  :rose: désol*é*


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas avec ou sans S .....
> 
> bonne vacances !!!!!!         :love:


 Merci. C'est si bon... 

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci. C'est si bon...
> 
> :love::love::love:




c'est-ci-bon ..... là la là la làlàààààààà

qui chantait cela deja ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juillet 2005)

Yves Montand


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me reprendre ...


 De rien  Il faut faire pareil pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

l'ecole est finie !!!!!!!!!      

et si on chantait Yves Montand ?


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'ecole est finie !!!!!!!!!
> 
> et si on chantait Yves Montand ?


 :mouais:   (combo encore)


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

Mon iPod est de retour, je suis trop content (
ma chérie aussi, elle n'aura pas à m'en payer un nouveau  )


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iPod est de retour, je suis trop content (
> ma chérie aussi, elle n'aura pas à m'en payer un nouveau  )


 Ça fait plaisir


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Je vais manger 

Bon app' à ceux qui vont manger aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir


Oui, surtout à moi 

Je vais pouvoir écouter tous mes podcasts en retard


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

flodons bien , flodons utile   

bientot c'est mon annif :    
 non,  je vous demande pas de faire une quete pour mon cadeau 
mais plutot de repondre a cela :

est que sa vaut le coup de me faire offrir iphoto5 ?   

en quelques mots simples , ce qu'il a de  plus que iphotos4 n'as pas? 

merciiiii :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> flodons bien , flodons utile
> 
> bientot c'est mon annif :
> non,  je vous demande pas de faire une quete pour mon cadeau
> ...


 peut etre qu'il marche


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peut etre qu'il marche




tu veux insunuer que si j'achete ilife5 je risque de perdre mes photos?   

ou que il plante souvent ?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2005)

Ou que tu ne saurais pas t'en servir ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Allez bonne nuit à tous et souhaitons bonne chance aux karteurs !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

mac g grand prix!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Juillet 2005)

bsoir les gens d'ici 
comment allez vous ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> flodons bien , flodons utile
> 
> bientot c'est mon annif :
> non,  je vous demande pas de faire une quete pour mon cadeau
> ...



s'il porte le N° 5, comme le parfum donc il doit etre mieux (cqfd)


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit les crabes!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben voila hein ils sont mariés


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les crabes!!


 'Ne nuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​



ned attitude


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> s'il porte le N° 5, comme le parfum donc il doit etre mieux (cqfd)




tiens, Laurent, ça va, ça faisait un petit moment....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

hoo....mais c'est que je suis tout seul....?!

bon, tant pis....
soirée Burton ce soir, apres la location du DVD de Beetlejuice, 
au Ciné avec Charlie et la Chocolaterie
et en rentrant , hop, je glisse le DVD de L'etrange noel de Mister Jack...

pitin®....c'est super agreable....

voila, la miss est au lit et comme d'hab, petite insomnie....
bon, amusez vous bien....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

je bois mon ennime café micronde tout en regardant l"emission sport sur tf1    

la journée va etre sympa , je suis invité dans la famille et comme d'hab je les
embetera avec mon flash


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je bois mon ennime café micronde tout en regardant l"emission sport sur tf1





Sportive dès le dimanche matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Sportive dès le dimanche matin ?




et seulement les dimanches matin !!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et seulement les dimanches matin !!!!!



Après il te faut la semaine pour t'en remettre


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Seulement entre 9h00 et 9h02


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Qu'est ce que j'aime ce pseudo : bouillave...


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Je l'ai choisis pour toi  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hoo....mais c'est que je suis tout seul....?!
> 
> bon, tant pis....
> soirée Burton ce soir, apres la location du DVD de Beetlejuice,
> ...


 BeetleJuice :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2005)

encore deux fois et on est dans la merde


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> BeetleJuice :love:



'lut Franswa....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> encore deux fois et on est dans la merde



en meme temps, c'est pas Candyman...
ça fera moins mal....

Beetlejuice...?


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut Franswa....


 Sa' Stook  







:rose:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

BeetleJuice


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

coucou encore un dimanche tête in the ass


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou encore un dimanche tête in the ass



Donc c'est toi Beetlejuice ..? :rateau: 

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

How many people wanna kick some ass ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

Sa' Stargazer et Toys  :love:


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

faut pas forcé s'est dimanche.


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut pas forcé s'est dimanche.


 J'avais même pas vu qu'on était dimanche


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'avais même pas vu qu'on était dimanche




j ai pris ma premiere "cuite" depuis 6 ans  

un vrai dimanche avec le mal de crâne


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai pris ma premiere "cuite" depuis 6 ans
> 
> un vrai dimanche avec le mal de crâne


 Y en aura de plus en plus avec le mal de crane malheureusement


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y en aura de plus en plus avec le mal de crane malheureusement



heu la pour moi sa vas être la derniere avant un bon gros moment quand même


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu la pour moi sa vas être la derniere avant un bon gros moment quand même


 Ouais, mais d'ici quelques années


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais d'ici quelques années


dans 6 ans je re-met ça mais pas avant!

edit: waw je fait partie du carré vip


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans 6 ans je re-met ça mais pas avant!
> 
> edit: waw je fait partie du carré vip


 ok 

Il te manquait pas beaucoup de points


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> Il te manquait pas beaucoup de points




bien en fait je suis a 807 et j ai pas fait gaffe avant   

bon sa sent le café par maté les passent qui passe et les petit cul.

de 3 a 5 s'est un truc de fou :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien en fait je suis a 807 et j ai pas fait gaffe avant
> 
> bon sa sent le café par maté les passent qui passe et les petit cul.
> 
> de 3 a 5 s'est un truc de fou :love:


 ah d'accord... 

Sur la plage, c'est mieux :love: 

Mais là, y a encore trop de vent


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> How many people wanna kick some ass ?




I can  , do you ?


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah d'accord...
> 
> Sur la plage, c'est mieux :love:
> 
> Mais là, y a encore trop de vent



j aime pas la plage!

s'est con mais j aime pas le soleil!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j aime pas la plage!
> 
> s'est con mais j aime pas le soleil!





Schtroumpf grognon ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> I can  , do you ?



Ouais enfin va falloir manger de la soupe avant..


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Schtroumpf grognon ?




schtroumpf mal de crâne


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j aime pas la plage!
> 
> s'est con mais j aime pas le soleil!


 Même les bonnes plages de nudiste bretonne ?


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Même les bonnes plages de nudiste bretonne ?




même les plages nudiste !

je préfère l'ombre des pins parasole et la fraicheur de la nuit


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> BeetleJuice :love:


 BeetleJuice, BeetleJuice, BeetleJuice ...
C'était mon surnom à un moment donné ! C'est le pseudo que j'aurais dù choisir. 
Bon, aller, je part à la mer, bonne journée à tous. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même les plages nudiste !
> 
> je préfère l'ombre des pins parasole et la fraicheur de la nuit


 J'aime beaucoup la nuit aussi :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> BeetleJuice, BeetleJuice, BeetleJuice ...
> C'était mon surnom à un moment donné ! C'est le pseudo que j'aurais dù choisir.
> Bon, aller, je part à la mer, bonne journée à tous.
> 
> ...


 Bonne journée 

Tu mangeais des cafards pour avoir ce surnom ?


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la nuit aussi :love:


bisous les petits loups l'ipod est chargé s'est partie pour la journée


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bisous les petits loups l'ipod est chargé s'est partie pour la journée


 Bon mattage sur les terrasses de Nantes


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon mattage sur les terrasses de Nantes


a clisson 

j aime pas la ville


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a clisson
> 
> j aime pas la ville


 Pourtant, c'est là qu'il fait le plus chaud


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée
> 
> Tu mangeais des cafards pour avoir ce surnom ?



 Très riche en proteine, le cafard ...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Très riche en proteine, le cafard ...


 C'est vrai 

Mais le steak est meilleur autant manger une vache


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai
> 
> Mais le steak est meilleur autant manger une vache


 Pauvre bête. 

:love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre bête.
> 
> :love:


 Une bonne grosse vache en fin de vie :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne grosse vache en fin de vie :love:



*objection*
Tout bon viandard qui se respecte sait que les animaux jeunes ont une viande bien plus tendre et meilleure à consommer que les vieilles carnes


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *objection*
> Tout bon viandard qui se respecte sait que les animaux jeunes ont une viande bien plus tendre et meilleure à consommer que les vieilles carnes


 Je disais ça pour ne pas donner de peine à la SAGEsse


----------



## Fillolon (31 Juillet 2005)

les floodeurs!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!



Salut, Fillolon et ange_63!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

y a pas grand monde aujourd'hui dans l'bar?!! Y sont tous parti en Belgique? :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> y a pas grand monde aujourd'hui dans l'bar?!! Y sont tous parti en Belgique? :mouais:



 Pourquoi? 
 Il y avait un truc à ne pas rater, en Belgique?


----------



## kathy h (31 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon : je t'interdit de m'envoyer des messages privés obsènes !!!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> Il y avait un truc à ne pas rater, en Belgique?


24h de kartin à Franconchamp pour soutenir l'équipe MacG


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> y a pas grand monde aujourd'hui dans l'bar?!! Y sont tous parti en Belgique? :mouais:





Salut ange ! Je suis là ca te va pas ?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=97346


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Fillolon : je t'interdit de m'envoyer des messages privés obsènes !!!!!!



J'ai raté qqchose on dirait


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut ange ! Je suis là ca te va pas ?



Salut ! 
Si si ça m'va! 
 :rose: 

C juste que dans "tableau de bord" je n'avais aucune  Nouvelle discussion suivie

Même dans l'Bar des floodeurs!!!!


----------



## kathy h (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté qqchose on dirait



Non vraiment rien,  mais comme je viens de le mettre dans ma liste d' ignoré ( et de deux, lol)  je préfère le prévenir ici , comme ça c'est c'est clair et puis depuis que je suis sur macgé jamais je n'ai reçu un message déplacé , là c'est le premier et j'espère le dernier.



voilà c'est tout, le message est passé je pense.


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Même dans l'Bar des floodeurs!!!!




Maintenant si ! Ou bien ?  :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si ! Ou bien ?  :mouais:



Sisi là maintenan y a du monde mais à 14h40....personne!


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

éh béh, je savais que le bar regorgeait de vicieux, mais a ce point la..


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eu peur sur l'moment!!   Personne avec qui flooder!!!   

Mais en fait si!


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait si!




Oui  Nous floodons et nous le fesons bien !  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Il a raison


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

wouaip!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Si si ça m'va!
> :rose:
> 
> ...





Tu devais etre un peu triste non ?    :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais etre un peu triste non ?    :rose:



Bin vi!! J'ai été surprise!!! :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bin vi!! J'ai été surprise!!! :affraid:




Rassures nous maintenant tu vas mieux ?  :love:


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Il a raison



J'espère bien !


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rassures nous maintenant tu vas mieux ?  :love:




Ho oui oui ça va mieux!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ho oui oui ça va mieux!





Piouf !  :love:


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien !




Non non c'est sur !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> 24h de kartin à Franconchamp pour soutenir l'équipe MacG



 Ah oui, c'est pourtant vrai!... :rateau:


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est sur !



On est quitte alors


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Top la !  :love:


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Top la !  :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Pas de :modo: pour ce genre de thread ?


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pas de :modo: pour ce genre de thread ?



Nan normalement on est peinard


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pas de :modo: pour ce genre de thread ?



 Si. 
 Il suffit de respecter la charte pour que tout se passe bien, en principe. 
 La tolérance est plus grande ici qu'ailleurs, puisque c'est le seul thread où le flood est autorisé.   
 Ceci dit, il y a parfois ici aussi des interventions de modérateurs.


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

18h27 c tout!!! Que le temps parait long le dimanche....   
J'reviens juste de la piscine, j'crois que j'vais m'faire qq tartine de pain + beurre pour patienter...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!



Alors tu veux un petit peu discuter à découvert mon kiki ? 

Ou tu préferres les MP ?


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si.
> Il suffit de respecter la charte pour que tout se passe bien, en principe.
> La tolérance est plus grande ici qu'ailleurs, puisque c'est le seul thread où le flood est autorisé.
> Ceci dit, il y a parfois ici aussi des interventions de modérateurs.



Mui mui, je sais très bien   

Floodons alors en paix !  :sleep:


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Que le temps parait long le dimanche....



Je préfère que le temps paraisse long un jour de congé qu'un jour de travaille


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> 18h27 c tout!!! Que le temps parait long le dimanche....
> J'reviens juste de la piscine, j'crois que j'vais m'faire qq tartine de pain + beurre pour patienter...



 Tu me donnes faim, tiens!... 

 Bonne fin de dimanche à vous.


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de dimanche à vous.



A toi aussi, bonne fin de journée


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère que le temps paraisse long un jour de congé qu'un jour de travaille



Ho oui!!! Tu as raison!!!   

Pfff ce mois du juillet est pourri! aujourd'hui il fait 20 °C...voir moins ;-(


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu me donnes faim, tiens!...



Hiihihi ! 



> Bonne fin de dimanche à vous.


  Toi aussi!


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ho oui!!! Tu as raison!!!
> 
> Pfff ce mois du juillet est pourri! aujourd'hui il fait 20 °C...voir moins ;-(



Chez moi fait 17° d'après le Widget


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Au faite, je vois partout sur le forum "le cercle des ..."  C'est quoi ca ?   :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi fait 17° d'après le Widget



Moi 19°C d'après le Widget


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Au faite, je vois partout sur le forum "le cercle des ..."  C'est quoi ca ?   :mouais:



Wouai tient y a qq un qui sait ce que c? moi aussi j'me suis posée la question! :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi 19°C d'après le Widget





Ca caille chez toi ! Moi 23°c ca caille un peu moins


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Wouai tient y a qq un qui sait ce que c? moi aussi j'me suis posée la question! :mouais:




Le cercle des anges c Joelducher qu'il l'a crée c en réponse si je comprends bien au cercle que certains on fondé tel que le cercle des rouges et des verts


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca caille chez toi ! Moi 23°c ca caille un peu moins



Oui glaglagla!!! Pour la piscine ce fu terrible une fois en maillot! La piscine municipale est à l'extérieur!! L'eau parait chaude du coups!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Chez nous on pête de chaud, comme d'hab...


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui glaglagla!!! Pour la piscine ce fu terrible une fois en maillot! La piscine municipale est à l'extérieur!! L'eau parait chaude du coups!





Il y a pas de sauna dans ta pisicine ?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Haaa ok, merci Gregg!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Haaa ok, merci Gregg!




Ce fut un plaisir , j'aime bien ton avatar


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas de sauna dans ta pisicine ?



Bin non pas à celle là !   Ni de jacuzzi


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un plaisir , j'aime bien ton avatar



Merci!    :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Tu n'as pas posté d'autoportrait Gregg!!?? => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88447   :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas posté d'autoportrait Gregg!!?? => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88447   :mouais:




Non ... enfin pas encore si tu es sage


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non ... enfin pas encore si tu es sage




  

J'aime bien regarder la galerie récapitulative de tous les autoportraits. C rigolo de découvrir les membres! 

J'suis très sage!!! un vrai p'tit ange!   

ca tombe bien c mon pseudo!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est ce qui est génial dans les AES!! Pouvoir enfin mettre un visage sur un avatar et un pseudo!   
Je découvre ou redécouvres les membres par leur(s) autoportrait(s) !  

ça m'rappel du coups l'AES Avignon!!! Tellement GENIALE!!! Grâce à  :love: Macelene  :love:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui est génial dans les AES!! Pouvoir enfin mettre un visage sur un avatar et un pseudo!
> Je découvre ou redécouvres les membres par leur(s) autoportrait(s) !
> 
> ça m'rappel du coups l'AES Avignon!!! Tellement GENIALE!!! Grâce à  :love: Macelene  :love:





La seule AES où tu pourrai me voir c celle de l'apple expo


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La seule AES où tu pourrai me voir c celle de l'apple expo



Ha tient d'ailleurs elle est quand celle là?  :hein:   
J'en entend tellement parler...et ne la voie jamais arriver


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La seule AES où tu pourrai me voir c celle de l'apple expo



ah ? les coups de boules (rouge) vont voler alors


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? les coups de boules (rouge) vont voler alors



et je fais faire la tourné des grands duc a sonnyboy :love:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? les coups de boules (rouge) vont voler alors



Oups!!! Attention Gregg tu n'as plus le choix!! Va falloir te montrer


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

mes parent parte en vacance demain j ai le droit a 40 000 recomandation


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Salut  à tous!!! J'dois y aller  
Bonne fin d'WE !!!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oups!!! Attention Gregg tu n'as plus le choix!! Va falloir te montrer




Ne t'inquetes pas Ange , macinside dit cela a chaque AES ( je ne vais jamais aux AES ) et me menace a chaque fois mais bon je ne dis plus rien sinon encore une fois ca va retomber sur ma personne


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut  à tous!!! J'dois y aller
> Bonne fin d'WE !!!





Bonne fin de week end a toi  , ange  :love:


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

bon week end les loulous.
je vais mangé and i come back after


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquetes pas Ange , macinside dit cela a chaque AES ( je ne vais jamais aux AES ) et me menace a chaque fois mais bon je ne dis plus rien sinon encore une fois ca va retomber sur ma personne



Et ce sera bien normal... c'est la loi...


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

me voilà rentré d'Avignon où je serais bien allé faire une bise aux habitants de la lanterne, mais ils n'étaient pas là quand je suis passé


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



'Soir 
  :king:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir




Salut !


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut !



Salut toi !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !



Bien le bonsoir !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Cor !


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas très bavard tout ça : 
Rien d'autre à dire ?


:love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Ah ça y est y a un peu de monde ? 

Bonsoir Virpeen !  :love:

Bonsoir LASAGEsse !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Salut yvos !


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

ça roule?


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça y est y a un peu de monde ?
> 
> Bonsoir Virpeen !  :love:
> 
> Bonsoir LASAGEsse !  :love:


 Star   :love: 
Doucement, doucement... C'est dimanche... Faut nous laisser le temps d'arriver


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2005)

Nenuit les gens


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

bonne nuit..
ya plus personne?..


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça roule?



Oui et toi donc ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Star   :love:
> Doucement, doucement... C'est dimanche... Faut nous laisser le temps d'arriver



Mais je ne presse personne ..


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi donc ?



yep, de retour de week end piscine, sans macgé ni flood  , ça fait du bien


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Nenuit les gens



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yep, de retour de week end piscine, sans macgé ni flood  , ça fait du bien


Ben moi pareil, sans piscine 
Par contre, MacG et flood m'ont manqué


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pareil..



tu veux dire que tu reviens de week end? étonnant! 
 :rateau:   

dans le french jura?


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pareil, sans piscine
> Par contre, MacG et flood m'ont manqué





Et toi , tu nous a manqué  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu reviens de week end? étonnant!
> :rateau:
> 
> dans le french jura?



Je dirai même que c'est bizarre ...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toi , tu nous a manqué  :rose:



ba alors, Gregg, t'es resté scotché à attendre un hypothétique message de Virpeen? 
  

aller hop, c'est reparti pour une semaine!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



tu es parigo tête de vô en août ?


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> tu es parigo tête de vô en août ?




toujours toujours 

c'est le meilleur moment de l'année!


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba alors, Gregg, t'es resté scotché à attendre un hypothétique message de Virpeen?
> 
> 
> aller hop, c'est reparti pour une semaine!




Non , je suis tout simplement poli avec les dames  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu reviens de week end? étonnant!
> :rateau:
> 
> dans le french jura?


Ben pourquoi ?   
Une maison à la campagne de me suffit pas : il faut que je squatte celle de mes amis aussi   :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi ?
> Une maison à la campagne de me suffit pas : il faut que je squatte celle de mes amis aussi   :love:



tu veux dire celle que tu as prise en photo en N&B? 

pas trop de courants d'air?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> toujours toujours
> 
> c'est le meilleur moment de l'année!



tu recevras probablement un message sur ton mobile pour te débaucher


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même que c'est bizarre ...  :rateau:


Mêêêê non, c'est pas bizarre...  
Les provinciaux (voire cayégorie "bouseux", comme on pourrait dire des habitants de nos contrées sauvages et odorantes :rateau: ) rêvent de passer un WE à Paris et... inversement, non ? :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je suis tout simplement poli avec les dames  :rose:




*faut vite le dire*
alors...


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> tu recevras probablement un message sur ton mobile pour te débaucher



:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire celle que tu as prise en photo en N&B?
> 
> pas trop de courants d'air?


T'es un rapide, toi !  Je viens de les poster !!! :rateau: 
Non, c'est une ruine devant laquelle je suis passée et j'ai craqué... :rose: ... mais je ne l'ai pas achetée 
Je m'entraîne au N&B, comme tu l'auras constaté :rose:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *faut vite le dire*
> alors...









Je dérange monsieur ?


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *faut vite le dire*
> alors...




*de toutes façons..* 
c'est vite lu

alors...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:



te débaucher pour un lieu de débauche en fait


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mêêêê non, c'est pas bizarre...
> Les provinciaux (voire cayégorie "bouseux", comme on pourrait dire des habitants de nos contrées sauvages et odorantes :rateau: ) rêvent de passer un WE à Paris et... inversement, non ? :rose:



Oui oui, Tout à fait d'accord !  

Sinon c'est bêêêê pas mêêêê ..   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mêêêê non, c'est pas bizarre...
> Les provinciaux (voire cayégorie "bouseux", comme on pourrait dire des habitants de nos contrées sauvages et odorantes :rateau: ) rêvent de passer un WE à Paris et... inversement, non ? :rose:




non 
 :rateau:

seulement sous la contrainte


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:



Fais gaffe t'es pisté là ...


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> te débaucher pour un lieu de débauche en fait



j'en suis rassuré 
 

je craignais de devoir aller boire un thé avec des scones pour deviser sur l'avenir du téléchargement légal


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non
> :rateau:
> 
> seulement sous la contrainte


Je savais que tu étais un rebel  
T'aime pas la campagne ?


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu étais un rebel
> T'aime pas la campagne ?



je taquine 
 

d'ailleurs, je vais le week end prochain en ardèche chez un pote éleveur de chèvre (véridique) et à B'sançon la semaine d'après


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je dérange monsieur ?



*Je ne dirais pas *
que tu me déranges particulièrement même si tout le monde n'en dirait pas autant, mais j'ai déjà eu loisir de constater une lourdeur manifeste dirons-nous dans tes propos à l'égard du sexe dit faible.


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis rassuré
> 
> 
> je craignais de devoir aller boire un thé avec des scones pour deviser sur l'avenir du téléchargement légal



Hey mais c'est ce que j'ai fait cet aprèm' !!    :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe t'es pisté là ...



aurais-je ingurgité un émetteur en buvant ma bière, la fois dernière?? :affraid:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je taquine
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs, je vais le week end prochain en ardèche chez un pote éleveur de chèvre (véridique) et à B'sançon la semaine d'après


Ben tu sauras, Môsieur, que B'sançon, c'est pas la campagne !   
C'est notre capitale, tout de mêêêêêême :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aurais-je ingurgité un émetteur en buvant ma bière, la fois dernière?? :affraid:



Bip bip bip bip ...


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...sexe dit faible.



faut le dire vite..
alors  :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne dirais pas *
> que tu me déranges particulièrement même si tout le monde n'en dirait pas autant, mais j'ai déjà eu loisir de constater une lourdeur manifeste dirons-nous dans tes propos à l'égard du sexe dit faible.





Et en quoi ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Juillet 2005)

Je vais me coucher de bonne heure pour une fois, j'en ai bien besoin là, je tombe de fatigue... :sleep:
*Bonne nuit à tous!*


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sauras, Môsieur, que B'sançon, c'est pas la campagne !
> C'est notre capitale, tout de mêêêêêême :rose:




encore une gaffe...

ps : je viens d'un tout petit petit petit bled alors..


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne dirais pas *
> que tu me déranges particulièrement même si tout le monde n'en dirait pas autant, mais j'ai déjà eu loisir de constater une lourdeur manifeste dirons-nous dans tes propos à l'égard du sexe dit faible.



et tu n'as pas fait un sondage là dessus ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher de bonne heure pour une fois, j'en ai bien besoin là, je tombe de fatigue... :sleep:
> *Bonne nuit à tous!*



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit  !

Et je vais en faire de mêêêêême :sleep: 
Bonne nuit les floodeurs :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Tchüss


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  !
> 
> Et je vais en faire de mêêêêême :sleep:
> Bonne nuit les floodeurs :love:



Mais tu le fais exprès ou quoi ???  C'est bêêêê !   

Bonne nuit Virpeen !  :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

bon aller, je décolle 

@+ toulemonde


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Bon vol alors ! :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

quoi le dernier message a 23H56 !   

s'est fou ça y a dejas plus personnes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Profites-en, je ne dors pas


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en, je ne dors pas



ha y a du monde quand même !
bon alors quoi de  neuf dans le secteur?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha y a du monde quand même !
> bon alors quoi de  neuf dans le secteur?



Aucune idée   j'arrive


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée   j'arrive


et bien comme ça on est deux perdu dans se bas monde

perdu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perdu



Aarrrfff !


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

salut a tous ,je viens de voir un navet a la télé mais je l'ai vu quand même ???


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Aarrrfff !


il est très vieux mais toujours aussi bon ce site.



ps se soir je suis en pleine forme s'est pas normal!


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous ,je viens de voir un navet a la télé mais je l'ai vu quand même ???



s'était quoi histoire de  rire un peut.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est très vieux mais toujours aussi bon ce site.



C'est vrai que je connais, mais ça me fait rire à chaque fois. Ben ouais


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et bien comme ça on est deux perdu dans se bas monde
> 
> perdu


 un classique du genre....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous ,je viens de voir un navet a la télé mais je l'ai vu quand même ???





Ben, disons que pendant les vacances, à la télé tu as droit à des navets ou à des nanars


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'était quoi histoire de  rire un peut.


grand pardon numero 2 ( le parain .fr)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> grand pardon numero 2 ( le parain .fr)



C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, disons que pendant les vacances, à la télé tu as droit à des navets ou à des nanars



je regrette ,les chaînes publics c'est 365 jours de légumes
 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

pas vue et poutant j en a vue des navets


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas vue et poutant j en a vue des navets



On ne peut pas tous les voir, heureusement !

Hier j'ai voulu regarder "Irréversible" qu'un pote m'avait prêté. 10 mn après... :sick: :casse: :hosto:
Mais ce n'est que mon avis, hein


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas vue et poutant j en a vue des navets


 des voyou pieds noir a miami (avec le beauf du president)


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

merde juju t'es 17 et poormonster 22 dans ma liste de boullage je peut même pas vous boulé s'est pas drôle


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas tous les voir, heureusement !
> 
> Hier j'ai voulu regarder "Irréversible" qu'un pote m'avait prêté. 10 mn après... :sick: :casse: :hosto:
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis, hein



s'est un très bon film mais faut tenir le coup. il est très déstabilisent


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde juju t'es 17 et poormonster 22 dans ma liste de boullage je peut même pas vous boulé s'est pas drôle



Pas grave, je cours pas après


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je cours pas après



oui mais moi j aime pas perdre des coups de boule donc le les utilises quand j'en ai


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un très bon film mais faut tenir le coup. il est très déstabilisent



Ce ne sont même pas les images (comme la scène de l'extincteur par exemple) c'est juste la caméra qui m'a donné envie de gerber :sick:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde juju t'es 17 et poormonster 22 dans ma liste de boullage je peut même pas vous boulé s'est pas drôle



moi aussi que faut t'il faire...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont même pas les images (comme la scène de l'extincteur par exemple) c'est juste la caméra qui m'a donné envie de gerber :sick:



ha oui tout est fait pour te foutre a l'envers et sa marche bien!

tien une personne connais un truc pour avoir la télé sur le mac ?


----------



## Lamar (1 Août 2005)

Salut, 

je vous dérange pas trop longtemps les gars, mais comme c'est mon 300° message, je paie ma tournée.
A charge de revanche.


Nicolas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je vous dérange pas trop longtemps les gars, mais comme c'est mon 300° message, je paie ma tournée.
> A charge de revanche.
> ...



A la tienne !


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde juju t'es 17 et poormonster 22 dans ma liste de boullage je peut même pas vous boulé s'est pas drôle


j'ai bouler poor monster a ta place


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

les gas vous passé 23 ET 19 bientôt j'aurais le droit de vous re-boulé


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bouler poor monster a ta place


ta raison mon cochon profite t'en que tu peut ! 


> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


aille j'ai pris 60 seconde


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

sa plante chez radio france je peut même pas écoute! je suis vert mais vert de vert


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta raison mon cochon profite t'en que tu peut !
> 
> aille j'ai pris 60 seconde



C'est fini les gosses !


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

ma situation est grave,je suis a cours,de bière descendre chez le tunisien ,la flemme le passe au pastis pour ne pas être déshydrater...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas être déshydrater...



Mets des glaçons


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

:sleep:....salut les filles, j'arrive d'un bon bbq entre amis, j'en peux plus.....
je sens que je ne vais pas tarder....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ma situation est grave,je suis a cours de bière*,* descendre chez le tunisien ,la flemme *j*e passe au pastis pour ne pas être déshydrater...



ola force pas trop ta les virgules qui se déplace et les lettres qui tourne


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ma situation est grave,je suis a cours,de bière descendre chez le tunisien ,la flemme le passe au pastis pour ne pas être déshydrater...



pastis ou ricard ????


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pastis ou ricard ????



On n'a pas le droit à la publicité (mais je préfère le Ricard  )


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....salut les filles, j'arrive d'un bon bbq entre amis, j'en peux plus.....
> je sens que je ne vais pas tarder....


salut stook



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



n°2 de la soiré


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....salut les filles, j'arrive d'un bon bbq entre amis, j'en peux plus.....
> je sens que je ne vais pas tarder....


il y a que des mec ouvre les yeux


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Chez Greg, mais tu es parent avec Gregg, le Gregg de mcGreggor...?
non, tu es sa maison, 

Waoaw....on arrete plus les nouvelles technologies....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Chez Greg, mais tu es parent avec Gregg, le Gregg de mcGreggor...?
> non, tu es sa maison,
> 
> Waoaw....on arrete plus les nouvelles technologies....



en fait s'est un clone pour le flood


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....salut les filles, j'arrive d'un bon bbq entre amis, j'en peux plus.....
> je sens que je ne vais pas tarder....



Bonne nuit Nioube-Vétéran


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y a que des mec ouvre les yeux



où ça...?
non, je n'en vois pas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait s'est un clone pour le flood



pitin®, un Bot.....waow....fort, il est tres fort.....pour le flood, c'est surement mieux que du Globalcut...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas le droit à la publicité (mais je préfère le Ricard  )





moi aussi


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, un Bot.....waow....fort, il est tres fort.....pour le flood, c'est surement mieux que du Globalcut...


oui oui s'est de la dernière génération un truc de fou qui écrit un message par minute pas plus et il fait pas de faute


----------



## Mac et Kette (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi



un double Pseudo ?


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

ho la vache tes a 25 messages jour stook tu fait comment ta embauché du perssonelle s'est pas possible


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui oui s'est de la dernière génération un truc de fou qui écrit un message par minute pas plus et il fait pas de faute




 le reve....
en meme temps, pour les fautes, vu ce qu'il ecrit....


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi


 j'a iete casa ,puis 51 ,maintenant pernod,


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le reve....
> en meme temps, pour les fautes, vu ce qu'il ecrit....



moins tu écrit moins tu fait de fautes (tien je devrais faire ça moi)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho la vache tes a 25 messages jour stook tu fait comment ta embauché du perssonelle s'est pas possible



presque 26.....


----------



## le banni (1 Août 2005)

26, et encore, je peux poster avec plusieurs pseudo...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

l'ange joel est das ces nuages???


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

et le tout en moins de 3 minutes...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moins tu écrit moins tu fait de fautes (tien je devrais faire ça moi)


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> presque 26.....




oui oui s'est du beaux ça


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'a iete casa ,puis 51 ,maintenant pernod,



Moi toujours Ricard. D'ailleurs on dit "1 Ricard sinon 2"  :mouais: Heu, non ça doit pas être comme ça qu'on dit  :rose:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> presque 26.....


nioube vereran ne fais pas le nioube debutant???c'est pas du jeu???


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi toujours Ricard. D'ailleurs on dit "1 Ricard sinon 2"  :mouais: Heu, non ça doit pas être comme ça qu'on dit  :rose:




51 pas plus apres s'est de la gourmandise


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi toujours Ricard. D'ailleurs on dit "1 Ricard sinon 2"  :mouais: Heu, non ça doit pas être comme ça qu'on dit  :rose:



si c'est pas du ricard, laisse le dans le placard...non...?....


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi toujours Ricard. D'ailleurs on dit "1 Ricard sinon 2"  :mouais: Heu, non ça doit pas être comme ça qu'on dit  :rose:




pourqui pas "jamais 2 sans 3 et ainsi de suite"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 51 pas plus apres s'est de la gourmandise



C'est pour ça que je reste au Ricard, sinon c'est trop dangereux :casse:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

je ne peut même pas boulé le banis j ai tout donné (au nois j ai pas fait de perte se soir  )


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 51 pas plus apres s'est de la gourmandise


il ya le 102 que tout le monde connait


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas du ricard, laisse le dans le placard...non...?....



Pas de problème : j'attaque le skye-coca. J'ai de la ressource


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il ya le 102 que tout le monde connait


oui mais sa s'est pour apres quand on ta retiré le permis!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pourqui pas "jamais 2 sans 3 et ainsi de suite"



parce que, comme dit toys, après c'est de la gourmandise


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème : j'attaque le skye-coca. J'ai de la ressource




sui ok

joli et bien dit


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> parce que, comme dit toys, après c'est de la gourmandise


et s'est un vilain défaut.

j ai gouté du vin hier soir (sa fait 7 ans que je n'ai bu une seul goute d'alcool) et sa a fait très mal.


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

il, est possible, de poser une question serieuse, a cette heure ci???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et s'est un vilain défaut.
> 
> j ai gouté du vin hier soir (sa fait 7 ans que je n'ai bu une seul goute d'alcool) et sa a fait très mal.



Si tu débutes avec le vin, il faut mieux en boire du bon pour commencer


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il, est possible, de poser une question serieuse, a cette heure ci???


oui quoi que faut voir?
evoi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il, est possible, de poser une question serieuse, a cette heure ci???



Qui ne risque rien n'a rien


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui quoi que faut voir?
> evoi


 momento je reflechis svp



Voilà je vai passer 3 semaines à la campagne au milieu des vignes belle maison de type relais de chasse 18 eme il i y a la ligne mais pas le téléphone on peut avoir un abonnement pour 3 semaines


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si tu débutes avec le vin, il faut mieux en boire du bon pour commencer


ha non je ne débute pas je suis un ancien fan de bon vin (je suis nul en nonologie mais je sait aprécier)

la j'avais pris un cote du bourg de je sait plus quand! avec du rougaille sa passe nikel. mais sa casse a 12,5


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui quoi que faut voir?
> evoi



Mets le décodeur


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Qui ne risque rien n'a rien



tu m'as pris de cours j'allais dire: qui tente rien n'a rien


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pourqui pas "jamais 2 sans 3 et ainsi de suite"



tiens, tu vois Toys, le Bot aussi, il fait des fautes..
manque un "o"....




			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> je ne peut même pas boulé le banis j ai tout donné (au nois j ai pas fait de perte se soir  )



t'es un ange...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> momento je reflechis svp



vas y , fonce....


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non je ne débute pas je suis un ancien fan de bon vin (je suis nul en nonologie mais je sait aprécier)
> 
> la j'avais pris un cote du bourg de je sait plus quand! avec du rougaille sa passe nikel. mais sa casse a 12,5




attention a la fin de la bouteille ca risque d'etre tres tretre


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mets le décodeur



oui tu peut posé ta question, quoi que si s'est trop sérieux fait attention on peut partir en vrille.

pose ta question on te donne une réponçe apres!

s'est mieux là?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui tu peut posé ta question, quoi que si s'est trop sérieux fait attention on peut partir en vrille.
> 
> pose ta question on te donne une réponçe apres!
> 
> s'est mieux là?



ça vient, ça vient


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème : j'attaque le skye-coca. J'ai de la ressource



Jack-Coca...
ici, a cette heure, c'est comme ça...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu vois Toys, le Bot aussi, il fait des fautes..
> manque un "o"....




y a un problème de mise a jour je pence!



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es un ange...



arrette sa me gène  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Jack-Coca...
> ici, a cette heure, c'est comme ça...



C'est dommage pour le Jack. J'en ai bu une fois du Jack Daniels (pur). P'tain le lendemain, la tronche comme un compteur à gaz ! :casse:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça vient, ça vient



ok! alors surtout tu change pas main !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a un problème de mise a jour je pence!
> 
> 
> 
> arrette sa me gène  :rose:



Pourquoi que tu crois qu'il a dit (stook) salut les filles


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok! alors surtout tu changes pas de main !



que t'es con...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage pour le Jack. J'en ai bu une fois du Jack Daniels (pur). P'tain le lendemain, la tronche comme un compteur à gaz ! :casse:



je crois bien que le jack etait la boisson des dieu 

oui oui


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok! alors surtout tu change pas main !



 :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi que tu crois qu'il a dit (stook) salut les filles



ho, l'autre hé!....

bon, en fait, la question de Juju concernait le reseau...dommage....il aurait du la poser avant de tester tout seul...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que t'es con...


ha sa s'est sur!
tout le monde me le dit!

je l'ai encore prouvé se soir au café.je leur est fait une superbe imitation de E.T. avec le doigt qui s'allume et tout.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai encore prouvé se soir au café.je leur est fait une superbe imitation de E.T. avec le doigt qui s'allume et tout.



je paierai cher pour voir ça...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha sa s'est sur!
> tout le monde me le dit!
> 
> je l'ai encore prouvé se soir au café.je leur est fait une superbe imitation de E.T. avec le doigt qui s'allume et tout.



Ils font des capotes lumineuses maintenant ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

Voilà je vai passer 3 semaines à la campagne au milieu des vignes belle maison de type relais de chasse 18 eme il i y a la ligne mais pas le téléphone on peut avoir un abonnement pour 3 semaines


je pourrait a ce moment empotrer mon ordi


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ils font des capotes lumineuses maintenant ?


non tu te met a croupie dans ton sweet tu rentre les bras dans les manches et tu prend une mini maglight pour allumé ton doigt et tu vas commandé un thé vert au comptoire!


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je leur est fait une superbe imitation de E.T. avec le doigt qui s'allume et tout.




et le coup s'est allongé ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je vai passer 3 semaines à la campagne au milieu des vignes belle maison de type relais de chasse 18 eme il i y a la ligne mais pas le téléphone on peut avoir un abonnement pour 3 semaines



J'veux bien échanger mon Mac contre les vignes


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je vai passer 3 semaines à la campagne au milieu des vignes belle maison de type relais de chasse 18 eme il i y a la ligne mais pas le téléphone on peut avoir un abonnement pour 3 semaines



un abonnement de telephone de 3 semaines, bonne question....?...?...?...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je vai passer 3 semaines à la campagne au milieu des vignes belle maison de type relais de chasse 18 eme il i y a la ligne mais pas le téléphone on peut avoir un abonnement pour 3 semaines




oui mais s'est très cher on le fait souvent pour des festival se truc la mais je crois que sa tourne autour de 1500 euros la ligne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non tu te met a croupie dans ton sweet tu rentre les bras dans les manches et tu prend une mini maglight pour allumé ton doigt et tu vas commandé un thé vert au comptoire!



Et l'ambulance arrive juste après ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un abonnement de telephone de 3 semaines, bonne question....?...?...?...



a mon humble avis, oui, mais a quel prix....  
telephone a FT avant de partir, il te diront combien...
parce que si il ouvre un ligne expres, c'est pas cadeau....
mais sinon, oui, ça me semble possible...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et le coup s'est allongé ?



oui tu rentre la tête dans le col et sa marche nikel bon la je l'ai fait a la capuche j'avais pas de col roulé


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais s'est très cher on le fait souvent pour des festival se truc la mais je crois que sa tourne autour de 1500 euros la ligne



oui, mais tu parle d'un ligne particuliere, lui, il a toute les installations...
ça doit faire au pire dans les *60(ouverture de ligne)+13(abonnement)+conso*....environ....un peu plus si un technicien doit se deplacer...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais s'est très cher on le fait souvent pour des festival se truc la mais je crois que sa tourne autour de 1500 euros la ligne



le prix d'un mac???


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et l'ambulance arrive juste après ?



non le patron est mort de rire alors il paye sont coup!


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui tu rentre la tête dans le col et sa marche nikel bon la je l'ai fait a la capuche j'avais pas de col roulé




la j'aurais aimer etre la


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non le patron est mort de rire alors il paye sont coup!



Bon plan !


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le prix d'un mac???



et oui s'est dure la vie mais s'est comme ça!
`


> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.



3eme foix


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu parle d'un ligne particuliere, lui, il a toute les installations...
> ça doit faire au pire dans les *60(ouverture de ligne)+13(abonnement)+conso*....environ....un peu plus si un technicien doit se deplacer...



convenable


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le prix d'un mac???



non, je pense dans les 100¤ max....mais passe un coup de fil a FT au 1014, ils te renseigneront mieux que nous....Toys parle d'une ligne Sauvage....pas d'une mise en service de ligne temporaire...enfin...voila....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> la j'aurais aimer etre la


quand j ai le temps je vous fait une petite vidéo de tout ça !


> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


et de 4


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu parle d'un ligne particuliere, lui, il a toute les installations...
> ça doit faire au pire dans les *60(ouverture de ligne)+13(abonnement)+conso*....environ....un peu plus si un technicien doit se deplacer...




peut etre un peu + car la ligne est pour 3 semaine donc ouverture ligne exceptionnel et tout le reste


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 3eme fois



millième , oui....!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> millième , oui....!



les inconvénients du flood


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je pense dans les 100¤ max....mais passe un coup de fil a FT au 1014, ils te renseigneront mieux que nous....Toys parle d'une ligne Sauvage....pas d'une mise en service de ligne temporaire...enfin...voila....



ha non jute d'une ouverture de ligne adsl avec modem fournie par FT  
vue que s'est du temporaire ils alignes


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> millième , oui....!


je compte a la journée  

sa sent le 5



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


 pas raté


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quand j ai le temps je vous fait une petite vidéo de tout ça !



on attends tous ca avec grande impatience  

enfin pour ma part c'est sure


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> convenable



pour trois semaines, oui...mais c'est une question de point de vue...


@Chezgreg, non, ce n'est pas une ligne exceptionnelle, c'est une ouverture de ligne temporaire...
dans le cas d'une ligne exceptionnelle, toute la logistique et le matos est fournit, tu met un ligne là ou il n'y en a pas...
dans le cas de Juju, si la ligne y est, il suffit de l'ouvrir et de la fermer dans 3 semaines, c'est juste une question de deux fil a brancher....et un tableau a redirige, rien de bien complique, de plus, c'est comme si tu demennage, ça coute pas 1500¤ chaque fois, heureusement....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour trois semaines, oui...mais c'est une question de point de vue...
> 
> 
> @Chezgreg, non, ce n'est pas une ligne exceptionnelle, c'est une ouverture de ligne temporaire...
> ...



je sait pas faut voire!

tes a 25,99 
tu vas les avoir tes 26


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour trois semaines, oui...mais c'est une question de point de vue...
> 
> 
> @Chezgreg, non, ce n'est pas une ligne exceptionnelle, c'est une ouverture de ligne temporaire...
> ...




ce n'est pas de moi les 1500¤ 
et pour le reste tu as raison a moin ke tu leure demande l'ouverture dune deuxieme ligne temporaire de 3 semaines

???


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non jute d'une ouverture de ligne adsl avec modem fournie par FT
> vue que s'est du temporaire ils alignes



non, on parle de ligne telephonique, pas d'ADSL est companie, ne t'enflamme pas....deja pour une ligne ADSL, il leur faut 3 semaines....alors....
non, tu fais comme si tu demennagé, tu ouvre un ligne ( normale pour le telephone uniquement )
et dans 3 semaines, tu la ferme et entre temps, tu demande a FT, si pour un delai si cours, il ne font pas un prix sur le forfait et voila...
et ensuite, pour le net, tu fais en 56k avec le modem interne...
faut juste un forfait tout terrain style Free ou liberty.... ( c'est gratuit et utilisable de n'importe ou, et tu paie juste tes communications, je sais pas si free le fait encore, mais je pense que oui...)


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .et ensuite, pour le net, tu fais en 56k avec le modem interne...




oui c'est la solution la plus simple je crois


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Bon, sur ce, jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne (fin) de nuit  :sleep:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, on parle de ligne telephonique, pas d'ADSL est companie, ne t'enflamme pas....deja pour une ligne ADSL, il leur faut 3 semaines....alors....
> non, tu fais comme si tu demennagé, tu ouvre un ligne ( normale pour le telephone uniquement )
> et dans 3 semaines, tu la ferme et entre temps, tu demande a FT, si pour un delai si cours, il ne font pas un prix sur le forfait et voila...
> et ensuite, pour le net, tu fais en 56k avec le modem interne...
> faut juste un forfait tout terrain style Free ou liberty.... ( c'est gratuit et utilisable de n'importe ou, et tu paie juste tes communications, je sais pas si free le fait encore, mais je pense que oui...)



dans se cas s'est sans doute moins cher, mais nous sa nous coûte une fortune a chaque foi.


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sur ce, jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne (fin) de nuit  :sleep:




merci a toi aussi 

@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est la solution la plus simple je crois



ben, ça marche pas mal du tout....
quand je pars loin et que je ne trouve pas de Wifi, c'est ce que je fais, et c'est le mieux...
mais bon....pour le forum, c'est un peu juste...encore que Mactambour, pationnée par le fil des photos, navigue en moins de 56k...alors....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sur ce, jeunes gens je vous souhaite une bonne (fin) de nuit  :sleep:



quelle te soit bonne mon cher.

fait de beaux rêve.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans se cas s'est sans doute moins cher, mais nous sa nous coûte une fortune a chaque foi.



ben oui, parce que vous vous n'avez pas de ligne préalable et qu'on vous en met une expres...
et là, ça fait mal de mal.......


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, ça marche pas mal du tout....
> quand je pars loin et que je ne trouve pas de Wifi, c'est ce que je fais, et c'est le mieux...
> mais bon....pour le forum, c'est un peu juste...encore que Mactambour, pationnée par le fil des photos, navigue en moins de 56k...alors....



non sa existe encore!

j ai un pote qui etait a seattle et il etait sur un OS 9 avec une ligne 35 ou un truc comme ça sa fait super mal au cul il parait


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

ben voila, je suis enfin au 26 post/jours...
bon, je vais en fumer une derniere....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non sa existe encore!
> 
> j ai un pote qui etait a seattle et il etait sur un OS 9 avec une ligne 35 ou un truc comme ça sa fait super mal au cul il parait



je confirme...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

dites moi c'est koi les carré disco ???


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, parce que vous vous n'avez pas de ligne préalable et qu'on vous en met une expres...
> et là, ça fait mal de mal.......



non toutes les lignes était déjas là les routeurs aussi s'est juste qu il nous on devier notre standard et nos numéros de phone perso vers tout un truc enfein j ai pas tout compris mais je sait que tout arrivait et hop le standard nous passait même nos lignes privée s'était top ça!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> dites moi c'est koi les carré disco ???



voir en bas de page....


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

ca doit vraiment faire mal le 56k  kan tu as l'habitude de l'adsl


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> dites moi c'est koi les carré disco ???



s'est se qu fait de nous de nioub's



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.


 et 6


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non toutes les lignes était déjas là les routeurs aussi s'est juste qu il nous on devier notre standard et nos numéros de phone perso vers tout un truc enfein j ai pas tout compris mais je sait que tout arrivait et hop le standard nous passait même nos lignes privée s'était top ça!



ok, un truc de sauvage, tu m'etonnes du prix....

bon, bonne nuit....


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, un truc de sauvage, tu m'etonnes du prix....
> 
> bon, bonne nuit....


fait de beaux rêve mon grand !

moi je tue un autre jambon de baillonne et j'y vais aussi.


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

s'est fait pour le jambon reste plus que la clope devant la téloche.


bonne nuit les amiches faite de bio rêve !


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> reste plus que la clope devant la téloche.



ca c'est tres important


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook toi tu ne dors pas 
tu es insomniaque ???


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> stook toi tu ne dors pas
> tu es insomniaque ???




et juju aussi 

donc on est trois


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et juju aussi
> 
> donc on est trois


je suis la


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

bierre ,neant en stoc?


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> bierre ,neant en stoc?



et moi je viens d'aller en chercher une 
 mais reste que des kro


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et moi je viens d'aller en chercher une
> mais reste que des kro


pour resrer reveiller





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

c'est koi ce truc
je ne vois pas ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

> Zztop


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> > Zztop
> 
> 
> 
> ils n'avait pas des grandes barbes tous les trois ???


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> juju palavas a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

c'est koi ce "quote"


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi ce "quote"


 mauvais copier couper


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mauvais copier couper




c'est koi l'icone balise quote 
et l'icone balise wiki
quand on ecrit nos messages


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

desole juju de te demander ca a cette heure la


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi l'icone balise quote
> et l'icone balise wiki
> quand on ecrit nos messages


 oui cela doit ertre ça



			
				chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi l'icone balise quote
> et l'icone balise wiki
> quand on ecrit nos messages



bonne nuit ami je vais au lit...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> oui cela doit  ertre  ça



ca devien dur dur


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

salut human-fly


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

pluie de silences sur les floods ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut human-fly



 Salut à toi, chezgreg!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> mauvais copier couper


juju ancien nioube .. à lui de transmettre les clés de mac g ...;


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

les anges volent  entre les fils ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

fil d'anges ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pluie de silences sur les floods ...



 Des silences peut-être provisoires... 
 Salut à toi, Joel!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

veiller sur la nuit des personnes de l'aurore

des fils d'anges ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

des vies d'anges ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> veiller sur la nuit des personnes de l'aurore
> 
> des fils d'anges ....



 Oui, tu es un peu le veilleur du flood nocturne, ici...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Des silences peut-être provisoires...


dont je donnerai un sens demain...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu es un peu le veilleur du flood nocturne, ici...




une vie après les vies ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> des vies d'anges ...



 LOL 

 La vie d'ange, ça peut en effet être un genre de vocation... 

 (PS : On est à mi-chemin entre la poésie et la technique, là... Non?...  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une vie après les vies ...




entourée des souvenirs du jour ...     de ces bonjour , de ces au revoir .. de ces coucou, de ces bonsoir...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dont je donnerai un sens demain...



 Demain aujourd'hui...  Ou demain demain?... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> entourée des souvenirs du jour ... de ces bonjour , de ces au revoir .. de ces coucou, de ces bonsoir...



 Qu'il ne faudrait d'ailleurs pas forcément trop déprécier, à mon humble avis...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

laisser un regard du ciel entre ces mots... 

à ce soir ...  tendre jour ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une vie après les vies ...



 La quasi-permanence de la vie du flood...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (PS : On est à mi-chemin entre la poésie et la technique, là... Non?...  )




voir la réalité et savoir la recréer...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> laisser un regard du ciel entre ces mots...
> 
> à ce soir ...  tendre jour ...



 A ce soir, Joel. 
 Prends soin de toi, angelot floodeur!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il ne faudrait d'ailleurs pas forcément trop déprécier..




derrière ces simples saluts , se cachent nos solitudes, nos habitudes .. et des liens subtils .. invisibles ...   incompréhensibles... 

"nous sommes dans l'inconcevable avec des repères éblouissants "


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2005)




----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

La Terre tourne, le soleil se lève et se couche.
le flood est-il soluble dans le décalage horaire ?

Ca me rappelle les dial sur ICQ où on voyait les nationalités se coucher et se lever au long des cycles de veille et de sommeil... ici c'est moins flagrant, même si les décalages horaires entre personnes d'un même pays se remarquent.

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour , 

Comment allez vous ?


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Comme un lundi


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir du texte lorsque l'on met la souris sur les carrés verts la? c nouveau ça?...

je fais la bise au dj, et puis quoi encore


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous. 




			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir du texte lorsque l'on met la souris sur les carrés verts la? c nouveau ça?...
> 
> je fais la bise au dj, et puis quoi encore




 Non, Bouilla, ce n'est pas nouveau. 
 Je peux essayer de chercher toute la liste de ces petites phrases qui servent à estimer le total des points disco(s), si tu veux.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Non, Bouilla, ce n'est pas nouveau.
> Je peux essayer de chercher toute la liste de ces petites phrases qui servent à estimer le total des points disco(s), si tu veux.




 Voilà. Je l'ai retrouvée. 

 Il me semble qu'à l'origine, cette liste avait été postée par Téo. Mais je n'ai malheureusement pas noté le nom du posteur initial en la recopiant. 


  En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de Macgé
De 2251 à 2500 points :tu entres au cab en chlapettes
De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours !
3001 points: superstar


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nan nan t'embetes pas   C'est juste que j'avais jamais remarqué !  :rose:


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Je l'ai retrouvée.
> 
> Il me semble qu'à l'origine, cette liste avait été postée par Téo. Mais je n'ai malheureusement pas noté le nom du posteur initial en la recopiant.
> 
> ...



Ah bah !  

Bon mince, j'aurais prefere garder le statut de 151 à 200 points


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan t'embetes pas   C'est juste que j'avais jamais remarqué !  :rose:




 Trop tard. :rateau:
 Mais cela ne m'a pas embêté ; j'ai retrouvé la fameuse liste facilement.


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Bon direction le boulot  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah !
> 
> Bon mince, j'aurais prefere garder le statut de 151 à 200 points



 En fait, cette liste date de quelques temps ; elle ne tient pas compte d'un certain nombre de points disco(s) élevé, qui fait que certains "ont le Popol Style"!...


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Je l'ai retrouvée.
> 
> Il me semble qu'à l'origine, cette liste avait été postée par Téo. Mais je n'ai malheureusement pas noté le nom du posteur initial en la recopiant.
> 
> ...



Merci , je connaissais pas


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En fait, cette liste date de quelques temps ; elle ne tient pas compte d'un certain nombre de points disco(s) élevé, qui fait que certains "ont le Popol Style"!...



4000 (Edit: ou 4500 ? )pour le Popol style... j'y suis pas encore 

après, c'est la chute à 6000, ne nous pressons pas trop...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

je l'avais piqué cette liste sur un des nombreux fils explicatifs à coup de boule, je l'ai mis à jour au fur et à mesure des évolutions personnelles de mon status. J'en ai pas particulièrement la paternité, je la verrai plus dans la FAQ concernant le sujet... enfin, c'est sans doute que c'est plus excitant de ne pas tout savoir 

(Human-Fly: je préfère Teo sans accent  )


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais piqué cette liste sur un des nombreux fils explicatifs à coup de boule, je l'ai mis à jour au fur et à mesure des évolutions personnelles de mon status. J'en ai pas particulièrement la paternité, je la verrai plus dans la FAQ concernant le sujet... enfin, c'est sans doute que c'est plus excitant de ne pas tout savoir
> 
> (Human-Fly: je préfère Teo sans accent  )





Enfin mon statut ,; il est pas superbe :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4000 (Edit: ou 4500 ? )pour le Popol style... j'y suis pas encore
> 
> après, c'est la chute à 6000, ne nous pressons pas trop...



 Tu peux effectivement commencer à avoir ce genre de préoccupation, toi qui es déjà une super star!... :king:
 Moi, par contre, je me contente encore de faire la bise au DJ. :rateau:
 Je peux donc dormir sur mes deux oreilles!...


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Salut,

Oulà, ça cause gros coups de boule et statut ici. 
ça va sinon ?


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Maël,
Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
Papa et Maman sont ravis,





 Ned et Manue NEDELLEC

 :bebe:​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais piqué cette liste sur un des nombreux fils explicatifs à coup de boule, je l'ai mis à jour au fur et à mesure des évolutions personnelles de mon status. J'en ai pas particulièrement la paternité, je la verrai plus dans la FAQ concernant le sujet... enfin, c'est sans doute que c'est plus excitant de ne pas tout savoir
> 
> (Human-Fly: je préfère Teo sans accent  )



 Moi aussi, je verrais bien ça dans la rubrique des Frequently Asked Questions. 

 D'ailleurs, je pense qu'il faudrait faire un genre de tri, dans ces fameux sujet "à coups de boules".
Certains sont ouvert sur le mode "Boulez-moi, boulez-moi!..." et ne sont pas appréciés par les équipes de modération, ce qui se comprend. 
D'autres sont principalement à but informatif, et sont ouvert par des gens qui veulent se renseigner sur le fonctionnement des points disco(s) et de la force disco. Et là, je pense que l'on devrait faire une synthèse du contenu de ces threads pour compléter la partie des Frequently Asked Questions qui traite du sujet. 


 Désolé pour l'accent, teo.


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin mon statut ,; il est pas superbe :sleep:



très honnêtement, le plus excitant pour moi ça a été d'arriver au Carré VIP, ensuite, ça devient un peu comme les jeux vidéos tjs un peu la même chose. 

je retrouve des dates et des chiffres: le 22 octobre 04: 487 points, je faisais donc la bise au DJ... 

1000 et quelques en novembre...

2000 en février

3000 en juin...

ça va trop vite moi je vous dis


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...





Trop Mignon!...  :love::love::love::love::love:​


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...




Quelques heures seulement et déja au bar ! 

Bienvenue a ce nouveau membre, et félicitation au papa et a la maman !!


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

Merci merci,
en tant qu'artiste c'est ma plus belle oeuvre... :love:  :love:  :love: 
Un futur Acro de la pomme....


----------



## sylko (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...




Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59


T'es sûr que tu ne t'es pas trompé d'un mois? C'est compréhensible, tu dois pas encore être tout à fait dans ton assiette.  

Tous mes voeux de bonheur à ta petite famille.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

_Félicitation Ned, il est adorable!_



ps: remet-lui un coup d'boule de ma part


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...



Félicitations pour ce beau bébé et cette belle photo
  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci,
> en tant qu'artiste c'est ma plus belle oeuvre... :love:  :love:  :love:



 C'est certain. 



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Un futur Acro de la pomme....



 C'est très probable!...


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

Oui, 
correction m'a tropo dans l'émotion c'est bien le 31 juillet evidament...  
 :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...



Enfin quelque chose d'intéressant sur ce thread   

Félicitations à la maman ! Très joli bébé :bebe:  :love:   

PS : bonjour les gens !


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Enfin quelque chose d'intéressant sur ce thread
> 
> Félicitations à la maman ! Très joli bébé :bebe:  :love:
> 
> PS : bonjour les gens !




Pourquoi qu'a la maman ??!! le papa a du faire son travail aussi ! :bebe:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi qu'a la maman ??!! le papa a du faire son travail aussi ! :bebe:



Pffff ! Il a fait le plus facile


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)




----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ! Il a fait le plus facile


ouais, prendre la photo...


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...




Magnifique photo en tout cas et aussi bienvenue au petit bébé 
 :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ouais, prendre la photo...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...











merci pour le mail et gros bizuzzzz a Manue Mael et a toi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ouais, prendre la photo...




Oui il y a pas photo  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NED


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NED




Il y a d'autres personnes a qui en donne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'autres personnes a qui en donne



re-


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> re-





Je ne me fais que proposer


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le mail et gros bizuzzzz a Manue Mael et a toi  :love:  :love:  :love:



BIz, merci les filles... :love:
Je file a la maternité bizouter Maël et maman...
@pluch


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me fais que proposer



C'est pas beau de quémander


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sauras, Môsieur, que B'sançon, c'est pas la campagne !
> C'est notre capitale, tout de mêêêêêême :rose:




a non ????      

dis , pourquoi alors je me perd quand je vient dans tes parages ?   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

_
PS: félictations Ned, et surtout la maman  _


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de quémander





Moi , quémander ? Jamais


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 août 2005 à 13h59,
> Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
> ...


Félicitations !!!!   
Ce petit padawan est vraiment adorable :love:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations !!!!
> Ce petit padawan est vraiment adorable :love:



hum :hein: j 'ai déja vu cette phrase quelque part !!


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> hum :hein: j 'ai déja vu cette phrase quelque part !!


C'était pas tout à fait la même 
Veux-tu dire par là que je n'ai pas assez d'imagination  ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas tout à fait la même
> Veux-tu dire par là que je n'ai pas assez d'imagination  ?



Bonjour, jeune dame


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas tout à fait la même
> Veux-tu dire par là que je n'ai pas assez d'imagination  ?



[size=-1]Notre imagination  a des mirages qui nous trompent !!

Médite !
[/size]


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

salam les floudeurs


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, jeune dame


Bonjour PoorMonsteR ! :love: 

Comment vas-tu ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui,
> correction m'a tropo dans l'émotion c'est bien le 31 juillet evidament...
> :rose:



Ouf, ça me rassure, j'ai cru que c'était une échographie d'une précision incroyable !!! 

Félicitations


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour PoorMonsteR ! :love:
> 
> Comment vas-tu ?



Bien, merci  :love:

C'est lundi et je suis en vacances !


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bien, merci  :love:
> 
> C'est lundi et je suis en vacances !


Cooool...  
Je suis contente de savoir que tu vas bien


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

coucou les floodeur comment ça se passe pour vous?

perso s'est réveil avec maman qui me donne les dernier conseil frigo et patati et patata 
Elle me fatigue qu'elle parte en vacance mer...............de


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur comment ça se passe pour vous?
> 
> perso s'est réveil avec maman qui me donne les dernier conseil frigo et patati et patata
> Elle me fatigue qu'elle parte en vacance mer...............de





Je connais ! Moi ca sera a partir du 13 septembre , j'aurai l'appart pour moi tout seul . Le pied  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Cooool...
> Je suis contente de savoir que tu vas bien



Disons que je vais "tout court"  Mais merci quand même :love:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais ! Moi ca sera a partir du 13 septembre , j'aurai l'appart pour moi tout seul . Le pied  :love:


s'est pas l'histoire d'être seul, (quoi que) mais le frigo je sait comment il marche et les machinne a lavé aussi   

enfin 3 semaine ou je vais pouvoir travailler a la maison


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

Ben moi, j'attends jeudi...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les floodeur comment ça se passe pour vous?
> 
> perso s'est réveil avec maman qui me donne les dernier conseil frigo et patati et patata
> Elle me fatigue qu'elle parte en vacance mer...............de





Bien dormi ?


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour à vous floodeuses et floodeurs...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'attends jeudi...



What's happen 'jeudi" ?


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bien dormi ?


comme un bébé j ai même pas entendu les mec qui refont la salle de bain qui est dans la piece juste a coté de la mienne 

et toi ta dormis au moins?


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> enfin 3 semaine ou je vais pouvoir travailler a la maison


 
tu veux dire flouder?


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs!




Salut Fillolon

Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !



			
				Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> Le bar des floodeurs 2.	01/08/2005 11h46 / Fillolon: ta gueule sale plouc avec ta casaque de manu chao et ta tronche en tiers monde essaie pas de faire ton reluque de pute




Maintenant les rouges je les affiche en entier. Pour la finesse des messages.
Tu n'auras pas la chance de certains la dernière fois   Et les bouleurs seront sur ma liste en bonne place  A con, con et demi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous floodeuses et floodeurs...



Bonjour Mam'zelle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comme un bébé j ai même pas entendu les mec qui refont la salle de bain qui est dans la piece juste a coté de la mienne
> 
> et toi ta dormis au moins?



Couché à 4h, levé à 7h   . Une nuit normale, quoi !  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...



T'as vraiment reçu ça ?!!!


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire flouder?


aussi mais je dois avoir une bonne dizaine de mixe a finir et je peut pas mixé la nuit je vais les réveiller donc la mix and flood!


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...


 
ah ouais, la grosse classe, tiens..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

moi je vais me plonger dans un bais super chaud  :love: 
et j'espere que en sortant mes courbatures auront disparu


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...



il rentre dans ma liste rouge se mec!


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...



Mais qui est *Fillolon ??

et pourquoi t'avoir boulé rouge ??? montre nous 
*


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> What's happen 'jeudi" ?


*C'EST LES VACANCES!!! :style:

*


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST LES VACANCES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Où tu vas ? ...

 .... en corse !


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 Franswa!


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais me plonger dans un bais super chaud  :love:
> et j'espere que en sortant mes courbatures auront disparu


je combat mes neurone pour qu'il décroche d'ici et quil me porte jusqu'a la salle de bain.Maiq sa marche pas!


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Franswa!


 Nano  Comment se passe ce tout début d'après midi  ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...



On en tient encore un bon là...


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nano  Comment se passe ce tout début d'après midi  ?


La vie est dure...   Flood, surf on the web, farniente... et toi ? tu n'es pas à la plage ?


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

bon aller je pu trop j'y vais .

bon bain robertav j'ai plus que la douche moi


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est *Fillolon ??
> 
> et pourquoi t'avoir boulé rouge ??? montre nous
> *




j'en sais rien, il a pas l'air d'aimer mon avatar. Enfin, je dirai qu'il a pas l'air d'aimer grand chose. Un peu le genre de phrase à la Derennes dans le genre quand il m'avait boulé rouge en mai-juin.
Mais c'est pas grave... de toute façon il sera vite banni et reviendra par une autre porte, je m'attend à un coup de boule rouge de sa part ou d'un de ses autres pseudos un de ces 4. Chez certains, ça relève de la psychiatrie.


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On en tient encore un bon là...


Oui, on devrait leur faire un fil rien qu'à eux ! Ils pourraient se bouler rouge intelligemment entre eux, faire des remarques pleine d'intérêt... ça serait marrant !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Franswa!



Le respect pour les "anciens" se perd


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien, il a pas l'air d'aimer mon avatar. Enfin, je dirai qu'il a pas l'air d'aimer grand chose. Un peu le genre de phrase à la Derennes dans le genre quand il m'avait boulé rouge en mai-juin.
> Mais c'est pas grave... de toute façon il sera vite banni et reviendra par une autre porte, je m'attend à un coup de boule rouge de sa part ou d'un de ses autres pseudos un de ces 4. Chez certains, ça relève de la psychiatrie.



Tu veux dire que c'est un ga's tu lui a jamais parlé, lui non plus et il te boule comme ça sans raison et en plus en te disant ce qu'il t'a dit ..... et bien c'est un c . . !


Attention nous sommes donc peut être tous succeptble de violence de sa part !!


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chez certains, ça relève de la psychiatrie.


 
c'est la conclusion qui s'impose


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Attention nous sommes donc peut être tous succeptble de violence de sa part !!


 
surtout toi avec ton avatar androgyne qui fait le malin avec son épée en carton  

mais t'inquiète, on te protégera


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La vie est dure...   Flood, surf on the web, farniente... et toi ? tu n'es pas à la plage ?


 Remise de cuite dur dur :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

Filollon a encore frappé:
"t'es moche et con, ca m'étonne pas ke ta femme té quitté sans ta fille comme ca parle sur icha"


Merci pour ce joli commentaire et son coup de boule rouge


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Remise de cuite dur dur :rose:


Aïe ! L'aspirine va couler à flots aujourd'hui... Mais bon, c'est la raçon à payer...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Filollon a encore frappé:
> "t'es moche et con, ca m'étonne pas ke ta femme té quitté sans ta fille comme ca parle sur icha"
> 
> 
> Merci pour ce joli commentaire et son coup de boule rouge


 
'tain, j'suis vert, je n'y ai même pas droit, à sa prose pleine d'esprit :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Filollon a encore frappé:
> "t'es moche et con, ca m'étonne pas ke ta femme té quitté sans ta fille comme ca parle sur icha"
> 
> 
> Merci pour ce joli commentaire et son coup de boule rouge



ça devient grave ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'suis vert, je n'y ai même pas droit, à sa prose pleine d'esprit :mouais:




t'inquiète, ça va venir...


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

C'est un cousin de Gregg en plus vulgaire, ce Fillolon, non ?


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Remise de cuite dur dur :rose:


 
Jeune cuiteur, sache qu'il y a de bonnes méthodes pour limiter les effets, en amont


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

les floodeurs 
Ben ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé flooder à cause de mon emploi du temps chargé   mais je vois que quand on perd une tare une autre nait peu de temps apres... 
Je connais pas ce Filollon mais il m'a l'air encore bien gratiné...


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Filollon a encore frappé:
> "t'es moche et con, ca m'étonne pas ke ta femme té quitté sans ta fille comme ca parle sur icha"
> 
> 
> Merci pour ce joli commentaire et son coup de boule rouge



Moi aussi j'y ai eu le droit....mais je n'ose même pas citer son message....tellement c'est...enfin....
J'ai a peu pres eu le droit a 6 insultes !!!!!


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cousin de Gregg en plus vulgaire, ce Fillolon, non ?


 
j'ai toujours pas compris ce que l'on reprochait vraiment à Gregg, moi


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je me suis fais boulé rouge par Fillolon.
Mais j'ai tout de suite su qu'il s'agissait d'un imposteur.
En effet, il me dit qu'il baise ma femme en mon absence !!
Or si l'on observe son niveau en orthographe et sa date de naissance tout laisse à croire qu'il est puceau...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'y ai eu le droit....mais je n'ose mê^me pas citerson message....tellement c'est...enfin....
> J'a a peu pres eu le droit a 6 insultes !!!!!


 
:affraid: :affraid:

c'est un forcené!

vite, une camisole


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas compris ce que l'on reprochait vraiment à Gregg, moi


Toujours relativement correct sur le forum, bien que parfois fort condescendant... mais très très reloud et même malpoli sur le tchat... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Toujours relativement correct sur le forum, bien que parfois fort condescendant... mais très très reloud et même malpoli sur le tchat... :mouais:


 
ok, le tchat, c'est un univers que je connais pas..déjà assez à faire ici


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok, le tchat, c'est un univers que je connais pas..déjà assez à faire ici


Et puis sa cible, ce sont les filles... 
Jahrom, je pense que tu as entièrement raison... en ce moment, il doit prendre son pied en sachant que des gens parle de lui... c'est peut être son truc à lui... :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je me suis fais boulé rouge par Fillolon.
> Mais j'ai tout de suite su qu'il s'agissait d'un imposteur.
> En effet, il me dit qu'il baise ma femme en mon absence !!
> Or au vue de son niveau en orthographe et de sa date de naissance tout laisse à croire qu'il est puceau...


Il s'attaque aux grosses pointures de MacG... Serait-ce un affreux jaloux du pouvoir que certains possèdent en ce bas monde virtuel ? Possible...

En tout cas, j'comprends pas... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

Un modo pourrait-il nous dire s'il s'agit du retour de Derennes avec un nouvel Avatar? Dans ce cas, le carré rouge dans la signature reste valable pour celui là aussi...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sa cible, ce sont les filles...


 
ça, en revanche, j'avais compris..


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un modo pourrait-il nous dire s'il s'agit du retour de Derennes avec un nouvel Avatar? Dans ce cas, le carré rouge dans la signature reste valable pour celui là aussi...


Heu  : ça veut dire quoi le carré rouge dans la signature ? :rose:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un modo pourrait-il nous dire s'il s'agit du retour de Derennes avec un nouvel Avatar? Dans ce cas, le carré rouge dans la signature reste valable pour celui là aussi...


 
Derennes foutait la zone de manière un peu plus franche, non?


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Jeune cuiteur, sache qu'il y a de bonnes méthodes pour limiter les effets, en amont


 Je veux bien quelques conseils par MP :rose:

ce serait cool  Voir si c'est les mêmes ques les miens


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il s'attaque aux grosses pointures de MacG... Serait-ce un affreux jaloux du pouvoir que certains possèdent en ce bas monde virtuel ? Possible...
> 
> En tout cas, j'comprends pas... :rose:



Merci pour le "grosses pointures" mais je ne fais que du 41.

Pour ce qui est de comprendre... je ne peux t'aider. La connerie n'a pas de limite.
J'espère juste que ce n'est qu'un jeune qui s'embête et qui pour s'amuser insultent les gens.(ce qui n'est pas drôle je vous l'accorde)

Par contre si c'est un psycho en train de se couper la langue en jouant dans son caca, la ça me ferait peur....:mouais:


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un modo pourrait-il nous dire s'il s'agit du retour de Derennes avec un nouvel Avatar? Dans ce cas, le carré rouge dans la signature reste valable pour celui là aussi...



j'ai recu un mp maintenant, il s'acharne.....je veux son adresse IP...C'est qui ce Trou de c...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! L'aspirine va couler à flots aujourd'hui... Mais bon, c'est la raçon à payer...


 Ça va déjà mieux  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  : ça veut dire quoi le carré rouge dans la signature ? :rose:



sûrement un cdb reçu


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien quelques conseils par MP :rose:
> 
> ce serait cool  Voir si c'est les mêmes ques les miens


Moi, j'en ai un qui marche bien : ne bois pas d'alcool, ne fume pas et si quelqu'un te propose un cachet blanc avec Mickey dessus, refuse...
Bon, en fait, vas te coucher direct, c'est plus marrant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un modo pourrait-il nous dire s'il s'agit du retour de Derennes avec un nouvel Avatar? Dans ce cas, le carré rouge dans la signature reste valable pour celui là aussi...



les nioubes sont difiiciles ces temps ci, :mouais:....:mouais:....






bon, *Septimania no existeix...* ...
(tiens, comme iMax d'ailleurs...)


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien quelques conseils par MP :rose:
> 
> ce serait cool  Voir si c'est les mêmes ques les miens


 
il faut que tu restes suffisamment conscient pour t'imposer de boire énooooooooooooooooooormément d'eau, quitte à éclater, avant d'aller dormir. Genre 2 litres.
+ une ou deux aspirines, et tu auras sauvé quelques neurones.

C'est simple et assez efficace, mais bon, faut pas non plus s'attendre à des miracles, hein...et pis, en bon breton, ça ne devrait pas t'effrayer


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> sûrement un cdb reçu



non, le carré rouge c'est l'insigne de reconnaissance de l'armée rouge, un groupement d'users anti-derennnes et une coalition de bouleurs ...
un espece de groupe mais qui aime bien envoyer des boulages rouges....
d'ailleurs, Fab'Fab si tu as besoin de mes boulages....


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'en ai un qui marche bien : ne bois pas d'alcool, ne fume pas et si quelqu'un te propose un cachet blanc avec Mickey dessus, refuse...
> Bon, en fait, vas te coucher direct, c'est plus marrant...


 
je t'aurais bien boulé rouge pour ces conseils ineptes, mais bon, le savoir vivre, hein..


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'en ai un qui marche bien : ne bois pas d'alcool, ne fume pas et si quelqu'un te propose un cachet blanc avec Mickey dessus, refuse...
> Bon, en fait, vas te coucher direct, c'est plus marrant...


 A ce moment là, je suis d'accord d'aller me coucher SEULEMENT si je suis accompagné :love:


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

franswa


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai recu un mp maintenant, il s'acharne.....je veux son adresse IP...C'est qui ce Trou de c...


 
l'intérêt du coup de boule rouge, c'est qu'il était assez limité en nombres d'insultes et de conneries, mais là..:mouais:


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais bien boulé rouge pour ces conseils ineptes, mais bon, le savoir vivre, hein..


Uh sorry, un moment d'égarement, je n'étais plus moi même...  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faut que tu restes suffisamment conscient pour t'imposer de boire énooooooooooooooooooormément d'eau, quitte à éclater, avant d'aller dormir. Genre 2 litres.
> + une ou deux aspirines, et tu auras sauvé quelques neurones.
> 
> C'est simple et assez efficace, mais bon, faut pas non plus s'attendre à des miracles, hein...et pis, en bon breton, ça ne devrait pas t'effrayer


 Mais je crois que j'ai réussi à sauver mes neurones en mangeant cette pizza à 6h00 ce matin :love:


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A ce moment là, je suis d'accord d'aller me coucher SEULEMENT si je suis accompagné :love:


Oh sur la plage avec ta planche de surf et tes boucles blondes, tu dois les ramasser à la pelle, je ne me fais pas de soucis !


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, le carré rouge c'est l'insigne de reconnaissance de l'armée rouge, un groupement d'users anti-derennnes et une coalition de bouleurs ...
> un espece de groupe mais qui aime bien envoyer des boulages rouges....
> d'ailleurs, Fab'Fab si tu as besoin de mes boulages....


 Pareil Fab'Fab, si t'as besoin hésite pas à demander  Boules à disposition


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh sur la plage avec ta planche de surf et tes boucles blondes, tu dois les ramasser à la pelle, je ne me fais pas de soucis !


 :rose: C'est pour ça qu'il faut boire un tit coup avant en soirée :rose:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

en attendant la bestiole rôde et cherche une cible... on peut jouer aux pronostics?


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> franswa


 Salut Universe


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en attendant la bestiole rôde et cherche une cible... on peut jouer aux pronostics?


Tu crois qu'il serait capable de s'attaquer aux nioubees (= nioubes au féminin) ? :rose:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (1 Août 2005)

Répondre à ce type d'individus est aussi puéril que leur attaque et bien inutile au final


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il serait capable de s'attaquer aux nioubees (= nioubes au féminin) ? :rose:


 Rien ne l'arrête...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

bon aller, gigot


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon aller, gigot


 Bonne journée


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

il distribue à tours de bras : SM, Roberto...


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon aller, gigot


Tschüß !


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne l'arrête...


 
jusqu'où ira t il ??? Vite qu'on construise un beau mur en beton sur son chemin...


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce que ça fait comme ravage quand on en a une petite... d'intelligence...


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Plus ça va et moins on comprend leur language aux floodeurs...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'où ira t il ??? Vite qu'on construise un beau mur en beton sur son chemin...


 Je te laisse commencer   

Je reviens après, je vais manger pour prendre des forces


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ça fait comme ravage quand on en a une petite... d'intelligence...



tu penses à quoi avec les trois premiers "..."


----------



## Gargouille (1 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas posté d'autoportrait Gregg!!?? => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88447   :mouais:




Qui a la fameuse photo de la bê^te ?  :love:

 :hein:


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse commencer
> 
> Je reviens après, je vais manger pour prendre des forces


 
Ok je t'attends  
Bon appétit !!


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> tu penses à quoi avec les trois premiers "..."


Rrrrhhhôôôô... tu me prêtes de mauvaises intentions... mais je t'autorise à laisser aller ton imagination!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça va et moins on comprend leur language aux floodeurs...



La question est : faut-il relire les 300 pages précédentes pour comprendre ? 


PS:  à toutes et tous


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

ça pue le fillolon par ici


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> Qui a la fameuse photo de la bê^te ?  :love:
> 
> :hein:



Moi j'en avais vu une avec un smg sur un transat dans l'eau, hillarant ! tu te souviens gregg ?


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse commencer
> 
> Je reviens après, je vais manger pour prendre des forces


Bon app' Franswa ! reviens nous en forme !


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ok je t'attends
> Bon appétit !!


 Merci 

PS : Je viens de me faire attaquer  Ça fait plaisir :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon app' Franswa ! reviens nous en forme !


 Pas de prob'


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> PS : Je viens de me faire attaquer  Ça fait plaisir :love:



C'est plus un "posteur" c'est un virus ce mec


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon app' Franswa ! reviens nous en forme !


Et avec des copines surfeuses et MacGéennes


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et avec des copines surfeuses et MacGéennes


Je vois qu'on ne perd pas le nord... Mais prends note, Franswa, l'idée est excellente !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Répondre à ce type d'individus est aussi puéril que leur attaque et bien inutile au final


Absolument pas ! il est joueur, soyons généreux après tout.


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

tien je viens de recevoir un MP d'une personne un nouveaux copain pour les habitent du bar des floodeur   



[QUOTE/fillolon]t'as vu ta gueule?moche komme té je omprends que tu passe ta vie sur le net pove glandu[/QUOTE]


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

C'est qui le misérable qui boule rouge dans le dos ?


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Ah fillolon...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui le misérable qui boule rouge dans le dos ?


fillolon!


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Bon, ben nous on vous laisse : on va rapatrier mon grand frère qui était parti en vadrouille en Vespa... et qui a serré son moteur  
Pauv' vieux (je parle du Vespa) : même pas encore 30 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

2ème MP d'insultes, c'est tellement mal écrit que je commence à le trouver sympathique not'fillolon, c'est rare un mec qui croit pouvoir faire peur par MP  :love:


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben nous on vous laisse : on va rapatrier mon grand frère qui était parti en vadrouille en Vespa... et qui a serré son moteur
> Pauv' vieux (je parle du Vespa) : même pas encore 30 ans...


Oui...et en plus il faut deux voitures... moi je me charge du Vespa... à toute à l'heure, les floodeurs !


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2ème MP d'insultes, c'est tellement mal écrit que je commence à le trouver sympathique not'fillolon, c'est rare un mec qui croit pouvoir faire peur par MP  :love:



non mais s'est mignon j'en ai la larme t'en d'amour dans un MP.


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2ème MP d'insultes, c'est tellement mal écrit que je commence à le trouver sympathique not'fillolon, c'est rare un mec qui croit pouvoir faire peur par MP  :love:



Moi aussi , le deuxième....avec un  langage de nazi....et encore.....c'est faible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est rare un mec qui croit pouvoir faire peur par MP  :love:


  ... méfies-toi quand même !!!!!!! A ta place je jetterais du sel aux quatre coins de mon clavier et je pendrais une gousse d'ail à ma webcam ... on sait jamais !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

ah mais ça je le fais tout le temps tu penses bien !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi , le deuxième....avec un  langage de nazi....et encore.....c'est faible



Battez le rappel ! :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi , le deuxième....avec un  langage de nazi....et encore.....c'est faible


Accordes-lui qu'il sait reconnaitre une jolie fille


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... méfies-toi quand même !!!!!!! A ta place je jetterais du sel aux quatre coins de mon clavier et je pendrais une gousse d'ail à ma webcam ... on sait jamais !!!!!!!!:love:



je vais faire des incantations pour chassé le mal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

On a qu'à bouler vert ceux qui se font bouler rouge ... ça compensera !!!!!!:love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire des incantations pour chassé le mal


"La positive attitude"
Lorie


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Boulez moi rouge, vite !


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On a qu'à bouler vert ceux qui se font bouler rouge ... ça compensera !!!!!!:love:


non sa lui ferait trop plaisir !

ne rien faire le laissé comme ça sans vangence verte ou rouge!

si il pence que les points disco sont une course! et qu'il nous ralentit s'est foutu


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "La positive attitude"
> Lorie




s'est pas un peut fort comme incantation?


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Je t'avais dis non Thebig :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Tiens ! je viens d'en recevoir un aussi :

"
hey vielle ganache,
arrete de tapiner en tapinois les jeunes filles de macgé, c'est pas pasque bobone a pu l'entrain de jadis qu'il faut te laisser aller de la b....

"

   :love:  ... ça sent le vécu !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! je viens d'en recevoir un aussi :
> 
> "
> hey vielle ganache,
> ...




et pourtant il n'a que 23 ans


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Boulez moi rouge, vite !


C'est si gentiment demandé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Et moi j'en reçois pas


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

avec tt ce que tu m'as donné, tu peux bien m'en reprendre un peu  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'en reçois pas



vu le contenue s'est pas grave tu perd rien


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Bon maintenant les verts !


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant les verts !



perso je ne peut rien faire en se moment j'ai tout fini cette nuit!


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! je viens d'en recevoir un aussi :
> 
> "
> hey vielle ganache,
> ...




Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :

"
hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
rien de nazi dans ce que je dis, pove cloche! fais toi éduquer par autre choses que des coups de bi..., fais toi réctifier le fio..
quand j'te vois j'ai envie de m'ouvrir une boite de cassoulet.
vielle cradasse
vas chi.. dans les bosquets, pov.....! 
"

" 
hey grogn... au c.. plumeux , vas t'en pas froufrouter du fion aux modos pour esperer me faire jarreter.
j'te carrerai bien un bout de bois en travers de la vulve comme on fait a la machoire d'un alligator pour l'empecher de mordre, ensuite j'enfonce un rat affamé et je te recouds la fente avec du fil barbelé.
que le rat te bouffe de l'interieur vieille peste!
me cherche pas si tu veux pas prendre un coup de bi.. en pleine tete et te retrouver Ko groggy a terre.
ferme la!
"


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant les verts !


Faudrait savoir à la fin ! girouette va !


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Mon petit moment de bonheur :
Je viens de finir de manger, je bois mon café, et comme chaque jour je vais aller poser mon fillolon dans la cuvette... hummmm


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :
> 
> "
> hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
> ...


j aime beaucoup la le crocrodile et la vulve sa ferait un tres beaux conte de perneaux


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir à la fin ! girouette va !



et un verre de rouge sa passe ou pas!?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :
> 
> "
> hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
> ...


J'en n'ai pas eu d'aussi long


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :
> 
> "
> hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
> ...


Il faut avouer qu'il est plutôt pouêt...


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en n'ai pas eu d'aussi long



D'aussi fillo long ??


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en n'ai pas eu d'aussi long


 non pour les mec s'est trois lignes maxi


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on ne perd pas le nord... Mais prends note, Franswa, l'idée est excellente !


 J'ai pris note 

Je vais essayer d'en ramener... mais comme elles sont sur PC, ça va être dur


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris note
> 
> Je vais essayer d'en ramener... mais comme elles sont sur PC, ça va être dur


Tout le défi consiste à les faire switcher en les draguant...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


 Salut Cor


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avouer qu'il est plutôt pouêt...



Essayez de dire vite son pseudo...
Fillolon...
Fillon...
Fion...

Etonnant non ?!


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tout le défi consiste à les faire switcher en les draguant...


et si elle switche s'est gagnier   le plus dure est fait


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tout le défi consiste à les faire switcher en les draguant...


 J'ai presque réussi avec "ma" copine  Elle a dit qu'elle économisait pour se prendre un iBook :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> me cherche pas si tu veux pas prendre un coup de bi.. en pleine tete


  ... Tidju ! ça doit décoiffer ça !!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

bigoudis ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Essayez de dire vite son pseudo...
> Fillolon...
> Fillon...
> Fion...
> ...


 Je croyais qu'il se prononçait tout le temps comme ça ?


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai presque réussi avec "ma" copine  Elle a dit qu'elle économisait pour se prendre un iBook :love:


Bien joué !  Pourquoi "ma" est entre guillemets ?


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Tidju ! ça doit décoiffer ça !!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


s'est un ancienne technique de rockeur pour avoir le bannane bien droite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un ancienne technique de rockeur pour avoir le bannane bien droite


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué !  Pourquoi "ma" est entre guillemets ?


 Parce que c'est pas encore officiel 

On va dire qu'on s'amuse avant de se trouver :love:


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est pas encore officiel
> 
> On va dire qu'on s'amuse avant de se trouver :love:



dis donc petit cachotier, va tout de suite au confessional !

Pas avant le mariage on t'a dit !!!


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Ah l'époque du touche-pipi !


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> dis donc petit cachotier, va tout de suite au confessional !
> 
> Pas avant le mariage on t'a dit !!!


 :rose: je suis désolé :rose:





 :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :
> 
> "
> hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
> ...



c'est de qui ? :love: (j'ai des coups de boule rouge a donner :rateau: )


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est pas encore officiel
> 
> On va dire qu'on s'amuse avant de se trouver :love:


J'ai reçu un MP de Fion-Fion te concernant, Franswa... de la vraie poésie ! Je t'ai transmis, ça vaut le coup !


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est de qui ? :love: (j'ai des coups de boule rouge a donner :rateau: )



Par contre les coups de boules verts, t'arrives pas a les donner ceux la


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les coups de boules verts, t'arrives pas a les donner ceux la



je suis fatigué la :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'époque du touche-pipi !



Quel époque formidable !!


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis fatigué la :rateau:



Forcemment si t'avais roulé dans le bon sens, t'aurais fais moins de kms :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis fatigué la :rateau:



quand se mec te boulle vert ta tête elle fait deux tour.


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

je debarque,pour info ,qui est ce fiolon??? un insecte??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'époque du touche-pipi !


Ah les premiers émois !!!!!:rose: :rose: 
Je me souviens, quand j'étais tout jeune et puceau, avoir été frôlé par une jeune fille au bassin de natation .... Purée ... une fraction de seconde après, j'étais transformé en "pousseur de péniche" !!!!!!:rateau: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

non c'est derennes déguisé vu qu'il est banni


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah les premiers émois !!!!!:rose: :rose:
> Je me souviens, quand j'étais tout jeune et puceau, avoir été frôlé par une jeune fille au bassin de natation .... Purée ... une fraction de seconde après, j'étais transformé en "pousseur de péniche" !!!!!!:rateau: :rose:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

bon aller je part au fury fest bisous a tous et a dans 1H le temps que je me refasse un bureaux la bas!


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un MP de Fion-Fion te concernant, Franswa... de la vraie poésie ! Je t'ai transmis, ça vaut le coup !


 J'ai vu ça


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non c'est derennes déguisé vu qu'il est banni




je joue avec la boule a facette, boulé le rouge a mort :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je joue avec la boule a facette, boulé le rouge a mort :rateau:


 C'est fait :love:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non c'est derennes déguisé vu qu'il est banni



 un banni déguisé en fiolon un simulateur qui joue du violon ???, qui fait jaillir du sang, seulement,par des mp ??? je suis la pour  vous défendre...


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Coucou à tous

ça chauffe on dirait ! Quelle ambiance mazette...
Est-ce que quelque chose de particulier a déclenché le comportement indélicat du Sieur Filolon, ou est-ce juste gratuit ?

sinon ça va.


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Et c quoi ce délire on me compare a Filolon mais ca va pas ou quoi ? Naméo !!!!


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> 
> ça chauffe on dirait ! Quelle ambiance mazette...
> Est-ce que quelque chose de particulier a déclenché le comportement indélicat du Sieur Filolon, ou est-ce juste gratuit ?
> ...


C'est de la pure générosité... Un véritable humaniste...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

j'ai reçu une boulle grise,normal ça...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu une boulle grise,normal ça...



moi aussi j'en ai une ..

c'est bizarre tout ça !!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et c quoi ce délire on me compare a Filolon mais ca va pas ou quoi ? Naméo !!!!


Personne te compare à lui, prend tes pillules gregg ...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu une boulle grise,normal ça...


 
 de qui tu l'as eu ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'en ai une ..
> 
> c'est bizarre tout ça !!


ça correspond a quoi le gris???


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça correspond a quoi le gris???



ben je sais pas !! mais qui t'a boulé gris !?


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça correspond a quoi le gris???


 Ça correspond à quelqu'un qui n'a pas encore posté 50 messages


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça correspond a quoi le gris???



A rien, c'est un pet de mouche...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

il a tellement perdu de points qu'il boule gris, zetes nioubes ou quoi ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ben je sais pas !! mais qui t'a boulé gris !?



    Discussion	Date	Envoyé par	Commentaire
	Le bar des floodeurs 2.	01/08/2005 03h59	chezgreg	c'est cool de trouver des gens sympa a cette heure la !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ben je sais pas !! mais qui t'a boulé gris !?


 Lorsque tu n'as pas encore assez posté, tu ne peux que bouler gris.
Au 50éme post, tu as tes couleurs. 


:love:


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2005)

Pause café...    Rien de neuf dans votre contrée ?


----------



## Maître Kanter (1 Août 2005)

qui a soif ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Je vais dehors à plus tard


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Personne te compare à lui, prend tes pillules gregg ...





Relis les pages précédentes


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dehors à plus tard


Tschüß !


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas compris ce que l'on reprochait vraiment à Gregg, moi



je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais c'est qu'apparemment ce jeune padawan arrive pas à maitriser ses émotions pré-adolescentes, Taho! s'est pris un cdb rouge dans la poire et moi à peine avais-je courru à son secour  que je m'en prenais un aussi, en frappe préventive... ce jeune homme devrait maitriser son engin mieux que ça... il se disperse pour pas grand chose. Ca en doit bien faire rigoler certain-es.
A part ça, rien à lui reprocher à part un flood pas franchement excitant, limite pesant mais à ce moment là, je dois l'être parfois aussi, le flood est rarement subtil...
Quand même pas le même gabarit qu'un Derennes ? / Fillolon ? par le langage ordurier et ...-phobe.
Je ne sais qui est ce Fillolon, mais je trouve qu'il peut bouler beaucoup:

On fait une liste ? (tiens aujourd'hui j'ai du temps à perdre..)
- Teo


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pause café...    Rien de neuf dans votre contrée ?


 Hello,
Dans ma contrée,, il fait moche mais ce qui est beau, c'est que je suis en vacance... 

Comment vas-tu ?


:love::love::love:


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu n'as pas encore assez posté, tu ne peux que bouler gris.
> Au 50éme post, tu as tes couleurs.
> il y a des jaunes au citron


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tschüß !


A tes souhaits !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Discussion	Date	Envoyé par	Commentaire
> Le bar des floodeurs 2.	01/08/2005 03h59	chezgreg	c'est cool de trouver des gens sympa a cette heure la !!!




En tout cas c pas moi


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pause café...  Rien de neuf dans votre contrée ?


 
ba heu, si...

pause café aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu n'as pas encore assez posté, tu ne peux que bouler gris.
> Au 50éme post, tu as tes couleurs.
> 
> 
> :love:


A tout hasard, c'est toi qui a enfanté tonpurfilsde[TOI], 
ou c'est une homonyme?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Dans ma contrée,, il fait moche mais ce qui est beau, c'est que je suis en vacance...
> 
> Comment vas-tu ?
> ...




la aussi voisin gris comme leslboules


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A tes souhaits !!!!!!!!!!


Merci, enchantée je suis... :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais c'est qu'apparemment ce jeune padawan arrive pas à maitriser ses émotions pré-adolescentes, Taho! s'est pris un cdb rouge dans la poire et moi à peine avais-je courru à son secour  que je m'en prenais un aussi, en frappe préventive... ce jeune homme devrait maitriser son engin mieux que ça... il se disperse pour pas grand chose. Ca en doit bien faire rigoler certain-es.
> A part ça, rien à lui reprocher à part un flood pas franchement excitant, limite pesant mais à ce moment là, je dois l'être parfois aussi, le flood est rarement subtil...
> Quand même pas le même gabarit qu'un Derennes ? / Fillolon ? par le langage ordurier et ...-phobe.
> Je ne sais qui est ce Fillolon, mais je trouve qu'il peut bouler beaucoup:
> ...




moi je suis cela ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (1 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pause café...    Rien de neuf dans votre contrée ?



On l'a faite


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Dans ma contrée,, il fait moche mais ce qui est beau, c'est que je suis en vacance...
> 
> Comment vas-tu ?
> ...




Chez nous il en va de même, un ciel un peu tâché de blanc-gris... histoire de rafraîchir les esprits échauffés...     

Nous allons bien, les festivaliers sont partis...  :style: enfin un peu de calme...


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis cela ?


Passe à autre chose, Gregg... Effectivement, vous ne jouez pas dans la même division...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci, enchantée je suis... :rateau:



bonjour mademoiselle


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mademoiselle


Bonjour jeune homme... comment vas tu ?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu n'as pas encore assez posté, tu ne peux que bouler gris.
> Au 50éme post, tu as tes couleurs.
> 
> 
> :love:



nan nan c'est pas ça c'est un "habitué(e) qui m'a boulé !!

peut être suis je immuniser !!


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour jeune homme... comment vas tu ?




très bien :love: tu fait quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> très bien :love: tu fait quoi ce week-end ?


Le prochain ou celui qui vient de passer ?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fait quoi ce week-end ?


 
 et bien ça branche ici !!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis cela ?


Non, pire


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous
> 
> ça chauffe on dirait ! Quelle ambiance mazette...
> Est-ce que quelque chose de particulier a déclenché le comportement indélicat du Sieur Filolon, ou est-ce juste gratuit ?
> ...




j'imagine que c'est assez puéril, je crois avoir été le premier à me faire rougifier ce matin: je venais de faire quelques remarques d'ordre général sur les scores en cdb (vers 11h-12h il me semble). Et hop, mon avatar a déplu apparemment. Ensuite, cela a dégénéré sur quelques gros coeff' des forums...


si tu lis les messages un peu plus haut, le sieur y va pas dans la finesse (et encore, à lire le message de Mallow, j'ai presqu'eu droit à un bouquet de rose en comparaison  ).

J'espère qu'il sera banni avant que je puisse le bouler ce soir. Ca sera toujours ça d'économisé.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain ou celui qui vient de passer ?




celui qui viens


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, pire





Je me disais aussi ca me ressemblait pas tellement


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celui qui viens


ben on reçoit du monde...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine que c'est assez puéril, je crois avoir été le premier à me faire rougifier ce matin: je venais de faire quelques remarques d'ordre général sur les scores en cdb (vers 11h-12h il me semble). Et hop, mon avatar a déplu apparemment. Ensuite, cela a dégénéré sur quelques gros coeff' des forums...
> 
> 
> si tu lis les messages un peu plus haut, le sieur y va pas dans la finesse (et encore, à lire le message de Mallow, j'ai presqu'eu droit à un bouquet de rose en comparaison  ).
> ...


Mensonge ! le premier c'est sonny hier soir !


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine que c'est assez puéril, je crois avoir été le premier à me faire rougifier ce matin: je venais de faire quelques remarques d'ordre général sur les scores en cdb (vers 11h-12h il me semble). Et hop, mon avatar a déplu apparemment. Ensuite, cela a dégénéré sur quelques gros coeff' des forums...


 
c'est pas possible, il y a autre chose que cela.

Cela dit, à part le fait de signaler son langage ordurier aux admin, on passe peut-être un peu trop de temps sur son cas, comme le disait le Meilleur d'Entre Nous..enfin, je dis ça, j'attend toujours un coup de boule de sa part


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ben on reçoit du monde...


Et puis samedi, on va se ballader...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis cela ?




Je ne sais pas, après les discussions tranquilles de certaines nuits, j'ai été fort déçu par certains agissements venant de ta part. En plus pas de mp pour expliquer, rien. Très hypocrite en apparence donc.

Et malgré que tu te sois pris malencontreusement un _vert_ de ma part (encore sorry Taho!  ), tu te prendras un rouge en de toute façon.

A part ça, je n'ai rien d'autre à dire... à part que tu n'as effectivement pas l'air d'être du même bois qu'un Derennes ou Fillolon (et c'est presqu'un compliment de ma part  )


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2005)

Il faut un peu regarder la ligne bleue d'horizon des Vosges...   elle vaut le coup


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, après les discussions tranquilles de certaines nuits, j'ai été fort déçu par certains agissements venant de ta part. En plus pas de mp pour expliquer, rien. Très hypocrite en apparence donc.
> 
> Et malgré que tu te sois pris malencontreusement un _vert_ de ma part (encore sorry Taho!  ), tu te prendras un rouge en de toute façon.
> 
> A part ça, je n'ai rien d'autre à dire... à part que tu n'as effectivement pas l'air d'être du même bois qu'un Derennes ou Fillolon (et c'est presqu'un compliment de ma part  )




On a eu des discussions  ?    . Sinon regardes ta boîte de reception dans pas longtemps , je t'expliquerai pourquoi du comment    et encore désolé   mais le mal est fait  :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Salut teo  

J'avais lu les messages hallucinants adressés à Malow.  Je me demandais juste si c'était une représaille ou non.

Sinon ça va la vie ?
Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas que des individus comme ça et que vous savez vivre.  

Je bulle tranquillou au boulot.


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

plutôt sympa ce divan...


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge ! le premier c'est sonny hier soir !



je savais pas ! Sonnyboy et moi ne conversons quasiment que de musique, de goudron et de plumes (je n'ai pas son iChat comme certain-es  )

pour Fillolon, je trouve que ce jeune homme boule bien beaucoup...


- Sonnyboy
- Teo
- Mallow
- FabFab

- qui d'autres ces dernières 24h ?


_Yvos/Pitch: je sais, ça sert pas à grand chose, mais plus vite il sera viré mieux ce sera (et plus tôt il reviendra... oui je sais, déjà mentionné plus haut  )_


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu les messages hallucinants adressés à Malow.



La bave du crapeau n'atteind pas la blanche colombe...:love:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

holala s'est fou sa 4 pages le temps que je fasse mon petit tour de voiture


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas ! Sonnyboy et moi ne conversons quasiment que de musique, de goudron et de plumes (je n'ai pas son iChat comme certain-es  )
> 
> pour Fillolon, je trouve que ce jeune homme boule bien beaucoup...
> 
> ...




Il m'a envoyé un mp pas très sympathique ca marche ca  ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La bave du crapeau n'atteind pas la blanche colombe...:love:


je préfère aussi les filles pas bronzée, question de marque


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> holala s'est fou sa 4 pages le temps que je fasse mon petit tour de voiture





Tu as été où ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On a eu des discussions  ?    . Sinon regardes ta boîte de reception dans pas longtemps , je t'expliquerai pourquoi du comment    et encore désolé   mais le mal est fait  :rose:


C'est un peu ton problème gregg, tu penses toujours après coup


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été où ?


je suis partie de chez moi pour aller au fury fest et comme y a personne je suis aller cher animaje, ils ont une live box


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> nan nan c'est pas ça c'est un "habitué(e) qui m'a boulé !!
> 
> peut être suis je immuniser !!



Nous ne vaccinons pas assez ?. contre ce boulet de bouleur une seule solution : la vaccination, contre la rougole......


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne vaccinons pas assez ?. contre ce boulet de bouleur une seule solution : la vaccination, contre la rougole......


s'est le seul virus sur mac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Fillolon
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de boule rouge super enrichissant !
> 
> ...



Rodjeur! Missiles largués... Je rentre à la base


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

Je crois que mackie s'est encore pris un rateau la  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne vaccinons pas assez ?. contre ce boulet de bouleur une seule solution : la vaccination, contre la rougole......


Je crois que ton bouleur est arrivé...


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu ton problème gregg, tu penses toujours après coup




En fait mon cerveau est mal branché , je poste et je comprend après ce que je poste


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

A part les coups de boule, personne n'a une jolie histoire à raconter ?
ça détendrait l'atmosphère.

J'ai vu une fille magnifique dans le RER vendredi. J'ai du mal à m'en remettre.


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rodjeur! Missiles largués... Je rentre à la base


 
Un peu limite, venant d'un *bouddhiste* :love:


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> A part les coups de boule, personne n'a une jolie histoire à raconter ?
> ça détendrait l'atmosphère.
> 
> J'ai vu une fille magnifique dans le RER vendredi. J'ai du mal à m'en remettre.




as tu eu le temps de prendre une petite photo???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

>



Hello !
Tu boules vert ou rouge toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> A part les coups de boule, personne n'a une jolie histoire à raconter ?
> ça détendrait l'atmosphère.
> 
> J'ai vu une fille magnifique dans le RER vendredi. J'ai du mal à m'en remettre.


Ce sont des choses qui arrivent... tu ne lui as pas demandé son prénom, ou son numéro ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des choses qui arrivent... tu ne lui as pas demandé son prénom, ou son numéro ?


Ben non, je suis lucide... 
et pas d'appareil sur moi non plus... juste un souvenir. C'est bien aussi.


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Tu boules vert ou rouge toi ?  :mouais:



en parlant de koi


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai dragué une jolie jeune femme divorcée, mais j'ai omi de lui taxé son numéro


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Un cavalier qui surgit hors de la nuit ... :rateau:

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai dragué une jolie jeune femme divorcée, mais j'ai omi de lui taxé son numéro



C'est un métier. L'impro c'est pas mal, mais la faute en fin de parcours, c'est fatal. :rateau:


edit:
You you Star !


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai dragué une jolie jeune femme divorcée, mais j'ai omi de lui taxé son numéro



ca c'est toujours enervant mais tu te recupereras une autre foi


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un cavalier qui surgit hors de la nuit ... :rateau:
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !


Hello Star !!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai dragué une jolie jeune femme divorcée, mais j'ai omi de lui taxé son numéro



Faux-pas ...


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rodjeur! Missiles largués... Je rentre à la base


ha non moi s'est regise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Un peu limite, venant d'un *bouddhiste* :love:







			
				L'aut' tache a dit:
			
		

> hey tacheron des iles,je vais te détordre la gueule a coup de rangos moi, tu vas voir sale bouzeux!
> et je m'occupe personnellement des cables de freins de ta moto, vieux clodo a roulettes



J'en tremble....    Je vais l'inviter à prendre l'apéro au bar de mon village... Il va beaucoup plaire, là bas   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello Star !!!



Salut iNano !


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Filolon a encore frappé :


"c'est pas en te pignolant apres coup sur les evenements que tu vas avancer dans la vie, crois moi, sombre merde."

Merci m'sieur.


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut iNano !


Comment ça va dans ta prairie?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de koi



du thread en ce moment


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

les nioubes, sont immunisé contre les fiolon, je n'ai pas de piqueur ?? il s'attaque aux vedettes, il connaît son monde???


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va dans ta prairie?



Je vais bien perché sur ma colline, observant ce qui se passe en bas ...   

Et toi donc ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Pas du tout Juju, faut juste dire un truc qu'il peut trouver méprisable, et tu l'auras ton message, crois moi.  j'en ai eu un à l'instant.


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> les nioubes, sont immunisé contre les fiolon, je n'ai pas de piqueur ?? il s'attaque aux vedettes, il connaît son monde???


nioub un jours nioub toujours


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un cavalier qui surgit hors de la nuit ... :rateau:
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !



Retire ton masque on t'a reconnu   

Salut Stargaz


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> du thread en ce moment


leprobleme c'est que jeviens d'arriver eet que j'ai pas tout compris de koi vous parliez avant ca


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ben on reçoit du monde...




j'arrive :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Retire ton masque on t'a reconnu
> 
> Salut Stargaz



Ce sont mes jupons qui m'ont trahi, c'est ça ?   

Salut PoorMonsteR !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout Juju, faut juste dire un truc qu'il peut trouver méprisable, et tu l'auras ton message, crois moi.  j'en ai eu un à l'instant.


Looser, j'en ai déjà 3 moi :love:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> leprobleme c'est que jeviens d'arriver eet que j'ai pas tout compris de koi vous parliez avant ca


bien on flood sur un sujet qui est une jeune qui boulle rouge a tout vas!


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bien perché sur ma colline, observant ce qui se passe en bas ...
> 
> Et toi donc ?


Fort bien fort bien... mes camarades de flood et moi étions en train de faire quelques observations bien penséessur un specimen de homo debilus très rare dans nos contrées... tu le connais ? il se nomme Fillolon... :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Bon, je vais pas vous laisser comme ça les gars   

Hello fillo..troufignon, je suis là


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> une jeune qui boulle rouge a tout vas!



plus de precision SVP


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout Juju, faut juste dire un truc qu'il peut trouver méprisable, et tu l'auras ton message, crois moi.  j'en ai eu un à l'instant.


.....


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive :love:


Pas de soucis Mackie, tu es le bienvenu...  Tu seras dans le coin ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout Juju, faut juste dire un truc qu'il peut trouver méprisable, et tu l'auras ton message, crois moi.  j'en ai eu un à l'instant.



Je crois qu'on en a un qui a une bonne tête de gagnant... :love:     




			
				François Pignon a dit:
			
		

> keskon en a battre de ta corse ,boniface?
> moi les corses je les nique l'un apres l'autres, c'est en général des petits bruns névroses ét poilus avec un moche accent, une calvitie precoce (calvi oblige on est corse ou pas hey macouille) et une gueule en couteau, des petites tarlouzes quoi!
> et si je viens dans ton village je risque de garer ma rolls sur ta mere...je te le conseille pas, vieux pecnaud des bocages.
> NIKE LA CORSE



Il est gentil, monsieur Pignon ; ils sont méchants sur MacG...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout Juju, faut juste dire un truc qu'il peut trouver méprisable, et tu l'auras ton message, crois moi.  j'en ai eu un à l'instant.



comme cela.

je t'attend ,sale insecte, ténia ,trou du  c.., peteux ,tare...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Fort bien fort bien... mes camarades de flood et moi étions en train de faire quelques observations bien penséessur un specimen de homo debilus très rare dans nos contrées... tu le connais ? il se nomme Fillolon... :mouais:



Oui tu penses bien que j'ai lu ça avant de poster mon bonjour en ces lieux ... :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> plus de precision SVP





Un petit puceau qui insulte les jeunes femmes de macg qui se nomme fillolon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis Mackie, tu es le bienvenu...  Tu seras dans le coin ?


   ... Mackie !!!!!!!!!!!!! Avec Koin ???????????  ... j'aurais jamais pensé ça !!!!!!! 
ps : pu d'jeunesse !!!!!!:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on en a un qui a une bonne tête de gagnant... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'en a 2 maintenant, c'est un gang


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu penses bien que j'ai lu ça avant de poster mon bonjour en ces lieux ... :rateau:


Honte à moi, c'est évident que tu as lu... :rose: 
Bref, il nous occupe bien l'énergumène...


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil, monsieur Pignon ; ils sont méchants sur MacG...



Tu peux me dire d'où vient ce magnifique post ... que j'aille le boulet


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

Je trouve tout ça assez rigolo en fin de compte.  
Salut Dos Jones


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un petit puceau qui insulte les jeunes femmes de macg qui se nomme fillolon



il faudrait lui dire que cela ne ce fait pas d' insulter les femme quelquel soit c'est un manque de respect enfin le probleme  c'est peut etre qu'il soit vraiment trop jeune mais ca n'excuse pas tout la jeunesse !!!!!!  
en gros c'est pas bien!!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Honte à moi, c'est évident que tu as lu... :rose:
> Bref, il nous occupe bien l'énergumène...



Ah non d'habitude je fais pas ...  C'est juste là. J'étais comment dire intrigué par un post de teo ...    

Mais bon ça m'a permis de découvrir qu'on avait un pousseur de péniche dans le coin  ...   :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on en a un qui a une bonne tête de gagnant... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
alors moi en fait, je suis assez enervé!

zavez tous droit à des messages collectors, et moi, quedalle.

groumf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire d'où vient ce magnifique post ... que j'aille le boulet



C'était juste mon 2e MP langoureux du jour...    

On lui paye le bateau ou l'avion? :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> A part les coups de boule, personne n'a une jolie histoire à raconter ?
> ça détendrait l'atmosphère.
> 
> J'ai vu une fille magnifique dans le RER vendredi. J'ai du mal à m'en remettre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors moi en fait, je suis assez enervé!
> 
> zavez tous droit à des messages collectors, et moi, quedalle.
> 
> groumf



Tire lui un SCUD et tu verras...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Août 2005)

salut , et a + je part sans boule rouge ,j'ai pourtant mis de la bonne volonté


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut , et a + je part sans boule rouge ,j'ai pourtant mis de la bonne volonté


Ciao Juju  et ne t'en fais pas, il sévira encore, à mon avis !! tu auras ta boule!


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut , et a + je part sans boule rouge ,j'ai pourtant mis de la bonne volonté



salut juju @+ 
ce n'est que parti remise


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors moi en fait, je suis assez enervé!
> 
> zavez tous droit à des messages collectors, et moi, quedalle.
> 
> groumf



Va te confesser pour pêché d'envie mon fils ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on en a un qui a une bonne tête de gagnant... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais il sort d'où celui-là ?   Il n'est même pas inscrit  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tire lui un SCUD et tu verras...


 
j'espère qu'il sera en forme le gaillard! on pourrait faire un thread "les perlouzes de petit fillolon"


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais il sort d'où celui-là ?  Il n'est même pas inscrit :mouais:




françois pignon est un nom générique pour décrire un looser...le diner de cons (entre autres films), ça te dit quelque chose?


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste mon 2e MP langoureux du jour...
> 
> On lui paye le bateau ou l'avion? :love:



S'il vient et assume je lui paye l'avion ...

On va lui faire répéter ce qu'il t'a dit à Corte en pleine réunion .... voir s'il change pas d'avis ont rigoleraient bien !!


----------



## kathy h (1 Août 2005)

j'ai été la première à recevoir un sal message de ce fiffolon mais je constate que je ne suis plus la seule.
Il est dans ma liste d'ignoré de toute manière


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il sera en forme le gaillard! on pourrait faire un thread "les perlouzes de petit fillolon"



ça vole pas haut tout de même.... c'est un peu trop "premier degré"...:sleep:

Si encore il vannait avec intelligence je dis pas, mais la je vais lui envoyé mon neveu qu'a deux mois...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> françois pignon est un nom générique pour décrire un looser...le diner de cons (entre autres films), ça te dit quelque chose?



C'était pas du second degré la réponse de Poor ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

slt tout le monde 
Je viens de faire une loooooongue sieste, c'était juste trop trop bon :sleep:
Que se passe-t-il de croustillant ici?


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il de croustillant ici?



Bah y a fignon qu'a encore perdu le tour de France, et du coup bah il s'ennerve un peu..


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a fignon qu'a encore perdu le tour de France, et du coup bah il s'ennerve un peu..



sur les femmes si j'ai tous compris de tout a l'heure


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas du second degré la réponse de Poor ?


 
j'espère sinon je vais aussi passer pour un vainqueur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas du second degré la réponse de Poor ?





Mais je comparerais troufignon à Pierre Richard plutôt qu'à Jacques Villeret


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a fignon qu'a encore perdu le tour de France, et du coup bah il s'ennerve un peu..


 j'ai connu plus... croustillant


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> sur les femmes si j'ai tous compris de tout a l'heure



Comme tout psychopathe impuissant, il attaque plus férocement celle qui provoque en lui les crises les plus violentes...
Mais il attaque aussi les hommes...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme tout psychopathe impuissant


c'est bon ça! :love:


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

bon je pensais bossé un peut aujourd'hui mais pas moyen!   les bureaux sont fermé


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis Mackie, tu es le bienvenu...  Tu seras dans le coin ?




Peu être


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme tout psychopathe impuissant, il attaque plus férocement celle qui provoque en lui les crises les plus violentes...
> Mais il attaque aussi les hommes...



ah bon  :hein:  :rateau: 
il y a des chose ds la vie ou j'ai du mal a saisir ou comprendre ou plutot  ces certain qui ne comprennes pas tout


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Peu être


bon ben on se retrouve sur le tchat et je t'explique où c'est ?


----------



## toys (1 Août 2005)

je vais aller me boire un thé dans cette foly


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

bon salut tout le monde @+ 
je dois y aller 
et bon courage au BON


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

Le fillolon : Petit animal qui vit dans les plaines désertiques.
Son physique ingrat et repoussant le fait vivre en solitaire...
Dépourvu d'organes sexuels le fillolon ne peut se repoduire sans intervention chirugicale.
Bien connu des chasseurs pour sa fourrure malodorante, on l'utilise a la campagne pour faire fuire les femmes...
Sa très grande frustation sexuelle l'amène parfois à avoir un comportement agressif.
Mais sa petite taille n'en fait pas un animal à craindre.

 merci au petit larousse....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le fillolon : Petit animal qui vit dans les plaines désertiques.
> Son physique ingrat et repoussant le fait vivre en solitaire...
> Dépourvu d'organes sexuels le fillolon ne peut se repoduire sans intervention chirugicale.
> Bien connu des chasseurs pour sa fourrure malodorante, on l'utilise a la campagne pour faire fuire les femmes...
> ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le fillolon : Petit animal qui vit dans les plaines désertiques.
> Son physique ingrat et repoussant le fait vivre en solitaire...
> Dépourvu d'organes sexuels le fillolon ne peut se repoduire sans intervention chirugicale.
> Bien connu des chasseurs pour sa fourrure malodorante, on l'utilise a la campagne pour faire fuire les femmes...
> ...


_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom."_


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

c'est fou cette histoire avec le Fillolon...
je l'ai croisé quelque fois dans le forum video, l'a pas l'air mechant....
curieux....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou cette histoire avec le Fillolon...
> je l'ai croisé quelque fois dans le forum video, l'a pas l'air mechant....
> curieux....




peut etre un double pseudo.....faudrait savoir a qui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

en tout cas, les gars, si vous avez besoin d'aide, faut le dire...
mais ne citez pas les mp et coup de boule, ça plait pas trop, et c'est source de probleme...
enfin, je dis ça et ce n'est pas modern qui me contredira....


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou cette histoire avec le Fillolon...
> je l'ai croisé quelque fois dans le forum video, l'a pas l'air mechant....
> curieux....


+1


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.....
bon, ce qui me fait penser que si vous voulez un petit carré rouge dans votre signature, n'hesitez pas....
*red Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!*


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.....
> bon, ce qui me fait penser que si vous voulez un petit carré rouge dans votre signature, n'hesitez pas....
> *red Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!*




Red Bull powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ?  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.....
> bon, ce qui me fait penser que si vous voulez un petit carré rouge dans votre signature, n'hesitez pas....
> *red Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!*



T'énerves pas stook, tu vas devenir tout rouge


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis tout seul ou quoi.....
> bon, ce qui me fait penser que si vous voulez un petit carré rouge dans votre signature, n'hesitez pas....
> *red Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!*


 t'inquiètes pas stook, on est là, ça va bien se passer...


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

ça veut dire quoi le carré rouge ?
c'est encore un groupe ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou cette histoire avec le Fillolon...
> je l'ai croisé quelque fois dans le forum video, l'a pas l'air mechant....
> curieux....




Il s'est permit d'insulter certaines jeunes femmes de macg avec des propos très très salaces


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

moi j'ai pas reçu ni mp ni coupbulle rouge (ni vert d'ailleur)
mais j'ai pleuré quand meme  comme une fontaine 

cause :  la disparition de mes 2 transfo de mes epilateurs   

je dois etre vraiment fatigué pour pleurer pour des transfo !!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un petit puceau qui insulte les jeunes femmes de macg qui se nomme fillolon


A non ça c'est toi, rappels-toi. Fillolon lui s'attauqe prioritairement aux mecs (il est peut-être plus courageux)


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas reçu ni mp ni coupbulle rouge (ni vert d'ailleur)
> mais j'ai pleuré quand meme pleurer comme une fontaine:
> 
> c'est la disparition de mes 2 transfo de mes epilateurs
> ...


Oui, c'est certainement ça... détends toi, ça va aller mieux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi le carré rouge ?
> c'est encore un groupe ?



c'est ici... ....

non, je ne deviens pas rouge, mais je suis déçu de voir que tous les jours faut qu'il y est un nioube qui fasse sont interessant en agressant tout le monde....

*Sale nioube.......*


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas reçu ni mp ni coupbulle rouge (ni vert d'ailleur)
> mais j'ai pleuré quand meme  comme une fontaine
> 
> cause :  la disparition de mes 2 transfo de mes epilateurs
> ...


Ok ok je te les rend


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A non ça c'est toi, rappels-toi. Fillolon lui s'attauqe prioritairement aux mecs (il est peut-être plus courageux)


 :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est permit d'insulter certaines jeunes femmes de macg avec des propos très très salaces


 
tu fais pas un peu ton chevalier blanc, là..? t'as quelque chose à te reprocher


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A non ça c'est toi, rappels-toi. Fillolon lui s'attauqe prioritairement aux mecs (il est peut-être plus courageux)





Moi m'attaque aux femmes ? Appart maiwen   le reste pas touche


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a envoyé un mp pas très sympathique ca marche ca  ?


Je peux toujours me tromper avant de balancer le tonnerre !  

par contre nos MP me font reconsidérer la situation. La probation qu'on appelle çà !  mon offre est réelle, je suis sérieux 

PS: on avait parlé typographie jeune Padawan si je me souviens bien et il était tard 

*J''avais oublié que nous étions 1er août,*
Fête hautement prisé dans ma fratrie helvète (la Plaine du Grütli et tout et tout), SM, WebO ou Macounette vous feront un dessin  :
L'honneur est sauf: j'ai planté mon drapeau à croix blanche à côté de l'autre du 14 juillet dans la platebande à muguet.
Par contre je sais pas si j'vais trouver des saucisses à rotir pour ce soir et j'ai pas de Thomy pour aller avec...

j'ai de la fondue par contre, ça c'est une idée pour ce soir


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, les gars, si vous avez besoin d'aide, faut le dire...
> mais ne citez pas les mp et coup de boule, ça plait pas trop, et c'est source de probleme...
> enfin, je dis ça et ce n'est pas modern qui me contredira....



avec tout ce que l'on dit de lui/elle en ce moment, il/elle doit boire du petit lait - c'est étonnant l'importance que certains lui accordent en perdant leur temps à gloser sur lui/elle


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu fais pas un peu ton chevalier blanc, là..? t'as quelque chose à te reprocher





Moi quelque chose a me reprocher ? Jamais  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A non ça c'est toi, rappels-toi. Fillolon lui s'attauqe prioritairement aux mecs (il est peut-être plus courageux)




voila pourquoi gregg ne rencontrera pas de macgéenne


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je peux toujours me tromper avant de balancer le tonnerre !
> 
> par contre nos MP me font reconsidérer la situation. La probation qu'on appelle çà !  mon offre est réelle, je suis sérieux
> 
> ...




Je vais répondre a ton offre favorablement ne t'inquetes pas  . Et je suis recu avec cette probation ?     . 

Au fait Teo tu ne vas pas au  Sziget Festival , toi l'inconditionnel de musique


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila pourquoi gregg ne rencontrera pas de macgéenne




Normal elles sont soit pas de mon age soit trop dans la fleur de l'age  :rose: .

En passant macinside , j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je sais pas si j'vais trouver des saucisses à rotir pour ce soir et j'ai pas de Thomy pour aller avec...



Ouaaaaaahhhh!!! La Thomy... J'avais presque oublié le goût de cette étrange mayonnaise sur une bonne saucisse de veau... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaahhhh!!! La Thomy... J'avais presque oublié le goût de cette étrange mayonnaise sur une bonne saucisse de veau... :love:  :love:  :love:



bof , pas si etrange que cela :
melange du mayo et  ketchup  , on appelle cela aussi une remoulade
ou quelques chose comme cela !!     



ps: l'usine Thomy est a quelques km de chez moi !


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi quelque chose a me reprocher ? Jamais :love:


 
je te comprends



d'autres le feront à ta place


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof , pas si etrange que cela :
> melange du mayo et  ketchup  , on appelle cela aussi une remoulade
> ou quelques chose comme cela !!
> 
> ...


 
 et les pâtes mayo ketchup c'est bon ça aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof , pas si étrange que cela :
> melange du mayo et  ketchup  , on appelle cela aussi une remoulade
> ou quelques chose comme cela !!
> 
> ...



... Pour moi ; c'est quand même devenu le goût de l'exotisme... Et d'une petite nostalgie, quand même...  
Ah... Les promos au Locle et à la Chaux de Fond... La fête des vendanges à Neuchâtel... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jeunette (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et les pâtes mayo ketchup c'est bon ça aussi


Mais c'est pas bon pour la ligne et toc ! moi j'y fais attention d'abord...


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je te comprends
> 
> 
> 
> d'autres le feront à ta place





Vilà , tu m'as parfaitement compris


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vilà , tu m'as parfaitement compris


 
faut l'temps, ça vient


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

Vous me donnez faim


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut l'temps, ça vient





Entre parigots on se comprends assez bien non ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut l'temps, ça vient



[MODE=Toys] toujours avec la meme main...?  [/MODE]


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vous me donnez faim





Bien manges !


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Toys] toujours avec la meme main...?  [/MODE]


 
oui, mais c'est pas la mienne


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> soit trop dans la fleur de l'age  :rose: .



tu rate le meilleurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien manges !



hop, bonne idée....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vous me donnez faim




c'est pas ici que tu vas te rassesier
part a la chasse de ton frigo


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Entre parigots on se comprends assez bien non ? :love:


 
ba non en fait :rateau: 

ça doit être une question d'arrondissement


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais c'est pas la mienne



tant mieux, enfin, je dis ça pour ton clavier...


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba non en fait :rateau:
> 
> ça doit être une question d'arrondissement




Oui ca doit etre ca comme dirait l'autre : " Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs "


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca doit etre ca comme dirait l'autre : " Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs "


 
c'est à dire que tu n'as aucune valeur


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien manges !


"on a faim!" 
"eh bien il faut manger, le peuple" 
"oui, mais on y arrive pas!" 
"eh bien il faut te forcer" 
"à mort Louis croix vé bâton!"


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire que tu n'as aucune valeur





Enfin ca dépend sur quoi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

je cherche touj et encore mes 2 transfo , pas posssible que le 2 ont disparu  !!!! :mouais: 

et dire qu'ils n'ont pas de jambes pour marcher et que personne me les a pris !!  


cela me gonfle plus que hautement 
et encore plus devoir me tartiner a la cire :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et encore plus devoir me tartiner a la cire :mouais:



Mais c'est plus joli après quand c'est fait à la cire  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je cherche touj et encore mes 2 transfo , pas posssible que le 2 ont disparu  !!!! :mouais:
> 
> et dire qu'ils n'ont pas de jambes pour marcher et que personne me les a pris !!
> 
> ...



nononononononononnononn............
voila , je commence a manger un petit bout et je tombe sur ce message, et tout a coup, l'horreur,
un image apparait,une bande de cire pleine de poil....
beurg.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est plus joli après quand c'est fait à la cire  :love:




pour le 4 poils qui osent pousser sur les jambes* 3 fois par an ,
 m'arracher le peau a la cire ne vaut pas le coup  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et puis , tu as deja essayé sous les bras     




* j'ai fait l'electrolise il y a une dixaine d'année donc pas de poils ou tres peu


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le 4 poils qui osent pousser sur les jambes* 3 fois par an ,
> m'arracher le peau a la cire ne vaut pas le coup  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> et puis , tu as deja essayé sous les bras
> ...



On peut donc en conclure que tu n'as pas fait d'électrolyse sous les bras ..? :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On peut donc en conclure que tu n'as pas fait d'électrolyse sous les bras ..? :rateau:



T'as trouvé la réponse pile-*poil*


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

tiens, et si on parlait d'herpes pendant que je mange...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

gregg ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si on parlait d'herpes pendant que je mange...



Perso je préfère parler de Chlamydia ...


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si on parlait d'herpes pendant que je mange...


Demande à Foguenne, il a un stock d'images et de Keynote super-sympas :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

bon, ça y est, j'ai fini de manger.....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère parler de Chlamydia ...



Quel genre ?

Chlamydia trachomatis
Chlamydia muridarum
Chlamydia suis


----------



## iNano (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère parler de Chlamydia ...


Lubrique, vas...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça y est, j'ai fini de manger.....



Tu as fini ton goûter ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

tiens, j'ai enlevé une etoile au sujet...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça y est, j'ai fini de manger.....



C'était bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si on parlait d'herpes pendant que je mange...




personne t'oblige a manger devant l'ordi non?   

et puis tu ne sais pas que manger ailleur que sur une table au calme defavorise la digestion?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre ?
> 
> Chlamydia trachomatis
> Chlamydia muridarum
> Chlamydia suis



Je prendrai un petit peu de chaque ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Lubrique, vas...



Mais voyons, bien-sûr que non !!!   :rose: ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

*Vous êtes tous complètement fous!*


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça y est, j'ai fini de manger.....


Quoi? 

T'avais pas un chat dans le temps?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes tous complètement fous!*




Aaaarf ! Ça se voit tant que ça ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?
> 
> T'avais pas un chat dans le temps?


 pas compris?


----------



## Jeunette (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes tous complètement fous!*


D'un autre coté y'en a qui sont bien symapthiques dans ces fous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté y'en a qui sont bien symapthiques dans ces fous


 certes, certes...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Merci.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté y'en a qui sont bien symapthiques dans ces fous



Ha, enfin une connaisseuse !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 De rien.

Au fait SM, donne-moi ton n° de compte bancaire et fais moi rentrer dans le cercle. Merci.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Aaaarf ! Ça se voit tant que ça ?



Non si peu ..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non si peu ..



Fais gaffe la bergère !  :mouais:


----------



## Jeunette (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ha, enfin une connaisseuse !


J'ai eu peur, dans un premier temps j'avais lu connasseuse... y'a des folles aussi ici?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Hello tout le monde 
'suis revenue !  
J'ai loupé plein de choses


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur, dans un premier temps j'avais lu connasseuse... y'a des folles aussi ici?


 plein, mais elles se cachent...


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Hello


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> De rien.
> 
> Au fait SM, donne-moi ton n° de compte bancaire et fais moi rentrer dans le cercle. Merci.


MP 

Et toi jeunette ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe la bergère !  :mouais:



Oui ..?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 'suis revenue !
> J'ai loupé plein de choses



Salut Virpeen !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur, dans un premier temps j'avais lu connasseuse



Je ne me serais pas permis  :rose:





















On ne se connaît pas assez


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 'suis revenue !
> J'ai loupé plein de choses



Alors, et le scoot ?


----------



## Jeunette (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et toi jeunette ?


Moi quoi? j'ai dit quelque chose qu'il fallait pas    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Alors, et le scoot ?



J'avais lu au départ "alors et le scout", j'ai eu peur ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Moi quoi? j'ai dit quelque chose qu'il fallait pas    :rose:


 'te laisse pas intimider par ce grand moustachu surtout


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Mais non je ne faisais qu'une invitation salace, sans plus 


			
				Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Moi quoi? j'ai dit quelque chose qu'il fallait pas    :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu au départ "alors et le scout", j'ai eu peur ...



Y'a pas que Jeunette qui est dyslexique :hosto:


----------



## Jeunette (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'te laisse pas intimider par ce grand moustachu surtout


L'en faut plus que ça pour me faire un quelconque effet  

Bon je file là, trop de travail hélas pour rester... :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Alors, et le scoot ?


Le scoot est... mort ! Moteur à changer ! Mais pour un Vespa de 1978, il s'en sort bien, je trouve !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

j'aime bien ta réponse avant la citation SM ... Très classe !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> L'en faut plus que ça pour me faire un quelconque effet
> 
> Bon je file là, trop de travail hélas pour rester... :rateau:


 ça vaut mieux avant que ces grands malades ne te pervertissent complètement... 
bon boulot


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu au départ "alors et le scout", j'ai eu peur ...


J'connais pas de scouts...  
Mais ça ne me manque pas :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que Jeunette qui est dyslexique :hosto:



J'espère pour toi que t'es pas daltonien ... Pour pas qu'il y ait méprise.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'connais pas de scouts...
> Mais ça ne me manque pas :rose:



J'ai pas dit que ça devait ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

pas de msg depuis plus d'un quart d'heure, un record pour ce thread!


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Normal j'étais pas la


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il est assez cool avec toi.......j'ai recu ceci :
> 
> "
> hey madame saupiquet, tu vas arreter de raconter n'importe quoi sur moi (et ca vaut aussi pour ton pintadon de mec)
> ...




Un romantique, un vrai...
 :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*Nan, je voudrais pas garder ça pour moi tout seul*

"t'es physiquement gaulé comme un oeuf sur patte ave ta coupe de cheveux (du moins ce qu'il en reste) façon belzébuth et ton reluque de pute.
je comprends que tu te passionnes pour les bondieuseries et autres inepties de mysticité paillarde, a doit t'aider a supporter une telle geule...
mais bon sinon y'a l'hero aussi qu'est pas mal pour des cas comme moi...le meme effet pour toi, un soulagement pour nous.
c'est plus rapide."





 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?
> 
> T'avais pas un chat dans le temps?




non, du tout.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nan, je voudrais pas garder ça pour moi tout seul*
> 
> "t'es physiquement gaulé comme un oeuf sur patte ave ta coupe de cheveux (du moins ce qu'il en reste) façon belzébuth et ton reluque de pute.
> je comprends que tu te passionnes pour les bondieuseries et autres inepties de mysticité paillarde, a doit t'aider a supporter une telle geule...
> ...




roh, mais c'est de la belle insulte de qualité, je suis conquis, de qui est cette oeuvre...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> roh, mais c'est de la belle insulte de qualité, je suis conquis, de qui est cette oeuvre...?




*De la part*
de notre héros du jour


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De la part*
> de notre héros du jour



l'est fort ce Fillolon; 
si je recevais toujours des insultes comme celle ci, je serais un peu moins raleur, je pense....
parce que le dernier qui m'a allumé par Mp, il ne proposait rien d'autre, qu'un echange de coup et quelques vulgarités classiques, sans ame....


----------



## valoriel (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour les amis 

Bientôt un mois sans flood 

Ca fait du bien...

M'enfin juste un tit post pour vous faire un coucou


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

envoyez moi vous plus belles declarations   
le gagnant sera publié et gagnera un coup boul a vie   

la couleur du coup boul ?   

tout depend de la declaration !!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De la part*
> de notre héros du jour


 *Pourquoi écris-tu systématiquement en gras ta première ligne*
et la suite normalement?


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis
> 
> Bientôt un mois sans flood
> 
> ...





Salut , 

Tu étais où pendant tout ce temps ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi écris-tu systématiquement en gras ta première ligne*
> et la suite normalement?




je crois que la vrai qeustion, c'est pourquoi pas....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi écris-tu systématiquement en gras ta première ligne*
> et la suite normalement?



*tu évoques là*
un des insondables mystères relevant des fondements mêmes de l'existence du purfilsdelasagesse


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis
> 
> Bientôt un mois sans flood
> 
> ...



Salut Valo !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois que la vrai qeustion, c'est pourquoi pas....


 c'est ce que jme dis aussi, mais peut-être qu'une personne si élevée et si pure comme lui l'explique par une tout autre raison bien plus mystérieuse et envoutante...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu évoques là*
> un des insondables mystères relevant des fondements mêmes de l'existence du purfilsdelasagesse


 hahaha, ben voilà, y me semblait bien que cela faisait partie de ces choses qui resteront à jamais des incompréhensions pour nous, pauvres mortels


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> pour nous, pauvres mortels





auwwwhhhhhhh      

il est donc immortel le sage????


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> auwwwhhhhhhh
> 
> il est donc immortel le sage????



L'alcool ça conserve ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool ça conserve ...





et l'eau sa rouille   


ce qui disait toujour mon papa


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Ça sent toujours le fion ici ? (ou pas)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent toujours le fion ici ? (ou pas)



Apparemment oui :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool ça conserve ...




*Ben tiens*
puisqu'on parle de ça :




PssSscchhhhhhhHhhhh


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool ça conserve ...


Et le *GRAS* aussi !

  à toutes et tous


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et le *GRAS* aussi !
> 
> à toutes et tous


 oui, mais il reste une tache


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et l'eau sa rouille
> ce qui disait toujour mon papa




*L'eau bue éclate*
depuis j'me méfie


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse-  a dit:
			
		

> *tu évoques là*
> un des insondables mystères relevant des fondements mêmes de l'existence du purfilsdelasagesse



L'ananas clignotant n'était donc pas suffisant pour repérer tes posts


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment oui :casse:


 Ouais, je viens de me moucher...

C'est vrai que ça sent fort :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et le *GRAS* aussi !
> 
> à toutes et tous



Salut jo !


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut jo !


 Star ça gaz à cette heure ? :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais il reste une tache


Uniquement sur le blanc immaculé des plus grands 
Ne cherchez pas ... Je comprends pas moi-même ce que j'ai écris


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Star ça gaz à cette heure ? :love:


Ca a juste gazé il y a un instant ... je viens de me moucher à mon tour   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais il reste une tache




*Le grand vizir*
lave plus blanc que blanc


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Star ça gaz à cette heure ? :love:



Oui je file tranquille vers le prochain millénaire ..  

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et le *GRAS* aussi !
> 
> à toutes et tous




le gras empeche les rides


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le gras empeche les rides


C'est pourquoi on ne ride jamais des fesses


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On ride des fesses?????




celles là on les appelles plutot des vergetures !!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celles là on les appelles plutot des vergetures !!


Pour les vergetures les bains de siège dans l'lacool sont recommandés ...  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je file tranquille vers le prochain millénaire ..
> 
> Et toi ?


 Je vois ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'ananas clignotant n'était donc pas suffisant pour repérer tes posts




*Mon côté mégalomane*
me travaille


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

qui chantait "souvenir souvenir"?

il me faut cette chanson  :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca a juste gazé il y a un instant ... je viens de me moucher à mon tour   :rateau:


 Mais pour rester ici, il faut soit avoir le nez bouché, soit avoir son masque à gaz sinon c'est pas respirable très longtemps


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui chantait "souvenir souvenir"?
> 
> il me faut cette chanson  :love:



Johnnyyyyyyyy !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour rester ici, il faut soit avoir le nez bouché, soit avoir son masque à gaz sinon c'est pas respirable très longtemps


Quand ça arrive il suffit d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre à l'écran et ça devient vite supportable


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je file tranquille vers le prochain millénaire ..




J-2


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Johnnyyyyyyyy !




tu es sur ????????   




edit : pas grave j'ai mis un'autre chanson pour le montage photos 

edit 2 : non, c'est pas moi qui l'as fait, j'ai pas reussi , j'ai refilé les photos a bioman


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur ????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je confirme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme



Merci, sinon elle ne me croirait pas !    :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci, sinon elle ne me croirait pas !    :mouais:


Ah oui? ... elle est comme cela Robertav?   :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui chantait "souvenir souvenir"?
> 
> il me faut cette chanson  :love:



Lim .... halliday .... humm ..


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Août 2005)

J'ajoute ma voix pour confirmer Johnny pour "Souvenirs souvenirs".


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J-2



T'as du retard coco !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse les ptits floodeurs, j'ai un annif qui commence dans une ptite demi-heure et jveux pas rater le moment où l'on va sabrer le champagne 
Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as du retard coco !


Ou de l'avance sur le prochain ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as du retard coco !


*Un vrai nioube*
cette bergère, il a même pas ouvert un thread débile pour commémorer ses 6000...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse les ptits floodeurs, j'ai un annif qui commence dans une ptite demi-heure et jveux pas rater le moment où l'on va sabrer le champagne
> Bonne soirée à tous!


QUOI!!!!!  ... c'est loin? ..  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un vrai nioube*
> cette bergère, il a même pas ouvert un thread débile pour commémorer ses 6000...



Je fête ça discrètement en petit comité !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ou de l'avance sur le prochain ...



Un petit mois alors ... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as du retard coco !



Frimeur !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mois alors ... :rateau:


En étant pessimiste   :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Et puis je préfère mes étoiles bleues, elles me vont mieux au teint


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En étant pessimiste   :love:



Ah mais les impondérables estivaux sont pris en compte dans ce calcul ..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je fête ça discrètement en petit comité !




*en parlant de petit comité*
les masseuses viennent d'arriver au cercle


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je préfère mes étoiles bleues, elles me vont mieux au teint


Schtroumpf ... !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Stchroumf ... !



oui mais Farceur


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais les impondérables estivaux sont pris en compte dans ce calcul ..


Calculateur!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

je vous crois !!!!!!      

mais jolly dansant et cantant ce twist je le vois mal !!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *en parlant de petit comité*
> les masseuses viennent d'arriver au cercle


T'es sûr que c'est des masseuses? ... parce que c'est plutôt rude! ..


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous crois !!!!!!
> 
> mais jolly dansant et cantant ce twist je le vois mal !!


Il était bien jeune .... donc capable de tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

*Il est fort ce Ben des fois !....*











 :love:....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

en tout cas, je prefere notre *Sudiste Team* a une probable Septimanie's Team...:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous crois !!!!!!
> 
> mais jolly dansant et cantant ce twist je le vois mal !!



Et jouant de la guitare en plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

d'ailleurs, jeune gens de la Sudiste Team, quand est-ce qu'on se fait un truc....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, jeune gens de la Sudiste Team, quand est-ce qu'on se fait un truc....




*Enfin des paroles censées*
par ici


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça arrive il suffit d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre à l'écran et ça devient vite supportable


 Pas mal comme solution


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin des paroles censées*
> par ici



tu doutais de moi....
allons....tu sais que j'ai toujours soif....


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

héhéhé 

Je pars dans un une demi heure dans la dune voir une tour d'un ancien blocaus


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, je prefere notre *Sudiste Team* a une probable Septimanie's Team...:




c'est quoi une * Septimanie's* ??????  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin des paroles censées*
> par ici




pourquoi pas sages les paroles?


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une * Septimanie's* ??????  :rateau:  :rateau:



Une preuve que la mégalomanie est stupide, particulièrement à Montpellier :sifffle:



Aucun rapport, mais j'ai pu rendre ce qui m'avait été _donné_ ce midi.
Ca fait ni bon ni  mauvais, mais comme ça c'est fait


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une * Septimanie's* ??????  :rateau:  :rateau:



Peut-être ça :

Septimanie - Ancien territoire wisigothique

Province des royaumes barbares et francs du Ve au XIe siècle, correspondant à l'actuel Languedoc-Roussillon.

La Septimanie fut d'abord une principauté wisigothique, avec des princes ariens, malgré l'importance de l'évêché de Narbonne, de la fin du Ve siècle jusqu'au VIIIe siècle. Elle était limitée par les Cévennes, le bas-Rhône, les Pyrénées et les Corbières. Elle fut prise par les musulmans venus d'Espagne : Narbonne en 719, Carcassonne et Nîmes en 725. Elle fut reprise par Charles Martel qui entra à Narbonne en 739. La reconquête fut achevée par Pépin le Bref en 759, avec d'abord l'appui des anciennes élites ariennes wisigothiques contre les musulmans et les Gallo-Romains alliés, puis contre ces élites. Constituée, avec la Provence, en une Marche par Charlemagne qui la confia à son cousin le duc Guillaume (790-804). Cette marche fut souvent victime des raids Sarrasins, en 793 par exemple. Ces raids s'expliquaient en partie par la prospérité très méditerranéenne de la Septimanie à la fin du VIIIe siècle. Elle connut de grands progrès du monachisme bénédictin encouragé par Charlemagne. Elle fut dévolue dès 781 à Louis le Pieux, puis, après le partage de Verdun (843), fit partie du royaume de Charles le Chauve qui y possédait des propriétés patrimoniales.

De nombreux diplômes furent accordés par Charles le Simple aux églises et monastères de Septimanie. Les premiers châteaux furent édifiés dans les cités au Xe siècle et les laïcs prirent alors possession des biens religieux : à la fin du Xe siècle, le vicomte Guillaume légua à sa fille Béziers et son évêché. La Septimanie échappa de fait aux rois francs après le règne de Charles le Simple au profit des évêques, des comtes de Provence et des ducs d'Aquitaine. Un grand nombre de serments féodaux, très contraignants, furent signés par les chevaliers avec les princes de cette région. En partie intégrée par les ducs d'Aquitaine au XIe siècle, puis soumise au XIIe siècle à l'influence des comtes de Toulouse, la Septimanie, intégrée au domaine royal, disparut après la croisade des Albigeois (1215).

Province constituée au moment des invasions barbares, la Septimanie est caractéristique de l'évolution des états du haut Moyen Âge qui se disloquèrent lorsque se mirent en place, dans le cadre du deuxième âge de la féodalité, les grandes principautés.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une * Septimanie's* ??????  :rateau:  :rateau:



*La réponse *
ICI


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une preuve que la mégalomanie est stupide, particulièrement à Montpellier :sifffle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La réponse *
> ICI



Non, au-dessus


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Pour plus d'info ma chère Princess:


Par là


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La réponse *
> ICI


Septimanie no exist d'après Ben .... vous êtes d'accord?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

une question 4 reponses !!!!!!     

laquelle est la bonne ?   
laquel d'entre vous est le maillot faible?   

a vous de choisir , voter ........


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question 4 reponses !!!!!!
> 
> laquelle est la bonne ?
> laquel d'entre vous est le maillot faible?
> ...


presque la chasse au trésor ...     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une * Septimanie's* ??????  :rateau:  :rateau:



c'est du n'importe quoi....! ....




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Septimanie no exist d'après Ben .... vous êtes d'accord?




Et comment que je suis d'accord avec Ben....et comment....


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde   

quoi de neuf


----------



## Sloughi (1 Août 2005)

bonjour


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



quel sont les nouvelles du front


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> 
> quoi de neuf


On vieillit sans plus ...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> quel sont les nouvelles du front


 Lire les 10 dernières pages  


PS : Attention, ça sent mauvais, prévois ce quil faut


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On vieillit sans plus ...



ca a laire de s'etre appesé depuis cette apres-midi


----------



## Sloughi (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> quel sont les nouvelles du front



tout va très bien


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Lire les 10 dernières pages
> 
> 
> PS : Attention, ça sent mauvais, prévois ce quil faut




toujours le meme ???       comme cet apres-midi???


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca a laire de s'etre appesé depuis cette apres-midi


Le malaise ne nous pas mis mal à l'aise ...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le malaise ne nous pas mis mal à l'aise ...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> toujours le meme ???       comme cet apres-midi???


  uep


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> toujours le meme ???       comme cet apres-midi???


Un vent si long ça aurait été surnaturel ... l'air s'est largement purifié ..   :love:


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

de mon côté j'aurai du laisser passer, mais des fois on ne réagit pas logiquement, on se laisse aller à ses bas instincts.
C'est laisser trop d'importance à ce genre d'individu mais enfin...

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'arrive toujours pas à croire un abruti de première. Dans le style, il l'est trop


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Au revoir...



*Bon'Ap...*


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Au revoir...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bon'Ap...*




merci de meme 

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Au revoir...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bon'Ap...*


Faut arrêter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. on est en soirée! ...    
  Stook


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> de mon côté j'aurai du laisser passer, mais des fois on ne réagit pas logiquement, on se laisse aller à ses bas instincts.
> C'est laisser trop d'importance à ce genre d'individu mais enfin...
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'arrive toujours pas à croire un abruti de première. Dans le style, il l'est trop


 C'est toujours après qu'on se dit que ça sert à rien...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> de mon côté j'aurai du laisser passer, mais des fois on ne réagit pas logiquement, on se laisse aller à ses bas instincts.
> C'est laisser trop d'importance à ce genre d'individu mais enfin...
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'arrive toujours pas à croire un abruti de première. Dans le style, il l'est trop


Faut pas lire ses MP ... c'est pas compliqué   :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pourquoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


Bon'AP.... c'est un peu tôt ... mais pour le reste jamais trop ...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon'AP.... c'est un peu tôt ... mais pour le reste jamais trop ...


 ah 

J'avais lu Bon appétit :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon'AP.... c'est un peu tôt ...




tout depend 

en vrai moi aussi j' ai super faim 

mais bon c pour bientot


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah
> 
> J'avais lu Bon appétit :rateau:


Oupps .. tu as peut-être raison ... j'allais compris bon APrès-midi .... mais tout compte fait bon appétit c'est un peu trop tard!! 
je m'y perd un peu pour finir   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Je crois que je suis fatigué  







:rose:


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas lire ses MP ... c'est pas compliqué   :sleep:




dans mon cas, rien par MP, juste un cdb rouge


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oupps .. tu as peut-être raison ... j'allais compris bon APrès-midi .... mais tout compte fait bon appétit c'est un peu trop tard!!
> je m'y perd un peu pour finir   :rateau:


 Après tout l'été, c'est fait pour ne pas avoir d'horaire quand on est en vacances... non ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dans mon cas, rien par MP, juste un cdb rouge


Ah .... bof .. finallement un petit coup de rouge n'a jamais fait de mal à personne ...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

bon appetit tout le monde 

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Après tout l'été, c'est fait pour ne pas avoir d'horaire quand on est en vacances... non ?


Tu sais pas toucher un mot à ma gonzesse à ce sujet? ...      :love:


----------



## Sloughi (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit tout le monde
> 
> @+



merci


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah .... bof .. finallement un petit coup rouge n'a jamais fait de mal à personne ...



Même pas eu mal ! 
surtout que comparé à certains, j'ai été gâté, c'était du soft-p*** comparé à d'autres


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit tout le monde
> 
> @+


T'es courageux toi pour t'enfiler un steack et des frites à cette heure ... sans oublier le litre de bière qui va avec     :love:  :love: 

 chezgreg


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Même pas eu mal !


  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> T'es courageux toi pour t'enfiler un steack et des frites à cette heure ... sans oublier le litre de bière qui va avec     :love:  :love:
> 
> chezgreg



Mhmhmhmmh J'aime les frites Belges!  :love: J'ai mangé des frites aussi moi !    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Mhmhmhmmh J'aime les frites Belges!  :love: J'ai mangé des frites aussi moi !    :love:


Y a frites et frites .... les blanches ou pâles sont dégeu .... il ne faut manger que celle qui ont été cuites en 2 temps ... elles sont rousses et je vous dis pas le goût qu'il s'en dégagent ... allez j'irai bien m'en acheter demain à la friterie du village  au "nom d'une frite" (ça ne s'invente pas) ..  :love:


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a frites et frites .... les blanches ou pâles sont dégeu .... il ne faut manger que celle qui ont été cuites en 2 temps ... elles sont rousses et je vous dis pas le goût qu'il s'en dégagent ... allez j'irai bien m'en acheter demain à la friterie du village "au nom d'une frite" (ça ne s'invente pas) ..  :love:



T'inquiète, en temps que Belge, je sais comment faire et mangé de bonnes frites :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, en temps que Belge, je sais comment faire et mangé de bonnes frites :love: :love:


J'avais pas vu que tu étais de liège aussi!! ... décidément faut que j'arrête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es d'où?


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

AAAAAAArrrgl
je viens de me prendre un : " vous avez depasssé le montant autorisé" au distributeur ça faisait quelques année que ça m'etais pas arrivé ! :affraid:

le pire c'est que j'ai passé la journée au téléphone avec des clients qui ont essayé de me faire pleurer comme quoi leur comptable etait en vacances ! 

fonchent' !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAArrrgl
> je viens de me prendre un : " vous avez depasssé le montant autorisé" au distributeur ça faisait quelques année que ça m'etais pas arrivé ! :affraid:
> 
> le pire c'est que j'ai passé la journée au téléphone avec des clients qui ont essayé de me faire pleurer comme quoi leur comptable etait en vacances !
> ...


Y a un donateur dans la salle ????  ... pas tous ensemble svp    :love:

.


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Mhmhmhmmh J'aime les frites Belges!  :love: J'ai mangé des frites aussi moi !    :love:



 apca


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAArrrgl
> je viens de me prendre un : " vous avez depasssé le montant autorisé" au distributeur



C'est pas un coup de Fillo...troufignon, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a un mécène dans la salle ????.



Qui me parle ?


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a un donateur dans la salle ????  ... pas tous ensemble svp    :love:
> 
> .


 mais y'a pleins de gens qui me doivent des thunes, c'est ça qui est rageant ! :


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un coup de Fillo...troufignon, ça ? :mouais:


Tu veux dire File l'oignon ... ça pue et ça fait pleurer certains   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Qui me parle ?


 Frimeur :love:  :love:


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> apca



Coucou universe ca vas bien   ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais y'a pleins de gens qui me doivent des thunes, c'est ça qui est rageant ! :


S'ils ont des couilles ... tu tires dessus et la machine crache la monnaie ....  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu que tu étais de liège aussi!! ... décidément faut que j'arrête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les environ de la place Saint Lambert et toi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire File l'oignon ... ça pue et ça fait pleurer certains   :love:



Pourquoi ? Il y a des "coupdeboulés" qui ont pleuré (de rire) ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Les environ de la place Saint Lambert et toi ?


Hermalle sous Argenteau


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

je suis de retour

il sait passer qqchose d'interessant pendant mon absence ???


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je suis de retour
> 
> il sait passer qqchose d'interessant pendant mon absence ???



Une Vingtaine de page de blabla à rattraper   :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il y a des "coupdeboulés" qui ont pleuré (de rire) ?


Non ... malheureusement y a des boulés qui ne s'en remettent pas ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je suis de retour
> 
> il sait passer qqchose d'interessant pendant mon absence ???



Oui. L'ami Grug en appelle à ta générosité


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Une Vingtaine de page de blabla à rattraper   :rateau:


Une bonne demi-heure de lecture en se pressant un peu
Je peu résumer ... on s'est bien marrés après s'être bien énervés ..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non ... malheureusement y a des boulés qui ne s'en remettent pas ...



C'est vrai qu'il y a eu des insultes pour les femmes qui doivent mal passer


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Oui. L'ami Grug en appelle à ta générosité


 Nan, je rala juste parce qu'il y'a plus de forum des raleurs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

on fait quoi là ?   

tiens funes passe a la teloche !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je rala juste parce qu'il y'a plus de forum des raleurs



Ben heureusement que tu n'as pas eu un coup de boule de Fillo...troufignon en plus


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je rala juste parce qu'il y'a plus de forum des raleurs


Tu as bien fait ... j'ai parfaitement flairé l'odeur du manque d'argent  ... et je trouve que ça sent pas bon du tout ....   :love:


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Coucou universe ca vas bien   ?



ben oui et toi ? c'est rare que tu passe par le bar toi


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ben oui et toi ? c'est rare que tu passe par le bar toi



Bah voui, mais c'est marrant, donc de temps en temps, je passe par là


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bah voui, mais c'est marrant, donc de temps en temps, je passe par là



Ben tu tombe bien (enfin presque) on a un loulou qui agresse tout le monde sans que personne ne sache pourquoi.. :mouais: 
Fais gaffe a toi il s attaque aux grosses proies...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ben oui et toi ? c'est rare que tu passe par le bar toi


C'est à cette heure-ci que tu rentres? .....  :love: 
Je ne sais si tu es marié mais c'est une phrase qui te pendra un jour ou l'autre au nez .. demande à Robertav!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> on a un loulou qui agresse tout le monde sans que personne ne sache pourquoi.. :mouais:


Je suis pas sûr que c'est gratuit .... j'ai relu pas mal de post de lui et je trouve qu'on l'a souvent malmené .... ceci explique peut-être cela???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe a toi il s attaque aux grosses proies...




mais elle est toute rachitique cette marguerite !!!


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est t'à cette heure-ci que tu rentres? .....  :love:
> Je ne sais si tu es marié mais c'est une phrase qui te pendra un jour ou l'autre au nez .. demande à Robertav!



moi marié ????? jamais de la vie


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais elle est toute rachitique cette marguerite !!!



Rachitique du bulbe ! 

La compagnie est grande...


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sûr que c'est gratuit .... j'ai relu pas mal de post de lui et je trouve qu'on l'a souvent malmené .... ceci explique peut-être cela???



ah bon ?   
j'avoue que je ne le connais pas je n'ai jamais parlé avec j'ai été absents des forums quelque temps donc si il a une raison, soit mais avec modération quand même...le respect c'est primordial sur un forum quand même


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> moi marié ????? jamais de la vie


Je comprends mieux que tu arrives si tard dans ce thread ... ou plutôt que tu y entres encore à cette heure-ci   :love:


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais elle est toute rachitique cette marguerite !!!



 kikooooo robertav  
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Sonny


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux que tu arrives si tard dans ce thread ... ou plutôt que tu y entres encore à cette heure-ci   :love:



Mais attention ce n'est pas parce que je ne suis pas marié que je ne vis avec personne...   
Je suis même papa alors...mais bon ici c'est pas vraiment un bar comme les autres...


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Bon c'est ma tournée de coup de boule..    
Qui n'en veut ???


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sonny



Kikou... gna gna gna gna...

Le gars qu' à inventé le kideux de mes kous, il aurait mieux fait de se peter une guibole..


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ..mais bon ici c'est pas vraiment un bar comme les autres...


Tous des dépravés ... rachitiques ... alcoliques .... et sans le sous 
J'ai bien résumé?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Kikou... gna gna gna gna...
> 
> Le gars qu' à inventé le kideux de mes kous, il aurait mieux fait de se peter une guibole..


Et surtout le bras gauche ...   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est ma tournée de coup de boule..
> Qui n'en veut ???


pas moi ... je suis pas une fille ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

on m'as pas repondu !!!!  

on fait quoi là ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout le bras gauche ...   :love:



Et non surtout pas...


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi là ?



On faiblit !


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> pas moi ... tes coups de boule réservent les aux filles ...



Ben en général c'est ce que je fais mais il n y a personne....


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non surtout pas...


ca peut servir en effet pour la tarte à sa femme ...


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> On faiblit !



L'essentiel c'est qu on ne molisse pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

on joue au maillon faible  ?     


qui fait laurence brocoli ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Ben en général c'est ce que je fais mais il n y a personne....


pas sûr ... qu'ils se dénoncent!!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

toi... tu as "forci" ces derniers temps je trouve...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

yo!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on joue au maillon faible  ?
> 
> 
> qui fait laurence brocoli ?


En parlant de brocoli .. qu'as-tu mangé aujourd'hui Robertav?


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est ma tournée de coup de boule..
> Qui n'en veut ???



Moi, ah zut, j'en ai déjà eu un !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de brocoli .. qu'as-tu mangé aujourd'hui Robertav?




n'importe quoi et meme de trop  :rateau:    :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi et meme de trop  :rateau:    :rose:


Tu as des ri...  à supprimer? ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*Bon, tout va bien*
j'ai reçu mon petit coup de boule de fillolon comme tout le monde


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Bon les gens , je vais au dodo . A+


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gens , je vais au dodo . A+


 de la main droite ..


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, tout va bien*
> j'ai reçu mon petit coup de boule de fillolon comme tout le monde


Ben pas moi... fallait


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, tout va bien*
> j'ai reçu mon petit coup de boule de fillolon comme tout le monde



tu as eu le droit à un traitement de faveur


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gens , je vais au dodo . A+



Tu fais bien minou...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*En fait, euh.... héhéhé*
j'ai regardé le tableau des tic tacs distribués...


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas moi... fallait



snif moi non plus..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, tout va bien*
> j'ai reçu mon petit coup de boule de fillolon comme tout le monde



Moi non plus ! 
  :hein:


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

allez troufignon je te vois !!! je sais qu t'es là ! reveille toi tu pionce severe là...

Arf le plus drole c'est quand même  la lacheté de ce grossier personnage qui envoi des MP mais qui ne s'exprime pas en public


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!




Hello


----------



## Universe player (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!



 charlub


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Kikou... gna gna gna gna...
> Le gars qu' à inventé le kideux de mes kous, il aurait mieux fait de se peter une guibole..




*Ouais...*
il a accouché d'une belle tribu d'éclopés



 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais...*
> il a accouché d'une belle tribu d'éclopés
> :mouais:




sois tolerant cher sage


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais...*
> il a accouché d'une belle tribu d'éclopés
> :mouais:


Parles pour toi ... à part ma tête il ne me manques rien moi Monsieur!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sois tolerant cher sage



Non sageounet, fait ce qu'il te plait...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non sageounet, fait ce qu'il te plait...




hier chouchou, aujourd'hui sageounet ..... et demain ????


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier chouchou, aujourd'hui sageounet ..... et demain ????



Et demain il sera trop épuisé le sageounet ...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier chouchou, aujourd'hui sageounet ..... et demain ????


Tu feras tes valises ...    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier chouchou, aujourd'hui sageounet ..... et demain ????



Demain c'est toi chérie, chérie...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

:bebe: rebonsoir Stargazer .. mon étoile!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Hep Stargazer ! 


ça gaze ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

bonnne nuittttt !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonnne nuittttt !!!!!!      :love:



Bonne Nuit Robertav  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonnne nuittttt !!!!!!      :love:


  des deux bras ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonnne nuittttt !!!!!!      :love:



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep Stargazer !
> 
> 
> ça gaze ?



Ouep et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

TEST SAFARI :


:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  
:modo:  :modo:  :modo:    
   
   
:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
:hein:  :hein:  :hein:  
   
:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Purefilsdelasagesse ton silence serait-il un mystère de plus dans ce monde d'éclopés que nous sommes?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouep et toi ça mousse ?



Trinkil, les vacances, l'ibook en route  et un DD 200 ou 250 Go en réflection


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Purefilsdelasagesse ton silence serait-il un mystère de plus dans ce monde d'éclopés que nous sommes?



d'tt'façon on est tous des éclopés ! :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trinkil, les vacances, l'ibook en route  et un DD 200 ou 250 Go en réflection


je n'aurais jamais crû le bonheur si proche de nous ... ça fait plaisir


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> d'tt'façon on est tous des éclopés ! :rateau: :hosto:


t'as raison ...  c'est le seul qui ne l'est pas qui nous l'a dit ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je n'aurais jamais crû le bonheur si proche de nous ... ça fait plaisir



Faut bien s'occuper pendant les vacances


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Vais au lit, bonne nuit les gens


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

Ah oui, j'oubliais, n'écrivez pas de trop. Ca me fera pas trop de lecture pour demain   :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien s'occuper pendant les vacances


on rêve toute l'année de vacances et lorqu'elles sont là on se demande pourquoi on en a rêvé tellement car à partir d'un certain moment on en a marre de ne rien foutre toute la journée 
Un éternel dilemme pour moi ...
Maintenant si un Ibook s'en mêle c'est autre chose ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Pareil !


----------



## Nexka (1 Août 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde :love: et Bonne nuit zaussi  :love: 

Biz biz biz biz


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Vais au lit, bonne nuit les gens


  des 2 bras et de la tête ... 
à toi aussi Charlub
Je vais me le faire aussi car je vais vous accompagner ..


----------



## Apca (1 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> des 2 bras et de la tête ...



Merci bien


----------



## Stargazer (1 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde :love: et Bonne nuit zaussi  :love:
> 
> Biz biz biz biz



Bonne nuit Nexka ! :love: :love:


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook de retour ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

tiens, une bergere....
Salut...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, une bergere....
> Salut...



tu raconte qqchose d'interessant ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

mais suis-je reellement parti......


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais suis-je reellement parti......



sans doute que non mais moi oui un petit moment


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu raconte qqchose d'interessant ???



je te demande pardon...?... :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*Tu te fais du mal*
à parler aux nioubes comme ça, Stook...


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je te demande pardon...?... :hein:



koi de nouveau sur les dernier posts


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu te fais du mal*
> à parler aux nioubes comme ça, Stook...



bah, on est nioube si on a un nouveau double pseudo...?....
m'enfin, tu as raison....


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, on est nioube si on a un nouveau double pseudo...?....
> m'enfin, tu as raison....



bon vu que j'ai pas tout saisie je suis desolé


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> koi de nouveau sur les dernier posts



tu connais un floodeur qui lit les derniers posts.....  
pas le temps....


bon, alors, quand je suis parti on parlait de ce verre, on se fait ça bientot Lepurfilsdelabibine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu te fais du mal*
> à parler aux nioubes comme ça, Stook...



y a pas de nioube au cercle, c'est vrai....Waoaw......c'est fun ça.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon vu que j'ai pas tout saisie je suis desolé




tiens, tu vois lepurfilsdelasagesse (je crois que c'est la premiere fois que j'ecris ton pseudo en entier....) ,
il est pas mal, celui-là....
il sait pas de quoi on parle, mais il s'excuse....
un bon ami pour Sonny....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de nioube au cercle, c'est vrai....Waoaw......c'est fun ça.....



En tout cas ; pas de ceux que l'on a croisés ces 2 ou 3 derniers jours...     

Salut, Stook


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un bon ami pour Sonny....



Inactif depuis 1h 5 mn, le pitbull... Il a dû s'écrouler, la bouche sur son clavier...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il sait pas de quoi on parle, mais il s'excuse....
> un bon ami pour Sonny....



*le futal sur les chevilles*
le nioube est subitement plus sympathique


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ; pas de ceux que l'on a croisés ces 2 ou 3 derniers jours...
> 
> Salut, Stook




salut....

dommage que Sonny soit parti, on en avait un qui courbait l'echine...


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....
> 
> dommage que Sonny soit parti, on en avait un qui courbait l'echine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le futal sur les chevilles*
> le nioube est subitement plus sympathique



Ca me rappelle le bon vieux temps... A l'époque, Sonny mettait des fut's en tergal... Ca m'irritait les fesses... :love:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

salut les night's user 

il fait encore le malin le fion fion


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les night's user
> 
> il fait encore le malin le fion fion



moi pas vu


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

>



c'est bien.....c'est bien....


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi pas vu



ouf il s'est calmé.

sa commençais a me gouflé


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ouf il s'est calmé.
> 
> sa commençais a me gouflé



completement d'accord 
et d'apres ce que j'ai vu on est pas les seul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ouf il s'est calmé.
> 
> sa commençais a me gouflé



Le fion? Il commence à l'avoir bien rouge... Mais vu la férocité de ses MP, il n'est pas dit qu'il se soit vraiment calmé... Ouarf ; moi, il m'amuse tout de même un peu... J'ai toujours eu un faible pour les kamikazes...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le fion? Il commence à l'avoir bien rouge... Mais vu la férocité de ses MP, il n'est pas dit qu'il se soit vraiment calmé... Ouarf ; moi, il m'amuse tout de même un peu... J'ai toujours eu un faible pour les kamikazes...



sa m'étonne pas de toi .

bon alors quoi de neuf depuis le temps?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa m'étonne pas de toi .
> 
> bon alors quoi de neuf depuis le temps?



J'écoute last fm sur iTunes en sirotant des binouzes et en relisant les bonnes pages de la journée... En fait, je profite de ma 1ere soirée seul, depuis 10 jour... Intermitent du célibat, c'est pas si mal, après tout...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le fion? Il commence à l'avoir bien rouge... Mais vu la férocité de ses MP, il n'est pas dit qu'il se soit vraiment calmé... Ouarf ; moi, il m'amuse tout de même un peu... J'ai toujours eu un faible pour les kamikazes...



j'ai meme pas eu le temps de le bouler, il etait rouge avant que je trouve son dernier post...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute last fm sur iTunes en sirotant des binouzes et en relisant les bonnes pages de la journée... En fait, je profite de ma 1ere soirée seul, depuis 10 jour... Intermitent du célibat, c'est pas si mal, après tout...



ta une dame! 

bien joué 

j'espert que sa vaut mieux que le spectacle


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme pas eu le temps de le bouler, il etait rouge avant que je trouve son dernier post...




il poste peut. il a trop peur!


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il poste peut. il a trop peur!



c'est pour ca peut etre qu'il se connecte et se deconnecte aussi tot ?


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ca peut etre qu'il se connecte et se deconnecte aussi tot ?


non il doit etre en mode je sait plus quoi comme ça on croit quil est déconnecté mais pas du tout en faite. il est fourbe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme pas eu le temps de le bouler, il etait rouge avant que je trouve son dernier post...



J'ai enlevé le carré rouge de ma signature, car elle n'accepte pas plus de 300 caractères... Mais dans mon coeur, à jamais il demeure...  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enlevé le carré rouge de ma signature, car elle n'accepte pas plus de 300 caractères... Mais dans mon coeur, à jamais il demeure...  :love:


il voulait dire quoi se petit carré rouge?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enlevé le carré rouge de ma signature, car elle n'accepte pas plus de 300 caractères... Mais dans mon coeur, à jamais il demeure...  :love:



C'est beau ... J'en écrase une petite larme ..  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau ... J'en écrase une petite larme ..  :love:



C'est ça ; je te crois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il voulait dire quoi se petit carré rouge?



Un club de bouleurs anti-nuisibles... A la base créé pour le sympathique Derennes :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enlevé le carré rouge de ma signature, car elle n'accepte pas plus de 300 caractères... Mais dans mon coeur, à jamais il demeure...  :love:



..........



tiens....Dendrimedre part en sucette......


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ; je te crois...



Quoi ? Ca s'est vu que j'en faisais trop ?


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un club de bouleurs anti-nuisibles... A la base créé pour le sympathique Derennes :love:



ok ! je vien de le voir cher les user de nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il voulait dire quoi se petit carré rouge?



hop....part là... 
une initiative de Cor, Fab'Fab et moi....et comme le dit Patoch a cause de Derennes...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop....part là...
> une initiative de Cor, Fab'Fab et moi....et comme le dit Patoch a cause de Derennes...


je suis joueur s'est quoi l'url du carré rouge?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis joueur s'est quoi l'url du carré rouge?



http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/rouge.gif 
A mettre entre 2 balises img


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis joueur s'est quoi l'url du carré rouge?




je suis d'accord avec toi  
en ce qui concerne des fignon


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis joueur s'est quoi l'url du carré rouge?








http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/rouge.gif



Edith: mince, grillé par le Corse.......


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/rouge.gif



merci les gas s'est fait et je propose de rajouté fion fion dedant


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/rouge.gif




puis je etre de la parti


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> puis je etre de la parti



.....mais faudra pas avoir peur de bouler rouge....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> puis je etre de la parti




Plus on est de oufs plus on


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....mais faudra pas avoir peur de bouler rouge....




pour des propos ou s'attaquer lachement au femme ou au bon users

alors je suis d'attaque


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pour des propos ou s'attaquer lachement au femme ou au bon users
> 
> alors je suis d'attaque



c'est simple, quand un de nous (et cor et Patoch et .... enfin, tu les reconnaitras )
crie "*Feu*", tu tires...
mais c'est jamais pour embeter un pauvre mec....
toujours des coup comme il faut....


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, quand un de nous (et cor et Patoch et .... enfin, tu les reconnaitras )
> crie "*Feu*", tu tires...
> mais c'est jamais pour embeter un pauvre mec....
> toujours des coup comme il faut....




ok pas de soucis 

question subsidiaire:  comment puis mettre le carré au milieu de la bande de signature ?


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, quand un de nous (et cor et Patoch et .... enfin, tu les reconnaitras )
> crie "*Feu*", tu tires...
> mais c'est jamais pour embeter un pauvre mec....
> toujours des coup comme il faut....


ok je serait un bon soldat


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est jamais pour embeter un pauvre mec....
> toujours des coup comme il faut....



Oui... toujours pour erradiquer le nuisible qui insulte à tours de bras, par posts ou par MP, L'agité chronique qui croit que jouer les gros bras fera de lui un personnage... etc   
Jamais un user sympa, même débutant, doté d'humour et de second degré, modeste n'a fait les frais d'un boulage groupé...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ok pas de soucis
> 
> question subsidiaire:  comment puis mettre le carré au milieu de la bande de signature ?



tu a un centreur de texte au dessu de ton espace d'edition de texte.

tu crée en premier ton image avec le dessin tu selectionne le ligne puis Pomme +X et apres tu selectionne le texte centée "les ligne du milieux" et tu colle le truc avec Pomme +V


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ok pas de soucis
> 
> question subsidiaire:  comment puis mettre le carré au milieu de la bande de signature ?




tu tapes:





fais citer (ce message) et recopie la ligne ci dessus avec les balises....


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai trouvé


alors mon super poste que pas grand monde peut comprendre ne sert a rien


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu a un centreur de texte au dessu de ton espace d'edition de texte.
> 
> tu crée en premier ton image avec le dessin tu selectionne le ligne puis Pomme +X et apres tu selectionne le texte centée "les ligne du milieux" et tu colle le truc avec Pomme +V




ok merci c'est bon merci qd meme
c'est cool


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu tapes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ton expilque est bien plus facil que la mienne


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)




----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors mon super poste que pas grand monde peut comprendre ne sert a rien




si si on conprend tres bien les explication mais j'avais trouvé en meme temps


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Ca fait combien de membres maintenant ?


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, quand un de nous (et cor et Patoch et .... enfin, tu les reconnaitras )
> crie "*Feu*", tu tires...
> mais c'est jamais pour embeter un pauvre mec....
> toujours des coup comme il faut....



Salut stook, le papy nioube ,fait de la résistance...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait combien de membres maintenant ?


plus que dans la révolution


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> plus que dans la révolution



mais encore mieu caché


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait combien de membres maintenant ?



de membres affichés, pas des tonnes, mais en comptant les sympathisants, ont est tres nombreux...
de Cor (membre fondateur, mais sans signature)ou fab'Fab (avec la signature) a Téo en passant par quelques membres du cercle (pas de place dans leur signature), et j'en passe et des meilleurs, 
franswa, Avril, Toys........


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de membres affichés, pas des tonnes, mais en comptant les sympathisants, ont est tres nombreux...
> de Cor (membre fondateur, mais sans signature)ou fab'Fab (avec la signature) a Téo en passant par quelques membres du cercle (pas de place dans leur signature), et j'en passe et des meilleurs,
> franswa, Avril, Toys........



apparement ca doit faire beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de membres affichés, pas des tonnes, mais en comptant les sympathisants, ont est tres nombreux...
> de Cor (membre fondateur, mais sans signature)ou fab'Fab (avec la signature) a Téo en passant par quelques membres du cercle (pas de place dans leur signature), et j'en passe et des meilleurs,
> franswa, Avril, Toys........



Que du beau monde en effet ! Mais t'oublie teo dans ta liste !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de membres affichés, pas des tonnes, mais en comptant les sympathisants, ont est tres nombreux...
> de Cor (membre fondateur, mais sans signature)ou fab'Fab (avec la signature) a Téo en passant par quelques membres du cercle (pas de place dans leur signature), et j'en passe et des meilleurs,
> franswa, Avril, Toys........



en fait y a les affichés et ceux qui travaille en sous-marin


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

j'ai compté une fois, pour des raisons particulieres, et ce jour là (une semaine apres le lancement de l'operation) nous etions deja 11....donc....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que du beau monde en effet ! Mais t'oublie teo dans ta liste !



non, juste apres fab'Fab....
mais j'en oublie plein....y en a trop...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai compté une fois, pour des raisons particulieres, et ce jour là (une semaine apres le lancement de l'operation) nous etions deja 11....donc....



Ah oui pas mal en effet ... Ca doit faire mal quand ça tombe !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai compté une fois, pour des raisons particulieres, et ce jour là (une semaine apres le lancement de l'operation) nous etions deja 11....donc....


si tu fait une addition de tout ces force rouge sa doit faire un beaux moins !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, juste apres fab'Fab....
> mais j'en oublie plein....y en a trop...



Voilà on rajoute des noms dans la précipitation et on met un accent à teo ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui pas mal en effet ... Ca doit faire mal quand ça tombe !



oui, pour faire mal, ça fait mal....
car n'oublions pas Macounette,Mado,Macelene,Taho!,et les sympathisants....important les sympathisants......


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

J'ai un doute là ... Tu l'as rajouté ou pas ? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà on rajoute des noms dans la précipitation et on met un accent à teo ...



mince, c'est vrai..
je l'ai pas rajouté....j'ai rajouté Avril... 

Edit1: meme pas puisque tu le cites....donc il y etait avant que tu cites... 
Edit2: enfin, rajouté entre ma premiere version et la derniere que tu cites oui...
Edit3: on fait un concours d'Edith...
Edit4: j'aime pas oublier des noms...
Edit5: mais bon....








tiens, encore 58mn et je pourrai rebouler...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

AIe, aie, aie, ça va décaper sec !

Ça va tout le monde ?  Pas de nouvelles de Fillo...troufignon ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, c'est vrai..
> je l'ai pas rajouté....j'ai rajouté Avril... (edit= meme pas puisque tu le cites....donc il y etait avant que tu cites... )
> 
> tiens, encore 58mn et je pourrai rebouler...



C'est moi qui déraille alors ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, c'est vrai..
> 
> tiens, encore 58mn et je pourrai rebouler...



je me suis fait un petit fichier exel avec mes boulages
je peut remonté aux 41 dernier  
je me sui fait des petites liste d'attente et des listes de groupe au quelle je fait partie 

comme ça sa evite les betise


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> AIe, aie, aie, ça va décaper sec !
> 
> Ça va tout le monde ?  Pas de nouvelles de Fillo...troufignon ?



salut et non


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> AIe, aie, aie, ça va décaper sec !
> 
> Ça va tout le monde ?  Pas de nouvelles de Fillo...troufignon ?



Va plutôt proposer un film toi !


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Bonsoir ! 
Tout le monde va bien ?
C'est la fête chez les floodeurs ou bien ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Tout le monde va bien ?
> C'est la fête chez les floodeurs ou bien ?



Salut koun !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> AIe, aie, aie, ça va décaper sec !
> 
> Ça va tout le monde ?  Pas de nouvelles de Fillo...troufignon ?



yep toi tes 25 sur ma liste  encore 1 et je peut remettre le couvert sur toi 


et pour l'autre non pas de nouvelle donc bonne nouvelle


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui déraille alors ... :rateau:



non, relit mon dernier post en bas de page precedente, je crois que tu comprendra mieux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Tout le monde va bien ?
> C'est la fête chez les floodeurs ou bien ?



Salut kounkoungniette...........


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, relit mon dernier post en bas de page precedente, je crois que tu comprendra mieux...



Non je t'assure, Avril je l'avais vu mais pas notre teo !   

Edith : Ok je viens de voir ! 
Edith 2 : Mais j'avais pas vu teo quand même. 
Edith3 : Enfin c'est pas grave.
Edith 4 : c'est bien compliqué tout ça ...
Edith 5 : Où ai-je mis ma liste d'edith ..?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va plutôt proposer un film toi !



c'est fait


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Bon Stook ça suffit de te moquer de mon pseudo !   
Tu vois mon avatar là ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Tout le monde va bien ?
> C'est la fête chez les floodeurs ou bien ?



Ben, t'étais où toi ? :mouais:

Ça roule Kounkoun ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'étais où toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Ça roule Kounkoun ?


...  
Y'a une vie apres le bar des floodeurs !
...
et meme avant !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

s'est la grosse teuf y a plein de monde!!!!!!!!!!!!

et personne pour me faire chier a la maison.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon Stook ça suffit de te moquer de mon pseudo !
> Tu vois mon avatar là ?




mince, je croyais que kounkoungniette etait ton vrai pseudo...
non, Omniweb refuse ton avatar....et c'est le seul, comprends pas pourquoi....

@Poormonster: tu as un reponses...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Y'a une vie apres le bar des floodeurs !
> ...
> et meme avant !



Heureusement !  Bon, mais là, je suis en vacances alors je floode


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon Stook ça suffit de te moquer de mon pseudo !
> Tu vois mon avatar là ?


monsieur rubis cub va bien..... t'es pas encore au club des anges


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement !  Bon, mais là, je suis en vacances alors je floode



t'appelle ça flooder........


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement !  Bon, mais là, je suis en vacances alors je floode


Dis donc ce soir c'est grand soir (à la pleymo ) pour toi...
1984 posts...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement !  Bon, mais là, je suis en vacances alors je floode



:mouais: Mouais t'as encore du boulot à faire ...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

chaqun son niveaux on peut pas tous faire 27 poste par jour


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chaqun son niveaux on peut pas tous faire 27 poste par jour



Si si faut que je retrouve cette moyenne moi ! Alors je compte sur vous ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> monsieur rubis cub va bien..... t'es pas encore au club des anges


Le club des anges ?....
J'ai une gueule d'ange moi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chaqun son niveaux on peut pas tous faire 27 poste par jour



a part GB et Tatav, je vois pas qui a le niveau......
Maiwenn peut etre...mais avec ces 3 semaines de vacances, c'est mal barré...
et moi, j'ai du mal a tenir les 25,5/26.......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Le club des anges ?....
> J'ai une gueule d'ange moi ?



Enlève ton carton à pommes on verra mieux !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc ce soir c'est grand soir (à la pleymo ) pour toi...
> 1984 posts...



ça ne me préoccupe vraiment pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Le club des anges ?....
> J'ai une gueule d'ange moi ?



je sais pas, je la vois pas...


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Le club des anges ?....
> J'ai une gueule d'ange moi ?



 ange au bout du trou... au fond du rouleau..


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a part GB et Tatav, je vois pas qui a le niveau......
> Maiwenn peut etre...mais avec ces 3 semaines de vacances, c'est mal barré...
> et moi, j'ai du mal a tenir les 25,5/26.......



il mesemble bien que c'est hier soir tu as passer ta moyenne de  25 a 26,...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a part GB et Tatav, je vois pas qui a le niveau......
> Maiwenn peut etre...mais avec ces 3 semaines de vacances, c'est mal barré...
> et moi, j'ai du mal a tenir les 25,5/26.......



Tatav elle est à 28 ... :love:  
Et maiwen à 23 ..  Mais ça va chuter ! 
C'est ce que j'aurais dû avoir (28 ou plus) si j'avais pas arrêter de poster en début d'année ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, je la vois pas...


Et là tu vois toujurs pas ?
J'ai uploadé l'image sur ma page perso expres puis changé le lien sur mon profil Macgé et tu vas me dire que ça marche pas ?


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

encore une vingtaine de post, et cela seras ,500 de connerie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et là tu vois toujurs pas ?
> J'ai uploadé l'image sur ma page perso expres puis changé le lien sur mon profil Macgé et tu vas me dire que ça marche pas ?



Sans le mac ça change


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il mesemble bien que c'est hier soir tu as passer ta moyenne de  25 a 26,...



oui, ça faisait un Bail que j'etais a 25,95....



			
				Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et là tu vois toujurs pas ?
> J'ai uploadé l'image sur ma page perso expres puis changé le lien sur mon profil Macgé et tu vas me dire que ça marche pas ?



non, mais c'est pas grave, des fois j'utilise pas Omniweb...



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tatav elle est à 28 ... :love:
> Et maiwen à 23 ..  Mais ça va chuter !
> C'est ce que j'aurais dû avoir (28 ou plus) si j'avais pas arrêter de poster en début d'année ...




Blablablabla....combien de fois je l'ai entendu.....blablabla...
montre nous ce que tu as....
(faut dire que ces temps ci, respect......)


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

bon aller je vais me couché!
je repasse par la si j'arrive pas a dormir mais bon y a du taf demain!

fait de beaux rêve!


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais me couché!
> je repasse par la si j'arrive pas a dormir mais bon y a du taf demain!




ok 
alors bonne nuits a toi et courage pour le job demain


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais me couché!
> je repasse par la si j'arrive pas a dormir mais bon y a du taf demain!
> 
> fait de beaux rêve!



Bonne nuit camarade


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit Toys !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça faisait un Bail que j'etais a 25,95....



j'en ai pas vu beaucoup avec + de 25 de moyenne 

alors


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Blablablabla....combien de fois je l'ai entendu.....blablabla...
> montre nous ce que tu as....
> (faut dire que ces temps ci, respect......)



Je ne poste principalement que des réponses aux posts, rarement du pur flood (je sais pas faire vraiment) ... Donc tout dépend de vous !   

Et comme tu dis en ce moment j'ai un bon rythme (je fêtais mes 5000 y a à peine un mois ) ...    

Edith : Tu m'étonnes qu'il y a moins d'un mois c'était le 14 Juillet ! :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Toys !


t'es pas sur une nouvelle video


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais me couché!
> je repasse par la si j'arrive pas a dormir mais bon y a du taf demain!
> 
> fait de beaux rêve!



Bonne nuit toys !


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas sur une nouvelle video


Si mais j'ai pas trop le temps là ! 
Parce que la prochaine ça va etre technique !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

comment cela ce fait que j'ai trois carré disco gris au lieu de vert quand je les ai envoyé hier soir


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Si mais j'ai pas trop le temps là !
> Parce que la prochaine ça va etre technique !



technique avec son et lumiere et en 3d


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment cela ce fait que j'ai trois carré disco gris au lieu de vert quand je les ai envoyé hier soir



Si tu n'en avais pas 50 hier ils sont gris

edit/c'était bien ça


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment cela ce fait que j'ai trois carré disco gris au lieu de vert quand je les ai envoyé hier soir



Tu devais avoir moins de 50 messages à ton actif ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment cela ce fait que j'ai trois carré disco gris au lieu de vert quand je les ai envoyé hier soir



ta force disco etait nulle (valeur entre paranthese) mais maintenant que tu as plus de 50 post, elle est de 1....
des tes 500 points disco recu, elle passera a 2
et de meme si tu as 5000 post ou 1 an de MacG...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> technique avec son et lumiere et en 3d


   
Oui c'est un peu ça !


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment cela ce fait que j'ai trois carré disco gris au lieu de vert quand je les ai envoyé hier soir



à, mon avis hier, tu ne devais pas avoir 50 post-, confirme par un vieux routier


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ta force disco etait nulle (valeur entre paranthese) mais maintenant que tu as plus de 50 post, elle est de 1....
> des tes 500 points disco recu, elle passera a 2
> et de meme si tu as 5000 post ou 1 an de MacG...



 fait chier regarde


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Bon ben je m'y met aussi

Alors hier si tu n'avais pas 50 messages a ton actif, ta force disco etait egale a zero donc tes coup de boules (rouge ou vert) sont comptés comme "neutre" (gris)
Tu veux que je te ré explique ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> fait chier regarde



la nuit tous les chezgreg sont gris


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je m'y met aussi
> 
> Alors hier si tu n'avais pas 50 messages a ton actif, ta force disco etait egale a zero donc tes coup de boules (rouge ou vert) sont comptés comme "neutre" (gris)
> Tu veux que je te ré explique ?



Heu, j'voudrais mettre le boxon mais je l'ai dit le premier


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je m'y met aussi
> 
> Alors hier si tu n'avais pas 50 messages a ton actif, ta force disco etait egale a zero donc tes coup de boules (rouge ou vert) sont comptés comme "neutre" (gris)
> Tu veux que je te ré explique ?



non j'ai bien saisi 
donc il faut que je recommence alors?

et je peut le refaire ca ne va pas me dire que je peut pas parceque .....


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

ChezGreg qui boule, n'amasse pas mousse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> fait chier regarde



pas grave....j'en ai plein...

bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....j'en ai plein...
> 
> bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai bien saisi
> donc il faut que je recommence alors?
> 
> et je peut le refaire ca ne va pas me dire que je peut pas parceque .....



Si il va falloir que tu boules 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne ... 
Si tu veux je suis là pour t'aider à les rebouler plus vite  ...    :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....j'en ai plein...
> 
> bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...


Bonne nuit, et souviens toi de tes reves !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....j'en ai plein...
> 
> bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...




bonne nuit a toi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....j'en ai plein...
> 
> bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...



Ciao stook


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....j'en ai plein...
> 
> bon, bonne nuit...:sleep:...


 tres bonne nuit


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il va falloir que tu boules 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne ...
> Si tu veux je suis là pour t'aider à les rebouler plus vite  ...    :rateau:


...  
ah tu perds pas le nord
cela dit c'est normal
pour une bergere dont le nom commence par Star
ça nous fait etoile / bergere
l'etoile du berger...
CQFD
ça y est je commence à te cerner...


----------



## juju palavas (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il va falloir que tu boules 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne ...
> Si tu veux je suis là pour t'aider à les rebouler plus vite  ...    :rateau:



pas facile, il faut trouver des clients....

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il va falloir que tu boules 20 autres personnes avant de pouvoir rebouler la même personne ...
> Si tu veux je suis là pour t'aider à les rebouler plus vite  ...    :rateau:



il me dit pas possible et de recommencer plus tard  
c'est chiant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ah tu perds pas le nord
> cela dit c'est normal
> pour une bergere dont le nom commence par Star
> ...




Tu arrives encore à réfléchir à cette heure-là


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

il fait beau cette nuit :love:


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

apparement on est limiter en temps ou ... ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il me dit pas possible et de recommencer plus tard
> c'est chiant



Oui va falloir que tu boules d'autres personnes entre-temps ..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui va falloir que tu boules d'autres personnes entre-temps ..



Toujours à l'affût, toi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> apparement on est limiter en temps ou ... ?



Pour les coud'boules ? Non, c'est une question de répartition ... Pour pas bouler tout le temps la même personne plusieurs fois de suite !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui va falloir que tu boules d'autres personnes entre-temps ..




oui ca me dit d'attendre 24h qqchose comme ca


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives encore à réfléchir à cette heure-là



Tu appelles ça de la réflexion ???    

Tiens bientôt 2000 pour toi ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui ca me dit d'attendre 24h qqchose comme ca


7/24h maxi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui ca me dit d'attendre 24h qqchose comme ca



Ah non ça veut dire que t'as atteint ton quota de boulage pour la journée ! 
Tes coud'boules sont limités en nombre (5 ou 6 je sais plus). Donc une fois ce nombre atteint tu dois patienter 24h avant de bouler à nouveau.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Comme on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même...

Et paf le chien !

2000 !

C'est bon, je vais pouvoir aller me coucher


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ça veut dire que t'as atteint ton quota de boulage pour la journée !
> Tes coud'boules sont limités en nombre (5 ou 6 je sais plus). Donc une fois ce nombre atteint tu dois patienter 24h avant de bouler à nouveau.



Mais si j'ai bien vu les horaires que tu as montré en pièce jointe tu pourras rebouler dans 1 ou 2 heures il me semble ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comme on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même...
> 
> Et paf le chien !
> 
> ...


Alors alors ça fait quoi ?   
T'as mal ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Ouaaah, j'ai une belle étoile jaune ! Ça fait riche


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comme on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même...
> 
> Et paf le chien !
> 
> 2000 !



te voila accro macG


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comme on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même...
> 
> Et paf le chien !
> 
> ...



Félicitations et bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Alors alors ça fait quoi ?
> T'as mal ?



Même pas !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaah, j'ai une belle étoile jaune ! Ça fait riche



Et c'est pas toi qui disais y a pas si longtemps que les étoiles bleues ça t'allait mieux au teint ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il fait beau cette nuit :love:



Oui je trouve aussi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Merci tout le monde 

Bonne nuit et à demain si vous l'voulez bien !


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas toi qui disais y a pas si longtemps que les étoiles bleues ça t'allait mieux au teint ?


ça c'est ce qu'on dit avant d'avoir des jaunes c'est bien connu !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas toi qui disais y a pas si longtemps que les étoiles bleues ça t'allait mieux au teint ?




si il me semble meme que j'etais present a ce moment la


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas toi qui disais y a pas si longtemps que les étoiles bleues ça t'allait mieux au teint ?



T'as de la mémoire toi  :mouais: 

Mais en fin de compte le jaune me plaît aussi    

@+


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Bonne nuit et à demain si vous l'voulez bien !


Tchô, bonne nuit PM !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Bonne nuit et à demain si vous l'voulez bien !





bonne nuit a toi et a demain si tu le veux bien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> si il me semble meme que j'etais present a ce moment la



Bon tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi toi   

  

Je vais jamais pouvoir aller me coucher


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je trouve aussi !


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Un pti coucou aux floodeurs insomniaques


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Bonne nuit et à demain si vous l'voulez bien !



Bonne nuit PM !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi toi
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais jamais pouvoir aller me coucher




         

si aller bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

est ce que je passe au 5000 ce soir ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Et puis vous attendrez tous pour les cdb : c'est québlo


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un pti coucou aux floodeurs insomniaques



Salut Spyro !!!


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un pti coucou aux floodeurs insomniaques


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde
> 
> Bonne nuit et à demain si vous l'voulez bien !


 Bonne nuit PoorMonster


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> est ce que je passe au 5000 ce soir ?



Oui tu commences à prendre un peu trop de retard !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et puis vous attendrez tous pour les cdb : c'est québlo


 Pas de prob'


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Spyro !!!


Eh tiens toi au fait tu exagères avec le "beaucoup", ce n'est que *deux fois* mieux


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu commences à prendre un peu trop de retard !


 Je me rattraperais pendant l'école   Là, j'en profite un max


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh tiens toi au fait tu exagères avec le "beaucoup", ce n'est que *deux fois* mieux



Oui mais deux pour moi c'est déjà beaucoup ! :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et puis vous attendrez tous pour les cdb : c'est québlo


Ah bravo, on peut se donner du mal tiens !    

 Spyro Bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais deux pour moi c'est déjà beaucoup ! :rateau:


 ??? comprend rien...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je me rattraperais pendant l'école   Là, j'en profite un max



Tu rattraperas rien du tout !   

Prochain objectif Stook (mais là ça risque d'être plus dur) ....


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rattraperas rien du tout !
> 
> Prochain objectif Stook (mais là ça risque d'être plus dur) ....


 Prochain objectif Global  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ??? comprend rien...



Va voir dans le fil des défis !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Prochain objectif Global  :love:



Même si il poste plus des masses, il faut savoir raison gardée ... pour le moment !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va voir dans le fil des défis !


 Dès que je suis à 5000, je vais voir


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je suis à 5000, je vais voir



T'as le temps avec 60 secondes !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même si il poste plus des masses, il faut savoir raison gardée ... pour le moment !  :love:


 héhéhé  

Toujours essayer d'aller plus haut


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le temps avec 60 secondes !


 Ouais encore 6 minutes  Normalement


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé
> 
> Toujours essayer d'aller plus haut



Oui mais à ce moment là l'objectif suprême ça reste tatav !  :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais encore 6 minutes  Normalement



Oui suffit de tenir le rythme !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais à ce moment là l'objectif suprême ça reste tatav !  :love: :love:


 ok


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui suffit de tenir le rythme !


 4 minutes ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ok



A nous deux on devrait bien y arriver !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A nous deux on devrait bien y arriver !


 J'espère :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 4 minutes ?



Y a plus personne là ... On est trop rapide ou quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus personne là ... On est trop rapide ou quoi ?


 Si y a nous  C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère :love:



Oui en ce donnant des coups de mains comme cela on va y arriver !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

une MINUTE :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si y a nous  C'est déjà pas mal



Plus qu'un mon franswa !!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une MINUTE :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui en ce donnant des coups de mains comme cela on va y arriver !


 Des coups de posts :love:


5000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Des coups de posts :love:
> 
> 
> 5000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Félicitations !!!


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 C'est fait


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations !!!


 C'est la fête  youpi :love:


PS : J'ai déjà dit ça, y a pas longtemps :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait



Oui j'ai vu !!!


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai vu !!!


 Objectif atteind, je vais pas tarder à aller dodoter


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fête  youpi :love:
> 
> 
> PS : J'ai déjà dit ça, y a pas longtemps :rateau:



Oui je confirme ..


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Objectif atteind, je vais pas tarder à aller dodoter



Je vais pas tarder non plus ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

ça va on s'amuse bien tous les deux ?
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder non plus ...


 Bonne nuit  


Surement à demain


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

... ah ben y'aura plus personne...
On ferme le bar des floodeurs !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ça va on s'amuse bien tous les deux ?
> Bonne nuit !



J'aidais un camarade à aller de l'avant c'est tout !  

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> Surement à demain



Bonne nuit Franswa !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

plus grand monde au bar


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Encore un petit peu ...


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit peu ...



a c'est cool de ne pas nous lacher comme ca


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

et spyro et kounkoun sont la encorepour l'instant


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et spyro et kounkoun sont la encorepour l'instant



Spyro oui je le vois pour l'instant ... Koun a dû aller se coucher ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

D'ailleurs je vais faire de même ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Mais bon faut que je finisse sur un compte rond !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Bien voilà j'y vais moi :sleep: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## grandcru (2 Août 2005)

y a quelque un ou une


----------



## grandcru (2 Août 2005)

allo il ya de la m..dans le tuyau


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> y a quelque un ou une




oui salut


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2005)

pluie de silences sur le pavé du flood .; tant d'échos de nous tous rayonnent sous la lune ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

salut joel


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pluie de silences sur le pavé du flood .; tant d'échos de nous tous rayonnent sous la lune ...



qqun?


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)




----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

suis de retour


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde 

et a demain si tout va bien


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas changé
Je suis toujours ce jeune homme étranger
Qui te chantait des romances
Qui t'inventait des dimanches
Qui te faisaient voyager
Je n'ai pas changé
Je suis toujours ce garçon un peu fou
Qui te parlait d'Amérique
Et n'était pas assez riche
Pour t'emmener à Corfou

{Refrain:}
Et toi non plus tu n'as pas changé
Toujours le même parfum léger
Toujours le même petit sourire
Qui en dit long sans vraiment le dire
Non toi non plus tu n'as pas changé
J'avais envie de te protéger
De te garder de t'appartenir
J'avais envie de te revenir
Je n'ai pas changé
Je suis toujours l'apprenti baladin
Qui t'écrivait des poèmes
Qui commençaient par je t'aime
Et finissaient par aimer
Je n'ai pas changé
Je prends toujours le chemin qui me plaît
Un seul chemin sur la terre
A réussi à me plaire
Celui qu'ensemble on suivait
{au Refrain, 2x}


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais à ce moment là l'objectif suprême ça reste tatav !  :love: :love:




tatav tatav  vous n'avez pas d'autre mot a la bouche ?     

laissez moi dormir tranquille enfin !!!!!


----------



## madlen (2 Août 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

trop mal ce matin


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas changé
> Je suis toujours ce jeune homme étranger
> Qui te chantait des romances
> Qui t'inventait des dimanches
> ...



mon enfance en grandes ondes 


mais pas que


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tatav tatav  vous n'avez pas d'autre mot a la bouche ?
> 
> laissez moi dormir tranquille enfin !!!!!




rendors toi ma Princess ! Teo est là.... 

J'avais pas vu que tu étais si haut ma belle... toi, la Bergère, même le chti Franswa me devance.... vous me me laissez vraiment ras des paquerettes, j'arrive même pas à avancer vers 5000, ça doit etre le goudron à Sonnyboy qui me colle aux pieds


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rendors toi ma Princess ! Teo est là....
> 
> J'avais pas vu que tu étais si haut ma belle... toi, la Bergère, même le chti Franswa me devance.... vous me me laissez vraiment ras des paquerettes, j'arrive même pas à avancer vers 5000, ça doit etre le goudron à Sonnyboy qui me colle aux pieds



ou ne doit-on pas dire_ le goudron de Sonnyboy ?_


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour les gens !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ou ne doit-on pas dire_ le goudron de Sonnyboy ?_




 là tu peux sortir de mon placard   
viens mon cheri , je vais enlever les plumes et le goudron !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !





alors ned , quoi de neuf de la maternité?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là tu peux sortir de mon placard
> viens mon cheri , je vais enlever les plumes et le goudron !!



OK, mais met tes gants, tu vas t'en mettre partout, ça colle et ça pue...

C'est pas de la réglisse faut croire


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Pour bien commencer la journée, un MP de cette petite crotte de nez de Fillolon:



"quand t'arreteras d'etre con tu pourras enfin te mettre a comprendre pourquoi a quarante pige ta femme te quitte et tu te retrouve seul dans ton appartement vide de meuble, assis sur un vieux canapé la queue entre les pattes, en face de tf1 le soir..et tes vieux trente trois tours de david bowie qui font des cracboums vynilliques et ta bouteille de whisky leader price, pour continuer l'extase.
pove cloche!"


Quelle imagination, quel talent dans l'écriture, ça laisse pantois


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors ned , quoi de neuf de la maternité?  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ca roule, ca roule...
Maël apprend a teter, c'est pas évident : déjà l'apprentissage de la vie  
Quand il aura repris sont poid initial Maman et Maël rentreront à la maison.
Pour l'instant c'est le défilé copains-famille à la maternité et mieux que chez Esso :
c'est le plein de cadeaux!!!

Tiens pour les filles qui sont plus sensibles a ce genre de sujet, mais aussi pour les papas-poules
Un thread spécial "carnet rose" à été crée, validé par AMOK.
C'est  *ICI* 
Amok à validé le topic pour la perenité du sujet  
@+
 :love:[/QUOTE]


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Il se donne de la peine, laissons lui ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

là je me dit que je devrai VRAIMENT me lever d'ici et aller faire le menage

non, pas le menage vite fait rangement compris, un bon gros menage en profondeur
ranger la chambre de fiston , profiter qu'il n'est pas là
ranger enfin mon dressing ......depoussiere ma salle de bain ..... refaire la deco du salon....

mais l'envie n'est pas là   

je fais des tentative de me lever d'ici mais soit je vais en cuisineme preparer encore un café
soit je vais dans la salle de bain , je me reagrde dans le miroir , me recoiffe mes 4 tifs et je ressort sans avoir rien fait d'autre   

est que c'est a cause de l'ordi ?
est que c'est a cause de l'age?
est  que c'est a cause de la lassitude?
est que parce que de toute façon dans 24/48h on refoutra le bordel au point
que c'est comme si j'avais rien fait?

et pourtant il n'y a pas si longtemp que cela que chez moi tout etait impec meme trop 
les amis osaient pas rentrer avec des chaussures ,
 il tenaient leur enfants a la "laisse"pour peur qu'il cassaient quelques choses

vivement que je trouve un travail , que je puisse sortir le matin et rentrer le soir
trouver un appart nikel comme a l'epoque .....peut etre que n'etant plus a la disposition de chaq'un tulmonde se decidera a ranger ses propres affaires


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me dit que je devrai VRAIMENT me lever d'ici et aller faire le menage
> 
> non, pas le menage vite fait rangement compris, un bon gros menage en profondeur
> ranger la chambre de fiston , profiter qu'il n'est pas là
> ...



Tu as une vie intense toi hein?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule, ca roule...
> Pour l'instant c'est le défilé copains-famille à la maternité et mieux que chez Esso :
> c'est le plein de cadeaux!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


question cadeaux tu as de la chance : ma famille n'etant pas en france et la famille e bioman plutot radine (2 truc chicco a 5 ) j'en ai recu tres peu , a part ma copine "chiante" qu'elle a pas attendu la naissance pour remplir les tiroirs de la commode a bebé   

je vais voir le thread "carnet rose" mais ne compte pas sur moi
avant plusieur années pour poster un enfant de ma famille
moi c'est fini et fifille a encore le temp !!!!!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Salut a tous  .


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien commencer la journée, un MP de cette petite crotte de nez de Fillolon:
> "quand t'arreteras d'etre con tu pourras enfin te mettre a comprendre pourquoi a quarante pige ta femme te quitte et tu te retrouve seul dans ton appartement vide de meuble, assis sur un vieux canapé la queue entre les pattes, en face de tf1 le soir..et tes vieux trente trois tours de david bowie qui font des cracboums vynilliques et ta bouteille de whisky leader price, pour continuer l'extase.
> pove cloche!"
> Quelle imagination, quel talent dans l'écriture, ça laisse pantois



Je suis étonné comme ces différentes petites crottes de nez successives nous imaginent à travers nos posts.
C'est récurent, ça saute aux yeux. La petite crotte de nez est schizophrène et ne se soigne pas.

Ca pourrait presque me faire penser à Cluedo...


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

question cadeaux tu as de la chance : ma famille n'etant pas en france et la famille e bioman plutot radine (2 truc chicco a 5 ) j'en ai recu tres peu , a part ma copine "chiante" qu'elle a pas attendu la naissance pour remplir les tiroirs de la commode a bebé   

je vais voir le thread "carnet rose" mais ne compte pas sur moi
avant plusieur années pour poster un enfant de ma famille
moi c'est fini et fifille a encore le temp !!!!!    [/QUOTE]


Houla j'en demande pas tant !  
C'est juste pour previendre, je sais que les filles aiment bien papoter carnet rose...:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour les gens   

Alors, Fillo...troufignon refait des siennes ? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens
> 
> Alors, Fillo...troufignon refait des siennes ? :mouais:




Salut Monsieur , 

Oui il refait des siennes


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

bonjouuurr.  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui il refait des siennes



C'est curieux, parce que si c'est vraiment le même , il n'a pas l'air surpris ?


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, parce que si c'est vraiment le même , il n'a pas l'air surpris ?



Son seul point disco n'est même pas vert ...

... le pauvre !!


Merci pour le lien c'est plus facile pour le bouler !!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule, ca roule...
> Maël apprend a teter, c'est pas évident : déjà l'apprentissage de la vie
> Quand il aura repris sont poid initial Maman et Maël rentreront à la maison.



Que c mignon :love:  :love:



> Tiens pour les filles qui sont plus sensibles a ce genre de sujet, mais aussi pour les papas-poules
> Un thread spécial "carnet rose" à été crée, validé par AMOK.
> C'est  *ICI*
> Amok à validé le topic pour la perenité du sujet
> ...



Super quelle bonne idée!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Super quelle bonne idée!!!



Ouais, tout pareil !  :love:


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## NED (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour Maître Sith...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Maître Sith...



 Un maître jedi de DAGOBAH qui salue un Sith en l'appelant "Maître", c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!... :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Maître Sith...




y aurait il du filet mignon ds le coin


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

bon je reviens tout a l'heure alors bon floodes

@+


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un maître jedi de DAGOBAH qui salue un Sith en l'appelant &quot;Maître&quot;, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!... :rateau:


Et surtout que la scene se passe dans un bar...    
Salut tous !


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Souhaitez moi , bonne chance . Je vais me faire faire un vaccin et j'ai une peur vicérale des aiguilles , je commence déjà à stresser  .


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Souhaitez moi , bonne chance . Je vais me faire faire un vaccin et j'ai une peur vicérale des aiguilles , je commence déjà à stresser  .


Bonne chance (meme si la chance n'a rien a voir avec ça ! )   
Allez pince toi et crois moi ça fait bcp plus mal de se pincer que de se faire piquer !


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance (meme si la chance n'a rien a voir avec ça ! )
> Allez pince toi et crois moi ça fait bcp plus mal de se încer qie de se faire piquer !





Je sais bien qu'un vaccin n'est rien mais j'ai besoin d'un soutien et personne


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Souhaitez moi , bonne chance . Je vais me faire faire un vaccin et j'ai une peur vicérale des aiguilles , je commence déjà à stresser  .


 Tu n'aime pas les piqures, p'tit chou ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Allez Gregg ça va aller !
 
Tu vas presque rien sentir, suffit de penser a autre chose (ton futur Mac par ex)...


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien qu'un vaccin n'est rien mais j'ai besoin d'un soutien et personne




je suis sûr que tu dis ça pour qu'on te plaigne, jeune padawan... 

à part ça, respire lentement, pense à un truc qui te fait du bien et tu verras, tu te feras gentiment gronder par la jolie infirmière parce que tu rêvasses alors que ça fait 2 mn que c'est fini


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

salut...


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime les piqûres  :love: :love: :love: :hosto:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut...


 Hello,
Comment va ton oeil, j'ai vu les photos, c'est po beau ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout que la scene se passe dans un bar...



 Oui...  La galaxie semble mal barrée, à ce train-là!... :rateau:



			
				Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous !



 Bonjour à toutes et à tous, au fait!...


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les piqûres  :love: :love: :love: :hosto:


 Tiens alors . 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr que tu dis ça pour qu'on te plaigne, jeune padawan...
> 
> à part ça, respire lentement, pense à un truc qui te fait du bien et tu verras, tu te feras gentiment gronder par la jolie infirmière parce que tu rêvasses alors que ça fait 2 mn que c'est fini





Non c pas mon médecin que je connais depuis que je suis tout petiot alors ca va etre dur de ne pas rigoler   . Au fait ta proposition me tient toujours a coeur    . 

Jeune padawan en manque de cdb  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Comment va ton oeil, j'ai vu les photos, c'est po beau ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




ça s'arrange, petit petit........encore 5 jours et on verra si c'est bon....


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Souhaitez moi , bonne chance . Je vais me faire faire un vaccin et j'ai une peur vicérale des aiguilles , je commence déjà à stresser  .


 Et du vaccin en lui même, tu n'en n'a pas peur? 
C'est surtout ça qui fait mal .
Parfois, on a même une grosse fièvre suite au vaccin (c'est dur en été), puis trés mal là où on a été piqué (ça gonfle même des fois)... 
Enfin, je dis ça comme ça mais prepare toi ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça s'arrange, petit petit........encore 5 jours et on verra si c'est bon....


 Arrete de regarder les jolies filles aussi ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Arrete de regarder les jolies filles aussi ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




pas faux...
fait bô chez toi...?


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas faux...
> fait bô chez toi...?


 Gros soleil, quelques nuages dans un ciel bleu et un vent a décorner tout les c...s de la terre !!!
 Il me semble aussi qu'il fait chaud mais je ne suis pas encore sortie. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et du vaccin en lui même, tu n'en n'a pas peur?
> C'est surtout ça qui fait mal .
> Parfois, on a même une grosse fièvre suite au vaccin (c'est dur en été), puis trés mal là où on a été piqué (ça gonfle même des fois)...
> Enfin, je dis ça comme ça mais prepare toi ...
> ...



P.S: J'ai oublié qu'il était possible aussi que tu fasse une réaction allergique au vaccin (merci H.... ). 
Aller, bonne chance, va ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> P.S: J'ai oublié qu'il était possible aussi que tu fasse une réaction allergique au vaccin (merci H.... ).
> Aller, bonne chance, va !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



 Avec tout ça, je suis certain que Gregg est parfaitement rassuré...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne suis pas encore sortie.
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



moi non plus, je me leve....mais il ne semble pas y avoir de vent...
enfin, pas trop ...
bon, j'ai la dalle, *bon'Ap*...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus, je me leve....mais il ne semble pas y avoir de vent...
> enfin, pas trop ...
> bon, j'ai la dalle, *bon'Ap*...



 Bon appétit à toi!...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

sa fait un moment que j'avais pas fait le tour de l'horloge en dormant

sa fatigue   


 les flood's


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit à toi!...



ghgMERFFII..ghm....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tatav tatav  vous n'avez pas d'autre mot a la bouche ?
> 
> laissez moi dormir tranquille enfin !!!!!



Ben quoi on aspire tous à aller vers les étoiles ...  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tatav tatav  vous n'avez pas d'autre mot a la bouche ?
> 
> laissez moi dormir tranquille enfin !!!!!



``
ha, mais c'est ça le flood de haut-niveau, faut assumer...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les piqûres  :love: :love: :love: :hosto:



De jolies infirmières je suppose ...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De jolies infirmières je suppose ...



ha le bonheur de se reveillé blindé a la cortisonne avec une superbe étudiante infermiere qui vous demande si tous vas bien :rose:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha le bonheur de se reveillé blindé a la cortisonne avec une superbe étudiante infermiere qui vous demande si tous vas bien :rose:  :love:



non, pas a la cortisonne, mais a la codeine..... :love:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas a la cortisonne, mais a la codeine..... :love:


ha la codéine! j ai tournée une bonne semaine a ce truc et après a la cortisonne se fut une semaine de bonheur total. mais la redésante  fut fatal 4H de mauvais trip


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

bon aller je vais bossé a plus tard!


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais bossé a plus tard!



tu en a du courage ..

...moi j'y arrive pas encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Souhaitez moi , bonne chance . Je vais me faire faire un vaccin et j'ai une peur vicérale des aiguilles , je commence déjà à stresser  .



Si c'est elle qui te pique, ça devrait te déstresser


----------



## Kounkountchek (2 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


 Cor


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Champion...


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De jolies infirmières je suppose ...


Pffffffffffffff je ne suis pas comme ça moi  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

encore deux jour avant de recevoir mon nouveau lecteur DVD...me tarde...
le mien est bruyant , c'est penible......


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Je m'en vais à la playa en vélo :love:

@plustard


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Fillolon?


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Fillolon?




  "dans ta face boniface  "



Ce sont les seules news que j'ai !!  la fameux boulage de fillolon ... que c'est beau !!

... et toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Fillolon?



non....mais est-ce bien grave...


Edith: je crois que Roberto en a eu ce matin....(voir dans son fil...)


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Moi je veux une Mighty Mouse  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le bar des floodeurs 2.     02/08/2005 12h10          Fillolon          dans ta face boniface
> 
> 
> 
> Ce sont les seules news que j'ai !! et toi



tes deux liens sont corrompus....


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tes deux liens sont corrompus....


Je dirais plutôt qu'ils puduku moi   
"Corrompu" on pourrait penser que c'est pas sa faute


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tes deux liens sont corrompus....



Qu'est ce que tu veux c'est peut être à cause de la personne sur qui il faut cliquer !!


ps: de toute façon c'était juste pour montrer la répartie du monsieur filoloinlinlinnlio quand il boule !!


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2005)

*Dernier Passage a 66 messages :*



			
				Feu Fillon ka filé a dit:
			
		

> 31/07/2005, 17h43
> Retirer l'utilisateur de la liste d'ignorés
> Fillolon
> Ce message est masqué car Fillolon est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



Mais, m'est d'avis qu'il devrait ressurgir d'ici peu avec un nouveau pseudo, ce faire à nouveau 50 posts puis bouler à tour de bras en envoyant des MP incendiaires...

Y'en a sont pas clair tout de même...


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux une Mighty Mouse  :love:  :love:  :love:



pareil :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt qu'ils puduku moi
> "Corrompu" on pourrait penser que c'est pas sa faute



ha!....tiens, j'aime bien ta facon de voir les choses....
ok, ils puduku donc....


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est elle qui te pique, ça devrait te déstresser



 Là, c'est presque sur qu'il en redemande ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est presque sur qu'il en redemande ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




tout le monde en redemande dans ce cas la, non?


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde en redemande dans ce cas la, non?




moi oui en tout cas !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde en redemande dans ce cas la, non?


Elle a pas un peu les seins qui tombent votre infirmière, là? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde en redemande dans ce cas la, non?


 Faut tout de même voir la seringue... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Je suis revenu !!!! Et j'ai flippé pour rien du tout en fait  . Même pas eu mal  . Qu'est ce qui s'est passé en mon absence ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis revenu !!!! Et j'ai flippé pour rien du tout en fait  . Même pas eu mal  . Qu'est ce qui s'est passé en mon absence ?


 On regarde de belles infirmiéres. 
Alors, tu n'as pas eu bobo ? Et comment te sens-tu ? Un brin fiévreux ? As-tu déjà mal là où l'on t'as piqué et as-tu une grosseur, un bouton ?

:love::love::love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On regarde de belles infirmiéres.
> Alors, tu n'as pas eu bobo ? Et comment te sens-tu ? Un brin fiévreux ? As-tu déjà mal là où l'on t'as piqué et as-tu une grosseur, un bouton ?
> 
> :love::love::love:




Non rien de tout cela appart que je me sens un peu retourné  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> pareil :love: :love: :love:





Je viens de voir cela , moi aussi j'en veux une  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non rien de tout cela appart que je me sens un peu retourné  :love:  :love:



Tiens, tant que t'es retourné... ZZZZZIIIIIIPPPPP!  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir cela , moi aussi j'en veux une  :love:  :love:  :love:



mouais, faut voir si elle apporte vraiment quelque chose...
en tout cas, je ne l'ai vu qu'avec fil pour l'instant...


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tant que t'es retourné... ZZZZZIIIIIIPPPPP!  :rateau:





Je trouve pas le zip


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve pas le zip



t'inquiete, tu vas le sentir......


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, faut voir si elle apporte vraiment quelque chose...
> en tout cas, je ne l'ai vu qu'avec fil pour l'instant...




Viens a l'apple expo pour la voir  :rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

salam!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, tu vas le sentir......





Qui je vais sentir l'infirmière ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Viens a l'apple expo pour la voir  :rose:



t'inquiete, je viens....


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, je viens....





Avec Madame Stook ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec Madame Stook ?  :love:



oui, mais bon, les macs elles s'en fout un peu...
par contre je lui ai dit qu'on irait faire un tour au Cab et/ou au Pulp alors de suite....


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis revenu !!!! Et j'ai flippé pour rien du tout en fait  . Même pas eu mal  . Qu'est ce qui s'est passé en mon absence ?



Comme d'hab'...




Rien.... 




Ah si...



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Fillolon?



2 missives par express ce matin, délicat et attentionné, le machin.

il aime décidément pas Manu Chao (mon avatar qui lui y fait penser en tout cas) et je suis gnagan parrait-il.
Ah oui, je devrais vivre en dehors du Mac. C'était le plus beau ça... comme nous tous, je suis  intoxiqué mais je pratique aussi la vie du dehors, ma boulangère lui dira volontiers quand il reviendra 

D'ailleurs fondue ce soir, ja file à la boulangerie !


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais bon, les macs elles s'en fout un peu...
> par contre je lui ai dit qu'on irait faire un tour au Cab et/ou au Pulp alors de suite....





Cet année encore c au Cab ?


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

resalut je suis de retour parmi vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Cet année encore c au Cab ?



je sais pas, mais elle a envie de faire un peu le tour des nuits parisiennes....
et comme on va surement monter quelques jours...
on aura le temps de s'en faire 2/3....
et moi, j'aime bien le Pulp....
mais officiellement , je sais pas ce qui est prevu, Roberto a posé la question, sans reponse...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour!!!   Tout va bien ici? 
Ouf bien tôt la fin de journée j'en peu plus!! Viiite une aspirine! :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, mais elle a envie de faire un peu le tour des nuits parisiennes....
> et comme on va surement monter quelques jours...
> on aura le temps de s'en faire 2/3....
> et moi, j'aime bien le Pulp....
> mais officiellement , je sais pas ce qui est prevu, Roberto a posé la question, sans reponse...





Je le serai que le 19 septembre si c au Cab cette année


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

le cab, c'est elle aimerait y aller pour voir la deco de Ora Ito, on parle tellement, c'est temps ci...


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

il y avait l'espion fil l'ognon il me semble ki vient de passer


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il y avait l'espion fil l'ognon il me semble ki vient de passer


en ce moment il est sur "j'ai un copain qui"


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment il est sur "j'ai un copain qui"




il me semblait l'avoir vu trainer ds le coin il a fait une apparition pdt 2seconde


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait l'avoir vu trainer ds le coin il a fait une apparition pdt 2seconde



Comment tu peux voir ça!!!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Made in Filocon 



"on en a rien a tringler de ta putain de vie alors inutile de nous détailler tes cacas avec plannings et agendas.
si t'as besoin de parler, y'a des numéros de téléphone anti-suicide a ta disposition , alors casse toi!"


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu peux voir ça!!!




en bas des pages il y a le nom des membres qui sont sur la discussion


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Made in Filocon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waouu  quel langage, il a l'air terrible celui là! Il casse tout l'monde comme ça ?


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu peux voir ça!!!






Que veux tu c l'homme qui voit tout " chez greg "


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> en bas des pages il y a le nom des membres qui sont sur la discussion


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ouai!! Ok j'avais jamais été en bas d'la page croyant qu'il n'y avait que de la pub! :hein:


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il casse tout l'monde comme ça ?


 
nan, ça fait des jours que je reclame, mais quedalle


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nan, ça fait des jours que je reclame, mais quedalle



Tu en réclame!!!  T'es maso? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

*fillolit*
si tu nous regardes


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Waouu  quel langage, il a l'air terrible celui là! Il casse tout l'monde comme ça ?





Oui tout le monde , sinon ca va ange ?  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *fillolit*
> si tu nous regardes



Il a du l'voir ton  il vient d'passer... en effet il fait de bref passage sur le fil !


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *fillolit*
> si tu nous regardes


 
en fait, c'est une hallucination collective


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2005)

Suivez le à la trace à défaut de l'odeur...  

*C'est ici...*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il a du l'voir ton  il vient d'passer... en effet il fait de bref passage sur le fil !



Non, toujours là 

edit/Grillé : parti


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c'est une hallucination collective


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu en réclame!!!  T'es maso? :mouais:


 
Au fait, ange du puy de dome, tu serais bien aimable d'aller poster une photo colorée où tu sais  

idem pour Gregg, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> au fait, ange du puy de dome, tu seras bien aimable d'aller poster une photo colorée où tu sais
> 
> idem pour Gregg, d'ailleurs.





Où ca ? Non , je vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> au fait, ange du puy de dome, tu seras bien aimable d'aller poster une photo colorée où tu sais
> 
> idem pour Gregg, d'ailleurs.



Moi j'voudrai bien mais j'ai pas d'appareil photo !!! :rose:
Un jettable pour 2 ou 3 photo c pas rentable.. 

D'habitude j'pique celui de Pim quand j'le vois...mais là il est en vacances.

Bouuuu pauvre de moi, j'peux pas faire de tof!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Suivez le à la trace à défaut de l'odeur...
> 
> *C'est ici...*



Merde, grillé. J'allais donner l'url


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Où ca ? Non , je vois pas de quoi tu parles


 
aller, file par là

je sais que tu peux faire un truc chouette..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Août 2005)

'lu, jpassais juste vous faire un ptit  en vitesse avant de me remettre au boulot!


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'voudrai bien mais j'ai pas d'appareil photo !!! :rose:
> Un jettable pour 2 ou 3 photo c pas rentable..
> 
> D'habitude j'pique celui de Pim quand j'le vois...mais là il est en vacances.
> ...


 
argh, oui, c'est pas évident


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout le monde , sinon ca va ange ?  :love:



Au fait ( j'avais pas vu) oui ça va juste une aspirine et ça irait encore mieux :hosto:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!



Bonjour à toi Freezy ! je te souhaite la bienvenue !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!



*Salut à toi*
mister Freeze 


 :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toi Freezy ! je te souhaite la bienvenue !



 merci alors il fait bon vivre ici !!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!



Bonjour Freezy!!!  Il est marrant ton avatar!!!  
ça tombe bien c com ça qu'on est dans l'puy d'dôme en ce moment (alors même que j'ai un pull)


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller, file par là
> 
> je sais que tu peux faire un truc chouette..





Moi et la photo  :love:  :love:


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Freezy!!!  Il est marrant ton avatar!!!
> ça tombe bien c com ça qu'on est dans l'puy d'dôme en ce moment (alors même que j'ai un pul)



 En plein mois d'aout ça craint !!!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> En plein mois d'aout ça craint !!!


ça tu l'as dit!!!! 

Adieu maillot d'bain et crème solaire! Vive les pull et l'parapluie !


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça tu l'as dit!!!!
> 
> Adieu maillot d'bain et crème solaire! Vive les pull et l'parapluie !



 Prends des vacances !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça tu l'as dit!!!!
> 
> Adieu maillot d'bain et crème solaire! Vive les pull et l'parapluie !



On va dire que c'est un style ...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Prends des vacances !!



Si seulement je le pouvais!!


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement je le pouvais!!



Bon alors regards TF1 ce soir vers 22h30 ça te réchauffera !!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça tu l'as dit!!!!
> 
> Adieu maillot d'bain et crème solaire! Vive les pull et l'parapluie !





Ange_63 Style ©


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que c'est un style ...



pas le même que celui tout en bas à droite


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors regards TF1 ce soir vers 22h30 ça te réchauffera !!



Ho pourquoi qu'y a t il ce soir?


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ho pourquoi qu'y a t il ce soir?




L'ile de la tentation


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

j'ai quand meme retournée toute ma salle de bain     
changement de deco radical et plus un brin de poussiere !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ange_63 Style ©


Yyyèèèsssss Ange Style©


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> pas le même que celui tout en bas à droite



Non pas le même en effet !


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Yyyèèèsssss Ange Style©





Yeah ! Tu le met sous Copyright ton Ange Style ?    :love:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'ile de la tentation


ha oui CHO! en effet... mais j'aime pas trop cette émission ! Par principes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quand meme retournée toute ma salle de bain
> changement de deco radical et plus un brin de poussiere !! :love:  :love:  :love:



tu vois quand tu veux !

ça va robertav


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha oui CHO! en effet... mais j'aime pas trop cette émission ! Par principes





Ah bon , c quoi tes principes ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas le même en effet !



Y'en a 1 qui suit


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> L'ile de la tentation



 Connaisseur à ce que je vois !!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Connaisseur à ce que je vois !!





Non ,je regarde même pas . Je trouve cela moche et sans interet


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

:mouais:   





			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon , c quoi tes principes ?


   :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:      :mouais:





On aimerait bien connaître pourquoi tu n'aimes pas cette émission  :rose:


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non ,je regarde même pas . Je trouve cela moche et sans interet



Tu me diras laquelles est moche, sans intérêt je suis d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> tu vois quand tu veux !
> 
> ça va robertav




demain j'attaque la salle de bain de l'homme et les enfants  :mouais: 
et là c'est carrement un'autre histoire  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a 1 qui suit



Non mais bon c'est normal, c'est tout moi ça ! :style: :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras laquelles est moche, sans intérêt je suis d'accord





Le seul TV reality que je regarde c " Mon incroyable fiancée "  :love:  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais bon c'est normal, c'est tout moi ça ! :style: :rateau:



Grrrr ! _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer._


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Grrrr ! _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer._





Il faut que je rentre dans le carré VIP , tiens


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Grrrr ! _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer._



Et ouais t'as boulé hier !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je rentre dans le carré VIP , tiens



Trop jeune


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> t'as boulé



avec des feuilles de menthe ?


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Trop jeune


  


Comme dirait l'autre : " C trop injuste "  :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le seul TV reality que je regarde c " Mon incroyable fiancée "  :love:  :rose:



Poua!! quelle horreur!! J'ai regarder 5 min et j'ai halluciné!! Comment cette fille peut supporter de se balader avec un type aussi vulgaire et déluré à ce point!! Tout ça pour du FRIC!!! Moi même pour tout l'or du monde on m'frait pas faire un truc pareil 


> On aimerait bien connaître pourquoi tu n'aimes pas cette émission


C idiot com "jeu" comment se faire du mal et tuer son couple en qq jours... a part si on y va avec une personne avec qui on s'est mit d'accord!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> avec des feuilles de menthe ?



Toujours !


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

bye bye!! J'y vais Moi!  Bonne soirée!


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Poua!! quelle horreur!! J'ai regarder 5 min et j'ai halluciné!! Comment cette fille peut supporter de se balader avec un type aussi vulgaire et déluré à ce point!! Tout ça pour du FRIC!!! Moi même pour tout l'or du monde on m'frait pas faire un truc pareil
> 
> C idiot com "jeu" comment se faire du mal et tuer son couple en qq jours... a part si on y va avec une personne avec qui on s'est mit d'accord!!





Les couples de l'ile de la tentation sont tous des acteurs où c qu'ils sont vraiment maso !! Le but du jeu c de franchir la tentation donc si il n'y aucune franchissement de cette tentation , où l'on va ?   . 

Enfin bref ca me fait marrer cette reality show ( Mon incroyable fiancée ) , la belle et la bête c toujours une belle histoire  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les couples de l'ile de la tentation sont tous des acteurs où c qu'ils sont vraiment maso !! Le but du jeu c de franchir la tentation donc si il n'y aucune franchissement de cette tentation , où l'on va ?  .
> 
> Enfin bref ca me fait marrer cette reality show ( Mon incroyable fiancée ) , la belle et la bête c toujours une belle histoire  :love:  :love:  :love:




 On s'en fou ces émissions c'est du voyeurisme avec l'île tu as la quantité contrairement à mon fiancée ..


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Sur ces paroles pleines de sens !! (ironie)bonne soirée et à demain bonsoir !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

il est a qui ce freezy...?
personne ne l'a reclamé...?
curieux...


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est a qui ce freezy...?
> personne ne l'a reclamé...?
> curieux...



ma maman m'attend les copains à demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ma maman m'attend les copains à demain



salut curieux petit bonhomme glacé....


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut curieux petit bonhomme glacé....


fait froid ici faudrait acheter le chauffage !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

*Smmmmmmmmmmmmmmm * 

...

c'est toi qui fille de la drogue a l'entrée.....? 
parce qu'ils sont de moins en moins net nos nioubes..... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut curieux petit bonhomme glacé....



 Les esquimaux c'est seulement à l'entracte et uniquement si tu le connais bien ..    :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Smmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Faudrait faire un entretien ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait faire un entretien ...



voila une idée.....plus d'entrée sur MacG sans presentation d'une attestation medicale et d'un bon CV.....


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'ils sont de moins en moins net nos nioubes..... :mouais:


En tout cas celui là n'est pas doué pour mettre une image dans sa signature...


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila une idée.....plus d'entrée sur MacG sans presentation d'une attestation medicale et d'un bon CV.....



oui mais est-ce la même chose pour ceux qui sont déja rentré ...

... parceque sinon !!


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

Vous êtes pas gentils !!! Attention j'ai des pouvoirs !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas celui là n'est pas doué pour mettre une image dans sa signature...



il voulait peut etre faire de la pub pour icone-gif.com


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes pas gentils !!! Attention j'ai des pouvoirs !!



calmos Iceman.....ne t'enerve pas, c'est pas bon pour le coeur....


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il voulait peut etre faire de la pub pour icone-gif.com


Et obtenir comme ça le droit de faire des liens directs ?


----------



## Freezy (2 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait faire un entretien ...



 Les doights dans le nez je l'ai !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs !!!
Je met l'apple store sous pression à cause de la promo ipod étudiant !   
Annulation de commande, le virement doit mettre 2 semaines, je vaise demander compensation


----------



## argothian22 (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> calmos Iceman.....ne t'enerve pas, c'est pas bon pour le coeur....



s'il est pas gelé ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Les doights dans le nez je l'ai !!



vu comment tu ecris "doigt", c'est mal barré........
bon, reste le toucher rectal, tu te tournes....


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

et sinon il est sympa papa noel ?


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floodeurs !!!
> Je met l'apple store sous pression à cause de la promo ipod étudiant !
> Annulation de commande, le virement doit mettre 2 semaines, je vaise demander compensation


 
fais toi un palier de décompression, pti gars, t'as le sang bouillant


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

C'est ça la fameuse mighty mouse ..? :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

Eh ouai ! 2 boutons  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

>




 :mouais: 


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça la fameuse mighty mouse ..? :rateau:



C'est Diddle, la star des petites filles de 6-7 ans...


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est Diddle, la star des petites filles de 6-7 ans...




  Je savais pas !!  :rose:


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas !!  :rose:



Ben maintenant tu le sais !


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant tu le sais !




Pas grace a toi


----------



## chedya (2 Août 2005)

re  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes pas gentils !!! Attention j'ai des pouvoirs !!





laquels?   

moi j'aimerais bien un peu de soleil et un peu plus que 15°   




merciiiiiiii   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

ça y est bouilla a commencé l'apéro a 13h


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est Diddle, la star des petites filles de 6-7 ans...



La parole est au spécialiste ...


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiiiii :love: :love: :love:


 
rêve pas, le soleil on le garde sur Panam'


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Pas grace a toi



ni grace a moi, mais est-ce une raison pour ne pas me remercier....?


tiens, je ne me suis jamais servi de ce smileys....: :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> re  :bebe:



Bonjour !


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

salut a tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rêve pas, le soleil on le garde sur Panam'



C'est vrai qu'il fait beau !


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ni grace a moi, mais est-ce une raison pour ne pas me remercier....?
> 
> 
> tiens, je ne me suis jamais servi de ce smileys....: :hosto:




T'as besoin de reconnaissance a ce point la ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rêve pas, le soleil on le garde sur Panam'




egoiste !!!!!!!     

en attendant long training ,chaussettes et pull


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Purééééé ça chauffe............. ils veulent bloquer mon pognon 2 semaines..... argh........ ils pourraient lancer la commande ces c** au lieu de me faire poireauter... j'ai pris un powerbook 12' au lieu de l'ibook..... et en plus elle veut même plus m'offrire la pochette qu'elle offrait avec l'ibook parce que j'ai 150¤ offert avec.... arrrrg..... me gonfle..... gngngngngngngngngngn


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

ça y est, ma Stookette (c'est madame stook, ne vous méprenez pas...)
viens d'etre titularisé....
elle est contente, ça fait 7 fois qu'elle m'appelle de son nouveau bureau....
c'est fou comme tout fonctionne avec du piston maintenant....(ceci dit, avant aussi...)
enfin, j'aime pas trop ça, mais bon quand ça paie.....

voila...


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Purééééé ça chauffe............. ils veulent bloquer mon pognon 2 semaines..... argh........ ils pourraient lancer la commande ces c** au lieu de me faire poireauter... j'ai pris un powerbook 12' au lieu de l'ibook..... et en plus elle veut même plus m'offrire la pochette qu'elle offrait avec l'ibook parce que j'ai 150¤ offert avec.... arrrrg..... me gonfle..... gngngngngngngngngngn



Allez respire par le ventre !


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> egoiste !!!!!!!
> 
> en attendant long training ,chaussettes et pull


 
ouais, en même temps on est 12 millions, tu sais


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Y a personne de chez apple ici ?   réclamation !!!!!!!   après les erreur d'envoi d'ipod shuffle et les quarts d'heure d'attente on te parle comme si t'étais de la m**** c'est quoi ces vendeurs ???? ( ou plutot cette vendeuse....  )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

tout dépend du "piston"


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Purééééé ça chauffe............. ils veulent bloquer mon pognon 2 semaines..... argh........ ils pourraient lancer la commande ces c** au lieu de me faire poireauter... j'ai pris un powerbook 12' au lieu de l'ibook..... et en plus elle veut même plus m'offrire la pochette qu'elle offrait avec l'ibook parce que j'ai 150¤ offert avec.... arrrrg..... me gonfle..... gngngngngngngngngngn


 
inflate your jacket


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> inflate your jacket



ça fout la pression ces coups de fil    y a personne qui a la ligne directe du service financier ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend du "piston"



c'est mooi le piston (enfin, des amis...).....t'inquiete, je ne la laisserais pas faire n'importe quoi....


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça fout la pression ces coups de fil  y a personne qui a la ligne directe du service financier ?


 
laisse tomber, de toutes façons, tu te feras avoir, c'est écrit.

un bon apéro et tu verras la vie autrement


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend du "piston"



Ah, ca dépends pas du cylindre ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

C'est le début de mois... ils en on rien a faire, l'échéance d'objectif de ventes est loin....   alors raque  et tait toi.... je trouve ça dommage...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

bah tu peux être content de ton "piston" pour qu'elle t'appelle 7 fois, remarque, moi, après, j'âime faire un petit some


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

BOUDIDIOU..........   
"non, vous ne pouvez pas cumuler 2 promotions.
-Mais ce ne sont pas 2 promotions, les 150¤ c'est une promotion, la pochette c'est un cadeau que vous me faites..."


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux être content de ton "piston" pour qu'elle t'appelle 7 fois, remarque, moi, après, j'âime faire un petit some


 
 

ça doit en laisser certains rêveurs


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a personne de chez apple ici ?   réclamation !!!!!!!   après les erreur d'envoi d'ipod shuffle et les quarts d'heure d'attente on te parle comme si t'étais de la m**** c'est quoi ces vendeurs ???? ( ou plutot cette vendeuse....  )



si ..... si je me trompe pas modern et gregg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ..... si je me trompe pas modern et gregg




Bon, on les verra ce soir sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

stoock ??????

tu ne connais pas un piston  dans  ma ville?   

histoire aussi d'avoir un boulot


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux être content de ton "piston" pour qu'elle t'appelle 7 fois, remarque, moi, après, j'âime faire un petit some



mais j'en suis fier de mon bô piston....
et effectivement , j'aime bien dormir aussi.....





			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> BOUDIDIOU..........
> "non, vous ne pouvez pas cumuler 2 promotions.
> -Mais ce ne sont pas 2 promotions, les 150¤ c'est une promotion, la pochette c'est un cadeau que vous me faites..."




c'est bon, avec tes 150¤ tu vas pouvoir en avcheter des housses Crumplers....
ça sert a rien de crier....
parce que moi, m'en fout...


----------



## bouilla (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ..... si je me trompe pas modern et gregg



Gregg ? je crois que tu fais erreur la  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> stoock ??????
> 
> tu ne connais pas un piston  dans  ma ville?
> 
> histoire aussi d'avoir un boulot




houhouhouhoouhouhouh....mais tu as vu ou t'habite...?!
je sais meme pas ou c'est sur la carte...
meme que la premiere fois que j'ai entendu parler de cette region, je croyais que c'etait dans un autre pays...

désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, avec tes 150¤ tu vas pouvoir en avcheter des housses Crumplers....
> ça sert a rien de crier....
> parce que moi, m'en fout...



Le principe c'est que les 150¤ ça te rembourse une partie de l'ipod mini 

et pis je crie pas :rateau: je parle calmement   enfin... je crois  







Robertav'>    modern ?


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le seul TV reality que je regarde c " Mon incroyable fiancée "  :love:  :rose:



moi j'ai arrêté la télé tout court depuis que je suis sur le Bar, entre infos et intox, real tv et le reste, je ne peux rien avaler de plus ! 



Salut Freezy.... bienvenue !   

_[mode Inspecteur Gadget suspicieux]Je le garde à l'oeil çuilà... inscrit aujourd'hui...
ça pourait être un tout bizarre encore... MAD n'est jamais loin  [/mode Inspecteur Gadget suspicieux]_​

_[mode passablement blasé]oh toi arrête de voir des D ou de F partout...
tu me fatiques...[/mode passablement blasé]​_

_[mode Inspecteur Gadget soulagé]t'as peut-être raison, finalement... [/mode Inspecteur Gadget soulagé]_​

Pitin© je suis content je me fais une fondue au fromage, ce soir.

*Playaman ! ouvre une bouteille de dole pour moi ! Ici j'ai que du fendant ! *

23°C, il fait beau, le temps idéal pour ce genre de divertissement


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai arrêté la télé tout court depuis que je suis sur le Bar, entre infos et intox, real tv et le reste, je ne peux rien avaler de plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Profite de ta fondue !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

merde, Playaman, j'ai oublié de lui repondre.... :rose: 
vite, mon tel...


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin© je suis content je me fais une fondue au fromage, ce soir.


 
plein mois d'août!! :affraid: :affraid:

mon dieu, dire qu'on nous bassine avec un rechauffement climatique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Profite de ta fondue !



Ho Yeah !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Perso je serait pas contre un ptit barbecue au rosé!
ha !!! quel hasard !!! j'en fait un ce soir


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Perso je serait pas contre un ptit barbecue au rosé!
> ha !!! quel hasard !!! j'en fait un ce soir


 
il faudra que t'attende, je peux pas avant 22h.

je ramère rien bien sur


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

ce soir resto, et en plus c'est ma stookette qui m'invite....le top....
on a un truc a feter...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faudra que t'attende, je peux pas avant 22h.
> 
> je ramère rien bien sur



On passe te chercher où ?


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On passe te chercher où ?


 
en haut à gauche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houhouhouhoouhouhouh....mais tu as vu ou t'habite...?!
> je sais meme pas ou c'est sur la carte...
> meme que la premiere fois que j'ai entendu parler de cette region, je croyais que c'etait dans un autre pays...
> 
> désolé...




tu devrai pousser ton train en dehors de ton village 
tu sais , le sud c'est pas tout


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On passe te chercher où ?




en alsace et c'est bien en france malgré l'occupation allemande pendant la guerre!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu devrai pousser ton train en dehors de ton village
> tu sais , le sud c'est pas tout





bah, t'inquiete, mon train m'a mené bien plus loin que ça....

non, serieusement, t'as toujours du mal a trouver un truc par chez toi, Tatav...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Août 2005)

a, on me fait signe que c'est l'heure....
++


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Gregg ? je crois que tu fais erreur la  :rateau:




ben non, il nous rabache assez avec sa presence au stand de   l'Apple Expo 2005


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plein mois d'août!! :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> mon dieu, dire qu'on nous bassine avec un rechauffement climatique



Personnellement, mon record est de 29 °C en plein mois d'aout.

Je le répète post après post, il n'y a pas de moment particulier pour une bonne fondue... et puis, je réchauffe moins la planète qu'avec un barbecue 

Tu peux venir, c'est pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, t'inquiete, mon train m'a mené bien plus loin que ça....
> 
> non, serieusement, t'as toujours du mal a trouver un truc par chez toi, Tatav...?




ben oui, sinon pourquoi je demanderai ?


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, il nous rabache assez avec sa presence au stand de l'Apple Expo 2005


 
il doit se dire que c'est un piège à filles


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, mon record est de 29 °C en plein mois d'aout.




Et moi c'est 40° en Décembre =>    Vodka !!!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en alsace et c'est bien en france malgré l'occupation allemande pendant la guerre!!!



Pas grave, je parle français et allemand    ( et anglais...... et espagnol.... et patois...  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

*Tatav Yoyo qu'est-ce qu'y a sous ton grand chapeau ?*
Tatav Yoyo, dans ma tête y a des tas d'oiseaux
Tatav Yoyo, on m'a dit qu'y a même un grelot
Mais, moi j'aime ça quand ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Comme une samba

J'ai mon boa
Mon vieux chapeau
Ma robe à fleurs
Et mon mégot
Mon parasol
Et mes faux cils
Et une boussole
Sur mon nombril
Les Brésiliens m'ont surnommée la folle de Rio
Mais les enfants me donne un nom plus rigolo


Depuis le temps
Que je m'trimballe
Parmi les masques
Du Carnaval
Ma silhouette
Mon charme fou
Ça les embêtes
Ils sont jaloux
Je les entends sur mon passage dire : Ah ! quelle est belle
Un gosse a dit : Papa, j'la veux pour mon Noël

Tatav Yoyo qu'est-ce qu'y a sous ton grand chapeau ?
Tatav Yoyo, dans ma tête y a des tas d'oiseaux
Tatav Yoyo, on m'a dit qu'y a même un grelot
Mais ça n'fait rien quand je danse ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Et j'aime bien
Oui, moi j'aime ça quand ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Comme une samba.


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, mon record est de 29 °C en plein mois d'aout.
> 
> Je le répète post après post, il n'y a pas de moment particulier pour une bonne fondue... et puis, je réchauffe moins la planète qu'avec un barbecue
> 
> Tu peux venir, c'est pas loin


 
me croiras tu si je t'ai dit que je me suis tapé une raclette :affraid:  par 35°C dans un pseudo resto suisse à Siem Reap au Cambodge (mais quelle idée ils ont eu là!), après des mois de errance en quête d'un ersatz de fromage


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je le répète post après post, il n'y a pas de moment particulier pour une bonne fondue...



Normalement on devrait le savoir, "surtout ici" (formule maison qui en dis long sans vraiment le dire tout en ne voulant précisément rien dire),  mais c'est vrai qu'il est bon que tu le répètes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tatav Yoyo qu'est-ce qu'y a sous ton grand chapeau ?*
> Tatav Yoyo, dans ma tête y a des tas d'oiseaux
> Tatav Yoyo, on m'a dit qu'y a même un grelot
> Mais, moi j'aime ça quand ça fait ding ding di gue ding
> ...




C'est bien  sagesse- après  -lepurfilsdela ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien  sagesse- après  -lepurfilsdela ?



C'est précisément là que je voulais en venir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

chouette , maintenant j'ai ma chanson !!!


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> me croiras tu si je t'ai dit que je me suis tapé une raclette :affraid:  par 35°C dans un pseudo resto suisse à Siem Reap au Cambodge (mais quelle idée ils ont eu là!), après des mois de errance en quête d'un ersatz de fromage


ça devrait craindre un max (de pas avoir de fromages donc !   )
Et... humm... elle était ... vraiment... bonne ?  :affraid:  :hosto: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Normalement on devrait le savoir, "surtout ici" (formule maison qui en dis long sans vraiment le dire tout en ne voulant précisément rien dire),  mais c'est vrai qu'il est bon que tu le répètes




pfiou.. j'ai lu d'abord _il est bon que tu te répètes..._

je me suis dit elle est super gentille avec moi, Tibo... elle prend des gants  

_Allez Teo prend tes gouttes _


Bon allez en cuisine


----------



## -greg- (2 Août 2005)

resalut ange


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ..... si je me trompe pas modern et gregg





Oui que puis je faire ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien  sagesse- après  -lepurfilsdela ?




*à certaines heures de la journée*
tu peux, si tu le souhaites, remplacer sagesse par apéro


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je me suis dit elle est super gentille avec moi, Tibo... elle prend des gants
> 
> _Allez Teo prend tes gouttes _



Mais je suis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chouette , maintenant j'ai ma chanson !!!




Morpionnibus ??????


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Morpionnibus ??????




c'est quoi encore ce mot * Morpionnibus* ???????????


_je vais m'en aller, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais là je me sent agressée de toutes part  _


bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi encore ce mot * Morpionnibus* ???????????
> 
> 
> _je vais m'en aller, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais là je me sent agressée de toutes part  _
> ...



Tu connait pas la paillarde ? 


C'est pas une agression tu sait  


 bonne soirée à toi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Morpionnibus ??????



De profondis morpionibus .... la la la la la la la ... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De profondis morpionibus .... la la la la la la la ... :rateau:


 6100


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 6100



Ah oui même pas fait gaffe !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui même pas fait gaffe !


  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Moi tant que ça avance je regarde pas le moteur !


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Re


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Re



Salut mikoo !


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Le thread sur la fourrure me donne faim c'est bizzare...


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi tant que ça avance je regarde pas le moteur !


 Ouais, je vois ça 

Je vais manger 

Bon appétit à ceux qui ont pas mangé et qui vont surement aller manger


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le thread sur la fourrure me donne faim c'est bizzare...



Pas tant que ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vois ça
> 
> Je vais manger
> 
> Bon appétit à ceux qui ont pas mangé et qui vont surement aller manger



Bon ap'


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon ap'



+1


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça ...



Les perruques comestibles ça existe?


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Re !  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Les perruques comestibles ça existe?



Non mais c'est un truc sur lequel réfléchir ... ou pas !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Tu peux toujours essayer de faire des cheuveux en caramel !   (sisi, comme les "nids" qu'il y a sur certains desserts au resto ;-)  )


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Bonjours, c'est bien ici le bar des flooders ?  :rateau:


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

je peux avoir une bierre ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> je peux avoir une bierre ?



Une préférence en particulier ?


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une préférence en particulier ?





bah, je vuex bien du champagne dans un gros verre de bierre, comme ca, on a l'impression que t'en boit  pour faire style que t'aime la bierre


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> bah, je vuex bien du champagne dans un gros verre de bierre, comme ca, on a l'impression que t'en boit  pour faire style que t'aime la bierre


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> je peux avoir une bierre ?



Avec moi c'est Kriek ou rien!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> bah, je vuex bien du champagne dans un gros verre de bierre, comme ca, on a l'impression que t'en boit  pour faire style que t'aime la bierre



Je vois ... :mouais:


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ... :mouais:




c'est deja ca


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avis de recherche : :modo:

Je recherche un coup de boule. 
Il mesure 30 cm plus ou moin, et à une corpulence mince, plutôt carré.
Il à les cheveux vert et les yeux bleu.

Si vous le trouvez, merci de me faire signe.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> c'est deja ca



C'est surtout ça !!!


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout ça !!!



Une perruque qui pousse ça peut rendre aveugle à long terme...  :rateau:


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

je l'ai trouvé


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Y a plus de jeunesse...   :mouais:


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai trouvé



Merci, il était où ???

Merci de me le ramener à la maison  :hein:


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

Ouai je te l'amene 

http://www.hertel.be/Lift/P9090029.JPG


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
  
:love: :love:

Zut, zut, zut... Encore une journée de vacances en moins !


----------



## Sloughi (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> Zut, zut, zut... Encore une journée de vacances en moins !





salut


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Coucou aussi... ça a pas l'air bien vivant ici... :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> :love: :love:
> Zut, zut, zut... Encore une journée de vacances en moins !


C'est un jour de moins qui te rapproche des prochaines vacances ... J-364 .... chic!!   

 :love: 

.


----------



## Sloughi (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Coucou aussi... ça a pas l'air bien vivant ici... :mouais:



ils sont tous partis en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> bah, je vuex bien du champagne dans un gros verre de bierre, comme ca, on a l'impression que t'en boit  pour faire style que t'aime la bierre




La bière, c'est plus qu'une boisson !
La bière, c'est plus que ça...
C'est un art de vivre, un petit truc qui rend la vie encore plus agréable.


Alors la bière, on fait pas style de l'aimer !

Et puis boir du champagne dans un verre à bière ça s'appelle du gachi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, là j'en ai un rouge


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> La bière, c'est plus qu'une boisson !
> La bière, c'est plus que ça
> C'est un art de vivre
> Un petit truc qui rend la vie encore plus agréable.
> Alors la bière, on fait pas style de l'aimer !


Comme le dit la pub "la bière arrête le temps" ... c'est donc la boisson préférée des vacanciers   :rateau:


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, là j'en ai un rouge



 

C'est pas celui là, cherche encore, il doit y avoir une erreur...  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jour de moins qui te rapproche des prochaines vacances ... J-364 .... chic!!
> 
> :love:
> 
> .


Bien vu !  
M'enfin tout de même : je prendrais bien ma retraite, moi ! :rose: Glander toute la journée me va très bien ! :rateau: 
J'ai pensé à rentière aussi, mais pour ça, il faudrait que je trouve un vieux mari richissime  ...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

j ai trop mangé  

je sans que je vais a penne être capable de floodé!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin tout de même : je prendrais bien ma retraite, moi ! :rose: Glander toute la journée me va très bien ! :rateau:
> J'ai pensé à rentière aussi, mais pour ça, il faudrait que je trouve un vieux mari richissime  ...





où va la France....


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour a tous , je reviendrai dans la nuit


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> où va la France....



au parc astérix bien sur!


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu !
> M'enfin tout de même : je prendrais bien ma retraite, moi ! :rose: Glander toute la journée me va très bien ! :rateau:
> J'ai pensé à rentière aussi, mais pour ça, il faudrait que je trouve un vieux mari richissime  ...


Hum, hum... Euh, bon, je sais qu'en tant qu'étudiante je coute un peu cher... Mais si ça t'interesse, je t'entretiendrai jusqu'à la fin de tes jours une fois que j'aurai un boulot....    :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui là, cherche encore, il doit y avoir une erreur...  :rose:



C'est ptet celui que jt'ai ramené hier ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> au parc astérix biensur !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>


merci merci sa me vas droit au coeur!

si je dit une seul phrase sencé se soir dit le moi se seras la première de la soiré voir de la journée.


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> où va la France....


Mais je suis productive même quand je glande :rose: 
Pour moi, la glandouille est plutôt synonyme de liberté...  

Peut-être qu'un vieil oncle d'Amérique me lèguera toute sa fortune d'ici peu, qui sait ?  
Ahhhh, rentière...


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum... Euh, bon, je sais qu'en tant qu'étudiante je coute un peu cher... Mais si ça t'interesse, je t'entretiendrai jusqu'à la fin de tes jours une fois que j'aurai un boulot....    :rose:  :love:


J'accepte cette proposition, qui me paraît tout à fait honnête :rose:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis productive même quand je glande :rose:
> Pour moi, la glandouille est plutôt synonyme de liberté...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un vieil oncle d'Amérique me lèguera toute sa fortune d'ici peu, qui sait ?
> Ahhhh, rentière...



il doit me resté 2 ou 3 euros s'est peut-être un bon début!


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est ptet celui que jt'ai ramené hier ?



Exactement !!!


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Bonsoir :love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:





Saluuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:


bonsoir a toi .


----------



## Sloughi (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:




salut


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:


Hello Franswa ! 

Mais, où sont tes copines surfeuses ?  
Tu sais, celles que tu devais faire switcher et ensuite nous présenter :love:


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:


Salut Franswa ! 
Quel accueil, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> salut


tien je t'avais pas vue le camé..........................................léon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

le sloughi c'est pas une race de chien ?


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello Franswa !
> 
> Mais, où sont tes copines surfeuses ?
> Tu sais, celles que tu devais faire switcher et ensuite nous présenter :love:


Ben y en a une qui est pas loin de switcher, mais c'est SA copine, c'est pas pour nous... à moins qu'il partage... Franswa ???   :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> le sloughi c'est pas une race de chien ?



c'est une bonne réponse


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut Franswa !
> Quel accueil, n'est ce pas ?


 Ça me fait super plaisir :love:


MERCI 

PS : Y en a peut être une autre qui va passer ce soir Virpeen


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben y en a une qui est pas loin de switcher, mais c'est SA copine, c'est pas pour nous... à moins qu'il partage... Franswa ???   :rose:


Ouh là : la charte iNano ! La charte !!! :affraid:
Non, non et non ! On a déjà dit : pas de partage


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> le sloughi c'est pas une race de chien ?


Moi qui croyais que c'était une marque de culottes...


----------



## Sloughi (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien je t'avais pas vue le camé..........................................léon



salut


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

un petit coucou en attendant le fin de la cuisson de la dorade :love:


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là : la charte iNano ! La charte !!! :affraid:
> Non, non et non ! On a déjà dit : pas de partage


Oh m...e !!!!!!!  Je l'avais encore oubliée celle là bon sang... Je retire tout, je suis innocente !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben y en a une qui est pas loin de switcher, mais c'est SA copine, c'est pas pour nous... à moins qu'il partage... Franswa ???   :rose:


 Nan, je partage pas celle qui switche  c'est ma mienne :love:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh m...e !!!!!!!  Je l'avais encore oubliée celle là bon sang... Je retire tout, je suis innocente !!!!! :affraid:


Tu peux : de toutes façons et apparemment, Franswa ne s'en rappelle même plus 

Edit : Ah ben si ! Franswa, tu as posté juste avant moi !
Ben on ne parle pas de TA copine... mais de toutes les autres !!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oh m...e !!!!!!!  Je l'avais encore oubliée celle là bon sang... Je retire tout, je suis innocente !!!!! :affraid:


 Trop tard   


PS : Je partage que avec d'autres filles


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux : de toutes façons et apparemment, Franswa ne s'en rappelle même plus
> 
> Edit : Ah ben si ! Franswa, tu as posté juste avant moi !
> Ben on ne parle pas de TA copine... mais de toutes les autres !!!! :love:


 j'espère


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Je vais mettre un pantalon vite fait 

Je vais à la gare chercher un pote 


@toud


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard
> 
> 
> PS : Je partage que avec d'autres filles


  :love:  :rose:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard
> 
> 
> PS : Je partage que avec d'autres filles



facile a dire   

mais apres faut assuré et là    :hein:    :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Re !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re !


houpy bergere est parmi nous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re !



Reuh !


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re !


 Star !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Myth Is Morrissey French Fan Club & Fanzine  ??????


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> facile a dire
> 
> mais apres faut assuré et là    :hein:    :sleep:


D'accord avec toi : faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on dit :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à vous trois !


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Reuh !


à la tienne...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Myth Is Morrissey French Fan Club & Fanzine  ??????



Quoi ?


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re !


Hello Star :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?


no WHAT!

it's a inglish night in this forum


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?



Quoi "Quoi ?" ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello Star :love:  :love:



Bonsoir à toi !  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Quoi "Quoi ?" ?



bien quoi alors! mais sans sucre pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien quoi alors! mais sans sucre pour moi.



ça dépend, demand à Star'


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !  :love:


comment il se la tape 

BONSOIR JE VOUS AIME888 a merde j ai pas laché la majuscule !!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, demand à Star'



Star ne sait rien !


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Allez bien le bonsoir à tous...  à demain !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment il se la tape
> 
> BONSOIR JE VOUS AIME888 a merde j ai pas laché la majuscule !!!!!!!



Ca fait mal ce que tu me dis là ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Star ne sait rien !




Permet moi d'en douter !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Star ne sait rien !


enfin un qu'il l'avoue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Je doute qu'il me soit possible de douter !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Permet moi d'en douter !



I swear ... I've never met this person this ... Monica Lewinsky !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> I swear ... I've never met this person this ... Monica Lewinsky !


bon en fait on vas laissé tombé le truc en inglish par ce que là je comprend que dalle


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait mal ce que tu me dis là ...



mais non mon copain s'est juste pour te taquinné on t'aime s'est grace a toi qu'on passe des hiver au chaud  dans nos jolie pull en laine de mouton fait par mami "qui généralement a oublier qu'on a grandi"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Bon, et bien bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!  Je vais aller réver de mon powerbook !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!  Je vais aller réver de mon powerbook !




 a cette heure dejas au lit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


comment on écrit dejas car a chaque foi il me le souligne.  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais non mon copain s'est juste pour te taquinné on t'aime s'est grace a toi qu'on passe des hiver au chaud  dans nos jolie pull en laine de mouton fait par mami "qui généralement a oublier qu'on a grandi"



Toi t'as pas vu mon  dans l'intitulé de mon post !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as pas vu mon  dans l'intitulé de mon post !



  j ai tendance a pas lire cette partie   

je ferais plus attention la prochaine foi.

mais pour ce que j'ai écrit s'est on ne peut plus vrais surtout pour l'histoire des tailles


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse, j'ai encore un annif ce soir et je risque pas de rentrer avant la fermeture du bar de nuit... 
Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse, j'ai encore un annif ce soir et je risque pas de rentrer avant la fermeture du bar de nuit...
> Bonne soirée à tous!



Bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse, j'ai encore un annif ce soir et je risque pas de rentrer avant la fermeture du bar de nuit...
> Bonne soirée à tous!


'dnight


----------



## Apca (2 Août 2005)

Bonne soirée tous le monde


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

encore une teuf!

on peut venir?


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :rose:


 :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


C'est pour ça qu'il faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit :love:  ! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Et ben !!!


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit :love:  ! :rose:


 héhéhé  Mais on peut toujours se rattraper :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben !!!


 Il est encore là Ben ? :mouais:


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

bon moi je bouge mon cul de ma chaise et je vais faire la teuf ! on se retrouve d'ici peut mes pote sont des couche tard!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore là Ben ? :mouais:



Oui il se montre de temps en temps !


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore là Ben ? :mouais:





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



ho que j'aime cette humour  

promis je te met de coté


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon moi je bouge mon cul de ma chaise et je vais faire la teuf ! on se retrouve d'ici peut mes pote sont des couche tard!


 Normal 


J'ai une cop qui devrait pas tarder à arriver


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal
> 
> 
> J'ai une cop qui devrait pas tarder à arriver




piouf salté de surfeur


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho que j'aime cette humour
> 
> promis je te met de coté


 :rose: 



MERCI  :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui il se montre de temps en temps !


 Je le vois toujours pas


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> piouf salté de surfeur


  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je le vois toujours pas



Il est très discret !


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il est très discret !


 Tu me dis dès qu'il est assez près...


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Je vais me coucher . A demain les floodeurs :- )


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher . A demain les floodeurs :- )


 déjà ? 


Bonne nuit


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà ?
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit





Toi même , tu sais pourquoi  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Taisez vous, le voilà..


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me dis dès qu'il est assez près...



Il est quelque part sur ce post ...


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il est quelque part sur ce post ...


 Ah il a filé !!!!! 


Dommage... je l'avais presque vu


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah il a filé !!!!!
> 
> 
> Dommage... je l'avais presque vu



Non non il est toujours là !!!


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non il est toujours là !!!


 hum... :mouais: j'ai un peu de mal  


Help me


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

'dnight les floodeurs de la nuit  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> 'dnight les floodeurs de la nuit  :love:




 coucou virpeen :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> 'dnight les floodeurs de la nuit  :love:



Bonne nuit Virpeen ! :love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Sp'ace quoi ici ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hum... :mouais: j'ai un peu de mal
> 
> 
> Help me



T'as pas besoin de mon aide pour ça !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas besoin de mon aide pour ça !


 Si...  J'arrive pas à trouver


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si...  J'arrive pas à trouver



A vrai dire je sais pas où il est .. Je comptais sur toi ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire je sais pas où il est .. Je comptais sur toi ...


  Je le savais


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais



On te la fait pas !


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

re' les gens.

y a pas eu de grand changement le temps que je bouge. sa fait plaisir la dream team est toujours présente.


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> re' les gens.
> 
> y a pas eu de grand changement le temps que je bouge. sa fait plaisir la dream team est toujours présente.


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


elle est la ta cop's


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle est la ta cop's


 Nan, elle est fatiguée... 


Elle est partie se coucher


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, elle est fatiguée...
> 
> 
> Elle est partie se coucher


hey mec mais qu'es que tu fous la tu devrais être au pieux toi aussi!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Alors, ce sont tes vrais cheveux ?


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ce sont tes vrais cheveux ?


what de quoi que tu parle?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> what de quoi que tu parle?


 Des beaux cheveux de Franswa ...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Des beaux cheveux de Franswa ...


pardon j'avais pas comprit, je suis un poil con des foix


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pardon j'avais pas comprit, je suis un poil con des foix


 Non, pas du tout, c'est moi qui ne me suis pas exprimé correctement...
Mais, enfin, si tu veux porter le chapeau... 


:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

:sleep:.....

trop dur, je suis eclaté.....
soirée boisson, et je bois, et je bois.....j'en peux plus....

....:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout, c'est moi qui ne me suis pas exprimé correctement...
> Mais, enfin, si tu veux porter le chapeau...
> 
> 
> :love:



Qu'il est galant ce toys !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.....
> 
> trop dur, je suis eclaté.....
> soirée boisson, et je bois, et je bois.....j'en peux plus....
> ...



Et t'as la peau du ventre bien tendue ?


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est galant ce toys !



en fait porté le chapeaux chez moi s'est une habitude mais dans le véritable sens du therme.

je suis chapeauxfile


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as la peau du ventre bien tendue ?



ben,si....en plus on a bien mangé, mais avec toutes les bulles de reims de l'apero, je crois que je n'ai pas aprecié le repas a sa juste valeur......

 :sleep: 

je vais pas tarder...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

s'est ou qu'on vas pou mettre sa vrai tête?


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas tarder...



a vomir?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait porté le chapeaux chez moi s'est une habitude mais dans le véritable sens du therme.
> 
> je suis chapeauxfile


 C'est quoi ça, chapeauxfile ???
Serait ce un acte répréhensible ??? 


:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est ou qu'on vas pou mettre sa vrai tête?


là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a vomir?



vomir non, au lit oui...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça, chapeauxfile ???
> Serait ce un acte répréhensible ???
> 
> 
> :love:


bien non s'est juste que j'aime bien mon couvre-chef par ce que en dessous y a un chef!


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là...


non ce que je cherche s'est a mettre ma tête dans le truc ou que quand tu clic sur le chat avatar tu peut la voire a droite en face de l'avatar.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien non s'est juste que j'aime bien mon couvre-chef par ce que en dessous y a un chef!


 Houla, comme tu y vas fort, toi !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non ce que je cherche s'est a mettre ma tête dans le truc ou que quand tu clic sur le chat avatar tu peut la voire a droite en face de l'avatar.



 Alors, elle est rentré ta tête ou bien elle est trop grosse ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non ce que je cherche s'est a mettre ma tête dans le truc ou que quand tu clic sur le chat avatar tu peut la voire a droite en face de l'avatar.



ok,là ...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Houla, comme tu y vas fort, toi !!!


toujours s'y a personne pour te le dire dit le toi.  

et puis s'est moi qui me control donc je suis le chef de moi même (bon ok y a quelque rebélion du corps des foi que j'ai du mal a géré)


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, elle est rentré ta tête ou bien elle est trop grosse ?



 :affraid: Et puis, dans quel truc tu veux la mettre, ta tête ??? :affraid:
Tu vois que tu es répréhensible ...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok,là ...


un coup de toshop et je met ça
 

merci


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Et puis, dans quel truc tu veux la mettre, ta tête ??? :affraid:
> Tu vois que tu es répréhensible ...



Je crois que c'est toi ... Non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

vous avez deja essayé ça...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous avez deja essayé ça...



Non !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey mec mais qu'es que tu fous la tu devrais être au pieux toi aussi!


 C'est pas la copine que tu crois 


PS : Oui, ce sont mes vrais cheveux


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non !



moi non plus, ça fait peur...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la copine que tu crois
> 
> 
> PS : Oui, ce sont mes vrais cheveux


et alors?


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est toi ... Non ?


 Dans ce cas, toi aussi ... Non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce sont mes vrais cheveux



parce que tu le vaux bien....

'lut Franswa....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, toi aussi ... Non ?



Oui aussi ... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus, ça fait peur...



Je trouve aussi ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et alors?


 Y a une grosse différence 


PS : Salut stook


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a une grosse différence
> 
> 
> PS : Salut stook



Laquelle ?


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a une grosse différence
> 
> 
> PS : Salut stook


t'es méchant s'est pas de sa faute si elle a de l'embonpoint   non je déconne.

ps merci stook sa marche on peut me voir après 35 heure de taf d'affiler


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?


 elle est rentrée chez elle


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps merci stook sa marche on peut me voir après 35 heure de taf d'affiler



Ah ouais quand même ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es méchant s'est pas de sa faute si elle a de l'embonpoint   non je déconne.
> 
> ps merci stook sa marche on peut me voir après 35 heure de taf d'affiler


 Elle risque de le prendre mal si elle voit ça 


Elle va pas tarder à venir poster parmis nous normalement 


PS : Je répète c'est juste une copine et pas "ma" copine


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle est rentrée chez elle



C'est ballot ..


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle risque de le prendre mal si elle voit ça
> 
> 
> Elle va pas tarder à venir poster parmis nous normalement
> ...



Non mais on avait bien compris ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ballot ..


 Nan


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais quand même ...


chez moi les 35h sa se fait en deux jour et pas a la semaine.  

non mais la sur la photo on avais vraiment les 35H de taf dans la gueule et j'était limite limite a tombé. mais on a fini en temps et en heure le truc alors il a faluse fêté sa!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chez moi les 35h sa se fait en deux jour et pas a la semaine.
> 
> non mais la sur la photo on avais vraiment les 35H de taf dans la gueule et j'était limite limite a tombé. mais on a fini en temps et en heure le truc alors il a faluse fêté sa!



Fêter ça .. Comme je te comprends !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on avait bien compris ...


 Ouais, c'est ce qu'on dit... 

Après on fait des gaffes  Et on me dit : "Ah, je croyais que c'était "ta" copine"


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle risque de le prendre mal si elle voit ça
> 
> 
> Elle va pas tarder à venir poster parmis nous normalement
> ...



désolé mademoiselle je sait pas comment mais c'était juste pour l'embaité !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est ce qu'on dit...
> 
> Après on fait des gaffes  Et on me dit : "Ah, je croyais que c'était "ta" copine"



Non cette gaffe on la garde pour quand elle sera là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dodoter :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit :sleep:




nom de d***
mais j'avais pas vu, tu es enfin a 5000, champion gaston.....
et moi qui est raté ça....je suis deçu, mais alors deçu....  

bon, 'ne nuit....


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est ce qu'on dit...
> 
> Après on fait des gaffes  Et on me dit : "Ah, je croyais que c'était "ta" copine"



ma mère fait cette gaffe tout les 48 h dès que je dit que je vais chez MISS machin ou MISS truc.
au bout d'un moment sa commence a devenir un poil chiant.


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non cette gaffe on la garde pour quand elle sera là !


 

Elle aura surement le pseudo "Soca" ou "Soca dance"


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nom de d***
> mais j'avais pas vu, tu es enfin a 5000, champion gaston.....
> et moi qui est raté ça....je suis deçu, mais alors deçu....
> 
> bon, 'ne nuit....



Il a fait ça hier ... Mais tu dormais !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nom de d***
> mais j'avais pas vu, tu es enfin a 5000, champion gaston.....
> et moi qui est raté ça....je suis deçu, mais alors deçu....
> 
> bon, 'ne nuit....


  On fêtera ensemble les 10000 alors :love:


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nom de d***
> mais j'avais pas vu, tu es enfin a 5000, champion gaston.....
> et moi qui est raté ça....je suis deçu, mais alors deçu....
> 
> bon, 'ne nuit....



mais oui et on a même pas fêté ça ! merde alors je te rajoute sur la liste de futur.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle aura surement le pseudo "Soca" ou "Soca dance"



Je surveillerai ça ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ma mère fait cette gaffe tout les 48 h dès que je dit que je vais chez MISS machin ou MISS truc.
> au bout d'un moment sa commence a devenir un poil chiant.


 Pareil


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je surveillerai ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On fêtera ensemble les 10000 alors :love:



Tous ensemble !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On fêtera ensemble les 10000 alors :love:




promis...!....


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



on a peut près le même age. s'est normal passé les 20 pije elle voudrait bien nous voir avec une neuf stable


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a peut près le même age. s'est normal passé les 20 pije elle voudrait bien nous voir avec une neuf stable


 Et pis, faire des petits ... 

:love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a peut près le même age. s'est normal passé les 20 pije elle voudrait bien nous voir avec une neuf stable


 Ouais et je crois qu'elle m'a trouvé 


là maintenant, je suis trop naze donc je vais rejoindre morphée (c'est le prénom de mon oreiller) :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> promis...!....


  :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Je suis parti... 

@demain


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et je crois qu'elle m'a trouvé
> 
> 
> là maintenant, je suis trop naze donc je vais rejoindre morphée (c'est le prénom de mon oreiller) :rateau:



bonne nuit a toi dans les bras de morphée fait de beaux rêve.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis parti...
> 
> @demain



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

bon, ce coup j'y vais....bonne nuit... :sleep:


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce coup j'y vais....bonne nuit... :sleep:


fait de beaux rêve toi aussi alors.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce coup j'y vais....bonne nuit... :sleep:



Bien bah bonne nuit à toi aussi !


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien bah bonne nuit à toi aussi !


sa fait qu'il reste deux floodeur    mais je pense qu'une deuxieme vague de couche tard devrais pas tardé a se pointé du style poormonster et compagnie


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Peut-être ... On verra bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

tiens, 6600, deja....waoaw..........

++


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, 6600, deja....waoaw..........
> 
> ++



Pas mal !  Ca fait un bon compte rond pour aller se coucher ça !


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal !  Ca fait un bon compte rond pour aller se coucher ça !


je vais pas me couche avant le quart de mille   
 :hein: quoi que 



tien s'est rigolo tes le seul de adium a être connecté  
a croire que tout le monde dort


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Pas moi !
Mais ca va pas tarder...


----------



## Kounkountchek (3 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
un petit tour et puis s'en va...
@ +


----------



## Kounkountchek (3 Août 2005)

j'avais un CDB en rab mais je peux sur aucun de vous "vous devriez donner à d'autres" et bla bla,
Tant pis c'est pas beau de gacher mais bon...  :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> un petit tour et puis s'en va...
> @ +


idem!! bonne idée ... douce nuit à tous !!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas me couche avant le quart de mille
> :hein: quoi que
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien fort possible ... Et je vais pas tarder non plus ..


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Ouais allez,
faut que je me reposes pour allez bizouter mon petit dès demain...
Allez au dodo papaNED...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais allez,
> faut que je me reposes pour allez bizouter mon petit dès demain...
> Allez au dodo papaNED...



Oui faut pas lui faire peur avec ta tête de déterré !   

bonne nuit NED !


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

la bonne nuit a vous deux ned et star' .
faite de beaux rêve.

vérifier bien qu'il n'y est pas de monstre sous votre lit.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la bonne nuit a vous deux ned et star' .
> faite de beaux rêve.
> 
> vérifier bien qu'il n'y est pas de monstre sous votre lit.



Non y a pas de monstre sous mon lit ... Mes moutons montent la garde !


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut pas lui faire peur avec ta tête de déterré !
> 
> bonne nuit NED !



Pas de problème :
Je me suis acheté un masque de Stargazer !!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème :
> Je me suis acheté un masque de Stargazer !!!



Le pauvre bébé !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Allez j'ai bientôt fini moi ...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non y a pas de monstre sous mon lit ... Mes moutons montent la garde !


si les mouton monte la garde les loups sont pas près d'être agressé.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre bébé !


Il aime bien tirer sur les frisettes...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il aime bien tirer sur les frisettes...


ta pas dit que t'allait te couché toi ?

s'est qui qui vas avoir la tête dans le cucu demain


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

C'est YodaNED !!
Je checke la dinde et file la ratatouille en case "jeux de 20heures"
A zut m'a trompo de thread...lol
Bon allé j'y go,
@pluch


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est YodaNED !!
> Je checke la dinde et file la ratatouille en case "jeux de 20heures"
> A zut m'a trompo de thread...lol
> Bon allé j'y go,
> @pluch


t'es con des fois mais on aime ça!    :love:


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

tien je vien de chargé le dernier pod cast mac g   

s'est rigolo les radios libre comme ça on se croirait en 1981


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

holala s'est foux le monde qui y a ici


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

bon aller un 4 a la suite et sans forcé 

je vais me couché bisous et bonne nuit a tous ceux qui vont passé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Good night


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Good night



Hello les floodeurs !! 


ps: Je prend le flambeau


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Bonne Journée les flooooooooodeurs !!!!!!!   

Je part sur la côte d'opale    !!!

plage, soleil, sable fin !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Allez !!! réveillez vous les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs  .


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:





Salut Mikoooooo comment vas tu ? Tu as pas trop reve de minnie  :love:


----------



## -greg- (3 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde   
bien dormi


----------



## -greg- (3 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> bien dormi



bon je repasse 
alors a tout a l'heure


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> bien dormi





Salut ! Très mal dormi , j'ai mal a l'épaule dû a mon vaccin


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

La tête dans le paté moué ce matin,
évidament, à jouer au Kamoulox jusqu'à 2h du matin avec Toys, c'est pas malin.
Mais je suis un peu drogué à ce jeux...
Cht'it café hein?


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La tête dans le paté moué ce matin,
> évidament, à jouer au Kamoulox jusqu'à 2h du matin avec Toys, c'est pas malin.
> Mais je suis un peu drogué à ce jeux...
> Cht'it café hein?





Pour ma part c déjà fait et le bébé va bien ? Ainsi que la mama ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour les flooreurs!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les flooreurs!




Salut Ange , prête pour une journée de flood  . Sinon ca va  :love:  ?


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

......:sleep:


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part c déjà fait et le bébé va bien ? Ainsi que la mama ?



Nickel !
Il rentrent à la maison fin de semaine  
Là après, je vais moins dormir... :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ange , prête pour une journée de flood  . Sinon ca va  :love:  ?


Oui ça va ! Une journée de flood p'être pas, j'travaille!! 
Tient d'ailleur c la pause café! J'descend prendre le café avec les collèges à tout à l'heure!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nickel !
> Il rentrent à la maison fin de semaine
> Là après, je vais moins dormir... :rose:



...mais c'est tellement de bonheur


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

C'est marrant 5mn puis apres c'est lassant quand meme nan


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nickel !
> Il rentrent à la maison fin de semaine
> Là après, je vais moins dormir... :rose:





C un pur bonheur un enfant même si il te reveille toutes les nuits c pas grave  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nickel !
> Il rentrent à la maison fin de semaine
> Là après, je vais moins dormir... :rose:


C ton premier enfant? 
 Ça c sûre!! Tu va être réveillé par des pleurs toutes les 3 ou 4h mais toi t'es un sacré veinard si ta femme allaite, pas de biberon, donc c forcément elle se lève.


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça va ! Une journée de flood p'être pas, j'travaille!!
> Tient d'ailleur c la pause café! J'descend prendre le café avec les collèges à tout à l'heure!





On reconnaît bien là , les travailleurs acharnés


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C un pur bonheur un enfant même si il te reveille toutes les nuits c pas grave  :rose:


Oui c clair! 
Puis à 2 ou 3 mois ça commence à gazouiller c géniale! Mais à 4mois ça commence à faire ses dents! Aïe! ça pleure plus fort encore!!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c clair!
> Puis à 2 ou 3 mois ça commence à gazouiller c géniale! Mais à 4mois ça commence à faire ses dents! Aïe! ça pleure plus fort encore!!!!




Mais c trop mignon un bambin !!! Tu as un bambin , ange ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On reconnaît bien là , les travailleurs acharnés



A toute


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C ton premier enfant?
> Ça c sûre!! Tu va être réveillé par des pleurs toutes les 3 ou 4h mais toi t'es un sacré veinard si ta femme allaite, pas de biberon, donc c forcément elle se lève.



Oui elle allaite et en plus ca lui fait des seins Enormes !!!


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

..:bebe::bebe::bebe:...


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Août 2005)

Salut NED,

Alors comme ça, un bambin tout neuf à la maison ce week-end ?
ça fait drôle de se retrouver à trois.  

L'allaitement c'est super si ça marche.
Le nôtre a été allaité jusqu'à 5 mois et demi, et à part un rhume donné par son papa au bout de 15 jours  , il a rien eu du tout. ça immunise.

Encore bravo.
Profite en bien pour le bisouter un max, il va grandir super vite.  

Je te souhaite que Maël fasse vite ses nuits et n'aie pas trop de coliques... parce que là, tout le monde déguste. :sleep:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Coucou les flooders !!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les flooders !!



Salut Freezy!!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Freezy!!



 ca va ma copine depuis hiers !! alors tu as regardé l'île ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Salut aux nouveaux arrivants  .


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut aux nouveaux arrivants  .



 Merci alors tu as regardé l'île toi aussi


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ca va ma copine depuis hiers !! alors tu as regardé l'île ?


SAlut!!! 
Bin non g pas r'gardé! 
J'avais pas mal de truc à faire chez moi, j'ai mis M6 en "font tache" pour avoir un peu d'bruit dans l'appart, et j'suis allée sur MAcG ! 
Et toi!!?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Sympa ton site image-gif.com que tu as mis dans ton adresse!!  J4trouve plein d'choses sympa


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Merci alors tu as regardé l'île toi aussi




Non en aucun cas , j'avais en fond la chaîne Histoire alors bon


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> SAlut!!!
> Bin non g pas r'gardé!
> J'avais pas mal de truc à faire chez moi, j'ai mis M6 en "font tache" pour avoir un peu d'bruit dans l'appart, et j'suis allée sur MAcG !
> Et toi!!?



Avec Pépé Noël on vient de commencer à faire les cadeaux de noël. Les listes arrivent déjà, et cette année beaucoup n'auront pas de cadeaux !!


----------



## madlen (3 Août 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

et moi hier soir je suis allée au ciné voir:
Charlie et la chocolaterie   

je m'attendais pas du tout a voir cela !!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi hier soir je suis allée au ciné voir:
> Charlie et la chocolaterie
> 
> je m'attendais pas du tout a voir cela !!





Tu as aimée ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Avec Pépé Noël on vient de commencer à faire les cadeaux de noël. Les listes arrivent déjà, et cette année beaucoup n'auront pas de cadeaux !!



Moi aussi j'veux des cadeaux!!!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi hier soir je suis allée au ciné voir:
> Charlie et la chocolaterie
> 
> je m'attendais pas du tout a voir cela !!



Ben moi j'hésite !!! c'est pas trop pour les gamins !!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'veux des cadeaux!!!


 
 Je suis en train d'étudier ta liste !!! et voir si elle compatible avec tout ceux que tu as aidés cette année !!


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Mouarfff


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi hier soir je suis allée au ciné voir:
> Charlie et la chocolaterie
> 
> je m'attendais pas du tout a voir cela !!



C'est bien ou pas? j'ai vu la bande annonce mais j'hésite encore!! ça a l'air quand même bien particulier... :mouais:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff


 
Quel est ce mot ? :hein:


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

C'est l'univers de Burton..


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ou pas? j'ai vu la bande annonce mais j'hésite encore!! ça a l'air quand même bien particulier... :mouais:





Tu n'as jamais lu le livre étant petite ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as jamais lu le livre étant petite ?


Non? j'savais même pas qu'y avais un livre..


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ce mot ? :hein:



C'est une onomatopé


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est une onomatopé



Ah ok merci ... Sinon crois tu qu'on sera un jour si ce film est bien ou pas !!


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok merci ... Sinon crois tu qu'on sera un jour si ce film est bien ou pas !!



J'avais bien aimé le bouquin qd j'etais gamin aussi, j'ai vu le film et ça reflete plutot bien l'univers du livre, il faut voir ça comme un conte


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 
Bonjourno !!!


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 Franswa ! 
Bonjour à tous


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien aimé le bouquin qd j'etais gamin aussi, j'ai vu le film et ça reflete plutot bien l'univers du livre, il faut voir ça comme un conte


 
 C'est du genre harry potter ?


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est du genre harry potter ?



Jamais lu, jamais vu


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjourno !!!


 Ça se passe bien chez le père nowel ?


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :love:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Jamais lu, jamais vu



Jamais entendu :hein:

mais sur quelle planète vis-tu ??


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Franswa !
> Bonjour à tous


 NANO :love:

 Comment ça va ce matin ?



PS : je sais il est 11h30 mais c'est encore le matin


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est du genre harry potter ?


Pas vraiment, c'est un univers vraiment farfelu... Moi je l'ai trouvé génial, mais bon, j'adore Tim Burton autant que Roald Dahl, donc je ne suis pas très objective !    :love:


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

dtc .


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde :love:


 Bonjour Virpeen


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> NANO :love:
> 
> Comment ça va ce matin ?
> 
> ...


Bien sur que c'est le matin... jusqu'à midi... ensuite c'est le midi, jusqu'à 14h... ensuite l'après-midi... bon je crois quon a compris ! 
Je vais très bien, et toi ? La soirée fut bonne ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que c'est le matin... jusqu'à midi... ensuite c'est le midi, jusqu'à 14h... ensuite l'après-midi... bon je crois quon a compris !
> Je vais très bien, et toi ? La soirée fut bonne ?


 Repos hier soir 

Ça fait du bien de temps en temps :love:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Tout le monde est poli ici c'est bien !!


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Alors, on parle littérature ?  
Si vous avez une ou deux journées devant vous, vous pouvez lire un bouquin de Roald Dahl (celui qui a écrit "Charlie et la Chocolaterie", entre autres...) : vous ne serez pas déçus :rose: 

En tout cas : merci Tim d'avoir réalisé ce film :love: ! Il est absolument fantastique ! :love: 
Bon, ok, quand on est fan de Tim Burton, on n'est pas toujours très objectif :rose:


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Repos hier soir
> 
> Ça fait du bien de temps en temps :love:


Ouais, surtout pendant les vacances, c'est tellement fatigant...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, c'est un univers vraiment farfelu... Moi je l'ai trouvé génial, mais bon, j'adore Tim Burton autant que Roald Dahl, donc je ne suis pas très objective !    :love:


Oups, j'avais pas vu ce que tu avais posté ! :love: 
Heu  :  on s'connaît ? On peut p't'être faire connaissance :rose: ?


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on parle littérature ?
> Si vous avez une ou deux journées devant vous, vous pouvez lire un bouquin de Roald Dahl (celui qui a écrit "Charlie et la Chocolaterie", entre autres...) : vous ne serez pas déçus :rose:
> 
> En tout cas : merci Tim d'avoir réalisé ce film :love: ! Il est absolument fantastique ! :love:
> Bon, ok, quand on est fan de Tim Burton, on n'est pas toujours très objectif :rose:


On se connaît ? :love:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


Bonjour!!


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On se connaît ? :love:


Bon, on va passer à l'étape suivante alors : si on vivait ensemble ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, surtout pendant les vacances, c'est tellement fatigant...


 Quand il y a des vagues... c'est beaucoup plus fatiguant 

Normalement, ça arrive ce soir grace à la tempête tropicale Franklin :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va passer à l'étape suivante alors : si on vivait ensemble ? :love:


Trop tard, déja fait...   :love:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  :  on s'connaît ? On peut p't'être faire connaissance :rose: ?




 Et pis j'aime pas l'écriture style SMS dans les forums, beurk ! 
Quoi?


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est poli ici c'est bien !!



 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!!


 Bonjour ange


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:



 Merci, merci !!


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quand il y a des vagues... c'est beaucoup plus fatiguant
> 
> Normalement, ça arrive ce soir grace à la tempête tropicale Franklin :love:


Faudrait que tu nous mettes des photos de temps en temps... des surfeurs, des vagues, des SURFEUSES !!!!!    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ou pas? j'ai vu la bande annonce mais j'hésite encore!! ça a l'air quand même bien particulier... :mouais:




oui, c 'est le mot : particulier !!!    

je n'ai pas vu des bandes d'annonces , j'ai entendu des critique mais sur "l'esprit "du film rien ..... 

c'est une faible, une morale ..... on pourrait le comparer a pinocchio


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que tu nous mettes des photos de temps en temps... des surfeurs, des vagues, des SURFEUSES !!!!!    :rose:


Wouai des SURFEURS!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ange



Vous faites pareils avec aurevoir ... ? :hein:


Parceque sinon on s'en sort plus


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci !!



Thanks what?


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Ca dépend des personnes :sacarstic:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c 'est le mot : particulier !!!
> 
> je n'ai pas vu des bandes d'annonces , j'ai entendu des critique mais sur "l'esprit "du film rien .....
> 
> c'est une faible, une morale ..... on pourrait le comparer a pinocchio



Ha :mouais: Et tu mettrait quoi comme note sur 20 ?


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Thanks what?



 Je sais pas, c'est du flood ça vient comme ça !!


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites pareils avec aurevoir ... ? :hein:
> 
> 
> Parceque sinon on s'en sort plus


 Quand on me dit Bonjour, je répond 


Peut être que c'est pas une bonne solution... :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me dit Bonjour, je répond
> 
> 
> Peut être que c'est pas une bonne solution... :rose:



Sisi ça fait plaisir quand on répond, tient même que je te l'redit: Bonjour Franswa!


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que tu nous mettes des photos de temps en temps... des surfeurs, des vagues, des SURFEUSES !!!!!    :rose:


 Je retiens


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Je lance un appel : Gregg a besoin d'un massage à l'épaule il a mal depuis sa piqûre d'hier... 

 :modo:  :modo:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Sisi ça fait plaisir quand on répond, tient même que je te l'redit: Bonjour Franswa!


 héhéhé


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me dit Bonjour, je répond
> 
> 
> Peut être que c'est pas une bonne solution... :rose:



 Tu es poli, c'est bien, tu auras une image tout à l'heure ... 


:love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, c'est du flood ça vient comme ça !!



oui oui c'est ce qu'on dit...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je retiens


Retiens aussi SURFEURS!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je lance un appel : Gregg a besoin d'un massage à l'épaule il a mal depuis sa piqûre d'hier...
> 
> :modo:  :modo:




 Gregg c'est une fille ou un ga's ?
 si c'est une fille on peut s'arranger !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha :mouais: Et tu mettrait quoi comme note sur 20 ?




et pourqui y mettre une note?   

le film est bien malgré quil ne  soit pas le style de film que j'aime voire et revoire


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me dit Bonjour, je répond
> 
> 
> Peut être que c'est pas une bonne solution... :rose:



 Bonjour !!


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Gregg c'est une fille ou un ga's ?
> si c'est une fille on peut s'arranger !!



c'est un gaz


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Gregg c'est une fille ou un ga's ?
> si c'est une fille on peut s'arranger !!





Une fille avec un prénom de mec , tu crois pas qu'il y a un problème ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu es poli, c'est bien, tu auras une image tout à l'heure ...
> 
> 
> :love:


 Merci  Mais j'en veux pas  J'en ai déjà trop


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Gregg c'est une fille ou un ga's ?
> si c'est une fille on peut s'arranger !!



Freezy, va te chauffer les neurones, ils sont trop froids là pour fonctionner correctement...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une fille avec un prénom de mec , tu crois pas qu'il y a un problème ?


J'pense qu'il a eu un doute à cause de ton avatar!!!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une fille avec un prénom de mec , tu crois pas qu'il y a un problème ?



Un mec avec un avatar de fille c'est là qu'il y a un problème ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je lance un appel : Gregg a besoin d'un massage à l'épaule il a mal depuis sa piqûre d'hier...
> 
> :modo:  :modo:


 Je veux bien le masser moi !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Retiens aussi SURFEURS!!!   :rateau:


 Y en aura surement moins


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Et pis j'aime pas l'écriture style SMS dans les forums, beurk !
> Quoi?


Je crois qu'il y en a qui veulent se lancer dans un concours d'orthographe...  
Allons-y : attends, je mets de côté les articles d'un magazine que je suis en train de corriger et je suis à toi !


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'pense qu'il a eu un doute à cause de ton avatar!!!



 !!


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien le masser moi !



C'est moi qui tient la caisse... 50¤ l'heure s'il vous plait!


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y en a qui veulent se lancer dans un concours d'orthographe...
> Allons-y : attends, je mets de côté les articles d'un magazine que je suis en train de corriger et je suis à toi !



Oula moi j'déclare forfait d'avance!


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Un mec avec un avatar de fille c'est là qu'il y a un problème ...


C'est pas un problème   : certains ont un avatar asexué et... m'enfin bon... tout marche très bien, quoi !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci  Mais j'en veux pas  J'en ai déjà trop


 C'est pas bien de refuser un cadeau ...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Roberto m'a fait bobo :casse: 



C'est pô grave, j't'en veux pô car:

JE VOUS AIME TOUS!!!  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui tient la caisse... 50¤ l'heure s'il vous plait!


 Dis donc, tu serais pas un peu mac... toi ?
Et puis, c'est moi qui donne le tarif et ce sera bien plus que ça !!! 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de refuser un cadeau ...




moi je veux bien : on m'offre rarement un cadeau !!!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Hey Bonjour Fransy !! 

ça va depuis le temps ?


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto m'a fait bobo :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 etudiant69 !!!
Nous aussi on t'aime !    :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de refuser un cadeau ...


 Bon d'accord


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien le masser moi !





Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :love:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Bon je vais allé manger les copains bonne appétit !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien : on m'offre rarement un cadeau !!!



 Je te trouve ça plus tard.
 Je part faire mes petites courses aux halles (une des plus belles de France ... Par J.P Coff ... ) 


:love::love::love:


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien : on m'offre rarement un cadeau !!!


Tiens, c'est pour toi Roberta... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Hey Bonjour Fransy !!
> 
> ça va depuis le temps ?


 Tu a l'air d'aller bien


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :love:


 Ne sois pas si vite enjoué, tu ne sais pas ce qui t'attends ...


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais allé manger les copains bonne appétit !!


 Bon app' 


Et mange pas trop froid


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais allé manger les copains bonne appétit !!



Moi aussi j'vais y aller ! Bon appétit!  Miam mian g faimmmmm !


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Tu vas enfin pouvoir essayer  tes gans de velcro


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'vais y aller ! Bon appétit!  Miam mian g faimmmmm !


Bon app' !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

merci pour le petit paquet !!!!!!    

il est deja midi ???? parfait, moi j'ai pas faim !!


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Bon je vais aller à la cantine,





au fait c'est mon dernier jours de taf avant les vacances


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

'lut...
et *Bon'Ap !*


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais aller à la cantine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors bon app' et bonnes vacances d'avance !


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Moi aussi, je vais manger 


@plustard :love:


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour Au revoir bon appetit a demain bonne vacances


19 posts de resumés la


----------



## Universe player (3 Août 2005)

à tous les présents  et bon app à ceux qui sont partis manger !!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> à tous les présents  et bon app à ceux qui sont partis manger !!!!!


 Universe player


----------



## salamèche (3 Août 2005)

Salut bouilla


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Salut sala


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Universe et Salamèche !!!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

On se redit bonjour, quand on revient du déjeuner ou pas ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 
Je viens de me lever, je me suis endormi à 4h30 en me couchant à 23h, j'ignore pourquoi, c'est vraiment pesant...


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

salut a tous !
j'avais bien mi le réveil a 11H mais sa a pas marché


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> Je viens de me lever, je me suis endormi à 4h30 en me couchant à 23h, j'ignore pourquoi, c'est vraiment pesant...




surement parce que t'avais trop des moutons a compter !!!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement parce que t'avais trop des moutons a compter !!!



Ou de dindes !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ou de dindes !!






toi file au coin !!!!! puni !!!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi file au coin !!!!! puni !!!


Mais madame...
.... c'est pas moi !!!


C'est lui en bas ... le tout bleu !


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

ca y est j'suis revennue de la cantine! ça fait du bien d'manger  + parties de pig-pong pour digerer!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ca y est j'suis revennue de la cantine! ça fait du bien d'manger  + parties de pig-pong pour digerer!





Ca va on s'embête pas  .


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va on s'embête pas  .



Non ça va en effet! C cool ici!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ca y est j'suis revennue de la cantine! ça fait du bien d'manger  + parties de pig-pong pour digerer!


et qu'est ce qu'elle à manger la petite !!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est ce qu'elle à manger la petite !!



Plein d'choses délicieuses pour 2¤ seulement!  Notre chef cuisto est un super chef!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non ça va en effet! C cool ici!





tu travailles au club med ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> tu travailles au club med ?


Non mieux  j'fais avancer la Science !!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non mieux  j'fais avancer la Science !!



Tu travails à l'élaboration d'un cerveau pour Filolonl alors ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Tiens, ange_63 non plus n'a pas compris le fonctionnement de icone-gif.com


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu travails à l'élaboration d'un cerveau pour Filolonl alors ?


Non ça c un cas désespéré même les labo Americain ont laissé tombé!!!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ange_63 non plus n'a pas compris le fonctionnement de icone-gif.com



Ha et pourquoi? Quest ce quelle a mon image ! :rose:


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non mieux  j'fais avancer la Science !!





Tu travailles a Rhone Poulenc ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles a Rhone Poulenc ?



Ah tu m'intéresses là ...

... pourquoi tu dis ça ? parceque en ce moment je fais en stage chez eux !


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles a Rhone Poulenc ?


Non, c à Lyon Rhône Poulenc


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c à Lyon Rhône Poulenc




Merci Madame mais j'ai une excuse , j'ai mal digéré mon vaccin ca marche ?  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu m'intéresses là ...
> 
> ... pourquoi tu dis ça ? parceque en ce moment je fais en stage chez eux !



Ha que fais tu com stage là bas?


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu m'intéresses là ...
> 
> ... pourquoi tu dis ça ? parceque en ce moment je fais en stage chez eux !




Madame travaille dans la science donc je pensai a ca , c tout


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha et pourquoi? Quest ce quelle a mon image ! :rose:


icone-gif ne permet pas de faire des liens directs. C'est pourquoi tout le monde voit ceci (cf fichier joint) à la place de l'image que tu voulais mettre. Tout le monde sauf ceux qui ont accédé à l'image auparavant (c'est à dire toi et ceux qui comme moi on fait "afficher l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre" par curiosité), pour le temps que le bonne image se trouve dans le cache.

Solution: télécharger l'image, l'héberger quelque part (chez imageshack par exemple) à condition que ce soit autorisé (lire sur le site la question des droits), et pis voila.

Ou mieux: se faire une image soi même


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu m'intéresses là ...
> 
> ... pourquoi tu dis ça ? parceque en ce moment je fais en stage chez eux !


 FFX :love:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Madame mais j'ai une excuse , j'ai mal digéré mon vaccin ca marche ?  :love:



hummm :mouais: mouai


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> hummm :mouais: mouai





Roooh trop injuste , j'ai trop mal    :love:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Madame travaille dans la science donc je pensai a ca , c tout


Ouaip, t'as trop regardé Ushuaïa toi


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Madame travaille dans la science donc je pensai a ca , c tout



Ah c'est tout ...
...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> icone-gif ne permet pas de faire des liens directs. C'est pourquoi tout le monde voit ceci (cf fichier joint) à la place de l'image que tu voulais mettre. Tout le monde sauf ceux qui ont accédé à l'image auparavant (c'est à dire toi et ceux qui comme moi on fait "afficher l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre" par curiosité), pour le temps que le bonne image se trouve dans le cache.
> 
> Solution: télécharger l'image, l'héberger quelque part (chez imageshack par exemple) à condition que ce soit autorisé (lire sur le site la question des droits), et pis voila.
> 
> Ou mieux: se faire une image soi même



Ha wouai ok!! En effet!  merci! ça marche j'y cours!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, t'as trop regardé Ushuaïa toi





Je m'informe , monsieur


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> FFX :love:


Ils sont beaux mes amis ...
... ils viennent de découvrir  mac


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh trop injuste , j'ai trop mal    :love:  :rose:


 chochote


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est tout ...
> ...


s'est l'ognion qui fait la force.  



 a tous


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha que fais tu com stage là bas?


Un stage dans le service export ...
... la classe  (2nd degré)


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont beaux mes amis ...
> ... ils viennent de découvrir  mac


 Ils sont super 


Tu les as trouvé où ? à moins que ce soit toi qui les ai fait


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est l'ognion qui fait la force.
> 
> 
> 
> a tous


Contre les vampires ...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Comme ça ça va mieux 
 ..
 ..
 ..
\ /
 Pour l'image, tout l'monde la voie cette fois? :mouais:



:rose:


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont super
> 
> 
> Tu les as trouvé où ? à moins que ce soit toi qui les ai fait



Oui, oui c'est moi je les aient fait en 5 minutes tout à l'heure ...

... pendant que je mangeai 

_Hum ça sent le mito _


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Contre les vampires ...


non dans l'omelette bien sur!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> chochote





Tu peux parler c pas moi qui a 6h du matin ne prends pas des initiatives


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ça va mieux
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ...


 Ça marche


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

La nouvelle souris Apple en vidéo: ici


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler c pas moi qui a 6h du matin ne prends pas des initiatives


  pas grave  Ce sera meilleur plus tard :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui c'est moi je les aient fait en 5 minutes tout à l'heure ...
> 
> ... pendant que je mangeai
> 
> _Hum ça sent le mito _


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pas grave  Ce sera meilleur plus tard :love:




Ca sera pour quand ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche



Merci! 

Mais elle n'est pas animée!!! 
Je réessayerai chez moi avec mon IBook :love:


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


Et en plus ça sent pas la rose un mito !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle souris Apple en vidéo: ici




c'est bien petit la boule mais  ...  , j'aime bien  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!
> 
> Mais elle n'est pas animée!!!
> Je réessayerai chez moi avec mon IBook :love:


Oui t'as pas du t'y prendre correctement...  

Tiens je te donne un coup de main


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

je crois que j vais partir faire une sieste


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera pour quand ?


 Je sais pas encore


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'as pas du t'y prendre correctement...
> 
> Tiens je te donne un coup de main



MERCI!!!! Mais comment t'as fais??? J'ai eu beau refaire plusieurs fois la manip ça ne marchait pas! J'pense que c lorsque je récupère le gif dans icone-gif.com, une fois enregistrée sur mon bureau , quand je l'ouvre elle n'est plus animée! Les logiciels que j'ai sur ce PC de M***E c paint et Imaging qui ne récupèrent qu'une seule image du gif!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Tient je lui ai trouvé un petit copain à ton ange


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Ouvre le ac quicktime et tu verras qu'il est bien animé ton gif...forcement les editeurs d'image ne lisent pas les sequences videos..


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre le ac quicktime et tu verras qu'il est bien animé ton gif...forcement les editeurs d'image ne lisent pas les sequences videos..


Pff quel bazzard c PC!! Faut tout leur faire en + ! 

Merci du tuyau ! J'vais essayer!


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> MERCI!!!! Mais comment t'as fais??? J'ai eu beau refaire plusieurs fois la manip ça ne marchait pas! J'pense que c lorsque je récupère le gif dans icone-gif.com, une fois enregistrée sur mon bureau , quand je l'ouvre elle n'est plus animée! Les logiciels que j'ai sur ce PC de M***E c paint et Imaging qui ne récupèrent qu'une seule image du gif!


Franchement je ne comprends pas ce que tu racontes. Quand tu télécharges un fichier (clic-droit + enregistrer l'image ou kekchose comme ça) tu n'utilises pas d'autre logiciel, tu as juste à l'uploader dans imageshack. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu parles de paint et tout ça ??????


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Franchement je ne comprends pas ce que tu racontes. Quand tu télécharges un fichier (clic-droit + enregistrer l'image ou kekchose comme ça) tu n'utilises pas d'autre logiciel, tu as juste à l'uploader dans imageshack. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu parles de paint et tout ça ??????


C quand je l'ouvre pour la regarder, comme dit bouilla ça ne marche qu'avec quicktime pour "lire " les gif!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tient je lui ai trouvé un petit copain à ton ange



Hum ravissant il est bien Potelé celui là!!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ravissant il est bien Potelé celui là!!



T'as vu des petits coeurs que pour toi c'est pas mignon !!!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre le ac quicktime et tu verras qu'il est bien animé ton gif...forcement les editeurs d'image ne lisent pas les sequences videos..



Y a même pas quicktime !!!  sur ce fichu ordi! Bha c pas grave vu ce que je fais dessus j'en ai pas besoin!


----------



## bouilla (3 Août 2005)

Tu fais tes besoin dessus


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu des petits coeurs que pour toi c'est pas mignon !!!


 
Vi j'ai vu c tout mignon, on lui croquerait bien une fesse! 

Mais t'as vu d'où il lui sortent les p'tits coeurs... :rose: Remarque c mieux qu'des gaz


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tes besoin dessus


A part du flood... hummm de la programmation orientée objet !


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C quand je l'ouvre pour la regarder, comme dit bouilla ça ne marche qu'avec quicktime pour "lire " les gif!


Ça n'explique pas pourquoi tu t'es retrouvé à uploader un fichier non animé.
Pour cela il a fallut que tu sauvegardes après l'avoir "regardé", ou kekchose comme ça...

Si tu veux absolument le voir animé, ouvre le dans ton navigateur tout simplement !!!!! (Ouaip même sur PC un drag-and-drop devrait marcher). Mais pourquoi _l'ouvrir_ ? C'est pas ça que tu veux, ce que tu veux c'est l'uploader...

_L'informatique c'est simple, pourquoi chercher à la compliquer ?    _


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'explique pas pourquoi tu t'es retrouvé à uploader un fichier non animé.
> Pour cela il a fallut que tu sauvegardes après l'avoir "regardé", ou kekchose comme ça...
> 
> Si tu veux absolument le voir animé, ouvre le dans ton navigateur tout simplement !!!!! (Ouaip même sur PC un drag-and-drop devrait marcher). Mais pourquoi _l'ouvrir_ ? C'est pas ça que tu veux, ce que tu veux c'est l'uploader...



Je voulais vérifier que j'avais bien la bonne image!! La première fois que j'ai enregistré l'fichier j'avais le logo de icone-gif.com..
G un peut d'mal avec les liens moi


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais vérifier que j'avais bien la bonne image!! La première fois que j'ai enregistré l'fichier j'avais ça :



et mais tu fais cocu mon ange avec Freezi (c'est comme ça qu'il s'appelle je crois?)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux absolument le voir animé, ouvre le dans ton navigateur




c'etait bien quand meme l'epoque ou Apercu, lisait les gif animé.........


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et mais tu fais cocu mon ange avec Freezi (c'est comme ça qu'il s'appelle je crois?)



Mais non mais non voyon!!! 
Moi ce que je vois dans la signature de Freezy c ça: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors j'ai voulu récupérer le lien de cette image à partir de sa signature, mais malheureusement pour moi c l'bonhomme de neige qui s'affiche! Arrrfff j'en ai marre de ces fichu liens!!!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

C bon cette fois tout s'affiche correctement et tout l'monde à compris ? 
:rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C bon cette fois tout s'affiche correctement et tout l'monde à compris ?
> :rose:




....


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C bon cette fois tout s'affiche correctement et tout l'monde à compris ?
> :rose:


Yes sir ...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....



Haa super!! Merci Stook 
Mais c trop tard j'me suis pendue de désespoir!  
J'rigole!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Yes sir ...



Merci merci 

Ps => Miss serait mieux 


			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> sir


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci
> 
> Ps => Miss serait mieux



Oui mais ça fait un peu con ...

yes miss ... :mouais:  ou alors  ok ladies !!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Re Salut les copains !!! et un spécial pour toi mon ange !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Re Salut les copains !!! et un spécial pour toi mon ange !!



et si tu relisais les 2 dernieres pages et ecoutais les conseils avisés de notre bon spyro...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Re Salut les copains !!! et un spécial pour toi *mon ange* !!


:rose: Merci, reSalut à toi Freezy ! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'etait bien quand meme l'epoque ou Apercu, lisait les gif animé.........


Ça je dois dire, pourquoi diable ont ils retiré le bouton "lire" ??


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça fait un peu con ...
> 
> yes miss ... :mouais:  ou alors  ok ladies !!



Ok Com t'y veux!


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et si tu relisais les 2 dernieres pages et ecoutais les conseils avisés de notre bon spyro...



Par rapport à mon bonhome et bien je vais tout faire pour vous être le plus agréable à tout à l'heure alors !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça je dois dire, pourquoi diable ont ils retiré le bouton "lire" ??



aucune idée, je leur ai ecrit pour savoir, mais aucune reponse....comprend vraiment pas...
c'etait sacrement pratique....


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça je dois dire, pourquoi diable ont ils retiré le bouton "lire" ??



 Oui c vrai!!! Au début j'croyais que ça venait d'moi, que je ne savais plus où l'trouver...mais non j'avais pas la berlue !! Ils l'ont ENLEVE!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Par rapport à mon bonhome et bien je vais tout faire pour vous être le plus agréable à tout à l'heure alors !!



mais c'est le gel qui te constipe comme ça....
en tout cas, merci, ce sera plus joli....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

bon, cher amis, me casse...++
passez un bon apres-midi...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, cher amis, me casse...++
> passez un bon apres-midi...



Salut!!  !! Bonne aprèm!


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

J'ai plusieurs explications possibles:
1 - c'était bugué (mais bien caché) et ils avaient pas que ça à faire de le réparer
2 - ils voulaient le refaire en utilisant core image ou core pouet pouet mais ils l'ont pas fini/débugué avant la sortie de 10.4
3 - ils voulaient le refaire en utilisant core image ou core pouet pouet mais le stagiaire qui s'en occupait a fini son stage avant que ce soit prêt
4 - le développeur responsable du programme a jugé que ça ne l'intéressait plus de le faire (j'ai la nette impression qu'ils n'ont pas des cahiers des charges très précis chez Apple, parfois il me semble que les développeurs font un peu trop ce qui leur plait...)
5 - ils n'avaient plus assez de développeurs pour s'occuper de ça, ils travaillent tous sur Roseta et compagnie maintenant...


Pour être sérieux, ça fait 2/3 ans maintenant que j'ai la sérieuse impression qu'ils manquent de ressources de développement chez Apple, que ce soit pour faire des mises à jour non buguées, pour corriger des merdouilles (le redimensionnement automatique dans le Finder de fenêtre à bordures grises est toujours merdique par exemple), ou pour quoi que ce soit d'autre. Bien sûr il peut aussi s'agir d'une politique minable de gestion des divers projets internes, avec des priorités à la con.


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Coucou les gens ! Je viens de me réveiller après une petite sieste d'1 heure je suis encore plus mal que tout a l'heure . Vive la médecine !


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plusieurs explications possibles:
> 1 - c'était bugué (mais bien caché) et ils avaient pas que ça à faire de le réparer
> 2 - ils voulaient le refaire en utilisant core image ou core pouet pouet mais ils l'ont pas fini/débugué avant la sortie de 10.4
> 3 - ils voulaient le refaire en utilisant core image ou core pouet pouet mais le stagiaire qui s'en occupait a fini son stage avant que ce soit prêt
> ...



Les développeurs ont peut être fait l'objet d'une restructuration du personnel!!!  Il n'y a peut être plus que qq personnes pour tout faire....


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les gens ! Je viens de me réveiller après une petite sieste d'1 heure je suis encore plus mal que tout a l'heure . Vive la médecine !



Décicément!!! ça pas toi!! Vaccinnez vous qu'y disait!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Décicément!!! ça pas toi!! Vaccinnez vous qu'y disait!!!





Tu es bien gentille , petit ange  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Ca y est je suis beau !!


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis beau !!



Presque  => cf tes MP !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse ici !!! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

hop un peu d'arsenic


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse ici !!!
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Bois un coup ... (cf)


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hop un peu d'arsenic



Arfff NOOOOON
All floodeurs are dead :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis beau !!



Dans ce domaine petit, tu seras toujours le second !!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

non je mets des capotes perso


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non je mets des capotes perso



:mouais: Porkoi tu parles de ça ? :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bois un coup ... (cf)


Tu as besoin de ça pour t'amuser toi ???


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as besoin de ça pour t'amuser toi ???


 
 Pas nécéssairement ...

 Sea, sex and sun ça me suffit !!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Oui, mais couvert


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais couvert


Les 3 en plus ...

... bien vu !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

tulmonde a ses gift animés ?
 parfait !!!!   


sinon, quoi a l'horizont ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tulmonde a ses gift animés ?
> parfait !!!!
> 
> 
> sinon, quoi a l'horizont ?



Ben à l'horizon y'à toujours pas le "t" !!  ....


.... dés fois je m'impressionne moi-même !!


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Porkoi tu parles de ça ? :mouais:


 parce que c'est important !


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ben à l'horizon y'à toujours pas le "t" !!  ....
> 
> 
> .... dés fois je m'impressionne moi-même !!


 alors qu'a gif si :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tulmonde a ses gift animés ?
> parfait !!!!


Oui alors toi avec ton truc épileptique là hein bon !


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'à Gif si :rateau:


Ouaip j'ai du russian earl grey et son délicieux arôme de bergamote si tu veux, ou des infusions si t'aimes pas ce thé, mais je suis de retour à Lille là alors ça va pas être possible en fait


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2005)

Je m'emmerde... Mais qu'est ce que je m'emmerde!!! :sleep: 

Pourtant j'arrête pas de bosser et j'ai même pas le temps, mais là, je m'emmerde, même en bossant...
C'est être au tel avec les fournisseurs de mauvaise foi, c'est emmerdant...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors toi avec ton truc épileptique là hein bon !




jaloux !!!!!!!!     

tu veux aussi un coeur clignotant ?


----------



## toys (3 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je m'emmerde... Mais qu'est ce que je m'emmerde!!! :sleep:
> 
> Pourtant j'arrête pas de bosser et j'ai même pas le temps, mais là, je m'emmerde, même en bossant...
> C'est être au tel avec les fournisseurs de mauvaise foi, c'est emmerdant...



change de fournisseur!


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux aussi un coeur clignotant ?


Je veux bien un coeur, mais pas le tien (qui est déjà pris, n'est-ce pas ?)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien un coeur, mais pas le tien (qui est déjà pris, n'est-ce pas ?)


 oui, mais la fonction d'amant n'est pas encore occupée... si?


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais la fonction d'amant n'est pas encore occupée... si?


Tu n'as pas idée   
J'ose à peine imaginer la taille de son placard  

_Je dis ça, c'est pas du tout pour te faire une drole de réputation, ma tatav adorée  :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais la fonction d'amant n'est pas encore occupée... si?




non !!!!!!!     

et elle ne le sera jamais sauf pour...... mon cher teo !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 


pardon sonny cheri !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas idée
> J'ose à peine imaginer la taille de son placard
> 
> _Je dis ça, c'est pas du tout pour te faire une drole de réputation, ma tatav adorée  :love: _


trop tard, c'est fait...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas idée
> J'ose à peine imaginer la taille de son placard
> 
> _Je dis ça, c'est pas du tout pour te faire une drole de réputation, ma tatav adorée  :love: _




t'inquiete  :love:  :love: 

mon placard est plein mais rarement sort de là quelq'un


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non !!!!!!!
> 
> et elle ne le sera jamais sauf pour...... mon cher teo !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


et c'est là que tous mes espoirs s'effondrent soudain...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien un coeur, mais pas le tien (qui est déjà pris, n'est-ce pas ?)




un attendant celui de ta dulcinée je t'offre celui là


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> et c'est là que tous mes espoirs s'effondrent soudain...




mais dcz !!!!!     tu vas les chercher a la sortie
du the dansant du dimanche aprem ?


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non !!!!!!!
> 
> et elle ne le sera jamais sauf pour...... mon cher teo !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...




... qu'est-ce que j'aime entendre des choses comme ça... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... qu'est-ce que j'aime entendre des choses comme ça... :love: :love:




chutttttt !!!!!!!      


pour vivre heureux il faut vivre cachés !!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Août 2005)

Salut les tourtereaux   

fin de journée.
peux pas encore partir...
j'en ai marre de ce job.  

Va falloir que ça change.


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

bon, je veux bien essayer mais tu sais que ça fait super longtemps que je suis sorti du placard  faudrait pas m'y renfermer trop longtemps  j'aime pas me cacher trop longtemps, après c'est plus du tout rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

moi question emplois j'ai bien peur que le dernier entretien n'a pa porté ses fruits  
j'ai plus de nouvelles depuis une semaine     :rateau:  :rateau: 


personne a besoin d'un repondeur telephonique vivant?   
j'ai un joli accent moi !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Chose promise ... Voici ton image .



:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bon, je veux bien essayer mais tu sais que ça fait super longtemps que je suis sorti du placard  faudrait pas m'y renfermer trop longtemps  j'aime pas me cacher trop longtemps, après c'est plus du tout rigolo




oui t'as raison, il faut aerer le placard .....surtout s'il y a trop de monde dedans


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bon, je veux bien essayer mais tu sais que ça fait super longtemps que je suis sorti du placard  faudrait pas m'y renfermer trop longtemps  j'aime pas me cacher trop longtemps, après c'est plus du tout rigolo



C'était ça l'odeur de naphtaline


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise ... Voici ton image .
> 
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




merci mais tu te prends trop tard !!!!!     

elle a eté deja posté cette nuit dans le concour gogole !!     :love:


----------



## Malow (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci mais tu te prends trop tard !!!!!
> 
> elle a eté deja posté cette nuit dans le concour gogole !!     :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci mais tu te prends trop tard !!!!!
> 
> elle a eté deja posté cette nuit dans le concour gogole !!     :love:



 Mince, alors
Moi qui cherche depuis des heures pour finalement voir que c'est déjà posté !
Je vais en chercher une autre ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'était ça l'odeur de naphtaline




je me suis toujours demandé si on était rangé dans des tiroirs séparés ou sur cintre, les uns contre les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'était ça l'odeur de naphtaline




me parle pas de cela !!!!!!      

le mois dernier , prete a partir en italie je decouvre une mite :affraid: dans mon dressing 

j'envoie fifille chercher de la naphtaline ,  j'en disperse  800 grammes , ferme la porte et...
quand je suis revenue le dimanche soir le coté nuit de l'appart etait irrespirable !!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

800 grammes ??????? tu collectionnes les habits de la première guerre mondiale ou quoi ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mince, alors
> Moi qui cherche depuis des heures pour finalement voir que c'est déjà posté !
> Je vais en chercher une autre ...
> 
> ...




c'est parfait et.... n'oublie pas  le concour gogole !!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 800 grammes ??????? tu collectionnes les habits de la première guerre mondiale ou quoi ???



c'est toi qui a posté une image de la mite ....j'avais bien celle que tu m'avais posté   

et c'est encore toi qui m'as dit d'aller chercher la naphataline sans me dire la quantité .....
j'en ai mis 2 sachets !!!    

je ne pense plus que apres cela j'en ai encore !!!    




ps: mon dressing doit faire 6m


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Août 2005)

Plutôt que la naphtaline, y'a les boules de cèdre qui marchent aussi. Et c'est plus agréable.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est parfait et.... n'oublie pas  le concour gogole !!!!!!!      :love:


 Je posterais donc dans ce fil . 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

Ce soir mission dodo sur la playa pour être prêt à surfer au plus tôt demain matin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt que la naphtaline, y'a les boules de cèdre qui marchent aussi. Et c'est plus agréable.




il faudra que j'y pense aux prochaines courses meme si je ne devrais plus en avoir....

j'ai pas de vieux armoires a part la vieille biblioteque dans le salon et la realisation du dressing doit avoir maxi 4 ans 

ma mere aussi m'as dit avoir un produit miracle  inodore mais quand je suis arrivée chez elle on a plus pensée a en parler

j'aimerais quand meme savoir comment cette mite est arrivée la dedans 
je ne laisse jamais  la porte  ouverte


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: mon dressing doit faire 6m


Ah ouais, c'est pas comme mes 5 tshirt que je dois laver chaque semaine


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je posterais donc dans ce fil .
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:





okki , j'attends    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, c'est pas comme mes 5 tshirt que je dois laver chaque semaine




boffff.... il n'y a plus grand chose la dedans que je puisse porter ..... 
plein de pull et de truc que je ne mettra pratiquement plus : 
j'ai trop grossi et perdre du pois c'est comme pour mon boulot: je perd de plus en plus d'espoir  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir mission dodo sur la playa pour être prêt à surfer au plus tôt demain matin :love:



quel plan cool que vollà, pendant ce temps j'essaierai de remonter    


_y'a un hotspot pas loin ?   _


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2005)

salut les poulettes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les poulettes





combient de fois je dois t le repeter ?????     

iln'ay a pas des poulettes mais des coqs ou des dindes     .....
sauf exception bien sur !!


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> perdre du pois


Chiche !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> combient de fois je dois t le repeter ?????
> 
> iln'ay a pas des poulettes mais des coqs ou des dindes     .....
> sauf exception bien sur !!



l'exception qui confirme la règle


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Hep par ici!   ... 
déjà 19h30 !! que le temps passe vite...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chiche !




ben on fait quoi ?   

pas de sport , j'ai trop donnée a l'epoque   

sa existe pas un truc miracle mais vraiment miracle?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Apero-time! 
Bon app' à tous ceux qui passent à table!


----------



## Franswa (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> quel plan cool que vollà, pendant ce temps j'essaierai de remonter
> 
> 
> _y'a un hotspot pas loin ?   _


  Je viens d'aller faire les courses avec des potes pour ce soir :love:

Spot de Sainte barbe plutot cool  Le hotspot, c'est la cote sauvage de quiberon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

je regarde les info sur tf1 ....un peu marre du "no comment" sur euronews


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Incroyable !!!
J'ai trouvé ça dans ma boitalette:
Un marabout (d'ficelle) québécois !!!!









Ah non pardon, je dois être dislexique     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !!!
> J'ai trouvé ça dans ma boitalette:
> Un marabout (d'ficelle) québécois !!!!
> 
> ...





moi j'ai toujour aimée ce pouvoir qu'il dit posseder 

"retour immediat de la personne que vous aimez "   

mais e surtout le supreme

"desenvoutement"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !!!
> J'ai trouvé ça dans ma boitalette:
> Un marabout (d'ficelle) québécois !!!!
> 
> ...


 C'est vraiment magnifique, du pur génie comique!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


 'lu Cor, fait longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




et ce sera tout pour ce soir ?   

juste un lechuillage de vitre 

pas tres bavard toi , pas du tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ce sera tout pour ce soir ?
> juste un lechuillage de vitre
> pas tres bavard toi , pas du tout




*Cor*
est un artiste minimaliste Robertav

_J'aimerais juste mieux qu'il choisisse un autre smiley_


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'aller faire les courses avec des potes pour ce soir :love:
> 
> Spot de Sainte barbe plutot cool  Le hotspot, c'est la cote sauvage de quiberon





Je pensais à du wifi sur la plage 


c'est calme ce soir ou c'est moi qui rêve... à peine une page depuis mon dernier passage...


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Bonsoir les gens !


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _J'aimerais juste mieux qu'il choisisse un autre smiley_


Pourquoi ? Il est très bien !
Tu aurais ptet préféré ça:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Bonsoir !!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !!!




Bonsoir !!!!


----------



## Universe player (3 Août 2005)

on a pas de news du troufignon ou j'ai raté un épisode de la saga ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

_Je me faisais la réflexion comme ça, là, que 5 jours c'est long des fois.  :rateau: _


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Je me faisais la réflexion comme ça, là, que 5 jours c'est long des fois. :rateau: _


 
Pas pendant les fêtes de Bayonne :love: 
Elles commencent ce soir, et finissent dimanche dans la nuit.... :rateau: 5 jours qui vont passer trés vite pour moi 
J'passerais vous raconter.... si j'emerge de temps en temps


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

gnagnagnagnagnagna  
Y en a qui s'amusent, tant mieux pour eux  
(Tant mieux pour toi  :love:  :love:  :love:  )


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pas pendant les fêtes de Bayonne :love:
> Elles commencent ce soir, et finissent dimanche dans la nuit.... :rateau: 5 jours qui vont passer trés vite pour moi
> J'passerais vous raconter.... si j'emerge de temps en temps





Voilà où j'aurai dû aller  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Voilà où j'aurai dû aller  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


 Ben, qu'est ce que tu attends pour partir !!!


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagnagnagnagna
> Y en a qui s'amusent, tant mieux pour eux
> (Tant mieux pour toi :love: :love: :love: )


 
Attend attend je fais pas que m'amuser  ..... Enfin bon si presque  Mais faut aussi que je fasse ta surprise :love: J'ai pas eut le temps de m'y mettre.... (je m'amusais  )


----------



## iNano (3 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qu'est ce que tu attends pour partir !!!




Les préparatifs trop long


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !!!!



Salut !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les préparatifs trop long


 Ce serait donc vrais : tu es une fille ???


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les préparatifs trop long


 
Bah pour Bayonne, un pantalon blanc, une chemise blanche, de la bonne lessive, ta brosse à dent... Et c'est bon!!! Faut vivre en aventurier de temps en temps


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut aussi que je fasse ta surprise :love:


 :love:  :love: 

C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ?

(mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon ok si tu le dis c'est plus une surprise  :rose: 

Mais c'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour Bayonne, un pantalon blanc, une chemise blanche, de la bonne lessive, ta brosse à dent... Et c'est bon!!! Faut vivre en aventurier de temps en temps



Et puis pas besoin d'hôtel pour dormir, les trottoirs sont là pour ça !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> 
> C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ?
> 
> ...



Heuuuu .... Une surprise ?  J'ai bon ??? :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ?
> 
> ...


 
Tu veras, tu veras, tu veras :love: 


Bon hmmm maintenant c'est trop tard :hein: Je vais vraiment devoir la faire


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pas besoin d'hôtel pour dormir, les trottoirs sont là pour ça !


 
Les canivaux, on dort dans les canivaux  Les trottoirs servent à caler.... Pour plus qu'on roule...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les canivaux, on dort dans les canivaux  Les trottoirs servent à caler.... Pour plus qu'on roule...



Au temps pour moi mademoiselle l'experte !


----------



## Apca (3 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit les Flooders


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les Flooders



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Apca (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi !



Merci bien, et bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il est très bien !
> Tu aurais ptet préféré ça:
> 
> 
> ...







         


    


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...


Euh... corrige ton titre   
[edit] mieux que ça   :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour Bayonne, un pantalon blanc, une chemise blanche, de la bonne lessive, ta brosse à dent... Et c'est bon!!! Faut vivre en aventurier de temps en temps




Je sais j'ai de la famille la bas enfin j'avais  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait donc vrais : tu es une fille ???





Non mais je suis coquet


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les Flooders





ha .!!!   


il faut deja aller au lit?    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha .!!!
> 
> 
> il faut deja aller au lit?    :rateau:



Non t'as la permission de minuit princess ! :rateau:   :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les canivaux, on dort dans les canivaux  Les trottoirs servent à caler.... Pour plus qu'on roule...


 Et puis, c'est rafraichissant ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ? C'est quoi ?
> (mode
> 
> ...






je peux savoir moi aussi ?  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, c'est rafraichissant ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Oui ce petit filet qui te coule le long du dos c'est un vrai régal !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non t'as la permission de minuit princess ! :rateau:   :love:






merciiiiii !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

promis , a minuit je m'envole !!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Ca laisse plus beaucoup de temps tout ça ..


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

salut bergère... tu pelotes toujours aussi bien à ce que je vois !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

je viens d'ouvrir un thread !!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut bergère... tu pelotes toujours aussi bien à ce que je vois !



Tu veux dire que j'ai les mains baladeuses ? :rateau:


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

à force de toucher à tout pendant les AES 

avec tous ces fils postés tu vas en avoir des pelottes à empaqueter pour l'hiver...

Tu tricotes aussi ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Que veux-tu je suis un animal tactile ! 

Sinon il m'arrive de tricoter à mes heures perdues sur ma colline !


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Décidément les rasoirs mécaniques ça me réussit pas... qspdifjqsohfgqfoms  Oh pardon, j'essuyais un peu de sang sur le clavier    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (3 Août 2005)

je me rase qu'avec un rasoir mécanique mais qu'une ou deux fois par semaine, ça évite trop de sang sur le clavier


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> à force de toucher à tout pendant les AES
> 
> avec tous ces fils postés tu vas en avoir des pelottes à empaqueter pour l'hiver...
> 
> Tu tricotes aussi ?



Et oui, qu'il tricote !


:love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, qu'il tricote !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



J'ai parlé de colline tout à l'heure ..? Je voulais dire monts de Vénus, au temps pour moi !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

minuit approche 

bonne nuit !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> minuit approche
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




* c'est 6 "trouilles"  ​


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

fais de beaux rêves Princess :love:


----------



## NED (4 Août 2005)

BN les les piliers de bar !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

je comprends pas comment on peut faire pour se couper avec un rasoir mecanique...
a part sur les couilles...


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

la force de pas s'y habituer


----------



## Stargazer (4 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> BN les les piliers de bar !!!



Choco ? :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

bon, je vous laisse chère Bergère et chers floodeurs, je vais moi aussi choco BN


----------



## Stargazer (4 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit teo !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la force de pas s'y habituer



moi c'est pour les couilles que je n'arrive pas a m'habituer!!


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

put..... j ai le crâne comme une pasteque sa fait mal mais mal


----------



## Stargazer (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> put..... j ai le crâne comme une pasteque sa fait mal mais mal



Trop de boulot ?


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

salut les les amis et toys


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

salut toys comment vas tu ??


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Trop de boulot ?


  non je pense pas j ai rein foutu de ma journée car la bande son sur la quelle je bosse est "fini" il me manque des piste qu'on devais m'envoyer par courrier mais j ai rien reçus donc vu que s'est pour vendredi et que après dodo s'est jeudi je vais pas pouvoir finir le taf ou alors je vais être oblugé de me tapé les 200 BORNE POUR LIVRÉE CE CD!!!!!

ou alors il est possible que je parte a munich pour y déposé un camion car mes potes sont partie en bosnie et leur van est en panne là bàs


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut toys comment vas tu ??


a part ce putain de mal de tête du au fait que j'ai joué au volley foot tout la jounée sa vas.  


manque de politesse pardon :  a tous


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a part ce putain de mal de tête du au fait que j'ai joué au volley foot tout la jounée sa vas.
> 
> 
> manque de politesse pardon :  a tous




pas de soucis ca peu arriver qd on est fatiguer perso je n'en tiens pas rigueur  

entre nous on peut se comprendre !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non je pense pas j ai rein foutu de ma journée car la bande son sur la quelle je bosse est "fini" il me manque des piste qu'on devais m'envoyer par courrier mais j ai rien reçus donc vu que s'est pour vendredi et que après dodo s'est jeudi je vais pas pouvoir finir le taf ou alors je vais être oblugé de me tapé les 200 BORNE POUR LIVRÉE CE CD!!!!!
> 
> ou alors il est possible que je parte a munich pour y déposé un camion car mes potes sont partie en bosnie et leur van est en panne là bàs


 les joies de l'intermittence...


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pas de soucis ca peu arriver qd on est fatiguer perso je n'en tiens pas rigueur
> 
> entre nous on peut se comprendre !!!


oui mais sa fait mal!

je vais me gobé un truc!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les joies de l'intermittence...




salut   bobbynountchak


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais sa fait mal!
> 
> je vais me gobé un truc!




pour moi aussi c dure j'ensuis a plus de la moitie d'une bouteille de jack danield's :hosto: 



donc je suis  :style:


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pour moi aussi c dure j'ensuis a plus de la moitie d'une bouteille de jack danield's :hosto:
> 
> 
> 
> donc je suis  :style:




un petit peu stone


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les joies de l'intermittence...


ha oui tu la dit s'est toujours super speed faut finir pour hier mais quand tu leur demande les base de travail ta deux semaine d'attente  



ps j'ai plus un aspro s'est la mort :hein:


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

oh salut stargazer  
 comment vas tu ???


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas comment on peut faire pour se couper avec un rasoir mecanique...
> a part sur les couilles...


Je te merde  

Personnellement je ne ne sais pas non plus, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'à un moment j'avais plein de sang sur le cou. Je suppose qu'il suffit pour cela de ne pas bien orienter ses lames, ou de ne pas faire le mouvement tout à fait dans le bon sens (une toute petite composante latérale doit suffire).  
Bon, ça coulait pas (et puis je me rase pas devant mon ordi ), mais c'étaient quelques jolis traits rouges. Mais ça m'a même pas brûlé quand j'y ai passé un coup de désinfectant (au cas où).

Il faut dire que j'ai une peau du visage sensible et me raser est toujours un calvaire, c'est pour ça que, bon, je le fais guère plus de 2 fois par semaine (et à l'électrique habituellement). Mais comme je ne supporte pas d'avoir le poil trop long, je me laisse rien pousser non plus. (Je parle toujours de la pilosité faciale hein).

Mais bon j'hésite un peu à m'épiler...  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys."

ben decidement, je dois pas en donner beaucoup, parce que je sais pas a quand ça remonte mais quand meme 
salut chezgreg, on s'est deja croise?


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pour moi aussi c dure j'ensuis a plus de la moitie d'une bouteille de jack danield's :hosto:
> 
> 
> 
> donc je suis  :style:



j'ai cette avantage de ne pas boire!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps j'ai plus un aspro s'est la mort :hein:




toys a force tu pourrais qd meme prevoir les aspros


----------



## Stargazer (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oh salut stargazer
> comment vas tu ???



Salut à toi ! 

Ca va bien et toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon j'hésite un peu à m'épiler...  :rateau:  :rateau:



les couilles?


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys."
> 
> ben decidemment, je dois pas en donner beaucoup, parce que je sais pas a quand ça remonte mais quand meme
> salut chezgreg, on s'est deja croise?


s'est pas grave je l'ai offre pas pour en recevoir en retour. s'est juste pour le plaisir d'offrir.

put... je met 4 plombe a tapé et je fait 30000 fautes de frappe a chaque phrase. :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cette avantage de ne pas boire!




oui mias la c exceptionnelle car famille pas vu depuis longtemps viens d'arriver chez moi

ps: desole pour les faute d'orthographe et plus encore, vous pouvez comprendre j'espere ???


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ps: desole pour les faute d'orthographe et plus encore, vous pouvez comprendre j'espere ???


TOI oui


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas grave je l'ai offre pas pour en recevoir en retour. s'est juste pour le plaisir d'offrir.
> 
> put... je met 4 plombe a tapé et je fait 30000 fautes de frappe a chaque phrase. :rateau:


 de frappe ou de grammaire?  

c'est bon, c'est bon, je deconne!
pas taper...


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !
> 
> Ca va bien et toi ?




un peu de mal ce soir 

desolé 


et filognon pas vu car moi cho du ballon !!!!!!!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> TOI oui




salut spyro en forme ce soir


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> de frappe ou de grammaire?
> 
> c'est bon, c'est bon, je deconne!
> pas taper...



les fautes de gramtruc s'est une habitude mais de frappe non la je passe mon temps a faire des aller retour avec le curseur pour corrigé les fautes de frappe et s'est encore plus chiant et sa fait encore plus réfléchir que normalement donc encore plus mal au crâne.

pour exemple la j'ai fait 6 fautes de frappes, non 7 j'avais oublié un P a frappes


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys tu as croisée le fauteur de trouble fil oignon ce soir ?????


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

nan mais sans dec, y'en a pas un qui se rase les couilles ici?


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les fautes de gramtruc s'est une habitude mais de frappe non la je passe mon temps a faire des aller retour avec le curseur pour corrigé les fautes de frappe et s'est encore plus chiant et sa fait encore plus réfléchir que normalement donc encore plus mal au crâne.
> 
> pour exemple la j'ai fait 6 fautes de frappes, non 7 j'avais oublié un P a frappes




c pas grave ca arrive laisse sortir qd ca arrive


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les fautes de gramtruc s'est une habitude mais de frappe non la je passe mon temps a faire des aller retour avec le curseur pour corrigé les fautes de frappe et s'est encore plus chiant et sa fait encore plus réfléchir que normalement donc encore plus mal au crâne.
> 
> pour exemple la j'ai fait 6 fautes de frappes, non 7 j'avais oublié un P a frappes


 joli score, je note


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan mais sans dec, y'en a pas un qui se rase les couilles ici?




si moi regarde l'etat de ma ete deja ou de mon profil ou clic au bonne endroit et tu comprendras


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> toys tu as croisée le fauteur de trouble fil oignon ce soir ?????


non j'ai pas beaucoup été sur mac g aujourd'hui! quand je bosse pas sur mon ordi j'essaye de pas l'allumé. une sorte de cure de désintoxe on ma reproché de passé plus de temps devant mes ordi qu'avec mes potes ou la famille.


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan mais sans dec, y'en a pas un qui se rase les couilles ici?


perso non je suis célibataire de longue date donc je laisse la liberté au poil    :love: 
on verras sa plus tard!


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

J'ai gagné


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai pas beaucoup été sur mac g aujourd'hui! quand je bosse pas sur mon ordi j'essaye de pas l'allumé. une sorte de cure de désintoxe on ma reproché de passé plus de temps devant mes ordi qu'avec mes potes ou la famille.





et c bizarre on m'a sorti la meme chose depuis c 2ou 3 dernier jours


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné




joli du coup regarde ton tableau de bord


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso non je suis célibataire de longue date donc je laisse la liberté au poil    :love:
> on verras sa plus tard!


 liberte pour les poils!!!
laissons les s'exprimer bordel!!!!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> liberte pour les poils!!!
> laissons les s'exprimer bordel!!!!




d'accord avec toi mais pour ceux a qui il en reste


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et c bizarre on m'a sorti la meme chose depuis c 2ou 3 dernier jours


si t'es aussi accros que moi a ton a ton ordi tes dans une merde noir mec je doit passé entre 10 ET 15 heures dessu par jour quand je bosse un peut et 20 heure quand je sort des truc qui me plaise!  au final sa fait plus beaucoup de place pour les vivants


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> d'accord avec toi mais pour ceux a qui il en reste


 sur les bollocks yen a toujours un peu quand meme...
...

:mouais:


...

nan???


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si t'es aussi accros que moi a ton a ton ordi tes dans une merde noir mec je doit passé entre 10 ET 15 heures dessu par jour quand je bosse un peut et 20 heure quand je sort des truc qui me plaise!  au final sa fait plus beaucoup de place pour les vivants





oui je suis d'accord  c'est le bordel grave sauf que moi je m'arrette qd meme ppour ma fille (bientot 11mois )  desolé


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sur les bollocks yen a toujours un peu quand meme...
> ...
> 
> :mouais:
> ...




oui ca arrive mais regarde bien mon profil !!!


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> liberte pour les poils!!!
> laissons les s'exprimer bordel!!!!


ta raison mec fini la brimade du razoir laisson le poil s'exprimé.

bon la je vais me couché! je tien plus je vais imité la signature de chezgreg si sa continue comme ça!
et s'est pas de connerie je me suis déjas retrouve a l'hosto une foi pour éclatage de mur avec la tête et quand l'infermière ma demandé se qui m'était arrivé elle a éclaté de rire!

je me suis cassé l'arcade car j'avais mal a la tête au moins j'avais plus mal a la tête. mais a l'arcade watcha j'ai douillé!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui ca arrive mais regarde bien mon profil !!!


 merde je pige pas...
j'epluche ça je reviens...


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis d'accord  c'est le bordel grave sauf que moi je m'arrette qd meme ppour ma fille (bientot 11mois )  desolé


 ha j'ai pas cette chance la encore d'avoir des boutchoux!

faut trouvé la maman avant :rose:


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui ca arrive mais regarde bien mon profil !!!




a la limite ca arrive juste a la repousse mais op on renleve tout 
donc reste pas longtemps


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

ah ok...
mais rien ne nous dit qu'il n'en a pas!! 

EDIT : j'avais pas pense a ça...`
d'un autre cote, si il y a des cheveux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha j'ai pas cette chance la encore d'avoir des boutchoux!
> 
> faut trouvé la maman avant :rose:


 perso j'ai trouve la maman mais elle en veut pas!!!
parfaite j'vous dis!!!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha j'ai pas cette chance la encore d'avoir des boutchoux!
> 
> faut trouvé la maman avant :rose:




c vrai que c dure mais moi ji suis arriver alors voila!!!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ok...
> mais rien ne nous dit qu'il n'en a pas!!




si moi !!!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sur les bollocks yen a toujours un peu quand meme...
> ...
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



Non mais comme le disaient certains ... Nevermind the bollocks !


----------



## toys (4 Août 2005)

bon aller bonne nuit et faite de beaux rêve.

l'ordi sa arrange pas le mal de crâne alors bizous les bout de choux


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bonne nuit et faite de beaux rêve.
> 
> l'ordi sa arrange pas le mal de crâne alors bizous les bout de choux




merci et bonne nuit a toi aussi 
@+  TOYS


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

spyro toujours la ???


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> spyro toujours la ???




moi sorti 2 minutes prendre l'aire le temps d'une clop !!!!!!


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi sorti 2 minutes prendre l'aire le temps d'une clop !!!!!!




je suis de retour spyro toujours la ????


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je suis de retour spyro toujours la ????



bon pas de reponse alors @+ tout le monde et bonne nuit


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon pas de reponse alors @+ tout le monde et bonne nuit




a demain les amis


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi sorti 2 minutes prendre l'air le temps d'une clope !!!!!!


:sick:  beurk


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

interessant tout ça...
sinon ya ichat hein


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

tiens? je m'emmerde moi...  :sleep:

...

bon, ben puisque c'est comme ça, je poste mon fond d'ecran a moi que j'ai comment chui fier vu que la photo c'est d'moi, et j'me casse!!! 





bonne nuit les nazes


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> interessant tout ça...
> sinon ya ichat hein


Ben, t'es sur iChat toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

salut....

tiens, je viens de voir Madagascar, c'est rigolo...
pas un chef d'oeuvre, mais rigolo...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

bonne nuit....... :sleep: ... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il est très bien !
> Tu aurais ptet préféré ça:
> 
> 
> ...




*Sur, certain*
C'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux comme ça


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour 
Dernier post Aujourd'hui, 04h11!! Y a quelqu'un ??? Yououuuu


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Dernier post Aujourd'hui, 04h11!! Y a quelqu'un ??? Yououuuu


 ya personne, laisse nous dormir bordel!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Dernier post Aujourd'hui, 04h11!! Y a quelqu'un ??? Yououuuu



 Oui oui...
 Je suis là. 
 Bonjour!...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ya personne, laisse nous dormir bordel!!!



 Si y'a moi !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ya personne, laisse nous dormir bordel!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

«Dans sa volonté de supprimer les intermédiaires, il cherchait le moyen de passer directement du foin au lait sans passer par la vache.»

Alphonse Allais

A méditer... :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs et salut a toi ange  :love: comment allez vous ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui...
> Je suis là.
> Bonjour!...



Salut!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moi !!



 Bonjour, Freezy!... 
 D'après ton avatar, tu n'as toujours pas l'air réchauffé, toi!... :affraid:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs et salut a toi ange  :love: comment allez vous ?



Bonjour! 

ça va merci !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

je viens d'emballer  mes 4 cv et tout le tralala


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> ça va merci !






Tu es bien matinal ; aujourd"hui  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien matinal ; aujourd"hui  :love:



J'me lève tous les jours à 7h30 sauf le WE évidement!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Freezy!...
> D'après ton avatar, tu n'as toujours pas l'air réchauffé, toi!... :affraid:


 Et en plus c'est comme ça toute l'année


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> «Dans sa volonté de supprimer les intermédiaires, il cherchait le moyen de passer directement du foin au lait sans passer par la vache.»
> 
> Alphonse Allais
> 
> A méditer... :love:



 Oui, mais on a aussi le droit d'aimer les vaches, non?... :love:
 Les intermédiaires, ça peut avoir du bon...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ya personne, laisse nous dormir bordel!!!



 Bobby!... 
 Tu es tout rouge...  Tu as du te chopper un sacré coup de soleil, toi!... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!



 Sympathique, ta nouvelle signature.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bobby!...
> Tu es tout rouge...  Tu as du te chopper un sacré coup de soleil, toi!... :rateau:




nan, plutot une grosse charge!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'me lève tous les jours à 7h30 sauf le WE évidement!



 Tu te lèves de bonne heure spécialement pour flooder de bon matin?...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique, ta nouvelle signature.


et moi j'ai pas de compliment !!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan, plutot une grosse charge!!



 Fut-elle au moins héroïque?...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'me lève tous les jours à 7h30 sauf le WE évidement!





Et moi qui suis en vacances forcées , je viens de me reveiller . Il y a pas un ptit problème ?  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai pas de compliment !!





Tu peux parler moi j'ai change de signature et personne la remarque , c trop injuste ©


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai pas de compliment !!



 Si, ta signature est bien aussi!... 
 Et puis ta présence sur les forums est rafraîchissante!... 
 Ceci dit, jusqu'ici, c'était pas vraiment la canicule, cet été, mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Fut-elle au moins héroïque?...


 juste fatigante


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si, ta signature est bien aussi!...
> Et puis ta présence sur les forums est rafraîchissante!...
> Ceci dit, jusqu'ici, c'était pas vraiment la canicule, cet été, mais bon... :rateau:



J'anticipe et à Noël j'aurai pas la classe avec mon avatar et tout pfff !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler moi j'ai change de signature et personne la remarque , c trop injuste ©



 Maintenant que tu le dis, la tienne n'est pas mal non plus!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> juste fatigante



 Des vacances fatigantes, c'est le monde à l'envers... :rateau:
 Heureusement que maintenant, tu peux venir flooder pour te reposer!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler moi j'ai change de signature et personne la remarque , c trop injuste ©


 ben moi aussi j'ai change de signature, et j'emmerde personne!!!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Où est mon ange ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> J'anticipe et à Noël j'aurai pas la classe avec mon avatar et tout pfff !!!



 Dans un sens, il est courageux de ta part de passer toute l'année à attendre Noël!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi j'ai change de signature, et j'emmerde personne!!!



Oui mais tu es en train de faire quoi là ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu le dis, la tienne n'est pas mal non plus!





Merci Merci  :love:


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans un sens, il est courageux de ta part de passer toute l'année à attendre Noël!



Oui mais le reste de l'année je lis les listes de Noël et j'attribue qui aura ou aura pas de KDOavec mon pot' Pépé Noël  !!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi j'ai change de signature, et j'emmerde personne!!!



 Puisque tu en parles finalement, quel est donc ce petit dont le pouvoir est pire que tout?...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le reste de l'année je lis les listes de Noël et j'attribue qui aura ou aura pas de KDOavec mon pot' Pépé Noël  !!



 Donc tu nous surveilles, et si nous voulons des cadeaux, il nous faudra nous montrer sages sur les forums de Mac Génération?...  C'est bien ça?...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu nous surveilles, et si nous voulons des cadeaux, il nous faudra nous montrer sages sur les forums de Mac Génération?...  C'est bien ça?...


C'est ça et y'en qui auront rien cette année !!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Bon les gens je vais aller faire semblant de travailler pour faire plaisir et je vous dis à tout à l'heure !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gens je vais aller faire semblant de travailler pour faire plaisir et je vous dis à tout à l'heure !!!



 Bon courage pour le boulot, Freezy!...


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage pour le boulot, Freezy!...


S'il fait que semblant y'a pas besoin de courage 

Salut à tous les flooders !!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> S'il fait que semblant y'a pas besoin de courage
> 
> Salut à tous les flooders !!



 Si si, faire semblant, ça peut être fatigant aussi... 

 Salut à toi!...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Me revoili me revoilou!!! J'pars 5min et a 2pages de posts dure! 
Merci pour ma signature !!!  ça m'fait plaisir!

Et oui j'me lève tôt pour aller au boulot!! J'ai pas d'vacances! Mais comme j'ai bientot fini, je flood!  en + y pratiquement personne ici! Vous pensez bien au mois d'aout!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> S'il fait que semblant y'a pas besoin de courage
> 
> Salut à tous les flooders !!



Salut!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Me revoili me revoilou!!! J'pars 5min et a 2pages de posts dure!
> Merci pour ma signature !!!  ça m'fait plaisir!
> 
> Et oui j'me lève tôt pour aller au boulot!! J'ai pas d'vacances! Mais comme j'ai bientot fini, je flood!  en + y pratiquement personne ici! Vous pensez bien au mois d'aout!



 Tu veux dire que tu as bientôt fini ta journée de boulot? 
 En tout cas, bon flood parmi nous!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!


Bonjour mademoiselle !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

J'aime bien tes p'tis anges aussi dans ta signature Human-Fly!!!





 Mignons !!!:love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Me revoili me revoilou!!! J'pars 5min et a 2pages de posts dure!
> Merci pour ma signature !!!  ça m'fait plaisir!
> 
> Et oui j'me lève tôt pour aller au boulot!! J'ai pas d'vacances! Mais comme j'ai bientot fini, je flood!  en + y pratiquement personne ici! Vous pensez bien au mois d'aout!




Tu fais quoi exactement comme taff ?


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes p'tis anges aussi dans ta signature Human-Fly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARff comment elle se moque ...
... tu dis ça parceque le tient fait 5 fois ceux de human fly !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes p'tis anges aussi dans ta signature Human-Fly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je préfère ton ange !  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu as bientôt fini ta journée de boulot?
> En tout cas, bon flood parmi nous!



Et non pas ma journée, le boulot!!! 15 septembre c fini! 
J'cherche un autre boulot, c'était que pour 6mois! :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ARff comment elle se moque ...
> ... tu dis ça parceque le tient fait 5 fois ceux de human fly !



Non non j'les trouvent VRAIMENT mignon à croquer!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ARff comment elle se moque ...
> ... tu dis ça parceque le tient fait 5 fois ceux de human fly !



 Moi, j'ai pris ça au premier degré, comme un compliment et non comme de l'ironie.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère ton ange !  :love:



  :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'les trouvent VRAIMENT mignon à croquer!


Je viens à peine de comprendre ton avatar ..
... je croyais que c'était un pistil de fleur jaune entouré de pértale blanche !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai pris ça au premier degré, comme un compliment et non comme de l'ironie.



C bien ça!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'les trouvent VRAIMENT mignon à croquer!



 Ben voilà!... 
  Merci à toi. 
 Dommage que ma machine à bouler soit en panne!...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà!...
> Merci à toi.
> Dommage que ma machine à bouler soit en panne!...



Garde ton coups d'boule sous l'coude, pour le jour où ta machine remarchera !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà!...
> Merci à toi.
> Dommage que ma machine à bouler soit en panne!...





Je l'ai fais pour toi


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fais pour toi



Ha oui!! Merci!! 

:rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C bien ça!!!



 Merci aussi à argothian22! 
 Qui a finalement prêché le faux pour découvrir de vrai.   Volontairement ou non!... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fais pour toi



 Merci, Gregg!...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Garde ton coups d'boule sous l'coude, pour le jour où ta machine remarchera !



Message vBulletinVous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi à argothian22!
> Qui a finalement prêché le faux pour découvrir de vrai.   Volontairement ou non!... :rateau:


Volontairement bien sûr ...
.... encore en panne ! 

Allé je vais un peu travailler !! (plus que semblant, enfin j'éspère :rose


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Alors ou j'en étais..hum :mouais: ha oui :

       [font=&quot]Si choix type = type I alors[/font]
                [font=&quot]Envoie à R : résultat2<- anova(résulata1)[/font]
      [font=&quot]Sinon[/font]
             [font=&quot]Si choix type =type II alors[/font]
                      [font=&quot]Envoie à R : résultat2<- Anova(résulata1)  # _le type II est par défaut_[/font]
            [font=&quot]Sinon[/font]
                   [font=&quot]Envoie à R : résultat2<- Anova(résulata1, type=III)[/font]
            [font=&quot]Fin si[/font]
      [font=&quot]Fin si[/font]


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Garde ton coups d'boule sous l'coude, pour le jour où ta machine remarchera !



 Ne t'inquiète pas, tu figures en bonne place sur ma liste!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Volontairement bien sûr ...
> .... encore en panne !
> 
> Allé je vais un peu travailler !! (plus que semblant, enfin j'éspère :rose



 Bon courage à toi, puisque tu vas vraiment travailler sans même faire semblant!...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, tu figures en bonne place sur ma liste!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas, tu figures en bonne place sur ma liste!


Ah ouai ...
.... et bien moi tu plus qu'en bonne place tu es ...
*
* *"LA NUMBER ONE" *​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ou j'en étais..hum :mouais: ha oui :
> 
> [font=&quot]Si choix type = type I alors[/font]
> [font=&quot]Envoie à R : résultat2<- anova(résulata1)[/font]
> ...



 Tu veux te choisir un type, et tu bricoles un logiciel spécialement conçu pour ça? :rateau:
 On n'arrête pas le progrès!...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ...
> .... et bien moi tu plus qu'en bonne place tu es ...
> *
> * *"LA NUMBER ONE" *​



 Et réciproquement, d'ailleurs. 
 J'ai plein de gens à bouler, en ce moment!...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ...
> .... et bien moi tu plus qu'en bonne place tu es ...
> *
> * *"LA NUMBER ONE" *​



    :rose:   :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Garde ton coups d'boule sous l'coude, pour le jour où ta machine remarchera !



 Merci à toi. 
 Tu viens de me donner une autre excellente raison de te bouler verte dès que je pourrai.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux te choisir un type, et tu bricoles un logiciel spécialement conçu pour ça? :rateau:
> On n'arrête pas le progrès!...



Si c'était ça encore se serait super!  
Mais non ses sont des *types* de sommes de carrés des écarts... :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:   :rose:


J'avais pas vu mais je t'avais déja boulet ...
... je sais même plus pourquoi !!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui!! Merci!!
> 
> :rose:





De rien petit ange  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu mais je t'avais déja boulet ...
> ... je sais même plus pourquoi !!



 Tu ne sais même plus qui tu boules ni pourquoi? 
 Serais-tu un genre de bouleur fou? :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu mais je t'avais déja boulet ...
> ... je sais même plus pourquoi !!



Tu m'as écrit ça dans le message du coups d'boule =>
Comme quoi la persévérence ça sert !!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as écrit ça dans le message du coups d'boule =>
> Comme quoi la persévérence ça sert !!


Tu dévoile notre vie privé à tout le monde ..
.. c'est pas bien


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Sois le bienvenu, baptistou. 
 N'hésite pas à poster ici quand tu veux.


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dévoile notre vie privé à tout le monde ..
> .. c'est pas bien





Tu te sens un peu trop seul non ?  . Vas voir le topic autoportrait et cherche sa jolie petite bouille tu comprendras  .


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens un peu trop seul non ?  . Vas voir le topic autoportrait et cherche sa jolie petite bouille tu comprendras  .



Ha wouai j'vois qu'on m'a trouvé!   :rose:

Et faut comprendre quoi? :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha wouai j'vois qu'on m'a trouvé!   :rose:
> 
> Et faut comprendre quoi? :mouais:


A mon avis le petit Gregg ...
... il craqué !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sois le bienvenu, baptistou.
> N'hésite pas à poster ici quand tu veux.



hein où ça un baptistou ?  

Ha oui en bas!!!  
Salut


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens un peu trop seul non ?  . Vas voir le topic autoportrait et cherche sa jolie petite bouille tu comprendras  .


Pas mal ce topic ...
... j'irai en mettre une !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le petit Gregg ...
> ... il craqué !!





Non en aucun cas , c pas mon genre de femme   ce qui veut pas dire que la demoiselle n'est pas charmante au contraire


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha wouai j'vois qu'on m'a trouvé!   :rose:
> 
> Et faut comprendre quoi? :mouais:





Faut comprendre que draguer quelqu'un qui est déjà cassé c moyen , c tout


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Comment je fais si je veux mettre en lien...
... pour juste un post ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Comment je fais si je veux mettre en lien...
> ... juste un post ?



Oui tu post ta photo dans le fil et c jahrom qui se charge d'éditer la galerie récapitulative!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu post ta photo dans le fil et c jahrom qui se charge d'éditer la galerie récapitulative!


C'est quoi cette galerie et elle est où


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Faut comprendre que draguer quelqu'un qui est déjà cassé c moyen , c tout



Déjà casée qu'est ce t'en sait :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette galerie et elle est où


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jahrom/autoportraits/


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette galerie et elle est où




Ici


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Faut comprendre que draguer quelqu'un qui est déjà cassé c moyen , c tout


 Casé ou cassé ?
Parce que moi, je ne vois rien de mal à draguer quelqu'un de cassé, faut juste un bon tube de colle... 

:love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà casée qu'est ce t'en sait :mouais:





Cf le topic autoportrait   enfin je dis ca pas tapé  :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

a tout de suite 1/2 h environ Pause café oblige !!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Casé ou cassé ?
> Parce que moi, je ne vois rien de mal à draguer quelqu'un de cassé, faut juste un bon tube de colle...
> 
> :love:





Casé mais c moi qui est cassé


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

j'ai vu ça, et j'aime bien, en plus y'a un bôôôô Powerbook
http://www.nin.com/visuals/


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

me revoilou!!! Aprés une longue et terrible pause café (on s'fend la gueule à chaq fois) dans 50min on sabre le champagne pour fêter un anniv' !! Vive la Science quand même!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Cf le topic autoportrait   enfin je dis ca pas tapé  :hein:



J'vois tjs pas? !!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'vois tjs pas? !!!





Tu apparais a coté de Pim


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu apparais a coté de Pim



ha oui celle là , il s'est pris une jolie engueulade par MP !!!! D'ailleurs elle n'y est + la photo!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha oui celle là , il s'est pris une jolie engueulade par MP!!!! D'ailleurs elle n'y est + la photo!





Trop tard , je l'ai vue


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard , je l'ai vue



C pas grave! Puisqu'on est pas ensemble, c pour ça qu'il c pris une  !!! De quelle droit il met des photos pareil, justement c ce que je lui ai dit : " on va croire qu'on est ensemble, t'es pas bien ou quoi!!! " 

Le jour où j'suis tombée dessus heureusement qu'il habite à 20km de chez moi si non j'l'aurais  massacré!


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> " on va croire qu'on est ensemble, t'es pas bien ou quoi!!! "


Oh les gens croient tout et n'importe quoi, faut pas y prêter attention


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh les gens croient tout et n'importe quoi, faut pas y prêter attention


Ils sont ensemble depuis combien de temps ? ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C pas grave! Puisqu'on est pas ensemble, c pour ça qu'il c pris une  !!! De quelle droit il met des photos pareil, justement c ce que je lui ai dit : " on va croire qu'on est ensemble, t'es pas bien ou quoi!!! "
> 
> Le jour où j'suis tombée dessus heureusement qu'il habite à 20km de chez moi si non j'l'aurais  massacré!





Désolé je pensais que vous etiez ensemble toutes mes excuses


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je pensais que vous etiez ensemble toutes mes excuses



C pas grave tu es pardoné! 

Pim et Moi on est PAS ENSEMBLE comme ça c clair! Et j'l'aurais tué l'jour ou j'ai vu la photo, y s'en fais pas!!! Non mais


----------



## bouilla (4 Août 2005)

Putain de blog de Frantico, j'ai lu les 40 premieres pages jusqu'a 3h du mat, c'est excellent


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont ensemble depuis combien de temps ? ...





Ils sont pas ensemble , elle vient de te dire  .


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pim et Moi on est PAS ENSEMBLE comme ça c clair!


Mais alors t'es avec qui ???


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C pas grave tu es pardoné!
> 
> Pim et Moi on est PAS ENSEMBLE comme ça c clair! Et j'l'aurais tué l'jour ou j'ai vu la photo, y s'en fais pas!!! Non mais




En tout cas , j'adore ton avatar


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors t'es avec qui ???




Bien elle est avec personne dans ce cas


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas , j'adore ton avatar



Pwaouh !! ...
... Infidèle !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pwaouh !! ...
> ... Infidèle !




Pourquoi ?


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pim et Moi on est (etc ... ) ENSEMBLE comme ça c clair! ...



Et bien voilà ...
...tu avoues


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Putain de blog de Frantico, j'ai lu les 40 premieres pages jusqu'a 3h du mat, c'est excellent


éééééééééénoooooooooooorme !  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Putain de blog de Frantico, j'ai lu les 40 premieres pages jusqu'a 3h du mat, c'est excellent



Je viens de commencer ...
... c'est vrai que ça à l'air pas mal


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà ...
> ...tu avoues




Ha c malin!! 
GRRRRRRRR.........


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà ...
> ...tu avoues





Tu as vu ca où ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

Fabuleux!!!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu ca où ?



Nul part il a juste enlevé des mots dans ma phrase! 

Ha c malin! (ironique)


----------



## bouilla (4 Août 2005)

tt bonnement terrible  il a arrete a priori et s'est fait embauché chez Albin Michel, mais y'a deja de quoi se regaler avt la version papier


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha c malin!!
> GRRRRRRRR.........





Moi , je comprend plus rien  :hein:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu ca où ?



Là ...
... j'ai juste élagué



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pim et Moi on est (etc ...) ENSEMBLE comme ça c clair!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Nul part il a juste enlevé des mots dans ma phrase!
> 
> Ha c malin! (ironique)





C bien ce que je me disais mais ensemble ou pas ensemble ?


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tt bonnement terrible  il a arrete a priori et s'est fait embauché chez Albin Michel, mais y'a deja de quoi se regaler avt la version papier



Celle du 19 janvier ...
... elle est énorme


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien ce que je me disais mais ensemble ou pas ensemble ?


 T'es un peu lourd là ! 
Drague par M.P...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es un peu lourd là !
> Drague par M.P...





Roooh   ca y est on parle avec ange et ca degenere , je vous jure


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien ce que je me disais mais ensemble ou pas ensemble ?


*PasEnsemble !!!! *


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> *PasEnsemble !!!! *





Autant pour moi


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien ce que je me disais mais ensemble ou pas ensemble ?


*PasEnsemble !!!! *


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es un peu lourd là !
> Drague par M.P...


Ah non par MP c'est moins bien, crois ma vieille exp... euh non rien


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> *PasEnsemble !!!! *





Deux posts a la suite et ton 200 messages


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors t'es avec qui ???


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Deux posts a la suite et ton 200 messages



HA oui tient 200!!! J'suis passée de 25 posts à 200 en une semaine!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA oui tient 200!!! J'suis passée de 25 posts à 200 en une semaine!!





Grâce a nous


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

ben non vu que t'es avec moi


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben non vu que t'es avec moi



Hein? 

:mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Il est trop frot son blog!!! http://www.zanorg.com/frantico/index.php  Vraiment terrible!!!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

les mots clés de son blog son Ahurissants: frantico, blog, bd, zanorg, boulet, kek, dju-dju


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moi !!




ben, voila, ils sont bon tes gif dans ta signature, tu fais des efforts, c'est bien....


bon, salut a vous tous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA oui tient 200!!! J'suis passée de 25 posts à 200 en une semaine!!



j'ai toujours su que tu avais tout d'une floodeuse.........
y a encore du boulot, mais c'est pas mal...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours su que tu avais tout d'une floodeuse.........
> y a encore du boulot, mais c'est pas mal...





Que veux tu elle est bien entourée


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, voila, ils sont bon tes gif dans ta signature, tu fais des efforts, c'est bien....
> 
> 
> bon, salut a vous tous...



Salut stook! :coucou!

Moi j'vous dit bon appétit là j'vrai prendre l'apéro dans un des labo (y a qq un qui fête son départ en vacances! :mouais: ) 

vive la Science! 

A+!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

tiens, un lien comme ça, sans aucun rapport....

hop... 
j'avoue avoir une preference pour celle là... 
pitin®, y en a avec des idées curieuses quand meme....


----------



## bouilla (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> les mots clés de son blog son Ahurissants: frantico, blog, bd, zanorg, boulet, kek, dju-dju



Dju-dju c'est les africains qui bossent a coté de son bureau, des psychopates


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

J'adore...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'adore...  :love:  :love:  :love:


Je veux les mêmes !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

info ou intox...? des fois, on se demande...


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Sophistiqué, sensuel, performant, extravaguant, ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux les mêmes !!



5000$....ça calme quand meme....mais bon, ça "pete"....(sans jeu de mot...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

Waoaw.....ça c'est un bateau........:love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Waoaw.....ça c'est un bateau........:love:



Mouai ...
... on dirait plutôt une barquette "LU"


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mouai ...
> ... on dirait plutôt une barquette "LU"



quand meme......sinon, ils font des peniches....


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour ...  :sleep:   :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ...  :sleep:   :sleep:





Saluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

ha bravo!....me casse le bol a trouvé de llen sympa (ou pas)
et juste pour un bonjour, il passe dans l'oublie le plus total.....
triste vie que celle de floodeur..........


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha bravo!....me casse le bol a trouvé de llen sympa (ou pas)
> et juste pour un bonjour, il passe dans l'oublie le plus total.....
> triste vie que celle de floodeur..........


 Hello 
On vient à Perpignan cette aprés midi .


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> On vient à Perpignan cette aprés midi .
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



c'est pas vrai.....
vous me faites signe....?
ou vous etes mega pressé.....
j'ai bien un demanagement a 17 heures, mais sinon....


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Bon moi je vais aller faire quelques photos  .


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'adore...  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Ben voilà,
tu as trouvé les nouveaux w.c du bar... 
T'es le roi la dessus.


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vrai.....
> vous me faites signe....?
> ou vous etes mega pressé.....
> j'ai bien un demanagement a 17 heures, mais sinon....


 On doit ramener Lola à 16h, j'attend Dan et on part.
Bien sur qu'on te fait signe, c'est toujours un grand plaisir que de te voir .


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On doit ramener Lola à 16h, j'attend Dan et on part.
> Bien sur qu'on te fait signe, c'est toujours un grand plaisir que de te voir .
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




je suis honoré..............
a toute a l'heure alors.....
je vais aller chercher mon nouveau lecteur de DVD....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà,
> tu as trouvé les nouveaux w.c du bar...
> T'es le roi la dessus.



oui, et avec des WC comme ça, je pense que le Bar va retrouver une grosse frequentation....


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis honoré..............
> a toute a l'heure alors.....
> je vais aller chercher mon nouveau lecteur de DVD....


 On te passe un coup de fil lorsqu'on arrive. 



:love::love::love:


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Re bonjour à tous !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et avec des WC comme ça, je pense que le Bar va retrouver une grosse frequentation....


 Et cette fois ci, on ne salit pas ...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

coucou me re re voilou!!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je vais aller faire quelques photos  .



Alors c photo?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et cette fois ci, on ne salit pas ...



Pouua elle est immonde ta photo!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

C'est la nature !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nature !!



Oui certe mais là c un gros dégeux l'gas!!! On "sens"  l'montage!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ... On "sens"  l'montage!



C'est bizarre je sens rien moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)




----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>




_

 ps: Le flood parceque je le vaut bien _


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui certe mais là c un gros dégeux l'gas!!! On "sens"  l'montage!


Manifestement c'est un big jim ou un GI Joe dans une maison de Barbie, mais je ne saurais dire si c'est du chocolat


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement c'est un big jim ou un GI Joe dans une maison de Barbie, mais je ne saurais dire si c'est du chocolat


 C'est pas du chocolat, elle a dit qu'elle le sent


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Bonjour!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> On te passe un coup de fil lorsqu'on arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



ok,....:love:....


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement c'est un big jim ou un GI Joe dans une maison de Barbie, mais je ne saurais dire si c'est du chocolat



ha bin voila pourquoi elle a l'air si Bizarre cette photo!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

cor !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement c'est un big jim ou un GI Joe dans une maison de Barbie, mais je ne saurais dire si c'est du chocolat




et ma maison en frangipane ?   



bon app


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Tiens ange_63 , je vois que tu viens a l'apple expo . Tu viens quel jour ?  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ange_63 , je vois que tu viens a l'apple expo . Tu viens quel jour ?  :love:


 J'en sais rien!!! J'ai pas l'temps en plus de lire en détail ce qui est marqué, c du jeudi au dimanche c ça? c quelle date? mercie! 

J'viens de trouver :*20 au 24 septembre 2005*


*de 10h00 à 19h00

c 'simple du coups soit j'suis en congés forcé (sans emplois) et je peux venir quand j'veux, soit je bosse et donc j'viendrai uniquement l'samedi! 
*


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien!!! J'ai pas l'temps en plus de lire en détail ce qui est marqué, c du jeudi au dimanche c ça? c quelle date? mercie!
> 
> J'viens de trouver :*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
> 
> ...




C du mardi au samedi    :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Août 2005)

_Hello tout l'monde!_


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

a ce sujet, la grosse fete, on la fait quand , le samedi soir, ou le vendredi soir....
parce que je pense que je n'arriverai que le jeudi soir ou le vendredi dans l'apres midi finalement...
vu que la stookette a un boulot, je doute qu'elle puisse avoir sa semaine....


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Pour le moment m'me suis inscrite com Pim l'a fait, car je vais faire du co-voiturage avec lui.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Hello tout l'monde!_


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment m'me suis inscrite com Pim l'a fait, car je vais faire du co-voiturage avec lui.


Et alors finalement vous êtes ensemble ou pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

Yes.....ça y est, j'ai enfin mon nouveau lecteur de DVD.....coooooool....
en plus, il lit plein de format et il a une jolie gueule....suis content.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et alors finalement vous êtes ensemble ou pas ?




chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt......


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et alors finalement vous êtes ensemble ou pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrrrrrr!!!! Tu l'fais exprès!!! Grrrrr !!

Non non et non on est pas ensemble ça suffit!!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>


Le "oui" a pourtant l'air de l'emporter !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le "oui" a pourtant l'air de l'emporter !!


 J'crois pas!!! C plus tot  le NONqui l'emporte!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

tiens, voila que 2 membres de la sudiste team arrive, je vous laisse, ça va teaser un petit peu....


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, voila que 2 membres de la sudiste team arrive, je vous laisse, ça va teaser un petit peu....


Bonne aprèm!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

merci, je vais aller a la rencontre de la sagesse.....et de son purfils (c'est bô dit comme ça....)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, je vais aller a la rencontre de la sagesse.....et de son purfils (c'est bô dit comme ça....)



Passe-leur le bonjour de ma part


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

laissez trznquille l'angelot .....le jour de son mariage on verra bien son elu


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Salut ma Princess' ! :love:

Et salut à tous les autres flooedeurs de l'aprèm'...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma Princess' ! :love:
> 
> Et salut à tous les autres flooedeurs de l'aprèm'...



 Salut à toi, teo!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour les gens 

Quoi de neuf en ce quatrième jour de vacances ? (pour moi  )


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens
> 
> Quoi de neuf en ce quatrième jour de vacances ? (pour moi  )



Travail, Travail, Travail ...
... et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma Princess' ! :love:
> 
> Et salut à tous les autres flooedeurs de l'aprèm'...




hoooooo le voila mon teo d'amor !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et salut à tous les autres flooedeurs de l'aprèm'...



Tous des feignasses.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma Princess' ! :love:
> 
> Et salut à tous les autres flooedeurs de l'aprèm'...



Bonjour!! 

Et aurevoir à tous j'y vais!  J'ai terminé ma journée d'boulot!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!!
> 
> Et aurevoir à tous j'y vais!  J'ai terminé ma journée d'boulot!


Tu post au boulot ...
... c'est pas jolie, jolie tout ça !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!!
> 
> Et aurevoir à tous j'y vais!  J'ai terminé ma journée d'boulot!



A bientôt!


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tous des feignasses.



Tu te sonnyboyses ??  ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo ????? tulmonde part, nous on fait quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sonnyboyses ??  ? ?



Tombe le futal ! :love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> teo ????? tulmonde part, nous on fait quoi ?



et moi je sens mauvais !
... je veux dire nous sentons mauvais !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et moi je sens mauvais !



Faut vraiment répondre ?


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment répondre ?


Je t'en prie vas-y ...
... on attend tous !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment répondre ?



Tu as "l'odorama" sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu as "l'odorama" sur ton Mac ?



Hélas non (pour les odeurs agréables et sensuelles s'entend..) 
Mais la prose a aussi des senteurs qui lui sont propres (et quand je dis propres...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais la prose a aussi des senteurs qui lui sont propres



Je sais


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> teo ????? tulmonde part, nous on fait quoi ?


Laisse les partir, nous resterons comme ça, tout, tout les deux... :love: (si DocEvil veut bien nous laisser seuls, ça va être difficile, il a le don d'être partout ce mec... _voyeur !_  )


Bon, maintenant les nioubz, on ferme ses petites oreilles chastes, et on va voir RécréA2... oui...c 'est ça...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal ! :love:



Déjà fait... et c'est pas du tergal !


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non (pour les odeurs agréables et sensuelles s'entend..)
> Mais la prose a aussi des senteurs qui lui sont propres (et quand je dis propres...)



J'ai lu au moins 5 fois désolé  C'est pas clair


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu as "l'odorama" sur ton Mac ?




Non, comme moi il a juste les forums en Floodorama !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil devait vouloir dire qu'il a du nez pour ce qui est de nous voir venir de loin, nous autres pauvres nioubes...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Travail, Travail, Travail ...
> ... et toi ?



Je ne pars pas et je m'emm***e grave !


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu au moins 5 fois désolé  C'est pas clair



Les Voix du Seigneur sont imperturbables...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil devait vouloir dire qu'il a du nez pour ce qui est de nous voir venir de loin, nous autres pauvres nioubes...



Et bien tu dois avoir le décodeur 300X-2 qui vient de sortir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Laisse les partir, nous resterons comme ça, tout, tout les deux... :love: (si DocEvil veut bien nous laisser seuls, ça va être difficile, il a le don d'être partout ce mec... _voyeur !_  )



C'est pas du voyeurisme, c'est de l'ubiquité et c'est plus fort que moi. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait... et c'est pas du tergal !



Une étoffe douce, ça commence bien. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les Voix du Seigneur sont imperturbables...



Il connaît son catéchisme sur le bout des mes doigts !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil devait vouloir dire qu'il a du nez pour ce qui est de nous voir venir de loin, nous autres pauvres nioubes...



Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non (pour les odeurs agréables et sensuelles s'entend..)
> Mais la prose a aussi des senteurs qui lui sont propres (et quand je dis propres...)



 Au fait, je croyais que tu n'aimais pas trop le flood, toi!...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux



Chut.


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux


Ah où ça par exemple ?


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chut.


 Je t'ai repéré, tu es un agent secret !! DocEvil 666


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux



 J'avoue ne pas connaître encore l'intégralité de l'oeuvre de DocEvil, mais ce sont là des lacunes que je m'efforcerai de combler petit-à-petit...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux


Serait ce par rapport à une affaire de trou du cul ?????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai repéré, tu es un agent secret !! DocEvil 666



Je rêve ou il m'a tutoyé le glaçon ?


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du voyeurisme, c'est de l'ubiquité et c'est plus fort que moi.



J'ai failli la sortir (l'ubiquité, hein, on est d'accord ?) à sa Supernaturalité mais ça faisait commun, pardon (je me prosterne... n'en profitez pas trop  )


A part ça les étoffes, ça fait tout... Ca me fait particulièrement  penser à un sketch de Jacques Bodoin... _Face à Face..._

Hilarant...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou il m'a tutoyé le glaçon ?


Ma sainteté, si vous voulez bien m'excuser et nous en dire plus sur cette histoire d'odorat ou tout au moins qui cela concerne-t-il ? 


ps: on veut des noms


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Serait ce par rapport à une affaire de trou du cul ?????



 :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou il m'a tutoyé le glaçon ?





 Puisses-tu lui pardonner l'inconscience de sa jeunesse, maître...





​


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Serait ce par rapport à une affaire de trou du cul ?????





non seulement il tutoie Son Intemporalité mais en plus il est grossier.

Méfie jeune glaçon, il est des amateurs de Gin & Tonic par ici... et tu pourrais bien disparaitre en étant si familier...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



J'ai vu ça dans le truc des "suisses " dans le bar une histoire entre Mr DocEvil et Pascal 77... faut regarder ou alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> non seulement il tutoie Son Intemporalité mais en plus il est grossier.
> 
> Méfie jeune glaçon, il est des amateurs de Gin & Tonic par ici... et tu pourrais bien disparaitre en étant si familier...



Ah tiens... Moi j'aurais juste dit : "Ça va chier."


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Méfie jeune glaçon, il est des amateurs de Gin & Tonic par ici... et tu pourrais bien disparaitre en étant si familier...


S'il fait ça je bois tout avant que ça se refroidisse !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça dans le truc des "suisses " dans le bar une histoire entre Mr DocEvil et Pascal 77... faut regarder ou alors ?



Un autre truc qu'Amok ma piqué : jamais mon pseudo si près de celui d'un nioube dans la même phrase.
Allez, zou, dix DocEvil Noster pour ta peine.


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça dans le truc des "suisses " dans le bar une histoire entre Mr DocEvil et Pascal 77... faut regarder ou alors ?





Il est des Choses qui ne doivent pas être dévoilées en dehors de certains lieux, particulièrement si cela concerne Notre Amalgamité ou la Confédération Hémétique....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

hémétique, du même mot que le colorant pour les cheveux ?


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un autre truc qu'Amok ma piqué : jamais mon pseudo si près de celui d'un nioube dans la même phrase.



Pourtant il est "accro" comme toi c'est plus un nioube :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça dans le truc des "suisses " dans le bar une histoire entre Mr DocEvil et Pascal 77... faut regarder ou alors ?



C'est comme dans _Da Vinci code_ : "Cherche et tu trouveras"



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chut.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens... Moi j'aurais juste dit : "Ça va chier."



C'est une litote ?


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> S'il fait ça je bois tout avant que ça se refroidisse !!




Méfie toi, le coup pourrait venir d'ailleurs et avant que ne te rende compte de rien... soit observateur, jeune glaçon... tous les jours disparaissent des floodeurs par ici...  


Mr DocEvil, ça fait presque un peu familier, limite je te tape dans le dos...


Enfin, moi, je m'en fous... je veux juste rajouter de l'eau bénite sur les braises, pour que ça étincelle


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il est "accro" comme toi c'est plus un nioube :hein:



Ni le nombre de posts ni la date d'inscription ne font rien à l'affaire. Nioube, c'est avant tout un état. On l'est ou on ne l'est pas et, hélas, quand on l'est il est rare qu'on puisse ne plus l'être.


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme dans _Da Vinci code_ : "Cherche et tu trouveras"



C'est ce que je fais je vois pas , donne moi au moins le sujet !! (il a que des amis)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est une litote ?



Pour sûr, c'est pas un euphémisme.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, moi, je m'en fous... je veux juste rajouter de l'eau bénite sur les braises, pour que ça étincelle



Toujours ce prodigieux sens de la fête...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ni le nombre de posts ni la date d'inscription ne font rien à l'affaire. Nioube, c'est avant tout un état. On l'est ou on ne l'est pas et, hélas, quand on l'est il est rare qu'on puisse ne plus l'être.



Bon alors c'était lui !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ni le nombre de posts ni la date d'inscription ne font rien à l'affaire. Nioube, c'est avant tout un état. On l'est ou on ne l'est pas et, hélas, quand on l'est il est rare qu'on puisse ne plus l'être.



 Ce serait presque digne de Rezba, ça!...


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hémétique, du même mot que le colorant pour les cheveux ?



Chais pas, ça sonnait juste bien comme j'avais envie 




			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il est "accro" comme toi c'est plus un nioube :hein:



Oh, mon Dieu* ! Que n'entend-je pas ?

Il s'attaque à nos icones les plus sacrées... Sus à lui ! Anges de Miséricorde, Pur Fils de la Sagesse ! Venez en aide à ce petit glaçon qui ne sait ce qu'il fait !



* pardon, ça m'a échappé


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mon Dieu* ! Que n'entend-je pas ?
> 
> Il s'attaque à nos icones les plus sacrées... Sus à lui ! Anges de Miséricorde, Pur Fils de la Sagesse ! Venez en aide à ce petit glaçon qui ne sait ce qu'il fait !
> 
> ...



Bon et bien j'ai tout compris 
Je sais maintenant à qui il faut lécher les pieds !!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt lire ce qu'il écrit en-dehors d'ici, tu comprendrais mieux


Donc il fallait allé voir du coté de chez pascal77


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien j'ai tout compris
> Je sais maintenant à qui il faut lécher les pieds !!



Si il n'y avait que les pieds...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y avait que loes pieds...


Je vois en ces paroles un appel à la détresse !!


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien j'ai tout compris
> Je sais maintenant à qui il faut lécher les pieds !!




Non. On ne lèche pas les Pieds de Son Imperturbable Cosmogonie   




Eventuellement, on les oint d'huile essentielle au tiaré (pour la douceur et l'Esprit du Pied Sacré).

Mais on ne les lèche pas, faut tout leur dire...


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non. On ne lèche pas les Pieds de Son Imperturbable Cosmogonie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hein::hein::hein: bon ben qui veut un mac je vais racheter mon pc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non. On ne lèche pas les Pieds de Son Imperturbable Cosmogonie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon petit teo, je te remercie pour tous tes efforts, mais il faut bien admettre que, dans certaines circonstances et si l'on n'est pas un glaçon, le léchage des saints petons peut être grandement apprécié.


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit teo, je te remercie pour tous tes efforts, mais il faut bien admettre que, dans certaines circonstances et si l'on n'est pas un glaçon, le léchage des saints petons peut être grandement apprécié.


Je peux me montrer chaud  ... trés chaud !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit teo, je te remercie pour tous tes efforts, mais il faut bien admettre que, dans certaines circonstances et si l'on n'est pas un glaçon, le léchage des saints petons peut être grandement apprécié.



Surtout après une si longue "marche" sur ce thread


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois en ces paroles un appel à la détresse !!



Que nenni...

Un têtage de hublot peut être le bien venu également...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me montrer chaud  ... trés chaud !



Si il y avait eu un "e" à la fin de "chaud" je me serais peut-être inscrit sur ta liste, mais là :casse:


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si il y avait eu un "e" à la fin de "chaud" je me serais peut-être inscrit sur ta liste, mais là :casse:


J'suis un glaçon, j'ai pas de sexe


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit teo, je te remercie pour tous tes efforts, mais il faut bien admettre que, dans certaines circonstances et si l'on n'est pas un glaçon, le léchage des saints petons peut être grandement apprécié.




Oui.

Mais c'est un glaçon.

Mais bon, Vous faites comme Il Vous Plait, Oh _(Pitin comment que je l'appelle ce coup-ci ?_) Votre Immarcescible Volonté :love:





[Mode Abbé Grognon] _Pour la bouillotte après la léchouille à Glaçon, faudra pas venir pleurer chez moi, non mais    c'est pas parceque j'ai fait un petit tour aux Cieux moi aussi que.. hein..._[/Mode Abbé Grognon] 

ça marche toujours immarcescible, ça le fait, comme on dit de nos jours...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

J'aurais dis "immiscible" mais ma dernière aventure avec lui ma démontré le contraire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin comment que je l'appelle ce coup-ci ?



Tu peux m'appeler Doc, beau brun...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Votre Immarcescible Volonté :love:



Dis donc, je viens de checker... "Immarscesible" c'est pas top-sympa comme mot... Va falloir faire mieux mon p'tit teo. Les flammes te lèchent les pieds là...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment m'me suis inscrite com Pim l'a fait, car je vais faire du co-voiturage avec lui.





Donc , tu avoues que tu es avec lui ?


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

>



Ben, 3 étoiles jaunes à la note pour l'instant, mais ça va descendre


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me montrer chaud  ... trés chaud !



Prouve le! sinon c'est direct au micro-ondes que je t'envoie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

>



Bon, au temps pour moi. Depuis la triste affaire de Babel, ma Divine Luminescence s'y perd un peu avec toutes vos langues régionales. "Immarcescible" est accepté.


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, je viens de checker... "Immarscesible" c'est pas top-sympa comme mot... Va falloir faire mieux mon p'tit teo. Les flammes te lèchent les pieds là...



On m'aurait donné un mauvais dico ?
Quand même _Volonté qui jamais ne flétrira_, ça vaut pas l'Enfer, ni même le Purgatoire (quoique, ça je vous laisse voir, je suis parpaillot d'origine)...

Allez, Votre Intemporalité Incandescente, please, j'aime pas la Cave


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

ben voila, bioman veut absolument le Yamaa 9ooo pro :

probleme il l'as trouvé a angouleme , 1500 km allé/retour :mouais:


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, au temps pour moi. Depuis la triste affaire de Babel, ma Divine Luminescence s'y perd un peu avec toutes vos langues régionales. "Immarcescible" est accepté.





pfiou... une fois zencore, _beau brun_ échappe à la Cave et au Supplice qui va avec...

J'allumerai ce soir un Cierge au Pascalou pour Votre Grandissante Elévation  en espérant que Vous nous fassiez l'immense honneur de venir y faire une Apparition un jour ou l'autre


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila, bioman veut absolument le Yamaa 9ooo pro :
> 
> probleme il l'as trouvé a angouleme , 1500 km allé/retour :mouais:




Tu vas la lui chercher et tu fais un stop par Paris  ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'allumerai ce soir un Cierge au Pascalou pour Votre Grandissante Elévation  en espérant que Vous nous fassiez l'immense honneur de venir y faire une Apparition un jour ou l'autre



Je suis partout, mon enfant, dans le c½ur de ceux qui m'aiment.
Du coup, je ne traîne pas beaucoup dans le 20e.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas la lui chercher et tu fais un stop par Paris  ?




non, s'il y va , il ira tout seul en voiture


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partout, mon enfant, dans le c½ur de ceux qui m'aiment.
> Du coup, je ne traîne pas beaucoup dans le 20e.




Les coeurs changent aussi  Et tout en en haut de Ménilmontant, nous accueillons volontiers le Voyageur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les coeurs changent aussi  Et tout en en haut de Ménilmontant, nous accueillons volontiers le Voyageur



Au Père Lachaise !


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Au Père Lachaise !



ça c'est un peu plus bas


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un peu plus bas





Bien on peut pas etre plus bas dans un cimitière


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un peu plus bas



Ouf, j'ai eu peur pour notre Noble Ecrivain !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Août 2005)

Ah, on m'appelle pour l'apéro! Je vous laisse, bon app' à tous!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on m'appelle pour l'apéro! Je vous laisse, bon app' à tous!




j'arriiiiiiiiive ! 

Oh, pardon :rose:

Bon app'


----------



## NED (4 Août 2005)

Yes, c'est Apéro Time avec Maël et MamanNED enfin rentrés à la maison...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Bon appetit a vous tous , je mange allemand ce soir  .


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, j'ai eu peur pour notre Noble Ecrivain !




Je n'enterre jamais personne


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Yes, c'est Apéro Time avec Maël et MamanNED enfin rentrés à la maison...




Tout va bien donc ? 


Des nouvelles photos de la star ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'enterre jamais personne



C'est très louable 

Peut-être sauf quand tu fais :  ?


----------



## teo (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est très louable
> 
> Peut-être sauf quand tu fais :  ?




 est un tic de langage dont je m'excuse encore et toujours.

Je l'adore. Il est magique. Il veut tout dire et rien dire...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (4 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> est un tic de langage dont je m'excuse encore et toujours.
> 
> Je l'adore. Il est magique. Il veut tout dire et rien dire...



tu l'as aussi à l'oral


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as aussi à l'oral



Oui mais il n'y a pas le son. Ça peut être "le pont de la rivière kwaï" ou "je m'en tamponne" ou...


----------



## NED (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien donc ?
> 
> 
> Des nouvelles photos de la star ?



Oui le premier regard Maman-bébé sur le Thread Les Cigognes...
:love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)




----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui le premier regard Maman-bébé sur le Thread Les Cigognes...
> :love:





Je vais voir cela de suite alors  :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2005)

yo, ça bouge un peu par ici?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>



Hello !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui le premier regard Maman-bébé sur le Thread Les Cigognes...
> :love:





Piouf , j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hello !



Salut! PoorMonsteR !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Bien mangée avec Pim , ange ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf , j'ai pas trouvé



 Tu n'as pas trouvé la photo pourtant c l'avant dernière du topic!! 
cf ici =>http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106842


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien mangée avec Pim , ange ?



J'ai pas mangé avec Pim!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas trouvé la photo pourtant c l'avant dernière du topic!!
> cf ici =>http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106842




Merci en fait j'avais pas cherche    . En voyant cela ca me donne envie d'avoir des bambins  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mangé avec Pim!!! Grrrrrrr





Avec qui , tu as mange ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec qui , tu as mange ?



Seule!!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...





Bonsoiiiiiiiiiir !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>



 Ravi de te revoir rafraîchir ce thread avec tes sympathiques battements d'ailes!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Seule!!!



Tu peux m'indiquer l'itinéraire pour "city of angels" ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'indiquer l'itinéraire pour "city of angels" ?





Clermont Ferrand powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Clermont Ferrand powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :love:



Aie. Là, ça va pas le faire. Mais bon, je suis en vacances


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'indiquer l'itinéraire pour "city of angels" ?




Oui oui tu pique en direction de Vénus, au 5 ième nuage à droite, Prés de l'arc-en-ciel tu commence ta descente, et c tout près de la pleine et de la petite rivière lumineuse !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Clermont Ferrand powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :love:



Y m'a vendu !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Vénus et la petite rivière lumineuse !



Vaste programme :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui tu pique en direction de Vénus, au 5 ième nuage à droite, Prés de l'arc-en-ciel tu commence ta descente, et c tout près de la pleine et de la petite rivière lumineuse !



 C'est justement là-bas que je voulais partir en vacances!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Y m'a vendu !!!!





Si tu savais  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais  :love:




Quoi ?????      :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?????      :mouais:




C bien la cité des anges ?


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

C pas mal, mais j'vais p'être déménager un jour... 

Bon aller bonne soirée!!! A +


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller bonne soirée!!! A +



Bye !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C pas mal, mais j'vais p'être déménager un jour...
> 
> Bon aller bonne soirée!!! A +




 Comment peut-on seulement envisager de déménager, quand on habite un endroit pareil... 

 Bonne soirée à toi!...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C pas mal, mais j'vais p'être déménager un jour...
> 
> Bon aller bonne soirée!!! A +




Tu viens dans la cité des angelots ?  . Bonne soirée a toi petit ange


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

B'soir  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Bonsoir a toi Apca , moi aussi je vais oublier le mac et revenir demain  .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> B'soir  :sleep:



Hello !


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a toi Apca , moi aussi je vais oublier le mac et revenir demain  .


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hello !



Salut


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> B'soir  :sleep:



 Bonsoir, Apca!... 

 Soit tu bailles, soit tu éternues!... :hosto: Décidément!... :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, Apca!...
> 
> Soit tu bailles, soit tu éternues!... :hosto: Décidément!... :rateau:





Tu préscris  quoi comme remèdes ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu préscris  quoi comme remèdes ?



 Il faut flooder davantage, je ne vois que ça!...


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, Apca!...



B'soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu bailles, soit tu éternues!... :hosto: Décidément!... :rateau:




 :rose:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il faut flooder davantage, je ne vois que ça!...



Ahh mui ? Tu crois ?  :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ahh mui ? Tu crois ?  :hosto:  :casse:



 Ah ça oui, j'en suis certain!...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il faut flooder davantage, je ne vois que ça!...






C bien ce que je pensais , tu es un bon docteur


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous , 

Mon clavier ne comporte pas de touche "flood"   
Y a t il un logiciel pour flooder gratuit ?

Merci


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça oui, j'en suis certain!...



Bon ben je vais flooder alors...  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais flooder alors...  :mouais:




Floode ou flirter


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Je viens de franchir le cap des 2300 post !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien ce que je pensais , tu es un bon docteur



Vous allez jouer tous les deux alors ? 

Aie, pas sur la tête :casse:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez jouer tous les deux alors ?
> 
> Aie, pas sur la tête :casse:





Dommage qu'ange soit partie


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous ,
> 
> Mon clavier ne comporte pas de touche "flood"
> Y a t il un logiciel pour flooder gratuit ?
> ...



Non, y en a pas ! Donc tu ne peux pas Flooder. 

Désolé.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Message vBulletin

    Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 Je boule beaucoup, en ce moment... :love:
 Du coup, là, la machine est en panne... :rateau:
 Mais j'ai pour habitude de retourner les politesses.  Dès que je pourrai, donc...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de franchir le cap des 2300 post !





"Tu es devenu un homme , mon fils " comme dirait mon ami Kipling


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non, y en a pas ! Donc tu ne peux pas Flooder.
> 
> Désolé.


Tu es sûr ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> "Tu es devenu un homme , mon fils " c



Rooo c'est top bien ca !  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'ange soit partie



Prem's


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> ...






A toujours les mêmes personnes ?  :mouais:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ?



Bah mui  :hosto: 

A moin que toi tu n'a pas besoin de touche...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Prem's





Tu as passé l'age


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A toujours les mêmes personnes ?  :mouais:




On dirais !  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Rooo c'est top bien ca !  :love:




Plus exactement c " Tu seras un homme , mon fils " lis ca


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> ...Bah mui  :hosto:...


Zut ! alors    :rose:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as passé l'age




Dem's !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de franchir le cap des 2300 post !



Sans vouloir te vexer, par rapport à Global c'est une 'tite motte de terre


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> On dirais !  :hein:





Tu te sens delaissé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez jouer tous les deux alors ?
> 
> Aie, pas sur la tête :casse:




Tu vas voir, si ça ne va pas être sur la tête... 






​


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> lis ca




C'est fait


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Dem's !




En plus elle est mimi comme tout  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer, par rapport à Global c'est une 'tite motte de terre



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Même pas mal !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait





C bien petit , tu sais qui est Kipling au moins ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as passé l'age



Ha bon ? Pourquoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens delaissé ?



Oh mui et pas qu'un peu ! :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Même pas mal !




Pommade ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien petit , tu sais qui est Kipling au moins ?



Bah oui, c'est CA !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A toujours les mêmes personnes ?  :mouais:




 Pas du tout!... 
 Je boule beaucoup de nouvelles personnes, au contraire.  Spécialement des nouvelles et des nouveaux venus qui en sont à leur premier jour, ou leurs tous premiers posts.


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Pourquoi ?  :mouais:




Parce que


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pommade ?



Non ! Car j'ai "Même pas mal" !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, c'est CA !





Tu es pas belge pour rien , toi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



Salut


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



Bonsoir toi


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir





Bonsoir comment vas tu le caméléon ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pas belge pour rien , toi



Que Neni !     :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Car j'ai "Même pas mal" !





Normal , tu as la frite


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Normal , tu as la frite



 :sleep:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Normal , tu as la frite



Mui Mui. 

"La Frite est en moi" "  

T'en veut une ?


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir comment vas tu le caméléon ?




ca va très bien


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> ca va très bien



Pas de problème de couleur ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Que Neni !     :love:




Renierai tu ta patrie ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Renierai tu ta patrie ?



Non non,   

Suis Belze un point cé tous !  :hein: 


 :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Mui Mui.
> 
> "La Frite est en moi" "
> 
> T'en veut une ?




Tu as l'oeil du tigre , toi


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Et un Bonjour au Français au passage


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non non,
> 
> Suis Belze un point cé tous !  :hein:
> 
> ...



Voilà une belle déclaration d'amour pour son pays


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'oeil du tigre , toi



J'suis pas sur Tiger pour rien non plus !


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........"elle étais bonne ! ....je veux dire..l'eau ..."


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une belle déclaration d'amour pour son pays





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème de couleur ?



je n'ai aucun problème
que des solutions


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouah ! Joli. Ça doit faire fureur sur les plages


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :affraid:  :modo:  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai aucun problème
> que des solutions





Tu es sur un roseau actuellement ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai aucun problème
> que des solutions



C'est ce qui compte...


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde 
en forme?


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Enfin une photo de yoffy , ca fait plaisir  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Joli. Ça doit faire fureur sur les plages


Tu m'étonnes ! ......


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> en forme?





Ca farte bien chez moi et toi ? copaing de prénom


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur un roseau actuellement ?



Ah bon ? Y a moyen d'avoir internet sur un roseau ?  :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une photo de yoffy , ca fait plaisir  :rateau:


Tu m'as reconnu ? .....:sick:


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca farte bien chez moi et toi ? copaing de prénom



moi aussi la forme 

pas trop de monde ce soir j'ai l'impression


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Y a moyen d'avoir internet sur un roseau ?  :mouais:




Bien ouep !!! Le wifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tu connais po ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde
> en forme?



Ca vas merci


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi la forme
> 
> pas trop de monde ce soir j'ai l'impression



 C'est pratiquement la foule, tu veux dire!... 

 Salut à ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués!...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as reconnu ? .....:sick:




Decu ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien ouep !!! Le wifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tu connais po ?



Le wifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je connais pas. Par contre, le Wifi oui


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ca vas merci


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratiquement la foule, tu veux dire!...
> 
> Salut à ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués!...





Non il manque ange  :love:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués!...



On c'était déjà vu, mais ca fait pas de tord de se saluer encore une fois !


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratiquement la foule, tu veux dire!...
> 
> Salut à ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués!...




  a toi


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Le wifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je connais pas. Par contre, le Wifi oui




Normal le wifiiiiiiiiiiii c la prononciation In Amercain des Amériques , t'inquetes pas ca arrive bientôt en Belgique    :rateau:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Normal le wifiiiiiiiiiiii c la prononciation In Amercain des Amériques , t'inquetes pas ca arrive bientôt en Belgique    :rateau:



Wait and see alors


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratiquement la foule, tu veux dire!...
> 
> Salut à ceux que je n'ai pas encore salués!...




salut


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Wait and see alors


`

Non ce que tu viens de dire c de l'english moi l'américain des amériques ca donne ouété end scie


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> Non ce que tu viens de dire c de l'english moi l'américain des amériques ca donne ouété end scie




 :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :bebe:





Tu comprends la différence , fils ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> Non ce que tu viens de dire c de l'english moi l'américain des amériques ca donne ouété end scie



Hé bé. J'vais aller faire un tour sur le forum technique, moi


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu comprends la différence , fils ?



Oui maitre !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> On c'était déjà vu, mais ca fait pas de tord de se saluer encore une fois !



 Justement, je m'adressais aux autres!... 
 Ceux que je n'avais donc pas encore salués!...


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé. J'vais aller faire un tour sur le forum technique, moi


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé. J'vais aller faire un tour sur le forum technique, moi





Quoi c pas assez technique mon Americain des Amériques ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je m'adressais aux autres!...
> Ceux que je n'avais donc pas encore salués!...



Mais moi j'avais envie de te saluer encore une fois !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

>



Là-bas, quand il y a des termes trop compliqués, ils expliquent


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Oui maitre !




C bien mais il faut quue tu t'agenouilles pour l'adoubement


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Là-bas, quand il y a des termes trop compliqués, ils expliquent





Si tu veux , je te fais la linguistique de cette langue


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Là-bas, quand il y a des termes trop compliqués, ils expliquent



Càd ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien mais il faut quue tu t'agenouilles pour l'adoubement



Ça devient osé, là  :rose:


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C bien mais il faut quue tu t'agenouilles pour l'adoubement



Non mais, et puis quoi encore ?    :hein: 

 :modo:  :style:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Càd ?





			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non ce que tu viens de dire c de l'english moi l'américain des amériques ca donne ouété end scie



Trop technique pour moi


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non mais, et puis quoi encore ?    :hein:
> 
> :modo:  :style:





Tu deviendra Chevalier de la langue Américain des Amériques , tu veux pas ?


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviendra Chevalier de la langue Américain des Amériques , tu veux pas ?



Et j'aurai quoi en plus si je deviens chevalier ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient osé, là  :rose:





Naméo ©


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et j'aurai quoi en plus si je deviens chevalier ?





Ma bonté


----------



## Sloughi (4 Août 2005)

je vous souhaite une bonne nuit a tout le monde
le travail m'attend demain
a+


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite une bonne nuit a tout le monde
> le travail m'attend demain
> a+





Bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux , je te fais la linguistique de cette langue



 Oui, très volontiers.  
 Nous t'écoutons.


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite une bonne nuit a tout le monde
> le travail m'attend demain
> a+








Nenuit'


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, très volontiers.
> Nous t'écoutons.





Cela prendra du temps et je ne pense pas que certains aimerait que je parle latin


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite une bonne nuit a tout le monde
> le travail m'attend demain
> a+



 Bonne nuit, Sloughi!


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ma bonté



C'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite une bonne nuit a tout le monde
> le travail m'attend demain
> a+



Bye Sloughi !


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà pas mal !




Voilà quelqu'un de bien


----------



## Apca (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelqu'un de bien



Merci, et je retourne le compliment !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Cela prendra du temps et je ne pense pas que certains aimerait que je parle latin



Après l'Américain je crains le pire


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci, et je retourne le compliment !





Miciiiiiiiiiiiiii  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Après l'Américain je crains le pire





Bien oui pour comprendre pourquoi l'américain il faut fouiller le passé


----------



## -greg- (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui pour comprendre pourquoi l'américain il faut fouiller le passé




vous faites concours de langues


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> vous faites concours de langues






_Désolé , notre mannequin pour les présentations n'est pas présente _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui pour comprendre pourquoi l'américain il faut fouiller le passé



Ça peut le faire comme ça aussi :

"Bien oui pour comprendre _le passé_ il faut fouiller _l'américain_"


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

Encore une fois, merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé vert. 
 Chaque boulage sera retourné dès que le machine voudra bien!...


----------



## Apca (5 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit les gens, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudra que je repasse, c'était bien sympa ici


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les gens,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quand tu veux , tu repasses  . A plus tard , l'ami


----------



## Apca (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux , tu repasses  . A plus tard , l'ami



Merci, à demain peut-être


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé vert.
> Chaque boulage sera retourné dès que le machine voudra bien!...





J'attends de voir alors


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci, à demain peut-être





Moi , je pars voir un petit film . A demain les amis floodeurs


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'attends de voir alors



 J'ai toujours plaisir à rebouler vert. 
 Et dans ton cas, ça ne sera pas la première fois.


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours plaisir à rebouler vert.
> Et dans ton cas, ça ne sera pas la première fois.





Que veux tu j'en redemande toujours


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit a vous tous les floodeurs , je pars me coucher  .


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a vous tous les floodeurs , je pars me coucher  .



 Bonne nuit, Gregg!...


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a vous tous les floodeurs , je pars me coucher  .




bonne nuit a toi @+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit, Gregg!...



Bonne nuit à ceux qui partent


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a toi @+





Je suis pas fatigué mais je commence a avoir mal au crane  . Bonne nuit les enfants    , le pire c que je dois etre le plus jeune sur ce thread actuellement


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas fatigué mais je commence a avoir mal au crane  . Bonne nuit les enfants    , le pire c que je dois etre le plus jeune sur ce thread actuellement



Eh bien avec moi, on fait les deux extrémités


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien avec moi, on fait les deux extrémités




bon et moi je centralise alors


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon et moi je centralise alors



Ça peut le faire, mais il faudra regarder à gauche et à droite


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut le faire, mais il faudra regarder à gauche et à droite


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut le faire, mais il faudra regarder à gauche et à droite





Et au sud alors ?


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

>




tant que ce n'est pas derriere


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tant que ce n'est pas derriere





Un mauvais souvenir ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tant que ce n'est pas derriere



C'est vrai qu'il y a plus de risques :casse: :hosto:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un mauvais souvenir ?




non une experience dont je ne veux pas avoir de souvenir donc pas de test


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a plus de risques :casse: :hosto:





et kel risque !!!  donc a ne pas tenter!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et au sud alors ?



Si un quatrième arrive, on pourra faire une belote


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Au dodo Greg a demaiiiiiiiiiiiin cette fois ci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au dodo Greg a demaiiiiiiiiiiiin cette fois ci



Bon, ben c'est râpé pour la belote   



Bonne nuit Gregg !


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au dodo Greg a demaiiiiiiiiiiiin cette fois ci





ciao


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est râpé pour la belote :




on va finir a la belote a deux


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> on va finir a la belote a deux



Et si je vais me coucher, tu feras une réussite tout seul


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et si je vais me coucher, tu feras une réussite tout seul




malheureusement oui et la ca craint du boubin


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Je vais essayer d'en réveiller quelques-uns


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer d'en réveiller quelques-uns



     

ok vas y


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ok vas y



M***e ! J'ai pas mis le son !   

Bon, je te laisses à ta réussite   

Bonne nuit et à demain


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> M***e ! J'ai pas mis le son !
> 
> Bon, je te laisses à ta réussite
> 
> Bonne nuit et à demain




ok bonne nuits et a demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

bon les amis....?
ben, on a teaser quand meme........
j'en peux plus....
d'ailleurs, il reste des cadavres....vé:

* le Purfils de la Sagesse...et ses bouteilles vides....*







bise a vous deux, j'espere que vous etes bien rentrés....
@+


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon les amis....?
> ben, on a teaser quand meme........
> j'en peux plus....
> d'ailleurs, il reste des cadavres....vé:
> ...



 Houawwwww

Mais qui c'est donc qui a bu tout ça ??? 
Bien rentré, Stook et merci d'avoir partagé ton temps avec nous.
Bises.


:love::love::love:

P.S: Va voir ton courrier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Houawwwww
> 
> Mais qui c'est donc qui a bu tout ça ???
> Bien rentré, Stook et merci d'avoir partagé ton temps avec nous.
> ...




merci , je viens de relever mes mp....

oui, bien rentré, mais j'avais moins de trajet a faire que vous....

en tout cas, on pas tergiverser en politesse inutile, mais c'est moi, qui vous remercie de m'avoir evité ce déménagement...
c'est cool que vous vous soyez arrété....
il faudra remettre ça....
+++


----------



## sofiping (5 Août 2005)

llo !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Yep, sofi.....ça roule, moi qui me croyais seul....

pas de soucis avec tes photos...?


----------



## sofiping (5 Août 2005)

j'ai passé ma journée a faire ma galerie ... j'ai les yeux comme des balles de golf


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé ma journée a faire ma galerie ... j'ai les yeux comme des balles de golf



et le resultat...?
ça roule...?
de toute facon, si tu as une question....


----------



## sofiping (5 Août 2005)

tout avait bien commencé jusqu'a ce que j'y apporte quelques modifs et ..... je me retrouve avec des tofs deformées .... je reprendrai le sujet demain ....scrognugnu !!! :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tout avait bien commencé jusqu'a ce que j'y apporte quelques modifs et ..... je me retrouve avec des tofs deformées .... je reprendrai le sujet demain ....scrognugnu !!! :mouais:




:mouais:.....

c'est en forgeant.....tu connais la suite...
courage....

bon, je vais y aller...
++


----------



## sofiping (5 Août 2005)

moi aussi  :sleep: je passe par "la nuit " poster mon image et je file  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi  :sleep: je passe par "la nuit " poster mon image et je file  :love:



classique, j'allais faire pareil...



ps: m**de....du coup, je suis reparti pour un minute d'attente.....
alors, j'edite....ça fait passer le temps....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2005)

Ouéééééééé!!!  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: J'ai fait un petit calcul rapide ; et bientôt je pourrai bouler rouge 2 ou 3 têtes de noeud 
J'adore les joies simples  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

:sleep:  Bonjour!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  Bonjour!!!



Bonjour Miss


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Miss



Bonjour!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

Allez hop!, je vais refaire mon site (6 ans sans activité) et après RDV pour un nouveau job...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop!, je vais refaire mon site (6 ans sans activité) et après RDV pour un nouveau job...



Bon courage!!!


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour...  :sleep:  :sleep:   

et coucou ange_63!  je t'avais jamais vu... 240messages et tu est déja accro au flood.


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> et coucou ange_63!  je t'avais jamais vu... 240messages et tu est déja accro au flood.



Salut!!  !!
Moi en revanche je t'avais déjà vu!! j'adore ton avatar!!! :love:

Oui en effet j'suis accro au flood!! 
J'suis passée de 25message à 240 en une semaine 1/2 !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

moi je bouge mes fesses et je vais

 faire un depot a la banque
achter du pain
poster une lettre boulot


bon.....sa peut attendre cet aprem non ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Salut robertav 

Reste un peu avec nous!!


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... achter du pain
> 
> bon.....sa peut attendre cet aprem non ?



Si tu le manges ce soir vaut mieux !!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour a tous !!! Comment allez vous bien en ce matin bien pluvieux sur Paris  le reste de la france je sais pas


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous !!! Comment allez vous bien en ce matin bien pluvieux sur Paris  le reste de la france je sais pas



à Nantes il fait beau mais un peu gris par moments.  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> à Nantes il fait beau mais un peu gris par moments.  :love:




Et ailleurs ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!!  !!
> Moi en revanche je t'avais déjà vu!! j'adore ton avatar!!! :love:
> 
> Oui en effet j'suis accro au flood!!
> J'suis passée de 25message à 240 en une semaine 1/2 !!



merci  :love: 

Pour être accro au flood il ne faut pas longtemps...    
(sauf que dans mon cas si, car m'étant inscrit sur macg en décembre 2003, je connaissais pas encore le flood.   )


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ailleurs ?



The Weather Channel


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (sauf que dans mon cas si, car m'étant inscrit sur macg en décembre 2003, je connaissais pas encore le flood.   )




ça existait déja pourtant, mais c'etait dans les méandres de la mgz en bas


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour tt le monde


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> The Weather Channel




Pfff encore un américanisme  . Moi , je prefere Météo France et oui je suis chauvin


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tt le monde






Bonjour Mr Bouillave


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tt le monde



   bouilla !


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pfff encore un américanisme  . Moi , je prefere Météo France et oui je suis chauvin



"The Weather Channel" est un organisme ANGLAIS privé donc beaucoup plus fiable que "Météo France", organisme français public (donc moins de moyens donc moins précis).


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Mr Bouillave




Y'a que Sonny qui a le droit de m'appeler comme ça! appele moi juste maître


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

alu mikoo


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> alu mikoo



Je ne suis que tas de poils, pas alu.     :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que Sonny qui a le droit de m'appeler comme ça! appele moi juste maître





Il est vrai que je ne suis jamais venue a vos AES MGZ super secrete donc je sais qu'est ce qui s'est passé entre vous  .


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "The Weather Channel" est un organisme ANGLAIS privé donc beaucoup plus fiable que "Météo France", organisme français public (donc moins de moyens donc moins précis).




Ouais , tu as raison en partie mais quand ce dernier ( W Channel) annonce un grand soleil a Paris , il pleut ..


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais , tu as raison en partie mais quand ce dernier ( W Channel) annonce un grand soleil a Paris , il pleut ..



  
euh... je croyais que tu n'habitais pas sur Paris ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que je ne suis jamais venue a vos AES MGZ super secrete donc je sais qu'est ce qui s'est passé entre vous  .




Pleins de cochoncetés que meme tes bds de Kergall elles y font pas allusion


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

L'est du 9.3. le gregg


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ce qui s'est passé *entre vous*  .



Beurk!  :rateau: ... ça me rappelle une certaine Chimène B.    :affraid:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Ici au pays des anges (  ) il fait enfin beau! Du soleil com il n'y en avait pas eu depuis longtemps, mais il fait encore bien frais!!!


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ici au pays des anges (  ) il fait enfin beau! Du soleil com il n'y en avait pas eu depuis longtemps, mais il fait encore bien frais!!!




bonjour tout le monde


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde



Salut!!


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

c'est un repaire a greg ici :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> c'est un repaire a greg ici :mouais:




tu as vu gregg c'est pour ca ???

bon on peut le croire pour lr repair c'est vrai


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ici au pays des anges (  ) il fait enfin beau! Du soleil com il n'y en avait pas eu depuis longtemps, mais il fait encore bien frais!!!




Enfin ange is here !!! Comment vas tu ?  :love:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ange is here !!! Comment vas tu ?  :love:




salut gregg comment vas tu ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ange is here !!! Comment vas tu ?  :love:



J'y suis depuis 8h46 qq chose com ça! 
ça va merci! 
Et ce vaccin?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis depuis 8h46 qq chose com ça!



Et un  à 8h58


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis depuis 8h46 qq chose com ça!
> ça va merci!
> Et ce vaccin?





Moi , je viens de te voir   . Mon vaccin , je suis tout rouge a l'épaule ( où on m'a fait le vaccin ) , je pense que c normal enfin je vais aller ou appeler le docteur pour savoir , merci de te préoccupe de moi   :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Ça va les Greg and Co ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu gregg c'est pour ca ???
> 
> bon on peut le croire pour lr repair c'est vrai






			
				chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut gregg comment vas tu ?




 Salut 

Alors comme ça t'es chez lui :hein: J'y comprend rien moi


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et un  à 8h58


comment tu fais pour mettre en lien ....
.... juste un post !!


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les Greg and Co ?




ca va merci 

et toi la forme ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je viens de te voir   . Mon vaccin , je suis tout rouge a l'épaule ( où on m'a fait le vaccin ) , je pense que c normal enfin je vais aller ou appeler le docteur pour savoir , merci de te préoccupe de moi   :love:



C'est ce que je te dis depuis hier sur ichat, une crème! il te faut une crème anti-rougeurs !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais pour mettre en lien ....
> .... juste un post !!



Juste où tu viens de poster il y a un nombre en haut et à droite. Toi c'est dièse8989. Tu cliques dessus et ça te donne une url. Après : copier/coller


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Alors comme ça t'es chez lui :hein: J'y comprend rien moi


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je te dis depuis hier sur ichat, une crème! il te faut une crème anti-rougeurs !




Non non une bonne dose de sommeil ca calme l'homme enfin je crois


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca va merci
> 
> et toi la forme ?



Bon alors tu es qui cher "chezgreg", un double de Gregg? un sosie? un diablotin? catherine laborde?    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les Greg and Co ?





Ca va bien et toiiii ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca va merci
> 
> et toi la forme ?



Ça va, à part le temps pourri


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non non une bonne dose de sommeil ca calme l'homme enfin je crois



pas les capricornes...      :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien et toiiii ?



Réponse juste en-dessous de ton post


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tu es qui cher "chezgreg", un double de Gregg? un sosie? un diablotin? catherine laborde?    :rateau:




un double non 

un sosie non

un diablotin peut etre surement

...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je viens de te voir   . Mon vaccin , je suis tout rouge a l'épaule ( où on m'a fait le vaccin ) , je pense que c normal enfin je vais aller ou appeler le docteur pour savoir , merci de te préoccupe de moi :love:



Il peut arriver qu'il y ai une petite réaction inflammatoire au niveau de la piqure, ça dépend du vaccin! On t'as quand même injecté une substance sous la peau et c pas d'leau physiologiq donc c normale !  
En revanche ça ne le sera pas si ça s'agrave!! Là se serait dans ce cas + une réaction allergiq!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pas les capricornes...      :love:  :love:





Toi , même tu sais


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, à part le temps pourri




chez moi il fait beau


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il peut arriver qu'il y ai une petite réaction inflammatoire au niveau de la piqure, ça dépend du vaccin! On t'as quand même injecté une substance sous la peau et c pas d'leau physiologiq donc c normale !
> En revanche ça ne le sera pas si ça s'agrave!! Là se serait dans ce cas + une réaction allergiq!





Merci Mademoiselle  :love: pour autant je m'inquete pas plus que cela je suis habitué a la medecine


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ...




 c'est à dire?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> chez moi il fait beau




Encore un sudiste ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mademoiselle  :love: pour autant je m'inquete pas plus que cela je suis habitué a la medecine




Moarff c'est pas toi qui pleurnichait l'autre jour parce que t'avais peur de la piquouse ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi , même tu sais



encore heureux    :love:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Encore un sudiste ?




pas du tout


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire?  :mouais:  :mouais:





Oui , précises ta pensée Mr ChezGreg on comprends pas trop la


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> chez moi il fait beau



T'es un martien toi   

Au fait, belote ou réussite ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Moarff c'est pas toi qui pleurnichait l'autre jour parce que t'avais peur de la piquouse ?




Certes j'en ai peur mais ca dépend surtout de la facon dont c fait et par qui , qui me fait peur . Je garde de très mauvais souvenir   mais bon au moins moi je proclame que j'ai peur des piquouse


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , précises ta pensée Mr ChezGreg on comprends pas trop la




3 grd ville de france


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , précises ta pensée Mr ChezGreg on comprends pas trop la



En fait c'est le "..." étrange à la proposition "catherine laborde?" qui m'intrigue... :rateau:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> T'es un martien toi
> 
> Au fait, belote ou réussite ?




finalement dodo 30mn apres


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> 3 grd ville de france




Lyon ?  :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est le "..." étrange à la proposition "catherine laborde?" qui m'intrigue... :rateau:  :mouais:  :mouais:




catherine ki ; auncun sans


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> finalement dodo 30mn apres



Faudra essayer de ramener du monde la prochaine fois


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est le "..." étrange à la proposition "catherine laborde?" qui m'intrigue... :rateau:  :mouais:  :mouais:





Tu penses que c son fils caché ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Certes j'en ai peur mais ca dépend surtout de la facon dont c fait et *par qui*, qui me fait peur



C'est sûr qu'entre une infirmière nommée Clara et une autre nommée Marie-Francine on a vite fait son choix...    
mais les apparences sont parfois trompeuses...


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lyon ?  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> catherine ki ; auncun sans



sens ?   

...parce qu'au mot "sans", je dirai "sans quoi??"


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses que c son fils caché ?



là est la question.  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

>





Merci Merci Merci  :love:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Faudra essayer de ramener du monde la prochaine fois




ca c'est sure qu'il va falloir ramener beaucoup plus de monde car la il n'y en avait pas beaucoup du tout comparer au debut de semaine


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sens ?
> 
> ...parce qu'au mot "sans", je dirai "sans quoi??"





Quoi il est né a Sens ?  :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> là est la question.  :rateau:




 

je suis sure ke non c'est pour ca que je n'avait pas repondu la premiere fois


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

>



Très belle ville Lyon


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est sure qu'il va falloir ramener beaucoup plus de monde car la il n'y en avait pas beaucoup du tout comparer au debut de semaine





Que veux tu c le mois d'août appart les étudiants ( ) il y a pas beaucoup de travailleurs


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi il est né a Sens ?  :mouais:



T'es bien réveillé Gregg ?  :mouais:


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sens ?
> 
> ...parce qu'au mot "sans", je dirai "sans quoi??"




desolé auncun "sens"


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Très belle ville Lyon





Je connais pas du tout , c si beau que ca ? Parce que leurs matches truquées ..


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi il est né a Sens ?  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> T'es bien réveillé Gregg ?  :mouais:




En fait c les réactions du vaccin qui me rendent comme ca , c grave docteur ? Enfin notre doctoresse est partie ( ange )


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas du tout , c si beau que ca ? Parce que leurs matches truquées ..




c'est une tres jolie ville, pour ce ki est du foot vous pouvais m'oublier car je deteste ca (moi je prefere rester devant mon mac que de regarde un match de foot; la plus heureuse est ma femme )


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas du tout , c si beau que ca ? Parce que leurs matches truquées ..



Belle architecture, bon restos, beau Parc (tête d'or), belle expo (Warhol), bonne bouffe (ah merde déja dit   ), pour les filles j'ai pas testé (trop pressé).


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est une tres jolie ville, pour ce ki est du foot vous pouvais m'oublier car je deteste ca (moi je prefere rester devant mon mac que de regarde un match de foot; la plus heureuse est ma femme )





Fais la devenir une geeekette pro mac  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Belle architecture, bon restos, beau Parc (tête d'or), belle expo (Warhol), bonne bouffe (ah merde déja dit   ), pour les filles j'ai pas testé (trop pressé).




Que veux tu les capricornes pensent après avoir fais certaines choses


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

bon a tout a l'heure tout le monde je dois y aller (RDV) 

@+


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En fait c les réactions du vaccin qui me rendent comme ca , c grave docteur ? Enfin notre doctoresse est partie ( ange )



Non non tjs là je vous observe :mouais: 
Je lis ce que vous écrivez tous.


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu les capricornes pensent après avoir fais certaines choses



"C'est la vie!" ... comme on dit.  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon a tout a l'heure tout le monde je dois y aller (RDV)
> 
> @+





A tout a l'heure , monsieur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon a tout a l'heure tout le monde je dois y aller (RDV)
> 
> @+



Salut et @+


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon a tout a l'heure tout le monde je dois y aller (RDV)
> 
> @+


a toute


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non non tjs là je vous observe :mouais:
> Je lis ce que vous écrivez tous.





Participes


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "C'est la vie!" ... comme on dit.  :mouais:





Mais c quoi cette excuse


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon a tout a l'heure tout le monde je dois y aller (RDV)
> 
> @+



Passe le bonjour à Catherine!


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mais c quoi cette excuse



Une excuse de capricorne...  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Passe le bonjour à Catherine!




Admirateur de la belle catherine Laborde    ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Participes



Bin là j'travaille en parallèle, mais dès qu'j'ai un truc à dire ou une réaction à donner je le fais!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Une excuse de capricorne...  :love:





Qu'est ce que je devrai dire alors


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Admirateur de la belle catherine Laborde    ?



Justement le contraire


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je devrai dire alors



... rien


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bin là j'travaille en parallèle, mais dès qu'j'ai un truc à dire ou une réaction à donner je le fais!!




Non parce que ta fraîcheur nous manques  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... rien





J'ai compris : tu réflechis et tu me donneras une véritable réponse dans quelques minutes ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Justement le contraire



y vaut mieux car y a mieux quand même!! 






:hein:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non parce que ta fraîcheur nous manques  :love:




   :rose:  Ha bon !


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> y vaut mieux car y a mieux quand même!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mademoiselle est jalouse ?


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris : tu réflechis et tu me donneras une véritable réponse dans quelques minutes ?



espèce de foutu Capricorne comme moi !!


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle est jalouse ?



Ou non j'parlais pas pour moi!! Je n'aurais pas eu cette prétention tout d'même!!! 
Mais tant qu'a être fan de qq un y a d'autre CELEBRITES qui sont mieux!! (moi j'suis pas célèbre donc je ne m'incluais pas dedans!  )


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  Ha bon !





Ouais , tu ramenes ta fraîcheur et tu as un sens de l'humour ca plaît  :love:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> y vaut mieux car y a mieux quand même!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non parce que ta fraîcheur nous manques  :love:



C'est mignon à cet âge-là. Faudrait pas que ça grandisse.


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ou non j'parlais pas pour moi!!
> Mais tant qu'a être fan de qq un y a d'autre CELEBRITES qui sont mieux!! (moi j'suis pas célèbre donc je ne m'incluais pas dedans!  )




Tu es fan de qui , mademoiselle ?  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> y vaut mieux car y a mieux quand même!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai trouvé une mieux, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit approprié  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



: D   t'as eu une crise cardiac en la revoyant!!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon à cet âge-là. Faudrait pas que ça grandisse.





Qui , moi ?  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai trouvé une mieux, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit approprié  :rose:



qui? qui?   
... du moment que c'est pas Bernadette C. : super-caniche.  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es fan de qui , mademoiselle ?  :rose:



De personne! J'suis pas du genre à retapisser entièrement les murs de ma chambre avec des photos d'une personne célèbre.


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> : D   t'as eu une crise cardiac en la revoyant!!!



pire encore    :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> qui? qui?



Ben, Catherine Laborde ! :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai trouvé une mieux, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit approprié  :rose:



HA oui tient! De qui!!! Aller dit!!!


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, Catherine Laborde ! :rateau:



ha noooon pas elle encore !!! MDR!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA oui tient! De qui!!! Aller dit!!!



C'est pas pour les jeunes filles


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> De personne! J'suis pas du genre à retapisser entièrement les murs de ma chambre avec des photos d'une personne célèbre.




Il y a des chambres dans la cité des anges ? Je croyais qu'il y avait des nuages partout , je suis décu là


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour les jeunes filles



Jeunes filles faut pas pousser quand même!!! :mouais: 
J'ai passé l'age de l'autorisation parentale!!! 
Et j'en ai vu pas mal déjà! :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des chambres dans la cité des anges ? Je croyais qu'il y avait des nuages partout , je suis décu là



  Ha non ! en effet y a bien des nuages, je traduisait en langage terrien!! C trés douillet d'ailleurs pour dormir!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Jeunes filles faut pas pousser quand même!!! :mouais:
> J'ai passé l'age de l'autorisation parentale!!!
> Et j'en ai vu pas mal déjà! :mouais:



Hola ! "Jeune fille" c'était gentil et amical


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pire encore    :rateau:




Tu as mourru et tu as ressidu ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Screugneu gneu !


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha noooon pas elle encore !!! MDR!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:



non, une autre... espèce


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha non ! en effet y a bien des nuages, je traduisait en langage terrien!! C trés douillet d'ailleurs pour dormir!!





Ca me plait ca et on fait comment pour y rentrer ?  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hola ! "Jeune fille" c'était gentil et amical



  

c juste que ça ne me choquera pas koi!  c surtout ça!! 

Aller va y dit nous tout!!!


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> non, une autre... espèce



Arrrfff j'crois j'vais mourir!!! :rateau:
 :affraid:   :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> c juste que ça ne me choquera pas koi!  c surtout ça!!
> 
> Aller va y dit nous tout!!!



C'est juste une photo de CL à loilpé. Mais elle n'est pas mieux qu'habillée


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> non, une autre... espèce




Quoi , notre bernadette est classe par rapport a Shrek


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca me plait ca et on fait comment pour y rentrer ?  :rose:


J'sais pas, moi j'suis née avec des ailes... :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste une photo de CL à loilpé. Mais elle n'est pas mieux qu'habillée



CL , CL.... :mouais: Christine Laborde!!!!! :affraid: :affraid:  HA NOOOOOOON pas elle!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas, moi j'suis née avec des ailes... :mouais:





Où ca les ailes ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> CL , CL.... :mouais: Christine Laborde!!!!! :affraid: :affraid:  HA NOOOOOOON pas elle!



Non, Catherine Laborde, et c'est dans un film hein !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Où ca les ailes ?



Tu fais pas dans la dentelle avec les femmes


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi , notre bernadette est classe par rapport a Shrek



Ou mon dieu quelle horreur!!!! :affraid: !!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais pas dans la dentelle avec les femmes





Serais tu choque ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

J'vais manger!!!  A plus tard!!! 

FAIMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

et bien ça chome pas par ici !!!!     

je doit tout lire des dernieres 4 pages?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ou mon dieu quelle horreur!!!! :affraid: !!!





Et ca va être la futur Reine d'Angleterre , ca promet  :hein:


----------



## toys (5 Août 2005)

salut les floodeur sa roule comme vous voulez?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais manger!!!  A plus tard!!!
> 
> FAIMMMMMMM!!!





Bon appetit a toi  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien ça chome pas par ici !!!!
> 
> je doit tout lire des dernieres 4 pages?



Non, c'est le flood classique 

Ça va robertav ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeur sa roule comme vous voulez?






Salut a toi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeur sa roule comme vous voulez?



Salut toys ! Ça roule, et toi ?


----------



## toys (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Salut toys ! Ça roule, et toi ?


je vias cherché mon i TRIPE mini a 2 heures et apres je part bossé donc ca peut que allé


----------



## toys (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien ça chome pas par ici !!!!
> 
> je doit tout lire des dernieres 4 pages?


  faut lire les pages ou on n'a loupé !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

sa irait nettement mieux si les telephones , l'interphone et tout le reste arretent de sonner  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## toys (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa irait nettement mieux si les telephones , l'interphone et tout le reste arretent de sonner  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


d'ébranche tout !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> d'ébranche tout !!!!!!!!!!!!





*débranches ...*


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

ben la je vais plutot brancher mon fer et repasser mon pantalon     

je l'ai oublié dans le seche linge, un vrai torchon  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et c'est vôoooootre faute !!


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Je me demande si on ferai pas mieux de renommer ce thread...


Le thread de la vie trépidente de Roberta, nan ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Coucou les Flooudeurs!  ! Bien mangé de votre côté? 
ça va moi en revenant j'vois que j'ai loupé que qq post! Super!! G rien manqué! 


.../ bon sinon j'en suis moi dèjà dans mon boulot...:mouais:  ha oui mes algorithmes...!!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les Flooudeurs!  ! Bien mangé de votre côté?
> ça va moi en revenant j'vois que j'ai loupé que qq post! Super!! G rien manqué!
> 
> 
> .../ bon sinon j'en suis moi dèjà dans mon boulot...:mouais:  ha oui mes algorithmes...!!!




Qu'est ce que tu fais avec des algorithmes ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fais avec des algorithmes ?



J'explique mon code!!! LE code de l'application que j'ai créé !


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'explique mon code!!! LE code de l'application que j'ai créé !




C quoi ton application ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si on ferai pas mieux de renommer ce thread...
> Le thread de la vie trépidente de Robertav, nan ?




il y a deja mais ça a pas marché !!     

....et pourtant il en avait des jambes


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ton application ?  :rateau:


[font=&quot]C une application qui utilise les fonctions avancées du logiciel de Statistique "R", afin de pouvoir réaliser des statistiques complexes sous Excel, via une interface graphique conviviale et simple d&#8217;utilisation!  voilà ![/font]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> [font=&quot]C une application qui utilise les fonctions avancées du logiciel de Statistique "R", afin de pouvoir réaliser des statistiques complexes sous Excel, via une interface graphique conviviale et simple d?utilisation!  voilà ![/font]



respect


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> respect



Merci! :rose: :rose:


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a deja mais ça a pas marché !!
> 
> ....et pourtant il en avait des jambes



Mince... bizarre 

Ajoutes de temps en temps quelques tequila party, et gogo-dancer, et ça devrait aller


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> [font=&quot]C une application qui utilise les fonctions avancées du logiciel de Statistique "R", afin de pouvoir réaliser des statistiques complexes sous Excel, via une interface graphique conviviale et simple d?utilisation!  voilà ![/font]





J'ai rien capté


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien capté



Je vais te mettre l'introduction de mon rapport tu comprendras peut être un peu mieux, normalement j'expliq beaucoup +!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien capté



ça t'apprendra a poser des questions....


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te mettre l'introduction de mon rapport tu comprendras peut être un peu mieux, normalement j'expliq beaucoup +!





Merci mais met la moi en mp stp sinon ca va gueuler ici


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça t'apprendra a poser des questions....





Je suis très curieux c pas pour rien que je fais des études d'histoire  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

*Bon on s'emmerde*
toujours autant par ici ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais met la moi en mp stp sinon ca va gueuler ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C fait!! Attention c long et imbuvable!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très curieux c pas pour rien que je fais des études d'histoire  :love:


par contre la tienne tu l'oublies facilement, c'est pour ça qu'elle se répète si souvent.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon on s'emmerde*
> toujours autant par ici ?



Ton post va les occupper au moins une heure ...
... c'est gentil


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon on s'emmerde*
> toujours autant par ici ?


 Comme d'hab... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais met la moi en mp stp sinon ca va gueuler ici


sur, c'est tellement plus chiant que tes posts !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par contre la tienne tu l'oublies facilement, c'est pour ça qu'elle se répète si souvent.


 supermoquette se transforme en superbrice l'été ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce qui se passe, y'a abrasage ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par contre la tienne tu l'oublies facilement, c'est pour ça qu'elle se répète si souvent.




Supermoquette --->  superjusticier ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d:d:d


 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

attend 2 secondes bouilla


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

ok j'attend


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe, y'a abrasage ?


 On va pouvoir se réchauffer un peu :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette --->  superjusticier ?


gregg -> amnésique ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Que se passe-t-il ici?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

C'est excitant tout ça, je peux faire qqchose pour aider ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

alors gregg c'est qui t'as victime femelle cette semaine, j'ai pas suivi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon on s'emmerde*
> toujours autant par ici ?



pitin®, t'as raison, je vais faire comme les autres, il parait que Mactripouille est plus zen...

sacré hérétiques...


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il ici?



rien, le néant, comme d'hab !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors gregg c'est qui t'as victime femelle cette semaine, j'ai pas suivi ?


 Parce que y en a eu plusieurs ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors gregg c'est qui t'as victime femelle cette semaine, j'ai pas suivi ?




Aucune


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> rien, le néant, comme d'hab !


et l'abrasage qui va arriver ...
... tu as oublié ! C'est pas rien !

... j'attend depuis tout à l'heure


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> rien, le néant, comme d'hab !


 Si on va peut être se marrer un peu


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Aucune


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

attention ça va couper !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et l'abrasage qui va arriver ...
> ... tu as oublié ! C'est pas rien !
> 
> ... j'attend depuis tout à l'heure


 J'ai oublié l'alcool à bruler...


Je vais le chercher


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que y en a eu plusieurs ?


ah ça... il fait pas dans le détail du desespoir


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Aucune


ouais c'est chiant les vacances des autres hein ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié l'alcool à bruler...
> 
> 
> Je vais le chercher


Pas besoin, faut juste un truc pour l'allumer ...
... Qui pour un petit pé ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

>




Non , je ressemble un peu plus a ca


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

T'as plus cette photo gregg ou on te voyait sur un transat au bord de l'eau, c'etait sur meetic je crois ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ça... il fait pas dans le détail du desespoir


 Je suis au courant...

Peut être un jour comprendra t il ? :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Une tete d'oeuf, je l'aurais parié !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus cette photo gregg ou on te voyait sur un transat au bord de l'eau, c'etait sur meetic je crois ?


 J'ai vu la même sur "Hotmail rencontre" ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je ressemble un peu plus a ca



J'aurais plutôt pensé à... oh puis non. 

Amusez-vous bien, cassez pas votre jouet hein, une si belle pièce ça serait dommage.


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus cette photo gregg ou on te voyait sur un transat au bord de l'eau, c'etait sur meetic je crois ?




Moi , meetic ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin, faut juste un truc pour l'allumer ...
> ... Qui pour un petit pé ?


 Fallait me demander hier... J'avais mis la dose en binouze pour faire des bons pets puants :love: J'ai failli tuer deux personnes


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au courant...
> 
> Peut être un jour comprendra t il ? :mouais:


Mission Impossible c'est une série TV


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

>



*De mieux en mieux...*
activité coloriage cet après midi les enfants



 :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu la même sur "Hotmail rencontre" ...



Ah c'etait ptete ça!, mais ça reste mytique quand meme


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fallait me demander hier... J'avais mis la dose en binouze pour faire des bons pets puants :love: J'ai failli tuer deux personnes


En tout cas pour l'instant ...
... pas d'abrasage


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt pensé à... oh puis non.
> 
> Amusez-vous bien, cassez pas votre jouet hein, une si belle pièce ça serait dommage.


 Promis


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il ici?



pfff......y se passe toujours rien ici....un peu plus un peu moins....m'enfin, là, ça bas tout les records....
et toi, ça roule, c'est rare de te voir par ici....
ça fait toujours plaisir....


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , meetic ?



Ouai, fais pas l'incrédule


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus cette photo gregg ou on te voyait sur un transat au bord de l'eau, c'etait sur meetic je crois ?


pire que moi bouilla !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mission Impossible c'est une série TV


 J'avais oublié que le mot "impossible" existait


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'etait ptete ça!, mais ça reste mytique quand meme


Ou alors c'était peut être ...
... leflood-rapproche.fr


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, fais pas l'incrédule




Bien sur moi sur Meetic et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pfff......y se passe toujours rien ici....un peu plus un peu moins....m'enfin, là, ça bas tout les records....
> et toi, ça roule, c'est rare de te voir par ici....
> ça fait toujours plaisir....


 Mais si  On peut jouer un peu :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur moi sur Meetic et puis quoi encore ?


 On peut même plus jouer sans se faire bouler rouge


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On peut même plus jouer sans se faire bouler rouge




Que veux tu , je suis desespérant


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur moi sur Meetic et puis quoi encore ?



Meetic ou un autre truc ds le genre...une photo de toi allongée sur un transat legerement immergé dans l'eau, ça te dit vraiment rien ?.. si tu dis non t'es vraiment de mauvaise foi


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On peut même plus jouer sans se faire bouler rouge



J'adore ce jeu moi...   Same player shoot again.


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Meetic ou un autre truc ds le genre...une photo de toi allongée sur un transat legerement immergé dans l'eau, ça te dit vraiment rien ?.. si tu dis non t'es vraiment de mauvaise foi




Non ca me dit rien , je devrai savoir quelque chose ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Meetic ou un autre truc ds le genre...une photo de toi allongée sur un transat legerement immergé dans l'eau, ça te dit vraiment rien ?.. si tu dis non t'es vraiment de mauvaise foi



J'ai le transat ...
... Y'a plus qu'a trouver la piscine et lui !


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce jeu moi...   Same player shoot again.



T'as les memes en vert ? que j'essaie voir si ça me va


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce jeu moi...   Same player shoot again.



tiens, je veux jouer moi aussi.....aller, hop.....


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le transat ...
> ... Y'a plus qu'a trouver la piscine et lui !



Ah ben voila, il suffit de mettre a la bonne echelle le pinochio, de l'installer dedans et c bon


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> T'as les memes en vert ? que j'essaie voir si ça me va




http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:UD_XIgFnoqkJ:http://tontongeorges.free.fr/images/78.jpg

et là ​


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce jeu moi...   Same player shoot again.


 héhéhé


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je veux jouer moi aussi.....aller, hop.....


  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, fais pas l'incrédule



Petit dictionnaire:

non -> oui
lâches-moi -> oui
.. -> oui


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Allez-y, tirez à vue, tant pis pour les balles perdues...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu , je suis desespérant


un brin de lucidité dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Parfois je regrette vraiment la chute du serveur d'y a qq années, je vous jure y'avait des perles :love:


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

Sans compter mes 300 et qq posts perdus! obligé de se taper des cours de rattrapage au bar des floodeurs, j'ai d'autres choses a faire non mais ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, tirez à vue, tant pis pour les balles perdues...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, tirez à vue, tant pis pour les balles perdues...



WebOlivier : 
_5. Le scout est chevaleresque et courtois envers chacun. _



Mais : 

_3. Le scout se rend utile et sert son prochain. _


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, tirez à vue, tant pis pour les balles perdues...


 Ça risque de faire mal :rose:


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

C'est bon ces ptis moment de calme avant d'autres tempetes


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

tiens nono44 est revenu de chez macbidouille


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Quelles sont les nouvelles là bas ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon ces ptis moment de calme avant d'autres tempetes


tu supputes une assoc' entre gregg et nono44 les deux parano du monde libre ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens nono44 est revenu de chez macbidouille




Faut bien se faire une idée par soi meme


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je regrette vraiment la chute du serveur d'y a qq années, je vous jure y'avait des perles :love:




Je serai à plus de 5000 depuis longtemps aussi !

la chute du serveur... intéressant, j'avais jamais su pourquoi le crash !  maintenant j'essaie d'imaginer


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je serai à plus de 5000 depuis longtemps aussi !
> 
> la chute du serveur... intéressant, j'avais jamais su pourquoi le crash !  maintenant j'essaie d'imaginer



Nan nan c'etait une expression, il est pas vraiment tombé par terre 

ça venait de leur ex hébergeur


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu supputes une assoc' entre gregg et nono44 les deux parano du monde libre ?


 Parce que y en a bcp ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

J'ai la vague impréssion que beaucoup viennent ...
... de mourir dans cette chasse !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

dit-il a 4970 messages


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impréssion que beaucoup viennent ...
> ... de mourir dans cette chasse !


mais non, c'est une question de résistance !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impréssion que beaucoup viennent ...
> ... de mourir dans cette chasse !



tu crois....?.....mince, un fossoyeur s'il vous plait...


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impréssion que beaucoup viennent ...
> ... de mourir dans cette chasse !


 Au moins un en fait


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu crois....?.....mince, un fossoyeur s'il vous plait...


 Pas la peine, apparement, tout est propre :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

tiens , merci mon SM, maintenant je fais un peu plus mal....
et en plus, le monde est a moi.....coooooooooooool.....


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impréssion que beaucoup viennent ...
> ... de mourir dans cette chasse !




Ben y'a les chasseurs, les vrais, ceux qui visent et qui tire, pis y'a les zot chasseurs...qui visent et..qui tirent


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, apparement, tout est propre :love:



tant mieux, j'aime pas quand ça laisse des traces....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Faudrait peut être appeller ...
 ... SOS Floodeur-en-danger ? Basé au pays des merveilles !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens , merci mon SM, maintenant je fais un peu plus mal....
> et en plus, le monde est a moi.....coooooooooooool.....


 Il est à NOUS


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a les chasseurs, les vrais, ceux qui visent et qui tire, pis y'a les zot chasseurs...qui visent et..qui tirent


 Les inconnus sont très fort à la chasse :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut être appeller ...
> ... SOS Floodeur-en-danger ? Basé au pays des merveilles !


 Visiblement, il y a encore des traces ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est à NOUS




tiens, je t'attendais sur cette remarque...
c'est marrant, avec stargaser et toi, on est tous les trois a 7.......
qui boulera a 8 le premier.....?....?....


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux, j'aime pas quand ça laisse des traces....


 Vaut mieux  parce qu'après... Faut tout camoufler et c'est plus long


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je t'attendais sur cette remarque...
> c'est marrant, avec stargaser et toi, on est tous les trois a 7.......
> qui boulera a 8 le premier.....?....?....


 Ouais, mais au niveau des posts, je suis le dernier


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux  parce qu'après... Faut tout camoufler et c'est plus long



je dois avoir un peu de soude quelque part au cas ou....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens , merci mon SM, maintenant je fais un peu plus mal....
> et en plus, le monde est a moi.....coooooooooooool.....


bah j'ai dépassé les 1000 points discos, au tour des 2000 posts


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai dépassé les 1000 points discos, au tour des 2000 posts


*Respect ...
... tu es grand dans ce monde !


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir un peu de soude quelque part au cas ou....


 Fight Club :love:

On fait du savon avec la graisse qu'on récupère ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

je préfère l'acide fluorhydrique perso


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai dépassé les 1000 points discos, au tour des 2000 posts



normal, tu es une superstar avec le popol'Style qui va avoir son compte effacé pour toujours....
tu resteras a jamais le mec le plus boulé de l'univers....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

et l'acide folique ... :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je préfère l'acide fluorhydrique perso



pas con, comme ça, ça donne un cadavre aux dents bien blanche...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

l'acide folique est un merveilleux reconstituant ! testé et approuvé


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

L'acide folique appartient aux vitamines du groupe B ....
...elle stimule le système hematopoietique. 


Elle est présente dans le foie et le rein et est trouvée dans les champignons, épinards, levure, salade, et les herbes.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas con, comme ça, ça donne un cadavre aux dents bien blanche...


non ça dissous aussi la fluorapatite


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

en pillule l'acide folique t'explose  crois moi


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

Je vais vous laisser vous amuser 


Je vais regarder Snatch :love:

@plustard


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

L'acide fluorhydrique (solution hydrique d'hydrogène fluoré) est un acide minéral puissant...

... utilisé dans les techniques de galvanisation, l'industrie du traitement des métaux, le traitement du verre et je sais plus 

... Cependant l'acide fluorhydrique est corrosif même pour le verre


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Et est mortel dès 2% de la surface du coprs touché  le pire c'est que c'est indolore au début et tu mets des heures pour crever


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

La culture, c'est comme la confiture: moins on en a et plus on l'étale ... 

Allez, j'vais me préparer une tartine.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La pilule contraceptive épuise l'acide folique !

Par conséquent, toute femme qui décide d'avoir un enfant devrait ...
...arrêter la contraception au moins six mois avant la conception, pour que le foetus puisse bénéficier d'une quantité suffisante d'acide folique durant les premiers stades de son développement.

_ps l'avis d'un médecin est souhaitable !_


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La pilule contraceptive épuise l'acide folique !
> 
> Par conséquent, toute femme qui décide d'avoir un enfant devrait ...
> ...arrêter la contraception au moins six mois avant la conception, pour que le foetus puisse bénéficier d'une quantité suffisante d'acide folique durant les premiers stades de son développement.



C'est pour cela que les gynecologues prescrivent de l'acide folique aux femmes souhaitant une grossesse.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

peut être mais ...
... l'acide folique protege contre les anomalies du tube neural


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> L'acide fluorhydrique (solution hydrique d'hydrogène fluoré) est un acide minéral puissant...
> 
> ... utilisé dans les techniques de galvanisation, l'industrie du traitement des métaux, le traitement du verre et je sais plus
> 
> ... Cependant l'acide fluorhydrique est corrosif même pour le verre




il deviendrait presque interessant ce fil....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour cela que les gynecologues prescrivent de l'acide folique aux femmes souhaitant une grossesse.



Sur avis médical, des suppléments en acide folique peuvent être prescrits ...
... chez les femmes qui tombent enceintes pendant la période contraceptive.


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il deviendrait presque interessant ce fil....



 *Presque ! 


*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> La culture, c'est comme la confiture: moins on en a et plus on l'étale ...
> 
> Allez, j'vais me préparer une tartine.


tu as mal compris, dans ce cas on la gicle


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> peut être mais ...
> ... l'acide folique protege contre les anomalies du tube neural



Les anomalies du tube neural sont ...
...des malformations congénitales qui se produisent lorsque les arcs postérieurs ne se referment pas...
... le tube neural finit par former le système nerveux central pendant la vie intra-utérine


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les anomalies du tube neural sont ...
> ...des malformations congénitales qui se produisent lorsque les arcs postérieurs ne se referment pas...
> ... le tube neural finit par former le système nerveux central pendant la vie intra-utérine


 Tu prends quoi toi ??? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il deviendrait presque interessant ce fil....


toi tu n'as pas eu a secourir une étudiante qui s'en était mis dans le décolleté


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends quoi toi ??? :hein:



je sais pas, mais ça a l'air pas mal du tout....du tout du tout....


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as mal compris, dans ce cas on la gicle


 Vas-y doucement avec tes giclées toi, sinon, je montre à tout le monde ce que tu as fait à Barbie ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les anomalies du tube neural sont ...
> ...des malformations congénitales qui se produisent lorsque les arcs postérieurs ne se referment pas...
> ... le tube neural finit par former le système nerveux central pendant la vie intra-utérine



L'alternative aux suppléments d'acide folique consiste à enrichir en acide folique les denrées alimentaires de base...

Cette solution existe déjà pour prévenir les goitres (l'iode dans le sel), la carie dentaire (le fluorure dans l'eau) et le rachitisme (la vitamine D dans le lait) ...

... Au Royaume-Uni, on se propose d'enrichir le pain. 

Au Canada toutefois, certains groupes les plus vulnérables aux anomalies du tube neural ne consomment pas de pain dans le cadre de leur alimentation courante, ce qui incite à favoriser un autre aliment de la chaîne alimentaire ...

... La farine représente une cible idéale car au Canada, on y ajoute déjà une petite quantité d'acide folique. 


... Les coûts générés par une augmentation de la quantité d'acide folique dans la farine se révéleraient donc minimes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu n'as pas eu a secourir une étudiante qui s'en était mis dans le décolleté



pitin® , j'avais pas vu ça comme ça.....ça pourrai etre vital alors.....
t'imagine , vous venez de me sauvez la vie,..., peu etre....?
moi, j'aurais lecher pour diminuer la douleur...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

*PEUX T ON EFFACER CE POST 

 s'il vous plait j'arrive pas à enlever les pièces jointes mise par erreur !

NON, Et BIEN FINALEMENT J'Y SUIS ARRIVé
*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y doucement avec tes giclées toi, sinon, je montre à tout le monde ce que tu as fait à Barbie !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


pour qu'on me traite de myso ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® , j'avais pas vu ça comme ça.....ça pourrai etre vital alors.....
> t'imagine , vous venez de me sauvez la vie,..., peu etre....?
> moi, j'aurais lecher pour diminuer la douleur...


 T'aurais laiché quoi ? L'acide ... folique ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® , j'avais pas vu ça comme ça.....ça pourrai etre vital alors.....
> t'imagine , vous venez de me sauvez la vie,..., peu etre....?
> moi, j'aurais lecher pour diminuer la douleur...


parfois on mésestime le plaisir à tartiner du gluconate de calcium


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais laiché quoi ? L'acide ... folique ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


 Leché ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y doucement avec tes giclées toi, sinon, je montre à tout le monde ce que tu as fait à Barbie !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




pauvre Barbie, pauvre Barbie, paix a son ame....
mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a pris....pitin®...........


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Leché ...


pas grave c'est à mon tour


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour qu'on me traite de myso ?



 Non, S.M ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, S.M ...



non, tu n'as pas osé...

..


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, tu n'as pas osé...
> 
> ..




Ben si !!!
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *PEUX T ON EFFACER CE POST
> 
> s'il vous plait j'arrive pas à enlever les pièces jointes mise par erreur !
> *



ben alors, mon petit nioube, va falloir aprendre....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, tu n'as pas osé...
> 
> ..



Je vois rien moi je suis en stage ...
... on y voit quoi ? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

énoooooooooooooooooorme !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> énoooooooooooooooooorme !


De quoi ...
... un post effacé dans le bar .... ça c'est jamais vu


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois rien moi je suis en stage ...
> ... on y voit quoi ? :hein:



t'es trop jeune...

bon, pour tes pieces jointes, tu vas dans ton tableau de bord tout en bas....colonne de gauche...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

oui et après au fond à droite


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ...
> ... un post effacé dans le bar .... ça c'est jamais vu



 Pour effacer un post, il faut passer par le serveur, et avoir un statut de modérateur :modo:, supermodérateur :modo::modo:, ou administrateur :king:. 
 Mais par contre, tu peux éditer tes posts récents. 


 Bonjours à toutes et à tous, par ailleurs!...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop jeune...



Pourquoi c'est quelque chose comme ça ! 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour tes pieces jointes, tu vas dans ton tableau de bord tout en bas....colonne de gauche...



et aprés ..

... le nioube que je suis ne voit pas ce qu'il faut choisir, Y'a pas un modo ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est quelque chose comme ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non, plus trash....


pour ton probleme, tu arrives sur une page ou toutes tes pieces jointes sont recensé, tu les selectionnes avec la case de droite et tu fais supprimer...
pitin® , faut tout vous dire ces temps ci.........


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

tu peux le faire toi-même, même en éditant


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, plus trash....


 C'est mon post qu'il ne voit pas ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon post qu'il ne voit pas ?


Oui ...
... et pourtant j'aimerai bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ...
> ... et pourtant j'aimerai bien




mais c'est un post carré blanc....c'est pour ça...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu peux le faire toi-même, même en éditant



Je peux pas car quand j'édite ...
... il y a le texte mais pas les pièces jointes


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ...
> ... et pourtant j'aimerai bien


 Bon, et bien moi qui n'osais pas l'envoyer via le bar, je vois que les mineurs sont protegés. C'est trés bien comme ça .


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas car quand j'édite ...
> ... il y a le texte mais pas les pièces jointes



mais je t'ai expliqué comment faire, tu pourrais essayer au moins....
sinon, tu fais editer et tu cliques sur gerer les pieces jointes et retirer la piece jointe en bas, c'est le meme bouton que celui qui t'as permis de les mettre...

allons.....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien moi qui n'osais pas l'envoyer via le bar, je vois que les mineurs sont protegés. C'est trés bien comme ça .


Vous en avez trop dit ...
... Montre le !! mets le en gros dans ton post ...
... on s'en fou on est dans le bar du Flood


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/profile.php?do=editattachments


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ...
> ... et pourtant j'aimerai bien


Tu serais choqué. 
Puis à ton age, on joue encore à la poupée, je ne voudrais pas t'enlever ton innocence ...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je t'ai expliqué comment faire, tu pourrais essayer au moins....
> sinon, tu fais editer et tu cliques sur gerer les pieces jointes et retirer la piece jointe en bas, c'est le meme bouton que celui qui t'as permis de les mettre...
> 
> allons.....



 ...
... c'est tout grâce à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

ben moi je vois rien .....j'arrive trop tard?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Vous en avez trop dit ...
> ... Montre le !! mets le en gros dans ton post ...
> ... on s'en fou on est dans le bar du Flood



retire tes pieces jointes et je te l'envois par mp....


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> énoooooooooooooooooorme !




2000, tu nous fais le tour du compteur pour l'Apple Expo ?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/profile.php?do=editattachments




C'est fort ...
... trés fort !


Mais j'ai du enlever les pièces jointes pour recevoir celle de Stook !! Désolé pour ceux qui arrivent aprés la guerre et qui ne verront pas mes pièces jointes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je vois rien .....j'arrive trop tard?



cliques sur le S.M dans son message et tu verras....


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> retire tes pieces jointes et je te l'envois par mp....


Tut tut


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Minuit se lève en haut des tours
Les voix se taisent et tout devient aveugle et sourd
La nuit camoufle pour quelques heures
La zone sale et les épaves et la laideur

J'ai pas choisi de naître ici
Entre l'ignorance et la violence et l'ennui
J'm'en sortirai, j'me le promets
Et s'il le faut, j'emploierai des moyens légaux

Envole-moi {3x}
Loin de cette fatalité qui colle à ma peau
Envole-moi {2x}
Remplis ma tête d'autres horizons, d'autres mots
Envole-moi

Pas de question ni rebellion
Règles du jeu fixées mais les dés sont pipés
L'hiver est glace, l'été est feu
Ici, y a jamais de saison pour être mieux

J'ai pas choisi de vivre ici
Entre la soumission, la peur ou l'abandon
J'm'en sortirai, je te le jure
A coup de livres, je franchirai tous ces murs

Envole-moi {3x}
Loin de cette fatalité qui colle à ma peau
Envole-moi {2x}
Remplis ma tête d'autres horizons, d'autres mots
Envole-moi

Me laisse pas là, emmène-moi, envole-moi
Croiser d'autres yeux qui ne se résignent pas
Envole-moi, tire-moi de là
Montre-moi ces autres vies que je ne sais pas
Envole-moi {3x}
Regarde-moi bien, je ne leur ressemble pas
Me laisse pas là, envole-moi
Avec ou sans toi, je n'finirai pas comme ça
Envole-moi, envole-moi, envole-moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tut tut



t'inquiete, il a triché....il y est pas arrivé tout seul.....donc c'est niet...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> retire tes pieces jointes et je te l'envois par mp....



Ok !


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, il a triché....il y est pas arrivé tout seul.....donc c'est niet...


 :mouais: Pourvu qu'il ne casse pas sa barbie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Pourvu qu'il ne casse pas sa barbie...



mais c'est fou, meme robertav ne l'a pas vu...
c'est fort, je ne sais comment tu as fait pour que tout le monde cherche un truc dans ton post alors qu'il suffit de cliquer sur le lien...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Tu l'as envoyé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

bon, je vais prendre l'air.....
je finirais mes 6700 tout a l'heure....
courage Argothianthian.....un jour la force sera avec toi...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais prendre l'air.....
> je finirais mes 6700 tout a l'heure....
> courage Argothianthian.....un jour la force sera avec toi...


et mon image ... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et mon image ... :rose:




c'est pas une image...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est fou, meme robertav ne l'a pas vu...
> c'est fort, je ne sais comment tu as fait pour que tout le monde cherche un truc dans ton post alors qu'il suffit de cliquer sur le lien...


 Ben, je ne comprends pas, Robertav tu as menti sur ton age ???
C'est pourtant pas sorcier ...
Bonne ballade et à plus tard. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Pourvu qu'il ne casse pas sa barbie...




c'est pas trop ce que je vois a la fin !!!       

entiere oui, vivante ????


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une image...


Je vois quand même rien ...
... quand je clique sur son post !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne comprends pas, Robertav tu as menti sur ton age ???
> C'est pourtant pas sorcier ...
> Bonne ballade et à plus tard.
> 
> ...




non !!!!     j'ai vu ....je pensait que il voulait effacer autre truc que effctivement j'ai pas vu....mais bon.....entre 2 telephones je suive pas trop auj


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Tout le monde peut accéder ...
... aux pièces jointes de tout le monde ou ...
... c'est un privilège du Cercle !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

'tain ! J'arrive tranquillement et je tombe sur Barbie© !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut accéder ...
> ... aux pièces jointes de tout le monde ou ...
> ... c'est un privilège du Cercle !



Chacun peut accéder à ses propres pièces jointes, et ce n'est pas un privilège du Cercle.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut accéder ...
> ... aux pièces jointes de tout le monde ou ...
> ... c'est un privilège du Cercle !


tu y prêtes beaucoup de pouvoir au cercle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Chacun peut accéder à ses propres pièces jointes, et ce n'est pas un privilège du Cercle.



Moi, il y a les 2 plus anciennes que je ne peux pas supprimer, par contre. Je n'ai plus de carré à cocher pour ces 2 pièces jointes


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

un bug à signaler dans vous êtes ici


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Chacun peut accéder à ses propres pièces jointes, et ce n'est pas un privilège du Cercle.


Je sais bien ... encore heureux 
... mais est ce que par exemple je peux voir les pièces jointes  ...
... de quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il y a les 2 plus anciennes que je ne peux pas supprimer, par contre. Je n'ai plus de carré à cocher pour ces 2 pièces jointes



 Et si tu cliques en haut à droite, tu ne sélectionnes pas tout d'un seul coup? 
 Parce qu'en principe, ça devrait fonctionner...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu y prêtes beaucoup de pouvoir au cercle


il a déjà le pouvoir de transformer ...
... la couleur des étoiles :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut accéder ...
> ... aux pièces jointes de tout le monde ou ...
> ... c'est un privilège du Cercle !



pitin...mais t'as rien compris, dans ton tableau de bord....tu sais, c'est ça... 
colonne de gauche.....
tout en bas....
tout en bas....
piece jointes....tu le vois...?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien ... encore heureux
> ... mais est ce que par exemple je peux voir les pièces jointes  ...
> ... de quelqu'un d'autre




 Je n'en sais rien, mais je pense que ce genre de fonctions ne doit être accessible qu'aux administrateurs. 
 Indépendamment du fait qu'ils soient membres du Cercle, ou pas.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bug à signaler dans vous êtes ici



Ce n'est pas grave, ça ne me gêne pas outre mesure


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin...mais t'as rien compris, dans ton tableau de bord....tu sais, c'est ça...
> colonne de gauche.....
> tout en bas....
> tout en bas....
> piece jointes....tu le vois...?



mais je le vois ...
... je veux savoir si tout le monde peux voir mes pièces jointes à moi ou mon tableau de bord à moi !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bug à signaler dans vous êtes ici



c'est fait , mais comme un con, je l'ai fait dans le sous-forum du club....
je vous ferai un copier/coller....a moins que webO le deplace, je le maillerai....
en fait, tu n'as pas de case car la discu est verouillé et comme pour l'edition d'un message, quand c'est verouillé, c'est verrouille....
moi j'aimerai bien le bouton effacer aussi.....ce serai pratique...




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu y prêtes beaucoup de pouvoir au cercle




ben, vous en avez un qui est franchement interessant....


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop ce que je vois a la fin !!!
> 
> entiere oui, vivante ????


 Ben, il lui a quant même cassé les cervicalles, non ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> mais je le vois ...
> ... je veux savoir si tout le monde peux voir mes pièces jointes à moi ou mon tableau de bord à moi !!!



le tiens oui, mais le mien non,.....

non, je deconne...on peut pas, c'est une affaire de cookie...
faudrait ton code et ton pseudo....
ou tes cookies....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le tiens oui, mais le mien non,.....
> 
> non, je deconne...on peut pas, c'est une affaire de cookie...
> faudrait ton code et ton pseudo....
> ou tes cookies....


ah ok alors le blague de SM ...
... quand il montrait mes pièces jointes personne ne l'a compris 



Néanmoins il a bien du les voir pour me faire la blague !!:mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> il a déjà le pouvoir de transformer ...
> ... la couleur des étoiles :sleep:




 Pas que je sache. 

 Quand tu passeras la barre des 2000 posts, tu auras une étoile jaune. 
Quant au fait d'avoir des étoiles noires, comme SuperMoquette, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une manipulation réservée aux administrateurs. 
 Quant aux titres personnalisés, c'est une fonction réservée à ceux qui ont souscrit à un pack de soutien à MacGénération.


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait , mais comme un con, je l'ai fait dans le sous-forum du club....
> je vous ferai un copier/coller....a moins que webO le deplace, je le maillerai....
> en fait, tu n'as pas de case car la discu est verouillé et comme pour l'edition d'un message, quand c'est verouillé, c'est verrouille....
> moi j'aimerai bien le bouton effacer aussi.....ce serai pratique...
> ...



 Ce serait pas un peu interressé ça ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut accéder ...
> ... aux pièces jointes de tout le monde ou ...
> ... c'est un privilège du Cercle !




va farfouiller dans les menus de ton Tableau de Bord 

c'est comme les Préférences de chaque logiciel, c'est le premier endroit où aller voir ce qui se passe


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Non non les étoiles noires ce sont ...
... que les membres du cercle ! (enfin je crois)


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ah ok alors le blague de SM ...
> ... quand il montrait mes pièces jointes personne ne l'a compris
> 
> 
> ...




 C'était un lien renvoyant chacun à son propre tableau de bord. 
 En cliquant dessus, tu voyais ton tableau de bord.
 En cliquant dessus, je voyais le mien.

 etc, etc...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas que je sache.
> 
> Quand tu passeras la barre des 2000 posts, tu auras une étoile jaune.
> Quant au fait d'avoir des étoiles noires, comme SuperMoquette, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une manipulation réservée aux administrateurs.
> Quant aux titres personnalisés, c'est une fonction réservée à ceux qui ont souscrit à un pack de soutien à MacGénération.



 Les étoiles noires, c'est parce qu' S.M fait parti d'une secte... 


:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Les étoiles noires, c'est parce qu' S.M fait parti d'une secte...
> 
> 
> :love:



 C'est sans doute ça, la véritable explication!...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'était un lien renvoyant chacun à son propre tableau de bord.
> En cliquant dessus, tu voyais ton tableau de bord.
> En cliquant dessus, je voyais le mien.
> 
> etc, etc...


Je sais mais pourquoi aurait-il fais ça ...
... s'il ne savait pas ce que j'avais dedans


_NB Une des pièces jointes étaient en rapport direct avec le fil _


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ah ok alors le blague de SM ...
> ... quand il montrait mes pièces jointes personne ne l'a compris
> 
> 
> ...



non, je te dis que c'est un affaire de cookie....
quand tu cliques ici... 
c'est *ton tableau de bord que tu vois pas le mien *
ben moi je vois le mien.........



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas un peu interressé ça ?
> :love::love::love:



je ne te mentirai pas..., ce super-pouvoir me plait bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais pourquoi aurait-il fais ça ...
> ... s'il ne savait pas ce que j'avais dedans



pour que tu arretes de nous bassiner avec cette page que tu ne trouvais pas apres 25 posts d'explication.....


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais pourquoi aurait-il fais ça ...
> ... s'il ne savait pas ce que j'avais dedans
> 
> 
> _NB Une des pièces jointes étaient en rapport direct avec le fil _



 Si tu ne lui as pas montré ce qu'il y avait dedans, il n'en savait rien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais pourquoi aurait-il fais ça ...
> ... s'il ne savait pas ce que j'avais dedans
> 
> 
> _NB Une des pièces jointes étaient en rapport direct avec le fil _



mais tu prend de la drogue.....?....
pitin®, j'en veux, elle a l'air super...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je te dis que c'est un affaire de cookie....
> quand tu cliques ici...
> c'est *ton tableau de bord que tu vois pas le mien *
> ben moi je vois le mien.........



J'ai compris ...
dans ce cas pourquoi aurai-t-il fait ça tout à l'heure sans savoir ce que j'avais comme pièce jointe


De plus qu'une d'entre elle était en rapport direct avec le fil !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas que je sache.
> 
> Quand tu passeras la barre des 2000 posts, tu auras une étoile jaune.
> Quant au fait d'avoir des étoiles noires, comme SuperMoquette, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une manipulation réservée aux administrateurs.
> Quant aux titres personnalisés, c'est une fonction réservée à ceux qui ont souscrit à un pack de soutien à MacGénération.




vous lisez jamais la FAQ là-haut dans le Menu ? A croire que non.

Plus tu la liras plus tu comprendras comment profiter des fonctionnalités de ce forum...

Pour ce qui est du Cercle, son seul pouvoir est dans votre regard 


*EDIT: Je m'adressais à argothian22 et non pas à Human-Fly (qui maitrise la FAQ, lui ! ). Désolé de pas avoir pris la bonne citation.  :rose:    *


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

Si je comprends bien, il n'a toujours pas vu la petite vidéo ???


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais tu prend de la drogue.....?....
> pitin®, j'en veux, elle a l'air super...



 Oui, c'est vrai que ça a l'air puissant!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais tu prend de la drogue.....?....
> pitin®, j'en veux, elle a l'air super...



Si il en reste après


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du Cercle, son seul pouvoir est dans votre regard



 Ca, c'est beau... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris ...
> dans ce cas pourquoi aurai-t-il fait ça tout à l'heure sans savoir ce que j'avais comme pièce jointe
> 
> 
> De plus qu'une d'entre elle était en rapport direct avec le fil !













































arretez le, je vais faire un malheur.....mais tu sais a quoi elle sert cette page...?
a effacer les pieces jointes et tu voulais effacer tes pieces jointes....non?
donc pour que tu arretes de flooder du lourd....c'etait la seule solution....


pitin, je vais prendre l'air, il va me tuer......    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du Cercle, son seul pouvoir est dans votre regard



presque....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est beau...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


il a pourtant tellement raison teo


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si il en reste après



 C'est dans ces champignons, il n'y a pas d'acide folique là dedans ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vous lisez jamais la FAQ là-haut dans le Menu ? A croire que non.
> 
> Plus tu la liras plus tu comprendras comment profiter des fonctionnalités de ce forum...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du Cercle, son seul pouvoir est dans votre regard



 Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, moi!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

bien  


la video est ici  

http://datas.humour.tv/videos/6119.mpeg




sinon...... et zurttttt .....je sais plus ce que je voulais dire !! :rose:


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arretez le, je vais faire un malheur.....mais tu sais a quoi elle sert cette page...?
> a effacer les pieces jointes et tu voulais effacer tes pieces jointes....non?
> donc pour que tu arretes de flooder du lourd....c'etait la seule solution....
> 
> ...



Ah d'accord, je comprend maintenant ...
... il est gentils en faite SM :love::love:


Mais en faite on parlai de la vidéo que j'était mineur, trop petit, bla bla....
... il me montre cette page et il y avait une de mes pièces jointes qui se nommait ...
... "Je joue à touche pipi" ... 

Voilà pourquoi mes intérogations !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

haaa si je me rappelle      



*maintenant je ne suis plus seule , il y a pire que moi pour la comprehension *


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quoi , notre bernadette est classe par rapport a Shrek



 :affraid:  :affraid: Parce qu'elle le vaut bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaa si je me rappelle
> 
> 
> 
> *maintenant je ne suis plus seule , il y a pire que moi pour la comprehension *



mais toi, tu es un ange, un genie....là on a atteint des sommets de nioubitude....
en plus tu comprends vite......c'est un bonheur.....:love:




ps: puis comme le disait si bien Teo......lisait la F.A.Q...........


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: Parce qu'elle le vaut bien...




c'est qui la nana "dent de cheval qui cour derriere le bifsteack " ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> Mais en faite on parlai de la vidéo que j'était mineur, trop petit, bla bla....
> ...




 En dehors du cas où tu en aurais déjà parlé à quelqu'un avant, je crois qu'il s'agit-là d'une information que nous découvrons tous en lisant ce post!...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En dehors du cas où tu en aurais déjà parlé à quelqu'un avant, je crois qu'il s'agit-là d'une information que nous découvrons tous en lisant ce post!...


Je suis scéptique encore c'était trop bien fait ...
... pour que ce soit du hasard !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, moi!...



J'ai édité plus haut... encore mes excuses... 




			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est beau...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



C'est ce que je me disais ! Je crois que c'est de moi  !  je dépose le ©


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui la nana "dent de cheval qui cour derriere le bifsteack " ?



Indice : elle est une experte pour la position n°22 (la préférée de Charles).


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai édité plus haut... encore mes excuses...




  Aucun problème. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me disais ! Je crois que c'est de moi  !  je dépose le ©



 Par ailleurs, ta jolie phrase sur les pouvoirs du Cercle se situant dans le regard de ceux qui en parlent mérite un boulage vert, tant pour sa valeur informative que pour sa forme poétique. 
 Dès que ma machine à bouler voudra bien. 




 Je me sauve...

 Bonne fin d'après-midi à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Indice : elle est une experte pour la position n°22 (la préférée de Charles).



j'aurai dit twenty two, mais bon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je me sauve...
> 
> Bonne fin d'après-midi à toutes et à tous!...




Salut Human et merci


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

As-tu vu les nouveaux toilettes du bar (trouvés par Stook) ?


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

j'hésite, c'est tôt pour commencer l'apéro...

Ou un aller retour éclair (au café) à la boulangerie d'à côté ?

Même pas mangé à midi.

Miam. Le coup de l'éclair me tenterait bien...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> As-tu vu les nouveaux toilettes du bar (trouvés par Stook) ?


Ceux à 5000 dollards !! ...
... ils sont de toue beauté


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite, c'est tôt pour commencer l'apéro...



Mais enfin ...
... il n'est jamais trop tôt


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ceux à 5000 dollards !! ...
> ... ils sont de toue beauté



 Et en plus, ils te nettoie le flanc...


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> As-tu vu les nouveaux toilettes du bar (trouvés par Stook) ?



Elles sont magnifiques, très sophistiqués...    :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> As-tu vu les nouveaux toilettes du bar (trouvés par Stook) ?



Avec télécommande, c'est la grande classe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ils te nettoie le flanc...



Heu, faut juste s'asseoir dessus, hein...


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin ...
> ... il n'est jamais trop tôt



Le ventre creux et sans personne en face, c'est un peu tristouille...

Je vais opter pour aller faire des courses, sortir un peu prendre l'air


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ils te nettoie le flanc...


Tout ça pour pas dire qu'il nettoie bien le ...
... Biiiiiiiipp !


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, faut juste s'asseoir dessus, hein...



 Oui !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le ventre creux et sans personne en face, c'est un peu tristouille...
> 
> Je vais opter pour aller faire des courses, sortir un peu prendre l'air


... trouver quelque amis en chemin ... filles de préférence !


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

Voilà c'est fait j'ai ajouté les nouvelles toilettes à ma signature...!    :love: 

merci La SAGEsse et Stook pour les avoir trouvé ces satanés toilettes! 
Maintenant j'y cours les tester...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour pas dire qu'il nettoie bien le ...
> ... Biiiiiiiipp !


 J'ai du vocabulaire, moi, Monsieur !


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le ventre creux et sans personne en face, c'est un peu tristouille...



 Mais, on est tous là, Teo, en face de toi, regarde... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du vocabulaire, moi, Monsieur !




fesse, arrière train, baba, bas du dos, croupe, cul, derche, derrrière, fion, postèrieur, ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> fesse, arrière train, baba, bas du dos, croupe, cul, derche, derrrière, fion, postèrieur, ...




boîte à Benco...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> fesse, arrière train, baba, bas du dos, croupe, cul, derche, derrrière, fion, postèrieur, ...


+ Popotin


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est fait j'ai ajouté les nouvelles toilettes à ma signature...!    :love:
> 
> merci La SAGEsse et Stook pour les avoir trouvé ces satanés toilettes!
> Maintenant j'y cours les tester...



de rien, classe, non?
il parait que will Smith en est fan.....     ( voir sur le site...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> + Popotin



ou encore : 

derrière, fessier, cul, postérieur, croupe, croupion, fondement, pétard, dargeot, dargif, dargiflard, derche,  joufflu, meules, miches, noix, pétard, pétrusquin,  prose, train, valseur, etc.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

*Le sage ne parle pas. 
Il sait.
*​
B.W.

 C'est ceux qui parle le moins ...
... qui en mange le plus !​


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

c'est cool ,
tu arrives devant tes toilettes, elles soulèvent toute seule l'abattant, régulent le débit d'eau en fonction des besoins effectués et en plus te filent une petite giclée nettoyante sur le cul + un petit sechage maison, et en plus elles désodorisent.....truc de fou, manque plus que le wifi et je demennage dans mes chiottes...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ou encore :
> 
> derrière, fessier, cul, postérieur, croupe, croupion, fondement, pétard, dargeot, dargif, dargiflard, derche, joufflu, meules, miches, noix, pétard, pétrusquin, prose, train, valseur, etc.



Malin va :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Tiens, je viens de tomber sur ÇA . Peut-être déjà bu ? Il y a quand même des trucs bizarres et de mauvais goût sur le net


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Malin va :rateau:



Sinon à quoi ça sert que Google il se décarcasse


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... trouver quelque amis en chemin ... filles de préférence !



Ben, tout à fait honnêtement, tu regardes midi à ton église  moi à la mienne


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est cool ,
> tu arrives devant tes toilettes, elles soulèvent toute seule l'abattant, régulent le débit d'eau en fonction des besoins effectués et en plus te filent une petite giclée nettoyante sur le cul + un petit sechage maison, et en plus elles désodorisent.....truc de fou, manque plus que le wifi et je demennage dans mes chiottes...



Ca commence à friser la fixette!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

comment on fait quand on a une maison comme ça....pour avoir l'ADSL....????


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait quand on a une maison comme ça....pour avoir l'ADSL....????


Tu te fait vieux ...
... mon petit stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à friser la fixette!!!!



mais non, mais non.....
ceci dit, j'ai trouvé un petit frigo super pour aller dans mes chiottes...
je m'organise, reste plus qu'a economiser...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à quoi ça sert que Google il se décarcasse


Il savent plus réfléchir avec leur cerveau les jeunes ...
... ils ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te fait vieux ...
> ... mon petit stook



oui, je sais je l'ai deja posté hier, mais je m'interroge depuis....comment on fait pour avoir le net dans une maison sur l'eau.....
parce que la maison du futur, c'est bien, mais si elle a meme pas le net....bof...?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je sais je l'ai deja posté hier, mais je m'interroge depuis....comment on fait pour avoir le net dans une maison sur l'eau.....
> parce que la maison du futur, c'est bien, mais si elle a meme pas le net....bof...?


Le WIFAÏ ...
... mon petit stook


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est cool ,
> tu arrives devant tes toilettes, elles soulèvent toute seule l'abattant, régulent le débit d'eau en fonction des besoins effectués et en plus te filent une petite *giclée nettoyante*  sur le cul + un petit sechage maison, et en plus elles désodorisent.....truc de fou, manque plus que le wifi et je demennage dans mes chiottes...



  
C'est l'un.. ou l'autre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le WIFAÏ ...
> ... mon petit stook



le wifi, le wifi.....c'est bien bô le Wifi, mais chez moi, il a une porté de quoi.?....30 m ...
et encore il est branché.....chez moi.....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le wifi, le wifi.....c'est bien bô le Wifi, mais chez moi, il a une porté de quoi.?....30 m ...
> et encore il est branché.....chez moi.....


Par satellite ... non ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *Le sage ne parle pas.
> Il sait.
> *​
> B.W.
> ...


Tais toi, vas !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Par satellite ... non ?



ben, c'est ce que je me dis, mais ça doit couter un bras.....
puis bon, reste le soucis de l'electricité, de l'eau (ben, oui, l'eau de mer, ça file la chia***)......
je crois que leur maison ecologique sur l'eau, elle pollue plus qu'une autre........


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, c'est ce que je me dis, mais ça doit couter un bras.....
> puis bon, reste le soucis de l'electricité, de l'eau (ben, oui, l'eau de mer, ça file la chia***)......
> je crois que leur maison ecologique sur l'eau, elle pollue plus qu'une autre........


Si on a internet ...
... on s'en fou de ces détails


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tais toi, vas !



voila un concept interessant....


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tais toi, vas !


Tu n'aurai pas dû ...
... parler !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

'Tain, Bouilla.....j'avais jamais recu un texte accompagnant un coup de boule qui m'ai autant fait rire.....'tain, excellent....dommage que je manque de munitions....


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tais toi, vas !



je préfère tagueule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je préfère tagueule.



non, je prefere:



*TAGUEULE!!!*..........


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je prefere:
> 
> 
> 
> *TAGUEULE!!!*..........



SHUT UP!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

je sors de sieste avec un de ces braquemart


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

mince, je vous avez pas vu.....
courage SM, ça fini par passer...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aurai pas dû ...
> ... parler !


 Bon, je sais, je l'avais dejà posté mais, elle me semble à nouveau de circonstance...


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sors de sieste avec un de ces braquemart


 C'est un signe de bonne santé à ce qu'on dit... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sors de sieste avec un de ces braquemart



VOILÀ POUR TE RÉVEILLER... EN DOUCEUR.


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sors de sieste avec un de ces braquemart



je te parle même pas du mien..

je sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment... c'est pourtant pas la bonne lune ?


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je te parle même pas du mien..
> 
> je sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment... c'est pourtant pas la bonne lune ?


 des chaleurs estivales ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais, je l'avais dejà posté mais, elle me semble à nouveau de circonstance...





c'est trop petit .....je vois rien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> VOILÀ POUR TE RÉVEILLER... EN DOUCEUR.




moi je me mefierais des barbies vu le dernier lien


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des chaleurs estivales ?




ça doit être ça  Si je suis en bermuda, je suis ******** dès que je sors dans la rue... le pire, c'est que ça marche, particulièrement dans le bus  J'en suis pas revenu hier après-midi


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop petit .....je vois rien


 Sorry...:rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être ça  Si je suis en bermuda, je suis ******** dès que je sors dans la rue... le pire, c'est que ça marche, particulièrement dans le bus  J'en suis pas revenu hier après-midi


 N'aurais-tu pas besoin d'une bonne douche froide toi ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me mefierais des barbies vu le dernier lien




je sais pas ce que vous en pensez des Barbies/Ken du genre mais je les trouve même plus provocant-es, surtout superfadasses. Ca manque de vérité, de sueur et de défaut. A peine j'en voudrai comme calendrier si j'avais un garage ou une imprimerie (ils sont champions pour les calendriers les imprimeurs).

L'homme et la femme vont-elles se transformer en latex siliconé ?

Beurk...

Je préfère mes clones 70's, Tom, où es-tu ? (j'exagère à peine  )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Août 2005)




----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'aurais-tu pas besoin d'une bonne douche froide toi ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




Je n'arrête pas !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Talkback de Firefox a dit:
			
		

> incident ID=TB8112994HT/Type=program Crash



ça fait même crasher Firefox...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je te parle même pas du mien..
> 
> je sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment... c'est pourtant pas la bonne lune ?



ne te coupe pas


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrête pas !


Bon, ben j'arrive alors !!!


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'arrive alors !!!



La douche est libre !  _C'est un coupé cabriolet 2-3 places confortables !_




			
				Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> ne te coupe pas



J'ai mis des gants et planqué les objets contondants


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Y'a 2 mois elle était toute timide, et regardez maintenant comment vous l'avez rendue   



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'arrive alors !!!


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y'a 2 mois elle était toute timide, et regardez maintenant comment vous l'avez rendue



Oui mais on s'est d'abord rencontré hors ligne, elle sait à quoi s'attendre ! 

A tes risques et périls laSAGEsse !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Sorry...:rose:




j'aurais du me la fermer !!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais du me la fermer !!!!!!



Tu aurais dû dire que tu voyais très bien la petite image


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Sorry...:rose:




mais c'est fini oui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais dû dire que tu voyais très bien la petite image




je suis pas une menteuse moi monsieur !!!!! 






edit :
opssssssss menteuse et pas mentouse  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas une *mentouse* moi monsieur !!!!!



Heu, une menteuse ou une ventouse ?   

Grillé !!!


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y'a 2 mois elle était toute timide, et regardez maintenant comment vous l'avez rendue


  mais qui l'avait prise ????


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas une menteuse moi monsieur !!!!!




Je ne me permettrai jamais ma Princess !


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas une menteuse moi monsieur !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouh la Mentouse


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais qui l'avait prise ????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, une menteuse ou une ventouse ?
> 
> Grillé !!!




ventouse aurait pu coller aussi !!!


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais qui l'avait prise ????



elle sait se prendre en main toute seule il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me permettrai jamais ma Princess !





haaaaaaaa  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: voilà un qui sait citer !!!!! :love:  :love: 

tu as vu l'autre comme il me parle ?????
 si, si l'autre , le machin rouge qui doit se la fermer !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> elle sait se prendre en main toute seule il me semble



Ça dérape toujours, là


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ventouse aurait pu coller aussi !!!




Te rend tu comptes de ce que tu dis, ma Princess ? Si oui, c'est magistralement connaître la langue française, tu m'éblouis !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça dérape toujours, là




Je suis expert en dérapage incontrolé quand j'approche d'un seuil fatidique


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis expert en dérapage incontrolé quand j'approche d'un seuil fatidique


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ventouse aurait pu coller aussi !!!



 Désolé de débarquer en plein milieu de la conversation... 

 Donc, Robertav est une princess ventouse mais pas menteuse...??? :rose:
 C'est bien ça?... 

 Parce que vu comme ça, ça semble plutôt sympathique. :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de débarquer en plein milieu de la conversation...
> 
> Donc, Robertav est une princess ventouse mais pas menteuse...??? :rose:
> C'est bien ça?...
> ...



Vas-y, remets-en une couche  :rose:


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: voilà un qui sait citer !!!!! :love:  :love:
> 
> tu as vu l'autre comme il me parle ?????
> si, si l'autre , le machin rouge qui doit se la fermer !!!




Tu le connais, Grug te provoque... il sait que tu n'es pas une menteuse...


Grug est un poisson qui garde à être connu ! et non pas un poison


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Bon, je vous laisse. Je suis invité pour... heu... ben... Bon l'apéro quoi ! 

Bonsoir les gens


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de débarquer en plein milieu de la conversation...
> 
> Donc, Robertav est une princess ventouse mais pas menteuse...??? :rose:
> C'est bien ça?...
> ...




y'a des fois il vaut mieux tourner son clavier 7 fois dans sa main avant de poster... 


bon ça va être l'heure de vous laisser...


je suis pas loin d'un pic... je me demande si j'ai la pêche pour continuer...  mes amis sont loins devant... ça fait encore beaucoup à escalader...


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: voilà un qui sait citer !!!!! :love:  :love:
> 
> tu as vu l'autre comme il me parle ?????
> si, si l'autre , le machin rouge qui doit se la fermer !!!


 y'a quelqu'un qui t'embêtes ma princousse ? 
:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

Bon, allez, bonne soirée à toutes et à tous! 

 Et bon appétit à ceux qui s'en vont manger!...


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

ça y est, tu me l'as vexée, elle est partie...


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> y'a des fois il vaut mieux tourner son clavier 7 fois dans sa main avant de poster...
> 
> 
> bon ça va être l'heure de vous laisser...
> ...


 comment veux tu, comment veux tu...


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comment veux tu, comment veux tu...




tu me connais trop bien toi... 


Allez bonsoir chez vous !

Là je vais rejoindre un gredin et on part en piste


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Te rend tu comptes de ce que tu dis, ma Princess ? Si oui, c'est magistralement connaître la langue française, tu m'éblouis !




va chercher tes lunette de soleil haute protection


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ouh la Mentouse


 Elle est amourouse !!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais trop bien toi...
> 
> 
> Allez bonsoir chez vous !
> ...


 5000


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais trop bien toi...
> 
> 
> Allez bonsoir chez vous !
> ...



 Bravo pour tes 5000 posts!  



​ 

 @+!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de débarquer en plein milieu de la conversation...
> 
> Donc, Robertav est une princess ventouse mais pas menteuse...??? :rose:
> C'est bien ça?...
> ...






tu ne suis (du verbe suivre )  pas !!!! hoooooo !!!!!!      

pas menteuse ou pas ventouse  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour tes 5000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Copiteur


----------



## Franswa (5 Août 2005)

Bon, je pars en soirée :love:


Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 5000




petit frimeur , petit joueur  




edit : tulmonde part mais qui reste ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne suis (du verbe suivre )  pas !!!! hoooooo !!!!!!
> 
> pas menteuse ou pas ventouse  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



 Désolé... 
 J'avais bien dit que je débarquais dans le conversation... :rateau:



 Bonne soirée à toi, Princess!... 

 @+!


----------



## Freelancer (5 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais trop bien toi...
> 
> 
> Allez bonsoir chez vous !
> ...



   

merci pour la dédicace des 5000    

moi aussi, je te glisserai un petit mot pour mes 5000 posts... dans environ 1026 jours....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

c'est un'impression ou ce soir je fais fuire tulmonde?


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un'impression ou ce soir je fais fuire tulmonde?


 c'est ton coté repoussouse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton coté repoussouse




je part aussi , a plus tard peut etre   :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un'impression ou ce soir je fais fuire tulmonde?




*Bravo Robertav*
tu éloignes les nioubes


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo Robertav*
> tu éloignes les nioubes



salut...
j'ai vu que ce matin, tu avais deja usé de ton super ananacoucou.....
et mince, je n'ai pas encore changé d'avatar...je le ferai surement demain....
mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi.....

bon, *bon'ap a tous...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo Robertav*
> tu éloignes les nioubes



au fait, je suis a 7....mais tu devras attendre demain....
remercies ta moitié a ce sujet....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 5000



*Pareil.........*


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : tulmonde part mais qui reste ?



ben , pas moi, je me casse a demain matin....tres tres tot....


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

tu as reglé ton probleme de pastilles......?
tu as eu Benjamin...?


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as reglé ton probleme de pastilles......?
> tu as eu Benjamin...?



pour la pastille j'ai envoyer un MP 

pour le reste je crois que c bon 

la page que tu m'as envoyer marche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que ce matin, tu avais deja usé de ton super ananacoucou.....




*A tribute to Spyro*
el rey del smiley.

Car sans lui il n'existerait pas l'ananacoucou.


----------



## -greg- (5 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as reglé ton probleme de pastilles......?
> tu as eu Benjamin...?




rectification je viens de trouvé pour la pastille

c'est


----------



## Nexka (5 Août 2005)

Un petit coucou en passant entre deux soirées des fêtes de Bayonne :love:

Bonne nuit à tous!!!!


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bug à signaler dans vous êtes ici


Toi?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *A tribute to Spyro*
> el rey del smiley.
> 
> Car sans lui il n'existerait pas l'ananacoucou.



exact, respect .....il est bien le maitre du smiley.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Toi?



c'est deja fait, mais dans le forum caché.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact, respect .....il est bien le maitre du smiley.......


 Tiens, mais tu as fini de bosser ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

mais .....durant mon absence, seulement 4 posts........
hep, tout le monde va bien.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, mais tu as fini de bosser ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



et ui.....plus rapide que son ombre, le Stook......
je bosse a 23h30 et a 1h30, je suis deja chez moi, devant mon mac....
et la semaine et fini....en un jour de 1h45....pas mal, non...?


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et ui.....plus rapide que son ombre, le Stook......
> je bosse a 23h30 et a 1h30, je suis deja chez moi, devant mon mac....
> et la semaine et fini....en un jour de 1h45....pas mal, non...?


 Bon, aller, te moque pas ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aller, te moque pas ...



mais me moque pas, c'est vrai......du vrai de vrai.....le top........


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais me moque pas, c'est vrai......du vrai de vrai.....le top........


 Bon, d'accord, mais tu reprends à quelle heure ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, mais tu reprends à quelle heure ?



Mardi a 23h30......


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

*Sooooooooooooofiping* ....

alors, ça a marché aujourd'hui cette galerie....


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Sooooooooooooofiping* ....
> 
> alors, ça a marché aujourd'hui cette galerie....



pourtant je fesais pas de bruit ..... oui , elle arrive cette galerie mais un petit detail me bloque ... j'attend une reponse sur le forum  :rose:... j'me rend bien compte que je suis pas une fleche , mais je vous grillerai tous sur la longeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'me rend bien compte que je suis pas une fleche , mais je vous grillerai tous sur la longeur




mais je n'en doute pas.........
en meme temps, depuis que j'en entends parler, il me tarde de la voir....



ps: tu attends une reponse ou...?
edith: pardon, vu que ce n'est pas dans un fil technique, je n'ai rien dit...


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

sur le forum de "GALERIE "


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> sur le forum de "GALERIE "



ok, tu as le liens...?
des fois que....


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

le lien de quoi ?


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

je crois que je n'arrive pas a capturer l'adresse du forum :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

tant pis, sinon, tu vas dans la barre d'adresse, tu cliques sur le petit icone a gauche de l'adresse et tu fais pomme+C.....

mais bon, je vais pas tarder....


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

tu m'a fais rire ... :sleep: ... moi aussi de toute facon .... mon humeur est plutot legere a cette heure ci ..... et je vais concocter pour "la nuit"  

OH YESSSSSS J'AI REUSSI !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

bon, bonne nuit..............+++


----------



## sofiping (6 Août 2005)

salut stoook!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

je vois 


vous trop fait la fete hier soir et cette nuit, ce matin il y a personnes !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois
> 
> 
> vous trop fait la fete hier soir et cette nuit, ce matin il y a personnes !!!!



Bonjour robertav   

Tout le monde n'est pas tombé du lit comme toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour robertav
> 
> Tout le monde n'est pas tombé du lit comme toi




pourtant je ne me suis pas couchée avec les poules.....opsss pardon  ....les dindes !!


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Merde*


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:   

Bonj.....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

à celui qui lira


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merde*




tu as plus de P.Q. ou de biere pour l'apero ?????


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as plus de P.Q. ou de biere pour l'apero ?????


 Ca doit être ça ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

un petit bonjour en passant


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merde*




pareil.....:sleep:....:sleep:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonjour en passant




ou plutot en arrivant


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

il est 12h25 et je fini a peine la page de la nuit.....WaoaoaW....
y a plus personne ici....???


bon, je vais passer a table, j'ai la dalle...
cher amis: *Bon'Ap...!...*


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est 12h25 et je fini a peine la page de la nuit.....WaoaoaW....
> y a plus personne ici....???
> 
> 
> ...



bon alors bon appetit et a tout


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est 12h25 et je fini a peine la page de la nuit.....WaoaoaW....
> y a plus personne ici....???
> 
> 
> ...


 Moi aussi tiens 

@toud tout le monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

sont pas net ces jap des fois.....





...




salut Franswa...


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sont pas net ces jap des fois.....




salut Franswa   

stook tu lis le japonnais ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

Vous êtes tous influencé par la suggestion de Stook ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous influencé par la suggestion de Stook ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




tu suggere quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

du veux du n'importe quoi du futur en français....?
suffit de demander... 
pense a l'imprimante qui va avec....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu suggere quoi



 Moi ? ... Rien !


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> du veux du n'importe quoi du futur en français....?
> suffit de demander...
> pense a l'imprimante qui va avec....


    
du vrai n'importe quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

a force de regarder la Chronique de Francois Simon sur Premiere, j'ai une dalle de chez dalle....
mais qu'es-ce qu'elle fout.......

*J'ai faimmmmmmmmmmm*.....


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'es-ce qu'elle fout.......




apparement tu doit attendre stookette


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

du monde arrive j'ai l'impression


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> apparement tu doit attendre stookette



mais oui, il a fallut qu'elle parte chercher des questionnaires a la c** pour son boulot a 11h30....
on avait tout l'aprem....tranquille....et meme tout le week end....c'est pour Lundi....


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'es-ce qu'elle fout.......
> 
> *J'ai faimmmmmmmmmmm*.....



 Tu ne sais pas cuisiner ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sais pas cuisiner ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



là, n'est pas la question, c'est toujours moi, qui fait la cuisine a la maison....
mais on devait aller manger dehors.....
vu l'heure, va falloir aller en espagne.....mais avec tous ces touristes, je n'ose imaginer....
enfin....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

j'aimerai bien aller manger au El Bulli 
mais plus de table jusqu'a l'année prochaine.......


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien aller manger au El Bulli
> mais plus de table jusqu'a l'année prochaine.......




pourkoi pas


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, n'est pas la question, c'est toujours moi, qui fait la cuisine a la maison....
> mais on devait aller manger dehors.....
> vu l'heure, va falloir aller en espagne.....mais avec tous ces touristes, je n'ose imaginer....
> enfin....


 Bah, tu as toujours la solution de repli :


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu as toujours la solution de repli :



mais bien sur....mais bien sur.......


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur....mais bien sur.......


 Tu preferes un petit pain surprise ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu preferes un petit pain surprise ?








bon, la voila.....a Taple....


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Salut stook et greg


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook et greg





Salut


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut


 Ça va mieux ?


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux ?





On fait avec


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On fait avec


 Et bien, que t'arrives-t-il, mon petit ?


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, que t'arrives-t-il, mon petit ?




Rien . Merci


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Rien . Merci


 C'est pas drole quand t'es comme ça


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drole quand t'es comme ça





Merci Mr L'Abbé Pierre   et je pense que personne n'aime être dans cet état


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

gregg est encore mal ?


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mr L'Abbé Pierre   et je pense que personne n'aime être dans cet état


 C'était pas son anniversaire, y a pas longtemps ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gregg est encore mal ?


 Fallait pas l'inviter ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gregg est encore mal ?


 on dirait


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas son anniversaire, y a pas longtemps ?




C'était hier . Et non , je vais bien mais quelques problèmes comme toutes personnes


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas l'inviter ...


dieu me protège de l'inviter un jour...


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'était hier . Et non , je vais bien mais quelques problèmes comme toutes personnes


 C'est cool alors


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

ouais merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Août 2005)

Hello MacGe  Jviens de me lever moi, la soirée fut rude hier... :rateau:


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais merci



de rien


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

demain soir, direction Barcelone !!!!!!!!!!! fiesta !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


 'lu Cor


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

salut a tous ,pour une fois que je pose une question au forum technique ... pas de reponse.
merci J'ai trouver  tout seul       http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107355


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous ,pour une fois que je pose une question au forum technique ... pas de reponse.
> merci J'ai trouver  tout seul       http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107355




T'as un cercle aussi ?!!! ça devient une mode ce truc...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous ,pour une fois que je pose une question au forum technique ... pas de reponse.
> merci J'ai trouver  tout seul       http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107355


 Bon ben tant mieux alors 

Tiens à propose de forums techniques, ça me fait penser que ça fait longtemps qu'on n'a plus croisé naas...


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as un cercle aussi ?!!! ça devient une mode ce truc...


ça aide pas beacoup,je croyais avoir des amis au bar..


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as un cercle aussi ?!!! ça devient une mode ce truc...


de vils copieurs oui


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de vils copieurs oui


on est que trois ??on peut faire fusion avec le tien


----------



## Malow (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de vils copieurs oui



j'attends toujours d'y rentrer......:love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça aide pas beacoup,je croyais avoir des amis au bar..


mais tu as des amis mon juju :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> on est que trois ??on peut faire fusion avec le tien


je crains que le cercle des dindes de robertav soit sous copyright 



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'attends toujours d'y rentrer......:love:


s'est noté :love:


----------



## juju palavas (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais tu as des amis mon juju :love:



(Merde à celui qui lira !) merci, je lis quand même, avec grand plaisir, je suis très ému


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

>



*Alors là*
tu me déçois beaucoup...



 :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Kikoo. I'm de retour (bis repetita).  :love:


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  
...je sort d'une sieste de 3 heures.  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:
> ...je sort d'une sieste de 3 heures.  :rateau:



 Salut à toutes et à tous... 

 Moi, je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, au contraire... :sleep: 
 Mais je vais d'abord manger un peu.


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, au contraire... :sleep:
> Mais je vais d'abord manger un peu.



sage décision.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sage décision.



*À l'heure de l'apéro*
t'appelles ça une sage décision toi...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À l'heure de l'apéro*
> t'appelles ça une sage décision toi...



 Je n'ai justement pas vraiment d'heures... :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À l'heure de l'apéro*
> t'appelles ça une sage décision toi...



manger et/ou dormir c'est bien. 
boire c'est mieux.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et à tous...
> 
> Moi, je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, au contraire... :sleep:
> Mais je vais d'abord manger un peu.





Tu dors le jour et vis la nuit ?


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors le jour et vis la nuit ?



comme les chauves souris.    

D'ailleurs où est passé le fils caché de Catherine Laborde dans ce thread?


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> comme les chauves souris.
> 
> D'ailleurs où est passé le fils caché de Catherine Laborde dans ce thread?




Exclusivité !!! On a la fils de Catherine Laborde on line et Batman  .


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Exclusivité !!! On a la fils de Catherine Laborde on line et Batman  .



Nan   mais tu voit de qui je veut parler : "chezgreg", ton semi-frère caché.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Nan   mais tu voit de qui je veut parler : "chezgreg", ton semi-frère caché.




Piouf moi semi frère mais moi je suis un américanisme et lui c un francois , tu vois la différence ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors le jour et vis la nuit ?



 Parfois, oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mais en ce moment, je vis plutôt n'importe comment tout le temps... :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Piouf moi semi frère mais moi je suis un américanisme et lui c un francois , tu vois la différence ?



aahh, ces capricornes...


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, oui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joel c toi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

A plus tard!...


----------



## Apca (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour tous le monde !


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous le monde !





Salut Apca


----------



## Apca (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Apca



Salut Gregg comment vas-tu ???


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous le monde !



hep!


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gregg comment vas-tu ???




Très très bien appart une incomprehénsion du au supprimage d'un de mes post sur ce bar par ce très cher WebO mais bon .. et toi la frite ?


----------



## duracel (6 Août 2005)

yayaya, de retour de vacances, plus fatigué que jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

un rapide  ...... je part a la foire


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> help!




Un fan des Beatles ? 

I need somebody  Help!   not just anybody 
Help!  You know i need someone   HELP!



Tu te sens seul ?


----------



## Apca (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> et toi la frite ?



Je manque de sel


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je manque de sel





Oh ! Tu as quoi mate ?


----------



## Apca (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Tu as quoi mate ?



Lol, je disais ca comme ca, tous vas bien.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Lol, je disais ca comme ca, tous vas bien.




Désolé en ce moment , je prend les choses aux premier degre


----------



## duracel (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé en ce moment , je prend les choses aux premier degre



Fait pas chaud chez toi.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas chaud chez toi.





Tu l'as dis , on a remit le chauffage


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

c'est ton compte qui chauffe gregg....


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton compte qui chauffe gregg....




Serais je en eaux troubles ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

fais pas ton surpris, t'as plus l'excuse d'avoir 13 ans...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé en ce moment , je prend les choses aux premier degre



On s'en fout.


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

La le les.  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Un problème jeune tendron ?


----------



## teo (6 Août 2005)

je vois que c'est toujours auntant l'éclate par ici...  :sleep: 




Bon, qu'est-ce que je pourrai faire ?

*Apéro ?*
On va dire que ça est une bonne idée!


_(mille excuses pour le détournement, -purfils-, ça m'a échappé  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dieu me protège de l'inviter un jour...


*T'as jamais pensé*
à organiser un dîner de con ?

_il pourrait faire ton affaire, non ?_


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là*
> tu me déçois beaucoup...
> 
> 
> ...


 Je n'ai pas l'ananascoucou...


----------



## ange_63 (6 Août 2005)

Salut!


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé en ce moment , je prend les choses aux premier degre


 Ouais, j'ai remarqué


----------



## Franswa (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'ai remarqué


 on continue de jouer ou pas ?


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'ai remarqué




Tu es pas encore en soirée , toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Silence, bandage herniaire !!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Bon, ben je vois que je fais peur à tout le monde :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Tu attends quoi ?

Qu'on dise bonjour ?

T'as pas l'impression que c'est nase ?

Tu devrais.


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

de toutes facons, apres 17h00, selon le manuel de bienseance, on dit Bonsoir


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ?
> 
> Qu'on dise bonjour ?
> 
> ...


C'est pas naze : c'est poli :rose: 
M'enfin bon, je me doute que tu t'en fiches que je préfère les gens polis :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Bonsoir Virpeen.


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Virpeen.


Salut Hurrican  :love: !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Heureusement que les Franc-Comtois sont polis. 
Où va la France ma bonne dame !


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs ! 
Juste un petit coucou avant d'aller au dodo... :sleep:
Ca boume ?


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ?
> 
> Qu'on dise bonjour ?
> 
> ...


  GRRRR !!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que les Franc-Comtois sont polis.
> Où va la France ma bonne dame !


Je ne sais pas où va la France, mais le Jura est un département pilote ce soir  
D'autres mauvaises langues diront que le samedi soir, y'a rien à faire dans le Jura... à part flooder sur MacG


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ?
> 
> Qu'on dise bonjour ?
> 
> ...


 hi hi hou ha!!! 

ah ben oui, hein, sonny il seme et il s'en va, kess vous voulez?!!


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hou ha!!!
> 
> ah ben oui, hein, sonny il seme et il s'en va, kess vous voulez?!!


Ben vrai, ça !  
Mais bon, ça fait un peu frais comme accueil... surtout que ça faisait quelques jours que je n'étais pas passée... :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où va la France, mais le Jura est un département pilote ce soir
> D'autres mauvaises langues diront que le samedi soir, y'a rien à faire dans le Jura... à part flooder sur MacG


Cà n'a rien à voir. 
Je règle ma Freebox toute neuve, je charge une tonne de trucs que je ne pouvais pas charger avant, avec ma ligne en 33.6, et donc ce soir c'est encore surf... 
Pendant les chargements, je consulte les forums ! 
Et puis, je me repose un peu, j'ai pas arrêter de faire la vache cette semaine ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un pour me tenir compagnie jusqu'à mon 500ème post ? :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, je me repose un peu, j'ai pas arrêter de faire la vache cette semaine ! :love:


De faire la vache ?


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde




 virpeen :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> virpeen :love:


Ahhh, encore un peu plus de chaleur...  
Merci Mackie :love:  :love: !

Ben dis-donc, y'a pas grand monde ce soir par ici...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Tiens v'là mackie ! 
Jusqu'au 500ème ? Fais vite alors ! 
Moi je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, j'en ai plein les bottes.
"Faire la vache". Tu connais pas ?   Faire la java, la teuf, s'éclater, etc... :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> r, j'en ai plein les bottes.
> "Faire la vache". Tu connais pas ?   Faire la java, la teuf, s'éclater, etc... :love:


Une vache avec des bottes ?   

Non, je ne connaissais pas cette expression... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens v'là mackie !
> Jusqu'au 500ème ? Fais vite alors !
> Moi je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, j'en ai plein les bottes.
> "Faire la vache". Tu connais pas ?   Faire la java, la teuf, s'éclater, etc... :love:


 ah ben moi je connaissais pas... chez moi on ne dit jamais ca, c'est la premiere fois que j'entends ça...


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens v'là mackie !
> Jusqu'au 500ème ? Fais vite alors !
> Moi je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, j'en ai plein les bottes.
> "Faire la vache". Tu connais pas ?   Faire la java, la teuf, s'éclater, etc... :love:


Ben tu vois Virpeen, on aura appris quelque chose ce soir... ça sert ces forums, pour apprendre le dialecte de notre région... moi j'adore ce polyglottisme...


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, encore un peu plus de chaleur...
> Merci Mackie :love:  :love: !
> 
> Ben dis-donc, y'a pas grand monde ce soir par ici...




c'est le mois d'aout, c'est mort :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben moi je connaissais pas... chez moi on ne dit jamais ca, c'est la premiere fois que j'entends ça...


Mais il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de vaches... à la mer  ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est le mois d'aout, c'est mort :rateau:


 c'est pourtant vrai qu'on s'ennuie...
moi qui attendais minuit/1h pour sortir, je crois que je vais y aller plus tot que prevu...



EDIT : si si, virpeen, contre toute attente, il y a AUSSI des vaches en bord de mer...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est le mois d'aout, c'est mort :rateau:


Non, on dira que c'est "en veilleuse".


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de vaches... à la mer  ?


a la mer du nord, si... mais pas la mediterranee


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : si si, virpeen, contre toute attente, il y a AUSSI des vaches en bord de mer...


Non ?  
Avec les pattes palmées ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> a la mer du nord, si... mais pas la mediterranee


Cà vaut pas une bonne Montbéliarde, ou une Charollaise.


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà vaut pas une bonne Montbéliarde, ou une Charollaise.


Pour sur !  
Sans parler des Montbéliardaises  (ben oui, j'en suis une... :rose: )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non ?
> Avec les pattes palmées ?


 et des tubas dans les naseaux


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà vaut pas une bonne Montbéliarde, ou une Charollaise.


ou une charentaise... quoi, c est pas comme ca qu on appelle une vache des charentes ?


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et des tubas dans les naseaux


J'en étais sûre... :mouais:


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ou une charentaise... quoi, c est pas comme ca qu on appelle une vache des charentes ?


Si si... et elles portent un superbe imprimé écossais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais sûre... :mouais:


 hi hi hou ha!!


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si si... et elles portent un superbe imprimé écossais...


y a pas a dire,  les vaches, c est tres hype


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour sur !
> Sans parler des Montbéliardaises  (ben oui, j'en suis une... :rose: )


Ah ? Doubiste en plus. 
C'est bien connu là-bas ! Comme disent les allemands, Doubiste une Montbéliardaise.


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Doubiste en plus.
> C'est bien connu là-bas ! Comme disent les allemands, Doubiste une Montbéliardaise.


Ya : ich bin... Dommage, tu as édité avant que je la fasse  
Je crois qu'on a le même humour de m.... :love:


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ya : ich bin... Dommage, tu as édité avant que je la fasse
> Je crois qu'on a le même humour de m.... :love:


meme humour de m... ontbeliardais ?


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> meme humour de m... ontbeliardais ?


Oui, c'est évident... :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> meme humour de m... ontbeliardais ?


On va le dire comme ça : c'est sûrement moins insultant pour l'humour dHurrican


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est évident... :mouais:


Comment ? :mouais: 
Pas bien notre humour ? :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

Sauf que je suis pas Montbéliardais moi ! 
Je suis né à Montréal ! :love:
...




Montréal-la-Cluse, dans l'Ain.


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

tout bien reflechi, c est juste un humour de m... acusers


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je suis pas Montbéliardais moi !
> Je suis né à Montréal ! :love:
> ...
> 
> ...



Y'en a un aussi en Bourgogne !  
Il paraît qu'il y en a un aussi ailleurs, mais ça doit pas être en France :rateau:


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Comment ? :mouais:
> Pas bien notre humour ? :rose:


Oh que si, je le trouve parfait, tu devrais le savoir... :love:
Non, je disais c'est évident que tu voulais dire humour de m...ontbéliardais et non pas humour de m**de... Bref, il y a eu quiproquo et je perds mon temps à m'expliquer... bon bon, j'arrête...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2005)

AH, voilà une bonne réponse.
Quand j'aurais récupéré ma puissance de feu (qui vient juste d'augmenter  ), je te ferais voir de quel bois ma boule se chauffe ! 
Bon sur ce, vais dodo moi. Après les vaches, je sors les poules... et je vais me coucher avec ! 
@+


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> AH, voilà une bonne réponse.
> Quand j'aurais récupéré ma puissance de feu (qui vient juste d'augmenter  ), je te ferais voir de quel bois ma boule se chauffe !
> Bon sur ce, vais dodo moi. Après les vaches, je sors les poules... et je vais me coucher avec !
> @+


 Hurrican ! Bonne nuit !  :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Non, je disais c'est évident que tu voulais dire humour de m...ontbéliardais et non pas humour de m**de...


Disons que ce "m" englobe toutes les villes commençant par un M...


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Disons que ce "m" englobe toutes les villes commençant par un M...


melun... marseille... ma ville


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit Hurrican  :love:


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Accroche toi Virpeen, plus que deux !    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Allez : Major -1 !!!!


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

courage


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez : Major -1 !!!!




bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez : Major -1 !!!!


Virpeen, Virpeen, Virpeen !!!! Go on Virpeen !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde


'lo !


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde


'lut !


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> 'lo !




c'est koi ca ???


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi ca ???


arf... c est comme 'lut ! mais en anglais


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

aller virpeen fait nous voir ton 500 ème post


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> arf... c est comme 'lut ! mais en anglais




ah oui d'accord     


oui mais il ne faut pas s'inquiete je vais bientot me reveiller


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


goedendag !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Pour ce 500ème...
Allez, je vous le fais sentimental... :rose: 
J'en veux encore plein plein plein, de posts partagés avec vous... :rose:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir




salut sloughi


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ah oui d'accord
> 
> 
> oui mais il ne faut pas s'inquiete je vais bientot me reveiller


t inkiete  

une petit cafe peut etre ?


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce 500ème...
> Allez, je vous le fais sentimental... :rose:
> J'en veux encore plein plein plein, de posts partagés avec vous... :rose:


BRAVO VIRPEEN !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
T'es trop !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> goedendag !


 je connaissais guten tag, mais pas goeden machin... :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> aller virpeen fait nous voir ton 500 ème post


Alors, il t'a plu ? :rose:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce 500ème...
> Allez, je vous le fais sentimental... :rose:
> J'en veux encore plein plein plein, de posts partagés avec vous... :rose:




ah c'est   

c'est


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce 500ème...
> Allez, je vous le fais sentimental... :rose:
> J'en veux encore plein plein plein, de posts partagés avec vous... :rose:


comme c est mignon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est
> 
> c'est


 on trouve pas les mots quoi...


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je connaissais guten tag, mais pas goeden machin... :mouais:


neerlandais  plus pratique de connaitre cette langue quand on va au xpays bas


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> BRAVO VIRPEEN !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> T'es trop !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Hihihi... :rose:


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir


Salut Sloughi ! 
Et bonsoir à tous... maintenant que Virpeen est major, je peux la laisser traîner toute seule sur le bar donc je vous laisse ! Bonne nuit !  :sleep:


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

quel est le grade apres major, au fait ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> neerlandais  plus pratique de connaitre cette langue quand on va au xpays bas


 ah ok, je connaissais pas, merci 
c'est fou ce qu'on apprend ce soir, entre le neerlandais et "faire la vache" 


encore encore...


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi... :rose:


Tu imites Maïwen ?


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sloughi !
> Et bonsoir à tous... maintenant que Virpeen est major, je peux la laisser traîner toute seule sur le bar donc je vous laisse ! Bonne nuit !  :sleep:


bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on trouve pas les mots quoi...


N'en jetez plus  ...
J'ai compris : pour les 1000 posts, je vous le ferai sexy...parce que sentimental, ça ne vous a pas beacoup plu :rose:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sloughi !
> Et bonsoir à tous... maintenant que Virpeen est major, je peux la laisser traîner toute seule sur le bar donc je vous laisse ! Bonne nuit !  :sleep:




bonne nuit


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> N'en jetez plus  ...
> J'ai compris : pour les 1000 posts, je vous le ferai sexy...parce que sentimental, ça ne vous a pas beacoup plu :rose:  :love:


il t en rest 496 pour t entrainer


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu imites Maïwen ?


Oups... Sorry... je rectifie : Hihihi©


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> il t en rest 496 pour t entrainer


Pour m'entraîner ?  
Qui te dit que je ne suis déjà pas au top ?


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

VIRPEEN :     on va le retenir  ca


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour m'entraîner ?
> Qui te dit que je ne suis déjà pas au top ?


tu as farpaitement raison. Je te presente mes plus plates excuses (comme ca, elles peuvent passer dans la boite aux lettres, ou sous la porte...)


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> quel est le grade après major, au fait ?



Membre d'élite


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Membre d'élite


saint clou ! :style:


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> tu as *farpaitement*  raison.



c'est bon ca


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ca


culture asterixienne oblige...


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> culture asterixienne oblige...



oui mais la c'est MacG pas asterix


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui mais la c'est MacG pas asterix


a koi ca ?


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> a koi ca ?




   

fait comme tu veux (c'etait juste une histoire de comprehension)


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous



bonne nuit


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous




bonne nuit gregg


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a tous


bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> VIRPEEN :     on va le retenir  ca


J'étais sûre que ça n'allait pas tomber dans l'oreille d'un sourd :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous (aux sourds et aux autres :love: ) :love:


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sûre que ça n'allait pas tomber dans l'oreille d'un sourd :rose:


la fonction speech fonctionne si bien que ca ?


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous (aux sourds et aux autres :love: ) :love:




bonne nuit Virpeen


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous (aux sourds et aux autres :love: ) :love:





bonne nuit virpeen @+


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous (aux sourds et aux autres :love: ) :love:


bonne nuit Virpeen !


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit virpeen @+



Ouias Ouais tout pareil !!
La buena note pour tous


----------



## Sloughi (6 Août 2005)

si ca continu il n'y a plus personne


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouias Ouais tout pareil !!
> La buena note pour tous




salut ned comment ca va


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> si ca continu il n'y a plus personne


il y aura toujours quelqu un... meme si celui ci se retrouve seul, cela fera quand meme 1


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> si ca continu il n'y a plus personne




il faut en rapatrier ici sinon on va finir a la belotte comme la dernier fois


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut ned comment ca va



Ca roule Ca roule,
un peu débordé ces temps-ci,
pas trop le temps de trainer au bar avec vous mais dès que j'ai le temps j'y passe...
Bonne pochtronade !


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> si ca continu il n'y a plus personne




en plus on se retrouve a un diner super connu   
 mais qui l'a ramener


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule Ca roule,
> un peu débordé ces temps-ci,
> pas trop le temps de trainer au bar avec vous mais dès que j'ai le temps j'y passe...
> Bonne pochtronade !




oui merci   
tu peux rester je crois que l'on a un vainqueur ce soir


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

je plaisante   
 ca fait juste passer le temps en rigolant un peu


----------



## NED (7 Août 2005)

Hop et de 4 !
j'ai posté ma moyenne pour la journée...
Difficile de se maintenir, ca peut baisser très vite...


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hop et de 4 !
> j'ai posté ma moyenne pour la journée...
> Difficile de se maintenir, ca peut baisser très vite...




oui moi je crois que je suis meme pas a 1 de moyenne


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2005)

ben c'est la teuf ici, tout le monde se casse!

j'vous l'ai dit ya trois pages qu'on s'emmerdait en ce moment!!! 

bah puissque c'est ca je pars boire des coups, des vrais...
A +


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est la teuf ici, tout le monde se casse!
> 
> j'vous l'ai dit ya trois pages qu'on s'emmerdait en ce moment!!!
> 
> ...


@peluche !


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui moi je crois que je suis meme pas a 1 de moyenne


  a non j'en suis a 2,2


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est la teuf ici, tout le monde se casse!
> 
> j'vous l'ai dit ya trois pages qu'on s'emmerdait en ce moment!!!
> 
> ...


  bois en un a la notre, pour moi   

@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors là*
> tu me déçois beaucoup...
> 
> 
> ...




Merde, on assiste a une scene de menage....
bise, a vous deux....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui moi je crois que je suis meme pas a 1 de moyenne



2,24, c'est dans ton profil (cliques sur ton avatar....)

mais, je vous rappelle que c'est un bar de floodeur ici....moins de dix post, ça fait misere.......
et encore 10.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

mon cher lepurfilsdelasagesse....attention....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

et voila, il te plait plus celui là....? ....suffisait de demander.....


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

il ne se passe jamais rien, ici!


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> il ne se passe jamais rien, ici!




normalement si


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> normalement si



si tu le dis


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

tiens, un user caché.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

bon, je vais me coucher tot....demain concert, faut que j'ai la peche......


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me coucher tot....demain concert, faut que j'ai la peche......




bon alors bon concert et bonne nuit


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



je vais finir par aller me coucher tot


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Good night


----------



## Xman (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> il ne se passe jamais rien, ici!



J'avais remarqué.....
 

LE FLOODE devient floude...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me coucher tot....demain concert, faut que j'ai la peche......




*Je vais me coucher tard*
demain j'ai concert aussi : Jack de Marseille qui passe à 30 bornes d'ici, ça ne se rate point


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais me coucher tard*
> demain j'ai concert aussi : Jack de Marseille qui passe à 30 bornes d'ici, ça ne se rate point




Bonne nuit oh ! laSagesse qui parle si bien, si vrai ! 


bonne nuit à l'Ananas Illuminatoire aussi 


Et à tous les flooders en chasse  :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila, il te plait plus celui là....? ....suffisait de demander.....


 Moi, je prèfére l'autre 


:love::love::love:


----------



## bouilla (7 Août 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Apca (7 Août 2005)

B'jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*B'jour*




 :sleep:


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

*Bonjour les gens !*


----------



## Apca (7 Août 2005)

B'jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

:sleep: Bo... :sleep:  :sleep:    ...


----------



## Apca (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Bo... :sleep:  :sleep:    ...


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *B'jour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tiens je n'avais pas encore eu la chance de le voir celui-là 



Excellent travail


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

b'jour a tous quoi de neuf


----------



## Apca (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> b'jour a tous



Bonjour tous seul 



			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Quoi de neuf


 
Rien


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> b'jour a tous quoi de neuf


euh... une montre ?


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh... une montre ?


a l'heure???


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je n'avais pas encore eu la chance de le voir celui-là
> Excellent travail




*Il faut rendre à César*
ce qui lui appartient, l'ananacoucou est l'½uvre de Spyro


----------



## Apca (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens



Salut Gregg !


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gregg !






Comment tu vas ti bien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu vas ti bien ?


*Et s'il répondait non*
qu'est ce que ça changerait ? RIEN.

Alors autant pas se fatiguer à poser des questions pareilles qui n'ont absolument aucun intérêt...


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

salut a tous 

malheureusement ce n'est pas une journée tres ensoleillé aujourd'hui  

mais il faudra faire avec


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> 
> malheureusement ce n'est pas une journée tres ensoleillé aujourd'hui
> 
> mais il faudra faire avec



avec quoi ????


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et s'il répondait non*
> qu'est ce que ça changerait ? RIEN.
> 
> Alors autant pas se fatiguer à poser des questions pareilles qui n'ont absolument aucun intérêt...




 Deux amis se croisent dans la rue. Ou sur un forum internet. 

 "-Comment vas-tu?" demande l'un.
 "Très bien, et toi?" répond l'autre.

 Autre possibilité.
 Cela commence de la même façon, mais la réponse diffère un peu.
  "-Comment vas-tu?" demande l'un.
 "Très mal, je vais crever." répond l'autre.

 Dans les deux cas, leurs échanges en public seront exactement les mêmes.
 En privé également.
 Que les gens aillent bien, ou mal, tout le monde s'en fout. 
 Et d'ailleurs, qu'ils aillent bien ou mal, cela change quoi?
 Strictement rien, puisque justement tout le monde s'en fout.

 Nous vivons une époque formidable.


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et s'il répondait non*
> qu'est ce que ça changerait ? RIEN.
> 
> Alors autant pas se fatiguer à poser des questions pareilles qui n'ont absolument aucun intérêt...


 pur fils de la morale septimanien ça va


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> avec quoi ????


  2choix possible:

-avec le temps   
-avec moi


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Deux amis se croisent dans la rue. Ou sur un forum internet.
> 
> "-Comment vas-tu?" demande l'un?
> "Très bien, et toi?" répond l'autre.
> ...



alors ,comment vas tu ami human


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Deux amis se croisent dans la rue. Ou sur un forum internet.
> 
> "-Comment vas-tu?" demande l'un?
> "Très bien, et toi?" répond l'autre.
> ...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pur fils de la morale septimanien ça va


*Et s'il répondait qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire...*
qu'est ce que ça changerait ? RIEN....


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

ça y est,j'ai ma quatrième étoile bleue


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors ,comment vas tu ami human



 Je vais bien, Juju. 
 Ravi de vous voir ici, tous.


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

clapclapclap


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et s'il répondait non*
> qu'est ce que ça changerait ? RIEN.
> 
> Alors autant pas se fatiguer à poser des questions pareilles qui n'ont absolument aucun intérêt...



Je vois que les membres du Cercle , la politesse ils ne connaissent guère


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça y est,j'ai ma quatrième étoile bleue



c'est bien jouer


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les membres du Cercle , la politesse ils ne connaissent guère



vanitas,vanitas, dans le cochon tout est bon, dans la brande de morue aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> vanitas,vanitas, dans le cochon tout est bon, dans la brande de morue aussi




*C'est bien vrai Juju*
Dans la morue, tout est bon


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les membres du Cercle , la politesse ils ne connaissent guère


Gregg tu es bien la dernière personne à pouvoir parler de politesse, tu as la mémoire courte. Je me rappelle la fois sur iChat ou tu t'excusais d'harceler certaines filles d'ici alors quand même temps (!) tu continuais à les harceler. Tu ne réagis qu'à la menace, c'est bien là ton problème. Juste un exemple.


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gregg tu es bien la dernière personne à pouvoir parler de politesse, tu as la mémoire courte. Je me rappelle la fois sur iChat ou tu t'excusais d'harceler certaines filles d'ici alors quand même temps (!) tu continuais à les harceler. Tu ne réagis qu'à la menace, c'est bien là ton problème. Juste un exemple.


 skyzo freine


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

et ne dis pas que tu as changé...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*Gregg est un petit être frêle, innocent*
et blanc comme neige, c'est bien connu


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gregg tu es bien la dernière personne à pouvoir parler de politesse, tu as la mémoire courte. Je me rappelle la fois sur iChat ou tu t'excusais d'harceler certaines filles d'ici alors quand même temps (!) tu continuais à les harceler. Tu ne réagis qu'à la menace, c'est bien là ton problème. Juste un exemple.



on voit qui est le patron au cercle?? le cercle a son avocat...


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gregg tu es bien la dernière personne à pouvoir parler de politesse, tu as la mémoire courte. Je me rappelle la fois sur iChat ou tu t'excusais d'harceler certaines filles d'ici alors quand même temps (!) tu continuais à les harceler. Tu ne réagis qu'à la menace, c'est bien là ton problème. Juste un exemple.




Sebastien , le problème qu'il y a eu et qu'il y a encore avec cette certaine personne ca reste du privé de toute façon c'est cette personne qui a commencée , je n'ai rien a me reproche mais cependant je reconnais mes torts , pas tous ...

 As tu vraiment besoin d'étaler cela ici ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> As tu vraiment besoin d'étaler cela ici ?



*Oui oui*
je suis très friand de toutes ces petites historiettes


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sebastien , le problème qu'il y a eu et qu'il y a encore avec cette certaine personne ca reste du privé de toute façon c'est cette personne qui a commencée , je n'ai rien a me reproche mais cependant je reconnais mes torts , pas tous ...
> 
> As tu vraiment besoin d'étaler cela ici ?


 Ça fait du flood qui sert pas à rien :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sebastien , le problème qu'il y a eu et qu'il y a encore avec cette certaine personne ca reste du privé de toute façon c'est cette personne qui a commencée , je n'ai rien a me reproche mais cependant je reconnais mes torts , pas tous ...
> 
> As tu vraiment besoin d'étaler cela ici ?


Mensonge, c'est toi qui prend leurs adresses iChat. Et le problème du privé je suis désolé, mais c'est ta méthode . Tu posts ici en faisant l'honnête et par derrière (ce que tu appelles privé) tu es tout autre. 

Tu fais fort gregg, bien que ton pseudo smg est banni à vie (!) tu reviens et tu te mets plein de monde à dos tout en jouant la victime. Je recopnnais que tu admets tes torts, mais essaye d'aller plus loin et de ne pas les engendrer ! à quoi bon s'excuser pour recommencer de plus belle ?


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du flood qui sert pas à rien :love:




oui apparement ca arrive de temps en temps depuis "filognon"


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

je vais aller voir ailleur pendant 5 minutes moi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> on voit qui est le patron au cercle?? le cercle a son avocat...


Ne m'prêtes pas des pouvoirs que je n'ai pas juju  j'ouvre juste ma gueule de temps en temps, car je n'ai pas trop peur de me faire détester


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sebastien , le problème qu'il y a eu et qu'il y a encore avec cette certaine personne ca reste du privé de toute façon c'est cette personne qui a commencée , je n'ai rien a me reproche mais cependant je reconnais mes torts , pas tous ...
> 
> As tu vraiment besoin d'étaler cela ici ?



a tiens, et si je méttais en public certain log de discussion que j'ai eu  (en demandant bien sur l'autorisation aux personnes concerné  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

tiens , ça  fait un moment que j'aiplus posté cela    


coucouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'prêtes pas des pouvoirs que je n'ai pas juju  j'ouvre juste ma gueule de temps en temps, car je n'ai pas trop peur de me faire détester


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

et il y  a aussi ça    :















































1 pour personne et pas plus !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens , ça  fait un moment que j'aiplus posté cela
> 
> 
> coucouuuuuuuuuuu




gregg il te harcèle aussi ? é :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui apparement ca arrive de temps en temps depuis "filognon"


 qui ??? Jamais entendu parler


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens , ça  fait un moment que j'aiplus posté cela
> 
> 
> coucouuuuuuuuuuu



 Coucou, Princess!...    

 :love: :love: :love:


 Amusez-vous bien, tous!... 

 @+!


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge, c'est toi qui prend leurs adresses iChat. Et le problème du privé je suis désolé, mais c'est ta méthode . Tu posts ici en faisant l'honnête et par derrière (ce que tu appelles privé) tu es tout autre.
> 
> Tu fais fort gregg, bien que ton pseudo smg est banni à vie (!) tu reviens et tu te mets plein de monde à dos tout en jouant la victime. Je recopnnais que tu admets tes torts, mais essaye d'aller plus loin et de ne pas les engendrer ! à quoi bon s'excuser pour recommencer de plus belle ?





Non , je ne mens pas ! Pour cette certaine personne c'est elle qui m'a autoriise a prendre son ichat pour qu'elle m'explique une chose et les autres personne c'est la même chose . Je reconnais encore une fois qu'avant je faisais cette " technique " de prendre leur adresses Ichat .  Et puis comment juger la véracité d'internet avec de simple post ou de simple mot , vous ceux qui jugent les personnes avec cette méthode vous avez vraiment un esprit bien étroit   . 

J'ai l'impression que d'être une toute autre personne sur ichat ou ici , je ne suis que le seul a faire cela. Bizarre quand on voit tes réactions et tes posts ici et quand sur Ichat tu es une toute autre personne   ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gregg il te harcèle aussi ? é :mouais:





non, ça risque pas      

 je ne frequente pas la maternelle et mon ichat est debloqué sur une poignée de personnes


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens , ça  fait un moment que j'aiplus posté cela
> 
> 
> coucouuuuuuuuuuu


 bonjour robertav


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et il y  a aussi ça    :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merci c'est gentil robertav


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, Princess!...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...




salut @+  human-fly


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tiens, et si je méttais en public certain log de discussion que j'ai eu  (en demandant bien sur l'autorisation aux personnes concerné  )





Je ne juge pas les gens sur les quelques discussions que j'ai eu avec eux sur Ichat


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, ça risque pas
> 
> je ne frequente pas la maternelle et mon ichat est debloqué sur une poignée de personnes





De toute facon , j'avais pas l'attention de venir te parler


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

gregg la dénégation à l'état pur... doublée d'une parano certaine


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne juge pas les gens sur les quelques discussions que j'ai eu avec eux sur Ichat




a bon ?



> thecuriousincident@hotmail.fr:
> 
> parce que sur la photo où on te voit ( en avatar ici ) tu es bien portante
> 
> ...



tu devrai réfléchir a 2 fois avant de dire des bétises


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon , j'avais pas l'attention de venir te parler




tu est bien pretentieux si tu pense que ta personne puisse m'interesser     

bon allez , chaqun ses defauts et ses megalomanies , n'est pas ?


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bon ?
> 
> 
> 
> tu devrai réfléchir a 2 fois avant de dire des bétises





Oui et la conversation ne se résume pas a ses deux phrases   mais bon je ne dirai rien puisque sinon je vais encore me faire interdire ..


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu est bien pretentieux si tu pense que ta personne puisse m'interesser
> 
> bon allez , chaqun ses defauts et ses megalomanies , n'est pas ?





Je ne cherche a n'interesse personne , moi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

gregg tes bans sont mérités quoi que tu en dises : tu recommences à croire que tu es victime. Y a peux de banni ici somme toute, tu en fais partie mais jamais grand dieu jamais tu t'es demandé pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

mais depuis quand ......ce que sa peut me bouffer la question "pois /physique" 
   

si on est bien roulé et jolie on est forcement salope et stupide

si on est bien grassouillet on est intelligent  solitaire



quitte a prendre 1 de ces 2 cliché stupides , je prefere encore le second


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche a n'interesse personne , moi




surtout que robertav est bien plus intéressante que toi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout que robetav est bien plus intéressante que toi




la R Mackieeeeeeee !!!!!!!!    

tu oublies touj la R du milieux    

_si je vais le dire a fifille elle ne sera pas contente_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon , j'avais pas l'attention de venir te parler


tu devrais mettre ça dans ta signature gregg, c'est tellement typique de tes réactions (ou encore " et ton excédent de poids ça va?") puis ensuite si on te chambre tu chiales comme un gosse et tu joues la victime. Tu n'es pas poli et vite aggressif mon petit.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la R Mackieeeeeeee !!!!!!!!
> 
> tu oublies touj la R du milieux
> 
> _si je vais le dire a fifille elle ne sera pas contente_



'scuze je ne suis pas encore reveiller  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gregg tes bans sont mérités quoi que tu en dises : tu recommences à croire que tu es victime. Y a peux de banni ici somme toute, tu en fais partie mais jamais grand dieu jamais tu t'es demandé pourquoi ?





Non , je suis pas victime simplement j'ai pousse le bouchon un peu trop loin quelques fois il est vrai *mais* me juge sur des posts ou des conversations sur ichat , je trouve cela petit   .


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

finalement c'est une journée tres interessante


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'scuze je ne suis pas encore reveiller  :rose:





arrete de remplacer le café par la biere


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je suis pas victime simplement j'ai pousse le bouchon un peu trop loin quelques fois il est vrai



quelques fois ? c'est surtout systématique, tu veux la liste des filles que tu a gonflé par MP ou messagerie (ichat, aim, ... ) ?



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> *mais* me juge sur des posts ou des conversations sur ichat , je trouve cela petit   .



comme ça tu serai *différent en vrai ?* j'ai du mal a y croire  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non , je suis pas victime simplement j'ai pousse le bouchon un peu trop loin quelques fois il est vrai *mais* me juge sur des posts ou des conversations sur ichat , je trouve cela petit   .




et tu voudrais que on juge sur quoi ?

sur ta pomme ?


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete de remplacer le café par la biere




je croyais que c'etait des "pouce café"


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche a n'interesse personne , moi


d un pur point de vue grammatical, une double negation equivaut a une affirmation
=>tu cherches à interesser tout le monde ? mouarf


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> finalement c'est une journée tres interessante





tu trouves ???   

oui c'est vrai , un petit 19° pour un dimanche c'est agreable !!


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais mettre ça dans ta signature gregg, c'est tellement typique de tes réactions (ou encore " et ton excédent de poids ça va?") puis ensuite si on te chambre tu chiales comme un gosse et tu joues la victime. Tu n'es pas poli et vite aggressif mon petit.




Le chambrage j'en redemande quand il est simple et pas méchant comme certains l'ont déjà fais . Il est vrai que cette réaction que tu cites est petite et minable mais réduire une telle conversation que j'ai eu avec une certaine personne c'est dommage   .


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Ben les aminches, quelle ambiance ici !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que c'etait des "pouce café"




moi je ne crois rien, moi je vois   



cherche une foto mackie sans biere .....c'est comme chercher une aguille dans une botte en paille


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'avais remarqué.....
> 
> 
> LE FLOODE devient floude...




francisont......francisont.....


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> d un pur point de vue grammatical, une double negation equivaut a une affirmation
> =>tu cherches à interesser tout le monde ? mouarf




p'tain a boule qui va pas que je t'en donne :love:


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne crois rien, moi je vois
> 
> 
> 
> cherche une foto mackie sans biere .....c'est comme chercher une aguille dans une botte en paille


et il suffit de mettre le feu a la botte de paille pour retrouver l aiguille


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben les aminches, quelle ambiance ici !!!! :rateau:




comme d'hab non ?      


haaaaaa , la nostalgie du "vous faites quoi maintenant" avec le carnet de bord a tatav


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le chambrage j'en redemande quand il est simple et pas méchant comme certains l'ont déjà fais . Il est vrai que cette réaction que tu cites est petite et minable mais réduire une telle conversation que j'ai eu avec une certaine personne c'est dommage   .


tu as posté ça dans ce forum donc... pas de bol...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *B'jour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pitin®.....encore un ananacoucou, je l'aime cet ananacoucou...


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ???
> 
> oui c'est vrai , un petit 19° pour un dimanche c'est agreable !!




oui moi 22°


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques fois ? c'est surtout systématique, tu veux la liste des filles que tu a gonflé par MP ou messagerie (ichat, aim, ... ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> comme ça tu serai *différent en vrai ?* j'ai du mal a y croire  :mouais:




Bien crois ce que tu veux Nicolas , si je devais me faire une opinion sur ta personne en lisant tes post et en voyant les photos des AES ca donnerait envie a personne de te rencontrer mais moi je m'arrete pas a ses conneries  . 

Ce qui est pas interessant c que toi tu as le pouvoir de me supprimer mon compte donc la moindre chose dite contre toi cela ne va pas te plaire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et il suffit de mettre le feu a la botte de paille pour retrouver l aiguille





ben toi tu es plus mon cop'copain  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

comment tu te permet de faciliter la recherche de mon aguille ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui moi 22°


un petit 24°C... Mais 60°C le CPU :/


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben toi tu es plus mon cop'copain  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> comment tu te permet de faciliter la recherche de mon aguille ?


bah, jujste un peu de sens pratique, robertav (avec le R au milieu, hein !)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®.....encore un ananacoucou, je l'aime cet ananacoucou...




et toi aussi tu seras plus mon cop'copain     

tout pour ce sage là qui est meme pas sage et
t'as meme pas remarqué mes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et mes


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien crois ce que tu veux Nicolas , si je devais me faire une opinion sur ta personne en lisant tes post et en voyant les photos des AES ca donnerait envie a personne de te rencontrer mais moi je m'arrete pas a ses conneries  .


Et pourtant je me suis bien amusé avec mackie, en vrai. Tu as peur des modos ? attaques-toi à moi je n'ai pas le pouvoir de bannir...


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

bon ça traine depuis plus de 3 ans on le juge enfin ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

....salut au fait...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> un petit 24°C... Mais 60°C le CPU :/


Moi 45°... un volume pour 7 volumes d'eau et ça roule cool...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien crois ce que tu veux Nicolas , si je devais me faire une opinion sur ta personne en lisant tes post et en voyant les photos des AES ca donnerait envie a personne de te rencontrer mais moi je m'arrete pas a ses conneries  .
> 
> Ce qui est pas interessant c que toi tu as le pouvoir de me supprimer mon compte donc la moindre chose dite contre toi cela ne va pas te plaire





tu pourrait arreter stp ?

deja si on utilise un pseudo c'est pas pour rien 
evite donc de utiliser les vrai prenoms 

secondo tu nous gonfle et cela met toi dans le crane une fois pour toute


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant je me suis bien amusé avec mackie, en vrai. Tu as peur des modos ? attaques-toi à moi je n'ai pas le pouvoir de bannir...





Non pas peur simplement c dommage qu'on a pas le droit de dire ce qu'on pense de l'autre et hop tu es banni   .  Mais je pense bien que vous etes tous sympas comme tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi aussi tu seras plus mon cop'copain
> 
> tout pour ce sage là qui est meme pas sage et
> t'as meme pas remarqué mes
> ...




mais tes smileys sont trop parfait, on ne les remarque pas, on les admire......:love:....:love:....
laisse un peu de chance aux nouveaux.....


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....salut au fait...




  stook


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien crois ce que tu veux Nicolas ,



tu n'est pas autorisé a m'appeler ainsi 



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> si je devais me faire une opinion sur ta personne en lisant tes post et en voyant les photos des AES ca donnerait envie a personne de te rencontrer



et a quoi ce résume tes posts ? tu sais combien de personne de macgé j'ai rencontré depuis 5 ans ?  tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui était de passage sur paris et qui m'ont fait signe pour les rencontré ? tu sais que je m'entend (contrairement a toi) particulièrement bien avec les filles de macgé ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi 45°... un volume pour 7 volumes d'eau et ça roule cool...


pfiou, c est qu il me donnerait souaf, le gars, la !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi 45°... un volume pour 7 volumes d'eau et ça roule cool...




si je comprends bien , apres 4 cafés sans alcool

chez toi il fait 45° tout en pleuvant a 7 volumes par °  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Non pas peur simplement c dommage qu'on a pas le droit de dire ce qu'on pense de l'autre et hop tu es banni   .  Mais je pense bien que vous etes tous sympas comme tout




*ça t'es deja passé a l'esprit que ce que tu penses nous interesse pas  ????*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'entend (contrairement a toi) particulièrement bien avec les filles de macgé ?




ben oui, tu es notre chouchou a nous toutes !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas autorisé a m'appeler ainsi
> 
> 
> 
> et a quoi ce résume tes posts ? tu sais combien de personne de macgé j'ai rencontré depuis 5 ans ?  tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui était de passage sur paris et qui m'ont fait signe pour les rencontré ? tu sais que je m'entend (contrairement a toi) particulièrement bien avec les filles de macgé ?





Désolé macinside   . Je l'admet , je n'ai rencontré aucune personne de macg depuis 5 ans et cela change quoi ?  :sleep: 

Vous croyez franchement que ca donne envie de vous rencontrer tous quand on est chambrer aussi méchament que vous le faites ? 

Bon a présent si vous voulez me dire des choses vous connaissez mon Ichat ou Msn et les mp ca existe mais je pense pas que j'aurai quelques mp


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *ça t'es deja passé a l'esprit que ce que tu penses nous interesse pas  ????*


ca m en rappelle une bonne
savez vous quelle est la derniere chose qui passe dans la tete d une mouche quand elle s ecrase contre votre pare brise ?








ben... c est son c...




ok. je sors pendant quelques minutes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

bon, *Bon' Ap ! *


++


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Dos Jones a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai dit *roule cool* pas roucoule...  :love: Bises...


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé macinside   . Je l'admet , je n'ai rencontré aucune personne de macg depuis 5 ans et cela change quoi ?  :sleep:



rien parce que ça fait plusieurs années qu'on veux que tu parte 



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez franchement que ca donne envie de vous rencontrer tous quand on est chambrer aussi méchament que vous le faites ?



même réponse qu'avant


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

bon appetit tout le monde 

@+tard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, *Bon' Ap ! *
> 
> 
> ++




merci mais je ne mange pas


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

Ce qui est bien avec certains petit d'esprit c quand ils ont le moindre " pouvoir " utilse cela a tout va quelques fois et se prennent pour des gens puissants . De plus , le petit d'esprit se croit interessant et populaire car il a ce pouvoir , il croit plaire a certaines mais se retrouve toujours seul ..


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez franchement que ca donne envie de vous rencontrer tous quand on est chambrer aussi méchament que vous le faites ?


T'es-tu, depuis 5 ans, posé la question du pourquoi ? Apparement non.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec certains petit d'esprit c quand ils ont le moindre " pouvoir " utilse cela a tout va quelques fois et se prennent pour des gens puissants . De plus , le petit d'esprit se croit interessant et populaire car il a ce pouvoir , il croit plaire a certaines mais se retrouve toujours seul ..




pour le moment c'est toi qui est seul


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'es-tu, depuis 5 ans, posé la question du pourquoi ? Apparement non.




Bien évidemment mais a chaque fois que je reviens vous me chambrer alors ca reprend ..


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment mais a chaque fois que je reviens vous me chambrer alors ca reprend ..



ben alors pourquoi tu reviens ?


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment c'est toi qui est seul





Ici oui , je suis seul et après ca change quoi ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Vous ne regleriez pas ça par mp entre personnes concernées?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec certains petit d'esprit c quand ils ont le moindre " pouvoir " utilse cela a tout va quelques fois et se prennent pour des gens puissants . De plus , le petit d'esprit se croit interessant et populaire car il a ce pouvoir , il croit plaire a certaines mais se retrouve toujours seul ..



Mackie n'a aucun pouvoir sur le bar, et tu le sais, mais tu préfères dire le contraire. Moi je n'ai carrément aucun pouvoir comme beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs, toi y compris.

Et ne parle pas d'esprit, tu es drôlement mal placé pour ça : tu refuses systématiquement de réfléchir à ce qui peut entrainer de pareilles réactions à ton égard.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

on m'a souvent dis que je suis la reine des tetues   

je crois qu'il se trompent , on a trouvé mieux   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ici oui , je suis seul et après ca change quoi ?



tu ne comprend même pas tes propres conclusions



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> il croit plaire a certaines mais se retrouve toujours seul ..


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben alors pourquoi tu reviens ?




Et toi pourquoi tu continues ?


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et toi pourquoi tu continues ?



parce que tu comprend pas qu'il ne faut pas revenir


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne regleriez pas ça par mp entre personnes concernées?


Ben c'est un sujet à flood, et parler de smg c'est du flood non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne regleriez pas ça par mp entre personnes concernées?




sa ferait beaucoup de mp !!!!      


par contre je veux bien t'en envoyer un avec la liste
des cadeaux que j'aimerais recevoir pour mon annif


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu comprend pas qu'il ne faut pas revenir




Incrédule pensant que vous auriez change et ne pas me mettre cette étiquette


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un sujet à flood, et parler de smg c'est du flood non ?


 certes, certes...   






_youhou, *1800* messages postés!_ :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Incrédule pensant que vous auriez change et ne pas me mettre cette étiquette


Quelle sagesse : c'est aux autres de changer, pas à moi. 

Je me rappelle mes premiers pas sur le bar, je ne te connaissais pas (tu étais banni) et quand le bordel s'installait sur un sujet un modo n'avait qu'à dire : attention ou je ramène smg. S'en suivait un calme olympien !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*C'est vrai qu'on pourra*
jeter des pierres sur Gregg à L'Apple Expo ?


 
 :bebe:


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne regleriez pas ça par mp entre personnes concernées?


je veux tout savoir....


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sagesse : c'est aux autres de changer, pas à moi.
> 
> Je me rappelle mes premiers pas sur le bar, je ne te connaissais pas (tu étais banni) et quand le bordel s'installait sur un sujet un modo n'avait qu'à dire : attention ou je ramène smg. S'en suivait un calme olympien !





Que veux tu , Atilla m'arrive même pas a la cheville


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu , Atilla m'arrive même pas a la cheville




*Pourquoi ça ?*
tu es cul-de-jatte ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je veux tout savoir....




la curiosité est un vilain defaut     

ça te perdras


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi ça ?*
> tu es cul-de-jatte ?




Oui et depuis mon accident d'avion , j'ai retrouve ma jambe


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la curiosité est un vilain defaut
> 
> ça te perdras


au cas ou, on peut lui filer une boussole, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

opssssss , je rigole ou pas ?  :rose:    

bioman viens de perdre plus de 200 photos scannée depuis ce matin :
il a cliqué non sur enregistrer !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> au cas ou, on peut lui filer une boussole, non ?




oui, superbe idée pour cadeaux de noel   

on perd souvent le nord quand on descend au sud


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je veux jouer...  (j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà dit ça:rateau: )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opssssss , je rigole ou pas ?  :rose:
> 
> bioman viens de perdre plus de 200 photos scannée depuis ce matin :
> il a cliqué non sur enregistrer !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 en tout cas, moi je rigole!


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opssssss , je rigole ou pas ?  :rose:
> 
> bioman viens de perdre plus de 200 photos scannée depuis ce matin :
> il a cliqué non sur enregistrer !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Je crois que tu peux même exploser de rire 




PS : mais pas devant lui


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi ça ?*
> tu es cul-de-jatte ?




non, attila l'aurais déjà jeter aux lions


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la curiosité est un vilain defaut
> 
> ça te perdras



 Je découvre des événements bizarres, j'apprends ,Pour améliorer mon savoir et mes connaissances sur les diabletrides du bar... :


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Bon dites, je veux pas jouer les modos, mais c'est dommage que ce bar se transforme en champ de bataille et en lieu de réglement de comptes ( rangez le miroir, les bouteilles, les danseuses dans la remises du saloon, ya une baston !  ) 
 

Soyez amis camarades !! :love:


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon dites, je veux pas jouer les modos, mais c'est dommage que ce bar se transforme en champ de bataille et en lieu de réglement de comptes ( rangez le miroir, les bouteilles, les danseuses dans la remises du saloon, ya une baston !  )
> 
> 
> Soyez amis camarades !! :love:


Pierrou preche la bonne parole communiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

ben ; il est tetu , il recherche je ne sais pas où sur son pc !!!  

en general le scanner sur mon mac me garde , sans que je lui demande, sur un dossier a part tout ce que je scanne ... 
il veut pas m'ecouter , tampi pour lui  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon dites, je veux pas jouer les modos, mais c'est dommage que ce bar se transforme en champ de bataille et en lieu de réglement de comptes ( rangez le miroir, les bouteilles, les danseuses dans la remises du saloon, ya une baston !  )



ça fait des années qu'on explique a gregg qu'il faut partir, au bout d'un moment on change de méthode




			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Soyez amis camarades !! :love:



on est tous amis ... sauf gregg


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

"Let the sunshinneee!!! let the sunshine in, the sushinnnnneeeee!!" :love: 

C'est pas très beau de voir tout ces gens qui se détestent alors qu'en ce moment il y a certains qui meurent du sida ou de faim. Il y a des choses tellement plus grave que des coups bas sur ce bar...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ; il est tetu , il recherche je ne sais pas où sur son pc !!!
> 
> en general le scanner sur mon mac me garde , sans que je lui demande, sur un dossier a part tout ce que je scanne ...
> il veut pas m'ecouter , tampi pour lui  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 méchante...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*OUAIS*
tampi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou preche la bonne parole communiste ?




forcement , il est tout rouge !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

trop de coups de soileil, radin comme il est il n'as pas acheté la protection solaire !!


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très beau de voir tout ces gens qui se détestent alors qu'en ce moment il y a certains qui meurent du sida ou de faim. Il y a des choses tellement plus grave que des coups bas sur ce bar...



tout le monde ne ce déteste pas, tout le monde déteste gregg c'est pas pareil


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Let the sunshinneee!!! let the sunshine in, the sushinnnnneeeee!!" :love:
> 
> C'est pas très beau de voir tout ces gens qui se détestent alors qu'en ce moment il y a certains qui meurent du sida ou de faim. Il y a des choses tellement plus grave que des coups bas sur ce bar...


le probleme, c est que le sun se cache bien aujourd hui


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> méchante...




et voilà , encore un a rayer de ma liste cop'copain      

c'est pas moi la mechante, c'est lui le tetu qu'il veut pas m'ecouter !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde ne ce déteste pas, tout le monde déteste gregg c'est pas pareil


 moi pas, j'en ai honnêtement rien à foutre... qu'il vive sa vie ça ne me concerne pas davantage


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> le probleme, c est que le sun se cache bien aujourd hui



euhh... ouai.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voilà , encore un a rayer de ma liste cop'copain


 cool, ça veut dire que j'y étais alors?!

Merci robertav, tu as fait ma journée...  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> moi pas, j'en ai honnêtement rien à foutre... qu'il vive sa vie ça ne me concerne pas davantage




qu'il la fasse ... loin ... très loin


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Est ce que je peux dire un truc complètement inutile qui ressemblerait à du flood ?




hmmm POUET


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde ne ce déteste pas, tout le monde déteste gregg c'est pas pareil



Et alors? la haine dans un sens ou dans l'autre c'est la même chose. ce qui change suivant l'individu, c'est sa conscience.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> cool, ça veut dire que j'y étais alors?!
> 
> Merci robertav, tu as fait ma journée...  :love:




ben ....  :rose: ..... faut dire  :rose: 

j'ai pas de liste vu que les personnes que j'aime pas ne sont pas legions


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

> qu'il la fasse ... loin ... très loin


 Far far far far away...


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que je peux dire un truc complètement inutile qui ressemblerait à du flood ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan, dommage, là c'est utile.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? la haine dans un sens ou dans l'autre c'est la même chose. ce qui change suivant l'individu, c'est sa conscience.




justement, lui m'en a aucune


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? la haine dans un sens ou dans l'autre c'est la même chose. ce qui change suivant l'individu, c'est sa conscience.


et science sans conscience n est que ruine de l ame


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Soyez amis camarades !! :love:



*Tu la vois*
la gifle ?!?






 <---


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que je peux dire un truc complètement inutile qui ressemblerait à du flood ?
> 
> 
> hmmm POUET




comme ceci ?   









je fais ma pub      : le concour se clouture ce soir !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan, dommage, là c'est utile.


 c'est pas possible... naaaaannnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

@ *LPFDLS:*

alors, heureux....?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ....  :rose: ..... faut dire  :rose:
> 
> j'ai pas de liste vu que les personnes que j'aime pas ne sont pas legions


 tous mes projets tombent à l'eau


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme ceci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :love: 


Très belle image très pouetisante  



PS: je sais, je me répète


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'il la fasse ... loin ... très loin


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> @ *LPFDLS:*
> 
> alors, heureux....?




moi, j'aime bien


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> tous mes projets tombent à l'eau


reste plus qu a noyer ton chagrin dans l alcool (sans glace, merci)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que je peux dire un truc complètement inutile qui ressemblerait à du flood ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."_

Dommage, un message comme ça, ça le méritait... :bebe:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu a noyer ton chagrin dans l alcool (sans glace, merci)


 c'est pas bon l'alcool chaud  (sauf le rhum  )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu a noyer ton chagrin dans l alcool (sans glace, merci)


 C'est djà ce que je fais... mais tu as peut-être raison, je pense que je devrais le faire davantage encore


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bon l'alcool chaud  (sauf le rhum  )


et le vin chaud en haut des pistes, hum ? ca dechire tout !!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."_
> 
> Dommage, un message comme ça, ça le méritait... :bebe:


 24h c'est pas très long


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bon l'alcool chaud  (sauf le rhum  )


Tu oublies juste une chose on dirait:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et le vin chaud en haut des pistes, hum ? ca dechire tout !!!


 Je l'avais oublié celui là :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> tous mes projets tombent à l'eau




haaaaaa bon ????????   

pourtant quand je vois ton profil cela me dis :

Anniversaire:05/05/84
Lieu:Belgique
Centres d'intérêt:Graphisme et web design




suissssssss bêteeeeee    
c'est pas moi qui t'interesse maisma  fifille     

..... mais attention, elle est sur pc et s'en fiche completement du monde informatique !!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 24h c'est pas très long


 Non, mais après ça (et si je n'ai pas oublié que je devais bouler un certains Franswa pour un message très pertinent) je sens qu'il va me lâcher l'habituel _"Vous devriez donner... blablabla"_


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies juste une chose on dirait:


 La GUINNESS y a jamais besoin de glace :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La GUINNESS y a jamais besoin de glace :rateau:




ma contrex non plus !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa bon ????????
> 
> pourtant quand je vois ton profil cela me dis :
> 
> ...


Aïe... grillé :rose:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ..... mais attention, elle est sur pc et s'en fiche completement du monde informatique !!


pppffff mais quand arriverais-je à trouver mon âme soeur? (geek, mac-user, pas trop futé et... et voilà)



:bebe:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais après ça (et si je n'ai pas oublié que je devais bouler un certains Franswa pour un message très pertinent) je sens qu'il va me lâcher l'habituel _"Vous devriez donner... blablabla"_


 Ouais, on verra :love:

Si il met ça, envoie le moi par MP


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ..... mais attention, elle est sur pc et s'en fiche completement du monde informatique !!



ouf :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma contrex non plus !!!


 Elle est toujours fraîche ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle est toujours fraîche ?


si tu parles de celle qu elle a avalé, la reponse est : NON !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on verra :love:
> 
> Si il met ça, envoie le moi par MP


 ça marche 




au fait...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> pppffff mais quand arriverais-je à trouver mon âme soeur? (geek, mac-user, pas trop futé et... et voilà)
> 
> :bebe:




si tu veux l'exact contraire je peux te la presenter !!!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ça marche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 héhéhé 


De rien


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> si tu parles de celle qu elle a avalé, la reponse est : NON !


 Elle est chaude Robertav ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

étron, petit, pas tapon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux l'exact contraire je peux te la presenter !!!!


 hmmm quelque chose me dit qu'on ne sera pas "exactement" sur la même longueur d'onde...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ouf :love:




ton robot a capté le mot fifille ?   


parce que c'est quand meme bien bizarre, 
quand je parle d'elle voila que tu tardes pas a te pointer !!!      





 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle est chaude Robertav ?


37°C... enfn, je l espere pour elle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Elle est chaude la contrex a Robertav ?




temperature ambiante sinon je la vomis  :rose: 

ben oui je sais , je suis vraiment anormal !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> étron, petit, pas tapon


 sm (quel bête diminutif...), honnêtement, c'est normal que je ne comprenne pas la subtilité de ta signature?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les membres du Cercle , la politesse ils ne connaissent guère



Apprenez, Môssieur, que chaque membre du cercle, pour y entrer, passe un examen de politesse portant sur sa connaissance des oeuvres complètes de la Baronne Nâhdin de Rothschild à propos du maintient en société et des bonnes manières...


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> 37°C... enfn, je l espere pour elle


  37,2°


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Apprenez, Môssieur, que chaque membre du cercle, pour y entrer, passe un examen de politesse portant sur sa connaissance des oeuvres complètes de la Baronne Nâhdin de Rothschild à propos du maintient en société et des bonnes manières...


 

...


et merde


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 37,2°


bon, ca va... mais c est bien parce que on est en ete et qu il fait chaud ! (avec le radiateur, en ce moment, mais qd mm)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton robot a capté le mot fifille ?
> 
> 
> parce que c'est quand meme bien bizarre,
> ...



Quand parraît la biche jolie, le chacal glapit... (Proverbe Bantou)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 37,2°




là je dirais moins malgré le jogging pull et chaussettes !!!!  

ben, il fait pas trop chaud par ici  :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> temperature ambiante sinon je la vomis  :rose:
> 
> ben oui je sais , je suis vraiment anormal !!!! :rateau:


 T'aimes pas les choses froides alors ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

oh, *1818* messages!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> sm (quel bête diminutif...), honnêtement, c'est normal que je ne comprenne pas la subtilité de ta signature?


oui, par contre c'est pas normal que tu essaies de la comprendre


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je dirais moins malgré le jogging pull et chaussettes !!!!
> 
> ben, il fait pas trop chaud par ici  :mouais:    :rateau:


 Donc on dit plus 36,8 °C


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Apprenez, Môssieur, que chaque membre du cercle, pour y entrer, passe un examen de politesse portant sur sa connaissance des oeuvres complètes de la Baronne Nâhdin de Rothschild à propos du maintient en société et des bonnes manières...




 tu reprend une bierE  ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, par contre c'est pas normal que tu essaies de la comprendre




ah. bon...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas les choses froides alors ?




si mais......

je suis une vrai specialiste en eau (je ne bois que cela      )
une oenologue pour eau en quelque sorte      

certaines eaux je ne peux pas les boires, trop degoulasse
d'autres je les vomis et en particulier la contrex s'elle sort du frigo


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ah. bon...







beh


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour les floudeurs ! 

C'est moi où j'ai raté quelque chose il y a deux heures ? 

Ça s'est fini comment ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si mais......
> 
> je suis une vrai specialiste en eau (je ne bois que cela      )
> une oenologue pour eau en quelque sorte
> ...


 D'accord :love:

et l'eau de mer, tu la trouves comment ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si mais......
> 
> je suis une vrai specialiste en eau (je ne bois que cela      )
> une oenologue pour eau en quelque sorte
> ...


une aqualogue serait plus correct, non ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav, juste par simple curiosité, tu as combien de points disco? Ca doit faire peur...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'accord :love:
> 
> et l'eau de mer, tu la trouves comment ?




salée ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les floudeurs !
> 
> C'est moi où j'ai raté quelque chose il y a deux heures ?
> 
> Ça s'est fini comment ?


 Plutôt bien


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les floudeurs !
> 
> C'est moi où j'ai raté quelque chose il y a deux heures ?
> 
> Ça s'est fini comment ?


homicide involontaire.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> robertav, juste par simple curiosité, tu as combien de points disco? Ca doit faire peur...


*Du genre, *
je voudrais bien un coup de boule moi...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du genre, *
> je voudrais bien un coup de boule moi...


 non, enfin oui pourquoi pas, mais crois-le ou non, ce n'était pas le but de cette question... qui n'a d'ailleurs pas vraiment de but si ce n'est heum... pallier à ma curiosité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> robertav, juste par simple curiosité, tu as combien de points disco? Ca doit faire peur...




bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salée ?


 Un peu plus que d'habitude en ce moment


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt bien


mais encore ? ce procès est-il réouvert ? il s'est fait Hara Kiri (cherchez pas) ?


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, par contre c'est pas normal que tu essaies de la comprendre



peuchere, il lui a fallu + de 200 posts pour se decider a acheter son PB
laisse lui le temps


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!


 C'est réel ce truc qu'à 6000 pts on refait la file pour rentrer, on perd tous ses privilèges de vip, de bouteilles de champ gratuites, de permissions de rentré en chlapettes et tout et tout?


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!


pourquoi ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> une aqualogue serait plus correct, non ?




sa existe ?   

si vrai voila : j'ai trouvé ma voie professionnelle, 
vu que on ne veut de moi meme pas en tant que caissiere


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais encore ? ce procès est-il réouvert ? il s'est fait Hara Kiri (cherchez pas) ?


 Peut être reporté ou fini, on sait pas trop


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> peuchere, il lui a fallu + de 200 posts pour se decider a acheter son PB
> laisse lui le temps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!



Oui ; mais c'est comme retourner le compteur au flipper... trop classe!     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ça ?



un hack de Nioubitude va bientot etre mis en place pour remettre les compteurs a Zero des les 6000 points disco...

salut l'ami....


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est réel ce truc qu'à 6000 pts on refait la file pour rentrer, on perd tous ses privilèges de vip, de bouteilles de champ gratuites, de permissions de rentré en chlapettes et tout et tout?


 Tu as bien vu sm ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du genre, *
> je voudrais bien un coup de boule moi...




j'ai plus de boulage a donner, le premier ( et dernier ) a eté destiné a un nokia/canon 
qui auj fete son annif


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un hack de Nioubitude va bientot etre mis en place pour remettre les compteurs a Zero des les 6000 points disco...
> 
> salut l'ami....


 Bonjour Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de boulage a donner, le premier ( et dernier ) a eté destiné a un nokia/canon
> qui auj fete son annif



non, Minolta.....:rolleyes.....


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un hack de Nioubitude va bientot etre mis en place pour remettre les compteurs a Zero des les 6000 points disco...
> 
> salut l'ami....


va y avoir de la remise à zéro bientôt alors !

moi ça va, j'en suis loin !

Salut mon ami aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est réel ce truc qu'à 6000 pts on refait la file pour rentrer, on perd tous ses privilèges de vip, de bouteilles de champ gratuites, de permissions de rentré en chlapettes et tout et tout?




Benjamin a annoncé que le Hack serait en place fin Aout....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien vu sm ?


 bah oui mais je pensais que c'était (aussi?) à cause du fait qu'il devienne "un noir"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un hack de Nioubitude va bientot etre mis en place pour remettre les compteurs a Zero des les 6000 points disco...
> 
> salut l'ami....



"The harder they come ; the harder they fall... one and all"    :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> va y avoir de la remise à zéro bientôt alors !
> 
> moi ça va, j'en suis loin !



moi aussi, j'ai de la marge....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien oui ça fait peur : 5532 points disco , bientot je retombe noubie !!!!!!




*Dès demain*
j'arrête de bouler Robertav


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a annoncé que le Hack serait en place fin Aout....


j'en suis juste au VIP
je me demande par contre ce qu'il advient de la force disco...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

Bon, elle est où la tete à claque ?   

Ca va moucher rouge pour mon retour, je vous le dis !:rateau: :casse:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

:rateau:  j'ai la bouche toute noire : magnum chocolat noir/noisettes .  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'ai de la marge....


 Pareil


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "The harder they come ; the harder they fall... one and all"    :style:



le jour ou ça m'arrive, je passe de 26,5 post/jour a 45......jusqu'au Ban......


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, elle est où la tete à claque ?
> 
> Ca va moucher rouge pour mon retour, je vous le dis !:rateau: :casse:



ha.....ça fait plaisir......
ça faisait un bail....
comment va...?.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Août 2005)

Ok, je vous laisse les ptits floodeurs, je vais manger un bout puis jme mets au boulot jusqu'à ce soir... du moins, si j'y arrive 

Bonne aprem' à tous!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bah oui mais je pensais que c'était (aussi?) à cause du fait qu'il devienne "un noir"...




*Quoi ?*
SM est déjà bourré ?



 :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha.....ça fait plaisir......
> ça faisait un bail....
> comment va...?.




la forme  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis juste au VIP
> je me demande par contre ce qu'il advient de la force disco...



ben, la force disco.....hormis les points aportés par l'anciennneté, elle disparait.....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, elle est où la tete à claque ?


Présent !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> la forme  :love:



Cool.....
passe le bonjour a Prerima....


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vous laisse les ptits floodeurs, je vais manger un bout puis jme mets au boulot jusqu'à ce soir... du moins, si j'y arrive
> 
> Bonne aprem' à tous!


 bon aprem


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dès demain*
> j'arrête de bouler Robertav




et pourquoi pas dés aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis juste au VIP
> je me demande par contre ce qu'il advient de la force disco...




certaines choses c'est comme les femmes :faut pas  forcer  a les comprendre .....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bah oui mais je pensais que c'était (aussi?) à cause du fait qu'il devienne "un noir"...


si darwin te lisait il serait rouge


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas dés aujourd'hui ?




Hop, Boulage....


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement , il est tout rouge !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> trop de coups de soileil, radin comme il est il n'as pas acheté la protection solaire !!


Ben ça va pas non ??? 
La crème solaire est pas remboursée par la Sécu que je sache ?! 
............. Le traitement contre le cancer de la peau, si !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si darwin te lisait il serait rouge



quoi, il serait admin....?  
Pauvre Mackie.....encore un qui lui pique sa place....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

bon aprem a tous !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















moi aussi je vais pas tarder , je vais chez belle soeur chercher mon cadeau*:
elle est rentrée de vacance     




*l'année derniere j'ai eu droit a une bouteille de sable ....pour ma deco m'as dit t'elle


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Je vais vous laisser 


Je vais me coucher, scotché devant un film... Je sais pas encore quoi mais je vais faire ça :love:

@plustard


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *l'année derniere j'ai eu droit a une bouteille de sable ....pour ma deco m'as dit t'elle


Et c"est moi le radin ??  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça va pas non ???
> La crème solaire est pas remboursée par la Sécu que je sache ?!
> ............. Le traitement contre le cancer de la peau, si !!!  :rateau:




t'as pas la bonne complementaire   

la strasbourgeoise rembourse les produits acheté en pharmacie (creme solaires et autres truc non remboursable)  si t'as une ordennance du doc


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser
> 
> 
> Je vais me coucher, scotché devant un film... Je sais pas encore quoi mais je vais faire ça :love:
> ...



c'est déjà ça!    
a +


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser
> 
> 
> Je vais me coucher, scotché devant un film... Je sais pas encore quoi mais je vais faire ça :love:
> ...


Gregg de Nice ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Robertav, tu te fais faire une ordonnance pour de la crème solaire toi ??  
Sont fous ces italiens :casse:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gregg de Nice ?


 M'insulte pas comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, tu te fais faire une ordonnance pour de la crème solaire toi ??
> Sont fous ces italiens :casse:




et pourquoi pas  ?
 elle n'etait pas donné cette complmentaire, autant domander au doc l'ordennace !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

en tout cas tous les produits pour bebé je les ai pas payé , et meme des couches speciales peau tres fragiles


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas  ?
> elle n'etait pas donné cette complmentaire, autant domander au doc l'ordennace !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> en tout cas tous les produits pour bebé je les ai pas payé , et meme des couches speciales peau tres fragiles


des trucs gratos


----------



## toys (7 Août 2005)

slip d'entaire a tous 

qui connais ce truc de fou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> passe le bonjour a Prerima....






je cite :  :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> slip d'entaire a tous
> 
> qui connais ce truc de fou


J'ai hate d'en avoir un dans les mains !


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> slip d'entaire a tous
> 
> qui connais ce truc de fou



le clavier est moche mais les touches sont rigolotes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je cite :  :love:



c'est gentil, pareil....
en vacances ou quoi...?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hate d'en avoir un dans les mains !



Un instant, qui ma paru très long: j'ai pensé que tu citais stook.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil, pareil....
> en vacances ou quoi...?




Yeap


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un instant, qui ma paru très long: j'ai pensé que tu citais stook.









			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Yeap



Sa***d,   ....profitez en bien....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Merci, WebO.....
je profite de cette tribune pour vous annoncez que j'ai dit un peu du n'importe quoi....
(ce qui n'etonnera personne...)

le Hack en question ne concerne pas les 6000 points disco dont aucun Hack n'est actuellement prevu....
Heureusement que WebO, m'a donné le bon lien....
le Hack en question concerne l'onglet "points disco donnés" dans le tableau de bord...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un instant, qui ma paru très long: j'ai pensé que tu citais stook.


Heureusement que ton beau frère n'est pas dans les parages !


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci, WebO.....
> je profite de cette tribune pour vous annoncez que j'ai dit un peu du n'importe quoi....
> (ce qui n'etonnera personne...)
> 
> ...


donc j'ai rien compris, ça va faire quoi au final ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> donc j'ai rien compris, ça va faire quoi au final ?



au final...?
*rien! *

voila...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

Ah, l'ananascoucou...


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah, l'ananascoucou...




prout

il est joli ce machin
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> prout
> 
> il est joli ce machin
> :love:



oui, tres......


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> prout
> 
> il est joli ce machin
> :love:


 Très ... subtil ton avatar ...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Très ... subtil ton avatar ...


le pseudo aussi :mouais:


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Très ... subtil ton avatar ...



on se demande qui l'a choisi


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le pseudo aussi :mouais:


 Avec tout ça, on peut se faire une vague idée du sujet ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le pseudo aussi :mouais:



attend, l'est super bô son pseudo, fallait avoir l'idée....


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attend, l'est super bô son pseudo, fallait avoir l'idée....


 L'idée, oui, fallait l'avoir mais de là à dire qu'il est super beau ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> L'idée, oui, fallait l'avoir mais de là à dire qu'il est super beau ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




c'est vrai, des fois je m'enflamme....
en fait , il est tout pourri...


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

hello tutti !!

stook ??? t'as 5 minutes


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

même la signature est cordonnée, c'est bô les gens qui utilisent un concept jusqu'au bout !


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> L'idée, oui, fallait l'avoir mais de là à dire qu'il est super beau ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



mais si, il est super beau
s.u.p.e.r. beau!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hello tutti !!
> 
> stook ??? t'as 5 minutes



10, meme....

MSN...?


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

mp ou msn ??

oups ...msn !!


----------



## Mac et Kette (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> même la signature est cordonnée, c'est bô les gens qui utilisent un concept jusqu'au bout !



je suis un jusqu'auboutiste


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

c'est ok, Sofi...?
suis sur MSN...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ok, Sofi...?
> suis sur MSN...




*Traitre*


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Ça drague ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Traitre*



mais pourquoi....?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi....?



*Suppôt*
de Migrozovde


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça drague ici


et ca marche comme sur des roulettes... ca drague on ball si je puis me permettre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> blablabla... si je puis me permettre



*Non*
tu ne devrais pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Suppôt*
> de Migrozovde



mais bien sur.....Vive AlienWare... ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

bon, bientot l'heure de décoller pour mon concert de Lenine.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Suppôt*
> de Migrozovde



j'ai d'ailleurs sous la main (en fait, non, je poste toujours depuis un mac, j'ai des scrupules....)
un superbe Dell Latitude equipé d'un superbe intel pentium II exceptionnellement veloce et couvert d'une magnifique couleur noir granulé du plus bel effet...

ce materiel semble avoir ete dessiné pour l'armée russe durant la seconde guerre mondiale...
je pense d'ailleurs que si il venait a tomber par terre, mon carrelage et surtout mon plancher n'y resisterait pas....

je pense d'ailleurs que ce fut une arme de choix , en l'utilisant comme projectile, il est doit etre terriblement mortel......


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Traitre*



qué traitre ?? utiliser les outls qui trainent et qu'on met a ta disposition gratieusement ..... vois pas ou est le prob !!??


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qué traitre ??



il aime pas msn.....
tu t'y mets quand a ichat....? ....


bon, ce coup-ci je vous laisse.....
a bientot....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Traitre*





			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qué traitre ??


*Non, rien*
ce post était nul...




 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

deux super modo dans ce thread alors je dis : merde à celui qui lira


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il aime pas msn.....
> tu t'y mets quand a ichat....? ....
> 
> 
> ...



moi je veux bien .... mais ce sont mes competences qui me guident .... et quand je tiens un truc qui roule ... ma foi ...


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> deux super modo dans ce thread alors je dis : merde à celui qui lira



même pas lu


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> même pas lu


merde a celle qui citera


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien crois ce que tu veux Nicolas , si je devais me faire une opinion sur ta personne en lisant tes post et en voyant les photos des AES ca donnerait envie a personne de te rencontrer mais moi je m'arrete pas a ses conneries  .
> 
> Ce qui est pas interessant c que toi tu as le pouvoir de me supprimer mon compte donc la moindre chose dite contre toi cela ne va pas te plaire



Encore une connerie comme ca et c'est à moi que tu auras affaire. je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette nouvelle manie de passer son temps à crier partout que sur Mac G on censure, on édite, on ferme, on banni _sans aucune raison valable_ mais ca commence sérieusement a me gonfler.

Rezba l'a déjà écrit et je le répète. Si c'est mieux ailleurs, on peut vraiment se poser la question de savoir ce que tu fous encore ici (c'est valable pour d'autres). D'autant que les 3/4 du temps, vous parlez de MacG en pensant "le bar" et sans quasiment jamais foutre les pieds dans les autres forums. Entendre crier à l'"atteinte a la liberté d'expression" parce que l'on ferme du flood (par exemple) qui n'en amuse que 3 ou 4, alors qu'en plus il y a des espaces pour ca, dans le meilleur des cas ca me fait marrer, dans le pire ca me fait pleurer pour la liberté d'expression.
Tu veux la liste des bannis ? Nombre d'exemples ici sont là pour *prouver* que ce n'est pas une chose que l'on fait pour s'amuser, mais suite a une discussion entre nous, a des avertissements non suivis d'effets auprès de la personne concernée. Alors JE n'accepte pas tes propos, parce qu'ils engagent l'ensemble des verts et des violets. Si Mackie bannissait à tout va, il y a longtemps qu'il aurait fallu que tu te créé un X ième pseudo pour revenir passer tes journées ici. Si nous bannissions à chaque fois que plus de 5 membres nous le demandaient par MP, il y en a quelques uns ici qui seraient bloqués à vie.

Encore une fois, personne n'a payé pour s'inscrire, donc personne n'est_ en droit _d'exiger quoi que ce soit, de demander des comptes sur telle ou telle décision de l'équipe, et de crier au scandale ou a la persécution. Marre d'entendre que "je ne suis pas d'accord avec MacG sur la présence d'un bandeau noir en haut suite à l'attentat, c'est inacceptable, c'est une prise de position", "marre de la pub qui fait du bruit, c'est un scandale", "nul que mon sujet à moi qui n'interresse que moi soit fermé", etc... et de voir que l'on ouvre des fils juste pour crier que les modos sont des fachos, des petits capos, de voir des propos merdiques apparaitre ici et là dans des sujets annexes et de recevoir des MPs du genre "je te chie dessus, sale con de modérateur" (SIC).

D'autant que tous (verts, violets, rouges) ont des boites à MP accessibles _même sans inscription,_ contrairement a ce que certains autres ont écrit, pour exprimer calmement leurs désaccords. Combien de fois vous a t-on dit que si vous aviez des arguments autres que égoïstes nous étions dispos pour en parler ? N'y a t-il pas exemples de sujets fermés puis réouverts suite à discussion ?

Franchement, au bar il y a du tout et du n'importe quoi. Je ne connais pas d'autres forums qui accepteraient le dixième de certains propos écrits ici. Et il suffit d'une intervention au milieu des milliers de délires postés chaque jour pour que le coeur des chieurs habituels se réveille, gerbant sans aucune hésitation sur ceux qui _donnent_ de leur temps pour que tout ici se passe du mieux possible, sans que quiquonque soit froissé. 
Inutile de répondre a ce post : c'était juste une mise au point. Ce genre d'accusation est inacceptable. Encore un comme ca et Mackie n'aura pas a appuyer sur le bouton : je vais m'en charger pour lui. Tu auras des arguments pour geindre et crier au scandale, mais ailleurs. Et ce qui est valable pour toi est valable pour tous. Certains qui se croient proprios des lieux, exigeant les têtes d'autres ou gueulant à tout va vont comprendre qu'ils sont sous le coup d'un bail qui peut être dénoncé à tout moment.

Si je te réponds en public, c'est que l'accusation est publique.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

"écoute, la mer qui roule" c'est à côté


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde a celle qui citera


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "écoute, la mer qui roule" c'est à côté



Attend un peu ; pour une fois qu'il y en a un qui écrit bien sur ce thread...


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde a celle qui citera



Et pourquoi pas merde a celui qui posteras


----------



## dool (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde a celle qui citera



Aller je te cite de la main gauche ça porte chance !


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour à ceux qui viennent d'arriver

 Amok


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

*Gregg !!!*


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

hein?
il est pas là Gregg.  :hein:


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Gregg !!!*


Ne l'appelle pas !!!  On est bien sans lui, non ?


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous les floodeurs !


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous les floodeurs !



hep !


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'appelle pas !!!  On est bien sans lui, non ?


Bah, si on peut plus s'amuser alors !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci, WebO.....
> je profite de cette tribune pour vous annoncez que j'ai dit un peu du n'importe quoi....
> (ce qui n'etonnera personne...)
> 
> ...




c'est quoi un hack ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

Sans nouvelles depuis 5 jours... la police n'a toujours pas d'indices...  






Nouvelle disparition, l'on pense à une flugue, une prugue, une grugge enfin un truc pas clair...  






Toute personnes les ayant aperçus sont priés d'oublier...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sans nouvelles depuis 5 jours... la police n'a toujours pas d'indices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouarffff, tu devrais le poster dans ce fil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sans nouvelles depuis 5 jours... la police n'a toujours pas d'indices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celui là ; j'ai pas l'intention de l'oublier ; j'avais acheté un sac de ciment... J'y peux rien ; je suis un sale con vindicatif


----------



## NED (7 Août 2005)

Un petit coucou en passant entre 2 couches...
Arg !
bien l'bonjour,


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celui là ; j'ai pas l'intention de l'oublier ; j'avais acheté un sac de ciment... J'y peux rien ; je suis un sale con vindicatif


buh, une pelle suffirait


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celui là ; j'ai pas l'intention de l'oublier ; j'avais acheté un sac de ciment... J'y peux rien ; je suis un sale con vindicatif



On est deux...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Coucou les derniers arrivés ! 

Ce que j'aime dans les captures que tu as fait, Dos Jones, c'est les liens "supprimer de vitre liste d'ignorés"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2005)

Alles rund um Computer, Occasionen und Neuprodukte. Schon ab Fr. 1.-


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alles rund um Computer, Occasionen und Neuprodukte. Schon ab Fr. 1.-


T'as un décodeur pour ce dernier message?...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alles rund um Computer, Occasionen und Neuprodukte. Schon ab Fr. 1.-


(bien entendu, j'ai cliqué de la main gauche !)
Pour moi c'est de l'allemand et Dashboard m'a répondu ceci : 

Tout environ des ordinateurs, des Occasionen et des réproduits. Déjà à partir de FR 1. -

Voilà, voilà...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (bien entendu, j'ai cliqué de la main gauche !)
> Pour moi c'est de l'allemand et Dashboard m'a répondu ceci :
> 
> Tout environ des ordinateurs, des Occasionen et des réproduits. Déjà à partir de FR 1. -
> ...


Rectification, ça doit être du Suisse Allemand, parce que ça ne veut rien dire !


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

*Prout*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

... L'est daubé, ton lien...


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Il est quel heure ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est quel heure ?


20:30:12


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 20:30:12


 Donc c'est bien ce que je pensais le forum avance de deux minutes à peu près...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 20:30:12


Non là c'est 20h31min48 sec, non zut 21h31mn53sec, pourquoi ça change tout le temps...  Maintenant j'ai 20h32min15sec, vous avez encore des questions à la c** comme ça?... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Non là c'est 20h31min48 sec, non zut 21h31mn53sec, pourquoi ça change tout le temps...  Maintenant j'ai 20h32min15sec, vous avez encore des questions à la c** comme ça?... :mouais:


 A ton tour d'en trouver une


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est bien ce que je pensais le forum avance de deux minutes à peu près...


c'est à cause de ce f***u intervale de flood !


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A ton tour d'en trouver une


Quel temps fera-t-il dans 6 mois en arrière ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cause de ce f***u intervale de flood !


 on peut pas dire "foutu" ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A ton tour d'en trouver une


Qui est le prochain millionnaire ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

J'ai pô la télé, je rate Steve sur M6


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas dire "foutu" ?


si bien sur, la preuve, mais bon...


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quel temps fera-t-il dans 6 mois en arrière ?


 Elle est pas mal celle là


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Bonsoir !


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pô la télé, je rate Steve sur M6



C'est pas grave. Il est avec toi au fond de ton coeur.


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le prochain millionnaire ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !


 Salut Nano  :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nano  :love:


Comment ça va dans l'ouest ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

Je vais chez un pote


Bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va dans l'ouest ?


 Très bien :love: ou plutot &quot;Pecap&quot;


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chez un pote
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée



Picole pas trop.


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chez un pote
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée


Tschüß !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tschüß !


eh ! eh ! eh ! comment tu fais le "esszete" stp ?


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tschüß !



...bis Morgen.


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> eh ! eh ! eh ! comment tu fais le "esszete" stp ?



Ça exsite encore le ß?
Je croyais qu'une réforme de l'ortographe l'avait rangée au placard.


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> eh ! eh ! eh ! comment tu fais le "esszete" stp ?


C'est alt + b...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est alt + b...


merßi


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça exsite encore le ß?
> Je croyais qu'une réforme de l'ortographe l'avait rangée au placard.


Il me semble, mais je me trompe peut-être, que la réforme en question a été annulée, ou qu'elle n'est pas passée entièrement...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça exsite encore le ß?
> Je croyais qu'une réforme de l'ortographe l'avait rangée au placard.


a l epoque c etait discute en effet... mais il semblerait bien que cette lettre soit encore d actualite


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, mais je me trompe peut-être, que la réforme en question a été annulée, ou qu'elle n'est pas passée entièrement...



Si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus, qu'il y mette son grain de sel.


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, mais je me trompe peut-être, que la réforme en question a été annulée, ou qu'elle n'est pas passée entièrement...


Plus d'infos ici 
 
PS : mon premier post était donc une große co***rie :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, mais je me trompe peut-être, que la réforme en question a été annulée, ou qu'elle n'est pas passée entièrement...


Bref, c'est bordel ! 

Coucou Nano, Coucou Duracel ! La forme ?


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus, qu'il y mette son grain de sel.


tiens, j ai deja un peu de poivre...


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bref, c'est bordel !
> 
> Coucou Nano, Coucou Duracel ! La forme ?


Oui ça roule et toi ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

tain ils passent en dernier le reportage sur Steve sur M6


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tain ils passent en dernier le reportage sur Steve sur M6


'tain j'ai pas M6 !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Ca c'est un vrai problème...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'ai pas M6 !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> Ca c'est un vrai problème...


Moi, c'est pire, j'ai pas la télé... Enfin, pire, façon de parler !

Sinon, moi ça va, je pars en vacances loin de tout demain matin !


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est pire, j'ai pas la télé... Enfin, pire, façon de parler !
> 
> Sinon, moi ça va, je pars en vacances loin de tout demain matin !


Cool ! Tu pars où ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Cool ! Tu pars où ?


au fin fond de la Corrèze chez mes grands-parents. Ils ont une belle piscine !


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> au fin fond de la Corrèze chez mes grands-parents. Ils ont une belle piscine !


Ah une piscine... ça c'est top...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ah une piscine... ça c'est top...


couverte en plus, donc un poil plus chaude. Et donc praticable aussi sous la pluie ou avec du vent...


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> couverte en plus, donc un poil plus chaude. Et donc praticable aussi sous la pluie ou avec du vent...


Oui bon ben n'en rajoute pas trop, hein...  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ben n'en rajoute pas trop, hein...  :mouais:


Mais j'ai pas la télé, donc je peux pas regarder les reportages de la 6


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai pas la télé, donc je peux pas regarder les reportages de la 6


Moi non plus, j'ai pas la 6... double frustration... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, j'ai pas la 6... double frustration... :rateau:  :rateau:




Si vous connaissez un peu l'histoire d'Apple , vous n'avez franchement rien raté


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si vous connaissez un peu l'histoire d'Apple , vous n'avez franchement rien raté


Très bien
et sans doute que les pirates de la Silicon Valley était sans doute beaucoup mieux !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

y a t il deja une biographie de Jobs en francais ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> y a t il deja une biographie de Jobs en francais ?



 Tu trouveras déjà pas mal de trucs *ici*.


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras déjà pas mal de trucs *ici*.


merci, you are great !


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

quoi plus de 2H30 sans message dans le ber des floodeur! waw y a une prise de reponsabilité des gens ici!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non, rien*
> ce post était nul...
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, ça nous a fait flooder.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien .... mais ce sont mes competences qui me guident .... et quand je tiens un truc qui roule ... ma foi ...



je t'aiderai a nouveau si tu veux, c'est bien mieux que le MSN mac......


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, ça nous a fait flooder.....


ha un qui n'est pas mort ouf ! :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un hack ?



un petit plus qui te permet d'avoir par exemple les points disco ou l'affichage des points disco reçus , donnés.....
une petite liigne dans le programme en fait...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

bon, j'arrive de mon concert a Sete, sympa le theatre de la mer....super joli....
et Cibelle et Lenine ont ete nickel......

voila....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi plus de 2H30 sans message dans le ber des floodeur! waw y a une prise de reponsabilité des gens ici!



t'inquiete, j'arrive....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, j'arrive....


ouf tien d'ailleur j ai un probleme de mail   tu peut peut etre maidé?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ouf tien d'ailleur j ai un probleme de mail   tu peut peut etre maidé?



vas y , on vera bien...
mais sache que j'utilise Entourage et non mail...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vas y , on vera bien...
> mais sache que j'utilise Entourage et non mail...


en fait l'un des deux le feras tres bien mais je sait pas se qui faut entré comme code pour avoir mes mail de msn direct chez Mail  je suis un bon nioub dans la messagerie.


sa s'est du flood pour le bar!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'aiderai a nouveau si tu veux, c'est bien mieux que le MSN mac......



 Personnellement, l'instant messenger que j'aime le moins serait plutôt Yahoo! Messenger. :mouais:
 MSN Messenger Mac est plutôt un moindre mal, en comparaison. 
 Mais je préfère largement iChat. 
 Ceci dit, j'adore Adium... :love: Peut-être bien mon préféré, Adium, finalement... :rose:

 Salut à vous deux, Stook et Toys!...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

Salut à toi, Joel, dont je devine la présense...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait l'un des deux le feras tres bien mais je sait pas se qui faut entré comme code pour avoir mes mail de msn direct chez Mail  je suis un bon nioub dans la messagerie.
> 
> 
> sa s'est du flood pour le bar!



ben, tes messages msn, soit tu paies et prends msn premium, du coup, tu pourras les relever dans mail ou entourage , soit tu oublies...

tu aimes ma reponse...?.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, Joel, dont je devine la présense...



heureusement que vous vous etes appelé, le cercle des anges, et pas le carré des anges.... 
avec toutes ces histoires de chambres mortuaires dans les hostos, vous auriez eu l'air fin...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, tes messages msn, soit tu paies et prends msn premium, du coup, tu pourras les relever dans mail ou entourage , soit tu oublies...
> 
> tu aimes ma reponse...?.....


oui au moins elle m'évite de me prendre la tête     

tu a un truc a me conseillé ? j ai déjas du yahoo ?

 humman


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que vous vous etes appelé, le cercle des anges, et pas le carré des anges....
> avec toutes ces histoires de chambres mortuaires dans les hostos, vous auriez eu l'air fin...



 Euh... 
 Là, je crains de ne pas tout saisir... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui au moins elle m'évite de me prendre la tête
> 
> tu a un truc a me conseillé ? j ai déjas du yahoo ?
> 
> humman



gmail.....c'est le top en gratuit et sur leur site (enfin, sur ta page de mail) il explique super bien comment relever ses mails avec Entourage ou Mail....
tu veux une invit...?
envoies moi ton mail en mp....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Là, je crains de ne pas tout saisir... :rateau:



tu sais comment on appelle les petits cimetieres des hopitaux dans lesquel on enterre les mort-né...?

devine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

c'est marrant,2 posts du stook, un post de Toys, un post d'human et 2 posts du Stook......

faut s'ameliorer les mecs.....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais comment on appelle les petits cimetieres des hopitaux dans lesquel on enterre les mort-né...?
> 
> devine...


le carré des anges!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le carré des anges!



t'es le plus fort...


ps: alors Gmail...?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais comment on appelle les petits cimetieres des hopitaux dans lesquel on enterre les mort-né...?
> 
> devine...



 En effet, je n'étais pas au fait de ces informations...  :rateau:
 C'est toi qui me l'apprends.


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> gmail.....c'est le top en gratuit et sur leur site (enfin, sur ta page de mail) il explique super bien comment relever ses mails avec Entourage ou Mail....
> tu veux une invit...?
> envoies moi ton mail en mp....


ok je te passe sa de suite


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant,2 posts du stook, un post de Toys, un post d'human et 2 posts du Stook......
> 
> faut s'ameliorer les mecs.....



 Je n'ai sans doute pas ta rapidité, pour ce qui est de la frappe, et je ne m'y prends sans doute pas non plus comme toi, pour composer un post et l'envoyer... 
 Tu dois en effet être plus rapide que moi, au final.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je n'étais pas au fait de ces informations...  :rateau:
> C'est toi qui me l'apprends.




en plus, avec tous les fetus trouvés dans des bocaux a Paris....dans un hosto....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es le plus fort...
> 
> 
> ps: alors Gmail...?


je le charge j ai pas trouvé d'inscription sur leur site!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus, avec tous les fetus trouvés dans des bocaux a Paris....dans un hosto....



 Nous n'avons rien à voir avec tout ça, je le jure! 
 Notre Cercle des Anges est presque un copyright de Joel!...  Enfin, un copyright officieux...


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je le charge j ai pas trouvé d'inscription sur leur site!



il faut une invitation



salut-au revoir
 :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

je vais t'inviter, envoies moi ton mail par mp....


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai sans doute pas ta rapidité, pour ce qui est de la frappe, et je ne m'y prends sans doute pas non plus comme toi, pour composer un post et l'envoyer...
> Tu dois en effet être plus rapide que moi, au final.





c'est ce qu'il disait,
heureusement que vous vous appelez le *cercle* des anges
 


j'avais dit au revoir
 :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

ça y est, Toys, ton mail est envoyé.....
tu y trouveras le lien pour t'inscrire....


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'il disait,
> heureusement que vous vous appelez le *cercle* des anges
> 
> 
> ...



 Alors au revoir!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous



 Bonne nuit, Cor!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous



'ne nuit champion....
et encore merci pour Barmaid....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> il faut une invitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi un poil con mais quand même réussi


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, Toys, ton mail est envoyé.....
> tu y trouveras le lien pour t'inscrire....


j'ai réussi manque plus que je le mette dans Mail je mi attaque de suite   :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moi un poil con mais quand même réussi



tu ne devrais pas mettre ton mail en plein milieu............
en tout cas, c'est cool.....


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devrais pas mettre ton mail en plein milieu............
> en tout cas, c'est cool.....



Tu peux encore éditer, si tu veux, Toys...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

*Sofiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* 
j'ai ce que tu voulais , enfin a peut pres.....
je crois que ça va te plaire.....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux encore éditer, si tu veux, Toys...


non un mail s'est fait pour servir! et puis si y en a qui s'amuse il existe la touche indésirable


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non un mail s'est fait pour servir! et puis si y en a qui s'amuse il existe la touche indésirable



c'est surtout pour les 'bots....m'enfin, moi je m'en fout un peu des 'bots....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout pour les 'bots....m'enfin, moi je m'en fout un peu des 'bots....


s'est what a bots


----------



## sofiping (8 Août 2005)

stook , tu m'as vrillé les neurones .... j'etais dans les etoiles filantes


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est what a bots



tu sais, les petits programmes qui fouillent les pages web a la recherche d'adresse mail pour de grandes boites......
histoire de spammer....
j'en ai jamais rencontré, mais il parait que c'est tout poilu.....
un peu comme Mackie et les filles....
ça cherche, ça cherche....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> stook , tu m'as vrillé les neurones .... j'etais dans les etoiles filantes



desole, mais ça te plait, le concept, je veux dire......


ps: d'ailleurs, tu as oublié un crochet dans ton post de la nuit....en haut a gauche....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> stook , tu m'as vrillé les neurones .... j'etais dans les etoiles filantes



tiens, j'en ai vu 2 ce soir.....dont une en plein concert.....et pourtant, j'etais quasi a jeun....


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

Salut à toi, sofiping!


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, les petits programmes qui fouillent les pages web a la recherche d'adresse mail pour de grandes boites......
> histoire de spammer....
> j'en ai jamais rencontré, mais il parait que c'est tout poilu.....
> un peu comme Mackie et les filles....
> ça cherche, ça cherche....


oui bien si il me trouve s'est con pour moi tu peut testé de m'envoyer un mail j'ai configuré Mail mais je voudrait être sur que sa marche!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que ton beau frère n'est pas dans les parages !




Ca se confirme : macG est vraiment un site de beauf' :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca se confirme : macG est vraiment un site de beauf' :rateau:


chi' tout a fait d'accore avec toi! et j'en suis fière


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui bien si il me trouve s'est con pour moi tu peut testé de m'envoyer un mail j'ai configuré Mail mais je voudrait être sur que sa marche!



c'est parti.....




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca se confirme : macG est vraiment un site de beauf' :rateau:



tiens, toujours pas couché....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est parti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci ! on vas voire si je suis aussi nul que les autres jour au si j ai eu un brin d'intelligence se soir!


----------



## sofiping (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> desole, mais ça te plait, le concept, je veux dire......
> 
> suis pas sur .... (oh l'enmerdeuse!!!)
> 
> ps: d'ailleurs, tu as oublié un crochet dans ton post de la nuit....en haut a gauche....



rien ne t'echappe !!!:mouais: 

....... et salut les couche tartôt


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

sa roule comme sur des roulettes bien huilé merci stook bon ta mon adresse pro et ke vais édité plus bas


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> ....... et salut les couche tartôt



 Joli, ça!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, toujours pas couché....



En effet  La nuit, c'est tellement plus mieux pour moi pour rédiger articles, notes de synthèses, bibliographie (en attendant màj Endnote) et autres projets de rcherches.
Même en vacances, ca bosse ! :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> rien ne t'echappe !!!:mouais:




   




			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> sa roule comme sur des roulettes bien huilé merci stook bon ta mon adresse pro et ke vais édité plus bas



   



bon, bonne nuit et a plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En effet  La nuit, c'est tellement plus mieux pour moi pour rédiger articles, notes de synthèses, bibliographie (en attendant màj Endnote) et autres projets de rcherches.
> Même en vacances, ca bosse ! :style:



bon courage alors....
a bientot.....
moi, je fuse au lit......


----------



## sofiping (8 Août 2005)

bon salut les garcons , j'etais juste venue voir si vous n'etiez pas trop sage ....;


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon salut les garcons , j'etais juste venue voir si vous n'etiez pas trop sage ....;



 Un floodeur peut-il être vraiment sage?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon salut les garcons , j'etais juste venue voir si vous n'etiez pas trop sage ....;




Jamais..........


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

Chti problème technique... :rateau: Faute de pouvoir supprimer ce post, j'édite...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

J'édite, suite à un plantage...

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon salut les garcons , j'etais juste venue voir si vous n'etiez pas trop sage ....;


perso je suis super sage j'envoie plein de mail a mes ami(e)s pour leur donné un mail que je change plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand sa plante mac?






 Je ne sais pas si c'est Tiger en tant que tel qui a planté, ou ma version de Firefox, la toute dernière, ou peut-être le serveur de Mac Génération...  
 En tout cas, j'ai eu bien du mal pour envoyer un post... Finalement, j'ai plus ou moins posté en triple!... :rateau: 
 Là, je suis revenu avec Safari...
 Mais je vais tout de suite redémarrer Firefox, et le tester à nouveau... 


 PS : 

 Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


:rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est Tiger en tant que tel qui a planté, ou ma version de Firefox, la toute dernière, ou peut-être le serveur de Mac Génération...
> En tout cas, j'ai eu bien du mal pour envoyer un post... Finalement, j'ai plus ou moins posté en triple!... :rateau:
> Là, je suis revenu avec Safari...
> Mais je vais tout de suite redémarrer Firefox, et le tester à nouveau...
> ...


je me suis pris un poil la tête au début mais en fait je ne tourne quasi plus que avec safari!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me suis pris un poil la tête au début mais en fait je ne tourne quasi plus que avec safari!



 Tout refonctionne parfaitement... 
 Aussi bien avec Firefox qu'avait Safari... 
 Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tout refonctionne parfaitement...
> Aussi bien avec Firefox qu'avait Safari...
> Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


bonne nuit a toi ! 

je me fume une clope et je vais en faire de même.

 les gens qui passeront après!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Je suis en train de le suivre en direct sur Nasa TV et c'est amusant sur un des 3 écrans géants de contrôle on y voit le logo de Netscape, doivent pas avoir confiance dans Exploreur non plus eux...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Y'a 5 minutes la navette survolait la France z'avez entendu quelque chose?


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Nan moi j'ai entendu le chien de mes voisins aboyer.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

ah c'est ça ce bloc de pisse congelé qui est tombé !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est ça ce bloc de pisse congelé qui est tombé !


J'sais pas mais j'en connais une qui va bientôt avoir le feu aux fesses... 

Pour ceux qui veulent suivre c'est *ici...*

Mode Edit : Elle vient de passer au dessus de l'Australie, j'ai vu des kangourous et j'ai pas les yeux dans leur poches...    :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Elle vient de passer du côté obscur de la force d'attraction terrestre, trop fort les amerlocks...


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

...


----------



## Freezy (8 Août 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



*Ah, enfin !*
on va pouvoir à nouveau rigoler ici


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Ah non! on va pas commencer à chauffer la friteuse ici!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a 5 minutes la navette survolait la France z'avez entendu quelque chose?



*Non,*
mais c'est quand qu'elle s'écrase ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, enfin !*
> on va pouvoir à nouveau rigoler ici


Si faut en plus que j'suive les infos sur la lavette spéciale j'vais avoir du mal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Lundi matin...  :sleep:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Lundi matin...  :sleep:


  Vous savez ce qu'est le jeu des fonctionnaires le lundi matin?   - Le premier qui bouge a perdu!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non,*
> mais c'est quand qu'elle s'écrase ?


Je prends le pari à 80 contre 1 que c'est pas ce coup-ci, mais bon faut voir... Si j'écris *BOUM* dans un prochain post c'est que je me sera trompé... 

Mode Edit : Plus que 13 minutes avant le crash fatal... :affraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Ils rentrent dans l'atmosphère (ah la sal..e  )


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Août 2005)

Salut,

ça va Dos ?  
je suis aussi l'arrivée de la navette.
c'est sympa.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

je vais m'en griller une tiens


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'en griller une tiens


De navette ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'en griller une tiens


SM fait gaffe, ils refont un passage et le deuxième coup ils larguent les étrons... :mouais:   :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

Bender ma muse, mon ouvre-boite :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Ah c'était toi ...
... !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> ça va Dos ?
> je suis aussi l'arrivée de la navette.
> c'est sympa.


 à toi aussi, oui c'est rigolo en direct comme ça...  

Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment du post de "argothian22" dont l'en-tête est *Merde*  

_Il vient de gagner le droit de passer en quarantaine_


----------



## NED (8 Août 2005)

Salut les piliers !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

*Bon, je viens d'entendre que*
le crash de la navette est reporté de 24 heures.



 :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je viens d'entendre que*
> le crash de la navette est reporté de 24 heures.
> :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Trop d'internet dans une journée ...
... rend fou ! Sortez, il fait beau !


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

Bouhouhouuuu, je suis tout seul au bureau  
Mon collègue est en vacance...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bouhouhouuuu, je suis tout seul au bureau
> Mon collègue est en vacance...



Fous de la musique à donf', éclate toi!!!


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fous de la musique à donf', éclate toi!!!



Ouais t'as raison, je vais faire péter les sound sticks
 :love:   

Mais bon ça on le fait tout les jours... au grand plaisire de
nos voisin fiducière


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez ce qu'est le jeu des fonctionnaires le lundi matin?   - Le premier qui bouge a perdu!



pitin® , mais t'es le roi du stereotype, tu fais une these dessus....? ......


bon....jour.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

bon, je vais manger, @+.....


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

mais c'est -20, t'es fonctionnaire des fois ? ...


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais manger, @+.....


 Bon app' et Bonzour


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais manger, @+.....


  bon app... mais tu vas louper le crash...


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Le crash est prévu pour quand ?


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® , mais t'es le roi du stereotype, tu fais une these dessus....? ......


Où est Stook ? ...
... Qui est tu toi ?


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Demain ..


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le crash est prévu pour quand ?


Bientôt, bientôt... faut suivre c'est passionnant, en plus la commandeuse de bord de la lavette elle a une voix que si j'étais pas déjà accompagné je la demanderais en mariage avant...


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt, bientôt... faut suivre c'est passionnant, en plus la commandeuse de bord de la lavette elle a une voix que si j'étais pas déjà accompagné je la demanderais en mariage avant...


 Tu parles de cette voix robotique :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de cette voix robotique :rateau:


Mais pas d'accord !!! certes c'est déformé par la transmission audio mais il s'en dégage une sensualité qui ne me laisse pas insensible.... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas d'accord !!! certes c'est déformé par la transmission audio mais il s'en dégage une sensualité qui ne me laisse pas insensible.... :rose:


 :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (8 Août 2005)

Pfff i fait déja jour ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où est Stook ? ...
> ... Qui est tu toi ?




Fais moi plaisir ...  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

salut le beauf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




Au cas où il ne l'aurait pas lu, petit rappel pour SMG.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour les gens  
Comment allez vous aujourd'hui ? :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



comment va morganne ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

bah voila, pas au top tatav aujourd'hui


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah voila, pas au top tatav aujourd'hui


 Pourquoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment va morganne ?  :love:



elle va bien, elle parle tout le temps de toi :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> elle va bien, elle parle tout le temps de toi :love:



 :rose: non rien  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Trooper is back from Ouacances     :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah voila, pas au top tatav aujourd'hui



Pkoi "aujourd'hui" ?   :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi "aujourd'hui" ?   :rateau:


Hou c'est petit ça !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Ben, faut se remettre dans l'ambiance du Bar


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

coucou les floods 

je vais mener mon petit frère au taf et je revien


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut se remettre dans l'ambiance du Bar


 L'ambiance est plutôt cool non ? :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Attends y' a marqué "je suis périmé" sur ton sujet des autocollants ...
... il a presque 2 ans, ils se sont décollés depuis ...


... aprés l'élagage des sujets, je propose ; le Rafraichissement !! 


encore un :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Tu parles de quoi et à qui ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

​


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi et à qui ?


de toi ...
... c'est pas toi qui a fermé ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi et à qui ?


 Moi aussi, j'ai pas compris


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Attends y' a marqué "je suis périmé" sur ton sujet des autocollants ...
> ... il a presque 2 ans, ils se sont décollés depuis ...
> 
> 
> ...


Visiblement le sujet n'a pas besoin d'être raffraichi, on te l'explique non?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> de toi ...



Si tu veux me parler, tu le fais par voie privé. Ce sans il y a peu de chances que je lises ton message. Le sujet du flood n'est pas le bureau des pleurs. 
Je ne te répondrais donc pas ici



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas toi qui a fermé ?



Va pas nous griller un neurone à échaffaudé des théories !


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux me parler, tu le fais par voie privé. Ce sans il y a peu de chances que je lises ton message. Le sujet du flood n'est pas le bureau des pleurs.
> Je ne te répondrais donc pas ici
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai tu as raison mon *FinGoGol .*..


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ​


 

reçu 5 sur 5 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> L'ambiance est plutôt cool non ? :rateau:



Ben vi...




enfin, en général    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Et puis pour les sujet tout pourris je suis tout à fait d'accord ... !!! 

*Rhayyyyyyyyyaaaaaa oooooh !*


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où est Stook ? ...
> ... Qui est tu toi ?






			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> de toi ...
> ... c'est pas toi qui a fermé ?








			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Attends y' a marqué "je suis périmé" sur ton sujet des autocollants ...
> ... il a presque 2 ans, ils se sont décollés depuis ...
> 
> 
> ...






laisse tomber Finn, c'est un drogué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *Rhayyyyyyyyyaaaaaa oooooh !*




Déjà bu çà aussi :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as raison mon *FinGoGol .*..




Indémodable :bebe:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber Finn, c'est un drogué


Quand on débarque aprés la guerre sans savoir ce qui c'est passé avant ...
... c'est normal qu'on n'y comprenne rien, ton avis est de trop et surtout sans réel interêt !!

Dorénavant observes avant de participer mon petit !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où est Stook ? ...
> ... Qui est tu toi ?




ici, et c'est moi.....
pourquoi, je te manque....?....


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

Bon, pas de navette en morceau pour aujourd'hui... Les journalistes sont déçus. 
Mais c'est juste une question d'heures, hein.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as raison mon *FinGoGol .*..



Tu peut tout à fait tenter de plagier, surement dans un souci d'économie cognitive, mais tu n'as pas assez d'idiosyncrasie pour te permettre ce "mon".


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on débarque aprés la guerre sans savoir ce qui c'est passé avant ...
> ... c'est normal qu'on n'y comprenne rien, ton avis est de trop et surtout sans réel interêt !!
> 
> Dorénavant observes avant de participer mon petit !!



tu ne dois pas bien me connaitre, je suis *toujours* là




			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as raison mon *FinGoGol .*..




si tu manques de munitions Finn, n'hesite pas a demander, j'en ai plein


----------



## Spyro (8 Août 2005)

Vous pouvez bannir argothian ?
Pour cause de signature qui multiplie le poids d'une page par 4 à elle toute seule...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je viens d'entendre que*
> le crash de la navette est reporté de 24 heures. :rateau:


Mais il avait raison le sage...  

Donc je quitte provisoirement ce fil pour laisser la main aux véritables floodeurs...  

Vous savez les "ca va, ta ça va, et ta ça va, moi ça va et ta ça va" le tout en smileys (c'est trop fatiguant d'aligner 2 mots de texte) mais cela fait grossir le nombre de messages postés visibles sous leur avatar dans les machins discos. Leur descendance auront directement une souris à la place de la main...  

A demain donc pour la suite des aventures de "On va peut-être revenir sur terre..."

PS : En tout cas Eileen Collins si elle dit oui, moi j'dit pas non...


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on débarque aprés la guerre sans savoir ce qui c'est passé avant ...
> ... c'est normal qu'on n'y comprenne rien, ton avis est de trop et surtout sans réel interêt !!
> 
> Dorénavant observes avant de participer mon petit !!


*Ahahahahahaha...*


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

Putain, qu'est ce qu'il y a comme corses ici ! :rateau:


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez bannir argothian ?
> Pour cause de signature qui multiplie le poids d'une page par 4 à elle toute seule...



en voila une idée


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain, qu'est ce qu'il y a comme corses ici ! :rateau:


C'est normal, c'est un sujet peu fatiguant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une connerie comme ca et c'est à moi que tu auras affaire. je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette nouvelle manie de passer son temps à crier partout que sur Mac G on censure, on édite, on ferme, on banni _sans aucune raison valable_ mais ca commence sérieusement a me gonfler.
> 
> Rezba l'a déjà écrit et je le répète. Si c'est mieux ailleurs, on peut vraiment se poser la question de savoir ce que tu fous encore ici (c'est valable pour d'autres). D'autant que les 3/4 du temps, vous parlez de MacG en pensant "le bar" et sans quasiment jamais foutre les pieds dans les autres forums. Entendre crier à l'"atteinte a la liberté d'expression" parce que l'on ferme du flood (par exemple) qui n'en amuse que 3 ou 4, alors qu'en plus il y a des espaces pour ca, dans le meilleur des cas ca me fait marrer, dans le pire ca me fait pleurer pour la liberté d'expression.
> Tu veux la liste des bannis ? Nombre d'exemples ici sont là pour *prouver* que ce n'est pas une chose que l'on fait pour s'amuser, mais suite a une discussion entre nous, a des avertissements non suivis d'effets auprès de la personne concernée. Alors JE n'accepte pas tes propos, parce qu'ils engagent l'ensemble des verts et des violets. Si Mackie bannissait à tout va, il y a longtemps qu'il aurait fallu que tu te créé un X ième pseudo pour revenir passer tes journées ici. Si nous bannissions à chaque fois que plus de 5 membres nous le demandaient par MP, il y en a quelques uns ici qui seraient bloqués à vie.
> ...




C'est clair, précis, net... De l'Amok quoi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on *débarque* aprés la guerre sans savoir ce qui c'est passé avant ...
> ... c'est normal qu'on n'y comprenne rien, *ton avis est de trop et surtout sans réel interêt !!*
> 
> Dorénavant observes avant de participer *mon petit !!*




Mouhahahahahahha    :rateau: 

Je crois que tu vas un peu vite en besogne   Que son avis soit de trop et sans intérêt, c'est préjugé bien vite surtout venant de ta part !!  Quelqu'un a un miroir sur lui ?


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain, qu'est ce qu'il y a comme corses ici ! :rateau:


Y a un problème ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, précis, net... De l'Amok quoi...


Un peu long quand même  :love:


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Ahahahahahaha...*




oui, pareil

toi qui sais beaucoup de chose, 
je comprends ton rire narquoi

pauvre nioube


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu peut tout à fait tenter de plagier, surement dans un souci d'économie cognitive, mais tu n'as pas assez d'idiosyncrasie pour te permettre ce "mon".


 
 "idiosyncrasie" pouah qu'est ce que tu parles bien ...
 ... tu as du faire une trés belle "recherche" sur internet avant de le trouver celui là ...
 ... toi au moins tu t'en sert de la fonction recherche 

 Si le "mon" te gène je le comprend, je reformule donc ma phrase ...
 ... "c'est vrai que tu as raison jeune finngogol" c'est mieux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, précis, net... De l'Amok quoi...



Et du Finn, c'est du poulet ?


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> en voila une idée


44 posts et déja le roi du monde ...
... futut modo je pense


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> "idiosyncrasie" pouah qu'est ce que tu parles bien ...
> ... tu as du faire une trés belle "recherche" sur internet avant de le trouver celui là ...
> ... toi au moins tu t'en sert de la fonction recherche
> 
> ...



il nous fait une crise d'orgueil, le nioube...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez bannir argothian ?
> Pour cause de signature qui multiplie le poids d'une page par 4 à elle toute seule...



Oui çà aussi, ca alourdie les pages 

Argothian ? Grouille tes fesses et vire cette signature illico


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> 44 posts et déja le roi du monde ...
> ... futut modo je pense




arretes, je me marre trop,
si tu savais!
44 posts!!!

pauvre nioube


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui çà aussi, ca alourdie les pages
> 
> Argothian ? Grouille tes fesses et vire cette signature illico



j'ai fait une recherche suite ton coup de boule d'hier, 
effectivement, pas facile a trouver..........
je peux te la faire a la gratte, mais ce sera pas terrible du tout....


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> arretes, je me marre trop,
> si tu savais!
> 44 posts!!!
> 
> pauvre nioube


Fais nous rire ...
...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

Et ben, je sais pas ce que j'ai moi mais ces jours-ci je tiens plus debout... jvais aller me reposer une bonne heure là, bon flood à tous!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> "idiosyncrasie" pouah qu'est ce que tu parles bien ...
> 
> ... tu as du faire une trés belle "recherche" sur internet avant de le trouver celui là ...




Mouhahahahhahaha bis    
T'en tiens une couche toi  "tu as du faire une très belle recherche ..." j'en pleure 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... toi au moins tu t'en sert de la fonction recherche



  Je suis meme payé pour pour la "fonction recherche"   






			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si le "mon" te gène je le comprend, je reformule donc ma phrase ...
> ... "c'est vrai que tu as raison jeune finngogol" c'est mieux !



N'essaye pas de prendre l'ascendant, tu n'y parviens pas. Tu te ridiculises et puis tu vas te faire mal (j'aurais prévenu  )
Le qualificatif "jeune", je l'accepte, il me fait plaisir en ces temps où les cheveux blancs commencent à être légion


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Fais nous rire ...
> ...




arretes, tu te fais du mal...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

J'ai bien fait de le mettre en quarantaine...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> 44 posts et déja le roi du monde ...
> ... futut modo je pense



Du haut de tes 800 posts durement acquis en posts de haut voltige, tu pètes pas un peu plus haut que ton © ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et du Finn, c'est du poulet ?




Garde moi une cuisse


----------



## sylko (8 Août 2005)

Un petit coucou depuis Liège (Cyber Café au Lait). 

A part la pluie et la Jupiler...  


Je cherche des accès WiFi gratuits. HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Du haut de tes 800 posts durement acquis en posts de haut voltige, tu pètes pas un peu plus haut que ton © ?


Tu le défends bien ardemment ce nioube ...
... :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou depuis Liège (Cyber Café au Lait).
> 
> A part la pluie et la Jupiler...




amuse toi bien Sylko.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le défends bien ardemment ce nioube ...
> ... :hein:



non, toi tu es un nioube.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait une recherche suite ton coup de boule d'hier,
> effectivement, pas facile a trouver..........
> je peux te la faire a la gratte, mais ce sera pas terrible du tout....




On va se débrouiller 
Je te ferais une avant-première !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On va se débrouiller
> Je te ferais une avant-première !



ça, c'est gentil....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le défends bien ardemment ce nioube ...
> ... :hein:



Normal, c'est mac et kette 

Plus sérieusement, je ne défend personne. Je t'invite (et là on ne rigole plus) à baisser d'un ton, et à adopter une attitude un peu moins guerrière et revancharde.
Tu te détend et tu stoppes maintenant ces agressions.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le défends bien ardemment ce nioube ...
> ... :hein:



ta boite a MP est pleine.....
et je te reponds, *non....*
et je te reponds, arrete de chercher...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi "aujourd'hui" ?   :rateau:




pkoi aujourd'hui et pas hier et peut etre pas demain?

ben , pour cela faudrait demander a un psy mais je suppose que
c'est a cause d'une reponse negative pour un boulot


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Ah ben merdalors Tatav  
---
Et pour le reste, les Nioub's tout çà... finalement, çà n'a pas bcp changé le Bar pendant mes vacances


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ta boite a MP est pleine.....
> et je te reponds, *non....*
> et je te reponds, arrete de chercher...



mais il chercherait pas a savoir qui je suis ce nioube

mais je suis Mac et kette
(et pas la tienne)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Va pas nous griller un neurone à échaffaudé des théories !




un neurone grillé il a quel gout ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merdalors Tatav
> ---
> Et pour le reste, les Nioub's tout çà... finalement, çà n'a pas bcp changé le Bar pendant mes vacances



Bienvenue à la maison, troopper...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merdalors Tatav
> ---
> Et pour le reste, les Nioub's tout çà... finalement, çà n'a pas bcp changé le Bar pendant mes vacances



ça change jamais ici....
salut l'ami, bonne ces vacances..?..


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis Mac et kette
> (et pas la tienne)



:king:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu peut tout à fait tenter de plagier, surement dans un souci d'économie cognitive, mais tu n'as pas assez d'idiosyncrasie pour te permettre ce "mon".





c'est quoi encore ce "d'idiosyncrasie" ????   

mon grand pere aurait dit 

"petit , parles comme tu manges"     


bon bien , c'etait ma minute d'ignorance, maint je vais me chercher un dico  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un neurone grillé il a quel gout ?


Cà dépend ... Tu le préfères au barbecue ou à la poèle ?


----------



## madlen (8 Août 2005)

ébin tien encore un combat sur le thème "niOube"...
y en à qui ce lasse pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et du Finn, c'est du poulet ?




a vue de ton avatar je dirais "chaton a oreilles vertes " !!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ébin tien encore un combat sur le thème "niOube"...
> y en à qui ce lasse pas



ben, pourquoi pas....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ---
> Et pour le reste, les Nioub's tout çà... finalement, çà n'a pas bcp changé le Bar pendant mes vacances




bof bof , ici je ne me sent plut tout a fait a mon aise ....
trop de nouveau qui remplissent des pages avec rien mais bon ,
j'en fais partie aussi souvent donc    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

bon, un ange passe......

non, pas les anges, non, non, non......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà dépend ... Tu le préfères au barbecue ou à la poèle ?




si je serai en forme je aurait repondu 
"sauté" !!!!!!!   .....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Pinaise, un episode des Simpons super sur Canal....coooooooooooooool


----------



## Spyro (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> mais il chercherait pas a savoir qui je suis ce nioube


Même moi je le sais pas, c'est dire !!!

Comment ça je suis pas une référence ?     :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Même moi je le sais pas, c'est dire !!!
> 
> Comment ça je suis pas une référence ?     :rateau:



c'est vrai, tu sais pas...?


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Même moi je le sais pas, c'est dire !!!
> 
> Comment ça je suis pas une référence ?     :rateau:




ma signature est de toi

MP!


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> ma signature est de toi
> 
> MP!




non,
encore trois posts,
et je te boule


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut l'ami, bonne ces vacances..?..


Comme d'hab' : bcp trop courtes    :rose: 

Sinon, le crachin normand, c'est bon pour le teint


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab' : bcp trop courtes    :rose:



j'en doute pas....

me tarde les miennes..........


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je serai en forme je aurait repondu
> "sauté" !!!!!!!   .....


Oui, mais avec moi, que dalle ! 
Madame fréquente Sonny désormais. 
On m'a jeté comme une vieille chaussette. 
 La vie est vraiment trop injuste !


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en doute pas....
> 
> me tarde les miennes..........





il avait raison,
le sage,
il est bien mieux cet avatar


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

sa y est le frère est au taf j ai plus qu'a glandé


----------



## Spyro (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> ma signature est de toi


Ça je sais bien  
Non mais je cherche pas à savoir hein je m'en fiche  
_De toutes façons avec toutes ces signatures j'ai vos adresses IP quand je veux (hin hin)    _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avec moi, que dalle !
> Madame fréquente Sonny désormais.
> On m'a jeté comme une vieille chaussette.
> La vie est vraiment trop injuste !




monsieur fait son jaloux ???????       

je frequente qui je veux moi MONSIEUR , et puis tu sais
mon placerd est bien grand, il y a la place pour toulmonde....
si teo veux bien !!


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Dommage que l'option changer de nom ...
 ... n'existe pas


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur fait son jaloux ???????


J'étais le premier ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu sais mon placerd est bien grand, il y a la place pour toulmonde....
> si teo veux bien !!


Heu... 
On va être nombreux quand même là... Cà va manquer de filles non ?


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

Mrfff...j'suis claustro !


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'étais le premier !
> 
> Heu...
> On va être nombreux quand même là... Cà va manquer de filles non ?


je prend une place et je ramène des copines


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mrfff...j'suis claustro !


que dalle tu s'est suffit d'être occupé a autre chose


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mrfff...j'suis claustro !


Pas de soucis, je t'emmènerais dans un champ d'étoiles. :rose:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis, je t'emmènerais dans un champ d'étoiles. :rose:


ho qu'il est mignon


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

Comme respirer le souffle vital des autres...ouais...mais après y'aura plus personne pour Ma Principessa...vous serez tous épuisés  

Hurri, control des papiers et que ça saute !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'option changer de nom ...
> ... n'existe pas



Y aurait pas un Gaara de trop ici....


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça je sais bien
> Non mais je cherche pas à savoir hein je m'en fiche
> _De toutes façons avec toutes ces signatures j'ai vos adresses IP quand je veux (hin hin)    _



je n'y avais pas pensé



et voila Spyro,
tu sais



50 posts,
me voila Membre


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait pas un Gaara de trop ici....


Pour toi je change ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'option changer de nom ...
> ... n'existe pas




*Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie.........*
t'as vu....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi je change ...



merci


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hurri, control des papiers et que ça saute !


Tout ce que tu veux ma belle ! :love:
On embarque quand tu le désires ! :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie.........*
> t'as vu....?


Je l'ai tous en divx ...
... mais là je regarde Full Metal Alchemist (trop trop bien) ...
... aprés naruto


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie.........*
> t'as vu....?




mon c....! non il la pas vue


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai tous en divx ...
> ... mais là je regarde Full Metal Alchemist (trop trop bien) ...
> ... aprés naruto



on est quelques Fans ici......



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> mon c....! non il la pas vue



tu sais que je t'aime toi....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

l'autre là !!!!!!!!       

c'est mon placard et j'y fais rentrer ce qui je veux    
et surtout pas des filles, marre de la concourrence !!!!      


toys?????
 tes copines tu les envoie chez le voison  :rateau:  :rateau: 

dolly ????
ben.... en fait, j'ai 2 placards je t'en prete un ?   
mais fais gaffe, ne me vole pas les males qui sont dans le miens !!!


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est quelques Fans ici......
> 
> 
> 
> tu sais que je t'aime toi....:love:


J'ai bientôt fini Full Metal ...
... en japonais, parceque j'ai vu la version française, ça m'a fait une boule au ventre tellement j'avais honte ....

..... mais j'èspère que naruto sera autant bien que full metal !!


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'autre là !!!!!!!!
> 
> c'est mon placard et j'y fais rentrer ce qui je veux
> et surtout pas des filles, marre de la concourrence !!!!
> ...



s'est pas de la concurence s'est juste un préchaufage je tourne au diesel (lent au début, mais bien sur les long trajet)


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que tu veux ma belle ! :love:
> On embarque quand tu le désires ! :love:



Hey bé, si j'avais su que ma garde robe te rendrait si rose...   :love:

Mais euh maintenant faut que tu arrêtes hein...la bave ça tache !  


Hey Principessa, s'pa juste, t'en a en moyenne + d'1 par jour !! ... mais bon c'est de bonne guerre j ete les laisse !!


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

j'ai enfin mon quart de 10 000 postes


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'option changer de nom ...
> ... n'existe pas





tu peux toujours faire supprimer ton compte


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai enfin mon quart de 10 000 postes



continue comme ça......


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça......


je vais essayer mais s'est pas sure que je réussise j'ai trouvé du taf en fixe alors je risque de moins floodé  quoi que non ils ont une live box au taf.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hey bé, si j'avais su que ma garde robe te rendrait si rose...   :love:


Oui, he bien ? 
Développe ta pensée... :love:
Bon je réserve au "Bec fin" pour ce soir ?


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, he bien ?
> Développe ta pensée... :love:
> Bon je réserve au "Bec fin" pour ce soir ?



Je ne pense pas moi ! Je suis une femme !  


Ben euh faut que je trouve une robe et j'arrive !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Tiens, le fil de Bilbo... n'a pas beaucoup de succes..........


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas moi ! Je suis une femme !


Tsss, tsss, les femmes pensent beaucoup (parfois trop   ). Et heureusement, j'ai horreur des "tartes". 


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh faut que je trouve une robe et j'arrive !


Mais tout te va à ravir. :rose: 
De plus, la nuit tu brilles plus que toutes les étoiles du ciel réunies. :rose: :love:


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Un petit bonjour en passant


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout te va à ravir. :rose:
> De plus, la nuit tu brilles plus que toutes les étoiles du ciel réunies. :rose: :love:



Hey tu ne veux pas donner des cours de "belles paroles" a Captain ??? :rose:  :love:



Punaise mais keske j'fout là moi ???....


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

And sooooo I'mmm baaack ... !  

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And sooooo I'mmm baaack ... !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !





tiens, notre belle Bergere, comment va....?...
il me restait justement un coup de boule pour ces 24 heures.....c'est fait...


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And sooooo I'mmm baaack ... !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !




Bonjour la begere


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And sooooo I'mmm baaack ... !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !




coucou ma poul a mouton


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

et c'est parti pour une page de Bonjour

manque que les 
pour faire plaisir au sage


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, notre belle Bergere, comment va....?...
> il me restait justement un coup de boule pour ces 24 heures.....c'est fait...



Bah voilà je tombe au bon moment !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hey tu ne veux pas donner des cours de "belles paroles" a Captain ??? :rose:  :love:



Clair, çà changerai de "bite" et "couille"    :rateau: 

Passe lui le bonjour


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un saurait où je pourrai trouver des fonds d'écran ...
... de ce manga !! merci ! Magnifique!


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hey tu ne veux pas donner des cours de "belles paroles" a Captain ??? :rose:  :love:


Une mer azur, bordée de sable blanc, inspire le poête, quand une simple mare le laisse sans émotions. 
Tu m'inspires... :rose:



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Punaise mais keske j'fout là moi ???....


Tu te laisses charmer ?


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la begere


yo la flood sa roule in the greeg world    :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

plus de batterie sa vas coupé


----------



## dool (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair, çà changerai de "bite" et "couille"    :rateau:
> 
> Passe lui le bonjour




Mouahahahahahahhahaha !!!    Tellement vrai !


C'est fait  


:love:




			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu te laisses charmer ?



:rose: ça doit être ça .... :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair, çà changerai de "bite" et "couille"    :rateau:
> 
> Passe lui le bonjour



salut Gkat 

alors ca balance sec ici... pinaise

en plus je dis couilleS au pluriel Gkat


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair, çà changerai de "bite" et "couille"    :rateau:
> 
> Passe lui le bonjour



ta oublier nichons


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un neurone grillé il a quel gout ?


Un peu d'ail quelques champignons... le plus dur est de trouver un cerveau...  






Et ça ici, à part une majorité, c'est pas évident...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi encore ce "d'idiosyncrasie" ????
> 
> mon grand pere aurait dit
> 
> "petit , parles comme tu manges"




Justement, j'en bouffe ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'option changer de nom ...
> ... n'existe pas




Et pourtant si, ca existe, c'est comme les chiottes 
Mais changer de nom et d'avatar ne fait pas tout, hein Smgregg :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> salut Gkat
> 
> alors ca balance sec ici... pinaise
> 
> en plus je dis couilleS au pluriel Gkat



Nananananan, je balance pas, je constate 

Bon, d'accord je retiens : burneS au pluriel


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'ail quelques champignons... le plus dur est de trouver un cerveau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dirait la bouffe à [Vezoul]Num41


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant si, ca existe, c'est comme les chiottes
> Mais changer de nom et d'avatar ne fait pas tout, hein Smgregg :love:


non s'est sure et en plus on se retrouve new nioob


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et du Finn, c'est du poulet ?



on vient de me souffler que on aurait aussi une version finn en  
*chat-poulet*     

qui part a la chasse pour chopper cette version ?


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on vient de me souffler que on aurait aussi une version finn en
> *chat-poulet*
> 
> qui part a la chasse pour chopper cette version ?


je teste la chasse (d'eaux)


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Re   :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde!!! 

Elle est un peu horrible cette photo de cerveau!!


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant si, ca existe, c'est comme les chiottes
> Mais changer de nom et d'avatar ne fait pas tout, hein Smgregg :love:



il en est a son 5eme avatars
il teste et toi tu le decourages

en plus tu cites gregg comme ça
(presque en comparaison)
laisse lui un peu de temps
ça en tuerai plus d'un tout ça d'un coup


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Salut ange , salut mikoo


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait où je pourrai trouver des fonds d'écran ...
> ... de ce manga !! merci ! Magnifique!




essaie un autre avatar,
des fois qu'on arrive a t'oublier


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout l'monde!!!
> Elle est un peu horrible cette photo de cerveau!!


Et encore, tu verrais ce qu'il y a dedans tu prendrais peur, c'est un flic du FBI...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est un peu horrible cette photo de cerveau!!



humm, moi j'aime bien. 
avec ou sans wasabi?


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> il en est a son 5eme avatars
> il teste et toi tu le decourages
> 
> en plus tu cites gregg comme ça
> ...



elle est bizzare ta typographie floodienne. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

mais arretez de parler de bouffe !!!!!!!!!!    

suis au regime moi !!!!


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on vient de me souffler que on aurait aussi une version finn en
> *chat-poulet*
> 
> qui part a la chasse pour chopper cette version ?



pas trouvé I am super nul


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais arretez de parler de bouffe !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> suis au regime moi !!!!



déjà?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais arretez de parler de bouffe !!!!!!!!!!
> suis au regime moi !!!!


La cervelle ça fait pas grossir!!! surtout quand on a pas beaucoup au départ... :love: Bises à toi, et je te boule pour me faire pardonner ce post...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais arretez de parler de bouffe !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> suis au regime moi !!!!



mangé des marshmallo's


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais arretez de parler de bouffe !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> suis au regime moi !!!!


Les régimes çà fait maigrir sur le coup ! mais après... 
Faut te mettre au sport !   Si tu veux je peux t'entrainer...  :love:


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> La cervelle ça fait pas grossir!!!



surtout crue.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> La cervelle ça fait pas grossir!!!




La cervelle est pauvre en protéines. Elle peut contenir 10 % de lipides et 2500 mg de cholestérol!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on vient de me souffler que on aurait aussi une version finn en
> *chat-poulet*



Pas une version finn, mais MaoStyle


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

suis serieuse , je suis vraiment au regime......en tout cas j'essaie


----------



## Mac et Kette (8 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> elle est bizzare ta typographie floodienne. :mouais:




j'aime bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis serieuse , je suis vraiment au regime......en tout cas j'essaie



tiens, moi aussi, je vais essayer avec ma super compote de peche encore chaude.....


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis serieuse , je suis vraiment au regime......en tout cas j'essaie



"essayer"... "sérieuse"... ce sont deux mots non compatibles...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis serieuse , je suis vraiment au regime......en tout cas j'essaie


Moi aussi je suis sérieux ! Les régimes çà sert à rien ! A la rigueur si tu manges mal, oui, alors manger sainement te sera profitable, sinon... 
Quoique avec tes steak/tfrites au micro-onde.... Tu rentres bien dans la catégorie !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, moi aussi, je vais essayer avec ma super compote de peche encore chaude.....



C'est que du naturel .... Avec beaucoup de sucre !


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est que du naturel .... Avec beaucoup de sucre !


faut mêtre du fructoose s'est aussi bon mais avec deux foi moins de sucre


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut mêtre du fructoose s'est aussi bon mais avec deux foi moins de sucre



Ah mais moi j'ai rien contre le sucre !


----------



## Anonyme. (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut ange , salut mikoo



Salut Mac ouille


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'ai rien contre le sucre !


surtout en poudre!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> surtout en poudre!




Non, non même en morceau !


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mac ouille





Salut


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ...



mince, je voulais de bouler rouge, mais je peux pas



			
				Pit** de machine ... a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis sérieux ! Les régimes çà sert à rien ! A la rigueur si tu manges mal, oui, alors manger sainement te sera profitable, sinon...
> Quoique avec tes steak/tfrites au micro-onde.... Tu rentres bien dans la catégorie !




vu que monsieur critiqye ma cuisine, il sera prié a partir de ce soir
de m'ammener les repas midi et soir !!!!


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'ai rien contre le sucre !



le sffchucrre sffchfé bon.


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le sffchucrre sffchfé bon.



Je reconnais le sucre glace à ta prononciation !


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais le sucre glace à ta prononciation !



je vois plus rien.  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non, non même en morceau !


s'est se qu'on dit a chaque foi et puis on fini toujours par le pillé


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est se qu'on dit a chaque foi et puis on fini toujours par le pillé



Le mien finit en petit canard ...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le mien finit en petit canard ...


il est ou le canard !! mangé


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est se qu'on dit a chaque foi et puis on fini toujours par le pillé


Un seul "l" à pillé et un "r" dans le cas présent, mais non je casse pas du sucre... 

Mode Edit : pour les "foi" c'est toi qui vois et "s'est se qu'ont dit" ce serait bien de cesser tes fôtes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un seul "l" à pillé et un "r" dans le cas présent, mais non je casse pas du sucre...



et ton gros avion de l'espace, toujours pas arrivé......  
sont penible a la NASA....ils pensent que l'on a que ça a faire.....


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un seul "l" à pillé et un "r" dans le cas présent, mais non je casse pas du sucre...


  possible


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> possible




bah, pas bien grave, du moment qu'on te comprend....

bon, j'ai un Apero prevu dans 5minutes
alors .....@+


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, pas bien grave, du moment qu'on te comprend....
> bon, j'ai un Apero prevu dans 5minutesalors .....@+


Prends ton temps, ils ont reporté le crash de 24 heures...


----------



## toys (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton temps, ils ont reporté le crash de 24 heures...


faut jamais laissé windob calculé les trajectoire d'atterisage.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que monsieur critiqye ma cuisine, il sera prié a partir de ce soir
> de m'ammener les repas midi et soir !!!!


Moi çà me dérange pas de rajouter pour une personne... Mais tu viens chercher ta part ! Vais pas me taper 1h30 de route pour te livrer non ! :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut jamais laissé windob calculé les trajectoire d'atterisage.


Faut un "r" à "laissé" + 1 à "atterrissage" mais t'as raison windaube tu l'écrit comme tu veux... 

Mode edit : J'avais oublié le "r" de "calculé"... tu sais que j'ai jamais fait autant de progès en otografe que depuis que je travaille sur ordinateur... :love:

Merci Hurrican le "s" m'avait échappé...  8 mots / 4 fôtes, ouvaton...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Faut un "r" à "laissé" + 1 à "atterrissage" mais t'as raison windaube tu l'écrit comme tu veux...


J'aurais mis "er" à la fin de "calculer" aussi moi.   Et puis un "s" à trajectoireS aussi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

mé vou me comprené ou pa,
cé juste pour savoar......


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton temps, ils ont reporté le crash de 24 heures...



bon, alors je retourne a l'apéro....


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Y a rien à demander avant de faire, y a tout à faire...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mé vou me comprené ou pa,
> cé juste pour savoar......


Je cause le phonétique mieux que toi et je te mdr...    
stook si tu m'entends c'est pour rire    

Mode edit : Bon ap* au fait

* apéro bien sûr... :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

Tout maillot de bain essayer sans culotte est considéré comme vendu


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> stook si tu m'entends c'est pour rire



.....

non, mais le Toys, si tu lui enleve son fond de commerce, on fait comment....c'est comme Tatav et son bel accent italien....


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

J'ai encore une pulsion pouetisante :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

'soir tout l'monde 
Je viens de rentrer du ciné, j'ai été voir "Turtles Can Fly", c'est... boulversant!
Et maintenant je passe à table, je dois dire que ce film m'a bien coupé la faim...
Bon app' aux mangeurs tardifs!


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tout maillot de bain essayer sans culotte est considéré comme vendu


 Ah, ben c'est pratique si tu ne porte pas de culotte !!!


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est pratique si tu ne porte pas de culotte !!!


 Surtout pour le vendeur


----------



## Sloughi (8 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pour le vendeur


:affraid: Parce qu'en plus c'est le vendeur qui te passe le maillot de bain ??? :affraid:


*Il est où ce magasin ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Parce qu'en plus c'est le vendeur qui te passe le maillot de bain ??? :affraid:
> 
> 
> *Il est où ce magasin ?


 C'est comme les spots secrets ces magasins...


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Salut les floddeurs ! 
Pouët Franswa !


----------



## Sloughi (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floddeurs !



salut


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floddeurs !
> Pouët Franswa !


 Bonsoir Nanoupouet


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Comment ça va en cette belle soirée ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va en cette belle soirée ?


 Très bien et je vais pas tarder à y repartir en soirée :rose:


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Très bien et je vais pas tarder à y repartir en soirée :rose:


C'est beau la jeunesse...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floddeurs !
> Pouët Franswa !



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

Bonsoir quoi de neuf ici ?


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !


Hellooo Star ! Ca roule ?


----------



## Sloughi (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir quoi de neuf ici ?



salut


----------



## Sloughi (8 Août 2005)

pas beaucoup de monde ce soir?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo Star ! Ca roule ?



Ca roule, ça roule ! Et toi ?


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule, ça roule ! Et toi ?


Ben oui, toujours et encore les vacances, donc la vie est belle !    

Sloughi : effectivement, pas bcp de monde... les aoûtiens sont tous partis...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, toujours et encore les vacances, donc la vie est belle !
> 
> Sloughi : effectivement, pas bcp de monde... les aoûtiens sont tous partis...



Mais si y a du monde !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, toujours et encore les vacances, donc la vie est belle !
> 
> Sloughi : effectivement, pas bcp de monde... les aoûtiens sont tous partis...




mais je suis la iNano


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

Oui, la crème de MacG est là : StarGazer, Mackie... Heureusement !  
Vous sauvez mes vacances...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la crème de MacG est là : StarGazer, Mackie... Heureusement !
> Vous sauvez mes vacances...



Et nous le faisons bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> pas beaucoup de monde ce soir?




j'arrive......

bon, je vois Mackie et gregg sur la meme page, l'un ne cite pas l'autre et vice et versa....
tout va bien...


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive, bon, je vois Mackie et gregg sur la meme page, l'un ne cite pas l'autre et vice et versa....
> tout va bien...


Oui, c'est même presque trop tranquille...
Bonne nuit tout le monde !  :sleep: Et à demain !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est même presque trop tranquille...
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !  :sleep: Et à demain !



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

on dit souvent que quand ça va pas il faut parler , le dire et apres ça va mieux

moi je dit rien, je pense et ça va pas mieux , ça empire.....
je vois le tableau encore plus noir .....
peut etre parce que la realité me saute a la figure?

envie d'etre ailleur , loin, tres loin, envie de ne pas etre moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dit souvent que quand ça va pas il faut parler , le dire et apres ça va mieux
> 
> moi je dit rien, je pense et ça va pas mieux , ça empire.....
> je vois le tableau encore plus noir .....
> ...




Mer**, un coup de blues Tatav.....
en tout cas, c'est bô ce que tu ecris.....
si tu veux en parler, n'hesite pas....
ton fardeau semble lourd....


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2005)

Opla, une histoire belge:

"C'était l'étape majeure du Tour du Benelux. La montagne - enfin les côtes wallonnes - a accouché d'une souris et d'une énorme polémique: le peloton s'est trompé de route et la police (!) a dû arrêter les trois coureurs qui s'étaient évadés - pardon, échappés.
Le peloton du Tour du Benelux s'est trompé de parcours lors de la 4e étape entre Landgraaf et Verviers, provoquant une confusion dans la gestion de la course. A un moment de la course, après avoir franchi la côte de Wanne, trois coureurs, les Américains Jason McCartney (Discovery Channel) et Christian Vandevelde (CSC) ainsi que le Belge Bart Dockx (Davitamon) étaient en tête avec près de 6 minutes d'avance et un autre l'Italien Marzio Bruseghin (Fassa Bortolo) venait de partir en contre.

Ils ont suivi l'itinéraire prévu, tournant à gauche. Mais voilà: le peloton a continué tout droit, et, après s'être arrêté à 63 km de l'arrivée, est reparti avec un retard de 14 min 45 sec. Le jury des commissaires a alors décidé d'arrêter les coureurs de tête et de faire repartir la course ensuite après avoir réduit les écarts, avançant que le peloton, pour rejoindre le bon itinéraire, avait dû grimper une côte de plus. D'abord, les trois leaders ont refusé dans de s'arrêter à 47 km de l'arrivée, comme il le leur était demandé. Il a fallu finalement l'intervention d'un motard de la police pour que le trio s'arrête à 42,7 km de l'arrivée. La décision a été prise de relancer la course à cet endroit avec une avance réduite à 4 minutes pour McCartney, Vandevelde et Dockx, et non de 6 minutes... Le peloton ne s'est pas fait prier pour revenir sur les échappés dans la dernière heure de course."

(Source: AFP et Belga.)


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

tiens ça me rappel la fin du marathon de bruxelle en octobre dernier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

ja vais faire un gros dodo 

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ja vais faire un gros dodo
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit Princess et fais de beaux et doux rêves ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ja vais faire un gros dodo
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:




bonne nuit....:love:....

....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

tout le monde !

Vers un 3 ème bar des floodeurs ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Pendant que j' suis, je suis à 394 pts !!!! youhhhhhhhhouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde !
> 
> Vers un 3 ème bar des floodeurs ???



Salut, ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ça mousse ?



Trinkil, et chez toi ? ça gaze ? 


(un message toutes les 60 secondes... la galère....)


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ça mousse ?



Pousse mousse?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Bon... y a personne.... v dormir....  bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Trinkil, et chez toi ? ça gaze ?
> 
> 
> (un message toutes les 60 secondes... la galère....)



Ca gaze, ça gaze !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pousse mousse?



Oui tu pousses et ça mousse ... Mais reste à savoir quoi pousser !   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bon... y a personne.... v dormir....  bonne nuit les floodeurs !!!!



Bon ben bonne nuit à toi ...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (8 Août 2005)

hi


----------



## Stargazer (8 Août 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> hi



Tiens salut Pitch !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

c'est sympa a Canal de repasser les musicales de cet hiver....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa a Canal de repasser les musicales de cet hiver....



Ouep !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

oui, mais une version plus Rock'n'Roll ce serait bien....on va se suicider ici avec Mathieu Bogeart...
pfff....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une version plus Rock'n'Roll ce serait bien....on va se suicider ici avec Mathieu Bogeart...
> pfff....



Le temps d'aller chercher une bière au frigo et c'est passé ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

oui, j'en ai profité pour r***** un g*** j****........
et maintenant au moins c'est Rock'n'Roll...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'en ai profité pour r***** un g*** j****........
> et maintenant au moins c'est Rock'n'Roll...



C'est aussi une autre solution !


----------



## sofiping (9 Août 2005)

'soir ...quelqu'un a vu l'emission de la 5 sur le sculpteur genialThomas Goldsworthy ???    :love:

Ah .... quelqu'un ?..... suis toute seule ..... pas grave , je vais poster quelques images de ce type , deposer mon petit paquet dans la nuit ..... et fermer ce putain d'ecran 12" qui me bouffe mes dixiemes visuels


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Tiens ça bouge ici ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Vers un 3 ème bar des floodeurs ???




Je prend les paris que non  :love: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> 'soir ...quelqu'un a vu l'emission de la 5 sur le sculpteur genialThomas Goldsworthy ???    :love:
> 
> Ah .... quelqu'un ?..... suis toute seule ..... pas grave , je vais poster quelques images de ce type , deposer mon petit paquet dans la nuit ..... et fermer ce putain d'ecran 12" qui me bouffe mes dixiemes visuels




'lut....Sofi....tes yeux, ça va mieux..
il semblerait que non...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je prend les paris que non  :love: :rateau:



c'est pas du jeu de parier de tel trucs avec toi...
tu gagnes a chaque coup.....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

coucou les flood's de nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les flood's de nuit



super, je me sentais seul....
toujours fidele au poste a ce que je vois...;


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je me sentais seul....
> toujours fidele au poste a ce que je vois...;


toujours présent et pret a nimporte quoi!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Je crains le pire ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toujours présent et pret a nimporte quoi!




les nains portent quoi, j'y ai deja gouté, ça m'a couté 24 heures......


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les nains portent quoi, j'y ai deja gouté, ça m'a couté 24 heures......


ho pas a se point sa sert a rien


putain de second ecrant il marche plus depuis l'osX 10.4.0


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho pas a se point sa sert a rien
> 
> 
> putain de second ecrant il marche plus depuis l'osX 10.4.0




bah, le script est pas a jour....non?
c'est pas un script de decoupe de la carte video.....?


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, le script est pas a jour....non?
> c'est pas un script de decoupe de la carte video.....?


s'est juste qu'il faut que je retélécharge une version de spanig doctors


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est juste qu'il faut que je retélécharge une version de spanig doctors



y en a pour 2 minutes....

...... <-------cliques ici....


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

bonsoir a vous tous


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y en a pour 2 minutes....


6900 pas mal

je mi colle de suite.


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 6900 pas mal
> 
> je mi colle de suite.




moi j'ai beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de retard


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 6900 pas mal
> 
> je mi colle de suite.



merci, je l'avais meme pas remarqué....




ps: salut le .sit, tu decompresses......

ok, je sors....


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: salut le .sit, tu decompresses......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 6900 pas mal
> 
> je mi colle de suite.



Oui c'est vrai ça ... Je commençais à me rapprocher et voilà que je m'absente et tu décides d'accélérer !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ça ... Je commençais à me rapprocher et voilà que je m'absente et tu décides d'accélérer !




c'est vrai, j'ai presque pris 2 points de moyenne en quelques jours....
oui, de 25,02 à 26,90.....ça fait meme 1,88 points.....Waoaw....


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ça ... Je commençais à me rapprocher et voilà que je m'absente et tu décides d'accélérer !




frodon ne s'arrete jamais


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, j'ai presque pris 1,8 points de moyenne en quelques jours....



J'ai vu ça, j'ai vu ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> frodon ne s'arrete jamais



Faut juste aller plus vite que lui !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste aller plus vite que lui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> frodon ne s'arrete jamais



surtout que depuis que Spyro a reforgé mon anneau, je fuse plus.....
il n'a pas de temps de pause au milieu de sa course, ça me ralentissait....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surtout que depuis que Spyro a reforgé mon anneau, je fuse plus.....
> il n'a pas de temps au pause au milieu de sa course, ça me ralentissait....



Et quand je pense qu'au tout début tu te plaignais légèrement de cette refonte ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste aller plus vite que lui !



oui, oui.....il faut.........

falloir,vouloir,pouvoir.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je pense qu'au tout début tu te plaignais légèrement de cette refonte ...



ça tournait trop bien......
ça fait peur trop de perfection....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui.....il faut.........



Attends un peu ... Je reprends doucement.


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surtout que depuis que Spyro a reforgé mon anneau, je fuse plus.....
> il n'a pas de temps de pause au milieu de sa course, ça me ralentissait....




une reforge et ca repare


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça tournait trop bien......
> ça fait peur trop de perfection....



en tout cas, c'est le plus fort, entre ça et l'ananacoucou du purfils, en peu de temps, il m'a sideré....
c'est un bon ce Spyro....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça tournait trop bien......
> ça fait peur trop de perfection....



Oui c'est sûrement ça ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu ... Je reprends doucement.



moi aussi, moi aussi.......
bon, je retourne m'en fumer une.....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, c'est le plus fort, entre ça et l'ananacoucou du purfils, en peu de temps, il m'a sideré....
> c'est un bon ce Spyro....



T'oublies pas mal de smilies du bar aussi (entre autre) ... 
Mais c'est vrai que c'est un bon le dragounet !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, moi aussi.......
> bon, je retourne m'en fumer une.....



Bonne pause  !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> une reforge et ca repare



Ou un coup de fouet ... Mais je m'égare là ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Juste pour la forme !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou un coup de fouet ... Mais je m'égare là ... :rateau:



un petit peu mais on peu etudier ca si tu veux en changant de registre bien sure


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'oublies pas mal de smilies du bar aussi (entre autre) ...
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est un bon le dragounet !



je n'oublie pas, du tout.....mais j'avoue que l'ananacoucou, c'est vraiment le smiley qui m'a fait le plus rire....
surtout connaissant le destinataire de ce bô smiley....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

merci stook sa roule niquel


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci stook sa roule niquel



de rien....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

coucou tous les gens que j 'ai pas salué désolé pour mon impolitesse


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

tiens, Sofi, ça roule....?


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou tous les gens que j 'ai pas salué désolé pour mon impolitesse



pas de souci, pardonné tu es.


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

youyou sofie


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pas de souci, pardonné tu es.



au fait petite question a part les carré vert a coté de disco ou meme disco ca marche par rapport au points si je me trompe pas mais il y a des paliers???


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je n'oublie pas, du tout.....mais j'avoue que l'ananacoucou, c'est vraiment le smiley qui m'a fait le plus rire....
> surtout connaissant le destinataire de ce bô smiley....



C'est pas faux ... Je dirais même plus c'est vrai !


----------



## sofiping (9 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> 'soir ...quelqu'un a vu l'emission de la 5 sur le sculpteur genialThomas Goldsworthy ???    :love:[/QUOTE=sofiping]
> 
> erratum , c'est pas Thomas .... c'est Andyyyy  :rateau:
> ce coup ci j'y vais +++++


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> youyou sofie



oups   
pardon 

salut sofi


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faux ... Je dirais même plus c'est vrai !


y a des nouveaux chez les smiley des pilier du bar


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> au fait petite question a part les carré vert a coté de disco ou meme disco ca marche par rapport au points si je me trompe pas mais il y a des paliers???





> En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
> De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
> ...



Voilà pour toi !


----------



## sofiping (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, Sofi, ça roule....?



oui ... ca va rouler jusqu'au matelas  .... ca fait au moins 5 fois que je dis au revoir ... n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oui ... ca va rouler jusqu'au matelas  .... ca fait au moins 5 fois que je dis au revoir ... n'importe quoi !!!



Ben bonne nuit à toi !   

Ah moins que ce soit un nouveau faux départ ..?   :love:


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour toi !


 

ca sort d'ou ca???


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> au fait petite question a part les carré vert a coté de disco ou meme disco ca marche par rapport au points si je me trompe pas mais il y a des paliers???



tous les 100 points, tu rajoutes un carré vert foncé, les vert clair, c'est tous les 200....
et tu prends un point de force disco tous les 500 points disco recu...ou tout les ans pour la date anniversaire de ton adhesion et/ou a chaque 5000 posts....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> un petit peu mais on peu etudier ca si tu veux en changant de registre bien sure



Oui on fera ça ... une autre fois !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben bonne nuit à toi !
> 
> Ah moins que ce soit un nouveau faux départ ..?   :love:




au cas ou bonne nuit sofiping


----------



## sofiping (9 Août 2005)

non ok , cette fois c'est la bonne ... bip ....bip ....bip....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour toi !



a ce sujet, la liste oublie aux 4500 points le Popol'Style
et (mais seulement une fois pour SM) a 6000, la remise a zero du compte.....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca sort d'ou ca???



Bah de la recherche ...   

Question maintes fois posée qu'il est facile de le retrouver ...


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on fera ça ... une autre fois !



toujours les meme habituer au bar !!!   

mais j'adore, je rigole


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oui ... ca va rouler jusqu'au matelas  .... ca fait au moins 5 fois que je dis au revoir ... n'importe quoi !!!



bonne nuit.....+++....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a ce sujet, la liste oublie aux 4500 points le Popol'Style
> et (mais seulement une fois pour SM) a 6000, la remise a zero du compte.....



Oui c'est bien de le préciser ... 
Mais la remise à zéro c'était juste un collector pour SM ? j'en connais qui vont être déçus ...  

PS : D'ailleurs j'ai édité le liste pour inclure le dernier grade !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a ce sujet, la liste oublie aux 4500 points le Popol'Style
> et (mais seulement une fois pour SM) a 6000, la remise a zero du compte.....




alors je fais grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien de le préciser ...
> Mais la remise à zéro c'était juste un collector pour SM ? j'en connais qui vont être déçus ...



oui, juste pour SM, j'avais une fois dit le contraire et m'etais rapidement rattrapé apres une discution a ce sujet avec WebO......
ceci, n'existera plus.....(a priori, mais tout est possible....)


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> non ok , cette fois c'est la bonne ... bip ....bip ....bip....



Tiens un satellite passe dans le ciel ... :love: :love:


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien de le préciser ...
> Mais la remise à zéro c'était juste un collector pour SM ? j'en connais qui vont être déçus ...


le premier vieux nioubs


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> alors je grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points



bah, ça viendra.....j'ai dépassé les 2500 en moins de six mois, tu verras....
(et je parle pas de Bassman, mais on boulait plus fort plus vite a l'epoque....   )


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> alors je grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points



Regarde mieux ...  !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Regarde mieux ...  !



oui, deja 61.......


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> alors je fais grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points


914 bientôt force 3


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, ça viendra.....j'ai dépassé les 2500 en moins de six mois, tu verras....
> (et je parle pas de Bassman, mais on boulait plus fort plus vite a l'epoque....   )



Tu m'étonnes ... Surtout avec le fameux pack fait pour ça ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, deja 61.......



pitin®, Stargazer, tu imagines, a nous deux on boule moins fort que GB tout seul.....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> alors je fais grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, deja 61.......



Quel fin calculateur tu fais ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes ... Surtout avec le fameux pack fait pour ça ...


y a pack bourrin massiffff


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, Stargazer, tu imagines, a nous deux on boule moins fort que GB tout seul.....



J'essaye pas trop d'y penser tu vois ...


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

>


  Citation:
Posté par chezgreg
alors je fais grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points  

Citation:
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



moi ca me fait ca super souvent; ca commence a devenir chia..


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tous les 100 points, tu rajoutes un carré vert foncé, les vert clair, c'est tous les 200....
> et tu prends un point de force disco tous les 500 points disco recu...ou tout les ans pour la date anniversaire de ton adhesion et/ou a chaque 5000 posts....



D'ailleurs je me demande ... Aurais-je mon prochain point disco par les 500 points reçus ou par la date anniversaire ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a pack bourrin massiffff



y avait................
y avait meme un pack nioube avec 1 post et 0 disco....




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye pas trop d'y penser tu vois ...



moi aussi, mon psy me dit que c'est pas bon pour ce que j'ai....
mais comme ça au moins, il me marque du Prozac....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par chezgreg
> alors je fais grave pitié avec mes 47 petit points
> 
> ...


non s'est juste un coup de pouce


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a pack bourrin massiffff



Y'avait ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je me demande ... Aurais-je mon prochain point disco par les 500 points reçus ou par la date anniversaire ...



je disais justement a Franswa avant hier,
qui de nous trois arrivera a 8 en premier....?????
mais avec les dates anniversaires, je vais etre a la ramasse....mais je me rattraperai sur le 10....
avec mes 10000.....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, mon psy me dit que c'est pas bon pour ce que j'ai....
> mais comme ça au moins, il me marque du Prozac....



C'est toujours ça de gagner !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y avait................
> y avait meme un pack nioube avec 1 post et 0 disco....
> 
> 
> ...


merde j' ai raté ca!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ça de gagner !



c'est plus sympa un bon prozac que de creer plusieurs pseudos juste pour s'auto bouller....


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Regarde mieux ...  !


  ok merci je comprends maintenant


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je disais justement a Franswa avant hier,
> qui de nous trois arrivera a 8 en premier....?????
> mais avec les dates anniversaires, je vais etre a la ramasse....mais je me rattraperai sur le 10....
> avec mes 10000.....



Sur la date c'est Franswa ça c'est sûr ... Et pour le boulage il est devant nous aussi il me semble  
Pour les 10000 on en reparlera !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, deja 61.......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus sympa un bon prozac que de creer plusieurs pseudos juste pour s'auto bouller....



Oui surtout qu'il en faut beaucoup pour que ce soit efficace !


----------



## le banni (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus sympa un bon prozac que de creer plusieurs pseudos juste pour s'auto bouller....



surtout en gris.....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> surtout en gris.....



Encore 10 et c'est bon !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sur la date c'est Franswa ça c'est sûr ... Et pour le boulage il est devant nous aussi il me semble
> Pour les 10000 on en reparlera !


s'est la course entre vous


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> surtout en gris.....


encore 10 et tu boulle vert


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la course entre vous



Non une entre-aide mutuelle on va dire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sur la date c'est Franswa ça c'est sûr ... Et pour le boulage il est devant nous aussi il me semble
> Pour les 10000 on en reparlera !



pour les 10000, c'est tout vu....

et pour les discos, c'est toi le preums et moi le dernier.........mais on est juste cote a cote....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la course entre vous



je prefere aussi, la formule de Stargazer, 
mais le plus marrant, c'est que chaqu'un a son avantage,
Franswa sa date d'inscription
Stargazer ses points disco
et moi le flood..... (d'ailleurs, j'ai plus de posts que sa majesté....)


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour les 10000, c'est tout vu....
> 
> et pour les discos, c'est toi le preums et moi le dernier.........mais on est juste cote a cote....



On verra ..   

Ah ouais pour les discos j'avais pas vu ... Ca s'est fait ce soir ... (merci GB et Lumai :love: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On verra ..



je t'ai laissé ta chance....
ou alors profite de cette nuit...
bon, je me casse au pays des songes...++


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je prefere aussi, la formule de Stargazer,
> mais le plus marrant, c'est que chaqu'un a son avantage,
> Franswa sa date d'inscription
> Stargazer ses points disco
> et moi le flood..... (d'ailleurs, j'ai plus de posts que sa majesté....)



Quelle belle analyse de la situation ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je prefere aussi, la formule de Stargazer,
> mais le plus marrant, c'est que chaqu'un a son avantage,
> Franswa sa date d'inscription
> Stargazer ses points disco
> et moi le flood..... (d'ailleurs, j'ai plus de posts que sa majesté....)


je vais pas courrir contre vous    

moi je boulle quand je peut (


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai laissé ta chance....
> ou alors profite de cette nuit...
> bon, je me casse au pays des songes...++



Non mais là c'est bon je serais là tous les jours !   

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai laissé ta chance....
> ou alors profite de cette nuit...
> bon, je me casse au pays des songes...++




alors @+ et bonne nuit

et moi je vais pas faire de vieux os non plus :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai laissé ta chance....
> ou alors profite de cette nuit...
> bon, je me casse au pays des songes...++



Et tu t'arrêtes même pas sur un compte rond ....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là c'est bon je serais là tous les jours !
> 
> Bonne nuit à toi !


demain je peut te boulé t'es passé N°26


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> demain je peut te boulé t'es passé N°26



C'est quand même pratique excel !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai laissé ta chance....
> ou alors profite de cette nuit...
> bon, je me casse au pays des songes...++


fait de beaux rêve


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle analyse de la situation ...




hop, en parlant d'analyse de la situation, il se pourrait que finalement SM ne soit pas le seul a avoir atteind les 6000 points disco....
regardez le nom de la situation disco de Foguenne....
mais est-ce seulement un nom ou ce qui risque d'arriver arrivera.....normalement et selon mais derniere nouvelle, non......





a suivre......


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même pratique excel !


oui je peut remonté a mes 60 dernier boullage


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> demain je peut te boulé t'es passé N°26



tu vois ca comment???


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu t'arrêtes même pas sur un compte rond ....



c'est fait....
non, plus maintenant, m****......


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui je peut remonté a mes 60 dernier boullage




ah ok  merci exel


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu vois ca comment???


je me suis fait un fichier exel avec tout de noté les 25 premier sont en rouge et apres en noir quand ils sont noir on peut en remettre une couche et je note aussi les gens que je doit boullé pour une bonne action.......

ma liste rouge et la liste des groupes ou je suis


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, en parlant d'analyse de la situation, il se pourrait que finalement SM ne soit pas le seul a avoir atteind les 6000 points disco....
> regardez le nom de la situation disco de Foguenne....
> mais est-ce seulement un nom ou ce qui risque d'arriver arrivera.....normalement et selon mais derniere nouvelle, non......
> 
> ...



On va suivre cela de près ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait un fichier exel avec tout de noté les 25 premier sont en rouge et apres en noir quand ils sont noir on peut en remettre une couche et je note aussi les gens que je doit boullé pour une bonne action.......
> 
> ma liste rouge et la liste des groupes ou je suis




t'es trop technique....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ah ok  merci exel



Faut suivre un peu !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop technique....


j ai pas de mémoire s'est tout


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait....
> non, plus maintenant, m****......



Allez plus que 2 ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez plus que 3 ...


non 2


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va suivre cela de près ...



tu m'etonnes, m'enfin, un modo du bar a 1 post, je voudrait voir ça.....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes, m'enfin, un modo du bar a 1 post, je voudrait voir ça.....



Clair !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez plus que 2 ...


j'ai rien dit


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez plus que 2 ...






Bonne nuit.......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non 2



Et non il a fini ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes, m'enfin, un modo du bar a 1 post, je voudrait voir ça.....


sa peut être drôle


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit.......



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et non il a fini ...


oui mais le modo a dit 60 seconde


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le modo a dit 60 seconde



C'est pour ça que j'ai un chrono à côté de moi ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

un un petit thé une clope et ...... et ..............  et rien comme dab


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un un petit thé une clope et ...... et ..............  et rien comme dab



Clope et thé c'est déjà pas si mal !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'ai un chrono à côté de moi ...


moi j ai mit le micro onde


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le modo a dit 60 seconde




franchement j'ai rien saisi   :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> franchement j'ai rien saisi   :rateau:



je dois y aller 

@+ 

bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> franchement j'ai rien saisi   :rateau:



C'est parce que tu postes pas assez vite ...  
Tente de faire deux messages à la suite (tu enchaînes direct sur le 2éme) et tu verras !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Clope et thé c'est déjà pas si mal !


s'est sure je mange a ma fain  je peut boire quand j ai soif et j ai même des loisir alors que demande le peuple.



si le peuple ne veut rien, perso je donne se que vous voulez pour trouvé l'amour.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je dois y aller
> 
> @+
> 
> bonne nuit



Bonn nuit à toi alors !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je dois y aller
> 
> @+
> 
> bonne nuit


a demain 
fait de beaux rêve

ting l'eaux est chaude!


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que tu postes pas assez vite ...
> Tente de faire deux messages à la suite (tu enchaînes direct sur le 2éme) et tu verras !


  ah ca 

je connais c'est super chiant 
car tu clic 2ou 3 fois pour que le 2éme passe


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

merci 
ciao 
a demain


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ah ca
> 
> je connais c'est super chiant
> car tu clic 2ou 3 fois pour que le 2éme passe



Voilà ! C'est de ça dont parlait toys ! Et pas besoin de cliquer faut attendre une minute ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ! C'est de ça dont parlait toys ! Et pas besoin de cliquer faut attendre une minute ...


en générale je m'en tape une bonne quizaine par soir de ces 60 seconde  
mais s'est pour le bien des forums


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

pod caste num 3 de mac G youpi


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en générale je m'en tape une bonne quizaine par soir de ces 60 seconde
> mais s'est pour le bien des forums



Oui mais à force tu commences à prendre le rythme ...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pod caste num 3 de mac G youpi



Pour le moment j'ai écouté que l'interview du poisson !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais à force tu commences à prendre le rythme ...


en fait des foi sa roule pile poil et d'autre non


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait des foi sa roule pile poil et d'autre non



C'est vrai y'a toujours des couacs de temps à autre ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment j'ai écouté que l'interview du poisson !


bien je suis en plein dedant et le bocal mieux que dans le deux bientôt il auront un super son  
le truc qui est louche s'est qu'on entend un ventilo derrière


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai y'a toujours des couacs de temps à autre ...


pas grave sa fait pas mal en plus il dise rien quand on abuse du 60 sec.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien je suis en plein dedant et le bocal mieux que dans le deux bientôt il auront un super son
> le truc qui est louche s'est qu'on entend un ventilo derrière



Doc a peut-être eu chaud pendant l'interview ..


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Doc a peut-être eu chaud pendant l'interview ..


le ventilo dans le bocal sa sent le truc a la claude francois ça


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le ventilo dans le bocal sa sent le truc a la claude francois ça



bzzzzz .... On dirait bien ....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bzzzzz .... On dirait bien ....


il parle de le grug le mec qui a fait ma signature


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il parle de le grug le mec qui a fait ma signature



Oui faut toujours citer les grands auteurs !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut toujours citer les grands auteurs !


elle est très belle sa phrase!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle est très belle sa phrase!



La fin aussi ! 

D'ailleurs elle s'arrête où l'originale du poisson ?


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La fin aussi !


merci 

tien matte ça s'est trop de la ballehttp://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> tien matte ça s'est trop de la ballehttp://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/



Oui j'ai déjà vu ! 

C'est vrai que le principe est excellent !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai déjà vu !
> 
> C'est vrai que le principe est excellent !


il est dejas sortie se truc de fou?


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

4 heure du mat j'ai des frissons
même pas fatigué mais demain faut se levé!
j'hesite encore a pas dormir.


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

4 heure du mat j'ai des frissons
même pas fatigué mais demain faut se levé!
j'hesite encore a pas dormir.




tu connais des bon podcaste?


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

deux a la suite!

juste for flood


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

et dans la même minute!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est dejas sortie se truc de fou?



Non je crois pas qu'il soit encore sorti ...


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je crois pas qu'il soit encore sorti ...


merde je suis fan de ce clavier.
quand on utilise plein de logi s'est super!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 4 heure du mat j'ai des frissons
> même pas fatigué mais demain faut se levé!
> j'hesite encore a pas dormir.
> 
> ...


 
Pour le moment je me suis pas trop investi dans la découverte des podcasts ... J'ai écouté que celui de MacGé pour le moment !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde je suis fan de ce clavier.
> quand on utilise plein de logi s'est super!



Il arrivera bien assez tôt va !


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment je me suis pas trop investi dans la découverte des podcasts ... J'ai écouté que celui de MacGé pour le moment !


pareil mais bon je vais partir a leur recherche dès que j'ai du temps  mais bon on peut pas posté n'importe quoi ett cherché des podcaste en même temps.


sur ce je vais aller tenté de dormir un poil se qui n'est pas gagnier vus que j'ai une patate d'enfert.


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

faite de beaux rêve tout ceux qui passeront ici avant que je me leve.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

je vais pas tarder non plus ... juste le temps de faire un compte rond !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faite de beaux rêve tout ceux qui passeront ici avant que je me leve.



Bonne nuit à toi toys !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Discovery (suite... et fin   )

Si les conditions météos* s'y prêtent le crash est pour dans la matinée...  

*La météo n'est pas terrible pour l'instant vont certainement devoir refaire des tours de manège...  

_La commandanteuse a déjà attrapé la queue du Mickey... :mouais:_​


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> _La commandanteuse a déjà attrapé la queue du Mickey... :mouais:_


C'est lequel qui s'appelle Mickey ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Discovery (suite... et fin   )
> 
> Si les conditions météos* s'y prêtent le crash est pour dans la matinée...




precisement a 11h08 mais de quelle ville?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Good morning :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Good morning :bebe:



Hey! Babies


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> precisement a 11h08 mais de quelle ville?


Il fait toujours 11h08 quelque part... :mouais:  

Mode edit : Aux dernières nouvelles la météo c'est cata sur la Floride, on envisage de la faire tomber en Californie plutôt...  

L'Irak pourrait prêter l'aéroport de Bagdad selon Al kaïda...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

je viens de tomber sur  ce smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est beau n'est pas  ?      

il en pense quoi le sage ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber sur  ce smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est le préféré d'Huexley, mais de là à afaire un lien avec Jean Moulin, faut pas pousser


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

*VIIIIIIIIIIIITE !!!*
empêchez Gregg de se sauver maintenant que SM est là !




 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le préféré d'Huexley, mais de là à afaire un lien avec Jean Moulin, faut pas pousser




j'ai deja bus pas mal des cafés
lu et relu ton post et .......

pourquoi les dindes ne comprennent rien sans une explication poussé ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




menteur !!!!!!!!!!      

j'ai rien dans ma boite a lettre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

*11h03 !!!!!!!!!!*

dans 5 minute a 11h08 il y aura un grand boummmmm ou des applaudissements ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja bus pas mal des cafés
> lu et relu ton post et .......
> 
> pourquoi les dindes ne comprennent rien sans une explication poussé ?


Comme je n'ai plus l'adsl chez moi je voulais que mon premier post soit... , ah ben j'ai oublié le mot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'ai plus l'adsl chez moi je voulais que mon premier post soit... , ah ben j'ai oublié le mot




voilà une excellente explication où j'ai tout compris enfin !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *11h03 !!!!!!!!!!*
> dans 5 minute a 11h08 il y aura un grand boummmmm ou des applaudissements ?


Le crash est reporté d'au moins une heure... , Z'arriveront pil poil pendant l'apéro... :love:


----------



## NED (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'ai plus l'adsl chez moi je voulais que mon premier post soit... , ah ben j'ai oublié le mot



PARFAIT ??
ou plutôt IMPARFAIT ???
MOUSTACHU plutôt hein?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise



Vi, je suis de retour   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber sur  ce smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est un smiley pour Dool çà !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, je suis de retour   :love:



Le retour du Jedi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

oppppppp , encore un p'tit coup de 




























je l'aime bien, vous l'avez remarqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oppppppp , encore un p'tit coup de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut dire qu'il est exellent


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le retour du Jedi ?


Nan, le retour du Trooper    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'il est exellent




rendons donc ommage a son createur


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

Ah mais euh...et Huex qui me dit rien...  ... Mais il manque de bleu ce smiley je trouve 

M'enfin j'aime bien aussi ! 

:love:


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

:rose: désolé hein je savais pas 


et oui c est mon smiley préféré


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> :rose: désolé hein je savais pas
> 
> 
> et oui c est mon smiley préféré



Rha j'le savais que t'étais fan de moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> :rose: désolé hein je savais pas
> 
> 
> et oui c est mon smiley préféré





maintenant tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











est que tu vas nous l'integrer dans les smileys macG?


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que tu vas nous l'integrer dans les smileys macG?





 :hein: hors de question, lé a moi !!!! gnii


pour me faire pardonner :






   vala il est en bleu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> :hein: hors de question, lé a moi !!!! gnii
> 
> 
> pour me faire pardonner :
> ...





donc a chaque fois je dois mettre le © ?????   


pfffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit : je le vois pas bleu to new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais plutot emeraude !!!


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un voit une différence ?? Moi nan j'vois pas   

You're the best My HuexNick (même si un Huexley part aussi vite qu'il est venu et ne repassera surement pas par là avant longtemps...j'le dis !    )

:love:

 principessa, j'ai pas perdu ma journée ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

hep!   :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hep!   :sleep:


 :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

Franswa ! 

 :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Salut les Bretons


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Pour l'instant Discovery est sur le dos... on voit que c'est une femme qui pilote...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Salut à tous 
Bon alors elle s'écrase cette navette que TF1 puisse battre un record d'audience ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




bof bof , comme surprise t'es pas trop foulé :
juste un petit boulage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> Bon alors elle s'écrase cette navette que TF1 puisse battre un record d'audience ? :rateau:





haaa ban non !!!!!!!!      
moi je suis sur euronews !!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise



Bis repetitas    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

alors là il faudras m'expliquer .....non enfin je prefere pas      

on va lancer des fusées pour ralentir la navette


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour tout l'monde


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

Vouaaa ! Ça c'est du smiley !!! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

DCZ


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

chalut Pierrou


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaa ! Ça c'est du smiley !!! :love:




oui !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

mais il ne veux pas le mettre  dans ceux de macg     







 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Le smiley lapin..... c'est pas un peu tendancieux ça ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

Ptite questions aux utilisateurs d'Adium pour le réseau MSN: arrivez-vous à vous connecter aujourd'hui ou est-ce juste moi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ptite questions aux utilisateurs d'Adium pour le réseau MSN: arrivez-vous à vous connecter aujourd'hui ou est-ce juste moi?




j'ai ouvert msn et sa marche  


edit , ouvert aussi adium est là aussi sa marche


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ouvert msn et sa marche
> 
> 
> edit , ouvert aussi adium est là aussi sa marche


 ppfff bon ok... 
Merci, au moins je sais que c'est chez moi que le problème se trouve...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Ca se précise, plus que 20 minutes... y'a un marchand de casques dans votre secteur...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Je trouve ça a gerber de diffuser cet atterissage pour pouvoir avoir des images chocs et un scoop dans le cas d'un drame en direct  
Les médias me dégoutent :casse:  :sick:


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> même si un Huexley part aussi vite qu'il est venu et ne repassera surement pas par là avant longtemps...j'le dis



 effectivement j'ai eu ma période de flood y'a longtemps


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça a gerber de diffuser cet atterissage pour pouvoir avoir des images chocs et un scoop dans le cas d'un drame en direct
> Les médias me dégoutent :casse:  :sick:


Sont à l'affut... ces charognards, mais ce coup ci peuvent aller se brosser... 100 contre 1 que ça va pas faire BOUM et tant mieux, j'l'aime bien Eileen Collins... :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

ballot, ils ont réussi... tant pis pour TFI
 :rateau:


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tant pis pour FI



Funérailles Internationales ?


----------



## Pifou (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça a gerber de diffuser cet atterissage pour pouvoir avoir des images chocs et un scoop dans le cas d'un drame en direct
> Les médias me dégoutent :casse:  :sick:


 
Exactement comme toi ... j'étais même persuadé qu'elle s'était posée hier car, comme je l'ai dit à ma femme, sinon on en aurait entendu parlé  Et bien non, c'était juste un report pour mauvais temps  (Air France aurait bien du prendre les mêmes précautions pour son A340 à Toronto  ... on peut en rire, tout le monde est sauf).


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Ce fut un crash en douceur...


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Tout ce foin pour un atterissage somme toute, pas très original ^^


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> effectivement j'ai eu ma période de flood y'a longtemps



Ouais mais t'y reviens plus vite que prévu apparement


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais t'y reviens plus vite que prévu apparement




C'est comme les drogues, le corps il n'oublie jamais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme les drogues, le corps il n'oublie jamais


 'tin t'es chiant avec ta bête signature, jme suis vraiment senti con quand jsuis tombé sur ça en voulant te citer...





:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

le corps le coprs un peu gonflé ça non 
?


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le corps le coprs un peu gonflé ça non
> ?




Y'a un peu de ca  c'est surtout en terme d'éfficacité au taf que ca complique les choses :rateau:



bien jouré la signature


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le corps le coprs un peu gonflé ça non
> ?



Gonflage de corps caverneux ?    :rose:  :love:


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Gonflage de corps caverneux ?    :rose:  :love:



C'est pour ca que tu te trimballes tout le temps en armure ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

:sleep:.....salut......:sleep:....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.....salut......:sleep:....


 'jour stook


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour stook



Deja debout ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Hello Huex !


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Hello Huex !



comment va ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Deja debout ?



moui, ça y est, je me leve.....:sleep:....
Salut Huexley, on te vois pas souvent ici....


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Non effectivement, ca devrait pas trop durer qui plus est


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> comment va ?


Comme un jour de boulot normal...  :hein: 
Mais bon, j'ai mon ADSL et mon WiFi est opérationnel depuis ce matin (j'ai reçu la carte pour ma Freebox), alors je bosse depuis la terrasse. :love:


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comme un jour de boulot normal...  :hein:
> Mais bon, j'ai mon ADSL et mon WiFi est opérationnel depuis ce matin (j'ai reçu la carte pour ma Freebox), alors je bosse depuis la terrasse. :love:



Alors ca te fait quoi d'avoir le ternet rapide ? Z'ont finit de te gonfler avec ton central ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca te fait quoi d'avoir le ternet rapide ? Z'ont finit de te gonfler avec ton central ?


Même pas... je suis en ReADSL en attendant que le central ADSL2+ puisse être connecté au réseau.
Mais bon avoir un débit presque 20 fois supérieur à celui d'avant c'est déjà bien !


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Même pas... je suis en ReADSL en attendant que le central ADSL2+ puisse être connecté au réseau.
> Mais bon avoir un débit presque 20 fois supérieur à celui d'avant c'est déjà bien !



Moi c est l'inverse, je quitte l'adsl 2+ pour allez je sais pas trop vers quoi :'(


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Rholalaaa j'aimerais trop avoir du Wifi chez moi pour pouvoir utiliser mon iBook sur l'internet partout ( et cesser de me battre avec ma soeur pour savoir qui va utiliser le modem de la maison sur son ordi )


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

<pub> le Wrt 54G de Lynksis est ton ami  </pub>


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

Wooow, *20 minutes* de vide complet dans ce thread, mais que ce passe-t-il?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Wooow, *20 minutes* de vide complet dans ce thread, mais que ce passe-t-il?  :rateau:



On t'attendait !    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> <pub> le Wrt 54G de Lynksis est ton ami  </pub>


Moi je suis plutôt Zyxel.  
Jamais eu d'ennuis avec le matos Zyxel. Et la hotline (payante bien sûr...) est très efficace ! Les gars résolvent les soucis en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire. Des vrais pros réseau connaissant bien leur matos, un régal pour des gars comme moi qui connectent tout avec n'importe quoi, un peu partout dans le monde.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'attendait !    :rateau:


 Je vois... 

Bon c'est pas tout, mais y'a ces bêtes machines de muscu qui m'attendent, je vais encore devoir aller soufrir pendant une bonne heure... et tout ça pour plaire aux filles, si c'est pas pitoyable...

Heureusement, après ça, je ne me prive pas de réconfort 






Bonne aprem' à tous!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>


Effectivement, il faut du sport pour évacuer tout çà !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Wooow, *20 minutes* de vide complet dans ce thread, mais que ce passe-t-il?  :rateau:



Y a trop de nouveaux fils a la con, trop dur de poster partout....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Y a trop de nouveaux fils a la con, trop dur de poster partout....



C'est pas faux en effet !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Y a trop de nouveaux fils a la con, trop dur de poster partout....


Apparemment la bombe atomique en fait parti ...
...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment la bombe atomique en fait parti ...
> ...



D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette manie de faire tout le temps des sondages ?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette manie de faire tout le temps des sondages ?


Plus ludique ...
... et surtout connaître l'opinion de chacun !


nan j'déconne ..
... je m'entraîne au vote du public ..
... car j'ai été accepté à "qui veut gagner des millions"


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette manie de faire tout le temps des sondages ?



y sonde partout ou y peuve les pauvres


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment la bombe atomique en fait parti ...
> ...



ton fil.....
le probleme de ton fil, c'est qu'il a trop de chance de deriver et de tomber dans l'actuallité....
(d'aiileurs, c'est deja un peu le cas....)
et du coup, on se retrouve avec un fil non historique, mais politique et ça, des fois, c'est limite....
encore que ces temps ci, les fils politiques survivent bien du fait de la bonne tenu de chacun....
ils en deviennent meme interessant....


enifn....


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment la bombe atomique en fait parti ...
> ...


......î
Tu te fais de la pub? ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Plus ludique ...
> ... et surtout connaître l'opinion de chacun !
> 
> 
> ...



les sondages, dans la plus part du temps pour ne pas avoir les choix devant moi, je repond en cochant la premiere case....au moins c'est fait....


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ton fil.....
> le probleme de ton fil, c'est qu'il a trop de chance de deriver et de tomber dans l'actuallité....
> (d'aiileurs, c'est deja un peu le cas....)
> et du coup, on se retrouve avec un fil non historique, mais politique et ça, des fois, c'est limite....
> ...


Le problème est que l'actualité veut que l'on parle de l'iran ...
... et qui dit iran dit politique international ...
... mais je trouve les remarques de chacun (sur ce fil) trés intéréssante ...


mais quand le sujet sera épuisé on recentre (j'ai mes jockers)


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les sondages, dans la plus part du temps pour ne pas avoir les choix devant moi, je repond en cochant la premiere case....au moins c'est fait....


ah dommage, tu biaises les résultats alors ....
... tu as la même réaction même quand y'a que 2 choix ?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que l'actualité veut que l'on parle de l'iran ...
> ... et qui dit iran dit politique international ...
> ... mais je trouve les remarques de chacun (sur ce fil) trés intéréssante ...
> 
> ...



l'actualité veut que l'on parle de ce que l'on veut......l'iran, l'iran.......
j'en ai marre de ces medias qui joue la carte de la terreur....
la corée du nord a la Bombe, on ne nous casse pas autant les oreilles avec.......
et le Pakistan.....
apres tout comme le disait Foguenne, pourquoi pas.....
a croire que les media nous prepare a une intervention americaine......


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ah dommage, tu biaises les résultats alors ....
> ... tu as la même réaction même quand y'a que 2 choix ?



j'aime fausser les resultats........
de toute facon, dans les trois quart des sondages, les gens repondent comme on veut qu'ils repondent.......
y a qu'a voir les sondages politiques...........
et je ne crois pas que Finn me contredise....
en tout cas, c'est ce qu'il en sort apres Trois jours a classer et analyser des sondages avec ma copines ...
pour faire avancer son etude, je lui file un coup de main et je peux te dire que l'on fait dire ce que l'on veut a ses sondages....
question de points de vue ....


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a croire que les media nous prepare a une intervention americaine......



baf, au poin ou on en est...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Waow....c'est la premiere fois que je fais deux post aussi long dans ce fil....


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Waow....c'est la premiere fois que je fais deux post aussi long dans ce fil....



je dirais qu'1 mot BRAVO Stook   (enfin ça fait 2...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

tiens, j'ai la preuve que l'italie aussi a la bombe anatomique.....
et en plus, ils en ont plein.... ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

bon, je vais prendre l'air..... :sleep:




Pitin®, mais j'avais pas vu......27 messages / jours.......


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'actualité veut que l'on parle de ce que l'on veut......l'iran, l'iran.......
> j'en ai marre de ces medias qui joue la carte de la terreur....
> la corée du nord a la Bombe, on ne nous casse pas autant les oreilles avec.......
> et le Pakistan.....
> ...


C'est vrai, mais ne pas en parler serait encore plus grave ...
... et de temps en temps sur m6 je regarde ma nounou comme ça pas de problème 


Tu as raison on est aujourd'hui dans la culture de la peur tout tend à vouloir nous effrayer ...
... autant les pubs, que le cinéma que les médias


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime fausser les resultats........
> de toute facon, dans les trois quart des sondages, les gens repondent comme on veut qu'ils repondent.......
> y a qu'a voir les sondages politiques...........
> et je ne crois pas que Finn me contredise....
> ...


Tu soulèves une trés grande question ...
... peux t on dire ce qu'on veux on sondage ...

... dans mon école on nous dit que la réponse est bien évidemment "oui" à 100% ...
... le plus simple des sondages peux nous manipuler


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Waow....c'est la premiere fois que je fais deux post aussi long dans ce fil....


Félicitation, tu es inspiré à ce que je vois ...
... tes bombes sont mieux que les miennes !:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais ne pas en parler serait encore plus grave ...
> ... et de temps en temps sur m6 je regarde ma nounou comme ça pas de problème




oui, parlons en.....ça va changer le monde......  
on a vu a quel point l'impact de opinion publique avait changé les choses durant la derniere guerre en Irak.....


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2005)

Ici, c'est le bar, alors on picole...  Tournée de picon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ici, c'est le bar, alors on picole...  Tournée de picon.




Pitin®, t'as raison......


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitin®, t'as raison......


 
moi je suis assez dégouté d'avoir loupé le revival bouddhique du bar 

je veux bien une bière, tiens!


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, parlons en.....ça va changer le monde......
> on a vu a quel point l'impact de opinion publique avait changé les choses durant la derniere guerre en Irak.....


Oui mais maintenant tu sais ...
... sur qui la France peut compter et ne pas compter en cas de pépin !!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ici, c'est le bar, alors on picole...  Tournée de picon.



Merci pour ces paroles justes et bonnes !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Y'en a qui sont bourés déja ?? ...
... pour qu'aprés la politique je parle philo


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

attends je vais me servir une vodka.... apres tu pourras commencer, Argo !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> attends je vais me servir une vodka.... apres tu pourras commencer, Argo !


Ah ok !! tardes pas ...
... je pense que je vais commencer par :
" Pensez-vous que l'amour est la chose la plus important en ce monde pour un homme " (sauf si sa hum hum put)


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> " Pensez-vous que l'amour est la chose la plus important en ce monde pour un homme "


Après l'argent et l'alcool,  oui, certainement :rateau:

( vais m'en chercher une deuxième  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> " Pensez-vous que l'amour est la chose la plus important en ce monde pour un homme " (sauf si sa hum hum put)



Oui



Ah pardon j'avais lu sexe...



alors non...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déformation professionnelle ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Déformation professionnelle ?




Je ne vois pas ce que mon (mes )métier(s) ont à voir là dedans... :mouais:



Sinon, je me demandais... Quelqu'un sait ce que Babouel est devenu?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

bonne soirée, ce fut un après midi de très haut niveau pour macgé    
(la copine... etc) warrfff


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée, ce fut un après midi de très haut niveau pour macgé
> (la copine... etc) warrfff


Ne mets pas tous les fils dans le même sac ...
... tu risquerais de faire des noeuds


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Bon et d'un de fermé...! c'était un fil un peu puant d'ailleurs, y'a celui d'Hiroshima maintenant, j'ose pas y aller de peur de m'y radier...  Pour celui de la cuisine y'a même pas de recettes...


----------



## Freezy (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> y'a celui d'Hiroshima maintenant, j'ose pas y aller de peur de m'y radier...


Tu as plutôt peur de rien comprendre à ce qui s'y dit


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as plutôt peur de rien comprendre à ce qui s'y dit


Si je te dis "Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qu'ont connus Napoléon" tu comprends quoi?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Si je te dis "Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qu'ont connus Napoléon" tu comprends quoi?


Et si moi je te dis "Pour pouvoir mieux avancer dans le présent, nos erreurs les plus lointaines soient-elles ne sont pas oubliés"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais maintenant tu sais ...
> ... sur qui la France peut compter et ne pas compter en cas de pépin !!



Bien que dans ce sujet, on peut parler de tout ce qu'on veut (c'est comme le fil dans la nuit - le flood en moins-, il n'y a de thème que celui que l'on donne), mais pour ce qui touche à la politique et/ou à la bombe atomique il existe déjà des sujets consacrés.

Pour moi ce sera birlou à la place du picon


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis assez dégouté d'avoir loupé le revival bouddhique du bar
> 
> je veux bien une bière, tiens!




pitin®, pareil........




			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait ce que Babouel est devenu?



Ben, je me posais la meme question.....c'est comme tigrou, on ne le voit plus du tout....
et combien d'autre..............


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, pareil........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Etrange ces gars qui débarquent, floodent comme des tarés pendant un mois ou deux et disparaissent aussi vite qu'ils sont venus... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bien que dans ce sujet, on peut parler de tout ce qu'on veut (c'est comme le fil dans la nuit - le flood en moins-, il n'y a de thème que celui que l'on donne), mais pour ce qui touche à la politique et/ou à la bombe atomique il existe déjà des sujets consacrés.
> 
> Pour moi ce sera birlou à la place du picon




tiens, un bon birlou...en voila une idée......
vous descendez pour la feria de nimes.....? ( en tout cas, on compte sur vous...)
si oui, ramene donc un peu de ton bon Birlou....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je me posais la meme question.....c'est comme tigrou, on ne le voit plus du tout....
> et combien d'autre..............



Oui ... Peut-être en vacances ...


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais maintenant tu sais ...
> ... sur qui la France peut compter et ne pas compter en cas de pépin !!



tu vois, Fab'Fab
des fois les choses les choses sont mal faites,
certains bons disparaissent,
et d'autre apparaissent,
ça me fait penser a ta signature Finn


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... Peut-être en vacances ...



depuis un bail concernant Babouel......
sacrées vacances....


ps: c'est Laurentibook que j'aimerai bien revoir, il avait un projet que j'aurai aimé voir fini........


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> depuis un bail concernant Babouel......
> sacrées vacances....



Oui lui c'est vrai ...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un bon birlou...en voila une idée......
> si oui, ramene donc un peu de ton bon Birlou....


Ben j'en ai bu des trucs et pas toujours très bons, là je découvre et suis tenté...

*C'est ici !!!*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime fausser les resultats........
> de toute facon, dans les trois quart des sondages, les gens repondent comme on veut qu'ils repondent.......
> y a qu'a voir les sondages politiques...........
> et je ne crois pas que Finn me contredise....
> ...



En effet, l'outil et la technique utilisée dans une recherche détermine très fortement les résultats. Or des outils comme les sondages se basent sur des déclarations de comportements ou d'attitudes et ce de façon explicite. Il y a de fortes chances que ce que nous disons ne reflète pas la réalité mais soit influencé par les normes par exemple.

Donc en choisissant des techniques explicites plutot qu'implicite, on peut orienter (par la connaissance des biais qu'implique une technique) les résultats. De même la construction d'un questionnaire ou d'un sondage peut favoriser les résultats. 

Je ne m'étends pas plus, la flemme, pas le temps et puis ce n'est pas le lieu


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, l'outil et la technique utilisée dans une recherche détermine très fortement les résultats. Or des outils comme les sondages se basent sur des déclarations de comportements ou d'attitudes et ce de façon explicite. Il y a de fortes chances que ce que nous disons ne reflète pas la réalité mais soit influencé par les normes par exemple.
> 
> Donc en choisissant des techniques explicites plutot qu'implicite, on peut orienter (par la connaissance des biais qu'implique une technique) les résultats. De même la construction d'un questionnaire ou d'un sondage peut favoriser les résultats.
> 
> Je ne m'étends pas plus, la flemme, pas le temps et puis ce n'est pas le lieu



c'est deja beaucoup, merci mon cher.............


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bien que dans ce sujet, on peut parler de tout ce qu'on veut (c'est comme le fil dans la nuit - le flood en moins-, il n'y a de thème que celui que l'on donne), mais pour ce qui touche à la politique et/ou à la bombe atomique il existe déjà des sujets consacrés.



Que ce soit sur le fil que j'ai crée ou un autre, qu'on dévit un peu du sujet ou pas... que veux tu prouver ? Sur des sujets comme cela (qui soulève tellement de choses) et avec toutes les idées qu'ils y avaient c'est dur de ne pas dévier ! ...

... mon but était de connaître les opinions de chacun par des remarques constructifs et argumentées ... le but à été atteind ! Et je vous en remercie tous ! Ne base pas ton argumentation sur des détails ! 




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera birlou à la place du picon



Que dire ? Ton rôle de modo aurait pu, je sais pas redresser mon fil s'il déviait trop à ton goût ... mais si tu préfères ça ... ne critiques pas les remarques que chacun a apporter à la discussion (c'est loin d'être du flood) si tu l'as lu en entier tu aurais dû apprécier autant que moi ! (Pourquoi n'as tu pas participer, ton opinion aurait était la bienvenue) 


Ps : Aucun sujet sur la bombe existe atomique 
Tu parles de Mp Pourquoi ce post ? Cherches tu à me faire mal voir des autres !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, l'outil et la technique utilisée dans une recherche détermine très fortement les résultats. Or des outils comme les sondages se basent sur des déclarations de comportements ou d'attitudes et ce de façon explicite. Il y a de fortes chances que ce que nous disons ne reflète pas la réalité mais soit influencé par les normes par exemple.
> 
> Donc en choisissant des techniques explicites plutot qu'implicite, on peut orienter (par la connaissance des biais qu'implique une technique) les résultats. De même la construction d'un questionnaire ou d'un sondage peut favoriser les résultats.
> 
> Je ne m'étends pas plus, la flemme, pas le temps et puis ce n'est pas le lieu



Tu fais de la psychologie sociale toi, non ...? :rateau:


----------



## NED (9 Août 2005)

Bien dit Finn !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en ai bu des trucs et pas toujours très bons, là je découvre et suis tenté...
> 
> *C'est ici !!!*



C'est l'apéro officiel pour les AES clermontoises maintenant  (enfin çà et la guiness, le pastis au micro-ondes, les bouchons de zoub zoub, le saint-pourcain ...   )


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, Fab'Fab
> des fois les choses les choses sont mal faites,
> certains bons disparaissent,
> et d'autre apparaissent,
> ça me fait penser a ta signature Finn


Apparemment tu es important ici ...
Amok repète sans cesse que si l'on est pas content ici vous n'avez qu'a partir ...

avec ce genre de remarque pourquoi rester ? en tout cas pour moi ? Vire moi au lieu de faire des remarques comme ça à mon, sujet tout le temps ? Pourquoi?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ...........



tu n'as pas bien compris, il voulait dire que la politique (tout comme la religioin) est habituellement prohibé...
donc dans ce fil, la politique n'a pas sa place, ça evite les derives....
et quand aux autres fils sur la bombe, ben, il y a deja le tiens...
il ne fait aucune reference a ton fil......


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas bien compris, il voulait dire que la politique (tout comme la religioin) est habituellement prohibé...
> donc dans ce fil, la politique n'a pas sa place, ça evite les derives....
> et quand aux autres fils sur la bombe, ben, il y a deja le tiens...
> il ne fait aucune reference a ton fil......



laisse tomber, ça sert a rien





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment tu es important ici ...
> Amok repète sans cesse que si l'on est pas content ici vous n'avez qu'a partir ...
> 
> avec ce genre de remarque pourquoi rester ? en tout cas pour moi ? Vire moi au lieu de faire des remarques comme ça à mon, sujet tout le temps ? Pourquoi?



mais non, reste mon petit,
tu m'amuse bien


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment tu es important ici ...
> Amok repète sans cesse que si l'on est pas content ici vous n'avez qu'a partir ...
> 
> avec ce genre de remarque pourquoi rester ? en tout cas pour moi ? Vire moi au lieu de faire des remarques comme ça à mon, sujet tout le temps ? Pourquoi?


 
Parce que... peut être, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Que ce soit sur le fil que j'ai crée ou un autre, qu'on dévit un peu du sujet ou pas... que veux tu prouver ? Sur des sujets comme cela (qui soulève tellement de choses) et avec toutes les idées qu'ils y avaient c'est dur de ne pas dévier ! ...
> 
> ... mon but était de connaître les opinions de chacun par des remarques constructifs et argumentées ... le but à été atteind ! Et je vous en remercie tous ! Ne base pas ton argumentation sur des détails !
> 
> ...


 
Je ne dis plus rien pour les fautes de frappe et certaines fautes d'ortho...

J'espère que tout le monde a remarqué mes efforts , mais à l'inverse il y aurait peut être un effort à faire, afin d'éviter d'avoir à déchiffrer...

C'est chiant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Que ce soit sur le fil que j'ai crée ou un autre, qu'on dévit un peu du sujet ou pas... que veux tu prouver ? Sur des sujets comme cela (qui soulève tellement de choses) et avec toutes les idées qu'ils y avaient c'est dur de ne pas dévier ! ...
> 
> ... mon but était de connaître les opinions de chacun par des remarques constructifs et argumentées ... le but à été atteind ! Et je vous en remercie tous ! Ne base pas ton argumentation sur des détails !
> 
> ...



Il a vraiment fait des dégats Maamut je crois  à commencer par une lobotomie :casse:
C'est pas possible, tu prends des trucs Argo non ? Arrete la dope ca a des effets néfastes à court terme sur le ciboulot ...

Bon reprennons (à temps perdu).

la remarque que je fait ici (dans le sujet de flood desfois que tu piges pas tout .. enfin juste desfois ... ) est valable pour CE sujet, c'est clair non ? Si tu as envie de parler de la bombe atomique tu as un sujet pour çà c'est meme ton tien, c'est clair non là aussi ou je parle chinois ? Alors pour ce type de contenu, c'est là bas pas ici ok ?
Alors arrete ton baratin sur ce que je veux chercher à démontrer ou sur mon argumentation. Essaye déjà de lire et de comprendre ce que j'ai écrit et arreted'interpréter et  d'extrapoler   
Quand à mon rôle de modo, je  e connais merci, mais c'est vrai que j'attendais qu'un nioob come toi vienne me donner des leçons de modération .. j'apprécie 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> (Pourquoi n'as tu pas participer, ton opinion aurait était la bienvenue)



Tu cherches vraiment le bâton pour te faire battre toi ?  ... 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Cherches tu à me faire mal voir des autres !



Je n'ai pas vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas besoin de çà pour obtenir ce genre d'effet. C'est qui déjà qui parlait d'un sondage sur argothian ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis plus rien pour les fautes de frappe et certaines fautes d'ortho...
> 
> J'espère que tout le monde a remarqué mes efforts , mais à l'inverse il y aurait peut être un effort à faire, afin d'éviter d'avoir à déchiffrer...
> 
> C'est chiant...




Une fois décrypté" c'est pire : y a comme une 2ième couche à l'intérieur


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

On rigole quand même...


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant...






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il a vraiment fait des dégats Maamut je crois  à commencer par une lobotomie :casse:




hum!
ça abrase sévère ici !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

gregg a vendu son pseudo ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

waow....vous petez la forme les mecs.....
c'est rare de vous voir comme ça.......  
ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps......(celui d'avant que je m'inscrive...)


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow....vous petez la forme les mecs.....
> c'est rare de vous voir comme ça.......
> ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps......(celui d'avant que je m'inscrive...)


 
A qui le dis tu ???!!


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gregg a vendu son pseudo ?????


Non il cherche le bâton pour se faire pendre...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

C'est quoi ici des conseils ou de la moquerie ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

ça ressemblerait plutôt à une execution, à mon avis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ici des conseils ou de la moquerie ?




fais ton choix :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Des conseils, je pense ! pour mes futurs posts et thread !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas besoin de çà pour obtenir ce genre d'effet. C'est qui déjà qui parlait d'un sondage sur argothian ?


Pas génial à mon avis les résultats ...


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ici des conseils ou de la moquerie ?





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemblerait plutôt à une execution, à mon avis...



hum?
je réfléchis
hum?
comme Sonny !
*execution !*


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ici des conseils ou de la moquerie ?


les conseils t'ont déjà été donnés, alors bah reste plus que la moquerie, arythmétiquement parlant


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> hum?
> je réfléchis
> hum?
> comme Sonny !
> *execution !*


Va falloir rechanger d'avatar ...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les conseils t'ont déjà été donnés, alors bah reste plus que la moquerie, arythmétiquement parlant



C'est beau les soustractions ....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Des conseils, je pense ! pour mes futurs posts et thread !


t'as bien un fil qui marche pas trop mal nan ?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien un fil qui marche pas trop mal nan ?


Faut le remonter un peu il est loin en ce moment ... 


... et vu que j'ai rien à confesser ... je peux pas le faire (enfin je crois)


----------



## NED (9 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime pas trop les maths, ca me prends la tête...


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir rechanger d'avatar ...



c'est vrai Finn,
il a quelque chose de Gregg


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Boh j'ai déjà fait le calcul pour toi, sympa non ?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai Finn,
> il a quelque chose de Gregg


vu que celui qui a découpé la tête de gregg était dieu ...
... peut être es tu .....


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> vu que celui qui a découpé la tête de gregg était dieu ...
> ... peut être es tu .....



dans ton C,
non, je laisse la place a Sonny


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Oh gregg est encore vivant. Note le "encore"


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh gregg est encore vivant. Note le "encore"



ça fait quelques jours qu'on ne l'a pas vu......


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> dans ton C,
> non, je laisse la place a Sonny


J'ai rien dit je pensais pas à ça ...
.... vu qu'on m'a déja donné la réponse 


c'est toi qui a perdu !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça fait quelques jours qu'on ne l'a pas vu......


Il était là ce matin, après un petit"bouh" il a changer de sujet, puis un second "bouh" il a changé de site


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui a perdu !



je ne savais pas qu'on jouait,
on me dit jamais rien,


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il était là ce matin, après un petit"bouh" il a changer de sujet, puis un second "bouh" il a changé de site


Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 15h09 
Déconnecté...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

ha oui, je l'ai vu dans le fil du matin.....exact.....


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> je ne savais pas qu'on jouait,
> on me dit jamais rien,


J'en ai démasqué un autre !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 15h09
> Déconnecté...



tu tiens toujours les comptes...

bon, je vais faire un tour, ++


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Déconnecté...


Cet adjectif n'est pas utilisable avec lui


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Y fait toujours aussi chaud dans le bar ? ou la clim a été installée ? :rateau:


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cet adjectif n'est pas utilisable avec lui


 Bah ! Votre jouet s'est cassé ??? 

(il y a un jeu de mot, si si !  )


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Votre jouet s'est cassé ???
> 
> (il y a un jeu de mot, si si !  )


Non ses accus mettent juste plus de temps à recharger


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non ses accus mettent juste plus de temps à recharger


 Bah voilà ! À force ça s'use !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :
> Sinon, je me demandais... Quelqu'un sait ce que Babouel est devenu?




oui moi      

il termine un travail , d'ailiieur il devrait l'avoir deja terminé .... en tout cas moi j'ai hate qu'il soit fini 

des que j'ai des ses nouvelles je lui fais signe pour toi


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

hep! 
jsui trop content, je viens d'acheter sur l'apple store étudiant  mon ptit ibook g4 12" avec l'iPod U2.    :love:  :love: 

bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

On fait quoi ce soir ?


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi ce soir ?


POUET !!!!!!


----------



## mikoo (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi ce soir ?



flood et après "L'île de la tentation" à 22h40...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> POUET !!!!!!


Quelle classe. 
Allons, de la tenue que diable ! Tu représentes la Franche-Comté là !


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quelle classe.
> Allons, de la tenue que diable ! Tu représentes la Franche-Comté là !


Oups, je me suis laissée aller... excès de vin jaune peut être ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> POUET !!!!!!


 Je vois qu'il y en a qui suive


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> flood et après "L'île de la tentation" à 22h40...


 C'est quoi l'ile de la tentation ? 

On peut pas la faire soi même ?  :love:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y en a qui suive


Heureusement qu'on est là pour hausser le niveau... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'on est là pour hausser le niveau... :mouais:


 C'est sûr :love: Le bar ne serait plus un bar :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Bonsoir mes lapins  !


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

salut


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir mes lapins  !


 Bonsoir ma lapeen


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma lapeen


 :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

tout le monde !

juste par hasard en passant, y en a qui ont déjà payé par virement sur l'apple store ?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

tiens je vais dans la French comté ce week end


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:


 La soirée va être longue (elle n'est pas encore commencée pour moi )


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut


 :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

dites bonjour à Sonny


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens je vais dans la French comté ce week end


Dans quel coin ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde !
> 
> juste par hasard en passant, y en a qui ont déjà payé par virement sur l'apple store ?


 Nan


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel coin ?



Besac'

ma soeur habite là bas


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Franswa, Yvos Virpeen et les autres  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La soirée va être longue (elle n'est pas encore commencée pour moi )


Ça sent le sportif  !
Tu sembles avoir de l'endurance (au moins au niveau des soirées !  ) ! :rateau:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ma lapeen


Joli... 
Mais sache que je ne laisse pas n'importe qui l'appeler "ma lapeen"... c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le sportif  !
> Tu sembles avoir de l'endurance (au moins au niveau des soirées !  ) ! :rateau:


 Ça c'est sûr  J'adore :love:

Heureusement qu'on peut dormir sur la plage l'aprem


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...les autres  :love:


 Pierrou !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Besac'
> 
> ma soeur habite là bas


Trop fort : on habite à 40 km !
Tu prendras des photos pour faire découvrir notre capitale aux provinciaux ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Joli...
> Mais sache que je ne laisse pas n'importe qui l'appeler "ma lapeen"... c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


 Tu sais très bien que c'est amical


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, Yvos Virpeen et les autres  :love:


Pierrou  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, Yvos Virpeen et les autres  :love:


 Bonsoir Pierrou


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort : on habite à 40 km !
> Tu prendras des photos pour faire découvrir notre capitale aux provinciaux ?



ya encore de l'eau pour faire du kayak dans le coin? 

quel coin? 

tu sais, je ne suis parigo que d'adoption


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Comment allez vous chers amis ?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est sûr  J'adore :love:
> 
> Heureusement qu'on peut dormir sur la plage l'aprem


Tu n'aurais pas une vie de rêve, toi, par hasard ? :rose: 
Ne me dis pas en plus que tu es  blond, bien foutu, tout bronzé et richissime :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, je ne suis parigo que d'adoption



tête de veau d'adoption alors !!!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

La Franche-Comté en force ! 
Devinette : Quelle est la différence entre un train électrique et une paire de seins ?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> tête de veau d'adoption alors !!!



decompresse 

pas trop d'azote dans le sang, charlub?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

c'est théoriquement pour les enfants, mais papa veut toujours jouer avec ?


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comment allez vous chers amis ?


Fort bien fort bien... la vie est belle !     :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Exact. :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La Franche-Comté en force !
> Devinette : Quelle est la différence entre un train électrique et une paire de seins ?



je crains que ce fil ne déraille..


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aurais pas une vie de rêve, toi, par hasard ? :rose:
> Ne me dis pas en plus que tu es  blond, bien foutu, tout bronzé et richissime :love:


 Heu... Je suis pas assez prétentieux pour le dire 

Mais pour moi, c'est une vie de rêve :love:

Le surf toute l'année, la semaine à Nantes pour faire du graphisme et tout un tas de potes trop cool


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Non j'ai pas l'esprit tordu, non !!!!


:sick:
:rose:

Si ?
bon tant pis ! :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

C'est çà son problème à Franswa... Il est à Nantes.


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya encore de l'eau pour faire du kayak dans le coin?
> 
> quel coin?
> 
> tu sais, je ne suis parigo que d'adoption


Fan de kayak ?  
Tout dépend si tu veix en faire façon pépére ("descente" de l'ognon... ça ne s'invente pas comme nom de rivière... du côté nord de Besac) ou plus sportive (à Goumois, site européen) !
Y'a encore de l'eau, je pense...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Je suis pas assez prétentieux pour le dire
> 
> Mais pour moi, c'est une vie de rêve :love:
> 
> Le surf toute l'année, la semaine à Nantes pour faire du graphisme et tout un tas de potes trop cool




c'est quand même âchement dur la vie


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà son problème à Franswa... Il est à Nantes.


Moi aussi... et alors ???     :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà son problème à Franswa... Il est à Nantes.


 Ouais, c'est un sacré problème pour la route tous les week end (1h45) mais ça va quand même


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Bon devinette suivante alors : 
Quelle est la meilleure voiture du monde ?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Fan de kayak ?
> Tout dépend si tu veix en faire façon pépére ("descente" de l'ognon... ça ne s'invente pas comme nom de rivière... du côté nord de Besac) ou plus sportive (à Goumois, site européen) !
> Y'a encore de l'eau, je pense...



pas trop pépère: quand faut pagayer, c'est fatiguant 

l'ognon, c'est pas loin de la maison..

la loue?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi... et alors ???     :rateau:


Et alors ? Vive nos belles forêts et montagnes du Jura ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon devinette suivante alors :
> Quelle est la meilleure voiture du monde ?


La Lada ?    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même âchement dur la vie


 Ouais et j'espère qu'elle sera aussi dur toute ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> decompresse
> 
> pas trop d'azote dans le sang, charlub?



:rateau:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

ça va trop vite pour moi ce soir... :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Vive nos belles forêts et montagnes du Jura ! :love:


Ouais ,j'ai des cousins dans le jura..... les forêts ça va deux minutes.... 
Une fois que tu t'es tapé tous les ours et les marmottes ...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



visiblement, si


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas trop pépère: quand faut pagayer, c'est fatiguant
> 
> l'ognon, c'est pas loin de la maison..
> 
> la loue?


Ouais, la Loue, je l'avais oubliée !  Du côté d'Ornans, c'est pas mal... :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La Lada ?    :rateau:


Meuh non ! 
C'est la femme...
- Elle démarre au doigt.
- Pas besoin de permis pour la monter.
- Même par temps de pluie la capote n'est pas nécessaire.
- Bien réglée elle fait du "cent".
- Mais de toute façon faut pas dépassé le 68 car à 69...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, la Loue, je l'avais oubliée !  Du côté d'Ornans, c'est pas mal... :love:



ouais, je trouve ça chouette comme région 
 

certes, ça manque de périph, mais bon


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Bon c'est pas le tout mais.....
 C'est ma tournée !!! 

....Carafe-Glaçons pour tout le monde !! ...


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ça va trop vite pour moi ce soir... :rateau:  :rose:


 Ouais, ça va trop vite...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Bon et le meilleur gardien du monde ? Vous savez qui c'est ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> visiblement, si



Mais non  si je suis pale c'est parce que j'ai du sang slave ! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ....Carafe-Glaçons pour tout le monde !! ...



visiblement, les nantais, question picole, c'est pas trop cela 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le meilleur gardien du monde ? Vous savez qui c'est ?



Gardien de quoi ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Gardien de quoi ?


Le meilleur gardien de buts...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ,j'ai des cousins dans le jura..... les forêts ça va deux minutes....
> Une fois que tu t'es tapé tous les ours et les marmottes ...


Rhôôôô !   
Plutôt des chamois dans les "hautes montagnes" et des vaches dans les plaines !
Mais il y a aussi des bars, des restos et on a des amis qui habitent des vraies villes  :love: 
Dis donc, tu te tapes des ours et des marmotes ? :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Salut ici


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le meilleur gardien du monde ? Vous savez qui c'est ?


 T'as écouté rire et chanson toute la journée ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> visiblement, les nantais, question picole, c'est pas trop cela
> :rateau:


Si, mais moi je suis une pince, c'est pas pareil.... 

bon allez....
Une Vodka pour Yvos !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur gardien de buts...



René HIGUITA ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

je  reviens du cinoche : "black & white "  ou un truc comme cela
en tout cas j'ai bien ris !!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non !
> C'est la femme...
> - Elle démarre au doigt.
> - Pas besoin de permis pour la monter.
> ...


Ah ben c'est fin tout ça !    :rose:


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais moi je suis une pince, c'est pas pareil....
> 
> bon allez....
> Une Vodka pour Yvos !



figure toi que c'est mon alcool préféré 

(tu me mettras un zeste de martini dedans, merci)


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu te tapes des ours et des marmotes ? :affraid:


Ouais..... et j'aime bien les espèces de gants de toilettes bleu bizarres aussi


----------



## Franswa (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> visiblement, les nantais, question picole, c'est pas trop cela
> :rateau:


 Si tu le dis


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Non j'ai pas écouté rire et chansons... C'est des blagues qui me sont revenues... 
Alors aucune réponse ?
Le meilleur gardien de buts, c'est ... Encore la femme !
Elle est capable d'arrêter deux ballons et de faire cracher l'avant-centre en même temps ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais moi je suis une pince, c'est pas pareil....
> 
> bon allez....
> Une Vodka pour Yvos !





pince ou prince?   

parce que je crois que la pince cest quelqun d'autre !!!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais moi je suis une pince, c'est pas pareil....
> 
> bon allez....
> Une Vodka pour Yvos !


Heu...  ... J'pourrais avoir une Coca® light Lime, s'il te plaît ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur gardien de buts, c'est ... Encore la femme !
> Elle est capable d'arrêter deux ballons et de faire cracher l'avant-centre en même temps ! :love:



:mouais:


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis




dixit un pote malouin


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

bon aller, je decolle, apluche


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Salut tatav' ! :rose:
Comment vas tu ? 


Yvos: tu veux commencer les contrpèteries ? :rateau:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non j'ai pas écouté rire et chansons... C'est des blagues qui me sont revenues...
> Alors aucune réponse ?
> Le meilleur gardien de buts, c'est ... Encore la femme !
> Elle est capable d'arrêter deux ballons et de faire cracher l'avant-centre en même temps ! :love:


Franswa je crois qu'on a un concurrent pour nos POUET... là, c'est du haut vol ! 
Hurrican, tu va faire passer les Franc-comtois pour des muffles décérébrés si tu continues...   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

ça donne quoi l'accent de franche comté ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Attends j'ai pas fini ! 
Quelle est la meilleure usine du monde ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hurrican, tu va faire passer les Franc-comtois pour des muffles décérébrés si tu continues...   :mouais:


Pourquoi.... "faire passer" ???


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Roberta !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais..... et j'aime bien les espèces de gants de toilettes bleu bizarres aussi


J'sui pas un gant de toilette  ...
C'est une Uglydoll© : Wedgehead, de son prénom... :rose: 
Et v'là la famille :


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu...  ... J'pourrais avoir une Coca® light Lime, s'il te plaît ? :rose:


 eurrrk!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'sui pas un gant de toilette  ...
> C'est une Uglydoll© : Wedgehead, de son prénom... :rose:
> Et v'là la famille :


Bon, par lequel je commence ???  
va y avoir des victimes là


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eurrrk!!


Ben quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, par lequel je commence ???
> va y avoir des victimes là


On dit des Franc-Comtois, mais il y en a d'autres qui sont pas mal non plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? :rateau:


 ben...
c'est sans alcool non??

...
Et pis ça fait même pas grossir en plus...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

T'as vu Nano : je les ai placées, mes Uglydolls  

PS : totem :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tatav' ! :rose:
> Comment vas tu ?
> 
> 
> Yvos: tu veux commencer les contrpèteries ? :rateau:




bien   

et non pas de contremachin, je ne comprends rien moi a ces trucs là !!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On dit des Franc-Comtois, mais il y en a d'autres qui sont pas mal non plus...


Fais gaffe toi avec ton petit garçon sur ton avatar :rateau:






 Yeheee !


( il va t'arriver des bricoles  )


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben...
> c'est sans alcool non??
> 
> ...
> Et pis ça fait même pas grossir en plus...


Heu  ... Si je te dis que j'ai des ascendants polonais... et que je ne bois pas une goutte d'alcool ?  
Je t'entends rire d'ici :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'sui pas un gant de toilette  ...
> C'est une Uglydoll© : Wedgehead, de son prénom... :rose:
> Et v'là la famille :




le rose est pour moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben...
> c'est sans alcool non??
> 
> ...
> Et pis ça fait même pas grossir en plus...



L'aspartame c'est pas cancérigène ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Bon et alors ? Personne ne sait quelle est la meilleure usine du monde ?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe toi avec ton petit garçon sur ton avatar :rateau:
> 
> 
> ( il va t'arriver des bricoles  )


Oups :mouais: 
Nano, fuis vite !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le rose est pour moi !!!


Désolé, mais là... il est pus vraiment rose 
 :rose: 
 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon et alors ? Personne ne sait quelle est la meilleure usine du monde ?




contrex ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Dis la réponse Hurrycan


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> contrex ?


Meuh non ! C'est la femme encore ! 
C'est génial ! Tu rentres du matériel, et il en ressort du personnel. :love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le rose est pour moi !!!


C'est "Ugly dog"... Il devrait arriver à la maison (mais version orange) des States dans les prochains jours


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  ... Si je te dis que j'ai des ascendants polonais... et que je ne bois pas une goutte d'alcool ?
> Je t'entends rire d'ici :rose:




Moi c'est pareil, mais la vodka ça ne pass plus!   
Maintenant c'est Bière, Vin, Champagne ou Gin


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> L'aspartame c'est pas cancérigène ?


 alors toi, tu file me corriger cette vilaine faute d'aurtograf dans le titre de ton thread sur la guinNess ou la kilkenny, et apres on discute!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais là... il est pus vraiment rose
> :rose:
> :rateau:  :rateau:


Rhôôôô :affraid:
Shocking !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Ugly dog"... Il devrait arriver à la maison (mais version orange) des States dans les prochains jours



Et tu paye ça combien ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Ugly dog"... Il devrait arriver à la maison (mais version orange) des States dans les prochains jours


Putain il les collectione en plus !!!   :affraid:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu Nano : je les ai placées, mes Uglydolls
> 
> PS : totem :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: TOTEM :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Ugly dog"... Il devrait arriver à la maison (mais version orange) des States dans les prochains jours




haaaaaa ben non, ou rose ou rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> alors toi, tu file me corriger cette vilaine faute d'aurtograf dans le titre de ton thread sur la guinNess ou la kilkenny, et apres on discute!!



Je peut plus le modifier !!!   il est trop vieux !!!!!


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu  ... Si je te dis que j'ai des ascendants polonais... et que je ne bois pas une goutte d'alcool ?
> Je t'entends rire d'ici :rose:


T'inquiète, je bois pour deux !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> L'aspartame c'est pas cancérigène ?


Sûrement... avec plein d'autres choses, j'imagine :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

20 $US pour une "poupée moche" !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Bon, 
comme disait jean paul Sartre en sortant du lit d'Elsa Triolet:
"C'est pas que je m'enmerde mais il est tard !"
et comme disait Elsa Triolet en sortant du lit d'Aragon
"C'est pas qu'il est tard mais je m'enmerde ! "


Enfin bref j'y vais
bonne soirée, bonne beuverie etc :love: 
@ deux mains !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa ben non, ou rose ou rien !!!


Alors  il est temps d'aller faire un tour ICI


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> comme disait jean paul Sartre en sortant du lit d'Elsa Triolet:
> "C'est pas que je m'enmerde mais il est tard !"
> et comme disait Elsa Triolet en sortant du lit d'Aragon
> ...


 Bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des ascendants polonais... et je ne bois pas une goutte d'alcool




                            




 :modo:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> comme disait jean paul Sartre en sortant du lit d'Elsa Triolet:
> "C'est pas que je m'enmerde mais il est tard !"
> et comme disait Elsa Triolet en sortant du lit d'Aragon
> ...


Tschüß Pierrou !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 20 $US pour une "poupée moche" !!!!!!!!


Oui : tout ce qui est inutile est indispensable ! :love:


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors  il est temps d'aller faire un tour ICI


J'avais jamais fait gaffe qu'il avait 4 pattes !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors  il est temps d'aller faire un tour ICI




suis au chomage moi !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

en tout cas il est pas un peu cher pour un gant de toilette ?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça te fait de l'effet au moins !   
En fait, c'est encore pire que ça : je n'aime pas le goût de l'alcool :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (9 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

Bon, ciao les floodeurs ! A demain !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 20 $US pour une "poupée moche" !!!!!!!!




c'est pas un gant de toilette?????   

comprends plus rien moi mais normal , je suis une dinde !!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis au chomage moi !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> en tout cas il est pas un peu cher pour un gant de toilette ?


Ce ne sont pas des gants de toilette !  
Rhôôôô...  
Ce sont les acteurs d'une série vidéo qui devrait être prochainement produite par "Virpeenano prod."...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Hello !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un gant de toilette?????
> 
> comprends plus rien moi mais normal , je suis une dinde !!!



C'est marrant, l'épisode de south park ce midi c'étais avec une pièce de théatre et des dindes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des ascendants polonais... et je ne bois pas une goutte d'alcool




comme moi !!!!     

je suis italienne et j'aime pas les pates !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas des gants de toilette !
> Rhôôôô...
> Ce sont les acteurs d'une série vidéo qui devrait être prochainement produite par "Virpeenano prod."...






okkiiiiiiii  :rose: 

maint je sais tout ........c'est quand prochainement ?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme moi !!!!
> 
> je suis italienne et j'aime pas les pates !!!!!!


Faut qu'on fasse un repas ensemble : je mangerai les pâtes et tu boiras le vin


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime pas le goût de l'alcool :rose:



on s'en fout du gout!!!
on te parle de l'effet!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okkiiiiiiii  :rose:
> 
> maint je sais tout ........c'est quand prochainement ?


Dans un premier temps, on attend le second acteur (Ice Bat) et les figurants (Wedgehead et Ugly Dog). Le premier acteur étant Ox (le vert avec les grandes oreilles)...  
Ensuite, on commencera p't'être avec un roman photo, parce qu'on n'a encore pas de caméra numérique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'on fasse un repas ensemble : je mangerai les pâtes et tu boiras le vin




chiche !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

mais qui fait la cuisine?  

parce que si c'est moi il faudrait  inviter aussi les pompiers


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout du gout!!!
> on te parle de l'effet!!


Mais :affraid:, je ne veux pas boire un truc que je n'aime pas ! :sick: 
M'en fiche de l'effet : pas besoin de ça   !


----------



## iNano (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout du gout!!!
> on te parle de l'effet!!


Elle en a pas besoin ! Heureusement, qu'elle n'en boit pas, ça serait terrible...    :love: 
Bon, cette fois-ci, je pars pour de vrai... bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais :affraid:, je ne veux pas boire un truc que je n'aime pas ! :sick:
> M'en fiche de l'effet : pas besoin de ça   !





pour l'effet on pourrait rajouter quelques champignons non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

moi non plus j'en ai pas besoin les enfants...


juste envie...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chiche !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> mais qui fait la cuisine?
> 
> parce que si c'est moi il faudrait  inviter aussi les pompiers


C'est iNano qui la fera :love: !
Enfin, si elle est d'accord :rose: 
Sinon, si je m'y mets, ça sera expérimental


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2005)

J'ai mal au crâne, alors que je n'ai même pas picolé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Elle en a pas besoin ! Heureusement, qu'elle n'en boit pas, ça serait terrible...    :love:
> Bon, cette fois-ci, je pars pour de vrai... bonne nuit à tous !




bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (9 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Elle en a pas besoin ! Heureusement, qu'elle n'en boit pas, ça serait terrible...    :love:




ça fait tourner la tête


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus j'en ai pas besoin les enfants...
> 
> 
> juste envie...





de quoi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de quoi ?


 je dirai pas tout c'est hors charte


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si je m'y mets, ça sera expérimental




on vois que tu a jamais gouté a ma cuisine microonde !!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> ça fait tourner la tête


Ben si ça ne fait que ça : pas envie ! :mouais: 
Pis j'ai jamais pris de cuite non plus !   (mais c'est pas un défi ! :rose: )


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ça ne fait que ça : pas envie ! :mouais:
> Pis j'ai jamais pris de cuite non plus !   (mais c'est pas un défi ! :rose: )


 quelle horreur...
arretezz, n'en jetez plus...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je dirai pas tout c'est hors charte





pfffffff cette charte commence bien a m'agacer     

charte par si, charte par là ......on a pas autres mots dans la bouche?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on vois que tu a jamais gouté a ma cuisine microonde !!!!!


Non (pas encore !  :love: )  ... mais mon estomac est à toute épreuve et il n'a peur de rien !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur...
> arretezz, n'en jetez plus...


 :rose: 
Je suis un être à part... :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff cette charte commence bien a m'agacer
> 
> charte par si, charte par là ......on a pas autres mots dans la bouche?


 perso, on peut pas dire que j'en parle beaucoup...
seulement dans les cas extremes, pour justifier d'un silence salvateur, comme maintenant!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non (pas encore !  :love: )  ... mais mon estomac est à toute épreuve et il n'a peur de rien !





meme d'un steackaché et frite passé directement du congelo au micro-onde?   


moi j'ai bien


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme d'un steackaché et frite passé directement du congelo au micro-onde?


Beuark ! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Beuark ! :sick:




je le savais !!!!!!!     

des que je parle micro-onde , calimero se pointe !!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme d'un steackaché et frite passé directement du congelo au micro-onde?
> 
> 
> moi j'ai bien


Pas peur, mais je préfère sans steack (je ne mange pas beaucoup de viande... :sick:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le savais !!!!!!!
> 
> des que je parle micro-onde , calimero se pointe !!!!!


Que veux tu je suis un pourfendeur de la malbouffe ! 
J'aime cuisiner et bien manger. :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas peur, mais je préfère sans steack (je ne mange pas beaucoup de viande... :sick


 oh la la... 
c'est pas vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas peur, mais je préfère sans steack (je ne mange pas beaucoup de viande... :sick




ben toi tu est pas prete a trouver un mari : pas de viande , pas de vin   

dis, chez toi c'est le couvent ?


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oh la la...
> c'est pas vrai...


Si, si 
Mon régime alimentaire (hors vacances) se résume à quelques galettes de maïs avec de la cancoillotte et de la soupe à la tomate... le tout arrosé de coca light lime...  
Sans oublier les bonbons


----------



## Sloughi (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu je suis un pourfendeur de la malbouffe !
> J'aime cuisiner et bien manger. :rose:



je te connais 
tu t'appelle Jean Pierre Coffe


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben toi tu est pas prete a trouver un mari : pas de viande , pas de vin
> 
> dis, chez toi c'est le couvent ?


Ben en guise de mari, j'ai iNano...
Pour le couvent... Voyons... Je me suis toujours doutée qu'il se passait des choses douteuses dans les couvents :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je te connais
> tu t'appelle Jean Pierre Coffe


Non, mais j'aurais pu !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si, si
> Mon régime alimentaire (hors vacances) se résume à quelques galettes de maïs avec de la cancoillotte et de la soupe à la tomate... le tout arrosé de coca light lime...
> Sans oublier les bonbons




et je parie que en plus tu es toute mince      

il y a vraiment injustice dans ce bas monde !!!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et je parie que en plus tu es toute mince
> 
> il y a vraiment injustice dans ce bas monde !!!


Non, pas vraiment... :rose: 
Mais j'ai un régime alimentaire étrange, je l'avoue...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le couvent... Voyons... Je me suis toujours doutée qu'il se passait des choses douteuses dans les couvents :rateau:





pas catholique quoi !!!!!!     

appelons chat un chat !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si, si
> Mon régime alimentaire (hors vacances) se résume à quelques galettes de maïs avec de la cancoillotte et de la soupe à la tomate... le tout arrosé de coca light lime...
> Sans oublier les bonbons


 tu t'emmerdes, non?


...
en tout cas, moi oui...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

moi là je m'ennuie pas mais je tombe de sommeil  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Ouais, moi aussi. Mon programme est fini. Je sauvegarde et je vais me coucher. Bonne nuit !


----------



## Sloughi (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je m'ennuie pas mais je tombe de sommeil  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




bonne nuit


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je m'ennuie pas mais je tombe de sommeil  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonne nuit !   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tu t'emmerdes, non?
> 
> 
> ...
> en tout cas, moi oui...


Tu t'ennuies ? Là, maintenant ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'ennuies ? Là, maintenant ?


 yep... 
mais c'est pas forcement de ta faute hein...

de toutes façons, en general, si tu me croises ici, c'est que je tue le temps...
que je m'emmerde quoi!


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> yep...
> mais c'est pas forcement de ta faute hein...
> 
> de toutes façons, en general, si tu me croises ici, c'est que je tue le temps...
> que je m'emmerde quoi!


Y'a pire pour tuer le temps : les programmes de TF1 par exemple ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pire pour tuer le temps : les programmes de TF1 par exemple ! :rateau:



Eteins-moi cette télé tout de suite !!!  

     :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Eteins-moi cette télé tout de suite !!!
> 
> :love:


 et file te coucher


----------



## Spyro (9 Août 2005)

Pfffff chuis trop crevé pour aller me coucher moi  :sleep:  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et file te coucher



Attends j'essaye de ramener  du monde ici ... C'est pas pour les foutre au lit !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff chuis trop crevé pour aller me coucher moi  :sleep:  :hein:



Bien le bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Eteins-moi cette télé tout de suite !!!
> 
> :love:


Je regarde trop rarement la télé et je n'ai que France 2 et France 3 !!!!  
Ce conseil ne me concerne donc pas


----------



## -greg- (9 Août 2005)

c'est marrant on rencontre toujours les meme ici   

salut tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde trop rarement la télé et je n'ai que France 2 et France 3 !!!!
> Ce conseil ne me concerne donc pas



Je préfère ça ...


----------



## Sloughi (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on rencontre toujours les meme ici
> 
> salut tout le monde



salut


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et file te coucher


Je crois que vous voulez vous débarrasser de moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde trop rarement la télé et je n'ai que France 2 et France 3 !!!!
> Ce conseil ne me concerne donc pas


 ben pourquoi tu parles de TF1 alors???
rahlala j'te jure hein...


c'est pourtant tres bien TF1...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on rencontre toujours les meme ici
> 
> salut tout le monde



Oui c'est vrai on te voit souvent ici en effet ....


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on rencontre toujours les meme ici
> 
> salut tout le monde


 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pire pour tuer le temps : les programmes de TF1 par exemple ! :rateau:



j'ai raté L'île de la tentation


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que vous voulez vous débarrasser de moi...



Non mais c'est bobby !! Il a pris trop de coups de nuntchack sur la tête, il sait plus ce qu'il dit ...


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Août 2005)

Ca faisait longtemps 
Je viens poster ici parceque j'ai un truc à dire mais qui sert à rien 
J'ai acheté RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 et son add-on...
Je vais renouer un peu avec le PC 
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/0000/00004744_test.htm


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai on te voit souvent ici en effet ....


 c'est vrai tu es encore mieu placer que moi pour le dire


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi tu parles de TF1 alors???
> rahlala j'te jure hein...
> 
> 
> c'est pourtant tres bien TF1...


Chacun son truc  
Pour moi, ça sera sans alcool et sans TF1, s'il vous plaît ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est bobby !! Il a pris trop de coups de nuntchack sur la tête, il sait plus ce qu'il dit ...


 ah ben c'est l'entrainement, que veux tu...


faut savoir payer de sa personne pour rester au top hein...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai raté L'île de la tentation



Je te fais un résumé rapide ... Tout le monde trompe tout le monde !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai tu es encore mieu placer que moi pour le dire



Absolument pas ...   :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai raté L'île de la tentation


Trop dur... Tu es sûr de pouvoir t'en remettre ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas ...   :rateau:


 'tain, ça chambre severe ici!!!  :casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps
> Je viens poster ici parceque j'ai un truc à dire mais qui sert à rien
> J'ai acheté RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 et son add-on...
> Je vais renouer un peu avec le PC
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/0000/00004744_test.htm



Il ne sert à rien ce message - il a donc bien sa place dans le bar des floodeurs


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, ça chambre severe ici!!!  :casse:



Il fait ce qu'il peut ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop dur... Tu es sûr de pouvoir t'en remettre ?



je crains de ne pas comprendre la semaine prochaine en ayant raté cet épisode


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Dites, les stars de MacG : quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire à partir de quel(s) seuil(s) on boule à 2 ?  
Je trouve le temps long  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est l'entrainement, que veux tu...
> 
> 
> faut savoir payer de sa personne pour rester au top hein...



Je crois qu'à ce niveau, ils doivent te rendre de la monnaie là ...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les stars de MacG : quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire à partir de quel(s) seuil(s) on boule à 2 ?
> Je trouve le temps long  :rose:



2 possibilités ... t'as 500 points disco (si ça a pas changé) et/ou t'as 1000 messages ...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je crains de ne pas comprendre la semaine prochaine en ayant raté cet épisode


J'adooore !      :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'à ce niveau, ils doivent te rendre de la monnaie là ...


 ah non non, je m'entraine tout seul!!!

:casse:

c'est bien pour ça que j'en prends plein la gueule, ce con de nountchaque il fait rien qu'a rebondir partout...

:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 2 possibilités ... t'as 500 points disco (si ça a pas changé) et/ou t'as 1000 messages ...


Et pour passer à 3, 4.... etc ? C'est proportionnel ? :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et pour passer à 3, 4.... etc ? C'est proportionnel ? :affraid:


 nan... c'est exponentiel!!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan... c'est exponentiel!!!


Matheux ! :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et pour passer à 3, 4.... etc ? C'est proportionnel ? :affraid:



Tous les 500 points disco reçus tu gagnes 1 points ... Et un à chaque date anniversaire de ton inscription ...

Ah oui en fait c'est pas à 1000 messages le points supplémentaire c'est tout les 5000 messages !  

PS : si si 1000 messages ça doit être bon ... :rateau:
PPS : 1000 messages c'est pas bon après concertation avec moi-même ... :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tous les 500 points disco reçus tu gagnes 1 points ... Et un à chaque date anniversaire de ton inscription ...
> 
> Ah oui en fait c'est pas à 1000 messages le points supplémentaire c'est tout les 5000 messages !




et ben on est pas sorti de l'auberge     :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et ben on est pas sorti de l'auberge     :affraid:



Si si on y arrive facilement !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tous les 500 points disco reçus tu gagnes 1 points ... Et un à chaque date anniversaire de ton inscription ...
> 
> Ah oui en fait c'est pas à 1000 messages le points supplémentaire c'est tout les 5000 messages !
> 
> PS : si si 1000 messages ça doit être bon ... :rateau:


Je serai morte et dessechée avant de pouvoir bouler utile :affraid:
Et rien par rapport aux coups de boule donnés, alors... :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et ben on est pas sorti de l'auberge     :affraid:


 tu sais, on mec avec plein de points disco qui raconte que des conneries vaut pas forcement plus qu'un nioube avec le compteur a zed qui dit des choses intelligentes...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je serai morte et dessechée avant de pouvoir bouler utile :affraid:
> Et rien par rapport aux coups de boule donnés, alors... :rose:



morte ? prends une bière 
désséchée ? et pourtant tu fréquentes 2 bars


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si on y arrive facilement !


Quand on est une star de ton envergure, c'est plus facile :rose: 
Nous, pauvres brebis noyées dans le troupeau... on galère


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je serai morte et dessechée avant de pouvoir bouler utile :affraid:
> Et rien par rapport aux coups de boule donnés, alors... :rose:



Je sais plus ... C'est pas dans la FAQ ? 

Sinon passe à 1000 messages pour voir si tu gagnes 1 point ... (ou bobby c'est le plus proche)


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et ben on est pas sorti de l'auberge     :affraid:



Faites-vous aider 


_-Aïe mais pourquoi tu me tapes
-Je t'avais dis que tu posterais plsu jamais dans ce fil
-Ca fait mal :casse:_


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je serai morte et dessechée avant de pouvoir bouler utile :affraid:
> Et rien par rapport aux coups de boule donnés, alors... :rose:


 si tu files des coups de boule en attendant des retours, t'as pas forcement pige le truc...
je t'en veux pas, on fait tous un peu ça, mais bon, c'est pas le but non plus hein...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est une star de ton envergure, c'est plus facile :rose:
> Nous, pauvres brebis noyées dans le troupeau... on galère



Où t'as vu une star toi ..? Je ne suis qu'un simple membre parmi les autres !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est une star de ton envergure, c'est plus facile :rose:
> Nous, pauvres brebis noyées dans le troupeau... on galère



en vrai il est différent


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> (ou bobby c'est le plus proche)



il a l'oeil le boug'!!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> en vrai il est différent



C'est vrai !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> si tu files des coups de boule en attendant des retours, t'as pas forcement pige le truc...
> je t'en veux pas, on fait tous un peu ça, mais bon, c'est pas le but non plus hein...


Pardon, mais je ne disais pas ça dans ce sens : simplement, je boule vert tous les soirs 6 fois (sur des choses qui me plaisent et dont je n'attends pas forcément de retour) et je pensais qu'au bout d'un moment, ma capacité à bouler augmenterait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, mais je ne disais pas ça dans ce sens : simplement, je boule vert tous les soirs 6 fois (sur des choses qui me plaisent et dont je n'attends pas forcément de retour) et je pensais qu'au bout d'un moment, ma capacité à bouler augmenterait...


 ah ouais ok!!


...



ben nan!!!


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

bonne nuit
a demain


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit
> a demain



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ok!!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Ben tant pis  

PS :    :love: 
J'y arriverai !


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit
> a demain




bonne nuit a toi


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit a demain .. Virpeen et autres consorts


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit
> a demain


 Bonne nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ok!!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



A propos bobby, te fatigue pas ... tu gagnes pas de point à 1000 messages !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben tant pis
> 
> PS :    :love:
> J'y arriverai !


 boh oui!
et pis dans tous les cas, meme si tu boules pas avec du maxipowermescouilles tu boules utile quand meme hein...
t'inquiete...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a demain .. Virpeen et autres consorts



Non non y en a certains (dont moi) qu'on sort pas. Trop dangereux pour les gens ... :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben tant pis
> 
> PS :    :love:
> J'y arriverai !




Disco(1): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













facil pour toi tu as deja 4 carré vert pour 1 disco


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Star !
J'en suis à (2)-182 !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A propos bobby, te fatigue pas ... tu gagnes pas de point à 1000 messages !


 j'avais pas fait gaffe a cette histoire de point, a dire vrai...

c'est juste que je m'emmerde tellement ce soir que je deviens particulierement loquace...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> Disco(1):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui veut dire qu'il ne lui reste plus beaucoup de points jusqu'au 500 (100 max)


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boh oui!
> et pis dans tous les cas, meme si tu boules pas avec du maxipowermescouilles tu boules utile quand meme hein...
> t'inquiete...


*maxipowermescouilles* ... Ben de toutes façons, ça ne sera pas possible   !


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Star !
> J'en suis à (2)-182 !!!!




et moi a (2) -437  

c'est pas mal hein  :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas fait gaffe a cette histoire de point, a dire vrai...
> 
> c'est juste que je m'emmerde tellement ce soir que je deviens particulierement loquace...


Je n'aurai même pas réussi à te désennuyer un peu...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et moi a (2) -437
> 
> c'est pas mal hein  :mouais:


Ça vient, ça vient...   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai même pas réussi à te désennuyer un peu...


 mais si, mais si...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non y en a certains (dont moi) qu'on sort pas. Trop dangereux pour les gens ... :rateau:





Je t'ai pas compris la


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Allez, je vais rejoindre Morphée...
Bonne nuit mes lapins   !
 :love:  :love:


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais rejoindre Morphée...
> Bonne nuit mes lapins   !
> :love:  :love:




bonne nuit a toi 
 et a demain


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pas compris la



Non rien ... Jeu de sonorité avec  autres consorts et les autres qu'on sort ...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais rejoindre Morphée...
> Bonne nuit mes lapins   !
> :love:  :love:





Bonne nuit la lapine


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pas compris la


 ben cherche un peu c'est pas bien complique....


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais rejoindre Morphée...
> Bonne nuit mes lapins   !
> :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit à toi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non rien ... Jeu de sonorité avec  autres consorts et les autres qu'on sort ...





C bien connu , je n'ai pas d'humour


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben cherche un peu c'est pas bien complique....



Ah merci ! Un qui suit !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah merci ! Un qui suit !


 le nountchaque attaque mais ya des restes!!


----------



## duracel (10 Août 2005)

La dernière tournée avant de faire dodo.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le nountchaque attaque mais ya des restes!!



Je vois ça ..


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Et ca fait jamais ouille ?


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> La dernière tournée avant de faire dodo.



tu es decharger ?   


ps: ok je sors , m'en fou comme ca j'irai m'en griller une


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2005)

Toujours pas fermé ce tradada ?  :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et ca fait jamais ouille ?


 :mouais:

...
ben merde alors...

... 
c'est moi qui pige pas le jeu de mots ou yen a pas et c'est pas marrant?


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> ...
> ben merde alors...
> ...





Un peu des deux


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

ca fait 5mn , c'est bon je peux revenir.

une tres petite blague   pour me faire pardonner :

 Monsieur et Madame ? ont un fils 

mr et m me ulet


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ca fait 5mn , c'est bon je peux revenir.
> 
> une tres petite blague   pour me faire pardonner :
> 
> ...





ivon et jacq
 

 :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

bon... ben maintenant que j'ai fait un tour, je me fends d'une blague a mon tour... 

alors c'est une bonne soeur qui chope une petite fille a faire une connerie dans la rue, elle l'attrappe par le nez et lui dit : "quand on fait des betises, on ne va pas au paradis!!"
et la la petite fille elle lui dit (mais alors comme ça, hein, du tac au tac, un truc de deglingo j'te jure!!) :
"quand on a les doigts qui sentent la bite on y va pas non plus!!"

hi...
hi...
hou...
ha...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ivon et jacq
> 
> 
> :rateau:





On sent le célibataire endurcit


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On sent le célibataire endurcit




moi c'est tout le contraire desolé


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon... ben maintenant que j'ai fait un tour, je me fends d'une blague a mon tour...
> 
> alors c'est une bonne soeur qui chope une petite fille a faire une connerie dans la rue, elle l'attrappe par le nez et lui dit : "quand on fait des betises, on ne va pas au paradis!!"
> et la la petite fille elle lui dit (mais alors comme ça, hein, du tac au tac, un truc de deglingo j'te jure!!) :
> ...




joli

je viens de la raconter et ta blague a fait fureur


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est tout le contraire desolé





A 1h du matin pas encore dans le lit conjugal ?


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 1h du matin pas encore dans le lit conjugal ?




et non moi sur mac

elle regarde la tele


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et non moi sur mac
> 
> elle regarde la tele





Dans 20 minutes sur France 2 , bon film avec Billy Cristal


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A 1h du matin pas encore dans le lit conjugal ?


 tu t'occuperais de tes fesses, aussi??


sans deconner...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tu t'occuperais de tes fesses, aussi??
> 
> 
> sans deconner...




Sympa comme accueil , ce bar


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sympa comme accueil , ce bar


 ben ouais...
c'est bourré de cudas ici...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais...
> c'est bourré de cudas ici...





C quoi " cudas  " ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

ben c'est un bar à cudas quoi...


d'ou l'accueil pourri...


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est un bar à cudas quoi...
> 
> 
> d'ou l'accueil pourri...




mais c quoi un cudas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

allez, sur ce, bonne noire les mômes, vais m'pieuter moi... :sleep:

edit : gregg, tu le fais expres ou quoi???
les autres expliquez lui, moi je suis fatigué la, je file au lit...


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allez, sur ce, bonne noire les mômes, vais m'pieuter moi... :sleep:
> 
> edit : gregg, tu le fais expres ou quoi???
> les autres expliquez lui, moi je suis fatigué la, je file au lit...




bonne nuit a toi 

pourmoi aussi il est l'heure alors 

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

ho bien non ils vont tous au lit  

y a pas un vrai night user ici


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho bien non ils vont tous au lit
> 
> y a pas un vrai night user ici



Je poste juste parce que c'est toi !


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je poste juste parce que c'est toi !


ha merci star tu est trop bon!


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

bon dans cette folie furieuse je j'ai aller scootché la boite a con  

a toute


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha merci star tu est trop bon!



Je sais, je sais !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon dans cette folie furieuse je j'ai aller scootché la boite a con
> 
> a toute



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

C'est beau un bar la nuit ...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais ... :sleep: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça mais ... :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !



 Tu t'en vas déjà?... 

 Bonne nuit à toi, rayonnante Bergère de nos forums!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Good night


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

y a du bon dans la boite a con se soir!

dragon rouge pas si mal que ça pour un film de 2h du mat  

sa vas les gens ici?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Je ne peux malheureusement rebouler personne pour l'instant, moi...  :rateau:

Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​Bonsoir Cor et Toys!...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Encore un petit problème avec l'envoi de mes posts, moi... :rateau:
 J'ai pourtant reparamétré Firefox... :hein:
 Je n'y comprends rien...


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux malheureusement rebouler personne pour l'instant, moi...  :rateau:
> 
> Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> ​Bonsoir Cor et Toys!...


sa bug en se moment chez macG j ai fait deux poste en moins d'une minute hier et la tu fait un doublon!

bonne nuit a tous et faite de beaux rêve moi je vais au lit! seul comme d'hab'


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa bug en se moment chez macG j ai fait deux poste en moins d'une minute hier et la tu fait un doublon!
> 
> bonne nuit a tous et faite de beaux rêve moi je vais au lit! seul comme d'hab'




 Là, je suis revenu avec Sunrise Browser, et j'ai édité mon post précédent...
 Très curieux, tout ça... :hein:  J'ai pourtant la dernière version de Firefox, que j'ai en plus reparamétré pour le rendre plus rapide... 

 Bref, soit j'ai un problème pour poster et afficher des pages web, soit c'est le serveur de MacG qui patauge un peu en ce moment...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

pfff... content d'etre rentré, journée penible ....
(enfin, je dis journée, mais ce serait plutot nuit....enfin......)
tout ce temps perdu m'a au moins permis de faire avancer les genealogies du site....



bon, je suppose que je suis tout seul a cette heure.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

'ne nuit....:sleep:....


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Tu n'es pratiquement jamais tout seul, ici!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

je m'en doute bien.....
bon, j'y vais....ça fera un compte rond....


ps: pour le message ci-dessous: sauf que je ne poste pas que dans ce fil....


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doute bien.....
> bon, j'y vais....ça fera un compte rond....



 Ce sera au prochain, le compte rond... Non?...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Purée... personne depuis 3h40 ! 
Je suis pourtant pas matinal.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Ben il faut voir que ce thread s'essoufle, "il serait temps" me direz vous... "tout à fait !" vous répondrais-je...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

du calme !!!!!! suis là là !!!!    

permettez vous que je me fasse une beauté avant de me pointer ici  non ?   


allé zuuuuuu , tournée de café aux mal lunés !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben il faut voir que ce thread s'essoufle, "il serait temps" me direz vous... "tout à fait !" vous répondrais-je...




*à part de rares sursauts*
il est jamais monté bien haut...

Déjà, si t'enlèves les quelques milliers de coucou-bonjours qui moisissent dans ces pages ça va faire du vide...


----------



## mikoo (10 Août 2005)

:sleep: 
B......


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, si t'enlèves les quelques milliers de coucou-bonjours qui moisissent dans ces pages ça va faire du vide...



Je sens que ça te manquerait quand même, non ??? 



Allez rien que pour toi  : 

 le gourou en tranche :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Août 2005)

*Je ne tolère*
que mon cher ananacoucou dessiné par l'ami Spyro


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Je te me foutrais tout ça dans des maisons de correction moi...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

Tu es bien tendre ce matin


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

ça roulasse?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

J'imagine comment çà va finir si on attaque les rimes en _asse_


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

on sait s'tenir


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

Au Bar ?  ... c'est nouveau çà


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime beaucoup "radasse" je trouve ça musical, ça va même jusqu'à l'onomatopée, ce mot est superbe vraiment...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup "radasse" je trouve ça musical, ça va même jusqu'à l'onomatopée, ce mot est superbe vraiment...


 
je l'utilise uniquement en cas de besoin, avec 3g par bras


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

Certes, mais j'ai parfois du mal à le placer dans une conversation


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

moi pour asse j'ai pet'asse et je le decidace .....

ben j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas a qui le dedicacer !!


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

a une poufiasse


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

Good morning every buddys


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi pour asse j'ai pet'asse et je le decidace .....
> 
> ben j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas a qui le dedicacer !!



..moi j'ai conn asse...on peut faire un pack si tu trouves cliente
   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..moi j'ai *conn asse*...on peut faire un pack si tu trouves cliente
> :love:




en italien conn asse c'est pas mechant !!!    

sa donnerait : avec planche !!!


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne tolère*
> que mon cher ananacoucou dessiné par l'ami Spyro



Hoo qu'il est beau !!! :love:

enfin non ! Mais qu'est ce que je dis là ! Pouahhhhh ! 
Mais qu'elle horreur ! Même en smiley, elle clignote cette tranche ! :affraid:


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en italien conn asse c'est pas mechant !!!
> 
> sa donnerait : avec planche !!!



...oui mais en porto ricain de south Miami ça donnerait
*" avec une trou du c** "*
ce qui revient donc bien à notre définition initiale
  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

tiens greggg est pas là


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui mais en porto ricain de south Miami ça donnerait
> *" avec une trou du c** "*
> ce qui revient donc bien à notre définition initiale
> :rose:


 
  

restons zan à l'italien


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens greggg est pas là


 
reste discret


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

hmmm Yvos un Donuts ! :love:


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

*Doh !*


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Un coucou en passant,
vite je file inscrire petit Maël à la crèche....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un coucou en passant,
> vite je file inscrire petit Maël à la crèche....




bonne chance parce que par chez moi ......

d'abord on s'inscrit a une creche et chez un pediatre et apres on "fabrique" l' enfant!!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

Déjà ? il vient juste de naitre


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un coucou en passant,
> vite je file inscrire petit Maël à la crèche....




Avec les listes d'attente maintenant, y'a des chances qu'il l'integre pour ses 18 ans


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Ouaip c'est balaise, je m'etais inscrit y'a dejà 3,4 mois et je suis sur une liste...
Là j'y go avec THE certif de naissance.
On va ben vouér si j'ai maintenant une place, allez j'y cours...
Je vous tiens au jus,


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle horreur ! Même en smiley, elle clignote cette tranche ! :affraid:


Désolé  :hein:

C'est la faute à robertav avec son truc épileptique


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Je suis juste déçue que tu friquottes avec les clignoteurs nauséeux !  :sick:


----------



## bouilla (10 Août 2005)

Magnifiques tes illustrations Ned


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... et apres on "fabrique" l' enfant!!!


Ah tu le fais "fabriquer" toi ? 
Nous on les fait nous-même.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Désolé  :hein:
> 
> C'est la faute à robertav avec son truc épileptique




bon , sa va non !!!!     

robertav a bon dos quand meme mais  je rappelle que mon truc épileptique
c'est le sage en personne qui me l'a fabriqué !!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , sa va non !!!!
> 
> robertav a bon dos quand meme mais  je rappelle que mon truc épileptique
> c'est le sage en personne qui me l'a fabriqué !!!!


Bah, sont jaloux, c'est tout.


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Magnifiques tes illustrations Ned



Merci Bouilla !!!   

Bon ba pour la crèche c'est ràpé...  
Arg on est 23ème sur la liste , ils casent les 11 premiers.
Par contre la dame m'a dit très gentillement que nous etions très bien placés pour sept2006...
Whaouu chui vachement content   

Bref, effectivement faut pas s'attendre à des miracles...


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> robertav a bon dos quand meme mais  je rappelle que mon truc épileptique
> c'est le sage en personne qui me l'a fabriqué !!!!


C'est une circonstance aggravante  
Si encore il était vraiment sage...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bouilla !!!
> 
> Bon ba pour la crèche c'est ràpé...
> Arg on est 23ème sur la liste , ils casent les 11 premiers.
> ...




j'avoue que fiston est rentré en creche (2 fois par semaine pour le preparer a la matrnelle) sur coup de piston  :rose: 

si tu ne connais personne travaillant a la mairie je te conseille d'aller parteciper aux reunions municipales, certe gonflantes mais sa peut rapporter


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Merci pour le tuyau Robertav,
Je prends note...
Heureusement qu'il y a des filles aussi sur Macgé, vous etes bien précieuses...
 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bouilla !!!
> 
> Bon ba pour la crèche c'est ràpé...
> Arg on est 23ème sur la liste , ils casent les 11 premiers.
> ...


 Si tu es de Montpellier, je peux peut être t'aider.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bouilla !!!
> 
> Bon ba pour la crèche c'est ràpé...
> Arg on est 23ème sur la liste , ils casent les 11 premiers.
> ...



Salut papa   

Pour nous on aura une réponse début septembre sachant qu'il faut attendre que ton enfant ait 3 mois minimum pour entrée à la crèche. Apparemment par chez nous, dès qu'un enfant sort de la crèche, un nouveau rentre donc il se peut qu'une entrée en cours de route se fasse.

On verra bien.


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

faudrait faire un thread des jeunes pères, apparamment, c'est le gros stress  :affraid:


----------



## dool (10 Août 2005)

Rha, envoyez les moi en pensionnat vos gosses si y'a que ça pour vous aider !!!  

bon ça va vous couter cher a l'année et vous les verrez pas souvent mais au moins ils seront casés   :love:


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te me foutrais tout ça dans des maisons de correction moi...



ça matonnerait pas de ta part 


Pour les bébés, faudrait ouvrir un post Crêche avec SM et Stook comme surveillants généraux


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

Hello tout le monde !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait faire un thread des jeunes pères, apparamment, c'est le gros stress  :affraid:



La - _Alors on prend un pédiatre ou un généraliste ?_ - situation - _Chérie la couche, je la change quand déjà : avant ou après le bain_ - est - _Merde elle a fait pipi de partout_ - sous - _Le body ?!!! Quel body_ - contrôle - _Tu as appelé la Nounou ? L'assitante maternelle tu veux dire ? Non la nounou ! C'est pas pareil ? Non c'est différent ? Différent comment ? En fait c'est pareil mais différent !! Tu comprends ? Non je suis un papa_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait faire un thread des jeunes pères, apparamment, c'est le gros stress  :affraid:



ben il y a des quoi !!!!      

faire un enfant c'est rapide et facile en general par contre le faire 
garder parce que les parents travaillent c'est un vrai parcour de combattants !!!! :mouais: 

si t'a la chance on le mets en creche/garderie , tu paie un peu plus cher , tu n'a pas droit aux alloc , pas de deduction d'impots ,  ton enfants sera souvents  malade (donc prevoir autre chose pour ces jours , la creche refuse les enfants malades) mais ton enfant sera entre bonne mains 

si tu n'a pas le choix tu le confie a une gardienne , soit chez toi (que je deconseille vivement vu mon parcour ) soit chez elle : là on saura jamais s'il est bien traité et si la gardienne n'a pas fait de son logement une usine a gardiennage , il sera moins  souvent malade  tu touches des alloc et tu deduis des impots mais elle peut te planter d'un moment a l'autre parce qu'elle vas partir en vacance ou parce que elle est malade


comment on dit ? entre le 2 mon coeur balance?


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es de Montpellier, je peux peut être t'aider.



Merci c'est sympa mais je suis près de Paris voire très près (94)





			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Salut papa
> 
> Pour nous on aura une réponse début septembre sachant qu'il faut attendre que ton enfant ait 3 mois minimum pour entrée à la crèche. Apparemment par chez nous, dès qu'un enfant sort de la crèche, un nouveau rentre donc il se peut qu'une entrée en cours de route se fasse.
> 
> On verra bien.



Oui c'est le même cas pour moi, si des places se libèrent, je monte vers la tête de liste en augmentant les chances d'admission dans l'année...
 





			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Rha, envoyez les moi en pensionnat vos gosses si y'a que ça pour vous aider !!!
> 
> bon ça va vous couter cher a l'année et vous les verrez pas souvent mais au moins ils seront casés   :love:



Pour qu'ils bouffent que de la carotte.... Quoique c'est bon les carottes...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> La - _Alors on prend un pédiatre ou un généraliste ?_ - situation - _Chérie la couche, je la change quand déjà : avant ou après le bain_ - est - _Merde elle a fait pipi de partout_ - sous - _Le body ?!!! Quel body_ - contrôle - _Tu as appelé la Nounou ? L'assitante maternelle tu veux dire ? Non la nounou ! C'est pas pareil ? Non c'est différent ? Différent comment ? En fait c'est pareil mais différent !! Tu comprends ? Non je suis un papa_


 
on sent le vécu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça matonnerait pas de ta part
> 
> 
> Pour les bébés, faudrait ouvrir un post Crêche avec SM et Stook comme surveillants généraux




et pour directeur on va nommer patoch !!!:affraid:


----------



## dool (10 Août 2005)

LA CAROTTE CA REND AIMABLE, ET JE VOUS EMM..... MONSIEUR  !!    :love:


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben il y a des quoi !!!!
> 
> faire un enfant c'est rapide et facile en general par contre le faire
> garder parce que les parents travaillent c'est un vrai parcour de combattants !!!! :mouais:
> ...



Quel cruel dilème !!
Arg, je m'en rends compte au fur et a mesure...
Et c'est pas fini.


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> LA CAROTTE CA REND AIMABLE, ET JE VOUS EMM..... MONSIEUR  !!    :love:



Heu...reprends de la soupe à Hurri, j'ai l'impression que ca rends aimable, mais que ca enerve un peu aussi hein?
   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> LA CAROTTE CA REND AIMABLE, ET JE VOUS EMM..... MONSIEUR  !!    :love:




tu crois? moi je crois plus !!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

chez nous on dit que manger beaucoup de carotte c'est bien pour la vue , tu parles !!!!!   

j'ai bouffé une quantité enorme quand j'etais petite (quoi que encore auj ) , 
je suis meme allée jusq'a  manger tout le potager de mon grand oncle un jour    
fiston en mange aussi facilment 2 kg par semaine et pourtant
 ni lui ni moi on a pas une vue supersonique !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois? moi je crois plus !!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> chez nous on dit que manger beaucoup de carotte c'est bien pour la vue , tu parles !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
ça c'est sur que t'as du en faire des kilomètres de carottes toi..

Gourmande !!!


----------



## dool (10 Août 2005)

La carotte c'est bon mangez-en !

J'en mange aussi beaucoup  et j'suis loin d'être aimable  Donc non j'y crois pas principessa  ! ... Maintenant pour les yeux...moi je vois à travers les vêtements je sais pas si c'est dû aux carottes ou pas


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

C'est sûr qu'avec une focale si proche les yeux morflent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant pour les yeux...moi je vois à travers les vêtements je sais pas si c'est dû aux carottes ou pas




tu dois alors en voir de toutes les couleurs !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston en mange aussi facilment 2 kg par semaine et pourtant
> ni lui ni moi on a pas une vue supersonique !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Pourtant ça ne peut pas être un syndrome de loges capillaires  donc un problème de circulation de la carotène puisque tu n'es plus rousse


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


comment ça ?


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Tiens j'ai vu ça sur le Blog de Franswa : http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/
Tu y participe pas SuperMoket?


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

au p'tain ! je me suis fait doublé par tatav


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment ça ?


 il faut beau et bon ce jour :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

peux pas suite à une mauvaise manip' de ma tondeuse


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai vu ça sur le Blog de Franswa : http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/
> Tu y participe pas SuperMoket?


  :love:


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> peux pas suite à une mauvaise manip' de ma tondeuse


MRD, la tuile !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

Il se rase avec des tuiles, SM ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

_'jour_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au p'tain ! je me suis fait doublé par tatav




tu viens de t'acheter une trottinette a moteur ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> peux pas suite à une mauvaise manip' de ma tondeuse


 Pas grave, ça va repousser vite


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de t'acheter une trottinette a moteur ?


C'est rapide ce genre d'engin ?


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de t'acheter une trottinette a moteur ?




je parlais de point disco


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de point disco





hhhhaaaaaaa je viens de comprendre !!!    










desolée mon mackinu  :rose:  :rose:





edit : tu vois, je t'ai aidé a me depasser  :casse:      
te voila devant moi  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Un ptit creux moi, et j'ai une furieuse envie d'un BigMac ça fait trop longtemps  :love:

A tte


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> *Bi......*



Hey!!!
pas de gros mot de bon matin.........;


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hey!!!
> pas de gros mot de bon matin.........;


   c'est pas un peu tard là pour le matin ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

:sleep:
...
...

oui, peut etre un peu tard, mais quand je me leve, je dis le matin....


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

C'est beau ce que tu dis stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau ce que tu dis stook !



merci, merci............


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, merci............



De rien de rien ...


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

Ben moi en tout cas j'attends toujours ma surprise


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi en tout cas j'attends toujours ma surprise



ké surprise....?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ké surprise....?



De la fée Basque faisant partie de la rébellion contre l'empire !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2005)

/me va mater les rebelles


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Allez voir ça c'est sympa:

http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf

'suffit de faire du drag and drop pour faire tomber la demoiselle là où on veut qu'elle aille


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

maintenant que tout le monde est sur MacG.net, y a plus personne ici........


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn va mater les rebelles


Vieux dégoutant


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que tout le monde est sur MacG.net, y a plus personne ici........



Je jongle ... 4 messages là-bas en attendant les 60 sec ici !


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je jongle ... 4 messages là-bas en attendant les 60 sec ici !


On peut même pas bouler ...
... c'est nul


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn va mater les rebelles




qui sont les rebelles ?   

pas moi , je suis une gentille qui proteste jamais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que tout le monde est sur MacG.net, y a plus personne ici........




t'inquiete moi je reste ici, moi j'aime pas la bas, tout est ecrit bizarrement   

et puis t'inquiete pas bis, j'ai deja protesté d'avoir deplacé le bar sur macg.net !!!


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete moi je reste ici, moi j'aime pas la bas, tout est ecrit bizarrement
> 
> et puis t'inquiete pas bis, j'ai deja protesté d'avoir deplacé le bar sur macg.net !!!


Le problème est qu'il est plus là ...
... il prèfère parler anglais !


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

maybe we can continue to flood in english here


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

Help, je regarde où mon IP sur PC ...
... suis je aussi un voyou ??


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Help, je regarde où mon IP sur PC ...


Démarrer > Exécuter > Tu tapes *winipcfg*
Sinon, plus simple: http://whatismyip.com/


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Démarrer > Exécuter > Tu tapes *winipcfg*
> Sinon, plus simple: http://whatismyip.com/



 ...
... j'suis pas un voyou !!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ... j'suis pas un voyou !!


Personne n'a dit ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete moi je reste ici, moi j'aime pas la bas, tout est ecrit bizarrement
> 
> et puis t'inquiete pas bis, j'ai deja protesté d'avoir deplacé le bar sur macg.net !!!




se savais que je pouvais compter sur toi.......


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Help, je regarde où mon IP sur PC ...
> ... suis je aussi un voyou ??


 
ba pourquoi tu regardes ton ip?

t'assumes pas?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> se savais que je pouvais compter sur toi.......


 un cheveu sur la langue stook?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> un cheveu sur la langue stook?



Non des restes d'anglais !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non des restes d'anglais !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
de suite il te parle d'avocat...........


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
> deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
> de suite il te parle d'avocat...........



Ouep ... 

Et moi qui voulais avoir plus de messages que le modo !    :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
> deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
> de suite il te parle d'avocat...........


 honnêtement, dans l'histoire, je ne sais pas trop si c'est vraiment _eux_ qui ne sont pas marrants...


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba pourquoi tu regardes ton ip?
> 
> t'assumes pas?


pas de problème j'assume ...
.... mais je suis au boulot


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> honnêtement, dans l'histoire, je ne sais pas trop si c'est vraiment _eux_ qui ne sont pas marrants...



Si si moi je suis très drôle ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
> deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
> de suite il te parle d'avocat...........



Si on avait droit au même traitement sur MAcG ; il y a un moment qu'on matterait "Des chiffres et des lettres" à Gnioufland...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Honnêtement, ils ne savent pas imiter. Aucun de mes posts n'a encore été modéré.


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
> deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
> de suite il te parle d'avocat...........



Ecoute la nétiquette elle est valable pour tous, y'a pas de marrant ou pas.
Ne fais pas à autrui ce que tu ne veux pas ce qu'il te fasse...
La devise reste _aussi _valable sur le net


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il a pas l'air de rigoler l'australien...
> c'est pas maamuth celui là......


Honnètement j'y ai pensé aussi, donc, dans le cas présent, il vaux mieux préserver NOTRE "Macgénération" car le gonze était plutôt du genre à dégainer de l'avocat au moindre pest de travers... (pardon post...  )

Moi je laisse tomber leur truc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Honnètement j'y ai pensé aussi, donc, dans le cas présent, il vaux mieux préserver NOTRE "Macgénération" car le gonze était plutôt du genre à dégainer de l'avocat au moindre pest de travers... (pardon post...  )
> 
> Moi je laisse tomber leur truc...



de toute facon, moi aussi, je voulais me faire moderer.....j'y ai meme pas eu droit...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel foin cette histoire, sont pas marrant ces mecs......
> deux /trois Ban, un effacement de post et on en parle plus...
> de suite il te parle d'avocat...........


 
disons que ça fait marteau pour écraser une mouche...

mais comme traiter plein de floodeurs qui pullulent et se multiplient?  

(le gars est allé mater la liste de membres de MacGé, il a du halluciner  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

Créer un Forum Macgeneration.net et venir se plaindre que quelques uns viennent foutre le bordel, c'est un peu abuser,non?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Créer un Forum Macgeneration.net et venir se plaindre que quelques uns viennent foutre le bordel, c'est un peu abuser,non?


 Non, je ne trouve pas personnellement.


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

salut les ffloodeur de l'espace


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les ffloodeur de l'espace



Salut space toys !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les ffloodeur de l'espace


 'lu toys


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

les amis du bar


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

c'est surement pas sympa d'avoir debarqué comme cela mais le patron du site
voyant d'où on debarquait il aurait pu rentrer dans notre jeux et noux expliquer calmement son point de vue 

sa aurait surement crée des amitiés plutot que des  anomisité


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Créer un Forum Macgeneration.net et venir se plaindre que quelques uns viennent foutre le bordel, c'est un peu abuser,non?


 
il n'y aucune concurrence possible entre les deux...les créateurs de Macgé pourraient être enervés si il y a détournement d'un public potentiel, mais là...et on ne va pas sur un .net par hasard.
bref, les représailles ne sont pas très fondées à mon sens, même si on peut regretter la copie.

reste que évoquer un avocat et des représailles judicières, c'est ouf :affraid:


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

OK , nous avons certes,  déconné en floodant sur macgeneration.net ; c'était enfantin je l'admet, mais bon..  il appartient au web et aux administrateurs de macgeneration  d'agir ou de ne pas agir, mais pas aux membres.

( bon j'ai éteinds et rallumé mon routeur histoire de changer mon adresse IP puisque la mienne y était, non pas pour y retourner, c'est bon  j'ai compris, mais juste car je n'aime pas que mon adresse IP se ballade ainsi n'importe ou, ) 

Ce qui m'étonné en fait  : ce n'est pas tant que  macgenration.net ait le même non que macg.co, passe encore, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'ils ont copié toute l'interface, la présentation , le tableau de bord, bref c'est macgéneration en tout point mais en anglais, et la langue est la seule chose qui change.

Cela veut donc dire que macgeneration est connu dans le monde entier 



PS : et juridiquement ce sont eux qui ont commis un plagia pur et simple, quelques membres qui écrivent quelques conneries c'est pas bien méchant.

Et même si aucune concurrence n'est possible entre les Deux sites, la présentation du site en Anglais est exactement la même , à tel point que j'ai cru au début que c'est macgeneration lui même qui avait décidé de vendre son idée .


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

et en plus ils se permettent des mises en garde sur le forum...
J'ai répondu à leur merde, là


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement pas sympa d'avoir debarqué comme cela mais le patron du site
> voyant d'où on debarquait il aurait pu rentrer dans notre jeux et noux expliquer calmement son point de vue
> 
> sa aurait surement crée des amitiés plutot que des  anomisité



...oui...à la française quoi !....mais bon je suis pas sûr que le froggies que nous sommes jouissent d'une super réput du côté de l'océan où qu'on a abîmé les coraux et tout et tout ...
Aors tu penses, une french touch, flooridurante en plus, sur son beau site tou bô et tout, il a dégainé vite fait ....histoirte qu'on se sente merdeux et pas eux d'avoir plaagié Mac G..
voilà j'ai fini et j'assume !


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Créer un Forum Macgeneration.net et venir se plaindre que quelques uns viennent foutre le bordel, c'est un peu abuser,non?



Quand personne ne dépose le nom de domaine, c'est de bonne guerre même si je trouve ça naze. Ensuite qu'on essaie de faire encore plus naze de son côté, j'ai du mal à comprendre. En plus, nous ne sommes pas macg.co, à peine des membres-utilisateurs. Et on a signé signé une charte ici et là-bas, je vous rappelle.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OK , nous avons certes,  déconné en floodant sur macgeneration.net ; c'était enfantin je l'admet, mais bon..  il appartient au web et aux administrateurs de macgeneration  d'agir ou de ne pas agir, mais pas aux membres.
> 
> ( bon j'ai éteinds et rallumé mon routeur histoire de changer mon adresse IP puisque la mienne y était, non pas pour y retourner, c'est bon  j'ai compris, mais juste car je n'aime pas que mon adresse IP se ballade ainsi n'importe ou, )
> 
> ...


 heum non, ce sont des modèles de forums, beaucoup sont très proches...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'étonné en fait : ce n'est pas tant que macgenration.net ait le même non que macg.co, passe encore, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'ils ont copié toute l'interface, la présentation , le tableau de bord, bref c'est macgéneration en tout point mais en anglais, et la langue est la seule chose qui change.


 
ils ont une interface tout a fait banale, comme a peu près un demi milliard de forum, non?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne trouve pas personnellement.


Même pas peur...  Si tu vas sur google et que tu tapes macgeneration on apparaît en premier sur le web, eux sont septième... on a de la marge.... longue vie à eux... moi je reste ici...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Pourquoi ça gueule, personne n'est banni et le sujet pas fermé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

ok, je viens de lancer une discussion dans ce bar des floodeurs, sans le vouloir,
on devrait peut etre changer de sujet, cl a deja fermé l'autre sujet pouur pas etre emm****
si c'est pour continuer ici, c'est peut etre un peu trop.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Ceci dit, on peut toujours y retourner pour poster constructivement et sauver l'amitié... Moi, je vois beaucoup d'intérêt à tous les nouveaux sites macs qui naissent : ils sont neuf donc on peut y poster toutes ses questions sans peur de redite.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quand personne ne dépose le nom de domaine, c'est de bonne guerre même si je trouve ça naze. Ensuite qu'on essaie de faire encore plus naze de son côté, j'ai du mal à comprendre. En plus, nous ne sommes pas macg.co, à peine des membres-utilisateurs. Et on a signé signé une charte ici et là-bas, je vous rappelle.


 ça me semble clair aussi... 100% d'accord


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> heum non, ce sont des modèles de forums, beaucoup sont très proches...



ah je ne savais pas, je pensais que l'interface de macg.co était une oeuvre originale 


Edit : exemple "macbidouille" est trés différent de macge même si il y a des ressemblances, là hormis la couleur c'est identique en tous points ( et encore un admi demandait si on voulait du orange ou du blanc ! )


----------



## dool (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça gueule, personne n'est banni et le sujet pas fermé ?



Gueuler pour flooder ou flooder pour gueuler ? That's the question my dear !


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça gueule, personne n'est banni et le sujet pas fermé ?




t'as envie d'y retourner toi ?


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah je ne savais pas, je pensais que l'interface de macg.co était une ouvre originale


 
oui mais celle qu'ils utilisent n'a rien à voir et est très générique.


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ça gueule, personne n'est banni et le sujet pas fermé ?


chui' d'accore


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah je ne savais pas, je pensais que l'interface de macg.co était une ouvre originale


 non...


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> non...




Autant pour moi alors ( c'est pas mon domaine du tout le droit sur internet )  

PS : ton avatar me fait peur ( ah la la ce film )


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Gueuler pour flooder ou flooder pour gueuler ? That's the question my dear !



Et flooder tout court ...?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

comment faire pour me desinscrire de la bas? 

je ne trouve pas


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et flooder tout court ...?



comment va la bergère


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, je viens de lancer une discussion dans ce bar des floodeurs, sans le vouloir,
> on devrait peut etre changer de sujet, cl a deja fermé l'autre sujet pouur pas etre emm****
> si c'est pour continuer ici, c'est peut etre un peu trop.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour me desinscrire de la bas?
> 
> je ne trouve pas


 tu n'y vas plus...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comment va la bergère



Bien bien !   Et toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> t'as envie d'y retourner toi ?


Ben non mais zont été poli en avertissant et en ne bannissant pas.


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour me desinscrire de la bas?
> 
> je ne trouve pas



hé hé moi j'ai été bannis et mon adresse IP exposée, heureusement que j'ai un routeur et une adresse IP dynamque, je l'ai changé..  mais je n'y retournerai pas, c'est certain, en plus je parle si mal anglais, quoi que c'était bien pour apprendre l'anglais


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


 bah y'a rien de méchant, les gens disent ce qu'ils en pensent c'est tout, c'est un peu le principe d'un forum je crois non?  Ceci dit, pas besoin de s'éterniser davantage sur ce sujet, on en a fait le tour je crois...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



t'inquiète je vais t'aider dans ta tâche pour que cette discuss' s'achève ... 



Pouet Pouet !!! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour me desinscrire de la bas?
> 
> je ne trouve pas


seul l'admin le peut demande lui


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne trouve pas personnellement.




Non, tu as raison. Prendre délibérément le nom d'un site connu du monde Mac pour attirer du monde, c'est pas abuser...

Je dois par avoir al même conception que toi du respect.

Moi j'ai du respect pour les gens qui ne viennent pas marcher sur mes plates bandes. Ceux qui y viennent, ils ne peuvent pas se plaindre qu'en plus je les envoie chier...


----------



## toys (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bah y'a rien de méchant, les gens disent ce qu'ils en pensent c'est tout, c'est un peu le principe d'un forum je crois non?  Ceci dit, pas besoin de s'éterniser davantage sur ce sujet, on en a fait le tour je crois...


si faut foutre la merde je suis la au besion


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben non mais zont été poli en avertissant et en ne bannissant pas.



...ahhh ben oui effectivement vu comme ça ...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un a vu Gregg? il est quand même pas resté là bas à draguer les minettes?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

oui mais non...... si on se desincrit il ont d'un coup beaucoups moins de posteur 

et s'il y a pas enormement du monde le potentiel pubblicitaire va choisir un site plus frequenté

et s'il y a pas de pub .....


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais non...... si on se desincrit il ont d'un coup beaucoups moins de posteur
> 
> et s'il y a pas enormement du monde le potentiel pubblicitaire va choisir un site plus frequenté
> 
> et s'il y a pas de pub .....



'tain c fort ça ! wé wé wé !
  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu Gregg? il est quand même pas resté là bas à draguer les minettes?


_Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 16h14 Déconnecté _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu as raison. Prendre délibérément le nom d'un site connu du monde Mac pour attirer du monde, c'est pas abuser...
> 
> Je dois par avoir al même conception que toi du respect.
> 
> Moi j'ai du respect pour les gens qui ne viennent pas marcher sur mes plates bandes. Ceux qui y viennent, ils ne peuvent pas se plaindre qu'en plus je les envoie chier...


hmmm je ne sais pas trop, je ne crois pas que c'était son but, ok je n'en sais rien c'est sûr, mais ça m'étonnerait... et puis, si je veux faire l'avocat du diable, je dirais que c'était à prévoir et que, quelque part, c'était peut-être aux responsables de macge.com d'enregistrer le .net voire le .org
Enfin bref, je ne crois pas que ces gens méritent qu'on viennent leur pourrir leur nouveau forum


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> _Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 16h14 Déconnecté _



C'est l'oeil de moscou à ce que je vois !


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais non...... si on se desincrit il ont d'un coup beaucoups moins de posteur
> 
> et s'il y a pas enormement du monde le potentiel pubblicitaire va choisir un site plus frequenté
> 
> et s'il y a pas de pub .....


 
tu veux dire qu'en s'inscrivant à 50 d'un seul coup, on leur fait exploser leur score de fréquentation et donc le potentiel publicitaire


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

...du coup ils vont nous rappeller en nous suppliant de venir flooder ...euuuuh pardon apprendrfe l'anglais sur leur site....
d'ailleurs ceux qui se sont fait pécho recevront un i-pod irradié de muruora en cadeau!!!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'oeil de moscou à ce que je vois !


Je surveille toujours mes arrières...   

Des nouvelles d'un autre illustre Fillouton :

_Dernière activité: 02/08/2005 23h53 Déconnecté _


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement pas sympa d'avoir debarqué comme cela mais le patron du site
> voyant d'où on debarquait il aurait pu rentrer dans notre jeux et noux expliquer calmement son point de vue
> 
> sa aurait surement crée des amitiés plutot que des  anomisité



Tu oublies qu'il est sûrement difficile pour lui de savoir si les propos qui ont été tenus étaient hostiles ou non... Et pour cause un tel franglais mêlé d'argot !  Bien sûr que les propos n'étaient pas insultants ou hostiles mais l'arrivée de cette troupe lui a fait peur et sa réaction est très compréhensible. Il me semble difficile de lui en vouloir pour sa réaction.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seul l'admin le peut demande lui




donc je suis obligé de rester dans sa base de données  ?  :mouais: 


et bien, voila , encore un mot et j'y reviens plus , promis


le coco il sait pertinement ce que il fait ,  entre un .com et un.net on peut se tromper facilment
moi meme tout a l'heure (dos confirmera) je ne savais plus si laposte avait un . fr ou .net et pourtant ça fait des années que j'ai cette adresse !!!

facile donc , a mon amble avis , berner un potentiel pubblicitaire qui veut faire apparaitre sa pub sur macgeneration


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies qu'il est sûrement difficile pour lui de savoir si les propos qui ont été tenus étaient hostiles ou non... Et pour cause un tel franglais mêlé d'argot !  Bien sûr que les propos n'étaient pas insultants ou hostiles mais l'arrivée de cette troupe lui a fait peur et sa réaction est très compréhensible. Il me semble difficile de lui en vouloir pour sa réaction.



...quand t patron d'un bar, ça doit faire le même effet que de voir arrivée le 15 de france pour la 3 ème mitan après avoir foutu la pâtée aux all blacks !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le coco il sait pertinement ce que il fait ,  entre un .com et un.net on peut se tromper facilment
> moi meme tout a l'heure (dos confirmera) je ne savais plus si laposte avait un . fr ou .net et pourtant ça fait des années que j'ai cette adresse !!!
> 
> facile donc , a mon amble avis , berner un potentiel pubblicitaire qui veut faire apparaitre sa pub sur macgeneration



Quelle stratégie marketing!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

please huh admine, can I haveu my accoumpte gommed ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...quand t patron d'un bar, ça doit faire le même effet que de voir arrivée le 15 de france pour la 3 ème mitan après avoir foutu la pâtée aux all blacks !


 C'est une belle métaphore, on voit tt de suite mieux l'effet que ça donne


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile donc , a mon amble avis , berner un potentiel pubblicitaire qui veut faire apparaitre sa pub sur macgeneration



..c des escrocs tu dis ???    
je sens un souffle chaud sur ma nuque :rose:  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc je suis obligé de rester dans sa base de données  ?  :mouais:
> 
> 
> et bien, voila , encore un mot et j'y reviens plus , promis
> ...


lis mon post, je l'ai préparer pour toi, t'as plus qu'à l'envoyer a l'admin par MP


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

A priori, ils m'ont déconnecté éfinitivement à ma demande


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> please huh admine, can I haveu my accoumpte gommed ?



et paf elle hérite d'un procès .... va savoir à quel moment elle a dit LE gros mot qui fallait pas


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> please huh admine, can I haveu my accoumpte gommed ?


 
i would say :

"plesae, mr Joel, abraze me off"


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...quand t patron d'un bar, ça doit faire le même effet que de voir arrivée le 15 de france pour la 3 ème mitan après avoir foutu la pâtée aux all blacks !



Tu veux dire avant ou après qu'ils aient posé nu pour le calendrier ?


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire avant ou après qu'ils aient posé nu pour le calendrier ?



nooon ils ont posé nus après avoir foutu le ouaille dans le bar...en guise de réparation.....donc si tu t'es fais pécho par Micheal tu risques de finir dans la cabine d'un camioneur australien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète je vais t'aider dans ta tâche pour que cette discuss' s'achève ...
> 
> 
> 
> Pouet Pouet !!! :rateau:




Prout aussi...


----------



## sofiping (10 Août 2005)

bon ben moi aissi j'ai été faire ma bidochon .... mais comme d'ab , le temps que je trouve les bonnes portes , tout le monde s'etait déjà rapatrié .....  
j'ai trouvé ça plutot drole d'arriver a 30 members d'un seul coup .... j'ai pas eu le temps de lire les posts .... j'espére que vous avez été courtois      ...

bon , j'y retourne pas pour dire qu'ils peuvent m'erazer .... j'ai un peu peur


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> i would say :
> 
> "plesae, mr Joel, abraze me off"




  .......j'adore....... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lis mon post, je l'ai préparer pour toi, t'as plus qu'à l'envoyer a l'admin par MP




c'est cela !!!!!!     

j'ai assez d'embetement avec mon ex .... lui au moins parle française !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

y a pas de peur à avoir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

ils effaceront tout le monde t'en fais pas


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de peur à avoir !



....  t'as un compte en banque australien...une copine australienne..une cuisine australienne ????


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ils effaceront tou le monde t'en fais pas


 
parole de prophète  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ils effaceront tou le monde t'en fais pas




hum, c'est cool d'etre effacé......


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ils effaceront tou le monde t'en fais pas


le sujet est déjà fermé je crois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

j'ai juste fait un post en demandant qu'ils effacent ou je leur envoyais mon avocat


----------



## sofiping (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de peur à avoir !



2nd °


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai juste fait un post en demandant qu'ils effacent ou je leur envoyais mon avocat




ça c'est malin       :love:  :love: ( c'est pas moi j'espère )


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

...si ça se trouve on est fiché là-bas...on pourra même pas y rentrer ...imagine à l'aéroport..le protique anti spammeur spécial qui se met à hurler et une meute de flics qui se jettent sur toi ....le lendemain dans les journaux ta tronches tumefiées et un appel lancé au ministre de affaires étrangères pour négocier ta relaxe ...le boxon !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...si ça se trouve on est fiché là-bas...on pourra même pas y rentrer ...imagine à l'aéroport..le protique anti spammeur spécial qui se met à hurler et une meute de flics qui se jettent sur toi ....le lendemain dans les journaux ta tronches tumefiées et un appel lancé au ministre de affaires étrangères pour négocier ta relaxe ...le boxon !!!!



tiens, ça me fait penser a un episode des simpsons....
les Simpsons en Australie, si vous ne l'avez pas vu, a voir.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...si ça se trouve on est fiché là-bas...on pourra même pas y rentrer ...imagine à l'aéroport..le protique anti spammeur spécial qui se met à hurler et une meute de flics qui se jettent sur toi ....le lendemain dans les journaux ta tronches tumefiées et un appel lancé au ministre de affaires étrangères pour négocier ta relaxe ...le boxon !!!!


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...si ça se trouve on est fiché là-bas...on pourra même pas y rentrer ...imagine à l'aéroport..le protique anti spammeur spécial qui se met à hurler et une meute de flics qui se jettent sur toi ....le lendemain dans les journaux ta tronches tumefiées et un appel lancé au ministre de affaires étrangères pour négocier ta relaxe ...le boxon !!!!


 
"aujourd'hui, c'est le 53ème jour de détention de Lila dans les geoles de..." 

et ouais, ça peut aller loin le spam


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...le protique anti spammeur spécial qui se met à hurler ...le boxon !!!!


Je me méfie des protiques douteuses...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Prout aussi...



C'est du même tonneau !


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



...oui je sais
 :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me fait penser a un episode des simpsons....
> les Simpsons en Australie, si vous ne l'avez pas vu, a voir.....


 mythique!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....  t'as un compte en banque australien...une copine australienne..une cuisine australienne ????





je dois vraiment sortir de chez moi !!!!  

je croyais que en australie il n'y avait que des kangorous !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est du même tonneau !



non, faut pas confondre pouet et prout.....


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me fait penser a un episode des simpsons....
> les Simpsons en Australie, si vous ne l'avez pas vu, a voir.....



Oui il est excellent celui-là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois vraiment sortir de chez moi !!!!
> 
> je croyais que en australie il n'y avait que des kangorous !!!



et des prisonniers anglais......non, les choses ont changé.....
y a meme presque plus d'aborigene, tu imagines.....


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je me méfie des protiques douteuses...



..c un nouveau modèle ...ça te déshabille en même temps que ça,te scanne....
  :mouais: 
ou l'inverse......voire au contraire vice versa !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, faut pas confondre pouet et prout.....



Quoi même là faut pas mélanger les serviettes et les torchons ?


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois vraiment sortir de chez moi !!!!
> 
> je croyais que en australie il n'y avait que des kangorous !!!



...si c'est au sujet de la proposition n° 2 ...c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et des prisonniers anglais......non, les choses ont changé.....
> y a meme presque plus d'aborigene, tu imagines.....



Ah l'Australie ! Continent, île, pays et prison .... :rateau:

En plus y a plein de moutons !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

tatav	Using User CP	            Today, 04:59 PM


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En plus y a plein de moutons !!!



La preuve la moitié de MacG y est allé :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'Australie ! Continent, île, pays et prison .... :rateau:
> 
> En plus y a plein de moutons !!!



moins qu'en nouvelle zelande (au metre carré, je veux dire...)


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve la moitié de MacG y est allé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tatav	Using User CP	            Today, 04:59 PM




et en français sa donne quoi ?   

parce qu la sherlock me fais la tete


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve la moitié de MacG y est allé :rateau:



...euuuuh me; rappelle plus ..t'y étais pas toi?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en français sa donne quoi ?
> 
> parce qu la sherlock me fais la tete



et le tigre, c'est pour quand.....?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve la moitié de MacG y est allé :rateau:




béééééééééé


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moins qu'en nouvelle zelande (au metre carré, je veux dire...)



Oui mais si j'avais dit Nouvelle-Zélande ça marchait pas ...


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en français sa donne quoi ?
> 
> parce qu la sherlock me fais la tete



....que ton compte CCp sera débité du montant des honoraires de l'avocat de Michael et que tu vas finir sur un calendrier dans une cabine de camioneur australien avec Tibo ....tu choisis quel mois ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

sm, tu boss dans quelle profession stp? tu serais pas graphiste par hasard?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> sm, tu boss dans quelle profession stp? tu serais pas graphiste par hasard?


géologue, mais j'ai des graphistes dispo si tu veux  pourquoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> tu choisis quel mois ?



Et toi ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> géologue, mais j'ai des graphistes dispo si tu veux  pourquoi ?


 ah non, comme ça pour savoir...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et le tigre, c'est pour quand.....?




tigre? tu parle d la bestiole qui fait rugir les macs ?   

celui là je l'ai !!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tigre? tu parle d la bestiole qui fait rugir les macs ?
> 
> celui là je l'ai !!


 moi faut vraiment que je l'achète, jsuis déjà à la masse avec cette brave panthère...


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ?




...c moi qui commercialise


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....que ton compte CCp sera débité du montant des honoraires de l'avocat de Michael et que tu vas finir sur un calendrier dans une cabine de camioneur australien avec Tibo ....tu choisis quel mois ?




le voyage chez les kangourus est gratos?
si oui je choisis le 30 fevrier 2006 parce que la je suis sure 
ce jour là j'ai rien prevu


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

..et je fais les photos


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voyage chez les kangourus est gratos?
> si oui je choisis le 30 fevrier 2006 parce que la je suis sure
> ce jour là j'ai rien prevu



.....fait gaffe là-bas avec le décalage horreur ce jour existe pitet !!!!    :love: 
bon alors tu veux quel décors ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c moi qui commercialise



Un certain sens des affaires


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est malin       :love:  :love: ( c'est pas moi j'espère )




euh, je t'avais pas dit?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

J'y vais, mes machines de muscu m'attendent... 

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> bon alors tu veux quel décors ?



Elle sur la plage et toi les pieds dans l'eau mais surveille tes arrières parce que les squals et les méduses sont terribles là-bas


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

Pssst Fabien, j'aime bien le lien dans ta signature


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tigre? tu parle d la bestiole qui fait rugir les macs ?
> 
> celui là je l'ai !!




ben utilise le Widget traduction alors.....
c'est plus simple que sherlock....


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Y en a qui ont été jouer les trisomiques sur macgeneartion.net alors ? 
C'est bien de l'australien çà, de menacer de procès dès que quelque chose les dérange. Ils essayent même pas de discuter, d'argumenter. Ils sont lamentables. 
Heureusement que leur pays est impressionnant question dépaysement, sinon ils auraient pas beaucoup de touristes, çà je vous le dis ! 

Bon, faut écouler les courgettes hein... Alors gratin de courgette, avec des grillades de porc ce soir. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut écouler les courgettes hein... Alors gratin de courgette, avec des grillades de porc ce soir. :love:



Je m'en suis fait à midi, mais j'ai trouvé la peau un peu épaisse. C'est un défaut ou une spécificité de l'année ?


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont été jouer les trisomiques sur macgeneartion.net alors ?


Y en a même qui ont été jusqu'à en discuter sérieusement dans le bar des floodeurs !!
Halala on voit bien que maiwen n'est pas là  
*soupir*
:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même qui ont été jusqu'à en discuter sérieusement dans le bar des floodeurs !!



Pas moi ! J'ai juste fait pouet !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pssst Fabien, j'aime bien le lien dans ta signature




je viens de cliquer et decouvrir le blog .....
j'ai pas tout lu , juste les insultes et là je me pose une question
"est que fab a vraiment joué dans cette fameuse serie?"

j'avais deja vu de lien ici me portant sur la serie en question
mais je pensait a une rigolade


alors? 



ps: si je suis trop indiscrete, fab tu as le droit de me bouler rouge


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis fait à midi, mais j'ai trouvé la peau un peu épaisse. C'est un défaut ou une spécificité de l'année ?


Les miennes sont excellentes ! :love:
Mais alors il y a la quantité cette année.. (comme les tomates, mais là avec l'excédent je fait de la sauce que je mets en bocaux ou que je congèle).


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi ! J'ai juste fait pouet !  :rateau:



non ..Prout plutôt !!!!enfin je crois
 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pssst Fabien, j'aime bien le lien dans ta signature




Merci!   :rose:


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi ! J'ai juste fait pouet !  :rateau:


Je sais bien qu'on peut compter sur toi !!!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> non ..Prout plutôt !!!!enfin je crois
> :rose:



Non ça c'était stook !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien qu'on peut compter sur toi !!!



Merci merci !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ça c'était stook !



...ui...?


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Pouet !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...ui...?



Je ne faisais que remettre les choses en place !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que remettre les choses en place !


Si tu portais un slip au lieu d'un caleçon tu n'aurais pas ce problème.


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Hello eveuribaudi !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu portais un slip au lieu d'un caleçon tu n'aurais pas ce problème.



Ce sont des culottes moletonées ...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Hello bauditouteseule.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello eveuribaudi !



Salut à toi !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des culottes moltonées ...


 Flûte ! Popeck est passé par là.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Flûte ! Popeck est passé par là.



Et oui monsieur !!! Et encore j'ai pas dit kilotte ...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui monsieur !!! Et encore j'ai pas dit kilotte ...


Ki ji sais même pas di koi ti parles.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ki ji sais même pas di koi ti parles.



Ti vas te retrouver à la rie à force di ni pas savoir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que remettre les choses en place !



et tu le fais bien.....


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

bonsoir les gens ! 
ça va bien ? :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les gens !
> ça va bien ? :love:


 Pierrou, la vie est belle ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ti vas te retrouver à la rie à force di ni pas savoir !


On i pas di sauvages ti de même ! 
Ti veux quand même pas ki j'aille montrer mon ki pour gagner ma vie, ti de même.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir les gens !
> ça va bien ? :love:



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tu le fais bien.....



Je trouve aussi !


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

C'est l'heure de ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On i pas di sauvages ti de même !
> Ti veux quand même pas ki j'aille montrer mon ki pour gagner ma vie, ti de même.



Ni avec ta coquille sir la tête ça peux attirer di monde ti sais !


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de ? :rateau:


POUET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Franswa ! Ca roule ?    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Bon faut que j'aille préparer mon gratin.  
@+ plus les gens. :love:


----------



## Gregg (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de ? :rateau:




De se préparer pour sortir ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de ? :rateau:



De quoi ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

De l'apéro !






Piaf: nonon je pense pas qu'à la boisson ....


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> POUET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:


 Exactement ce que je voulais  :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> De l'apéro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Une tite Foster© after session  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

Franswa: une foster...
Moi: Un demi pomme
Les autres ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

Pour moi, ce sera un petit verre de Montbazillac bien frais !
Faut que je fête la venue de mon tout petit neveu ! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Franswa: une foster...
> Moi: Un demi pomme
> Les autres ?


 Demi pomme ça existe ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Demi pomme ça existe ?



oui, tu prends une pomme et tu la coupes en deux, ça fait une demi-pomme....
pour moi, une Carlsberg, merci...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Demi pomme ça existe ?


ben ouais, tu trempes ton iPod dans la chope :rateau:


Piaf: Stook, la Carslberg ça fait péter


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera un petit verre de Montbazillac bien frais !
> Faut que je fête la venue de mon tout petit neveu !
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Félicitations tata La SAGEsse !!  :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, tu trempes ton iPod dans la chope :rateau:
> 
> 
> Piaf: Stook, la Carslberg ça fait péter


 Toutes les bières font péter "mou"


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations tata La SAGEsse !!  :love: :love:




Pitin®, j'avais pas lu....
*Pareil*....!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

Merci à Stargazer et Stook 
Il mesure 50 cm, pèse 3kg200 et d'aprés ma soeur, il ressemble à un lutin ! 

:love::love::love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Stargazer et Stook
> Il mesure 50 cm, pèse 3kg200 et d'aprés ma soeur, il ressemble à un lutin !
> 
> :love::love::love:


Félicitations !   
Et comment s'apelle ce petit ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations !
> Et comment s'apelle ce petit ?


 Merci,
Il s'apelle Ruben.


:love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> Il s'apelle Ruben.
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Joli prénom !


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Joli prénom !


 Oui, j'aime assez 
Bon, je vais aller pleurer maintenant, j'ai 1kg d'oignon à peler...
Bonne soirée.


:love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'aime assez
> Bon, je vais aller pleurer maintenant, j'ai 1kg d'oignon à peler...
> Bonne soirée.
> 
> ...



Bonne cuisine à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Stargazer et Stook
> Il mesure 50 cm, pèse 3kg200 et d'aprés ma soeur, il ressemble à un lutin !
> 
> :love::love::love:




bienvenu a ce petit lutin* !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


un p'tit sauterne je dirais pas non  






*il a quoi comme prenom ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bienvenu a ce petit lutin* !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> un p'tit sauterne je dirais pas non
> ...



Il s'appelle Ruben !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

're


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

bis


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Roberta et DCZ !  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav & iNano


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

on fait quoi là a pet nettoyer les vitres ?   

dcz , vraiment ton avatar j'aime pô 
il n'a pas l'air commode  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'aime assez
> Bon, je vais aller pleurer maintenant, j'ai 1kg d'oignon à peler...
> Bonne soirée.
> 
> ...



c'est mieux Ruben que Minouche, passe lui le bonjour a la petite minouche....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi là a pet nettoyer les vitres ?
> 
> dcz , vraiment ton avatar j'aime pô
> il n'a pas l'air commode  :rateau:


 tu sais d'où ça vient?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> tu sais d'où ça vient?




non  :rose:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dcz , vraiment ton avatar j'aime pô
> il n'a pas l'air commode  :rateau:


Oui, il est aussi dérangeant que le film dont il est extrait... :hein:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est aussi dérangeant que le film dont il est extrait... :hein:


 Exact, il s'agit robertav d'un chef-d'oeuvre de Stanley Kubrick du nom de _"Clockwork Orange"_. À voir absolument  (mais pas avec tes enfants...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

voila, je suis a vous !!!!!    

je suis allée faire ma b.A. dans le tecnique !!!    



edit : oki dcz ....s"il tombe entre mes mains je le regardera


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Kubrik était très fort pour faire des films dont on ne pigeait pas grand chose, où on avait l'impression que toute signification nous échappait (je pense en particulier à 2001...)    :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous!... 


PS : Je sais que je débarque après la bataille, et que la discussion est terminée, mais bravo à teo et à dcz_ pour leurs interventions au sujet de MacGeneration.net.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Kubrik était très fort pour faire des films dont on ne pigeait pas grand chose, où on avait l'impression que toute signification nous échappait (je pense en particulier à 2001...)    :rateau:


 ouais, mais pour ce qui est de Orange Mécanique je trouve que le tout reste quand même très accessible, bien qu'extrêmement dérangé/dérangeant et violent... un grand film en tout cas


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> 
> PS : Je sais que je débarque après la bataille, et que la discussion est terminée, mais bravo à teo et à dcz_ pour leurs interventions au sujet de MacGeneration.net.


 Human-Fly !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Sur ce, apero-time pour moi 
@+ 






_ps: merci Human-Fly_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais pour ce qui est de Orange Mécanique je trouve que le tout reste quand même très accessible, bien qu'extrêmement dérangé/dérangeant et violent... un grand film en tout cas





haaa tu parlais de ce film là ? 

non je l'ai pa vraiment aimé mais peut etre que je confond avec le film de travolta pulp kelkechose


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaa tu parlais de ce film là ?
> 
> non je l'ai pa vraiment aimé mais peut etre que je confond avec le film de travolta pulp kelkechose


...travolta à tourné la pub orangina (où qu'o voit un(e) serveur (se) qui shake son son corps avec un plateau en main ?


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, apero-time pour moi
> @+


Tschüß !!


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaa tu parlais de ce film là ?
> 
> non je l'ai pa vraiment aimé mais peut etre que je confond avec le film de travolta pulp kelkechose


Pulp Fiction avec Travolta... Moins trash que Orange Mécanique... :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux Ruben que Minouche, passe lui le bonjour a la petite minouche....


Qu'est ce que tu as contre le nom de ma chatte toi, tu te moques hein ??? 
J'y passe le bonjour. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction avec Travolta... Moins trash que Orange Mécanique... :rateau:


C'est vrai que repeindre sa voiture avec un cerveau, c'est rien


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Kubrik était très fort pour faire des films dont on ne pigeait pas grand chose, où on avait l'impression que toute signification nous échappait (je pense en particulier à 2001...)   :rateau:


J'adore Kubrick. :rose:
Et 2001 est mon film. Il faut le voir plusieurs fois pour commencer à saisir le comment du pourquoi. C'est un chef-d'oeuvre. Surtout quand on pense qu'il a fait çà en 1968...


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que repeindre sa voiture avec un cerveau, c'est rien


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, très cher... mais je trouve Pulp Fiction moins dérangeant, moins choquant...    :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hello tout le monde ! 
Ouh là, ça cause ciné par ici  
Trop intello pour moi ce soir... pas envie :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde !
> Ouh là, ça cause ciné par ici
> Trop intello pour moi ce soir... pas envie :rose:



on peut parler de l'île de la tentation ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on peut parler de l'île de la tentation ?



Ils sont partis de l'ile alors finalement ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on peut parler de l'île de la tentation ?


Heu...
 
Franchement ? :rose: 
Non, pas envie non plus (trop inconnu pour moi  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> 
> Franchement ? :rose:
> Non, pas envie non plus (trop inconnu pour moi  )



c'était pour le (non) intello


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont partis de l'ile alors finalement ?


Ben vous pouvez faire un club à vous 2 !   
Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait des fans :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous pouvez faire un club à vous 2 !
> Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait des fans :rateau:



avec un chien en plus on fait une bande comme dans Astérix et Obélix


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Moi non plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

moi je regarde nanny sur M6
je ne sais vraiment quoi penser de cette emission


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> avec un chien en plus on fait une bande comme dans Astérix et Obélix



Tu fais Obélix dans ce cas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je regarde nanny sur M6
> je ne sais vraiment quoi penser de cette emission




Y a rien a penser de ce truc là. J'ai jamais regarder   .

FBI portés disparus c'est un poil plus sympa... Dommage que ce soit pas ce soir l'ile de la tentation, ou mon copain est un gros porc


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je regarde nanny sur M6
> je ne sais vraiment quoi penser de cette emission


Tu veux que je te dise ce que j'en pense moi, de ces émissions truquées ? ... A flûte je l'ai dit.


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je regarde nanny sur M6
> je ne sais vraiment quoi penser de cette emission


Ben moi, j'ai pas la 6... je n'ai pas l'air de manquer quelque chose ! :rateau: 
Je trouve la télé un peu rasoir, mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'une impression ?  
En tout cas, je préfère perdre mon temps en faisant autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te dise ce que j'en pense moi, de ces émissions truquées ? ... A flûte je l'ai dit.



Mais non ... c'est pas le genre de M6


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te dise ce que j'en pense moi, de ces émissions truquées ? ... A flûte je l'ai dit.





truquées je ne sais pas ....
en tout cas celle que vas suivre je l'ai deja vue , marrante !!!


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... c'est pas le genre de M6


Absolument pas !  
En tout cas, pas plus que TF1.


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... c'est pas le genre de M6


Ni de TF1, c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai pas la 6... je n'ai pas l'air de manquer quelque chose ! :rateau:
> Je trouve la télé un peu rasoir, mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'une impression ?
> En tout cas, je préfère perdre mon temps en faisant autre chose




ben la tele je la vois sans la voir
cet a dire elle est a coté de moi sur mon flanc droit      

elle me tiens compagnie avec son blablebla


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas !
> En tout cas, pas plus que TF1.


Tiens, les grands esprits jurassiens se rencontrent ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai pas la 6... je n'ai pas l'air de manquer quelque chose ! :rateau:
> Je trouve la télé un peu rasoir, mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'une impression ?
> En tout cas, je préfère perdre mon temps en faisant autre chose



La 6 tu loupes pleins de séries sympas  et puis on a eu Kenza aussi  

Moi je préfère écouter la musique et regarder des clips


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les grands esprits jurassiens se rencontrent ! :love:


C'est évident.  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben la tele je la vois sans la voir
> cet a dire elle est a coté de moi sur mon flanc droit
> 
> elle me tiens compagnie avec son blablebla


Oh...  Ben t'as pas trouvé mieux comme compagnie ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben la tele je la vois sans la voir
> cet a dire elle est a coté de moi sur mon flanc droit
> 
> elle me tiens compagnie avec son blablebla



Moi elle est soit a gauche soit au dessus ... Ca dépend si je suis sur le Mac ou sur le PC  ... Enfin bon je suis jamais sur le PC


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh...  Ben t'as pas trouvé mieux comme compagnie ?




non bioman est parti en vadrouille chez un copain installer un truc sur son pc


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> La 6 tu loupes pleins de séries sympas


Ouais comme la 158ème rediffusion de la "Nounou d'enfer", ou de "notre belle famille", ou de ... ou de ... C'est les rois de la rediffusion, haut la main !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère écouter la musique et regarder des clips


Ouh là... C'est plus de mon âge ça !  
Moi, ce que j'écoute, ça ne passe pas à la télé !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non bioman est parti en vadrouille chez un copain installer un truc sur son pc


PC ?    Prehistoric Computer ?


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non bioman est parti en vadrouille chez un copain installer un truc sur son pc


Beurk PC...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi elle est soit a gauche soit au dessus ... Ca dépend si je suis sur le Mac ou sur le PC  ... Enfin bon je suis jamais sur le PC





    oui !!!!
 si je vais de l'autre bout du bureau sur le pc de bioman je pourrais effecivement voir la tele et etre ici mais.....
comment faire sauter le mot de passe sur un pc ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non bioman est parti en vadrouille chez un copain installer un truc sur son pc


Heureusement qu'on est là alors !     :love:

Beurk de pc ! Non seulement ça ne marche pas bien et en plus il te pique bioman !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!!
> si je vais de l'autre bout du bureau sur le pc de bioman je pourrais effecivement voir la tele et etre ici mais.....
> comment faire sauter le mot de passe sur un pc ?


Cà dépend de l'OS, mais de toute manière c'est pas compliqué.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

oui oui oui PC !!!!!      

je connais absolument personne dans mon proche entourage qui a un mac     
meme a la maison il y a 3 pc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... C'est plus de mon âge ça !
> Moi, ce que j'écoute, ça ne passe pas à la télé !



on ne te voit pas beaucoup dans quelle musik


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!!
> si je vais de l'autre bout du bureau sur le pc de bioman je pourrais effecivement voir la tele et etre ici mais.....
> comment faire sauter le mot de passe sur un pc ?


Bioman a mis un mot de passe ?  :hein: Etrange...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui oui oui PC !!!!!
> 
> je connais absolument personne dans mon proche entourage qui a un mac
> meme a la maison il y a 3 pc


Tu veux quoi comme virus ? Après tu seras tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Un bon coup de marteau et ca passe   

Tout a l'heure le PC a planter en entrant le mdp de la session, c'est beau  

Je regarde pas les clips de la télé paske crazy frog je sais pas quoi non merci  

Tu as oublier La petite maison dans la prairie et Docteur Quinn   ... sans oublier Super Nanny apparement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Beurk PC...




mais non    

tu devrais voir comment elle est belle sa tour lumineuse !!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on ne te voit pas beaucoup dans quelle musik


Non, c'est vrai !
J'ai un peu la flemme de poster les trucs que je préfère... :rose: 
Et en plus, iNano me pique des idées de trucs originaux :rateau: (j'en profite pour la faire rager un peu, elle doit être dans le coin  )


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> tu devrais voir comment elle est belle sa tour lumineuse !!!


Ah parce qu'en plus Bioman a mauvais gout ! 
Mais tu vas les chercher où tes mecs toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... C'est plus de mon âge ça !
> Moi, ce que j'écoute, ça ne passe pas à la télé !



Tu as les Eagles en derniere page des clips video sur le IMS Ricains


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bioman a mis un mot de passe ?  :hein: Etrange...


Tu es pour la paix des ménages, toi :rateau:  !


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est vrai !
> J'ai un peu la flemme de poster les trucs que je préfère... :rose:
> Et en plus, iNano me pique des idées de trucs originaux :rateau: (j'en profite pour la faire rager un peu, elle doit être dans le coin  )


Dis donc toi !!!!  :hein:  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as les Eagles en derniere page des clips video sur le IMS Ricains


Ha ben loupé : c'est pas ce que j'aime !  
Essaie encore


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime et j'écoute Diana Krall... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben loupé : c'est pas ce que j'aime !
> Essaie encore



C'est le truc le plus vieux que j'ai pu trouver sur les clips US


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

_pom pom pom_


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime et j'écoute Diana Krall... :love:


C'est pas mal, mais je préfère "Silje Nergaard" comme voix jazzy...


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le truc le plus vieux que j'ai pu trouver sur les clips US


C'est pas les trucs vieux qu'elle aime, c'est les trucs bizarres !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Je viens d'écouter dian krall sur iTunes trop mou pour moi  




			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les trucs vieux qu'elle aime, c'est les trucs bizarres !!!!


 
Bjork ? dsl connais pas de truc louche


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le truc le plus vieux que j'ai pu trouver sur les clips US


C'est déjà pas mal... mais qui te dit que j'écoute des "vieux" trucs ?  
Mon âge ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce qu'en plus Bioman a mauvais gout !
> Mais tu vas les chercher où tes mecs toi ?




je le cherche pas moi !!!!   

c'est eux qui viennent sonner a ma porte


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà pas mal... mais qui te dit que j'écoute des "vieux" trucs ?
> Mon âge ?



Non j'aurais pas osé  

Tu as dit que tu écoutais plus ce qui passe a la télé alors peut etre que ca ne passe plus car c'est trop vieux. Sinon me suis planter


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Bondoir les floodeurs !!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les trucs vieux qu'elle aime, c'est les trucs bizarres !!!!


Ah bon ?
Sigur Ros, Menomena, GYBE, Mùm, Stafrænn Hákon... c'est pas bizarre   !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le cherche pas moi !!!!
> 
> c'est eux qui viennent sonner a ma porte



Il y en a qui ont vraiment rien a faire  



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Sigur Ros, Menomena, GYBE, Mùm, Stafrænn Hákon... c'est pas bizarre   !



Rien que les noms c'est zarb donc bon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bondoir les floodeurs !!!


 'lu Charlub!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pour la paix des ménages, toi :rateau:  !



je m'en fou .....
._et puis c'est moi qui a configuré sa messagerie que je peux voir sur mon mac _  

le pire ? est que j'aime tellement l'espionner au point d'avoir oublié le mot de passe


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bondoir les floodeurs !!!


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bondoir les floodeurs !!!


 Charlub !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Sigur Ros, Menomena, GYBE, Mùm, Stafrænn Hákon... c'est pas bizarre   !



Sigur Ros, GYBE, c'est du très bon tout cela


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écouter dian krall sur iTunes trop mou pour moi


C'est Peut être mou pour toi, mais c'est une chanteuse de jazz très agréable à l'oreille. 
Et ses chansons sont toujours très douces en général, idéal pour ce détendre ou une soirée "à deux". 
Qu'as tu écouter comme chanson ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'en fou .....
> ._et puis c'est moi qui a configuré sa messagerie que je peux voir sur mon mac _
> 
> le pire ? est que j'aime tellement l'espionner au point d'avoir oublié le mot de passe


Il n'a même pas droit à un petit jardin secret ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bondoir les floodeurs !!!


Saloute


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Sigur Ros, GYBE, c'est du très bon tout cela


Ah cool ! Enfin un connaisseur qui me comprend !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le cherche pas moi !!!!
> 
> c'est eux qui viennent sonner a ma porte


Alors si je viens sonner à ta porte...  Et en plus avec un jeu de cartes en poche...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a même pas droit à un petit jardin secret ?




meme a une foret entiere: je m'en fiche completment et meme plus  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


il a mis un mot de passe parce que j'allais souvent lui couper ses telechargements qui prenaient toute la bande adsl et puis il a trop peur que on lui fiche la pagaille dessus


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors si je viens sonner à ta porte...  Et en plus avec un jeu de cartes en poche...  :love:


Ben !   
Elles ne sont pas bien les jurassiennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Nouvel avatar dcz_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme a une foret entiere: je m'en fiche completment et meme plus  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> il a mis un mot de passe parce que j'allais souvent lui couper ses telechargements qui prenaient toute la bande adsl et puis il a trop peur que on lui fiche la pagaille dessus



Autre solution : couper sa connection au modem. Plus besoin d'avoir de mot de passe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah cool ! Enfin un connaisseur qui me comprend !  :love:



les 3 autres - à part Mum dont je connais le nom - je ne connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors si je viens sonner à ta porte...  Et en plus avec un jeu de cartes en poche...  :love:





trop tard : je ne passera plus devant le maire une troisieme fois      

et non, je t rappelle que les liaison extra ne m'interesssent vraiment pas !!! :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel avatar dcz_ ?


 En effet


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme a une foret entiere: je m'en fiche completment et meme plus  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Attention ! :affraid:
On peut trouver des créatures étranges dans les forêts...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben !
> Elles ne sont pas bien les jurassiennes ?


Cà dépend...  
Tu aimes le poker ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Autre solution : couper sa connection au modem. Plus besoin d'avoir de mot de passe.




oui deja fait mais suis tellement tete en l'air que quand il rentre j'oublie de remettre la fiche dans le routeur  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! :affraid:
> On peut trouver des créatures étranges dans les forêts...




tu sais le premier est parti et j'ai pas pleuré


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui deja fait mais suis tellement tete en l'air que quand il rentre j'oublie de remettre la fiche dans le routeur  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Dénonce le à la police  ! Il ne téléchargeras plus et plus de pribs avec le routeur   

Qui a parler de strip poker ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà dépend...
> Tu aimes le poker ? :love:


J'sais pas : je n'y ai jamais joué !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas : je n'y ai jamais joué !!!!


 Menteur! :bebe:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Menteur! :bebe:


Heu... pas possible !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu... pas possible !


Mais menteuse si ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas : je n'y ai jamais joué !!!!



Faut faire gaffe à Hurri quand il propose un poker ..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais menteuse si ?


ah ouais, évidemment...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais menteuse si ?


Ah ça, par contre, ça pourrait arriver...    !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a parler de strip poker ?




c'est hurri , le calimero de macg      

depuis qu'il a fait ma connaissance sur ce forum  il ne reve plus que de cela !!! :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe à Hurri quand il propose un poker ..


Dis donc la bergère, occupes toi donc de tes moutons !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe à Hurri quand il propose un poker ..


Serais-je naïve ? 
Noooooon... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc la bergère, occupes toi donc de tes moutons !



C'est ce que je fais !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Serais-je naïve ?
> Noooooon... :rateau:



Loin de moi cette idée !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est hurri , le calimero de macg
> 
> depuis qu'il a fait ma connaissance sur ce forum  il ne reve plus que de cela !!! :rateau:




C'est deg  :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Serais-je naïve ?
> Noooooon... :rateau:




mais non   

tu n'as juste a mettre 3 paires de chaussettes , 2 coulottes , 2 soutif ,  4 pulls et 5 pantalons


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je fais !


Moutons ou brebis ?   :love: 

Salut Star !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est deg  :sick:  :affraid:


Hé dis donc on parle pas comme çà de la princess !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Hé dis donc on parle pas comme çà de la princess !




mais là je crois qu'il parlait de toi !!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> tu n'as juste a mettre 3 paires de chaussettes , 2 coulottes , 2 soutif ,  4 pulls et 5 pantalons


On sent le vécu !!!  
Donc, tu perds ou tu gagnes généralement ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hep !!! ça gaze ???


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est deg  :sick:  :affraid:



Hey comment tu parles de Princess ???? 

Edith : Grillé par calimero !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> On sent le vécu !!!
> Donc, tu perds ou tu gagnes généralement ?




je te laisse deviner : j'ai appris a jouer aux cartes avant de savoir lire


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Moutons ou brebis ?   :love:
> 
> Salut Star !  :love:



Bonsoir à toi ma chère brebis ! :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep !!! ça gaze ???


 Pas de blague sur les juifs ici, merci.


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse deviner : j'ai appris a jouer aux cartes avant de savoir lire


Ben je ne jouerai jamais avec toi non plus ! (enfin, contre toi...)


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse deviner : j'ai appris a jouer aux cartes avant de savoir lire


Et moi je joue au poker depuis ma plus tendre enfance.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais là je crois qu'il parlait de toi !!!




Non Non il a raison


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> tu n'as juste a mettre 3 paires de chaussettes , 2 coulottes , 2 soutif ,  4 pulls et 5 pantalons



On appelle ça le pack Hurri !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pas de blague sur les juifs ici, merci.



mais non ! c'est un blague sur les bergères !!!
D'ailleurs en général y a une réponse du genre "Et toi ? ça mousse ?"


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep !!! ça gaze ???



Et toi ça mousse de ton côté !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Non Non il a raison


Tu vois ! 
Je crois qu'il mérite une punition ! Un coup de boule rouge non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Louche, Safari ne répondais plus pendant 2 minutes et me prenait 80% de CPU.. Sa le fais souvent avec 10.4.2 si vous avez des solutions rapide ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ça mousse de ton côté !



Yes 


hep DC  t'a vu ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Non Non il a raison



Il attaque pas Princess comme ça sinon je lui envoie mon commando de moutons furtifs !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça le pack Hurri !


Mais je m'en fous, l'effeuillage c'est délicieux. Plus c'est long plus c'est bon dis t'on !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois !
> Je crois qu'il mérite une punition ! Un coup de boule rouge non ?



             

Tout mais pas ca :'(


A choisir je préfère les moutons


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> 
> hep DC  t'a vu ?


 ouais ouais ouais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Allons enfants de la patrie
Le jour de gloire est arrivé
Contre nous de la tyrannie
L'étandard "Sang et Or" est levé ! (bis)
Entendez-vous les supporters
Chanter "Allez les Sang et Or"
Allez ! Allez les Sang et Or !
Vous êtes...vous êtes les plus forts !
Allez les Sang et Or !
Vous êtes les plus forts !
Allez ! Allez ! Les Sang et Or
Vous êtes les plus forts !
Allez Lens !


  



désolé, c'est sorti tout seul...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Non Non il a raison




ben , tampi pour moi  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :bebe:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Louche, Safari ne répondais plus pendant 2 minutes et me prenait 80% de CPU.. Sa le fais souvent avec 10.4.2 si vous avez des solutions rapide ...


Fais comme moi, reste sous Panther !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Louche, Safari ne répondais plus pendant 2 minutes et me prenait 80% de CPU.. Sa le fais souvent avec 10.4.2 si vous avez des solutions rapide ...


 Comment fait-on pour voir ce qu'occupent les applications en pourcentage? 'me rappelle plus... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Mais c'est pas bon la bière qui mousse  ?
Enfin, je dis ça, mais j'aime pas de toutes façons alors... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'en fous, l'effeuillage c'est délicieux. Plus c'est long plus c'est bon dis t'on !  :love:



Tu vois, pour l'effeuillage, je crois que t'as raison pour cette fois ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Louche, Safari ne répondais plus pendant 2 minutes et me prenait 80% de CPU.. Sa le fais souvent avec 10.4.2 si vous avez des solutions rapide ...




oui .......passer sous firefox !!!


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ...mon commando de moutons furtifs !


Ouah !!!! ça doit être terrible ça !  Star !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Allons enfants de la patrie
> Le jour de gloire est arrivé
> Contre nous de la tyrannie
> L'étandard "Sang et Or" est levé ! (bis)
> ...




Il va la fermer lui ?

Tu te souviens apres quel match s'était ca :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas bon la bière qui mousse  ?
> Enfin, je dis ça, mais j'aime pas de toutes façons alors... :rose:



Trop spirituel, c'est difficile à comprendre    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Il va la fermer lui ?
> 
> Tu te souviens apres quel match s'était ca :



et tu sautes devant ton mac en ce me moment ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Tout mais pas ca :'(
> 
> 
> A choisir je préfère les moutons



Le commando de moutons furtifs sont souvent vêtus du rouge ... ils n'ont pour l'instant jamais frappé. Veux-tu être le premier à en bénéficier ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on pour voir ce qu'occupent les applications en pourcentage? 'me rappelle plus... :rose:




applik , moniteur activité


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'en fous, l'effeuillage c'est délicieux. Plus c'est long plus c'est bon dis t'on !  :love:


Je suis d'accord aussi avec toi :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Allons enfants de la patrie...


Le foot est interdit ici ! 
Sujet de discorde...
Et de toute façon c'est pour les lessivés du cerveau ce sport !  

Allez hop on revient dans le sujet... Bon on causait de quoi avant tout çà. :love:
Ah oui... Virpeen voulait m'inviter à une partie de poker. Bon, ce soir c'est raté, mais je vais prévoir un soir.   En plus, 15km çà me fait pas peur ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui .......passer sous firefox !!!



Ca me rapelle mon PC


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouah !!!! ça doit être terrible ça !  Star !



Oui commandé par le Colonel Côte de mouton en personne !  

Salut iNano !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> applik , moniteur activité


 Tu es trop bonne robertav (sans jeu de mot stupide...), j'essaye de suite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le foot est interdit ici !
> Sujet de discorde...
> Et de toute façon c'est pour les lessivés du cerveau ce sport !
> 
> ...



C'est pas qu'Hurican veux faire modo ?   
On est au Bar !!!! 
Le sujet c'est le flood ....   foot ça ressemble à flood non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et tu sautes devant ton mac en ce me moment ?



Non plus maintenant c'est le lensois qui chiale devant a se souvenir de la déculoté qu'on leur a foutu 
 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Lyon_Lens_Photos.html


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord aussi avec toi :love:



Ah je suis pas le seul ! :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord aussi avec toi :love:


Et on peut savoir qui tu comptes effeuiller ?  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le foot est interdit ici !
> Sujet de discorde...
> Et de toute façon c'est pour les lessivés du cerveau ce sport !
> 
> ...



Y a-t-il vraiment une distance qui te fait peur pour un poker ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas qu'Hurican veux faire modo ?


Non, j'essaie d'éviter les dérapages qui ont déjà fait intervenir les modos... Certains sujets amènent le bordel, et le foot en fait partie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

ha ben ça!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  J'ai le même prénom que le gardien de Lens   
pourtant c'est pas courant !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> applik , moniteur activité


 Ah ouais, c'était dans le dossier Utilitaires en fait... 
Enfin, toujours est-il que j'ai trouvé et que j'ai enfin la réponse à ma question: les applis ouvertes mais "dormantes" ne prennent quasi rien comme puissance cpu...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut savoir qui tu comptes effeuiller ?  :hein:  :mouais:


Je te le dirai en privé, si tu veux bien... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut savoir qui tu comptes effeuiller ?  :hein:  :mouais:



Moi je l'ai déjà fait de mon plein grès ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'essaie d'éviter les dérapages qui ont déjà fait intervenir les modos... Certains sujets amènent le bordel, et le foot en fait partie.



parfois ce sont les modérateurs qui l'amènent


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'essaie d'éviter les dérapages qui ont déjà fait intervenir les modos... Certains sujets amènent le bordel, et le foot en fait partie.


 Bien d'accord... et je crois de plus que je dois faire partie du rare 1% d'hommes qui détestent le foot et tout ce qui tourne autour, alors si même ici on en parle...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il vraiment une distance qui te fait peur pour un poker ?


Oui, au delà d'1 heure de route, faut vraiment que j'ai une bonne raison d'y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ha ben ça!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  J'ai le même prénom que le gardien de Lens
> pourtant c'est pas courant !



Moi j'ai le meme nom que le deuxieme gardien lensois si tu enleves un B ... enfin si c'est toujours le meme   

Le foot ca ne fais pas faire de baston, sauf si il y a un supporter de l'asse


Salut !!!


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai déjà fait de mon plein grès ...


Ahhh... Mon meilleur souvenir de ce bar !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rapelle mon PC




ben alors tu forces a kitter safari......oui forcer parce que quand il rame le fermer simplement sa veut pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> parfois ce sont les modérateurs qui l'amènent



Jte le fait pas dire


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir !


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai déjà fait de mon plein grès ...


Et quel merveilleux souvenir Star... Ca me laisse rêveuse...   :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


'soir Sloughi  







_edit: *1900* messages, allez, encore un ptit effort et jpasse accro "officiellement"_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Jte le fait pas dire



et je ne parle pas des supermodérateurs


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 Sloughi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Le foot ca ne fais pas faire de baston, sauf si il y a un supporter de l'asse



C'est marrant  c'est vrai qu'a l'asse ils sont violents !  surtout quand ils perdent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors tu forces a kitter safari......oui forcer parce que quand il rame le fermer simplement sa veut pas



Non a la place j'ai fermer toutes les autres applis pour laisser tout le cpu dispo a safari et il est reparti de pls belle. Bon apres faut tout réouvrir mais c'est plus long de lancer 5 ou 6 onglets..


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, au delà d'1 heure de route, faut vraiment que j'ai une bonne raison d'y aller.



Ah monsieur a ses limites !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord... et je crois de plus que je dois faire partie du rare 1% d'hommes qui détestent le foot et tout ce qui tourne autour, alors si même ici on en parle...


On est beaucoup plus que 1% ! Environ 30% d'après les stats que j'avais vu il n'y a pas longtemps.


Et puis iNano, tu es  jalouse ? 
Tu peux venir faire la partie avec nous si tu veux ! :love:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


 Sloughi !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et quel merveilleux souvenir Star... Ca me laisse rêveuse...   :rose:


J'espère que tu n'as pas comparé :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et je ne parle pas des supermodérateurs



Bonjour (ou bonsoir ) les dégats !   :rateau:




hello sloug' !


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On est beaucoup plus que 1% ! Environ 30% d'après les stats que j'avais vu il n'y a pas longtemps.
> 
> 
> Et puis iNano, tu es  jalouse ?
> Tu peux venir faire la partie avec nous si tu veux ! :love:


Bah tiens, je ne louperais un effuillage de Virpeen pour rien au monde...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant  c'est vrai qu'a l'asse ils sont violents !  surtout quand ils perdent



Non c'est des tafiolles. 

C'est le lyonnais en face qui va aller se taper


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant  c'est vrai qu'a l'asse ils sont violents !  surtout quand ils perdent



oui mais pour le poker l'as c'est plutôt gagnant que perdant


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano et Virpeen, merci pour ces compliments ! :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

ça dépend, t'a déjà vu un suporter savoyard de l'asse 2m, 95 kg après un match perdu à Bollaert ?


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'as pas comparé :rose:


Tu sais bien que tu es incomparable !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> oui mais pour le poker l'as c'est plutôt gagnant que perdant



ça dépend qui va chez flunch !!!


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, je ne louperais un effuillage de Virpeen pour rien au monde...  :love:


Bon nous voilà 3 pour une partie. :love:
Reste juste à trouver le jour et l'heure maintenant !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

'suis claqué moi... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, t'a déjà vu un suporter savoyard de l'asse 2m, 95 kg après un match perdu à Bollaert ?



Non et pour deux raison :

1-Parce que Lens joue
2-Parce que St É joue


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> iNano et Virpeen, merci pour ces compliments ! :love: :love: :rose:


Mais c'est nous qui te remercions... pour le souvenir :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend qui va chez flunch !!!



j'ai une quinte   de toux à force de rire


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que tu es incomparable !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:



Comme c'est mimi !  

Et puis t'as raison on mélange pas les torchons avec les serviettes !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'suis claqué moi... :sleep:



 torchon-chiffon-carpette ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'suis claqué moi... :sleep:



Moi aussi mais le mac a coté de mon lit qui encode en H264 une vidéo de 3 minutes ca fait trop de bruti pour aller se coucher maintenant. J'Attents encore 1h ou 2


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est nous qui te remercions... pour le souvenir :love:  :love:  :love:



Page 215 il me semble ...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon nous voilà 3 pour une partie. :love:
> Reste juste à trouver le jour et l'heure maintenant !


J'sais pas... Faut être combien pour jouer ? :rose:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une quinte   de toux à force de rire


Pétard, tapez lui dans le dos, il va s'étouffer !!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

gggrrrr et voilà que ma chère souris Apple BT vient de finir de dévorer ses piles encore une fois...  Je déteste le trackpad bordel


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

depuis quand le foot est compatible avec les declarations d'amour ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une quinte   de toux à force de rire



Ton agencement de smilies est bien mieux que le précédent !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On est beaucoup plus que 1% ! Environ 30% d'après les stats que j'avais vu il n'y a pas longtemps.
> 
> 
> Et puis iNano, tu es  jalouse ?
> Tu peux venir faire la partie avec nous si tu veux ! :love:



 Salut à toutes et à tous!... 


Je ne m'intéresse à aucun sport, mais je respecte ceux que ça intéresse. Par contre, je n'aime pas que le sport envahisse tout, y-compris le bar des floodeurs. 
Après les packs qui permettent la navigation sans pub sur les forums, il faudrait un autre pack pour la navigation sans foot!... 
 En tout cas, je crois que sur MacGénération, il y a beaucoup plus de 1% des hommes qui ne s'intéressent pas au foot!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Non et pour deux raison :
> 
> 1-Parce que Lens joue
> 2-Parce que St É joue



heu....

you talked to me ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand le foot est compatible avec les declarations d'amour ?



Ca se voit que tu n'es jamais allé a un VRAI match de foot  :love:


Et .... Oui Charlub


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je crois que sur MacGénération, il y a beaucoup plus de 1% des hommes qui ne s'intéressent pas au foot!...



A toi de mettre en place un sondage ! 


au fait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

je vais partir dans le monde des reves 

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que tu n'es jamais allé a un VRAI match de foot  :love:
> 
> 
> Et .... Oui Charlub


 _stop it please..._


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas... Faut être combien pour jouer ? :rose:


Au moins 2. Mais à 3 c'est plus drôle, il y a plus de suspense !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Tchao


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ton agencement de smilies est bien mieux que le précédent !



je me suis encore fait rappelé à l'ordre pour _utilisation inappropriée de similies et absence de smilies_ donc je fais des efforts


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonne nuit robertav, sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et à tous!...



bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit Princess ! Que tes rêves soient doux comme la laine de mes moutons ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que tu n'es jamais allé a un VRAI match de foot  :love:
> 
> 
> Et .... Oui Charlub




ils sont mauvais les suporters de l'ol   

après on se demande pourquoi le meilleur stade niveau ambiance c'est Bollaert !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Rêves pas trop à moi.


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonne nuit Roberta !  :love: 
Et bonne nuit à tous !  See you tomorrow !   :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Doux rêves à toi...  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je me suis encore fait rappelé à l'ordre pour _utilisation inappropriée de similies et absence de smilies_ donc je fais des efforts


 lol oui j'ai vu ça, mais je trouvais qu'ils n'étaient vraiment pas indispensables pour comprendre la subtilité de tes propos...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ils sont mauvais les suporters de l'ol
> 
> après on se demande pourquoi le meilleur stade niveau ambiance c'est Bollaert !



Footix ?



PS: Je ne fais que répondre je ne dis rien de plus ...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je me suis encore fait rappelé à l'ordre pour _utilisation inappropriée de similies et absence de smilies_ donc je fais des efforts



Ah lumai quand elle s'y met ...  :love:

Mais c'est tout à ton honneur ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 bonne nuit !



je pense que je  vais aller dormir aussi !


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais partir dans le monde des reves
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Roberta !  :love:
> Et bonne nuit à tous !  See you tomorrow !   :sleep:



Bonne nuit iNano !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Footix ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Je ne fais que répondre je ne dis rien de plus ...



Décidément faut faire partie des "initiés" pour comprendre l'humour Lyonnais, désolé, mais j'ai un peu de mal


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah lumai quand elle s'y met ...  :love:
> 
> Mais c'est tout à ton honneur ...



et lemmy aussi 

il faut dire que je les ai traumatisé - surtout Lumai - à une époque


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

tout le monde 

comment allez vous ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> comment allez vous ?


 'soir chezgreg  'va bien et toi?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Roberta !  :love:
> Et bonne nuit à tous !  See you tomorrow !   :sleep:


Tu te sauves aussi ? Alors bonne nuit. :rose:


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Août 2005)

Coucou!

Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> comment allez vous ?




salut  
je vais très bien
et toi?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> comment allez vous ?



Bien et toi ?


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Roberta !  :love:
> Et bonne nuit à tous !  See you tomorrow !   :sleep:


Ben tu vas au lit ?  

Oups... J'arrrrrrriiiiive !!!! :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram


 Félicitations, c'est fou comme j'adore cette petite bebête blanche :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Décidément faut faire partie des "initiés" pour comprendre l'humour Lyonnais, désolé, mais j'ai un peu de mal




Le PS était pour DCZ ne cherches pas plus loin


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram


Un Ail-Bouc ? Purée çà doit sentir fort !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram



Bon baptême pour ton iBook !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram


Salut de mon iBook 14 " aussi !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> Le PS était pour DCZ ne cherches pas plus loin


 Je les avais saisi, t'inquiètes...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un Ail-Bouc ? Purée çà doit sentir fort !



Ca pique les yeux aussi ?


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

je vais plutot bien 

je viens de lire les 113 posts verrouiller de cette apres-midi et ... c'est du bon comique 

ca fait plaisir qu'il y en a qui se sont bouger


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà, mon premier poste avec mon nouvel ail-bouque!  ! Je viens de le recevoir aujourd'hui! J'ai pris un 14''. Me reste plus qu'à installer la ram



 Salut, Pitchoune! 

 Tu as combien de ram, sur ton ibook, pour l'instant?


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Août 2005)

Merci merci! Vos gentils postes on fait rougir mon iBook. Maintenant, reste plus qu'à vendre l'ancien!

Au fait, y va pas si mal que ça mon vieux g3 700: il démarre plus vite que le nouveau 

Edit: en standard, j'ai 512 mo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

On approche des 600 pages à grande vitesse... _"Le bar des floodeurs 3"_ pour bientôt?


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je vais plutot bien
> 
> je viens de lire les 113 posts verrouiller de cette apres-midi et ... c'est du bon comique
> 
> ca fait plaisir qu'il y en a qui se sont bouger


 

mais c'est vrai que tout chose a une fin tout comme macg.net aura aussi sa fin


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Pitchoune!
> 
> Tu as combien de ram, sur ton ibook, pour l'instant?



Ceci n'est pas un forum technique !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je vais plutot bien
> 
> je viens de lire les 113 posts verrouiller de cette apres-midi et ... c'est du bon comique
> 
> ca fait plaisir qu'il y en a qui se sont bouger



quels posts ?   il y a eu plusieurs fermetures aujourd'hui


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> On approche des 600 pages à grande vitesse... _"Le bar des floodeurs 3"_ pour bientôt?





j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere
j'espere j'espere


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> quels posts ?   il y a eu plusieurs fermetures aujourd'hui


  toi tu le sais c'est sure 


ps: mais bon aller macg.net


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> quels posts ?   il y a eu plusieurs fermetures aujourd'hui


Des fermetures ? 
[Mode Michel Blanc ON]Et des ouvertures, tu crois que je peux avoir des ouvertures ?  [Mode Michel Blanc OFF]


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas un forum technique !


 T'inquiète pas, ceci restera toujours un bon thread à flood, je comprends ta crainte de voir arriver des questions intéressantes, des réactions intelligentes, etc... Moi aussi jai envie de savoir combien de ram il y a sur ce nouveau boobook


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas un forum technique !


  allez soit sympa pas comme ce *.joel*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> allez soit sympa pas comme ce *.joel*


 C'est qui ".joel"?


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, très cher... mais je trouve Pulp Fiction moins dérangeant, moins choquant...    :rose:


Merci j'avais compris   :love:
_C'est vrai que dans Orange Mecanique il y a des scènes de Q (enfin environ presque  )  _
Mais moi, bon, y a plus rien qui me choque de nos jours   


_Et maintenant je saute 10 pages de floodre que j'ai pas que ça à faire de lire   _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'avais compris   :love:
> _C'est vrai que dans Orange Mecanique il y a des scènes de Q (enfin environ presque  )  _
> Mais moi, bon, y a plus rien qui me choque de nos jours
> 
> ...


 Ouaip, la scène du viol est assez trash, bien qu'on ne voie pas grand grand chose... mais si on remet ça dans le contexte de l'époque, je comprends que ce film ait été classé x...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas, ceci restera toujours un bon thread à flood, je comprends ta crainte de voir arriver des questions intéressantes, des réactions intelligentes, etc... Moi aussi jai envie de savoir combien de ram il y a sur ce nouveau boobook



Non c'est surtout que je suis une buse en technique moi !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> toi tu le sais c'est sure
> 
> 
> ps: mais bon aller macg.net



un bel exemple de manque de maturité des deux côtés


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> allez soit sympa pas comme ce *.joel*



Tu veux que j'appelle mes avocats ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

Bon j'y go, bonne nuit à tous ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est surtout que je suis une buse en technique moi !!!



 Je croyais que tu étais un genre de bergère geek!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est surtout que je suis une buse en technique moi !!!


 aaaahhhh c'est donc pour ça que tu squattes le bar sans oser trop t'égarer dans ces coins sombres et douteux que sont les forums techniques et autres développement web... tu as bien raison


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y go, bonne nuit à tous ! :love:




bonne nuit


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ".joel"?


 




pour savoir  113 posts a te lire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y go, bonne nuit à tous ! :love:


Good night Mr. Hurrican


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, la scène du viol est assez trash, bien qu'on ne voie pas grand grand chose... mais si on remet ça dans le contexte de l'époque, je comprends que ce film ait été classé x...


C'est vrai qu'il est assez dérangeant... comme tous les Kubrik !  
Mais ces films ont l'avantage d'être marquants, très marquants... :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> aaaahhhh c'est donc pour ça que tu squattes le bar sans oser trop t'égarer dans ces coins sombres et douteux que sont les forums techniques et autres développement web... tu as bien raison



Bah oui !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pour savoir  113 posts a te lire


 ah ouais non ok, j'lavais djà oublié c'ui là...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y go, bonne nuit à tous ! :love:


Good night ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y go, bonne nuit à tous ! :love:



Bonne nuit ma coquille ! :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit ma coquille ! :love:


 mais c'est mimi tout plein ça! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu étais un genre de bergère geek!...



Bergère technoïde qui tant que ça marche se pose pas trop de question !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est mimi tout plein ça! :love:



Oui à chanter sur l'air de "You're my favourite mistake" de Sheryl Crow !


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

bon aller bon nuit tout le monde 
 
car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bergère technoïde qui tant que ça marche se pose pas trop de question !


 Moi je suis plutôt du genre à me poser des questions surtout quand tout va bien...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bergère technoïde qui tant que ça marche se pose pas trop de question !



Et comme un Mac, ça marche presque toujours, tu ne te poses donc presque jamais de questions!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bon nuit tout le monde
> 
> car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
> mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas


Bonne nuit, et bonnes vacances!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et comme un Mac, ça marche presque toujours, tu ne te poses donc presque jamais de questions!...



CQFD !


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bon nuit tout le monde
> 
> car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
> mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas




bonne nuit  
et bonnes vacances


----------



## Virpeen (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bon nuit tout le monde
> 
> car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
> mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas


  Bonne nuit !  :love: 
Intoxiqué de MacG(.com)    ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis plutôt du genre à me poser des questions surtout quand tout va bien...



J'en finirai pas alors ...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bon nuit tout le monde
> 
> car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
> mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas



 Bonnes vacances et à bientôt!...


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Intoxiqué de MacG(.com)    ?


 non.
accro :    oui


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bon nuit tout le monde
> 
> car pour moi depart vacance demain matin
> mais je vais surement trouve une connexion la bas



Bonne nuit et bonnes vacances !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en finirai pas alors ...


 ... mais je n'en finis pas, jn'en finis pas...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

With Tired Eyes, Tired Minds, Tired Souls, We Slept


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... mais je n'en finis pas, jn'en finis pas...



Question qui n'a sans doute pas de réponse claire et immédiate ... Mais pourquoi tu fais ça ?


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit et bonnes vacances !





*MERCI A TOUS ET A BIENTOT *


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

hmmm jvais pas trop trop tarder moi, jcommence à être à bout avec toutes ces c***


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> non.
> accro :    oui



 Accro avant même le titre!... 
 Comme moi, en fait...  :rateau:
 Ceci dit, je ne suis pas mécontent de pouvoir justement échapper à l'affichage par défaut du titre "Accro à MacG"!... :hein: Je n'aime pas trop les couteaux que l'on remue dans les plaies... :rose:
 Merci le titre personnalisé du pack!... :style:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Question qui n'a sans doute pas de réponse claire et immédiate ... Mais pourquoi tu fais ça ?


 Je dois être ce qu'on appelle _"un esprit torturé"_ et, crois-moi, c'est pas spécialement drôle...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être ce qu'on appelle _"un esprit torturé"_ et, crois-moi, c'est pas spécialement drôle...



Je comprends, je comprends !


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Accro avant même le titre!...
> Comme moi, en fait...  :rateau:
> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas mécontent de pouvoir justement échapper à l'affichage par défaut du titre "Accro à MacG"!... :hein: Je n'aime pas trop les couteaux que l'on remue dans les plaies... :rose:
> Merci le titre personnalisé du pack!... :style:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> With Tired Eyes, Tired Minds, Tired Souls, We Slept



Me rappelle quelque chose ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends, je comprends !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être ce qu'on appelle _&quot;un esprit torturé&quot;_ et, crois-moi, c'est pas spécialement drôle...



 Je n'ai même pas besoin d'essayer de te croire!...  :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai même pas besoin d'essayer de te croire!...  :rateau:




et pour faire plaisir a *stargaizer* je finirai sur un chiffre rond


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai même pas besoin d'essayer de te croire!...  :rateau:


 ouaip, mon avatar me représente assez bien en fin de compte


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et pour faire plaisir a *stargaizer* je finirai sur un chiffre rond


_"stargaizer"_ tu dis? Qui est-ce?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Me rappelle quelque chose ...



j'attends quelques minutes l'ouverture du fil, je poste et vous quitte 

(en plus cela s'écoute et cela ne chante pas dans la langue de goethe   )


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, mon avatar me représente assez bien en fin de compte



C'est carrément à ce point-là???... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'attends quelques minutes l'ouverture du fil, je poste et vous quitte
> 
> (en plus cela s'écoute et cela ne chante pas dans la langue de goethe   )


 C'est fait


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait



oui mais mon mac a 4 mn de retard donc je rate à chaque fois l'ouverture


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est carrément à ce point-là???... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Pire encore, bien pire... mouahahahahahah








:bebe:


----------



## -greg- (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _"stargaizer"_ tu dis? Qui est-ce?




pardon *stargazer* 

aller c'est la bonne 

:sleep: 

bonne nuit et @+


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mon mac a 4 mn de retard donc je rate à chaque fois l'ouverture


 Une solution serait peut-être d'avancer une fois pour toute l'horloge de ton mac, non? ...   

Au fait,  ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pardon *stargazer*
> 
> aller c'est la bonne
> 
> ...


 

Bonne nuit pour de bonne alors!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mon mac a 4 mn de retard donc je rate à chaque fois l'ouverture



C'est pas plutôt le forum qui est en avance ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Une solution serait peut-être d'avancer une fois pour toute l'horloge de ton mac, non? ...
> 
> Au fait,  ...




 De la part de quelqu'un qui apprécie la difficulté, ce conseil m'étonne... 
Le mieux pour Pitch serait de mémoriser de la façon la plus précise possible l'écart entre les deux horloges, en tenant compte que l'écart en question doit régulièrement évoluer, soit en augmentant tous les jours d'au moins quelques secondes, soit en diminuant d'autant...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'attends quelques minutes l'ouverture du fil, je poste et vous quitte
> 
> (en plus cela s'écoute et cela ne chante pas dans la langue de goethe   )



Je veux bien te croire !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> pardon *stargazer*
> 
> aller c'est la bonne
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit et à bientôt!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le forum qui est en avance ?


 Je crois bien en effet...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De la part de quelqu'un qui apprécie la difficulté, ce conseil m'étonne...


Non, je me suis juste demandé: _"Que feraient les gens normaux?"_ Mais moi personnellement, je ferais plutôt qqch comme mémoriser de la façon la plus précise possible l'écart entre les deux horloges, en tenant compte que l'écart en question doit régulièrement évoluer, soit en augmentant tous les jours d'au moins quelques secondes, soit en diminuant d'autant...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit virpeen  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde !



 Bonne nuit Virpeen!... 
 Embrasse iNano pour nous tous!... :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

bon bon bon... je crois que je vais bientôt rejoindre les bras de Morphée moi :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde !




Bonne nuit douce brebis !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bon bon bon... je crois que je vais bientôt rejoindre les bras de Morphée moi :sleep:



Bonne nuit à toi alors !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi alors !


 Merci, bye bye


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bon bon bon... je crois que je vais bientôt rejoindre les bras de Morphée moi :sleep:



 Ne place tout de même pas des pinces sur tes paupières pour maintenir tes yeux ouverts, et ainsi compliquer ton endormissement!...  
 Un tout petit peu de simplicité au moment de s'endormir, ça peut être sympa aussi!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ne place tout de même pas des pinces sur tes paupières pour maintenir tes yeux ouverts, et ainsi compliquer ton endormissement!...
> Un tout petit peu de simplicité au moment de s'endormir, ça peut être sympa aussi!...


 Ah... bon, ça me semble sain, je vais essayer 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah... bon, ça me semble sain, je vais essayer
> 
> Bonne nuit!



 Bonne nuit à toi!...


----------



## Sloughi (11 Août 2005)

demain le travail m'attend
bonne nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> demain le travail m'attend
> bonne nuit



 Bonne nuit à toi, Sloughi!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bye bye



En plus il fait ça sur un compte rond !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En plus il fait ça sur un compte rond !



 Un compte rond, et tristement historique...  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un compte rond, et tristement historique...  :casse: :rateau:



Bah tu sais 1524 c'est aussi la date de la mort de la reine Claude épouse de François 1er alors ...   :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais 1524 c'est aussi la date de la mort de la reine Claude épouse de François 1er alors ...   :rateau:



MAIS NON S'EST DES PRUNES

 les floodeurs


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais 1524 c'est aussi la date de la mort de la reine Claude épouse de François 1er alors ...   :rateau:




 Je vois que nous avons-là une bergère érudite!... 




 





 ​


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous avons-là une bergère érudite!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en fait dans les alpages y a pas internet alors elle lit des ibook


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait dans les alpages y a pas internet alors elle lit des ibook



 Tu dois tenir là la bonne explication! 

 Salut à toi, Toys!...


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais 1524 c'est aussi la date de la mort de la reine Claude épouse de François 1er alors ...   :rateau:


 Tu continues à prendre de l'avance


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois tenir là la bonne explication!
> 
> Salut à toi, Toys!...



bien le bon jour a toi de même!
s'est foux je viens de me rendre compte que je me suis connecter avant 2 heure du matin.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu continues à prendre de l'avance



 Tu parles de quoi, là, au juste?... 

 Moyenne de posts par jour?...
 Nombre total de posts?...
 Total des points disco(s)?...
 Force disco?...

 Autre chose?... 


 Salut à toi, Franswa!


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi, là, au juste?...
> 
> Moyenne de posts par jour?...
> Nombre total de posts?...
> ...


 Un résumé de tout ça


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un résumé de tout ça




 Je ne pensais pas avoir aussi bien deviné le fond de ta pensée!...


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien le bon jour a toi de même!
> s'est foux je viens de me rendre compte que je me suis connecter avant 2 heure du matin.


 Je suis entrain de remarquer que ce soir, je suis en état de pouvoir poster :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas avoir aussi bien deviné le fond de ta pensée!...


 Et pourtant...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi, là, au juste?...
> 
> Moyenne de posts par jour?...
> Nombre total de posts?...
> ...


s'est la petite course entre star... franswa... et stook  

ils sont pas minon a se taper la bourre conne de jouyeu banbin


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu continues à prendre de l'avance



Oui je crois aussi !  

Mais tu bouleras à 8 une semaine avant moi !


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entrain de remarquer que ce soir, je suis en état de pouvoir poster :rateau:



encore une soiré alcoolisé?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...



 D'un autre côté, à force de flooder, je finis par mieux comprendre les préoccupations récurrentes des floodeurs!...  
 Dire qu'il y a peu, j'avais encore une moyenne 2 posts par jour...  :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je crois aussi !


vous passé combien d'heure sur mac g pour arrivé a un nombre de poste jour comme çà


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous avons-là une bergère érudite!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et oui ! :style:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, à force de flooder, je finis par mieux comprendre les préoccupations récurrentes des floodeurs!...
> Dire qu'il y a peu, j'avais encore une moyenne 2 posts par jour...  :rateau:



ha oui la quand même faut faire un truc 2/jour sa fait limite pour entrée ici


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je crois aussi !
> 
> Mais tu bouleras à 8 une semaine avant moi !


 Ouais mais tu seras à 9 plus d'une semaine avant moi à ce rythme


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous passé combien d'heure sur mac g pour arrivé a un nombre de poste jour comme çà



Ca dépend ... Tu peux tout concentrer en une heure tu sais si tu veux !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous passé combien d'heure sur mac g pour arrivé a un nombre de poste jour comme çà



 Je croyais aussi que cela demandais beaucoup d'entraînement... :king:
 Mais finalement, tout cela peut évoluer très vite!...  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais tu seras à 9 plus d'une semaine avant moi à ce rythme



Non mon prochain point pour mon nombre de post sera à 10000 messages ! Donc y a encore de la marge !


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend ... Tu peux tout concentrer en une heure tu sais si tu veux !


oui mais en vrai ! au moins huit heures par jour s'est pas possible !

je passe de temps a autre mes quand même la vous faite fort.


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> encore une soiré alcoolisé?


 où ça ? :love: 

Nan, mais d'habitude soit je suis pas chez moi, soit il est trop tard avec la tête en vrac :rose:


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais aussi que cela demandais beaucoup d'entraînement... :king:
> Mais finalement, tout cela peut évoluer très vite!...  :rateau:


 Surtout qu'il faut attendre une minute pour poster maintenant


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais en vrai ! au moins huit heures par jour s'est pas possible !
> 
> je passe de temps a autre mes quand même la vous faite fort.



Non c'est vraiment variable ... On passe du temps certes mais pas toujours !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il faut attendre une minute pour poster maintenant



Oui ... Mais on s'y fait à force ! Mais c'est la limite max !


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vraiment variable ... On passe du temps certes mais pas toujours !


 Ouais, quand j'ai du taffe...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> où ça ? :love:
> 
> Nan, mais d'habitude soit je suis pas chez moi, soit il est trop tard avec la tête en vrac :rose:


chez moi d'ici peut y a une bande de fou qui doit se pointé vers 2H00 2H30 je redoute le pire car il revienne de joué sur un festoche alors ils vont être déchéner.!


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... Mais on s'y fait à force ! Mais c'est la limite max !


 héhéhé


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chez moi d'ici peut y a une bande de fou qui doit se pointé vers 2H00 2H30 je redoute le pire car il revienne de joué sur un festoche alors ils vont être déchéner.!


 Exellent


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il faut attendre une minute pour poster maintenant



 Oui, je sais, parfois, 60 secondes peuvent sembler plus longues que toute l'éternité...  :rateau:

 Euh, en fait, peut-être tout de même pas...  :rateau: Mais quand même, lire 7 ou 8 fois de suite le message d'erreur sur le maximum d'un post toutes les 60 secondes, ça peut être rageant!...  :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais aussi que cela demandais beaucoup d'entraînement... :king:
> Mais finalement, tout cela peut évoluer très vite!...  :rateau:


on a une bonne centaine de jours d'inscription d'écart et je suis pas tombé dans le bar a 2 poste d'existance j'ai attendus un peut a l'epoque on floodait chez les user de nuit'


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, quand j'ai du taffe...



Attends j'ai pas été là toute la fin de semaine dernière et stook en a profité pour accélérer d'un coup .... J'essaye juste de le rattraper !


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Exellent


je te dit ça demain matin quand je ferais l'état des lieux. le nombre de casse.
heu j ai déjas cassé un verre tout a l'heure mais sa compte pas on ma chatouillé.


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends j'ai pas été là toute la fin de semaine dernière et stook en a profité pour accélérer d'un coup .... J'essaye juste de le rattraper !


 Les vacances je suis tjs à la bourre 

C'est quand que je retravaille ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je te dit ça demain matin quand je ferais l'état des lieux. le nombre de casse.
> heu j ai déjas cassé un verre tout a l'heure mais sa compte pas on ma chatouillé.



 Oui, en effet, c'est pas du jeu!...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends j'ai pas été là toute la fin de semaine dernière et stook en a profité pour accélérer d'un coup .... J'essaye juste de le rattraper !


vous avez pas moté un fichier avec les state de chaqun leur progression a la semaine pour que l'on puisse faire des parit.


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je te dit ça demain matin quand je ferais l'état des lieux. le nombre de casse.
> heu j ai déjas cassé un verre tout a l'heure mais sa compte pas on ma chatouillé.


 ok  

Par MP ?


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas moté un fichier avec les state de chaqun leur progression a la semaine pour que l'on puisse faire des parit.


 Ce serait marrant  Mais apparement, on en a pas


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Les vacances je suis tjs à la bourre
> 
> C'est quand que je retravaille ?



Toi seul peux le savoir !


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> Par MP ?



et je te met des photos si s'est trop le bordel     


merde mon chat y ronfle!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas moté un fichier avec les state de chaqun leur progression a la semaine pour que l'on puisse faire des parit.



Le premier à 8 point sera Franswa ... Si on tient pas compte des points disco ! 

D'ailleurs je suis pas 26ème sur ta liste ..?


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait marrant  Mais apparement, on en a pas


un fichier state sur exel sa doit pas être bien compliqué a faire !

perso je suis incapable


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et je te met des photos si s'est trop le bordel
> 
> 
> merde mon chat y ronfle!


 Carrement 

PS : Stargazer, j'ai mon rapport de stage à faire donc ça devrait pas tarder


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le premier à 8 point sera Franswa ... Si on tient pas compte des points disco !
> 
> D'ailleurs je suis pas 26ème sur ta liste ..?



1	franswa
2	dos jones
3	Pitch/fork/work
4	cor
5	the big lebovski
6	fat boss slim
7	stargazeur
8	captaine X
9	gktarn
10	le gognol
11	humman fly
12	sofiping
13	stook
14	spyro
15	teo
16	bobbymountchak
17	dcz_
18	virpeen
19	poormonster
20	Kounkountchek
21	chez greg
22	patochman
23	lamar
24	la sagesse
25	gregg


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas moté un fichier avec les state de chaqun leur progression a la semaine pour que l'on puisse faire des parit.



 Pour pouvoir parier un certain nombre de boulages verts sur les scores des autres en nombre de posts, moyenne de posts par jour, points disco(s), et force disco?...   
 Personnellement, je vois bien Franswa en favori, mais la Bergère est redoutable, et sous-estimer Stook serait une erreur!...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un fichier state sur exel sa doit pas être bien compliqué a faire !
> 
> perso je suis incapable



Oui mais on a pas des infos précises ... la moyenne par jour c'est trop vague ...


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le premier à 8 point sera Franswa ... Si on tient pas compte des points disco !
> 
> D'ailleurs je suis pas 26ème sur ta liste ..?


 26 ème ?



PS : Toys, Un fichier stat, moi aussi, pas envie de le faire


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

et je peut remonté plus loin si vous voulez


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1	franswa
> 2	dos jones
> 3	Pitch/fork/work
> 4	cor
> ...


 C'est quoi cette liste ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1	franswa
> 2	dos jones
> 3	Pitch/fork/work
> 4	cor
> ...



Ca veut dire que tu me boules dans 7 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1    franswa
> 2    dos jones
> 3    Pitch/fork/work
> 4    cor
> ...




 Excellent!...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 26 ème ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Toys, Un fichier stat, moi aussi, pas envie de le faire



la liste de dessous ou dessus selon ton mode d'affichage  

je me tripe sur un petit fichier exel pour mac g    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette liste ?



Son fichier excel pour bouler !


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

1	franswa
2	dos jones
3	Pitch/fork/work
4	cor
5	the big lebovski
6	fat boss slim
7	stargazeur
8	captaine X
9	gktarn
10	le gognol
11	humman fly
12	sofiping
13	stook
14	spyro
15	teo
16	bobbymountchak
17	dcz_
18	virpeen
19	poormonster
20	Kounkountchek
21	chez greg
22	patochman
23	lamar
24	la sagesse
25	gregg
26	charlub
27	franswa
28	sonny boy
29	dos jones
30	molgow
31	i tof
32	annamaria
33	robertav
34	joel18ducher
35	fat boss slim
36	n°6
37	stargazeur
38	ned
39	stook
40	urban
41	juju palavas
42	supermoquette
43	humman fly
44	lemmy
45	poormonster
46	Kounkountchek
47	macarel
48	le gognol
49	katelijn
50	mass
51	the biglebowsky
52	maiwen
53	franswa
54	duracel
55	spyro
56	gregg
57	macxe
58	valoriel
59	joel18ducher
60	stook
61	stargazeur

la liste complette depuis mon petit jeux


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que tu me boules dans 7 ?


non que je tai boullé il y a 7 coup désolé


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1    franswa
> 2    dos jones
> 3    Pitch/fork/work
> 4    cor
> ...




 Encore mieux!...     

 Tu m'impressionnes, là...    

:king: :king: :king: :king:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux!...
> 
> Tu m'impressionnes, là...
> 
> :king: :king: :king: :king:



pour le moment je peut pas aller plus loin j'ai pas fait ça au début mais sa commence a devenir drôle !

et puis quand on voie la liste on remarque bien que je boule a peut pres les mêmes personnes   et s'est quasi que des gens du bar  
en générale je me trouve en rade lors que je doit boulé des gens qui mon aidé donc je les met sur la liste d'attente pour 24 heures


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment je peut pas aller plus loin j'ai pas fait ça au début mais sa commence a devenir drôle !
> 
> et puis quand on voie la liste on remarque bien que je boule a peut pres les mêmes personnes   et s'est quasi que des gens du bar
> en générale je me trouve en rade lors que je doit boulé des gens qui mon aidé donc je les met sur la liste d'attente pour 24 heures



 J'interviens sur pas mal de forums, moi... 
 Mais c'est vrai qu'en ce moment, c'est quand même chez les floodeurs que je poste le plus!...  :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 26 ème ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Toys, Un fichier stat, moi aussi, pas envie de le faire


il vous faut un commisaire de course !
un mec qui controle sa si non s'est nul et non avenue


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'interviens sur pas mal de forums, moi...
> Mais c'est vrai qu'en ce moment, c'est quand même chez les floodeurs que je poste le plus!...  :rateau:


 chez le forum musique et chez les floodeur.
je passe de temps a autre chez les portable mais pas si souvent faut que j'y pense en fait oit y avoir des truc simpa a voire! 

je vais y faire un tour.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

:sleep:

 Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

bon en fait les enragé on pas trainé ils était crevé on a pas eu le temps de ruiné la maison


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

comme d'hab on arrive vers les trois heures du mat et la s'est le grand vide!

vous este tous sur les chaines allenmande au quoi!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab on arrive vers les trois heures du mat et la s'est le grand vide!
> 
> vous este tous sur les chaines allenmande au quoi!




 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, Toys!...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toi, Toys!...


tu parle je vais trainé j'usqua 4 ou 5 heure sur les différent forum.

mais la je suis heureux j ai un peut de temps pour voir se qui se passe dans la rumeur endroit ou je n'est jamais mi les pieds vue que j'y connaissait rien. (bon j'en connait pas beaucoup plus mais un peut quand même)   

fait de beaux rêve dragounet


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Je vais pas dormir, j'ai lu un Tintin en anglais.
Tournesol = Cuthbert Calculus
Milou = Snowy
Dupond et Dupont = Thomson et Thompson


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas dormir, j'ai lu un Tintin en anglais.
> Tournesol = Cuthbert Calculus
> Milou = Snowy
> Dupond et Dupont = Thomson et Thompson



et alors les histoires sont mieux ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Bof non ça perd pour moi de la magie :/


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bof non ça perd pour moi de la magie :/


un bon tintin s'est en français ou a la rigeure en belge!


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

4H15 s'est l'heure du gouté je fait pété les fritelle et la vache qui rit!


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

bon mon petit frère tappe des insomnie j'ai plus qu'a moccupé de lui!
il vas finir comme moi si sa continue


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

quatre a la suite 
sa veut dire bonne nuit et faite de beaux rêve mais bon a mon avis s'est déjas fait


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ...
> la liste complette depuis mon petit jeux




Quoi, comment ? je ne suis qu'une SEULE fois dans ta liste     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

ben oui : au fond à gauche


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

Hello bonjour ! :love:
Bon Hurri va s'absenter quelques temps, parce qu'à avoir trop fréquenter le forum ces quelques jours je me tape un retard de boulot assez conséquent ! 
J'essaierais de passer entre deux compils, et je reviendrais quand j'aurais dépassé mon coup de bourre !  :love:
Amusez-vous bien, et la bise aux filles.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

ah, enfin


----------



## dool (11 Août 2005)

Jaloux ! 

  :love:


----------



## teo (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Son fichier excel pour bouler !




purée, faut tout vous expliquer... des vrais nioubes tous... le premier à 8... et moi je fais quoi alors ? Je joue pas ? Allez on va dire premier à 13, ce sera plus drôle... j'ai mes chances  
c'est quand même pratique une liste, je vais pas copier coller la mienne entière, le fil supporterait pas !  

Question stats, je dirais juste que je passe 100 pt par semaine, à la louche, des fois plus des fois moins

Just for fun (et on regarde bien les dates):  
après on se rend compte des gens qui passent, ça relativise 



			
				liste à teo a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté je pense à eux:
> Dark Templar	1/10/04
> jerho	1/10/04
> gKatarn	1/10/04
> ...


 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Y a des stats sur les coup de boules ??????


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

38ème et pas dernier c'est déjà ça.
Mais j'ai pas bien pigé à quoi correspond exactement ce classement...
J'ai lu les post mais je piges pas.
Po grav...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu les post mais je piges pas.



Rhooo, le nioub'  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Le principal c'est d'être dans la course...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

tu fais trop de gouzigouzi à ton maël, le cerveau flanche


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais trop de gouzigouzi à ton maël, le cerveau flanche



Oui effectivement, ca ramolit les neurones,
Mais c'est tellement bon.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (11 Août 2005)

les stats, ça sert à rien donc c'est rigoureusement indispensable comme disait l'autre 

en plus, ça n'a rien de stats de mon côté, j'aurai pu faire ça dans un fichier text, l'avantage d'excel c'est les colonnes et les tab

Ca évite d'oublier certaines personnes fort sympathiques et qui ne viennent pas forcément poster tous les jours


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Remarque y en a qui le font avec des clebs ou pire, des chats


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> les stats, ça sert à rien donc c'est rigoureusement indispensable comme disait l'autre
> 
> en plus, ça n'a rien de stats de mon côté, j'aurai pu faire ça dans un fichier text, l'avantage d'excel c'est les colonnes et les tab
> 
> Ca évite d'oublier certaines personnes fort sympathiques et qui ne viennent pas forcément poster tous les jours


Houla bien compliquée la vie de bouleur, moi je préfère ne pas rendre systématiquement


----------



## teo (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Remarque y en a qui le font avec des clebs ou pire, des chats





_"Vous aimez les chiens ?"_


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _"Vous aimez les chiens ?"_


Parle pas de malheur, cette invention du diable qui a la queue toujours à la hauteur de la table de salon ou tu poses les cocktails. Heureusement qu'on a inventé le wok.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour a toi, Orange mécanique Addict !


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca évite d'oublier certaines personnes fort sympathiques et qui ne viennent pas forcément poster tous les jours



...moi moi moi moi m'ssieu!    :love: 

(oui je sais, mais bon hein )  :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toi, Orange mécanique Addict !





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


Salut salut salut


----------



## Franswa (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 38ème et pas dernier c'est déjà ça.
> Mais j'ai pas bien pigé à quoi correspond exactement ce classement...
> J'ai lu les post mais je piges pas.
> Po grav...


 Tu t'es fait bouler par Toys, il y a 38 coup de boule


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

```
....._____      __       |
   |         |    d88b      |
   |         /    888P      |
   |___./-'''              .......,---
   |     '`-.              |/
   |         |     |       ||     _..._
   |         |     |       H      '    \
   '.        |     |       /     [     /
    |        |     |      ||      \ _,'
    |        /     |     ,'|     / \|
    |   _..-'       \    /  \  _/   `-._
    ..--             `.,'    `'         `--..,-'
```


----------



## Gregg (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Août 2005)

*Round  One*
FIGHT !


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

salut gregg


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Round  One*
> FIGHT !


    tu vas le faire sortir de ses gongs..


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

quels gonds ?


----------



## bouilla (11 Août 2005)

aaahhh j'arrive a temps


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

hé mais roberto est relà  !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Ah voilà bouillave...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ```
> ....._____      __       |
> |         |    d88b      |
> |         /    888P      |
> ...



Bravo !


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour !!!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Salut les aminches !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise



T'as allumé la lumière trop tôt !


----------



## bouilla (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà bouillave...


 

eh ouai! slup sonny !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait bouler par Toys, il y a 38 coup de boule



Elle est tout de même pratique sa petite liste ..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est tout de même pratique sa petite liste ..


 bon j'ai surement l'air con là mais... de quelle liste tu parles star


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

y en a qui font des listes pour savoir qui ils vont bouler.... mon dieu ....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui font des listes pour savoir qui ils vont bouler.... mon dieu ....


 oh... je vois


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai surement l'air con là mais... de quelle liste tu parles star



toys tiens une liste détaillée de ses boulages et nous en a fit part hier dans la soirée/nuit !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

à l'instiinct rien de tel


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> toys tiens une liste détaillée de ses boulages et nous en a fit part hier dans la soirée/nuit !


 et ben...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui font des listes pour savoir qui ils vont bouler.... mon dieu ....




Y en a même qui ferment des sujets dès que ca parle de coup de boule (la censure tu sais)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même qui ferment des sujets dès que ca parle de coup de boule (la censure tu sais)


Je sais j'en fais une liste d'ailleurs


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même qui ferment des sujets dès que ca parle de coup de boule (la censure tu sais)


 D'ailleurs j'en profite tant que tu parles de fermeture (une fois n'est pas coutume  ), il faudrait un autre nom que _"Le bar des floodeurs"_ qui est, je trouve, extrêmement péjoratif... La plupart viennent ici pour discuter de tout et n'importe quoi et pas (seulement) pour faire grimper leur compteur de nombre de posts... enfin c'est ce que je pense du moins


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Mmmhh t'as pas du tot lire alors


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh t'as pas du to*u*t lire alors


certes, certes...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

L'enforé


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enforé



La charte bordel !!!


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La plupart viennent ici pour discuter de tout et n'importe quoi et pas (seulement) pour faire grimper leur compteur de nombre de posts




   quelle drôle d'idée, m'enfin ! :love: 
mais bon c'est bien aussi qu'il y ait un endroit pour ça....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

C'est qui l'plus fort entre un psychopathe et un gros moustachu? Non parce que le gros moustachu il est quand même très très fort


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> quelle drôle d'idée, m'enfin ! :love:
> mais bon c'est bien aussi qu'il y ait un endroit pour ça....


N'est-ce pas?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui l'plus fort entre un psychopathe et un gros moustachu? Non parce que le gros moustachu il est quand même très très fort


C'est qui le psychopathe ? j'ai bien une liste mais elle est longue


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui le psychopathe ? j'ai bien une liste mais elle est longue


 C'est moi, enfin le type sur ma photo koi, mais il me représente relativement bien


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Avant ou après l'traitement ? :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant ou après l'traitement ? :


 Ben en fait c'est pareil, il a juste un court moment de lucidité au milieu du film... mais entre le début et la fin du film, le seul changement, c'est qu'à la fin en gros on le félicite d'être un bon gros psychopathe...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Merci, a la fin je dormais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'en profite tant que tu parles de fermeture (une fois n'est pas coutume  ), il faudrait un autre nom que _"Le bar des floodeurs"_ qui est, je trouve, extrêmement péjoratif...




Parce que le flood c'est mélioratif peut-être ?    :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> mais bon c'est bien aussi qu'il y ait un endroit pour ça....




C'est ce que je me dis aussi à propos du tout-à-l'égout  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Parce que le flood c'est mélioratif peut-être ?    :sleep:


 bon bon bon.. ok...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

_(... plus personne n'ose parler maintenant...)_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

de quoi on parle ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

tout-à-l'égout le post de mon toutou


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Parce que le flood c'est mélioratif peut-être ?    :sleep:



cela dépend qui le fait ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

plutôt comment


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

... ou... pourquoi?







:rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plutôt comment



C'est pas faux   

On rajoute "où" et "quand" comme cela on est blindé


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enforé


Tu as fait une faute d'orthographe


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait une faute d'orthographe


 Non non, il traite souvent les gens de personnes qu'on a mis dans une amphore, c'est très vulgaire d'ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuais j'l'ai forcé a se modérer !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuais j'l'ai forcé a se modérer !!!


 Tu es fou... et faible sans ta moustache _(c'est Spyro qui m'la dit...)_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuais j'l'ai forcé a se modérer !!!



Jamaiiiis  : c''est du flood à contre-courant


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

'tain on en apprend des choses passionnantes en cherchant "amphore" sur gougueule image... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu es fou... et faible sans ta moustache _(c'est Spyro qui m'la dit...)_


Quand il m'a vu j'étais défais, nuance


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'tain on en apprend des choses passionnantes en cherchant "amphore" sur gougueule image... :rateau:


 il FALLAIT que tu tombes sur la seule amphore comme ça évidemment...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Jamaiiiis  : c''est du flood à contre-courant


Ça me rappelle l'Edithethon :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'tain on en apprend des choses passionnantes en cherchant "amphore" sur gougueule image... :rateau:


 Très bel objet ... 


:love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu es fou... et faible sans ta moustache _(c'est Spyro qui m'la dit...)_


C'est à dire que j'aurais pu citer exactement le script du film en disant que toute sa force était concentrée dans sa trompe, mais je me suis dit que ça pouvait être compris de travers  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que j'aurais pu citer exactement le script du film en disant que toute sa force était concentrée dans sa trompe, mais je me suis dit que ça pouvait être compris de travers  :rateau:


 de fait...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle l'Edithethon :love:



Arfff ! 
Et moi le flood façon rezba  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

```
ooooo._
    ___,oo.           ''''`"YPXoo_,.
  ,XP"""'''                ,oo.i`""'
  ]X[                  ,ooXP""XX
  `X[               ,oXXP'   ,Xb
   Xb              dXXP      dXX
   `Xb       _   ,dXX'       XPXb
    `Xo_     Yb  YXX        dX YX
      `Xo___odP   Yb.   _,ooX'  Yb
        dX""''     `YXoXP"''     YP
        dX_____
        YP""""PXp                 ,XX)
              ,XP     XL        _  ''  ,o.  __     ,ooo.
         `PPPPP'      `XL      dX      YXboXXP   oXP''`Yb.
                        Yb    dP  ,o.  ]X[',X[ ,XXL     Xb
                        `Xb  dP   ]X[ ,XP  dX  dXXYXo._dX'
                         YX.XP     Xb,XP   Yb__XXX  '"""'
                          YXP      XXXP     """"YX.
                           '       `'            `Xo.
                                    dXXX           `YXo_
                                   JX[YX      ,o.     `YbdX
                                   dX dX'     `Xb       `'
         ___                       Xb dX       Xb
      ,XPP"YP                     ]X[ XP       dX
      XP          ,X.    o        ]X[dX        YX
      Xb        _oXX    ]Xb       ]XOX[
      dX       dX'YX    dMX       _XXF
      `Xb__ _odP  YXoooXP`XbooooodP"Ybo._     dXXb
        `"YPP''     '''    ''''''    ''YP     YXXP'
```


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

hé bé, 20min sans posts ici, c'est rare... Finn fait peur aux floodeurs :rateau:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ```
> ooooo._
> ___,oo.           ''''`"YPXoo_,.
> ,XP"""'''                ,oo.i`""'
> ...




..tiens un sujet qui va fermer ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> hé bé, 20min sans posts ici, c'est rare... Finn fait peur aux floodeurs :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

salut les flood je vais prendre monn petit dej'


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les flood je vais prendre monn petit dej'


   bon ben bon app alors :hein:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bon ben bon app alors :hein:


merci.
je me suis fait révéillé par un client au téléphone


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> je me suis fait révéillé par un client au téléphone


 Ah ouais, d'accord... sinon t'étais parti jusqu'à ce soir c'est ça?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

bon allez je vous laisse, le sport m'attends 

a+


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, d'accord... sinon t'étais parti jusqu'à ce soir c'est ça?


encore deux bonne heures au mini  :rose: 

petit dej equilibré chips et vache qui rit.


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Moi t'façon j'aime pas les rododindrons....

Ca n'a rien n'a voir avec le choucroute mais j'avais envie de dire ça.


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bon allez je vous laisse, le sport m'attends
> 
> a+


bon sport!


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi t'façon j'aime pas les rododindrons....
> 
> Ca n'a rien n'a voir avec le choucroute mais j'avais envie de dire ça.



T'étais pas vert toi avant ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

t'étais à l'accouchement ?


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'étais pas vert toi avant ? :mouais:


il a été déverdi?


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'étais pas vert toi avant ? :mouais:


Vert de mer?
Vert de terre?
Sans doute c'est ma couleur préférée et celle de mes yeux...


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Vert de mer?
> Vert de terre?
> Sans doute c'est ma couleur préférée et celle de mes yeux...


ta aussi 
vert solitaire
 vert-mount 
  vert-geture qui lui est est mots comptes triple


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Vert de mer?
> Vert de terre?
> Sans doute c'est ma couleur préférée et celle de mes yeux...


 Haaa ! Bah ça se voit bien avec ioda !!!


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Pourquoi tu me voit, quelle couleur là?


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

Ben si tout va bien pour moi, ton yoda est vert comme son sabre laser... non ? :affraid:

Par contre ton pseudo est d'un beau bleu, lui !


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Ba je suis pas Modo moi, d'ailleurs je ne postule point, je n'en est pas la prétention.
Mais ca serait plus zoli colorimetriquement parlant effectivement...


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

oui il y aurait une belle unité !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

Arghhhh, il flote chez moi.
Avec un peu de chance je vais éviter le concert de country...


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh, il flote chez moi.
> Avec un peu de chance je vais éviter le concert de country...



Normal avec ce qu'ils chantent les Cowboys de la Country, il peut que pleuvoir...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

re bonjour les namis !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Normal avec ce qu'ils chantent les Cowboys de la Country, il peut que pleuvoir...


Bon, ben, j'y ai quand même droit, c'était une bien courte pluie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _"Vous aimez les chiens ?"_




tekel ?   

demande a sonny !!!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

zetes tous devenus manchots ou quoi ? personne il poste depuis au moins 10 minutes !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

moi je suis hs la faute au porto !!! :casse:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

il fait beaux et les affaire reprenne. si s'est pas jolie ça!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis hs la faute au porto !!! :casse:


Je le savais ! 
Je savais que Robertav était dépravée !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais !
> Je savais que Robertav était dépravée !!





est que on a le droit de refuser les bonnes choses  ?


----------



## mikoo (11 Août 2005)

Hep les floodeurs!!  
je vous écrit depuis mon tout nouvel iBook reçu aujourd'hui avec son iPod U2 1 jour et demi après sa commande sur l'apple store ( :love:  :love:  :love: ). Malheureusement, je n'ai toujours pas le wifi à cause de la poste qui met 10 jours à envoyé la carte!!! :mouais:  :rateau: 

Bref, bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Ca se tient  

Piaf: ce message est adressé à tatav 
re-Piaf: Félicitations Mikoo !!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

je reviens ......je vais sortir le linge du seche-linge
j'ai pris un sacré retard menager auj et demain je part en italie !!!


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis hs la faute au porto !!! :casse:



T'as déjà sifflé ton apéro ??? :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai des amis qui viennent ce soir à dîner, donc pas encore pris l'apéro...; mais ça ne saurait trop tarder


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

je suis en train de voire si je vais pas passé sur power book.

sa peut le faire !


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis hs la faute au porto !!! :casse:


heureusement que tu as mis un "T" à porto...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

*La vache...*
La maman de J.R et Boby est morte !
Dallas s'écroule...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà sifflé ton apéro ??? :affraid:




vu que j'ai eu une journée assez mouvementée depuis ce matin 8h30*
et vu que monsieur bioman crevait la dalle (pas celle en marbre, non !  )
et vu que nulle part il y a ecrit qu'il faut manger a 20h avec le tj   

ben oui mademoiselle chapinout , j'ai mangée (et sifflé mon apero) 
aux heures des poules !!!!!     




* quoi ??????      
vous avez pas remarqué que je me suis pas pointe avant cet aprem ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *La vache...*
> La maman de J.R et Boby est morte !
> Dallas s'écroule...


 laisse ma mere en dehors de tout ca s'il te plait...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> laisse ma mere en dehors de tout ca s'il te plait...


Je n'ai mis qu'un b à Boby .


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai mis qu'un b à Boby .


 non, deux...


...


au lieu de trois


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

bon ma maison vient d'innondé!


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

faut que je refasse la plombri a plus tard!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai mis qu'un b à Boby .



tiens, je relisais ton mp de l'autre jour (au sujet d'une horloge.....machin.....)
et voila sur quoi je tombe....fou, non...? 
quelle horreur......brrrr......
enfin, si il lui plait son avatar, tant mieux pour lui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

salut......


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

tiens, je sens que je vais l'aimer celui-la.... 
sont pseudo me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas a dire quoi....
ha si, je sais.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je relisais ton mp de l'autre jour (au sujet d'une horloge.....machin.....)
> et voila sur quoi je tombe....fou, non...?
> quelle horreur......brrrr......
> enfin, si il lui plait son avatar, tant mieux pour lui....


 arrete, il est super son avatar!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arrete, il est super son avatar!!!




y en a un autre, je le retrouve plus....
avec celui du PSG.....
ils sont bô, je te jure...........


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y en a un autre, je le retrouve plus....
> avec celui du PSG.....
> ils sont bô, je te jure...........


 grandiose!!!

je vais m'en faire un nouveau, avec le sigle de l'A.S. thairé d'Aunis...
ça va etre super, comment qu'on va rigoler eh!! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Jures pas , Jures pas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> grandiose!!!
> 
> je vais m'en faire un nouveau, avec le sigle de l'A.S. thairé d'Aunis...
> ça va etre super, comment qu'on va rigoler eh!! :mouais: :rateau:



je me ferai bien un avatar 205' Touch.....




			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Jures pas , Jures pas....




moi, je te jure que je ne jure jamais.....


----------



## duracel (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je te jure que je ne jure jamais.....




Ouah, l'autre........


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

on est quel jour, Jeudi, non....?
pitin®, c'est nu peu mou ici, pour un jeudi.....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est quel jour, Jeudi, non....?
> pitin®, c'est nu peu mou ici, pour un jeudi.....



Tu veux du dur ?


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

tout le monde !!!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux du dur ?




je sens que je vais etre servi......


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

Comment ça va-t-i, à part ce coupe de mou ?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Salut mes lapins ! 
   :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Salut mes lapins !
> :love: :love:



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Salut mes lapins !
> :love: :love:


Bonjour vous... on se connaît ? :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va-t-i, à part ce coupe de mou ?






			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Salut mes lapins !
> :love: :love:





salut.....


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me ferai bien un avatar 205' Touch.....


Oh ! Moi aussi j'ai une 205 !!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde !!!! :love:



Salut !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Moi aussi j'ai une 205 !!!




..... moi non......


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais etre servi......



Suffit de demander !


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Ce soir, n'oubliez pas d'aller regarder les étoiles filantes  ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..... moi non......




moi non plus .......on fait la course?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..... moi non......


Pas grave...  
J'me doute que c'est rare :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, n'oubliez pas d'aller regarder les étoiles filantes  ...



Ca va être dur pour les perseïdes ce soir ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

tiens ? 

...
je m'emmerde... 

bon, bah j'vais boire des coups...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être dur pour les perseïdes ce soir ...


Ahhh... quand on habite en ville... Y'a parfois des inconvénients  :love: 

Nous, on a juste quelques mètres à descendre pour nous retrouver dans notre beau verger... sans aucune lumière parasite !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens ?
> 
> ...
> je m'emmerde...
> ...



Mieux vaut les boire que les prendre !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus .......on fait la course?



tiens, bonne idée....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave...
> J'me doute que c'est rare :rose:




vrai elle est de plus en plus rare et son prix tout aussi exorbitant  !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh... quand on habite en ville... Y'a parfois des inconvénients  :love:
> 
> Nous, on a juste quelques mètres à descendre pour nous retrouver dans notre beau verger... sans aucune lumière parasite !



pffff ....   

je peux venir ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, bonne idée....




moi une coupé , 220km ......on se fait une petite pointe en allemagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pffff ....
> 
> je peux venir ?  :love:






pour faire brouter tes moutons ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, bonne idée....



Laisse-là passer devant !


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vrai elle est de plus en plus rare et son prix tout aussi exorbitant  !!!!!


Ah bon ? Ben je vais la vendre alors !!!!  
De toutes façons, dans 10 ans maxi, on n'a plus de pétrole alors... Je vais m'acheter un beau vélo pour faire les 15 bornes qui me séparent de mon boulot...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pffff ....
> 
> je peux venir ?  :love:


D'accord !  :love:

On t'attend ! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Ben je vais la vendre alors !!!!
> De toutes façons, dans 10 ans maxi, on n'a plus de pétrole alors... Je vais m'acheter un beau vélo pour faire les 15 bornes qui me séparent de mon boulot...





serieusement, si c'est un diesel elle est tres recherché......
on dt quelle a un moteur increvable


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire brouter tes moutons ?



Mes moutons ne vont pas brouter n'importe où s'ils ne sont pas invités ...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire brouter tes moutons ?


Y'a de la place !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons ne vont pas brouter n'importe où s'ils ne sont pas invités ...




ils le sont !!!!!       

vas vite le faire trottiner


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> serieusement, si c'est un diesel elle est tres recherché......
> on dt quelle a un moteur increvable


Le moteur, je veux bien le croire !
Seulement, le reste commence à ne plus bien suivre !   (les 600 euros pour le pot d'échappement + catalytique commencent à me rester en travers de la gorge !)


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi une coupé , 220km ......on se fait une petite pointe en allemagne ?




bon, moi en Roadster.......
mais l'allemagne, ça fait loin....


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes moutons ne vont pas brouter n'importe où s'ils ne sont pas invités ...


Nous, quand on invite quelqu'un, c'est ce même quelqu'un avec toute sa petite famille ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> D'accord !  :love:
> 
> On t'attend ! :love:  :love:



J'arrive !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

quelqu'un connais un bon site pour l'achat d'un APN...?....
hormis la Fnac, ils n'ont pas celui que je cherche....


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, moi en Roadster.......
> mais l'allemagne, ça fait loin....


J'ai un peu l'air cruche avec ma 205 diesel, moi... :rose: 
Enfin... comme j'men fiche des bagnoles... pourvu que ça roule et que ça ne me coûte pas trop cher... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils le sont !!!!!
> 
> vas vite le faire trottiner



Si c'est toi qui le dis c'est que ça doit être vrai !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, moi en Roadster.......
> mais l'allemagne, ça fait loin....





pfffffffffff ....toujours quelqun qui a une titine plus belle que la mienne     


je te parle plus , na !!!!!!


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais un bon site pour l'achat d'un APN...?....
> hormis la Fnac, ils n'ont pas celui que je cherche....


Ça dépend ce que tu recherches...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Nous, quand on invite quelqu'un, c'est ce même quelqu'un avec toute sa petite famille ! :love:



Ils sont nombreux ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... comme j'men fiche des bagnoles... pourvu que ça roule et que ça ne me coûte pas trop cher... :rose:





t'as bien raison !!!!!!     

celle de stock je ne sais pas mais la mienne a tres souvent soif !!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff ....toujours quelqun qui a une titine plus belle que la mienne
> 
> 
> je te parle plus , na !!!!!!



Moi je suis à pieds .. 

Tu me parles alors ?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nombreux ! :love:


Pas de souci !   
On squattera le terrain de notre voisine allemande... On voudrait bien lui acheter d'ailleurs...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis à pieds ..


Tu viens à pieds et pattes ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison !!!!!!
> 
> celle de stock je ne sais pas mais la mienne a tres souvent soif !!!



oui, elle a soif aussi.....tout le temps et beaucoup....m'enfin, vachement moins que mon ancien coupé......


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend ce que tu recherches...




un sony dsc-u30........
l'est genial ce machin......
mais je ne le trouve nulle part........


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens à pieds et pattes ?



a mouton, enfin....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un sony dsc-u30........
> l'est genial ce machin......
> mais je ne le trouve nulle part........





atttend , je vais voir sur mon site sony, special aderent


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a mouton, enfin....



Oui c'est rapide comme bête !   

On a l'impression que je chevauche un nuage ! Un truc à voir !


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est rapide comme bête !
> 
> On a l'impression que je chevauche un nuage ! Un truc à voir !


Comme San Goku sur son nuage magique ? La classe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> atttend , je vais voir sur mon site sony, special aderent



cool, merci...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cool, merci...




pitin, j'ai depassé les 7000, je le savais pas....cooooooooool.......


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Comme San Goku sur son nuage magique ? La classe...



C'est exactement ça, avec même le bâton  ... mais avec ma tenue de bergère


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin, j'ai depassé les 7000, je le savais pas....cooooooooool.......


 Félicitations, un bon vrai floodeur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

c'est quoi la ref exacte?

DSCU30H
DSCU30L
DSCU30N


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin, j'ai depassé les 7000, je le savais pas....cooooooooool.......




Ca fait déjà un moment !


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen, fais gaffe ! Il est d'humeur sujet technique aujourd'hui... Fais attention à pas tomber dans les histoires de DD externe, interne et tout ça !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la ref exacte?
> 
> DSCU30H
> DSCU30L
> DSCU30N



ben, en fait, c'est pareil.....le L est pas mal....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait déjà un moment !



Statistiquement, depuis hier ou avant hier....max......


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, fais gaffe ! Il est d'humeur sujet technique aujourd'hui... Fais attention à pas tomber dans les histoires de DD externe, interne et tout ça !!!



Mais non mais non !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait déjà un moment !



mais ça me laisse un peu plus de 500 posts d'avance alors....bon, je peux partir en Week end alors.....


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, fais gaffe ! Il est d'humeur sujet technique aujourd'hui... Fais attention à pas tomber dans les histoires de DD externe, interne et tout ça !!!


Ok, je ferai attention 
Même pas peur !


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais ça me laisse un peu plus de 500 posts d'avance alors....bon, je peux partir en Week end alors.....


Vous avez trouvé un autre moyen de faire la course ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

merci Tatav, j'ai meme trouvé mieux et moins cher......t'es la plus forte........


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez trouvé un autre moyen de faire la course ?




nous sommes juste de grands competiteurs........ ou de grand enfants.....j'hesite encore...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci Tatav, j'ai meme trouvé mieux et moins cher......t'es la plus forte........




parfait ..... avec ce que tu as gagné tu le depensera pour mon cadeau d'annif     




serieusement c'est quoi ? ma belle souer en veut acheter 1 aussi et moi malgré j'ai sony je lui ai conseillé un canon, sois disant sont les meillleur si on regarde dans portefolio


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, fais gaffe ! Il est d'humeur sujet technique aujourd'hui... Fais attention à pas tomber dans les histoires de DD externe, interne et tout ça !!!




s'il recommence moi je vais parler routeur !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

En attendant, moi j'ai toujours pas ma surprise


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

ça roule?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> serieusement c'est quoi ? ma belle souer en veut acheter 1 aussi et moi malgré j'ai sony je lui ai conseillé un canon, sois disant sont les meillleur si on regarde dans portefolio



tout depend ce qu'elle veut faire, je cherchais un petit petit appareil pour les photos de soirée.....du style qu'on glisse dans la poche.....
sinon, en gros calibre , du style reflex qui dechire, rien ne vaut un petit EOS350D fr chez Canon...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, moi j'ai toujours pas ma surprise



tu verras , ne sois pas pressé !!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je cherchais un petit petit appareil pour les photos de soirée.....du style qu'on glisse dans la poche.....


D'après mon expérience, ce genre d'appareil ne permet justement pas de faire de bonnes photos de soirée    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout depend ce qu'elle veut faire, je cherchais un petit petit appareil pour les photos de soirée.....du style qu'on glisse dans la poche.....
> sinon, en gros calibre , du style reflex qui dechire, rien ne vaut un petit EOS350D fr chez Canon...





moi j'ai le dsc p150 7,2 milions.....ils sont stupefaits des mes photos 
ils cherchent un equivalent et si possible moins cher (achat a noel 499 ¤)


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça roule?


Hello yvos ! 
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'après mon expérience, ce genre d'appareil ne permet justement pas de faire de bonnes photos de soirée    :rateau:



c'est ce que je pensais jusqu'a ce qu'à Clermont WebO sorte son petit Sony et mitraille a tout va...
le resultat est tres sympa et surtout, il a put etre tres discret....
en tout cas, plus qu'avec mon F-717......


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

salut virpeen

>roberta, tu nous fais une photo sur la colère?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout depend ce qu'elle veut faire, je cherchais un petit petit appareil pour les photos de soirée.....du style qu'on glisse dans la poche.....
> sinon, en gros calibre , du style reflex qui dechire, rien ne vaut un petit EOS350D fr chez Canon...


Ou un petit EOS300D, son aîné...  :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, en gros calibre , du style reflex qui dechire, rien ne vaut un petit EOS350D fr chez Canon...




pentax powaaaaa  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes juste de grands competiteurs........ ou de grand enfants.....j'hesite encore...



Moi je sais ... Nous sommes la deuxième proposition !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais ça me laisse un peu plus de 500 posts d'avance alors....bon, je peux partir en Week end alors.....



On verra bien ..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut virpeen
> 
> >roberta, tu nous fais une photo sur la colère?




non, je peux pas : fiston est pas dans les parages       


et puis je part demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais ... Nous sommes la deuxième proposition !



apres reflexion (environ 3sc)
je suis d'accord avec toi
...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> s'il recommence moi je vais parler routeur !!!!!



je t'en prie ...


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je peux pas : fiston est pas dans les parages
> 
> 
> et puis je part demain



ça sent le bonheur et la joie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le bonheur et la joie




je dirais plutot : calme , paix , silence      

mais demain mes vacances sont finie, je vais recuperer les pestuilles  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je ferai attention
> Même pas peur !



Je fais tout sauf peur !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres reflexion (environ 3sc)
> je suis d'accord avec toi
> ...



Content que tu sois d'accord !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je t'en prie ...




ethernet ou usb ? tu veux les commandes du parametrage ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

non, rien j'ai pris de la drogue........:mouais:.......


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ethernet ou usb ? tu veux les commandes du parametrage ?


Pitié ...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ethernet ou usb ? tu veux les commandes du parametrage ?



usb ! Et avec les commandes de paramétrage !


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> usb ! Et avec les commandes de paramétrage !



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé  

jette les préférences!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> usb ! Et avec les commandes de paramétrage !




ça sent le KP.........


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Bon, si c'est ça...
à nous les perséïdes !!!!!!  :love: 

Bonne nuit à tous !  
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé
> 
> jette les préférences!!!




ça me rapelle un fil d'Avril....


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

bonne nuit!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça me rapelle un fil d'Avril....





mince, j'y donne tout mes secrets....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le KP.........



J'en ai jamais vu .... A part en photo dans la galerie !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

bon,je vais prendre un peu l'air....+++


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé
> 
> jette les préférences!!!



Bonjour ! nouvelle sur ce forum je ne sais pas comment paramètrer mon routeur usb .. Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci ... 

    :


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si c'est ça...
> à nous les perséïdes !!!!!!  :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous !
> :love:



Bon spectacle et bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

moi aussi je vais faire un tres tres tres grand  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

et suremen je dormira comme un roi, pardon comme une princess
j'ai rien dormi la nuit derniere et aujourd'hui je suis archi crevé !!!!! :casse: 


bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je vais faire un tres tres tres grand  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> et suremen je dormira comme un roi, pardon comme une princess
> j'ai rien dormi la nuit derniere et aujourd'hui je suis archi crevé !!!!! :casse:
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi douce Princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Je viens de finir de manger, du poulet au citron grillé au barbecue 
C'était fameux...
Et vous ça va ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de manger, du poulet au citron grillé au barbecue
> C'était fameux...
> Et vous ça va ? :love:



Salut à toi !


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

C'est super les ascenseurs qui tombent en panne le jour des encombrants...
Bah quelques allers et retours du 3e étage les bras chargés de cartons (à la descente), c'est rien...
J'ai juste très chaud maintenant...
:rateau:

Bon je souffle un peu et après c'est la douche !


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Un de mes potes vient d'enménager dans un appart à nantes, 4e étage sans ascenseur....
pour monter l'ordi et le canapé aujourd'hui.... sympa 
surtout dans une vieille cage d'escalier branlante


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

D'ailleurs j"y vais
bonne nuit à vous :love:
 bye !


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes potes vient d'enménager dans un appart à nantes, 4e étage sans ascenseur....
> pour monter l'ordi et le canapé aujourd'hui.... sympa
> surtout dans une vieille cage d'escalier branlante


J'en avais visité un comme ça aussi, mais c'était plus petit et plus cher que ce que j'ai là      (mais encore plus en centre ville, juste au dessus de la FNAC, takavoir !)


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeurs



Toujours fidèle au poste, Toys. 

Salut à toi!...


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toujours fidèle au poste, Toys.
> 
> Salut à toi!...


oui et jusqu'a tard a mon avis. je suis en plein devis pour une session studio qui peut être pas mal du tout


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui et jusqu'a tard a mon avis. je suis en plein devis pour une session studio qui peut être pas mal du tout



 Un devis pour un enregistrement musical en studio, c'est bien ça?


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un devis pour un enregistrement musical en studio, c'est bien ça?


si sa marche j ai un PB ce qui n'est pas mal!  

et plein de matos en plus donc je vais pouvoir faire mes demo perso et gratos en plus


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si sa marche j ai un PB ce qui n'est pas mal!
> 
> et plein de matos en plus donc je vais pouvoir faire mes demo perso et gratos en plus




 Croisons donc les doigts... 
 De toute façon, je ne m'inquiète pas ; je te sens motivé!


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Croisons donc les doigts...
> De toute façon, je ne m'inquiète pas ; je te sens motivé!


toujours motivé (sauf après 35 heure de taf! la je resemble plus a ma photo dans l'espace perso)


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toujours motivé (sauf après 35 heure de taf! la je resemble plus a ma photo dans l'espace perso)



 Je viens de la découvrir, la photo dont tu parles!... 
 Sur la photo, tu sembles en effet avoir enchaîné 35 h de boulot dans pause!... 
 Tu devais être dans un état second, ce jour-là!... :affraid:


 Je repasserai plus tard dans la nuit...


----------



## Gregg (12 Août 2005)

Un petit passage


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

....:sleep:...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

*Sofiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* 
t'es encore là...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

salut Avril, pas encore couché....?


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Août 2005)

Hello Stook !
Je ne trouve pas le sommeil 
Tout va bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Hello Stook !
> Je ne trouve pas le sommeil
> Tout va bien ?



ça roule, je chatte sur le concurrent d'iChat avec sofi, tranquille.....


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

salut les gens 
stook avril gregg sofie


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

test test test .... ben quoi je flood non ??


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

yeeeeeeees Papa ..... Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> yeeeeeeees Papa ..... Yes Yes Yes



tu vois quand tu veux...

par contre, ça fait pas un peu charge maintenant........


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> yeeeeeeees Papa ..... Yes Yes Yes



faudrait ranger un peu cette signature........


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait ranger un peu cette signature........



voyons maintenant .... roulement de tambour .....



j'y retourne .... heuresement que c'est au flood , sinon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Falut, Fophie! Reçu mon MP?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> voyons maintenant .... roulement de tambour .....
> 
> 
> 
> j'y retourne .... heuresement que c'est au flood , sinon



presque.....met ton texte entre des balises [ CENTER ]   [ /CENTER ]....non...?


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Falut, Fophie! Reçu mon MP?


falus la corse!


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Falut, Fophie! Reçu mon MP?



oui merci  , message express !!! je le lirai mieux demain .... la j'ai un truc sur le feu  dans ma signature , vas voir , elles sont pas mal ces ricaines


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> falus la corse!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Falut, Fophie! Reçu mon MP?




Patoch , toys,......salut.....


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oui merci  , message express !!! je le lirai mieux demain .... la j'ai un truc sur le feu  dans ma signature , vas voir , elles sont pas mal ces ricaines


elle sont plus tôt jolie s'est vrai!


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Patoch , toys,......salut.....


salutation a toi!

tu donne des cours de mise en page!


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> presque.....met ton texte entre des balises [ CENTER ]   [ /CENTER ]....non...?



mais bien sur !!! trop de precipitation ne tue pas la precipitation !!!


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur !!! trop de precipitation ne tue pas la precipitation !!!


donné des conseil technique ici s'est du flood!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur !!! trop de precipitation ne tue pas la precipitation !!!



Mais il est moisi, ton lien ; il ne s'affiche pas en bleu, comme il devrait...


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est moisi, ton lien ; il ne s'affiche pas en bleu, comme il devrait...




quoi quoi quoi ... qué lien ???


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> quoi quoi quoi ... qué lien ???


seluit de ta chaussure


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est moisi, ton lien ; il ne s'affiche pas en bleu, comme il devrait...



Ne m'embrouille pas , c'est si facile  

Si tu clic sur la vignette , tu ne tombes pas sur la galerie


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

Toys , tu les as vu toi les photos ??? non ??? :mouais:


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'embrouille pas , c'est si facile
> 
> Si tu clic sur la vignette , tu ne tombes pas sur la galerie



sur celle de neetic?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'embrouille pas , c'est si facile
> 
> Si tu clic sur la vignette , tu ne tombes pas sur la galerie



Oups! :rose: ... Au temps pour moi... J'en ai parlé quand il était encore à droite et non à côté de la vignette


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Toys , tu les as vu toi les photos ??? non ??? :mouais:


je tombe ici


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oups! :rose: ... Au temps pour moi... J'en ai parlé quand il était encore à droite et non à côté de la vignette



ne parlons plus de cette galerie .... j'ai été un peu expeditive tout a l'heure sur ton mp .... là , mes neurones qui pensent viennent de me lacher .... je le lirai mieux demain et te tiendrai au courant du déroulement ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je tombe ici




ici tu veux dire........


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici tu veux dire........


ha oui s'est les probleme de double écran  :rose:


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je tombe ici



t'as des droles de frequentations toi


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici tu veux dire........



Stook , si tu continus je te mets dans ma signature !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Stook , si tu continus je te mets dans ma signature !!!




j'ai peur d'y etre un peu a l'etroit....


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> t'as des droles de frequentations toi


ca me fait tripé ces truc de rencontre ! comme ci les gens ne pouvait plus se rencontré dans la rue.
internet s'est bien plus sur que la rue.    :hein:


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur d'y etre un peu a l'etroit....


il reste de la place au fond a gauche.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il reste de la place au fond a gauche.



mouais.....mais bon, j'aime les grands espaces....

bon, a+


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

bon , une petite pirouette dans la nuit et je rejoins morphée  
toys   

stook  

patosh    ..... j'espere que j'oublie personne


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

bonne nuit a vous 

moi il me reste encore pas mal de taff


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

et voila trois heure du mat et tout le monde fait dodo :snif:


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

bon je vais pas tardé j'ai de la plombrie a faire demain matin


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

vite fait un quatre a la suite pour faire plaisir a julien.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


 Bonne nuit! 

Moi je sens que je suis parti pour la nuit, j'ai encore du pain sur la planche avec ce bête Illustrator qui me nargue constamment...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Août 2005)

Bon bon, fini d'bosser, je sens que je vais aller dormir tout doucement là...  :sleep:

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Grosse nuit DCZ_ ? :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (12 Août 2005)

Bibi...


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je sens que je vais l'aimer celui-la....
> sont pseudo me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas a dire quoi....
> ha si, je sais.....


Hummm, serait-il de retour ???


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

t'affiches toujours un gros sourire béat lorsque tu dis bonjour ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> t'affiches toujours un gros sourire béat lorsque tu dis bonjour ?


Ben, oui, comme sur sa photo...


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Ah oui


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

me... moi aussi, j'ai pas pu me retenir


----------



## Gregg (12 Août 2005)

Bijour


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> me... moi aussi, j'ai pas pu me retenir


  :love:  :rateau:



Comme ça, c'est encore mieux


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> me... moi aussi, j'ai pas pu me retenir



Je vois ça !


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bijour




bon lui, c'est normal


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bijour


*Gregg !!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Laisses moi le chocolat !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

je mangerais bien un nioube, là


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je mangerais bien un nioube, là


Bon app'...


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Salut :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Un nioube à 3 posts, frais. Un délice.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je mangerais bien un nioube, là



*Malheureusement*
ma religion me l'interdit....


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube à 3 posts, frais. Un délice.



C'est quoi un nioube ? c'est quoi un post ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Suffit de le faire dégorger


----------



## Xman (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un nioube ? c'est quoi un post ?


CQFD


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un nioube ? c'est quoi un post ?



post=message
nioube=toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un nioube ? c'est quoi un post ?




*une pomme dans la bouche*
et au four


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> post=message
> nioube=toi



ah ok merci supramoquette

d'habitude on me traite de pleins de choses, mais nioube j'avais jamais entendu parler lol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> post=message
> nioube=toi



Le plaisir de renseigner son prochain a toujours été un crédo, sur MacG...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Arg j'aime pas les pommes cuites


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> ah ok merci supramoquette
> 
> d'habitude on me traite de pleins de choses, mais nioube j'avais jamais entendu parler lol


si on t'embête réfère toi à moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> d'habitude on me traite de pleins de choses, mais nioube j'avais jamais entendu parler lol



normal, t'es un nioube.....

ps: il est a qui celui là....?


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Merci j'y penserais  lol


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> normal, t'es un nioube.....
> ps: il est a qui celui là....?


C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir, c'est fou comme ça fleurit en ce moment...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

:sleep:.....'lut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir, c'est fou comme ça fleurit en ce moment...




oui, c'est la periode..... :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si on t'embête réfère toi à moi


Tiens, tu en prends un autre sous ton aile ??? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est la periode..... :sleep:


Ben a 6 posts il est déjà mieux qu'iMax


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Je comprend rien a ce que vous raconté  il faut etre ivre pour faire un post ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

ce n'est pas dans ce sujet que tu vas piger quelque chose


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben a 6 posts il est déjà mieux qu'iMax




mieux que qui...?
iMax.....connait pas.....

attend, j'ai une depeche qui tombe.....

iMax n'existe pas....!? ha bon.....
ok ! 


ben iMax n'existe pas.....donc forcement.....


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: il est a qui celui là....?







			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu en prends un autre sous ton aile ??? :mouais:





d'ou ma question........


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi


T'as pas un pc au moins ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi



nain format tique.....qui parle de nain format tique...???




ps: ça doit etre tout petit petit un nain format tique....c'est petit une tique.....


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi


Chuttt... plus bas Sonny pourrait t'entendre...


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un pc au moins ?




non on m'a conseillé un mac, mais je connais ni l'un ni l'autre..


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi


Nous non pluzs c'est pour ça qu'on donne des conseils !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un pc au moins ?




pourquoi tu veux qu'il ai un Pc...;;c'est fou, quand je suis arrivé ici, tout le monde me parlait de PC....mais j'ai jamais eu autre chose que des Mac....
on est pas tous des switchers.....  
on dirait quje tout le monde a un pc et que les plus malins change pour un mac une fois qu'ils savent....

z'etes bizarre les mecs des fois....;


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

moins que toi pourtant


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moins que toi pourtant



c'est bien possible......c'est bien possible......


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> meme dans les autres j'y comprend rien  je suis tout neuf dans l'informatiique aussi



accroche toi Ticotrac !!! met ton armure et mord tout ce qui bouge ..... quand a tes lacunes en informatique .... alors là ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> accroche toi Ticotrac !!! met ton armure et mord tout ce qui bouge ..... quand a tes lacunes en informatique .... alors là ???




waoa....tu as une belle signature sofi..........
(ps: je rajouterai du * pour le texte, en gras c'est plus fun, non...? et en allant a la ligne....)*


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> accroche toi Ticotrac !!! met ton armure et mord tout ce qui bouge ..... quand a tes lacunes en informatique .... alors là ???



Merci sofipong, je vais essayer, mais ça a l'air d'etre la jungle ici :sick:


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nous non pluzs c'est pour ça qu'on donne des conseils !



et une boule verte ... une !!!


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waoa....tu as une belle signature sofi..........
> (ps: je rajouterai du * pour le texte, en gras c'est plus fun, non...? et en allant a la ligne....)*


*

t'as raison ...j'y vais  *


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

*PASO ROBBLES Californie 2005*


​
*ou*​




*PASO ROBBLES Californie 2005*​


non, ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et mord tout ce qui bouge .....


ok j'arrete de la tourner comme jean-luc bideau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok j'arrete de la tourner comme jean-luc bideau



Et la tendresse? Bordel!!!   

1988 ... C'est un tout jeune


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et la tendresse? Bordel!!!
> 
> 1988 ... C'est un tout jeune



attention, il n'est pas majeur.....rangé vos trucs louches......vite.....
SM, ta Bi**.....la laisse pas trainer comme ça.....  


   





ps: il est toujours plus vieux qu'Avril.....


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Trop tard j'ai tout vu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attention, il n'est pas majeur.....rangé vos trucs louches......vite.....
> SM, ta Bi**.....la laisse pas trainer comme ça.....



Bah!... Maïwen lui manque...


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok j'arrete de la tourner comme jean-luc bideau



et la tendresse bordel .... unpeu de tendresse que diable !!!  

a oups ... je lis en remontant


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

bon je viens de finir ma plombrie!
j'ai plus qua faire la vaissaille pour pouvoir mangé!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah!... Maïwen lui manque...



Qui ?

Ah oui


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

c'est plus sympa comme ça Sofi, non...?
j'avais fait ça, mais je sais pas si tu l'a vu 

:sleep:....


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

Alors moi ça y est j'ai sorti le chien!
et je vais terminer mon bolino!


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

les gens de la flood !
en gros on est les même que hier soir.
D:


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

mais rangez vos plomberies .... qu'est ce qui vous arrive .... allons allons


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi ça y est j'ai sorti le chien!
> et je vais terminer mon bolino!



tu t'adaptes vite.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les gens de la flood !
> en gros on est les même que hier soir.
> D:




oui, toujours les meme....
mais au reveil...


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus sympa comme ça Sofi, non...?
> j'avais fait ça, mais je sais pas si tu l'a vu
> 
> :sleep:....



oui je l'ai vu , c'est vrai que c'est encore mieuxxx ... mais là , j'ai plutot envie de dire des conneries .... changer une signature pour moi , c'est du boulot ... essayerai tout a l'heurs


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, toujours les meme....
> mais au reveil...


ta de la chance!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oui je l'ai vu , c'est vrai que c'est encore mieuxxx ... mais là , j'ai plutot envie de dire des conneries .... changer une signature pour moi , c'est du boulot ... essayerai tout a l'heurs






bon, faut que j'aille faire de la peinture.....'tain, que j'aime pas ça........


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)




----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


si tu a besoin je suis la pour préparé les pinceaux :love:


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

hum..test


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


en fait j'y est plus pencé mais j'ai picine


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

eh ouai..4


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



J'aurais tendance à préférer la première image


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

Pas moi, je préfère la deuxième


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi, je préfère la deuxième


ta toujours eu des gout de chiottes aussi!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta toujours eu des gout de chiottes aussi!


Ouais, vu l'avatar et le pseudo


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vu l'avatar et le pseudo


Dites, Supermoquette et Toys, vous avez déjà testé l'exploration anale avec un sabre laser ? :casse:
:rateau:


----------



## kathy h (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour, histoire de flooder un coup ( c'est si rare  ) et d'écrire des choses dont tout le monde se fiche ( ça c'est moins rare   ) : et bien voilà mes vacances se terminent lundi.

comme je suis dingue j'ai passé une bonne partie de mes vacances devinez ou ? et bien devant mon ordinateur à bidouiller à droite et à gauche , surtout à gauche d'ailleurs... 

donc je serai moins sur le forum, et les  vraies vacances commenceront alors pour vous


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dites, Supermoquette et Toys, vous avez déjà testé l'exploration anale avec un sabre laser ? :casse:
> :rateau:


si tu aime te faire fouillé le fion par un sabre lazer ceci ne nous regarde pas!


----------



## kathy h (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




sympa de mettre mes parents en photo


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si tu aime te faire fouillé le fion par un sabre lazer ceci ne nous regarde pas!


Ben moi c'est pas le problème 
la question c'est est ce que TOI, tu vas aimer ça ?  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est pas le problème
> la question c'est est ce que TOI, tu vas aimer ça ?  :rateau:  :rateau:


d'apres la météo y a aucun clacage de rondelle prévus dans le secteur ou je traine


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> d'apres la météo y a aucun clacage de rondelle prévus dans le secteur ou je traine


Ce serait pas la première fois qu'ils se tromperaient


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas la première fois qu'ils se tromperaient


je prend toujours la météo chez les paysans du coins eux seule connaisse le secret de la terre!


----------



## -greg- (12 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde 

j'ai reussi a trouver une conexion 512k  en wi-fi en vacance   

tu vas bien toys


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> 
> j'ai reussi a trouver une conexion 512k  en wi-fi en vacance
> 
> tu vas bien toys



bien le wi-fi

et oui sa vas bien on a vus pire comme état.


----------



## -greg- (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien le wi-fi




le mieu c 'est que tout le monde devrait avoir des borne airport non verrouiller et sans mot de passe pour que tout le monde puisse se connecté ou que l'on soit et qui que ce soit; evidement il faut que personne n'essaie de pirater les bornes.


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> le mieu c 'est que tout le monde devrait avoir des borne airport non verrouiller et sans mot de passe pour que tout le monde puisse se connecté ou que l'on soit et qui que ce soit; evidement il faut que personne n'essaie de pirater les bornes.


sa s'est une autre affaire !


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Et des gens qui sautilleraient de joies partout dans les rues avec des hirondelles virevoltants dans un ciel toujours bleu azur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Et des gens qui sautilleraient de joies partout dans les rues avec des hirondelles virevoltants dans un ciel toujours bleu azur



Tu oublies les marmottes empaqueteuses de chocolat...


----------



## -greg- (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa s'est une autre affaire !




et kel dommage


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et kel dommage


mon dieix s'est jeune et leur illusion de la vie


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

bon aller je vais aller bossé un poil bisous les petit loup et a ce soir!


----------



## -greg- (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais aller bossé un poil bisous les petit loup et a ce soir!




ok salut toys 

moi aussi mais a la plage


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais aller bossé à poil ...



Non rien...   :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## uranium (12 Août 2005)

La colère est comme le feu: de l'étincelle naissent les flammes.




C'est beau, hein ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

moins que ma signature, tu peux sortir


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette tu veux etre mon parrain ?


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

je serais un bon filleul, allez dis steup


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

mais bien sur !


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

hein dis steup, allez sois cool steup


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur !


 

whouhouuuuuuuu !


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

C'est qui l'administrateur ici que lui dises 2 mots, un message ttes les 60 sec, faut pas pousser, on a pas toute la vie devant nous


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

éh béh....t'en a d'la chance sm


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

jalouse la bouillave


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jalouse la bouillave


 
Ben ouai ! d'autant plus que je viens seulement a l'instant d'apprendre l'existence de ces parainages..il est bien au courant ce tacotac


----------



## tacotac (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouai ! d'autant plus que je viens seulement a l'instant d'apprendre l'existence de ces parainages..il est bien au courant ce tacotac


 

Je suis sur le forum depuis quelques jours mais j'ai bien reperé !


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je veux un parrain !!


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

(silence pesant)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

:d :d: :d: D::d


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> (silence pesant)


Tu es le premier à parler, alors c'est toi qui t'y colle  

h-3


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le premier à parler, alors c'est toi qui t'y colle


 


J'ai déja prevenu, je suis fauché moi ! 

Mais il faut le faire le jour de son inscription non? j'sais pas j'ai rien compris..


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déja prevenu, je suis fauché moi !
> 
> Mais il faut le faire le jour de son inscription non? j'sais pas j'ai rien compris..


 Je pensais qu'en temps que futur parrain tu serais plus au courant que moi 

ps :  


  h-2


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'en temps que futur parrain tu serais plus au courant que moi
> 
> 
> h-2


 

Il y a 5 ans lorsque j'ai debarqué ici, c'etait du a une faute de frappe sur google, je sais toujours pas ce que je fous la


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 5 ans lorsque j'ai debarqué ici, c'etait du a une faute de frappe sur google, je sais toujours pas ce que je fous la


Si on en est aux confidences, moi non plus (nan j'deconne)

h-1


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Si on en est aux confidences, moi non plus (nan j'deconne)
> 
> h-1


 
Phase d'anticipation : bravo pour tes 100


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Phase d'anticipation : bravo pour tes 100


Quel observateur et je suis fière de partager ce 100ième post avec toi Bouilla (vu qu'on est que tous les 2) 

c'est mémé noël qui va être contente  de moi  


Youpie !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Ben tombe le talfu mainant


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Ah les dragons, ça sait toujours se mettre au bon endroit  

Tiens au fait, ça me donne une idée, pour les "calendar girls", vous savez


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tombe le talfu mainant


Ah pas devant tout le monde !!  je le tombe que pour mon parrain (ça fait partie de leurs privilèges)


Tu n'avais qu'a prendre tacotac comme filleul


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

ah...bah oui forcement avec le froid..c'est réduit


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Je dois vous laisser, prenez soin de mon filleul


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je dois vous laisser, prenez soin de mon filleul


Oh c'est gentils parrain !! 

Tu auras pleins de glaçons dans ton pastis ce soir !!


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Bon SM je crois qu'il est partis, je tombe le fut' ou pas !!


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah les dragons, ça sait toujours se mettre au bon endroit
> 
> Tiens au fait, ça me donne une idée, pour les "calendar girls", vous savez



...c'est une idée ça ! ..d'autant que sur le contrat d'inscription, il y a une clause d'imossibilité de retractation....     
on attends donc ta proposition avec impatience..
et tu es inscris d'office sur la liste des photographes (potentiels car faut passer le test)     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

bon j'vous laisse, une bande de cons a rien trouver de mieux que d'faire une electro au bord du lac avec grillade, purée, n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Bon si y'a personne je crois bien que je vais créer un petit thred sur la "position sociale des glaçons en france" je vous aurez prévenu !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon si y'a personne je crois bien que je vais créer un petit thred sur la "position sociale des glaçons en france" je vous aurez prévenu !!



Chiche !


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon j'vous laisse, une bande de cons a rien trouver de mieux que d'faire une electro au bord du lac avec grillade, purée, n'importe quoi ...


De la purée avec une grillade ?  :mouais:

_Une électrolyse ?  _


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Chiche !


Qu'est ce que je risque si je fais ça ? de plus que le sujet est trés intéréssante et de plus jamais posé !!  (j'ai fais une recherhe )


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux un parrain !!






			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> (silence pesant)




ça jette un froid 

J'en frissonne 

A part ça ça sert à quoi les parrainages ? A se tenir chaud ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je risque si je fais ça ? de plus que le sujet est trés intéréssante et de plus jamais posé !!  (j'ai fais une recherhe )


Tu ne risque rien, vas-y .


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

Bon les copains je vous laisse !

Je vais au lac faire une electro avec grillade, purée 

à demain


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne risque rien, vas-y .



Tu es une Sainte 

Tu passes par Cologne ?


----------



## Freezy (12 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça jette un froid
> 
> J'en frissonne
> 
> A part ça ça sert à quoi les parrainages ? A se tenir chaud ?




 Sache que ... le froid a été de courte durée pour moi mon ami !!
 

 La sagesse tu veux que j'ai des problèmes toi !!! Bye bye


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> Sache que ... le froid a été de courte durée pour moi mon ami !!
> 
> La sagesse tu veux que j'ai des problèmes toi !!! Bye bye  [/color]




tant mieux, un frisson et ça repart !  

Toujours rien compris à cette histoire de parrainage, malgré la lecture d'un post ad'oc (j'ai fait même la recherche  )


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une Sainte
> 
> Tu passes par Cologne ?



Moi je me passe de la Cologne ...   

Salut tout le monde !


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça ça sert à quoi les parrainages ? A se tenir chaud ?



Ben c'est déjà bien, ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux, un frisson et ça repart !
> 
> Toujours rien compris à cette histoire de parrainage, malgré la lecture d'un post ad'oc (j'ai fait même la recherche  )



fut une epoque ou avoir un certain nombre de filleuls devait donner des avantages...mais je crois que c'est resté au stade de projet....en plus avec les doubles pseudo, certains sont plein de faux filleuls..........


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

en fait, ça fait bien dans les soirées surtout....
puis , il faut que ce soit fait a l"enregsitrement....donc....
sinon, on dit pas mon filleul mais "mon nioube"....
et il est aussi tres bien vu d'avoir "son" nioube...


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fut une epoque ou avoir un certain nombre de filleuls devait donner des avantages...mais je crois que c'est resté au stade de projet....en plus avec les doubles pseudo, certains sont plein de faux filleuls..........


.... Ou de faux parrains....


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> .... Ou de faux parrains....




oui, question de point de vue....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Tiens, moi j'ai pas de Nioube :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi j'ai pas de Nioube :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




il est jamais trop tard pour bien faire...
moi j'ai....et SM, il en a plein.....


ps: derennes, c'etait un peu ton nioube, non...?


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

A partir de quant est ce qu'on peut avoir son nioube ? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> A partir de quant est ce qu'on peut avoir son nioube ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



bah, je pense pas qu'il y ai de limite, faut surtout etre moins nioube que lui....
puis pas trop nioube quand meme....


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Hèhèhè, je vais ouvrir le fil "qui veut être Mon nioube " ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, je pense pas qu'il y ai de limite, faut surtout etre moins nioube que lui....
> puis pas trop nioube quand meme....



C'est bien compliqué tout ça ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hèhèhè, je vais ouvrir le fil "qui veut être Mon nioube " ...



oui, mais tu me piques pas le mien.......

bon, je vais faire un tour...++


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est jamais trop tard pour bien faire...
> moi j'ai....et SM, il en a plein.....
> 
> 
> ps: derennes, c'etait un peu ton nioube, non...?



C'est vrai. Mais il est tout cassé depuis... :rateau:


----------



## toys (12 Août 2005)

journée de fou j ai rien glandé!


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

toi non plus?

 moi pareil !  
pas foutu les pieds hors de la baraque


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> journée de fou j ai rien glandé!



Moi j'ai crée un Thread sur les couples clandestins...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

ou ça, ou ça?? :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai crée un Thread sur les couples clandestins...



Où ça où ça ???


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Saloute


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Cherchez bien....


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ou ça, ou ça?? :affraid:





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où ça où ça ???




Ça intéresse du monde on dirait !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Saloute



Salut Franswa !


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Franswa !


 Il fait beau aujourd'hui


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça intéresse du monde on dirait !



Oui et dans la même minute !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez bien....



Mensonge y a pas !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

Salut Franswa ! 
C'est vrai qu'il fait pas trop mauvais sur Nantes aujourd'hui


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Alors vous avez trouvé?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau aujourd'hui



Oui ! T'en as profité pour surfer ?


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge y a pas !!!!


 Cherche encore mieux !


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! T'en as profité pour surfer ?


 En fait, les vagues arrivent ce soir :love:

Je mange et je repars à l'eau


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut Franswa !
> C'est vrai qu'il fait pas trop mauvais sur Nantes aujourd'hui


 combo


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Cherche encore mieux !



Tu veux pas aider un nioub s'il te plaît !       :love: :love:


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Alors les vicieux, ca fouine?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, les vagues arrivent ce soir :love:
> 
> Je mange et je repars à l'eau



Oui faut prendre des forces !


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas aider un nioub s'il te plaît !       :love: :love:


 Et bien ce sera une occasion pour que tu apprennes à te servir de la recherche !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ce sera une occasion pour que tu apprennes à te servir de la recherche !



J'ai fait et j'ai pas trouvé .. :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut prendre des forces !


 exactement 

PS : un coup de pizza, un coup de bière et c'est reparti :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Ayéééééééééééééééé trouvé !!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

tain de merde, je le trouve pas ton tradada !   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ayéééééééééééééééé trouvé !!!!!!!



Mais quelle idée de mettre ça en dehors du bar aussi !


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Pourtant le 1er couple est super connu...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle idée de mettre ça en dehors du bar aussi !



Et si je peux me permettre, c'est du déjà bu ...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

héhé, gotcha le thread !!! 
ça a l'air gratiné


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Ba j'ai pas osé le mettre au bar j'ai hésité... :rose: 
ca se déplace après si on veut?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba j'ai pas osé le mettre au bar j'ai hésité... :rose:
> ca se déplace après si on veut?



Non mais je déconne !  

Et puis ça peut toujours se déplacer par  un vert ou un magenta ! Ils jugeront eux-mêmes


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Soit...


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Bon c'est l'heure du bain de Maël, puis après c'est Kholanta !
Une sacrée soirée en perspective...
@+


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

*Hé bé,* 
Y'a un type qui fait surfer ses souris et pour bien les repèrer dans l'écume de mer, il les colore...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Hé bé,*
> Y'a un type qui fait surfer ses souris et pour bien les repèrer dans l'écume de mer, il les colore...




Moi je surf tous les jours avec ma souris sur internet


----------



## -greg- (12 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde

 du vacancier


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Hello tout le monde !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

tiens?
rien depuis une heure...

c'est bien ça les enfants...


...
bon, ben moi j'me casse.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*Fuck*
the


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

tiens? 
 purfils!! Ca va bien ce soâârrr?


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Ben je vois qu'il y a de l'ambiance ici, ce soir ! 

Bonsoir mes lapins !  :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vois qu'il y a de l'ambiance ici, ce soir !
> Bonsoir mes lapins !  :love:  :love: :love:




*Bonsoir*
Madame Gant de toilette


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir*
> Madame Gant de toilette


J'ai compris... Je m'en vais de ce pas modifier cet avatar qui fait qu'on me traite de gant de toilette   !

Je reviens...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir*
> Madame Gant de toilette





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris... Je m'en vais de ce pas modifier cet avatar qui fait qu'on me traite de gant de toilette   !
> 
> Je reviens...



Et ben voilà t'as gagné !


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir*
> Madame Gant de toilette


Non seulement, t'aimes pas les  mais en plus t'aimes pas les gants de toilette... T'es pas un marrant toi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement, t'aimes pas les  mais en plus t'aimes pas les gants de toilette... T'es pas un marrant toi...




*J'aime pas*
les nioubes


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Ah nouvel avatar pour Virpeen ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Bon, alors, pour que je ne ressemble plus à un gant de toilette : je vous laisse choisir... entre les 3-là !










Alors ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour que je ne ressemble plus à un gant de toilette : je vous laisse choisir... entre les 3-là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le vert, le vert, le vert !   

Ou le rouge ....  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas*
> les nioubes


Ben moi, j'veux pas rester nioube toute ma vie...
 :rose: 

J'vais faire des efforts... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'veux pas rester nioube toute ma vie...
> :rose:
> 
> J'vais faire des efforts... :rose:



Non car nioub un jour, nioub toujours comme le disait tigrou !


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'veux pas rester nioube toute ma vie...
> :rose:
> 
> J'vais faire des efforts... :rose:


Ouais, il faut qu'on grandisse pour plus être nioubes... c'est quand qu'on n'est plus nioube ???


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, il faut qu'on grandisse pour plus être nioubes... c'est quand qu'on n'est plus nioube ???



Cf mon post au dessus ...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non car nioub un jour, nioub toujours comme le disait tigrou !


Alors c'est sans espoir ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est sans espoir ?



Dis-toi que nous somme tous des nioubes !


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi que nous somme tous des nioubes !


Oui... Certains plus que d'autres, quoi !   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Certains plus que d'autres, quoi !   :love:



Oui mais après ça on s'en fout !


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour que je ne ressemble plus à un gant de toilette : je vous laisse choisir... entre les 3-là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon, moi, je prefere le cyclope bleu .

:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Certains plus que d'autres, quoi !   :love:



 Salut à toutes et à tous!...  

 Je vous coucoute toutes et tous!...   

 Parce que j'adore les coucous!...    
 Et parce que j'adore les nioubes!...     

 J'ai beaucoup de chance, moi!... 

 Je crois que je teombe en plein dans une conversation sur la nioubitude!... 
 Ce que c'est... Si on peut ou non  en sortir un jour, etc!... 


 PS : J'adore ton nouvel avatar, Virpeen!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Salut !


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour que je ne ressemble plus à un gant de toilette : je vous laisse choisir... entre les 3-là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je préfère le vert


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Salut Sloughi ! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> Je vous coucoute toutes et tous!...
> 
> ...



Attention, 
Lepurfils repondrait à ça comme un vieux grincheux.


:love:


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Hello Sloughi ! 
Virpeen, moi je préfère OX, le vert...    :love:  :love:
Coucou Human !!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello Sloughi !
> Virpeen, moi je préfère OX, le vert...    :love:  :love:



Le vert prend la corde !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hello Sloughi !
> Virpeen, moi je préfère OX, le vert...    :love:  :love:




Pour les gens que ça intéresse, je crois qu'il y a sur Mac Génération deux écoles qui s'opposent, sur la question de la nioubitude. 

Celle qui considère qu'on est nioube en arrivant sur un site comme Mac Génération, mais que la situation n'est pas désespérée. 

Et celle qui considère qu'une fois qu'on est nioube, il y a très peu de chance de se dénioubiser un jour.


Pour la première, la date d'inscription a son importance, comme le nombre de posts, la force disco, et les points disco(s).
De ce point de vue, chère iNano, tu as peut-être le même niveau de nioubitude que moi, parce que tu t'es inscrite sur Mac Génération le même jour que moi...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Bon, laors à l'unanimité des voix des rares floodeurs du mois d'août... je garde Ox (le vert) ! 

Merci pour vos avis  :love:

Edit : mais si certains veulent encore donner leur avis, il sera le bienvenu :love: !


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De ce point de vue, chère iNano, tu as peut-être le même niveau de nioubitude que moi, parce que tu t'es inscrite sur Mac Génération le même jour que moi...


Cool, on est jumeaux de MacG alors...     :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Attention,
> Lepurfils repondrait à ça comme un vieux grincheux.
> 
> 
> :love:



 Par chance, le Pur Fils de la Sagesse est parfaitement libre de s'exprimer sur ce sujet, ou sur n'importe quel autre sujet...  Tout comme moi!... 


 Coucou, la Sagesse!...  
:love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime bien les gants de toilette


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, laors à l'unanimité des voix des rares floodeurs du mois d'août... je garde Ox (le vert) !
> 
> Merci pour vos avis  :love:



De rien !   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les gants de toilette



Je me demande pourquoi ...?

Ah oui j'ai une image du pourquoi qui se forme dans mon esprit ...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les gants de toilette


Et moi j'aime bien les dragons qui aiment les gants de toilette...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les gants de toilette


Peut-être que rien que pour toi, je le remettrai de temps en temps... :love: 
Dis, c'est toi le génie des smileys ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Cool, on est jumeaux de MacG alors...     :love:



 Oui, c'est exactement ça!... 
 Nous pourrons d'ailleurs fêter notre anniversaire ensemble, si tu veux!... :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est exactement ça!...
> Nous pourrons d'ailleurs fêter notre anniversaire ensemble, si tu veux!... :love:


Les conjoint(e)s sont invité(e)s ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'aime bien les dragons qui aiment les gants de toilette...



 J'aime bien les gants de toilettes aussi, moi!... :love: :love:
 Surtout ceux qui ressemble à certains avatars de Virpeen!... :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Les conjoint(e)s sont invité(e)s ?  :love:  :love:



 Ils et elles sont d'autant plus invité(e)s que leur présence est très vivement souhaitée!... :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est exactement ça!...
> Nous pourrons d'ailleurs fêter notre anniversaire ensemble, si tu veux!... :love:


Chic, on va faire la fête !!!     :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ils et elles sont d'autant plus invité(e)s que leur présence est très vivement souhaitée!... :love: :love:


Vous ne voudriez pas fêter votre annif le samedi 23 septembre au soir à Paris, par exemple ?


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les gants de toilettes aussi, moi!... :love: :love:
> Surtout ceux qui ressemble à certains avatars de Virpeen!... :love: :love:


Plein de bon goût tu es...    :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Chic, on va faire la fête !!!     :love:



 Virpeen et toi serez chargées des invitations!... :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne voudriez pas fêter votre annif le samedi 23 septembre au soir à Paris, par exemple ?


On veut bien le souhaiter le 23 septembre, mais on est censés attendre le 17 mars logiquement...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne voudriez pas fêter votre annif le samedi 23 septembre au soir à Paris, par exemple ?



 L'un n'empêche pas l'autre!... 
 Pourquoi ne pas faire la fête plusieurs fois?... (Donc au moins deux fois)
 :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre!...
> Pourquoi ne pas faire la fête plusieurs fois?... (Donc au moins deux fois)
> :love: :love:


Tu trouves toujours les bonnes solutions...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves toujours les bonnes solutions...




 Il faut dire que là, j'étais motivé pour trouver les meilleures solutions possibles!... 

:love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On veut bien le souhaiter le 23 septembre, mais on est censés attendre le 17 mars logiquement...


C'est bien vrai, mais pour nous, c'est une logique de nioubes : mieux vait le faire tôt car on ne va pas rester nioubes longtemps !   

Et tu sais aussi qu'on doit fêter quelques événements depuis maintenant presque 3 ans   ! Alors les dates et nous...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai, mais pour nous, c'est une logique de nioubes : mieux vait le faire tôt car on ne va pas rester nioubes longtemps !
> 
> Et tu sais aussi qu'on doit fêter quelques événements depuis maintenant presque 3 ans   ! Alors les dates et nous...


Certes...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai, mais pour nous, c'est une logique de nioubes : mieux vait le faire tôt car on ne va pas rester nioubes longtemps !
> 
> Et tu sais aussi qu'on doit fêter quelques événements depuis maintenant presque 3 ans   ! Alors les dates et nous...



 Si je te suis bien, il est donc indispensable, voire urgent, de faire la fête plusieurs fois!... :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

pineze j'arrive pas a dormir...

faites moins de bruit bordel!!


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si je te suis bien, il est donc indispensable, voire urgent, de faire la fête plusieurs fois!... :love: :love:


Ouiiiiiii ! :love: :love: 
Si ça vous convient, bien sûr...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pineze j'arrive pas a dormir...
> 
> faites moins de bruit bordel!!


à la tienne !


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pineze j'arrive pas a dormir...
> 
> faites moins de bruit bordel!!


Tu veux être invité aussi, c'est ça, hein ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pineze j'arrive pas a dormir...
> 
> faites moins de bruit bordel!!



Un coup de nountchak ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Je parle biens sûr pour t'endormir et non pour assommer les gens !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux être invité aussi, c'est ça, hein ?



 Oui, invitons Bobby, bonne idée!...


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pineze j'arrive pas a dormir...
> 
> faites moins de bruit bordel!!



J'ai un remède 
met des bouchons d'oreilles


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de nountchak ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Je parle biens sûr pour t'endormir et non pour assommer les gens !


 la solution pour reussir a s'endormir le soir, c'est de pas faire de sieste de 4 a 8...


mais la c'est trop tard...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la solution pour reussir a s'endormir le soir, c'est de pas faire de sieste de 4 a 8...
> 
> 
> mais la c'est trop tard...



Et voilà erreur fatale !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de nountchak ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Je parle biens sûr pour t'endormir et non pour assommer les gens !



Cela ressemblerait plus à un début de comas qu'à un endormissement!... :hosto:

De plus, si ça ne l'assomme pas sur le coup, ça risque de lui faire mal!... :casse: Je vous en parle par expérience...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un remède
> met des bouchons d'oreilles



 En effet, c'est parfois bien pratique!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

il me reste plus qu'a boire des bieres c'est ça?


... :mouais:


bon, je vais chercher autre chose...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la solution pour reussir a s'endormir le soir, c'est de pas faire de sieste de 4 a 8...
> 
> 
> mais la c'est trop tard...



 Et c'est pourquoi, en désespoir ce cause, tu finis par te résoudre à flooder avec nous pour une bonne partie de la nuit!...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il me reste plus qu'a boire des bieres c'est ça?
> 
> 
> ... :mouais:
> ...



Non là tu peux attaquer l'échelon supérieur ..


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il me reste plus qu'a boire des bieres c'est ça?
> 
> 
> ... :mouais:
> ...


Et nous lire, ça ne te suffit pas à t'endormir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il me reste plus qu'a boire des bieres c'est ça?
> 
> 
> ... :mouais:
> ...



 Il y a aussi le flood, comme option...  Non?...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et nous lire, ça ne te suffit pas à t'endormir ?



 Décidément, les grandes idées se rencontrent!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi le flood, comme option...  Non?...


 ouais mais bon, vu que je me leve dans 6 heures, je vais p'tet pas palabrer toute la nuit non plus...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non là tu peux attaquer l'échelon supérieur ..



 Directement l'alcool à brûler, tu veux dire?... :hosto: :sick:


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, vu que je me leve dans 6 heures, je vais p'tet pas palabrer toute la nuit non plus...


Eh ben, je ne suis pas pressée que ça soit mon tour...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, vu que je me leve dans 6 heures, je vais p'tet pas palabrer toute la nuit non plus...



 Non, juste le temps de t'abrutir, pour pouvoir bien dormir ensuite!... :sleep:
 Nous allons redoubler d'efforts pour gentiment t'abrutir de notre mieux!...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Directement l'alcool à brûler, tu veux dire?... :hosto: :sick:



J'ai parlé d'un échelon ... 

Pendant que tu y es propose-lui d'attaquer au parfum !


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste le temps de t'abrutir, pour pouvoir bien dormir ensuite!... :sleep:
> Nous allons redoubler d'efforts pour gentiment t'abrutir de notre mieux!...


Ouais, c'est moi qui commence : POUET !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, je ne suis pas pressée que ça soit mon tour...



 Toi, je te sens prête pour une bonne grosse grasse matinée!...  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé d'un échelon ...
> 
> Pendant que tu y es propose-lui d'attaquer au parfum !



 Oui, tu as raison, je dois un peu perdre la notion des échelons, moi! :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est moi qui commence : POUET !



On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je te sens prête pour une bonne grosse grasse matinée!...  :love:


T'as tout compris !


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, vu que je me leve dans 6 heures, je vais p'tet pas palabrer toute la nuit non plus...




il y a une autre solution
prend un somnifère


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment



Il faut croire ...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je te sens prête pour une bonne grosse grasse matinée!...  :love:


Ce ne sera pas un jour exceptionnel  
Grasse mat' tous les jours depuis 2 mois et ce, encore pour un mois (on dirait une prescription médicale ) !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment



 Nous n'attendions plus que toi!...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment


Oui, là c'est du haut niveau, la classe internationale !  :style:


----------



## annamaria (12 Août 2005)

Coucou! 

bonne nuit à tout le monde  

et surtout : ne dormez pas , pas encore, 
pour les insomniaques ...c'est une question de biorythme naturel... on peut pas le soigner...j'en sais quelques chose...
mais il parait qu'il y aura une fête quelque part... mon horoscope dit que mon rôle preferé est celui de l'invitée...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que j'arrive au bon moment


Bonsoir à toi ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> bonne nuit à tout le monde
> 
> ...


Nous, on invite tout le monde ! 
Mais faut être à Paris le 23/09...  

Edit : bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Sloughi (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> bonne nuit à tout le monde
> 
> ...




bonsoir


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> bonne nuit à tout le monde
> 
> ...


 ne dormez pas, ne dormez pas...

t'en as de belles toi, c'est pas en dormant trois heures que je vais avoir la patate pour une journee de boulot...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris !






			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sera pas un jour exceptionnel
> Grasse mat' tous les jours depuis 2 mois et ce, encore pour un mois (on dirait une prescription médicale ) !




 Elles ont l'air plus que sympathiques, vos grasses matinées!... 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on invite tout le monde !
> Mais faut être à Paris le 23/09...


 tiens c'est marrant ça, j'y serai...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ne dormez pas, ne dormez pas...
> 
> t'en as de belles toi, c'est pas en dormant trois heures que je vais avoir la patate pour une journee de boulot...



Ah parce qu'en plus tu bosses ???


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont l'air plus que sympathiques, vos grasses matinées!...
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Enfin, je parlais surtout pour iNano   !
Les miennes sont plus rares...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> bonne nuit à tout le monde
> 
> ...




 Alors réjouis-toi, parce que tout le monde t'invite!... :love: :love: :love:
 Par contre, maintenant, tu n'as aucune excuse en cas d'absence le 23 septembre!... :modo:


----------



## annamaria (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on invite tout le monde !
> Mais faut être à Paris le 23/09...
> 
> Edit : bonsoir à toi !




Mais je suis à Paris tout le temps      malgré moi !

alors qui peut me faire un resumé de ce macparty??


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est marrant ça, j'y serai...


Je le savais : tu veux venir avec nous !!!!!


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je parlais surtout pour iNano   !
> Les miennes sont plus rares...


Je sens comme un vent de mauvaise foi flotter sur ce thread...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis à Paris tout le temps      malgré moi !
> 
> alors qui peut me faire un resumé de ce macparty??


 ben c'est simple, tout le monde s'enc...

... :mouais: :modo:

desole, pas pu m'en empecher...


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai une image du pourquoi qui se forme dans mon esprit ...


 :mouais: 

Tu... tu penses pas à un truc pervers j'espère  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est marrant ça, j'y serai...



 Il n'y a rien de marrant là-dedans... 
 Après toutes les invitations que tu as reçues ce soir, il ne manquerait vraiment plus que tu ne viennes pas!...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est marrant ça, j'y serai...


Plus on est de bobbys, plus on rit !     :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Oh oui ! Une "floodnight" à Paris, où on essaierait d'endormir Bobby à coups de "je parle pour ne rien dire" !!!!    :love: 
Trop chouette !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est simple, tout le monde s'enc...
> 
> ... :mouais: :modo:
> 
> desole, pas pu m'en empecher...



Oui on te comprend c'est la fatigue ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, là c'est du haut niveau, la classe internationale !  :style:



C'est la Jura Touch enviée partout à l'étranger


----------



## annamaria (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ne dormez pas, ne dormez pas...
> 
> t'en as de belles toi, c'est pas en dormant trois heures que je vais avoir la patate pour une journee de boulot...




mais, est ce que tu travail pour vivre ou tu vis pour travailler????


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Tu... tu penses pas à un truc pervers j'espère  :affraid:  :affraid:



C'est quoi la perversion ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est simple, tout le monde s'enc...
> 
> ... :mouais: :modo:
> 
> desole, pas pu m'en empecher...



 Bobby voit ça essentiellement comme une fête hors charte, si j'ai bien compris!... :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> mais, est ce que tu travail pour vivre ou tu vis pour travailler????


vu comment je travaille pas souvent, je peux faire un effort de temps en temps... 



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais : tu veux venir avec nous !!!!!


 nan nan nan, je serai en vacances avec ma douce, j'aurai autre chose a faire... 
c'est pas de la mauvaise volonte hein...


----------



## iNano (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est la Jura Touch enviée partout à l'étranger


Connaisseur, hein ?  :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est la Jura Touch enviée partout à l'étranger


Jura Touch, Jura Touch... C'est bizarre, ça sonne comme un truc assez kitch, voire kitchissime...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Jura Touch, Jura Touch... C'est bizarre, ça sonne comme un truc assez kitch, voire kitchissime...



Tiens je cite ...



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le kitsch*
> est un véritable art de vivre
> l'art d'aimer le moche, le désuet, le mauvais goût et l'inutile


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> vu comment je travaille pas souvent, je peux faire un effort de temps en temps...
> 
> 
> nan nan nan, je serai en vacances avec ma douce, j'aurai autre chose a faire...
> c'est pas de la mauvaise volonte hein...



 Tu passeras même pas pour nous faire un coucou  ?


----------



## annamaria (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Alors réjouis-toi, parce que tout le monde t'invite!... :love: :love: :love:
> Par contre, maintenant, tu n'as aucune excuse en cas d'absence le 23 septembre!... :modo:



mais alors où est ce que c'est cette soiréee?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je cite ...



 Sur ce coup-là, je suis assez d'accord avec le Pur Fils de la Sagesse!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu passeras même pas pour nous faire un coucou  ?


 je vous honore deja de ma presence ici, z'allez pas vous plaindre...  

pis en vrai, un blork ça pue, les pustules tout ça...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je cite ...


Je suis d'accord avec sa définition...  
C'est juste que je suis un peu alergique aux trucs qui finissent par "touch"...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> mais alors où est ce que c'est cette soiréee?



 Dès que je serai moi-même mieux renseigné, je te promets de te tenir au courant personnellement.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vous honore deja de ma presence ici, z'allez pas vous plaindre...
> 
> pis en vrai, un blork ça pue, les pustules tout ça...



Oui j'en ai un à la maison !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> mais alors où est ce que c'est cette soiréee?



 dans ton c...


ok j'arrete...  

(pas c'que j'ai moi, c'soir...  )


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je serai moi-même mieux renseigné, je te promets de te tenir au courant personnellement.


Je remarque que certains ne perdent pas le nord !


----------



## annamaria (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je serai moi-même mieux renseigné, je te promets de te tenir au courant personnellement.



Il faut preparer un cadeau d'anniversaire?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vous honore deja de ma presence ici, z'allez pas vous plaindre...
> 
> pis en vrai, un blork ça pue, les pustules tout ça...



 C'est tout rouge, avec des yeux ronds, et ça tire la langue?...  C'est ça?...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> dans ton c...
> 
> 
> ok j'arrete...
> ...


Non môsieur : "quartier", ça ne commence pas par un "c" !!!


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Bon les zamis, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Bobby j'accumule des heures de sommeil pour toi, ok? A demain !   :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> dans ton c...
> 
> 
> ok j'arrete...
> ...



Je t'ai déjà dit ... la fatigue !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec sa définition...
> C'est juste que je suis un peu alergique aux trucs qui finissent par "touch"...



euh il y en a qui commence par touch(e) également


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout rouge, avec des yeux ronds, et ça tire la langue?...  C'est ça?...


 indeed...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout rouge, avec des yeux ronds, et ça tire la langue?...  C'est ça?...


Apparemment, ça peut aussi être d'autres couleurs...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon les zamis, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Bobby j'accumule des heures de sommeil pour toi, ok? A demain !   :sleep:



bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon les zamis, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Bobby j'accumule des heures de sommeil pour toi, ok? A demain !   :sleep:



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> euh il y en a qui commence par touch(e) également


Noooooon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non môsieur : "quartier", ça ne commence pas par un "c" !!!



 Non, en effet, ça commence avec un "q"...

 Mince, j'ai changé de lettre, et je suis encore "hors charte"... :rateau:


----------



## annamaria (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> euh il y en a qui commence par touch(e) également



pipi ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon les zamis, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... Bobby j'accumule des heures de sommeil pour toi, ok? A demain !   :sleep:


 arretez avec vos !!!

le purfilsdesagesfarouches a dit pas de !!!

alors on arrete de mettre des  partout maintenant!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> indeed...



 Je m'en doutais!...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pipi ...


Celle-là, je la connais !  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pipi ...


 celle-la j'ai prefere te la laisser, je vais pas toutes les faire ce soir quand meme...
faut en laisser aux copains...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, ça peut aussi être d'autres couleurs...



 Ben non...
 En tout cas, dans le cas de Bobby, c'est forcément rouge...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> celle-la j'ai prefere te la laisser, je vais pas toutes les faire ce soir quand meme...
> faut en laisser aux copains...



Non je faisais juste part d'une envie pressante c'est tout ...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez avec vos !!!
> 
> le purfilsdesagesfarouches a dit pas de !!!
> 
> alors on arrete de mettre des  partout maintenant!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez avec vos !!!
> 
> le purfilsdesagesfarouches a dit pas de !!!
> 
> alors on arrete de mettre des  partout maintenant!!!



et le sondage donne quels résultats ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je la connais !  :rose:



Qui ne la connaît pas ..?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et le sondage donne quels résultats ?


 sur zimdime zidane?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez avec vos !!!
> 
> le purfilsdesagesfarouches a dit pas de !!!
> 
> alors on arrete de mettre des  partout maintenant!!!




 Un radicalisme entraînant souvent son contraire par effet de réaction, il es vrai que je me sens extrêmement pro "coucou", maintenant, moi!...  
 Je suis même totalement coucou addicted!...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sur zimdime zidane?



ben non il n'a pas fait un sondage pour dire qu'il ne fallait plus faire des


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sur zimdime zidane?



 Lui je serais prêt à lui faire autant de coucous que nécessaire pour ne plus le voir nulle part... :mouais:
 Depuis 1998, je souffre d'une overdose de foot en général, et une overdose de Zidane en particulier...  :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ben non il n'a pas fait un sondage pour dire qu'il ne fallait plus faire des


 ben je crois pas, mais ça ne saurait tarder...


----------



## annamaria (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Lui je serais prêt à lui faire autant de coucous que nécessaire pour ne plus le voir nulle part... :mouais:
> Depuis 1998, je souffre d'une overdose de foot en général, et une overdose de Zidane en particulier...  :mouais:



Tu imagine moi?
je fuis l'Italie pour cela et je debarque en France qui gagne le championnat du monde!   :hein:


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Lui je serais prêt à lui faire autant de coucous que nécessaire pour ne plus le voir nulle part... :mouais:
> Depuis 1998, je souffre d'une overdose de foot en général, et une overdose de Zidane en particulier...  :mouais:



a lui tout seul il va qualifie la France pour le mondial 2006


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

bon, ben c'est pas le tout d'battre sa mère hein...
bonne nuit les petits, faisez pas les fous, cassez rien, vous battez pas, et refermez bien la porte en partant...

human fly, je te laisse surveiller, qu'il y ait pas de conneries 
moi je file


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben c'est pas le tout d'battre sa mère hein...
> bonne nuit les petits, faisez pas les fous, cassez rien, vous battez pas, et refermez bien la porte en partant...



Compte sur moi ...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> a lui tout seul il va qualifie la France pour le mondial 2006



 A lui tout seul, il va finir par m'esquinter les nerfs pour de bon!...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben c'est pas le tout d'battre sa mère hein...
> bonne nuit les petits, faisez pas les fous, cassez rien, vous battez pas, et refermez bien la porte en partant...
> 
> human fly, je te laisse surveiller, qu'il y ait pas de conneries
> moi je file



bonne nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> a lui tout seul il va qualifie la France pour le mondial 2006




 Je rêve d'un monde où nous ne serions pas envahis par le foot... 
Je pense surtout à des gens comme moi qui s'en fichent royalement, et qui en période de compétition (coupe du monde ou autre), ne peuvent pas aller acheter un journal, ni un CD ou un DVD, ou un livre, ou un produit alimentaire sans voir des photos de footballeurs partout...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> A lui tout seul, il va finir par m'esquinter les nerfs pour de bon!...



tu va l'entendre parler souvent a la télé ;la radio,dans les journaux,sur macg ......


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben c'est pas le tout d'battre sa mère hein...
> bonne nuit les petits, faisez pas les fous, cassez rien, vous battez pas, et refermez bien la porte en partant...
> 
> human fly, je te laisse surveiller, qu'il y ait pas de conneries
> moi je file



 Ne t'inquiète pas ; je veille au grain. 

 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...   :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> tu va l'entendre parler souvent a la télé ;la radio,dans les journaux,sur macg ......



 Parfois, j'ai vraiment envie d'aller m'établir sur la planète Mars...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Fatigué toi aussi ...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, j'ai vraiment envie d'aller m'établir sur la planète Mars...



tu vas t'ennuyer reste avec nous


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fatigué toi aussi ...



ui, tres......:sleep:.....
comment va.....?

Fab'Fab a trouvé son nioube...?...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> tu vas t'ennuyer reste avec nous



 Bon bon... Ok...
 Tu m'as convaincu!...  Je reste encore un peu sur Terre, juste comme ça, pour voir...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ui, tres......:sleep:.....
> comment va.....?
> 
> Fab'Fab a trouvé son nioube...?...



Ca va ... 

Je crois pas, il était content de son derennes mais il est tout cassé. Il va lui falloir du temps pour en prendre un autre ...


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ui, tres......:sleep:.....
> comment va.....?
> 
> Fab'Fab a trouvé son nioube...?...



On est tous le Nioube d'un autre...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, j'ai vraiment envie d'aller m'établir sur la planète Mars...


Et ça repart !

_Hum désolé, génération nourrie à la publicité, patati patata    _

Accessoirement cette pub m'a toujours rendu perplexe: si on lit ça comme c'est écrit, ça donne "et ça mars repart", et franchement, ça veut rien dire, non ?  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ui, tres......:sleep:.....
> comment va.....?
> 
> Fab'Fab a trouvé son nioube...?...



 Il veut en adopter un?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon... Ok...



Mince a trop prendre mon temps je me fais cramer.....
salut spyro....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça repart !
> 
> _Hum désolé, génération nourrie à la publicité, patati patata    _
> 
> Accessoirement cette pub m'a toujours rendu perplexe: si on lit ça comme c'est écrit, ça donne "et ça mars repart", et franchement, ça veut rien dire, non ?  :rateau:



C'est compliqué cette histoire .. :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il veut en adopter un?



ben faut suivre.....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mince a trop prendre mon temps je me fais cramer.....
> salut spyro....



Faut dire qu'il crache le feu le dragon ! :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (13 Août 2005)

je vous souhaite bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça repart !
> 
> _Hum désolé, génération nourrie à la publicité, patati patata    _
> 
> Accessoirement cette pub m'a toujours rendu perplexe: si on lit ça comme c'est écrit, ça donne "et ça mars repart", et franchement, ça veut rien dire, non ? :rateau:



 Je ne pensais pas du tout à la confiserie en question... 
Mais puisque tu en parles, cet après-midi, je suis allé dans un petit café parisien, et j'ai pris un Mars en guise de dessert, parce que j'étais pressé... :sick:
 Et après, j'ai réussi à repartir!... 

 Donc, la publicité en question n'est finalement pas mensongère!...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite bonne nuit  :sleep:



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Stook



je crois que tu es le seul a m'avoir autant cramer......c'est fou........


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben faut suivre.....



 Merci de me permettre de me tenir informé!...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite bonne nuit  :sleep:



 Bonne nuit à toi, Sloughi!...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu es le seul a m'avoir autant cramé


C'est ça le talent


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça le talent



Et oui, Boulage....


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben faut suivre.....



 Je remonte le thread du flood... 
Là ,où j'en suis, FabFab est en quête d'un nioube, de même que la Sagesse, qui songe à passer une annonce pour en trouver un elle aussi...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu es le seul a m'avoir autant cramer......c'est fou........



Oui mais moi c'est parce que je me retiens ...


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Ce que j'aime bien c'est que les 3/4 des floodeurs connus n'ont même pas de galerie photo...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi c'est parce que je me retiens ...




:mouais:....:mouais:........


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime bien c'est que les 3/4 des floodeurs connus n'ont même pas de galerie photo...



Et ?


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite bonne nuit  :sleep:


Qu'elle le soit aussi pour toi...  :love: !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime bien c'est que les 3/4 des floodeurs connus n'ont même pas de galerie photo...



et les 3/4 des floodeurs connus ont peut etre une gallerie photo hors du forum.........


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime bien c'est que les 3/4 des floodeurs connus n'ont même pas de galerie photo...


Et ?  

[Edit] Ben là voyez c'est star' qui m'a grillé


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:....:mouais:........



Bon c'est vrai je m'étais fait une spécialité de grillé du monde dans le train  ... Mais quand même !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ?
> 
> [Edit] Ben là voyez c'est star' qui m'a grillé



Et j'ai grillé le dragon magnifique !!!!      :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle le soit aussi pour toi...  :love: !


Au fait tu connais le thread "les smileys des piliers du bar" ?  

_Non je dis ça, parce que généralement les piliers des floodeurs du bar, ils sortent pas d'ici alors il voient rien   _


----------



## Mac et Kette (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte le thread du flood...
> Là ,où j'en suis, FabFab est en quête d'un nioube, de même que la Sagesse, qui songe à passer une annonce pour en trouver un elle aussi...



et le mien,
il est ou?
je ne l'ai pas vu depuis deux jours,


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eu fait tu connais le thread "les smileys des piliers du bar" ?
> 
> _Non je dis ça, parce que généralement les piliers des floodeurs du bar, ils sortent pas d'ici alors il voient rien   _



Pourtant on vient de le faire remonter un petit coup ..


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu connais le thread "les smileys des piliers du bar" ?
> 
> _Non je dis ça, parce que généralement les piliers des floodeurs du bar, ils sortent pas d'ici alors il voient rien   _



 Pas besoin de sortir d'ici pour accéder aux smileys des piliers du bar. 
 Tu es bien ici, toi, non?... 
 Or, il suffit de cloquer sur ta signature pour accéder aux smileys en question!... :love:
 Puisqu'on en parle, chapeau pour ces fameux smileys, d'ailleurs!...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai grillé le dragon magnifique !!!!      :love:


M'en fous, ça fait pas mal, j'ai la peau dure.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> et le mien,
> il est ou?
> je ne l'ai pas vu depuis deux jours,



 Si tu as perdu ton nioube, passe une annonce. 
 Ou engage un détective!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, ça fait pas mal, j'ai la peau dure.



Je sais bien c'est pour ça que j'en profite !


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ?
> 
> [Edit] Ben là voyez c'est star' qui m'a grillé



Et ba c'est plus interressant pour connaitre les gens...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen y a un cadeau qui t'attend !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de sortir d'ici pour accéder aux smileys des piliers du bar.
> Tu es bien ici, toi, non?...
> Or, il suffit de cloquer sur ta signature pour accéder aux smileys en question!... :love:
> Puisqu'on en parle, chapeau pour ces fameux smileys, d'ailleurs!...



 Désolé, je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux. :rateau:

 Tu devais parler de ce *thread*, et non de ta galerie.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et ba c'est plus interressant pour connaitre les gens...




 Tu as aussi des galeries sur le site à d'autres endroits que les fiches personnelles. 
 Par exemple, le thread "autoportrait" contient des galeries, de même que pas mal de threads consacrés à différentes AES.


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Stook, Star ! Attention à pas flooder le tradada des smileys hein   

Et puis d'abord le plus fort, c'est poildep.


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu connais le thread "les smileys des piliers du bar" ?
> 
> _Non je dis ça, parce que généralement les piliers des floodeurs du bar, ils sortent pas d'ici alors il voient rien   _


Oh, t'es trop trop mignon ! :love: :love: :love:




Je l'adore et iNano est verte (c'est le cas de le dire ) de rage !!!  :rateau:


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

salut les flood's


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Au fait, Spyro... TibomonG4 avait-elle utilisé tes smileys pour réaliser son fameux disco clip?...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Stook, Star ! Attention à pas flooder le tradada des smileys hein
> 
> Et puis d'abord le plus fort, c'est poildep.



Oui pardon ! :rose:


En ce qui concerne papa tu le remplaces très bien !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les flood's



Salut toys !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh, t'es trop trop mignon ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est pas censée être au lit justement iNano ?  

    :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les flood's


Bonsoir toys  !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Stook, Star ! Attention à pas flooder le tradada des smileys hein
> 
> Et puis d'abord le plus fort, c'est poildep.




désolé....je me prend vite au jeu.....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> désolé....je me prend vite au jeu.....



Oui comme je te comprends ...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Mon préféré, je crois que c'est celui de Virpeen!... :love: :love: :love:






​


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Ouais mortel !




​


​


​


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré, je crois que c'est celui de Virpeen!... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'ai dit......*L'ANANACOUCOU EST LE PLUS BÔ ! *
....


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Comment cé ty qu'on commande le sien?


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas censée être au lit justement iNano ?
> 
> :love: :love:


Si, si  et elle l'est ! Mais elle bouquine et moi... je suis avec vous ! :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

C'est au cas où le message n'est pas passé ...

* L'ANANACOUCOU C'EST LE PLUS BEAU POUR STOOK !*


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré, je crois que c'est celui de Virpeen!... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi ! 
Il est absolument fantastique ! 

Merci encore Spyro ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Si, si  et elle l'est ! Mais elle bouquine et moi... je suis avec vous ! :love: :love:



Bien je suis rassuré ...   :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mortel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il doit te plaire, ce petit bonhomme vert   !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit......*L'ANANACOUCOU EST LE PLUS BÔ ! *
> ....



 Oui, il est bien, mais je préfère tout de même celui de Virpeen!... 


:love: :love: :love::love::love:



















:king: :king: :king: :king: :king:​


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien je suis rassuré ...   :love: :love:


De la part d' iNano : "Pourquoi es-tu rassuré ?"


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Cé où les commandes?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> De la part d' iNano : "Pourquoi es-tu rassuré ?"



Déformation professionnelle ... J'aime savoir où est mon troupeau et donc par extension les gens !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est au cas où le message n'est pas passé ...
> 
> * L'ANANACOUCOU C'EST LE PLUS BEAU POUR STOOK !*




oui, et je crois qu'Human-fly cherche la m****.........


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et je crois qu'Human-fly cherche la m****.........



Je viens de voir ça !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Cé où les commandes?



 Je ne sais pas trop s'il est possible de passer commande... 
 Je crois que Spyro s'occupe de ça au gré de son inspiration... :love:
 Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est au cas où le message n'est pas passé ...
> 
> * L'ANANACOUCOU C'EST LE PLUS BEAU POUR STOOK !*



Est-ce que l'ANANACOUCOU se mange ?


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop s'il est possible de passer commande...
> Je crois que Spyro s'occupe de ça au gré de son inspiration... :love:
> Enfin, je crois...


Ben en tout cas, j'adooooore son inspiration de ce soir !!!! :love: :love: :love:
Encore, encore, encore !  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et je crois qu'Human-fly cherche la m****.........



 Pas du tout... 
 Mais dire qu'un smiley personnalisé est plus beau que celui de Virpeen est au moins un sacrilège, voire un blasphème... 
 Voilà tout...


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop s'il est possible de passer commande...
> Je crois que Spyro s'occupe de ça au gré de son inspiration... :love:
> Enfin, je crois...



Ok, bonne nuit les nuiteux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout...
> Mais dire qu'un smiley personnalisé est plus beau que celui de Virpeen est au moins un sacrilège, voire un blasphème...
> Voilà tout...



bon Stargazer, ça y est, j'ai la preuve qu'il cherche la m****.......
ça va mal finir....mal finir.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, j'adooooore son inspiration de ce soir !!!! :love: :love: :love:
> Encore, encore, encore !  :rateau:




 Moi aussi, je l'adore!...
 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que l'ANANACOUCOU se mange ?



Oui mais faut commencer par le centre c'est plus tendre ..


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon Stargazer, ça y est, j'ai la preuve qu'il cherche la m****.......
> ça va mal finir....mal finir.....
> 
> ....



Je te sens prêt à en découdre ... mais c'est vrai qu'il cherche vraiment ! Je suis témoin !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ok, bonne nuit les nuiteux...



 Bonne nuit à toi, sage personnage du  Système DAGOBAH!...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ok, bonne nuit les nuiteux...



Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, j'adooooore son inspiration de ce soir !!!! :love: :love: :love:
> Encore, encore, encore !  :rateau:



Il faut le laisser se reposer un peu quand même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens prêt à en découdre ... mais c'est vrai qu'il cherche vraiment ! Je suis témoin !



il ne boule qu'a un, non.....? ......


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens prêt à en découdre ... mais c'est vrai qu'il cherche vraiment ! Je suis témoin !



 Mais pas du tout!...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon Stargazer, ça y est, j'ai la preuve qu'il cherche la m****.......
> ça va mal finir....mal finir.....
> 
> 
> ...



ceci dit avoir comme signe distinctif un âne à coucou


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il ne boule qu'a un, non.....? ......



Exact ... Et à nous deux 14 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Exact ... Et à nous deux 14 ?



tiens, c'est vrai.............


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ok, bonne nuit les nuiteux...


Bonne nuit NED !  :love:


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

coucoules floodeur de l'extreme


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit avoir comme signe distinctif un âne à coucou



Au moins en plus de braire il donne l'heure .. :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il ne boule qu'a un, non.....? ......



 Je te le confirme, je ne boule qu'à un. 
 Enfin, en vert.
Ce n'est pas à toi que j'apprendrai qu'en cas de boulage rouge, la force disco est divisée par deux, et arrondie à la marge inférieure. Donc, dans mon cas, (1) divisé par deux, soir 0,5, ce qui arrondi à la marge inférieure donne 0. 

Tu voudrais bouler rouge tous ceux qui ne penseraient que l'ananacoucou n'est pas le plus beau de tous les smileys personnalisés?...


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Exact ... Et à nous deux 14 ?


sa tombe bien il me manque 60 pour boulé a 3


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais bouler rouge tous ceux qui ne penseraient que l'ananacoucou n'est pas le plus beau de tous les smileys personnalisés?...



C'est une possibilité en effet ...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa tombe bien il me manque 60 pour boulé a 3



T'es sûr ..?


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa tombe bien il me manque 60 pour boulé a 3


Tchut... C'est pas beau de réclamer... :rose: 
Mais bon, quand je serai grande, je vous boulerai tous à 18 !!!  :love: 

Surtout Spyro, je le boulerai tous les soirs (enfin, si on peut bouler plus de 6 personnes par jour quand on est grand... :rose: ) :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une possibilité en effet ...



 L'intimidation ne fonctionne pas avec moi!... :style:
 Moi aussi, j'aime l'ananacoucou. 

 Mais je continue de dire que le smiley de Virpeen est celui que je préfère. :love:
 Et j'assume mes goûts, et le fait de les exprimer librement.


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Spyro... TibomonG4 avait-elle utilisé tes smileys pour réaliser son fameux disco clip?...


Je sais pas, c'est quoi ce clip ?  :mouais:

Sinon, ce ne sont pas, en général, "mes" smileys, d'ailleurs sont-ce vraiment des smileys que je fais ?   Enfin bon, j'en ai marre de répéter mon laïus sur qui fait quoi   je rappellerai juste que les auteurs sont indiqués sur ma page.  



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop s'il est possible de passer commande...
> Je crois que Spyro s'occupe de ça au gré de son inspiration... :love:
> Enfin, je crois...


Moi ou n'importe qui d'autre qui le veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tchut... C'est pas beau de réclamer... :rose:
> Mais bon, quand je serai grande, je vous boulerai tous à 18 !!!  :love:
> 
> Surtout Spyro, je le boulerai tous les soirs (enfin, si on peut bouler plus de 6 personnes par jour quand on est grand... :rose: ) :love:




 Non.
 Si un jour tu boules à (18), tu seras toujours limitée à six boulages par tranche de 24 heures. 

 Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil *ici*, pour davantage d'informations.


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Par contre medal of honnor me gonfle à planter parfois quand on fait un quick load  
C'est un truc à vous donner envie d'utiliser des cheats pour faire les passages chiants


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, c'est quoi ce clip ?  :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, ce ne sont pas, en général, "mes" smileys, d'ailleurs sont-ce vraiment des smileys que je fais ?   Enfin bon, j'en ai marre de répéter mon laïus sur qui fait quoi   je rappellerai juste que les auteurs sont indiqués sur ma page.
> 
> Moi ou n'importe qui d'autre qui le veut.



Tu peux me répéter cela encore une fois ...?


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ..?


ha non moins s'est vrai.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Si un jour tu boules à (18), tu seras toujours limitée à six boulages par tranche de 24 heures.
> 
> Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil *ici*, pour davantage d'informations.



Les tranches, il y a un rapport avec l'anana du coucou ?


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Bon, allez... Je vous laisse disserter sur l'oeuvre de Spyro... :sleep: 
Je sens que je ne vais pas tarder à rejoindre Morphée et comme je m'endors très vite, je ne voudrais pas lâcher mon iBook comme j'ai lâché mon livre hier soir  ...

Biz de la nuit à tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Les tranches, il y a un rapport avec l'anana du coucou ?



Toujours voyons !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez... Je vous laisse disserter sur l'oeuvre de Spyro... :sleep:
> Je sens que je ne vais pas tarder à rejoindre Morphée et comme je m'endors très vite, je ne voudrais pas lâcher mon iBook comme j'ai lâché mon livre hier soir  ...
> 
> Biz de la nuit à tous :love: :love: :love:



Bonne nuit à toi !  :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, c'est quoi ce clip ?  :mouais:
> (...)




 Je te conseille très vivement d'aller sur un post de TibomonG4, comme par exemple *celui-ci*  et de cliquer sur "Disco Fever" dans sa signature...  Tu ne vas vraiment pas le regretter!...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Bon, cela dit, je trouve qu'il a un peu une couleur "guacamole", j'éclaircirais bien un peu ses verts (oui y en a deux). Enfin j'y réfléchirai demain quand je serai moi même un peu plus clair, après deux/trois plantage de Medal Of Honnor et une bonne nuit de sommeil. Enfin une nuit de sommeil.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille très vivement d'aller sur un post de TibomonG4, comme par exemple *celui-ci*  et de cliquer sur "Disco Fever" dans sa signature...  Tu ne vas vraiment pas le regretter!...  :love: :love: :love:



Oui mais c'est pas d'elle c'est de notre friend full de pectine JCVD !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais bouler rouge tous ceux qui ne penseraient que l'ananacoucou n'est pas le plus beau de tous les smileys personnalisés?...



Et oui.....


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Les tranches, il y a un rapport avec l'anana du coucou ?



 Ben, disons que maintenant, on peut effectivement voir le rapport en question, oui!...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non moins s'est vrai.



Je me disais aussi ..


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et oui.....



T'inquiète j'ai déjà mis les points sur les i et les barres sur les t !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et oui.....




 Dans un sens, ta ferveur à l'égard de l'anacoucou incite au respect... 
 Je trouve même ça touchant... :rose:


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

SALUT  TOUT  LE  MONDE


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> SALUT  TOUT  LE  MONDE



Salut tout seul ! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille très vivement d'aller sur un post de TibomonG4, comme par exemple *celui-ci*  et de cliquer sur "Disco Fever" dans sa signature...  Tu ne vas vraiment pas le regretter!...  :love: :love: :love:


Ah j'avais pas vu le clip de tibo en effet. (Ou alors j'avais oublié  )
Note que par contre le site de jcvd est le deuxème lien en partant de la gauche sur ma page des smileys  
Je dois bien admettre que ces pages ont de tout temps constitué pour moi une motivation pour "smiler" disco  :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> SALUT  TOUT  LE  MONDE



 Salut à toi!...


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout seul ! :rateau:




tu es en forme


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu es en forme



Toujours toujours !


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu es en forme


En forme de quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'avais pas vu le clip de tibo en effet. (Ou alors j'avais oublié  )
> Note que par contre le site de jcvd est le deuxème lien en partant de la gauche sur ma page des smileys
> Je dois bien admettre que ces pages ont de tout temps constitué pour moi une motivation pour "smiler" disco  :love: :love:




 Je l'adore, ce clip. :love: :love: :love: 
 D'ailleurs, j'ai boulé verte TibomonG4 pour ça ; et c'était plus qu'amplement mérité. 
 Sont-ce des smileys de ta composition qui sont utilisés dans ce clip?...


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours toujours !




ca fait plaisir

c'est pour ca que l'on voit toujours les meme, ce n'est pas un mal


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

bon tout le monde a l'aire en pleine forme


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En forme de quoi ?




au bar comme d'hab


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon tout le monde a l'aire en pleine forme




en forme et en vacance


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sont-ce des smileys de ta composition qui sont utilisés dans ce clip?...


Star' tu veux bien me rendre service et lacher un troupeau de moutons féroces sur le prochain qui pose une question de ce genre ? Ça me fera plaisir


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je l'adore, ce clip. :love: :love: :love:
> D'ailleurs, j'ai boulé verte TibomonG4 pour ça ; et c'était plus qu'amplement mérité.
> Sont-ce des smileys de ta composition qui sont utilisés dans ce clip?...



Bon je m'auto-cite parce que t'as pas vu .. 



> Oui mais c'est pas d'elle c'est de notre friend full de pectine JCVD !


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'auto-cite parce que t'as pas vu ..


Non non le clip est d'elle. Regarde mieux.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Star' tu veux bien me rendre service et lacher un troupeau de moutons féroces sur le prochain qui pose une question de ce genre ? Ça me fera plaisir



Avec plaisir chef ! J'en ai qui n'attendent que ça !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non le clip est d'elle. Regarde mieux.



Ah oui ok le clip, je suis d'accord ... Au temps pour moi ... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Bon bon, si tu as finalement vu le clip en question, j'édite mon post. 
 Je l'ai déjà regardé de nombreuses fois, ce clip... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En forme de quoi ?



D'ananacoucou bien sûr ..


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Star' tu veux bien me rendre service et lacher un troupeau de moutons féroces sur le prochain qui pose une question de ce genre ? Ça me fera plaisir




oui des super moutons


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse...

 Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse...
> 
> Bonne fin de nuit à toutes et à tous!...



bonne nuit alors fait de beaux rêve


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui des super moutons



C'est le barnyard commando !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ananacoucou bien sûr ..




en voila un qui suit....

nonenuit...:sleep:....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en voila un qui suit....
> 
> nonenuit...:sleep:....



Oui heureusement que je suis là !   

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

Bonsoir :love:


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le barnyard commando !


s'est quoi barnyard?


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en voila un qui suit....
> 
> nonenuit...:sleep:....



bonne nuit a toi aussi et fait de beaux rêve de même  

bam je prend 60"


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:


coucou le nantais ques tu fou la a cette heure


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en voila un qui suit....
> 
> nonenuit...:sleep:....


 bonne nuit stook


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi barnyard?



Basse-cour en anglais !


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Basse-cour en anglais !


i am one big tanche in inglish   
pire que le francais


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir :love:



Bonsoir ! 

Alors ces vagues ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou le nantais ques tu fou la a cette heure


 bah y a pas d'heure pour en manger :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> 
> Alors ces vagues ?


 pecap  Demain, c'est encore mieux (y parait)


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bah y a pas d'heure pour en manger :mouais: :rateau:


s'est vrai mais s'est pas dans tes habitudes! tu chamboule tout


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est vrai mais s'est pas dans tes habitudes! tu chamboule tout


 L'habitude, ça pue


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

je viens de faire le tour et je peut boulé personne ici se soir! 
vous avez pas des non de gens bien a boulé je veut pas gaspillé


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> i am one big tanche in inglish
> pire que le francais



Et accessoirement barnyard commando était un dessin animé dans le quel les cochons et les moutons se faisaient la guerre !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pecap  Demain, c'est encore mieux (y parait)



Tant mieux !


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et accessoirement barnyard commando était un dessin animé dans le quel les cochons et les moutons se faisaient la guerre !


j'ai pas vu se truc mais sa peut être bien


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

Ma connexion est exeptionellement fonctionelle ce soir mais elle devrait pas tarder à couper... Donc dans pas longtemps, je vais me retrouver dans mon lit pour être en forme tout à l'heure pour les vagues fraiches du matin :love:


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ma connexion est exeptionellement fonctionelle ce soir mais elle devrait pas tarder à couper... Donc dans pas longtemps, je vais me retrouver dans mon lit pour être en forme tout à l'heure pour les vagues fraiches du matin :love:



le matin   se mots me file la chaire de poul!


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

bon je vais boullé au hazard comme ça je gache pas la marchandise!


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le matin   se mots me file la chaire de poul!


 Et pourtant, c'est le meilleur moment pour les vagues avant que le vent tourne


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais boullé au hazard comme ça je gache pas la marchandise!


 Oublie pas tes gants


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Aller hop je vais aussi y aller ...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde !


comptes bien tes moutons

fait de beaux rêve!


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

je vais faire un tour a tout les amiches qui dorme pas encore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2005)

sono marie alias ginette 107 che fai l'anniversare di prerima alias Marie buona sera  tutti 

edit de Finn (le vrai) : ce message a été posté par un bot clermontois ivre de vin suisse ( :love: webO ).


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Août 2005)

maintenant c'est coccinelle qui fait le grand burger de la mort qui va gagner!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Août 2005)

c'est du de parle qd on est saoul :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Août 2005)

je connais pas l'ultraflood ginette 107 m'entraine


----------



## prerima (13 Août 2005)

:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2005)

:love: 2


----------



## prerima (13 Août 2005)

:love: 3


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

pitin® sont a fond a clermont.....
.....un coucou a vous tous......


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Coucou à vous tous !!   
et bonjour spécial à MACcossinelle, nouvelle recrue du bar...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® sont a fond a clermont.....
> .....un coucou a vous tous......



C'est quand même beau des gens bourrés au bar !


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

'Sont bizarres les insectes clermontois quand même !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Tu trouves ..?


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

C'est ce qu'elle a dit en tout cas


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'elle a dit en tout cas



Oui mais parfois elle sait plus ce qu'elle dit ...


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Quel sens de l'observation !!! 
edit : ça s'adressait à bouilla ! 

Bon je file au marché avant qu'ils aient tout remballé !


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quel sens de l'observation !!!
> edit : ça s'adressait à bouilla !



Ah bon c'est pas pour moi ..?    :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais parfois elle sait plus ce qu'elle dit ...



De quoiiiii ?!???! 

Pfff ! Diffamation gratuite et sans fondement aucun !!! 


edit : non, là c'est pour toi !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> toutle monde



Salut à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De quoiiiii ?!???!
> 
> Pfff ! Diffamation gratuite et sans fondement aucun !!!
> 
> ...



J'ai des preuves monsieur le juge !!!!  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !




comment ca va


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De quoiiiii ?!???!
> 
> Pfff ! Diffamation gratuite et sans fondement aucun !!!
> 
> ...



tu es oppressée ?


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon c'est pas pour moi ..?    :love:


 
Eh nooooonnnn   :love: 


/me est fier


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment ca va



Bien et toi ?


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

ça alors, bondela, nom d'un taureau ailé! l'irc marche ici



/me fait comme au bon vieux temps :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu es oppressée ?



Non elle est pressée ... Le marché l'attend !


----------



## ginette107 (13 Août 2005)

Départ au boulot   
Un peu dur après le vin suisse :rateau: 
bonjour les gens


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu es oppressée ?




Oui 

Et il perd rien pour attendre 

Ça avance ta lutte contre l'oppression d'ailleurs ?


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien et toi ?




bien, il fait beau, soleil chaleur un peu de vent c'est les vacances koi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> * bouilla est fier



Y a pas de quoi ...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> 
> Et il perd rien pour attendre
> 
> Ça avance ta lutte contre l'oppression d'ailleurs ?



 Contre la pression je paye les bières !


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des preuves monsieur le juge !!!!
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Et qui te dit que je ne savais pas très précisément ce que je disais, hein ? 


(tu parles de quoi, au fait ?)


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de quoi ...


 

/me slaps Stargazer around a bit with a huge fer a repasser


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Contre la pression je paye les bières !



Noté !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Départ au boulot
> Un peu dur après le vin suisse :rateau:
> bonjour les gens



Bonjour ginette !


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Y'a pas le bouton pour bannir macinside


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Allez hop ! La salade et des pêches !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et qui te dit que je ne savais pas très précisément ce que je disais, hein ?
> 
> 
> (tu parles de quoi, au fait ?)



Personne, c'est l'instinct et les indices ... Surtout les indices !     

(je sais pas ...  )


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Une salade de peche quoi, meme le gregg il connait


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> * bouilla slaps Stargazer around a bit with a huge fer a repasser



Coquin va ...   


Bouyakasha !!! :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

comment fait on pour supprimer un post ds edit et ensuite ???????????????


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop ! La salade et des pêches !



Y a du rhum avec tes pêches ?     :love:


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment fait on pour supprimer un post ds edit et ensuite ???????????????


 

Bah comme ça : (figure 1) et ne pas oublier le plus important : (figure 2)


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Contre la pression je paye les bières !



Pour moi, ça sera une kriek !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> comment fait on pour supprimer un post ds edit et ensuite ???????????????



Tu peux pas ! Il sera toujours là comme une lettre écarlate sur ton épaule pour montrer ta faute !  

Sinon la seule chose que tu puisse faire c'est soit d'écrire autre chose, soit de demander à un modo de le supprimer ...


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah comme ça : (figure 1) et ne pas oublier le plus important : (figure 2)


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas ! Il sera toujours là comme une lettre écarlate sur ton épaule pour montrer ta faute !
> 
> Sinon la seule chose que tu puisse faire c'est soit d'écrire autre chose, soit de demander à un modo de le supprimer ...




ok merci stargazer


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

oh   
coucou chezgreg  ! (fils caché de catherine laborde...)


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oh
> coucou chezgreg  ! (fils caché de catherine laborde...)




tu n'as pas bu assez de kriek toi

en plus c qui elle???? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ça sera une kriek !



Voilà donc !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas bu assez de kriek toi
> 
> en plus c qui elle???? :mouais:



C'est elle ..


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

tous ! 
à la votre !


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

C'est pas pour dire, mais je crois que Stargazer se fout un peu de toi la, c'est juste le sous-verre ça


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc !





moi je prefere despe.....


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour dire, mais je crois que Stargazer se fout un peu de toi la, c'est juste le sous-verre ça



Chuuuuuuuuut malheureux !!!


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle ..




   

elle doit bien toucher ca vie elle


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> à la votre !



Bonjour à toi !


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> elle doit bien toucher ca vie elle




bon mis a part ca 

stargazer ma despe...... !!!   elle va finir chaude sinon


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc !



slurp!    (merchii :love:   )
il faut juste que je fasse attention à ne pas en renverser sur mon nouvel ibook...  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> moi je prefere despe.....



Laquelle ?


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> à la votre !


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle ..



c'est quoi cette photo?  :rateau: maintenant elle est devenue encore plus maigre, quasi-anorexique.


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?





je les veux toutes


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette photo?  :rateau: maintenant elle est devenue encore plus maigre, quasi-anorexique.


C'est la règle pour passer à la télé : pas de gros, pas de moches. L'exact reflet de notre société en somme...  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> à la votre !



bonjour iNano !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est la règle pour passer à la télé : pas de gros, pas de moches. L'exact reflet de notre société en somme...  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:



Ca ne reste que Catherine Laborde aussi ... :mouais:


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> je les veux toutes


Même les vides, t'es sur ?


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est la règle pour passer à la télé : pas de gros, pas de moches. L'exact reflet de notre société en somme...  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:



ah si, on en voit partout... surtout sur M6 et TF1 (les chaines qui passent à 90% de la merde) bizzarement.

"mon incroyable fiancée" hier soir, le mec est gros et la fille est conne (la cliente idéale de cette chaîne, dans laquelle la ménagère cible peut se reconnaitre...)    :rateau:


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne reste que Catherine Laborde aussi ... :mouais:


Ah oui, c'est vrai...     :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Même les vides, t'es sur ?



Mais chuuuuuuuut malheureuse !


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ah si, on en voit partout... surtout sur M6 et TF1 (les chaines qui passent à 90% de la merde) bizzarement.
> 
> "mon incroyable fiancée" hier soir, le mec est gros et la fille est conne (la cliente idéale de cette chaîne, dans laquelle la ménagère cible peut se reconnaitre...)    :rateau:


Au temps pour moi... Je ne regarde pas TF1 et M6...   
Quant à la grosseur et à la mocheté, elles sont étonnamment beaucoup mieux tolérées chez les mecs que chez les nanas. La connerie est, elle, indispensable...


----------



## -greg- (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Même les vides, t'es sur ?




je les ferai reremplir


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?



C'est simpa d'afficher mes dessins, MERCI pour la pub !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc !



J'ai un bedit problème là...  






Eze normal... :affraid:


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un bedit problème là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hips ! Si tu pouvais éviter de poster 4 images dans le même post...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2005)

p'tain je suis super crevé :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

/me slaps macinside around a bit with a huge tapette a mouche


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

La "despé", c'est pas pour les ados attardés ça?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est simpa d'afficher mes dessins, MERCI pour la pub !!!!



Oh moi tu sais quand je peux rendre service ..


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

/kick macinside


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a du rhum avec tes pêches ?     :love:



Faudrait demander sa recette à Freelancer !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait demander sa recette à Freelancer !



Je lui demanderai ça demain ... Et je te l'envoie de suite pour que tu puisses tester. Ne t'inquiète pas tu l'auras à la seconde où je l'aurai.


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> La "despé", c'est pas pour les ados attardés ça?



Si completement, c'est pas pour les vrais buveurs de bières.
d'ailleur ya la DESPE MAS qui est sortie, plus allégée, mais toujours aussi ecoeurante...
C'est vrai que moi au bout de 6 ans de boulot avec eux, elle me passe à travers les narines cette bière, je peux plus en boire...
 :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

Camarades


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Camarades


Hallo Pierrou !  (j'en profite pendant que Lepurfils n'est pas là...)


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Camarades


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

Sollen wir Deutsch sprechen ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Camarades



Salut à toi Pierrou le fot ! :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Sollen wir Deutsch sprechen ?



beurk, de l'allemand   
can't you speak english please??


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

well I can do it too, if you'd like me to do it


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> beurk, de l'allemand
> can't you speak english please??


Like you want my dear...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

raté Nano, on ne dit pas "like you want", mais plutot "as you wish", enfin bon.... on est pas anglais non plus quoi !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> raté Nano, on ne dit pas "like you want", mais plutot "as you wish", enfin bon.... on est pas anglais non plus quoi !  :love:



Alors pourquoi tu le fais remarquer ??   

Mais bon corriger les erreurs c'est bien !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

foui :rose:


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> raté Nano, on ne dit pas "like you want", mais plutot "as you wish", enfin bon.... on est pas anglais non plus quoi !  :love:


M***e !!! Le pire, c'est que j'ai hésité...  :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® sont a fond a clermont.....
> .....un coucou a vous tous......





			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à vous tous !!
> et bonjour spécial à MACcossinelle, nouvelle recrue du bar...




Un grand Bonjour à vous tous !   réveil un peu difficile si on considère s'être couché !!
:sleep:  :sleep: 

C'est bizarre quand même je ne me souviens absolument pas avoir posté hier...:rose:   

D'ailleurs je me demande si quelqu'un ne l'aurait pas fait à ma place :hein: (GINETTE ??    )... 

 Voilà sinon le vin suisse était excellent !!   
 (je ne sais pas ce qu'ils mettent dedans mais ça a de drôle d'effets secondaires...:sick:  )

(Juste une petite parenthèse : pour souhaiter encore et pour la dernière fois un très joyeux anniversaire à Prerima ! et la remercier pour cette soirée...ARROSEE !)     :love:

On remet ça quand ??!


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2005)

coucou morgane :love:


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou morgane :love:



s'est qui morgane ?


 a tous


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Ca va Mackie ? Tu t'es reposé ? 
 :rateau:     :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> coucou morgane :love:



Bonjour Mackie !!!      :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Hello la cocinelle...


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

aller hop le 2700 dans le bar


----------



## prerima (13 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Un grand Bonjour à vous tous !   réveil un peu difficile si on considère s'être couché !!
> :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> C'est bizarre quand même je ne me souviens absolument pas avoir posté hier...:rose:
> ...




 petite coccinelle !
bouh, j'ai mal à la tête !  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller hop le 2700 dans le bar





C quoi ca ?


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ca ?


juste le 2700 eme poste que j'ai fait rien de spcécial mais sa fait un flood de plus!


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

on a le même prénom avec la petite bête rouge (sauf que j'ai pas de E a la fin)


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Ca flood pas beaucoup ici on dirait...    ... c'est mal.


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce que j'ai entendu, quelqu'un cherche un mâle ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller hop le 2700 dans le bar



Il était temps !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> juste le 2700 eme poste que j'ai fait rien de spcécial mais sa fait un flood de plus!



C'est toujours ça de pris !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a le même prénom avec la petite bête rouge (sauf que j'ai pas de E a la fin)



Oui c'est vrai que toys*e* ça te va moins bien .. :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai entendu, quelqu'un cherche un mâle ?



Oui si tu pouvais nous ne ramener un ça serait gentil. Merci ...


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai entendu, quelqu'un cherche un mâle ?



on ne voit pas on sent... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ca flood pas beaucoup ici on dirait...    ... c'est mal.



Tu vois bien que je fais ce que je peux pour te contredire ...   

PS : Et m.... Tu casses tout mon bel intitulé là mikoo !


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien que je *v*ais ce que je peux pour te contredire ...
> 
> PS : Et m.... Tu casses tout la mikoo !



si tu continue à *v*aire ce que tu peut, je mange des gauffres au wasabi!    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> si tu continue à *v*aire ce que tu peut, je mange des gauffres au wasabi!    :rateau:



Tiens pour la peine je t'en mets un autre tu l'auras voulu à force de faire le mariolle ... On écrit tu peu*x* et pas tu peu*t* !   

PS : et tu continue*s* avec un "s".


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> si tu continue à *v*aire ce que tu peut, je mange des gauffres au wasabi!    :rateau:


L'embête pas, il a juste perdu sa pantoufle


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Re les floodeurs ! De retour après l'achat d'un tuyau d'arrosage...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'embête pas, il a juste perdu sa pantoufle



Tu veux que j'appelle quelqu'un pour qu'il te demande si c'est toi qui fais les smilies du bar ..?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Re les floodeurs ! De retour après l'achat d'un tuyau d'arrosage...



Re iNano ! Quelle couleur le tuyau ?     :love:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

:hein:


----------



## tacotac (13 Août 2005)

Salut les nioubies


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :hein:



Oui ?


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re iNano ! Quelle couleur le tuyau ?     :love:


Jaune ! comme


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Jaune ! comme



Forcément !   

Jolie la nouvelle forme de ton lien vers ton blog !


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

tacotac a dit:
			
		

> Salut les nioubies



tu veut plus de wasabi dans ta culotte?


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'appelle quelqu'un pour qu'il te demande si c'est toi qui fais les smilies du bar ..?


Non ? C'est spyro qui fait des smilies ? Si j'avais su...  :rateau: Patapé Spyro !  :casse:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!! 

Je trouve que ta signature, iNano, s'est embellie aujourd'hui ! :rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tu veut plus de wasabi dans ta culotte?



Toujours la même faute ...


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



ah nan! désolé ça va pas être possible...    :rateau:     :love: 

(c'est mon dixième "socle" qui me fait des avances...)


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Jolie la nouvelle forme de ton lien vers ton blog !


Pas mal, hein ? Très personnalisé je trouve... il n'y a pas quelqu'un sur ce forum qui réaliserait ce genre de choses ? 
   :love:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours la même faute ...



mouef...  :rateau:    
c'est mieux que de perdre ses pantoufles dans le bar...


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!
> 
> Je trouve que ta signature, iNano, s'est embellie aujourd'hui ! :rose: :love:


 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Non ? C'est spyro qui fait des smilies ? Si j'avais su...  :rateau: Patapé Spyro !  :casse:



Justement c'est une légende ... Il n'en fait pas autant qu'on le croit. Alors on arrête de l'embêter avec ça !


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Forcément !
> 
> Jolie la nouvelle forme de ton lien vers ton blog !



Tu ne trouves pas qu'il a une trop grosse tête Calvin ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mouef...  :rateau:
> c'es mieux que de perdre ses pantoufles dans le bar...



Si si je t'assure ...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Non ? C'est spyro qui fait des smilies ? Si j'avais su...  :rateau: Patapé Spyro !  :casse:


Je tape pas moi, je crame  

Paske ceux là en tout cas c'est moi qui les ai fait


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement c'est une légende ... Il n'en fait pas autant qu'on le croit. Alors on arrête de l'embêter avec ça !



Dans tous les cas, ceux qu'il réalise sont superbes, il faut le dire ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Et sur cet entre-fait je vous laisse ... 

Bonne soirée tout le monde !   

PS : Virpeen, non je trouve pas que Calvin ait une trop grosse tête !


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je tape pas moi, je crame
> 
> Paske ceux là en tout cas c'est moi qui les ai fait


Et c'est vrai qu'ils sont terribles...


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sur cet entre-fait je vous laisse ...
> 
> Bonne soirée tout le monde !


Tschüß Star ! A bientôt ! Tu vas nous manquer...    :love:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si je t'assure ...



_"Assurances Stargazer pour vous servir?"    
_"oui bonjour gentille dame, ça sent bon le wasabi dites-moi..."   
_"hihi ! vous avez deviné vilain coquin, j'emprunte vos astuces"  :rose: 
_"vous m'en direz des nouvelles"  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sur cet entre-fait je vous laisse ...
> 
> Bonne soirée tout le monde !
> 
> PS : Virpeen, non je trouve pas que Calvin ait une trop grosse tête !



Bonne soirée Star !!! :love: :love:

PS : Cool  :love:


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

Bonsoir 

Je reviens de la côte, c'était pecap (sauf que ça fermait beaucoup mais c'est toujours marrant entre potes  ) :






:love:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je reviens de la côte, c'était pecap (sauf que ça fermait beaucoup mais c'est toujours marrant entre potes  ) :
> 
> ...



Trop trop difficile... alors que pour d'autres, leur seule activité de la journée est d'aller acheter un tuyeau d'arrosage...


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je reviens de la côte, c'était pecap (sauf que ça fermait beaucoup mais c'est toujours marrant entre potes  ) :
> 
> ...


 Franswa !    :love:


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop trop difficile... alors que pour d'autres, leur seule activité de la journée est d'aller acheter un tuyeau d'arrosage...


 J'ai pas tout suivi, c'est qui ?


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop trop difficile... alors que pour d'autres, leur seule activité de la journée est d'aller acheter un tuyeau d'arrosage...


Chacun sa flotte !


----------



## Franswa (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Franswa !    :love:


 salut 

Je vais manger, j'ai trop faim là :rateau:

@plustard:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ça de pris !




Oui après une telle perte ...    :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout suivi, c'est qui ?








 &


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

un petit bonsoir les amis 
je vais aller me bouffer une raclette là 
oui en plein mois d'août, oui !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonsoir les amis
> je vais aller me bouffer une raclette là
> oui en plein mois d'août, oui !!!!!! :rateau:




Humm! j'en ai l'eau à la bouche....
Miam !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

tiens?
personne...

...
c'est agreable didonc...
il y a de la place en fait, c'est marrant, je ne m'en etais jamais rendu compte avec tout ce monde tout le temps...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Août 2005)

Personne qu'à qqch de bien croustillant à raconter?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

bah voila...

on peut pas deguster une douce quietude bien meritee qu'un insolent foutriquet deboule pour tout foutre en l'air...

j'te jure...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bah voila...
> 
> on peut pas deguster une douce quietude bien meritee qu'un insolent foutriquet deboule pour tout foutre en l'air...
> 
> j'te jure...


 ... comme un ch'veu dans la soupe :rateau:

D'ailleurs je te laisse, je ne faisais qu'un bref passage avant de manger, je meurs de faim...

Bonne soirée!


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit la Floodcompany !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

ben les amis, j'ai qu'un truc à dire, une petite raclette ça fait du bien ! 
bon oki, c'est un peu lourd, surtout en aout, mais on est un gros porc où on l'est pas 

Sur ce je vous laisse, j'ai un DVD de film de série Z, voire plus à regarde ( oui je suis un cinéphile averti !! ) :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (13 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben les amis, j'ai qu'un truc à dire, une petite raclette ça fait du bien !
> bon oki, c'est un peu lourd, surtout en aout, mais on est un gros porc où on l'est pas



ouais, ben rien ne vaut une bonne tartiflette un 15 aout en restau d altitude a chamonix avec vue sur le mont blanc 

Bonsoir au fait


----------



## Pierrou (13 Août 2005)

Ouais ben ça va hein !!


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !!!

Je viens fair appel à l'âme vive des flooders... 
Voilà, j'ai (encore) un problème, je viens de découvrir un truc de fou : *les converses* 
Je compte en prendre en toile, des noires... Ca coute combien à peu près ??
Pour un gars, ca peut se porter comment ?

Merci d'avance 

_Non je ne suis pas une fashion victim_


----------



## elKBron (13 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!!
> 
> Je viens fair appel à l'âme vive des flooders...
> Voilà, j'ai (encore) un problème, je viens de découvrir un truc de fou : *les converses*
> ...


pourquoi des converses ? alors qu il y a deja des modeles tellement plus beaux chez puma, palladium ou asics ??? (ce sont les marques que je porte le we )

samantha-edith : je portais des converses quand j etais au college...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> &




 Adorable!...
 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (14 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !!!
> 
> Je viens fair appel à l'âme vive des flooders...
> Voilà, j'ai (encore) un problème, je viens de découvrir un truc de fou : *les converses*
> ...



Demande à *Ice*  C'est un spécialiste je crois


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> je viens de découvrir un truc de fou : *les converses*


C'est immonde ces godasses, et pas seulement parce qu'on a l'impression que ce sont des botines en plastoc...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est immonde ces godasses, et pas seulement parce qu'on a l'impression que ce sont des botines en plastoc...



salut 
salut je croyais que tout le monde dormait


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est immonde ces godasses, et pas seulement parce qu'on a l'impression que ce sont des botines en plastoc...



Perso jveux pas des botines en plastoc mais des All Star en toile


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut
> salut je croyais que tout le monde dormait



 Ben non!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben non!...




bon alors on est plusieurs


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon alors on est plusieurs



 Au moins deux, donc plusieurs, en effet!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Au moins deux, donc plusieurs, en effet!...





il vaut mieu etre deux que tout seul

au moin pour discuter

bon apres il faut trouver le sujet de conversation


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Au moins deux, donc plusieurs, en effet!...


trois:mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Août 2005)

Tadam !! 

:love:


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tadam !!
> 
> :love:


il est ou le seau pour begere ds ce bar ?


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

et de 4 

bon alors on va pour faire une belote


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> trois:mouais:



 Donc quatre, au minimum!...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et de 4
> 
> bon alors on va pour faire une belote



 C'est que je ne connais pas les règles...  :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et de 4
> 
> bon alors on va pour faire une belote


je sais pas y jouer... mais un tarot partant a fond !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le seau pour begere ds ce bar ?



 Certains ont déjà cherché les toilettes du bar, et ont mis des jours à les trouver!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je ne connais pas les règles...  :rateau:




bon alors on va faire une bataille


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont déjà cherché les toilettes du bar, et ont mis des jours à les trouver!...


t inkiete , je connais les toilettes, mais c est desesperment occupe... d ou le seau


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il vaut mieu etre deux que tout seul
> 
> au moin pour discuter
> 
> bon apres il faut trouver le sujet de conversation



 Sujet de conversation possible : Que pensez-vous du flood dans ce thread?


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont déjà cherché les toilettes du bar, et ont mis des jours à les trouver!...




et d'autre cherche la sortie et ne l'on pas encore trouvé


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> t inkiete , je connais les toilettes, mais c est desesperment occupe... d ou le seau



 Au pire, ouvre bien grand la fenêtre!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sujet de conversation possible : Que pensez-vous du flood dans ce thread?




c'est du vrai flood


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Au pire, ouvre bien grand la fenêtre!...


WARNING : danger de salir la terrasse


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et d'autre cherche la sortie et ne l'on pas encore trouvé



 Voilà une idée intéressante, qui rejoint d'une certaine façon le sujet de conversation que je viens de proposer...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> WARNING : danger de salir la terrasse



 Certes, mais si c'est la terrasse ou la moquette...  :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais si c'est la terrasse ou la moquette...  :rateau:


nonon, c est terrasse ou tapis ou carrelage... ca depend de ma vitesse de deplacement


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est du vrai flood




 C'est vrai qu'il y a là une brèche ouverte pour flooder pour de bon!... 

 Mais on peut aussi développer de vraies idées sur le flood, et sur la raison d'être -ou pas- de ce thread... 
Le sujet n'est d'ailleurs par original en soi, et a souvent été abordé dans les forums de MacGénération, mais il est encore d'actualité pour l'instant, puisque ce thread n'est pas encore fermé... 
 D'un autre côté, une fois qu'il le sera, il n'y en aura pas de troisième, en principe...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

salut les night warrior


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Salut les gens !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les night warrior



 Salut à toi, Toys!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> il n'y en aura pas de troisième, en principe...



il faut croiser les doigts


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les night warrior


bonsoir


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens !



 Salut, Gregg!


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il faut croiser les doigts


 

salut  a toi toys  et gregg


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

je recherche une vidéo que j'ai vue chez un pote elle s'appelle gruger_au_macdo personne ne sait ou je peut la trouvé elle est mortelle!


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Gregg!





ca va bien ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il faut croiser les doigts



 Pour un peu, cela vaudrait la peine d'ouvrir un nouveau thread au bar sur le devenir du bar des floodeurs. Avec un sondage. 
Ceci dit, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, à moins d'un très improbable changement, ce deuxième bar des floodeurs sera le dernier.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ca va bien ?



Oui, merci. 

J'espère d'ailleurs que tous les floodeurs de ce soir sont en pleine forme!...


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, merci.
> 
> J'espère d'ailleurs que tous les floodeurs de ce soir sont en pleine forme!...




oh comme d'hab


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je recherche une vidéo que j'ai vue chez un pote elle s'appelle gruger_au_macdo personne ne sait ou je peut la trouvé elle est mortelle!




*Voici* pour toi.


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je recherche une vidéo que j'ai vue chez un pote elle s'appelle gruger_au_macdo personne ne sait ou je peut la trouvé elle est mortelle!


ici


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> *Voici* pour toi.




grrr... m a grille


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oh comme d'hab



 De toutes façons, si ce deuxième bar des floodeurs devait être le dernier, tu ne serais pas le seul à le regretter...  Beaucoup d'inscrits aux forums se sont attachés à ce thread, je crois...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> grrr... m a grille



 Eh oui!... 
 De peu, mais je t'ai effectivement grillé!...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

merci les gas je garde l'adresse s'est une bonne table a ce que je vois


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui!...
> De peu, mais je t'ai effectivement grillé!...


on aprend pas au floodeur a etre lent 


bam 60"


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci les gas je garde l'adresse s'est une bonne table a ce que je vois


y a une autre bonne table, c est celle de Marc Veyrat en Haute Savoie


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, si ce deuxième bar des floodeurs devait être le dernier, tu ne serais pas le seul à le regretter...  Beaucoup d'inscrits aux forums se sont attachés à ce thread, je crois...



il veule nous enlevé le bar des floodeur  
je quitte apple


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> y a une autre bonne table, c est celle de Marc Veyrat en Haute Savoie


oui mais la je suis pas tout prêt mais qui s'est un jour!
bam 60"


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci les gas je garde l'adresse s'est une bonne table a ce que je vois



 C'est toi qui m'a fait découvrir cette vidéo. 
 Je viens de la regarder deux fois. LOL


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il veule nous enlevé le bar des floodeur
> je quitte apple



 C'est en tout cas ce qui a été annoncé plusieurs fois...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui m'a fait découvrir cette vidéo.
> Je viens de la regarder deux fois. LOL


s'est mon beau frère qui me la montré vu que quand je speed je bouffe chez crado sa fait faire des économie


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est en tout cas ce qui a été annoncé plusieurs fois...


:snif: non tout mais pas ça! pouquoi temps de haine :snif:


( :snif: n'existe pas mais je l'aime bien donc je le met partout)


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est mon beau frère qui me la montré vu que quand je speed je bouffe chez crado sa fait faire des économie


il ne me semble pas que cela fasse faire des economie vu qu il faut y retourner 2h apres pour remanger...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

je vais allez mangé un morceaux j'ai les croc de chameaux!


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> il ne me semble pas que cela fasse faire des economie vu qu il faut y retourner 2h apres pour remanger...



non mais sa comble un creux ! 
et puis s'est rapide a être servie ! 





 et s'est cher cette connerie en plus :snif:


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui m'a fait découvrir cette vidéo.
> Je viens de la regarder deux fois. LOL




effectivement c'est bien comique


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais allez mangé un morceaux j'ai les croc de chameaux!



et hop une salade du chef

tomate coulomier salade feta mayo      :love:


----------



## -greg- (14 Août 2005)

bon aller bonne nuit a tout le monde 

et a demain si tout va bien


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bonne nuit a tout le monde
> 
> et a demain si tout va bien



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

bonne nuit a vous tous egalement:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> et a demain si tout va bien



Faut juste éviter de se tondre les poils des pieds à la tondeuse éléctrique pendant qu'on prend un dernier bain de pieds avant d'aller se pieuter... Et en principe, tout va bien...


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste éviter de se tondre les poils des pieds à la tondeuse éléctrique pendant qu'on prend un dernier bain de pieds avant d'aller se pieuter... Et en principe, tout va bien...


Aucun risque: les hobbits n'ont pas l'électricité !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

j'ai tenté de matté un film mais manque de bole s'est encore un navet.

si on fait le compte de tout les navet que j'ai pue voire depuis 1 ans je suis sur que l'on peut réduire de moitier la faim dans le monde!



salut spyro et patcho


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tenté de matté un film mais manque de bole s'est encore un navet.
> 
> si on fait le compte de tout les navet que j'ai pue voire depuis 1 ans je suis sur que l'on peut réduire de moitier la faim dans le monde!
> 
> ...



Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.
​



 Moi, je suis un cinéphile vicieux. 
 J'aime les navets!... :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



faut arretté au bout d'un moment !

j'aime bien les bon navet


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut arretté au bout d'un moment !
> 
> j'aime bien les bon navet



 Moi, j'aime les films qui m'amusent... 
 Parfois, on trouve dans un navet un humour certes involontaire mais réjouissant!... 
 Et parfois, c'est justement le genre de films que j'ai envie de voir!...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les films qui m'amusent...
> Parfois, on trouve dans un navet un humour certes involontaire mais réjouissant!...
> Et parfois, c'est justement le genre de films que j'ai envie de voir!...


la ces ni ce que je voulait voire ni un truc humouristique involontaire s'est juste un navet!


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la ces ni ce que je voulait voire ni un truc humouristique involontaire s'est juste un navet!



 LOL
 Dans ce cas, je te comprends. 
 Mais je n'ai pas dit que je n'aimais que les navets, non plus!... 
 J'aime aussi les bons films!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui après une telle perte ...    :sleep:



Non mais c'est vrai sur ce coup j'ai déconné !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> Dans ce cas, je te comprends.
> Mais je n'ai pas dit que je n'aimais que les navets, non plus!...
> J'aime aussi les bons films!... :love:



ta vue je l'ai mise en signature celle ci je l'aime bien


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est vrai sur ce coup j'ai déconné et je l'admets !



salut mon grand.

ps t'es passé 24 demain s'est pour toi 


bam 60"


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est vrai sur ce coup j'ai déconné et je l'admets !



 Salut à toi, la Bergère!...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut mon grand.
> 
> ps t'es passé 24 demain s'est pour toi
> 
> ...



Cool !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, la Bergère!...



Salut Human-Fly !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta vue je l'ai mise en signature celle ci je l'aime bien



 Oui, marrante, ta signature!... 
 Et la culture du navet peut avoir son importance, en effet!...


----------



## sofiping (14 Août 2005)

alors ça gazouille  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Human-Fly !



 Tes moutons étaient de sortie, ce soir?...


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les films qui m'amusent...
> Parfois, on trouve dans un navet un humour certes involontaire mais réjouissant!...
> Et parfois, c'est justement le genre de films que j'ai envie de voir!...


Ah moi ce genre de trucs j'aime bien les voir avec un pote (un en particulier), ça promet des commentaires tordants et des fous rires savoureux   

Tiens l'autre jour on a regardé la ligue des gentleman extraordinaires


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> alors ça gazouille  :mouais:



Moi ça gaze plutôt !   

Et toi donc ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> alors ça gazouille  :mouais:



 En te voyant arriver parmi nous, qui pourrait ne pas avoir envie de gazouiller?... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens l'autre jour on a regardé la ligue des gentleman extraordinaires



Rien que l'évocation de ce titre provoque l'hilarité chez moi ! "bomb voyage"


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Cool !


demain tu a ton cadeaux si tu est gentil


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tes moutons étaient de sortie, ce soir?...



On va dire ça ...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi ce genre de trucs j'aime bien les voir avec un pote (un en particulier), ça promet des commentaires tordants et des fous rires savoureux
> 
> Tiens l'autre jour on a regardé la ligue des gentleman extraordinaires



 Idéalement, en effet, cela se regarde à plusieurs... 
Ceci dit, il doit me manquer une case, parce qu'il m'arrive de me marrer autant seul que si j'étais avec des potes, pour des "oeuvres" de ce genre!...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> demain tu a ton cadeaux si tu est gentil



Contrairement à ce que certains peuvent penser je suis toujours gentil !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce que certains peuvent penser je suis toujours gentil !


s'est toujours se qu'on dit la veille de noel


----------



## sofiping (14 Août 2005)

en parlant de navet , je reviens d'une nuit de l'action au cinoche et j'ai vu entre autre Crazy Kung Fu... quelqu'un la vu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va dire ça ...



 Je ne voulais pas non plus être indiscret... 
 Une bonne bergère doit garder doit garder certains secrets concernant ses pérégrinations dans ses verts pâturages...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

pour la ligue je suis d'accore s'est un gros navet qui sens pas bon!


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rien que l'évocation de ce titre provoque l'hilarité chez moi ! "bomb voyage"


Une armée d'hommes de fer j'imagine que ça a du te plaire


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est toujours se qu'on dit la veille de noel



Pour plus de sécurité je le crie haut et fort tout au long de l'année ... On sait jamais sur qui on va tomber ou qui va nous tomber dessus !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de navet , je reviens d'une nuit de l'action au cinoche et j'ai vu entre autre Crazy Kung Fu... quelqu'un la vu ?



heu non! mais s'en ait un aussi?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de navet , je reviens d'une nuit de l'action au cinoche et j'ai vu entre autre Crazy Kung Fu... quelqu'un la vu ?



 Pas moi, hélas... :rateau:
 Mais tu me fais saliver, là... 
 Je suis particulièrement friand de ce genre de choses... :love:
Tu me rappelles les séances "Cinéma Bis" de la Cinémathèque Française... Un de ces jours, il faudra d'ailleurs que j'y retourne!...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de navet , je reviens d'une nuit de l'action au cinoche et j'ai vu entre autre Crazy Kung Fu... quelqu'un la vu ?



Mais c'est pas un navet ce film !!!


----------



## sofiping (14 Août 2005)

non je reprends , Crazy Kung Fu c'etait pas un navet , j'ai adoré ..... comme j'avais adoré Shaolin Soccer ....... les GROS navets c'etaient les deux autres .... le transporteur II et profession profiler  :sleep:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> pérégrinations...



évite les mots de plus de trois syllables après je pige plus rien!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas non plus être indiscret...
> Une bonne bergère doit garder doit garder certains secrets concernant ses pérégrinations dans ses verts pâturages...



Ah mais y a rien de secret !


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Accessoirement la révélation de l'identité du méchant nous a d'autant plus fait marrer qu'on venait de terminer de se regarder l'intégrale des Sherlock Holmes (pas en une fois hein !), vous savez le dessin animé japonais avec des chiens qui a peu de rapport avec l'oeuvre de Conan Doyle, qui nous a bien fait rire aussi quand au 15e épisode (environ) Moriarty change de doubleur et prend la voix de Gargamel. Combien de fois j'ai dit "ces maudits Schtroumpfs, je les aurai" ce soir là...    :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> non je reprends , Crazy Kung Fu c'etait pas un navet , j'ai adoré ..... comme j'avais adoré Shaolin Soccer ....... les GROS navets c'etaient les deux autres .... le transporteur II et profession profiler  :sleep:



j'en ai vue aucun    mais le les notes pour les prochaine loc.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour plus de sécurité je le crie haut et fort tout au long de l'année ... On sait jamais sur qui on va tomber ou qui va nous tomber dessus !



 Prudence est mère de sûreté... 
 Je commence à m'initier à la prudence, moi aussi... :bebe:
 Disons que je suis un converti récent!...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> non je reprends , Crazy Kung Fu c'etait pas un navet , j'ai adoré ..... comme j'avais adoré Shaolin Soccer ....... les GROS navets c'etaient les deux autres .... le transporteur II et profession profiler  :sleep:



Ah oui je préfère !


----------



## sofiping (14 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas un navet ce film !!!



Bien sur que non , je suis fan 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une armée d'hommes de fer j'imagine que ça a du te plaire



Non ça rouille trop vite !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que non , je suis fan
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Ah oui je préfère ! :love: :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Accessoirement la révélation de l'identité du méchant nous a d'autant plus fait marrer qu'on venait de terminer de se regarder l'intégrale des Sherlock Holmes (pas en une fois hein !), vous savez le dessin animé japonais avec des chiens qui a peu de rapport avec l'oeuvre de Conan Doyle, qui nous a bien fait rire aussi quand au 15e épisode (environ) Moriarty change de doubleur et prend la voix de Gargamel. Combien de fois j'ai dit "ces maudits Schtroumpfs, je les aurai" ce soir là...    :rateau:



ho les boules  la voix de gargamel sa fait mal!


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> non je reprends , Crazy Kung Fu c'etait pas un navet , j'ai adoré ..... comme j'avais adoré Shaolin Soccer ....... les GROS navets c'etaient les deux autres .... le transporteur II et profession profiler :sleep:



 Concernant Le Transporteur 2, il va encore plus vers le Port'Nawak que le premier... :rateau:
 Donc, encore plus beauf, plus idiot, plus incohérent... 
 Mais tant qu'à faire, ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal... 

 Avec beaucoup, beaucoup de recul, je le trouve plus regardable que le premier, finalement...   

 Mais pour avoir vu les deux et oser le dire, il faut être un peu pervers, j'en conviens!...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Concernant Le Transporteur 2, il va encore plus vers le Port'Nawak que le premier... :rateau:
> Donc, encore plus beauf, plus idiot, plus incohérent...
> Mais tant qu'à faire, ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal...
> 
> ...



par chez nous on appelle ca un sunday nignt movie s'est le truc ou faut par réfléchir !
et on en mattait un pars sunday


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> par chez nous on appelle ca un sunday nignt movie s'est le truc ou faut par réfléchir !
> et on en mattait un pars sunday



 Chez moi, j'ai tout un stock de DVDs contenant exclusivement des trucs idiots!... :rateau:
 J'appelle ça les programmes "grosse fatigue"!... :hosto: Quand je me sens vraiment naze, je n'ai pas envie de regarder un bon film, pour ne pas le gâcher. 
 Mais mes navets et autres séries Z sont là, quand mon cerveau tourne vraiment au ralentit!... :hosto:


----------



## sofiping (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Concernant Le Transporteur 2, il va encore plus vers le Port'Nawak que le premier... :rateau:
> Donc, encore plus beauf, plus idiot, plus incohérent...
> Mais tant qu'à faire, ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal...
> 
> ...



Pas vu le 1er ... j'ai rien loupé donc  ..... vu la fin du II , y va surement y en avoir un III ..... il y a quand même une scene qui m'a fait marrer dans le II .... c'est quand le transporteur se defend avec un tuyau de pompier et qu'il ficelle tout le monde avec ... et que a la fin il ouvre le robinet ..... stupide mais rigolo .... j'suis bon public     

sur ce ... gigot !!!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, j'ai tout un stock de DVDs contenant exclusivement des trucs idiots!... :rateau:
> J'appelle ça les programmes "grosse fatigue"!... :hosto: Quand je me sens vraiment naze, je n'ai pas envie de regarder un bon film, pour ne pas le gâcher.
> Mais mes navets et autres séries Z sont là, quand mon cerveau tourne vraiment au ralentit!... :hosto:


merde s'est quoi le titre du film avec les grosse araigné qui tousse quand elle vuive la moto dans la grote?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu le 1er ... j'ai rien loupé donc ..... vu la fin du II , y va surement y en avoir un III ..... il y a quand même une scene qui m'a fait marrer dans le II .... c'est quand le transporteur se defend avec un tuyau de pompier et qu'il ficelle tout le monde avec ... et que a la fin il ouvre le robinet ..... stupide mais rigolo .... j'suis bon public
> 
> sur ce ... gigot !!!




 Oui, je suis bon public aussi. 

 J'ai bien aimé aussi la séquence finale... Le transporteur poursuit un avion, alors qu'il est en voiture... 
 Et tout d'un coup, comme par magie, on retrouve notre homme à bord de l'avion... 

 Tellement incohérent qu'on dirait un faux-raccord. :rateau: On aurait presque l'impression qu'ils ont carrément oublié une bobine entre deux scènes! 
 Un genre de PortNawak extrême, en quelque sorte!...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit à celles et ceux qui s'en vont!... 

 J'y vais moi aussi, d'ailleurs... :sleep:

 A bientôt!...


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis bon public aussi.
> 
> J'ai bien aimé aussi la séquence finale... Le transporteur poursuit un avion, alors qu'il est en voiture...
> Et tout d'un coup, comme par magie, on retrouve notre homme à bord de l'avion...
> ...


un bon grand saturday night movie vu comment vous en parlé


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

oui bonne nuit a ceux qui parte. faite de beaux rêve.

et bonne chance a ceux qui reste.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Août 2005)

bon ben voilà, la nuit a été longue, je rentre chez moi pour dormir, à plus tard dans la journée


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

Aucune activité depuis 8h04 ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

C bizarre !!!


----------



## NED (14 Août 2005)

C'est dimanche...


----------



## madlen (14 Août 2005)

chuiu triste, je crois que j'ai perdu mon 1er amoure


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour le peuple!


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

c'est dimanche il est 16H 20 et je viens de me levé

un belle journée de je glande rien qui commence!


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> c'est dimanche il est 16H 20 et je viens de me levé
> 
> un belle journée de je glande rien qui commence!




Pareil, tout juste levée ! Encore une journée d'activité intense qui débute !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, tout juste levée ! Encore une journée d'activité intense qui débute !


merde j'aurait su j'aurait été dormir avec toi!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde j'aurait su j'aurait été dormir avec toi!



Pour prendre mon pied au cul   :rateau: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2005)

j'adÔre ta signature


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre mon pied au cul   :rateau: :casse:


heu faut voire tu chausse du combien!   

bon ok je sait on a autant besoin de moi .......

bonc là je fait quoi !                  ha oui je sort!


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> On remet ça quand ??!




Fallait pas le dire 2 fois à Ginette107 !! Encore un grand merci pour la soirée d'hier...


----------



## NED (14 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'adÔre ta signature



SuperMoket Tu feliciteras ton beau-frère pour moi...


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> SuperMoket Tu feliciteras ton beau-frère pour moi...



Ton beau-frère ??????      :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

re- les flood's


----------



## NED (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Ton beau-frère ??????      :mouais:  :hein:



Oui oui, il vient d'avoir un super beau bébé, y'a même un thread sur Macgé...


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2005)

J'ai faim!!


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas le dire 2 fois à Ginette107 !! Encore un grand merci pour la soirée d'hier...



tout le plaisir était pour moi
  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est dimanche...


Il est encore dimanche


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> tout le plaisir était pour moi
> :love:




non vraiment je t'assures ça m'a vraiment fait plaisir
...vivement le mois d'octobre


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim!!



Il reste du couscous si tu veux


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore dimanche


 

Perspicace !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du couscous si tu veux




Très bon le couscous d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non vraiment je t'assures ça m'a vraiment fait plaisir
> ...vivement le mois d'octobre





YES   :love:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Très bon le couscous d'ailleurs !!!



oui c'est vrai, pas mauvais


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai, pas mauvais




L'inconvénient quand tu invites des potes a faire a manger chez toi c'est qu'il faut prendre la formule Bouffe/Vaisselle...


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

j'ai faim mais pas envie de couscous


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> L'inconvénient quand tu invites des potes a faire a manger chez toi c'est qu'il faut prendre la formule Bouffe/Vaisselle...



J'ai même pas fait la vaiselle, gino108 a tout fait, soirée parfaite


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim mais pas envie de couscous




moi je n'ai plus faim ...on a déjà mangé !! Pizza !


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> moi je n'ai plus faim ...on a déjà mangé !! Pizza !



Et il en reste pas un bout


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Et il en reste pas un bout




Oh non désolée...


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

Plus que deux posts et tu changes de statut c'est ça?


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oh non désolée...



de toute façon j'ai envie de truffade et speed truffade ça n'existe pas encore :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que deux posts et tu changes de statut c'est ça?




hihih !!  ça y'est 50 posts !!!


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

:love:    :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

je viens de boulé pour la première fois....hi!  Quelle émotion !  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> :love:    :love:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de boulé pour la première fois....hi!  Quelle émotion !  :love:



félicitation, quelle classe boulé en ultrafloodant
  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Août 2005)

bon je vais aller manger
bon'app les floodeurs du dimanche et des autres jours


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de boulé pour la première fois....hi!  Quelle émotion !  :love:


s'est le debut d'une longue vie de floodeuse qui débute :snif: comme s'est touchant!


bien venus dans les inscrits pour de bon


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller manger




Bon Appetit !!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du couscous si tu veux



merci    ça va aller, je viens de manger des nouilles.


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller manger
> bon'app les floodeurs du dimanche et des autres jours



Bon ap'


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> merci    ça va aller, je viens de manger des nouilles.


ton avatar s'est mon voisin! je lui est rendu visite le week end dernier en vingt ans il a pas changé!


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

Une coccinelle floodeuse ? J'avais jamais vu ça :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une coccinelle floodeuse ? J'avais jamais vu ça :love:


y a bien des chien et des chat pour quoi pas une coccinelle.


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une coccinelle floodeuse ? J'avais jamais vu ça :love:




Normale je suis UNIQUE  !!     :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a bien des chien et des chat pour quoi pas une coccinelle.


 Ouais, c'est vrai 

Mais une coccinelle... elle fait comment pour appuyer sur les touches ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Normale je suis UNIQUE  !!     :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai
> 
> Mais une coccinelle... elle fait comment pour appuyer sur les touches ?


elle vole au dessus du clavier et se laisse tombé sur la touche quelle veut! sa prend tu temps mais sa marche. par contre au bout de 4 message elle a mal au crâne.


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle a mal au crâne.




je crois que c'est à cause de la cuite d'hier et d'avant hier !!!


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle vole au dessus du clavier et se laisse tombé sur la touche quelle veut! sa prend tu temps mais sa marche. par contre au bout de 4 message elle a mal au crâne.


 Le flood risque d'être dangereux pour elle


----------



## NED (14 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore dimanche


Et toujours et encore dimanche; mais le soir...


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est à cause de la cuite d'hier et d'avant hier !!!


 Ça m'interresse  elle se passe où ?


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est à cause de la cuite d'hier et d'avant hier !!!


elle devais être belle alors pour qu'elle tienne deux jours


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle devais être belle alors pour qu'elle tienne deux jours


 C'est peut être deux soirées de cuite


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Salut la compagnie


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être deux soirées de cuite




Oui, c'est plutôt ça !


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est plutôt ça !




T'es bien au courant !! tu étais là toi aussi ...     :love:


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'es bien au courant !! tu étais là toi aussi ...     :love:




Il me semble, tu ne te souviens pas ???


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, tu ne te souviens pas ???




euh...si si !! je me souviens mais euh enfin !!    :rose:


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Se soouvenir de quoi ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Se soouvenir de quoi ?




Que prerima était avec moi pour mes dernières cuites !!!  :rose:     :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

:rose:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

la jeunesse se perd ou sont passé les staight age


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est plutôt ça !


 C'est Toys qu'avait pas compris


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la jeunesse se perd ou sont passé les staight age


 les quoi ?


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est Toys qu'avait pas compris


je suis un peut long a la détente en ce moment!  


tien je vien me m'inscrire a l'apple expo


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Que prerima était avec moi pour mes dernières cuites !!!  :rose:     :love:




Que prerima , tu es sure ?


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les quoi ?



les gens qui on des conviction, qui n'hésite pas a vivre leur vie sainement sans artifice et avec de vrai chose dedant.


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peut long a la détente en ce moment!
> 
> 
> tien je vien me m'inscrire a l'apple expo


 

AE elle sera pas Sauvage celle là ?


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> AE elle sera pas Sauvage celle là ?





Ca dépend si il déniche une tigresse ou pas


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les gens qui on des conviction, qui n'hésite pas a vivre leur vie sainement sans artifice et avec de vrai chose dedant.


 hmmmm mokay


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> AE elle sera pas Sauvage celle là ?


non mais j'ai pas mal de matos a chopé donc je vais aller y faire un tour !


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non mais j'ai pas mal de matos a chopé donc je vais aller y faire un tour !


 T'as quoi comme matos à chopé ? 

C'est gratuit ?


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

Bouh, c'est passionnant capital ce soir !


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Hips©


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, c'est passionnant capital ce soir !




bâ mate un film !!!!


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Bha ouai PIRATE !


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bâ mate un film !!!!



Bonne idée, tu me conseilles quoi ?


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as quoi comme matos à chopé ?
> 
> C'est gratuit ?


un power book
deux ibook
quatre carte son digi 002 si nos ami de chez pro tools sont la
quatre systeme son potable 
souris et logicielle son type reason.


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, tu me conseilles quoi ?



Je sais j'ai toujours de bonnes idées !   

"AMOURS CHIENNES" !!!! je l'ai pas encore vu mais on m'a dit qu'il était pas mal !


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

tain y'a plein de choix sur edonkey, je sais pas quoi prendre...Benjamin tu me conseilles quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un power book
> deux ibook
> quatre carte son digi 002 si nos ami de chez pro tools sont la
> quatre systeme son potable
> souris et logicielle son type reason.


  C'est bien gratuit alors :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tain y'a plein de choix sur edonkey, je sais pas quoi prendre...Benjamin tu me conseilles quoi ?  :rateau:




Tu fous la gueule de prerima !!!???,     

T'as bien raison !


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu fous la gueule de prerima !!!???,
> 
> T'as bien raison !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien gratuit alors :rateau:


non s'est bien le problème.

ha oui il me faut des disque dure firewire aussi!
deux ou trois de 160 Go mini!

s'est l'asso qui paye tout ça on fait pas des stage mao sans ordi mi logiciel


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu fous la gueule de prerima !!!???,
> 
> T'as bien raison !




Jamais j'oserais ! :rose: 

_Finn a l'air bien trop grand_


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

>




T'as le droit que de poster des smileys...?


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est bien le problème.
> 
> ha oui il me faut des disque dure firewire aussi!
> deux ou trois de 160 Go mini!
> ...


 C'est une assoc' de Nantes ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> _Finn a l'air bien trop grand_



euh...tout est relatif !


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

On peut parler de piratage a l'air libre ici, et pas un seul modo qui intervient ! Une seconde dimension le bar des floodeurs..


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est une assoc' de Nantes ?



oui de nantes et clisson. mais elle est pas connue pour ces stage car on viens juste de les lancé.

69coconuts on fait tourné des groupes des stage mao et photo numérique et argentique on cherche encore du monde de motivé pour la vidéo


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> On peut parler de piratage a l'air libre ici, et pas un seul modo qui intervient ! Une seconde dimension le bar des floodeurs..


heu la je suis pas sure !

et qui paye les intermiteux quand les filmes ne se vende plus!


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> et pas un seul modo qui intervient !



Bâ y sont ou ??? Prerima rend nous Finn !!!    :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui de nantes et clisson. mais elle est pas connue pour ces stage car on viens juste de les lancé.
> 
> 69coconuts on fait tourné des groupes des stage mao et photo numérique et argentique on cherche encore du monde de motivé pour la vidéo


 C'est super de faire ça 

Les locaux sont où ? Je passerais surement faire un tour...


----------



## prerima (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bâ y sont ou ??? Prerima rend nous Finn !!!    :love:




Non, je le séquestre encore un peu !


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu la je suis pas sure !
> 
> et qui paye les intermiteux quand les filmes ne se vende plus!




Bon evidemment y'a toujours les rabats joies


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bâ y sont ou ??? Prerima rend nous Finn !!!    :love:


il est acroché au lit avec des menotte il peut pas bougé


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Non, je le séquestre encore un peu !




Tapes lui sur le museau de ma part !


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est acroché au lit avec des menotte il peut pas bougé



COQUINE !!!!! cette prerima...     :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon evidemment y'a toujours les rabats joies


je m'en fou un peut je bosse pas pour la téloche mais quand je vois le nombre d'album téléchargé je suis un poil vert et en plus beaucoup de petit groupe. les gros je m'en bet les cou....es mais les petits sa fait quand même chier!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Promo sur les bans ce soir


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

bon aller je vais prendre le thé chez des potes.

a toutes les amiches


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Bon d'accoord on laisse tomber, je me met de coté la suite adobe creative suite 2


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Promo sur les bans ce soir


oups il a trouvé la clef!  


salut finn promis je dirait plus de connerie avant demain.

(sa me fait deux heures a attendre)


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

Je pars au fest nozzz @plus tard :love:


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Promo sur les bans ce soir




J'en achete un pour mackie !   :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

/me is flooding without any scrupules


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'en achete un pour mackie !   :rateau:




/me va bannir bouilla


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

/me t'attend, comme au bon vieux temps 



alem passe moi les commandes !


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Bah alors mackie, t'as pas le pouvoir ici ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors mackie, t'as pas le pouvoir ici ?



Faut croire que non


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

j'écoute monsieur l'administrateur


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que non




enfin je peu toujours demander a mon beau frère


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin je peu toujours demander a mon beau frère





  


Benjiiiii ! y'a tes modé qui se liguent contre moi !!!


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

le bar est modéré en famille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le bar est modéré en famille



Tu veux dire *trollé* oui !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Allez objectif 1000 ce soir. Et on ferme qu'on en parle plus


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

Ah ouai ? Bon j'en profite encore un peu alors


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

vous voulez fermé le bar ? 

snif snif


----------



## elKBron (15 Août 2005)

allez, koi... un petit dernier pour la route...
(habituellement, des "petits dernier pour la route", il peut y en avoir une infinite )


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> allez, koi... un petit dernier pour la route...
> (habituellement, des "petits dernier pour la route", il peut y en avoir une infinite )


s'est vrai on est juste a 13000 poste


----------



## elKBron (15 Août 2005)

meme les ptt font pas mieux


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

Bon ba j'en profite pour vous souhaiter une bonne nuitée.
Profitez bizn de votre Lundi férié !


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

j ai dejas passé une soirée de merde version soirée couple 

"ho mais toys t'es le seul célibataire! vas y a voire besoin qu'on s'occupe de ton cas"

la meuf que je kiff se casse demain pour je ne sait combien de temps!

et en plus la fin du bar!

je vais faire une dépréssion s'est partie!


----------



## elKBron (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la meuf que je kiff se casse demain pour je ne sait combien de temps!


euh.. t habites ou la ? parce que minette rentre demain chez nous...


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh.. t habites ou la ? parce que minette rentre demain chez nous...


dont stress s'est pas elle


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

T'as encore le Kamoulox pour te défouler Toys...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore le Kamoulox pour te défouler Toys...




Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!... 

Euh...  C'est quoi, le Kamoulox???...


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> Euh...  C'est quoi, le Kamoulox???...



C'est:
[thread=89346]_CA !_[/thread]


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est:
> [thread=89346]_CA !_[/thread]



 Merci beaucoup pour l'info! 

 Décidément, j'ai encore pas mal de choses à découvrir sur ces forums!...


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

ka ka mou ka ka mou ka kamolox  

bof j ai le mal de crâne qui prend!

j'attend 3 h pour boulé star comme promis et apres au lit


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

Tiens mon chat "Picasso" qui s'appelle, vient me caliner devant l'écran.
Me saoule lui des fois...miaou
Mais bon j'vais lui donner a bouffer et au Dodo...
 :style:


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

le mal de crâne monte de plus en plus et m'empeche de dormir.
je vais pété un cable.voir deux.


----------



## chupastar (15 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde!


et bien la bonne nuit a toi fait de beaux rêve


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

bon je sens sue je vais voir le soleil se levé!

alors j'ai bien tout fini aujourd'hui
-mangé s'est fait
-finir le dossier studio s'est fait 
-inscription pour l'AE s'est fait
-changé mes icones s'est fait (j'ai eu du mal mais s'est fait)
-fermé le ber de nuit s'est fait ( a la bourre je changait encore des icones)
-dormir   la s'est pas fait et je pence pas que sa vas marché avant un moment!


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

bon aller bonne nuit les zouzou a réussi a me mettre une claque alors je vais faire la sieste 4h histoire de dire que j'ai dormit  


  :sleep:


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde, je suis rentré de vacances, j'ai regardé Capital et j'ai plein de choses à faire... 

Ça va vous sinon ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bonne nuit les zouzou a réussi a me mettre une claque alors je vais faire la sieste 4h histoire de dire que j'ai dormit
> 
> 
> :sleep:


 Il est presque l'heure


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est presque l'heure


je me suis planté s'est bonjours les zouzou


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

Yess !
je try ma nouvelle signature...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

De retour de Liège Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Yess !
> je try ma nouvelle signature...



ca prend pas un poil de place tout ça!


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Liège Bonjour tout le monde !


tu nous a ramené des bouchon?


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Liège Bonjour tout le monde !


Salut la Bergère !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut la Bergère !



Salut Taho! !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu nous a ramené des bouchon?



Non désolé .... 

Mais pour ma défense il n'y avait pas de bouchon !


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé ....
> 
> Mais pour ma défense il n'y avait pas de bouchon !



Ben non, c'était pas à Lyon...


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé ....
> 
> Mais pour ma défense il n'y avait pas de bouchon !



ho non s'est nul!

bon bien dans ce cas je me casse et puis voilà!  

de toute façon il fallus que je me casse.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho non s'est nul!
> 
> bon bien dans ce cas je me casse et puis voilà!
> 
> de toute façon il fallus que je me casse.



Ah la vache je viens seulement de comprendre ta blague !!! :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (15 Août 2005)

Salut les aoutiens


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


Ouaip bof!
 :mouais: 
On te connais maintenant...


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2005)

B......   :sleep:


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah la vache je viens seulement de comprendre ta blague !!! :rose:  :rateau:


toujours aussi long a la détente!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Août 2005)

_Je passais juste vous faire un p'tit  en vitesse..._​


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi long a la détente!


 C'était pas toi qu'était long à la détente hier


----------



## ginette107 (15 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Je passais juste vous faire un p'tit  en vitesse..._​


----------



## NED (15 Août 2005)

He ben ya d'la convers ce soir...


----------



## Taho! (15 Août 2005)

c'est violent en effet !


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas toi qu'était long à la détente hier


chacun son tour


----------



## Stargazer (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi long a la détente!




C'est la fatigue ...


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

Tout le monde est crevé ?


----------



## lumai (15 Août 2005)

Je crois, oui !


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je crois, oui !


 Ta réponse est pour qui ?


----------



## bouilla (15 Août 2005)

/me flane


----------



## bouilla (15 Août 2005)

/me se gratte


----------



## bouilla (15 Août 2005)

/me baille


----------



## lumai (15 Août 2005)

*bouilla est passionant*


----------



## Franswa (15 Août 2005)

fizzz :rose:


----------



## bouilla (15 Août 2005)

/me fait avec ce qu'on lui donne aussi hein !!!


----------



## Gregg (15 Août 2005)

Un petit coucou en passant , je repasserai dans la nuit ou dans la semaine


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

* bouilla qu'a laisser l'eau qui bout !!!
Ca se voit qu'on est fatigués hein?
 :mouais:


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

holala y a un monde fou ici !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> holala y a un monde fou ici !



 Oui, c'est la foule!... 
 Tout le monde se marche sur les pieds!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la foule!...
> Tout le monde se marche sur les pieds!...


je vois que les winer sont la au moins. 

60" dans le vent


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vois que les winer sont la au moins.
> 
> 60" dans le vent



 Oui, l'endroit a ses fidèles, tout de même!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'endroit a ses fidèles, tout de même!...


ici s'est un pour tous tous pourrit  

re 60" dans le vent


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ici s'est un pour tous tous pourrit
> 
> re 60" dans le vent



 Mais non, mais non, pas tous pourris!...  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non, pas tous pourris!...  :casse: :rateau:


j'ai mis un    apres ça veut dire des chose aussi s'est pas juste pour faire de la couleur!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis un    apres ça veut dire des chose aussi s'est pas juste pour faire de la couleur!



 Ne t'inquiète pas ; je ne l'avais pas pris au premier degré non plus!...  

 Ceci dit...  :casse: :rateau:

 Non, rien!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit...  :casse: :rateau:
> 
> Non, rien!...


oui je suis bien d'accore avec toi! 
mais sans sucre.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis bien d'accore avec toi!
> mais sans sucre.



 Le sucre, ça gâcherait tout, bien entendu!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

redif des simsion j'y go


----------



## Gregg (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> redif des simsion j'y go




Quelle chaîne ?  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

Voyons ce que donne ce truc...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chaîne ?  :love:


canal 4 sur canal+ numérique mais s'est fini !


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

s'est mort ce soir y a rien a faire !
faudrait bien que je me mette a faire mon site en flash, mais la pouf je suis pas motive pour un sous!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est mort ce soir y a rien a faire !
> faudrait bien que je me mette a faire mon site en flash, mais la pouf je suis pas motive pour un sous!



Et moi, je vais y aller... 

  Bonne fin de nuit à toi, et toutes celles et tous ceux qui passeraient éventuellement par là avant le levé du jour!... 

  Enfin, je pense qu'il y a peu de chances que quelqu'un d'autre que toi passe, mais sait-on jamais!... 


  @+!  

:sleep:


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

wai y a peut de chance s'est sur.

je vais finir encore comme un con a bossé vue que j'arrive pas a dormir.


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

apres deux episodes des cité d'or ça ma donné faim

alors bom avoca sauce américaine.


----------



## madlen (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :bebe:


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

* bouilla n'a pas du tout, mais pas du tout, envie de travailler  *


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> * bouilla n'a pas du tout, mais pas du tout, envie de travailler  *


Hurri non plus, mais il est bien obligé.


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

!tapavu macinside


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

/whois macinside


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Y'a po tout qui marche en irc


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

/away allez il faut quand meme s'y mettre...


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Bite à toi aussi


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Rhhoooooooo


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

bébébébébébébé


----------



## duracel (16 Août 2005)

Ouah, impressionnant cet échange.


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

On est mature hein


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

/dev/null


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, impressionnant cet échange.



A oui tu peux le constater,
Ca vole haut ici !
Ca rigole pas les question philosophiques au bar...


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Qui a internet ici ?


tain j'suis en forme


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tain j'suis en forme



La chepé le Bouilla,
BouillaKA, BouillaKA !!!
 :style:


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tain j'suis en forme



 PUtain


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Houlaaaa ! Ça rigole plus là !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La chepé le Bouilla,
> BouillaKA, BouillaKA !!!
> :style:



C'est Bouillakasha qu'on dit !  Respek man !  

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !



B......  Stargazer !!


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaaa ! Ça rigole plus là !



il méchant yoda est.


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> il méchant yoda est.


 Ça sent le réglement de compte


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

bah GK tombe tout seul de toute manière


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

là!


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah GK tombe tout seul de toute manière


 Enfin là il y en a un qui l'aiderait bien !


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> il méchant yoda est.



Qui aime bien châtit bien...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2005)

Cà devient vraiment triste par ici... 
Allons ... Même si c'est pour ne rien dire, échangez des idées nom d'un chien ! 
Par exemple, est il normal que M. SM (nous ne dévoilerons pas son nom par courtoisie, pas besoin de nous mailer pour avoir des informations plus précises), s'acharne sur M. GK (même chose, pas de noms...) sans que les modos interviennent pour éviter une rixe sanglante, pouvant tourner à la bataille rangée, entrainant l'explosion de MacG, puis par effet domino du monde mac, suivi du monde informatique tout entier, et pouvant mener, qui sait, à une guerre mondiale ?
Alors halte ! Je dis halte ! 
Floodons, oui, mais en paix... Viens me faire la bise mon frère. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

Tiens le Frère du Triangle se croit tout permi


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

Ba en fait on attent que notre Doyen G4 revienne de vacances ou de week du 15 aout.
Cé ty quand qui reviendou notre Gatarnou... :love: 
C'est un peu pour lui que je me suis decarcassé pour faire ce smiley...


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est Bouillakasha qu'on dit !  Respek man !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !


 Ça vient d'où déjà Bouillakashaaaa ??? 

M'en rappelle plus


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

De Kingston, Jamaica ! 

Non j'en sais rien...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Salut les copains


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut les copains



Tiens salut !  Bonnes vacances ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça vient d'où déjà Bouillakashaaaa ???
> 
> M'en rappelle plus



Le bouyakasha vient de Ali G !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout l'monde!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens salut !  Bonnes vacances ?


Ouais sauf les engueulades de mes parents.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Regardez ça c'est tout bon et kitsch au possible :love:
http://www.bpninc.com/evideo/video_mac_hi.mov


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sauf les engueulades de mes parents.


Tu n'as pas été assez sage ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sauf les engueulades de mes parents.



Arf© ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout l'monde!



Salut toi !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !


 'lu star  Comment ça va bien?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

wow je viens de me rendre compte que dans 6 messages, j'obtiens ma première étoile jaune


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

je préfère l'étoile noire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je préfère l'étoile noire


 oulala...


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le bouyakasha vient de Ali G !


 Merci :love:

Bouyakashaaaaa

PS : Ce film est vraiment énorme surtout en VOST


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Regardez ça c'est tout bon et kitsch au possible :love:
> http://www.bpninc.com/evideo/video_mac_hi.mov


 
Tout ça pour... enfin non j'le dis pas, regardez !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:
> 
> Bouyakashaaaaa
> 
> PS : Ce film est vraiment énorme surtout en VOST


 Ah bon? C'est ironique ou pas? Non parce que j'avais vraiment l'impression que c'était une grosse daube en fait... Enfin, je le louerai ptêtre un d'ces 4 alors...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Je repars, ciao.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je repars, ciao.


 Bye Cor, à+


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? C'est ironique ou pas? Non parce que j'avais vraiment l'impression que c'était une grosse daube en fait... Enfin, je le louerai ptêtre un d'ces 4 alors...


 Je sais que quand je l'ai vu la dernière fois, je me suis bien marré (mais ça fait longtemps )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que quand je l'ai vu la dernière fois, je me suis bien marré (mais ça fait longtemps )


 Bon ben je vais lui donner sa chance alors... 

Wow c'est cool de poster avec une étoile jaune sous son nick, jme sens suuuuuuupeeeeeeeerrr important maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais lui donner sa chance alors...
> 
> Wow c'est cool de poster avec une étoile jaune sous son nick, jme sens suuuuuuupeeeeeeeerrr important maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

Yep, trop de soleil dans les yeux.....et dans la tete, ou plutot, trop d'eau....de mer, de coquillages, de bonheur entre amis de 20 ans plus vu depuis trop longtemps......
trop de souvenir en si peu de temps, ça fais drole....
mais bon, faut reprendre le boulot en attendant Vendredi que l'aventure ce poursuive......

 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'lu star  Comment ça va bien?



Très !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

:sleep: 


c'est pas gagné......


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour... enfin non j'le dis pas, regardez !



Vu et ...    :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Salut Stook et Stargazer :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> c'est pas gagné......



Salut stook !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vu et ...    :love:


 Jtrouve aussi ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook et Stargazer :love:



Salut Franswa !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook !




salut a vous tous....
bon, j'y vais.....


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a vous tous....
> bon, j'y vais.....


 Bosse bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

*au moins*
j'aurai l'impression d'avoir des amis


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a vous tous....
> bon, j'y vais.....


 @+ stook, bonne journée!


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *au moins*
> j'aurai l'impression d'avoir des amis


 le coucoutage donne toujours cette impression


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *au moins*
> j'aurai l'impression d'avoir des amis




compte sur moi......... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *au moins*
> j'aurai l'impression d'avoir des amis



Allez, vlan! ... V'là-t-y pas que le syndrome de l'Ours Mathurin a encore fait une victime...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *au moins*
> j'aurai l'impression d'avoir des amis




tiens, j'ai pensé a toi.....
tu savais que l'Adresse 1rue de la Canebiere a Marseille etait la localité des Eaux de Marseille au rez de chaussé et de Pernot-ricard a l'etage,
fou,non...?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai pensé a toi.....
> tu savais que l'Adresse 1rue de la Canebiere a Marseille etait la localité des Eaux de Marseille au rez de chaussé et de Pernot-ricard a l'etage,
> fou,non...?


 _stook, t'es censé être parti là..._


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai pensé a toi.....
> tu savais que l'Adresse 1rue de la Canebiere a Marseille etait la localité des Eaux de Marseille au rez de chaussé et de Pernot-ricard a l'etage,
> fou,non...?



Je dirais pratique et logique !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai pensé a toi.....
> tu savais que l'Adresse 1rue de la Canebiere a Marseille etait la localité des Eaux de Marseille au rez de chaussé et de Pernot-ricard a l'etage,
> fou,non...?




*Je préfère vivre à l'étage*
plutôt qu'en rez de chaussée


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

C'est vrai Stook, t'avais dit que tu y allais...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je préfère vivre à l'étage*
> plutôt qu'en rez de chaussée




faut vivre entre les deux.....et avec un petit Glacon.....


oui, *Je me casse*......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faut vivre entre les deux.....et avec un petit Glacon.....
> 
> 
> oui, *Je me casse*......


 ah, quand même...


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Bon allez direction playa


:love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez direction playa
> 
> 
> :love:



Bonnes vagues !


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes vagues !


Tin j'y serait bien allé surfé un peu ou kiter aussi...
A Charenton ca le fait moyen le kite...


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tin j'y serait bien allé surfé un peu ou kiter aussi...
> A Charenton ca le fait moyen le kite...



Charenton école ? on est juste a coté


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Charenton école ? on est juste a coté


Grave !!
j'habite au pied du bois, près du lac Daumesnil et du zoo, limite Saint-Maurice...


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Grave !!
> j'habite au pied du bois, près du lac Daumesnil et du zoo, limite Saint-Maurice...



Vi je connais bien  je suis dans le 12eme, juste a coté de la mairie


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

LOL !!
Le bureau du 9eme concept est rue de Capri 75012 !!!!
T'y crois à ca?


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Bon bordel qu'est ce qu'on attend pour s'en descendre une


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon bordel qu'est ce qu'on attend pour s'en descendre une



Ba demain !!!
Je te contacte sur Ichat en soirée ou te laisse un MP si pas possible.
Là je pars du bureau.
A très beaucoup bientôt...


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

ça marche


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Comme c'est mimi tout ça :love:


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Ah l'été, la saison des amours...  

Oui bon je sais, c'est aussi le printemps !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Août 2005)

Ok jsuis go moi, bonne journée à tous!


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

coucou les flood sa roule pour vous?


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Calmement on dirait. Les vacances trainent, il fait beau... et quelques uns s'attardent encore par ici entre le boulot et la machine à café..


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou les flood sa roule pour vous?



le flood prend des vacances on dirait...    :sleep:


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le flood prend des vacances on dirait...    :sleep:


oui et sa vas devenir de pire en pire!

mais bon s'est pas ci mal en même temps comme ça il ne ferme pas le bar des flood'z


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les vacances trainent, il fait beau...


Ouaip


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

sage activité !


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Je vais manger


Bon app' tout le monde


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Au lit, oui ! (passe aux toilettes avant, tu sais bien)


----------



## ginette107 (16 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger
> 
> 
> Bon app' tout le monde



merci 
bon app' à toi


----------



## ginette107 (16 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le flood prend des vacances on dirait...    :sleep:



c'est une version suisse (cf webo)   :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Août 2005)

je viens de voir de la lumière... du coup je m'arrete au bar    

il parait qu'il fait bon flooder ici, et qu'on trouve de la compagnie plutot sympa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon bordel qu'est ce qu'on attend pour s'en descendre une



Septembre en attendant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir de la lumière... du coup je m'arrete au bar
> 
> il parait qu'il fait bon flooder ici, et qu'on trouve de la compagnie plutot sympa




J'croyais qu'on t'avait tout bu  ! :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'croyais qu'on t'avait tout bu  ! :affraid:




 :love:  :love:  :love:  quand y'en a pu y'en a encore    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

Une pleine charette


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Une pleine charette



vi avec plein de chevaux devant pour tirer


----------



## Taho! (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir de la lumière... du coup je m'arrete au bar
> 
> il parait qu'il fait bon flooder ici, et qu'on trouve de la compagnie plutot sympa



Tu commences mal ton entrée sur MacG en attaquant par le bar, d'autant plus chez les floodeurs ! Tu sais pas les risques que tu prends 

Bienvenue sur MacG !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas les risques que tu prends
> Bienvenue sur MacG !



*Taho! exagère*
juste un petit futal sur les chevilles...

Pas grand chose quoi...


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Au lit, oui ! (passe aux toilettes avant, tu sais bien)


 Il est beaucoup trop tôt pour les toilettes


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences mal ton entrée sur MacG en attaquant par le bar, d'autant plus chez les floodeurs ! Tu sais pas les risques que tu prends
> 
> Bienvenue sur MacG !



rho ben en fait... moi y'a que le bar qui m'interesse pour le moment!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

ça fait un moment que j'observe de plus ou moins loin

mais là je trouvais rigolo de venir poster un peu     


et merci pour la bienvenue


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho ben en fait... moi y'a que le bar qui m'interesse pour le moment!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ça fait un moment que j'observe de plus ou moins loin
> 
> ...


 Ça tombe bien, je voulais un ti'punch 

Bienvenue


----------



## Taho! (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho ben en fait... moi y'a que le bar qui m'interesse pour le moment!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ça fait un moment que j'observe de plus ou moins loin
> 
> ...



prend un siège, un verre... et je laisse les autres compléter...


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2005)

Je viens de voir le titre du post de roberto


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho ben en fait... moi y'a que le bar qui m'interesse pour le moment!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ça fait un moment que j'observe de plus ou moins loin
> 
> ...



Bienvenue à toi !


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Août 2005)

:rose: que d'émotion....  :rose: 

je sens que je vais me plaire ici  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## duracel (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> :rose: que d'émotion....  :rose:
> 
> je sens que je vais me plaire ici  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:




Bien sûr que oui.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que oui.



Pareil ...


----------



## iTof (16 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> :rose: que d'émotion....  :rose:
> 
> je sens que je vais me plaire ici  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


 surtout que ce Rhum est tout simplement... MAGNIFIQUE :love: :love: (surtout dans sa verion "Vieux" )
> bienvenu sur MacGé. Si tu es de Martinique, pensée pour tes voisins 

(P.S.: salut ma Bergère :love: et la Pomme-Grenette :love:  et aux autres aussi  )


----------



## Stargazer (16 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> surtout que ce Rhum est tout simplement... MAGNIFIQUE :love: :love: (surtout dans sa verion "Vieux" )
> > bienvenu sur MacGé. Si tu es de Martinique, pensée pour tes voisins
> 
> (P.S.: salut ma Bergère :love: et la Pomme-Grenette :love:  et aux autres aussi  )



Mon itof !!! :love: :love: 

Comment va ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

et vas-y qu'ça floode...

ralalah j'te jure...






 c'est po bientot fini ouais!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(j'adore çuila, tanx spyro :love:  )


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (j'adore



Yess!! trop de la balle ce gif..


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2005)

Allé bonne nuit les floodeurs!


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit Chupa, et bienvenue a Ti Punch !!!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et vas-y qu'ça floode...
> 
> ralalah j'te jure...
> 
> ...



Va compter tes posts dans un coin !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va compter tes posts dans un coin !


 eh eh... le salaud, le vil pleutre, l'insolent foutriquet...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

:sleep:.........


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eh eh... le salaud, le vil pleutre, l'insolent foutriquet...



Monsieur Salaud steup ....   :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.........



Tiens bonsoir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

GiMME A "F"
GIMME A "L"
GIMME A "O"
GIMME AN OTHER "O"
GIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE A "D"
AND WHAT DOES THAT SPELL ?

*FLOOD*........

bon, vous m'avez pas manqué ces 3 jours.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bonsoir !


'soir, toujours les meme ici.....


tiens, c'est nouveau.......



> 1. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 145 heures.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> GiMME A "F"
> GIMME A "L"
> GIMME A "O"
> GIMME AN OTHER "O"
> ...


 j'adore ce morceau... (enfin l'original)


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce morceau... (enfin l'original)



'tain, moi aussi.........


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, vous m'avez pas manqué ces 3 jours.......



Oui pareil ..


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est nouveau.......



Ah oui tu vas ralentir en effet à ce rythme ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui pareil ..



je savais que tu m'aimais....


----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tu vas ralentir en effet à ce rythme ...


 j'comprends pas, moi c'était "145 jours"...  :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je savais que tu m'aimais....


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

bah s'est pas propre se que vous dite

bon a part ces déclaration d'amour y ce passe quoi !


ha oui  a tous


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'comprends pas, moi c'était "145 jours"...  :casse:



Non mais pour toi il faut être strict, sinon ça fuse dans tous les sens !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'comprends pas, moi c'était "145 jours"...  :casse:



Ah mais tiens t'as fait tes un an toi !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bah s'est pas propre se que vous dite
> 
> bon a part ces déclaration d'amour y ce passe quoi !
> 
> ...



Salut toys !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bah s'est pas propre se que vous dite
> 
> bon a part ces déclaration d'amour y ce passe quoi !
> 
> ...




ça va,, soit pas jaloux...........


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va,, soit pas jaloux...........


heu bien je voilais pas, mais en fait si je doit vous le dire.


JE VOUS AI MEUUUUUHHHH


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

*Meeeeeeeuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* ....



(bonne nuit...)


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Meeeeeeeuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* ....
> 
> 
> 
> (bonne nuit...)


bon ok bonne nuit.

mais moi je reste a faire mes devis.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu bien je voilais pas, mais en fait si je doit vous le dire.
> 
> 
> JE VOUS AI MEUUUUUHHHH



*BÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ*   


(Bonne nuit stook  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

ok, Prout!

( avant de me coucher...mais j'y vais.....)


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, Prout!
> 
> ( avant de me coucher...mais j'y vais.....)



Pouet !

(oui va  )


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *BÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ*
> 
> 
> (Bonne nuit stook  )




bé quoi moi aussi je vou ai mheuuuu et en plus  on est a la miaout


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bé quoi moi aussi je vou ai mheuuuu et en plus on est a la miaout




Oui, en effet, Miaout!... ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

life is a bitch

 


good night everybody... 
:sleep:


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, Miaout!... ​


je te prend le petit chat et je le passe en orange comme moi!


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

ho bien ils en ont un http://clicksmilies.com/s0105/tiere/animal-smiley-025.gif[/img]]


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho bien ils en ont un http://clicksmilies.com/s0105/tiere/animal-smiley-025.gif[/img]]




 C'est en effet là que je trouve sans doute le plus des smilies que j'utilises sur les forums de Mac Génération. 
J'en trouve aussi beaucoup *ici*.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> life is a bitch



 Un peu de flood, et cela ira peut-être un peu mieux.  



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> good night everybody...
> :sleep:



 Que tu repasses par ici ou pas, bonne nuit à toi!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de flood, et cela ira peut-être un peu mieux.
> 
> 
> 
> Que tu repasses par ici ou pas, bonne nuit à toi!...



mwai, po con... mais je preferais reussir a dormir


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

je vien de faire un devis en ligne

ho la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ca fait mal mais j'y vais demain comme ça je peut voire les réduc!

mon devis
quand même trois édite pour y arrivé ouf! 
ha non quatres


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vien de faire un devis en ligne
> 
> ho la
> 
> ...



 Les frais de port ne sont pas cher.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mwai, po con... mais je preferais reussir a dormir




 Pour dormir, voici ce que je te conseille :


 Un bon bouquin. 

 Si cela ne marche pas, choisis dans ce cas un mauvais bouquin : c'est encore plus efficace!... :rateau:


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les frais de port ne sont pas cher.


de toute façon je ne vais pas les commandé. Je préfaire y aller sur place s'est un peut mieux au moins
on peut négocier les prix avec ce que je vais leur prendre, ils vont être simpatique je pence


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je ne vais pas les commandé. Je préfaire y aller sur place s'est un peut mieux au moins
> on peut négocier les prix avec ce que je vais leur prendre, ils vont être simpatique je pence



 Oui, c'est étrange... 
 Plus on dépense, et plus les commerçants deviennent sympas!...


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour dormir, voici ce que je te conseille :
> 
> Un bon bouquin.
> 
> Si cela ne marche pas, choisis dans ce cas un mauvais bouquin : c'est encore plus efficace!... :rateau:


Le problème des bouquins c'est qu'il faut pas être trop fatigué pour les lire  
Et puis les bons bouquins ça a tendance à garder éveillé   
Quant aux mauvais c'est un coup à se lever du pied gauche


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le problème des bouquins c'est qu'il faut pas être trop fatigué pour les lire
> Et puis les bons bouquins ça a tendance à garder éveillé
> Quant aux mauvais c'est un coup à se lever du pied gauche




 C'est loin d'être faux, tout ça, petit dragon violet. 

 Mon conseil serait dans ce cas de lire quelque chose d'ennuyeux. :sleep:
 Pour un littéraire qui n'aime pas les sciences, lire un ouvrage scientifique, de préférence difficile... :rateau:

 Pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas le sport, lire un ouvrage parlant de sport... :rateau: etc...


 Au lycée, j'ai involontairement découvert le pouvoir fortement soporifique des maths :sleep: (pour moi...). 
 Donc, je parle de ça par expérience!...


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Au lycée, j'ai involontairement découvert le pouvoir fortement soporifique des maths :sleep: (pour moi...).
> Donc, je parle de ça par expérience!...



tien moi s'est l'école en générale qui me donnais cette effet.


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

bon faut vraiment que je me recale dans les horaires dite mormal.
j ai le bide en vrac et le crane qui saute 

donc bonne nuit faite de beaux rêve et a tout a l'heure vu que je vais pas réussir a dormir!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon faut vraiment que je me recale dans les horaires dite mormal.
> j ai le bide en vrac et le crane qui saute
> 
> donc bonne nuit faite de beaux rêve et a tout a l'heure vu que je vais pas réussir a dormir!



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!... 

 Ainsi qu'aux promeneurs égarés qui passeraient par le bar à flood en ces heures impossibles!...


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...
> 
> Ainsi qu'aux promeneurs égarés qui passeraient par le bar à flood en ces heures impossibles!...


bien en fait j ai pas enu le coup je suis reviendu j'en est marre d'attendre dans mon lit!


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

bon la s'est la merde j'arrive toujours pas a dormir !

je traine dans mon pieux et rien pas même un baillement ni un soupcon de someil en vue!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

:sleep: , Salut.....


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je traine dans mon pieux et rien pas même un baillement ni un soupcon de someil en vue!


çà tombe bien : 7h04, c'est l'heure de se lever


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà tombe bien : 7h04, c'est l'heure de se lever




oh!.... un Trooper...  


(pompompom pom popom pom popom........)


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Ouais ben le Trooper, il est de mauvais poil : vacances définitivement finies


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben le Trooper, il est de mauvais poil : vacances définitivement finies


Pauv chou... :rose:


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben le Trooper, il est de mauvais poil : vacances définitivement finies


Moi n'aussi 

Coucou gKartan, coucou Stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi n'aussi
> 
> Coucou gKartan, coucou Stook !




Tiens Taho!......'Lut!


----------



## Patamach (17 Août 2005)

Salut les Champions


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben le Trooper, il est de mauvais poil : vacances définitivement finies


De quoi tu te plains ? 
Moi j'ai eu 1 semaine de vacances, et on m'a quand même appeler 5 fois pendant cette semaine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

Parquet = fini
enduit = en cours
peinture = en cours
radiateurs à déplacer = plombier dans une semaine
cartons = tous dans le salon
Fab'Fab = envie de dormir


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu te plains ?
> Moi j'ai eu 1 semaine de vacances, et on m'a quand même appeler 5 fois pendant cette semaine.



Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini Calimero


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

la MGZ qui se fout des baffes au bar on aura tout vu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon la s'est la merde j'arrive toujours pas a dormir !
> 
> je traine dans mon pieux et rien pas même un baillement ni un soupcon de someil en vue!




j'en connais un qu'est en train de dormir a cette heure la...


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu te plains ?
> Moi j'ai eu 1 semaine de vacances, et on m'a quand même appeler 5 fois pendant cette semaine.



ne vous plaigenz pas.. pensez à tous ces jeunes étudiants qui viennent juste d'avoir le bac et qui se retrouvent avec 3 ou 4 mois de vacances...     

les pauvres


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la MGZ qui se fout des baffes au bar on aura tout vu



Meuh non pas des baffes... Mais Calimero, il ne fait rien qu'à se plaindre


----------



## dool (17 Août 2005)

Tu radotes encore Papy ??? Où c'est la gaterie qui t'envahie ???


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Nan, on m'a pas fait de gâterie aujourd'hui


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

d'aucun dirait, tombe le futal alors !


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> d'aucun dirait, tombe le futal alors !


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pouet !
> 
> (oui va  )


 Dit : "camion"


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dit : "camion"



Pouët Pouët


----------



## Franswa (17 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pouët Pouët


  Salut Fab'Fab


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ne vous plaigenz pas.. pensez à tous ces jeunes étudiants qui viennent juste d'avoir le bac et qui se retrouvent avec 3 ou 4 mois de vacances...
> 
> les pauvres



ou qui sont en train de vendre des chichi sur la plageee... le pied... 

et encore, vousz imaginez meme pas... quand vous etes en fac, c'est des vacances toutes l'année...


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et encore, vousz imaginez meme pas... quand vous etes en fac, c'est des vacances toutes l'année...




  je savais que j'aurais du y rester à la fac   

maintenant ce qui est cool avec les vacances, c'est de les attendre, les préparer, en rever...


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

première rencontre sur le flood avec ti'punch !!!


BONJOUR toi !


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> première rencontre sur le flood avec ti'punch !!!
> 
> 
> BONJOUR toi !




  :love:    

salut MACcossinelle 

Comment va?  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> salut MACcossinelle
> 
> Comment va?  :rateau:




Bien , un peu sur le départ mais ça va !     :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bien , un peu sur le départ mais ça va !     :love:



ça reste rarement en place une cossinelle... 
 

a moins de lui donner à boire     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bien , un peu sur le départ mais ça va !     :love:


t'es à l'ouest


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> a moins de lui donner à boire     :rateau:



dis donc enfin quelqu'un qu'a compris  !!!


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> dis donc enfin quelqu'un qu'a compris  !!!



  

ça doit etre une question de degrès, de sucres, de citrons...


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ça doit etre une question de degrès, de sucres, de citrons...


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

j'ai essayé de la mettre en avatar, mais elle était trop grosse comme image, et en réduisant, elle perd trop de qualité...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Mais voila que l'Auvergne Floode en Force.....

en tout cas, c'est bien le Bar des Floodeurs maintenant....
Deux heures que je suis parti, et seulement une page de remplit....
ça simplifie les choses.....

Salut MACcossinelle....et Ti-Punch.....et les autres......


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais voila que l'Auvergne Floode en Force.....
> 
> en tout cas, c'est bien le Bar des Floodeurs maintenant....
> Deux heures que je suis parti, et seulement une page de remplit....
> ...



salut stook,

heureusement qu'on flood avec modération... sinon la cirrhose du clavier frapperait vite


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> salut stook,
> 
> heureusement qu'on flood avec modération... sinon la cirrhose du clavier frapperait vite




Attend, je crois que j'ai une tendinite....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

bon, va falloir aller bosser......pffff.....pas envie......


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut MACcossinelle....et Ti-Punch.....et les autres......



Salut !!!!!       :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!!!!       :love:




en Vacances ?........

Rah cette jeunesse.........


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en Vacances ?........
> 
> Rah cette jeunesse.........




Encore 2 semaines et je r'attaque les cours ...bouh ...


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en Vacances ?........




t'inquiètes po... c'est bientot la rentrée


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Encore 2 semaines et je r'attaque les cours ...bouh ...



héhé  :love:  :love:  c'est cool la rentrée... ça veut dire moins de boulot pour moi  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes po... c'est bientot la rentrée




j'attends justement la rentrée pour partir en Vacances....
Vivement la rentrée.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Encore 2 semaines et je r'attaque les cours ...bouh ...



hehe... moi encore un mois... plus certainement quelques semaines supplementaires, du moment que les td auront pas commencé... et je r'attaque les cours


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes po... c'est bientot la rentrée





      

Fini les soirées...il faudrat attendre les vacances de toussaint pour boire !!!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Fini les soirées...il faudrat attendre les vacances de toussaint pour boire !!!!!



donc pas de soirée avant la toussaint     

j'attends de voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

pensez bien a la rentrée, pensez que je serai en Vacances........


houps, mise a jour....je reviens.....


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> donc pas de soirée avant la toussaint
> 
> j'attends de voir





c'est vrai que c'est pas très crédible !!!!      :love: 


Hé les gens je crois qu'on est vraiment partis là !! à nous la piscine, les mecs bronzés et les soirées en boite de night !!! qu'est qu'on peut etre con en vacances !!     :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Hé les gens je crois qu'on est vraiment partis là !! à nous la piscine, les mecs bronzés et les soirées en boite de night !!! qu'est qu'on peut etre con en vacances !!     :love:




ben bonnes vacances alors


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour.
Le flood pur c'est pas beau ! 
Floodez intelligent mes frères. :love:
Au revoir.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> et les soirées en boite de night !!!


C'est quoi çà ? 
Peut pas dire boîte de nuit comme tout le monde ! 
Cà frime avec des anglicismes pas chers... C'est quoi ce besoin de tout transformer pour avoir l'air branché ? :mouais:
Allez box de night... çà le fait encore plus non ? 
Et pourquoi pas du langage SMS par dessus ? 
Aïe, aïe, aïe.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Floodez intelligent mes frères. :love:




ok, Pi= (uniquement les 100 premiere decimale...)

3,141 592 653 589 793 238 462 643 383 279 502 884 197 169 399 375 105 820 974 944 592 307 816 406 286 208 998 628 034 825 342 117 0679 ...


Voila, ça c'est fait....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi çà ?
> Peut pas dire boîte de nuit comme tout le monde !
> Cà frime avec des anglicismes pas chers... C'est quoi ce besoin de tout transformer pour avoir l'air branché ? :mouais:
> Allez box de night... çà le fait encore plus non ?
> ...




c'est comme JetLag......ça m'enerve.......pour etre in, il faut dire JetLag.....
on peut pas dire decalage horaire.....comme tout le monde, non...........


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

bon, quand faut y aller...........
bon aprem les jeunes....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Tiens, j'aurais put tenter un 4 a la suite....tant pis.....


----------



## Franswa (17 Août 2005)

Bon aprem' stook


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'aurais put tenter un 4 a la suite....tant pis.....


Tu regardes trop "Question pour un champion" toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

nom de nom de Dieu de P**** de M***** de **************** *** *** *** **********
actuellement je poste plus que GB.......
incroyable......
encore 1 post jour et je rattrape notre Tatav SupermegaStar.......


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nom de nom de Dieu de P**** de M***** de **************** *** *** *** **********
> actuellement je poste plus que GB.......
> incroyable......
> encore 1 post jour et je rattrape notre Tatav SupermegaStar.......




Macgé, le forum a qui parlé...

ca va aller qd meme ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nom de nom de Dieu de P**** de M***** de **************** *** *** *** **********
> actuellement je poste plus que GB.......
> incroyable......
> encore 1 post jour et je rattrape notre Tatav SupermegaStar.......



Dramatique


----------



## bouilla (17 Août 2005)

...hein ..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

deux...

vais me coucher...  :sleep:


----------



## bouilla (17 Août 2005)

Voila qui est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>



Salut ! 

Et bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'aurais put tenter un 4 a la suite....tant pis.....



Ben je crois que tu l'as


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu regardes trop "Question pour un champion" toi !



Nan c'est pas ça ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois que tu l'as


Pas toi   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est pas ça ! :rateau:



C'est plus un truc dans ce genre ....


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi   :rateau:



Salopiot !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salopiot !!!!



Je vais te botter la casserole qui te sert de fondement jusqu'à tatooine ça va pas faire un pli !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Non mais !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Pfiouuu, 4 à la suite... Je suis very impressioné


----------



## Freezy (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuu, 4 à la suite... Je suis very impressioné


C'est combien le record ?


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

c'est rigolo... avec le bar des flooders, ben j'ai l'impression d'avoir bu en permanance    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est combien le record ?



/me ne veut pas encourager les vocations, mais la barre est haute, très haute


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuu, 4 à la suite... Je suis very impressioné



Oui t'as vu ma casserole ...


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

n'empeche que la le boulot me rattrappe... ça fait peur  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Freezy (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que la le boulot me rattrappe... ça fait peur  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 Toi, tu risques de devenir un excellent floodeurs avec tes posts !!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn ne veut pas encourager les vocations, mais la barre est haute, très haute



Oui mais c'était une autre époque ...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Certes, quand on pouvait poster plus d'un msg toutes les 60 sec


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Certes, quand on pouvait poster plus d'un msg toutes les 60 sec



En effet ...


----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'était une autre époque ...


 où la meilleur arme contre le flood était de prendre le TGV avec moi  

4 à 5 personnes en train de ré-éditer à chaque résurgence du "syndrome du post en retard" :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> où la meilleur arme contre le flood était de prendre le TGV avec moi
> 
> 4 à 5 personnes en train de ré-éditer à chaque résurgence du "syndrome du post en retard" :love: :love:



Non moi perso j'avais pas trop ce problème ....


----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non moi perso j'avais pas trop ce problème ....


 

je ne retenterais même plus maintenant  :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je ne retenterais même plus maintenant  :casse:



Non pas trop conseillé ...


----------



## lumai (17 Août 2005)

à moins d'avoir envie de se mettre un peu au vert !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> où la meilleur arme contre le flood était de prendre le TGV avec moi
> 
> 4 à 5 personnes en train de ré-éditer à chaque résurgence du "syndrome du post en retard" :love: :love:



TGV = retard ?    :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> à moins d'avoir envie de se mettre un peu au vert !



Fait trop frais à la cave !


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

B......   :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......   :sleep:



Salut !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

~m'a tuer


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

salut les poulettes


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les poulettes



ça pue les loulettes !


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

l'été, le flood dors.


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ça pue les loulettes !



ferme la bouche alors :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> l'été, le flood dors.



*C'est pas tant que ça dort*
mais plutôt qu'on se morfond d'ennui...


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas tant que ça dort*
> mais plutôt qu'on se morfond d'ennui...



tout est dans tout


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

Dites moi, vous auriez pas vu un dragon passer par là?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)




----------



## spyan (17 Août 2005)

Si il vient de me cracher dessus !! j'te dit pas comment j'ai eu chaud ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Si il vient de me cracher dessus !! j'te dit pas comment j'ai eu chaud ! :rateau:


Ha zut,
on aurait pu manger de la tarte tatin...


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha zut,
> on aurait pu manger de la tarte tatin...



vu la tête des pommes...  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Tête de pomme va !


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Il va pleuvoir...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Pas ici !


----------



## Caster (17 Août 2005)

bon d'ici 30 min, on va voir si Zizou peut faire quelque chose


----------



## Gregg (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour  .


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bon d'ici 30 min, on va voir si Zizou peut faire quelque chose


Merveilleux !


----------



## lumai (17 Août 2005)

Bonsoir SAGEsse !


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bon d'ici 30 min, on va voir si Zizou peut faire quelque chose



Zizou, on s'en fout.
Business is Business.


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> mais plutôt qu'on se morfond d'ennui...


Par cette température, y a pas de quoi mourir  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

ha!!!!!!!  j'ai enfin reçu mon PB 12'  !!!!!!!!!!
Exellent!!!!  

au fait,    les floodeurs !!!!!!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir SAGEsse !


Bonsoir :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Août 2005)

Tiens tu clignotes toi aussi ??? 
Mais là ça va... c'est joli ! :love::love: :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour  .


*Bonsoir Gregggg*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir Gregggg*





là j'avous, ça a de la classe !


----------



## Franswa (17 Août 2005)

hmmm pouet ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir*


----------



## Gregg (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir Gregggg*




Ca roule ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



*Genial !!!*
Je le veux, je le veux, je le veux.
Comment je peux l'avoir ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule ?


Alors mon petit Gregg,
comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

Helllllllllllloooooooooo les floodeurs !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hmmm pouet ?



Ah on attendait !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Gregg a de nouveau disparu !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Gregg a de nouveau disparu !



Il repassera par là !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il repassera par là !


 Tu vas bien, jolie bergère ?


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> La France gagne !!!! Zidane a marqué !!!!! et Henry aussi !!!!!!
> 
> Qu'est ce que j'm'en fous :mouais:



Ben, moi aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bien, jolie bergère ?
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Oui et toi donc ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et toi donc ?


Bah, j'surveille mes vaches dans l'prés . 
Tiens, en parlant de vaches ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, j'surveille mes vaches dans l'prés .
> Tiens, en parlant de vaches ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Qu'elle est bien cette idée à la con ...  :mouais:


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Salut les gars (et les filles)


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

je viens flooder un peu


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Ahhhh, j'adore, merci Spyro.

:love::love::love:


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

60 secondes entre chaque message, c'est long


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde va bien ?



Oui et toi ?


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

quelqu'un a déja chronométré le délai entre chaque message ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> 60 secondes entre chaque message, c'est long


*Héhéhé* 
De toute façon, tu ne peux pas poster plus vite ...


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Moi ça va, je surfe en regardant la télé (ce Zizou quel joueur), je vais bientôt être obligé par ma femme d'aller promener "notre" chien, le train train quotidien


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Héhéhé*
> De toute façon, tu ne peux pas poster plus vite ...


 Justement je pourrais sans cette règle. En même temsp ça permet d'enrichir la discussion


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a déja chronométré le délai entre chaque message ?



Pas besoin c'est 60 secondes !


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Justement je pourrais sans cette règle. En même temsp ça permet d'enrichir la discussion


temsp c'est temps, je fais de la dyslexie clavierique.


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Héhéhé*
> De toute façon, tu ne peux pas poster plus vite ...



le flood ne mérite pas cela, 
60 secondes c'est trop long


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin c'est 60 secondes !



Tu sembles bien sûr de toi je trouve !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles bien sûr de toi je trouve !



Question d'habitude !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le flood ne mérite pas cela,
> 60 secondes c'est trop long



On s'y fait !


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

ce n'est pas très scientifique tout ça, j'attends des chiffres, des dates, des faits...


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

scientifique??   
(il faut rien me demander à moi, je suis littéraire.)     :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> temsp c'est temps, je fais de la dyslexie clavierique.


Tiens, moi aussi j'ai attrapé cette maladie !
Comment tu te soigne ?


----------



## Sloughi (17 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi j'ai attrapé cette maladie !
> Comment tu te soigne ?



j'ai un traitement à base de touche "effacer", en haute dose. C'est pas très efficace !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Salut à toi !


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Salut


----------



## mikoo (17 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



  :sleep:


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Bon et à part ça ?


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

y en a qui regardent "les experts" en ce moment ?


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Bon c'est la pub, je vais sortir le chien.
Vous me raconterez la suite !


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui regardent "les experts" en ce moment ?


*M****
*Ca passe en ce moment ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est la pub, je vais sortir le chien.
> Vous me raconterez la suite !


Quelle plaie de sortir son chien, on rate toujours la pub !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quelle plaie de sortir son chien, on rate toujours la pub !



Oui c'est ballot tout ça !


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

sinon, moi j'en suis à la lettre D...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sinon, moi j'en suis à la lettre D...



T'es en retard ..


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quelle plaie de sortir son chien, on rate toujours la pub !



Quand je suis chez moi je les enregistre   , mais là je suis en vacances (quelle plaie ces vacances !)


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es en retard ..


Je sais, plus d'un an et demi...


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Bon, allez, au dodo ! 

Bonne nuit à tous !

Floddez bien pendant que je pars rejoindre Morphée


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Bon, moi aussi je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi aussi je vais aller me coucher.


Les experts pendant les vacances et dodo avant minuit ???
Bonne nuit et bonnes vacances .


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2005)

Les experts c'est vraiment une super série et en plus ça vous convainc de rester honnête et de ne pas trucider vos congénères.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Les experts c'est vraiment une super série et en plus ça vous convainc de rester honnête et de ne pas trucider vos congénères.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Chouette un 2° épisode j'irais me coucher plus tard.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Dis lasagesse tu regardes j'espère ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Chouette un 2° épisode j'irais me coucher plus tard.


Est-ce bien sage que de se coucher si tard ?
Bon, je me léve et je vais mettre les experts.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Les experts pendant les vacances et dodo avant minuit ???
> Bonne nuit et bonnes vacances .


Oui, mais demain j'ai ma fille qui me réveille à 7h et des brouettes


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien sage que de se coucher si tard ?
> Bon, je me léve et je vais mettre les experts.



Avec un portable et le wifi on peut flooder et regarder les experts


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais demain j'ai ma fille qui me réveille à 7h et des brouettes


Mets des boulles quies i


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien sage que de se coucher si tard ?
> Bon, je me léve et je vais mettre les experts.



Avec un portable et le wifi on peut flooder et regarder les experts en même temps


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Avec un portable et le wifi on peut flooder et regarder les experts


Oui, mais on ne peut pas dormir en même temps .


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mets des boulles quies i


Déjà essayé mais j'ai ma femme qui me secoue et contre ça je n'ai pas la parade     :rose:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais on ne peut pas dormir en même temps .



C'est le seul problème du wifi


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Alors tout le monde regarde "les experts" ou quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Non pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Alors tout le monde regarde "les experts" ou quoi ?


Non, c'est la pub.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Bon c'est la pub les discussions vont reprendre.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pourquoi cette question ?


C'est rare quand le bar des floodeurs est silencieux pendant 10 minutes


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Super un peu de monde !


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Super un peu de monde !


Où ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rare quand le bar des floodeurs est silencieux pendant 10 minutes



Pas en cette période non ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?



Ben y a déjà toi et moi ...


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

ah oui, je me disais aussi ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Et là on est vraiment seuls .. Personne pour nous lire !


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a déjà toi et moi ...


la qualité remplace la quantité


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> la qualité remplace la quantité



Oui c'est pas faux ... :style:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là on est vraiment seuls .. Personne pour nous lire !


et la sagesse, elle est où ?
les experts ont repris et elle n'a pas posté pendant la pub. Je commence à m'inquiéter     :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Je vais flooder un peu aussi, tiens!... 

 Salut à toutes et à tous!... 

 (Bien qu'il n'y ait pas foule, mais bon... :rateau: )


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> et la sagesse, elle est où ?
> les experts ont repris et elle n'a pas posté pendant la pub. Je commence à m'inquiéter     :mouais:


Je dors ...
Bonne nuit.

:love:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Dis Stargazer comment on fait pour avoir autant de messages en si peu de temps ?
du flood, du flood du flood, beaucoup de temps libre et des choses à dire ?
J'en profite comme on est que tout les deux


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je dors ...
> Bonne nuit.
> 
> :love:



Bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Dis Stargazer comment on fait pour avoir autant de messages en si peu de temps ?
> du flood, du flood du flood, beaucoup de temps libre et des choses à dire ?
> J'en profite comme on est que tout les deux



 Oui, seulement deux, ainsi que les autres.


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je dors ...
> Bonne nuit.
> 
> :love:



Bonne nuit
Fais de beau rêves (des chats par exemple)    :rose:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, seulement deux, ainsi que les autres.



Tu ne devais pas être là à cette heure ci


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Dis Stargazer comment on fait pour avoir autant de messages en si peu de temps ?
> du flood, du flood du flood, beaucoup de temps libre et des choses à dire ?
> J'en profite comme on est que tout les deux



Non non que du flood ! Pour les chose à dire ça dépend ... La technique c'est de répondre aux flooders. Et comme ils sont nombreux ça grimpe vite !   


Et dis-moi le numéro de ton avatar c'est bien 33 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devais pas être là à cette heure ci



 Je suis très souvent dans les parages aux heures nocturnes, moi!


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non que du flood ! Pour les chose à dire ça dépend ... La technique c'est de répondre aux flooders. Et comme ils sont nombreux ça grimpe vite !
> 
> 
> Et dis-moi le numéro de ton avatar c'est bien 33 ?


non, Magic c'est le 32, ignare


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> non, Magic c'est le 32, ignare



Bah je me disais aussi il ressemble pas à Kareem !   
Et je te posais la question parce que j'arrivais pas à lire !  ;


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non que du flood ! Pour les chose à dire ça dépend ... La technique c'est de répondre aux flooders. Et comme ils sont nombreux ça grimpe vite !



d'accord et les points disco, c'est en floodant qu'on en ramasse autant ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> d'accord et les points disco, c'est en floodant qu'on en ramasse autant ?



Non tu gagnes un point disco que tous les 5000 messages ! 
Ca augmente grâce aux coud'boules des autres membres


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah je me disais aussi il ressemble pas à Kareem !
> Et je te posais la question parce que j'arrivais pas à lire !  ;


C'est vrai le 33 c'était Kareem, je me posais la question de savoir avec qui tu confondais Magic. Ceci dit la conduite de balle aurait pu te mettre sur la piste  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu gagnes un point disco que tous les 5000 messages !
> Ca augmente grâce aux coud'boules des autres membres




Notre bergère parlait des points de force disco, ce qui est très différent du total des points disco(s).


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai le 33 c'était Kareem, je me posais la question de savoir avec qui tu confondais Magic. Ceci dit la conduite de balle aurait pu te mettre sur la piste  :rateau:


Au bal c'est jamais lui qui conduit


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai le 33 c'était Kareem, je me posais la question de savoir avec qui tu confondais Magic. Ceci dit la conduite de balle aurait pu te mettre sur la piste  :rateau:



Oui certes c'est vrai ... Mais je me demandais en fait quasi convaincu que c'était le 33 qui aurait pu le porter juste avant l'arrivée de kareem aux Lakers vu qu'après il a été retiré ... Enfin bref  !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au bal c'est jamais lui qui conduit



 Salut à toi, Spyro!...


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tu gagnes un point disco que tous les 5000 messages !
> Ca augmente grâce aux coud'boules des autres membres


Et tu obtiens des coups de boules grâce à ton super avatar ?
Je suis désolé, je pose beaucoup de questions mais ça m'intrigue depuis longtemps le nombre faramineux de messages et de points disco de certains. Moi aussi j'aimerais bien être un "expert" (vous remarquez l'astuce pour reparler de la série de ce soir ?).


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Notre bergère parlait des points de force disco, ce qui est très différent du total des points disco(s).



Oui mais c'est lié puisque ta force disco augmente tous les 500 points disco !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est lié puisque ta force disco augmente tous les 500 points disco !



 J'ai d'ailleurs pu le vérifier personnellement il y a trois jours.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et tu obtiens des coups de boules grâce à ton super avatar ?
> Je suis désolé, je pose beaucoup de questions mais ça m'intrigue depuis longtemps le nombre faramineux de messages et de points disco de certains. Moi aussi j'aimerais bien être un "expert" (vous remarquez l'astuce pour reparler de la série de ce soir ?).



De tant en temps quand des nouveaux débarquent ... Sinon ça peut être pour ce que je dis ou comme ça, ça prends les gens !  
(jolie l'astuce)


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Notre bergère parlait des points de force disco, ce qui est très différent du total des points disco(s).



c'est compliqué ces histoires de points !


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De tant en temps


Tu peux répéter ?  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> (...)  Moi aussi j'aimerais bien être un &quot;expert&quot; (...)



 C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron!... 
 Plus tu interviendras sur les forums, et plus leur fonctionnement te deviendra familier.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux répéter ?  :mouais:



De temps en tant :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron!...
> Plus tu interviendras sur les forums, et plus leur fonctionnement te deviendra familier.


Merci mon bon maitre     
J'espère !


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De temps en tant :rateau:


Ben là déjà y a la liaison c'est un pas dans la bonne direction


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben là déjà y a la liaison c'est un pas dans la bonne direction



Oui mais j'ai tendance à regarder le doigt moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon bon maitre
> J'espère !



 Jette éventuellement un oeil sur *ce post * , ainsi que du côté de la *FAQ*...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Plaisanterie idiote, qui ne fonctionne pas pour des raisons de grammaire. 
 Donc, j'édite.


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai tendance à regarder le doigt moi !


Et: quand le sage se couche avec le Q qui gratte, même l'imbécile n'a pas envie de sentir le doigt, ça te parait bien comme proverbe ?  :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Jette éventuellement un oeil sur *ce post * , ainsi que du côté de la *FAQ*...


Merci, c'est sympa, des liens en plus, c'est super.
N'empêche, presque 400 messages, des questions, des réponses et on est encore considéré comme un nioubie. La vie est dure.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et: quand le sage se couche avec le Q qui gratte, même l'imbécile n'a pas envie de sentir le doigt, ça te parait bien comme proverbe ? :rateau:



 Moi, je le trouve pas mal, ton proverbe, en tout cas!...


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai plus de batterie (presque 5 heures de surf c'est honnête), donc je vais vous laisser.
Bonne nuit et encore merci pour tout.
A plus.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et: quand le sage se couche avec le Q qui gratte, même l'imbécile n'a pas envie de sentir le doigt, ça te parait bien comme proverbe ?  :rateau:



Perso j'adore ... Même si c'est faux !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci, c'est sympa, des liens en plus, c'est super.
> N'empêche, presque 400 messages, des questions, des réponses et on est encore considéré comme un nioubie. La vie est dure.



 Je me sens très solidaire de mes congénères les nioubes!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai plus de batterie (presque 5 heures de surf c'est honnête), donc je vais vous laisser.
> Bonne nuit et encore merci pour tout.
> A plus.



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai plus de batterie (presque 5 heures de surf c'est honnête), donc je vais vous laisser.
> Bonne nuit et encore merci pour tout.
> A plus.




 @+!


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

bousouar...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Bonsuère à toi !


----------



## Gregg (18 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit a toutes et tous . Je vais de ce pas dans mon lit


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toutes et tous . Je vais de ce pas dans mon lit



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> bousouar...



 Bonsoir à toi, ami floodeur aux grandes oreilles!...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit a toutes et tous . Je vais de ce pas dans mon lit



  Bonne nuit, Gregg!...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi, ami floodeur aux grandes oreilles!...



C'est pas les oreilles qu'il a de grandes mais le corps de petit ...


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Cette nuit un nouveau bébé est né !
A 1h19, c'est un mâle...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Je lui ai déjà payé une visite au petiot !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les oreilles qu'il a de grandes mais le corps de petit ...



C'est loin d'être faux!... 
Et pourtant, la Force est avec lui... 

(Euh, je ne parle pas tant de la force disco que de l'autre Force, la vraie!...   )


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Bon ba moi des forces, j'en ai pu...
Une vraie sage-femme. Enfanter des mAcgéens, c'est pas de la tarte...
Ce sont des accouchements vachement longs
Allez bonne nuit...
 :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon ba moi des forces, j'en ai pu...
> Une vraie sage-femme. Enfanter des mAcgéens, c'est pas de la tarte...
> Ce sont des accouchements vachement longs
> Allez bonne nuit...
> :sleep:



 Bonne nuit à toi, petit être vert!...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon ba moi des forces, j'en ai pu...
> Une vraie sage-femme. Enfanter des mAcgéens, c'est pas de la tarte...
> Ce sont des accouchements vachement longs
> Allez bonne nuit...
> :sleep:



Bonne nuit NED !


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit Stargazer et Human-fly...
Mmmm...tiens....mmmm....Stargazer et Human-fly... 
 
Stargazer et Human-fly   
Human-fly et Stargazer  :hein: 
Stargazer et Human-fly   
Stragazerre et humafli  :mouais: 
Tragazzeu et humafleu....tragafe & hufle...tra...fly..fla...fle...ZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzzz.....


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Stargazer et Human-fly...
> Mmmm...tiens....mmmm....Stargazer et Human-fly...
> 
> Stargazer et Human-fly
> ...




LOL


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Stargazer et Human-fly...
> Mmmm...tiens....mmmm....Stargazer et Human-fly...
> 
> Stargazer et Human-fly
> ...



Voilà il est fatigué le petit ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est combien le record ?




J'ai fait un 11 une fois....mais il y a surement bien bien plus haut.....(peut etre meme 13 faut relire le fil des raleurs......;


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un 11 une fois....mais il y a surement bien bien plus haut.....(peut etre meme 13 faut relire le fil des raleurs......;




 11 posts à la suite au bar des floodeurs???...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>




tiens, sans la souris j'arrive a rien avec ce site de m****......bien joué...
trop penible au trackpad....
je vais deballer ma souris....


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un 11 une fois....mais il y a surement bien bien plus haut.....(peut etre meme 13 faut relire le fil des raleurs......;



Le plus long il me semble que c'est toys avec plus de 15 (dans les récents, parce qu'à l'époque de l'ultra flood je sais pas) ... Mais c'est en plein milieu de la nuit et donc ne peut être homologué ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> 11 posts à la suite au bar des floodeurs???...




non, au Bar des floodeurs, c'est trop facile............


(je me souviens d'une fois ou la Bergere ma fait poster 64 messages juste pour faire un 4 a la suite qu'elle prenait un malin plaisir a m'empecher de faire.... )


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le plus long il me semble que c'est toys avec plus de 15 (dans les récents, parce qu'à l'époque de l'ultra flood je sais pas) ... Mais c'est en plein milieu de la nuit et donc ne peut être homologué ...



 Je n'ai pas connu l'ultra flood, moi. :bebe:
 En gros, c'était quoi?  Flood sans limite de temps entre deux envois de posts successifs?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le plus long il me semble que c'est toys avec plus de 15 (dans les récents, parce qu'à l'époque de l'ultra flood je sais pas) ... Mais c'est en plein milieu de la nuit et donc ne peut être homologué ...




Merci Monsieur l'arbitre........


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, au Bar des floodeurs, c'est trop facile............
> 
> 
> (je me souviens d'une fois ou la Bergere ma fait poster 64 messages juste pour faire un 4 a la suite qu'elle prenait un malin plaisir a m'empecher de faire.... )



 La Bergère est une farceuse!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas connu l'ultra flood, moi. :bebe:
> En gros, c'était quoi?  Flood sans limite de temps entre deux envois de posts successifs?...



   :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, au Bar des floodeurs, c'est trop facile............
> 
> 
> (je me souviens d'une fois ou la Bergere ma fait poster 64 messages juste pour faire un 4 a la suite qu'elle prenait un malin plaisir a m'empecher de faire.... )



Moi j'ai fait ça ???   

Et si j'ai fait ça ce n'était que pour te faire augmenter ton nombre de messages ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci Monsieur l'arbitre........



Mais c'est tout naturel ... 

Tiens pendant que j'y pense (faut dire que ça me revient ) Talim contre Astaroth y a moyen un jour ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est tout naturel ...
> 
> Tiens pendant que j'y pense (faut dire que ça me revient ) Talim contre Astaroth y a moyen un jour ?




Talim contre Astaroth???...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Talim contre Astaroth???...




Deux personnages d'un jeu : Soul Calibur II !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Deux personnages d'un jeu : Soul Calibur II !



 Talim serait un membre d'une sudiste team quelque part, et Astaroth aurait quelque chose d'une bergère avec un style vicking?... 
 Et cela se passerait dans un jeu vidéo en ligne?... 

 Mon hypothèse vous paraît-elle plausible?...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Talim serait un membre d'une sudiste team quelque part, et Astaroth aurait quelque chose d'une bergère avec un style vicking?...
> Et cela se passerait dans un jeu vidéo en ligne?...
> 
> Mon hypothèse vous paraît-elle plausible?...



T'inverse les persos et c'est bon ... Jeu console, mais cela ne se joue pas en ligne !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est tout naturel ...
> 
> Tiens pendant que j'y pense (faut dire que ça me revient ) Talim contre Astaroth y a moyen un jour ?





Oui, Et Astaroth est pret, mais je m'entraine surtout avec Mitsurugi ces temps ci, tu auras un petit avantage......mais tu en auras besoin........




			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Talim serait un membre d'une sudiste team quelque part, et Astaroth aurait quelque chose d'une bergère avec un style vicking?...
> Et cela se passerait dans un jeu vidéo en ligne?...
> 
> Mon hypothèse vous paraît-elle plausible?...



c'est l'inverse, le sauvage, c'est le membre de la sudiste.....et la soubrette, c'est la bergere...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Et Astaroth est pret, mais je m'entraine surtout avec Mitsurugi ces temps ci, tu auras un petit avantage......mais tu en auras besoin........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fait longtemps que j'y ai pas touché, mais bon pas besoin de beaucoup de pratique contre Astaroth  

Oui la soubrette qui te mettra une raclée c'est moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inverse les persos et c'est bon ... Jeu console, mais cela ne se joue pas en ligne !




 OK. 

 En fait, je ne connais pratiquement rien aux jeux vidéos. :rateau:
 J'ai un peu joué à Pong, une après-midi.
 J'ai u peu joué à Space Invaders, mais c'était moins bien que Pong, je trouve.
 Et j'ai joué une fois ou deux à PackMan, mais cela ne valait pas non plus Pong, qui reste mon préféré de cette catégorie-là. :king:

 Sinon, dans les jeux vidéos plus récents, le seul qui m'intéresse est Chess. Particulièrement la version de Tiger. 
 Et ça tombe bien, parce que c'est le seul jeu vidéo d'origine, avec Tiger!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> 
> En fait, je ne connais pratiquement rien aux jeux vidéos. :rateau:
> J'ai un peu joué à Pong, une après-midi.
> ...





en fait, là c'est un jeu simple, tu as deux personnages armés....et ils se tapent dessus jusqu'a ce que la petite Talim perde.....c'est simple....








*ça va faire mal....*


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait, là c'est un jeu simple, tu as deux personnages armés....et ils se tapent dessus jusqu'a ce que la petite Talim perde.....c'est simple....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Euh... 
 Il a pas vraiment l'air commode, le monsieur, là... :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait, là c'est un jeu simple, tu as deux personnages armés....et ils se tapent dessus jusqu'a ce que la petite Talim perde.....c'est simple....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui ça fera mal !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

mouais,...mais sur la capture, les armes sont inegales.......
j'aime bien Thanatos.....hummmmm, la belle faux de la mort.....

bon, je prefere aller me coucher que d'entendre n'importe quoi.......


++


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça fera mal !!!





 La personne avec les deux grosses épées, c'est la soubrette?... :affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais,...mais sur la capture, les armes sont inegales.......
> j'aime bien Thanatos.....hummmmm, la belle faux de la mort.....
> 
> bon, je prefere aller me coucher que d'entendre n'importe quoi.......
> ...



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais,...mais sur la capture, les armes sont inegales.......
> j'aime bien Thanatos.....hummmmm, la belle faux de la mort.....
> 
> bon, je prefere aller me coucher que d'entendre n'importe quoi.......
> ...



Ce sont les armes de base, donc à égalité !   

Oui va te coucher  au lieu de dire n'importe quoi !   

Bonne nuit à toi ! :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>





 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> La personne avec les deux grosses épées, c'est la soubrette?... :affraid:



C'est des petites lames ça !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est des petites lames ça !



 La taille des lames est déjà respectable... 
 Surtout si elle s'en sert pour se raser les jambes!... 
 Mais quelque chose me dit que cette ravissante créature fait un tout autre usage de ses lames!...  :affraid: :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :love:




 Content de te revoir par ici, Joel!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> La taille des lames est déjà respectable...
> Surtout si elle s'en sert pour se raser les jambes!...
> Mais quelque chose me dit que cette ravissante créature fait un tout autre usage de ses lames!...  :affraid: :casse:



Oui elle fait très bien le steak haché aussi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui elle fait très bien le steak haché aussi !



 En la voyant, je n'en doute pas une seconde!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Content de te revoir par ici, Joel!... :love:


patience ... je reviens bientot...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> patience ... je reviens bientot...



 En attendant ton vrai retour, merci pour ces quelques apparitions spectrales par ci par là!... 




​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Bon .....


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

J'y vais ! 

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais !
> 
> Bonne nuit !



Ou comment tirer sa révérence en pur floodeur!...  




Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

j'y vais...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

bonne nuit!!


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit!!



 Voilà bien un angelot qui ne semble pas non plus être la moitié d'un floodeur!... 

 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

je passe juste faire un petit tour


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je passe juste faire un petit tour



 Alors bon petit tour par ici!...


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Alors bon petit tour par ici!...


ok merci faut pas que je train cette foi la derniere session s'est fini a 14H ce qui a fait 26 h debout


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

bon j ai plus de point a offrir donc au lit

bisous les petits loup et faite de beaux rêve.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok merci faut pas que je train cette foi la derniere session s'est fini a 14H ce qui a fait 26 h debout



 Après, tu devais avoir la même tête que sur le portrait de ta fiche perso!...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j ai plus de point a offrir donc au lit
> 
> bisous les petits loup et faite de beaux rêve.




 Je ne peux malheureusement plus bouler personne non plus... :rateau:

 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

je porte plainte contre le con qui a dit que les journée font 24H je vient de faire un calcule très con,

entre le moment ou je me lève le matin et le moment ou je me re-lève le jour d'apres il devrait y avoir  env 24h. Ben non moi je fait entre 27 et 29 heures merde alors faut ralongé les jours


----------



## iTof (18 Août 2005)

ben bonne journée à toutes et à tous...


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben bonne journée à toutes et à tous...


t'es pas drôle a dire ça j'arrive pas a dormir moi!


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas drôle a dire ça j'arrive pas a dormir moi!




les matins se suivent... et se ressemblent!

enfin presque pcq la je dois vous laisser... grosse journée de boulot  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Août 2005)

Ce matin ... motivation moyenne... reveil pourri :sleep:  mais boulot hein bon tant pis !
Bonne journée à tous......


----------



## Lamar (18 Août 2005)

Salut à tous, 

bonne journée à ceux qui bossent !


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> les matins se suivent... et se ressemblent!
> 
> enfin presque pcq la je dois vous laisser... grosse journée de boulot  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



T'as combien d'heures de décalage avec nous Ti'punch?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

:sleep:....


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Bonjour !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

'lut.....bon, va falloir y aller.....  
j'ai la flemme aujourd'hui.... :mouais: 
enfin, comme d'hab...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !




ohohohoh.....le joli piti smileys.....qu'il est bô.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ohohohoh.....le joli piti smileys.....qu'il est bô.....


Oui, tu as vu ça!
C'est Spyro qui l'a fait . :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as vu ça!
> C'est Spyro qui l'a fait . :love:




J'ai vu, sympa....l'est fort ce Spyro.....
pis comme ça, tu n'a pas besoin de piquer l'ananacoucou au purfils.....
ça evite les probleme de couple...


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu, sympa....l'est fort ce Spyro.....
> pis comme ça, tu n'a pas besoin de piquer l'ananacoucou au purfils.....
> ça evite les probleme de couple...


Oh oui, il ne voulait même pas partager son ananacoucou avec moi !


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, il ne voulait même pas partager son ananacoucou avec moi !



Ba vi hein, l'ananacoucou c'est sacré !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, il ne voulait même pas partager son ananacoucou avec moi !




c'est pas tres gentil.........
mais bon comprends le, c'est compliqué.....tu es a la fois son amie et une nioube....durdur.....


bon, vous etes là ce soir pour l'apero, ce peut que je passe (pas longtemps) sur Nimes...
je boirais bien une biere avec vous....


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Hoaowwww purée !!!
Quelqu'un vient de me donner un boulet BLEU ????
Je savait m^me pas que ca existait !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hoaowwww purée !!!
> Quelqu'un vient de me donner un boulet BLEU ????
> Je savait m^me pas que ca existait !!!




c'est pas bleu mais gris, non....?


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hoaowwww purée !!!
> Quelqu'un vient de me donner un boulet BLEU ????
> Je savait m^me pas que ca existait !!!




pareil pour moi.  :hein:    
mais euh c'est quoi alors quand il est bleu?


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bleu mais gris, non....?



bleu/gris.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tres gentil.........
> mais bon comprends le, c'est compliqué.....tu es a la fois son amie et une nioube....durdur.....
> 
> 
> ...


Une nioube !!!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:
Là, t'es vraiment dur ...
Bon, pour ce soir, ce sera avec grand plaisir en plus tu verras nos jeudi de Nîmes ...
Tu me tel.


:love::love::love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas avancé, j'en suis toujours au D... Peut-être le E ce soir, voire le F, le E va vite, y'en a pas beaucoup...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Une nioube !!!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:
> Là, t'es vraiment dur ...
> Bon, pour ce soir, ce sera avec grand plaisir en plus tu verras nos jeudi de Nîmes ...
> Tu me tel.
> ...



je savais que Nioube ça te ferait plaisir...
mais, non, mais non.....

oui,  je Tel des que je suis dispo....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Go.........


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pareil pour moi.  :hein:
> mais euh c'est quoi alors quand il est bleu?



Ouias cé ty quoi que ca veut dire?
Gris ou bleu ??
C'est l'enigme du jour...
Je pense que comme c'est une personne inscrite recement, elle peut peut-être pas encore te bouler vert, alors ses boulets sont encore bleus/gris en attendant ???


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

C'est quelqu'un qui a moins de 50 messages 

Pfff et la recherche alors ???


----------



## Gregg (18 Août 2005)

Coucou  .


----------



## teo (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est quelqu'un qui a moins de 50 messages
> 
> Pfff et la recherche alors ???




Ah ben heureusement y'en a qui suivent !

Bonjour les flooders...

_Lumai: bisou du bord du lac  et merci pour le vert _ 


Je ne fais que passer


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2005)

_Je passe vite vite vite vous faire un ptit  avant de me replonger dans mon css..._


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

Salut à tous. Je viens de terminer de déboucher ma tuyauterie (je parle des canalisations du sanitaire, hein...  ) ben je suis content que ce soit fait, tiens, ça me pourrissait la vie ce truc. 


Je déteste le "bricolage"...   

Comment ça, tout le monde s'en fout? Ah ben c'est sympa!!


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2005)

Opla, je me lève, après un bonne cuite.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben heureusement y'en a qui suivent !
> 
> Bonjour les flooders...
> 
> ...



Salut teo !  Profite bien !  

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut teo !  Profite bien !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !



 Bonjour, la Bergère! 

 Et aussi les autres, si autres il y a... :style:


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, la Bergère!
> 
> Et aussi les autres, si autres il y a... :style:


 Mais oui encore un tit peu là 

Presque parti sur la plage :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui encore un tit peu là
> 
> Presque parti sur la plage :love:



Oui un bout de planche sort de la maison là ...    :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui encore un tit peu là
> 
> Presque parti sur la plage :love:



 Tu dois faire partie des très rares posteurs qui surfent autant sur l'océan que sur le web!... :style:

 Salut à toi!...


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui un bout de planche sort de la maison là ...    :love:


 y a pas encore de vagues  


Mais presque :love:


----------



## dool (18 Août 2005)

Y'en a d'autre qui sont là, prêt a partir bosser...mais en fait on est pas là !!!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, la Bergère!
> 
> Et aussi les autres, si autres il y a... :style:



Salut Human !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a d'autre qui sont là, prêt a partir bosser...mais en fait on est pas là !!!



Oui bosser ... c'est ça ...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a d'autre qui sont là, prêt a partir bosser...mais en fait on est pas là !!!



 Non, d'ailleurs, tu vois, personne ne te voit!...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a pas encore de vagues
> 
> 
> Mais presque :love:



Je pense à un truc, en parlant de surf... La semaine dernière, je me suis acheté "Point Break" en DVD. 
J'imagine que tu connais ce film... 
Je le regarderai en pensant à toi!... :style:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a pas encore de vagues
> 
> 
> Mais presque :love:



Un petit coup de vent et ça devrait le faire !


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

coucou !! et maiwenn dans tout ça??!!   


coucou bergere franswa human ..; etc .   franswa ... les ondées rousses sont toujours ton paysage ...? :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à un truc, en parlant de surf... La semaine dernière, je me suis acheté "Point Break" en DVD.
> J'imagine que tu connais ce film...
> Je le regarderai en pensant à toi!... :style:


C'est un super film, j'adore.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou !! et maiwenn dans tout ça??!!
> 
> 
> coucou bergere franswa human ..; etc .   franswa ... les ondées rousses sont toujours ton paysage ...? :love:




Coucou, Joel!... 

 Maiwen rentre de vacances bientôt, je crois. 
 Les forums sont un peu dépeuplés en ce moment, mais il reste tout de même quelques fidèles!...


----------



## Freezy (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un super film, j'adore.




H-1 pout toi ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou !! et maiwenn dans tout ça??!!
> 
> 
> coucou bergere franswa human ..; etc .   franswa ... les ondées rousses sont toujours ton paysage ...? :love:



Salut Joel !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un super film, j'adore.



 J'ai aussi beaucoup aimé Strange Days. :love: Dommage que la ravissante *Kathryn Bigelow  *:love: ne réalise pas davantage de films...


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi beaucoup aimé Strange Days. :love: Dommage que la ravissante *Kathryn Bigelow  *:love: ne réalise pas davantage de films...



En effet, très bon aussi.
Le debut fait mal aux yeux...
:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

Bonne fin d'après-midi tout le monde!...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou !! et maiwenn dans tout ça??!!
> 
> 
> coucou bergere franswa human ..; etc .   franswa ... les ondées rousses sont toujours ton paysage ...? :love:


 'lu Jo, fait longtemps!


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un super film, j'adore.


 Avec Patrick Swayze ET Keanu Reeves !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Avec Patrick Swayze ET Keanu Reeves !  :love:



Il t'a fallu du temps pour le retrouver le Keanu ..      :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il t'as fallu du temps pour le retrouver le Keanu ..      :love:


 tout vient à temps à qui sait attendre !!!


----------



## Freezy (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tout vient à temps à qui sait attendre !!!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tout vient à temps à qui sait attendre !!!



On dit ça on dit ça ...


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit ça on dit ça ...


 et bien oui ! J'ai attendu et c'est venu !
Waiting, vidi, vici !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et bien oui ! J'ai attendu et c'est venu !
> Waiting, vidi, vici !



J'ai pas dit le contraire  ...


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

tu l'as juste sous entendu...


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

ouais


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as juste sous entendu...



Ah mais c'est pas pareil !    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais



Nan !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nan !


 Mais si j'te dis


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'te dis



Mais puisque je te dis que non !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais puisque je te dis que non !


 Mais heuuuuuu... C'est sûr que siiiiiii 



PS : c'est un super sujet de fl00d ça :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais heuuuuuu... C'est sûr que siiiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> PS : c'est un super sujet de fl00d ça :love:



Je te le répète ! Non ! 

PS : faut croire ... Mais tu me rattraperas pas  :love:


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te le répète ! Non !
> 
> PS : faut croire ... Mais tu me rattraperas pas  :love:


 Mais si un jour peut être...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais si un jour peut être...



Peut-être, mais non ...


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais non ...


 Je suis sûr que si


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 Quel temps magnifique en suisse :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que si



Je suis sûr que non !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que non !


 Ce n'est qu'une question de temps


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'une question de temps



Oui si j'arrête !


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

re hep houp lap hip.  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> re hep houp lap hip.  :hein:



Salut à toi ! 


Moi je vais y aller ! Bonne soirée !


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


C'est une image de la répartition par couleur des membres de macgé en Suisse ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui si j'arrête !


 Tu viens d'arrêter là ?


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !
> 
> 
> Moi je vais y aller ! Bonne soirée !



attends que je sniffe ta perruque avant.  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens d'arrêter là ?



Si tu fais 1500 d'ici ce soir on en reparlera !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais 1500 d'ici ce soir on en reparlera !


 pas envie


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> attends que je sniffe ta perruque avant.  :rateau:



Bon alors fait vite !


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors fait vite !



snnnniiiiiifffffffffffff.
humm ahh!!
ça fait du bien. merchi.     :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pas envie



C'est pas comme ça que tu vas avancer !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> attends que je sniffe ta perruque avant.  :rateau:


 y a quoi dedans ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> snnnniiiiiifffffffffffff.
> humm ahh!!
> ça fait du bien. merchi.     :love:  :love:  :rateau:




De rien .. :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a quoi dedans ? :rose:



TOP-SECRET.     :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme ça que tu vas avancer !


 Ouais mais c'est pas assez rapide comme ça...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais c'est pas assez rapide comme ça...



Question d'habitude !


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> TOP-SECRET.     :love:  :love:


 Pas grave, je sais ce qu'il fait avec sa perruque...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> TOP-SECRET.     :love:  :love:



Ben voilà une réponse ...


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Question d'habitude !


 Arrête de te la péter


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je sais ce qu'il fait avec sa perruque...



C'est pas une perruque !    




			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de te la péter !




Dans quel sens vont les bulles déjà ..?


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je sais ce qu'il fait avec sa perruque...



Si tu veut sniffer something, il y a la chiasse de Gregg qui sent la rose (il me l'a confirmé). 
  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une perruque !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah bon...

C'est un chapeau ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Août 2005)

Ici, les bulles remontent


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est une image de la répartition par couleur des membres de macgé en Suisse ?



Des mm/h... Si c'est du vent ça veut dire que c'est très très calme dans le ciel suisse...
Si c'est de la pluie, j'aimerais pas être juste sous le petit point violet qui apparaît


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

De la pluie à 40km/h ou 40 gouttes de pluie par heure?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

Et si là d'un coup, je me disais qu'au final je fais fausse route? Hein?  :mouais:





Ben j'aurais l'air d'un con... 


Enfin j'me comprends...      :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

ah non tu vas pas te remarier !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non tu vas pas te remarier !



 :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous, les Guinness m'attendent! :love:  
a+


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et si là d'un coup, je me disais qu'au final je fais fausse route? Hein?  :mouais:


Ah les hommes, ça veut jamais demander son chemin


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah les hommes, ça veut jamais demander son chemin


S si. "Puis-je ?"


----------



## toys (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est une image de la répartition par couleur des membres de macgé en Suisse ?


ce qui est pratique avec la météo suise s'est que ta pas besion de cliqué sur ton département en une vue ta la météo precise de tout le pays


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est pratique avec la météo suise s'est que ta pas besion de cliqué sur ton département en une vue ta la météo precise de tout le pays



ah bon ya des départements en Suisse?     
Tiens, Toys, j'ai été à Clisson dimanche dernier faire un tour (c'est tout mimi ce village.)    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

grep *poetry* /dev/null


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Supermoquette, je te propose une Kriek pour t'apaiser?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

un shoot de valium ou une autre benzo plus bourrin, peut-être


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

je déteste les bières belge au cas ou


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

aucun goût ce SM...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

Faut le sucer plus longtemps pour qu'il laisse découvrir tous ses arômes - parole de scout !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

sortez couvert qu'ils disaient


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

Vivent les camps d'hiver !


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

retour de boulot... c'est dur de s'y remettre, et de s'en remettre!

heureusement y'a l'apéro


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

rho j'ai fais fuir tout le monde    :rose:


----------



## prerima (18 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho j'ai fais fuir tout le monde    :rose:




Mais non, on est là nous !


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

plus moi, vais prendre ma douche      

a pluche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2005)

*BEER*


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BEER*



A la tienne..........
En tout cas, ta biere est Bonne.....
une autre...une autre....une autre.....




ps: le Bonjour de Nimes


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Salut, Macossinelle, le Bonjour aux nouveaux Perigourdains....


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

:rateau: à la votre  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi çà ?
> Peut pas dire boîte de nuit comme tout le monde !
> Cà frime avec des anglicismes pas chers... C'est quoi ce besoin de tout transformer pour avoir l'air branché ? :mouais:
> Allez box de night... çà le fait encore plus non ?
> ...



Et le second degré tu connais ??!:mouais:

Si tu ne peux pas faire la différence entre humour et serieux !!

C'est quoi ce besoin de poster pour faire la morale aux nioubes, pour commenter et critiquer les posts des autres, genre je m'ennuie tellement que je donne mon avis sur tout !

Très désagréable !!!


----------



## Gregg (18 Août 2005)

Salut par ici


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

:love:  :love:  peace les zamis  :love:  :love: 

c'est les vacances après tout   

buvez en un autre 

un ptit  lien pour Finn        


ps: "Respect, tu fais honneur à la dynastie des Piss"


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut par ici



salut gregg


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

plus qu'un petit effort et je passe les 50 post


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

allez hop puisque c'eest ça je passe à la kro


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!! 
vas y molo ti'puch


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

promis pas plus de 2 kros en meme temps! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *BEER*




Yes ? :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Macossinelle, le Bonjour aux nouveaux Perigourdains....



Hello !


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Août 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

-uncousindepatienceetlongueurdetemps- a dit:
			
		

> *BEER*


Excusez le, il voulait dire:

*BURP*


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

Et moi voilà comme promis à la lettre F


----------



## Universe player (18 Août 2005)

les floodeurs :coucou !!!!
Comment ca va ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !!!



 Salut toute seule!... 

 Enfin, j'espère que nous allons tout de même être quelques-uns, mais bon... 
 Nous verrons bien.


----------



## toys (19 Août 2005)

toujours les même qui tienne le contoire!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toujours les même qui tienne le contoire!





Tant qu'on ne nous l'enlève pas, le comptoir, il faut bien quelques personnes pour en prendre soin!...


----------



## toys (19 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on ne nous l'enlève pas, le comptoir, il faut bien quelques personnes pour en prendre soin!...


tu la dit henry
bon dans tout ca je part me couché mes vieux rentre demain de vacance et j'ai une tête de déterré!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu la dit henry
> bon dans tout ca je part me couché mes vieux rentre demain de vacance et j'ai une tête de déterré!



 Comme sur la photo de ta fiche?... :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu la dit henry
> bon dans tout ca je part me couché mes vieux rentre demain de vacance et j'ai une tête de déterré!



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## toys (19 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


en fait je peut pas dormir!
donc je viens de prendre des truc et d'ici 30 a 45 mn je devrais réussir!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait je peut pas dormir!
> donc je viens de prendre des truc et d'ici 30 a 45 mn je devrais réussir!



 Prends un bouquin, et attends que les cachets fassent leur effet... :sleep: Non?...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

Un angelot floodeur ne se promènerait-il pas dans les parages?... 








​


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Août 2005)

bonne journée de flood


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Hello la Floodcompany !


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour  les floodeurs matinaux  

Bonne journée :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

7h de toshop pour 500.-, c'est pas beau la vie ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 7h de toshop pour 500.-, c'est pas beau la vie ?


500 carottes.?.haricots?...patates???


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 7h de toshop pour 500.-, c'est pas beau la vie ?


Non, c'est pas beau ta vie...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

francs suisses, sale européen


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2005)

............ ........... pas de gros mots!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

bite ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2005)

Quatre lettres.... pô mieux !


----------



## Vent du Sud (19 Août 2005)

voilà une très bonne entrée en matière...


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

pff, bandes d'obsédés.    

B pour B
. pour o
. pour n
. pour j
. pour o
. pour u
. pour r

=> Bonjour. :hein:

ah, ya des fois où il faut tout expliquer comme à la maternelle...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pff, bandes d'obsédés.



On m'appelle? :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Nan, pas toi : SM


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bite ?


 encore ?


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Ah ! comme quoi je suis pas le seul immature ici


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Bon on l'aurait deviné sans ça...


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon on l'aurait deviné sans ça...


 ouais d'abord


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Ca c'est bin vrai...


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Meme po vrai ! Na


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Hello Ned, desolé j'ai pas pris le temps de répondre a ton message, mais on se catch des que t'as un peu de temps libre


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

*Glissons !*


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Oups, attention qu'il te glisse pas des mains


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

*T'inquiètes !, même si, y'aura toujours quelqu'un pour le ramasser*


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

C'est justement ce qu'il me fait peur !


----------



## Vent du Sud (19 Août 2005)

faut se pencher du bon côté, c'est simple...


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Pas du coté sud quoi


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

Vent du Sud, bienvenu chez les fous.


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement ce qu'il me fait peur !


*Détends toi, tout va bien se passer, au début, ça surprend , mais après, tout va bien *


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Vent du Sud, bienvenu chez les fous.



Tu crois vraiment que ce nioube serait venu direct au bar si c'etait pas un habitué


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

et dire que tout est parti d'une "bite"...


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Détends toi, tout va bien se passer, au début, ça surprend , mais après, tout va bien *



*ça fait du bien d'avoir des hommes d'experiences a ces cotés :rose:*


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que ce nioube serait venu direct au bar si c'etait pas un habitué



les fous savent reconnaître leur frères.


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et dire que tout est parti d'une "bite"...



Bah ouai, celle d'Adam !


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouai, celle d'Adam !


*Et les emmerdes avec sa côte *


----------



## tantoillane (19 Août 2005)

il était bon ce petit restaurant     

:love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Ah oué, lequel?


----------



## Gregg (19 Août 2005)

Salut a vous tous les floodeurs


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

ça pour une surprise...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/vbs.flipe.html


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Ouai ! un flipper a installer pour windows


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Comment ça va bien ?


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hello les floodeurs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Comment ça va bien ?



 hep !!
bah yes everything's alright.    :love:


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

J'avais pas vu que tu m'avais :casse: Charlub..ben aux oubliettes depuis un moment le mini de bob


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu que tu m'avais :casse: Charlub..ben aux oubliettes depuis un moment le mini de bob


 :rateau: Toujours le pacte


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

399 points discos  ça commence à devenir bon


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 399 points discos  ça commence à devenir bon


Ouaip c'est denrée rare de nos jours...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

seulement ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seulement ?


Oh toi le nouveau nioub hein


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Jtrouve que c'est déja pas mal non ?


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Tiens salut Spyro, justement il me manque 10 points pour faire un chiffre rond


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Abinmerdalor, avec mon +13 çà va pas faire le compte :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Tiens salut Spyro, justement il me manque 10 points pour faire un chiffre rond




*Avec un pif paf rouge bien senti *
tu gagneras le droit de ne pas quémander les 20 points qui te manqueront pour obtenir ton chiffre rond...


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Abinmerdalor, avec mon +13 çà va pas faire le compte :casse:



:love: je suis vraiment une b...en calcul, en fait il me manque encore 6 points :hein:


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avec un pif paf rouge bien senti *
> tu gagneras le droit de ne pas quémander les 20 points qui te manqueront pour obtenir ton chiffre rond...




C'etait exceptionnel :rose:


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

Les vagues sont là :love: :love: :love:


@plustard


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avec un pif paf rouge bien senti *
> tu gagneras le droit de ne pas quémander les 20 points qui te manqueront pour obtenir ton chiffre rond...


*Khààààlala, ce style inimitable, direct là où ça fait mal, ça m'a bien manqué ces derniers temps *


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> :love: je suis vraiment une b...en calcul, en fait il me manque encore 6 points :hein:



bite ?


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> bite ?



Cette fois Oui


----------



## tantoillane (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah oué, lequel?



Léon de Bruxelles, j'ai évité l'indigestion de moules grâce aux profitroles


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Léon de Bruxelles, j'ai évité l'indigestion de moules grâce aux profitroles




Ah vui, je suis un fan de moules moi aussi (...) mais bizarrement je suis jamais trop tenté a l'idée d'en manger a Paris, j'attend sagement la fin de l'année pour les deguster dans mon pti resto préféré a Porticcio


----------



## tantoillane (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah vui, je suis un fan de moules moi aussi (...) mais bizarrement je suis jamais trop tenté a l'idée d'en manger a Paris, j'attend sagement la fin de l'année pour les deguster dans mon pti resto préféré a Porticcio



Ouais, je sais c'est jamais aussi bien à Paris, mais ça fait du bien de s'assoir et de commender de temps en temps........ et d'ouvrir son portefeuille à la fin.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne..........
> En tout cas, ta biere est Bonne.....
> une autre...une autre....une autre.....
> 
> ...




alors, elle a bien fini votre soirée.....
La Sagesse, le Purfils & co, je vous salue..........


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avec un pif paf rouge bien senti *
> tu gagneras le droit de ne pas quémander les 20 points qui te manqueront pour obtenir ton chiffre rond...


Tu le fais descendre de 10 à toi tout seul ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

non je l'aide


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah vui, je suis un fan de moules moi aussi


T'aurais pu essayer de faire une contrepèterie quand même


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Août 2005)

'jour MacGe


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu essayer de faire une contrepèterie quand même


*Un flan de boules peut-être ? *


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

'alut todos lé moundo 

On rentre de Barcelona pleins de souvenirs dans la tête, mais moins de neurones...

Faut que je change mon avatar car il est pas assez bronzé...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

regarde celui de docévil il habite pas loin


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> regarde celui de docévil il habite pas loin



Il aurait du mettre de la crème... pas sérieux ce doc...

D'un autre coté, il vit dans le ciel, les rayons sont plus costauds !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

bon , je vais pas tarder a repartir en Week end, tranquille.....
hop, verification des horaires de train.....


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon , je vais pas tarder a repartir en Week end, tranquille.....
> hop, verification des horaires de train.....


Ca c'est un jour attendu...
 

Moi aussi le vendredi c'est un jour attendu : ya Kholanta !!!


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu essayer de faire une contrepèterie quand même



Je trouvais ça trop facile   Mici sm    :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je trouvais ça trop facile


Et ??    

Moi ça m'a jamais arrêté


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ??
> 
> Moi ça m'a jamais arrêté



*bien vrai ça*
y'a du bon de céder à la facilité et se laisser aller à quelque blague bien débile qui horripilera l'assemblée par sa légèreté


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *bien vrai ça*y'a du bon de céder à la facilité et se laisser aller à quelque blague bien débile qui horripilera l'assemblée par sa légèreté cool:


*
Ouais ! une vraie défonce *


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Avec peut-être même * un brin de vulgarité bon enfant !  :love:


*Certes ! il en faut aussi !*


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

Go, 
Passez un bon Week end les filles.....me casse........


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Feignasse Stook


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> y'a du bon de céder à la facilité et se laisser aller à quelque blague bien débile qui horripilera l'assemblée par sa légèreté


Comment peut on être horripilé par la légèreté ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Hello


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais ! une vraie défonce *





*Mouais, enfin*
pour la défonce je connais mieux tout de même...


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais, enfin*
> pour la défonce je connais mieux tout de même...



*Ah? Etrange   je pensais pourtant.....non, rien, laisse ..*


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hello



Salut Cor !


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Salut Rouflaquettes, Heu... frisettes, blondounet quoi.
Mais d'ou vien ce personnage en fait?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Salut Rouflaquettes, Heu... frisettes, blondounet quoi.
> Mais d'ou vien ce personnage en fait?



Salut NED !  

C'est le perso d'une série anglaise !


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut NED !
> 
> C'est le perso d'une série anglaise !


Qui s'appelle????


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Rinapéter


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rinapéter



Comment tu connais toi !??  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'appelle????



Black Books !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Black Books !



Whoa, Black Books (Bam-ba-Lam) 

ahbincépaçà


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Black Books !


Connait po ?
ca à l'air drôle?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Whoa, Black Books (Bam-ba-Lam)
> 
> ahbincépaçà



Tu chantes comme la casserole qui te sert de fondement !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Connait po ?
> ca à l'air drôle?



Une des meilleurs !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

*t'imagines le truc ?*
La petite maison dans la prairie en long métrage. À la fin du film, tu sors de la salle et tu te jettes d'un pont.




 :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'après cela, à part _"L'amour du risque"_ y aura plus rien comme séries nazes à adapter au grand écran, qui n'en réclamait pas tant !


C'est très bien l'amour du risque


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *t'imagines le truc ?*
> La petite maison dans la prairie en long métrage. À la fin du film, tu sors de la salle et tu te jettes d'un pont.
> :rateau:



Y'a mieux que ça dans le film de cinoch qui vaut pas un clou d'après une serie :
BRICE DE NICE !!!
 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *t'imagines le truc ?*
> La petite maison dans la prairie en long métrage. À la fin du film, tu sors de la salle et tu te jettes d'un pont.
> 
> 
> ...



Pitin© deux heures à voir le père Ingalls couper du bois tout en récitant la bible et l'envoyer à Mankato (la ville du coin, je précise... :rateau: ), le tout sur grand écran y a de quoi ...


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

re hip plaf pouf rah!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> re hip plaf pouf rah!


*Et voilà*
on était bien, là, à causer de conneries et faut maintenant, là, précisément, qu'il y en ait un qui vienne nous fatiguer les rétines avec ses coucou bonjour...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Attends là tu parles d'*un chef-d'½uvre.*
> :love:
> 
> Je crois que si je revoyais l'épisode avec le vieux croque-mort juif _(vous vous souvenez de l'épisode avec le vieux croque-mort juif ???)_, je pleurerais *pareil* qu'à 10, 13, 17, 22, 25 et 29 ans !
> ...



Celui avec une longue barbe un long manteau et un chapeau, tous deux noirs ? :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et voilà*
> il y en ait un qui vienne nous fatiguer les rétines



achète toi des lunettes.   
rince toi le cerveau.   
voilà.


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Attention en matière de fatigage de rétine il est connaisseur, il fait ça tout le temps lui avec son avatar


----------



## teo (19 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde !

Juste pour dire là je fais du squattage de connexion Airport, j'ai fait acheté un iMac à ma mère et y'a un gulu qui a pas protégé sa connexion  Haut débit gratos au lieu du 56Ko 


Apluss


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

*Salut à toi camarade vacancier*
dépêche toi de rentrer, qu'on finalise nos petits projets !

_Ca commence à s'animer_


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !
> 
> Juste pour dire là je fais du squattage de connexion Airport, j'ai fait acheté un iMac à ma mère et y'a un gulu qui a pas protégé sa connexion  Haut débit gratos au lieu du 56Ko
> 
> ...


 Ça devient de plus en plus fréquent  C'est trop bien :love:


Je les remercie


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Bouh y'a personne qui flood !!  Pourtant c'est plus l'heure de l'apéro ..! 

C'est trop tristre je vais faire la vaisselle !!


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !
> 
> Juste pour dire là je fais du squattage de connexion Airport, j'ai fait acheté un iMac à ma mère et y'a un gulu qui a pas protégé sa connexion  Haut débit gratos au lieu du 56Ko
> 
> ...



Il y a encore qui ont le sens du partage dans ce bas monde


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Août 2005)

_Bonne soirée à tous!_


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Je reviens de la vaisselle et a part une brave apparition de Ginette...Rien ! Aucun changement ! 

Bon...bâ alors je vais parler toute seule !!! peut-être que je fais fuir les gens !


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Bonne soirée à tous!_


buona sera


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

PLus que 9 post et je suis à 1OO !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> buona sera



Bonsoir à toi !!!  !! :love:


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de la vaisselle et a part une brave apparition de Ginette...Rien ! Aucun changement !
> 
> Bon...bâ alors je vais parler toute seule !!! peut-être que je fais fuir les gens !



Mais non,tu fais pas fuire les gens 
c'est koh lanta ce soir :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non,tu fais pas fuire les gens
> c'est koh lanta ce soir :rateau:



Je comprends mieux !!!!


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> PLus que 9 post et je suis à 1OO !!



et qu'est ce que ça te fait? Tu changes de statut ou pas? m'en souviens plus
:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est ce que ça te fait? Tu changes de statut ou pas? m'en souviens plus
> :rateau:


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.  :love:



c'est pas grave, merci pour l'intention:love:


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2005)

bon vais manger mon bout de pizza  
@ plus


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! 
Z'avez vu ? J'ai un nouvel avatar ! Il vous plaît ?    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde !
> Z'avez vu ? J'ai un nouvel avatar ! Il vous plaît ?    :rose:


Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Pierrou (19 Août 2005)

chatlut tout le monde 
Joli avatar iNano  :love:


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


Tu ne l'aimes pas ?   
Chais pas... C'est vrai que Calvin était mignon...  :love:


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> chatlut tout le monde
> Joli avatar iNano  :love:


Hello Pierrou ! 
Merci, je ne sais pas si c'est définitif...   C'est une autre ugly doll, un collègue de l'avatar de Virpeen... :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne l'aimes pas ?


C'est à dire que c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait mais habituellement j'aime pas trop qu'on change d'avatar juste après avoir reçu un smiley      

Sinon, non, il est très mignon...  :love: :mouais:


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait mais habituellement j'aime pas trop qu'on change d'avatar juste après avoir reçu un smiley
> 
> Sinon, non, il est très mignon...  :love: :mouais:


A vrai dire, Virpeen en bavait un peu avec Calvin, et Ice Bat (c'est son nom) lui posera peut être moins de problèmes...     En tout cas, c'est un changement mûrement réfléchi... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, Virpeen en bavait un peu avec Calvin, et Ice Bat (c'est son nom) lui posera peut être moins de problèmes...     En tout cas, c'est un changement mûrement réfléchi... :rose:


Ah ouaip genre comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouaip genre comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waouh ! T'es trop Spyro !  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Cette fois c'est sur, je le garde !!!


----------



## Pierrou (19 Août 2005)

Tu te rapelles ce que j'ai dit il y a déjà quelques semaines sur les "Ugly Doll" ? :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait mais habituellement j'aime pas trop qu'on change d'avatar juste après avoir reçu un smiley




*Moi, par contre mon cher Spyro*
Je sais que cela te fait plaisir, je garderai toujours mon avatar maintenant que j'ai mon ananacoucou !


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro._ 
Pétard !  :hein: Dès que je pourrai, t'auras mon coup de boule... :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Moi, par contre mon cher Spyro*
> Je sais que cela te fait plaisir, je garderai toujours mon avatar maintenant que j'ai mon ananacoucou !



Jusqu'à nouvel ordre je garde le mien... Solidarnosc! Merci à tous les deux ; smiley et avatar


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rapelles ce que j'ai dit il y a déjà quelques semaines sur les "Ugly Doll" ? :rateau:


Que tu les trouvais ugly ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Plus que 3posts !!! Quelle émotion  

(Et non Ti'Punch ne me rattrapera pas  ou pas pour l'instant !!  )


----------



## Nexka (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, non, il est très mignon... :love: :mouais:


 
Ah ben forcement des qu'il y a des ailes   

Euh Inano, moi je préférais l'ancien  ( _Au moins il fesait pas concurence  )_


Nan il est trop mimi celui là  :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben forcement des qu'il y a des ailes


Toi aussi t'en as des ailes ma ptite fée  :love: :love: :love:

_Et puis sinon avec ton avatar actuel t'as aussi des ailes X   _


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben forcement des qu'il y a des ailes
> 
> Euh Inano, moi je préférais l'ancien  ( _Au moins il fesait pas concurence  )_
> 
> ...


Merci Nexka !    :love: 
Toujours en vacances ?


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Août 2005)

je rentre du boulot... une bonne douche et une bonne nuit


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je rentre du boulot... une bonne douche et une bonne nuit



A cette heure ??!


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Bon 100ème post sera pour vous souhaiter une Bonne Nuit !!!  




​


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Que c'est kitch !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Vous avez vu j'ai trois étoiles !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

moi j'en vois qu'une...


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Bon je vais aller me coucher...et arreter de poster des conneries !!  

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait personne pour feter mes 100 posts !!!  je suis un peu tristre  ! mais bon on fetera ça en rentrant hein ? (Prerima, Finn, Ginette, Ti'punch !!! je vous invite officiellement a venir feter mon 100ème post autour d'une bouteille de ZuZu  (non je ne parle pas que d'alcool !) et d'un jeu de tarot ! dès qu'on rentre...hein ? :rose:





​


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

salut cossinelle !
vive tes trois étoiles !
je viens tout juste d'en avoir deux ;-)


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

les floodeur de l'espace


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

une connerie


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

ben ouais, j'avais envie de dire une connerie... 






:mouais:
ok, dodo...


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, j'avais envie de dire une connerie...


Et au lieu de ça tu l'as tapé sur ton clavier... Ah ben bravo


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2005)

Félicitations MACcossinelle pour cette troisième étoile !!!


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, j'avais envie de dire une connerie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sa vas toujours pas mieux! tu pence a prendre tes pillulles?


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations MACcossinelle pour cette troisième étoile !!!


pour une étoile elle gagne un point sur ses ailles


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

j'ai un nouvelle avatar!
voici wouf et miaou quand je rentre a la maison ! :love: :love: :love:

  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations MACcossinelle pour cette troisième étoile !!!



Merci !!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un nouvelle avatar!
> voici wouf et miaou quand je rentre a la maison ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> :love:



Pas mal ce nouvel avatar !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais aller me coucher...et arreter de poster des conneries !!
> 
> C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait personne pour feter mes 100 posts !!!  je suis un peu tristre  ! mais bon on fetera ça en rentrant hein ? (Prerima, Finn, Ginette, Ti'punch !!! je vous invite officiellement a venir feter mon 100ème post autour d'une bouteille de ZuZu  (non je ne parle pas que d'alcool !) et d'un jeu de tarot ! dès qu'on rentre...hein ? :rose:
> 
> ...



Merde j'ai loupé ça !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ce nouvel avatar !


ils sont pas mignon tout les deux ! il se sont pas vue pendant 3 semaine du fait des vacances alors la ils était trop heureux ils se quitte plus!  :love: 

comment vas tu mon stargazeur!


star gazeur !!!  tu est pétoman!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils sont pas mignon tout les deux ! il se sont pas vue pendant 3 semaine du fait des vacances alors la ils était trop heureux ils se quitte plus!  :love:
> 
> comment vas tu mon stargazeur!
> 
> ...



Ca va bien ! 

Petoman ? Non, sauf si les bulles descendent au lieu de monter !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Petoman ? Non, sauf si les bulles descendent au lieu de monter !


c'était juste une question conne mais bon j'ai essayer


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste une question conne mais bon j'ai essayer



C'est surtout gazer pas gazeur !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout gazer pas gazeur !


mais je prononce toujours gazeur s'est une déformation du a mon taux de gaz je pence!

sa a une signification particulière ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais je prononce toujours gazeur s'est une déformation du a mon taux de gaz je pence!
> 
> sa a une signification particulière ?



Oui !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui !


oui et ..... 

bon tu veut pas le dire :sniff:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui et .....
> 
> bon tu veut pas le dire :sniff:



Non je fais des posts en plus ...


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je fais des posts en plus ...


Malin le Star ! Bon, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne nuit !  :sleep:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je fais des posts en plus ...


s'est star floodeur alors


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Bien alors ... On décompose le pseudo .. 

star = étoile  to gaze = scruter, observer.
Stargazer = Celui qui observe les étoiles. Un astronome quoi ! 

Mais dans le langage courant le terme est utilisé pour désigné une personne qui a toujours la tête dans les étoiles, les nuages, rêveuse.

C'est aussi le nom d'une espèce d'orchidée.

Et c'est aussi le nom du premier vaisseau que Jean-Luc Picard a commandé dans Star Trek ... 
:rateau:

C'est mon pseudo pour ces 3 raisons et parce que j'aime bien les sonorités de ce mot !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Malin le Star ! Bon, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne nuit !  :sleep:



Oui hein ? 

Bonne nuit à toi ! :love:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien alors ... On décompose le pseudo ..
> 
> star = étoile  to gaze = scruter, observer.
> Stargazer = Celui qui observe les étoiles. Un astronome quoi !
> ...



bonne réponce tu la pas choisie ou hazard toi!
tien voila kasparof


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est star floodeur alors



T'as pas tort ... c'est le nom donné par papa !  

D'ailleurs si tu regarde le lien de mon smiley : spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/*starflood*.gif tu verras que c'est indiqué dedans !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tort ... c'est le nom donné par papa !
> 
> D'ailleurs si tu regarde le lien de mon smiley http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/*starflood*.gif tu verras que c'est indiqué dedans !


ha oui pas mal j'ai visé dans le mille emil

il se demerde pas mal en smiley je vient e tenté de faire le mien sa donne un truc tout moche!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha oui pas mal j'ai visé dans le mille emil
> 
> il se demerde pas mal en smiley je vient e tenté de faire le mien sa donne un truc tout moche!



Oui mais il est pas de Spyro mon smiley, il ne fait que l'héberger ! 

C'est "papa" qui l'a fait !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il est pas de Spyro mon smiley, il ne fait que l'héberger !
> 
> C'est "papa" qui l'a fait !


il bosse bien "papa" alors et même spyro! 

je reteste pour mon chat mais s'est pas gagnier!


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

je laisse tombé la création graphique !
il resemble plus a un barbapapa orange qu'a un chat mon truc!

bon j'ai un enterrement de vie de graçon demain faudrait que je me couche!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je laisse tombé la création graphique !
> il resemble plus a un barbapapa orange qu'a un chat mon truc!
> 
> bon j'ai un enterrement de vie de graçon demain faudrait que je me couche!



Oui faut être en forme pour ce genre de choses !


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

lut les nuiteux...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> lut les nuiteux...



Salut NED !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut être en forme pour ce genre de choses !


en plus je suis chauffeur demain.
no drink no drogue tel est la bonne solution pour une vie saine, mais apres s'est toujours les même qui conduisse. 

coucou ned


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

T'as aussi un chien Toys?


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as aussi un chien Toys?


oui et un hamster geant qui vie dans le jardin des foi il dort avec le chat quand il font la seiste pendant l'aprem.
et un petit frère aussi mais je sais pas si ça compte dans les animaux


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Et vous savez d'où vient l'Avatar de Globalcut?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et vous savez d'où vient l'Avatar de Globalcut?



De la série Bob l'éponge ... C'est un des perso !


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De la série Bob l'éponge ... C'est un des perso !


MMM tu connais pas son nom au perso?


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> MMM tu connais pas son nom au perso?


non j'ai jamais vue bob l'éponge s'est bien ce truc! ou s'est juste du au gros coup de pub !


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

C'est bon je l'ai c'est carlo tantacules !!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon je l'ai c'est carlo tantacules !!



Voilà de rien !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Mais va falloir y aller ! 

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## iTof (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai jamais vue bob l'éponge s'est bien ce truc! ou s'est juste du au gros coup de pub !


 en tout cas mes gamins se marrent lorsqu'ils le regardent...

 everybody


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais va falloir y aller !
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !


fait des bisous aux mouton de mas part!
fait de beaux rêve!

je suis en train de concoté une petite compille pour allez joué au lazert ball demain ça vas être jungle partie.


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas mes gamins se marrent lorsqu'ils le regardent...
> 
> everybody


 a toi (ture) 



 :hein:    bon ok je sors


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais va falloir y aller !
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !



 Ainsi donc tu t'en vas quand j'arrive!... 
 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, la Bergère!...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bonne fin de nuit à toi, la Bergère!...



 Et Bonsoir les autres!...


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

T'es vraiment un nocture Human-Fly, on te voit pas de la journée toi...  
Mais peut-être as tu un parent des carpates, ce qui t'empecherai de suporter la lumière du soleil?
 :affraid:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et Bonsoir les autres!...


coucou human  toujours a l'heure.
pour un foi je suis la avant toi!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un nocture Human-Fly, on te voit pas de la journée toi...
> Mais peut-être as tu un parent des carpates, ce qui t'empecherai de suporter la lumière du soleil?
> :affraid:



Comment as-tu deviné?... 










Salut à toi, Ned!...


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-tu deviné?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai de la famille dans le coin,
 j'ai des canines assez longues aussi...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de la famille dans le coin,
> j'ai des canines assez longues aussi...



 Je croyais que c'était surtout les oreilles, que tu avais longues!...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 Je te sens en tous cas bien au fait des habitudes des noctambules toi aussi...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était surtout les oreilles, que tu avais longues!...
> Je te sens en tous cas bien au fait des habitudes des noctambules toi aussi...


trop de force,en lui sommeil.
sommeil,il ne peut pas, temps que force ne se fatigueras pas!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trop de force,en lui sommeil.
> sommeil,il ne peut pas, temps que force ne se fatigueras pas!



 Ce doit être ça!...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être ça!...


le même probleme, en ce moment, j'ai.
défoulloire, il lui faut.
et dans le bon sens, parlé.


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Changage de couche, pro je deviens.
Balance de transat, expert j'en prends le chemin...
:bebe:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Changage de couche, pro je deviens.
> Balance de transat, expert j'en prends le chemin...
> :bebe:


la sagesse est avec toi alors!


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la sagesse est avec toi alors!


Oui je crois aussi que je vais bientôt arreter de taper mon bon vieux G4 !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Changage de couche, pro je deviens.
> Balance de transat, expert j'en prends le chemin...
> :bebe:



Tu dois t'étonner toi-même de ces nouvelle compétences!... 

 Ce qui nous fait 700 pages de flood pour ce deuxième et sans doute dernier bar des floodeurs!...


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

he ben 700 !!!
ca va vite...
Bon allé dodo le Yoda...
@+


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> he ben 700 !!!
> ca va vite...
> Bon allé dodo le Yoda...
> @+



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, ami vert du système DAGOBAH!...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

668 heu non 669 message dans ce bar en 700 pages


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 668 heu non 669 message dans ce bar en 700 pages



 Tu parles des tiens, là?...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles des tiens, là?...


oui sa fait moins de 1 par page vas falloir que je flood plus


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

bon aller je vais dans mon lit on a une grosse journée demain.

bisous et faite de bio rêves.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui sa fait moins de 1 par page vas falloir que je flood plus



 C'est une simple question de volonté!... 
 Et je te sens motivé, là!... 



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais dans mon lit on a une grosse journée demain.
> 
> bisous et faite de bio rêves.



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Août 2005)

bonne journée    

je suis tout émotionné... c'est le premier post du bar des flooders depuis que le soleil s'est levé  :love:  :love: 

amis floodeurs, reveillez vous ! je suis sur que les doigts vous demangent  :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> (Et non Ti'Punch ne me rattrapera pas  ou pas pour l'instant !!  )



pas grave 
  je 'ai nullement l'intentiion de te rattrapper... qui aurait l'idée de courir apres des coccinelles!!! en plus je sais meme pas conduire un cervolant    :rateau:   

bravo pour tes 100 et qq posts


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien alors ... On décompose le pseudo ..
> 
> star = étoile  to gaze = scruter, observer.
> Stargazer = Celui qui observe les étoiles. Un astronome quoi !
> ...


Les Bergers aussi regardaient les étoiles... C'est pourquoi Venus a ce nom...

Et puis Starg ne floode pas, il répond


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la sagesse est avec toi alors!


Non, elle est avec le pur fils


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle est avec le pur fils


 au pieu???


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> au pieu???


le connaissant, sans doute


----------



## mikoo (20 Août 2005)

B......   :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (20 Août 2005)

Déjà 700 :rose:


----------



## duracel (20 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà 700 :rose:



Et ce n'est pas e,core fini.


----------



## Franswa (20 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas e,core fini.


 Avec tes piles, c'est normal :rateau:


----------



## duracel (20 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Avec tes piles, c'est normal :rateau:



Ben oui, je ne peux pas m'arrêter. 
Et y'en a qui en patissent forcément.


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà 700 :rose:


 
P'tain! 701!


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle est avec le pur fils






			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> au pieu???






			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le connaissant, sans doute





C'est pas bientôt fini oui ? 

Bon, c'est vrai, j'étais avec le purfils et je lui changais sa couche, au pieu ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> au pieu???




*Jalouse ?*


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les Bergers aussi regardaient les étoiles... C'est pourquoi Venus a ce nom...
> 
> Et puis Starg ne floode pas, il répond



C'est vrai aussi !

Et puis je vois que tu commences à comprendre c'est bien !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien alors ... On décompose le pseudo ..
> 
> star = étoile  to gaze = scruter, observer.
> Stargazer = Celui qui observe les étoiles. Un astronome quoi !
> ...




 Très bonnes raisons d'avoir choisi ce pseudo!


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

_*Bonjour *_les répondeurs du bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà un week-end qui s'annonce bien, non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour *_les répondeurs du bar !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oui, impeccable!... 
 Avec un beau temps comme ça, il n'y a plus qu'à regarder la télé!... :rateau: Ou aller au cinéma, éventuellement...  
 Mais on peut aussi flooder!...


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour *_les répondeurs du bar !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vi: Franche Foire au château de Franchimont et comme le dit Human-Fly, avec le temps qu'il fait, je me réjouis d'y monter.  

Heureusement que la cervoise y coule à flot! Ca aidera. Et puis il suffit de se trouver une place à l'abri dans les casemates et hop! tout va bien!


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

Bah quoi ???
Il pleut pas (enfin pas depuis ce matin ici... )
Il fait pas trop chaud. Pas vraiment froid non plus !

Une pointe de soleil et ce serait parfait !
Là c'est juste bien, non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ???
> Il pleut pas (enfin pas depuis ce matin ici... )
> Il fait pas trop chaud. Pas vraiment froid non plus !
> 
> ...



 Tu n'as finalement pas complètement tord... 
 Juste bien pour flooder!...


----------



## Franswa (20 Août 2005)

pecap pour la journée


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pecap pour la journée



pecap ???...


----------



## Franswa (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> pecap ???...


 Expression :

-Comment ça va ?

-Pecap et toi ?

Pecap = impeccable


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Expression :
> 
> -Comment ça va ?
> 
> ...



 Pecap pour moi aussi, alors!...


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2005)

Hep!!!! 

Pour ceux qui ont canal+ : N'oubliez pas ce soir de regarder BAYONNE :love: Toulouse!!!
C'est le premier match de L'Aviron Bayonnais 

Aller L'Aviron :love:


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Ha heu ouai !
Allez le jambon de Bayonne j'adore....
 :rateau:


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

Bayonne Bayonne BaAAayoOOONNNNe


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Août 2005)

Ce soir, les deux derniers episodes de Lost....il faudra attendre un an avant de connaitre la suite...comment vais je attendre?? comment supporter cette angoisse...un samedi sans Lost, c'est comme une pizza sans anchois, un ron ron sans whiskas, Zidane sans adidas...
Désespérant....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bayonne Bayonne BaAAayoOOONNNNe



Elle venait donc de là Dalida ..?


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hep!!!!


Allez ! euh... Vivu u Aviron Bayonnais !!!! (Patoch' me corrigera  )


----------



## mikoo (20 Août 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, les deux derniers episodes de Lost....il faudra attendre un an avant de connaitre la suite...comment vais je attendre?? comment supporter cette angoisse...un samedi sans Lost, c'est comme une pizza sans anchois, un ron ron sans whiskas, Zidane sans adidas...
> Désespérant....



oui, terrible cette attente...  :rose:    
tu peut ajouter aussi : un sashimi sans wasabi.


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tu peut ajouter aussi : un sashimi sans wasabi.



C'est fort le wazabi.


----------



## mikoo (20 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort le wazabi.



mais qu'es ce que c'est bon avec du poisson cru...    :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Août 2005)

Roberto, tu ne connais pas Lost??? mais tu es perdu ou quoi???


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'es ce que c'est bon avec du poisson cru...    :love:



Tout seul aussi ... :rateau:


----------



## iTof (20 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'es ce que c'est bon avec du poisson cru...    :love:


 ah ben avec mon broyeur à végétaux, je suis en train d'en faire en ce moment


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ah ben avec mon broyeur à végétaux, je suis en train d'en faire en ce moment



Ah ça quand on a les outils pour ..


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Putain je me rendais pas compte._
> 
> :affraid:
> Depuis ma naissance, je passe *TOUS MES SAMEDIS sans exception* sans Lost !
> ...



C'est vrai ça. C'est quoi? 

On veut un résumé des 2653 épisodes précédents.


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça. C'est quoi?
> 
> On veut un résumé des 2653 épisodes précédents.


J'ai pas la télé...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Août 2005)

Bonsoir MacGe!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir MacGe!



 Bonsoir à toi!...


----------



## Franswa (20 Août 2005)

Bon appétit :love:


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Bon app !
Moi ce soir c'est pizza creme fraiche, coppa, fromage, lardons, oeuf....MIAM !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon app !
> Moi ce soir c'est pizza creme fraiche, coppa, fromage, lardons, oeuf....MIAM !!!



 Tu m'en mets l'eau à la bouche... :love:
 J'espère que tu as aussi de l'huile pimentée... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2005)

Moi ce soir c'est..... tiens je sais pas.... on va voir ce qu'il y a dans le congélo 



PIAF: Bonjour tout le monde au fait !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Août 2005)

Bonne soirée à tous, je vous quitte...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

coucouuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!! 



me revoila , rentré depuis 1h environ , claqué archi fatiguée :sleep:  :sleep: 
9 heures de route pour 450 miserables kilometres   
merci la suisse et ses jolis bouchons , ralentissements et pluie battante !!! :mouais:  :mouais: 


d'un coup avec 5h de retard pas de poussage de caddys a carrouf et 
le frigo vide pour le w.e. a venir !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

super, je commence un regime !!


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2005)

Hello Roberta ! Bon retour à toi  ! 
Et ces quelques jours en Italie, alors ???


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à vous !!!...   

J'espère que vous passez tous une agréable soirée devant Lost ou autre ... 
J'ai froid... mes petites mimines ont du mal à ne pas congeler contre le clavier..!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2005)

Mais vous etes tous des sales drogués de Lost ici !!!!!!! 












Moi aussi ...... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

vraiment tres peperes et surtout tres grosse dispute avec fifille 
qui a gachés ces quelques jours de vacances !! :hein:


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à vous !!!...
> 
> J'espère que vous passez tous une agréable soirée devant Lost ou autre ...
> J'ai froid... mes petites mimines ont du mal à ne pas congeler contre le clavier..!


D'un autre côté, allumer le chauffage au moi d'août, ça le fait pas
Tu es dehors pour avoir si froid ? ou au fin fond de la Bretagne

Bonsoir les répondeurs (© Stargazer) !


----------



## Pierrou (20 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> JJ'ai froid... mes petites mimines ont du mal à ne pas congeler contre le clavier..!



Tu est en montagne en WiFi ou on t'a coupé le chauffage ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu est en montagne en WiFi ou on t'a coupé le chauffage ?



Pas du tout je suis en plein Périgord noir : Le pays de la truffe !!!! où les soirées sont très fraiches !!


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

un rapide flood par ici avant de retourné faire la teuf  
coucou les loulous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout je suis en plein Périgord noir : Le pays de la truffe !!!! où les soirées sont très fraiches !!





ici en alsace profonde beaucoup d'humidité m'attendait a mon retour :
tout colle , meme mon clavier et souris ....berkkkk  :mouais:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici en alsace profonde beaucoup d'humidité m'attendait a mon retour :
> tout colle , meme mon clavier et souris ....berkkkk  :mouais:


pour le clavier s'est dut au pot de confiture qui est tombé dessus désolé on a nettoyer comme on a put


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous etes tous des sales drogués de Lost ici !!!!!!!
> Moi aussi ...... :rose:




c'est quoi ce lost   
fiston a deja monopolisé la telé avec ses new jeux game cube:
il doit rattrapper presque 2 mois d'arret de manette   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston a deja monopolisé la telé avec ses new jeux game cube:
> il doit rattrapper presque 2 mois d'arret de manette   :rateau:  :rateau:


    

deux mois !!!!

pitain je pourrais pas moi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> deux mois !!!!
> 
> pitain je pourrais pas moi  :rateau:




il n'avait pas le choix : c'etait la condition de mamancherie:
pas de manette pendant son sejour chez elle .... 
meme si cela ne l'a pas empeché de lui offrir un jeux pour son annif !!!    


va comprendre les grand-meres !!    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Au menu du soir, coquillettes à la sauce Tomate

après, je vais essayer de dépasser la lettre F


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> après, je vais essayer de dépasser la lettre F


gné ?


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> gné ?


Ça fait plusieurs jours que j'en parle, enfin quelqu'un réagit !

Je suis en train de transférer Le Mac existe de mon site perso vers Pomme Grenette et j'en suis aux films commençant par la lettre F. 

Sauf qu'y un bug ce soir et que je ne peux pas continuer...


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour Tatav !
bon retour parmis nous.. :love: 
jettes un coup d'oeil sur mes petits nouveaux-nés Macgé amenés par les cigognes éméchées...


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Bon, moi j'vais au dodo !

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de transférer Le Mac existe de mon site perso vers Pomme Grenette et j'en suis aux films commençant par la lettre F.
> 
> Sauf qu'y un bug ce soir et que je ne peux pas continuer...


C'est si long ?


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous etes tous des sales drogués de Lost ici !!!!!!!



non connais pas 

Par contre une série pour laquelle je suis accroc, c'est Six feet under :love:


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout je suis en plein Périgord noir : Le pays de la truffe !!!!p



Tu ramènes du foie gras truffé


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> non connais pas
> 
> Par contre une série pour laquelle je suis accroc, c'est Six feet under :love:



J'adore les deux!... :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> non connais pas
> 
> Par contre une série pour laquelle je suis accroc, c'est Six feet under :love:



on se fait un ptit épisode ?    :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les deux!... :love: :love:



vive les bonnes séries quoi


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on se fait un ptit épisode ?    :love:



why not?    :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Août 2005)

Bonsoir aux floodeurs disparus...!


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> why not?    :love:




allez hop c'est parti alors


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> vive les bonnes séries quoi



En effet. 
Oui à toutes les bonnes séries, et à leur grande diversité.   :rateau:   :modo: :style:  :love: :sick: :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> allez hop c'est parti alors



C'est ça dégoutez nous alors qu'on a même pas vu la saison deux...!  

Bon épisode quand même...! :rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça dégoutez nous alors qu'on a même pas vu la saison deux...!
> 
> Bon épisode quand même...! :rose:



on tiens tous les épisodes en notre posséssion à ta disposition


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on tiens tous les épisodes en notre posséssion à ta disposition



Merci...


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

bon, cette fois c'est pour de vrai ... on y va   

a demain


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> bon, cette fois c'est pour de vrai ... on y va
> 
> a demain



Bonne nuit !!!!!    et Bon épisode


----------



## toys (21 Août 2005)

flood toujours


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> flood toujours




Flood quand tu nous tiens!...


----------



## toys (21 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Flood quand tu nous tiens!...


on peut compté nos poste sur msn en plus de ceux de mac g comme ca on vas pouvoir aller plus vite  

je déconne bien sur


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut compté nos poste sur msn en plus de ceux de mac g comme ca on vas pouvoir aller plus vite
> 
> je déconne bien sur



 Oui, mais bon, ça peut être sympa aussi, de déconner!...


----------



## toys (21 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon, ça peut être sympa aussi, de déconner!...


s'est pas gagnier ça!


----------



## toys (21 Août 2005)

je viens de tué un demi poulet avec de la mayo et par la même occasion mon clavier est devenus très gras!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tué un demi poulet avec de la mayo et par la même occasion mon clavier est devenus très gras!



 C'est logique.


----------



## toys (21 Août 2005)

bon la logique veut que je fasse dodo car elle veut aussi que je sois debout dans 4 heures donc

BISOUS ET FAITE DE BEAUX RÊVES


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon la logique veut que je fasse dodo car elle veut aussi que je sois debout dans 4 heures donc
> 
> BISOUS ET FAITE DE BEAUX RÊVES



 Bonne fin de nuit à celles et ceux qui vont se coucher!...


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

Youhou !!!! c'est moi je suis là je suis reviendue  

( dites, faut me prévenir si les règles ont changé en mon absence  :rose:   )


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Youhou !!!! c'est moi je suis là je suis reviendue
> 
> ( dites, faut me prévenir si les règles ont changé en mon absence  :rose:   )





des "règles" dans le bar?


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

boah ... je sais plus pourquoi j'ai dit ça ... il était tôt .... et je me suis pas couchée super tôt aussi ... donc bon ...    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah ... je sais plus pourquoi j'ai dit ça ... il était tôt .... et je me suis pas couchée super tôt aussi ... donc bon ...    :mouais:




 coucou maiwen :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est si long ?


150 films
350 captures
à re-référencer...


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

coucou mackie


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde, bien dormi ? 

je crois que s répondeurs de la nuit, on va pas les voir de si tôt...


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Youhou !!!! c'est moi je suis là je suis reviendue
> 
> ( dites, faut me prévenir si les règles ont changé en mon absence  :rose:   )


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

bonjour Ti'Punch


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Youhou !!!! c'est moi je suis là je suis reviendue
> 
> ( dites, faut me prévenir si les règles ont changé en mon absence  :rose:   )


 Ça a pas été trop dur les vacances ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Maïwen !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Alors, tu es revenue vivante ?    :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

voui voui vivante )) 

et non pas trop dur finalement, c'est maintenant que je suis à Paris que je suis dégoutée ... ça pue c'est moche et snif


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Maïwen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Alors, tu es revenue vivante ?    :love:


Visiblement ces vacances ont été une sacrée épreuve, elle a vieilli d'un an entre temps !


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et non pas trop dur finalement, c'est maintenant que je suis à Paris que je suis dégoutée ... ça pue c'est moche et snif



moi j'aime bien paris .... quand j'y vais en vacances


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2005)

bonjour  les floodeurs du dimanche  

c'est l'heure du petit dej'  :






  :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement ces vacances ont été une sacrée épreuve, elle a vieilli d'un an entre temps !


hihi    

vi Ti'punch, c'est surement bien quand tu y vas en vacances ( à Paris ) ... mais quand tu y vis tout le temps c'est déjà plus ....  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voui voui vivante ))
> 
> et non pas trop dur finalement, c'est maintenant que je suis à Paris que je suis dégoutée ... ça pue c'est moche et snif


 Ça se comprend


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

URGENT !!!! ALERTE ROUGE !!!!!!!!!​
Virpeen a retrouvé son iBook mort ce matin, tout figé !!!   
Elle a ouvert un fil sur le forum Mac portables et elle attend déséspérément qu'une bonne âme vienne lui donner les conseils nécéssaires à la résurrection de son Mac bien aimé... Avis aux pros ! On compte sur vous (parce que là, elle est en train de péter les plombs... :rateau: ) !


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

désolé je n'y connais pas grand chose...  :rose:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> désolé je n'y connais pas grand chose...  :rose:


C'est pô grave... on essaie de rameuter les troupes...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> URGENT !!!! ALERTE ROUGE !!!!!!!!!​
> Virpeen a retrouvé son iBook mort ce matin, tout figé !!!
> Elle a ouvert un fil sur le forum Mac portables et elle attend déséspérément qu'une bonne âme vienne lui donner les conseils nécéssaires à la résurrection de son Mac bien aimé... Avis aux pros ! On compte sur vous (parce que là, elle est en train de péter les plombs... :rateau: ) !


j'y suis
faudrait qu'elle se mette sur iChat pour que je puisse l'aider encore mieux !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis
> faudrait qu'elle se mette sur iChat pour que je puisse l'aider encore mieux !


Tu peux te connecter ? Je t'ai ajouté à mes contacts...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

voilà, problème presque résolu puisque le disque dur est HS... iNano, fait des sauvegardes, on sait jamais


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> voilà, problème presque résolu puisque le disque dur est HS... iNano, fait des sauvegardes, on sait jamais


Ben je veux bien, mais moi c'est mon DD externe qui marche plus depuis Tiger... :rateau: La famille de bras cassés, je te dis pas...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben je veux bien, mais moi c'est mon DD externe qui marche plus depuis Tiger... :rateau: La famille de bras cassés, je te dis pas...


meu non 

tu le vois dans Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

pouet


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

bon c'est pas tout ça mais je dois vous laisser!

gros pouet à tous


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> meu non
> 
> tu le vois dans Utilitaire de disque ?


Oui docteur... en fait il monte sur le bureau et tout et tout mais je ne peux rien faire dessus, et ce depuis que je suis sous Tigrounet... et il fait planter mon Finder ! Voilà !   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet



Pouet ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui docteur... en fait il monte sur le bureau et tout et tout mais je ne peux rien faire dessus, et ce depuis que je suis sous Tigrounet... et il fait planter mon Finder ! Voilà !   :rateau:


bizarre ton truc
ça mériterait une sauvegarde et un formatage dans la foulée...
faudrait le connecter sur un Mac qui ne soit pas en 10.4 et qui ait de l'espace pour accueillir toutes les données de ton disque externe...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pouet ! :rateau:


Bon, puisque tout le monde pète la forme, Prout !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ton truc
> ça mériterait une sauvegarde et un formatage dans la foulée...
> faudrait le connecter sur un Mac qui ne soit pas en 10.4 et qui ait de l'espace pour accueillir toutes les données de ton disque externe...


Bon, dès que je trouve qqun sous panther, je lui saute dessus alors...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

*Pouêt, prout, pouêt, prout*
bien, je vois qu'on refait le monde par ici...


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

POUET !!!!!!!​ça gaze vous sinon ?    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque tout le monde pète la forme, Prout !



Ah content que tu ailles !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque tout le monde pète la forme, Prout !


 oh non !!! T'as pas osé ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pouêt, prout, pouêt, prout*
> bien, je vois qu'on refait le monde par ici...




Oui un débat sur les gaz à effets de serre !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pouêt, prout, pouêt, prout*
> bien, je vois qu'on refait le monde par ici...


 Je préfère le refaire comme ça qu'avec des armes


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet



turlututu chapeau pointu


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> POUET !!!!!!!​ça gaze vous sinon ?    :love:



Ca gaze toujours ! 

Et toi ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui un débat sur les gaz à effets de serre !


 Quoique... ça pourrait être une arme :mouais:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le refaire comme ça qu'avec des armes


Ouais, nous on le fait aux gazs hilarants...


----------



## Sloughi (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quoique... ça pourrait être une arme :mouais:



Demande donc aux vaches normandes !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> turlututu chapeau pointu


 C'est la fête !!! :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca gaze toujours !
> 
> Et toi ? :love:


Oui, ça roule ! La vie est belle !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




Salut Sloughi !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


Hello Sloughi !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande donc aux vaches normandes !


 Faudrait essayer de mettre une allumette au moment où elle largue pour voir si elle explose


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, nous on le fait aux gazs hilarants...


  sacré eux


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait essayer de mettre une allumette au moment où elle largue pour voir si elle explose



T'as le bras long j'espère ... On sait jamais, un retour de flamme est si vite venu !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le bras long j'espère ... On sait jamais, un retour de flamme est si vite venu !


 on prendra une grue :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré eux


Tu étais compris dans le lot !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais compris dans le lot !


 J'aime être ambigüe :love: Je parlais des gaz


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> oh non !!! T'as pas osé ?


Et si, mais je suis tout seul chez moi et j'ouvre la fenêtre avant d'ouvrir une fenêtre !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Je vais manger 

Bon app'


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime être ambigüe :love: Je parlais des gaz


Ah, j'avions pas compris...  :rose:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger
> 
> Bon app'


N'appétit !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca gaze toujours !
> 
> Et toi ? :love:


Star*gaz*er va toujours bien ! 

Donc le thème du débat de ce début d'après-midi sur la digestion est 
« peut-on enflammer le pet d'une vache avec une allumette ? »

Je ramasse les copies dans 5 minutes !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Star*gaz*er va toujours bien !
> 
> Donc le thème du débat de ce début d'après-midi sur la digestion est
> « peut-on enflammer le pet d'une vache avec une allumette ? »
> ...



La réponse est oui, mais avec une grue. Ceci ayant pour conséquence de réduire la couche d'ozone !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Star*gaz*er va toujours bien !
> 
> Donc le thème du débat de ce début d'après-midi sur la digestion est
> « peut-on enflammer le pet d'une vache avec une allumette ? »
> ...


On pourrait faire les travaux pratiques lors d'une AES dans le Jura !


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Une AES Feux Folets !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une AES Feux Folets !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire les travaux pratiques lors d'une AES dans le Jura !



Ca c'est une bonne idée !!


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une bonne idée !!


On est en train d'y réfléchir sérieusement... Souvenez vous en d'ailleurs, car on ne réfléchit pas souvent...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On est en train d'y réfléchir sérieusement... Souvenez vous en d'ailleurs, car on ne réfléchit pas souvent...



On va essayer de s'en souvenir !


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Oui... il y a des rendez-vous comme ça... Des vrai-faux paris, qu'il est difficile d'oublier...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui... il y a des rendez-vous comme ça... Des vrai-faux paris, qu'il est difficile d'oublier...



Je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles ..


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

*baaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllleeeeeeeee*

comment gna va vous ?  :sleep:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Ça vaaaa !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Ca va aussi !


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! :love: :love: :love:

Mon iBook étant décidé à vivre encore quelques moments sympas sur la bar, son DD est revenu à la vie par miracle (ça aiderait, semble-t-il, d'habiter à 15 m d'une église )...

Un grand merci à Taho ! pour son efficacité à diagnostiquer une mort imminente et surtout pour sa disponibilité dominicale !  :love: :love:

Et petit coucou   à maiwen, qui est revenue de sa campagne (on y est bien, non, à la  campagne ? )


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Salut Virpeen !   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut Virpeen !   :love:



Hello Star ! :love: :love: :love:
Alors, tenté apr une AES jurassienne ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *baaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllleeeeeeeee*
> 
> comment gna va vous ?  :sleep:


Hello Spyro !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

un bref et rapide passage pour un bisoux  tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 


qui a dit que on reviens des vacances reposés ?   
moi je suis crévée !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook étant décidé à vivre encore quelques moments sympas sur la bar, son DD est revenu à la vie par miracle (ça aiderait, semble-t-il, d'habiter à 15 m d'une église )...





un DD miraculée !!!!!!!!!     

vite , on appelle le vatican !!    



 :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> on y est bien, non, à la  campagne ? )




*Moi d'abord la campagne*
faut que je le dise, j'ai jamais pu la sentir, je l'ai toujours trouvée triste, avec ses bourbiers qui n'en finissent pas, ses maisons où les gens n'y sont jamais et ses chemins qui ne vont nulle part. 
Mais quand on y ajoute la guerre en plus, c'est à pas y tenir.



_L.F. Céline : "Voyage au bout de la nuit"_


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un bref et rapide passage pour un bisoux  tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> qui a dit que on reviens des vacances reposés ?
> moi je suis crévée !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Bonjour Princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un bref et rapide passage pour un bisoux  tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> qui a dit que on reviens des vacances reposés ?
> moi je suis crévée !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Ben repose toi bien ! C'est bientôt la rentrée !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello Star ! :love: :love: :love:
> Alors, tenté apr une AES jurassienne ?



Oui ça peut être sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben repose toi bien ! C'est bientôt la rentrée !




m'en fiche, bientot je reprends les vrais vacances de 8h/11h30 et de 13h30/16h30       
le lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi !!!


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vite , on appelle le vatican !!
> :love:  :love:


Déjà fait ! ça jouera en la faveur de la béatification de Jean-Paul...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait ! ça jouera en la faveur de la béatification de Jean-Paul...  :rateau:




pour cela faudrait que ton DD crache des larmes de sang !!


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *baaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllleeeeeeeee*
> 
> comment gna va vous ?  :sleep:



Salut ! :love:
Gna va bien... Et de ton côté ? Les smileys n'envahissent pas trop tes rêves ?


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Félicitation pour la résurrection de l'ibook ! C'est l'effet JMJ sûrement !


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

C'est quoi ça le Juras ?  
Un rapport avec Jurassic Park ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation pour la résurrection de l'ibook ! C'est l'effet JMJ sûrement !


Oui, on a de la corne aux genoux à force d'avoir prier !  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on a de la corne aux genoux à force d'avoir prier !  :rateau:


Attention les cornes c'est eul'diab'  :affraid:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention les cornes c'est eul'diab'  :affraid:


Oh m***e !!! Va cherche la pierre ponce (pilate ?) Virpeen !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on a de la corne aux genoux à force d'avoir prier !  :rateau:


 Bah vous méritez bien de récupérer avec un peu de vin de messe alors !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah vous méritez bien de récupérer avec un peu de vin de messe alors !



Oui le vin ... M'étonne pas de toi ça !    :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on a de la corne aux genoux à force d'avoir prier !  :rateau:


Je ne me savais pas capable de miracles !


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Bah quoi je cherchais juste à rester dans le  thème... J'y connais pas grand chose en vins de par chez elle !


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me savais pas capable de miracles !


 Saint Taho!, voilà un premier miracle pour officialiser ta sanctification !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi je cherchais juste à rester dans le  thème... J'y connais pas grand chose en vins de par chez elle !


Ah bon ? et c'est quoi ton vin de prédiléction ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi je cherchais juste à rester dans le  thème... J'y connais pas grand chose en vins de par chez elle !



Ca peut se réparer !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? et c'est quoi ton vin de prédiléction ?



La liste risque d'être longue ...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi je cherchais juste à rester dans le  thème... J'y connais pas grand chose en vins de par chez elle !


Je lui fais confiance pour nous apprendre tout ça !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Saint Taho!, voilà un premier miracle pour officialiser ta sanctification !


« Bonjour vous êtes bien sur la boite vocale de Saint Taho!, veuillez laisser votre demande de miracle après le Amen sonore. En cas d'urgence, veuillez composer le 3438 »


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La liste risque d'être longue ...


 Bon ça suffit, toi ! 
Je précise pour ceux qui pourraient porter crédit à ces médisances odieuses que je bois peu de vin ! Du bon de préférence, mais peu... enfin pas autant qu'il essayerait de faire croire !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> « Bonjour vous êtes bien sur la boite vocale de Saint Taho!, veuillez laisser votre demande de miracle après le Amen sonore. En cas d'urgence, veuillez composer le 3438 »





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- dans un coup de boule pour ce message a dit:
			
		

> TU VEUX ÊTRE MON ASSISTANT ?



Si y'a des assistants, c'est qu'il y a des assistés...


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça suffit, toi !
> Je précise pour ceux qui pourraient porter crédit à ces médisance que je bois peu de vin ! Du bon de préférence, mais peu... enfin pas autant qu'il essayerait de faire croire !


Ouaip ouaip ouaip ouaip ouaip on dit ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

*Taho !, tu me feras 10 Pater et 20 Avé*
pour expugner ton outrecuidante insolence


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça suffit, toi !
> Je précise pour ceux qui pourraient porter crédit à ces médisances odieuses que je bois peu de vin ! Du bon de préférence, mais peu... enfin pas autant qu'il essayerait de faire croire !



Je ne médis sur rien du tout ...     :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ouaip ouaip ouaip ouaip on dit ça !



Ah je ne suis pas le seul à le dire ...


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Ha bon ? Spyro s'est contenté d'un "ça", pourtant... 
N'essaye pas de chercher des appuis à tes médisances, non plus !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Spyro s'est contenté d'un "ça", pourtant...
> N'essaye pas de chercher des appuis à tes médisances, non plus !


Je te soutiens Lumaï ! Dans toute ma vie de buveuse d'alcool, je n'ai jamais vu de fille qui se laisse aller au même poivrotisme que beaucoup de mecs... nous on apprécie, c'est tout !


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire entrer des bouteilles du bon vin de notre village à l'Apple Expo et en offrir... aux présents sur le stand MacG ! 
S'il y a des amateurs pour une petite dégustation, va falloir trouver un stratagème ... :rose:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je te soutiens Lumaï ! Dans toute ma vie de buveuse d'alcool, je n'ai jamais vu de fille qui se laisse aller au même poivrotisme que beaucoup de mecs... nous on apprécie, c'est tout !


 Voilà une parole sage ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Spyro s'est contenté d'un "ça", pourtant...
> N'essaye pas de chercher des appuis à tes médisances, non plus !



Mais je médis pas ... Pour avoir cette connaissance des cépages il faut avoir déguster pas mal !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Taho !, tu me feras 10 Pater et 20 Avé*
> pour expugner ton outrecuidante insolence



































10 patés


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je te soutiens Lumaï ! Dans toute ma vie de buveuse d'alcool, je n'ai jamais vu de fille qui se laisse aller au même poivrotisme que beaucoup de mecs... nous on apprécie, c'est tout !



Qui parle de poivrotisme ? On parle dégustation !


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais je médis pas ... Pour avoir cette connaissance des cépages il faut avoir déguster pas mal !


 Ça veut seulement dire que tu t'y connais encore moins bien que moi !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Taho !, tu me feras 10 Pater et 20 Avé*
> pour expugner ton outrecuidante insolence

































































et 20 verres

Voilà, voilà :rateau:


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 10 patés


 
:sick:
Un peu écoeurant tout ça !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Un peu écoeurant tout ça !


C'est la commande du pur fils...

Bon, j'en suis à la lettre G


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Allez, après ma lessive, j'attaque la lettre H


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Allez, après ma lessive, j'attaque la lettre H


Tiens, nous aussi on s'est fait la corvée lessive aujourd'hui... Pffff  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de poivrotisme ? On parle dégustation !



*Ouais, bien sûr*
dégustation genre je vide la bouteille pour être certain de la qualité de son contenu.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, bien sûr*
> dégustation genre je vide la bouteille pour être certain de la qualité de son contenu.



C'est à peu près ça ...


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, bien sûr*
> dégustation genre je vide la bouteille pour être certain de la qualité de son contenu.


Quelle perspicacité...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quelle perspicacité...



L'expérience du vécu ...


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et 20 verres
> 
> Voilà, voilà :rateau:



si à chaque fois elle nous propose la même position, au bout d'un moment ça devient lassant...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> si à chaque fois elle nous propose la même position, au bout d'un moment ça devient lassant...


Moi j'aime bien quand je vois le fond du verre


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

flood


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> flood



Ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'heure !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'heure !


 Il n'y a pas de lieu ni d'heure pour en manger du baton de bergère (blonde)


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'heure !


Il n'y a pas d"heure pour trinquer un bon coup ... quand au lieu tout est bon aussi   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de lieu ni d'heure pour en manger du baton de bergère (blonde)



Heu .... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heu .... :mouais:  :mouais:


 Ça veut dire que la pub pour le baton de berger c'est porno ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas d"heure pour trinquer un bon coup ... quand au lieu tout est bon aussi   :love:



Et peu importe la gnôle du moment qu'on a la compagnie ! :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

le flood est toujours en vacances chez BHL à Marrakech?


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et peu importe la gnôle du moment qu'on a la compagnie ! :rateau:


Et quand on est en compagnie on fini toujours par de la gnôle 
Bref qu'on le prenne par un bout ou l'autre la gnôle est toujours la fin de l'histoire

  :love:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que la pub pour le baton de berger c'est porno ?



Justin le berger il se vante parce qu'il en a une grande (mais trop fine pour satisfaire sa bergère Yvette), donc il fait sa pub pour attirer les autres. quel prétentieux.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on est en compagnie on fini toujours par de la gnôle
> Bref qu'on le prenne par un bout ou l'autre la gnôle est toujours la fin de l'histoire
> 
> :love:



La boucle est bouclée, les bouclettes sont blondes et les moutons sont bien gardés !


----------



## duracel (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La boucle est bouclée, les bouclettes sont blondes et les moutons sont bien gardés !



Il n'est pas possible d'être plus clair.


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Justin le berger il se vante parce qu'il en a une grande (mais trop fine pour satisfaire sa bergère Yvette), donc il fait sa pub pour attirer les autres. quel prétentieux.


  Je comprend mieux maintenant


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> flood


C'est pratique, pile 5 lettres comme le demande le forum


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratique, pile 5 lettres comme le demande le forum



5 lettres certes mais qui peuvent en faire des pages !


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La boucle est bouclée, les bouclettes sont blondes et les moutons sont bien gardés !


Les jeunes loups fougueux et affamés de moutons aux boucles d'or sont aux aguêts un verre à la patte


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les jeunes loups fougueux et affamés de moutons aux boucles d'or sont aux aguêts un verre à la patte



Je les attends de pied ferme !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Alors, on cause saucisson ?


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

saucisson? ok, mais avec un bon verre de rouge alors


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on cause saucisson ?



Un morceau ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un morceau ?


M'en parle pas, j'ai fini mon label rouge il y a deux jours et je n'en ai pls en réserve...  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas, j'ai fini mon label rouge il y a deux jours et je n'en ai pls en réserve...  :rateau:  :mouais:



Arf© c'est ballot ça !


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

hmmmmmmm faim...  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Oui ça commence à tirailler ....


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Ouais... je va faire péter la viande des grisons moi...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... je va faire péter la viande des grisons moi...




mmmmmh !   :love:


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas, j'ai fini mon label rouge il y a deux jours et je n'en ai pls en réserve... :rateau: :mouais:


 
Red Label? C'est du Johnny Walker, ça!

Aime mieux le Black, moi.


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratique, pile 5 lettres comme le demande le forum


 Tout est calculé :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> mmmmmh !   :love:


Tiens, je t'en file un bout !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tout est calculé :love:



Oui ça devient instinctif après ... Toujours 5 lettres le floodeur mettra !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je t'en file un bout !



Merci c'est gentil à toi !


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça devient instinctif après ... Toujours 5 lettres le floodeur mettra !


 ouais


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je t'en file un bout !


  

*FAIM*

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

slurp.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais



Bien !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Je crois qu'il est l'heure de faire...


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien !


 damoui





Oups y en a une de trop


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est l'heure de faire...


 Tu suis le mouvement POUET yeaaaaahhhhhhh :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis le mouvement POUET yeaaaaahhhhhhh :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est l'heure de faire...



oh!   
...ma-gni-fi-que ton nouvel avatar iNano!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> damoui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui un peu !


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oh!
> ...ma-gni-fi-que ton nouvel avatar iNano!!


Merci... Spyro m'a fait un smiley et ce n'est pas tout ! J'ai fait ceci : 



Je suis toute fière alors je le montre !    :love:  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis le mouvement POUET yeaaaaahhhhhhh :love:


Euh,_prout_ aussi çà fait 5 lettres


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh,_prout_ aussi çà fait 5 lettres



Oui mais avec ta combi ça fait de l'écho, donc plus de 5 lettres ... :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci... Spyro m'a fait un smiley et ce n'est pas tout ! J'ai fait ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis toute fière alors je le montre !    :love:  :rose:



tu as de la chance.    :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais avec ta combi ça fait de l'écho, donc plus de 5 lettres ... :rateau:



Armure, pas combi, je ne suis pas sous l'eau présentement


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Armure, pas combi, je ne suis pas sous l'eau présentement



Certes ... Mais l'effet est le même !


----------



## NED (21 Août 2005)

Hello les gens du bar :coucou/
Ca floode trop vite ici, en une journée, y'a trop de posts à lire...j'ai la flème...
 :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tu as de la chance.    :rose:



Mais bientôt, elle n'aura plus besoin de Spyro pour les lui faire ! Elle se débrouille vachement bien pour les réaliser toute seule ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

Et voilà... maintenant on veut me vendre de force en housse de pyjama !! 
je vais leur coller un procès au cul moi!


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

salut


----------



## NED (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... maintenant on veut me vendre de force en housse de pyjama !!
> je vais leur coller un procès au cul moi!



Moi je la trouve un peu mochtingue cette house de pijama  
non?


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

En plus ils m'ont sévèrement grossi exprès pour que les gosses foutent leur pyjama plein de caca dans mon estomac.  :rateau: 
"Lavable en machine à 30°"   pourquoi pas 69° ? ...


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut


Hello yvos ! :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> En plus ils m'ont sévèrement grossi exprès pour que les gosses foutent leur pyjama plein de caca dans mon estomac.  :rateau:
> "Lavable en machine à 30°"   pourquoi pas 69° ? ...


Mon pauv' Mikoo ! Moi qui pensais que les pollux étaient des éspèces protégées...  :rateau:


----------



## NED (21 Août 2005)

Mais que fait le comité de la loutre?
Il faut s'insurger contre la vente frauduleuse de daubique houses de pijama !!!


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... maintenant on veut me vendre de force en housse de pyjama !!
> je vais leur coller un procès au cul moi!



Lorsqu'on est une star, il faut accepter de voir son image un peu... déviée ! 
C'est la rançon de la gloire... :rose:


----------



## NED (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'on est une star, il faut accepter de voir son image un peu... déviée !
> C'est la rançon de la gloire... :rose:



A ne pas confondre avec "Le glaçon de la Loire"....


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauv' Mikoo ! Moi qui pensais que les pollux étaient des éspèces protégées...  :rateau:



Les Pollux et les Uglydolls !!!! Le premier qui traite une Uglydoll de gant de toilette...


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'on est une star, il faut accepter de voir son image un peu... déviée !
> C'est la rançon de la gloire... :rose:


Promis, dès qu'ils la sortent, je t'achète une housse de pyjama Ox...  :love:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

une Vodka Tonic s'il vous plait, je dois reflechir là.


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

j'ai une peluche qui fait range pyjama comme ça ... elle ressemble beaucoup ... sauf qu'elle est rose et ses poils  sont moins longs ... et qu'elle commence à se faire un p'ti peu vieille ... 17 ans à peu près ... 

ça vit combien de temps ces bêtes la ?


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

69 ans.


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une peluche qui fait range pyjama comme ça ... elle ressemble beaucoup ... sauf qu'elle est rose et ses poils  sont moins longs ... et qu'elle commence à se faire un p'ti peu vieille ... 17 ans à peu près ...
> 
> ça vit combien de temps ces bêtes la ?


Tant que tu portes des pyjamas !


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une peluche qui fait range pyjama comme ça ... elle ressemble beaucoup ... sauf qu'elle est rose et ses poils  sont moins longs ... et qu'elle commence à se faire un p'ti peu vieille ... 17 ans à peu près ...


Photo ?


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Promis, dès qu'ils la sortent, je t'achète une housse de pyjama Ox...  :love:



Je préfèrerais le bonnet : 


... mais bon, je suis exigeante... :rose:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A ne pas confondre avec "Le glaçon de la Loire"....



  

je préfère les meux de la four.    :rateau:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais le bonnet :
> 
> 
> ... mais bon, je suis exigeante... :rose:


Bon, je vais reprendre mes cours de tricots !


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Hello maiwen ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Photo ?


j'y penserai  

coucou Virpeen  ton mac remarche ? 
 et tu as changé d'avatard ! je crois que je préférais un pti peu celui d'avant  :rose:


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Ciao les floodeurs, bonne soirée !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Août 2005)

mouarf, je meeeeeuuuurs de faim moi, je sens que je vais aller me faire une bonne ptite pizzeria là :love:
Bon app' à ceux qui passent encore à table  Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'y penserai
> 
> coucou Virpeen  ton mac remarche ?
> et tu as changé d'avatard ! je crois que je préférais un pti peu celui d'avant  :rose:



C'était celui avec la couverture d'un album de Sigur Ros ?


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

bon app tout le monde!!


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'était celui avec la couverture d'un album de Sigur Ros ?



très bien Sigur Ros


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'était celui avec la couverture d'un album de Sigur Ros ?



Ca fait un moment celui-là non ?


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> très bien Sigur Ros


Yessss!  t'as vu mon fil sur leur nouvel album dans le Bar ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Yessss!  t'as vu mon fil sur leur nouvel album dans le Bar ?



Je crois qu'il a vu maintenant ..


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

je viens de voir ça


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ça


Tu l'as écouté ? Je trouve "sæglópur" terrible ! :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as écouté ? Je trouve "sæglópur" terrible ! :love:



pas mal. un peu trop rock'n roll  et ça me fait penser à de vieux morceaux de Mercury rev


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

plutôt endormi comme flood


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plutôt endormi comme flood



Faut dire qu'il y a peu de répondant ...


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'il y a peu de répondant ...



et le répondu est assez léger


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Bonsoir les floodeurs !!!!! 
Comment ça va ? 
Comment ça gaze ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et le répondu est assez léger



On fait ce qu'on peut ..


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les floodeurs !!!!!
> Comment ça va ?
> Comment ça gaze ?



Salut !  

Ca mousse pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Ca mousse pour toi ?




Trinkil  à part que j'arrive pas à me connecter avec iChat sur la connection internet de mon campus....


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

C'est ballot ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

Tu connait personne d'assez calé en info pour aranger ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu connait personne d'assez calé en info pour aranger ça ?



Non désolé ..


----------



## Franswa (21 Août 2005)

Je vais me matter "Bienvenue à Gattaca"


@plustard


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me matter "Bienvenue à Gattaca"
> 
> 
> @plustard



Bon film !


----------



## duracel (21 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon film !



Oui. C'est un film gentil, réalisé de façon correcte. J'en garde un bon souvenir.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui. C'est un film gentil, réalisé de façon correcte. J'en garde un bon souvenir.



Pour une petite soirée DVD, sans prise de tête ça le fait en effet !


----------



## Franswa (22 Août 2005)

Il est fini 


Vraiment pas mal du tout  A voir :love:


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

je viens de me finir la parrin de copolla hum s'est que du bon se truc!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est fini
> 
> 
> Vraiment pas mal du tout  A voir :love:



Tu l'avais jamais vu ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me finir la parrin de copolla hum s'est que du bon se truc!!!!!



La trilogie, ou juste le premier volet ?


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La trilogie, ou juste le premier volet ?


juste le 1er la suite la semaine prochaine!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est fini
> 
> 
> Vraiment pas mal du tout  A voir :love:




J'adore *Gattaca*!... :love: :love: :love:
Salut à tous les trois!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

tieb t'es numéro 25 star sa vas etre ton tour d'ici peut


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tieb t'es numéro 25 star sa vas etre ton tour d'ici peut



C'est une bonne nouvelle !  

Mais si possible attends force 3 avant ..


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'adore *Gattaca*!... :love: :love: :love:
> Salut à tous les trois!...



Salut à toi !


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne nouvelle !


si les gens sont rapide a boulé je peut te mettre 3 si non 2 s'est mieux que rien!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi !



 Salut, les floodeurs noctambules!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Moi, je ne peux plus rebouler aucun de vous pour l'instant!... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Puis je ne boule encore qu'à (2), de toute façon!... :rateau:


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne peux plus rebouler aucun de vous pour l'instant!... :rateau:


dans 1h j'ai une nouvelle cartouche et dans 1h30 une seconde, mais vais-je tenir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans 1h j'ai une nouvelle cartouche et dans 1h30 une seconde, mais vais-je tenir ?



 Mais oui, c'est une simple question de volonté!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, c'est une simple question de volonté!...


pas sur je part faire les magasins avec mon beau-frère demain matin et je dois me levé a 8H00 donc sa risque de faire mal (et oui j'ai beau être matinal, j'ai mal)


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans 1h j'ai une nouvelle cartouche et dans 1h30 une seconde, mais vais-je tenir ?



Tu sais, t'as le temps va !


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, t'as le temps va !


je ne vais pas me forcé a resté debout pour boulé   
si s'est pas ce soir se seras demain sa ne changeras pas grand chose a nos vie!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne nouvelle !
> 
> Mais si possible attends force 3 avant ..



 Sans vouloir te commander, je te conseille de bouler vert Toys... 

 Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite les 1000 points disco(s)...  
 Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite la force disco (3)... 

 Et il pourra plus vite te rebouler vert à (3)!... :love: :love: :love:

 Mais ton beau geste sera malgré tout parfaitement pur, et totalement désintéressé, c'est ça qui est beau!...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas me forcé a resté debout pour boulé
> si s'est pas ce soir se seras demain sa ne changeras pas grand chose a nos vie!



Exactement !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas me forcé a resté debout pour boulé
> si s'est pas ce soir se seras demain sa ne changeras pas grand chose a nos vie!



 Voilà la vraie voix de la sagesse. 
 Je n'ai rien à ajouter.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te commander, je te conseille de bouler vert Toys...
> 
> Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite les 1000 points disco(s)...
> Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite la force disco (3)...
> ...



De toute façon je peux pas !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !



 Quelle abnégation!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te commander, je te conseille de bouler vert Toys...
> 
> Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite les 1000 points disco(s)...
> Comme ça, il atteindra plus vite la force disco (3)...
> ...


oui mais dans ce cas ne vaut il pas mieux que j'attende la force 4 en octobre? s'est pas ci loin!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je peux pas !



 Oui, je comprends cette situation aussi... 
 On est d'autant plus sage quand on est physiquement obligé de l'être!... 

Par exemple, quand on ne peut plus bouler Toys, on ne le boule plus!...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprends cette situation aussi...
> On est d'autant plus sage quand on est physiquement obligé de l'être!...
> 
> Par exemple, quand on ne peut plus bouler Toys, on ne le boule plus!...



Je peux pas non plus ..


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je peux pas !



 Dans un sens, cela tombe bien. 
 Comme ça, Toys va tranquillement pouvoir aller se coucher pour être en forme tout à l'heure!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprends cette situation aussi...
> On est d'autant plus sage quand on est physiquement obligé de l'être!...
> 
> Par exemple, quand on ne peut plus bouler Toys, on ne le boule plus!...


s'est un principe fondamental de la vie! 
quand boulé tu ne plus, flood turlututu.
s'est un vieux proverbe chinois aussi.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais dans ce cas ne vaut il pas mieux que j'attende la force 4 en octobre? s'est pas ci loin!



Oui mais si t'as pas tes 21 points d'ici là ça ne sera que du force 3 ...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais dans ce cas ne vaut il pas mieux que j'attende la force 4 en octobre? s'est pas ci loin!



 Ce sera en octobre, non?... Le 7, je pense... 
 Mais la Bergère pourra bien attendre un peu, en effet!... 
 Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si t'as pas tes 21 points d'ici là ça ne sera que du force 3 ...



 C'est vrai aussi, ça!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un principe fondamental de la vie!
> quand boulé tu ne plus, flood turlututu.
> s'est un vieux proverbe chinois aussi.



 Les Chinois de l'antiquité devaient bien avoir des bouliers, et je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils aient d'une façon ou d'une autre été les précurseurs de nos systèmes de boulages disco(s)!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans un sens, cela tombe bien.
> Comme ça, Toys va tranquillement pouvoir aller se coucher pour être en forme tout à l'heure!...


hey chi pas encore fatigué,patron la petit soeur!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas non plus ..



Alors dans ce cas boule qui tu peux!... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey chi pas encore fatigué,patron la petit soeur!



La classe ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Allez sur ce je vais y aller ...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La classe ...


pour la photo j'ai piqué une bière a un pote mais si non là je suis net et il est midi!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey chi pas encore fatigué,patron la petit soeur!



 C'est toi, sur la photo?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit !


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi, sur la photo?


oui mais je vous en prépare une du future marié a 2H du mat


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez sur ce je vais y aller ...



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, la Bergère!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

vous pouvez lire dans la rais?


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez sur ce je vais y aller ...


bon fait pas de follie bergère  

mais fait de beaux rêve!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez lire dans la rais?



 Un nouveau style de tatouage?...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau style de tatouage?...


oui au marqueur!
il vas en chier pour le virré vas falloir frotté dure! 

je vais aller me couché aussi y a du réveil demain!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui au marqueur!
> il vas en chier pour le virré vas falloir frotté dure!
> 
> je vais aller me couché aussi y a du réveil demain!



 OK.
 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2005)

bientôt...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



 Bonjour à toi, Joel!...  
J'ai hâte de voir revenir l'homme au chapeau...  




 














​


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

je paie ma tournée...

café? thé? cacao? rosés limés?

qui va chercher les croissants et pain au chocolat?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> qui va chercher les croissants et pain au chocolat?





pas moi     

ma boulangerie en face est fermée : congées d'aout !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je paie ma tournée...
> 
> café? thé? cacao? rosés limés?
> 
> qui va chercher les croissants et pain au chocolat?


Long sucré pour moi ...avec une part de flan !!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

Hi les gens


----------



## Franswa (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'avais jamais vu ?


 nan :rose:


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan :rose:



Franfoué on t'appelle en bas !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

Délateuse


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas moi
> 
> ma boulangerie en face est fermée : congées d'aout !!!


 
Bon, ben puisque c'est comme ça, je vais au bar.  Coucou WebO.


----------



## Franswa (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Franfoué on t'appelle en bas !!!!


 j'ai vu :love:


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Tant mieux parceque ça me piquait les yeux c't'affaire  !

Aller hop....bonne journée a ceux qui le souhaitent !


----------



## Franswa (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux parceque ça me piquait les yeux c't'affaire  !
> 
> Aller hop....bonne journée a ceux qui le souhaitent !


 Bonne journée à toi aussi


----------



## ginette107 (22 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée




pareil bonne journée à vous les floodeurs :love:


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

bonjour à tous 

petite demande perso, si vous connaissez quelqu'un qui cherche un chef de studio ou responsable de production sur Nantes, tenez moi au courant, ça m'intéresse


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......



Euh... _bite_ ?   :rateau:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh... _bite_ ?   :rateau:


oulaa tu aimes le risque toi


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

Non, mais la perche était trop belle


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

Bon, pas de lettre G à l'horizon, mais une grosse fatigue, pas moyen de dormir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

J'ai encore déménagé de bureau. J'ai pas le tiers de loa place dont j'ai besoin. Vais finir par me casser de cette boite...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais la perche était trop belle


hummm perche -> bite
monsieur fait dans la métaphore ce matin


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Responsable de production" ?
> :affraid:
> 
> Ces deux mots z'associés : *quelle horreur !*


on se refait pas   



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je vais me renseigner._


merci


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hummm perche -> bite
> monsieur fait dans la métaphore ce matin



  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

comment decompresser mon envie de trucider fifille depuis 5 jours ?    

j'ai pas encore decoloré de la grosse dispute de la semane derniere en italie et cela s'arrange pas:


je suis sous la douche , le portable sonne sonne sonne  ....

fifilleeeeeeee va repondre !!!!!....bip bip bip bip ......
fifille reponds enfins !!!!!  :mouais: ..... bip bip bip ....

fifille repond pas , je loupe la comunications juste au moment de chopper le portable  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

je retorne dans ma salle de bain tout en appelant bioman voir si où cas où .....

dringgggg dringgggggg dringgggg , le telephone maison se fait entendre.....

fifilleeeeee tu vas repondre A CE FOUTU TELEPHONE ?????????  :mouais:  :mouais: 

pas de reponse mais des dringggg dringgggg  :rateau:  :rateau: 

je lance un sprint vers le fixe tout en etant en comunication avec bioman sur le portable , je me prends le pieds dans le tapis , 
le portable valse, je me cogne serieusement la jambe et la main sur le meuble cd et 
j'atterre "dignement" tete en premiere dans la glace du couloir  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



envie , tres envie de lui foutre 2 baffes  :rose:    :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> envie , tres envie de lui foutre 2 baffes  :rose:    :rose:



Vas-y soulages toi


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh... _bite_ ?   :rateau:



ah ça va pas recommencer cette histoire là...    
c'est pas BITE mais BONJOUR.  :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

:modo: Fin des vacances :modo:

 Reprise du taf 

     ​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Août 2005)

_*'jour le peuple...*_


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _*'jour le peuple...*_


Salut à toi


----------



## NED (22 Août 2005)

Salut la joyeuse flooderie !!!


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Salut la joyeuse flooderie !!!







			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _*'jour le peuple...*_







			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Fin des vacances :modo:
> 
> Reprise du taf
> 
> ​


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


Quel optimisateur de post ce Mikoo!


----------



## Gregg (22 Août 2005)

Salut les djeunes !


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut les djeunes !


Coucou, Gregginou


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


Oui, c'est toujours une surprise ...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Méprise


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

... ça s'en va et ça revient
c'est fait de tout petit rien ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)




----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

je préfère la Compagnie Créole...


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



ça me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

tiens la star est revenue


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la star est revenue



Pépé Christobal ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Non, c'est Charly Oleg


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Charly Oleg


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 C&#8217;est for - C&#8217;est for - C&#8217;est for - mi - da -bleu
 Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 Ouais ouais ouais formidaaaaa-bleuuu
 C&#8217;est for - C&#8217;est for - C&#8217;est for - mi - da -bleu[/font]


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

C'est Philippe Gildas en bègue ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Août 2005)

bon app'


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est Philippe Gildas en bègue ?


Non en musique


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Non en musique



Bon, tant pis


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tant pis


Facile, mais toujours efficace !


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la star est revenue


Salut toi ! 

Parait que t'as rasé ta moustache ?


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Chuuuuut ! C'est pour passer incognito !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

salut, de retour du Week end, je passe en coup de vent.............


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

hop, 1 avenue de la Canebiere......


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, 1 avenue de la Canebiere......



Ah c'est le fameux mélange ..


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hop, 1 avenue de la Canebiere......


Joli ! ce serait pas mieux dans les restes du monde ça ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Joli ! ce serait pas mieux dans les restes du monde ça ?




peut etre ou dans photos insolites.....


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Non c'est bien ici aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre ou dans photos insolites.....



J'avais pas vu que tu l'avais postée là-bas aussi coquin !


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu que tu l'avais postée là-bas aussi coquin !



héhé.....tu me connais....un bon sujet est un sujet que l'on retrouve partout.....
Je pensais te retrouver devant moi apres ce Week end......
tu as peu posté dit moi....?




Bon, je me casse, on m'attend, passez une bonne soirée...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhé.....tu me connais....un bon sujet est un sujet que l'on retrouve partout.....
> Je pensais te retrouver devant moi apres ce Week end......
> tu as peu posté dit moi....?
> 
> ...



Oui je préfère quand l'opposition est présente ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

j'ai terminé mon bricolage du lundi :
collage/remise en forme d'une couverture d'un pauvre dico CE a CM dont il a pile poil 10 ans !!!    

j'ai etalé  la super gloue partout , pas que sur le dico  :mouais: 
: les doitgs et mon  bureau n'ont pas eté epargné   


en plus je viens de me  demander si ce dico il est encore bon avec 10 ans d'age !!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Disons qu'il va lui manquer un peu de mots ...


----------



## NED (22 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai pas la photo là, si j'y passe je la prendrais.

Mais y'a un bar à Vincennes, presque en face de la Mairie qui s'appelle "Le bon vivant".
Rien d'exeptionnel sauf que la boutique voisine c'est : Une boutique de pompes funèbre !!!
 
TranXarnoss qui habite a Vincennes pourra vous confirmer aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il va lui manquer un peu de mots ...



ouais, des trucs utiles, du genre: "ziva, la zepri de la teuté" ou des mots à peu près autant compréhensibles...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il va lui manquer un peu de mots ...





et vlamm !!!!!!!       

sa m'apprendra a vouloir epargrner quelque sous


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ouais, des trucs utiles, du genre: "ziva, la zepri de la teuté" ou des mots à peu près autant compréhensibles...



J'aurais plutôt dit : "ziva, la prizere de la tréren c'est la lèrega"


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et vlamm !!!!!!!
> 
> sa m'apprendra a vouloir epargrner quelque sous



Surtout que t'as pas épargné tes doigts avec toute cette glue ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que t'as pas épargné tes doigts avec toute cette glue ...




si  tout a l'heure l'humeur aurait eté au rdv j'aurais pu prendre une photo   

l'index et le puce collées (hai hai le decollage  :mouais: ) 
pendant que les autre 3 doigts libres faisaint pression sur le coté du dico !!! :rose:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

c'est mou du flood aujourd'hui !! :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est mou du flood aujourd'hui !! :mouais:


+1


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si  tout a l'heure l'humeur aurait eté au rdv j'aurais pu prendre une photo
> 
> l'index et le puce collées (hai hai le decollage  :mouais: )
> pendant que les autre 3 doigts libres faisaint pression sur le coté du dico !!! :rose:


 Ça a tenu sur le dico au moins ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si  tout a l'heure l'humeur aurait eté au rdv j'aurais pu prendre une photo
> 
> l'index et le puce collées (hai hai le decollage  :mouais: )
> pendant que les autre 3 doigts libres faisaint pression sur le coté du dico !!! :rose:



C'eut été une belle photo en effet ...   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça a tenu sur le dico au moins ?




oui, et meme tres bien      

(mais comment enlever la colle des doigts sans  arracher la peau ?  )


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est mou du flood aujourd'hui !! :mouais:



Tiens t'es là toi ?    :love:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens t'es là toi ?    :love:


ba vi, tu l'as pas senti passé


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, et meme tres bien
> 
> (mais comment enlever la colle des doigts sans  arracher la peau ?  )


 Ça devrait finir par tomber tout seul avec les peaux mortes ! 
Sinon tu peux essayer de gratter un peu... enfin sans t'enlever la peau quand même !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, et meme tres bien
> 
> (mais comment enlever la colle des doigts sans  arracher la peau ?  )



Si la colle est déjà sèche, il faut un peu d'eau chaude dessus et ensuite tu frottes tes doigts les uns contre les autres jusqu'à ce que la colle s'en aille !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ba vi, tu l'as pas senti passé



Il faut dire que je ne suis plus habitué aussi ..


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que je ne suis plus habitué aussi ..


bah moi non plus, depuis que j'ai cassé mon iBook je ne peux venir qu'au boulot !! :rose: 
donc pas venu depuis 3 semaines pour cause de vacances, mais comme je suis revenu


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah moi non plus, depuis que j'ai cassé mon iBook je ne peux venir qu'au boulot !! :rose:
> donc pas venu depuis 3 semaines pour cause de vacances, mais comme je suis revenu



Et comme tu es revenu tu fais cette tête ...  ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si la colle est déjà sèche, il faut un peu d'eau chaude dessus et ensuite tu frottes tes doigts les uns contre les autres jusqu'à ce que la colle s'en aille !


On sent l'expérience du gamin qui faisait conneries sur conneries


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On sent l'expérience du gamin qui faisait conneries sur conneries



Moi ? Un véritable petit ange ...   

Et puis c'était marrant de faire des boules de glue ...


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On sent l'expérience du gamin qui faisait conneries sur conneries


 Tête en l'air paraît !


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Un véritable petit ange ...




 Déjà le petit cousin au quatrième degré de l'Enfant Idéal ???


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Déjà le petit cousin au quatrième degré de l'Enfant Idéal ???



Oui voilà c'est exactement ça (mais pas trop, faut garder de la marge) ! On m'aurait donné le bon Dieu sans confession !


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà c'est exactement ça (mais pas trop, faut garder de la marge) ! On m'aurait donné le bon Dieu sans confession !


 Les inconscients !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les inconscients !!!! :affraid:



Non y a pas plus gentil que moi ..


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et comme tu es revenu tu fais cette tête ...  ?


bah oui, ça veut dire que je suis de retour au boulot, d'ou le   

mais sinon


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Moiun type qui s'habille en bergère sans se raser la barbe...je lui donnerai jamais (tu m'entends jamaiiiis !) le bon dieu...un rasoir certes mais....


hein quoi ??! La porte ???! ... euh oui j'la vois pourquoi ??!! ... Ah j'la prend aussi... bon okay... :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non y a pas plus gentil que moi ..


 Ha bon ?!?!


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Déjà le petit cousin au quatrième degré de l'Enfant Idéal ???


tidiou... y'a eu des croisements ??!!??


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moiun type qui s'habille en bergère sans se raser la barbe...je lui donnerai jamais (tu m'entends jamaiiiis !) le bon dieu...un rasoir certes mais....
> 
> 
> hein quoi ??! La porte ???! ... euh oui j'la vois pourquoi ??!! ... Ah j'la prend aussi... bon okay... :rateau:



On parle d'une époque où je n'avais pas de barbe ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ?!?!



Et ouais !


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On parle d'une époque où je n'avais pas de barbe ...



Puberté ingrate  !!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Puberté ingrate  !!



Non je me vois mal à 7-8 ans avec une barbe à la ZZ Top !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

on me demande de réparer un G3 bleu blanc avec os9.2, chienne de vie


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plein d'envies de projets et d'énergie !!
> :love:



Tu pètes le feu mon Roberto !   :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plein d'envies de projets et d'énergie !!
> :love:


Tu veux customiser ton iMac? 

des suggestions


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je me vois mal à 7-8 ans avec une barbe à la ZZ Top !



Bon je reprend pour les 2 du fond : ingrate puberté qui t'as pas loupé PAR LA SUITE !!!! 


Meme si tu portes bien la robe désormais


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reprend pour les 2 du fond : ingrate puberté qui t'as pas loupé PAR LA SUITE !!!!
> 
> 
> Meme si tu portes bien la robe désormais



Soit plus précise la prochaine fois !


----------



## dool (22 Août 2005)

Rho ça va hein ! SM parle toujours en onomatopées ou avec seulement deux mots par post et tout le monde le comprend (ou du moins fais semblant !!! ) LUI !


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reprend pour les 2 du fond : ingrate puberté qui t'as pas loupé PAR LA SUITE !!!!
> 
> 
> Meme si tu portes bien la robe désormais


ouaii... c'est les bouclettes qui te font un visage, comment dire... ridicule


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho ça va hein ! SM parle toujours en onomatopées ou avec seulement deux mots par post et tout le monde le comprend (ou du moins fais semblant !!! ) LUI !


bitose


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Ah mais j'ai jamais dit que je le comprenais ...   

Et puis ça manquait de smiley ton post ... Sans image moi j'arrive pas à suivre !


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho ça va hein ! SM parle toujours en onomatopées ou avec seulement deux mots par post et tout le monde le comprend (ou du moins fais semblant !!! ) LUI !


il faut que tu apprennes à t'abaisser au niveau de ton oditoir !!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouaii... c'est les bouclettes qui te font un visage, comment dire... ridicule



Mes anglaises sont parfaites !


----------



## teo (22 Août 2005)

une chtite toph prise pour notre bergère chez maniak, shop pour fringues superchères à Genève:
Si vous déchiffrez bien la photo pourrave:
ce sont des faux-cils pour ses moutons: Star Gazer ! 
Sinon, à part ça, je viens normalement quitter à mon grand regret mon statut de Super Star, je suis à 4000 depuis 2 jours


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes anglaises sont parfaites !


ah ça vient pas de là, moi qui essayais de te sauver la mise... tant pis


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une chtite toph prise pour notre bergère chez maniak, shop pour fringues superchères à Genève:
> Si vous déchiffrez bien la photo pourrave:
> ce sont des faux-cils pour ses moutons: Star Gazer !
> Sinon, à part ça, je viens normalement quitter à mon grand regret mon statut de Super Star, je suis à 4000 depuis 2 jours



Mais c'est parfait ! Ils vont adorer ! :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah ça vient pas de là, moi qui essayais de te sauver la mise... tant pis



Pour une bergère style viking, je suis considéré comme le summum de la beauté !


----------



## teo (22 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)Sinon, à part ça, je viens normalement quitter à mon grand regret mon statut de Super Star, je suis à 4000 depuis 2 jours




4005, toujours Super Star, finalement, j'attendrai encore et ça m'arrange 



allez hop, déconnexion et coupage de bois


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour une bergère style viking, je suis considéré comme le summum de la beauté !


ok, je m'incline ma beauté !!


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Un véritable petit ange ...
> 
> Et puis c'était marrant de faire des boules de glue ...


C'est marrant, j'ai du mal à te croire !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à part ça, je viens normalement quitter à mon grand regret mon statut de Super Star, je suis à 4000 depuis 2 jours



Nanananananan, l'étape suivante est bcp plus haute    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai du mal à te croire !



Et pourtant ...


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant ...


 Pourtant quoi ???


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant quoi ???



Cette explication se suffit à elle-même ..


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant quoi ???


Il fait des pelotes et il les fait bien


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des pelotes et il les fait bien



Merci !


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des pelotes et il les fait bien


il "pelote" tout court oui 
pourquoi cet accoutrement si ce n'est de passer inaperçu dans le vestiaire des filles !!


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

y'a quelqu'uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuun ??!!??


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il "pelote" tout court oui
> pourquoi cet accoutrement si ce n'est de passer inaperçu dans le vestiaire des filles !!



J'y avais pas pensé ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a quelqu'uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuun ??!!??



Apparemment non ...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'y avais pas pensé ...


Rrrrraaaaaaah l'ôtes est !! tu nous prends pour des bleus ou quoi !!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a quelqu'uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuun ??!!??



 Presque personne...  Mais bon!... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrraaaaaaah l'ôtes est !! tu nous prends pour des bleus ou quoi !!



Je me permettrais pas voyons ...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Presque personne...  Mais bon!... :rateau:


bah oui je vois ça   fainéant de vacanciers !!!


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me permettrais pas voyons ...


tu parles...  

heuuu... tu as des photos ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu parles...
> 
> heuuu... tu as des photos ?



Non puisque je n'y avais jamais pensé ...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah oui je vois ça   fainéant de vacanciers !!!



 Tout fout l'camp!...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non puisque je n'y avais jamais pensé ...


égoïste !!!!


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

allez je me sauve, bonne soirée à tous et a demain !! 

P.S. : si vous voulez me coudbouler pendant mon absence, n'hésitez pas, j'adoooooore ça


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> égoïste !!!!



Ouais !


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non puisque je n'y avais jamais pensé ...


 Oui tu devais pensé à tout autre chose qu'à prendre des photos !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu devais pensé à tout autre chose qu'à prendre des photos !



C'est fort probable ...


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

re hip hep plouf rah miuf !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Hello !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hello !



 Hello, Pierrou!...  
 Lumaï!...  

 Et toutes celles et ceux que je n'aurais pas encore salué(e)(s).


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

tiens, ça avance pas beaucoup ici


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Hello, Pierrou!...
> Lumaï!...
> 
> Et toutes celles et ceux que je n'aurais pas encore salué(e)(s).


 c'est pas bientot fini de faire du vent avec vos smilleys   

(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.)


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié...



et en plus il s'excuse, non mais c'est qui cet admin? 
  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bientot fini de faire du vent avec vos smilleys
> 
> (Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.)



 Ben oui, mais en même temps, c'est aussi un peu le principe du flood!...  Non?...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Chemisette powaââââ !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Chemisette powaââââ !



 Tiens, voilà un roi du pet troll!...


----------



## Spyro (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bientot fini de faire du vent avec vos smilleys


Vive le vent !


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça avance pas beaucoup ici



le   flood   est   en   vacances   .​​


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà un roi du pet troll!...



Comme s'il y en avait des tonnes


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vive le vent !



 Oui, c'est vrai que ça rafraîchit!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comme s'il y en avait des tonnes



 Pour l'instant, je n'en connais qu'un! 
 Mais bon, ce doit être une caste de rares privilégiés, en effet!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le   flood   est   en   vacances   .​
> ​



Ben la preuve que non! 
Enfin, pas tout-à-fait...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça avance pas beaucoup ici



 Mais si, mais si!... 
 Il suffit d'être motivé!...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Tiens, je viens de faire un 4 à la suite!... 
 Alors que je ne suis même pas seul ici, en plus...


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben la preuve que non!
> Enfin, pas tout-à-fait...



flood.
voilà.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> flood.
> voilà.



 Moi, je ne suis qu'un apprenti floodeur... :bebe:
 Mais je fais de mon mieux pour m'appliquer!...


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne suis qu'un apprenti floodeur... :bebe:
> Mais je fais de mon mieux pour m'appliquer!...



"apprenti floodeur deviendra grand".


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de faire un 4 à la suite!...
> Alors que je ne suis même pas seul ici, en plus...



18 ou 19 pour me battre je crois


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 18 ou 19 pour me battre je crois



 Je ne désespère pas d'y arriver un jour!...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Vers 4-5 heures du mat' - pas de souci


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vers 4-5 heures du mat' - pas de souci



 LOL  

 Puis si ce doit bientôt être la fin du bar des floodeurs deuxième et dernière version, autant en profiter un max!... 
 Non?...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Autant que cette histoire se finisse en beauté!...


----------



## Gregg (22 Août 2005)

Salut !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Puis si ce doit bientôt être la fin du bar des floodeurs deuxième et dernière version, autant en profiter un max!...
> Non?...



Pas de problème, il y aura toujours un fil-exutoire pour les frappés comme vous (euh... nous, on dira )


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut !



Salut Gregg ! (tiens un coucou serait de bon aloi  )


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gregg ! (tiens un coucou serait de bon aloi  )



Oui!... 
J'adore aussi les coucous!... 
Je suis un genre de hardcore coucouteur!...


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

salut salut


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> salut salut



 LOL 

 Salut à toi, Ti'punch!


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Salut à toi, Ti'punch!



j'allais pas te laisser coucouer tout seul quand meme!

c'est trister de coucouer tout seul


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> salut salut



Salut une, salut deux, salut trois ! 
(rivières évidemment)

Edit : post sans intérêt - j'avais pas vu la localisation (je pensais comme d'hab, moi, pov pomme)


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Salut une, salut deux, salut trois !
> (rivières évidemment)



un verre, deux verres, trois verres ...

hips  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Salut une, salut deux, salut trois !
> (rivières évidemment)
> 
> Edit : post sans intérêt - j'avais pas vu la localisation (je pensais comme d'hab, moi, pov pomme)



 Un poète comme toi devait penser à *ceci*, non?...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un poète comme toi devait penser à *ceci*, non?...



Ben pourquoi pas


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi pas



 Si tu n'y pensais pas au départ, tu y penses maintenant, en tout cas!... 

 L'important est qu'il y ait également des poètes au bar MacG, par ailleurs.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

@+, les floodeurs!


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> @+, les floodeurs!



bon appétit bonne soiréeet tout et tout !!


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## duracel (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



Oh, une revenante.


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2005)

un peu oui


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir








  coucou maiwen je reviens aussi ....


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou maiwen je reviens aussi ....


coucou joel  

je reviens .. par intermittence


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou joel
> 
> je reviens .. par intermittence


un peu pareil ..; je suis moins motivé ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un peu pareil ..; je suis moins motivé ...


ouala ... c'est un peu ça ... entre autre ...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

moi un gros mot, j'y vais !


----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ... c'est un peu ça ... entre autre ...


quoi d'autre ...?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Salu tout le monde 
Je regarde Bimboland, je me sens intelligent là....


----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salu tout le monde
> Je regarde Bimboland, je me sens intelligent là....




salut


----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2005)

c'est calme ce soir


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Ouais, moi la télé me subjuge.... 
hé, elle a un vieux mac portable dans le film la Judih gode rèche


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

poussage de caddy chez carrouf terminé 
avec petite crise obligé au rayon "rentrée scolaire"  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

consolation: j'etais pas la seule


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Ah ouais tiens la rentrée scolaire .... 
Merde


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

j'ai mal au jambes.  :rateau:  :hein:   

...  presque 1H sans flood ici !   c'est pas normal ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au jambes.  :rateau:  :hein:
> 
> ...  presque 1H sans flood ici !   c'est pas normal ça.



 Mais il faut bien se reposer, parfois, quand même!...


----------



## toys (22 Août 2005)

yep tu la dit!

c'était juste un coucou et un bisous en même temps!
je repasse dans la nuit


----------



## NED (22 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit les loustics,
c'est l'heure du bain de Maël !!
@pluche...


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

moi c'est l'heure du dodo, bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les loustics,
> c'est l'heure du bain de Maël !!
> @pluche...





pas encore couché bebé adoré ?   

moi en tout cas je suis en train j'y penser !!!     



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

ça ronfle un peu par ici, non ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça ronfle un peu par ici, non ?


oui tu as un p'ti peu de bave là ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça ronfle un peu par ici, non ?




totalment     d'ailleur j'attrappe mon marchand de reve au passage !!  

bonne nuit !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as un p'ti peu de bave là ...


Bonne nuit petit papillon...


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as un p'ti peu de bave là ...




non, ça c'est autre chose...plutôt la consternation


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
Je passe un peu tard... :rose: J'espère que vous n'êtes pas déjà tous couchés


----------



## Spyro (22 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je passe un peu tard... :rose: J'espère que vous n'êtes pas déjà tous couchés


Non non  

Je viens de me regarder le nom de la rose moi


----------



## duracel (22 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non
> 
> Je viens de me regarder le nom de la rose moi



Aussi un chouette film.
Et Sean Connery et tellement beau.


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non
> 
> Je viens de me regarder le nom de la rose moi



Génial ! On a le coffret DVD avec des tonnes de bonus qui sont super intéressants !  :love:
Un must...


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

Là ménant j'ai un DVD de "pour quelques dollars de plus".
C'est amusant, au début il donne le choix de la langue pour l'interface.
En choisissant anglais on accède à l'interface en anglais.
En choisissant français on a d'abord 4 pubs de films en DVD (qu'on peut passer).
Ça fait plaisir d'acheter des trucs pour avoir des pubs dedans...

Pourtant c'est pas du Disney hein


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Génial ! On a le coffret DVD avec des tonnes de bonus qui sont super intéressants !  :love:
> Un must...


Pareil 


Dans le gere film à voir: OLD BOY :love:
un chouilla barré, et c'est pour ça que je l'aime


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est pas du Disney hein



En parlant de Disney, ça me rapelle ce truc délirant qui Dan Brown a écrit  dans son best-seller « Da Vinci Code» (on en pense ce qu'on veut, c'est pas le sujet ) : dans « Le roi Lion », il y aurait une scène dans laquelle on voit le mot « SEX » écrit dans un nuage de poussière...:mouais:

Curieuse, je suis allée vérifier et... c'est exact (mais dans quelle mesure n'ai-je pas été influencée car il y a une part de « Je devine que c'est là... » ! :rose:

Anecdote complètement inutile... :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2005)

Allez, sur cette performance, je vous bisoute tous...

Bonne nuit les nighters  :love: !


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> (on en pense ce qu'on veut, c'est pas le sujet )


Tout est le sujet ici !!!


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je passe un peu tard... :rose: J'espère que vous n'êtes pas déjà tous couchés


Ba si tu vois bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

'lut.....
pitin® de journée.....

bon, pendant qu'ici, on brule, voila qu'a Grenoble ils se noient....
Taho!, baloo, ça roule...?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut.....
> pitin® de journée.....
> 
> bon, pendant qu'ici, on brule, voila qu'a Grenoble ils se noient....
> Taho!, baloo, ça roule...?



 Salut à toi, Nioube-Vétéran!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, Nioube-Vétéran!...




'lut....


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut....



 J'ai l'impression qu'à cette heure, il n'y a guère qu'un Nioube-Vétéran et un nioube d'élite au bar des floodeurs... :sick:
 Après tout, c'est encore le mois d'août!... :rateau:
 Mais bon, il reste au moins quelques fidèles!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

toujours les meme........


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toujours les meme........



 Si ça se trouve, on va finir par nous repérer!... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se trouve, on va finir par nous repérer!... :rateau:



mais non, mais non......


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non......








Je pensais pourtant qu'en étant aussi subtilement déguisé, je ne pourrais être reconnu de personne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pourtant qu'en étant aussi subtilement déguisé, je ne pourrais être reconnu de personne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





.....


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....



 Cette fois-ci, j'ai décidé d'opter pour une tenue de véritable agent secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Comme ça, je pourrai à coup sûr flooder incognito...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Tiens, en quelques jours, je vois que Visa pour l'image a autant de succes que l'année derniere...
je pensais voir un peu plus d'activité autour de ce fil...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois-ci, j'ai décidé d'opter pour une tenue de véritable agent secret.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faudrait que tu commences par naviguer en caché.........



'lut Sofi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Bon, je retourne a ma (re-)lecture.....++







++


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que tu commences par naviguer en caché.........
> 
> 
> 
> (...)




Oui, mais bon... 




C'est un début!... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

'ne nuit.....:sleep:....


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en quelques jours, je vois que Visa pour l'image a autant de succes que l'année derniere...
> je pensais voir un peu plus d'activité autour de ce fil...


Ouaip, y a pas photo !


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2005)

Comme y'a 60 secondes, je réponds à deux trucs en même temps...



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Disney, ça me rapelle ce truc délirant qui Dan Brown a écrit  dans son best-seller « Da Vinci Code» (on en pense ce qu'on veut, c'est pas le sujet ) : dans « Le roi Lion », il y aurait une scène dans laquelle on voit le mot « SEX » écrit dans un nuage de poussière...:mouais:
> 
> Curieuse, je suis allée vérifier et... c'est exact (mais dans quelle mesure n'ai-je pas été influencée car il y a une part de « Je devine que c'est là... » ! :rose:
> 
> Anecdote complètement inutile... :sleep:



Si, si, c'est très intéressant ! Dans le bouquin, ils en parlent juste avant que Langdon ne meure !

Dans la première édition de Bernard et Bianca, quand ils décollent à bord de l'albatros, on voit une affiche collée sur le mur derrière les personnages. On y voit (après arrêt sur image et défilement image par image) une fille au sein nus... 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut.....
> pitin® de journée.....
> 
> bon, pendant qu'ici, on brule, voila qu'a Grenoble ils se noient....
> Taho!, baloo, ça roule...?



Moi ça va, pas de noyés par ici. Il a certes plu, mais pas de quoi remplir une caisse de coquilles de noix ! 

Tu lis American Psycho ? grand moment ! Surtout avec le rat... !  :sick:


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

salut les floodeurs !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

hier j'ai papotée avec belle -soeur et elle m'en a sortie une bien bonne a glacer le sang :

dans son jardin , où les enfants et la famille en general y sont tres souvent ,elle a trouvé
une fleché avec pointe en metal professionelle  bien planté dans le sol    

la police est allée immediatement et pris  l'objet en question 
et maintenant ils se posent la question d'où peut arriver cette fleche meurtriere vu que,
a leur connaissance , dans le voisinage personne fait ce sport


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier j'ai papotée avec belle -soeur et elle m'en a sortie une bien bonne a glacer le sang :
> 
> dans son jardin , où les enfants et la famille en general y sont tres souvent ,elle a trouvé
> une fleché avec pointe en metal professionelle  bien planté dans le sol
> ...


c'est super dangeureux !!
en même temps vu la portée relativement réduite d'un arc, ça ne peut être qu'un voisinage assez proche !!
j'espère que ce n'était qu'une flèche et que cela ne se reproduira plus !!


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier j'ai papotée avec belle -soeur et elle m'en a sortie une bien bonne a glacer le sang :
> 
> dans son jardin , où les enfants et la famille en general y sont tres souvent ,elle a trouvé
> une fleché avec pointe en metal professionelle  bien planté dans le sol
> ...



Mais elle etait posée par terre?
plantée dans le sol, ou dans un arbre?
Dans le chien?
A-t-elle été propulsé par un arc ou seulement posée comme ca?
Comment est la pointe? ronde? plate a goupille? pointue 1 lame? lame triangulée de chasse?
Et les pumes? elles sont comment? artificielle? 2 coqs et une poule ou 2 poules et une coq? et de quelle couleur?
La flèche est en bois? en alu? en carbonne?
y'a-t-il des taches dessus?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

la fleche etait bien planté au sol , comme tombée du ciel , mon neveau l'a sortie de terre et montré a sa mere..

la police a demandé a mon neveau de remettre la fleche comme il l'avait trouvé ,
elle avait une pointe en metal et des plumes , la police a dit etre une fleche de professionel

ma belle-soeur ne saurait pas dire si c'est une fleche d'arc ou arbalet 
(sois disant une fleche l'arbalet va beaucoup plus loin , moi j'en sais rien)
mais  le plus inquientant est  la police est arrivé tres tres vite :
peut etre d'autres fleches ont eté trouvé dans le quartier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe



La classe dès le matin. 

Rien à dire


On c'est où on va, c'est clair, net et précis...


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe


cette petite phrase qui n'a l'air de rien, vient de me faire passer pour un extra-terrestre dans mon bureau !!
je me suis mis à éclaté de rire et tout le monde m'a regardé avec des yeux exhorbités, genre : "il reprend le boulot et ça le fait rire ??!!??"

mais non... c'est juste supermoquette qui est en grande forme, mais ça, je ne pouvais pas leur dire sous peine d'être définitivement pris pour un extra-terrestre !!  


Merci SM dès que je retrouve mon boulage t'en prend un


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> cette petite phrase qui n'a l'air de rien, vient de me faire passer pour un extra-terrestre dans mon bureau !!
> je me suis mis à éclaté de rire et tout le monde m'a regardé avec des yeux exhorbités, genre : "il reprend le boulot et ça le fait rire ??!!??"
> 
> mais non... c'est juste supermoquette qui est en grande forme, mais ça, je ne pouvais pas leur dire sous peine d'être définitivement pris pour un extra-terrestre !!
> ...



J'ai eu droit à la même réaction de la part de mes collègues de bureau


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe



Pffff, j'ai pissé dans mon armure    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, j'ai pissé dans mon armure    :love:




Z'avez des fuites ce matin, les gars!!!


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe








 T'es au bout du rouleau ? Accroche-toi au papier peint !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu droit à la même réaction de la part de mes collègues de bureau


merci, c'est bon de se sentir moins seul... c'est comme une maladie orpheline Supermoquette


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2005)

Bonjour ! 

Ça floode un peu mou depuis hier soir quand même... (SM, je ne dis pas ça pour toi, désolée :rose: 
Vivement la rentrée que le floode reprenne du poil de la bête


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça floode un peu mou depuis hier soir quand même... (SM, je ne dis pas ça pour toi, désolée :rose: )


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Qu'est-il arrivé à Bender ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il faut savoir que 1/6 de l?eau présente dans notre organisme
> est produite à l?intérieur même de notre corps par certaines
> réactions biochimiques qui créent de l?eau._
> 
> ...


c'est important de le savoir, ça peut toujours servir lors d'un diner !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis American Psycho ? grand moment ! Surtout avec le rat... !  :sick:



oui, enfin, je le relis.....et oui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



...?....
ha, je sais...

.i..


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...?....
> ha, je sais...
> 
> .i..


Salut Stook !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Encore ???? 

Je te refais la même réponse ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Mikoo a dit:
			
		

> b...






			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> .i..




..t.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

Lettre "E" ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Mikoo a dit:
			
		

> b...





			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> .i..





			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> ..t.



...e



Et voila.....




			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook !



'lut.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Lettre "E" ?



Salut G4 , tu dois etre bon au jeu du pendu...


----------



## bouilla (23 Août 2005)

Je vois que j'ai rien loupé ces derniers jours


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-il arrivé à Bender ?




cherche peut etre par là....:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que j'ai rien loupé ces derniers jours



on loupe jamais rien ici.....


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...?....
> ha, je sais...
> 
> .i..





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Encore ????
> 
> Je te refais la même réponse ?



ça y est ça recommence...     



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ..t.



nan  



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Lettre "E" ?



et nan


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut G4 , tu dois etre bon au jeu du pendu...



En 5 lettres : P...t

et pour les mous du bulbe, une indication :















Désolé  :rose: , vraiment... enfin bon


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cherche peut etre par là....:


Nan il était là ...
... ceci dit tout prés de l'endroit que tu m'avais indiqué


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Nan il était là ...
> ... ceci dit tout prés de l'endroit que tu m'avais indiqué




oui, un peu plus haut....


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En 5 lettres : P...t
> 
> et pour les mous du bulbe, une indication :
> 
> ...


pendu...
vous vous souvenez de ce jeu !! 
terrible, des super soirée d'ado !!
bah on s'amusait comme on pouvait !! :rose:


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

ça flood pas du tout ce matin !!  

on se croirait à bord d'un navire fantome, abandonné !!! :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça flood pas du tout ce matin !!
> 
> on se croirait à bord d'un navire fantome, abandonné !!! :rose:



désolé, je floodais dans d'autres fils......


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je floodais dans d'autres fils......


C'est interdit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est interdit !




chut!.......


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

tiens je vais faire : 

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Bon appétit


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

me***; plus d'oeufs.....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

bon app ......mon micro-onde est en route


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me***; plus d'oeufs.....


Et oui, sont parti tes oeufs ...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Août 2005)

Salut à vous, camarades !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, sont parti tes oeufs ...




si tu les vois, fais moi signe.....


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu les vois, fais moi signe.....



moi je les sent.  :rateau:   
ils sont déjà cuits par quelqu'un d'autre.   
ce sont des oeufs volages.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> moi je les sent.  :rateau:
> ils sont déjà cuits par quelqu'un d'autre.
> ce sont des oeufs volages.



j'ai fais sans eux.........
*bon'ap*


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais sans eux.........
> *bon'ap*



nan mais je te jure on va les attraper ces voleurs d'oeufs !   
(ça sera coup de fouet en retour!) 

Bon ap'


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Miam!
moi j'ai Quické et vous?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Miam!
> moi j'ai Quické et vous?




ben , non.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Tiens, ça me donne envie d'aller chez Mc Do.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me donne envie d'aller chez Mc Do.




ha ben bravo......


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la fleche etait bien planté au sol , comme tombée du ciel , mon neveau l'a sortie de terre et montré a sa mere..
> 
> la police a demandé a mon neveau de remettre la fleche comme il l'avait trouvé ,
> elle avait une pointe en metal et des plumes , la police a dit etre une fleche de professionel
> ...



Une flèche d'arbalète, ou plutôt "un carreau" d'arbalète est bien plus petit qu'une flèche d'arc.
Une arbalète est plus puissante à l'impact, mais un arc à poulies (genre arc de chasse, tu te rappelles de Rambo?..lol) peut tirer j'usqu'à 150m en ligne droite; je te racontes pas si on tire en parabole.

Elle habite en campagne, en ville ta soeur?
Car la chasse à l'arc est interdite en France sauf sur des terres strictement privatives.
Bref c'est très étrange cette enquete...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Car la chasse à l'arc est interdite en France sauf sur des terres strictement privatives.
> Bref c'est très étrange cette enquete...



non, avec un permis de chasse et une licence, elle est autorisé en reserve de chasse....


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, avec un permis de chasse et une licence, elle est autorisé en reserve de chasse....


Ha ! on m'avait dit en domaine privé, mais tu dois être plus à la page. 
effectivement :
La chasse à l'arc est un mode réglementé par arrêté du ministre chargé de la chasse. A l'inverse des États-Unis, la chasse à l'arc est très peu pratiquée en France. Elle est aussi soumise à une réglementation très stricte. Outre l'examen au permis de chasse, l'archer doit passer un examen pour l'obtention d'un numéro d'agrément. Ce numéro devra être inscrit sur chaque flèche. Le gibier devra être tué "à coup sûr". Le tir doit donc être parfait et se faire à des distances courtes (40 mètres maximum). Les flèches sont équipées de "Flou-flou" (plumes larges freinant la flèche au delà de 40 mètres) Toute la difficulté de la chasse à l'arc réside dans l'approche du gibier (camouflage, silence, connaissance du milieu naturel...) et du tir dans des conditions parfaites de sécurité..
 Mais en reserve de chasse pour tous gibiers?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mais en reserve de chasse pour tous gibiers?



tous gibiers !.....
le principal probleme de la chasse a l'arc est comme tu l'as dit l'approche.........
car en moyenne avec un arc de chasse, la precision de tir et d'environ 15/20 metre grand max....
pour les Flou-flou, tout depend du gibier....
tout comme les pointes, tu utiliseras plus des bou en caoutchouc sans pointes (blunt) pour un lapin ou un oiseau,car la force du choc suffira a le tuer, alors que face un sanglier, il faut une pointe saignante, pour le vider.....
je ne pratique pas la chasse, uniquement le tir sur cible (tir olympique à 70metre...)
mais quelques amis s'y sont essayés....
malgre le contact terriblement compliqué ici avec les "vrai" chasseur.........
mais c'est une chasse plus securisante et moins meurtriere que la chasse au uzi......


dans le cas de Tatav, je vois bien un malin essayant la capacité de tir (en longueur ) de son matos...
sache qu'avec du matos de compet (pointes tres fines et non coupante + fleches carbonne et plumes vriées) j'arrive en parabolle pas loin des 400m........
donc.....
et sans poulies....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

*C'est bien toujours *
le bar des floodeurs ici ?



 
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

faut être une bête pour draguer à 40 m !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien toujours *
> le bar des floodeurs ici ?
> 
> 
> ...




.....




(ça te rassure...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....




*Une erreur *
s'est introduite dans ce message, laquelle ?


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans le cas de Tatav, je vois bien un malin essayant la capacité de tir (en longueur ) de son matos...
> sache qu'avec du matos de compet (pointes tres fines et non coupante + fleches carbonne et plumes vriées) j'arrive en parabolle pas loin des 400m........
> donc.....
> et sans poulies....



Oui !
Quand j'ai eu l'envie de m'y mettre a une époque bien révolue maintenant, bien que je ne fut pas trop mauvais....bref, il y avait une discipline où on fait sa volée en parabole pour viser dans des anneaux avec un drapeau?
Ca existe toujours?
 

-----------après le chapitre chasse et pêche, Stook et NED vous proposent le chapitre "Robin des bois"------------​


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut être une bête pour draguer à 40 m !



Avec un bon brame ça doit être possible ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Une erreur *
> s'est introduite dans ce message, laquelle ?




je savais que ce post te plairait...
c'etait un speciale dedicace.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui !
> Quand j'ai eu l'envie de m'y mettre a une époque bien révolue maintenant, bien que je ne fut pas trop mauvais....bref, il y avait une discipline où on fait sa volée en parabole pour viser dans des anneaux avec un drapeau?
> Ca existe toujours?
> 
> ...





oui, le tir au drapeau.....c'est surtout un specialité picarde....mais oui....


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec un bon brame ça doit être possible ...


Pitin tu brâme bien toi alors !!!


------ Stargazer et NED vous proposent de revenir au chapitre "Chasse et nature"---------​


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec un bon brame ça doit être possible ...


mieux vaut un bon déguisement pour s'introduire dans le vestiaire des filles...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> stook a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Il n'y a pas "bite"


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, le tir au drapeau.....c'est surtout un specialité picarde....mais oui....



Allez Stook,
vise dans l'anneau qui tourne en bas !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allez Stook,
> vise dans l'anneau qui tourne en bas !!



, c'est que j'y tiens a mon ecran...



ps: bite (content...?)


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pitin tu brâme bien toi alors !!!
> 
> 
> ------ Stargazer et NED vous proposent de revenir au chapitre "Chasse et nature"---------​




Un bien bel organe en effet ! :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

'jour MacGe!  

pfff faudrait vraiment que j'apprenne à me lever à des heures civilisées un d'ces quatre...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut un bon déguisement pour s'introduire dans le vestiaire des filles...



Les deux c'est le top tout de même ...


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les deux c'est le top tout de même ...


Rrrrroooh oui, le déguisement qui va bien et le brame qui tue !! im-pa-ra-ble !!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour MacGe!
> 
> pfff faudrait vraiment que j'apprenne à me lever à des heures civilisées un d'ces quatre...



Salut toi !


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Bon allé je stoppe un peu le flood,
c'est parti pour 3, 4heures de dessin...@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

bon, je vous laisse pour l'aprem....++


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'jour MacGe!
> pfff faudrait vraiment que j'apprenne à me lever à des heures civilisées un d'ces quatre...



*Mouahaha c'te feignasse !*
quand je pense que j'ai fini ma journée de travail à 12H30


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouahaha c'te feignasse !*
> quand je pense que j'ai fini ma journée de travail à 12H30


z'avez décidé de me foutre en rogne ou quoi tous là !!!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouahaha c'te feignasse !*
> quand je pense que j'ai fini ma journée de travail à 12H30



Journée de travail ..? C'est quoi ce truc ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Journée de travail ..? C'est quoi ce truc ?


*Mossieur* 
commence à 5h !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Journée de travail ..? C'est quoi ce truc ?


je vais m'ennerver pour de booooooonn...  RrrrroooOOOOOoooaaaaaHHHhhh

 et voilà je suis tout vert !!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'ennerver pour de booooooonn...  RrrrroooOOOOOoooaaaaaHHHhhh
> 
> et voilà je suis tout vert !!



Le vert te va si bien !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le vert te va si bien !


 :rose: merci, tu es bête grand fou, tu me fais rougir :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Mossieur*
> commence à 5h !



Ce n'était pas tant que sa journée de travail se termine à 12h30 que je relevais, mais plutôt le fait qu'une journée de travail était un concept bien mystérieux pour moi !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas tant que sa journée de travail se termine à 12h30 que je relevais, mais plutôt le fait qu'une journée de travail était un concept bien mystérieux pour moi !


et que fais-tu dans la vie, car je suis en train de chercher une reconversion, et toute les idées m'intéressent !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci, tu es bête grand fou, tu me fais rougir :rose:



Et pendant la transition tu es orange ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et que fais-tu dans la vie, car je suis en train de chercher une reconversion, et toute les idées m'intéressent !



Moi ? Etudiant en vacances !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Etudiant en vacances !


dommage que ça paie mal, sinon c'est un super job !!


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Etudiant en vacances !


De toute façon vacance ou pas c'est pareils !!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon vacance ou pas c'est pareils !!



Ah non en vacances t'as moins de temps pour glander !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non en vacances t'as moins de temps pour glander !


Alors qu'est-ce que tu fous à trainer au bar, feignasse!!!!


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non en vacances t'as moins de temps pour glander !


Faculté ? ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans le cas de Tatav, je vois bien un malin essayant la capacité de tir (en longueur ) de son matos...
> sache qu'avec du matos de compet (pointes tres fines et non coupante + fleches carbonne et plumes vriées) j'arrive en parabolle pas loin des 400m........
> donc.....
> et sans poulies....




400m ????? !!!!!!!!     

donc si c'est cela bioman et beau frere ont peut etre raison :

la fleche portait la marque decathlon et pas loin (enfin 500m a vol d'oiseau a peu pres) 
il y a un parc decatholon .... mais on sait pas si il y a aussi un terrain d'entrainement a l'arc 

.... bref, on verra bien ce que la police dira , ma belle famille ne lache pas l'affaire et
pour une fois je leur donne amplement raison : la fleche a eté envoyé en plein aprem
et heuresement cet aprem là personne etait a la maison     




ps : vous avez parlez  d'agreement mais la police a affirmé que n'importe qui, meme un gamin, peut aller acheter une fleche de compet


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

supertangaDOTquelquechose


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un café pour me remettre les idées en place, même si elles sont pas franchement en désordre, non : *j'ai dans l'idée que la vie est belle.*
> Une saveur, un ciel tout tout bleu une tendance à sourire _qui doit être agaçante non ?_ et une envie de café.
> Je vous embrasse.
> :love:
> :love:


Tu as l'air triste ... 
... en attendant; ... voilà ton café .... c'est sur mon compte !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas tant que sa journée de travail se termine à 12h30 que je relevais, mais plutôt le fait qu'une journée de travail était un concept bien mystérieux pour moi !


Tu n'as pas honte ??? :mouais:
Mets toi vite au taf, faut que je touche ma retraite, moi ...


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> 
> Je te rassure, *je ne suis pas triste au contraire* : je suis même très très heureux et j'espérai en faire partager les z'ondes limpides !
> :love:


Me voilà rassuré  ...
... t'as vu mon café c'est la tournée spéciale du chef ...
... attends pour remuer ça m'a pris deux heures


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 400m ????? !!!!!!!!
> 
> donc si c'est cela bioman et beau frere ont peut etre raison :
> 
> ...



Stook????
500 mètres c'est possible à ton avis??
avec un peu de vent qui pousse....


----------



## Gregg (23 Août 2005)

Salut !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


Dis donc, tu as un signal sonore ou lumineux lorsque notre petit Gregginou poste ?


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


Le moment préféré de SM dans la journée  ...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


:affraid: T'as pété? 



Parce que là, je sens rien :mouais:



Ha si, finalement... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




voie plus bas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




voilà   












.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il est passé où l'oeuf de pâque?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où l'oeuf de pâque?




je trouve le paquet explosif plus mignon


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Ca me fait penser à ça, sinon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse, it's *GUINNESS* time !










Bonne soirée à vous tous!


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse, it's *GUINNESS* time !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu me donnes soif


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

et 1 et 2 et 3 points disco


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas honte ??? :mouais:
> Mets toi vite au taf, faut que je touche ma retraite, moi ...



T'as largement le temps avant la retraite !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et 1 et 2 et 3 points disco



C'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop tôt !


et en plus faut que tu attende 24 boulage!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et en plus faut que tu attende 24 boulage!



Oui c'est pas du jeu !


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas du jeu !


 Mais tu as passé les 7000 toi ! :affraid:


----------



## Gregg (23 Août 2005)

Marrant ton avatar Toys  :love:


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas du jeu !


la roue fait sont tour !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et 1 et 2 et 3 points disco


J'en suis toujours à deux  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as passé les 7000 toi ! :affraid:



Oui et alors ?


----------



## Gregg (23 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis toujours à deux  :rose:




Alors moi a 1  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la roue fait sont tour !



Oui, oui ! On attend son passage !


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ton avatar Toys  :love:


vi, mon chien, le chat et le cochon d'inde sont super pote!

ne cherche pas le cochon d'inde il n'est pas sur la photo!


----------



## Gregg (23 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vi, mon chien, le chat et le cochon d'inde sont super pote!
> 
> ne cherche pas le cochon d'inde il n'est pas sur la photo!




pq il aime pas les photos ?


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui ! On attend son passage !


1	lumai
2	gregg
3	stargazeur
4	robertav
5	franswa
6	stook
7	humman fly
8	nightwalker
9	ginette 107
10	ti punch
11	iNano
12	patochman
13	maccossinelle
14	fat boss slim
15	marcmame
16	avril-VII
17	i tof
18	joel18ducher
19	kasparov
20	ned
21	bobbymountchak
22	kisco
23	dark templar
24	macounette
25	lepurfilsdelasagesse
26	nato kino
27	roberto vendez
28	shupastar
29	stargazeur


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

Héhé, 
Vous n'avez pas l'impression que l'horloge de Macgé avance?
Entre 2 et 3 min?


----------



## Gregg (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Héhé,
> Vous n'avez pas l'impression que l'horloge de Macgé avance?
> Entre 2 et 3 min?




Oui oui


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Héhé,
> Vous n'avez pas l'impression que l'horloge de Macgé avance?
> Entre 2 et 3 min?


*Pas bonnes,*
les piles.


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui



Et comment ça se fait?
Et pourquoi y'a rien qui est fait?
Et pourquoi elle avance et pourquoi elle ne recule pas plutôt.?


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> pq il aime pas les photos ?


nais non s'est que lui il vie pas dans la maison il s'est fait sa cabanne dans le tas de bois au fond du jardin près de la cabanne du pêcheur on l'on met les couleurs sur les murs qui chante les fleurs.


merde j 'ai remonté de francis lalane faut que je vais chez le medecin avant que sa empire!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)




----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Pas bonnes,*
> les piles.




Ouais ben alors, j'ai rien a voir là-dedans d'abord.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ça se fait?
> Et pourquoi y'a rien qui est fait?
> Et pourquoi elle avance et pourquoi elle ne recule pas plutôt.?



Parce que si elle avance et qu'elle recule comment veux-tu que ....? 

  

:rateau: :rateau:

:rose:


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et alors ?


 Et alors rien !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si elle avance et qu'elle recule comment veux-tu que ....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Non* 
Ca, c'est juste à la St Hercule ...
Tu connais pas le proverbe ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et alors rien !



Ok !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Non*
> Ca, c'est juste à la St Hercule ...
> Tu connais pas le proverbe ?



Non ... :rose:


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si elle avance et qu'elle recule comment veux-tu que ....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est les travaux de recul.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

:modo: *ET LA CHARTE???? * 

si ça continue à ce train, le bar #2 va fermer


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est les travaux de recul.




Et y a le bip de sécurité comme quand un gros cul recule ? (je parle de camions hein ! )


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ça se fait?
> Et pourquoi y'a rien qui est fait?
> Et pourquoi elle avance et pourquoi elle ne recule pas plutôt.?


Parce qu'elle doit pas être synchronisée avec un serveur d'horloge...
Il faudrait en parler aux admins


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'elle doit pas être synchronisée avec un serveur d'horloge...
> Il faudrait en parler aux admins



On lance une discussion/pétition: Pour une horloge à l'heure?


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

re hep hip rah boum!    :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> On lance une discussion/pétition: Pour une horloge à l'heure?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

il y a eu bug bug 
pas moyen d'acceder au forum  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

test : 19h13


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

test : 19h15


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> test : 19h15




parfait on bouge plus : les test sont concluants !!!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

Ouais ça marche !


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait on bouge plus : les test sont concluants !!!


 En ne bougeant plus ça, marche...
Est-ce qu'en bougeant ça ne marchera plus ??? On dirait une devise Shadock ! 


@ Roberta : Bonjour Princess :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En ne bougeant plus ça, marche...
> Est-ce qu'en bougeant ça ne marchera plus ??? On dirait une devise Shadock !
> 
> 
> @ Roberta : Bonjour Princess :love:



T'aurais pu faire test ..     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En ne bougeant plus ça, marche...
> Est-ce qu'en bougeant ça ne marchera plus ??? On dirait une devise Shadock !
> 
> 
> @ Roberta : Bonjour Princess :love:




bon       

t'arretes de me compliquer l'heure toi ?    




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu faire test ..     :love:




c'est pas possible pour elle : 
elle viens d'ammenager sur ma lune , l'heure n'as plus importance par ici !!!


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Maiiiiis naaaan ! Là c'est simple ! Tu ne fais rien !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible pour elle :
> elle viens d'ammenager sur ma lune , l'heure n'as plus importance par ici !!!



Tu sais que dans l'espace les horloges tournent moins vite ?


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Pouet pouet !!
 

(PS: j'avais envie...c'est tout)


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible pour elle :
> elle viens d'ammenager sur ma lune , l'heure n'as plus importance par ici !!!


 Et c'est beau les lunes roses ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est beau les lunes roses ! :love:



Ca doit être pas mal ...


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu bug bug
> pas moyen d'acceder au forum  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Je crois que c'est l'effet de la remise à l'heure


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pouet pouet !!
> 
> 
> (PS: j'avais envie...c'est tout)



Fais selon tes envies !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

la je suis en pleine recherche du regime dissocié ou quelque chose comme cela    

la fille d'une amie a mamancherie a perdu 7 kg en 2 mois


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je suis en pleine recherche du regime dissocié ou quelque chose comme cela
> 
> la fille d'une amie a mamancherie a perdu 7 kg en 2 mois



Ils font peut-être des régimes pour les dindes chez Slim-fast???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ils font peut-être des régimes pour les dindes chez Slim-fast???




note : penser a bouler rouge ce ned jusq'a la la fin de sa vie


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> note : penser a bouler rouge ce ned jusq'a la la fin de sa vie



Haaaaaan tu vas prendre cher NED !


----------



## Franswa (23 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pouet pouet !!
> 
> 
> (PS: j'avais envie...c'est tout)


 Toi aussi, t'as des envies de pouetiser ? :love:


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> note : penser a bouler rouge ce ned jusq'a la la fin de sa vie


Ba alors c'est quoi ta signature en bas??
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

bon bien , je boulera pas rouge , je ne fais plus de rigime dissocié :

manger du poisson du petit dej au diner , exclusivement du poisson NON NON NON      

et puis j'aime pas moi  , mais pas du tout le poisson


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bien , je boulera pas rouge , je ne fais plus de rigime dissocié :
> 
> manger du poisson du petit dej au diner , exclusivement du poisson NON NON NON
> 
> et puis j'aime pas moi  , mais pas du tout le poisson



Ha ba tu vois quand tu veux...
Moi zaime bien Tatav...:love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bien , je boulera pas rouge , je ne fais plus de rigime dissocié :
> 
> manger du poisson du petit dej au diner , exclusivement du poisson NON NON NON
> 
> et puis j'aime pas moi  , mais pas du tout le poisson



dommage.   
le poisson c'est bon.   
bon pour la santé. bon pour la libido. bon pour le foie.
et c'est encore meilleur cru.


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le poisson c'est bon.
> bon pour la santé. bon pour la libido. bon pour le foie.
> et c'est encore meilleur cru.



le poisson????

c'est ce truc rectangulaire qui est jaune et qui croque sous la dent? j'ai essayé cru, mais c'est po bon


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> le poisson????
> 
> c'est ce truc rectangulaire qui est jaune et qui croque sous la dent? j'ai essayé cru, mais c'est po bon



nan là tu confond avec la merde.     :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan là tu confond avec la merde.



mais c'était donc ça ce gout bizarre !
    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> mais c'était donc ça ce gout bizarre !
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



et qui "croque sous la dent"...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

bien voila, je suis plutot noir en ce moment precis   

bioman l'a fait , il l'as cherché son  truc yamamachin 
300 km allé/retour et 300 euros plus cher pour moins equipé  :mouais: 


pffffffffff , et puis on dit que les femmes sont tetues !!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Il ne t'a pas trainée pour aller le cherchr au moins !


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

tout le monde dort


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il ne t'a pas trainée pour aller le cherchr au moins !





ben , j'aurais preferé  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde dort




non, j'ai dechargé mon apn ..... un temp fou pour emporter 350 photos   

iphoto commence serieusement a m'agacer, 
oki les photos sont pas legeres (7milion pixel) mais quand meme  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

ba c'est que le début de la fin


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba c'est que le début de la fin



d'ailleur je vais en profiter pour me coucher    

bonne nuit a tous, et bon flood


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

a chaque age son jouet !!     







 .....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur je vais en profiter pour me coucher
> 
> bonne nuit a tous, et bon flood



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a chaque age son jouet !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien l'hélice ... Ca doit faire un petit vent sympatoche !


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'hélice ... Ca doit faire un petit vent sympatoche !



Très pratique dans le RER en été  (déjà vu)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Très pratique dans le RER en été  (déjà vu)




avec les lumieres qui changent de couleur et de formes ?


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur je vais en profiter pour me coucher
> 
> bonne nuit a tous, et bon flood


Pouah première fois que je vais dire bonne nuit à quelqu'un depuis que je suis inscrit sur MacGé   ... mon rêve dans la vie ce serai de poster une jours dans 'avis aux user's de la nuits'  

... et bien bonne nuit Ti'punch

D'ailleurs moi aussi je vais me coucher ... faut bosser demain  

Bonne nuit à tous  :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec les lumieres qui changent de couleur et de formes ?



il m'en faut un! :love: 

quoique, avec Vigipirate, je vais me faire arrêter


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Très pratique dans le RER en été  (déjà vu)



C'est sûr que ça doit faire du bien !


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

bon aller zou, j'ai un bon bouquin à lire 

apluche les puches


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec les lumieres qui changent de couleur et de formes ?



Un brin d'originalité n'a jamais fait de mal ... Et puis comme ça on peut pas te louper avec celui-là !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

je vais vous suivre : a force de bailler je vais decrocher la machoire     


bonne nuit et soyez sages !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon aller zou, j'ai un bon bouquin à lire
> 
> apluche les puches



Bonne lecture !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous suivre : a force de bailler je vais decrocher la machoire
> 
> 
> bonne nuit et soyez sages !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit Princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous suivre : a force de bailler je vais decrocher la machoire
> 
> 
> bonne nuit et soyez sages !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Good night robertav


----------



## r0rk4l (23 Août 2005)

robertav je ne sais pas si c'est ta fille sur la photo de droite, mais elle a l'air très jolie, et si on suit l'adage "regarde la mère, tu verras la fille dans qques années" à l'inverse, tu dois être jolie aussi  Bonne nuit à tous, c'était ma petite réflexion avant de partir en vacances


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a chaque age son jouet !!



et le tiens c'est quoi ? en plastique aussi ? *












*objet design blanc a forme de boule avec un manche :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> robertav je ne sais pas si c'est ta fille sur la photo de droite, mais elle a l'air très jolie, et si on suit l'adage "regarde la mère, tu verras la fille dans qques années" à l'inverse, tu dois être jolie aussi  Bonne nuit à tous, c'était ma petite réflexion avant de partir en vacances



Bonne nuit et bonnes vacances r0rk !


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a chaque age son jouet !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je peut avoir le numéro du jouet de la seconde? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Je suis revenu


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis revenu



Salut à toi !


----------



## toys (23 Août 2005)

coucou a toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> robertav je ne sais pas si c'est ta fille sur la photo de droite, mais elle a l'air très jolie, et si on suit l'adage "regarde la mère, tu verras la fille dans qques années" à l'inverse, tu dois être jolie aussi  Bonne nuit à tous, c'était ma petite réflexion avant de partir en vacances




*Timmy...*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Août 2005)

Bon, à mon tour de vous laisser les ptits zamis... Bonne nuit à tous!  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis revenu




cool, le bonjour chez toi........
bonne vacances...?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à mon tour de vous laisser les ptits zamis... Bonne nuit à tous!  :sleep:



Bonne nuit !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

bonne nuit a ceux qui y parte


petite question conne s'est quoi les fichiers .iso   :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

au fait, désolé Toys pour ton autre question........


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au fait, désolé Toys pour ton autre question........


s'est pas grave je ne vais pas en mourrir ......

hAAAAAAAAAAA%HOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU$^`$ù$^`ù$HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
fzejklllllllllllllllllllllll   bbbbbbbbbbbn


ha ci j'ai mourru mais je m'ai pas fait mal


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas grave je ne vais pas en mourrir ......
> 
> hAAAAAAAAAAA%HOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU$^`$ù$^`ù$HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> fzejklllllllllllllllllllllll   bbbbbbbbbbbn
> ...



Peuchere..........


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas grave je ne vais pas en mourrir ......
> 
> hAAAAAAAAAAA%HOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU$^`$ù$^`ù$HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> fzejklllllllllllllllllllllll   bbbbbbbbbbbn
> ...



J'aimerai pas mourir comme ça ..   

Sinon pour ton .iso, j'ai aucune idée ! Désolé


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

j'ai revécu j ai été sauvé par le gong!

en fait je ne trouve pas comment monté des fichier iso mais je cherche a droite a gauche vous faite pas chier avec ça en plus ici sa devin de flood de parlé technique  


le moutons vont bien ?
tien on en fait grillé un ce week end!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a ceux qui y parte
> 
> 
> petite question conne s'est quoi les fichiers .iso   :rose:




Les fichiers iso sont des images CD. C'est à dire que ton fichier est la réplique exacte d'un CD mais sur ton disque dur.

On peut soit les simuler ou les graver.
Une fois gravé, tu as la réplique exacte du CD orginal qu'on a converti en fichier iso.

Pour simuler ces images CD, il faut des utilitaires comme Toast,
on peut des fois les ouvrir avec unrarX.....a voir....

c'est typiquement pc commme extension (bien que toast le gere) quand meme....on conseille dans ce cas Winrar....


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Putain de merde, j'étais chez un pote cet aprem et à une soirée ce soir, tout à l"heure je reprends mon sac
PLUS DE iPOD DEDANS !!!!  
Merde merde merde, ya de grandes chances pour que je l'aie oublié chez mon pote mais je suis super inquiet :casse:

Bonsoir quand même


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revécu j ai été sauvé par le gong!
> 
> en fait je ne trouve pas comment monté des fichier iso mais je cherche a droite a gauche vous faite pas chier avec ça en plus ici sa devin de flood de parlé technique
> 
> ...



Ah mais moi je parle jamais technique !  

Sinon oui les moutons vont bien ! 

Et je ne relèverai pas ta dernière phrase ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain de merde, j'étais chez un pote cet aprem et à une soirée ce soir, tout à l"heure je reprends mon sac
> PLUS DE iPOD DEDANS !!!!
> Merde merde merde, ya de grandes chances pour que je l'aie oublié chez mon pote mais je suis super inquiet :casse:
> 
> Bonsoir quand même




pas cool, pas cool du tout......mais bon, soit confiant....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain de merde, j'étais chez un pote cet aprem et à une soirée ce soir, tout à l"heure je reprends mon sac
> PLUS DE iPOD DEDANS !!!!
> Merde merde merde, ya de grandes chances pour que je l'aie oublié chez mon pote mais je suis super inquiet :casse:
> 
> Bonsoir quand même



Pas cool pour toi ...

Sinon bonsoir à toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revécu j ai été sauvé par le gong!
> 
> en fait je ne trouve pas comment monté des fichier iso mais je cherche a droite a gauche vous faite pas chier avec ça en plus ici sa devin de flood de parlé technique



reponse page precedente........


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> reponse page precedente........



Je pense qu'il a dû voir !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi je parle jamais technique !
> 
> Sinon oui les moutons vont bien !
> 
> Et je ne relèverai pas ta dernière phrase ...


j'y peus rien j'ai pas fait le menu!
j'aurait une petite pense pour toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> robertav je ne sais pas si c'est ta fille sur la photo de droite, mais elle a l'air très jolie, et si on suit l'adage "regarde la mère, tu verras la fille dans qques années" à l'inverse, tu dois être jolie aussi  Bonne nuit à tous, c'était ma petite réflexion avant de partir en vacances



*Timmy !...*


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'y peus rien j'ai pas fait le menu!
> j'aurait une petite pense pour toi



C'est pas un des miens, m'en fous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il a dû voir !



oui, mais tu permets que je floode ?...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Timmy !...*



Tu l'as pas déjà faite celle-là !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un des miens, m'en fous !


oui mais quand même s'est peut être un cousin ou un voisin?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu permets que je floode ?...



Tu me permets de te t'accompagner ..


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas déjà faite celle-là !


s'est la tout l'art du flood a la stook


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand même s'est peut être un cousin ou un voisin?



Je veux pas y penser ... 

Ca va me rendre triste ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la tout l'art du flood a la stook



Non c'est pas du flood, c'est des problèmes de mémoire ..


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu me permets de te t'accompagner ..


on se fait un flood a trois alors :rose:


60"


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on se fait un flood a trois alors :rose:
> 
> 
> 60"



Plus on est de fous ...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas y penser ...
> 
> Ca va me rendre triste ...


de toutes façon j'aime pas le mouton quand s'est mort !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

bon ben moi j'ai plus de iPod


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas déjà faite celle-là !




oui, 3 fois, et je la referai.... 
peut etre meme avec ma voix, parait que je l'imite super bien...




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu me permets de te t'accompagner ..



je t'en prie...




Bon, toys, ma reponse te suffit....sinon, dis le....


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est de fous ...


je suis sur qu'on peut faire les 15000 avant d'aller faire dodo.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façon j'aime pas le mouton quand s'est mort !



Oui je préfère cette manière de penser ..


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi j'ai plus de iPod



Arf ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Les fichiers iso sont des images CD. C'est à dire que ton fichier est la réplique exacte d'un CD mais sur ton disque dur.
> 
> On peut soit les simuler ou les graver.
> Une fois gravé, tu as la réplique exacte du CD orginal qu'on a converti en fichier iso.
> ...




tiens Toys, t'as vu.......


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, 3 fois, et je la referai....
> peut etre meme avec ma voix, parait que je l'imite super bien...




En VO ou en VF ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur qu'on peut faire les 15000 avant d'aller faire dodo.



Ca fait peut-être un peu beaucoup non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En VO ou en VF ?



au choix...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bon, toys, ma reponse te suffit....sinon, dis le....




oui sa vas le faire de toute façon je vais voir ça demain!
merci a toi je te met  sur ma liste de boulage


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

ah si, mon pote l'a retrouvé 
Derrière une chaise; merci le chat


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens Toys, t'as vu.......



Oui toys t'as vu ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ah si, mon pote l'a retrouvé
> Derrière une chaise; merci le chat



Ah bah voilà !!!


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait peut-être un peu beaucoup non ?


env 130 / 3 44 postes par personne ha oui quand même!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au choix...



Je demande alors les deux, parce que c'est pas du tout la même chose !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui sa vas le faire de toute façon je vais voir ça demain!
> merci a toi je te met  sur ma liste de boulage



je me disais aussi.....si tu veux de plus ample renseignement.....n'hesite pas...




			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ah si, mon pote l'a retrouvé
> Derrière une chaise; merci le chat



cooooooooooooooooool, tu stresses pour rien...



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui toys t'as vu ?



je crois que c'est bon, mais pour quelqu'un d'autre, je vais peut etre le faire remonter...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au choix...


pareil les deux mais vous me faite un paquet s'est pour offrir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je demande alors les deux, parce que c'est pas du tout la même chose !




mouais, je vais m'occuper de ça....quand il y aura personne a proximité, un mec qui crie "Timmy"
tout seul sevant son ordi, d'habitude, il est mal vu...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est bon, mais pour quelqu'un d'autre, je vais peut etre le faire remonter...



C'est vous qui voyez ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, je vais m'occuper de ça....quand il y aura personne a proximité, un mec qui crie "Timmy"
> tout seul sevant son ordi, d'habitude, il est mal vu...



D'habitude oui ..


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

je viens flooder un peu avec vous.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens flooder un peu avec vous.



Salut à toi !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Tout le monde va bien ?


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait un défi pour arriver à 15000 posts avant d'aller dormir ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Oui et toi ?


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me disais aussi.....si tu veux de plus ample renseignement.....n'hesite pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai vue quoi? je suis perdu la !    :hein:      :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait un défi pour arriver à 15000 posts avant d'aller dormir ?



Et comme je disais ça fait un peu beaucoup !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait un défi pour arriver à 15000 posts avant d'aller dormir ?


non mais qui est le con qui a dit ça ! quil soit bannie (heu non pas bannie bénnie)


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Je veux bien vous aider, d'autant plus que moi je cherche à atteindre 500 posts (je sais c'est petit comme ambition   ).


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vue quoi? je suis perdu la !    :hein:      :hein:



Ben l'explication de ce qu'est un fichier en .iso !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Bon évidemment à trois ça va être chaud, mais on peut essayer.


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien vous aider, d'autant plus que moi je cherche à atteindre 500 posts (je sais c'est petit comme ambition   ).


mieux vaut vissé petit et y arrivé que trop grand et toujours se planté!

ho s'est beaux se que je viens de dire :snif: :snif:


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'explication de ce qu'est un fichier en .iso !


ha oui ça je l'ai vue !  
60"


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut vissé petit et y arrivé que trop grand et toujours se planté!
> 
> ho s'est beaux se que je viens de dire :snif: :snif:



beau ton plan, superbe je voulais dire !
Tu veux une merguez ?

(désolé, c'est une citation que je révais de placer depuis très longtemps, vous avez reconnu ? C'est prononcé avec l'accent pied noir et ça se passe dans l'espace)


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha oui ça je l'ai vue !
> 60"



Donc voilà tu n'est plus perdu !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Bon ben moi les aminches je vais me coucher, demain je dois aller à IKEA acheter des trucs pour mon appart !
Bonne nuit à vous ! :love:


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc voilà tu n'est plus perdu !


non grace a perdu.com je suis toujours a la pointe de l'info


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi les aminches je vais me coucher, demain je dois aller à IKEA acheter des trucs pour mon appart !
> Bonne nuit à vous ! :love:



Tu vas dans quel ikea ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'explication de ce qu'est un fichier en .iso !



ha bon..? et c'est quoi.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit Pierrou le fot !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Les fichiers iso sont des images CD. C'est à dire que ton fichier est la réplique exacte d'un CD mais sur ton disque dur.
> 
> On peut soit les simuler ou les graver.
> Une fois gravé, tu as la réplique exacte du CD orginal qu'on a converti en fichier iso.
> ...




ha, oui ! je me souviens....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha bon..? et c'est quoi.....



Je crois que c'est ça ...  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Les fichiers iso sont des images CD. C'est à dire que ton fichier est la réplique exacte d'un CD mais sur ton disque dur.
> 
> On peut soit les simuler ou les graver.
> Une fois gravé, tu as la réplique exacte du CD orginal qu'on a converti en fichier iso.
> ...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha bon..? et c'est quoi.....


s'est une copie de l'original ! mais quil faut monté avec toast !

le mien ne veut pas les monté mais bon pour ce soi se fait chier alors je préfaire  floodé.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha, oui ! je me souviens....



Bonne mémoire !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Bon ben on tient le rythme pour les 15000 posts


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

s'est de pire en pire ici!
vous dite que des conneries. et en plus s'est drôle.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on tient le rythme pour les 15000 posts



oui, mais le plus dur c'est qu'il y a d'autres fils qui ont besoin de nous ...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on tient le rythme pour les 15000 posts


on vas se faire jeté avant!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais le plus dur c'est qu'il y a d'autres fils qui ont besoin de nous ...



Ah mais c'est tout un art !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais le plus dur c'est qu'il y a d'autres fils qui ont besoin de nous ...


Si tu te disperses on ne va jamais y arriver !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est de pire en pire ici!
> vous dite que des conneries. et en plus s'est drôle.




ben, le probleme, c'est qu'on se force pas...


au fait, :


*Timmy! *


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te disperses on ne va jamais y arriver !


il poste la bonne parole dans tous les tradada perdu!


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, le probleme, c'est qu'on se force pas...
> 
> 
> au fait, :
> ...


TIMMY! aussi
sa sort d'ou ce truc?

celuit qui dit de mon cul je ...... je....... je lui fait rien mais j'en pense pas moins.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, le probleme, c'est qu'on se force pas...
> 
> 
> au fait, :
> ...



Je dirais même *Timm(e)y! *

Comme quand on prononce whiskey, ... Pour la VO en tout cas !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> TIMMY! aussi
> sa sort d'ou ce truc?
> 
> celuit qui dit de mon cul je ...... je....... je lui fait rien mais j'en pense pas moins.



De South Park !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il poste la bonne parole dans tous les tradada perdu!


Si c'est pour une bonne action, alors là je ne dis plus rien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ?
> 
> celuit qui dit de mon cul je ...... je....... je lui fait rien mais j'en pense pas moins.










sinon, j'ai rien dis........


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De South Park !


ha oui le petit en fauteuil !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même *Timm(e)y! *
> 
> Comme quand on prononce whiskey, ... Pour la VO en tout cas !




oui , mais je poste en francais....donc en version traduite....
obligé, Macg c'est l'essentiel du mac en *Francais...*

sinon, pour Toys, c'est de South Park......


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha oui le petit en fauteuil !



Voilà !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha oui le petit en fauteuil !




oui, lui meme....et en photo dans l'episode du miracle ci-dessus......
pitin® cet episode est gras.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour une bonne action, alors là je ne dis plus rien !



C'est pas comme ça que t'arriveras aux 500 ...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, pour Toys, c'est de South Park......


je suis pas grand fan de cette série mais bon je suis tombé sur cette épisode.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui , mais je poste en francais....donc en version traduite....
> obligé, Macg c'est l'essentiel du mac en *Francais...*
> 
> sinon, pour Toys, c'est de South Park......



Mais la VO est plus drôle !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui , mais je poste en francais....donc en version traduite....
> obligé, Macg c'est l'essentiel du mac en *Francais...*
> 
> sinon, pour Toys, c'est de South Park......





puisque c'est a la mode, je cite mon post alors...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme ça que t'arriveras aux 500 ...


et le fil aux 15000


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est a la mode, je cite mon post alors...



Tous ces Timmy sur une même page c'est beau !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> et le fil aux 15000



Non je crois que cette idée a été abandonnée ... Même par celui qui l'avait lancée !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces Timmy sur une même page c'est beau !


timmy 
timmy

timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy
timmy

ca charge un poil comme ça


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Et dis-moi stook c'est pour quand cette imitation de Timmy ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je crois que cette idée a été abandonnée ... Même par celui qui l'avait lancée !



si vous voulez mon avis, les 14900 c'est deja bien.......


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je crois que cette idée a été abandonnée ... Même par celui qui l'avait lancée !


cette idée etait morte avant que je la lance!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et dis-moi stook c'est pour quand cette imitation de Timmy ?




ben, vu la situation actuelle, pas pour ce soir.......
on dort juste a ma gauche.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez mon avis, les 14900 c'est deja bien.......



Et amplement suffisant !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez mon avis, les 14900 c'est deja bien.......


moins de dix et s'est bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moins de dix et s'est bon



encore 6 et je me couche...
bon, ben je commence a :sleep:.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, vu la situation actuelle, pas pour ce soir.......
> on dort juste a ma gauche.....



Oui forcément c'est pas le réveil le plus agréable en plein milieu de la nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cette idée etait morte avant que je la lance!



Je crois aussi ...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Un coup de main pour les 14900.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> encore 6 et je me couche...
> bon, ben je commence a :sleep:.....



Allez plus que 2 pour toi !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui forcément c'est pas le réveil le plus agréable en plein milieu de la nuit !


film sa peut être drôle!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui forcément c'est pas le réveil le plus agréable en plein milieu de la nuit !




mouais, je pense pas qu'elle apprécie trop...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, je pense pas qu'elle apprécie trop...



Ca serait une idée pour le tradada des meilleurs moyens pour larguer sa copine ?


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une idée pour le tradada des meilleurs moyens pour larguer sa copine ?


En l'occurence se faire larguer par sa copine !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une idée pour le tradada des meilleurs moyens pour larguer sa copine ?


oui et apres on fait un tradada de récupérage des copines qui se sont barré de chez les autres.

j ai le slogant

vous avez ete reveillé dans la nuits votre copain est accro a mac G!
 cassé vous


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence se faire larguer par sa copine !



Ah mais c'est ça l'astuce ... De lui faire croire que c'est elle qui te largue !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une idée pour le tradada des meilleurs moyens pour larguer sa copine ?



oui, ou comment ça se passe devant le mac quand personne regarde...mais j'ai pas de Cam...
ou avec l'isight...tiens, un de ces soirs.......


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

et pour ceux qui on pas de meuf?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux qui on pas de meuf?




ça marche peut etre avec un chat....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ou comment ça se passe devant le mac quand personne regarde...mais j'ai pas de Cam...
> ou avec l'isight...tiens, un de ces soirs.......



La preuve que la nuit porte conseil et donne de bonnes idées !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est ça l'astuce ... De faire lui croire que c'est elle qui te largue !


elles sont moins chiante apres


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça marche peut etre avec un chat....



Un chien et un hamster ... faut pas les oublier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La preuve que la nuit porte conseil et donne de bonnes idées !




oui, je vais preparer un truc....
bon, sur ce, je vais pas tarder, amusez vous bien....


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est ça l'astuce ... De faire lui croire que c'est elle qui te largue !


Stargazer tu es machiavélique.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je vais preparer un truc....
> bon, sur ce, je vais pas tarder, amusez vous bien....



Bonne nuit à toi stook !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je vais preparer un truc....
> bon, sur ce, je vais pas tarder, amusez vous bien....


a  moins de 90 poste de notre super jeux concour ou l'on pouvais gagnier un super radio réveil tu lache ton équipe puuuuuuuuuffff s'est petit ça!


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux qui on pas de meuf?


Si tu n'as pas de meuf tu ne participes pas, pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer tu es machiavélique.



le loup déguisé en bergere.....:mouais:....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le loup déguisé en bergere.....:mouais:....



C'est pour ça que je sais que mes moutons sont bien gardés ... On n'ose pas les approcher !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a  moins de 90 poste de notre super jeux concour ou l'on pouvais gagnier un super radio réveil tu lache ton équipe puuuuuuuuuffff s'est petit ça!


On est plus que trois les gars ! 30 posts chacun, alors que la fatigue commence à se faire sentir, ça va être dur.


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas de meuf tu ne participes pas, pas de bras, pas de chocolat


ha si quand ta pas de meuf ta des bras  si non s'est la galère......


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> On est plus que trois les gars ! 30 posts chacun, alors que la fatigue commence à se faire sentir, ça va être dur.



Je pense que je partirai avant la limite fatidique !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha si quand ta pas de meuf ta des bras  si non s'est la galère......



T'as essayé avec les pieds ..? :rateau:


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je partirai avant la limite fatidique !


pareil je pense déjàs a me faire unthé donc je vais pas tardé  

comment on écrit dejes il me le souligne tout le temps


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil je pense déjàs a me faire unthé donc je vais pas tardé
> 
> comment on écrit dejes il me le souligne tout le temps



Déjà


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé avec les pieds ..? :rateau:


ha non et vu que je suis pas un as de la souplesse sa vas être dur!


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha si quand ta pas de meuf ta des bras  si non s'est la galère......


excellent


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Déjà


merci je sait pas pour quoi je veux lui mettre un s mais bon un mot de plus qui sera sans faute


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

C'est vrai que ça commence à être dur, le sommeil commence à frapper à la porte.


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

C'est dingue de penser qu'à presque 2 heures du matin il y a 103 personnes sur les forums. Mais ils dorment quand tous ces gens ?


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Humanfly nous rejoint, l'espoir des 15000 posts renait


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Ceci dit si je suis le seul à poster, ça se complique.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue de penser qu'à presque 2 heures du matin il y a 103 personnes sur les forums. Mais ils dorment quand tous ces gens ?



 Oui, je te confirme qu'il y a encore des gens connectés sur les forums à cette heure-ci... 

 Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit si je suis le seul à poster, ça se complique.



 Je ne vais pas te laisser tout seul dans une situation pareille, tout de même!... :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Bon, je lache l'affaire, bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit si je suis le seul à poster, ça se complique.



t'inquiete, t'inquiete....




			
				personnes connectées a cette discussion a dit:
			
		

> stook*, Human-Fly, Lamar, Stargazer, toys


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Humanfly nous rejoint, l'espoir des 15000 posts renait



 De toute façon, tant qu'il y a de la vie, il a de l'espoir!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas te laisser tout seul dans une situation pareille, tout de même!... :rateau:


c'est sympa, mais j'ai vraiment envie de dormir. Demain matin ça va être dur.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, t'inquiete....




Comment obtiens-tu cette liste : 

Citation:
                                                  Posté par *personnes connectées a cette discussion*
                 stook*, Human-Fly, Lamar, Stargazer, toys


???


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Bon encore un, c'est toujours ça de pris.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa, mais j'ai vraiment envie de dormir. Demain matin ça va être dur.



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comment obtiens-tu cette liste :
> 
> Citation:
> Posté par *personnes connectées a cette discussion*
> ...


D'autant que chez moi Stoock n'apparait pas. C'est bizarre tout ça.


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


Attends, je ne suis pas encore parti, je tiens encore un peu.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon encore un, c'est toujours ça de pris.



 Si tu espérais que la barre des 15000 posts soit passée dans les 24 heures, je dirais que c'est très bien parti!... 
 Peut-être même avant le levé du jour, à mon avis!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si tu espérais que la barre des 15000 posts soit passée dans les 24 heures, je dirais que c'est très bien parti!...
> Peut-être même avant le levé du jour, à mon avis!...


je pensais avant mon coucher


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que chez moi Stoock n'apparait pas. C'est bizarre tout ça.



je navigue caché.....d'ou le petit * apres mon nom.........


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Allez, encore un


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

bon, ++++



petit rappel...:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> je pensais avant mon coucher



 C'est peut-être faisable, mais du coup, dans ces conditions, il n'y a plus de temps à perdre!... 
 Il faut vraiment s'y mettre tout de suite!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je navigue caché.....d'ou le petit * apres mon nom.........


c'est ce que je pensais !
Pourquoi te caches-tu ? Timidité ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ++++



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être faisable, mais du coup, dans ces conditions, il n'y a plus de temps à perdre!...
> Il faut vraiment s'y mettre tout de suite!...


Alors allons-y, ne perdons pas de temps.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je navigue caché.....d'ou le petit * apres mon nom.........



 Tu parles de navigation cachée (au niveau du navigateur), ou de navigation avec l'option "invisible" sur les forums de MacGénération?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je pensais !
> Pourquoi te caches-tu ? Timidité ?




j'ai l'air timide........
non, je teste depuis quelque temps....la navigation (invisble) caché....
bah, c'est pareil sauf qu'on ne sais pas quand tu es ou non connecté....c'est tout...ça a certain avantage....mais bon, c'est kifkif....

ce coup ci, plusplus pour de bon....


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Allez, plus que 50.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ++++
> 
> 
> 
> petit rappel...:



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Cette règle des 60 secondes c'est vraiment pénalisant pour le flood.


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Humanfly, on n'est plus que 2, ça devient intime.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'air timide........
> non, je teste depuis quelque temps....la navigation (invisble) caché....
> bah, c'est pareil sauf qu'on ne sais pas quand tu es ou non connecté....c'est tout...ça a certain avantage....mais bon, c'est kifkif....
> 
> ce coup ci, plusplus pour de bon....



C'est sûr au moins ?? 

Allez encore une fois, bonne nuit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr au moins ??
> 
> Allez encore une fois, bonne nuit !




merci...
vous aussi...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Cette règle des 60 secondes c'est vraiment pénalisant pour le flood.



 En même temps, c'est aussi le but, justement!... 
 C'est une mesure anti-flood. :modo:
 Si on pouvait flooder sans limite, le serveur du site planterait.  

 Donc, pas le choix... :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'air timide........
> non, je teste depuis quelque temps....la navigation (invisble) caché....
> bah, c'est pareil sauf qu'on ne sais pas quand tu es ou non connecté....c'est tout...ça a certain avantage....mais bon, c'est kifkif....
> 
> ce coup ci, plusplus pour de bon....



C'est quoi les avantages, à part les attaques surprises


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci...
> vous aussi...



Non mais c'est pratique en fait, ça fait du chiffre !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci...
> vous aussi...



 Oui, vraiment, bonne nuit!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est aussi le but, justement!...
> C'est une mesure anti-flood. :modo:
> Si on pouvait flooder sans limite, le serveur du site planterait.
> 
> Donc, pas le choix... :rateau:




oui, enfin, tu en connais toi des floodeurs....moi pas....alors bon....des mesures pour des posteurs qui ne postent jamais, c'est un peu inutile...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est aussi le but, justement!...
> C'est une mesure anti-flood. :modo:
> Si on pouvait flooder sans limite, le serveur du site planterait.
> 
> Donc, pas le choix... :rateau:


Evidemment, faire planter le serveur de Macgé pour arriver à 15000 posts avant d'aller se coucher ce serait mal vu.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est pratique en fait, ça fait du chiffre !



 Je confesse y a avoir moi aussi pensé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

bonjour mon petit *Leuj*, viens donc te joindre a eux, n'est pas peur.........


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Dis donc Stargazer tu t'es caché toi aussi ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin, tu en connais toi des floodeurs....moi pas....alors bon....des mesures pour des posteurs qui ne postent jamais, c'est un peu inutile...



La parole d'un sage ...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Stargazer tu t'es caché toi aussi ?


ah non, tu étais juste parti. Nous voilà donc à trois de nouveau.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin, tu en connais toi des floodeurs....moi pas....alors bon....des mesures pour des posteurs qui ne postent jamais, c'est un peu inutile...



 Des floodeurs?... 
 Non... :rateau:
 Où ça?... 

 Je voulais dire qu'il s'agissait d'une simple mesure préventive, évidemment!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mon petit *Leuj*, viens donc te joindre a eux, n'est pas peur.........




mince, il a eu peur le bô petit nioube, dommage.........
j'avais justement une petit envie de bouler rouge...
mais bon, pas facile avec un non posteur...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mon petit *Leuj*, viens donc te joindre a eux, n'est pas peur.........



Et voilà tu l'as fait fuir ...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin, tu en connais toi des floodeurs....moi pas....alors bon....des mesures pour des posteurs qui ne postent jamais, c'est un peu inutile...


Moi le flood je trouve ça nul, ça devrait être interdit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ah non, tu étais juste parti. Nous voilà donc à trois de nouveau.



décidemment tu ne sais pas compter...



fini jamais se Again de Archive....j'ai sommeil moi...!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Stargazer tu t'es caché toi aussi ?



Non non !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ah non, tu étais juste parti. Nous voilà donc à trois de nouveau.



Oui mais pas pour longtemps ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fini jamais se Again de Archive....j'ai sommeil moi...!




ha ben quand meme.....

:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> décidemment tu ne sais pas compter...
> 
> 
> 
> fini jamais se Again de Archive....j'ai sommeil moi...!


c'est vrai que j'ai du mal mmoi ce soir. Avec tous ces gens qui se cachent aussi faut dire    :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, faire planter le serveur de Macgé pour arriver à 15000 posts avant d'aller se coucher ce serait mal vu.



Alors que là, on peut se lâcher tranquillement!... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> décidemment tu ne sais pas compter...
> 
> 
> 
> fini jamais se Again de Archive....j'ai sommeil moi...!



C'était peut-être pas le morceau à choisir pour dire "après celui-là j'y vais" ...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Plus que 21, je ne vais pas y arriver seul les gars.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha ben quand meme.....
> 
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:



Mais ça valait la peine va !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 21, je ne vais pas y arriver seul les gars.


Bon en fait c'était 19, c'est vraiment dur ce soir.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ah non, tu étais juste parti. Nous voilà donc à trois de nouveau.



 Je les vois approcher à grands pas, moi, tes 15000 posts!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait c'était 19, c'est vraiment dur ce soir.


Allez, encore 16, j'en peux plus.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore 16, j'en peux plus.



T'as vraiment un problème avec les chiffres !


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Bon, cette fois on est plus que deux, à moins que Stoock se cache et que Stargazer refasse une apparition.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était peut-être pas le morceau à choisir pour dire "après celui-là j'y vais" ...



 Je vois avec plaisir que la Bergère sait motiver ses troupes!... 
 Peut-être l'habitude de conduire tes moutons!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as vraiment un problème avec les chiffres !


T'es pénible Stargazer, reste ici une bonne fois pour toutes     :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Allez moi j'y vais ! 

Bonne nuit à vous deux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cette fois on est plus que deux, à moins que Stoock se cache et que Stargazer refasse une apparition.




y a pas de c a Stook.....


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez moi j'y vais !
> 
> Bonne nuit à vous deux !


à dix posts du but            
incroyable !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

vous etes penible et trop mou, je vais vous aider...
qu'on en finisse........


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de c a Stook.....


Oh mince, désolé Stook     
J'ai un copain qui s'appelle Jouannick, pareil sans c, mais j'en mets toujours un.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cette fois on est plus que deux, à moins que Stoock se cache et que Stargazer refasse une apparition.



 Stargazer n'est pas un vrai floodeur ; c'est un répondeur!... 
 Donc, il faut que lui adresses des posts à lui personnellement. 
 Comme ça, il va te répondre (et du coup, ça le fera flooder, mais il ne faut pas le lui dire).


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

non, c'est vrai...si pret du but..........
vous en avez des jeux a la c**....


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer n'est pas un vrai floodeur ; c'est un répondeur!...
> Donc, il faut que lui adresses des posts à lui personnellement.
> Comme ça, il va te répondre (et du coup, ça le fera flooder, mais il ne faut pas le lui dire).


C'est pas con.
Toi aussi tu es machiavélique (dur à écrire à cette heure-ci)
Pour les 15000 posts, on y est presque.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous etes penible et trop mou, je vais vous aider...
> qu'on en finisse........



 Heureusement que tu es là!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Je tente le coup pour avoir le 15000° post.
C'est parti.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

qui qui tiens les compte parce que là, je suis parti....

quoi, c'est fait....bonne nuit...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est vrai...si pret du but..........
> vous en avez des jeux a la c**....



 Tu m'étonnes!... 
 Je crois que nous y sommes!...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui qui tiens les compte parce que là, je suis parti....
> 
> quoi, c'est fait....bonne nuit...



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je tente le coup pour avoir le 15000° post.
> C'est parti.


Gagné !
Bon bonne nuit à tous, merci à toute l'équipe, sans vous je n'y serais pas arrivé, c'est avec beaucoup d'émotions que j'ai posté ce 15000° post et j'espère faire mieux la prochaine fois.
En plus ma batterie est morte (enfin déchargée).
A la prochaine !   :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je tente le coup pour avoir le 15000° post.
> C'est parti.



Pas même un petit merci?...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Et en plus j'atteinds 460 posts, chouette.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas même un petit merci?...



 Ah si, je viens de lire le post que tu as envoyé quelques secondes avant le mien...  

 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas même un petit merci?...


Si si, juste au dessus   (c'est pour indiquer la direction que doit suivre ton regard)


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Allez cette fois c'est la fin mes amis, juste la fin. Re bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Allez cette fois c'est la fin mes amis, juste la fin. Re bonne nuit à tous.



 Je passerai peut-être quand tu passeras la barre des 500 posts!...  
 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2005)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



Joel!  

Reviens bientôt!...


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep: bon c'est pas tout ça  :sleep:  :sleep: 

mais faut que je vous laisse  :sleep:  :sleep: 

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

chui en pleine forme aujourd'hui moi :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tout le monde 

ps : Vous avez vu en quelle position est le bar des flooders vous avez pas honte


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tout le monde
> 
> ps : Vous avez vu en quelle position est le bar des flooders vous avez pas honte




Levrette?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Levrette?






*  ?? *


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

Ah une levrette sautée au riz catonais


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah une levrette sautée au riz catonais


Arrête tu me donnes envie !


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu me donnes envie !



Toujours partant pour une Levrette...


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:


Je peux, je peux aujourd'hui :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

surprise 

ah ben non il est pas là


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toujours partant pour une Levrette...


Seulement au riz cantonnais avec des petites saucisses et des crevettes


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux, je peux aujourd'hui :bebe:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise
> 
> ah ben non il est pas là


Coucou SM


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Coucou SM



Freezy, la foire au saucisses c'est pas aujourd'hui.    
(Gregg ... )  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Seulement au riz cantonnais avec des petites saucisses et des crevettes



Toi, tu ne connais pas les plaisirs simples de la vie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne connais pas les plaisirs simples de la vie...


 Fais moi rêver


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:


Si personne le fais, je vais le faire 

En 7 lettres Bateaux ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Si personne le fais, je vais le faire




ok, Bite .....content....?


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Fais moi rêver




_tu permets Fab'Fab ?_
tombe ton fut et tourne toi !


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Si personne le fais, je vais le faire



oui, mais tu sait ce qui t'attend ...   :bebe:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, Bite .....content....?


C'était pas "bateaux" :hein:

tu es malpolie Stook aujourd'hui


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Levrette?


 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah une levrette sautée au riz catonais


 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toujours partant pour une Levrette...


 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, Bite .....content....?


 



			
				Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> _tu permets Fab'Fab ?_
> tombe ton fut et tourne toi !



Je vous remercie tous de votre gentillesse  de bon matin


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas "bateaux" :hein:
> 
> tu es malpolie Stook aujourd'hui




depuis quand "bite" est vulgaire....
comment tu appelles ça:




(pour les moins bien voyant, cliquez dessus...)


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand "bite" est vulgaire....
> comment tu appelles ça:
> 
> 
> ...


Une corde ? :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> _tu permets Fab'Fab ?_
> tombe ton fut et tourne toi !



Salut Ma Teub'


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Une corde ? :hein:



mouais.....mouais...... :mouais:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

ou un trottoir !


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ma Teub'




Salut mon Corse


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ma Teub'


Quel beau département le "Teub"


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon Corse


Alors tu fais ton petit tour petit chat ?

Je te vois partout


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

oui, 
je promene,


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Toujours aussi gentils à ce que je vois


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

salut les flooders


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les flooders


Salut Semac 

Belle journée n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2005)

Prout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi gentils à ce que je vois



... Tour dépend à quoi on s'attache... Bon nombre de posteurs qui n'ont pas une forme de gentillesse "de façade" au bar, possèdent une vraie gentillesse "de fait" dans les forums techniques...


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Salut Semac
> 
> Belle journée n'est-ce pas ?


tout a fait, grand soleil, un peu frais encore mais grand soleil !


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tour dépend à quoi on s'attache... Bon nombre de posteurs qui n'ont pas une forme de gentillesse "de façade" au bar, possèdent une vraie gentillesse "de fait" dans les forums techniques...


C'est vrai belle exemple de SM 

mais y'en a qu'on voit pas trop au technique malgré qu'ils n'aient pas une forme de gentillesse "de façade" au bar   :sleep::sleep: .... Mac ... Intosh :sleep::sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai belle exemple de SM
> 
> mais y'en a qu'on voit pas trop au technique malgré qu'ils n'aient pas une forme de gentillesse "de façade" au bar   :sleep::sleep: .... Mac ... Intosh :sleep::sleep:



... Vastes sont les forums et diverses sont les compétences de chacun... J'ai été surpris d'en croiser certains à des endroits où je ne m'y attendais pas du tout... Mais ça m'a pris du temps.


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Vastes sont les forums et diverses sont les compétences de chacun... J'ai été surpris d'en croiser certains à des endroits où je ne m'y attendais pas du tout... Mais ça m'a pris du temps.




laisse,
il a le cervelet en sorbet


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

mmmmhhhh 

tu serais pas aller te ballader sur la section linux?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Vastes sont les forums et diverses sont les compétences de chacun... J'ai été surpris d'en croiser certains à des endroits où je ne m'y attendais pas du tout... Mais ça m'a pris du temps.


 C'est vrai ... moi même un jour j'ai posté dans "rumeur" (j'en avais une belle)


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> laisse,
> il a le cervelet en sorbet


D'ailleurs aujourd'hui c''est fraise-citron pour tout le monde, (en fin de journée quand j'enlève mon zolie chapeau)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mmmmhhhh
> 
> tu serais pas aller te ballader sur la section linux?



Pour encore croiser Sonny?     ... T'es pas un peu fou, toi?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand "bite" est vulgaire....
> comment tu appelles ça:
> 
> 
> ...


 * bitte *


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour encore croiser Sonny?    ... T'es pas un peu fou, toi?


 
exactement à ça que je pensais


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs aujourd'hui c''est fraise-citron pour tout le monde, (en fin de journée quand j'enlève mon zolie chapeau)




j'aime bien les fraises !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

avec mon café , un truc banane citron fraises , je ne risque pas des coliques ?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

j'aime bien les pipes !


----------



## Gregg (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour a toutes et tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec mon café , un truc banane citron fraises , je ne risque pas des coliques ?



Pas si tu dilue 4 sachets de Smecta® dans le mix...


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

de plus en plus lent !


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les fraises !


tu es enceinte ??!!??


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> surprise


Apparemment ça à le même effet !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2005)

Ben SM doit être à la bourre alors je me dévoue


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous


Coucou, tu vas bien ?


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

que passa ??!!?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, tu vas bien ?




bien et toi ?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, tu vas bien ?


Pfff la craneuse avec son smiley


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien et toi ?


C'est une épidémie


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour!!!


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec mon café , un truc banane citron fraises , je ne risque pas des coliques ?


si tu trouves quelque part dans le monde quelqu'un qui vend un truc "banane-citron-fraise" fait moi signe je vais faire un reportage télé pour "incroyable mais vrai" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu trouves quelque part dans le monde quelqu'un qui vend un truc "banane-citron-fraise" fait moi signe je vais faire un reportage télé pour "incroyable mais vrai" !!!




un truc sorbet glacé par exemple ?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien et toi ?


moi aussi ça peut aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'en ai un moi aussi  )


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

[b a dit:
			
		

> La SAGEsse][/b]
> _Coucou, tu vas bien ?
> 
> 
> ...


 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien et toi ?



  Salut! 

Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pfff la craneuse avec son smiley


*J**a**l**o**u**s**e

*


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?


Jalouse ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?



C'est Spyro l'artiste (pour ma part).


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *J**a**l**o**u**s**e
> 
> *


Moi aussi j'en veux un  .... voir deux


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?





je me le demande aussi...


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un truc sorbet glacé par exemple ?


ça existe les trois mélangés


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?




Hein ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien et toi ?



Salut, Princess
Va benne en ce matin ensoleillé.

*Pourquoi Gregg ne me repond pas ???


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en veux un  .... voir deux


T'as deja pleins de truc dans ta signature...
Tu ne crois pas que ça va faire sapin de noël si t'en rajoute ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Comment vous faites pour avoir des smilley à votre effigie ?




les voies de spyroland sont infinie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça existe les trois mélangés




mais c'est tres bon les trois boules glacées acidulées


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse ?



  Noooon! J'trouve ça génial!! C très rigolo!
J'me demandais si c'était fait avec un logiciel particulier, faut que je demande à Spyro alors! Savoir comment y fait ça!  

  Bravo à l'artiste en tout cas!


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

*J'ai faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm!*


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Noooon! J'trouve ça génial!! C très rigolo!
> J'me demandais si c'était fait avec un logiciel particulier, faut que je demande à Spyro alors! Savoir comment y fait ça!
> 
> Bravo à l'artiste en tout cas!


ça peut se faire assez facilement, enfin l'animation, avec Image ready...
Ensuite il y a le talent de l'artiste qui fait la différence !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm!*




forcement, pile poile midi !!!!!


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm!*


*pareiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil !*


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm!*



*pareiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil !

et bien mangezzzzzzzzz!
*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *pareiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil !
> 
> et bien mangezzzzzzzzz!
> *




je peux pas


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

Bon appétit les morfalouuu!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas



Ho!!!  Bin pourquoi?


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas



Tu fais ton régime dissocié ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ton régime dissocié ? :hein:




ben non, manger du poisson du petit dej au diner
exclusivement du poisson , surtout que j'aime pas du tout ,
au moins 1 jours par semaine ...... et bien non   

je fais a l'ancienne : un repas par jour et de moins en moins en quantité


----------



## Franswa (24 Août 2005)

salut


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, manger du poisson du petit dej au diner
> exclusivement du poisson , surtout que j'aime pas du tout ,
> au moins 1 jours par semaine ...... et bien non
> 
> je fais a l'ancienne : un repas par jour et de moins en moins en quantité


Tu fais souvent des régimes ?


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je fais a l'ancienne : un repas par jour et de moins en moins en quantité



  Oula!!! quelle Horreur!!!

  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

ça doit être dur!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut



Bonjour Franswa !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut


 Hello!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais souvent des régimes ?




un vrai regime ? non

jai essayé a l'epoque de mes 16 ans , vrai de vrai , je voulais maigrir mes mollets !!
mamancherie m'as donc gavé de mozzarella/salade pendant 5 jours .....

j'ai vite arreté quand j'ai vu que meme une sole etait plus epaisse que moi au niveau sein !!     



par la suite j'ai souvent sautés des repas , par manque de temp , par pas envie de manger ..... je pouvais rester 3/4 jour avec café /clopes uniquement     

j'ai eu aussi une periode de boulimie/anorexie et cela a eté du a une cretine d'amie qui,  travaillant dans le monde medical , m'avait refilé des anfetamines qui , en temp normal , on donne au vrai super obese et en surveillance a l'hopital   

depuis la grossesse de fiston le pois n'etais plus une fixette chez moi
mais l'année derniere cette chose agaçante est revenue et me prends de plus en plus :
je suis mal de chez mal dans ma peau


----------



## Franswa (24 Août 2005)

Alors quoi de neuf Ange et dcz_ ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi de neuf Ange et dcz_ ?


 Rien de bien croustillant, si ce n'est que je suis à une semaine de ma 2e sess et j'ai encore "pas mal" de boulot à faire... donc là faudrait ptêtre que jpense tout doucement à m'y mettre


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un vrai regime ? non
> 
> jai essayé a l'epoque de mes 16 ans , vrai de vrai , je voulais maigrir mes mollets !!
> mamancherie m'as donc gavé de mozzarella/salade pendant 5 jours .....
> ...




Je t'ai envoyé un MP.

:love::love::love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un vrai regime ? non
> 
> jai essayé a l'epoque de mes 16 ans , vrai de vrai , je voulais maigrir mes mollets !!
> mamancherie m'as donc gavé de mozzarella/salade pendant 5 jours .....
> ...



He bin ma pauvre quelle histoire!!! ça doit pas être facile! 

Parfois il m'arrive de penser que je devrait perdre qq kilo,mais vu que j'suis une vrai faignasse niveau régime, y a pas moyen d'en faire un. En + j'fais jamais de sport  
Je me dis que  j'ai vraimlent d'la chance d'avoir un super métabolisme! :love:  (pour l'moment en tout cas)

Courage en tout cas!! 
J'suis bien triste pour toi!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi de neuf Ange et dcz_ ?



ça va merci! 
J'aimerai seulement pouvoir prendre qq VACANCES!!! J'suis nase! 6mois non stop de boulot (39h/semaine en +)  !


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> He bin ma pauvre quelle histoire!!! ça doit pas être facile!
> 
> Parfois il m'arrive de penser que je devrait perdre qq kilo,mais vu que j'suis une vrai faignasse niveau régime, y a pas moyen d'en faire un. En + j'fais jamais de sport
> Je me dis que  j'ai vraimlent d'la chance d'avoir un super métabolisme! :love:  (pour l'moment en tout cas)



Moi non plus, je ne fais pas de sport, une vrai faignasse aussi mais l'inconveniant avec le sport, c'est que si tu arrete, ça pendouille de tous les cotés alors, autant ne pas commencer...


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> autant ne pas commencer...


 Bien vu  Tout à fait d'accord!!!


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu  Tout à fait d'accord!!!



Comme disait Churchill (Winston) :
"Le secret de ma forme ? Le sport ! Jamais de sport ! "


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse déjà les ptits zamis, grosse journée de boss devant moi... 

Bonne après-midi à tous!


----------



## NED (24 Août 2005)

Hello les gens..
vient de me lever y'a pas longtemps moi...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gens..
> vient de me lever y'a pas longtemps moi...


Moi je suis de reour au bureau après la pause cantine


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis de reour au bureau après la pause cantine



*Moi je suis de retour chez moi*
et c'est pause vacances 




 
 

 
 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gens..
> vient de me lever y'a pas longtemps moi...



:affraid:

Quelle chance!


----------



## NED (24 Août 2005)

Ba vi mais j'ai bossé jusqu'à 3hoo du matin aussi...
Arf,
 :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Vivement noël je me fais ch... en ce moment 






... mon pot' la sapin


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Bon Gregg ça va à part ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Coucou l'Ananas !


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

ah d'accord je vois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

question pour un champion.... non, pour un regime      

est que la carotte (orange) est un legume VERT ?    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> question pour un champion.... non, pour un regime
> 
> est que la carotte (orange) est un legume VERT ?    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


*Définitivement, non*


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> question pour un champion.... non, pour un regime
> 
> est que la carotte (orange) est un legume VERT ?    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Tout dépend si tu ne manges que la queue de la carotte .. :rateau:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> question pour un champion.... non, pour un regime
> 
> est que la carotte (orange) est un legume VERT ?    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


  trop compliqué pour une reprise


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Définitivement, non*




donc, google doit revoir ses reponses


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

c'est un légume orange je dirais !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Et est-ce qu'une tomate est un légume?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> c'est un légume orange je dirais !




sa te dis un regime avec moi ? 

si oui ton prix sera :

une liste de legumes vert
une liste des feculents


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> question pour un champion.... non, pour un regime
> 
> est que la carotte (orange) est un legume VERT ?    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



  La matière colorante orange de la carotte occidentale s'appelle « carotène » (ou « provitamine A »). Cependant, les légumes verts sont plus riches en vitamine A que les carottes !!!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce qu'une tomate est un légume?



Non c un fruit!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> La matière colorante orange de la carotte occidentale s'appelle « carotène » (ou « provitamine A »). Cependant, les légumes verts sont plus riches en vitamine A que les carottes !!!




toi tu file au coin      

je t'ai pas demandé de m'embrouiller les idée deja assez tres embrouillés commme cla  :rateau: 

je repete la question : est que la carotte est un legume VERT ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu file au coin
> 
> je t'ai pas demandé de m'embrouiller les idée deja assez tres embrouillés commme cla  :rateau:
> 
> je repete la question : est que la carotte est un legume VERT ?



J'ai répondu il me semble ..  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

à priori non ! 
C'est un légume mais qui n'est manifestement pas vert
Une crudité aussi quand elle est crue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai répondu il me semble ..  :rateau:




pour tout te dire , de la carotte je mange ce qui pousse dans la terre, pas dans l'air


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une crudité aussi quand elle est crue


 et une "cuitité" quand elle est cuite


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> à priori non !
> C'est un légume mais qui n'est manifestement pas vert
> Une crudité aussi quand elle est crue




tiens, tu m'y fais penser 

je dois aussi faire une liste des crudités !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu file au coin
> 
> je t'ai pas demandé de m'embrouiller les idée deja assez tres embrouillés commme cla  :rateau:
> 
> je repete la question : est que la carotte est un legume VERT ?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Légumes_verts


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

et pourquoi pas un emincé de poulet au lait de coco et curry rouge parsemé d'ananas et


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un emincé de poulet au lait de coco et curry rouge parsemé d'ananas et



On dirait que ça va mieux toi...   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un emincé de poulet au lait de coco et curry rouge parsemé d'ananas et



Et de quoi ?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et de quoi ?


de carottes voyons !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non c un fruit!!!


Bonne réponse =>


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et de quoi ?


ben je vais pas donner ma recette de ce soir quand meme


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

les carottes c'est pas dans l'assiette pour SM !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben je vais pas donner ma recette de ce soir quand meme


 ben si !


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

et les tomates farcies ce sont des fruits ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Légumes_verts




oui, j'ai deja copié une partie de cette liste (et non, j'aime pas tout  )
mais j'ai trouvé cela aussi http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/recettes/leg_vert/ 
donc j'ai modifié ma liste mais les carottes .....


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

petite précision, la carotte était blanche à l'origine, elle n'est devenu orange que vers le milieu du XVIIe siècle...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> les carottes c'est pas dans l'assiette pour SM !


tu penches du bon côté


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben si !


secret de drague avant le mariage tu ne donneras (Pie XII)


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu penches du bon côté



on s'comprend mon cher


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu penches du bon côté



Dieu que la terre est basse ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dieu que la terre est basse ...



On me parle ?


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> on s'comprend mon cher


y'a un rapport avec ta localisation


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> petite précision, la carotte était blanche à l'origine, elle n'est devenu orange que vers le milieu du XVIIe siècle...



La carotte sauvage est blanche!!!! C avec l'amélioration des variétés qu'elles sont devenues orange car les nouvelles espèces ont plus de carotène!


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Que Dieu se penche sur nos problèmes pour qu'on étudie ça de plus près !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

bon j'ai compris !!!    personne sait si la carotte est un legume vert !!!!   

encore une question pour un champion ?   


est que le petit pois , legumes vert en l'occurence , est t'il un feculent ?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> La carotte sauvage est blanche!!!! C avec l'amélioration des variétés qu'elles sont devenues orange car les nouvelles espèces ont plus de carotène!


Doit y avoir un peu d'OGM la dessous :mouais:


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a un rapport avec ta localisation



Possible !

SM ? c'est toi ? y'a de l'écho mais tu peux me répondre !  
 :rateau:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que le petit pois , legumes vert en l'occurence , est t'il un feculent ?


non c'est le fruit d'une légumineuse


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que le petit pois , legumes vert en l'occurence , est t'il un feculent ?



Je pencherais pour le oui Julien ...


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai compris !!!    personne sait si la carotte est un legume vert !!!!
> 
> encore une question pour un champion ?
> 
> ...



heu non je ne crois pas, les féculents c ce qui contient de l'amidon: pomme de terre, pâtes, riz... les petits poids je crois pas!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Possible !
> 
> SM ? c'est toi ? y'a de l'écho mais tu peux me répondre !
> :rateau:


OUais ouais t'as pas senti ?


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Possible !
> 
> SM ? c'est toi ? y'a de l'écho mais tu peux me répondre !
> :rateau:


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


bas les pattes ! bon ok tu peux finir de t'branler


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> heu non je ne crois pas, les féculents c ce qui contient de l'amidon: pomme de terre, pâtes, riz... les petits poids je crois pas!




chouette alors  :love:  :love:  :love: parce que comme cela je peux en manger triple ration* !!!    



*200 gr de légumes verts cuits
    70 gr de féculents cuits


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bas les pattes ! bon ok tu peux finir de t'branler


NNnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhh...
merci


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Que Dieu se penche sur nos problèmes pour qu'on étudie ça de plus près !



Ca s'appelle une inspection générale ça !


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Note : je suis déjà partie là !


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Pourquoi faire un régime:mouais: ? c'est fini l'été, bientôt c'est petit papa noël quand tu descendras du ciel avec des .....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Note : je suis déjà partie là !



Non on t'a pas été inspectée !


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les pipes !



moi aussi


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi


c'est Mac ou Kette qui parle 

parce que je peux peut-être l'aider à résoudre son problème, enfin pour Kette


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Doit y avoir un peu d'OGM la dessous :mouais:



He bin non pas du tout!!  se sont des hybrides pas des OGM (ps: nous même nous sommes des hybrides= reproduction sexuelle entre deux parents!   Les OGM sont issus de reproduction végétatives, lors de laquelle on introduit de nouveaux gènes grâce à des bactéries! )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire un régime:mouais: ? c'est fini l'été, bientôt c'est petit papa noël quand tu descendras du ciel avec des .....




tout simplement parce que je n'arrive plus a m'habiller decemment avec cette futue mode d'anorexique fesse en l'air !!!


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non on t'a pas été inspectée !



et après tu gueules que mes messages sont pas clairs    mouahahaha  :love:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi


S'il n'y avait pas de charte 




:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement parce que je n'arrive plus a m'habiller decemment avec cette futue mode d'anorexique fesse en l'air !!!




La mode du taille basse est en train de passer...


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fesse en l'air !!!


moi j'aime bien


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement parce que je n'arrive plus a m'habiller decemment avec cette futue mode d'anorexique fesse *en* l'air !!!



Moi j'dirais plutot fesses *à* l'air!!!


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dirais plutot fesses *à* l'air!!!


mieux, les deux...


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement parce que je n'arrive plus a m'habiller decemment avec cette futue mode d'anorexique fesse en l'air !!!


Attends encore un peu et la mode changera à ton avantage 

et puis elle est "sexe" Bridget Jones"


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Attends encore un peu et la mode changera à ton avantage
> 
> et puis elle est "sexe" Bridget Jones"


ouuula... terrain glissant !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La mode du taille basse est en train de passer...




c'est ce que on dit mais en italie j'ai passé mon temp a essayer  des pantalon:
rien a faire si on a pas de cuisse de curedent et ventre plus que plat !!!


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuula... terrain glissant !! :rose:


et c'est parti .... pour au moins deux heures !!


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> He bin non pas du tout!!  se sont des hybrides pas des OGM (ps: nous même nous sommes des hybrides= reproduction sexuelle entre deux parents!   Les OGM sont issus de reproduction végétatives, lors de laquelle on introduit de nouveaux gènes grâce à des bactéries! )



...c'est dég    :affraid:  :sick: tu veux dire qu'on est tous issus(es) d'une immense partouze entre légumes, microbes, gens, chiens chats, aliens etc etc ...... :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2005)

*Vous avez remarqué ?*
on s'emmerde grave par ici...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> et après tu gueules que mes messages sont pas clairs    mouahahaha  :love:



Oui mais là tu as fait des progrès ...    :love:


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que on dit mais en italie j'ai passé mon temp a essayer  des pantalon:
> rien a faire si on a pas de cuisse de curedent et ventre plus que plat !!!


Elles doivent être moche à poil ces filles dont tu parles pas de fesses, pas de formes.... un conseil change de magasin


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez remarqué ?*
> on s'emmerde grave par ici...


hummm :mouais:


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> He bin non pas du tout!!  se sont des hybrides pas des OGM (ps: nous même nous sommes des hybrides= reproduction sexuelle entre deux parents!  Les OGM sont issus de reproduction végétatives, lors de laquelle on introduit de nouveaux gènes grâce à des bactéries! )



Autrement dit, les hybrides sont issus de méthodes de sélection et de croisement que l'homme fait depuis que l'agriculture et l'élevage existent. Alors que les OGM ont un ou plusieurs gènes insérés de manière artificielle dans leur patrimoine.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez remarqué ?*
> on s'emmerde grave par ici...




comme d'hab....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

enfin, je retrouve ma belle moyenne, tu pars 3 jour et hop, tu perds 0,34 post/jour....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je retrouve ma belle moyenne, tu pars 3 jour et hop, tu perds 0,34 post/jour....



Oui c'est ballot !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je retrouve ma belle moyenne, tu pars 3 jour et hop, tu perds 0,34 post/jour....


 Tiens, t'étais parti? 


J'avais rien vu


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je retrouve ma belle moyenne, tu pars 3 jour et hop, tu perds 0,34 post/jour....


Ahh les rats... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ahh les rats... :rose:



oui, mais cela, il ne quitte pas le navire....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais cela, il ne quitte pas le navire....




Ben si, finalement.....
go...!...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

salut les amiches touty vas bien ici!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est dég    :affraid:  :sick: tu veux dire qu'on est tous issus(es) d'une immense partouze entre légumes, microbes, gens, chiens chats, aliens etc etc ...... :hosto:



Et encore il doit bien manquer quelques ingrédients mystérieux :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais cela, il ne quitte pas le navire....


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut les amiches touty vas bien ici!!!!!!



'lut ...sont tous partis .trop chiant asski paraît !


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore il doit bien manquer quelques ingrédients mystérieux :mouais: :affraid:


oulaaa c'est peu de le dire !!  surtout chez certains !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore il doit bien manquer quelques ingrédients mystérieux :mouais: :affraid:


Tu parles du nouvel avatar de Mackie?


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 'lut ...sont tous partis .trop chiant asski paraît !


qui?


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui?



ah ben non tiens !!!!! :rose: chuis trop lent ! ou trop malade ! :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du nouvel avatar de Mackie?



Disons que le côté "sortir mes joker" (l'absence de "s" crée déjà la confusion) fait supposer quelques rebondissements


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Disons que le côté "sortir mes joker" (l'absence de "s" crée déjà la confusion) fait supposer quelques rebondissements



..;ahhh ben ça c'est encore lus mystérieux que la reproduction de carottes blanches avec les bactéries ogm!!!!! :mouais:  :rose: si j'ai tout suivi !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

désolé a tous pour le jeux de cette nuits je suis tombé en panne de freebox!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Disons que le côté "sortir mes joker" (l'absence de "s" crée déjà la confusion) fait supposer quelques rebondissements


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>


 tiens ? c'est plus  ici ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>



Effectivement je vois que nous sommes d'accord une certaine confusion régne  



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;ahhh ben ça c'est encore lus mystérieux que la reproduction de carottes blanches avec les bactéries ogm!!!!! :mouais:  :rose: si j'ai tout suivi !



Même avec un peu d'engrais ça pousse pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens ? c'est plus  ici ?



C'est la nouvelle ligne automne-hiver sur macgé !


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

:mouais: que passa :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: que passa :mouais:


pasa ... pas passa


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pasa ... pas passa


 :rose: oups... genre j'me la pète et vlan en pleine tronche !!! :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens ? c'est plus  ici ?


                  

Et là, c'est mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

je viens d'emerger d'un bain tres tres chaud..... j'avais mal au dos et.....
j'ai toujour mal


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'emergere d'un bain tres tres chaud..... j'avais mal au dos et.....
> j'ai toujour mal


si j'étais présent à tes côtés, je te ferai un petit massage décontractant !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si j'étais présent à tes côtés, je te ferai un petit massage décontractant !!




que c'est gentil  !!  



 :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'emerger d'un bain tres tres chaud..... j'avais mal au dos et.....
> j'ai toujour mal



...il n'y a pas de restriction sécheresse par chez vous ?....c'est la facture d'eau qui va te casser les reins  
moi je ne me lave plus depuis des mois :mouais:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que c'est gentil  !!
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:


ce serait un vrai plaisir  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Autrement dit, les hybrides sont issus de méthodes de sélection et de croisement que l'homme fait depuis que l'agriculture et l'élevage existent. Alors que les OGM ont un ou plusieurs gènes insérés de manière artificielle dans leur patrimoine.



  Exact! Tu prend le pollen de l'un tu le met sur la fleur de l'autre et t'obtiens des graines!!! C ça faire des hybrides. Et la sélection variétale c faire pousser ces graines, tu vas alors obtenir de nouvelles plantes, et parmi ces nouvelles plantes tu ne va croiser que les individus qui présentent des caractéristiques intéressantes!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :rose: oups... genre j'me la pète et vlan en pleine tronche !!! :rose:



Oui c'est du grand art !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :rose: oups... genre j'me la pète et vlan en pleine tronche !!! :rose:


tes pratiques sexuelles ne nous regardent pas !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...il n'y a pas de restriction sécheresse par chez vous ?....c'est la facture d'eau qui va te casser les reins
> moi je ne me lave plus depuis des mois :mouais:




surement pas , ici ça n'arrete pas de flotter 
et puis c'est pas moi qui paie la facture


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est du grand art !


toi la blondasse la ramène pas


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tes pratiques sexuelles ne nous regardent pas !


je comprends, disons qu'il faut être bien équipé et très souple !


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Bières ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bières ?


Tu livres?


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas , ici ça n'arrete pas de flotter
> et puis c'est pas moi qui paie la facture



...ah oui c'est vrai, je me rappelle d'un truc comme ça où on se baigne sous la pluie battante d'un orage en culotte
   :love:  :love:  
c'est top mais faut pas avoir peur de la foudre !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toi la blondasse la ramène pas



Je me ramène où je veux et quand je veux !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bières ?


Oui, une de chaque pour moi !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Taho! coucou


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me ramène où je veux et quand je veux !


c'est vrai... même dans le vestiaire des filles :rose: rooooh la chance !!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bières ?



Ca marche pas !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Taho! coucou


J'ai pas le droit à un coucou, moi?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bières ?


Alors, il est où mon livreur?  J'attends :modo:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le droit à un coucou, moi?


si ça peux te faire plaisir : coucou :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le droit à un coucou, moi?


on a élevé les ipod ensemble  ? non ... donc non


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche pas !



Nan !  

Il a dû être distrait !  :rateau: 

Mais j'ai trouver d'autres Zadeptes


----------



## Gregg (24 Août 2005)

Coucou


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

culcul


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a élevé les ipod ensemble  ? non ... donc non


Paske t'as élevé les iPod avec Taho! ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paske t'as élevé les iPod avec Taho! ?  :mouais:


arrête de me casser ma réplique mon keupin violet s'il te plaiT :d  :love:


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

coucouille :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucouille :rose:


:modo: Voilà, une violente violation caractérisée de la _*C*_harte  :modo:







@maiwenn: Si tu veux venir élever des iPods au confluent des trois fleuves, t'es la bienvenue



PS: il parait qu'il y aurait une AES d'ici quelques temps


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paske t'as élevé les iPod avec Taho! ?  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paske t'as élevé les iPod avec Taho! ?  :mouais:


Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.  :rose:



Je veux bien le faire pour toi !


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Voilà, une violente violation caractérisée de la _*C*_harte  :modo:


fayot !!
'tain les newnewbies, c'est plus c'que c'était !!
à mon époque les newbies broyait la charte, maintenant c'est eux qui veulent la faire respecter, voire la durcir :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Taho! coucou


Coucou mon petit papillon
Coucou ma bergère !

Dool : Et mes bières ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

c'est pas la charte qu'on t'a broyé


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là putain c'est pas LA PÊCHE que j'ai, c'est le cageot, l'exploitation maraichère *ET *la ramasseuse de fruits !
> :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> ...



Coooooooooool mon Roberto !!!!!


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coucou mon petit papillon
> Coucou ma bergère !
> 
> Dool : Et mes bières ?


y'a un rapport entre le papillon et la bergère ? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête de me casser ma réplique mon keupin violet s'il te plaiT :d  :love:


Z'êtes jaloux c'est tout...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coucou mon petit papillon
> Coucou ma bergère !
> 
> Dool : Et mes bières ?



Salut Taho! !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a un rapport entre le papillon et la bergère ? :mouais:


mais non on n'a pas de rapports !!!!


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a un rapport entre le papillon et la bergère ? :mouais:



..c'est encore des histoires de croisements génétiquement modifiés.... ...mais tout ça c'est encore et toujours la Natureeeeee !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes jaloux c'est tout...


Ca rapporte l'élevage d'iPod, non?


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Taho!


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

il peuvent être jaloux , ils ne m'ont pas eue prem's au téléphone


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là putain c'est pas LA PÊCHE que j'ai, c'est le cageot, l'exploitation maraichère *ET *la ramasseuse de fruits !
> :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> ...



 Félicitations. 
Je suis sincèrement content pour toi.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..c'est encore des histoires de croisements génétiquement modifiés.... ...mais tout ça c'est encore et toujours la Natureeeeee !!!


Faudrait demander à NED ce que ça donnerait niveau cigogne éméchée...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

ouf


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, par ailleurs!


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

bonjour 'ti biscuit


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a un rapport entre le papillon et la bergère ? :mouais:


Parfois la bergère regarde les papillons et souvent cherche à les attraper... Suis témoin


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour 'ti biscuit




 Coucou, petit papillon!


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Parfois la bergère regarde les papillons et souvent cherche à les attraper... Suis témoin


un papillon ça vole vite et haut et ... vite surtout ... et ça vole partout ... et tout ...  

( ça va être mal interprété ça ...  :hein: )


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Parfois la bergère regarde les papillons et souvent cherche à les attraper... Suis témoin


Oui bon on les a vues les photos


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Parfois la bergère regarde les papillons et souvent cherche à les attraper... Suis témoin



Normal t'étais à l'autre bout !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Taho!


Coucou Lumineuse Lumai ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Normal t'étais à l'autre bout !


du bon ... coté ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du bon ... coté ?



Je sais pas j'étais de l'autre !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il peuvent être jaloux , ils ne m'ont pas eue prem's au téléphone


:love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :love:


:love: ( moi aussi je sais le faire  )


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas j'étais de l'autre !


Alors c'était pas le bon...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'était pas le bon...



Y en a-t-il un bon ..?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: ( moi aussi je sais le faire  )


arrête, ils vont finir par se faire des idées :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y en a-t-il un bon ..?


Oui, j'y étais...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'était pas le bon...


han !      :rose:


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> arrête, ils vont finir par se faire des idées :love:


Noooooon tu crois ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Noooooon tu crois ?


ben non ...


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dool : Et mes bières ?



 vides ! :rose:

En même temps, c'était un test pour le purfils...vous n'étiez pas sensés bouger comme mon intitulé le disais   

Et puis quoi , tu l'as eu ta brune non ??


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Noooooon tu crois ?


Et voilà, c'est malin :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'y étais...



Enfin oublie pas que je fais de la pelote ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quoi , tu l'as eu ta brune non ??


Non


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> vides ! :rose:
> 
> En même temps, c'était un test pour le purfils...vous n'étiez pas sensés bouger comme mon intitulé le disais
> 
> Et puis quoi , tu l'as eu ta brune non ??


Il n'y a pas que des bières brunes. Et non, je l'ai pas eu, je l'attends ma bière brune...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

dool ... les hommes préfèrent les blondes  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, c'est malin :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un papillon ça vole vite et haut et ... vite surtout ... et ça vole partout ... et tout ...


Tu fais ton coming-out de cleptomane? :hein:


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

j'ai mal au crâne !!!!!!!
je vais me couché


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas que des bières brunes. Et non, je l'ai pas eu, je l'attends ma bière brune...



et y'a pas qu'la bière dans la vie !  Je parlais du joli papillon, pour revenir à votre sujet de discussion !  

Et feignant69 D), tu lèves tes fesses et tu vas au frigo comme un grand !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du joli papillon, pour revenir à votre sujet de discussion !


c'est moi ? pourquoi on parle de moi ?


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et feignant69 D), tu lèves tes fesses et tu vas au frigo comme un grand !



....ahhh les femmes modernes   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi ? pourquoi on parle de moi ?



Rho mais faites zexprès ??!!   Taho, coup de fil, papillon, brune, preum's....j'ai bon là ?!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi ? pourquoi on parle de moi ?



Oui c'est vrai ça !!!!

Parlons plutôt de moi, c'est plus intéressant ..


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et feignant69 D), tu lèves tes fesses et tu vas au frigo comme un grand !


J'suis encore au taf 
et qu'est-ce que je peux me faire chier  re-


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho mais faites zexprès ??!!   Taho, coup de fil, papillon, brune, preum's....j'ai bon là ?!


ah oui tiens ... c'est vrai que je suis pas blonde ... ( non non je vous assure  ) ... 

la bergère ... je te riendutout   toi t'es diabolique c'est pas plus intéressant


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho mais faites zexprès ??!!   Taho, coup de fil, papillon, brune, preum's....j'ai bon là ?!



Là niveau compréhension tu reviens en arrière là ...     :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'suis encore au taf
> et qu'est-ce que je peux me faire chier  re-



...au taf et sans bières....aie !!! oui c dur


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui tiens ... c'est vrai que je suis pas blonde ... ( non non je vous assure  ) ...
> 
> la bergère ... je te riendutout   toi t'es diabolique c'est pas plus intéressant



Si si je t'assure !   

PS : post valable soit pour la 1ère ou la 2ème phrase ...


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là niveau compréhension tu reviens en arrière là ...     :love:



on ne change pas un lapin bleu qui gagne :mouais:  

Et puis Maiwen elle m'a compris...enfin du moins j'ai compri qu'elle m'avais comprise !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si je t'assure !


non


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> on ne change pas un lapin bleu qui gagne :mouais:
> 
> Et puis Maiwen elle m'a compris...enfin du moins j'ai compri qu'elle m'avais comprise !



Je parierai pas un de mes moutons là-dessus ..


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non



Faut lire le PS ...


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

RRRrrrrroooooooh les fous, je m'absente 1/2 heures, résultats 2 pages de flood !!  

les vacances sont finies ou quoi !!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

déjà 15'000 messages et y a déjà trois fût de napalm qui sont arrivé au dépot, on va bien rire


----------



## theozdevil (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> déjà 15'000 messages et y a déjà trois fût de napalm qui sont arrivé au dépot, on va bien rire



Tu veux pas m'en pretter un petit peu pour mon lance flame STP


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> déjà 15'000 messages et y a déjà trois fût de napalm qui sont arrivé au dépot, on va bien rire



 J'attends ça avec impatience!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

manque encore les grilles en titane pour couvrir ce thread, vu que celles en aciers ploient à la chaleur


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

vaudra mieux pas être loggué à ce moment là, sinon c'est la statue de sel assurée


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque encore les grilles en titane pour couvrir ce thread, vu que celles en aciers ploient à la chaleur



 Encore que la chaleur, elle semble déjà sur le départ...


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vaudra mieux pas être loggué à ce moment là, sinon c'est la statue de sel assurée


Ah c'est toi le scramoustache ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

discret jeune homme, même ma souris a eu peur


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque encore les grilles en titane pour couvrir ce thread, vu que celles en aciers ploient à la chaleur


Tant que ce n'est pas toi qui plois à la chaleur...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

par contre de la balle les compresseurs à éthylène du concombremasqué, tu peux te cramer un nioube a 100m


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Salut à tous, 
bonne soirée et à demain pour de nouvelles aventures !!!!


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dool ... les hommes préfèrent les blondes  :rateau:


J'aime bien les brunes aussi, et pas que pour les bières... 
Tiens, je connais pas de rousse !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Bon, alleï, je me rentre, à tout à l'heure


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par contre de la balle les compresseurs à éthylène du concombremasqué, tu peux te cramer un nioube a 100m



attention les zamis, le "nioube", ou "nioubie" est un espece protégée. Toute personne étant prise en flagrant délit de discrimination du nioube risquera les peines et sanctions qui seront jugées justes par la cours pénale de Geneviève .  en effet suite à une action de la SCEN (Sociétè Contre l'Exclusion des Nioubes) on a vu un nouvel article incorporé à la declaration des Droits de l'Internaute:

"Du nioube te moquer tu eviteras, lais t'en occuper tu devras. Assistance tu lui preteras lorsque rien il ne pigera"


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> attention les zamis, le "nioube", ou "nioubie" est un espece protégée. Toute personne étant prise en flagrant délit de discrimination du nioube risquera les peines et sanctions qui seront jugées justes par la cours pénale de Geneviève . en effet suite à une action de la SCEN (Sociétè Contre l'Exclusion des Nioubes) on a vu un nouvel article incorporé à la declaration des Droits de l'Internaute:
> 
> "Du nioube te moquer tu eviteras, lais t'en occuper tu devras. Assistance tu lui preteras lorsque rien il ne pigera"



 Et puis c'est affectueux, les nioubes, en plus. :love:

 Je suis bien placé pour le savoir.


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est affectueux, les nioubes, en plus. :love:
> 
> Je suis bien placé pour le savoir.




mais voui je suis tres affectueux  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là putain c'est pas LA PÊCHE que j'ai, c'est le cageot, l'exploitation maraichère *ET *la ramasseuse de fruits !





  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> mais voui je suis tres affectueux  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



 Comme c'est très souvent le cas avec les nioubes!... 
 Je suis affectueux aussi!...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

@+, les floodeurs!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par contre de la balle les compresseurs à éthylène du concombremasqué, tu peux te cramer un nioube a 100m



On peut faire nettement mieux avec un compresseur d'hydrogène à 300 bars...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire nettement mieux avec un compresseur d'hydrogène à 300 bars...




on peut quoi avec?   



 :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur la vie de ma mère je pète la forme trop grave ça tue !



tiens moi je l'ai pas ce plug-in qui permet de poster plus facilement dans ce fil...


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

Ben si c'est pour tuer des mères de famille, vous pouvez vous le garder, votre compresseur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on peut quoi avec?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



j'sais pas... bien réglé... on peut envisager une "aes bar des floodeurs" sur la lune... 
mal réglé, on doit pouvoir la faire au minimum à (troud') Bâle :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

pas sur la mienne en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas... bien réglé... on peut envisager une "aes bar des floodeurs" sur la lune...  :rateau:




oikki !!!!!!   

je sors les chopes pour les bieres


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

ayé, rentré !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ayé, rentré !


oukouk


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oukouk


Tiens, un papillon ! comment va depuis tout à l'heure...

Bizarre quand même un papillon qui fait le bruit d'une outre, je croyais me souvenir que ça faisait flap flap d'habitude !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un papillon ! comment va depuis tout à l'heure...
> 
> Bizarre quand même un papillon qui fait le bruit d'une outre, je croyais me souvenir que ça faisait flap flap d'habitude !



Non si je me souviens bien ça pousse un cri strident !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non si je me souviens bien ça pousse un cri strident !


bon tu te tais maintenant !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non si je me souviens bien ça pousse un cri strident !


je sais plus si c'était strident, mais elle a crié !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon tu te tais maintenant !



J'ai pas envie !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus si c'était strident, mais elle a crié !



Oui et longtemps ..


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon tu te tais maintenant !


Oh ! Ne passant plus ici par manque de temps, j'avais pas remarqué que tu étais revenue ! :love:
 :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et longtemps ..


présomptueux !!!! 

non mais c'est bon maintenant :rose:

coucou Hurri !!!


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oukouk


Pourquoi t'imites l'otarie ?


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

toujours mal au crâne mais bon!

que se passe t'il de neuf ici


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'imites l'otarie ?


j'imite pas l'otarie ... c'est "MON" bonjour ... mon mien rien qu'à moi qui m'appartient !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'imites l'otarie ?



Chuuuuuut faut pas lui faire remarquer !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuut faut pas lui faire remarquer !


trop tard elle la déjà vus, s'est grillé!


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'imite pas l'otarie ... c'est "MON" bonjour ... mon mien rien qu'à moi qui m'appartient !


+Naméo... Maiwen, numéro un du Copyright sur MacG


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trop tard elle la déjà vus, s'est grillé!



Bon elle a plus qu'à changer d'avatar ! Une belle otarie !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> +Naméo... Maiwen, numéro un du Copyright sur MacG


et ranafout ! et j'te merde aussi ... ( hinhinhin )


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas... bien réglé... on peut envisager une "aes bar des floodeurs" sur la lune...


y a naza air line qui fait des promo ils fonts très bien les décollage mais pour les attérissages je sui pas sur


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ranafout ...


Désolé, je l'avais oublié celui-là.  mea culpa ! 
Je te ferais remarquer que j'ai déposé rinafoutre moi. :love:


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon elle a plus qu'à changer d'avatar ! Une belle otarie !


que pense tu de celuit la


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

*Bon sang de bonsoir, mais, mais, c'est la fête à la grosse déconne par ici !!! *


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> que pense tu de celuit la



C'est pas un phoque ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> que pense tu de celuit la


Ah ouais, çà le fait ! :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

*Fusion, acquisition*


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un phoque ça ?


j'en sait rien j'ai fait google image  otarie et pouf il me donne ça alors moi je prend


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'en sait rien j'ai fait google image  otarie et pouf il me donne ça alors moi je prend



Oui mais avec google on sait jamais !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais avec google on sait jamais !


oui mais bon sa a pas une tête a vivre en afrique du sud se truc!
phoque otarie morse on s'en fou!
s'est du flood visuelle!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon sa a pas une tête a vivre en afrique du sud se truc!
> phoque otarie morse on s'en fou!
> s'est du flood visuelle!



Non non je suis pas d'accord il faut être précis !


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je suis pas d'accord il faut être précis !


ok je vous avous s'est pas un foque ni une otarie s'est elton jhon


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok je vous avous s'est pas un foque ni une otarie s'est elton jhon



Je me disais bien que je l'avais reconnu !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok je vous avous s'est pas un foque ni une otarie s'est elton jhon


S'il te plait, toys, pourrais-tu faire quelques efforts pour écrire en français ? y'a des photes jusque dans ta siniatur...


----------



## toys (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> S'il te plait, toys, pourrais-tu faire quelques efforts pour écrire en français ? y'a des photes jusque dans ta siniatur...


je fait ce que je peux (avec mes cheveux) l'orthographe par ce que je le vaut bien!


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

B......   :hein:


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Fais-le en agitant ta chevelure soyeuse alors !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Ben alors N a cassé la boitàflood ?


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors N a cassé la boitàflood ?



chavé pô qu'il y avait une "boite à flood" ...


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde !!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !!


Bonsoir à toi tout seul


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Alors, quoi de neuf les amis ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

bientot 21h ..... est que il y a quelques chose de valable a la telé ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

J'ai mangé des sashimis de saumon "faits maison"


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> chavé pô qu'il y avait une "boite à flood" ...


Moi non plus, mais elle semble toute cassée !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, mais elle semble toute cassée !



Qui a fait ça ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot 21h ..... est que il y a quelques chose de valable a la telé ?


bof, j'ai toujours pas la télé et je m'en passe très bien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait ça ?




casse quoi par qui ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait ça ?


Je cherche et ça pourrait bien être toi du coup !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bof, j'ai toujours pas la télé et je m'en passe très bien






oui mais non .....
envie de m'approprier de MA telé , voire n'importe quoi purvu que
je n 'entends plus ces sons de nintendo !!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche et ça pourrait bien être toi du coup !



Et non j'étais pas là !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> casse quoi par qui ?


La Boitaflood. Star l'a cassé la boitaflood !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et non j'étais pas là !


Ça c'est toi qui le dis !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est toi qui le dis !



Oui je le dis !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La Boitaflood. Star l'a cassé la boitaflood !



En général la personne la plus prompte à désigner quelqu'un est généralement le véritable coupable ..


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je le dis !


vi, mais je te crois pas !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Elle a été réparé, non?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vi, mais je te crois pas !



Ah ça si t'as pas confiance aussi ....


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été réparé, non?


faut croire...

Coucou Daffy69 !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça si t'as pas confiance aussi ....


Ptet ben qu'il est retors sinon...


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça si t'as pas confiance aussi ....


ça se voit que sais peloter toi !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça se voit que sais peloter toi !



Des années de pratique ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> faut croire...
> 
> Coucou Daffy69 !


Non, c'est Plucky pas Daffy


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Des années de pratique ...





pour savoir peloter?????


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Plucky pas Daffy


comme je disais plus haut, j'ai pas la télé...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour savoir peloter?????



Pour savoir bien peloter ....


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> comme je disais plus haut, j'ai pas la télé...


C'est pour ça que t'ai mis un lien


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Des années de pratique ...


oui, on voit que tu ne perds pas le fil


----------



## Sloughi (24 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir bien peloter ....




et maintenant que tu sais BIEN peloter, 
tu commences quand a tricoter


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

rebonsoir :casse:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


Ça c'est du message 3 étoiles ! Hop 200 messages et  à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rebonsoir :casse:



Bonsoir !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rebonsoir :casse:


Re-


Tu me fais toujours la gueule?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rebonsoir :casse:


Papillon du soir...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oui, on voit que tu ne perds pas le fil



Jamais ! Sinon on s'emmêle ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Re-
> 
> 
> Tu me fais toujours la gueule?


... je fais pas la gueule aux gens que je connais pas ...


----------



## Sloughi (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du message 3 étoiles ! Hop 200 messages et  à toi !



merci


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Jamais ! Sinon on s'emmêle ...


Et pour défaire tout ça, bonjoir les nerfs !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant que tu sais BIEN peloter,
> tu commences quand a tricoter



Bientôt bientôt !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Jamais ! Sinon on s'emmêle ...


L'important, c'est de savoir nouer le bout :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et pour défaire tout ça, bonjoir les nerfs !



Oui je te raconte même pas ....


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... je fais pas la gueule aux gens que je connais pas ...


Viens à l'AES69 v3.0 pour qu'on en discute :rateau:



PS: c'est valable pour tous les alcooliques du bar ci-présents


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je te raconte même pas ....


Il suffit de tricoter au fur et à mesure  :bebe:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

j'ai placé deux postes d'affilés,
alors que le flood coule à flot :style:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Viens à l'AES69 v3.0 pour qu'on en discute :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: c'est valable pour tous les alcooliques du bar ci-présents



C'est quand ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Viens à l'AES69 v3.0 pour qu'on en discute :rateau:
> 
> PS: c'est valable pour tous les alcooliques du bar ci-présents


z'en êtes où au fait ? ça avance ce programme ?

des alcooliques ? où ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Viens à l'AES69 v3.0 pour qu'on en discute :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: c'est valable pour tous les alcooliques du bar ci-présents


je suis liquidophobe ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

et de trois 

je suis "on fire"


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis liquidophobe ...



Je suis témoin !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand ?


Ce n'est qu'à l'état de rumeur



PS: une petite recherche et devrais trouver une "fuite"


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'à l'état de rumeur
> 
> 
> 
> PS: une petite recherche et devrais trouver une "fuite"



J'ai déjà lu le fil mais c'est tellement le foutoir aussi ...


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Elle a l'air d'être réparée votre boîte !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu le fil mais c'est tellement le foutoir aussi ...


La fuite n'est pas dans le fil idoine   


JPTK en sait pas mal


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'air d'être réparée votre boîte !


On parle d'une fuite d'une AES à venir,

la boîte est bien réparé :hosto: ou alors c'en est une nouvelle


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'air d'être réparée votre boîte !



Il faut croire ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Alors Star, t'as trouvé???  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Alors Star, t'as trouvé???  :rateau:



J'ai pas cherché ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis liquidophobe ...


v'la autre chose ? c'est quoi ? tu n'aimes pas l'eau ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas cherché ! :rateau:


ce sujet est en foutoir (mais que fait golf !) mais il est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104898

Après, ça avance pas pour le moment... Allez, les gars !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas cherché ! :rateau:


Feignant!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> v'la autre chose ? c'est quoi ? tu n'aimes pas l'eau ?



Non tous les liquides ... Essaye de lui proposer un jus d'orange et tu verras !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet est en foutoir (mais que fait golf !) mais il est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104898
> 
> Après, ça avance pas pour le moment... Allez, les gars !


 Pfff ! C'est trop facile !!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Feignant!



Oui ... :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet est en foutoir (mais que fait golf !) mais il est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104898
> 
> Après, ça avance pas pour le moment... Allez, les gars !


La date n'est pas là! 

Bien tenté,


l'indice c'est JPTK



PS: on travaille aussi via iChat


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> La date n'est pas là!




A quoi sert Rendezvous alors ?


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

enfin si c'est en dehors du bar ce  n'est pas du tout gagné pour que StarG le trouve !  ...


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tous les liquides ... Essaye de lui proposer un jus d'orange et tu verras !


je préférais la porter !


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non tous les liquides ... Essaye de lui proposer un jus d'orange et tu verras !


sauf le jus de pamplemousse ...
mais là je peux rien avaler :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> enfin si c'est en dehors du bar ce  n'est pas du tout gagné pour que StarG le trouve !  ...



Quand on suis pas on se tait !!!!  

  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je préférais la porter !



Oui mais elle crie trop quand tu fais ça ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf le jus de pamplemousse ...
> mais là je peux rien avaler :casse:


Même pas un sashimi :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> enfin si c'est en dehors du bar ce  n'est pas du tout gagné pour que StarG le trouve !  ...


Tiens, d'ailleurs, il est où ?


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quand on suis pas on se tait !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 Je suis ! Je suis ! Figure-toi !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, il est où ?


 je présume que c'est un fil de JPTK...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ! Je suis ! Figure-toi !



Oui je sais que tu es :rateau: ... charmante chapotée


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, il est où ?



J'aurais bien une réponse ....


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ! Je suis !


non, c'est « je pense donc je suis »
dans les hôpitaux, les infirmières apprennent 
« je panse donc j'essuie »


----------



## sofiping (24 Août 2005)

hum huuuum


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien une réponse ....


Profitons que Mackie ne soit pas dans le coin pour le moment !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais que tu es :rateau: ... charmante chapotée


 :rose:

C'est ça.. Rattrape ton coup !


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Ça va bien tout le monde ?
Vous savez quoi ? C'est vachement bon les fondants au chocolats faits maison  :love: :love:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hum huuuum



Oui ? 

Bonsoir sofi !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hum huuuum


Bonsoir sofiping  ! 

c'est destiné à qui ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hum huuuum


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça va bien tout le monde ?
> Vous savez quoi ? C'est vachement bon les fondants au chocolats faits maison  :love: :love:  :rose:


salut le dragon corse du nord ou alors j'ai rien compris ! 

et même pas tu nous en a gardé ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> je présume que c'est un fil de JPTK...


Tu chauffes


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> C'est ça.. Rattrape ton coup !



Et hop sur mes pattes ...


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hum huuuum


 Ouiiiiii ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça va bien tout le monde ?
> Vous savez quoi ? C'est vachement bon les fondants au chocolats faits maison  :love: :love:  :rose:



Salut dragon !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous embrasse !
> Bonne soirée !!!
> :love::love::love::love:



On t'embrasse aussi ! :love:

Bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous embrasse !
> Bonne soirée !!!
> :love::love::love::love:


Ben nous aussi, tu sais bien, mais même pas tu restes pour faire le tour de la table...


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Et toi même pas tu causes comme tout le monde


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiii ?


je cherche encore... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je cherche encore... :mouais:



On peut y passer un moment ....


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est « je pense donc je suis »



Est-ce bien le lieu pour ça ???


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et toi même pas tu causes comme tout le monde


que même pas c'est vrai (enfin si c'est à moi que ça se...



se quoi d'abord ? 



oh ! et puis merde !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien le lieu pour ça ???


tu as lu ce qui va juste dessous ? je pense que oui donc


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Coucou Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

entre le  mario tennis de fiston
la valse machin de bioman qu'il repete constamment
mon mal de dos tenace....
j'en ai 
*RAL BOL !!!!!!!* :mouais:     :rateau:




je vais me coucher


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Spyro


C'est vrai qu'y avait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu ce smiley !

bon, donc la Bergère en est où avec son TFGH ou UJHY ou POLM ou FKGB ou je sais plus quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon mal de dos tenace....



Tu pourrais peut-être y remédier par le truchement d'un massage ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la valse machin de bioman qu'il repete constamment


 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre le  mario tennis de fiston
> la valse machin de bioman qu'il repete constamment
> mon mal de dos tenace....
> j'en ai
> ...



Bonne nuit Princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Joue à Mario Tennis avec fiston ça va te détendre, Tatav


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre le  mario tennis de fiston
> la valse machin de bioman qu'il repete constamment
> mon mal de dos tenace....
> j'en ai
> ...


Fais toi des sashimis, avec un chat [mode ronron on] sur les genoux, ça détend


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais peut-être y remédier par le truchement d'un massage ?


Coucou Doquévile !

tiens, faut que j'écoute les 3 & 4 au fait !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, donc la Bergère en est où avec son TFGH ou UJHY ou POLM ou FKGB ou je sais plus quoi...


tu veux parler de DTC© ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Doquévile !
> 
> tiens, faut que j'écoute les 3 & 4 au fait !



Salut Taho! 

Ils sont, comme d'hab, dispos par le truchement d'iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais peut-être y remédier par le truchement d'un massage ?




je trucherais bien ma famille ce soir      




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:



je vois, tu es pas au courant: bioman a repris le groupe de musique
dans 2 mois il a un truc de ouf en public et que meme hier il a 
acheté   un truc yamamachin affreux et trop bruyant pour mes oreilles  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho!
> 
> Ils sont, comme d'hab, dispos par le truchement d'iTunes.



Faut arrêter avec cette autruche !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Joue à Mario Tennis avec fiston ça va te détendre, Tatav





pour perdre lamentablement ???  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

non merci et......bon je reste , trop de bruit dans cet appart


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non merci et......bon je reste , trop de bruit dans cet appart


Floodeur un jour....


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter avec cette autruche !


 bizarre... je croyais que c'était une dinde !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bizarre... je croyais que c'était une dinde !



Quand je dis que tu ne suis pas ....


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis que tu ne suis pas ....


En pourtant elle pense !  (comme dirait copernic)   :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non merci et......bon je reste , trop de bruit dans cet appart


La solution ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de DTC© ?  :rateau:



Non, de que vous parlez d'organiser un jour à Lyon..



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho!
> 
> Ils sont, comme d'hab, dispos par le truchement d'iTunes.




Ben vi, je sais, suis abonné, mais comme j'écoute mon iPod que ponctuellement... Mais bravo, c'est nickel (enfin, les trois premiers...). Faut d'ailleurs que j'aille découvrir la voix de Robertav ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> La solution ?


Les boules.... Qui est ce ?   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis que tu ne suis pas ....


Et toujours pas de dates ? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En pourtant elle pense !  (comme dirait copernic)   :rateau:



C'est pas Galilée ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En pourtant elle pense !  (comme dirait copernic)   :rateau:


j'aurais plutôt dit qu'elle panse, mais je ne crois pas me souvenir qu'elle soit infirmière...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Galilée ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre j'en ai peur...


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutôt dit qu'elle panse, mais je ne crois pas me souvenir qu'elle soit infirmière...


Nan c'est, en partant, elle pousse


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Galilée ?


Ben non justement, galilée lui il a dit un truc sur une actrice de cinéma qui avait perdu son talent.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur un jour....




moi floder??????      

jamais de la vie !!!     


je voudrais bien te voir toi dormir avec ce synté , la telé de fifille et celle de fiston  :mouais: 


dmmage que mon radioreveil ait pas une prise casque !!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2005)

Un petit lien que je viens de trouver, pour la route :love:


http://72.4.161.243/doubleedgefilms.com/spin/player/player.html


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Galilée ?


en tout cas, il fait pas partie du Cercle©


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi floder??????
> 
> jamais de la vie !!!
> 
> ...


Fais les taire par un truchement* de ton poing sur leurs charmants minois   



*© Sonny, Doquéville et d'autres ( salutations respectueuses )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bizarre... je croyais que c'était une dinde !




t'as quelques chose contre les dindes ????     

je sais , elle sont trop grosse pour rentrer dans ton minuscule four !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

et c'est pas Newton ? Il est dans les pommes, lui, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre j'en ai peur...



Dieu ... Enfin toi ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas Newton ? Il est dans les pommes, lui, non ?



   C'est le choc !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as quelques chose contre les dindes ????
> 
> je sais , elle sont trop grosse pour rentrer dans ton minuscule four !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Même la pluspart des poulets le sont.... Alors c'est dire ! 

Sinon tu as pensé aux boules quies et autres bouchons *d'oreille* ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement, galilée lui il a dit un truc sur une actrice de cinéma qui avait perdu son talent.


J'ai appris un truc, c'est que « même Marilyn Monroe, aussi surprenant que cela paraisse, même Marilyn Monroe faisait pipi ! » (Pierre Desproges pour les trois derniers rangs qui suivaient pas)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu as pensé aux boules quies et autres bouchons ?




tampax ?   

j'en ai pas, je dois te rappeller que je suis tres proche de la menopause  ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

Ah j'avais bien une citation de Desproges sur Copernic, mais je me suis retenu: la charte tu comprends


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tampax ?
> 
> j'en ai pas, je dois te rappeller que je suis tres proche de la menopause  ?


 Bah tu peux essayer... mais je suis pas sure que ça marche bien pour limiter les nuisances sonores !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'avais bien une citation de Desproges sur Copernic, mais je me suis retenu: la charte tu comprends


Rho merde, allez te retiens pas !! 
ou alors envoie par MP  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

30 min/ BBC 2/ How to build your own country

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'avais bien une citation de Desproges sur Copernic, mais je me suis retenu: la charte tu comprends



Non mais Copernic c'est culturel (Desproges aussi remarque  ) tu peux ..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ou alors envoie par MP  :rateau:



Par le truchement d'un MP ! Inculte !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'avais bien une citation de Desproges sur Copernic, mais je me suis retenu: la charte tu comprends


Tu sais, j'ai bien osé juste un peu plus haut... et c'est pas lui qui viendra te faire chier !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

le top de top en direct: fiston chante dans le micro !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu peux essayer... mais je suis pas sure que ça marche bien pour limiter les nuisances sonores !



Avec les nouveaux ultra absorbants si !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

chante quoi le fiston? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par le truchement d'un MP ! Inculte !



J'hésite toujours à utiliser ce genre de biais... le truchement d'une bonne discussion ouverte sur ichat me parait 100 fois préferrable..

Ceci dit, ne perdons pas de vue que je ne sais pas du tout de quoi on parle...


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le top de top en direct: fiston chante dans le micro !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Vaut mieux dans le micro que dans... euh


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> chante quoi le fiston? :mouais:




ilona  machin truc tube d'eté


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> chante quoi le fiston? :mouais:


Et surtout pourquoi il n'est pas encore au lit? :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

ah la vache..... quel âge?


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

'alut


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite toujours à utiliser ce genre de biais... le truchement d'une bonne discussion ouverte sur ichat me parait 100 fois préferrable..



Au fond, qu'importe le truchement ? L'essentiel n'est-il pas de se retrouver tous ensemble ? Dans cette optique, le truchement a si peu d'importance...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le top de top en direct: fiston chante dans le micro !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



C'est donc bien le digne fils de sa mère  Tu l'accompagnes au youkoulélé ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec les nouveaux ultra absorbants si !!!  :rateau:


Je me disais aussi que c'était devenu bien calme d'un coup !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout pourquoi il n'est pas encore au lit? :mouais:




passeké c'est encore les vacances monsieur !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi que c'était devenu bien calme d'un coup !



Faut penser à les enlever de temps en temps ...


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'alut


Et sans les mains, ça donne ?

 Yvos !


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite toujours à utiliser ce genre de biais...


Tu hésites à biaiser ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc bien le digne fils de sa mère  Tu l'accompagnes au youkoulélé ?




un musicien dans la famille c'est largement suffisant !!!     

deja que j'ai faillit avoir une chanteuse (fifile) mais essai rapé meme apres 5 ans de chorale


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

yvos


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut penser à les enlever de temps en temps ...


Une fois de plus, tu déformes gravement mes propos. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le flood était trop propre depuis quelques pages et un peu de... starG pour...




Bon, j'arrive pas à finir mes phrases.

Tu sais que je sais, ma bergère, c'est que tu files du mauvais coton !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au fond, qu'importe le truchement ? L'essentiel n'est-il pas de se retrouver tous ensemble ? Dans cette optique, le truchement a si peu d'importance...





qui q'importe !!!!!   

un bon truchement a mon dos fait par les soins de doc et sonny....
que demande plus le peuple !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> passeké c'est encore les vacances monsieur !!!!


t'as pas une tâche ménagère à leur refiler


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui q'importe !!!!!
> 
> un bon truchement a mon dos fait par les soins de doc et sonny....
> que demande plus le peuple !!!



Y a des truchements au cul qui se perdent...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, tu déformes gravement mes propos. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le flood était trop propre depuis quelques pages et un peu de... starG pour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais celle de la femelle éléphant indisposée qui veut pas aller dans l'eau ..?

Ben c'est pas du coton qu'elle utilise ... :rateau:


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, tu déformes gravement mes propos. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le flood était trop propre depuis quelques pages et un peu de... starG pour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pfff ! Si tu savais ! Il tient pas en place on dirait !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas une tâche ménagère à leur refiler


sois pas vulgaire, veux tu ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui q'importe !!!!!
> 
> un bon truchement a mon dos fait par les soins de doc et sonny....
> que demande plus le peuple !!!



Il demande la vidéo ??


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui q'importe !!!!!
> 
> un bon truchement a mon dos fait par les soins de doc et sonny....
> que demande plus le peuple !!!


Talchan fait des massages en or aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas une tâche ménagère à leur refiler





et en plus esclavagiste !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ! Si tu savais ! Il tient pas en place on dirait !



Il doit être assis sur un de ses moutons furtifs


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des truchements au cul qui se perdent...


faut po gâcher... attends je vais chercher un futal à tomber


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Août 2005)

re:alms


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il doit être assis sur un de ses moutons furtifs



Je me déplace uniquement sur mes moutons ... tel un nuage laineux !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Talchan fait des massages en or aussi !!




pffffff ...... il faut croire que tulmonde fait des massages divins mais....
personne habite pres de chez moi     



que la vie est injuste !!!!!!


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais celle de la femelle éléphant indisposée qui veut pas aller dans l'eau ..?
> 
> Ben c'est pas du coton qu'elle utilise ... :rateau:


alors que je pensais que tu aimais tes moutons... tu me déçois... Pauv' bête !


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> re:alms



c'est islandais?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des truchements au cul qui se perdent...




tu as fini de rnager la cuisine ?   



a propos , demain petit dej leger, j'ai commencé un regime


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> alors que je pensais que tu aimais tes moutons... tu me déçois... Pauv' bête !



C'est pas un des miens t'es fou !!!


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff ...... il faut croire que tulmonde fait des massages divins mais....
> personne habite pres de chez moi
> 
> 
> ...


Faut dire qu'aussi, sur la Lune...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'aussi, sur la Lune...



Un coup de shuttle et c'est bon !


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un des miens t'es fou !!!


Je sais pas si je dois être si rassuré que ça !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si je dois être si rassuré que ça !



Oui mes moutons sont bien traités ... Pour les autres je ne peux malheureusement être partout à la fois ..


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

question du soir : "apple va-t-elle abandonner le hard?"

dommage que ce soit pas un sujet au bar, ça..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

cette fois c'est bon : une calme relatibe est revenue et moi je part au lit !!     


bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> question du soir : "apple va-t-elle abandonner le hard?"
> 
> dommage que ce soit pas un sujet au bar, ça..



Vu ce qui y a pu être dit là où il est, il aurait fait long feu ici ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cette fois c'est bon : une calme relatibe est revenue et moi je part au lit !!
> 
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Bonne nuit princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> question du soir : "apple va-t-elle abandonner le hard?"
> 
> dommage que ce soit pas un sujet au bar, ça..



Ça ferait bien à la une d'un journal : 

« Apple abandonne le hard ! » 

Une utilisatrice témoigne : « sans mon Mac, je me sens toute seule »


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça ferait bien à la une d'un journal :
> 
> « Apple abandonne le hard ! »



*Rocco Siffredi esseulé : "j'ai perdu l'essentiel de mon gagne pain"*


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  boone nuit à vous  :sleep:  :sleep: 



et bon flood  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Sinon, à la une d'un journal:
Rocco abandonne le Hard.
Une utilisatrice témoigne:
"sans mon mac je me sens toute seule"


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à la une d'un journal:
> Rocco abandonne le Hard.
> Une utilisatrice témoigne:
> "sans mon mac je me sens toute seule"


Bon ça relève pas le niveau

je vais aller me coucher aussi !

La bise à tous :love: et bonne nuit !  à demain !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça relève pas le niveau
> 
> je vais aller me coucher aussi !
> 
> La bise à tous :love: et bonne nuit !  à demain !



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit....


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit....






			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  :love:




 Tiens, un floodeur, un vrai!...


----------



## davide1706 (24 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un petit lien que je viens de trouver, pour la route :love:
> 
> 
> http://72.4.161.243/doubleedgefilms.com/spin/player/player.html



Oh la voleuse de liens


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

davide1706 a dit:
			
		

> Oh la voleuse de liens



Salut à toi, davide1706! 

Peut-être un petit projet de switch?...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi, davide1706!
> 
> Peut-être un petit projet de switch?...



 davide1706 doit être doté d'une exceptionnelle modération, pour un floodeur.


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

Bonsoir et bonne nuit les mirlitons du zinc !!
@+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit les amis


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un floodeur, un vrai!...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

>


C'est vraiment très intéressant


----------



## toys (25 Août 2005)

salut  les loulous alors on se laisse poussé la moustache!


----------



## toys (25 Août 2005)

tien y a pas de foodeur de nuit!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

floooooooood


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

insomniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

reveil matin  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

Yep les gaillos !!
Allez zou je file dans les vitrines des Galeries Lafayette Haussman pour peindre des Zoli tableaux...
@+


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Yep les gaillos !!
> Allez zou je file dans les vitrines des Galeries Lafayette Haussman pour peindre des Zoli tableaux...
> @+


*Ho ? sans blague ? c'est vrai ?*


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Ho ? sans blague ? c'est vrai ?*



Ba vi !!
*CA SE PASSE PAR LA !*


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba vi !!
> *CA SE PASSE PAR LA !*


j'passe par là vers 16h-16h30, tu y seras encore ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

:sleep: je viens de me lever


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:




non     

toujour ce satané mal de dos et en plus j'ai eu froid cette nuit  :rateau:  :rateau: 





  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:



Non  :mouais: 

Mais  quand même


----------



## Lila (25 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde !

...Roberta à raison ...il a fait froid cette nuit ..et celles d'avant!
je suis  Malaaaaade :hosto:  :sick: j'ai la crèveuuuuu !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:




mauvaise question taho! !!!!!      

pour le moment personne a repondu positif et sans oublier dragounnet qui lui
a carrement pas dormi pour cause d'insomnie !!!


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:


Non (comme les autres).
J'ai la chatte qui n'arrête pas... Elle a foutu le bordel toute la nuit ! :hein:
Elle est adorable la journée, mais la nuit je l'étranglerais bien.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

'jour MacGe!


----------



## spyan (25 Août 2005)

MacGé Bonjour...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujour ce satané mal de dos et en plus j'ai eu froid cette nuit  :rateau:  :rateau:


Parait que je suis une vraie bouillote, et qu'en plus je masse divinement bien.  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:


Le numéro que vous avez demandé n'est pas en service actuellement, nous regrettons de ne pouvoir retourner nous coucher pour rattraper la nuit  :rateau:

PS: c'est un nous de majesté hein, je me couche seul    :rateau: 

PPS: En tout cas le truchement pour aller au bureau c'était bien le badge ou le code à la porte, et je n'ai aucun des deux, alors je reste chez moi, et je vais un peu avancer mes prévisions de week-end...   

_PPPS: T'as d'autres questions qui fâchent dans ce genre ?    _


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Parait que je suis une vraie bouillote, et qu'en plus je masse divinement bien.  :love:


RA DIA TEUR !


----------



## duracel (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les répondeurs, bien dormi ?   :sleep:


  non!!


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs!!!  Moi aussi g mal dormi!! :sleep:
j'ai un mal de crâne carabiné depuis hier soir! 

Vivement qq vacances!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

taho! on va rectifier ta question, sera plus simple   

qui a bien dormi cette nuit ?   

ceux qui ont mal drmi pas la peine de repondre , 
on le deduira de votre silence


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Note : penser à acheter une recharge pour le truc anti moustiques... je finis par ne plus savoir où me gratter ! :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Toi tu remets ta bourka et tu la plantes...


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai une question !

Y'a un défi qui s'est lancé sur le nombre de fois où quelqu'un poste le mot truchement ???
Nan parceque, même s'il n'est pas nouveau, depuis cette nuit il est partout !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser à acheter une recharge pour le truc anti moustiques... je finis par ne plus savoir où me gratter ! :sick:




pas la peine : arrete de manger sucré , ton sang sera moins attirant !!!  






ps : pense aussi au parfenac!!


----------



## duracel (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser à acheter une recharge pour le truc anti moustiques... je finis par ne plus savoir où me gratter ! :sick:




Bois, comme ça les moustiques sont bourés quand ils te piquent.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai une question !
> 
> Y'a un défi qui s'est lancé sur le nombre de fois où quelqu'un poste le mot truchement ???
> Nan parceque, même s'il n'est pas nouveau, depuis cette nuit il est partout !!




sais pas !!! 

faire une demannde en 3 exemplaires a doc et sonny , sont eux a l'origine de ce truc-truche


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai une question !
> 
> Y'a un défi qui s'est lancé sur le nombre de fois où quelqu'un poste le mot truchement ???
> Nan parceque, même s'il n'est pas nouveau, depuis cette nuit il est partout !!



Tu as remarqué aussi qu'on ne lit plus nulle part...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine : arrete de manger sucré , ton sang sera moins attirant !!!
> 
> ps : pense aussi au parfenac!!



Prend une infusion de citronelle directement!! Comme ton sang sera répulsif!    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sais pas !!!
> 
> faire une demannde en 3 exemplaires a doc et sonny , sont eux a l'origine de ce truc-truche



Je ne parlerais qu'en présence de mon avocat, et ce ne sont pas vospropos mellifluents qui y changeront quelque chose...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

c'est ce que je me disais en lisant l'écho des savanes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlerais qu'en présence de mon avocat





meme pour etre elu president ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je me disais en lisant l'écho des savanes




t'as donc fini de reparer le mac OS 9 ?


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine : arrete de manger sucré , ton sang sera moins attirant !!!



Haaaa ! Les conseils de Tati Robinette ! :love: :love: :love:

Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour être tranquille, c'est les systèmes qui se mettent sur les prises électriques... C'est vraiment infesté par ici et ils sont énooooormes en plus ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa ! Les conseils de Tati Robinette ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour être tranquille, c'est les systèmes qui se mettent sur les prises électriques... C'est vraiment infesté par ici et ils sont énooooormes en plus ! :affraid:




ja savais pas que tu as demenagé en camargue :affraid:




edit : non non non , plus jamais j'irais la bas en vacances , meme pas payé en or !! :mouais:


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

kikou


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour être tranquille, c'est les systèmes qui se mettent sur les prises électriques...


C'est plein de produits chimiques très nocifs ! :affraid:
Certains ne devraient pas tarder à être interdits d'ailleurs... Jette çà à la poubelle !


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa ! Les conseils de Tati Robinette ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour être tranquille, c'est les systèmes qui se mettent sur les prises électriques... C'est vraiment infesté par ici et ils sont énooooormes en plus ! :affraid:


As-tu essayé la citronelle ? en bougie, en huile pour les lampes...
C'est plus naturel, très efficace, bon ça sent un peu certes, mais on a rien sans rien ! :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Note : penser à acheter une recharge pour le truc anti moustiques... je finis par ne plus savoir où me gratter ! :sick:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

J'ai essayé les bougies, les encens à la citronelle, les sprays et gels répulsifs... Rien n'y fait ! Je me suis résolue à ces trucs chimiques qui effectivements semblent sacrément toxiques (y a qu'à voir les conseils d'utilisations....)
C'est ça ou je passe mes nuits à me battre contre les moustiques géants qui trainent par ici !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

>


RHaaaa Gaston. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ou je passe mes nuits à me battre contre les moustiques géants qui trainent par ici !


T'es où, qu'on sache quel coin éviter ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ou je passe mes nuits à me battre contre les moustiques géants qui trainent par ici !




je parie que tu as pas pensée a cela   
et en plus sa fait lit de princess


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je parie que tu as pas pensée a cela
> et en plus sa fait lit de princess




Vouaaaa ! Si je pouvais....  :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

Jolie toiture en tout cas


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

moi je peux chaque matin au réveil


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux chaque matin au réveil



Pareil que SM ! Elle, elle peut/aime pas trop le matin et le soir ça s'inverse et le midi c'est pas aisé... quelle daube la vie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa ! Si je pouvais....  :love: :love:




sinon un model bien moin cher que tes truc electriques...
un clous au plafond et c'est fait 







voire meme celui la  :love:


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que SM ! Elle, elle peut/aime pas trop le matin et le soir ça s'inverse et le midi c'est pas aisé... quelle daube la vie



Mais de quoi parlez-vous ???    

J'en dirais pas autant en tout cas


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Moi ce que j'aime à Lille, c'est que j'ai jamais de moustiques  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

C'est humide pourtant


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Elle, elle peut/aime pas trop le matin et le soir ça s'inverse et le midi c'est pas aisé... quelle daube la vie



En résumé, c'est jamais le moment


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa ! Si je pouvais....  :love: :love:


* Fastoche, trois bouts de bois, un rouleau de gaze et ça roule  *


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, c'est jamais le moment



voilà


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quoi parlez-vous ???
> 
> J'en dirais pas autant en tout cas


Captain_X peut confirmer ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Captain_X peut confirmer ?



ou con-farmer   (oui, c'est de l'humour spécial mmorpg, un tantinet élitiste, je le concède )


----------



## Captain_X (25 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ou con-farmer   (oui, c'est de l'humour spécial mmorpg, un tantinet élitiste, je le concède )



Bah si elle le dit


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> taho! on va rectifier ta question, sera plus simple
> 
> qui a bien dormi cette nuit ?
> 
> ...


Ben je demandais ça pour être polie et gentil... désolé que tout le monde ait si mal dormi. C'est vrai que ça m'a fait chier de ressortir une couverture le 23 août, mais au moins je dors au chaud.

Seul et pas assez, mais j'essaye de dormir quand même

Bon, tout le monde est de mauvais poil si je comprends...

Allez, une bise à tous pour vous porter chance :love: et une autre pour vous remonter le moral :love:


----------



## Gregg (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




kinder?


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kinder?



Ouh pinaise il est pour huexley c'lui là !


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Bah si elle le dit



Dans le genre j'm'en fout y fais pas mieux là !!  

Il est complaisant mon homme hein  ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Un nouvel avatar moustachu pour SM


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Bah si elle le dit


et tu veux que je la croies ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Bah si elle le dit


Vala, faut les laisser dire


----------



## toys (25 Août 2005)

salut les  loulous

bon je vais bossé a + dans le bus!


----------



## Captain_X (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu veux que je la croies ?



non c'est moi qui faut croire


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

C'est celàààààà ouiiiiiiiii


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

'scusez moi, quelqu'un ici présent a-t-il une Mighty Mouse sous Panther svp?


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est celàààààà ouiiiiiiiii



oh ! une serpillèèère !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 'scusez moi, quelqu'un ici présent a-t-il une Mighty Mouse svp?


C'est pour manger ou pour rester propre ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour manger ou pour rester propre ?


 gna gna gna... C'est juste que ma Apple BT vient de rendre l'âme (enfin jcrois, elle ne sait plus que cliquer, tous les déplacements sont impossibles) et je dois absolument aller m'acheter une souris aujourd'hui... J'hésite à prendre la Mighty parce qu'apparement, il faut Tiger pour en profiter pleinement, mais j'aimerais justement savoir ce que signifie ce "pleinement"...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna... C'est juste que ma Apple BT vient de rendre l'âme (enfin jcrois, elle ne sait plus que cliquer, tous les déplacements sont impossibles) et je dois absolument aller m'acheter une souris aujourd'hui... J'hésite à prendre la Mighty parce qu'apparement, il faut Tiger pour en profiter pleinement, mais j'aimerais justement savoir ce que signifie ce "pleinement"...


"pleinement" c'est défini sur le site d'apple...  

"Pas pleinement" il te faudrait quelqu'un qui a à la fois une mighty mouse et 10.3    mais je crois que tu peux faire une croix sur le panneau de configuration    et donc c'est une banale souris à 2 boutons + molette (enfin le défilement horizontal doit marcher quand même je pense), avec ptet le squizz qui a une fonction par défaut  :mouais:
Quant à savoir si USBOverdrive peut t'aider pour remédier à ça je l'ignore...

_Moi d'après ce que j'ai lu du système de clic droit et de la boule trop petite, je ne te la conseille pas d'façon   _

PS: tu connais le sous forum périphériques ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "pleinement" c'est défini sur le site d'apple...


Bof, j'ai regardé et c'est pas si clair que ça...



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Pas pleinement" il te faudrait quelqu'un qui a à la fois une mighty mouse et 10.3


Exactement ce que je cherche 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> mais je crois que tu peux faire une croix sur le panneau de configuration    et donc c'est une banale souris à 2 boutons + molette (enfin le défilement horizontal doit marcher quand même je pense), avec ptet le squizz qui a une fonction par défaut  :mouais:
> Quant à savoir si USBOverdrive peut t'aider pour remédier à ça je l'ignore...


Voilà ben c'est sur tout ça que je voudrais des détails, savoir si les 2 boutons et le défilement horizontal et vertical fonctionnent même sous Panther...



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Moi d'après ce que j'ai lu du système de clic droit et de la boule trop petite, je ne te la conseille pas d'façon   _


Non je sais bien, mais si tu regardes un peu l'offre aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas grand chose de mieux: soit c'est performant mais laid au possible (MX518), soit c'est au top de la technologie mais impossible à utiliser pour un portable (MX1000), soit c'est très beau mais pas génial niveau fonctionel (Mighty...)


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Coucou


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou


Kikou


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J:sick:
> Là-dessus je vais prendre un café, me calmer, penser aux choses douces de la vie aux sourires z'aimés, et considérer que la lègère courbe de ma trajectoire professionnelle plurielle doit au plus vite devenir *un vrai VIRAGE !!*
> 
> :love:
> :love:


Je te soutiens de tout c½ur et te comprend parfaitement en ce moment !!


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou


Chaaaaaluuuuuu    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou


Papillon du midi... :love:

Coucou Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Kikou


bonjour toi que je ne connais pas


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

coucou mon keupin violet et mon keupin à qui le rouge va si bien :love:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour toi que je ne connais pas


Attend je suis connu ici, j'suis le fils du patron (tu veux un café moitié prix pour toi)

Pour pas me connaître t'as tu dois revenir de vacance ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Non je sais bien, mais si tu regardes un peu l'offre aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas grand chose de mieux: soit c'est performant mais laid au possible (MX518), soit c'est au top de la technologie mais impossible à utiliser pour un portable (MX1000), soit c'est très beau mais pas génial niveau fonctionel (Mighty...)


Ben moi j'ai une intellimouse et c'est très bien  :love:   Je vais ptet craquer pour un modèle plus récent avec la "tilt wheel" d'ailleurs, si j'ai de l'argent à jeter par les fenêtres (de Microsoft en l'occurence)


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

coucou à ce que je connais et qui me connaisse


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou à ce que je connais et qui me connaisse


et ceux que tu connais et qui te connaissent pas  

ou ceux qui te connaissent mais que tu connais pas


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ou ceux qui te connaissent mais que tu connais pas


y'en a  

une vrai star j'vous dit !   :love:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'en a


ça dépend tu me connais ?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend tu me connais ?


non... enfin je crois pas :rose: désolé :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Attend je suis connu ici, j'suis le fils du patron (tu veux un café moitié prix pour toi)
> 
> Pour pas me connaître t'as tu dois revenir de vacance ?


oui je reviens de vacances ... et je suis partie 3 jours avant ton inscription


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je reviens de vacances ... et je suis partie 3 jours avant ton inscription


toi je te connais  tu parles pas mal anglais d'ailleurs    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

c'nioube


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend tu me connais ?


et toi tu me connais    :hein:


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'nioube


 :love: c'est comme ça que tu les aimes... tendre, souple, pas farouche :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je reviens de vacances ... et je suis partie 3 jours avant ton inscription


C'est vous dire si elle est partie longtemps !! C'était dur !!


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toi je te connais  tu parles pas mal anglais d'ailleurs    :love:


chut :rose: faut que ça reste secret  c'est entre nous ça    


coucou sm


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non... enfin je crois pas :rose: désolé :rose:


Bon et bien sache que je suis véxe que tu me connaisses pas   mais dans ce cas comme je te connais sans que tu me connaisses tu es donc une SUPERSTAR 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui je reviens de vacances ... et je suis partie 3 jours avant ton inscription


Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:


_Mais bien sûr_ ©


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien sache que je suis véxe que tu me connaisses pas   mais dans ce cas comme je te connais sans que tu me connaisses tu es donc une SUPERSTAR
> 
> 
> Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:


je vois ça ... t'as une bonne tête de ...Révolutionnaire avec ton sapin et ta cheumcheuminée    :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Que celui qui n'est pas content se fasse savoir la tout de suite maintenant !!


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Personne 1 fois ... 2 fois ... 3 fois tant mieux j'ame mieux ça


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:


c'est vrai que tu sers moins les fesses quand on te enfin tu vois


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Que celui qui n'est pas content se fasse savoir la tout de suite maintenant !!


bah toi ... t'as pas l'air content


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Attend je suis connu ici, j'suis le fils du patron (tu veux un café moitié prix pour toi)
> 
> Pour pas me connaître t'as tu dois revenir de vacance ?


elle revient en effet de vacances...

Le fils duquel de patron ?  y'en a plusieurs et trois au bar...


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> elle revient en effet de vacances...
> 
> Le fils duquel de patron ?  y'en a plusieurs et trois au bar...


Ah 3 patron ... je savais pas .. de qui parles tu


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien sache que je suis véxe que tu me connaisses pas   mais dans ce cas comme je te connais sans que tu me connaisses tu es donc une SUPERSTAR


Yeeeeeeeeees je suis une SUPERSTAR !!

En revanche, une petite chose me tracasse... d'ou me connais-tu ?  lors d'une soirée après un comas ou un truc du genre :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

oublies-les c'est des nases


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeees je suis une SUPERSTAR !!



Pas encore dans le classement disco MacG  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oublies-les c'est des nases


Une _bande de nases_©  même  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeees je suis une SUPERSTAR !!
> 
> En revanche, une petite chose me tracasse... d'ou me connais-tu ?  lors d'une soirée après un comas ou un truc du genre :mouais:


Tu me vexes encore, on se connait de notre club de ...  tu sais bien  !!


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore dans le classement disco MacG  :love:


disons que je n'ai pas que des amis en haut lieu :rose:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

pas de racolage ici


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me vexes encore, on se connait de notre club de ...  tu sais bien  !!


celui ou y'a tous ces gens en cuir ? ou tu m'attaches au potteau :rose:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> celui ou y'a tous ces gens en cuir ? ou tu m'attaches au potteau :rose:


Tu as des pratiques bizarres :hein:   moi je parlais de notre club MacGe :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me vexes encore, on se connait de notre club de ...  tu sais bien  !!


chut !


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut !


Par contre nous on c'est bien connu à l'endroit dont parle semac plus haut


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des pratiques bizarres :hein:   moi je parlais de notre club MacGe :rose:


oups tu n'es pas la grande Berta :hein: 
Bon bah oublié ce que j'ai dit


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut !


trop tard :hein:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups tu n'es pas la grande Berta :hein:
> Bon bah oublié ce que j'ai dit


La grande berta aussi  ça m'étonne qu'à moitié remarque


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des pratiques bizarres :hein:   moi je parlais de notre club MacGe :rose:




pfff
:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> pfff
> :sleep:


tu l'as dit :sleep:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> pfff
> :sleep:


Besoin de le souligner à ce que je vois :rateau:

:sleep::sleep:

:sleep:

:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Arrêtez de bailler, c'est communicatif ce truc là


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/08/16/emotion_induced_blindness/


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Freezy, tu voudrais être plus clair parce que là, je comprends pas... le fils de qui ?


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit :sleep:



revenue de vacances,
à ce que je vois


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> revenue de vacances,
> à ce que je vois


ben vi


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Freezy, tu voudrais être plus clair parce que là, je comprends pas... le fils de qui ?



de ...
non, rien


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> de ...
> non, rien


Chut ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

qui pourrait m'aider?     

j'avais deja remarqué que la traduction Sherlock ne fonctionnait plus mais là
aujourd'hui Sherlock est carrement vide, j'ai plus rien, ni canaux ni dossier , rien 

que se pasa?   

est que cela est du a ma derniere maj peut etre?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

salut à tous....


Tatav, tu devrais utiliser le Widget de traduction....il est pas mal...
en tout cas, je suis a jour et pas de soucis chez moi....


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/08/16/emotion_induced_blindness/


attends, je mets mes lunettes, c'est écrit tout petit ton lien là !

ton transit intestinal va-t-il mieux ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous....
> 
> 
> Tatav, tu devrais utiliser le Widget de traduction....il est pas mal...


_Oui, mais si on danse ? _

Elle doit encore être avec la panthère...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _Oui, mais si on danse ? _
> 
> Elle doit encore être avec la panthère...



je croyais que non....

ça roule...?


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> de ...
> non, rien


Ton petit tour quotidien est déja fini ... de plus en plus rapide


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Ton petit tour quotidien est déja fini ... de plus en plus rapide


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:




peuchere.....

le fils de......
quoi ! , Mackie !......


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

c'est la fête ici :sleep:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête ici :sleep:


On t'écoute tous maintenant


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Bravo !!! il pleut maintenant !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

*Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie*,
non, c'est pas loin ,
et j'ai ouvert un fil pour Visa....

(reference a son statut iChat)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

trop de nioube que veux-tu


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien depuis ton abscence les choses ont changés ici il y a eu une révolution dont j'étais le chef et j'ai gagné ce qui fait de moi le nouveau "caïd" du bar :king:


:modo: Que poildep et stook me confirme mais tu n'y étais pas lors de la 1e révolution, ni à la 2e 

Imposteur,
il y en a ici qui ont souffert au combat, mossieur!!! :hosto:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Que poildep et stook me confirme mais tu n'y étais pas lors de la 1e révolution, ni à la 2e
> 
> Imposteur,
> il y en a ici qui ont souffert au combat, mossieur!!! :hosto:


et les sous forums .....


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trop de nioube que veux-tu




tu as une solution pour,
eradiquer la propagation

ce serait bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Que poildep et stook me confirme mais tu n'y étais pas lors de la 1e révolution, ni à la 2e
> 
> Imposteur,
> il y en a ici qui ont souffert au combat, mossieur!!! :hosto:



je te confirme......


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et les sous forums .....


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

Ola !


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> tu as une solution pour,
> eradiquer la propagation
> 
> ce serait bien


n'oublies pas que sous ce pseudo tu n'est pas en sécurité .... tu risques d'être éradiqué aussi


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et les sous forums .....




Mackie!





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je te confirme......



ou sous un autre pseudo




ps:eradiqué?
pourquoi pas


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> tu as une solution pour,
> eradiquer la propagation
> 
> ce serait bien


Une solution de masse est en cours de finalisation


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> il y en a ici qui ont souffert au combat, mossieur!!! :hosto:


Certains n'ont pas fini de souffrir ... usurpateur, non mais !


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une solution de masse est en cours de finalisation




Sonny modo !


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Vos appels sont vains  les vérités éclateront ... mais pas maintenant !! pour l'instant je m'amuse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vos appels sont vains  les vérités éclateront ... mais pas maintenant !! pour l'instant je m'amuse !



kékidit........?


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> kékidit........?


le monsieur dit que le vieux s'amuse


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vos appels sont vains  les vérités éclateront ... mais pas maintenant !! pour l'instant je m'amuse !


tu t'amuses mais tu pompes l'air ... 

si si un peu quand même  :rateau:


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu t'amuses mais tu pompes l'air ...
> 
> si si un peu quand même  :rateau:


Bizarement venant de toi ça me fais rien


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Certains n'ont pas fini de souffrir ... usurpateur, non mais !







Attention: une révolution ça peut être sanglant!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

tiens, j'ouvre ma boite au lettre, trouve une jolie carte postale et d'un coup, voila que MacG est dans mon courier....
amusez vous bien les filles....et merci....
ça fait plaisir.....

@++++


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

faites le taire :sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Vos appels sont vains  les vérités éclateront ... mais pas maintenant !! pour l'instant je m'amuse !


Place à la mégalomanie :hosto:



_PS: maiwenn a raison sur l'air_


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faites le taire :sleep:


=>


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

pomper est deja un bon debut


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faites le taire :sleep:




 :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> =>


tiens j'avais oublié ça ... on voit que je reviens de vacances


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

tiens, morgane de troies


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'avais oublié ça ... on voit que je reviens de vacances


:modo: Attention, il réplique le bougre!  :casse:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, morgane de troies


gné ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pomper est deja un bon debut


Tac et kette?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

si on boulait rouge tous ceux qui pompent l'âir dans ce bar il faudrait un cluster de xserve a macgé...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tac et kette?


hey ! le jeune là !!! naméo ! 


c'est foussa ... y'a plus de jeunesse    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

la jeunesse c'est justement ça


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey ! le jeune là !!! naméo !
> 
> 
> c'est foussa ... y'a plus de jeunesse    :rateau:


J'rentre de vacances et les vieux m'accablent déjà! 
C'est fouça ... y'a plus d'vieillesse  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

Non, je ne suis pasVIEUX

Naméo


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

plus que moi en tout cas


----------



## Grug (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pasVIEUX
> 
> Naméo


 c'est vrai quoi, cessez de l'emmerder maintenant, c'est pas de sa faute si il est né comme ça


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pasVIEUX
> 
> Naméo



Serpillère !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pasVIEUX
> 
> Naméo


Vieille alors    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Serpillère !!!









Franswa... au boulot


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


Huuum!
À tes souhaits


----------



## Franswa (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Franswa... au boulot


 J'espère que t'as soulevé le couvercle avant de dégobiller parce que j'ai eu des mauvaises surprises hier matin...


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tac et kette?


tu sais ce qu'est une kette  :mouais:


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ce qu'est une kette  :mouais:




en allemand?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que t'as soulevé le couvercle avant de dégobiller parce que j'ai eu des mauvaises surprises hier matin...


Ohhh la ça sent la fête à laquelle j'étais pas invité !! :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh la ça sent la fête à laquelle j'étais pas invité !! :mouais:


 Ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça faisait longtemps



tiens, tu vois mon grand, y a aussi des vagues en mediterranée......


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

et je te dis pas sur le lac léman, on aurait envie d'y jeter dool


----------



## Franswa (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu vois mon grand, y a aussi des vagues en mediterranée......


 D'ailleurs, je pars dans l'eau d'ici 15 minutes :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je pars dans l'eau d'ici 15 minutes :love:



Amuse-toi bien !


----------



## Lila (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu vois mon grand, y a aussi des vagues en mediterranée......



.....g vu plus gros !   ...mais j'ai aussi déjà surfé ça !!!


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et je te dis pas sur le lac léman, on aurait envie d'y jeter dool




Viens donc m'y mouiller ... on verra qui est le plus endurant  !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....g vu plus gros !   ...mais j'ai aussi déjà surfé ça !!!




plus gros, oui, moi aussi, mais je l'ai trouvé quand meme super joli.....
surtout que les conditions n'y etaient pas trop......
enfin, on c'est bien amusé....



bon surf Franswa.....


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça faisait longtemps


1) que tu ne m'avais pas vu
2) que je l'avais pas ramené
3) que je n'avais pas été invité

 :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Freezy, tu me déçois... tu me rappelles un certains *bip* !


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Viens donc m'y mouiller ... on verra qui est le plus endurant  !!!








 coquine...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> plus gros, oui, moi aussi, mais je la trouvé quand meme super joli.....
> surtout que les conditino n'y etait pas trop......
> enfin, on c'est bien amusé....
> 
> ...


Salut stook !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Mon pédalo est en réparation désolé


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook !




'lut.....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Freezy, tu me déçois... tu me rappelles un certains *bip* !


tu repeins lapalissade ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut.....



Salut stook  !

Ah et j'ai vu passer un Taho! !


----------



## Lila (25 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je pars dans l'eau d'ici 15 minutes :love:




  ..drop bien!!!!


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook  !
> 
> Ah et j'ai vu passer un Taho! !


oui mais là il était occupé


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là il était occupé








 je vous laisse deviner lequel est-ce


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook  !
> 
> Ah et j'ai vu passer un Taho! !


Suis là 

Tiens, semac fait dans le bizarre maintenant, je ne te connaissais pas comme ça :mouais:

SM : qu'est-ce que la peinture a à voir là dedans ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Pffffffffffff moi chuis crevé  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffff moi chuis crevé  :rateau:


Je te souhaite de mieux dormir cette nuit !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffff moi chuis crevé  :rateau:


qu'est-ce que tu as fait ?  Dis nous tout


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

"nous tout"


 


 :hein: 


 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu as fait ?  Dis nous tout


je crois qu'il a très peu dormi cette nuit... Je me suis fait jeter en demandant si tout le monde avait bien dormi... :casse:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "nous tout"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vous étiez plusieurs ?    :rose: 

ps : taho! , t'es faché ? :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "nous tout"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as vraiment besoin de repos en effet  ! garde un peu d'énergie pour dimanche...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

En plus je viens de faire une sieste, j'ai un peu dormi sur mon bras et j'ai bien attendu 10 minutes pour que le sang revienne partout dedans et que les marques de plis disparaissent    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> taho! , t'es faché ? :rose:


ben non petit papillon, pourquoi ?
PS : j'ai bien reçu ton MP -> :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben non petit papillon, pourquoi ?
> PS : j'ai bien reçu ton MP -> :mouais:


je me demandais 

je commençais à être triste


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais
> 
> je commençais à être triste


que t'arrive-t-il ? pourquoi es-tu triste ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que t'arrive-t-il ? pourquoi es-tu triste ?


bah non rien c'est bon ...


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> que t'arrive-t-il ? pourquoi es-tu triste ?


parce qu'elle croyait que tu étais faché... :mouais: tu le fais exprès ou...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Si on est de trop dites le tout de suite  

_Allez viens, semac, on va les laisser à leurs MPs en public  _


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah non rien c'est bon ...



bon, ça en fait un de moins.....


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis de trop dites le tout de suite


j'ai la même sensation désagréable !  

y'a les MP pour ça


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis de trop dites le tout de suite


non du tout )

semac il esst fort il comprends tout !!! tu vois que tu me comprends quand tu veux


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si on est de trop dites le tout de suite
> 
> _Allez viens, semac, on va les laisser à leurs MPs en public  _





mais non, mais non.......


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si on est de trop dites le tout de suite
> 
> _Allez viens, semac, on va les laisser à leurs MPs en public  _


Tout de suite les grands mots. On se répond, c'est tout, vous dites rien pendant ce temps...


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non du tout )
> 
> semac il esst fort il comprends tout !!! tu vois que tu me comprends quand tu veux



c'est grace à tes cours d'anglais
   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous étiez plusieurs ?    :rose:
> 
> ps : taho! , t'es faché ? :rose:



Parce que tu es méchante non ..?


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es méchante non ..?


Evidemment, toi tu es la gentillesse incarnée ! doux comme un mouton...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est grace à tes cours d'anglais
> :love:


hihi  

la bergère je te ... hein ... ouala !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, toi tu es la gentillesse incarnée ! doux comme un mouton...



Comme l'agneau qui vient de naître ..... Tout recouvert de sang et de placenta !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihi
> 
> la bergère je te ... hein ... ouala !!!



Non non je veux la phrase en entier ..


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

bon, 
il est passé ou mon flocon de neige,
deja que j'ai cassé mon ArGOGO
j'aimerai bien retrouvé l'autre specimen
roh
suis deçu
en meme temps ,
qu'il reste ou il est,
l'air semble plus agréable


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, toi tu es la gentillesse incarnée ! doux comme un mouton...


oula ça sent le règlement de compte


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Ola !


hello!!hola!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ..... Tout recouvert de sang et de placenta !


mm qui a été tué ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oula ça sent le règlement de compte


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

bon amis flooder je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée et vous à demain !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)




----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

post ... pas page ... toute une page de douceur ... ça ferait un peu trop ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

bon moi je floode donc .... coucou à maiwen ... alors l'eure et loir ? c'etait où?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


meuuuh non façon homme d'honneur SVP


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je veux la phrase en entier ..


bergeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrre!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon moi je floode donc .... coucou à maiwen ... alors l'eure et loir ? c'etait où?


l'eure-et-loir ... il me semble que ça n'a pas bougé ... au même endroit que la dernière fois  

à Chateaudun ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oula ça sent le règlement de compte



Tu crois ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'eure et loir ? c'etait où?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ???


va savoir


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> meuuuh non façon homme d'honneur SVP


heu ..; y en a qu'un seul qui a des gants ...!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bergeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrre!!!!!



Salut Joel !


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Mouuarff  

sur cette note de douceur je m'éclipse pour de bon...
à demain


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


en gros ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


et stook!! dans le mille!!! pauvre maiwen!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!... 



 L'ambiance semble conviviale.


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu ..; y en a qu'un seul qui a des gants ...!!!   :rateau:


y'en a qu'un qui a un flingue chez toi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> va savoir



Va comprendre Charles ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

convivialité et couilloneries en vous je sens


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en gros ...




Tu veux dire que tu as un ....?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2005)

plus de 15800 messages....
Mon Dieu, ça pourrait presque permettre de commencer à entrevoir ce qu'est l'immensité de l'univers...
Et surtout de confirmer que c'est bien vide infini qui nous entoure...

enfin, comme dirait...... j'me comprend...     :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> plus de 15800 messages....
> Mon Dieu, ça pourrait presque permettre de commencer à entrevoir ce qu'est l'immensité de l'univers...
> Et surtout de confirmer que c'est bien vide infini qui nous entoure...
> 
> enfin, comme dirait...... j'me comprend...     :sleep:




derrière le vide ... il ya une autre beauté mais qui demande plus de temps que celui du flood qui n'est le plus souvent que divertissement


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> plus de 15800 messages....
> Mon Dieu, ça pourrait presque permettre de commencer à entrevoir ce qu'est l'immensité de l'univers...
> Et surtout de confirmer que c'est bien vide infini qui nous entoure...
> 
> enfin, comme dirait...... j'me comprend...     :sleep:


le 6ème fût de napalm est arrivé, y aplus qu'a fixer la grille en haut du thread


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> derrière le vide ... il ya une autre beauté mais qui demande plus de temps que celui du flood qui n'est le plus souvent que divertissement




qui qui parlait
de vide encestral


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

le coin à flood est un endroit libre et sans sujet , pas besoin d'y faire la morale à ceux qui y sont sous pretexte qu'ils ne disent que du vide, ce qui n'est pas toujours vrai ... d'ailleurs .

sans compter que les autres fils de certains pseudos "donneurs de leçons " ne sont pas meilleurs que celui ci bien souvent , trop souvent ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le 6ème fût de napalm est arrivé, y aplus qu'a fixer la grille en haut du thread



j'ai trouvé des goujons en Inconel©, ça devrait tenir...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout de confirmer que c'est bien vide infini qui nous entoure...


Oui le vide nous entoure, mais ici il n'est point.


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le coin à flood est un endroit libre et sans sujet , pas besoin d'y faire la morale à ceux qui y sont sous pretexte qu'ils ne disent que du vide, ce qui n'est pas toujours vrai ... d'ailleurs .
> 
> sans compter que les autres fils de certains pseudos "donneurs de leçons " ne sont pas meilleurs que celui ci bien souvent , trop souvent ...




destresse, 
destresse


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le 6ème fût de napalm est arrivé, y aplus qu'a fixer la grille en haut du thread



 Je sens comme la tentation de dommages collatéraux assumés...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

copain de bioman , gentillesse et  glue  personniifié , vient enfin de quitter mon divan      

quoi de beau depuis 3 h?   

personne a trouvé le probleme a mon Sherlock qui est visiblement ko ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour aux sympathiques personnes qui lisent ce thread en ce moment!...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Depuis ce matin l'ambiance est tendue dans l'bar! avalanche de boulets rouges pour certains!!!    :mouais: 

Y a quoi dans l'air aujourd'hui!!!   

C p'être parce que pas mal de monde a peu dormi!  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> copain de bioman , gentillesse et  glue  personniifié , vient enfin de quitter mon divan
> 
> quoi de beau depuis 3 h?
> 
> personne a trouvé le probleme a mon Sherlock qui est visiblement ko ?



 Princess!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

cuocou ti biscuit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis ce matin l'ambiance est tendue dans l'bar! avalanche de boulets rouges pour certains!!!    :mouais:
> 
> Y a quoi dans l'air aujourd'hui!!!
> 
> C p'être parce que pas mal de monde a peu dormi!  :sleep:




ben alor j'ai la chance moi : j'en ai reçu que 1 mais vert !!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cuocou ti biscuit


Attention: "couocu" c'est © Robertav, t'es pas passé loin du "copyright infrigement [je vais en enfer]"


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alor j'ai la chance moi : j'en ai reçu que 1 mais vert !!!



Moi aussi!!! :love: 
Mais pour d'autre ce fu moins cool!!!


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention: "couocu" c'est © Robertav, t'es pas passé loin du "copyright infrigement [je vais en enfer]"


hihihihihihiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis ce matin l'ambiance est tendue dans l'bar! avalanche de boulets rouges pour certains!!!    :mouais:
> 
> Y a quoi dans l'air aujourd'hui!!!
> 
> C p'être parce que y pas mal de monde n'a pas bien dormi!  :sleep:




 Non non, l'ambiance est parfaitement sereine!...  






 Ton angélique présence va sans doute contribuer à améliorer encore un peu les choses...  
 Sinon, tu dois avoir raison, il faudrait peut-être offrir de la tisane aux floodeurs, parfois...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cuocou ti biscuit



 Coucou, petit papillon!...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihihihihihiiiiiiiiiiii




toi t'as pas le droit de dire couocu     

il vont pas te le pardonner , t'es pas une italienne avec les doigts dixlexiques !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!!! :love:
> Mais pour d'autre ce fu moins cool!!!



 Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas fini, pour vous, les boulages verts!...  
 :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non non, l'ambiance est parfaitement sereine!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention: "couocu" c'est © Robertav, t'es pas passé loin du "copyright infrigement [je vais en enfer]"




mon sherlock ne veut plus marcher   

c'est quoi le mot infrigement ?  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas fini, pour vous, les boulages verts!...
> :love: :love:




  


 :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas fini, pour vous, les boulages verts!...
> :love: :love:



Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63.
​:rateau:

 Mais l'intention y était!... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon sherlock ne veut plus marcher
> 
> c'est quoi le mot infrigement ?  :rose:



Tu peux traduire ça par violation ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## Immelman (25 Août 2005)

Bonsoar! 
A la maison je suis


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin                                                                                             Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63.
> ​:rateau:
> 
> Mais l'intention y était!... :love:




   


 


 :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oula ça sent le règlement de compte


non, non, ce ne sont que des mots d'amour

hé dites-moi, le temps de rentrer chez moi et vous m'en collez 4 pages, l'est pas cassée la boitàflood ce soir !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

faut habiter plus près


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde 
Comment allez vous ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, non, ce ne sont que des mots d'amour
> 
> hé dites-moi, le temps de rentrer chez moi et vous m'en collez 4 pages, l'est pas cassée la boitàflood ce soir !



Faut dire que tout est de ta faute !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> Comment allez vous ? :love:



chaque matin


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> Comment allez vous ? :love:



Salut à toi !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, non, ce ne sont que des mots d'amour


Ben c'est clair, t'as qu'à voir: Tahoo et starg c'est impossible de les tenir, dès qu'ils sont ensemble ils pensent qu'à faire une pyramide humaine !!  
En tout bien tout honneur hein  
Enfin je crois  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, non, ce ne sont que des mots d'amour



oula, ça me rappelle une chanson d'une certaine H.S.  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que tout est de ta faute !


évitons les banalités  :love:

Coucou Pierrou !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que tout est de ta faute !


toutalheure c'était de la mienne ..?


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoar!
> A la maison je suis






			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> Comment allez vous ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est clair, t'as qu'à voir: Tahoo et starg c'est impossible de les tenir, dès qu'ils sont ensemble ils pensent qu'à faire une pyramide humaine !!
> En tout bien tout honneur hein
> Enfin je crois  :mouais:



Les pyramides m'ont toujours fasciné ..


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est clair, t'as qu'à voir: Tahoo et starg c'est impossible de les tenir, dès qu'ils sont ensemble ils pensent qu'à faire une pyramide humaine !!
> En tout bien tout honneur hein
> Enfin je crois  :mouais:


Tu oublies maiwen ! 

2 garçons, une fille, trois possibilités...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutalheure c'était de la mienne ..?



Oui tu restes l'instigatrice de toute cette affaire ..


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> évitons les banalités  :love:
> 
> Coucou Pierrou !



Mais rien n'est banal avec toi ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies maiwen !


Ah maiwen... Comment pourrait on l'oublier ?  *soupir*  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu restes l'instigatrice de toute cette affaire ..


c'est bien, continue de rejeter la faute sur les autres...

retourne plutôt jouer à sauter tes moutons !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies maiwen !
> 
> 2 garçons, une fille, trois possibilités...


ro c'est pas juste ... pourquoi j'ai pas droit à une fille moi ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies maiwen !
> 
> 2 garçons, une fille, trois possibilités...




Oui faut pas l'oublier .... :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

bon vous arrêtez avec vos cochoncetés là ?   :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais rien n'est banal avec toi ! :love:


une bergère en plein Paris, c'est banal peut-être ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous arrêtez avec vos cochoncetés là ?   :rose:



pas possib', c'est dans les gênes


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, continue de rejeter la faute sur les autres...
> 
> retourne plutôt jouer à sauter tes moutons !



J'aime quand tu t'énerves comme ça ...  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous arrêtez avec vos cochoncetés là ?   :rose:


tu vois des cochoncetés là où tu veux en voir, mais sur le champ de Mars, y'avait trop de monde pour ça !...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon vous arrêtez avec vos cochoncetés là ?   :rose:



C'est pas des moutonneries d'après Taho! ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand tu t'énerves comme ça ...  :rateau:


je savais que t'aimais ça !... :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des moutonneries d'après Taho! ?


c'est pas toi la bergère ? 
comme je l'ai dit, je ne ferais pas de mal à une mouche, un mouton ou un papillon :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi la bergère ?
> comme je l'ai dit, je ne ferais pas de mal à une mouche, un mouton ou un papillon :love:



 Me voilà alors rassuré!...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà alors rassuré!...


Tu tiens plus du dragon, tu sais, alors même que tu utilises le mot mouche dans ton pseudo...

pas de risque !

Salut Human-fly


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu tiens plus du dragon, tu sais, alors même que tu utilises le mot mouche dans ton pseudo...
> 
> pas de risque !
> 
> Salut Human-fly



 Salut à toi, Taho!...


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Bonsoiiiir ! On dirait qu'il y a de l'amour fou dans l'air ce soir !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoiiiir ! On dirait qu'il y a de l'amour fou dans l'air ce soir !


entre qui ? ... je suis jalouse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

ce qui serait bien est que le dernier a terminer une page
puisse faire un resumé de la page entiere !!!  

okki ou pas okki ?   
on fait un sondage ?   

finnnnnnnnnnnnnn ???????????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoiiiir ! On dirait qu'il y a de l'amour fou dans l'air ce soir !



Oui t'as vu hein !


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> entre qui ? ... je suis jalouse


 
T'inquiète pas ! Je te comptais dans le tas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoiiiir ! On dirait qu'il y a de l'amour fou dans l'air ce soir !




haaaaaa bon ??????????????????      

moi j'en sais rien, je ne lis que rarement les pages passées


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoiiiir ! On dirait qu'il y a de l'amour fou dans l'air ce soir !



 Je crois que les choses se calment tout de même un peu, là...  
 Enfin, j'ai bien dit un peu!...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien est que le dernier a terminer une page
> puisse faire un resumé de la page entiere !!!
> 
> okki ou pas okki ?
> ...



Oui je me décarcasse à te donner une réponse et tu peux même pas la voir ...


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'as vu hein !


 Je m'inquiète juste des croisements que ça pourrait donner !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas ! Je te comptais dans le tas !!!


le tas ouais ... comme un jeudi de juillet ... dans l'herbe ... *soupir*  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas ! Je te comptais dans le tas !!!



J'ai pas gentil de l'appeler tas ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je me décarcasse à te donner une réponse et tu peux même pas la voir ...




ben non ......      

s'il y a un resumé de la page en fin de page , alors je ferai de tout mon possible pour le lire !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je m'inquiète juste des croisements que ça pourrait donner !



Un mouton avec de belles pommes au cou ..


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> entre qui ? ... je suis jalouse


mais non, tu étais incluse ! 

2 garçons, une fille  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non ......
> 
> s'il y a un resumé de la page en fin de page , alors je ferai de tout mon possible pour le lire !!!



Oui mais c'est compliqué de résumer ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un mouton avec de belles pommes au cou ..




je crois connaitre des moutons avec des jolies cornes sur le crane   
mais avec des pommes au cou .....     ...... moutons de jobs peut etre ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu étais incluse !
> 
> 2 garçons, une fille  :love:


tu crois que vous n'êtes que deux ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le tas ouais ... comme un jeudi de juillet ... dans l'herbe ... *soupir*  :love:


Ça a marqué les esprits je crois !


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas gentil de l'appeler tas ...


 
Vas-y ! Déforme ce que je dis pendant que tu y es !!! Nan mais dis donc !


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde comment aller vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y ! Déforme ce que je dis pendant que tu y es !!! Nan mais dis donc !



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que vous n'êtes que deux ?


ce soir oui !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça a marqué les esprits je crois !


bah le mien en tout cas ... faut dire que j'étais en dessous quand même


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

mais non y'a du monde, mais on a peur de déranger


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

On va p'têt vous laisser tous les trois, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu étais incluse !
> 
> 2 garçons, une fille  :love:



Je laisse ma place perso ... Trop mal au bras !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On va p'têt vous laisser tous les trois, non ?


bah on est plus que deux ... yana un qui veut pas de moi


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Robertav, si on devait faire un résumé des pages précédentes, on en rajouterais des pages. D'autant plus que poir moi, il n'y a que 399 pages dans ce sujet...

mais en gros, c'est l'amour fou entre les floodeurs... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah le mien en tout cas ... faut dire que j'étais en dessous quand même




Non entre ... Mon bras s'en souviens encore ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le tas ouais ... comme un jeudi de juillet ... dans l'herbe ... *soupir*  :love:


Hummmffffff     :rateau: 

Non non rien


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non entre ... Mon bras s'en souviens encore ...


non j'étais pas entre vous deux ... ton bras il était en dessous mais toi au dessus ... pitin  :rose: 


y'a des photos quand même hein !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde comment aller vous ?



Salut ! 

Ca va bien et toi ?


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah on est plus que deux ... yana un qui veut pas de moi



sont mechants les gens c'est terrible


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hummmffffff     :rateau:
> 
> Non non rien


fallait viendre hein


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Ca va bien et toi ?




apres la premiere semaine de boulo pas trop mal mais dure fut la reprise


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> apres la premiere semaine de boulo pas trop mal mais dure fut la reprise



ce qui est terrible avec la reprise ... ben c'est que c'est toujours dur    :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non j'étais pas entre vous deux ... ton bras il était en dessous mais toi au dessus ... pitin  :rose:
> 
> 
> y'a des photos quand même hein !



Oui oui y a des photos !


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est terrible avec la reprise ... ben c'est que c'est toujours dur    :hein:



meme encore plus dur


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui y a des photos !


Montre !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Montre !



Elles sont dispo pour tout le monde dans le fil adéquat !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fallait viendre hein


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Je ne partage pas moi   

Et puis j'ai rien vu, vous avez profité d'un moment d'inattention de ma part, ou alors j'étais parti je sais pas, on me dit jamais rien à moi


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont dispo pour tout le monde dans le fil adéquat !


Arghhhhh, mais, pas celles là ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hummmffffff     :rateau:
> 
> Non non rien



Voilà le remplaçant !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh, mais, pas celles là ...



Il me semble que si ...


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

salut human-fly


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Je ne partage pas moi
> 
> Et puis j'ai rien vu, vous avez profité d'un moment d'inattention de ma part, ou alors j'étais parti je sais pas, on me dit jamais rien à moi


oui tu devais être parti aux ... buissons


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le remplaçant !


Le figurant oui  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon sherlock ne veut plus marcher
> 
> c'est quoi le mot infrigement ?  :rose:






			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux traduire ça par violation ...



Voilà pour toi Princess !


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que si ...


 Oui oui ! je me souviens d'une photo de votre tas !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

pitié !!!!!!!!!      

bioman en a encore inventé une des siennes !!!     :mouais: 

il a branché son synthé sur le truc "son cinema 7 boites " !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


voilà je suis gatée par la soirée : dans 30 secondes je vous dira si la bande des copains qui
sont en train de monter arrivent avec leur matos  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


edit : pas de maton les copains mais manque le mec le plus terrible : le guitarriste


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pitié !!!!!!!!!
> 
> bioman en a encore inventé une des siennes !!!     :mouais:
> 
> ...




il reste encore les boules quies... je vois plus que ça


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

a peine rentrer de vacance; je vois que du beau monde: robertav, maiwen, stargazer, spyro, human-fly

c'est cool


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> a peine rentrer de vacance; je vois que du beau monde: robertav, maiwen, stargazer, spyro, human-fly
> 
> c'est cool


euh ... on se connaît ?  :rose:


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> a peine rentrer de vacance; je vois que du beau monde: robertav, maiwen, stargazer, spyro, human-fly
> 
> c'est cool




desole pour ceux que j'ai oublié


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

moi je fais pas parti du "beau monde"  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Les photos son là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3315114&postcount=1150


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on se connaît ?  :rose:





non, mais c'est pas grave !!!   



 :love:  :love: 




ps: merci la bergere j'ai vu la signification du mot mysterieux  :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> a peine rentrer de vacance; je vois que du beau monde: robertav, maiwen, stargazer, spyro, human-fly
> 
> c'est cool


 
Et les autres ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les photos son là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3315114&postcount=1150





et celle de mackie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut human-fly


  Salut, chezgreg! 
 Ravi de te revoir par ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ???



 Jalouse!...


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ???



desolé pour les oublis


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> desole pour ceux que j'ai oublié


ouais, quand même 

que je t'y reprenne pas !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et celle de mackie ?


quand il sera moins fatigué...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

haaaaaaaa !!!!! que c'est reposant les essais du micro !!!!!!   

haaaa .. heeeee... chuuuu ...1 2  .... et rebelote !! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa !!!!! que c'est reposant les essais du micro !!!!!!
> 
> haaaa .. heeeee... chuuuu ...1 2  .... et rebelote !! :rateau:  :rateau:



 Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...  

 (Puis comme ça, au moins, je n'oublie personne!...  )


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa !!!!! que c'est reposant les essais du micro !!!!!!
> 
> haaaa .. heeeee... chuuuu ...1 2  .... et rebelote !! :rateau:  :rateau:


(Tiens, on vient de passer les 800 pages...)

tape pas trop fort, il pourrait encore servir plus tard :rateau:
il répête une chanson pour dans pas longtemps sans doute !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> (Puis comme ça, au moins, je n'oublie personne!...  )


facile, mais toujours efficace !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tape pas trop fort, il pourrait encore servir plus tard :rateau:
> il répête une chanson pour dans pas longtemps sans doute !




surement pas pour demain si c'est a cela que tu fais allusion  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
mais plutot pour le mois d'octobre !!


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ouais, quand même
> 
> que je t'y reprenne pas !




j'ai pas fait expres


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> (Puis comme ça, au moins, je n'oublie personne!...  )




bonne soirée a toi aussi


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas pour demain si c'est a cela que tu fais allusion  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


j'ai bonne mémoire et un pense-bête simple...  c'est deux jours avant Spyro 



			
				chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas fait expres


T'inquiètes ! Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois que Lumai est très susceptible !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bonne mémoire et un pense-bête simple...  c'est deux jours avant Spyro


     

'bécile


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes ! Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois que Lumai est très susceptible !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'bécile


à moins que Spyro ne soit deux jours après Robertav...

Vivement dimanche, non ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vivement dimanche, non ?


Pas spécialement pressé de tourner une fois encore l'implacable roue du temps...  :rateau: 

_J'ai pas une peinture qui vieillit à ma place moi  _


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas spécialement pressé de tourner une fois encore l'implacable roue du temps...  :rateau:
> 
> _J'ai pas une peinture qui vieillit à ma place moi  _


  :affraid: tu parles de Dorian Gray ?  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

'lut


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'lut


salut ô toi qu'a des mains à la place des yeux !


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

accueil chaleureux


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

hop, un bon sandwich américain bien gras dans le ventre et hop ! je lance la game cube
bonne soirée


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

Bonne soirée les gens qui postent des message à d'autres personnes qui postent des messages...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'lut



Salut à toi !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée les gens qui postent des message à d'autres personnes qui postent des messages...


recherché c'est ce que tu dis là ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu parles de Dorian Gray ?  :mouais:  :rose:



Non de sa soeur ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu parles de Dorian Gray ?  :mouais:  :rose:


Je fais qu'est-ce que je veux !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée les gens qui postent des message à d'autres personnes qui postent des messages...



Tiens un NED !


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> j'passe par là vers 16h-16h30, tu y seras encore ?


Medouille j'ai posté et je me suis barré bosser j'ai pas vu ton post d'après...
Zut j'y etais oui.
J'y suis encore vendredi et samedi...
A mince on s'est loupé ARG !


----------



## NED (25 Août 2005)

Bon allé je vais manger des cordons bleus avec des zaricots verts aillés...
Miam...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un NED !



et pas une mais* LA * bergere


----------



## -greg- (25 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous



salut cor


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous



Salut Cor !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien foutu cet après-m'...
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...


coucou wobewto


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien foutu cet après-m'...
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Bon boulot alors ! :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée les gens qui postent des message à d'autres personnes qui postent des messages...


 Bonne soirée à toi qui nous a posté un message alors que nous postions des messages !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

J'ai rien bu cet après-m'...
 
 
:rose:



A L'APÉRO !
 :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Tiens au fait y a des gens ici qui connaissent r*s ?  
(Si vous savez pas qui c'est, pas grave  )


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

la fin de ce thread approche, on va bien rire :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

*J'attend ça*
depuis 16012 messages...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la fin de ce thread approche, on va bien rire :love:


déjà ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

tous ces démunis, va en falloir faire sauter un max des ponts pour les enfouir


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'attend ça*
> depuis 16012 messages...



Qui t'oblige à le lire ..?


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la fin de ce thread approche, on va bien rire :love:



Tu vas continuer longtemps à arpenter les posts pour annoncer l'apocalypse du fil ? Au passage si tu pouvais accomplir quelques miracles, ce serait pas mal... J'ai entendu dire que Roberta a mal au dos et que Spyro avait du mal à trouver le sommeil.
Quitte à faire le prophète autant que ça serve !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la fin de ce thread approche


J'ai pas vu le décret, c'est marqué où ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas vu le décret, c'est marqué où ?



C'est Lady ... Di de Nantes ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est Lady ... Di de Nantes ...


C'est nul...    

Quand je pense que je me suis retenu de poster une histoire d'augure qui avait onze ans...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul...
> 
> Quand je pense que je me suis retenu de poster une histoire d'augure qui avait onze ans...



Je ne fais que donner le spectacle qui est attendu de nous ... faut pas décevoir ce beau monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas continuer longtemps à arpenter les posts pour annoncer l'apocalypse du fil ? Au passage si tu pouvais accomplir quelques miracles, ce serait pas mal... J'ai entendu dire que Roberta a mal au dos et que Spyro avait du mal à trouver le sommeil.
> Quitte à faire le prophète autant que ça serve !





sa marche le massage par telephatie ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Je crois me souvenir (c'est à dire: je me souviens) que quelqu'un a reçu des huiles de massage pour Noel... Tu pourrais lui demander


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa marche le massage par telephatie ?



Ca dépend si il a de grandes ondes ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend si il a de grandes ondes ..




un peu comme les marabouts africains qui font les sorcelleries par telphone ?   

je signe un cheque avec combient de zero ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

je comprends rien  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je comprends rien  :rose:




pfffffff ..... t'arretes de me piquer mes repliques preferé ?????


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme les marabouts africains qui font les sorcelleries par telphone ?
> 
> je signe un cheque avec combient de zero ?


Pas la peine !! ton numéro de carte bleue avec la date de validité et le cryptogramme au dos suffiront


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff ..... t'arretes de me piquer mes repliques preferé ?????


hihi  mais c'est universel Princess'


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine !! ton numéro de carte bleue avec la date de validité et le cryptogramme au dos suffiront



On sent le pro là ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihi  mais c'est universel Princess'




toi,  je sens que tu tiens  absolument a rentrer dans le cercle des dindes  !!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On sent le pro là ...


Docteur Caribou pour vous servir ! Tabernacle !

Ah non mince je m'ai encore trompé  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi,  je sens que tu tiens  absolument a rentrer dans le cercle des dindes  !!!



Une bonne recrue à n'en pas douter ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne recrue à n'en pas douter ..




et surement l'unique !!!      

personne ose venir me rejoindre !!!


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi,  je sens que tu tiens  absolument a rentrer dans le cercle des dindes  !!!


ben oui, mais un papillon de la taille d'une dinde, ça ne serait plus mignon, ça ferait peur au contraire... je ferais comment pour dire "mon petit papillon" après ?  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et surement l'unique !!!
> 
> personne ose venir me rejoindre !!!


Tiens oui, mais la bergère emmène déjà tous ses moutons dans son sillage !


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa marche le massage par telephatie ?


 
Ho mais il ne s'agit pas de télépathie mais de miracle, Madame !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et surement l'unique !!!
> 
> personne ose venir me rejoindre !!!



Et une bergère c'est possible ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais un papillon de la taille d'une dinde, ça ne serait plus mignon, ça ferait peur au contraire... je ferais comment pour dire "mon petit papillon" après ?  :love:


et puis tu pourrai plus me faire des massages d'estomac avec l'épaule  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho mais il ne s'agit pas de télépathie mais de miracle, Madame !



Mais je fais des miracles avec mes doigts ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu pourrai plus me faire des massages d'estomac avec l'épaule  :rose:


que répondre... :rose:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais des miracles avec mes doigts ...


 
Ho tu sais moi.. Je ne crois que ce que je vois...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho tu sais moi.. Je ne crois que ce que je vois...


C'est pas de "voir" qu'il s'agit en l'occurrence


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais des miracles avec mes doigts ...


moi c'est par téléphone sur les iBooks et sur les PCs : j'ai réparé celui de mon voisin sans même aller chez lui !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens oui, mais la bergère emmène déjà tous ses moutons dans son sillage !



Ils me suivent c'est pas pareil ....


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de "voir" qu'il s'agit en l'occurrence



Oui oui ! Ce n'est qu'une façon de parler, tu l'auras bien compris !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de "voir" qu'il s'agit en l'occurrence



Merci de la précision ....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui ! Ce n'est qu'une façon de parler, tu l'auras bien compris !



On aura tous compris ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais ça me fait quand même 1699 messages ! 

Bo, chacun sa fierté !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Moi à 5000  j'arrête


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Août 2005)

oui?

...


on m'appelle?



...


ah ben non...
bon, ben je repars alors...
continuez, continuez...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

ben moi j'arrive toujours pas aux 4000 ce soir


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi à 5000  j'arrête



meme pas cap


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi à 5000  j'arrête




moi je peux pas, j'ai largement depassé  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'arrive toujours pas aux 4000 ce soir


Te force pas surtout


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oui?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ben si, tu peux rester !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [tout le monde s'en fout mais là je vais envoyer 75 Mo de PDF haute déf' par internet, par un serveur ftp que j'espère qu'il est costaud !]
> :hein:


Le Tome 2 ? 

y'a beaucoup d'images pour juste une page, mas bien peu pour un Tome tout entier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

*Bon'ap...*


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et surement l'unique !!!
> 
> personne ose venir me rejoindre !!!


Si vous avez besoin d'un dindon pour vous protéger et vous  ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez besoin d'un dindon pour vous protéger et vous  ...


c'est toi le dindon garde du corps ? 


qu'est-ce qu'on ne dira pas pour un post  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi le dindon garde du corps ?
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'on ne dira pas pour un post  :rose:



le dindon de la farce.....


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Grmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlml  

Hmmmmm non rien.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi le dindon garde du corps ?
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'on ne dira pas pour un post  :rose:



Fais tes 3 derniers alors ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais tes 3 derniers alors ...


ok ...  mais vous devriez m'aider ... là vraiment ça sert à rien et j'aime pas


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Grmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlml
> 
> Hmmmmm non rien.


Tout ça parce que...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ok ...  mais vous devriez m'aider ... là vraiment ça sert à rien et j'aime pas



Allez encore un petit effort .... Tu te lambines là !


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça parce que...


il est jaloux


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ok ...  mais vous devriez m'aider ... là vraiment ça sert à rien et j'aime pas


tu sais, c'est juste du flood !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est jaloux



Allez 4000 et au lit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

jamais vu ça, ce faire prier pour flooder.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Effacé par moi-même.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> jamais vu ça, ce faire prier pour flooder.........



Oui c'est plus ce que c'était ..


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est jaloux


qui ? de qui ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça parce que...


C'est une question ?  

J'ai le droit de Grmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmler si je veux quoi merdalor !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

c'est quand meme pas compliqué le flood......


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Effacé par moi-même.



Chapo ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> jamais vu ça, ce faire prier pour flooder.........



Salut stook ! 

ben c'est maiwen qui veut arriver à 4000 et elle y arrive pas !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Effacé par moi-même.


Quelle maîtrise


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ok ...  mais vous devriez m'aider ... là vraiment ça sert à rien et j'aime pas




 T'aider à passer la barre des 4000 posts? 
 Avec plaisir!...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme pas compliqué le flood......



Oui c'est simple ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chapo ...




en plus ça marche meme dans les fils techniques....
d'ailleurs, ce message est dans mon presse papier maintenant....





Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.
Effacé par moi-même.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



Salut diablo !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook !
> 
> ben c'est maiwen qui veut arriver à 4000 et elle y arrive pas !




ben oui, mais si elle poste pas......    

heu.....salut, encore...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus ça marche meme dans les fils techniques....
> d'ailleurs, ce message est dans mon presse papier maintenant....
> 
> 
> ...



Non du grand art !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

N'empêche que 3999 c'est mesquin


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut diablo !


Raah ! foutu changement de page !

Coucou diablo !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

est que on peut effacer sois meme ?   

pour toujours? valalement?


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut diablo !


ça faisait lontemps


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais si elle poste pas......
> 
> heu.....salut, encore...



Ah oui tiens je t'ai pas dit bonsoir !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que 3999 c'est mesquin


Et elle insiste en plus ! 

Bon, péniblement, j'arrive au I !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



 Très content de te revoir par ici, 222diablo222!...


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que 3999 c'est mesquin


L'avantage c'est que elle enverra pas de post avant demain  la belle vie


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chapo ...





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quelle maîtrise





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non du grand art !



....merci, merci.....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que 3999 c'est mesquin



C'est petit oui ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que on peut effacer sois meme ?
> 
> pour toujours? valalement?


C'est une supposition, mais je pense qu'il a tout simplement posté "effacé par moi-même" pour faire croire que

je crois qu'en fait, on ne peut modifier que ses 20 derniers messages...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais si elle poste pas......
> 
> heu.....salut, encore...




 On peut aussi en faire un jeu!... 
 La première ou le premier à faire poster Maiwen aura gagné!...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....merci, merci.....



De rien de rien ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Très content de te revoir par ici, 222diablo222!...


  
C'est quoi ça le cercle des anges©? :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais si elle poste pas......
> 
> heu.....salut, encore...


Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste
Je poste

J'ai ma méthode aussi moi!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est une supposition, mais je pense qu'il a tout simplement posté "effacé par moi-même" pour faire croire que
> 
> je crois qu'en fait, on ne peut modifier que ses 20 derniers messages...




meme pas, on n'a 3 heures pour editer ces posts.....quelqu'en soit le nombre....
mais effacer, non....d'ailleurs, dans le sous-forum du club, j'ai fait la demande, mais il parait que ça risque d'etre utilisé avec abus....


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi en faire un jeu!...
> La première ou le premier à faire poster Maiwen aura gagné!...


j'arrête pas d'essayer !


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> meme pas, on n'a 3 heures pour editer ces posts.....quelqu'en soit le nombre....
> mais effacer, non....pourtant dans le sous-forum du club, j'ai fait le demande, mais il parait que ça risque d'etre utilisé avec abus....


Et c'est comme l'alcool quand on abuse on est vite désabusé


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> meme pas, on n'a 3 heures pour editer ces posts.....quelqu'en soit le nombre....
> mais effacer, non....pourtant dans le sous-forum du club, j'ai fait le demande, mais il parait que ça risque d'etre utilisé avec abus....


genre poster une insulte puis l'effacer !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Un oeil marron nous regarde


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je poste
> Je poste
> Je poste
> Je poste
> ...




mouais, je prefere ma technique, elle paie plus.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Je crois que je suis amoureux de ma Mighty Mouse... ok jsuis un nerd :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est comme l'alcool quand on abuse on est vite désabusé


Bonsoir au fait !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, je prefere ma technique, elle paie plus.....



Je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens ...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir au fait !


    bonsoir à toi et aux autres aussi !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je suis amoureux de ma Mighty Mouse... ok jsuis un nerd :hosto: :rateau:



Quand j'aurais la mienne je le serai aussi je pense ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Août 2005)

ouiiii??



...


ah ben nan, toujours pas...
c'est fou ça, j'entends des voix moi...

...
vais m'coucher tiens! 
bonne nuit les nazebroques.


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je suis amoureux de ma Mighty Mouse... ok jsuis un nerd :hosto: :rateau:


Bonsoir ! 

la souris Apple Mouse n'est plus disponible à part ! 
elle est toujours vendue avec les Macs. Mais elle est remplacée par la MM dans le kit souris + clavier spécial Mac Mini


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça le cercle des anges©? :hein:




je ne prefere pas etre sincere


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> genre poster une insulte puis l'effacer !



c'est ce qu'on m'a dit.....


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Maiwen ... merci pour ton coup de boule ... je t'adore!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'aurais la mienne je le serai aussi je pense ...


 Saloperie d'pomme empoisonnée... on m'avait prévenu pourtant... et j'ai croqué, pauvre de moi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à toi et aux autres aussi !!



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toi !


   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde...



Déjà ? 

Bonne nuit  à toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça le cercle des anges©? :hein:



 Le Cercle des Anges est davantage une signature qu'autre chose, pour l'instant. 
 Au départ, l'idée est de Joel, qui voulait créer un groupe fondé sur la bienveillance sur les forums.  L'idée est d'aider quand on peut, et de ne pas générer des conflits pour rien. Donc, pas de pugilat verbal en public ni de bizutage de nioubes, par exemple. 
 Joel m'a convaincu de rejoindre ce cercle, et Juju a adhéré ensuite. 
 Mais nous ne sommes que trois pour l'instant. :rateau: Et notre petit groupe est encore extrêmement informel, et le restera certainement. 

 Tu sais pratiquement tout. Pour le reste, Joel se fera un plaisir de t'en dire plus.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

seul devant mon iBook dans le silence d'une maison vide .....
déprimant :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

je vais ou je vais pas me coucher  ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>


excusez-moi mais je fais la course avec le taré d'au dessus ..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> seul devant mon iBook dans le silence d'une maison vide .....
> déprimant :sick:


 Et nous, on compte pas?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> seul devant mon iBook dans le silence d'une maison vide .....
> déprimant :sick:


À qui le dis tu...
Enfin question silence, moi j'ai iTunes


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le Cercle des Anges est davantage une signature qu'autre chose, pour l'instant.
> Au départ, l'idée est de Joel, qui voulait créer un groupe fondé sur la bienveillance sur les forums.  L'idée est d'aider quand on peut, et de ne pas générer des conflits pour rien. Donc, pas de pugilat verbal en public ni de bizutage de nioubes, par exemple.
> Joel m'a convaincu de rejoindre ce cercle, et Juju a adhéré ensuite.
> Mais nous ne sommes que trois pour l'instant. :rateau: Et notre petit groupe est encore extrêmement informel, et le restera certainement.
> ...




c'est bien ce que je disais,
je prefere ne pas faire de remarque,
 
:mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> excusez-moi mais je fais la course avec le taré d'au dessus ..


 Vu d'ici, t'as du retard...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> excusez-moi mais je fais la course avec le taré d'au dessus ..


Pfffff il est trop fort!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> seul devant mon iBook dans le silence d'une maison vide .....
> déprimant :sick:



t'as récupéré ton iPod......?....


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je disais,
> je prefere ne pas faire de remarque


Et moi je préfère que tu n'en fasses pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vu d'ici, t'as du retard...




en somme, il rame comme un fou pour rien


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et nous, on compte pas?


Mais si rhhoooo !!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en somme, il rame comme un fou pour rien


pas pour rien .. pour gagner des posts ....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en somme, il rame comme un fou pour rien


 Jtrouve aussi... 

Au fait robertav, j'ai acheté la Mighty pour finir, oui, j'ai craqué... :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'as récupéré ton iPod......?....


Ouais, il était chez le pote chez qui j'étais, son chat avait joué avec la sacoche, qui s'était retrouvée sous un meuble 
Gros coup de flip quand même


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, il était chez le pote chez qui j'étais, son chat avait joué avec la sacoche, qui s'était retrouvée sous un meuble
> Gros coup de flip quand même




tu m'etonnes........!


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais si rhhoooo !!!!!!!


Vire le cache de ton navigateur et réaffiche ce post... jsute pour voir


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais si rhhoooo !!!!!!!


 Bon, ça va alors... tu nous as presque vexé petit lapin aux grandes oreilles cachées sous son gros masque obscur et inquiétant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais ou je vais pas me coucher  ?




a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!     

bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je disais,
> je prefere ne pas faire de remarque,
> 
> :mouais:



Si si vas-y !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vire le cache de ton navigateur et réaffiche ce post... jsute pour voir




tiens, j'allais dire la meme chose...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Good nigth & sweet dreams!  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit Princess ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


Penses à nous! .... bonne nuit  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

Voilà, cache vidé, ça va mieux ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


Bonne nuit, à demain !


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Quoi de neuf Stargazer?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Ok moi jvous laisse, je vais aller me descendre quelques bonnes vieilles Guinness bien fraîches :love:

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

bonne nuit à toi, robertav  :love:


Piaf: bonne nuit à toi aussi DCZ, bon truchement de bières


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si vas-y !!





Spyro a dit non,
ce sera non,
de plus,
je ne voudrais pas etre vulgaire


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok moi jvous laisse, je vais aller me descendre quelques bonnes vieilles Guinness bien fraîches :love:
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous!


Il faut te croire? ... ce ne serait pas plutôt les poubelles?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:




 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, Princess!... 
 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut te croire? ... ce ne serait pas plutôt les poubelles?


 haha non, c'est bel et bien cette belle boisson noire et onctueuse que je vais engloutir 

A+


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, cache vidé, ça va mieux ?


En principe là tu t'aperçois que ton image ne s'affiche pas


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> haha non, c'est bel et bien cette belle boisson noire et onctueuse que je vais engloutir
> 
> A+


Grrrrrrrr .. mon frigo est vide ... trop cruel de nous balancer cela en ce moment


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

relou ça
il affiche po le .gif le forum ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En principe là tu t'aperçois que ton image ne s'affiche pas




bizarrement, si je prend l'adresse de son gif, et que je l'ouvre dans une page vierge, il finit pas apparaitre dans son post......???......


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas etre vulgaire


Ben alors arrête de poster


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> Spyro a dit non,
> ce sera non,
> de plus,
> je ne voudrais pas etre vulgaire



Bon tant pis ..


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bizarrement, si je prend l'adresse de son gif, et que je l'ouvre dans une page vierge, il finit pas apparaitre dans son post......???......


Comme quoi si tu passais moins de temps à flooder avec plusieurs mains, et plus de temps à réfléchir tu comprendrais ptet pourquoi je lui parlais de virer son cache...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors arrête de poster


parce que bon, avec un pseudo et un avatar pareils ! :mouais:


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors arrête de poster




enfin,
juste pour dire qu' 
il y a un nouveau membre dtc©


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Pauvre maiwen ... elle s'est endormie paisiblement sur son clavier ... la joue posée sur ses doux bras croisés ... elle est touchante comme un coeur  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors arrête de poster




 Ce pourrait être une bonne solution pour lui, en effet.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi de neuf Stargazer?



Que du vieux .. :rateau:

Sinon ça va et toi ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2005)

dommage, elles étaient cool mes coccinelles de gotlib


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi si tu passais moins de temps à flooder avec plusieurs mains, et plus de temps à réfléchir tu comprendrais ptet pourquoi je lui parlais de virer son cache...



j'ai bien compris......mais je pensais que son url etait corrompu....
curieux que le forum ne veuille pas de son gif.....(de ses gif, c'est pas le premier)
alors que toute ma signature par exemple n'est composé que de gif.......


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que du vieux .. :rateau:
> 
> Sinon ça va et toi ?


cooooo vooooo sans plus .... les affaires sont calmes ici à première vue? non?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> il y a un nouveau membre dtc©


Il me semble que ça fait un (long) moment...
T'aurais pas un train de retard ?


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ça fait un (long) moment...
> T'aurais pas un train de retard ?





au vu du mp
que je viens de recevoir et de son heure,
(dans lequel il me demande ton url pour ce gif)
ça fait effectivement 15 mn


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> enfin,
> juste pour dire qu'
> il y a un nouveau membre dtc©


 Attends donc que je puisse te coud'bouler


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien compris......mais je pensais que son url etait corrompu....
> curieux que le forum ne veuille pas de son gif.....(de ses gif, c'est pas le premier)
> alors que toute ma signature par exemple n'est composé que de gif.......


Roh putain...

Ça n'a rien de curieux, c'est un site comme beaucoup qui ne permet pas les liens externes, c'est à dire d'utiliser ses images dans d'autres sites. Par contre affichée directement par l'URL ça marche. Et quand l'image est dans le cache eh bien le navigateur ne va pas la chercher et donc il ne sait pas qu'il y a, je sais pas moi une redirection ou une erreur 403, et donc il l'affiche.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> au vu du mp
> que je viens de recevoir et de son heure,
> (dans lequel il me demande ton url pour ce gif)
> ça fait effectivement 15 mn




guerre plus


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre maiwen ... elle s'est endormie paisiblement sur son clavier ... la joue posée sur ses doux bras croisés ... elle est touchante comme un coeur  :rose:


ben non, elle floode, mais dans le toubar !


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> au vu du mp
> que je viens de recevoir et de son heure,
> (dans lequel il me demande ton url pour ce gif)
> ça fait effectivement 15 mn


Ah au temps pour moi, j'ai du me tromper de vert    

Par contre il est pas doué si il sait pas récupérer une URL tout seul, mais passons


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh putain...
> 
> Ça n'a rien de curieux, c'est un site comme beaucoup qui ne permet pas les liens externes, c'est à dire d'utiliser ses images dans d'autres sites. Par contre affichée directement par l'URL ça marche. Et quand l'image est dans le cache eh bien le navigateur ne va pas la chercher et donc il ne sait pas qu'il y a, je sais pas moi une redirection ou une erreur 403, et donc il l'affiche.




ben, je suis fatigué........
c'est une bonne excuse, non....?....


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attends donc que je puisse te coud'bouler


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben non, elle floode, mais dans le toubar !


Rendez la nous !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben non, elle floode, mais dans le toubar !


P'tain elle m'a rien dit ... je vais aller lui dire 2 mots moi! .... euh efin je vais essayer  :rose:


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah au temps pour moi, j'ai du me tromper de vert
> 
> Par contre il est pas doué si il sait pas récupérer une URL tout seul, mais passons



non,
j'aurais dit poli


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah au temps pour moi, j'ai du me tromper de vert
> 
> Par contre il est pas doué si il sait pas récupérer une URL tout seul, mais passons


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Rendez la nous !!!!!


Combien tu donnes?


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep: bonne nuit a tous! :sleep:  :sleep: 


ps: flood du soir... espoir  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Rendez la nous !!!!!


C'est toi qu'est parti, dois-je te le rappeler ? 







Merde, je lui ai rappelé !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

>



Oh  :rose:

Ca y est :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

debouuuuuuuuut


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je suis fatigué........
> c'est une bonne excuse, non....?....


Mais n'y reviens plus !!!
Sinon tu sais ce que je lui fais à ton anneau hmmm ?    



			
				Truc et Muche a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais dit poli


Poli te demander pour utiliser une image sur mon site ?   

Au fait il est au courant pour:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a bien reflichir ...... j'y vais !!!!
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit avec un train de retard   :love: 
Fais de beaux rêves


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> debouuuuuuuuut


 Couché :rose:


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> debouuuuuuuuut



pas deja??? le coq a meme pas chanté


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Ginette


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Poli te demander pour utiliser une image sur mon site ?
> 
> Au fait il est au courant pour:
> 
> ...




ho! 
une etoile


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qu'est parti, dois-je te le rappeler ?


Moi tahoo i me fait peur quand il poste sans mettre de smileys, j'ai toujours peur qu'il soit trop super sérieux derrière alors qu'il y a vraiment pas lieu de l'être     Allez rassure moi, fais nous risette


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait il est au courant pour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'il tombe le futal et il saura !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


 De même


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'y reviens plus !!!
> Sinon tu sais ce que je lui fais à ton anneau hmmm ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> ho!
> une etoile


Mais non c'est un ®   :rateau: 
Bon ok il est raté, ben tu fais bien de pas t'en servir alors


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Salut les filles


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Couché :rose:









ouaffffff!!!


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

bon, je vais pas tarder à dormir sur mon clavier, je vais rejoindre mon lit...

Y'an a qui bossent demain !


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ginette



Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères. L'ultraflood est vraiment mort on peut même faire des posts blancs


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>


     :bebe:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep: bonne nuit a tous! :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> 
> ps: flood du soir... espoir  :rateau:  :rateau:




 Bonne fin de nuit à toi!... 

 Et bonsoir à toutes celles et tous ceux que je n'ai pas encore salué(e)s.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères. L'ultraflood est vraiment mort on peut même faire des posts blancs


 Tout se perd


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

message effacé par moi meme.


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> message effacé par moi meme.


Ah joli, tu m'as eu par surprise là


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais pas tarder à dormir sur mon clavier, je vais rejoindre mon lit...
> 
> Y'an a qui bossent demain !



tu n'es pas le seul à taffer demain   

Bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

......


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Aller un petit post entre les balles ....


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ......




impossible n'est pas macG


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah joli, tu m'as eu par surprise là



je sais, je sais....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Ca me rappelle le fil sans parole .........


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

le message blanc 

c'etait le message blanc ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> impossible n'est pas macG




oui, m'enfin, faut feinter..........


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

j'ecris tout blanc


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

*JE FAIS PIPI SUR LES NIOUBIES*


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

bonbonbon........ça fatigue ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Dentiste à 9h00 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *JE FAIS PIPI SUR LES NIOUBIES*




c'est du joli  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Ah oui quand même ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

blanc


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dentiste à 9h00 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




kiné à 8h :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


remarque ça fait presque moins mal


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *JE FAIS PIPI SUR LES NIOUBIES*


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2005)

.............


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 Hein ? quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Le sifflement donne souvent envie remarque ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Août 2005)

*JE FAIS PIPI SUR LE FLOOD *


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ......





pff c'était pas ça le message blanc  
tu citais ton interlocuteur et tu mettais rien, l'effet était ultrafloodesque :love:   

PS: J'avais pensé écrire en blanc


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *JE FAIS PIPI SUR LE FLOOD *



 Un floodorori iconoclaste?...


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dentiste à 9h00 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




Bon courage


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pff c'était pas ça le message blanc








comme ça?


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit  :love: 
Amusez vous bien


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> comme ça?


non !


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> non !




Arf... j'aurais cru ... sniff


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

@+, les floodeurs!...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  :love:
> Amusez vous bien



Bonne nuit !


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> comme ça?




c'était ça mais sans mettre ce que je cite en blanc pas besoin  et pis avant même pas besoin de feinter:rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit  :love:
> Amusez vous bien




j'arrive  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pff c'était pas ça le message blanc
> tu citais ton interlocuteur et tu mettais rien, l'effet était ultrafloodesque :love:
> 
> PS: J'avais pensé écrire en blanc




me doute, c'etait pour l'effet.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Arf... j'aurais cru ... sniff


blanc


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Tiens j'ai envie de pousser un grmlmlmlmlmlmlmlmlml encore là tiens, juste comme ça  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

C'est vrai ça commence à fatiguer un peu ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça commence à fatiguer un peu ...



oui, bonne nuit......:sleep:.....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi stook !




ouep, toi aussi....


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Voila oui pareil


----------



## toys (26 Août 2005)

yopla tous vas bien ici?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voila oui pareil



Voilà pareil tu dis bonne nuit à stook ou voilà pareil tu dis bonne nuit car tu vas te coucher ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> yopla tous vas bien ici?



Oui ça va bien et toi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> yopla tous vas bien ici?



 Salut à toi, Toys!...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

Bon moi je vais y aller ... :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je vais y aller ... :sleep:



 Dors bien, la Bergère!


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Bon moi j'y vais !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi j'y vais !



 Bonne fin de nuit à toi, l'artiste!...


----------



## toys (26 Août 2005)

on croise toujours les même ici


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de nuit à toi, l'artiste!...


Et toi là tu regardes la lune ou tu regardes les doigts qui s'agitent ?    

_Bon, j'ai dit que j'y allais  _


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et toi là tu regardes la lune ou tu regardes les doigts qui s'agitent ?
> 
> _Bon, j'ai dit que j'y allais  _



 Ben en regardant ton smiley lunaire, je regarde à la fois la Lune et les doigts de la Lune, là, maintenant!...


----------



## toys (26 Août 2005)

j'ai bien mangé!
vous vous en foutez mais bon je savait pas quoi floodé!


----------



## Sky My Wife (26 Août 2005)

Pendant que tout le monde dors... Je rêve (dans ce monde à la con)


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tout le monde dors... Je rêve (dans ce monde à la con)



 Presque tout le monde dort, dans le monde de MacG...  
 Salut à toi!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien mangé!
> vous vous en foutez mais bon je savait pas quoi floodé!


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2005)

je sais pas quoi flooder comme dirait toys .. donc je fais pareil que lui! juste pour le fun flood


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

Après vos bonne nuit :sleep: 

*  Debout  et bonne journée :love: *


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

Alleï, j'va bosser !


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

Houlalala c'est les derniers posts....vite....vite...postons encore


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous... 

Je vois que certains sont revenus de vacances....


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

LES VACANCES !!!
c'est quoi ce truc?

Y'a que de la veine pour les crapules, j'te l'dis moué...


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

bonjour à tous les joyeux flooders !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> LES VACANCES !!!
> c'est quoi ce truc?
> 
> Y'a que de la veine pour les crapules, j'te l'dis moué...



Les vacances ce sont... au choix :
1) les quelques jours que tu prends dans l'année car tu as besoin de repos et de te changer les idées...
2) les nombreuses semaines (16 je crois... :rose: ) pendant lesquelles tu ne peux pas exercer ton boulot car les établissements scolaires sont fermés...

Je crois savoir dans quelle catégorie tu te trouves


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous les joyeux flooders !


Salut semac !


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Les vacances ce sont... au choix :
> 1) les quelques jours que tu prends dans l'année car tu as besoin de repos et de te changer les idées...
> 2) les nombreuses semaines (16 je crois... :rose: ) pendant lesquelles tu ne peux pas exercer ton boulot car les établissements scolaires sont fermés...
> 
> Je crois savoir dans quelle catégorie tu te trouves




---- * Le vénérable NED ne se sent concerné par aucune de ces catégories * ----​


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ---- * Le vénérable NED ne se sent concerné par aucune de ces catégories * ----​



 :love:


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

Bon allé,
je vais rejoindre mon aquarium géant du boulevard haussman...
que ceux qui peuvent passent...
@pluch


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé,
> je vais rejoindre mon aquarium géant du boulevard haussman...
> que ceux qui peuvent passent...
> @pluch



Abinto


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

Salam aleikum kolo el nas..


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs !

Vous avez pensé à faire une bise à Robertav C'est son anniversaire aujourd'hui   !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pensé à faire une bise à Robertav C'est son anniversaire aujourd'hui   !



C'est un thread à coud'boule maintenant ici ?  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Voir ma signature.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pensé à faire une bise à Robertav C'est son anniversaire aujourd'hui   !



/me a bisé  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voir ma signature.



Ah le Cercle :love:

---
Pfiouuuuuu, c'est long : _Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

vous etes incorrregibles !!!!!!!!     

presque 200 post depuis que je suis allée faire dodo hier soir !!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
un courageux volontaire pour un resumé ?   





merci taho!    :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un courageux volontaire pour un resumé ?



Résumé : rien, à part ton anniv'


----------



## mikoo (26 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

1 

2 

3


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

soleil


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Obsédé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3






haiiiiiiii !!!!!!! ça fait bobo  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes incorrregibles !!!!!!!!
> 
> presque 200 post depuis que je suis allée faire dodo hier soir !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> un courageux volontaire pour un resumé ?



* ....et au loin, par delà les collines, on entendait un son régulier,sourd et lancinant :
"FLOOD,
FLOOD,
FLOOD " *


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes incorrregibles !!!!!!!!
> 
> presque 200 post depuis que je suis allée faire dodo hier soir !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> un courageux volontaire pour un resumé ?
> ...



Tout ça c'est la faute à la bergère ! 

Mais de rien chère Princess :love:


----------



## mikoo (26 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé



c'est celui qui dit qui est.


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * ....et au loin, par delà les collines, on entendait un son régulier,sourd et lancinant :
> "FLOOD,
> FLOOD,
> FLOOD " *


c'est pas une blague à sortir à un suisse en ce moment ça :rose: : flood, flood, flood :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

apres une belle claque reçue par fifille qui vient de se lever en ce moment   

je vais voir le thread des riches pour me remonter le moral  , 
je vois que vous etes inspiré  sur ce sujet


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une blague à sortir à un suisse en ce moment ça :rose: : flood, flood, flood :rose:


Hein ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


 *Non, laisse, c'est ma tournée *


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


flood=innonder :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> flood=innonder :rose:


merci semac ça fait 3 ans que je cherchais


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci semac ça fait 3 ans que je cherchais


pas de quoi  

  

non mais, tu veux dire que ça fait trois ans que tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais   


   :love:


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

La question du jour : "Vous croyez que les forums PCistes ont une rubrique SWITCH ?"


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

z'êtes partis manger :mouais:


----------



## theozdevil (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La question du jour : "Vous croyez que les forums PCistes ont une rubrique SWITCH ?"



C'est a dir???


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes incorrregibles !!!!!!!!
> 
> presque 200 post depuis que je suis allée faire dodo hier soir !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> un courageux volontaire pour un resumé ?
> ...


 en gros :

 party


----------



## bouilla (26 Août 2005)

Tralalala lalilalou


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

'sieurs dames bonjour


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

Bon app !


----------



## Freezy (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour les copains


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

flood


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

flood
flood
flood


(L'écho)


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La question du jour : "Vous croyez que les forums PCistes ont une rubrique SWITCH ?"


Pour "passer de windows 98 à windows XP avec 50% de problèmes en moins" peut être...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Mmmhh la dernière barre de la grille en titane est soudée, ce fil va bientot fermer


----------



## Gregg (26 Août 2005)

Bonsoir !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

aujourd'hui je ne comprrends pas Sm ..... d'ailleurs ,  pas que aujourd'hui


----------



## bouilla (26 Août 2005)

ça sent la surprise !



Bon app, moi aussi je tiens plus...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

indice : la dernière scène des 12 salopards


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

700


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La question du jour : "Vous croyez que les forums PCistes ont une rubrique SWITCH ?"


Oui le bouton "se déconnecter"


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres une belle claque reçue par fifille qui vient de se lever en ce moment



Ha ben ça a dû te soulager ça au moins !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben ça a dû te soulager ça au moins !




je crois pas non   

fifille s'est levée vient au salon et me dis d'une voie endormie et pas convaincue
"bon anniversaire" en me donnant une enveloppe

dandans , sur une simple feuille de cahier pliée et collé ,
 en plus d'une phrase sybilline je lis texto  "bon anni pour tes 40 ans "


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

Ben au moins elle l'a méritée sa baffe !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas non
> 
> fifille s'est levée vient au salon et me dis d'une voie endormie et pas convaincue
> "bon anniversaire" en me donnant une enveloppe
> ...



privée de sortie pendant 15 jours minimum...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins elle l'a méritée sa baffe !




encore non     

c'est moi qui l'as prise cette baffe ( moralment je parle )   :rateau:  :rateau: 


bon...... ça sera surement mieux mon  prochain anniversaire


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins elle l'a méritée sa baffe !



Elle mérite plutôt çà :


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

Aïe zut !
J'avais compris le contraire ! 

Et c'est quand le sien ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Aïe zut !
> J'avais compris le contraire !
> 
> Et c'est quand le sien ?




il est deja passé, le meme jour que sonny      




ps: oui sa me fout vraiment les boules son billet , 40 ans pfffff
je me demande s'elle l'as fait expres  , si sa memoire defaille ou s'elle ne sait plus compter


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon...... ça sera surement mieux mon  prochain anniversaire


Avec un peu de chance elle se souviendra du nombre exact cette fois


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est deja passé, le meme jour que sonny



Quelle chance elle a !


----------



## Mac et Kette (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La question du jour : "Vous croyez que les forums PCistes ont une rubrique SWITCH ?"



Drogué 




			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les copains



mince,
je croyais ne pas vous voir
aujourd'hui
dommage


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Août 2005)

Bonzour!!!


----------



## Freezy (26 Août 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> mince,
> je croyais ne pas vous voir
> aujourd'hui
> dommage


Petit coquin


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Petit coquin


on m'appelle ??!!??


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

Bon, je décolle, ramener un iMac G5 chez un client...


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je décolle, ramener un iMac G5 chez un client...


bon courage, et bonne après-midi


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

Tu sais ce que tu vas pouvoir offrir à Fifille la prochaine fois


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que tu vas pouvoir offrir à Fifille la prochaine fois


la panoplie Mercedes


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

:sleep: 

dur de floudre aujourd'hui......

:sleep:


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

faudrait que je pense à manger........  

salut tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la panoplie Mercedes




pas tombé loin : vu qu'elle a deja son permis et que a son prochain annif aura 18 ans 
je crois bien que bioman lui offrira une titine .... mais surement pas une mercedes !!! :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas tombé loin : vu qu'elle a deja son permis et que a son prochain annif aura 18 ans
> je crois bien que bioman lui offrira une titine .... mais surement pas une mercedes !!! :mouais:



Bah, ton fiston n'aura qu'à lui refiler sa Ferrari qui sera obsolète.


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas tombé loin : vu qu'elle a deja son permis et que a son prochain annif aura 18 ans
> je crois bien que bioman lui offrira une titine .... mais surement pas une mercedes !!! :mouais:


elle a son permis et à son prochain anniversaire elle aura 18 ans !! y'a pas un truc dans le désordre la ??!!?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> elle a son permis et à son prochain anniversaire elle aura 18 ans !! y'a pas un truc dans le désordre la ??!!?? :mouais:




ben non, elle a commencé son permis a 16 ans ..... seulement a 18 elle pourra conduire seule
pour le moment c'est conduite accompagné (et pas par moi , merci  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: )


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, elle a commencé son permis a 16 ans ..... seulement a 18 elle pourra conduire seule
> pour le moment c'est conduite accompagné (et pas par moi , merci  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: )


  ok  mais qu'il est con parfois ce semac... et que personne ne dise que le "parfois" est de trop :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et que personne ne dise que le "parfois" est de trop :mouais:




"le", parfois, est de trop....?....


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> "le" parfois est de trop....?....


allez tourne toi et baisse le futal... (j'ai tout apris de vous savez qui, mais j'ai une petite touche perso)
chef une poignée de sable SVP


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> "le", parfois, est de trop....?....




mais non, il faut le comprendre   

il est trop jeune pour avoir un ado qui fait conduite accompagné      





ps: 
bien de courage et de teinture(pour couvrir le cheveux blancs )  
aux parents qui se lançent la dedans !! :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, elle a commencé son permis a 16 ans ..... seulement a 18 elle pourra conduire seule


A condition qu'elle réussisse le "vrai" permis


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> bien de courage et de teinture(pour couvrir le cheveux blancs )
> aux parents qui se lançent la dedans !! :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


fait voir des photos qu'on rigole aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> chef une poignée de sable SVP


Je n'ai pas de sable,
mais du gravier ferait-il l'affaire?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de sable,
> mais du gravier ferait-il l'affaire?


vas-y fait péter... avec une pelle pour faire levier !!


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vas-y fait péter... avec une pelle pour faire levier !!


T'es un gourmand toi! :rateau:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'es un gourmand toi! :rateau:


mmmm y'a bon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Août 2005)

Allez faut que jme mette au travail, il ne me reste même pas une semaine avant ma 2e sess et je suis, comme d'habitude, terriblement à la bourre... 

Bonne aprem' à tous!


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas tombé loin : vu qu'elle a deja son permis et que a son prochain annif aura 18 ans
> je crois bien que bioman lui offrira une titine .... mais surement pas une mercedes !!! :mouais:


 Et beh tu pourras lui offrir un beau paquet avec un petit mot dedans "Bon Anniversaire Pour Tes 17 ans"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et beh tu pourras lui offrir un beau paquet avec un petit mot dedans "Bon Anniversaire Pour Tes 17 ans"




vide le paquet  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vide le paquet  ?




non, avec un petit mot....pas con....


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour a tous !


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

'tain je me fais super ch...
y'a personne, pas un coup de file, rien à faire, bref c'est chiant et le temps ne pas vite !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous !




'lut.....


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Bon alors, il se passe quoi ici ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, il se passe quoi ici ?




rien, comme d'hab.....


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, il se passe quoi ici ?


rien :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien :rose:


c'est déjà ça ....


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

A peine un petit flod passif,
rien de bien impressionant
on ne fait même pas une page à l'heure :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

ben moi, la machine m'empeche de bouler


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

pas moi


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Po cool, moi je dois aller chez Orange dans l'après midi pour me faire enc...
euh...; j'veux dire, prendre un forfait...:rateau:
j'ai la flemme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas moi




j'ai remarquée      





 :love:


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

ayé, rentré d'inter !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Po cool, moi je dois aller chez Orange dans l'après midi pour me faire enc...
> euh...; j'veux dire, prendre un forfait...:rateau:
> j'ai la flemme




pas la peine, va direct sur le site www.orange.fr


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Moi aussi ils veulent pas que je boule.....  
:rateau: 
tant pis pour toi, tatav ! :love: :rose:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

hein :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ayé, rentré d'inter !




interr ogatoire de police ? copine ? belle maman ?


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine, va direct sur le site www.orange.fr


et le téléphone, je le sors de l'imprimante??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> et le téléphone, je le sors de l'imprimante??





héééééé ho !!!!!     

je ne suis pas madame soleil moi (d'ailleur j'habite sur la lune  )
tu as parlé de forfait, pas de telephone !!!    






ps : ET PUIS TU PEUX aussi commnder un pack par là


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

Tiens la machine à bouler est en panne ou quoi? 

J'arrive à bouler personne dans les parages


Va falloir que je choisisse un nioube au hasard


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Là je m'entraine à donf pour demain....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'entraine à donf pour demain....





tu es censé faire quoi là ?


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vide le paquet  ?


 Noooon ! Rempli du petit mot !


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> interr ogatoire de police ? copine ? belle maman ?


inter vention


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Noooon ! Rempli du petit mot !





et si je faisait le coup a noel ?   

ma vengeance aurait 8 mois d'avance !!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es censé faire quoi là ?


gagner ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'entraine à donf pour demain....


 
Enfin un post sur le sport qui force le respect...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gagner ?




cela j'en doute pas mais en faisant quoi ?


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si je faisait le coup a noel ?
> 
> ma vengeance aurait 8 mois d'avance !!


 Je pense que tu aurais un très grand succès !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela j'en doute pas mais en faisant quoi ?


Voila le site officiel, avec une video en bas qui te montrera 


http://www.selectiva.ch/fcc/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu aurais un très grand succès !





donc ...   

je vais preparer une grande boite et je mets , sur une feuille arrachée  d'un cahier  :

bonne et joyeuse paques !!!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc ...
> 
> je vais preparer une grande boite et je mets , sur une feuille arrachée  d'un cahier  :
> 
> bonne et joyeuse paques !!!!!!!!


 
Et elle aura un Noël comme elle n'en a jamais rêvé !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voila le site officiel, avec une video en bas qui te montrera
> 
> 
> http://www.selectiva.ch/fcc/


 
Le bonheur ; j'en ai fait sous moi...   
T'as droit à une barre de fer, SM?


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Août 2005)

J'ai perdu un post ... :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voila le site officiel, avec une video en bas qui te montrera
> 
> 
> http://www.selectiva.ch/fcc/






        

Attention !!! les Japonais sont classés parmis les favoris cette année, ils s'entraînent dur, voir les qualifications de Tokyo


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

sont trop fort ces japonais à shifumi !!  

bon y sont un peu barrés certes  mais fort


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as droit à une barre de fer, SM?


Faut voir grand (ou lourd plutôt ):


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur ; j'en ai fait sous moi...
> T'as droit à une barre de fer, SM?


j'ai toujours deux potes façon men in black derrière moi, alors le concurrent en général il ouvre meme pas sa main


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu un post ... :rose:  :mouais:


rhôôôôôô^ô


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

m****......je bosse, j'y serai bien allé.......


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu un post ... :rose:  :mouais:


C'est la faute d'un vert ou d'un violet 




PS: tu devrais te venger


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu un post ... :rose:  :mouais:



mais c'est qui......le mechant......pas un coup de ton bof ?.........

salut.....


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu un post ... :rose:  :mouais:



Tu devrais ouvrir un fil pour protester !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

tous derrière cossi ! enfin surtout moi


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est qui......le mechant......pas un coup de ton bof ?.........
> 
> salut.....





Non c'est pas lui...!!    

En fait je crois que c'est une erreur de ma part...!  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'entraine à donf pour demain....



excellent pour patienter dans les salles de cinéma (on le fait tout le temps, ma fille et moi - le premier arrivé à 5 gagne, mais avec deux points d'écart, jeu en 3 manches  )


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas lui...!!
> 
> En fait je crois que c'est une erreur de ma part...!  :rose:


on t'en veux pas va, c'est pas grave   :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tous derrière cossi ! enfin surtout moi


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on t'en veux pas va, c'est pas grave   :love:  :love:



merci !


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> merci !


pas de quoi :love:
allez bon week-end à tous je pars


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours deux potes façon men in black derrière moi, alors le concurrent en général il ouvre meme pas sa main





hoooooooo !!!! que je suis deçue      

et moi qui pensais (decidement , je dois arreter de penser  :rateau: )
que c'etaient tes moustaches qui intimidaient !!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> excellent pour patienter dans les salles de cinéma (on le fait tout le temps, ma fille et moi - le premier arrivé à 5 gagne, mais avec deux points d'écart, jeu en 3 manches  )


en parlant ciné ce samdei après le sport  c'est Inside deap throat


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en parlant ciné ce samdei après le sport  c'est Inside deap throat



Inside deap Frotte ???


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Un frotti ? tu te méfies ?


----------



## valoriel (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Juste un tit coucou en passant, avant de retourner profiter de mes derniers jours de vacances 

Et merci à tout ceux qui ont pensé à mon anniv


----------



## Franswa (26 Août 2005)

les rapports de stage, c'est chiant


----------



## Franswa (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 1) que tu ne m'avais pas vu
> 2) que je l'avais pas ramené
> 3) que je n'avais pas été invité
> 
> :mouais:  :hein:


 Que je ne t'avais pas vu


----------



## Gregg (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

surprise


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2005)

Super!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

kinder


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kinder



garden ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Super!



man, woman, moquette....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



au revoir....


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Re 
ça y est, le vendeur m'est bien passé dessus


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




party....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

je vais vous confier mon gateau d'annif que spyro a fait specialment pour moi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 








attention a que sonny ne le detruise pas avant de l' avoir degusté !!!    


bonne soirée a tous et a plus tard peut ete 





spyroooooo ????? merci beaucoup  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

bon, m'a gavé ce jeux bidon....me casse....


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Re
> ça y est, le vendeur m'est bien passé dessus


Bien fait  :rateau: 


T'aurais du écouter Robertav


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>




Enoooooooorme....


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bien fait  :rateau:
> 
> 
> T'aurais du écouter Robertav


Me serait fait avoir quand meme 
Le seul moyen de ne pas se faire enculer par un opérateur, c'est de pas avoir de portable


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Août 2005)

Prend un Bibop, y'en a des pas chers d'occasion


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Chaviro !


----------



## Franswa (26 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... y a un truc que j'aime pas faire, c'est *bricoler les vélos !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du vélo dans Nantes ?  

T'es tombé en panne


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... y a un truc que j'aime pas faire, c'est *bricoler les vélos !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, les vélos, c'est naze à réparer - surtout les vieux...
C'est jamais d'équerre, faut jouer avec les rayons pour dévoiler les roues... Grrr... Sans compter le reste, l'alignement du dérailleur, la course des câbles, les pédales qui sont pas droites...

Vive la moto !


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Du vélo dans Nantes ?
> 
> T'es tombé en panne


Hé les Nantais, vous allez aux Rendez Vous de l'Erdre ce soir ? 

Huitres et Muscadet au bord de l'eau, au soleil couchant du jazz dans les oreilles  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hé les Nantais, vous allez aux Rendez Vous de l'Erdre ce soir ?
> 
> Huitres et Muscadet au bord de l'eau, au soleil couchant du jazz dans les oreilles  :love:


 Je suis pas sur Nantes encore... Mais bientôt, je suis de retour


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

salut les nantais (et autres)


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

alut


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Bon ben moi jy vais
soirée d'anniv' d'un pote....
Il va y avoir pratiquement que des fumeurs de beuh et des pochtrons.... on va rigoler :rateau:

Bonne soirée  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi jy vais
> soirée d'anniv' d'un pote....
> Il va y avoir pratiquement que des fumeurs de beuh et des pochtrons.... on va rigoler :rateau:
> 
> Bonne soirée  :love:


Bonne soirée a toi


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

>



 


 Salut à toutes et à tous!... 


 Bonn appétit!... :love:

 @+!...


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2005)

Coucou !!!!!   

edit : flute j'avais oublié que c'était mon 4000ème ... je voulais le faire bien ... alors ... je le dédicace à Eve   ( il a intérêt à se reconnaître sinon ...  tanpis pour lui  ) 


 

il fut désiré celui là


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou !!!!!


  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

SUPER COMBO !!!!
Votre smiley est fusionné en:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Hum non rien_


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou !!!!!



 Tu as fini par envoyer ton 4000 ème post!... 



 Bien joué, petit papillon!... 

 @+ tout le monde!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et la chaîne détendue et le guidon décalé et les freins pas dans l'axe et la selle qui se coince...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et les patins de freins qui frottent ... la tête de dynamo qui frotte sur le pneu ...le bouton de la sonnette qui coince ... les gardes-boue qui frottent ... le phare qui bascule vers l'avant ... le garde chaine qui frotte sur la châine ... les pédales qui grincent ... les moyeux à huiler ... les chambres à air à talcquer ... 

Vive la marche à pied!!


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> SUPER COMBO !!!!
> Votre smiley est fusionné en:
> 
> 
> ...



il manque les c½urs de :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il manque les c½urs de :love:


oui c'est vrai ! 


ils sont tous morts les floodeurs ce soir ? ! Didonc quand y'a pas la bergère c'est le vide ... les moutons à droit à gauche


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai !
> 
> 
> ils sont tous morts les floodeurs ce soir ? ! Didonc quand y'a pas la bergère c'est le vide ... les moutons à droit à gauche



 Réparez-bien votre boîte à flood...  


 Bonne fin de soirée à toutes et à tous!...


----------



## duracel (26 Août 2005)

Pour raison d'internet inexistant à la maison, je ne peux presque plus flooder. Tssss


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il manque les c½urs de :love:


gna gna gna bachibouzouk ! pachyderme ! iconoclaste !


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

salut a tous!

je rentre su boulot apres une bonne journée   

ptite bouffe, ptite douche et dod je pense


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

me revoilà  ..... meme le film a eté decidé par fiston !!!!!     

"la coccinelle revient "


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

C'est un titre de film d'horreur chez les pucerons ça non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un titre de film d'horreur chez les pucerons ça non ?




non l'histoire d'herbie , une voiture


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non l'histoire d'herbie , une voiture


herbie ... c'est bien un nom de voiture ça  ... le réalisateur devait pas être net  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> herbie ... c'est bien un nom de voiture ça  ... le réalisateur devait pas être net  :rateau:




l'histoire de cette  voiture  non plus


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> herbie ... c'est bien un nom de voiture ça


Moi j'aurais dit un arbre, ou un arbuste  
(Quoique un arbuste je l'appellerais plutôt A320)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

je vais vous laisser ....

bonne nuit a tousss


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit princess anniversée


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

A ba c'est malin..
Y partent quand j'arrive moué...


----------



## Gregg (27 Août 2005)

Salut Ned alors comment va ton bébé ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

Ch'pas parti moué !


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

ho pu?°?/M%?é3( tain de crote de cannife je viens juste de finir un dessin alors que je doit le rendre demain a 14H sa vas être dur.


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

dans 13H00 je stemoigne au marige de mon pote de quand j'était bébé :snif:





vas vraiment faloir que le le fasse ce smiley :snif:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ned alors comment va ton bébé ?


Maël va très bien il se porte à merveille...
Il fait tourner un peu sa maman en bourique des fois mais on va pas lui en faire trop grief le pt'it chou...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vas vraiment faloir que le le fasse ce smiley :snif:



Allé, maintenant tu l'as dit...tu le fais...


----------



## Gregg (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Maël va très bien il se porte à merveille...
> Il fait tourner un peu sa maman en bourique des fois mais on va pas lui en faire trop grief le pt'it chou...
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Tout va bien


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien


Dans le meilleur des mondes !!
Qu'est-ce quon peut demander de plus ?

 :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

gnagnagnagnagna


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Bon allé bonne nuit les crabes !!!
dormez bien...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2005)

*DEBOUT LÀ DEDANS!!!!!*


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2005)

heu ... bin ... debout quoi...


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

C'est le week Joel !!!
Mais y'en a qui vont bosser comme moi par exemple...
Bonne journée a tous !!


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Août 2005)

Bonne journée tout l'monde.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Gna gna gna !

Salut !

ça va !

ouais ça va super...

j'suis trop content, de vous retrouver...

c'est trop cool...

j'ai joui...

merde que peut m'arriver de mieux dans cette journée maintenant ?

Re jouir...

Ah salut !

Tu vas bien minou !

Ouais super j'ai joui tout à l'heure..

Trop cool hein...


GNA GNA GNA


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2005)

Je déteste les matins qui commencent par une erreur de post, qui plus est, mon erreur.  :rose:  :hein:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Nobody (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna !
> 
> Salut !
> 
> ...



 Allô ! Allô ! 
Ah la la ! 
Allô ? madame Croche ? 
Allô ? 
Mais qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;il a cet appareil ? 
Allô ? 
Ah ! C&#8217;est vous madame Croche ! 
C&#8217;est moi. 
Je voudrais douze tonnes de petits pois 
Une salade, trois anchois et&#8230; 
Et des crottes de pékinois. 
&#8230; De pé-ki-nois. Mais qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;il a cet appareil ? 
Comment ? 
Parlez plus fort, madame Croche, je ne vous entends pas. 
Pas possible, vous mâchez des bouts de zan ! 
Comment ? 
Vous avez des rhumatismes ! 
Ca c&#8217;est le bouquet. 
Gardez-les vos rhumatismes, je n&#8217;en veux pas. 
Ils ne sont pas frais. 
Non&#8230; oui&#8230; non&#8230; oui&#8230; oui que j&#8217;vous dis. 
Vous me donnerez aussi 
Une douzaine d&#8217;½ufs de la nuit. 
Des ½ufs de poules noires &#8230; 
&#8230; Comment ça des histoires ? 
Si vous ne me les donnez pas 
Vous aurez affaire à moi ! 
Allô ? &#8230; Allô ? &#8230; Ne criez pas ! Allô ? 
Mais qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;il a cet appareil ? 
C&#8217;est plein de friture de groseille.

"Petite conversation téléphonique" René de Obaldia


----------



## tantoillane (27 Août 2005)

C'est le genr de conversation à dormir debout, alors déjà que je ne suis pas réveillé  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## tantoillane (27 Août 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée tout l'monde.




Bonne nuit à toi aussi  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

  aux autres


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

en general moi je suis reveillé par le coup de fil mamancherie avant 8h de mat, 
samedi et dimanche compris !!!   

pour me dire quoi ?   

tout ... rien... surtout rien


----------



## tantoillane (27 Août 2005)

si c'est pour ne rien dire ça vaux pas le coup de décrocher


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y a pire :*
> Tu crois poster dans le Cercle© pour répondre à Foguenne ou SM, et en fait tu postes dans le tradada de l'aube.
> :hein:
> 
> ...




Ca t'aprendras à dire toutes ces... euhhh.... :rose: :rose:.... Dans tes MPs....  

 :love:


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'aprendras à dire toutes ces... euhhh.... :rose: :rose:.... Dans tes MPs....
> 
> :love:


 Laisse-moi deviner... 
Comme ça je dirais que c'était rose et avec plein de coeurs...
Nan ?
J'ai bon ???


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner...
> Comme ça je dirais que c'était rose et avec plein de coeurs...
> Nan ?
> J'ai bon ???




Arffff   MDR

Ca va Roberto???? Elle tient le coup ta reput la??? :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2005)

Faut pas vous affolez les filles, il en mets partout des trucs roses avec des c½ur autour, même dans les coins les plus reculés et mal famés de ces forums...
 :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna !
> 
> GNA GNA GNA



...gnagnagna....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

:sleep: 

'lut.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon dis ma ch... euh Nexka l'impitoyable, _tu as réussi ton coup_ : je vais me préparer pour mon dernier voyage, aller tenter d'aller au delà de la honte sans retour que tu m'as fait subir, je vais me ceindre d'une pauvre robe orange, je vais me munir d'un grand bâton de marche, et je pars vers l'est, peut-être y a t-il dans la chaîne himalayenne un montagne assez haute et déserte où je puisse me trouver une grotte abandonnée des z'ours pour que je puisse méditer en paix et me laver de toutes ces horreurs que tu as laissées supposer, en machouillant parfois des racines, étourdi par la faim et le manque de café, et buvant l'eau du gâve sauvage, et puis si les ours reviennent à l'approche de l'hiver tant mieux : soit j'aurai au moins un peu chaud si ils me foutent la paix en sentant bien que je suis pas là pour les emmerder, eux au moins, soit ils me bouffent avant de pioncer et on en parle plus.



Trois questions :
- Est-ce que c'est elle qui machouille en laissant supposer ou bien ? Là c'est pas très clair...
- On parle de gaves dans l'Himalaya ?
- Vous avez besoin de combien de sujets pour vous dire bonjour ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

doc


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle est en lambeau, on reconnait même plus la couleur d'origine, pas un seul ourlet n'a tenu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   

C'est quand que tu reviens à Paris déjà??? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci dit :  Doc !*
> :love:
> :love:



Soyons donc concis : je ne suis pas circoncis...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

vu que c'est samedi j'ai dja eu droit a 3 coup de fil de mamancherie:
vivement cet aprem qu'elle part en vadrouille avec ses copines et m'oublie !!


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

dans une heure je marie mon meilleur potes :snif: 
strees et flipe a mort.

sa vas le faire.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans une heure je marie mon meilleur potes :snif:
> strees et flipe a mort.
> 
> sa vas le faire.



Vous avez été à l'école ensemble, au fond près du radiateur, je parie


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez été à l'école ensemble, au fond près du radiateur, je parie


toute a fait!
depuis la maternelle :snif:
et pi la on fait témoins avec un potes!
merde alors il a 23 ans


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toute a fait!
> depuis la maternelle :snif:
> et pi la on fait témoins avec un potes!
> merde alors il a 23 ans




cool, les mariages c'est le top pour les celibataires...
amuse toi bien.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cool, les mariages c'est le top pour les celibataires...
> amuse toi bien.....



*Ah non*
c'est le meilleur moyen de se faire chier dans une soirée insipide en feignant de s'amuser, entouré de gens dont on n'a rien à  faire et avec lesquels on n'a pas envie de parler...
Reste la solution de boire en attendant les plats et en attendant que le temps passe.


----------



## 222diablo222 (27 Août 2005)

!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

On peut voler plein de trucs aussi quand on est seul


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Salut les amis 

J'émerge enfin..
bu trop de mélanges hier soir, j'ai pas fait gaffe :casse:

Un bon remède contre la gueule de bois ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Remettre dans le col


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Remettre dans le col



j'ai peur de comprendre....


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

Pas touche à nos dindes !!!


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas touche à nos dindes !!!


il faudra lui passer sur le corps


----------



## Nobody (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez à taaaable !
> Escalopes de dinde à la crème citronnée et pommes de terre sautées persillées.
> :love:
> :love:


 
J'arriiiiiiiiiiive!!!


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faudra lui passer sur le corps



Oui  Mais pas toi!!


----------



## Gregg (27 Août 2005)

Salut par ici  .


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

:affraid:  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Re bonjour les amis, bien mangé ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faudra me passer sur le corps



non, rien, j'avais mal lu.....   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Re bonjour les amis, bien mangé ?  :love:



pas encore....*bon'ap*...


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui  Mais pas toi!!


hihi  coucou toi  :love: 

non non Stooky ... non


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est fait et c'était cool, et on a bien rigolé !


ton bébé a imité quel animal cette fois çi ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le bébé dormait, mais le grand m'a avoué les horreurs télévisuelles dont il a été le spectateur !
> :affraid:


j'ai lu ça 

j'ai d'abord cru à autre chose  ... mais non    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faudra lui passer sur le corps





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est fait et c'était cool, et on a bien rigolé !


       :hein:


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faudra lui passer sur le corps


 
Lui aussi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :hein:



non, non, et non....maintenant j'ai une image :affraid: dans la tete.....brrrrrr.....brrrrrr.....brrrr....

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Non.
> C'est ce qu'on appelle un amalgame largement abusif !


 pour une fois qu'on rigole...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs tout le monde s'en tape, mais j'adorerais profiter de l'invitation d'un  illustrateur voyageur dessinateur extrèmement doué, Eric Sagot, qui m'a proposé un coin d'atelier, pour faire une bédé crayon et aquarelle, un peu fantastique, adaptant en images celles qui me parlent *"La route"* de Julien Gracq.




ça promet.......sur le papier, ça semble super ton plan.....  

 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

J'aime bien la lumière dans l'illustr, mais je ne connais pas ce texte


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Je vais essayer de le trouver alors


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de le trouver alors


 oh l'fayot!!
oooooooooh l'fayot!!!

mais bordel, mais dis lui au roberto qu'on s'en fout!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas touche à nos dindes !!!




t'inquiete, c'etait juste une petite escalope de rien du tout


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Ayé, j'ai pris "Au chateau de Colargol" en même temps - private J.G. joke  
(je les recevrai la semaine prochaine)

Je n'ai pas de préférence quant au rythme, personnellement


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oh l'fayot!!
> oooooooooh l'fayot!!!
> 
> mais bordel, mais dis lui au roberto qu'on s'en fout!!!



Mais chuuut, il pourrait enendre, voyons !

... mais qui m'a foutu des imbéciles pareils, c'est pas croyab' tout de même


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Dans une semaine et demi, je vous dirai ce que j'en pense, du juju, sans aucune concession, vous le savez bien (enfin, certains le savent bien)


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

.message effacé par moi-meme.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2005)

Plus besoin de modos


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Plus besoin de modos



bah, on fait comme on peut pour flooder....


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, on fait comme on peut pour flooder....


Sur macgé, on floode comme on aime !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

je vois que je ne suis pas la seule a m'ennuier mortelment cet aprem !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que je ne suis pas la seule a m'ennuier mortelment cet aprem !!!




 
enfin.....


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que je ne suis pas la seule a m'ennuier mortelment cet aprem !!!


Je te le fais pas dire !!!!
J'en serais même capable de faire de l'origami !!!! (wink wink)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire !!!!
> J'en serais même capable de faire de l'origami !!!! (wink wink)





parfait !!!!!!      

chechez moi un avion facile facile, il en aura au moins un (fiston)
qui ne s'ennuiera pas !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire !!!!
> J'en serais même capable de faire de l'origami !!!! (wink wink)




bah, je vais aller louer un flim....;mais pas un flim sur le cyclimsme....


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait !!!!!!
> 
> chechez moi un avion facile facile, il en aura au moins un (fiston)
> qui ne s'ennuiera pas !!!!


Un avion non, mais je peux te proposer un autre truc volant, et c'est pas facile du tout du tout  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un avion non, mais je peux te proposer un autre truc volant, et c'est pas facile du tout du tout  :hein:




je recommence : 

envoies moi un avion facile facile
que fiston fera avec ses papattes et
comme ça j'aurais la paix !!!


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je recommence :
> 
> envoies moi un avion facile facile
> que fiston fera avec ses papattes et
> comme ça j'aurais la paix !!!



Faut savoir, c'est toi qui t'ennuies, ou ton fiston????


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est terrible !
> :affraid:
> :sick:
> Pourquoi pas aussi de l'atari, du tsunami, ou même du tiramisu !!
> ...



ben, je vais me mettre a faire des sushi.....


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...


C'est des pliages avec du papier tu sais  

Et puis c'était un clin d'oeil à quelqu'un qui se reconnaiitra (s'il lui arrive de le lire).   


[edit]  Tiens à propos:   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est terrible !
> :affraid:
> :sick:
> Pourquoi pas aussi de l'atari, du tsunami, ou même du tiramisu !!
> ...



Bon tu arrétes oui!!!!  

C'est moi qui lui envoie les modéles d'origami :hein: Alors critique pas hein   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir, c'est toi qui t'ennuies, ou ton fiston????





les 2 !!!!!      

mais si j'arrive a occuper fiston, je pourra  trouer  les ballons tranquillement !!


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2005)

Au fait j'en suis à la page 3


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 !!!!!
> 
> mais si j'arrive a occuper fiston, je pourra  trouer  les ballons tranquillement !!



Dommage que tu habites pas prés de chez moi  Je lui aurais fait faire ses avions... Moi je m'ennuie parce que les colos sont finit  



Spyro, :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Août 2005)

Coucou les floodeurs ! Là je suis à Annecy pour le week-end histoire de me détendre un peu...

Un grand bonjour à tous :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

salut Taho......


bon, La Sagesse, finalement, j'ai pris les choses en main, 
et c'est parti.....
y a des Sushis de partout......
mais je me suis un peu enflammé sur le Thon, on est deux, et j'en est pour 10..........
sans parler de la Daurade....& co.....

enfin.....


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2005)

Conseils du jour :

mangez sain, sucez votre kit kat, renouez avec votre ex, n'allez pas voir H2G2, et pour le mal de dos il devient impératif de se taire et de subir en silence.


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Août 2005)

Bon week end à tous, et bon flood​

    ​


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sucez votre kit kat, renouez avec votre ex



Je peux pas, tata kit-kat, c'est ma belle s½ur... trop dommage... (enfin j'en prends bonne note et j'attaque à l'occase - c'est réalisable en fait, j'ai bon de l'espoir, tu m'ouvres des perspectives... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

it's Sapporo time!


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !!
 

Je suis rentré de vacances ! J'étais à Castellanne, dans le sud, il a fait beau et bien chaud !! (pléonasme  )
(Vu que de ca tout le monde s'en fous, je passe à autre chose) :

Dans une boutique de sudiste j'ai vu : ABSENTE, N'est absente que toi...
Etrange breuvage. :mouais:


 Stook !



Sinon, ben je rentre vendredi à 8H10 précise


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> ...il a fait beau et bien chaud !! (pléonasme  )



Nan pas pléonasme : contrepéterie    :love:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Bonsoir...pas encore fini ce thread???


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir...pas encore fini ce thread???


*You got a message
*


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas pléonasme : contrepéterie    :love:



en france on dit contrepetrie belge:

il faut beau et chaud, 
il fait chaud et beau......


salut Avril....


----------



## NED (28 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en france on dit contrepetrie belge:
> 
> il faut beau et chaud,
> il fait chaud et beau......
> ...



si tu le dis alors.... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis alors.... :mouais:




bah, c'est meme pas de moi.....

bon, je me mater Tokyo godfather.....un bon film qui n'est pas....


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

C'est la nuit !
Vous aviez remarqué j'espère !!
Eh ben la nuit ça doit être une sacrée floodeuse !!!
Vous avez vu toutes des étoiles qu'elle a !!!!
Je me demande ce que ça peut bien être son status !!!!!

:mouais:
:hein:

Bon ok il est temps que je me couche


----------



## NED (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nuit !
> Vous aviez remarqué j'espère !!
> Eh ben la nuit ça doit être une sacrée floodeuse !!!
> Vous avez vu toutes des étoiles qu'elle a !!!!
> ...



ba spyro je trouve ca très poetique ton point de vue...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

Stargazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer..... 
c'est ça que tu voulais....





ps: @Spyro, on a deja vu bien pire...........


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

A propos de trucs poétiques sur la nuit (ou plutôt la lune en l'occurence) je vous conseille *L'Histoire du conteur électrique* (pas de faute d'orthographe ) de Fred  :love: :love:


----------



## NED (28 Août 2005)

Bon sur ce,
je vais rejoindre mon lit douillet.mmmm....
@+


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nuit !
> Vous aviez remarqué j'espère !!
> Eh ben la nuit ça doit être une sacrée floodeuse !!!
> Vous avez vu toutes des étoiles qu'elle a !!!!
> ...




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

Pareil :sleep:


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui, Spyro n'est plus un jeune, dingue, non ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Coucou les floudeurs, j'm'en va au cinéma !


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les floudeurs, j'm'en va au cinéma !


la chance  moi je m'en vais nulle part


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, Spyro n'est plus un jeune, dingue, non ?




toi non plus !!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la chance  moi je m'en vais nulle part




*File*
dans ta chambre !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *File*
> dans ta chambre !





elle y est deja !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *File*
> dans ta chambre !


j'y suis déjà


----------



## Sloughi (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la chance  moi je m'en vais nulle part


C'est un message subliminal ?


----------



## NED (28 Août 2005)

Hello les gens;
Au fait un truc important dans la vie : Fruité c'est plus musclé !


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

:sleep: !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)




----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un message subliminal ?


euh ... non ... pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)




----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Coucou Stooky


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Stooky



salut....

bon, je vais passer a table, *bon'Ap*...


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

Salut tout l'monde


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout l'monde


Bah merde alors mon dernier smiley a perdut sa main  :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bah merde alors mon dernier smiley a perdut sa main  :mouais:



De toute façon les autres ont que la gauche


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon les autres ont que la gauche


c'est une hécatombe


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hello les gens;
> Au fait un truc important dans la vie : Fruité c'est plus musclé !




Ned, quand je clique sur ta signature, j'arrive sur l'accueil d'ImageShack, normal....?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ned, quand je clique sur ta signature, j'arrive sur l'accueil d'ImageShack, normal....?


Aussi normal que de voir un Yoda miniature écraser un disco-trooper : nawak    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aussi normal que de voir un Yoda miniature écraser un disco-trooper : nawak    :rateau:  :love:


un yoda miniature ça doit pas être bien grand ... déjà qu'un yoda  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Août 2005)

_Je passe juste pour vous faire un p'tit_  _en vitesse avant de me remettre au boulot_ 

_Bonne fin de journée à vous tous!_


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> _Je passe juste pour vous faire un p'tit_  _en vitesse avant de me remettre au boulot_
> 
> _Bonne fin de journée à vous tous!_



Seigneur !
Tu travaille le dimanche???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Seigneur !
> Tu travaille le dimanche???





*Un curé*
sur macG ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un curé*
> sur macG ?


Mon dieu !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu !!!


je dirai même plus ... c'est petit


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu !!!


 non, non, juste un curé


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

bon, il est mort il y a deux jours ce fil.......
enfin, ....


bon, je vais aller faire un tour, jusqu'a demain....
++


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, il est mort il y a deux jours ce fil...


Mais où est passé star ???


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi non plus !!!!!!!!


Si, j'ai encore un an pour profiter de certains tarifs "jeunes"


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là mainant je me déguise je vais courir 3/4 d'heure.
> :rose:
> 
> Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée, tout le monde !!
> ...


Bonne course ! bonne transpiration !


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si, j'ai encore un an pour profiter de certains tarifs "jeunes"


Voir deux.
J'ai renouvellé ma carte 12-25 hier...


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là mainant je me déguise je vais courir 3/4 d'heure.
> :rose:
> 
> Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée, tout le monde !!
> ...


 Gaffe à la nuit ! elle arrive


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voir deux.
> J'ai renouvellé ma carte 12-25 hier...


bizarre, moi ils m'ont dit "25 ans révolus" donc jusqu'au 27/08/06...


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, moi ils m'ont dit "25 ans révolus" donc jusqu'au 27/08/06...


J'avais 25 ans quand j'ai acheté la carte. Et elle est valable un an.  
Eh oui la limite c'est la date à laquelle tu peux l'acheter pas à laquelle elle est valide


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais où est passé star ???


il revient demain  le sal*** il est parti voir des amis !!! ... on n'a pas idée


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il revient demain  le sal*** il est parti voir des amis !!! ... on n'a pas idée


Oh il peut revenir plus tard si il veut hein


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'avais 25 ans quand j'ai acheté la carte. Et elle est valable un an.
> Eh oui la limite c'est la date à laquelle tu peux l'acheter pas à laquelle elle est valide


comment il magouille le spyro !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Août 2005)

Salut! Maiwen  Spyro  Taho


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment il magouille le spyro !!!


Outre que c'est bien connu (c'est à dire que je savais avant), le monsieur de la SNCF me l'a conseillé lui même. En fait pas besoin de venir la veille de tes 26 ans: le monsieur peut faire commencer la validité de la carte à la date que tu veux. Il faut quand même y aller avant d'avoir 26 ans  . Et vérifier si ça vaut la peine: par exemple si ta carte est valide jusqu'en juillet et que ton anniv est en août c'est ptet pas la peine de payer la carte - mais en général c'est très vite rentabilisé une carte 12-25. Un ptit voyage à Avignon et hop


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

salut le diablo à qui je maintiens qu'il manque 222

salut joli petit papillon ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

coucou Ange 

et Spyro j'ai encore quelques années devant moi


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et Spyro j'ai encore quelques années devant moi


Oui bon je disais pas ça pour toi


----------



## toys (28 Août 2005)

holala on part a moins de deux jours et hop y a plus perssonnes pour floodé!

salut a tous


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit.


 Good night Cor!


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Salut les gens!
ca va comme un lundi?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ca va comme un lundi?


NED, tu sors  :rateau:


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> NED, tu sors  :rateau:



BEn oui il va sortir...il va bosser lui !!!


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

salut les floodeurs !!


----------



## Immelman (29 Août 2005)

Cense etre au travail depuis 10, toujours chez moi dans mon lit


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Oui, dans une vitrine


----------



## Immelman (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, dans une vitrine


 Je suis au sud d'A'dam, roohhh


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:


.o.......  :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

Consonne.


----------



## Pierrou (29 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde 
je passe en coup de vent, hélas, je dois encore bosser pour le concours de sciences po demain :sick:

Bonne journée à tous ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Encore ? 

Bon, tu veux jouer alors je propose B - I - T - E ... j'ai bon ?      :love:


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Encore ?
> 
> Bon, tu veux jouer alors je propose B - I - T - E ... j'ai bon ?      :love:


ou B - U - L - B - E   

ah non c'est un V et non un B :rose: j'suis confus :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2005)

bonjour

 vous êtes pas sortables vraiment vous ... !


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

s'cuse... mais faut pas laisser une bande de mecs seul plus de 10 mn, sinon ça dégénère forcément !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

J'appelle pas çà dégénérer


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Moi j'dis, vaux ptet mieux qu'ils sortent un peu plus plutôt !!!!


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis, vaux ptet mieux qu'ils sortent un peu plus putôt !!!!


ou que tu rentres un peu plus tôt


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle pas çà dégénérer



Dénégérer alors???


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dénégérer alors???


tu devrais recharger ta pile :mouais:


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

:sleep: bon je vais allez manger :sleep: 

bon ap'


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais recharger ta pile :mouais:





Mêêêêêêmmmmmmmme  paaaaaasssss  vra......aaaa....iiiiii.....; d'aabbbbbbbOOooooooOrddd............


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

Bonjour les floodeurs
me voilà revenu du 56 ko...

et me voilà NOIR dès le matin... c'est dur au réveil... rien senti, rien vu 

et même pas encore bu 
Je n'y croyais même pas. Il a fallu qu'ils me pincent


----------



## N°6 (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il a fallu qu'ils me pincent



... sans rire !?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et me voilà NOIR dès le matin... c'est dur au réveil... rien senti, rien vu


 
Au fait ; faudra que tu penses à passer au magazin d'habillement de l'agence pour prendre ton nouveau costume noir... Et tu me vires cette boucle d'oreille, gamin.


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Y'a des changements "physiologiques" quand on devient black ??? Nan, ça me curiotise cette histoire quoi c'est tout ! 

Rah vous en faîtes un beau de cercle tiens !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des changements "physiologiques" quand on devient black ??? Nan, ça me curiotise cette histoire quoi c'est tout !
> 
> Rah vous en faîtes un beau de cercle tiens !!!


 
Tu aimes les dessous Chantal Thomass? ... En noir, ils sont à tomber :love:


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes les dessous Chantal Thomass? ... En noir, ils sont à tomber :love:



Ca repond pas a ma question !!!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et me voilà NOIR dès le matin... c'est dur au réveil... rien senti, rien vu



Pareil : rien senti, rien vu mais je suis toujours bleu    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes les dessous Chantal Thomass? ... En noir, ils sont à tomber :love:



C'est à cause de la teinture, la fibre se détend plus vite, les bas se dilatent, et hop tu marches sur le bas gauche avec le pied droit : à tomber ! vraiment !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pareil : rien senti, rien vu mais je suis toujours bleu    :love:



Juste une question de chemisette, quelle tristesse la vie   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Pourtant, j'avais mis un polo *noir* ce matin... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Oui, mais non


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Si on parle chiffons dans le bar des floodeurs, c'est plus le bar des floodeurs, si ?

Allez, reprenons les bonnes vieilles habitudes :

 je viens de finir de manger, miam !


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Comprends pas, moi je suis toujours habillé de noir, :love:
et là on me force au bleu 

C'est trop injuste 


PS: lui aussi est habillé de noir


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

hurrican ? nan, pas toujours...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Sors de cet oeuf, Hurrican


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir de manger, miam !


Pareil:

_Terrine de 3 poissons
__Cordon bleu
               Torti / haricots verts
_ _Camembert pas fermier
Pyramide de mousse au chocolat et d'orange




_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Août 2005)

Bijour!


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

:affraid: oups j'ai encore cliqué sur le fil passionant :affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bijour!


Bon appétit, 
ou bonne digestion,
c'est selon :rateau:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit,
> ou bonne digestion,
> c'est selon :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

et vas-y que ça s'leche la pomme...
et qu'ça floode...

rhalala... 
z'avez qu'ça a foutre...


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et vas-y que ça s'leche la pomme...
> et qu'ça floode...
> 
> rhalala...
> z'avez qu'ça a foutre...


Bin [...] oui


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

plus que 25


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> plus que 25


25 quoi


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 25 quoi


 c'est le nouveau jeu, faut deviner...


je commence...
alors eeeuuuuh...


...


... jours avant les vacances?


----------



## tantoillane (29 Août 2005)

Moi j'aurais dis, avant de commencer le "bar de floodeurs 3"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est le nouveau jeu, faut deviner...
> 
> 
> je commence...
> ...



... jours à attendre avant le prochain câlin


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

salut la flood tout y roule bien ici


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

25 pages...?


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... jours à attendre avant le prochain câlin


  minutes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... jours à attendre avant le prochain câlin


 ... metres a parcourir avant le prochain bistrot?


mouarf


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... jours à attendre avant le prochain câlin


   ah non ça, c'est pas possible !!!!   

beaucoup trop long


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

On en profite encore un peu...

Coucou à tous, bien mangé ? pas trop dur la reprise avec ce soleil alors qu'on a eu un bô week-end de merde ? MOI SI  !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> minutes...


 et vas-y qu'ça fanfaronne...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

25 verres à boire :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pas trop dur la reprise avec ce soleil alors qu'on a eu un bô week-end de merde ? MOI SI  !


Il était très bien mon week-end  
Juste un peu court, et puis j'ai pas tout fait ce que j'aurais voulu, mais c'est pas par manque de temps  :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

faites comme moi, bossez ps le lundi...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Tiens au fait je poste du labo là  

PS/MP: et non dans 5 jours ça recommence pas, là j'étais en WE à Paris (enfin à Gif) et ça ne se reproduit pas aussi souvent  
_ Y a des jours où je regrette amèrement d'être parti à Lille..._


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Moi je poste de la boutique...
hihi,


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi je poste de la boutique...
> hihi,


boutique de quoi


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> boutique de quoi


 c'est ta journee "je pose des questions"?

tu veux ENCORE qu'on joue aux devinettes? 
 

bon, ok... ben...
chaipas, moi, boutique de sex toys?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Je poste depuis mon iBook au boulot   



PS/MP: désolé pour toi  :rose:


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> boutique de quoi


On a refait nos bureaux dans une vieille boutique qu'on a acheté à Paris. c'était une  ancienne charcuterie, il nous reste encore le vieux rideau de fer ajouré avec la grosse manivelle en bois pour fermer la devanture...


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On a refait nos bureaux dans une vieille boutique qu'on a acheté à Paris. c'était une  ancienne charcuterie, il nous reste encore le vieux rideau de fer ajouré avec la grosse manivelle en bois pour fermer la devanture...


Génial !!    

J'espère que vous avez réussi à supprimer les odeurs  :mouais:    :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On a refait nos bureaux dans une vieille boutique qu'on a acheté à Paris. c'était une  ancienne charcuterie, il nous reste encore le vieux rideau de fer ajouré avec la grosse manivelle en bois pour fermer la devanture...



C'est où?


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!
> 
> J'espère que vous avez réussi à supprimer les odeurs  :mouais:    :rose:



A ba non.
on a encore les saucissons et les abats suspendus aux murs; y'a encore plein de taches de sang. et puis on acceuille les clients sur un billot de boucher pour les couper en rondelles. c'est quand même plus sympa...


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ; faudra que tu penses à passer au magazin d'habillement de l'agence pour prendre ton nouveau costume noir... Et tu me vires cette boucle d'oreille, gamin.



c'est fait, mais je vous préviens, c'est juste que tt le monde sache que je suis coopté (maintenant que je peux voir les zinvisibles), dans 7 jours je repasse en mode normal, je trouve le noir super moche là...
:love: Roberto style ! :love:

D'ailleurs Roberto V, j'ai chopé une chemise tiki avec des bambous parfaite pour la fin d'été et la mi-saison... :love:    


PS: pour ce qui est du Cercle, voir ma signature. Pas grand chose à en dire.


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On a refait nos bureaux dans une vieille boutique qu'on a acheté à Paris. c'était une ancienne charcuterie, il nous reste encore le vieux rideau de fer ajouré avec la grosse manivelle en bois pour fermer la devanture...


Tu me mettras une cote de porc et 100 grammes de mou pour le chat.
Ils sont beaux vos boudins ? Je devrais ptet prendre plutôt de l'andouillette.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PS: pour ce qui est du Cercle, voir ma signature. Pas grand chose à en dire.



ok avec ta signature, faut arreter avec ce truc...
chai meme pas ce que c'est et je m'en cogne, mais ça me lourde d'en entendre parler a chaque coin de thread...


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Ah ouais parceque les  a chaque coins de thread c'est tellement mieux c'est sûr !!!

 :rateau: 

Vive le bar des floodeurs pour sa qualité novatrice !


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok avec ta signature, faut arreter avec ce truc...
> chai meme pas ce que c'est et je m'en cogne, mais ça me lourde d'en entendre parler a chaque coin de thread...


C'est une animation, pour faire parler les gens, donc c'est normal   
Par ailleurs c'est parfaitement hypocrite comme signature, vu que ce sont les membres du cercle (certains) qui en parlent le plus, le mettent dans leur signature et en font ce qu'il est.


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais parceque les  a chaque coins de thread c'est tellement mieux c'est sûr !!!


C'est en effet infiniment mieux


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais parceque les  a chaque coins de thread c'est tellement mieux c'est sûr !!!
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> Vive le bar des floodeurs pour sa qualité novatrice !


 ah mais je suis desole!! je n'utilise jamais les !!! 

ah ça non!!


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Août 2005)

un ptit kikoo en passant


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Notez, que c'est pas parcequ'on cite quelqu'un pour amener à une généralité que l'on affirme que cette personne fait de même....

....


...


Oui oui je laisse le temps à la cogitation faîtes don...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Notez, que c'est pas parcequ'on cite quelqu'un pour amener à une généralité que l'on affirme que cette personne fait de même....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Et sinon, ça va bien, toi?


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Soit dit en passant, on parlerait moins du cercle si ils nous laissaient profiter des services (on va dire ça comme ça hein) de leurs masseuses au lieu de les garder pour eux


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A ba non.
> on a encore les saucissons et les abats suspendus aux murs; y'a encore plein de taches de sang. et puis on acceuille les clients sur un billot de boucher pour les couper en rondelles. c'est quand même plus sympa...


t'as raison, ce petit côté autenthique, c'est ce qui plaît !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Soit dit en passant, on parlerait moins du cercle si ils nous laissaient profiter des services (on va dire ça comme ça hein) de leurs masseuses au lieu de les garder pour eux



Oui, ça tourne un peu en rond cette histoire...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

D'ailleurs moi je parle jamais du cercle !
Je préfère les ananas


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Notez, que c'est pas parcequ'on cite quelqu'un pour amener à une généralité que l'on affirme que cette personne fait de même....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


 je sais bien, mais j'avais envie de brailler un peu, comme ça, pour le plaisir...


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien, mais j'avais envie de brailler un peu, comme ça, pour le plaisir...


restons Français quoi :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> restons Français quoi :mouais:


C'est les aveugles qui braille !

_(non non pas de faute de conjugaison )_


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est les aveugles qui braille !
> 
> _(non non pas de faute de conjugaison )_


Mouaarff


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est où?


Dans le 12ème.
si tu veux l'adresse complete >>>> www.9eme.net
on est en train de faire des travaux, on va mettre des cimaises pour accrocher un peu des tableaux du collectif histoire de faire un peu galerie.
Sinon en ce moment rendez-vous Boulevard Haussman pour voir des vrais grand tableaux de nous...


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

j'ai la tête dans le cul s'est grave!


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la tête dans le cul s'est grave!



c'est grave seulement si tu as des hemoroïdes !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est grave seulement si tu as des hemoroïdes !


et tu t'y connais


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu t'y connais



En quoi ? en tête ? en Cul ? en hemorroïdes ???


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

les 3 non ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Les lapins bleus et roses ça a pas du sucre dans les veines ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Dans le 12ème.
> si tu veux l'adresse complete >>>> www.9eme.net
> on est en train de faire des travaux, on va mettre des cimaises pour accrocher un peu des tableaux du collectif histoire de faire un peu galerie.
> Sinon en ce moment rendez-vous Boulevard Haussman pour voir des vrais grand tableaux de nous...



Le site est sympa, mais lourd à charger...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le site est sympa, mais lourd à charger...


Et je te raconte pas leur charcuterie !  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et je te raconte pas leur charcuterie !  :mouais:



J'ai dit "charger", pas "décharger"


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les lapins bleus et roses ça a pas du sucre dans les veines ?



Nan j'ai arrêter la coco maintenant


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan j'ai arrêter la coco maintenant


la coco mais pas la coquine :mouais:


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la coco mais pas la coquine :mouais:



Nan nan j'suis pas coquine...ni coquette d'ailleurs  ... j'suis juste euh...ben nature quoi...comme le yaourt...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> comme le yaourt...


T'es bulgare ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan j'suis pas coquine...ni coquette d'ailleurs  ... j'suis juste euh...ben nature quoi...comme le yaourt...




On peut donc mettre de la confiture?   :love:


----------



## dool (29 Août 2005)

Arf l'dragu je t'ai déjà boulé aujourd'hui c'est dommage...j'l'aimais bien celle là !!!  

Pour la confiote...sans morceaux c'est possible !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Arf l'dragu je t'ai déjà boulé aujourd'hui c'est dommage...j'l'aimais bien celle là !!!
> 
> Pour la confiote...sans morceaux c'est possible !




C'est la fraise des bois? T'as peur qu'on confonde? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Alors les empêchés du slip, ça usine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les empêchés du slip, ça usine ?





Comme tu vois!


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les empêchés du slip, ça usine ?


Non là on cuisine


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan j'suis pas coquine...ni coquette d'ailleurs  ... j'suis juste euh...ben nature quoi...comme le yaourt...


yaourt sucqué ou non   :mouais: 

bon ok je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

me voici apres un "passionnant" apres-midi !!!!     


comment vont les flodeurs par ici ?


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

zouper et toi


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

hep z'avez vu on peut floofer plus maintenant !!
avant il était possible de poster toutes les 60 secondes et bien maintenant c'est descendu à 45 secondes    :love:


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me voici apres un "passionnant" apres-midi !!!!
> 
> 
> comment vont les flodeurs par ici ?



...ben ça usine dans les slips pour un yaourt suckcé pas bulgare, nature avec des morceaux de fraise dedans.... :mouais:  :rose: ....
à part ça ça à l'air d'aller !
et toi ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Arf l'dragu je t'ai déjà boulé aujourd'hui c'est dommage...j'l'aimais bien celle là !!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

c'est marrant ces gens qui se mettent en mode visibles de temps en temps pour faire croire qu'ils ne sont pas en permanence sur le forum !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> zouper et toi




fatiguées ...... 
des bus, des cons , de tous ce qui me prennent pour l'idiote du village !! :mouais:


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Arf l'dragu je t'ai déjà boulé aujourd'hui c'est dommage...j'l'aimais bien celle là !!!
> 
> Pour la confiote...sans morceaux c'est possible !


rabat ton oreille bouleuse sur moi


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fatiguées ......
> des bus, des cons , de tous ce qui me prennent pour l'idiote du village !! :mouais:



et bien vient discuter avec nous, ça va te remonter le moral :love: 
ici au moins tu es considérée :love: 

et puis pour les cons il n'ya pas grand chose à faire...


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fatiguées ......
> des bus, des cons , de tous ce qui me prennent pour l'idiote du village !! :mouais:



...lààààààà !!!! c fini !..on se détennnnnddd ! yoga!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

ah sur etre considéré dans le bar des floodeurs c'est le must..


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me voici apres un "passionnant" apres-midi !!!!
> 
> 
> comment vont les flodeurs par ici ?


a balle ! et la tête dans le c...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ces gens qui se mettent en mode visibles de temps en temps pour faire croire qu'ils ne sont pas en permanence sur le forum !


Ah les idiots ! Ils ne savent donc pas utiliser un deuxième pseudo ?


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah les idiots ! Ils ne savent donc pas utiliser un deuxième pseudo ?


s'est de la gruge !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment vont les flodeurs par ici ?



Excessivement bien  :love:


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

ho   je suis devenus régisseur de soirée pour mac G


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour les cons il n'ya pas grand chose à faire...


j'ai bien une solution mais elle risque d'être effacé par les modo's   
(se qui ma foi serait on ne peut plus normal)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho   je suis devenus régisseur de soirée pour mac G



Alors qu'est-ce que tu proposes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah sur etre considéré dans le bar des floodeurs c'est le must..




en tous cas me coute bien moins cher etre ici que chez l'opticien dont
il voudrait que je payé de ma poche 50% le  verre en garantie 
et l'association scolaire dont on me donne 3 fois rien pour la reprise des ancien livres 
 et me fait payer les usées a 85% du neuf


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

suffisait de le dire pour que ça repasse en mode invisible


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisait de le dire pour que ça repasse en mode invisible




Je te conseille de regarder ailleurs. Merci.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est de la gruge !



Pourquoi tu dis ça??? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas me coute bien moins cher etre ici que chez l'opticien dont
> ill voudrais que je payé de ma poche 50% le  verre en garantie
> et l'asociation scolaire dont on me donne 3 fois rien pour la reprise des anicein livres  et me fait payer les usées a 85% du neuf


tain ça rigole pas en alsace


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'est-ce que tu proposes ?


ha non je fait juste la régie donc vous faite les soirée et moi je ne fait que resoudre les merdes et organisé les chose pour que sa puisse se faire de la régie quoi le mac que quand tu le cherche tu le trouve pas !mais quand tu a besion de lui bien il est pas là


----------



## Aladdin Sane (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisait de le dire pour que ça repasse en mode invisible


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

c'est fou ce qu'il est facile de faire mouche


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

>


ah t'as un bout de persil là


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

Aladdin Sane a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu dis ça??? :rateau:


par ce que .voilà!


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisait de le dire pour que ça repasse en mode invisible



...je vois ce que tu veux dire  ...
ah ben non je vois pas  
ah si  
ah non  
ah si ......
................


----------



## Aladdin Sane (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah t'as un bout de persil là



Ou çà? (shluurp shluurp) ah ça y'est il est parti!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je vois ce que tu veux dire  ...
> ah ben non je vois pas
> ah si
> ah non
> ...


calmos avec les va-et-viens   chuis toute irritée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

moi je suis toujour en invisible..... 
normal non pour une princess extra-lunaire ?


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> calmos avec les va-et-viens   chuis toute irritée


alors sa s'est chic ! du grand art ! de la finnesse de velouté   
je suis fan.


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> calmos avec les va-et-viens   chuis toute irritée


c la loi de l'abbrasivité = tout frottement produit chaleurs


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis toujour en invisible.....
> normal non pour une princess extra-lunaire ?


 je t'aui vu passer à 17h23


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

normal pour une star du podcast


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c la loi de l'abbrasivité = tout frottement produit chaleurs


on peut dire alors que sonny est un chaud


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non je fait juste la régie donc vous faite les soirée



Alors tu n'as rien vu


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire alors que sonny est un chaud


Sonny est à l'abbrasivité ce que la pomme est à Newton... :love: 
...je vous laisse développer


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

bon je me sauve, j'ai un mal de tête à engrosser une vierge !!
ne me demander pas ce que ça veut dire, je vous dit que j'ai mal au crane !!!! :mouais:


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu n'as rien vu


si mais un bon régisseur se doit de parl é pour ne rien dire quand tous vas pour le mieux.

en général je vois pas grand chose!


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

Sinon si vous avez des CDB en trop, je suis preneur. J'aimerai bien décoller des 5 points disco :rose: 

euhhh vert les CDB


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire alors que sonny est un chaud


37.2 à confirmer


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en général je vois pas grand chose!



Tant mieux ça change


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 37.2 à confirmer


selon la méthode Ogino !!!


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou ce qu'il est facile de faire mouche


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Le premier qui essaie d'avoir confirmation va avoir des problèmes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 37.2 à confirmer



On l'a déjà vu à 51, mais seulement à l'heure de l'Apéro...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Décidément ce cercle est bien mal fréquenté


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui essaie d'avoir confirmation va avoir des problèmes...



Des promesses, toujours des promesses...


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément ce cercle est bien mal fréquenté


et il y fait très chaud aussi ..au moins 37°2


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On l'a déjà vu à 51, mais seulement à l'heure de l'Apéro...



Jamais, le pastis ça fait peuple...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Sonny est à l'abbrasivité ce que la pomme est à Newton... :love:
> ...je vous laisse développer




tu commence fort pour un lundi !!!!    

on a combient des jours pour developper ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément ce cercle est bien mal fréquenté


et encore tu n'as pas vu les accessoires


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Jamais, le pastis ça fait peuple...


éthilisme oui !!!! mais mondain ..toujours avec du pinard


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu n'as pas vu les accessoires


Ben c'est quoi la différence ?
Eux aussi ils ont le pseudo en noir non ?


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je me sauve, j'ai un mal de tête à engrosser une vierge !!
> ne me demander pas ce que ça veut dire, je vous dit que j'ai mal au crane !!!! :mouais:


pareil mais j'ai pas trouvé de vierge!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> et il y fait très chaud aussi ..au moins 37°2




Qui joue Béatrice Dalle ?


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu commence fort pour un lundi !!!!
> 
> on a combient des jours pour developper ?



avec bp de dextérité ça devrait prendre quelques minutes


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> éthilisme oui !!!! mais mondain ..toujours avec du pinard



Excellent choix...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil mais j'ai pas trouvé de vierge!





meme en pleine campagne on trouve toujours une petite eglise


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Excellent choix...




C'est vrai qu'on va pas comparer un Moulin à Vent à un Pastis..., c'est déplacé...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> avec bp de dextérité ça devrait prendre quelques minutes




pé pas , suis dinde moi


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon si vous avez des CDB en trop, je suis preneur. J'aimerai bien décoller des 5 points disco :rose:
> 
> euhhh vert les CDB



Racolage ? c'est pas prohibé par la Charte ce délit ? :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil mais j'ai pas trouvé de vierge!



Reste plus qu'à te tirer sur l'élastique...
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui essaie d'avoir confirmation va avoir des problèmes...


 :hosto: aller on se penche légérement en avant et on fait pas le mioche :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pé pas , suis dinde moi



En celà, sache que tu as parfaitement ta place parmi nous...


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme en pleine campagne on trouve toujours une petite eglise


je ne répondrait pas !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est quoi la différence ?
> Eux aussi ils ont le pseudo en noir non ?


non pas forcément, moi je le garde en noir pour emmerdé GKatarn


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En celà, sache que tu as parfaitement ta place parmi nous...




hooooooooooo       

je sera donc reine des dindons ?


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooooooo
> 
> je sera donc reine des dindons ?


sa fait des années que je bosse sur un scénario "mes couilles sur ton nez sa fait un dindon" 
je cherche encore les acteurs


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooooooo
> 
> je sera donc reine des dindons ?



Tu sais, la place de "reine des..." n'est pas toujours enviable, et puis ici y a beaucoup trop de candidates pour que tu puisses tirer ton épingle du jeu...

Parfois il faut savoir perdre...:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooooooo
> 
> je sera donc reine des dindons ?



Pas tout à fait il manque Bush, il adore les dindes


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non pas forcément, moi je le garde en noir pour emmerdé GKatarn


*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.* 
 :love:


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, la place de "reine des..." n'est pas toujours enviable, et puis ici y a beaucoup trop de candidates pour que tu puisses tirer ton épingle du jeu...
> 
> Parfois il faut savoir perdre...:love:


je vote pour elle et s'est rien que pour te faire chi....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

c'est quoi ce trruc qui suit robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ici y a beaucoup trop de candidates pour que tu puisses tirer ton épingle du jeu...
> 
> Parfois il faut savoir perdre...:love:




mais je perd constamment , raison de plus de ne pas postuler


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je perd constamment , raison de plus de ne pas postuler



Tu as tout à gagner à te démarquer effectivement...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vote pour elle et s'est rien que pour te faire chi....




t'inquietes , il n'est pas mechant .....l
lui manque sa cuisine , on l'as forcé a rendre le tablier....
tu comprendras donc son humeur en ce moment


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce trruc qui suit robertav ?


Le dindon qui fait glouglou ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout à gagner à te démarquer effectivement...



Effectivement sauf que demander tout en sachant qu'on va perdre, ça a un côté vérification de prédiction qui est assez amusant  De là à ouvrir un cabinet de voyance, il y a sans doute une marge


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes , il n'est pas mechant .....l
> lui manque sa cuisine , on l'as forcé a rendre le tablier....
> tu comprendras donc son humeur en ce moment


ah fuck ça va encore etre traiteur ce soir au cercle


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le dindon qui fait glouglou ?


perdu


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

tiens la limite anti-flood est passée à 45 secondes


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes , il n'est pas mechant .....l
> lui manque sa cuisine , on l'as forcé a rendre le tablier....
> tu comprendras donc son humeur en ce moment



Ben non seulement il est pas méchant, mais ça ressemblait quand même vachement à des compliments....:love:

D'autres pourraient prendre ombrage, parce qu'il y avait quand même un contenu à trés fort indice de pénétration...mais c'était pas destiné à ton bunker, ma poulette..


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la limite anti-flood est passée à 45 secondes


 Tu veux rallumer la flamme ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la limite anti-flood est passée à 45 secondes





super !!!!!!!      

qui me prete quelques doigts pour profiter de cette manne


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

peux pas j'me gratte avec


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> super !!!!!!!
> 
> qui me prete quelques doigts pour profiter de cette manne


 pardon?
m'enfin je ne me permettrais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

tampi !!!!!!   
je continuera donc a poster 1 message toutes les 3 minutes !!


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens la limite anti-flood est passée à 45 secondes


coooooooool sa fait 15" de moins


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coooooooool sa fait 15" de moins


teste un deux
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

ah voyez ???


----------



## toys (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah voyez ???


Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 13 352 365 445 secondes. et ceux qui sont pas heureux ils vont se faire voire!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Ben c'est pas dommage, 60 secondes, c'était trop, à mon sens


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas dommage, 60 secondes, c'était trop, à mon sens


 c'est sur, comment exprimer sa vivacite d'esprit quand on limite a 60 sec par post...


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah voyez ???








 :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur, comment exprimer sa vivacite d'esprit quand on limite a 60 sec par post...



Bah, non, mais tu réponds sur 3 forums à la fois, et tu attends 10-20 secondes avant de pouvoir dire ton truc. 45 secondes, c'est bien !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

ca floode sec ici..


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Vous avez 45 secondes pour flooder


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ca floode sec ici..



Rah!!

  :hein:


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

Salut,
Ce soir je me fais soirée pizza install /D

Mon cher et tendre vient de craquer pour un niBook.

J'adore, en 10 jours, c'est la 2e personne que j'équipe en Mac, l'air de ne pas y toucher.


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Rrrhooo !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

???? tu es là ?    :hein:  :rose:  

EDIT: pff ça affiche même pô les caractères japonais    je pourrrai plus trouver mon chien en carton.  :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Soirée honomatopées !  :love:


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

BBBZZZ !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaatchoum  snurffff
oupsS Pardon


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

Il s'appelle IKU-INO.
si vous le voyez...  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore, en 10 jours, c'est la 2e personne que j'équipe en Mac, l'air de ne pas y toucher.




*Pas y toucher à quoi ?*
aux macs ou aux mecs ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Il s'appelle IKU-INO.
> si vous le voyez...  :rose:


'l'est passé d'vant chez moi tout a l'heure j't'appelle si j'le revoie!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

c'est lui?


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> 'l'est passé d'vant chez moi tout a l'heure j't'appelle si j'le revoie!



Si tu le vois, gronde le, car il arrête pas de faire pipi dans les cartons des voisins en ce moment et après il demande des pièces en fesant croire qu'il a été abandonné !!  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas y toucher à quoi ?*
> aux macs ou aux mecs ?




a moi !!!!!!!     

justement , je lui ai declaré faire greve !!!


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui?



nan là c'est son ptit frère décapité par des Iku-Yakusa il y a deux ans.


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan là c'est son ptit frère décapité par des Iku-Yakusa il y a deux ans.


 
Bah c'est pas lui alors


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est pas lui alors



Mais qui est-ce alors?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Pas lui en tout cas


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas lui en tout cas


Peut-être elle...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Non plus !


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Bon je m'ennuie... Et si je floodais ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Tiens oui pourquoi pas ... :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

/me soupire


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Ben y a quoi mon dragon ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Hello!  !


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Bah je suis accro  :love: :love: 
Et là je suis en manque  :rose: :rateau:
/me re-soupire


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'ennuie... Et si je floodais ?


ben ouais, mais y'a pas grand monde. Même le toubar est mort !


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Je crois surtout que je manque de sommeil en fait ce soir  
Pas beaucoup dormi ou alors trop mal


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Hello!  !



Salut diablo et etudiant !


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, mais y'a pas grand monde. Même le toubar est mort !


le toubar ça existe encore ?

Le toubar est peut-être vide mais y'a quelques gens "on-line"


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le toubar ça existe encore ? ?



Bah ouais !


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

* Soupir *


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> * Soupir *


TADAM!


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

héhé


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

floooooooddddd


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> floooooooddddd


 Joël ! ça faisait lontemps !
Alors, pret pour la prérentrée?


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

gros carton en bas dans la rue. Une voiture s'est prise le feu. Il est détruit, comme la voilure, mais il ne semble y avoir que des blessés... ça calme !


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> gros carton en bas dans la rue. Une voiture s'est prise le feu. Il est détruit, comme la voilure, mais il ne semble y avoir que des blessés... ça calme !


C'est du français contemporain? 
Bon j'espère que y'a pas trop de grabuge?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est du français contemporain?
> Bon j'espère que y'a pas trop de grabuge?


le feu ? :mouais:

ben je suis pas du genre vautour à regarder si y'a du sang...


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

TIENS MSN MESSENGER FAIT DES SIENNES...  y avait longtemps mais là la connection est pas nette!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!... 


 Je vais dîner... 
 @+!

 Et pensez à laisser un post chez les users de la nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

bon , bien , je vais vous laisser a votre belle et longue nuit bleu     
moi je vais en faire une orange et jaune*   

bonne nuit !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 















* ma couette , bande de pervers !!!!!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> TIENS MSN MESSENGER FAIT DES SIENNES...  y avait longtemps mais là la connection est pas nette!!!


Chez toi aussi ça met trois heures a ce connecter?


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

les pompiers sont là, enfin


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Joël ! ça faisait lontemps !
> Alors, pret pour la prérentrée?


ça va bastonner sec jeudi!!!


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi aussi ça met trois heures a ce connecter?


moi ç a se connecte pas...



Faut dire aussi que je le lance pas !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi aussi ça met trois heures a ce connecter?



bin le msn officiel connecte pas .. adium a connecté pendant quinze minutes et là c'est en rade ..;   :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi ç a se connecte pas...
> 
> 
> 
> Faut dire aussi que je le lance pas !


  Beh moi ça s'est connecté une fois et non sans mal! là, ça a coupé...vive MSN    :love:


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> 
> Je vais dîner...
> ...



Bonne soirée


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

bon je vais grignoter , je reviens


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous!...
> 
> 
> Je vais dîner...
> ...


Bon appetit!


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , bien , je vais vous laisser a votre belle et longue nuit bleu
> moi je vais en faire une orange et jaune*
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


Bonne nuit


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais grignoter , je reviens


Bon grignotage! 

Fiou !


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

re!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , bien , je vais vous laisser a votre belle et longue nuit bleu
> moi je vais en faire une orange et jaune*
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


 :affraid:

mais qu'est ce qui aurait pu etre orange et jaune 
:affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> re!



bonsoir


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> mais qu'est ce qui aurait pu etre orange et jaune
> :affraid:


Un oeuf ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


me dis je à moi même... :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

:rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)




----------



## cadillac (29 Août 2005)

<150

:style:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

>


tout à fait d'accord!


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

il n'y pas beaucoup de monde ce soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> il n'y pas beaucoup de monde ce soir


y en un qui a mangé de l'ail...?


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

la boitaflood est partie dormir


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> y en un qui a mangé de l'ail...?



qui?


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la boitaflood est partie dormir


DRING DRING DEBOUT !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Plus que quelques minutes


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Les floodeurs ne sont pas revenus de vacances?


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> DRING DRING DEBOUT !!!


hé oh ! j'ai pas commencé ma nuit...


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les floodeurs ne sont pas revenus de vacances?


Si, mais la plupart sont déjà partis dormir, épuisés entre le retour des vacances et la reprise...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Vous êtes où les copains?


----------



## Sloughi (29 Août 2005)

je vous souhaite bonne nuit


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite bonne nuit


Pour ça, ça se passe ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, ça se passe ici


j'ai inscrit l'horloge en moi ...   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

et encore un à embrasser aujourd'hui ! :love:

allez, bonne nuit !


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et encore un à embrasser aujourd'hui ! :love:


i pique


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> i pique


ça se voit que tu n'as jamais fait la bise à un barbu ! 

Bonjour à tous !


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

une petite virée au site anpe et puis je reviens !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite virée au site anpe et puis je reviens !!



 

Bon courage


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

...'lut...
 :sleep:...TDLC ce matin ....  :sleep: 
 :hosto: une intraveineuse de café 100% arabica par pitié !


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

Moi, j'ai un Virtual PC à installer pendant ce temps ! :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (30 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

me revoila, c'est vite fait , moins de 70 offres en tout pour tout   

rien pour moi mais 2 offres pour des amis , autant regarder , 
autant en faire profiter aux autres      



un café oui , meme si j'en suis deja a 5-6


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

rhha, si je trouve  le c*****d qui a osé m' appelé en numero inconnu a 9h du mat, je l'explose...


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

c'était moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'était moi


 
malheur sur toi, et ta descendance jusqu'a la fin du millénaire...
:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

T'as qu'a t'lever, feignasse !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a t'lever, feignasse !


 
vais plutot me recoucher... d'ailleurs.... 
:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

*Clair*
à grands coups de pompes dans le pieux que je te lèverai tout ça !


_Voilà bien le triste résultat d'une société individualiste axée sur le bien être, la consommation et les loisirs dotée de surcroît d'un système éducatif laxiste et conciliant duquel on a retiré les châtiments corporels..._

Le jeune d'aujourd'hui apologise la paresse


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Ouais j'aime pas les femmes passives


----------



## mado (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune d'aujourd'hui apologise la paresse


 
J'ai l'impression que je vais rester jeune longtemps !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Clair*
> à grands coups de pompes dans le pieux que je te lèverai tout ça !
> 
> 
> ...


 

c'est bien ce qu'est enseigné en fac... 

on m'aurait menti ?!?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

>


Mouahahahhahhaaahah l'nioube, hè !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahhahhaaahah l'nioube, hè !


 
 
gnagnagna... la flemme de sauvegarder l'image sur un compte ftp... puis a pas compris... c'est quoi ce truc de merde... le lien est bon pourtant...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

un truc pour pas se faire bouffer la bande passante par les posteurs du bar


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna... la flemme de sauvegarder l'image sur un compte ftp... puis a pas compris... c'est quoi ce truc de merde... le lien est bon pourtant...




*Avec ou sans explications*
tu restes un nioub'


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

J'allais le dire


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Tiens, salut les feignasses


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

c'etait bien cela ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut les feignasses



*Vacancier*
pas feignasse


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

feignasse quoi


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

VIVE LA NIOUBITUDE !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> feignasse quoi



*Et c'est un suisse*
qui me dit ça !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




*Tu n'aimes pas*
la Bourgogne, c'est ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Le salaud il m'a édité !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le salaud il m'a édité !




*Je connais*
ton affection pour Edith


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu n'aimes pas*
> la Bourgogne, c'est ça ?


 Les p'tits gris sont bien meilleurs...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Oh Lumai, David Vincent t'as vu !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les p'tits gris sont bien meilleurs...



Tu crois?






:affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les p'tits gris sont bien meilleurs...



Tiens, moi c'est çà que j'appelle un petit gris    :rateau:


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

Pffff ! Bande d'incultes ! 

Un Bourgogne : 





Et un petit gris :


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ! Bande d'incultes !
> ]



beuuuurk !!!! un truc qui en résumé est un ventre sans pattes et qui en plus est hermaphrodite !!!!
 :sick: ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Un p'tit gris fourré au smarties


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




 :affraid:   ...mon dieu !!!! en plus génétiquement modifié...un croisement d'un gasteropd et de M&M's..... :affraid:


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

Il a grandi en Ukraine celui-là ?


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit gris fourré au smarties




  comment con fourre un gastercargot ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> beuuuurk !!!! un truc qui en résumé est un ventre sans pattes et qui en plus est hermaphrodite !!!!
> :sick: ...




tu m'as piqué mon tapotage de clavier


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

coucou me revoilà


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as piqué mon tapotage de clavier


t'as qu'à tapoter plus vite    :love:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as piqué mon tapotage de clavier



je savais que l'aspect "les modes de reproduction des espèces" t'interesserait sur ce coup là...   

 :rose:.....je suis vraiment aware aujourd'hui....j'aurai pas du mélanger l'arabica avec le prozac..surtout après le guronsan  :mouais:  :sick:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à tapoter plus vite    :love:


oui ! 45 " maintenant

"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes."...
mince c long quand même


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

ben moi , monsieur dame j'effectue un tapotage de clavier avec art     

2 doigts et pas plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou me revoilà




t'as terminé la pause clope café ?


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

sectaire, tu penses aux huit autre un peu :mouais: 

ils doivent s'ennuyer repliés sur eux-mêmes tout transpirant !!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi , monsieur dame j'effectue un tapotage de clavier avec art
> 
> 2 doigts et pas plus



...ben moi aussi...mais ça prend pas plus de 45 "   (même azverc des fôtes)


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben moi aussi...mais ça prend pas plus de 45 "   (même azverc des fôtes)


et bien moi je me sers de mes dix doigts !!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> sectaire, tu penses aux huit autre un peu :mouais:
> 
> ils doivent s'ennuyer repliés sur eux-mêmes tout transpirant !!




...et qui pour se venger tapent sur les touches du bas ( de W à  rien que pour emmerder le monde et ralentir le flood


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi je me sers de mes dix doigts !!


moi aussi ...mais pas pour topoter
  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi je me sers de mes dix doigts !!


moi aussi avec les filles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi je me sers de mes dix doigts !!




tapoteur professionel !!!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi je me sers de mes dix doigts !!


de toutes façons j'ai appri en gendarmerie....


"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes"

rhââââââââ!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi avec les filles



...pas seulement....j'espère ..(pour elle)


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

hummm avec les grosses machines mécanique !!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pas seulement....j'espère ..(pour elle)


ben pas le choix du coup, le reste c'est sans les mains


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hummm avec les grosses machines mécanique !!




 foke je visaulise là !!!!!  ...


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben pas le choix du coup, le reste c'est sans les mains


là aussi 



..et le reste ?..hmmmmm?  
(ça sent le :modo: )


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> foke je visaulise là !!!!!  ...


c'est si vieux


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est si vieux



....   ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

'tain, plus de 24 heures sans net a cause de ces c*** de Wanadoo............


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Pléonasme non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

'lut.....


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, plus de 24 heures sans net a cause de ces c*** de Wanadoo............


menteur tt là hier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pléonasme non ?



mouais.....et meme pas un mot d'explication...........


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> menteur tt là hier !




j'ai eu une heure et demi de connection.....exact....


ps.....?....comment tu le sais, j'ai pas posté.......et je navigue en caché....


----------



## Gregg (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu une heure et demi de connection.....exact....
> 
> 
> ps.....?....comment tu le sais, j'ai pas posté.......et je navigue en caché....



.....je travaille chez wanadoo


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


'lut !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....je travaille chez wanadoo




la gendarmerie est liée a wanadoo ?????  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

wanacon ?


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wanacon ?


..ça répond à Roberta !!!!!  
imagine la guerre du futur ...
"wanadoo a refusé le nom d'utilisateur pour la connexion aux pas de lancements ddes missiles ..veuillez rentrer de nouveau votre nom et votre mot de passe dans 24 h....tuuuut tuuuuut tuuuuuut !!!!"


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

:sleep:.......*bon'ap...*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

les amis.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> les amis.



salut, les vacances furent bonnes....?


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour :love:

Je viens de poster une histoire hallucinante... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3366968#post3366968


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:.......*bon'ap...*



Bonne nuit


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

bijour s'est quoi se bordel il fait trop chaud pour finir la nuit!


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


Heu... pas encore :mouais:

Coucou à tous, mon install de ce matin s'est bien déroulée ! quelle merde que VirtualPC !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

turc de fou, quand meme...........


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour :love:
> 
> Je viens de poster une histoire hallucinante... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3366968#post3366968


hallucinant, c'est le mot 
déjà que j'aimais pas aller en boîte !


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> turc de fou, quand meme...........


Laisse les turcs tranquilles tu veux... même les fous !


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

coucou


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou


mon petit papillon du midi ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour :love:
> 
> Je viens de poster une histoire hallucinante... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3366968#post3366968


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mon petit papillon du midi ! :love:


ouais fin c'est presque la sieste là ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou


  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

gékat je suis pas une feinéante , je fais pas la sieste c'était juste comme ça ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Tiens c'est marrant en ce moment il y a une équipe de France 3 dans l'école, ils tournent le téléfilm "un juge sous influence" à ce qui est écrit sur la porte. A la place des noms des amphis dans le hall y a marqué "cour d'appel", "tribunal de ceci", "tribunale de cela", et plus loin dans les couloirs "loge de bidule" et tout et tout. Par contre j'ai pas vu d'acteur à qui demander un autographe


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gékat je suis pas une feinéante , je fais pas la sieste c'était juste comme ça ...


abindacor, va bosser alors


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gékat je suis pas une feinéante , je fais pas la sieste c'était juste comme ça ...


Et la sieste n'a rien à voir avec la fénantise !!!
Au contraire, ça permet d'améliorer ses capacités de concentration et d'attention et donc son travail  

Comment ça t'es en vacances tu travailles pas ??
Fainéante !!!   :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> abindacor, va bosser alors


je suis un peu en vacances là ... enfin je travaille sur un truc pour un site m'enfin ... 

ps : désolée, mes smileys sont en panne


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

pouet


PS : désolé WebO  Les coups ne m'ont pas améliorés


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

feignasse ! :d


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

:rose: oups, je reviens... ça pousse au portillon :rose:


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

on m'cause?


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> on m'cause?


toi c'est quand tu veux, ou tu veux  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet
> 
> 
> PS : désolé WebO  Les coups ne m'ont pas améliorés



Une ambulance. Vite!


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toi c'est quand tu veux, ou tu veux  :love:  :love:  :love:




   Comment peut-tu dire ça ?      

Oui je sais c'est déplacé mais là ça me pète les c....

Y'en a d'autre que ça amuseras aujourd'hui !!!  



PS : oui je sais !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

arrêtez de causer cul j'en suis tout ébaudit


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Août 2005)

*Bijour!*


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais c'est déplacé mais là ça me pète les c....



 :mouais: un doute affreux mes train !!!????  ...."les c...." ???????


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Bijour!*



'lut !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

spyrooooooo ?????????   

ils ont mis quoi sur la porte de ton cagibi, 
dans lequel tu passes pleins des heures avec des collegues tres sympas   ?


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet
> 
> 
> PS : désolé WebO  Les coups ne m'ont pas améliorés



...va surfer ..c plus   ...les boîtes ça pue et ça fait du mal ! la preuve!!!!  
...remarquee les filles aiment bien les "dur" à cicatrices...ça fait mâle (et mal aussi )


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyrooooooo ?????????
> 
> ils ont mis quoi sur la porte de ton cagibi,
> dans lequel tu passes pleins des heures avec des collegues tres sympas   ?



..DON'T FEED THE FLOODERS !!!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyrooooooo ?????????
> 
> ils ont mis quoi sur la porte de ton cagibi,
> dans lequel tu passes pleins des heures avec des collegues tres sympas   ?


Ben rien, ils nous ont pas invités sur le tournage  
D'ailleurs c'est pas le même batiment.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien, ils nous ont pas invités sur le tournage
> D'ailleurs c'est pas le même batiment.




ben , alor, visiblement n'ont pas besoin d'un dragounet crache-feu


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...remarquee les filles aiment bien les "dur" à cicatrices...ça fait mâle (et mal aussi )



C'est aussi que question d'emplacement  :rateau:, l'arcade cela fait boxe*u*r


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une ambulance. Vite!



Webo tu m'entends ? serre moi la main, ouvre les yeux si ttu m'entend !!!!!!:hosto: 
    :love:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi que question d'emplacement , l'arcade cela fait boxer



...ça fait chieen ?   :mouais:   

...mais sinon oui souvent l'arcade se fait boxer !!!!


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: un doute affreux mes train !!!????  ...."les c...." ???????


oui il a raison les c...      :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça fait chieen ?   :mouais:
> 
> ...mais sinon oui souvent l'arcade se fait boxer !!!!



Voilà, c'est corrigé ! :rose:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est corrigé ! :rose:


'tain, dire que ça fait chien à une panthère noire !!! gonflée !!! :mouais:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, dire que ça fait chien à une panthère noire !!! gonflée !!! :mouais:



..féline polymorphe....
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

*Madooooooooooooooooooooooo!,*
t'as du courier...., désolé..........


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..féline polymorphe....
> :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:



Il y a des costumes de poulpe qui se perdent :mouais: :modo: Grandes ou petites tailles ? :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'as du courier...., désolé..........


Toi tu sors


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Madooooooooooooooooooooooo!,*
> t'as du courier...., désolé..........



Encore des soucis de pop-up?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu sors


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..féline polymorphe....
> :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:


qui toi     :hein: 

comprend rien... :hein:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> qui toi     :hein:
> 
> comprend rien... :hein:



...  houla! :casse:  :hosto: ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> qui toi     :hein:
> 
> comprend rien... :hein:




en plus de me piquer mon tapotage clavier , on me pique aussi mon moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

c'est quand que je vais gagner au loto au mieu de rouver un boulot?   

depuis ce matin, 8h30 , heure a laquelle fiston s'est levé il m'a demandé:

-un sket
-des palmes (pour nager sous l'eau   )
-une VRAI moto
-un chien
-un ballon immense pour sauter dessus
.....
....

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis ce matin, 8h30 , heure a laquelle fiston s'est levé il m'a demandé:
> 
> -un sket
> -des palmes (pour nager sous l'eau   )
> ...


Il essaie tout ce qu'il peut, comme ça il sait que tu finiras par l'acheter son jeu Game Cube


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il essaie tout ce qu'il peut, comme ça il sait que tu finiras par l'acheter son jeu Game Cube




c'etait mario tennis et il l'a eu pour son annif


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait mario tennis et il l'a eu pour son annif



inscrit le à la mine pour lui apprendre la vie !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

achetes-lui un chien que tu shooteras comme un ballon avant de l'écraser a moto, puis une fois plat faudra choisir entre les palmes et le skate


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand que je vais gagner au loto au mieu de rouver un boulot?
> 
> depuis ce matin, 8h30 , heure a laquelle fiston s'est levé il m'a demandé:
> 
> ...



je peux mettre les mien avec?

un eos 350 ou un 20D 
une carte son digi 002 avec une controle 8
et s'est tout
merci maman!!!!


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: un doute affreux mes train !!!????  ...."les c...." ???????



Les couettes m'enfin  Vieux pervers !


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> jeu Game Cube



  :hein:    :hein: tien le l'est mi ou ma game cube?   :hein:    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je peux mettre les mien avec?




rajoute pas stp     

deja que j'ai pas encore avalé le coup de MON annif 
tu sais bien quoi il acheté bioman pour LUI


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les couettes m'enfin  Vieux pervers !



....  ..ah ben non justement ....si ct vrai j'aurai de suite su que c par les couettes que ça s'attrappe les petites lapines bleues ( :mouais:    ...j'ai un doute aussi sur l'interprétation de mes propos là )....

.donc vieux certes....mais pervers ..non ...encore vert je dirai...très vert !!!!!      :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deja que j'ai pas encore avalé le coup de MON annif
> tu sais bien quoi il acheté bioman pour LUI


Ah non tiens j'ai pas suivi ça


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rajoute pas stp
> 
> deja que j'ai pas encore avalé le coup de MON annif
> tu sais bien quoi il acheté bioman pour LUI


oui sa fait mal !

et il ta offert un beau cadeaux au moins!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah non tiens j'ai pas suivi ça




fifille a eu de l'argent 
fiston en a eu pour un peu plus que l'argent de fifille
bioman s'est acheté un yamamachin

et moi ..... une soirée macdo/ciné special enfant !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille a eu de l'argent
> fiston en a eu pour un peu plus que l'argent de fifille
> bioman s'est acheté un yamamachin
> 
> et moi ..... une soirée macdo/ciné special enfant !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



quoi on vas lui faire changé de couleur a bioman !
se seras jaune devant marron derriere !


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille a eu de l'argent
> fiston en a eu pour un peu plus que l'argent de fifille
> bioman s'est acheté un yamamachin
> 
> et moi ..... une soirée macdo/ciné special enfant !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



...ben fallait prendre un happy meal ...ya un joujou dedans     

..(je rigole mais c dur!!!!!.:rose:.mais je rigole       )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben fallait prendre un happy meal ...ya un joujou dedans




tu as des dons de madame soleil sans le savoir : 
fiston m'a offert 1 des petits poisson qu'il y avait dans sa boite happy meal !!!


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as des dons de madame soleil sans le savoir :
> fiston m'a offert 1 des petits poisson qu'il y avait dans sa boite happy meal !!!


s'est un cadeaux du coeur il vaut tout l'or du monde (quoi que faut pas nous prendre pour des con non plus entre un poisson mac do et tout l'or du monde le choix est vite fait)


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as des dons de madame soleil sans le savoir :
> fiston m'a offert 1 des petits poisson qu'il y avait dans sa boite happy meal !!!



.....Mwouarrrrhhhh     .... :rose: pardon !   
mais bon je dis rien ...j'ai bien passer une st valentin à finir là bas aussi ..faute d'avoir réservé un resto ....heureusement que je suis encore très vert .....pour le cadeau    
(mon dieu comment ai-je pu écrire ça  ...c pire que le mac do !!!! )


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi ..... une soirée macdo/ciné special enfant !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Bande d'ingrats   


PS: tu oublies le Vuitton


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un cadeaux du coeur il vaut tout l'or du monde (quoi que faut pas nous prendre pour des con non plus entre un poisson mac do et tout l'or du monde le choix est vite fait)



...chiche....(je vois d'ici la gueule du gosse  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'ingrats
> 
> 
> PS: tu oublies le Vuitton




haa quoi merci encore :love: mais , si sa te derange pas, 
la prochaine fois tu pourrais m'offrire celui d'hermes ?   


au moins je suis sure: fifille ne le piquera pas , c'est pour les "vieilles" ces choses là !!!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au moins je suis sure: fifille ne le piquera pas , c'est pour les "vieilles" ces choses là !!!



....oui mais ça se revend super bien au marché noir !!!!  et ça payerait un i-pod U2, un powerbook et keke babioles....    
méfies toi , dors avec le sac !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....oui mais ça se revend super bien au marché noir !!!!  et ça payerait un i-pod U2, un powerbook et keke babioles....
> méfies toi , dors avec le sac !!!!





il vaut aussi cher que cela le sac kelly ????


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...chiche....(je vois d'ici la gueule du gosse  )


avec tout l'or du monde il vas vite oublié le fait que je l'es vexé en ne prenand pas le poisson (quand s'est petit sa oublie vite   surtout avec 1 playstation 3 et une moto des palmes ...........


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il vaut aussi cher que cela le sac kelly ????


passe des photos a un expert ! tu verras bien


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avec tout l'or du monde il vas vite oublié le fait que je l'es vexé en ne prenand pas le poisson (quand s'est petit sa oublie vite   surtout avec 1 playstation 3 et une moto des palmes ...........



...je vois que tu sais comment marche ces petites bêtes là


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je vois que tu sais comment marche ces petites bêtes là


je suis issue d'une famille a ralonge et on continue encore a la rolongé en plus!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis issue d'une famille a ralonge et on continue encore a la rolongé en plus!



...ehhh oui, malgrè qu'on sait que c chiant, que ça coûte cher, que c'est ingrat, que ça devient grand et con ...ben on en fait quand même....
   
c'est ça la beauté de l'absurdité, la joie du paradoxe....


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ehhh oui, malgrè qu'on sait que c chiant, que ça coûte cher, que c'est ingrat, que ça devient grand et con ...ben on en fait quand même....
> 
> c'est ça la beauté de l'absurdité, la joie du paradoxe....


ha non le pire s'est que apres moi quand ils ont vue le résultat, ils en ont pris des tous fait, un tout fait, puis apres pour des raison x et y ya la voisinne qui est venue a la maison donc on s'est retrouvé a etre 5 enfants deux parents et pas mal de potes a trainé dans la maison autant dire que c'était un peut la teuf !


bon dans tout ça s'est l'heure de faire un tour bon a plus tard les amiches


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

a plut'


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haa quoi merci encore :love: mais , si sa te derange pas,
> la prochaine fois tu pourrais m'offrire celui d'hermes ?



Ok, pour un trismégiste


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour un trismégiste


T'as fini de dire des gros mots


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as fini de dire des gros mots



...ça doit être un truc vachement dég parce que moi même, vieux et pervers , quoique vert (très vert)   je ne sais pas ce qouiqu'est-ce comme bizarerie exotique interdite...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)




----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

...jolies moustaches....


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

y'a eu des trucs intéressant de dit ? :mouais: 
parce que j'ai pas envie de me cogner les pages à relire !!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a eu des trucs intéressant de dit ? :mouais:
> parce que j'ai pas envie de me cogner les pages à relire !!



Bonne question , merci de l'avoir posée ..


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a eu des trucs intéressant de dit ? :mouais:
> parce que j'ai pas envie de me cogner les pages à relire !!



...boooh non ...Roberta c fé eu ! Elle a eu une merde macdo à la place de tout l'or du monde, Tibo a sorti une connerie vachement culturée et Lepurfils des moustaches de la mort qui tuent ...sinon ça va le tournage avec Marc dorcel ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...jolies moustaches....



Oui, mais aucun rapport


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a eu des trucs intéressant de dit ? :mouais:
> parce que j'ai pas envie de me cogner les pages à relire !!




*Ça mérite pas*
que tu te fasses violence l'ami


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais aucun rapport



..;ahhh ben moi les rapports ..je les préfere fréquent et longs...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ... ...sinon ça va le tournage avec Marc dorcel ?




pour ne pas faillir a ma reputation   ......

qui est encore ce mec ?  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas faillir a ma reputation   ......
> qui est encore ce mec ?  :rose:




*C'est un coquin*
qui a un chateau


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

z'ai un doute , mais alors un tres tres tres gros doute  :rose: 

est que lila z"est un homme ou une fifille ?


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça doit être un truc vachement dég parce que moi même, vieux et pervers , quoique vert (très vert)   je ne sais pas ce qouiqu'est-ce comme bizarerie exotique interdite...



Je vais finir par croire que j'ai tapé juste avec ces mots doux !!!   Tu fais le défi de le dire le plus souvent possible c'est ça ???!!! 


Bon, là je suis jaune, bleue, verte, violette...y'a pas a dire la peinture ça relaxe !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> z'ai un doute , mais alors un tres tres tres gros doute  :rose:
> 
> est que lila z"est un homme ou une fifille ?



Pareil que moi ... tu sauras au moment voulu ..


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais le défi de le dire le plus souvent possible c'est ça ???!!!
> 
> méthode



...méthode Couet ....


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je suis jaune, bleue, verte, violette...y'a pas a dire la peinture ça relaxe !



Surtout sur corps ..


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> JBon, là je suis jaune, bleue, verte, violette...y'a pas a dire la peinture ça relaxe !


 :rose: Rrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah le fantasme :rose: 

une femme pleine de peinture :mouais: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout sur corps ..



Ouais enfin pour le coup c'est pas très artistique ma fresque corporelle finale !! Des taches disséminées on peut appelé ça de l'art moderne ou bien ???   

Lila, repète le plusieurs fois d'un coup alors...ça sera plus efficace   :love:

Cresson : 





			
				Semac a dit:
			
		

> une femme pleine de peinture


Une quoi ????  femme ??? ah nan y'a erreur là ... moi c'est Marcel !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin pour le coup c'est pas très artistique ma fresque corporelle finale !! Des taches disséminées on peut appelé ça de l'art moderne ou bien ???
> 
> Lila, repète le plusieurs fois d'un coup alors...ça sera plus efficace   :love:



...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert

...je suis vert


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin pour le coup c'est pas très artistique ma fresque corporelle finale !! Des taches disséminées on peut appelé ça de l'art moderne ou bien ???



Conceptuel même ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Des taches disséminées on peut appeler ça de l'art moderne ou bien ???


Je sais pas... photo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert
> 
> ...je suis vert



Puis-je ? ...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte

...je suis verte


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Une quoi ????  femme ??? ah nan y'a erreur là ... moi c'est Marcel !!!  :rateau:


Marcel... le routier, ahhaaaaaaa merde :mouais: j'ai cru, tant pis pour moi


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je ? ...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte...je suis verte
> 
> ...je suis verte



ça a été laborieux !!!!


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas... photo ?


j'suis d'accord...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ça a été laborieux !!!!



Oui, mais ce n'est pas gagné  Prions encore notre verdure bien-aimée


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Des taches disséminées on peut appelé ça de l'art moderne ou bien ???



..mixomatose ????:hosto:   :affraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'suis d'accord...




pas en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Une quoi ????  femme ??? ah nan y'a erreur là ... moi c'est Marcel !!!  :rateau:


Marcel le lapin ?  :mouais:

Ou tu veux dire que tu portes un marcel et donc c'est là que sont les taches ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Marcel le lapin ?  :mouais:
> 
> Ou tu veux dire que tu portes un marcel et donc c'est là que sont les taches ?


Spyro :love: le dragon qui fait greuh ... pas meuh :love:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Marcel le lapin ?  :mouais:
> 
> Ou tu veux dire que tu portes un marcel et donc c'est là que sont les taches ?



...oui !!!! et qu'as-tu mangé ce midi ?
pas toi ...Elle


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> pas en ce qui me concerne


oui, mais t'as beau avoir un avatar Belmondo, nous sommes 2 contre 1 alors la ramène pas !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais t'as beau avoir un avatar Belmondo, nous sommes 2 contre 1 alors la ramène pas !!!




Tu connais pas ami alain ? fait attention ! Tous les deux, on a fait un sejour en Sicile, on n'a pas peur !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Spyro :love: le dragon qui fait greuh ... pas meuh :love:



Sauf quand il a la grippe ...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas ami alain ? fait attention ! Tous les deux, on a fait un sejour en Sicile, on n'a pas peur !


ouai enfin, ils ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient nos charmants compères !! :rose: 

une baffe et au lit, enfin à l'hospice !! non mais :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais t'as beau avoir un avatar Belmondo, nous sommes 2 contre 1 alors la ramène pas !!!



Allez je me mets du côté de bebel !


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

R U L E A U


Héhé keske je suis drole  
Dommage que personne ne comprendra  
_Sauf toi bien sûr   :love:_


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> R U L E A U
> 
> 
> Héhé keske je suis drole
> ...


  

/me se la pète sur sa bécane     :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouai enfin, ils ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient nos charmants compères !! :rose:
> 
> une baffe et au lit, enfin à l'hospice !! non mais :mouais:




Tu fais dans l'eugenisme....?
Je vous conseille le tres bon livre de Herman Hesse, 'Eloge de la Vieillesse'


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans l'eugenisme....?


Tu confonds avec le jeunisme


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans l'eugenisme....?
> Je vous conseille le tres bon livre de Herman Hesse, 'Eloge de la Vieillesse'


quel rapport avec l'eugénisme


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me mets du côté de bebel !




Ough, ough, ough, ough !


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds avec le jeunisme



..le Djeun'isme on dit


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quel rapport avec l'eugénisme




Je cite : 
'L'eugénisme pose de sérieuses questions éthiques car il implique une sélection portant nécessairement une part de subjectivité, et une part de contrainte (ne serait-ce que contre les individus écartés, ou à l'égard des individus sommés de se reproduire, voire de se reproduire avec telle personne et nulle autre).'

Ne m'envoie pas a l'hospice, s'il te plait !


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

...bon c pas tout ..faut que j'aille changer ma couche !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ough, ough, ough, ough !



On dirait l'orang-outang de ma grand-mère ...   

Mais sinon on vaincra comme il se doit !


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je cite :
> 'L'eugénisme pose de sérieuses questions éthiques car il implique une sélection portant nécessairement une part de subjectivité, et une part de contrainte (ne serait-ce que contre les individus écartés, ou à l'égard des individus sommés de se reproduire, voire de se reproduire avec telle personne et nulle autre).'


Bebel il est encore capable de se reproduire ?  :hein:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bebel il est encore capable de se reproduire ?  :hein:



Telle est la question ! 

"Mais qui pourra l'arreter ? Moi, commissaire Rozen, de la brigade d'intervention !"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que moi ... tu sauras au moment voulu ..




toi maintenant je sais


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je cite :
> 'L'eugénisme pose de sérieuses questions éthiques car il implique une sélection portant nécessairement une part de subjectivité, et une part de contrainte (ne serait-ce que contre les individus écartés, ou à l'égard des individus sommés de se reproduire, voire de se reproduire avec telle personne et nulle autre).'
> 
> Ne m'envoie pas a l'hospice, s'il te plait !


non mais je sais ce qu'est l'eugénisme, c'est la recherche de l'amélioration de la race génétiquement, mais je vois pas le rapport avec le vieux Bebel !! il est vieux, il est vieux point, à l'hospice, merde alors


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert...je suis vert
> 
> ...je suis vert




donc homme


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"transversalité"_ n'est certainement pas à prendre au sens sexuel, c'est dommage sinon j'aurai compris tout de suite.


Bonne _rentrée_


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc homme


j'ai eu la même réflexion


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc homme



Oui mais alors que fais-tu du post de Tibo qui a suivi ????  
En es-tu vraiment sûre ???
Beaucoup de gens sont "sus-pects" ici !     

:love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors que fais-tu du post de Tibo qui a suivi ????


Ah tibo moi je me pose pas la questoin hein, on saura quand on la/le verra !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi maintenant je sais



On t'a peut-être induite en erreur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors que fais-tu du post de Tibo qui a suivi ????
> En es-tu vraiment sûre ???
> Beaucoup de gens sont "sus-pects" ici !
> 
> :love:




hoooooo toi tu es priéE d'aller au coin et pas me fonfonfre* mes idées !!!!     

tibo elle est une femme , si si madame le lapin !!!      



* j'ai bien dis fonfonfre , c'est pas un derapage de tapotage


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'a peut-être induite en erreur !


T'es sûr que c'est pas horreur en l'occurence ?


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Certes, Tibo est du bon côté (vive nous ) ; mais elle a repris le post de lila comme si elle voulais dire que Lila avais fait une faute de genre !!!!!!! Parlait-elle pour elle ou pour Lila ???
hin hin hin !    

I'm diabolique !

 :rateau:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de gens sont "sus-pects" ici !
> 
> :love:


moi j'aime être sus-pecté


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Certes, Tibo est du bon côté (vive nous )


Coté marcel ?  

pitin je comprends rien à ça quoi vous racontez ici moi  :hein: :rateau:


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime être sus-pecté



Ben oui mais toi t'es un mec et on le sais alors c'est normal tout ça !!!!   :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est pas horreur en l'occurence ?



Je note ...


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Coté marcel ?
> 
> pitin je comprends rien à ça quoi vous racontez ici moi  :hein: :rateau:



Ouais c'est ça ! Retourne le marcel et tu comprendra mieux !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Coté marcel ?
> 
> pitin je comprends rien à ça quoi vous racontez ici moi  :hein: :rateau:




parfait, tu peux rentrer dans mon cercle


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait, tu peux rentrer dans mon cercle


Allons ! 
Spyro est un dindon (de la farce ?) à la rigueur, mais pas une dinde !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons !
> Spyro est un dindon (de la farce ?) à la rigueur, mais pas une dinde !



Jaloux ...?


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

:rose:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

bon amis floodeurs, bonne soirée...
je rentre dans mas triste maison sans mac !!!!! :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon amis floodeurs, bonne soirée...
> je rentre dans mas triste maison sans mac !!!!! :rose:




de mon cote, je rentre ce soir, enfin demain matin...personne ne veut venir me prendre a l'aeroport ? a Roissy je precise !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> de mon cote, je rentre ce soir, enfin demain matin...personne ne veut venir me prendre a l'aeroport ? a Roissy je precise !




et tu me ramenes un joli cadeau ?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> de mon cote, je rentre ce soir, enfin demain matin...personne ne veut venir me prendre a l'aeroport ? a Roissy je precise !


Pas de chance !
Moi je rentre demain soir, et je suis sur Champigny/Marne !  
Et en plus je suis en TGV...


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons !
> Spyro est un dindon (de la farce ?)




Ah ben non!!! :affraid: Ca va pas être possible    :hein: .....  ..... Je suis allergique aux plumes :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu me ramenes un joli cadeau ?


Tu préfères quoi ? 
String, porte-jarretelles, guépière, fouet, menottes ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères quoi ?
> String, porte-jarretelles, guépière, fouet, menottes ?  :love:




ça t'arrive d'offrir une connerie tout simple sans connotation sexuelles?    :casse:  :modo:  :bebe:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça t'arrive d'offrir une connerie tout simple sans connotation sexuelles?    :casse:  :modo:  :bebe:


Ben tu m'as jamais demandé autre chose ?  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

genre un sac hello kitty?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

c'est bien, ça, un sac hello kitty, nan?
c'est sans connotation sexuelle, pas vrai?

hein, alors j'ai bon, j'ai bon???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu m'as jamais demandé autre chose ?  :love:





forcement : je t'ai jamais RIEN demandé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, ça, un sac hello kitty, nan?
> c'est sans connotation sexuelle, pas vrai?
> 
> hein, alors j'ai bon, j'ai bon???




si vraiment tu y tiens pour le sac : kelly, pas kitty


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

hello kelly?
connais pas...


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement : je t'ai jamais RIEN demandé


Fallait pas le dire !  :love:
Et puis de toute façon, tu ne veux pas me recevoir !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu me ramenes un joli cadeau ?




oui, tu veux quoi ? tu sais a NY a part des hamburgers, des gros 4*4 ou des policiers....


----------



## mikoo (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères quoi ?
> String, porte-jarretelles, guépière, fouet, menottes ?  :love:



La référence en matière de fouet, c'est la marque "évidence".  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu veux quoi ? tu sais a NY a part des hamburgers, des gros 4*4 ou des policiers....




j'hesite entre  les  gros 4*4 ou des policiers ..... tu me conseilles quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

un policier, ça peut toujours servir, tandis qu'un 4x4 c'est moins sur  

en plus ils ont des chemisettes et des casquettes et des chewing-gums fournis ! 
Oui, c'est la vérité !


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

Un policier dans un 4*4 !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un policier dans un 4*4 !



euh... david hasselhoff ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un policier dans un 4*4 !




suis trop gatée là d'un coup !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> euh... david hasselhoff ?


 t'es fou toi... kit n'a jamais ete un gros 4*4


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

www.ariped.com/images/hasselhoff.png

il mérite son 4x4, moi je trouve, pov' tit gars sans 4x4 ! Bande de méchants !

PS : Pas de lien direct, c'est pas pour les novices, vous savez bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> www.ariped.com/images/hasselhoff.png
> 
> il mérite son 4x4, moi je trouve, pov' tit gars sans 4x4 ! Bande de méchants !




je me rappelais pas qu'il avait autant des poils :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

du mal à insérer des images guytan ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> www.ariped.com/images/hasselhoff.png
> 
> il mérite son 4x4, moi je trouve, pov' tit gars sans 4x4 ! Bande de méchants !
> 
> PS : Pas de lien direct, c'est pas pour les novices, vous savez bien


 oh pineze... je garde!!!


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Faut aller voir Bob l'éponge au ciné (au l'acheter en DVD)  
C'est LE film qui vous fera aimer david hasselhoff - sans rire


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> du mal à insérer des images guytan ?



nan, mais je suis sous IE


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> nan, mais je suis sous IE


 v'la la honte...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

hi hi !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Enfin, j'ai FF, Opera8, Safari (pas la version du jour, ok...), mais là, maintenant, je suis sous IE


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ai FF, Opera8, Safari (pas la version du jour, ok...), mais là, maintenant, je suis sous IE




t'as besoin de faires les muscles ?   

bon ramage


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ai FF, Opera8, Safari (pas la version du jour, ok...), mais là, maintenant, je suis sous IE


 il a Firefox et il est sous IE... 

mais c'est encore plus la teuhon!!!   

(personne a vu ce smilie qui se tient la tete a deux mains d'un air las? pas moyen de mettre la main dessus...)


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> nan, mais je suis sous IE


Keske ça change ? Il manquait juste le "http://" dans tes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

peut etre....


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut etre....


 si spyro le dit...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

/me vote spyro moins con que la moyenne (personnellement inclus)


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> si spyro le dit...


Elle répondait à ta question banane !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Keske ça change ? Il manquait juste le "http://" dans tes  tout à l'heure  :p :p[/QUOTE]
> remarque si, ça change quelquechose!!!
> c'est v'la la honte c'est tout!! :D


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * guytantakul vote spyro moins con que la moyenne (personnellement inclus)


C'est pas une bonne politique de voter avec la minorité  
Ou alors à vbulletin secret


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle répondait à ta question banane !


 ah ouais en effet, j'ai le neurone un peu lent la...
ben c'est gentil mais c'est pas ça robertav...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle répondait à ta question banane !




il en a qui pouvent nous battre a plates coutures ,
 n'est pas spyro ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en a qui pouvent nous battre a plates coutures ,
> n'est pas spyro ?


 moquez vous, raillez, allez-y...
j'm'en fous, drapé dans ma dignité comme je suis ça ne peut pas m'atteindre...


et pis a ma decharge, on peut pas dire que le smilie ressemble a ce dont je parlais...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en a qui pouvent nous battre a plates coutures ,
> n'est pas spyro ?



Pouvons nous pouffer ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

/me s'excuse pour toutes les malversations du jour  

Bonsoir les filles et les gars !


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pouvons nous pouffer ?


Ou peut glousser.


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

Puis je tousser ?
Non Guytan, ne te place pas derrière moi quand je dis çà !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut glousser.


 fais gaffe, mon neurone a redemarre, j'ai pige l'allusion!!  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, mon neurone a redemarre, j'ai pige l'allusion!!  :hein:


Le jour où tu le crames t'es mal ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

mamannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
je peux avoir un cerf volant pour noel ?????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où tu le crames t'es mal ! :love:


 en fait je le mets au frigo toutes les nuits... je fais gaffe il est plus sous garantie... 
au pire j'en acheterai un de rechange a casto...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, mon neurone a redemarre, j'ai pige l'allusion!!  :hein:


J'ai bien fait alors    

Et le titre du post, t'as compris le titre du post ?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mamannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> je peux avoir un cerf volant pour noel ?????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


J'en ai qui ne sert plus moi. 
Une voile delta, qui va très bien ! (violette/bleu/orange). Très bon état !  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait alors
> 
> Et le titre du post, t'as compris le titre du post ?


  

v'la l'blaireau!
j'avais meme pas vu qu'il y avait un titre... 

ben si c'est comme ca, je file a l'apero, je reviendrai plus tard, si ca se trouve ça ira mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai qui ne sert plus moi.
> Une voile delta, qui va très bien ! (violette/bleu/orange). Très bon état !  :love:




c'est ça !!!!!       

et je vais où envoyer fiston le faire voler ton truc    

en pleine avenue sur le rails du tramway ?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et je vais où envoyer fiston le faire voler ton truc
> 
> en pleine avenue sur le rails du tramway ?


T'as qu'à venir chez nous ! 
Il y a plein de grands espaces libres dans le Jura. :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

juste un petit message à passer ... si vous ne me voyez plus ici, c'est que je me suis jetée par ma fenêtre du 1er , ou que je suis en asile, ou encore que je suis morte de connerie interposée ... 


j'en peu plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit message à passer ... si vous ne me voyez plus ici, c'est que je me suis jetée par ma fenêtre du 1er , ou que je suis en asile, ou encore que je suis morte de connerie interposée ...
> 
> 
> j'en peu plus


 popopop, pas de blues, pas de blues...
quand ya un probleme ya une solution...
je dis ça c'est con, mais ça m'a souvent aidé mine de rien...


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> popopop, pas de blues, pas de blues...
> quand ya un probleme ya une solution...
> je dis ça c'est con, mais ça m'a souvent aidé mine de rien...


hum si je calcule ... 11 ans et demi ... ça se fini quand une crise de p'tit con ( petit mais sa connerie est grande ) ...


ça peut paraître con comme ça , vous me direz "on a tous vécu" ça ... mais non ... là je peux plus


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit message à passer ... si vous ne me voyez plus ici, c'est que je me suis jetée par ma fenêtre du 1er , ou que je suis en asile, ou encore que je suis morte de connerie interposée ...
> j'en peu plus


Allons, allons, tu passes à la maison (je sais c'est pas la porte à côté), on se fait une soirée et après le gros nuage sera parti ! :love:
Allez.. un petit bisou tendre. :rose:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...


Viens raconter tes soucis à tonton Spyro  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à venir chez nous !
> Il y a plein de grands espaces libres dans le Jura. :love:




Vive le Jura libre


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, tu passes à la maison (je sais c'est pas la porte à côté), on se fait une soirée et après le gros nuage sera parti ! :love:
> Allez.. un petit bisou tendre. :rose:


merci  

je te jure si j'avais un endroit où aller j'irai ... vite ...


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum si je calcule ... 11 ans et demi ... ça se fini quand une crise de p'tit con ( petit mais sa connerie est grande ) ...


Cà peut durer longtemps... 




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça peut paraître con comme ça , vous me direz "on a tous vécu" ça ... mais non ... là je peux plus


La meilleure solution dans ce cas, c'est un grand bol d'air. Mais du vrai ! Montagne, mer, campagne, peu importe, mais un endroit qui te réconcilie avec cette planète.


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà peut durer longtemps...
> 
> 
> La meilleure solution dans ce cas, c'est un grand bol d'air. Mais du vrai ! Montagne, mer, campagne, peu importe, mais un endroit qui te réconcilie avec cette planète.


ah ouais ... et je remue le bout de mon nez et hop ? ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je te jure si j'avais un endroit où aller j'irais ... vite ...


Mais pourquoi diable suis je parti à Lille ?      :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

j'aimerais contribuer les enfants, mais remonter le moral de quelqu'un sur internet j'ai du mal à y croire, desolé...
le coeur y est, mais ça me parait improbable...

si ton probleme, maiwen, c'est que t'as un petit frere qui te casse les c..., ben...
je sais pas quoi te dire...

surtout que je te connais pas...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ... et je remue le bout de mon nez et hop ? ...


Ça je peux t'apprendre  

(voir ici)


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Salut les gens !  :love:
Fiou, je reviens d'un concours de sciences po, j'ai les neurones en compote 
Et demain je pars m'installer dans mon appart à Angers... 
Vendredi, rentrée  de prépa :sick


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça je peux t'apprendre
> 
> (voir ici)





affligeant...


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens !  :love:
> Fiou, je reviens d'un concours de sciences po, j'ai les neurones en compote
> Et demain je pars m'installer dans mon appart à Angers...
> Vendredi, rentrée  de prépa :sick


dans TON appart ? ... !!!!! mais tu viens d'avoir ton bac !!! 


non mais c'est pas possible ça    :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans TON appart ? ... !!!!! mais tu viens d'avoir ton bac !!!
> 
> 
> non mais c'est pas possible ça    :hein:


Ben.....


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben.....


tu m'excuses hein mais ... ça me met en rogne  


mais sinon ça va mieux ... la bonne musique ça me réussi    :love:


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens !  :love:
> Fiou, je reviens d'un concours de sciences po, j'ai les neurones en compote


Ba oui ca doit chauffer dans ton casque noir en plastique...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Et mes tours de magie non ?  

_T'écoutes quoi comme bonne musique ?_


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba oui ca doit chauffer dans ton casque noir en plastique...


J l'ai enlevé... suis pas con 
bon, par contre, j'ai pas réussi à enlever le slip en plastique doublé latex/similicuir :rateau:
collé depuis trop logtemps


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J l'ai enlevé... suis pas con
> bon, par contre, j'ai pas réussi à enlever le slip en plastique doublé latex/similicuir :rateau:
> collé depuis trop logtemps


cuila?


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _T'écoutes quoi comme bonne musique ?_


je peux pas dire c'est secret défense ...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> cuila?


Non, celui ça c'est celui des petits troufions que je commande et que je violes 
Plutot ça moi:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et demain je pars m'installer dans mon appart à Angers...


Ce serait pas une chambre d'étudiant ton appart ?


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas une chambre d'étudiant ton appart ?


Non, c'est un petit studio avec cuisine et salle de bain... 25m carrés


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un petit studio avec cuisine et salle de bain... 25m carrés


bon tu te tais maintenant !


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon tu te tais maintenant !


Je suis d'accord avec maiwen


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Bon.... ben je dis plus rien alors... 
Mais j'y suis pour rien moi, si vous êtes déprimés, les copains :rose:


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

je suis ni déprimée ni copain


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Juste un peu chieuse quoi  
_Aïe pas taper  _


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Ouais ben c'est pas le tout mais moi je vais me pieuter, suis mort :casse:
@ plus, bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

haiiiiii , qui m'a refilé un torticolis de la mort ?     

je me demande dans quel etat je vais me retrouver demain !!


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)

bonsoir à tous!

et bon flood!!!!

je suis trop crevé pour ecrire convenablement ce soir  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

pas envie de faire souffrir vos yeux avec mes raccourcis fatigués


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haiiiiii , qui m'a refilé un torticolis de la mort ?


moi les torticolis ça minerve


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

ben pissque c'est comme ça, je m'en vais prendre une cyber-caisse avec un pote!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> moi les torticolis ça minerve




moi je me demande comment j'ai choppé un truc casse guele comme cela :
sa me prend deja toute l'epoule et sa descend petit a petit dans le dos  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

pineze chui en attente pour ma cyber-caisse...
chier...
personne a un truc marrant a dire histoire que j'patiente?


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pineze chui en attente pour ma cyber-caisse...
> chier...
> personne a un truc marrant a dire histoire que j'patiente?


prout !


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> moi les torticolis ça minerve


hihihi  fort Spyro ce soir


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande comment j'ai choppé un truc casse guele comme cela :
> sa me prend deja toute l'epoule et sa descend petit a petit dans le dos  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



reste plus que le massage alors


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Août 2005)

:coucopu: les gens d'ici

fait chaud
tres chaud meme 
grrrrrrrrrr 
ou est ce une impression ?
peut etre que mon eMac transpire ?
non
fait trop de bruit ?
non plus 

Oufffffffff


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> :coucopu: les gens d'ici
> 
> fait chaud
> tres chaud meme
> ...




ouvre la fenetre, fera moins chaud


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> reste plus que le massage alors



on commence par ou ?
par le bas ?
par le haut ?
en diagonale?
de trois quart ?
en faisant des raccourcis ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ouvre la fenetre, fera moins chaud



c'est fait 
l'air court partout en faisant du vent 

la preuve ........


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> on commence par ou ?
> par le bas ?
> par le haut ?
> en diagonale?
> ...




par le cou, c'est par là que ça a commencé !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihihi  fort Spyro ce soir


Quand c'est fort, c'est Spyro fort !  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par le cou, c'est par là que ça a commencé !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


ATTENTION accent italien détecté


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand c'est fort, c'est Spyro fort !  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


 j'aurais dit fyro sport...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION accent italien détecté





heeeee hooooooo pour une fois que j'ai pas fait des fôtes !!!!!     





> cou
> (nom masculin)
> Partie du corps qui unit la tête au tronc. Partie longue et étroite d'une bouteille.


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

Ah ça me rappelle ma jeunesse sur IRC et mes:

/me pour la toux


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION accent italien détecté



mais cé bien l'assen italién


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

je vais ammener mon cou faire dodo sur le coussin bien douillet     


bonne nuit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais ammener mon cou faire dodo sur le coussin bien douillet
> 
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!!




buona notte  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais ammener mon cou faire dodo sur le coussin bien douillet
> 
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!!


 Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça me rappelle ma jeunesse sur IRC et mes:
> 
> * Spyro pour la toux


Des pastilles anti-enrouhement?


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2005)

c'est bon il ne manque personne, tout le Monde est là...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

Sécuritééééééééé !!!!

Une incursion... un drone...

pas de pilote...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2005)




----------



## macelene (30 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sécuritééééééééé !!!!
> 
> Une incursion... un drone...
> 
> pas de pilote...



je t'attendais...   ça fait plaisir de te lire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

je me doute que ça doit te changer, un peu de qualité...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2005)

coucou


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sécuritééééééééé !!!!
> 
> Une incursion... un drone...
> 
> pas de pilote...


 ah ouais quand meme...


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je me doute que ça doit te changer, un peu de qualité...




Je viens de me faire trois semaines de qualité... dans une île aux mille coins paradisiaques... tu connais bien d'ailleurs ... alors...


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je me doute que ça doit te changer, un peu de qualité...


C'est la corse qui lui manque


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

bonne nuit à tous !!
Tchao...


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

bonjours ! bonjours !
tout y vas bien ici?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

le truc qu'a envie de te faire chier a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais t'as envie de filer du boulage a toys, juste pour ça pour le plaisir? ah ouais c'est la deuxieme fois que t'essayes aujourd'hui et ça marche toujours pas? ben j'en ai rien a fout' t'as qu'a bouler quelqu'un d'autre avant...reessaye dans 15 jours



j'te jure...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

rhaaa... je viens de passer toute ma soirée a re-formater et re -reinstaller XP... saloperie
chui mort...


sinon, a par ca tout va bien, je me commande un nouvel ibook ce week end...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

qu'est-ce que je peux me faire chier, moi ce soir...

ma cybercaisse est prise mais j'ai toujours pas sommeil...
ben merdalors


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que je peux me faire chier, moi ce soir...
> 
> ma cybercaisse est prise mais j'ai toujours pas sommeil...
> ben merdalors


on peut toujours se faire un morpion!  
ou un touché coulé


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut toujours se faire un morpion!
> ou un touché coulé


 ca m'fait penser que j'ai jamais essaye le mini-chat...
j'y vais tiens...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

ah mais j'ai dit une connerie, ca existe pus, ou c'est moi qu'ai pas les yeux en face des trous?


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah mais j'ai dit une connerie, ca existe pus, ou c'est moi qu'ai pas les yeux en face des trous?


j'ai jamais réussis a aller sur ce truc de mini cat a chaque foi il était chez le véto


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut toujours se faire un morpion!
> ou un touché coulé



Moi on m'a toujours dit qu'il fallait manger du riz, mais je dois être vieux jeu


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

la merde a dit:
			
		

> ben quoiiii?? ils te font marrer les jeux de mots a la con de toys? et tu voudrais le bouler pour ça? nan mais t'as pas aut'chose a foutre??




m'enfin mais merdalors!! laissez moi bouler tudieu!!


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin mais merdalors!! laissez moi bouler tudieu!!


ta perdu la boule ! la fatigue surement.


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

arrivé de human fly tititititititititititititi (ce ci est un roulement de tambour)


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> arrivé de human fly tititititititititititititi (ce ci est un roulement de tambour)



 Pas croyable, ça... 
 Dès que j'arrête de flooder un peu, on annonce quand même mon arrivée... :rateau:
 Il paraît qu'il y a un machin rouge sympathique qui s'ennuie, par ici?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

tu parles, comment j'me fais chier ouais!!

...

heureusement, la fatigue me gagne, j'espere aller au lit dans pas longtemps...


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas croyable, ça...
> Dès que j'arrête de flooder un peu, on annonce quand même mon arrivée... :rateau:
> Il paraît qu'il y a un machin rouge sympathique qui s'ennuie, par ici?...


et on s'est même pas concerté avant


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

J'en avais un peu marre du flood, moi, ces derniers temps... :sleep:
Mais comme il paraît qu'on peut balancer un post toutes les 45 secondes, je viens quand même voir un peu ce qui se passe par ici...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

ben t'as qu'a voir, on s'fait chier...


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais un peu marre du flood, moi, ces derniers temps... :sleep:
> Mais comme il paraît qu'on peut balancer un post toutes les 45 secondes, je viens quand même voir un peu ce qui se passe par ici...


sa change pas grand chose ! heu non y a pas grand chose qui change!

sa flood sa raconte des conneries et voilà


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as qu'a voir, on s'fait chier...


a trois on peut ce faire un ping pong je veut bien arbitré


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as qu'a voir, on s'fait chier...



 Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce défaitisme?... 
 Pffff... 
 Personne ne s'ennuie jamais au bar des floodeurs!... :rateau:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce défaitisme?...
> Pffff...
> Personne ne s'ennuie jamais au bar des floodeurs!... :rateau:


je me souviens de quelque nuits ou je devais bien faire les 15 postes de suite  :hein: 
si sa s'est pas se faire chier, je suis riche demain soir.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a trois on peut ce faire un ping pong je veut bien arbitré



 Je jouerais bien aux boules vertes avec toi, Toys, si je pouvais... 
 Mais je ne peux pas encore te rebouler... :rateau:


 Mais j'en vois un, là, que je vais bouler de ce pas!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je jouerais bien aux boules vertes avec toi, Toys, si je pouvais...
> Mais je ne peux pas encore te rebouler... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Mais j'en vois un, là, que je vais bouler de ce pas!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


ha toi tes 25 dans ma liste donc j'en boulle 1 au hazard et hop je peux te mettre une BAF (boule a facette)


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je jouerais bien aux boules vertes avec toi, Toys, si je pouvais...
> Mais je ne peux pas encore te rebouler... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Mais j'en vois un, là, que je vais bouler de ce pas!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 allez...

bonne nuit les nazes... 
m'en vais m'emmerder dans mon lit, avec un peu de chance le sommeil viendra...

quel con, quand meme, de sortir avec une gonzesse qui bosse de nuit...


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha toi tes 25 dans ma liste donc j'en boulle 1 au hazard et hop je peux te mettre une BAF (boule a facette)



 Merci pour l'intention... 

 Ben, au hasard... Boule vert Bobby, par exemple!... :love:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

s'est luc g qui a mangé  il avait pas besoin de trainé ici aussi.


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'intention...
> 
> Ben, au hasard... Boule vert Bobby, par exemple!... :love:


déjà fait!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allez...
> 
> bonne nuit les nazes...
> m'en vais m'emmerder dans mon lit, avec un peu de chance le sommeil viendra...
> ...



 Ce sera donc sans doute un feu d'artifice dès qu'elle rentrera!... :love::love::love::love::love:
 Sauf si tu dors, évidemment... :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2005)

Tiens, finalement la journée commence pas si mal, je viens de voir que mon infirmière préférée (celle qu'il faut bouler dans ma signature  ) est de de retour ! :love:
Alors bonjour la troupe !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

:sleep:   
'lut tout le monde !
Une belle journée ensoleillée s'annonce!
Travaillez bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous  --->


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

salut les floodeurs


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les floodeurs



 ..des floders?????? où ça ?????


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..des floders?????? où ça ?????


... dans ton cul   

c'est ma femme qui serait fier de moi !! pour une fois que je pense à en placer un !!!


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ... dans ton cul
> 
> c'est ma femme qui serait fier de moi !! pour une fois que je pense à en placer un !!!


:affraid:  Si on reclasse un peu, en mettant la première phrase en dernier, c'est limite comme post !


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  Si on reclasse un peu, en mettant la première phrase en dernier, c'est limite comme post !


Mmmouuarrffff !!!  

tu as de la chance : _"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican."_ 
sinon t'en prenais un !! mais ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ... dans ton cul
> 
> c'est ma femme qui serait fier de moi !! pour une fois que je pense à en placer un !!!




on va pitet pas commencer la matinée par pipi caca quand même...c'est salissant, je suis pas sûr de garder la bouche propre d'ici à la fin de la matinée...

..au fait, placer "un" quoi ?


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..au fait, placer "un" quoi ?


en fait c'est un jeu à la con, mais qui nous fait rire ma femme et moi  
quand quelqu'un te demande ou est telle ou telle chose tu lui répond : "dans ton cul"

voilà c'est tout :rose:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un jeu à la con, mais qui nous fait rire ma femme et moi
> quand quelqu'un te demande ou est telle ou telle chose tu lui répond : "dans ton cul"
> 
> voilà c'est tout :rose:



.."un jeu à la con"....   oui oui oui ..ça me semble évident    
Petits coquins va!!!!!

moi j'ai essayé ça il y a longtemps avec la mienne...j'ai plutôt reçu direct "dans ma face"... :casse: 

mais ça me plaît, je tacherai de pas oublier...mefie-toi  
Top c parti!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un jeu à la con, mais qui nous fait rire ma femme et moi
> quand quelqu'un te demande ou est telle ou telle chose tu lui répond : "dans ton cul"




*Faut pas confondre*
cul et con...


 
 
 :bebe:


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai fais ça avec le mien  Ca l'a fais rire au début mais maintenant il en soupire!  
J'crois qu'il n'a pas aimé que je le ratatine sa tronche !!! 

En même moi j'ai eu du DTC au biberon alors....s'trop facile !  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est un jeu à la con, mais qui nous fait rire ma femme et moi
> quand quelqu'un te demande ou est telle ou telle chose tu lui répond : "dans ton cul"
> 
> voilà c'est tout :rose:



Tu as aussi "sur le cul de ta mère" qui marche pas mal...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faut pas confondre*
> cul et con...
> :



..scuse moi, j'ai les doigts con glissés


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai essayé ça il y a longtemps avec la mienne...j'ai plutôt reçu direct "dans ma face"... :casse:
> 
> mais ça me plaît, je tacherai de pas oublier...mefie-toi
> Top c parti!!!!!




Il y a des expériences à éviter


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> En même moi j'ai eu du DTC au biberon alors....s'trop facile !  :rose:



D.T.C ?????    Dans T.... C.....????????
c'est trop facile là :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

:rose:


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

nan là je ne vois vraiment pas !!!???    Les couettes c'est dur a porter de nos jours.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> nan là je ne vois vraiment pas !!!???    Les couettes c'est dur a porter de nos jours.....



Tente les extensions


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les couettes c'est dur a porter de nos jours.....



....  ...faudra que j'esssaye ça !!!!!!


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu as aussi "sur le cul de ta mère" qui marche pas mal...


ah enfin un qui ne pense pas à des cochonneries


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les couettes c'est dur a porter de nos jours.....


Comment je pourrais faire pour avoir des couettes moi ?  C'est qu'avec le sabot de 9 qui passe régulièrement, je manque de "matière". :love:
En plus j'imagine bien ma tronche !


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comment je pourrais faire pour avoir des couettes moi ?  C'est qu'avec le sabot de 9 qui passe régulièrement, je manque de "matière". :love:
> En plus j'imagine bien ma tronche !



Ben t'as ptet de la matiere ailleurs que la tete  ?!!


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as ptet de la matiere ailleurs que la tete  ?!!


Ah oui c'est vrai ! Mais je me débrouillerais très bien tout seul, s'il te plait lâche moi...   :love:


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai ! Mais je me débrouillerais très bien tout seul, s'il te plait lâche moi...   :love:



T'es vraiment un salopiau toi ! On peux rien te dire !    :mouais:    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un salopiau toi ! On peux rien te dire !    :mouais:    :love:


Je sais. 
C'est mon côté chahuteur qui ressort. 
Allez, je t'embêtes plus, faut vraiment que j'aille bosser, je suis méga en retard pour mon install là...  
@+ les gens. :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un salopiau toi ! On peux rien te dire !    :mouais:    :love:



...faut dire aussi, proposer de tresser des couettes à cet endroit...faut être salement doué (e) et amoureux (se)   :love: 
...je devrai laisser repousser...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> @+ les gens. :love:


@ plut'


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faut dire aussi, proposer de tresser des couettes à cet endroit...faut être salement doué (e) et amoureux (se)   :love:
> ...je devrai laisser repousser...



épilation intégrale?   :love:


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

B......   :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

*.ordel*


----------



## Gregg (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> épilation intégrale?   :love:



comme disait lapine :love: plus haut :

"T'es vraiment un salopiau toi ! On peux rien te dire ! "


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




*Quelqu'un*
a vu Supermoquette ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Surprise


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *.ordel*



Non, essaie encore    :love:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, essaie encore    :love:


moi je sais, je sais : i-t-e  
j'ai bon


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Bonne réponse, Semac revient en 2° semaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiinnnnneeeeeeeuuuuu


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

n'importe quoi.   
JE détiens la bonne réponse.   
Ce n'est ni "bite", ni "bordel".


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

Bulbe ?


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonne réponse, Semac revient en 2° semaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiinnnnneeeeeeeuuuuu


Rrrrroooooh la classe !!    
c'est la première fois que je gagne un truc 
 
  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrroooooh la classe !!
> c'est la première fois que je gagne un truc
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



...fais gaffe ton enthousiasme te fait foncer Bite en tête


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

La réponse n'est point BITE. Essaie encore.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

*6 lettres :*

Biture


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

Ahah ! j'ai encore une chance.* brontosaure !*


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> * brontosaure !*


En 6 lettres ?


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

Trop d'intelligence tue la simplicité.


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

...Bill...Gates....  
je sors...


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En 6 lettres ?



M'en fous, j'dis qu'est ce que je veux


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

dfacon c'est *burnes*


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

C'est mieux çà


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'dis qu'est ce que je veux


...burnes...à une bite près c'est la bonne réponse  

( :rose: oui je sais ...)


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...fais gaffe ton enthousiasme te fait foncer Bite en tête


non ce n'est pas mon enthousiasme


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...burnes...à une bite près c'est la bonne réponse
> 
> ( :rose: oui je sais ...)



Faut pas avoir honte  :love: 

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lila. *


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

..ça m'a donné faim tout ça..allez zou bon app !
ce midi ça va être saucisse purée    :love:


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

Hihi c'est rigolo, on a fait tous les 2 la meme faute Lila...

Il fallait lire *Brumes *bien évidemment !


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Hihi c'est rigolo, on a fait tous les 2 la meme faute Lila...
> 
> Il fallait lire *Brumes *bien évidemment !


c'est que "jai mal aux brumes" ça fait plus poëtique


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait lire *Brumes *bien évidemment !




Ben voyons :casse:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Hihi c'est rigolo, on a fait tous les 2 la meme faute Lila...
> 
> Il fallait lire *Brumes *bien évidemment !



...faute mon cul !!!!!
lapsus scribé oui!!! nan c nous con a raison


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

et ben dis donc , c'est vraiment "leger" par ici     

suite a mon cou cassé e une toux casse-pieds, j'ai passé la nuit sur le divan  :mouais: 

retour dans mon lit a 6h pour enfin etre plus confortable et l'avoir tout pour moi     

resultat : reveil a 10 h     avec un mp que j'ai rien compris  :rateau:  :rateau: 

je y retourne apres , maintenant je passe sur les annonces joyeuses de l'anpe


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Je vois que ça avance ici  

PS: Robertav


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ça avance ici
> 
> PS: Robertav



...des fois même ça recule ....comment....?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...des fois même ça recule ....comment....?



Tu es comme le président la surdité te gagne ?


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour 

Et encore merci pour votre soutien  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

Salut les floodeurs ! bien mangé ? moi je termine à l'instant :burp:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut les floodeurs ! bien mangé ? moi je termine à l'instant :burp:



Salut à toi mon Taho! !


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Et moi ! Je pue !?!   


 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi mon Taho! !


Salut ma bergère :love:


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ! Je pue !?!
> 
> 
> :rateau:


[nez pincé] Salut dool  [/nez pincé]


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Ouais bon...mais c'est la faute a guytan et son image là...j'ai pas retenir ma bile !


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon...mais c'est la faute a guytan et son image là...j'ai pas retenir ma bile !


C'est vrai que c'est :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ! Je pue !?!
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Bonjour mon lapin faisandé !


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour mon travesti poilu !


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

PUTAIN!!!

je viens de me peter un bout de dent en mangeant!!
a peine je sors du dermato qu'il faut que j'aille chez le dentiste...

quel bordel... pas qu'ça a foutre moi...


----------



## 222diablo222 (31 Août 2005)

tout l'monde!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Salut diablo !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Et encore merci pour votre soutien  :love:



....95 B   :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es comme le président la surdité te gagne ?



...où ça ?????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....95 B   :love:  :love:




parfait !!!!      

si tu en a de trop je t'envoie mon adresse :
je n'ai pas qu grossi des fesses


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

à tous les flooders en pleine digestion..
ça repart de là ..allez hop...
Beuuurp!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...où ça ?????



Après l'enclume et le marteau quelque part vers ton limaçon   :mouais:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait !!!!
> 
> si tu en a de trop je t'envoie mon adresse :
> je n'ai pas qu grossi des fesses



...38 en bas ( ce n'est exprimé en ° C là :love:  )...95 B en haut..
  :love:  :love:  :love: 
.....[edit] j'allais dire une grosse connerie, mais pas de suite...[edit]


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Après l'enclume et le marteau quelque part vers ton limaçon   :mouais:



...attend je fais une recherche google...si c pas à mon avantage t mouru !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....[edit] j'allais dire une grosse connerie, mais pas de suite...[edit]



Faut pas se retenir comme ça, c'est pas bon pour la digestion ...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas se retenir comme ça, c'est pas bon pour la digestion ...


`
..oui cc'est vrai, après ça crée de la frustration, on boit du pinard rouge (ou blanc selon dispo) et on fout sur la gueule des gosses.....


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....[edit] j'allais dire une grosse connerie, mais pas de suite...[edit]


c'est çà, gardes-en pour plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...attend je fais une recherche google...si c pas à mon avantage t mouru !!!!



Cherche vers la Bourgogne, tu devrais trouver


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> c'est çà, gardes-en pour plus tard



...de toutes façons c'est facile à faire ...je ne sors QUE des conneries...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...de toutes façons c'est facile à faire ...je ne sors QUE des conneries...



Dans mes bars compagnon !!!


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Bars ? lapsus ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bars compagnon !!!



Il faut lire bras et non bars ... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cherche vers la Bourgogne, tu devrais trouver




Google search :"masturbation-bourgogne-surdité"......go!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bars compagnon !!!




*Tu t'es recyclé*
dans l'élevage de poisson ?




 :mouais:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bars ? lapsus ?


...ça s'arrose...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu t'es recyclé*
> dans l'élevage de poisson ?
> 
> 
> ...



Faut pas blasphémer comme ça !!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça s'arrose...



C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud !



...garçooooon !!!! un 102 grand verre !!!! 
(apologie de l'alcool...hop hors charte... :modo:...edit ...ban !!!!  )


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> apologie de l'alcool...hop hors charte...


Euh t'as du te tromper de forum là


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

mer......... et mer........ foutu telephone de mer.........

depuis 3 jour j'evite une "copine" qui me cherche pour me demander service 
et vu que j'en ai marre de donner donner donner sans rien recevoir , 
cette fois "copine" pourra se faire voire     

MAIS satané telephone en a fait des siennes:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
au lieu de me composer le numero de bioman , il m'a composé le sien:

RESULTAT ?

prise au piege, pas eu le reflexe de fermer le clapet au tel ,
"copine "vient tout a l'heuure me rendre visite (et là je serai coincée)  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MAIS satané telephone en a fait des siennes:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> au lieu de me composer le numero de bioman , il m'a composé le sien:


C'est toi qui t'es trompée oui, c'est ce qu'en psychanalyse on appelle un acte manqué   

_Et c'est quoi le service ? _


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mer......... et mer........ foutu telephone de mer.........
> 
> depuis 3 jour j'evite une "copine" qui me cherche pour me demander service
> et vu que j'en ai marre de donner donner donner sans rien recevoir ,
> ...



..offre lui la CB de ta fille


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Google search :"masturbation-bourgogne-surdité"......go!...



Hors-charte !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Hors-charte



......   ..


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

baaa, j'ai mal au cou, a la tête et j'ai le rhum  
en plus y fait super chaud...

pas bien moi, snif


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Hors-charte !


t'es moins drôle qu'avant je trouve :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

non, c'est pas moi , j'ai bien selectionnée le numero de bioman dans celui des appelant,
c'est pas la premiere fois qu'il me fait le coup !!!   :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

le service ? 
lui preter et installer des logiciels une fois de plus, 
faire du courrier commercial pour son mari et 
lui preter ma clef usb (qu'elle me rendra dans 6 mois :mouais: ) pour mettre dessus les photos a imprimer que j'ai fait a ses chiens     

et puis elle viendra avec ses chiens pisseurs   :mouais: 
mettra le nez partout dans l'appart pour voir ce que j'ai pu eventuellement acheter
breffff ..... moins elle vient chez moi, mieux je me porte


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..offre lui la CB de ta fille




je vois que cet anedocte ne t'a pas echappé


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> baaa, j'ai mal au cou, a la tête et j'ai le rhum
> en plus y fait super chaud...
> 
> pas bien moi, snif



...1- diagnostic : c'est  les symptômes d'une postcuite au rhum
préconiastion : un bon grog birn tassé et très chaud  

..et là tu reviens au 1 et ainsi de suite   

courage


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

j''aime ta fraîcheur douce princesse !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que cet anedocte ne t'a pas echappé



..je retiens surtout et j'applique dès que possible...c'est excellent
   :love:

..sinon quand ta copine arrive , passe la moi.....tu auras une EX copine


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les photos a imprimer que j'ai fait a ses chiens


Là je cale... Elle donne des photos à ses chiens ?  :mouais:


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...1- diagnostic : c'est  les symptômes d'une postcuite au rhum
> préconiastion : un bon grog birn tassé et très chaud
> 
> ..et là tu reviens au 1 et ainsi de suite
> ...



 je crois que si j'en bois 1, je transpire 7 litres d'eau et je tombe raid mort...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> je crois que si j'en bois 1, je transpire 7 litres d'eau et je tombe raid mort...



...lâââââche ...petit joueur !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là je cale... Elle donne des photos à ses chiens ?  :mouais:




non       
il y a au printemp ou debut d'eté (je sais plus) on est allée en foret promener les chiens
et moi j'ai fait des photos.....

depuis je lui ai envoyés via mail au moins 5 fois mais cette fois elle ne se contente plus de me demander quelques simples click 
mais carrement de le lui imprimer  :mouais: 

connaissant la cocotte et que pour me remercier elle m'ammenera de fleur de son jardin en guise de  remborsement de la fnac ,
 je lui ai dit d'ammener une clef usb et vu qu'elle l'as pas..... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 



je le dit et je le revendique tres fort : vous cherchez une dinde  ?????? 


VOUS L'AVEZ TROVÉ , NE CHECHEZ PLUS


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le dit et je le revendique tres fort : vous cherchez une dinde  ??????
> 
> 
> VOUS L'AVEZ TROVÉ , NE CHECHEZ PLUS



...ne sois pas modeste.....un titre de reine oui !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ......   ..



Et voilà ! On parle de choses sérieuses, voire carrément pas drôles, et tout de suite les langues sortent !


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

701 msg en près de 2 ans    :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! On parle de choses sérieuses, voire carrément pas drôles, et tout de suite les langues sortent !



..ben oui...une fois qu'elles se délient, de dédits en délits on ne les arrête plus....


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'es moins drôle qu'avant je trouve :mouais:



Cabrel aussi c'est hors-charte !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cabrel aussi c'est hors-charte !



..."la cabane au fond du jarding" ???????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Bien le bonjour chers amis .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chers amis .




*Cor*
a fait long aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Oui je suis plus en forme ces temps-ci .


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Te pète pas un boulon non plus hein


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

ben alors "copine "est pas encore là      

une chance qu'elle s'est perdue en ville ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..."la cabane au fond du jarding" ???????



Avec des naings?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour chers amis .



Bien le bonjour à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec des naings?




blancheneige tu l'oublies ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors "copine "est pas encore là
> 
> une chance qu'elle s'est perdue en ville ?



Je croise les doigts pour toi !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> blancheneige tu l'oublies ?



Non c'est "blanche neige tu l'oublies 'taing con ?"


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> blancheneige tu l'oublies ?



..;elle coule un bronze dans la cabane au fond du jarding 'taing cong!!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le dit et je le revendique tres fort : vous cherchez une dinde  ??????


Et tu nous as déniché une sangsue


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

en attendant j'ai posté dans le "clavier" mais je vais arreter , 
pas envie de me faire massacrer


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors "copine "est pas encore là
> 
> une chance qu'elle s'est perdue en ville ?



...ou écrasée par un bus !!!!
ou bouffée par ses chiens ....     
ahhh comme on l'aime ta "copine"!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors "copine "est pas encore là
> 
> une chance qu'elle s'est perdue en ville ?


Elle vient en tram? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

a defauts de sa tete, voila ses chien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient en tramway? :mouais:




danc ce cas je lui prepare le café dans 1 ans !!!


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a defauts de sa tete, voila ses chien



..c'est elle a droite ???? pour le prix ils auraient pu la repasser


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a defauts de sa tete, voila ses chien



Tel chien tel maître c'est ça ...?


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tel chien tel maître c'est ça ...?



...une première fois avec elle et tu ne fais la difference entre la tête et son cul que parce que tu sens les dents.....


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

arffffff      grrrrrrrr     

entre 2 pst bioman m'appelle et raccroche (c'est le seul qui s'obstine a pas utiliser le tel de la boite  :mouais: ) , donc je  rappelle le numero et ..... 
:mouais:  :mouais: c'est encore elle qui me reponds !!     

donc , cette fois c'est certain , c'est bien mon tel qui deconne     


breff.... je raccroche vite , lui disant mauvais num, 
j'appelle bioman pour savoir ce qu'il veut et il me dit
 que dans un 1h il rentre et on ira se promener aux bonheurs de carrouf et fnac    

je rappelle donc copine qui ne repond pas ,je  laisse un message et en retour voila 
un minimessage: j'attends mon beau-fils et j'arrive !!!

danc ce cas , et si entre temp le beau-fils n'est pas tombé sur la tete, 
je suis pas prete a voir ma copine aujourd'hui


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arffffff      grrrrrrrr
> 
> entre 2 pst bioman m'appelle et raccroche (c'est le seul qui s'obstine a pas utiliser le tel de la boite  :mouais: ) , donc je  rappelle le numero et ..... :mouais:  :mouais: c'est encore elle qui me reponds !!



.....:mouais:   ya quelque chose enre ta copine et Bioman ????


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre 2 pst bioman m'appelle et raccroche (c'est le seul qui s'obstine a pas utiliser le tel de la boite  :mouais: ) , donc je  rappelle le numero et ..... :mouais:  :mouais: c'est encore elle qui me reponds !!



C'est louche tout ça, très même ...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....:mouais:   ya quelque chose enre ta copine et Bioman ????



Voilà encore une preuve que les grands esprits se rencontrent pour sortir la même connerie ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

:sleep:...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

bioman avec ma copine ?????      


celleci je dois l'encadrer et la mettre ......sur son coté bureau !!!     



non, decidement, c'est pas avec elle que je serai cocufié !!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai rien compris  :hein:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà encore une preuve que les grands esprits se rencontrent pour sortir la même connerie ! :love:



....toujours prêêêêêêêt !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien compris  :hein:


 

mais t'arrete de m'imiter !!!      

ici la dinde c'est moi et pas de dindon en vue pour le moment !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

salut.....mince, le telephone sonne....


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici la dinde c'est moi et pas de dindon en vue pour le moment !!


Ben je me mettrais bien des plumes pour montrer ma solidarité, mais Nexka elle veut pas, elle dit que ça la fait éternuer  

Ou alors une dinde plumée mais ça va me donner faim ça


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut.....mince, le telephone sonne....



Va répondre !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....toujours prêêêêêêêt !



C'est pas le sujet sur le scoutisme ici .... Mais je sais que tu diras rien à tes parents :rateau:....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va répondre !




suis en train.....(de repondre...)...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> .... Mais je sais que tu diras rien à tes parents :rateau:....



...non car ils ont bu du rouge (ou du blanc selon dispo) et vont sûrement m'éduquer cognitif
 :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

J'ai essayé un truc, à partir d'une image que j'ai trouvé sur google en cherchant à "dinde", j'espère que je me suis pas trompé ?   


Cercle des




Dindes​


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé un truc, à partir d'une image que j'ai trouvé sur google en cherchant à "dinde", j'espère que je me suis pas trompé ?
> 
> 
> Cercle des
> ...



Excellent !!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

En tout cas là y a pas de plumes


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non car ils ont bu du rouge (ou du blanc selon dispo) et vont sûrement m'éduquer cognitif
> :affraid:  :casse:



Faut faire gaffe aux traumas crânien ça cause des troubles ... cognitifs. :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas là y a pas de plumes



Une dinde OGM ?


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Rouge (ou blanc selon dispo), j'en voit de toutes les couleurs aujourd'hui ! 


PS : arrrêêêêêêêêêêêtttteeeeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhh !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rouge (ou blanc selon dispo), j'en voit de toutes les couleurs aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> PS : arrrêêêêêêêêêêêtttteeeeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhh !



Un jour la peinture, un jour le vin ...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rouge (ou blanc selon dispo), j'en voit de toutes les couleurs aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> PS : arrrêêêêêêêêêêêtttteeeeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhh !





ben quoiiiiiiiiii?????????    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

NAn peinture encore !!!


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

'lut les poulettes


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les poulettes




 ....(même si je fais pas bien la poulette.....Roberta par contre fait bien la dinde   )


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> NAn peinture encore !!!



Et ben ... y'avait donc encore de la place ...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les poulettes



Salut mon poulet !


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, decidement, c'est pas avec elle que je serai cocufié !!


Et par qui?


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et par qui?


 Que vient faire Sonny, là-dedans ? :hein:


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon poulet !


 
ça va mon canard?


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et par qui?


Si elle le savait, elle s'en serait déjà occupé... A la sicilienne...


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça va mon canard?


Le canard c'est daffyb... 

Lui, c'est Dolly la brebis (galeuse   )


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Total respect, dool, je n'ai jamais pu lire plus de 200 pages de la Montagne de l'âme  (cf signature)


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le canard c'est daffyb...
> 
> Lui, c'est Dolly la brebis (galeuse   )



Dis-moi plucky, tu veux que je t'envoie mes moutons furtifs se charger de toi ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça va mon canard?



Comme un sucre dans le café, et toi ?


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Total respect, dool, je n'ai jamais pu lire plus de 200 pages de la Montagne de l'âme  (cf signature)



Tu parles de ce livre aux descriptions fulgurantes ?! ...  ... gardes tes respects, je ne l'ai qu'extraitifié !!! :rose:


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme un sucre dans le café, et toi ?


 
comme un coq en pâte


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> gardes tes respects, je ne l'ai qu'extraitifié !!! :rose:


 
ok, je ne te respecte plus, donc


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

*message effacé par moi-meme*


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok, je ne te respecte plus, donc



...ça partait bien pourtant


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Rho hey ça va hein ! T'aurai pu dire euh, j'sais pas moi, euh <<c'est dejà bien d'avoir tenté>> ou <<ah mais tu fais plein d'autres choses respectables !>> ..... Moi j'étais polie c'est tout !!


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *message effacé par moi-meme*


 
merci pour cette fulgurance


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça partait bien pourtant


 
j'ai tout fait pourtant...je voulais vraiment plaire, du coup je me suis réellement tapé 200 pages pour apprendre, incidemment que Dool ne sait pas lire.


je suis triste


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cette fulgurance


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


 
c'est mieux


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Dool ne sait pas lire.


Non mais par contre elle sait pas peindre non plus (sinon elle s'en foutrait pas autant partout  )


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Oh la raie ! t'arrêtes !  :mouais: Tu veux mon mouchoir ?  :rateau: 

Je ne sais lire que par petit bout c'est pas pareil !   


edit : le thread pour faire la fête c'est à côté :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Enfin je dis "elle" mais le doute subsiste.


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oh la raie ! t'arrêtes !  :mouais: Tu veux mon mouchoir ?  :rateau:
> 
> Je ne sais lire que par petit bout c'est pas pareil !
> 
> ...



...oui elle est séquentielle....petit peu peinture..petit peu lecture.....  et pas tout le temps


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oh la raie ! t'arrêtes ! :mouais: Tu veux mon mouchoir ? :rateau:
> 
> Je ne sais lire que par petit bout c'est pas pareil !
> 
> ...


 
sache qu'on ne fait pas la fête, là, on essaie de t'aider: pas lire pas peindre, c'est pas grave..l'essentiel c'est de savoir respirer


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je dis "elle" mais le doute subsiste.


 
peu importe, nous ne sommes pas regardants


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

hfffff hhfffffffff mmmfffffff hhffffff ................. bbbbiiiiiiiiiiiippppppp


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sache qu'on ne fait pas la fête, là, on essaie de t'aider: pas lire pas peindre, c'est pas grave..l'essentiel c'est de savoir respirer



...elle a un walkman sur les oreilles ?


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> hfffff hhfffffffff mmmfffffff hhffffff ................. bbbbiiiiiiiiiiiippppppp


c'était quoi ça  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...elle a un walkman sur les oreilles ?


 
ça se complique

que dit l'encéphalogramme?


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> hfffff hhfffffffff mmmfffffff hhffffff ................. bbbbiiiiiiiiiiiippppppp


 
tu as enfin compris comment fonctionne exposé?


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> peu importe, nous ne sommes pas regardants



c'est vrai ça! Peu importe !...Est-ce qu'on demande si Lila est une fille ou mec !!???!! ....bon alors !!


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça se complique
> 
> que dit l'encéphalogramme?


...une vraie plaine plate   !!!!!
mais ct déjà comme ça avant


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça! Peu importe !...Est-ce qu'on demande si Lila est une fille ou mec !!???!! ....bon alors !!


Ah ça je sais pas non plus tu vois


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça! Peu importe !...Est-ce qu'on demande si Lila est une fille ou mec !!???!! ....bon alors !!



....  ...rhôôôôôôôô ! c'est un coup à me remettre à la boisson ça !!!!!


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Mon walkman n'a plus de pile !  :mouais:   c'est inspiration-expiation qu'il faut faire c'est ça ???


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...une vraie plaine belge !!!!!
> mais ct ddéjà comme ça avant


 
arrêtons les parallèles facheux!


le plat pays a beaucoup de charme


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon walkman n'a plus de pile !  :mouais:   c'est inspiration-expiation qu'il faut faire c'est ça ???



.... ...elle va mourir !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça! Peu importe !...Est-ce qu'on demande si Lila est une fille ou mec !!???!! ....bon alors !!



Si ! Robertav le demande ...


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .... ...elle va mourir !!!!!


 
c'est son walkman, pas son pacemaker, hein..


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon walkman n'a plus de pile !  :mouais:   c'est inspiration-expiation qu'il faut faire c'est ça ???



Tu t'es décolorée ?   :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si Robertav le demande ...



...je vous interdis de mettre en doute ma féminité


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si Robertav le demande ...



C'est pour ça que je taquine l'autre là ! Lila deviendra rouge ou blanc, c'est selon   

(oui ça veut rien dire mais c'est le cerveau qu'est pas là hein ! Vous le savez ça ! C'est pas ma faute !)


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je vous interdis de mettre ne doute ma féminité



La mienne aussi !


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

bon, les blondes, on arrête de se creper le chignon


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je taquine l'autre là ! Lila deviendra rouge ou blanc, c'est selon
> 
> (oui ça veut rien dire mais c'est le cerveau qu'est pas là hein ! Vous le savez ça ! C'est pas ma faute !)



Donc le lapin est vraiment décoloré ... En blonde !    :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La mienne aussi !



..si il fallait une preuve hein hein ...ya rien là ??!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, les blondes, on arrête de se creper le chignon



C'est pas un chignon mais des bouclettes ... Des anglaises pour être précis !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je taquine l'autre là ! Lila deviendra rouge ou blanc, c'est selon


... :rose: ...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..si il fallait une preuve hein hein ...ya rien là ??!



Une preuve ? Ma photo là à gauche !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une preuve ? Ma photo là à gauche !


ben ouiiiii !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

mince, pourquoi ça marche pas... 


[edit] ben si, ça marche....


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un chignon mais des bouclettes ... Des anglaises pour être précis !



...moi j'ai pécho la lapine par une couette


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, pourquoi ça marche pas...
> 
> 
> [edit] ben si, ça marche....



koikoikoikoikoikoikoi????????


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

une couette blonde ou brune ???

Nan c'est pour verifier hein ! Des fois que ce ne soit pas moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi j'ai pécho la lapine par une couette



Et comment ça se pécho une lapine? En lui montrant sa carotte?


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> une couette blonde ou brune ???
> 
> Nan c'est pour verifier hein ! Des fois que ce ne soit pas moi



si si ..j'ai entendu le fusil s'armer !!!!!!


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ça se pécho une lapine? En lui montrant sa carotte?


 
au fusil , je crois


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ça se pécho une lapine? En lui montrant sa carotte?


ça dépend de sa carotte, parfois mieux la laisser au chaud (la carotte bien sur)


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Alors là je ne gère plus ces discours lapinatoires !!!! ..... je vous ferai un "rapport" plus tard pour répondre à toutes ces questions fortes instructives !      :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ça se pécho une lapine? En lui montrant sa carotte?



..nan nan ..là si tu lui amènes un pack de LR 6 neuves tu as tes chances !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..nan nan ..là si tu lui amènes un pack de LR 6 neuves tu as tes chances !!!!!


Et un petit tambour ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..nan nan ..là si tu lui amènes un pack de LR 6 neuves tu as tes chances !!!!!



Des super alcalines longue durée ...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un petit tambour ?




 ......


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un petit tambour ?





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Des super alcalines longue durée ...




 ......


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Des super alcalines longue durée ...


 
j'vous raconte pas la tuile! :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'vous raconte pas la tuile! :affraid:



Non c'est juste l'allumage qui est un peu long ....


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

..allez hop zou foke G.I !!!!!
j'ai fait pipi culotte et j'ai soif!!!!
a dem! ....
 :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..allez hop zou foke G.I !!!!!
> j'ai fait pipi culotte et j'ai soif!!!!
> a dem! ....
> :love:


 
tout kif kif, sauf pipi culotte


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..allez hop zou foke G.I !!!!!
> j'ai fait pipi culotte et j'ai soif!!!!
> a dem! ....
> :love:





			
				Yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout kif kif, sauf pipi culotte



Au revoir à vous deux !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est la corse qui lui manque



Je pense pas que la réciproque soit vraie.


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que la réciproque soit vraie.


La réciproque ? Que la manque lui corse ?    :mouais:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

salut les floods sa roule ici


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Salut à toys !


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toys !


comment vont tes boules de poils ?
tien tes 23 s'est foux des que tu t'approche de 26 on se croise!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment vont tes boules de poils ?
> tien tes 23 s'est foux des que tu t'approche de 26 on se croise!



Alors d'abord c'est des boules de laine  et elles vont très bien !   

Je t'attends de pied ferme !


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Y'a concours???


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Toi tu cours !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

y a pas à dire... une Leffe ça vaut pas une Guiness bien fraiche...   

Au fait,  les floodeurs !

ça gaze ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> y a pas à dire... une Leffe ça vaut pas une Guiness bien fraiche...
> 
> Au fait,  les floodeurs !
> 
> ça gaze ?



Bien et toi ça mousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien et toi ça mousse ?



Yes, Trinkil sous le soleil de Lille !!!!!    :style:    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> le soleil de Lille


Dis pas ça ils nous croient jamais quand on dit ça


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas ça ils nous croient jamais quand on dit ça



Mais si on vous croit !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Yes, Trinkil sous le soleil de Lille !!!!!    :style:    :rateau:




*Mouais, enfin...*
prendre le soleil en duffle coat...


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais, enfin...*
> prendre le soleil en duffle coat...


Tu vois charlub je te l'avais dit   

Il a fait soleil toute la journée et il fait encore 27 dehors chez moi.


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

*soupir*


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Fatigué ?


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fatigué ?


Non non. C'est les 26 ans, j'ai encore du mal à m'en remettre...


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

Re(bonjour).   
Je viens de manger une pizza que j'ai faite, c'était trop booonnn.  :love: 

on propose quoi à boire au bar ce soir?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

Classement  des participants à notre grand jeu concours



> Stargazer	1738
> stook	1006
> robertav	820
> toys	804
> ...



N'oubliez pas qu'il y a un ban àla clé, alors .. soukez ferme ! (bien évidemment on réitèrera les jeux du flood dans 4 ans, mais BP oblige, on supprime les anciens exploits )


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Classement des participants à notre grand jeu concours


Ké jeu ?  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

Bah oui.
Quel jeu?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ké jeu ?  :mouais:




Celui-ci !


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci !


C'est fou comme ça m'aide ça !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si elle le savait, elle s'en serait déjà occupé... A la sicilienne...





surtout pas !!!!!!     

un de perdu, 10 de retrouvé !!!     


et puis , un grand jamais je retiendra un homme qui veux plus de moi
ma fierté ne l'accepterait pas !!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou comme ça m'aide ça !



Je crois que j'ai compris !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Stargazer*, j'essaye même pas d'imaginer pouvoir éventuellement lui faire de l'ombre, il survooOOoole le classement.
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que je survole tout ça sur mon nuage laineux .... Mais bon faut dire qu'il y a tellement de gens à qui répondre !


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

comme j'avais été bien accueilli pour mon centième, je viens passer mon 500° message avec vous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Robertav le demande ...




je ne demande plus rien , maintenant je sais :

c'est un U.F.O qui habite en face de ma planete !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Attention, le flood n'est PAS un jeu, c'est un SPORT !


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

C'est rigolo le bar des floodeurs parce qu'il y a plein de discussions en même temps qui se croisent et parfois on ne sait pas à qui sont destinées les réponses.


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

C'est con ce que je viens de dire, mais bon j'assume.


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne demande plus rien , maintenant je sais :
> 
> c'est un U.F.O qui habite en face de ma planete !!!!!



*U*omo *F*emme *O*n sait pas ...?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

pour le jeu j'ai encore de la marge:
 la bergere me bats a plate coutures avec plus que le double de post !!!


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Bon un dernier et ensuite c'est ma tournée.


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo le bar des floodeurs parce qu'il y a plein de discussions en même temps qui se croisent et parfois on ne sait pas à qui sont destinées les réponses.


Ce qui est "marrant" surtout c'est qu'il y en a qui lisent vraiment tout quand ils ont pas été là depuis un moment (non moi je saute dès que c'est plus de deux pages ). Et ils répondent quand même à tout...
N'est-ce pas Robie ?   :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo le bar des floodeurs parce qu'il y a plein de discussions en même temps qui se croisent et parfois on ne sait pas à qui sont destinées les réponses.



C'est pour ça qu'il faut citer !


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon un dernier et ensuite c'est ma tournée.


 
 Et voilà 500 (je sais c'est peu par rapport à certains ici, mais en même temps j'ai une activité professionnelle, moi, je suis prof     ).
Champagne pour tout le monde.


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le jeu j'ai encore de la marge:
> la bergere me bats a plate coutures avec plus que le double de post !!!



Mais pour  moi tu restes la première !


----------



## Sloughi (31 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut citer !



C'est plus marrant sans citer.
En plus la cité c'est pas rose, la cité c'est morose !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Salut à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour  moi tu restes la première !




alors on partagera notre victoire


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2005)

Bon je vais me coucher parce que demain reprise de ma passionnante activité professionnelle, chouette  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:   

bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors on partagera notre victoire



je ne souhaite pas t'infliger cela !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On raconte que Stargazer à un troupeau de nègres qui floodent pour lui de concert dans une pièce climatisée remplie de Mac, à seule fin d'améliorer son score personnel.
> :hein:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Toi tu as vu ce que tu n'aurais pas du voir ...  

Désolé je vais devoir t'envoyer mes moutons assassins ...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais me coucher parce que demain reprise de ma passionnante activité professionnelle, chouette  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> bonne nuit à tous.



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais me coucher parce que demain reprise de ma passionnante activité professionnelle, chouette  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> bonne nuit à tous.



bonne nuit le prof et reve pas trop des eleves !!!      :love:


----------



## greg2 (31 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo le bar des floodeurs parce qu'il y a plein de discussions en même temps qui se croisent et parfois on ne sait pas à qui sont destinées les réponses.


C'est vrai, ça laisse rêveur :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

*soupir*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

oui encore spyrounet ?   

tu veux que je te raconte mon fin d'apem , moment où je vous ai quitté parce que copine a quand meme debarqué ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui encore spyrounet ?
> 
> tu veux que je te raconte mon fin d'apem , moment où je vous ai quitté parce que copine a quand meme debarqué ?



Ah oui raconte nous !!!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

*soupir*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

j'arrive     

je ponds mon romans et je vais le poster


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

On t'attends avec impatience !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

j'etais en train d eme preparer quand elle arrive....

je la vois debarquer avc un chien, le blanc , et je lui dit comme bonjour
- et bien, tu as ammenée le pisseur!!     
-t'inquiete, elle est propre maintenant et en plus elle vient de faie pipi    :rose: 
-ben , la derniere fois aussi mais cela ne l'as pas empeché de pisser dans la chambre de fiston  :mouais: .....

je la colle , elle et son chien a la cuisine, carrelage oblige     

juste pour l'embeter je lui pose plein des question sur sa fille , sa scolarité (elle est en retard de 2 ans  :hein: ) et son mari ......je sais qu'elle aime pas mais comme cela je l'empechera d'arriver a ses fins en attendant que bioman arrive  :rose: 

copine arrivera quand meme a voir mes dernieres pompes 
verte parce que elle se croiait la seule a avoir de bikkem.... dans notre entourage 
et un model de puma que en france n'arrivera que l'année prochaine     

bioman arrive , prend une douche en vitesse et on part, sans qu'elle a reussi a demander ce qu'elle voulait et en plus  ....
hebaie que c'est fifille qui prend le volant      

la partie n'est pas gagnée d'avance , elle m'as prevenue que en ces jours sera souvent en centre ville et qu'elle passera encore prendre un thé !!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Une bataille de gagnée pour toi tatav mais la lutte sera encore longue !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une bataille de gagnée pour toi tatav mais la lutte sera encore longue !




je verrai bien      

en tout cas je lui ai montré le mail que j'ai envoyé a son mari
contenant le lien d'openoffice pour pc et je lui ai demandé s'il etait tellement idiot pour pas ne savoir cliquer sur un lien  :rose: 

cette fois non, je ne lui filera plus la suite bureautique , elle n'a que a se l'acheter 
ou utiliser le lien que je lui ai refilé


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je verrai bien
> 
> en tout cas je lui ai montré le mail que j'ai envoyé a son mari
> contenant le lien d'openoffice pour pc et je lui ai demandé s'il etait tellement idiot pour pas ne savoir cliquer sur un lien  :rose:
> ...



Ouais y'a pas ecrit "LA POSTE" sur tatav...non mais...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a pas ecrit "LA POSTE" sur tatav...non mais...



Le post alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a pas ecrit "LA POSTE" sur tatav...non mais...




tatav a eu ecrit "la poste" pendant longtemp, trop longtemp  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

j'ai ouvert les yeux il y a quelques moi, a l'occasion de l'accident de bioman....

maintenant je sais sur qui je peux VRAIMENT compter (pas des masses mais c'est deja ça )
et j'envoie balader allegrement les autres !!


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tatav a eu ecrit "la poste" pendant longtemp, trop longtemp  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> j'ai ouvert les yeux il y a quelques moi, a l'occasion de l'accident de bioman....
> 
> ...



Et "Bibi" sur ton tshirt c'est référence à quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

sa c'est un'autre histoire     

c'est ma tante que m'a donné cet surnom quand j'etais gamine  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

Coucou à tous !

Maintenant que je viens de boucler la lettre K (ça allait vite aussi !), je vais me coucher, faut que je dorme un peu !



Bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

bonne nuit taho !!!!  :love:


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Bn tatav, merci pour les infos...


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je vais me coucher, faut que je dorme un peu !


Eh oui après un quart de siècle hein on peut plus faire les mêmes folies


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui après un quart de siècle hein on peut plus faire les mêmes folies



Ah oui ça te marque vraiment ....


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

**gros soupir**


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

coucou robertav la plus adorable princesse de mac g   


coucou ma bergere :love: 

hello ned 

et toute la compagnie qui se connecte et se deconnecte


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

c'est le meilleur astérix dont tu parles là ami spyrooooo


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)




----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

:sleep:
la fatigue tombe lourdement sur moi,
je vais me coucher,
sur ce,
bonne nuit aux floodeurs noctambules (ou presque)


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

bonne nuit d'etudes etudiant en sommeil..


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

L'avantage quand on dort c'est qu'on pense pas, alors je vais me coucher tiens  
Et puis comme ça demain je pourrai me lever tôt pour changer  

Bonne nuit les faux-floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

bonne nuit a tous !!!!!!!!!

bonne nuit a moi aussi, je part me coucher   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a tous !!!!!!!!!
> 
> bonne nuit a moi aussi, je part me coucher   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


t'es pas encore au lit toué???


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage quand on dort c'est qu'on pense pas, alors je vais me coucher tiens
> Et puis comme ça demain je pourrai me lever tôt pour changer
> 
> Bonne nuit les faux-floodeurs


bonne nuit spyro....


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

douce nuit robertav :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Salut !


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir


ça va mieux les arcades....?va ! les filles vont trouver que cela donne du mystere à ton regard clair ...


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça va mieux les arcades....?va ! les filles vont trouver que cela donne du mystere à ton regard clair ...


 Ça va, c'est pas très grave  

Ça a dégonflé assez vite et y a juste une erraflure donc ça se voit pas :love:

PS : coucou Stargazer


----------



## greg2 (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonne nuit!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2005)

Minuit!!


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> Minuit!!


 C'est pas possible normalement


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible normalement



Si le délai n'est plus que de 45 secondes ... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si le délai n'est plus que de 45 secondes ... :rateau:


 J'étais pas encore au courant


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'étais pas encore au courant



J'ai découvert aujourd'hui (enfin qu'aujourd'hui) que j'avais moins de messages me disant que j'étais trop rapide pour poster ... J'ai testé la machine pour voir et eu la réponse ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

salut la bergere....


ps:



			
				l'admin... a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.




et oui, il devient plus raisonnable...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

bon, j'ai rien loupé je presume..........
et Franswa, tu te remets...?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Salut stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

salut j'allais repondre ici a ton image du fil de La Sagesse...., tiens, c'est pas un lecteur CD, d'ailleurs....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai rien loupé je presume..........
> et Franswa, tu te remets...?



Si ! Je suis en tête pour remporter le concours ...    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Je suis en tête pour remporter le concours ...    :rteau:



ké concours....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

tu sais que je suis joueur..........


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Pour le concours c'est là 

Mais faut voir si t'as vraiment envie de gagner !   


Sinon ce n'est pas un lecteur CD mon image !


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

s'est quoi ce jeux ou je joue sans connaitre le bute  

ha oui bonjours a vous


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Re bonsoir à toi ! 

Non mais t'inquiète si il doit y avoir un gagnant ça sera moi ... J'ai trop d'avance !


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re bonsoir à toi !
> 
> Non mais t'inquiète si il doit y avoir un gagnant ça sera moi ... J'ai trop d'avance !


oui mais bon s'est quoi les règles quel est le truc de ce jeux quoi après perdu ou gagné je suis 4 ou 5 ce qui est louche quand on connais pas le règlement!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re bonsoir à toi !
> 
> Non mais t'inquiète si il doit y avoir un gagnant ça sera moi ... J'ai trop d'avance !



super, je pourrai reprendre un peu d'avance durant ton Ban........


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je pourrai reprendre un peu d'avance durant ton Ban........


je sais toujours pas pourquoi je suis 4 eme dite moi les rêgles je peut passé trois y a une demoiselle devant a 20 points


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon s'est quoi les règles quel est le truc de ce jeux quoi après perdu ou gagné je suis 4 ou 5 ce qui est louche quand on connais pas le règlement!




si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit du nombre de post dans l'ensemble des fil des floodeurs...
soit pour ma part 1000 post entre ces deux fil.....
(ce qui me semble raisonnable et de moins en moins important....puisque je poste de moins en moins ici...)

et donc, le gagnant....se verra récompensé d'un bô petit Ban.....


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit du nombre de post dans l'ensemble des fil des floodeurs...
> soit pour ma part 1000 post entre ces deux fil.....
> (ce qui me semble raisonnable et de moins en moins important....puisque je poste de moins en moins ici...)
> 
> et donc, le gagnant....se verra récompensé d'un bô petit Ban.....


bien non je suis a 700 dans le 1 et 800 dans le deux env.
ca doit etre que dans e deux!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien non je suis a 700 dans le 1 et 800 dans le deux env.
> ca doit etre que dans e deux!



1000 que dans le deux.....possible.....oui, ce doit etre ça.....
sacré stargazer.....avec ça petite moyenne, il arrive a gagner ce jeu...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Correction : les comptes c'est juste pour ce fil 

Petit màj :

_
Stargazer	1759
stook	1014
robertav	833
toys	808
Human-Fly	793
Gregg	744
maiwen	616
Franswa	518
Spyro	512
joeldu18cher	459
PoorMonsteR	427
Virpeen	426
supermoquette	401
iNano	347
chezgreg	319
Taho!	311
mikoo	290
bouilla	279
jo_6466	268
semac	265
NED	246
La SAGEsse	241
dcz_	239
Hurrican	233
argothian22	233
ange_63	231
yvos	198
Kounkountchek	195
juju palavas	185
Charlub	183
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-	166
Lila	158
Freezy	154
etudiant69	152
bobbynountchak	151
katelijn	146
lumai	132
Pierrou	129
teo	123
gKatarn	115
guytantakul	111
Apca	107
Lamar	107
sonnyboy	104
Fab'Fab	98
dool	91
odré	90
TranXarnoss	84
Ti'punch	81
Sloughi	77
elKBron	71
sofiping	70
TibomonG4	68
Cor	68
MACcossinelle	63
Roberto Vendez	62
Mac et Kette	62
duracel	61
222diablo222	60
PATOCHMAN	60
macinside	59
Dos Jones	59
_


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 1000 que dans le deux.....possible.....oui, ce doit etre ça.....
> sacré stargazer.....avec ça petite moyenne, il arrive a gagner ce jeu...


oui mais il traine pas mal ici de jours comme de nuit!  

tien je suis a 808 comme cette belle machine de chez roland TR808 je la veux (trop cher)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

de toute facon, une fois a mes 10000, je ne poste plus que dans les fils techniques..........


----------



## Gregg (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

on est 4 dans un mouchoir de poche bon pour les 2 premiers s'est ok mais pour  le 3 4 5 6 sa vas se joué sur la ligne a tout les coups!
celuit qui manque une journée est mort


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Change de disque SMG ...  :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, une fois a mes 10000, je ne poste plus que dans les fils techniques..........


je veux bien voire ça!  

sa roule greeg


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

tu verras mon petit Toys, tu verras.....
en tout cas, j'aime bien la seconde place.....surtout depuis que je suis devant GB au nombre de post/jours........


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu verras mon petit Toys, tu verras.....
> en tout cas, j'aime bien la seconde place.....surtout depuis que je suis devant GB au nombre de post/jours........


toujours votre concour interne!

mais sa m'etonne grave que je sois 4 eme y a des gens qui flood' bien plus que moi je les vois tout le temps 

je fait confience au grand juge de paix   

(je serait donc accros a mac G)


----------



## sofiping (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, une fois a mes 10000, je ne poste plus que dans les fils techniques..........



et dans : comment aider sofiping ...
  salut stook ... salut tutti ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et dans : comment aider sofiping ...
> salut stook ... salut tutti ...



mais bien sur, tu sais ou me trouver, si besoin est....


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et dans : comment aider sofiping ...
> salut stook ... salut tutti ...


lu' a toi


tien temps que le jeux tourne il ne le ferme pas la tradada


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur, tu sais ou me trouver, si besoin est....


j'y est pensé très fort, mais j'ai rien dit : ouf:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> lu' a toi
> 
> 
> tien temps que le jeux tourne il ne le ferme pas la tradada




bah, il ne fermera que quand se sera son tour de fermer......
mais ça viendra.........


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, il ne fermera que quand se sera son tour de fermer......
> mais ça viendra.........


s'est la dure loi de la vie faut un début et une fin. :sniff:
mais resteras toujours dans notre coeurs. :sniff:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

et il a une dates de fin ce concour?

ou s'est au bon vouloir des organisateur?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est la dure loi de la vie faut un début et une fin. :sniff:
> mais resteras toujours dans notre coeurs. :sniff:




resteras toujours au compteur....


----------



## sofiping (1 Septembre 2005)

je mettais juste un pied dans le flood , je vais poser l'autre direct dans la nuit ..... je passais juste voir si vous etiez en bonne santé , je vois que vous ne faites pas de phrases trop longues ... alors ça va


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> resteras toujours au compteur....


pour les jeux de mots s'est asser dit la baleine.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, je pourrai reprendre un peu d'avance durant ton Ban........



Oui t'en auras besoin !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'en auras besoin !



en tout cas, je me couche avec plus de 150 posts d'avance........  

'ne nuit....


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je mettais juste un pied dans le flood , je vais poser l'autre direct dans la nuit ..... je passais juste voir si vous etiez en bonne santé , je vois que vous ne faites pas de phrases trop longues ... alors ça va


pas plus de trois sylllaableble par mots et pas plus de 19 mots par phrase.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, une fois a mes 10000, je ne poste plus que dans les fils techniques..........



Oui mais toi tu peux ! Moi en revanche ....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, je me couche avec plus de 150 posts d'avance........
> 
> 'ne nuit....



Oui mais ça c'est dû au WE dernier ...  

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, je me couche avec plus de 150 posts d'avance........
> 
> 'ne nuit....


ne monté pas trop vite, je peut pas vous suivre si non je flood le plus que je peut pour etre a votre niveaux mais sa vas être dure!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et dans : comment aider sofiping ...
> salut stook ... salut tutti ...



Salut à toi !


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

fait de beaux rêve stook


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Correction : les comptes c'est juste pour ce fil
> 
> Petit màj :
> 
> ...



Je tiens bien la corde là ....  

En tout je connais un membre qui sera content d'être dans cette nouvelle liste rallongée ... Si vous saviez comme elle était déçu de ne pas y trouver son nom ...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens bien la corde là ....
> 
> En tout je connais un membre qui sera content d'être dans cette nouvelle liste rallongée ... Si vous saviez comme elle était déçu de ne pas y trouver son nom ...


tu parle de sonny!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Non je parle d'une chapotée rouge ...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je parle d'une chapotée rouge ...


ha tes passé 25 je boule au hazard et pares s'est pour toi  
si super modos le veut


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

bon je suis encore derrière robertav mais bon faut aller au dodo y a du boulot demain 

bonne nuit a ceux qui passe et faites de beaux rêves

spécial pour toi star


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

a moins que je tente un 4 a la suite 

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

je pense que s'est fesable
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

le 5 serait il abusé 
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

si 5 sa passe s'est enorme mais 6 alors possible ou non


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi toys !


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

un petit 7 mais la j'y crois pas!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Bah t'as bien raison de ne pas y croire ...  
Mais j'ai pas fais exprès .. :rose:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi toys !


merci 

je me disait bien que 7 c'etait trop


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as bien raison de ne pas y croire ...
> Mais j'ai pas fais exprès .. :rose:


si y a personne pour m'arretté je fait la nuit!
ta bien fait la derniere foi je suis monté a 15


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si y a personne pour m'arretté je fait la nuit!
> ta bien fait la derniere foi je suis monté a 15



J'avais vu ça ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

il ne me manque que 3 message pour égalé robertav


ha non 2 maintenent


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Mais t'auras du retard demain ...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais vu ça ... :rateau:


il est perdu dans les pages du forum 2 mais la pour les recherche je me sens pas trop d'attaque   
je vise plus le couloir de ma chambre et mon lit par la suite.

mais un potes viens de se connecté sur msn donc!


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'auras du retard demain ...


bien  je sait pas je taf dans un foyer ou j'ai une live box donc je vais pouvoir floodé en toute tranquillité et en wifi


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'y vais pour ce soir ...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

pareil

biz


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Septembre 2005)

et encore une nuit à bosser derrière ce bête écran...  :sleep:
Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

T'en as de la chance mon roberto !


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est génial dans ma liste de contacts il y a exactement UNE personne en ligne: un collègue de bureau...  :hein:
Enfin c'est pas vraiment un collègue de bureau, c'est mec en thèse à Versailles qui a le même directeur de thèse que moi et avec qui on fait partie de la même équipe, ce qui fait qu'on est pas dans le même bureau mais enfin bon. (C'est pas clair ce que j'écris ?   )


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial dans ma liste de contacts il y a exactement UNE personne en ligne: un collègue de bureau...  :hein:
> Enfin c'est pas vraiment un collègue de bureau, c'est mec en thèse à Versailles qui a le même directeur de thèse que moi et avec qui on fait partie de la même équipe, ce qui fait qu'on est pas dans le même bureau mais enfin bon. (C'est pas clair ce que j'écris ?   )



Mais si, mais si !     

Tu veux que je dise...dans la liste de contact j'ai qu'une personne de connectée et c'est mon Captain qui est à quelques mètres de moi, sur la mezzanine juste au dessus de ma tête !!
Ca te rassure ? Ca va mieux ???   

Bon......di don, puisque t'es là ! C'est bien Lille ?  Et dans deux ans ça sera bien aussi tu crois ??


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je dise...dans la liste de contact j'ai qu'une personne de connectée et c'est mon Captain qui est à quelques mètres de moi, sur la mezzanine juste au dessus de ma tête !!
> Ca te rassure ? Ca va mieux ???


On s'échange nos identifiants ?     :rateau:


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon......di don, puisque t'es là ! C'est bien Lille ?


Oui oui  


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Et dans deux ans ça sera bien aussi tu crois ??


Euh repose moi la question dans deux ans  

PS: pourquoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial dans ma liste de contacts il y a exactement UNE personne en ligne: un collègue de bureau...  :hein:
> Enfin c'est pas vraiment un collègue de bureau, c'est mec en thèse à Versailles qui a le même directeur de thèse que moi et avec qui on fait partie de la même équipe, ce qui fait qu'on est pas dans le même bureau mais enfin bon. (C'est pas clair ce que j'écris ?   )




*Vous voulez*
faire un bébé ensemble ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez*
> faire un bébé ensemble ?


 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Tu parle du dragon et de son collègue j'éspère !!! Parceque moi je peux pas, j'me prendrais une fée en pleine gueule et ben là j'ai pas envie !!!!    Non pas ce matin, non merci !


....


Pour la question "pourquoi" je ne répondrais pas "parceque" mais "car je risque d'y faire un an un de ces 4...si je fais un choix d'avenir en ce sens !!!" .... ben oui moi aussi j'ai le droit d'être pas clair !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:




*Euh...*
enfin, je voulais dire une thèse quoi...




 :rose:


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

'lut !...
la journée s'annonce...


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 'lut !...
> la journée s'annonce...



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."...

 :mouais: ....mal !!!  
de suite une frustration .....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Allez je pars bosser


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Hmf,  dommage Lila.... j'allais te dire de ne pas oublier ta promesse hein ! rouge,blanche,verte....


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hmf,  dommage Lila.... j'allais te dire de ne pas oublier ta promesse hein ! rouge,blanche,verte....



..nananan..j'ai pas oublié ..j'ai ma liste, comme pour les commissions ...et je suis de parole..
je voulais commencer par là histoire d'être de bonne humeur et puis là ça m'a déprimé....

pfff c'est un coup à boire ça, du r....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

j'aime pas être d'astreinte.........je dormais bien, mais que je dormais bien........
bon, j'y vais....
pfff.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, merci grand Sage........


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

tiens, y a pas grand monde ce matin....


*'n'aprem....*


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

/me casse la série de Stook


----------



## mikoo (1 Septembre 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn casse la série de Stook



12' apres mon dernier post......toujours aussi vif....


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Oui, je connais la réponse...  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 12' apres mon dernier post......toujours aussi vif....


Laisse moi le temps : je viens d'arriver au taf


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi le temps : je viens d'arriver au taf





et moi j'y suis pas parti.....vite......+++


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi le temps : je viens d'arriver au taf


Vu que je taf à la maison...


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



...oui *brumes* aussi


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Et voila j'y suis  :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Tiens j'ai une idée tout soudain: vous pensez que ce serait une bonne idée une AES Grande Braderie à Lille ?   

La grande braderie, c'est la ville entière (oui enfin en gros) transformée en braderie, avec des concours de montagnes de coquilles de moules en plus. C'est samedi et dimanche, alors viendez tous, et youpi ! 

Oui c'est bien "braderie" pas "brasserie" mais vous en faites pas y en a aussi


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

YOP les flooders... :casse:


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> YOP les flooders... :casse:



 'lut !!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Vous vous en foutez de ce que j'écris en fait, hein ?


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous en foutez de ce que j'écris en fait, hein ?



..ben non ..enfin moi si passke je suis loin mais les autres plus près oui sûrement...
 enfin je crois...
faut ouvrir un sujet "rendez-vous braderie moules à Lille"


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2005)

je déteste Flash et XML.
Ca a l'air génial et en deux secondes on sait plus où on en est...

Voilà c'est dit.

En plus, ce matin, il pleut.

Voilà le coup de blues de 11:34

A part ça, ça va ? 

Bonne idée je trouve mister Spyro... seul truc: je ne suis pas sur Lilles et je suis pas libre ces prochains ouikende 
Allez hop ! si la machine elle veut... cp de bool 




			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

voila mon message sublissime destiné au sage     

sinon , a part cela , je me demande a qui on a preté le mariosunshine et qu'il ne la plus rendu  :mouais: 

bien evidemment c'est a moi de le retrouver et faire tous le numeros de tel de l'entourage  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour mon adorée... Princess de mon coeur... :love:


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien evidemment c'est a moi de le retrouver et faire tous le numeros de tel de l'entourage  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



..  
c'estdingue, t'adore le téléphone toi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour mon adorée... Princess de mon coeur... :love:




   ton titre     


sublime et aveugle ?     

ou aveuglement sublissime ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..
> c'estdingue, t'adore le téléphone toi




avant internet oui !!!!!      

maintenant ça me gonfle et ..... avec la presentation de numero , 
je reponds une fois sur 5  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila mon message sublissime destiné au sage
> 
> sinon , a part cela , je me demande a qui on a preté le mariosunshine et qu'il ne la plus rendu  :mouais:
> 
> bien evidemment c'est a moi de le retrouver et faire tous le numeros de tel de l'entourage  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Moi je serais toi j'irais faire un tour a la cave....c'est encore un coup des [MGZ] ça !!!     


:love: bella


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais toi j'irais faire un tour a la cave....c'est encore un coup des [MGZ] ça !!!


:affraid:  Tu veux nous la perdre !!! J'ose pas imaginer ce qu'ils seraient capables de lui faire !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

dans la cave ????     :affraid:


là ba il y a des souris :affraid: et bien pire en plus

un chat avec dents sadiques


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton titre
> 
> 
> sublime et aveugle ?
> ...




si tu recherches "Sublime et aveuglant" sous google tu trouveras que ce sont des extraits d'Ouverture, une chanson d'Etienne Daho, un superbe morceau sur les rencontres, l'amour ou l'amitié, le dialogue...

rien en rapport avec mon physique ou mon intelligence  malheureusement !


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Aïe!!! :hosto: Bobo  J'ai pris une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ça :casse:











Et je ne le regrette pas!!!!! 





PS: petit concours par MP pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, devinez qui en est l'auteur?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien pire en plus


C'est pour qui cette remarque ? :mouais: Hein ? :hein:
Attention, pas touche à la [MGZ] ! 
Dool tu risques gros là... Je vais leur en toucher un mot moi.  
Et tu vas voir ce que Captain va te mettre en rentrant !    (et après tout çà ne me regarde pas  )
Naméo !   (c)Maiwen
Vais te balancer hors du train moi ! 
Lâcheuse !  
Tiens je vais dire à Vezoul de te préparer un plat spécial rien que pour toi !  

Vous vous rappelez pas de la dernière fois où quelqu'un a essayer de toucher à la MGZ ici ? 
On a débarqués en force, et çà a été une tuerie ! :love:
Alors gaffe... On a de la puissance de feu et des troupes de réserve si il faut. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe!!! :hosto: Bobo  J'ai pris une
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bien fait !!!     

fallait pas poster en politique, je te le re re re pete , trop trop trop DANGEREUX !!!


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Oh mais tu es un GamerZ sensible toi !!!!

Ma princess etait a la recherche d'un jeu, j'ai emis une hypothese c'est tout ! Sors pas ta mitraillette mon loup !!!    

PS : de toute facon je suis menotee dans ma cage au train, personne ne pourra m'en sortir !!!... puis je vous manquerais trop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour qui cette remarque ? :mouais: Hein ? :hein:




t'as fini ton blablatage plein de smiley ?    

on dirait un post ecris a 4 mains :  roberto et sonny


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe!!! :hosto: Bobo  J'ai pris une
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime beaucoup les "motifs" de suppression de Finn


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais tu es un GamerZ sensible toi !!!!


Oui  et alors ? :rose:



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Ma princess etait a la recherche d'un jeu, j'ai emis une hypothese c'est tout ! Sors pas ta mitraillette mon loup !!!


Tu accuses des gens honnêtes, c'est la le problème !  



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : de toute facon je suis menotee dans ma cage au train, personne ne pourra m'en sortir !!!... puis je vous manquerais trop !!!


Menottée ?  Tiens çà me donne une idée.  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup les "motifs" de suppression de Finn


Mouarf, j'en ris encore :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

90° en machine, c'est un peu trop pour un troll?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

je vais faire une sieste , me reveiller tot le matin ne me reussi pas  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est hurri qui poste comme ça     

Roberto ! Sors de ce corps !


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

coucou


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou


Coucou mon petit papillon ! (et coucou les autres aussi)
Ben alors, je t'ai attendu hier soir devant iChat...

Bien mangé ? Moi c'était rapide et pas trop cher. Bon ? A ce prix là, je ne me suis pas posé la question... 

:burp:


----------



## Gregg (1 Septembre 2005)

Coucou a toutes et tous


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

Surprise


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Imposteur !


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a toutes et tous



Tiens, Gregg, y'avait longtemps, quelle nouvelles ?

Salut au stormtrooper !

Salut dool et à ceux qui aiment lapine


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coucou mon petit papillon ! (et coucou les autres aussi)
> Ben alors, je t'ai attendu hier soir devant iChat...
> 
> Bien mangé ? Moi c'était rapide et pas trop cher. Bon ? A ce prix là, je ne me suis pas posé la question...
> ...


internet marchais pas hier chez moi c'est pour ça  

et je serai pas là ce soir  non plus


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Imposteur !


Non remplaçant


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> internet marchais pas hier chez moi c'est pour ça
> 
> et je serai pas là ce soir  non plus


Moi non plus en fait, je vais boire un coup pour fêter ça !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut dool et à ceux qui aiment lapine



En un seul mot lapine ?   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus en fait, je vais boire un coup pour fêter ça !


pour fêter quoi ?


----------



## Gregg (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Gregg, y'avait longtemps, quelle nouvelles ?
> 
> Salut au stormtrooper !
> 
> Salut dool et à ceux qui aiment lapine



Salut Taho comment vas ? 


Moi , tout va bien  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

pitin® d'astreinte....mon fait perdre 3 heures, pour rien, mais alors rien du tout..........
en plus j'ai loupé UPS et mon nouvel APN..........
et maintenant que je rentre voila que le vieux sauvage du 5 eme.....me refait le coup du j'écoute la radio de ma Goldwing a fond sous la fenêtre de mes voisins....si il ne rentre pas dans son garage dans les 5 prochaines minutes, je lui jete un caillou.......j'aime pas Johnny...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

et puis mer**, tiens, caillou....


j'en ai ramassé des exprès pour ça....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...je lui jete un caillou.......j'aime pas Johnny...


t'aurais pas plutôt une boite à coucou à lui jeter ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, je t'ai attendu hier soir devant iChat...


La forme le taho!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas plutôt une boite à coucou à lui jeter ?



trop petit caillou, avec le casque il a rien senti....enfin, il me semble.........
et non, pas de boite a coucou......


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En un seul mot lapine ?   :rateau:


 
Chacun l'écrit comme il le veut...



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour fêter quoi ?


Ben, les bougies (en retard certes)



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Salut Taho comment vas ?
> 
> Moi , tout va bien  :love:



Bon, c'est une bonne nouvelle !

Moi ça va, sauf que mon vénérable IIyama vient de claquer... Heureusement que j'ai encore l'Apple (encore plus vieux) sous la main, enfin, sous les yeux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro, je trouve ton idée d'AES intéressante....c'est quand la grande braderie ...?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> trop petit caillou, avec le casque il a rien senti....enfin, il me semble.........
> et non, pas de boite a coucou......


Si tu veux j'ai des cailloux d'un format un peu plus adapté ici... Dans les 2 ou 3 tonnes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Chacun l'écrit comme il le veut...
> 
> 
> Ben, les bougies (en retard certes)
> ...



salut.........


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La forme le taho!


du coup, je me suis couché tard :sleep:
non, en fait, fallait que je me repose quand même... J'ai pas trop réussi


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut.........


Salut Stook ! Donc, toi, c'est le train-train quotidien


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

A que coucou ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook ! Donc, toi, c'est le train-train quotidien



oui, le train-train jaune.....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> du coup, je me suis couché tard :sleep:


Ben moi j'ai pas dormi...  :hein: 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, je trouve ton idée d'AES intéressante....c'est quand la grande braderie ...?


Ce week-end !!!
Viendez tous !!!

Quoi trop tard ????


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je lui jete un caillou.......j'aime pas Johnny...


pitin t'es nu violent toi !!! UN caillou ...   ... faut lui jeter un pavé ... qu'est-ce que tu vas lui faire à sa "limousine" ( vi vi j'appelle ça comme ça  ) ... avec un caillou ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A que coucou ?




mince, plus de boulette...........


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A que coucou ?


ça défoule !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai pas dormi...  :hein:
> 
> Ce week-end !!!
> Viendez tous !!!
> ...




mince, deja ce Week end.....bon tant pis...........


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pitin t'es nu violent toi !!! UN caillou ...   ... faut lui jeter un pavé ... qu'est-ce que tu vas lui faire à sa "limousine" ( vi vi j'appelle ça comme ça  ) ... avec un caillou ...




mais je veux pas le tuer non plus.....un caillou qui tombe de deux etages et lancé avec force...., si c'est un joli petit gallet, ça fait deja assez mal.....attend qu'il enleve son casque....


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

bon et puis moi j'ai mal dormi ... trop chaud ... et y'a un bébé qu'arrête pas de gueuler ... et puis je me suis levée à 9h pour aller à l'auto-école ... snif ...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop chaud


Ah ouaip y avait ça aussi   :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... et y'a un bébé qu'arrête pas de gueuler ...


Et qui est le père ?


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon et puis moi j'ai mal dormi ... trop chaud ... et y'a un bébé qu'arrête pas de gueuler ... et puis je me suis levée à 9h pour aller à l'auto-école ... snif ...



Vient faire un câlin ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vient faire un câlin ! :love:


Très en forme


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vient faire un câlin ! :love:


arrête ça va jaser :rose:


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Très en forme


Ben j'ai un peu maigris ces derniers temps...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête ça va jaser :rose:


Cà y est je sais qui est le père ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> arrête ça va jaser :rose:


Ça jase déjà... 
Sont tous jaloux en fait !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et qui est le père ?



pas moi.....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça jase déjà...


Oh à peine


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà y est je sais qui est le père ! :love:


Bon, dans dix ans, je le reconnais, c'est très à la mode en ce moment de reconnaître un gamin caché des années après... PPDA, Albert...


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dans dix ans, je le reconnais, c'est très à la mode en ce moment de reconnaître un gamin caché des années après... PPDA, Albert...


ah c'est toi le père ???? .... ça fait un moment que je me demandais ... j'ai du raté un ... truc


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh à peine


Toi ça compte pas


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dans dix ans, je le reconnais, c'est très à la mode en ce moment de reconnaître un gamin caché des années après... PPDA, Albert...


Flûte je suis pas branché, je les ai reconnu tout de suite les miens.  :love:

Bon et alors Maiwen, tu l'as appelé comment ce petit ?


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est toi le père ???? .... ça fait un moment que je me demandais ... j'ai du raté un ... truc


Enfin, y'aura des tests génétiques à faire avec la bergère parce qu'il pourrait contester aussi... 

Bon, allez, je retourne bosser !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Toi ça compte pas


AH ben merci  :mouais:
Dis tout de suite que je suis un moins que rien    
Que personne me lit ni ne s'intéresse à ce que j'écris !  

_Quoi ? Ah on me fait savoir que c'est effectivement le cas... Alors euh je...  _


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, je retourne bosser !  :love:


Pourquoi tu y étais pas là ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Que personne me lit ni ne s'intéresse à ce que j'écris !


Meuh non, ce n'est pas vrai ! 
On te lit ! 
On ne s'y intéresse pas, mais on te lit !


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

je passe  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'y intéresse pas, mais on te lit !


Voila qui me... rassure  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vient faire un câlin ! :love:



ti'yana s'est inscrit où pas alors ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, y'aura des tests génétiques à faire avec la bergère parce qu'il pourrait contester aussi...
> 
> Bon, allez, je retourne bosser !  :love:


t'abuse !!!!! 


alors comment vais-je l'appeler ? ... tagazer!  ... starho!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Vbul a mon intention au sujet du post de Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ce message est ,pour une raison encore inconnu, invisible, nous nous excusons du désagrément causé et espérons que le sujet de ce message ne vous concernez pas...



Ben voila, tout s'explique.....


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je passe  :hein:


j'aurai bien dit un ange passe mais euh ... non


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ti'yana s'est inscrit où pas alors ?


Tu noteras qu'il a viré sa citation de sa signature


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'abuse !!!!!
> 
> 
> alors comment vais-je l'appeler ? ... tagazer!  ... starho!




appelle la Pomme-Bergere.....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors comment vais-je l'appeler ? ... tagazer!  ... starho!


Demande à Ned


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Ned


pourquoi ? aaaaaaaah vi pardon ... :love:  :love:  :love: 


tiens Neo c'est bien aussi


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai bien dit un ange passe mais euh ... non


si, si ça marche


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu noteras qu'il a viré sa citation de sa signature



je n'avais pas noté de citation dans sa signature
tu penses bien que noter qu'elle avait disparu


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je n'avais pas noté de citation dans sa signature
> tu penses bien que noter qu'elle avait disparu


_"Les PC c'est comme les tamagotchi"_ ou truc comme ça


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

on peut passer maintenant


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut passer maintenant


Tu veux dire que tu es un ange ? Je l'ai toujours su !  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Yes, j'ai recu mon nouvel APN.............

merci d'ailleurs Macounette et Tatav, pour les liens........


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu es un ange ? Je l'ai toujours su !  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


hihi  oui ... un sourire d'ange et un ... enfin tu vois quoi


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihi  oui ... un sourire d'ange et un ... enfin tu vois quoi


Je visualise même très bien oui  :love: :love: :love:

:rose:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu es un ange ?


Maiwen un ange ? 
Déchu alors...  

...

Désolé aujourd'hui je me suis réveillé sarcastique.  :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen un ange ?
> Déchu alors...
> 
> ...
> ...


Hurri ... tu me déchois  :hein:    :rose: 


ps : Spyro ! :affraid: :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Yes, j'ai recu mon nouvel APN.............
> 
> merci d'ailleurs Macounette et Tatav, pour les liens........


Pour les APN, il y a un site qui est bien, pas cher et relativement sérieux, c'est Nomatica.


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen un ange ?
> Déchu alors...
> 
> ...
> ...


Il voulait dire: "Dé*j*olé aujourd'hui je me *ch*uis réveillé *ch*arca*ch*tique"  

[edith: "grillé" ]


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hurri ... tu me déchois  :hein:    :rose:


C'est pas grave, çà ira mieux demain. 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : Spyro ! :affraid: :rose:


Mais non, il parlait de ton sourire...


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, çà ira mieux demain.
> 
> Mais non, il parlait de ton sourire...


t'en sais rien t'étais pas là


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

pitin de M.Stick pas compatible....bon, me casse a la FNAC.............


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin de M.Stick pas compatible....bon, me casse a la FNAC.............


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrahhh bah moi je vais resté au boulot alors...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Pitin j'ai gagné 2 points de force disco en une semaine (dont un là ménant avec mes 4000 bouboules  ).


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, je viens de recevoir une proposition de boulot...


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pitin j'ai gagné 2 points de force disco en une semaine (dont un là ménant avec mes 4000 bouboules  ).


il me fait peur ton avatar ! :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de recevoir une proposition de boulot...


Flûte, c'est pas de bol.  ...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il me fait peur ton avatar ! :affraid:


C'est mon mao style  
Tu connais pas ?  

(Note que je pointe ce post de ce thread tout à fait au hasard  )


----------



## Gregg (1 Septembre 2005)

C sympa l'ambiance par ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

spyroooooooooo ????????   

mais ce quoi cet avatar ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a defaut de savoir quel est celui de mackie     )



fabfabbbbbb ?????? 
bien la propos de boulot ?     


stoooooock ??????
j'ai acheté monMM a presque moitié prix , cela t'interesse ?   



et puisssss ...... je sais plus a ki je dois dire quelques chose 
je viens de me reveiller :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyroooooooooo ????????
> 
> mais ce quoi cet avatar ????


cf ma réponse à maiwen (bande de nioubs qui connaissez pas le mao style )


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Comme toujours quoi ....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> là je vais être lumineux dans le noir.


Roberto is... THE GRAPHISTE FROM TCHERNOBYL !

Bientôt dans une Flaque* près de chez vous  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


_* Et en exclusivité à l'Apple Expo  _​


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon badge pour le Keynote!


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

j'ai pas très envie de travailler :rose: et vous ??!!??


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas très envie de travailler :rose: et vous ??!!??


Alors moi pas du tout, d'ailleurs j'y arrive pas


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas très envie de travailler :rose: et vous ??!!??



As-tu besoin que je réponde à cette question ..?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi pas du tout, d'ailleurs j'y arrive pas


rien que pour ça je t'aurai bien coup de bouler, mais la machine veut pas : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro."   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas très envie de travailler :rose: et vous ??!!??




je ne travaille pas , donc cette envie j'en ai pas


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> As-tu besoin que je réponde à cette question ..?


non, jolie blonde


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Stooooock
> j'ai acheté monMM a presque moitié prix , cela t'interesse ?



Trop tard, dommage..........mais merci quand meme...


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne travaille pas , donc cette envie j'en ai pas


mais tu en as d'autre... enfin je me comprends


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien que pour ça je t'aurai bien coup de bouler, mais la machine veut pas : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro."   :rose:


Il me semble que tu m'as dit ça plusieurs fois aujourd'hui


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tu m'as dit ça plusieurs fois aujourd'hui


c'est que tu as été bon


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne travaille pas , donc cette envie j'en ai pas


pareil je viens de me faire réveillé par un potes qui était en pause il a passé sun phone a une copinne je n'ai rien compris, mais s'est plus tôt agréable de ce faire réveillé par une douce voix que tu connais pas!


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

mais si tu veux me mettre un coup de boule, ne te gêne pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pitin j'ai gagné 2 points de force disco en une semaine (dont un là ménant avec mes 4000 bouboules  ).




tiens, j'ai senti ça....hum.....j'aime bien.....mais mantenant, faut que je me venge, ne serait-ce que pour le Mao style...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais reprendre un café, déjà que je faisais des z'étincellles de la fumée, là je vais être lumineux dans le noir.



pour les dessins qui tremble s'est bon le café!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau, et alors ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est que tu as été bon


Ça doit être à cause de ma muse  :love:  :rose:


			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu veux me mettre un coup de boule, ne te gêne pas


D'abord c'est mal de mendier et ensuite:





			
				vBouquetin a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla 24 heures pata pata


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai senti ça....hum.....j'aime bien.....mais mantenant, faut que je me venge, ne serait-ce que pour le Mao style...



faudrait pensé a monté un club des mao ici y en a de plus en plus.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau, et alors ?



C'est pas drôle ..


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pitin j'ai gagné 2 points de force disco en une semaine (dont un là ménant avec mes 4000 bouboules  ).


4000   'tain tu dois être super drôle ou avoir un gros carnet d'adresse !!
j'suis même pas à 1800   
bon c'est vrai que je suis pas venu pendant de longs mois !! mais quand même, je suis pourtant super drôle non... ah non pas tant que ça  :hein: 

bon bah par bon c½ur au moins donné moi un coup de boule, ça fait bientôt 3 ans que je suis parmis vous alors à vot'bon c½ur m'sieurs dames... boulez moi !! merci


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à vot'bon c½ur m'sieurs dames... boulez moi !! merci


C'est du rouge que tu vas te prendre avec ce genre de message


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

effectivement


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 4000   'tain tu dois être super drôle ou avoir un gros carnet d'adresse !!
> j'suis même pas à 1800
> bon c'est vrai que je suis pas venu pendant de longs mois !! mais quand même, je suis pourtant super drôle non... ah non pas tant que ça  :hein:
> 
> bon bah par bon c½ur au moins donné moi un coup de boule, ça fait bientôt 3 ans que je suis parmis vous alors à vot'bon c½ur m'sieurs dames... boulez moi !! merci



s'est pas bien de réclamé ma grand mère dans ce cas elle me boule rouge   

1800 s'est déjà pas mal quand tu pense au nioub's qui sont a zéro.


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être à cause de ma muse  :love:  :rose:


qui c'est ta muse !!



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'abord c'est mal de mendier et ensuite:


je mendie pas, je t'ôte une gêne !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 4000   'tain tu dois être super drôle ou avoir un gros carnet d'adresse !!




non, il a vieillit d'un an il y quelques jours , alors il a reçu pleins de cadeaux !!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, il a vieillit d'un an il y quelques jours , alors il a reçu pleins de cadeaux !!



Chuuuut faut pas le lui rappeler ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon bah par bon c½ur au moins donné moi un coup de boule, ça fait bientôt 3 ans que je suis parmis vous alors à vot'bon c½ur m'sieurs dames... boulez moi !! merci




moi je peux pas pour le moment ...... j'ai encore une longue liste a remercier tous ceux qui ont partecipé a mon annif


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je mendie pas, je t'ôte une gêne !!



Dans ce cas te gène pas ...


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

vivement mon anniversaire  :rose:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Pfffff ça parle toujours que de boules ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff ça parle toujours que de boules ici




mais non, tu oublies les bieres


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, il a vieillit d'un an il y quelques jours , alors il a reçu pleins de cadeaux !!


Mine de rien ça représente un sacré boost en effet 

Pour le reste, je suis tout simplement brillant.
Et modeste. TRÈS.


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Ouh peuchère tu tire ou tu poinnnte !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mine de rien ça représente un sacré boost en effet
> 
> Pour le reste, je suis tout simplement brillant.
> Et modeste. TRÈS.





oui , tres tres beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff ça parle toujours que de boules ici



C'est pour mieux t'attirer ici ...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff ça parle toujours que de boules ici


C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus... euh  :mouais:

Non rien  :hein:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour mieux t'attirer ici ...



Et ça marche boudiouuuuuuu !!! 


Quelle minette je fais là !!!    :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

T'as 1337 messages dool, c'est parfait


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as 1337 messages dool, c'est parfait



NAN ! S'pa vrai !




Et quoi d'abord ?! Ca fais quoi ?? hein dis ? Ca fais quoi ???

Et dans 9 jours c'est mon Macgé-annif aussi si tu veux qu'on parle de tout ça !!! (entre parenthèses, vous les voyez bien les parenthèses hein, merci WebO ! ) :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

surprise


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi d'abord ?! Ca fais quoi ?? hein dis ? Ca fais quoi ???


1337 voyons !!!!
Tous les gamers savent ça !  

Sinon hein google


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




beh dis donc, tu as beaucoup de surprises toi !!!


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Merde j'aurai dû arrêter de poster alors !     :rose: 



PS : je ne suis pas GameuuuhhhhZ...je squatte c'est tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 90° en machine, c'est un peu trop pour un troll?



Méfiance : la prochaine fois c'est 70 ° avec eau de javel pour ceux qui y touchent.


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouh peuchère tu tire ou tu poinnnte !


ça dépend faut tirer qui ? :mouais:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je me sens prêt à bouffer du lion.*
> Vivant.
> Je commence par la patte avant gauche, GNIAK, en esquivant la droite, et en lui mettant des bourre-pif pour pas qu'il me morde.
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


le plus chiant dans le lion s'est le plumage ! s'est long a virré.


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> beh dis donc, tu as beaucoup de surprises toi !!!


s'est un homme plein de ressource caché.


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un homme plein de ressource caché.


surtout caché


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

steack haché


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise


 Il est où ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> steack haché


Toi tu mérites un bizou   :love:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> steack haché


ah oui, alors c'est l'histoire de 2 petits steak...


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> steack haché


 :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> steack haché



Heuuuuu .... Non rien !


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu .... Non rien !


 Ouais aussi


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est où ?


s'est tiré a mon arrivée


----------



## le mec au fond du trous (1 Septembre 2005)

un deux teste


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> s'est tiré a mon arrivée


 Comme d'hab


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais aussi



Comment va ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment va ?


 Très bien :love: Je fais une pause macgé :love:


Marre de ce rapport de stage


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

ne parlé pas de bouffe vous aller me filé les crocs de chameaux.


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ne parlé pas de bouffe vous aller me filé les crocs de chameaux.


 Où ça de la bouffe ? 

Y a rien à manger là


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

j'aimerai bien aller boire un verre à la plage !


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

j'ai entendu dire qu' yana qui bouffent du lion !!!  en tant que lionne majeure maintenant, je m'oppose !!! je refuse c'est inadmissible !!!


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Où ça de la bouffe ?
> 
> Y a rien à manger là


sa parle de steak moi s'est un truc au quelle je ne peut pas résisté, j'ai faim toutes les quatre heures, et des steak je pourrait en mangé toutes les deux heures


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu dire qu' yana qui bouffent du lion !!!  en tant que lionne majeure maintenant, je m'oppose !!! je refuse c'est inadmissible !!!


même pas un petit bout? aller une patte ou une oreille.


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même pas un petit bout? aller une patte ou une oreille.


euh ... non ...


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

z'avez vu au MacDo ils ont remis le MacFarmer :mouais: 
voilà c'est tout...


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien aller boire un verre à la plage !


 Aujourd'hui, c'est pas une bonne idée 

Y a trop de vent


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> z'avez vu au MacDo ils ont remis le MacFarmer :mouais:
> voilà c'est tout...


Ils sous traitent 50% de la production à Stargazer ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> z'avez vu au MacDo ils ont remis le MacFarmer :mouais:
> voilà c'est tout...


 Je préfèrais la pub pour les verres coca :love:


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... non ...


aller tes pas joueusse bon si s'est comme ça je vais bouffé de la lionne!  
et un steak de cli.....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu dire qu' yana qui bouffent du lion !!!  en tant que lionne majeure maintenant, je m'oppose !!! je refuse c'est inadmissible !!!



Heuuuuu .... Non rien !


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu .... Non rien !


 Pourquoi tu dis toujours la même chose ?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu .... Non rien !


pas mieux


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils sous traitent 50% de la production à Stargazer ?



C'est à dire ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?


Ben MacFarmer -> mi-laine


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu dis toujours la même chose ?



Comme ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben MacFarmer -> mi-laine



Ah mi-laine Fermière !


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ...


 ok


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

faut que je me tire d'ici !! ils sont tous sous speed


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut que je me tire d'ici !! ils sont tous sous speed


Ouaip ! Ceux que tu crois fonctionner à vitesse normale, en fait ils sont sous speed aussi, mais eux sont Suisses...    (comment démarrer une flame sans en avoir l'air...   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:......


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut que je me tire d'ici !! ils sont tous sous speed


 ah bon ? on m'aurait pas dit ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

semac 18/20 sur l'échelle du ban


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ! Ceux que tu crois fonctionner à vitesse normale, en fait ils sont sous speed aussi, mais eux sont Suisses...    (comment démarrer une flame sans en avoir l'air...   )



Non on va même pas relever le fait que tu traites les suisses d'escargot ...


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:......


 La sieste était bonne ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ! Ceux que tu crois fonctionner à vitesse normale, en fait ils sont sous speed aussi, mais eux sont Suisses...    (comment démarrer une flame sans en avoir l'air...   )


présent


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut que je me tire d'ici !! ils sont tous sous speed



pourquoi, t'en veux......
ou t'as peur de faire une rechute...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> présent


Cà c'est pas une surprise !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La sieste était bonne ?




meme pas, j'arrive des courses, j'ai du monde ce soir....


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

Rrrrrrroo la chance, y'aura quoi à boire ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrroo la chance, y'aura quoi à boire ?


 et à manger ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

bon.......pas grand chose de neuf dans ce fil...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon.......pas grand chose de neuf dans ce fil...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


 Malheureusement


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrroo la chance, y'aura quoi à boire ?




sake et biere......
et forcement du bordeaux....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et à manger ?



surprise.....


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sake et biere......
> et forcement du bordeaux....


pas le moindre Bourgogne ?  Quel gachis !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon.......pas grand chose de neuf dans ce fil...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


ben tu t'attendais à quoi dans ce fil pourri ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben tu t'attendais à quoi dans ce fil pourri ?



bah, a rien comme d'hab.....
et tu sais quoi, ben il n'y avait rien.....au moins pas de surprise.....


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sake et biere......
> et forcement du bordeaux....


Rrrraaaaaaaaah je me danerai pour un bon bordeaux !!
par contre si je puis me permettre je suis assez d'accord avec Hurrican mais en blanc alors, un bon bourgogne blanc, il n'y a pas beaucoup mieux !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> pas le moindre Bourgogne ?  Quel gachis !




on va pas recommencer.........


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

Je change de sujet... 

Mais je tiens à dire qu'en ce moment, j'ai vraiment pas de bol  :

Ce matin, je pars surfer avec un pote, il me prête sa planche, je prend deux vagues... Pour l'instant, tout va bien 

Sauf que la deuxième a été fatale pour la planche, elle est en deux morceaux  J'en ai marre d'avoir la poisse...


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on va pas recommencer.........


rien a dire!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrraaaaaaaaah je me danerai pour un bon bordeaux !!
> par contre si je puis me permettre je suis assez d'accord avec Hurrican mais en blanc alors, un bon bourgogne blanc, il n'y a pas beaucoup mieux !!




chez moi, c'est Bordeaux ou local et rouge.....point....!!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben tu t'attendais à quoi dans ce fil pourri ?


quand on trouve un fil pourri on évite de le fréquenter  ... c'est comme les gens


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon.......pas grand chose de neuf dans ce fil


Ben ça dépend pour qui...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je change de sujet...
> 
> Mais je tiens à dire qu'en ce moment, j'ai vraiment pas de bol  :
> 
> ...




surtout, ne bouge plus....on sait jamais......pitin®, t'as pas de bol......


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, c'est Bordeaux ou local et rouge.....point....!!!


pas très ouvert... faut pas se couper d'autres saveurs comme ça !! :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend pour qui...



ben evidemment, question de point de vue.....normal.....


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on va pas recommencer.........


Ecoute tout à l'heure juste parce que j'en avais discuté avec un membre du clan m4k, je suis aller vérifier dans ma cave combien il me restait de Mazy-Chambertin, et admirer le Richebourg qui y trône encore (pour combien de temps ?  ). Alors tu me permettras de dire que question Bourgogne il y a plein de merveilles ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas très ouvert... faut pas se couper d'autres saveurs comme ça !! :rose:



c'est comme ça.....


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça.....


tant pis pour toi...


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surtout, ne bouge plus....on sait jamais......pitin®, t'as pas de bol......


 C'est pas grave, j'espère que ça va pas durer c'est tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute tout à l'heure juste parce que j'en avais discuté avec un membre du clan m4k, je suis aller vérifier dans ma cave combien il me restait de Mazy-Chambertin, et admirer le Richebourg qui y trône encore (pour combien de temps ?  ). Alors tu me permettras de dire que question Bourgogne il y a plein de merveilles ! :love:




ben tant mieux.....
moi ma cave avec mes bordeaux , elle me plait aussi.....


----------



## Patamach (1 Septembre 2005)

arrrrrrrrg je peux plus ecouter ma musique ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand on trouve un fil pourri on évite de le fréquenter  ... c'est comme les gens


rhôôôô


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tant pis pour toi...



tant pis pour moi.....
c'est fou, ça me fait penser a mon ex, qui ne comprenez pas que je ne puisse manger un certain plat dont je suis alergique en me disant, tu sais pas ce que tu manques....mais je m'en fout.....
d'ailleurs, j'ai changé de copine comme ça , ça resoud le probleme....


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben tant mieux.....
> moi ma cave avec mes bordeaux , elle me plait aussi.....


De toute façon, les Bordeaux çà plait aux jeunes et aux femmes, parce qu'ils sont neutres. Ensuite on apprend  à apprécier les Bourgognes, plus fins et plus typés.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôô



quand je dis qi'il n'y a plus de respect.....


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tant pis pour moi.....
> c'est fou, ça me fait penser a mon ex, qui ne comprenez pas que je ne puisse manger un certain plat dont je suis alergique en me disant, tu sais pas ce que tu manques....mais je m'en fout.....
> d'ailleurs, j'ai changé de copine comme ça , ça resoud le probleme....


 Ça a pas été long alors ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, les Bordeaux çà plait aux jeunes et aux femmes, parce qu'ils sont neutres. Ensuite on apprend  à apprécier les Bourgognes, plus fins et plus typés.



si ça peut te faire plaisir..........
et quand je parle de mes collioure bien typés, tu me parles de vin de soifard.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> arrrrrrrrg je peux plus ecouter ma musique ...



ké t'arrive....?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, les Bordeaux çà plait aux jeunes et aux femmes, parce qu'ils sont neutres. Ensuite on apprend  à apprécier les Bourgognes, plus fins et plus typés.


Pas loin d'être entièrement d'accord.


Et ça me fait chier


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça a pas été long alors ?



non, je parle de celle d'avant.....celle là, je la garde....:love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis qi'il n'y a plus de respect.....


Ah ben y en a qui sont susceptible quand on parle de leur maison


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut te faire plaisir..........
> et quand je parle de mes collioure bien typés, tu me parles de vin de soifard.....


Non, je ne fais qu'une constatation. 
Plus on vieilli plus on apprécie les Bourgognes, et les grands Bordeaux. le problème étant que du coup çà revient cher.  Mais bon moi j'ai mes entrées.  :love:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tant pis pour moi.....
> c'est fou, ça me fait penser a mon ex, qui ne comprenez pas que je ne puisse manger un certain plat dont je suis alergique en me disant, tu sais pas ce que tu manques....mais je m'en fout.....
> d'ailleurs, j'ai changé de copine comme ça , ça resoud le probleme....


je ne vois pas le rapport :mouais: la il s'agit de dire je ne vais pas voir ailleurs par principe visiblement, je trouve juste ça dommage... fin de la discussion


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben y en a qui sont susceptible quand on parle de leur maison





:love::love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je parle de celle d'avant.....celle là, je la garde....:love:


 Ouais mais je parlais de la période de célibat qui n'a pas été longue


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne fais qu'une constatation.
> Plus on vieilli plus on apprécie les Bourgognes, et les grands Bordeaux. le problème étant que du coup çà revient cher.  Mais bon moi j'ai mes entrées.  :love:



je n'ai payé aucun de mes bordeaux, c'est pourquoi je me permet de boire du "Grand" bordeaux...
tous provenant directement de la propriété.....

mais comme le dit Semac, fin de la discussion....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

alors cette plainte ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je parlais de la période de célibat qui n'a pas été longue




forcement     

tu es trop beau gosse pour rester seul


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je parlais de la période de célibat qui n'a pas été longue



effectivement, pas trop profité....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais comme le dit Semac, fin de la discussion....


semac il compte pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semac il compte pas



ha, bon...c'est un peu comme imax, alors....?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semac il compte pas


monsieur est trop bon de me considérer suffisament pour évoquer mon nom dans ce thread !


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors cette plainte ?


 Ça avance, j'ose pas trop en parler tant que c'est pas fini


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement
> 
> tu es trop beau gosse pour rester seul


 je parlais de stook 

Merci quand même :rose:


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, pas trop profité....


  c'est dommage


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage



tout est relatif......


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

ça ça dépend du point de vue


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça ça dépend du point de vue




et l'angle ?   

droit, gauche ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

Par derrière ?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

et de qui a le point de vue ! :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

attend, je reflechis....


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par derrière ?


ha non, grand fou! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

oui, tout a fait....


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par derrière ?



On voit le connaisseur...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais comme le dit Semac, fin de la discussion....


C'est toi qui avait commencé !


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

:sick: là j'ai envie de vomir ... je sais pas si c'est à cause du bar ... ou du xylophène   vivement demain que je rebosse comme une tarée au lieu de faire mes conneries !!!!    :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est un symptôme connu les nausées...


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un symptôme connu les nausées...



Symptomatique de la Vezoul touch oui !!!!!  


Si c'est pour le gniard que tu dis ça, je te l'offrirais dans 9 mois  !!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :sick: là j'ai envie de vomir ... je sais pas si c'est à cause du bar ... ou du xylophène   vivement demain que je rebosse comme une tarée au lieu de faire mes conneries !!!!    :mouais:  :rose:


t'es enceinte ??   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour le gniard que tu dis ça, je te l'offrirais dans 9 mois  !!!!!!! :mouais:


Ben faut qu'on s'y mette alors...  :love:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'es enceinte ??   :love:



c'est une manie ????


Vous savez une femme a aussi le droit d'avoir envie de vomir sans être fécondée !!!


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez une femme a aussi le droit d'avoir envie de vomir sans être fécondée !!!


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre !


----------



## 222diablo222 (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (1 Septembre 2005)

re hip paf rah boum flap !


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Et puis finalement, non


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Vous voulez un grand moment de solitude ? j'épluche une banane, le bout qui sert à l'ouvrir me reste dans les mains et elle s'ouvre pas ! :/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez un grand moment de solitude ? j'épluche une banane, le bout qui sert à l'ouvrir me reste dans les mains et elle s'ouvre pas ! :/




un couteau banane , surtout suisse (le couteau)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui avait commencé !



.... et gnagnagna.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

je retourne a mes fourneaux.......


----------



## 222diablo222 (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je retourne a mes fourneaux.......


J'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

bioman ce soir rentre tard , on dinera  vers 21h/21h30
moi je prends les commandes des furneaux a 20h30 pas avant


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez un grand moment de solitude ? j'épluche une banane, le bout qui sert à l'ouvrir me reste dans les mains et elle s'ouvre pas ! :/


Viens faire calin !
Euh  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Viens faire calin !
> Euh  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


Vous faites un remix de Elliot le dragon quand il fait chauffer des pommes?


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2005)

Fais attention Taho! qu'il ne te reste pas que de la compote pour l'AE... ce serait moins pratique que les pommes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim




moi aussi..... 
hum.....hum.....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Tu reçois pas toi ce soir ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu reçois pas toi ce soir ?


Ça dépend, quelle chaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Oulah oop


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, quelle chaine ?



T'es en forme (de quoi ? comme ça c'est fait ) ce soir !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oulah oop



Salut à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oulah oop




oop Oulah 

la forme revient , tu ne te limites plus a un coucou


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Et ta soeur, elle revient ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es en forme (de quoi ? comme ça c'est fait ) ce soir !


Mais... MAIS !!!!  
'tain t'imagines pas la frustration là !!  
Argh !!!  
Je... glub... glob...
"EN FORME DE QUOI"   
Je l'ai dit ! je l'ai dit ! je l'ai dit !  :hosto:
HhahahaHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
JE L'AI DIIIIIIIIT NANANANANÈÈÈÈÈÈÈREEEEEEEE     
houhou  haha  !!

REDRUM REDRUM REDRUM REDRUM REDRUM REDRUM !!!!  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2005)

Respire Spyro ! Prends ton temps ! Ça va aller ! De grandes et lentes inspirations ! (enfin pas trop grandes, hein, parce qu'il faudrait pas se retrouver avec un incendie sur les bras ! )


----------



## mikoo (1 Septembre 2005)

:hein: 

ton post, spyro, est d'une intensité typographique éblouissante.

 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais quand même ....


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

Peau Pierre Lourd 2
Jeux V d'or mire....
Beaux noeud nue hi !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

tiens, ça floode pas trop ce soir....:sleep:....
bon, ben on a trop picolé...alors je ne vais pas m'attarder....:sleep:....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Non c'est calme ce soir ici ...


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

attend un poil j'arrive


YHHHHAAAAAHOUUU BINGO POILS DANS LE DOS


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Chuis crevé et il fait trop chaud pour dormir... comme pour flooder...

EDIT: par contre pour fumer du shit chez toys apparemment c'est nickel  :mouais:


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chuis crevé et il fait trop chaud pour dormir... comme pour flooder...


m^me sous la fatigue le vent la pluie ou la neige le floodeur se doit de tenir le coup.

on se croirait dans l'épisode des simpsons encore un foi faut pas que je matte la teloche. 
ho merde le petit bonhomme il est de la couleur de homer je deviens dingue.


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chuis crevé et il fait trop chaud pour dormir... comme pour flooder...
> 
> EDIT: par contre pour fumer du shit chez toys apparemment c'est nickel  :mouais:



on fume pas de pchit chez moi no drugs no alcools jute thé and noix de coco rappé


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

on a eux les comptes de la journée ou pas ?  

perso 850


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

ha pour sur s'est moitier vide ici.
851​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

@WebO, non , je dors peu ces temps ci....


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @WebO, non , je dors peu ces temps ci....


dormir et puis quoi encore!
déjà que j'ai trouvé un taf avec des fiche de paye, si en plus faut dormir non mais ou vas le monde? 852​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

bon, demain la Stookette a une reunion a la region a montpell, et qui c'est qui la mene a la gare....
la Stook, et comme son train part a 6h00, je vais pas tarder.....
bonne nuit....

('tain, pour faire 800m..... faut que je me leve et en plus que je passe sur mon lieu de travail un jour de congé.....)


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

La vie est dure ....


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, demain la Stookette a une reunion a la region a montpell, et qui c'est qui la mene a la gare....
> la Stook, et comme son train part a 6h00, je vais pas tarder.....
> bonne nuit....
> 
> ('tain, pour faire 800m..... faut que je me leve et en plus que je passe sur mon lieu de travail un jour de congé.....)



et oui a la sncf on aime sont travail  
te plein pas si jamais y a une panne tu seras le premier au courant 853​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et oui a la sncf on aime sont travail
> te plein pas si jamais y a une panne tu seras le premier au courant 853​



mais arrete de compter, tu ne rattraperas jamais ni stargazer, ni moi....on sait qui aura droit a son ban....d'ailleurs, pourquoi attendre....la bergere est prete....?
*Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn* .....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

C'est joli ton petit chiffre tout à droite toys ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on fume pas de pchit chez moi no drugs no alcools jute thé and noix de coco rappé


 
ca doit faire mal (aux narines) la noix de coco rappé ?!?  

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli ton petit chiffre tout à droite toys ....


 


d'ailleurs c'est quoi ce ptit chiffre... ?!?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais arrete de compter, tu ne rattraperas jamais ni stargazer, ni moi....on sait qui aura droit a son ban....d'ailleurs, pourquoi attendre....la bergere est prete....?
> *Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn* .....



Justement non on sait pas ... C'est peut-être le deuxième qui trinque pour les conneries du premier. N'oublie pas que nous somme dans une modicature  :love: donc les règles se font selon le bon vouloir des gouvernants ... Un peu comme la roulette russe. On sait pas sur qui ça va tomber !

Et puis je suis assez fan des dominos (la théorie hein ), surtout quand l'amorce tient toujours debout alors que derrière ça tombe, tombe, tombe ....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs c'est quoi ce ptit chiffre... ?!?



Son nombre de post dans ce fil !


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

aaaah Stookette !

_hihihihihihihihihi_

désolé  :rose:


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

je compte si je veux !  
le but n'est pas de doublé ou quoi que se soit s'est juste de compté     


heu pour la noix de coco dans le nez le mieux s'est de bien la pillé une carte de crédit fait très bien l'affaire.854 ​


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Tu l'as posté où le 854 ?   

Edith : Je vois que tu as corrigé ...


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement non on sait pas ... C'est peut-être le deuxième qui trinque pour les conneries du premier. N'oublie pas que nous somme dans une modicature  :love: donc les règles se font selon le bon vouloir des gouvernants ... Un peu comme la roulette russe. On sait pas sur qui ça va tomber !
> 
> Et puis je suis assez fan des dominos (la théorie hein ), surtout quand l'amorce tient toujours debout alors que derrière ça tombe, tombe, tombe ....



trois jours pour le prems deux pour le second et un pour le troisième.
je me suis préparé un mec au fond du trous au cas ou


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as posté où le 854 ?
> 
> Edith : Je vois que tu as corrigé ...


j'aime les chiffres mais ils ne me le rende pas toujours 855​


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

T'as arrêté de compter là !


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as arrêté de compter là !


moi non s'est juste le temps que je vérifie que je dise pas de connerie. S'est  pas du tout le style de la maison.  856​


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

T'en as oublié un !


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

:casse:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :modo: je me suis perdu bon sa doit faire 858 mais on s'en fou  :king:


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'en as oublié un !


il steack haché mais je l'ai retrouvé859​


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

je viens d'avoir un coup de fil de morphé qui ma dit que j'avais juste le temps de posté et de me faire une clope avant quelle passe ma cherché alors a demain matin sur les coups de 13 14 heures

faite de beaux rêve et passé une nuit des plus reposante possible.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement non on sait pas ... C'est peut-être le deuxième qui trinque pour les conneries du premier. N'oublie pas que nous somme dans une modicature  :love: donc les règles se font selon le bon vouloir des gouvernants ... Un peu comme la roulette russe. On sait pas sur qui ça va tomber !
> 
> Et puis je suis assez fan des dominos (la théorie hein ), surtout quand l'amorce tient toujours debout alors que derrière ça tombe, tombe, tombe ....




mais bien sur, mais bien sur.............


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

salut et bonne nuit....:sleep:......


----------



## Taho! (2 Septembre 2005)

là tout de suite, j'en suis au petit déj, avant de partir bosser !

Bonjour à tous. Je ne vous demande pas si vous avez bien dormi, je connais un dragon corse qui va me ruer dans les brancards... Moi ? Puisque vous me posez la question, et même si vous ne la posez pas je réponds quand même, pas assez !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Puisque vous me posez la question, et même si vous ne la posez pas je réponds quand même, pas assez !


Dormi ?
Moi si aujourd'hui. 
Et puis c'est la rentrée, les enfants vont à l'école ce sera plus calme ! 
Bonjour la compagnie !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à toute la bande de joyeux flooders...


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

'lut
:sick: :hosto:...pas la forme aujourd'hui....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

tien pourtant c'est le week-end ce soir !
moi ça me remet de n'importe quel mal


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

Rentré de la rentrée (j'ai pris une journée de RTT, pas de gosse, ça se fête ! )


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

chanceux va... mais qu'est ce que je dis, j'en ai pas de mome :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


salut beau brun coureur


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



..  
 là j'ai tout compri !!!!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


moi aussi, un  geste malheureux de la main, et poum dans l'½il


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, un  geste malheureux de la main, et poum dans l'½il



...oups... :casse:  :hosto: ...pardon :rose:


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oups... :casse:  :hosto: ...pardon :rose:


po grave, mais fait gaffe quand même  :rose: 
 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: put, j'ai du mal ce matin ...


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: put, j'ai du mal ce matin ...


tien, si ça peut t'aider :


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Bofbof, trop petit on voit pas bien


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bofbof, trop petit on voit pas bien


Pourtant à taille réel, on doit pas être loin d'un 105E   :hein: 

bon plus gros alors


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



fé pas lagueule..reviens...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

surprise


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

>


...merci pour ce bôôô moment de pouésie !!!!
j'avais pas pris de petit dej ce matin ....deux miches et un peu de lait chaud ....

 ...oui, désolé, moi ça me donne faim là plutôt 
..après on verra  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant à taille réel, on doit pas être loin d'un 105E   :hein:
> 
> bon plus gros alors



C'est la boulangère ?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




 :affraid: ..ohhh p...  ...
prévient merde !!!! tu vas me tuer à arriver comme ça par derièrre en cati et mini (jupe)   

'lut !


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est la boulangère ?



...c''est pas la bergère en tout cas, elle a pas de bouclettes...(anglaises on dit oui je sais !!!!)


----------



## abba zaba (2 Septembre 2005)

Fait chaud ici !


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c''est pas la bergère en tout cas, elle a pas de bouclettes...(anglaises on dit oui je sais !!!!)



Je parle de la boulangerie avec des huisseries vertes que certains voient de leur fenêtre...


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de la boulangerie avec des huisseries vertes que certains voient de leur fenêtre...


connais pas celle-là, mais la mienne tien haut la réputation des grosses miches de la boulangère


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de la boulangerie avec des huisseries vertes que certains voient de leur fenêtre...




...  :rose: ...moi non plus... chuis trop noub pour avoir de telles réfs ....



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> mais la mienne tien haut la réputation des grosses miches de la boulangère



...les miches de la miennes ça serait plus pain de mie anglais en tranche laissé ouvert sous une pluie battante.....
  :sick:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> connais pas celle-là, mais la mienne tien haut la réputation des grosses miches de la boulangère



C'est de la tienne que je parle !
Mais c'est bleu marine et jaune, la déco, c'est ça ?


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la tienne que je parle !
> Mais c'est bleu marine et jaune, la déco, c'est ça ?


'tain la mémoire... j'suis bleuffé là !!!!   

c'est ça, mais je suis triste en ce moment car elle est encore en vacance !!   :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain la mémoire... j'suis bleuffé là !!!!



Bah, tu sais, la mémoire, c'est sélectif.. on ne retient que ce qui nous intéresse  

... pis si je me souviens bien, tu devais m'en dire plus quant à sa localisation... Tu te rappelles ?


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu sais, la mémoire, c'est sélectif.. on ne retient que ce qui nous intéresse
> 
> ... pis si je me souviens bien, tu devais m'en dire plus... Tu te rappelle ?


j'ai pas encore réussi à gouter :rose: 
 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (2 Septembre 2005)

Ca manque de filles par ici...  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> fé pas lagueule..reviens...



 :rose:


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

curieux !!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

il faut toujours citer ses sources î


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> curieux !!



Il y a quelqu'un?


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelqu'un?


"curieux" va


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

enfin , me voila pour un message sublimal


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de filles par ici...  :mouais:



...meuuuh non ...on a déjà des boulangères ....etb une panthère rose !!!!!


----------



## mikoo (2 Septembre 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> enfin , me voila pour un message sublimal



Non, c'est subliminal, ou sublingual (mais c'est pas aisé à comprendre, quand on parle sous la langue )


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> "curieux" va



oups !!!
 :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...meuuuh non ...on a déjà des boulangères ....etb une panthère rose !!!!!



Il ne manque plus que les brebis furtives de la bergère


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



... 
(on a rien dit tu vois !!!   )


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

non bah curieux j'ai dit !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

encore quelques minutes et oppppp , 
fiston m'attends a la sortie d'ecole


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

merde, c'est vrai, faut que j'aille chercher ma fille, moi aussi !


----------



## duracel (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il faut toujours citer ses sources î




Carola verte.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merde, c'est vrai, faut que j'aille chercher ma fille, moi aussi !





opppppppp , mettons nos pompes et filons


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

moi je vais aller manger, tranquillement :sleep:


----------



## mikoo (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...
> (on a rien dit tu vois !!!   )



bravo.    :love:


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bravo.    :love:


ouuhhaaaaaooooOO... le "b" voulait juste dire "bravo"   :hein:


----------



## Franswa (2 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:


 .onjour  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

pas de gregg à l'horizon ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de gregg à l'horizon ?


 Bizarre 





Surprise


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Septembre 2005)

Plus que deux heures avant l'impact...!    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il faut toujours citer ses sources


Glou glou glou glou glou   :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (2 Septembre 2005)

Je vais manger 


Bon app'


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Plus que deux heures avant l'impact...!    :rose:


tu tombes le futaal dans deux heures ? t'as une webcam ????


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

sm, il y a pas que le futal dans le vie


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

justement ! qu'elle le tombe ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: 

Salut, me leve.....:sleep:....


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

hug !  :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> justement ! qu'elle le tombe ! :love:



c'est une momie ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hug !  :sleep:


* Spyro hugs maiwen *


----------



## Gregg (2 Septembre 2005)

Salut


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

me voila prete a faire mon 3eme allé/retour accompagnement d'ecolier


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> * Spyro hugs maiwen *


héhé 

ma j'suis quand même un poil fatigué ...j'ai marché tout hier soir, je suis pas rentrée super tôt, il faisait très chaud et je me suis levée à 9h pour les cours de codes ... ( surtout pour voir une série que j'avais déjà vue   ) ...donc ... voilà

www.laviedemaiwen.fr


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

surprise


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> ma j'suis quand même un poil fatigué ...j'ai marché tout hier soir, je suis pas rentrée super tôt, il faisait très chaud et je me suis levée à 9h pour les cours de codes ... ( surtout pour voir une série que j'avais déjà vue   ) ...donc ... voilà
> 
> www.laviedemaiwen.fr



Salut Maiwen, 
tu sais que ton URL ne fonctionne pas....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

ah fuck trop lent


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut Maiwen,
> tu sais que ton URL ne fonctionne pas....



oui c'est parce que normalement c'est "Le monde de Sophie"  :rateau: ...où les malheurs ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> www.laviedemaiwen.fr


Plus qu'à acheter le domaine et le rediriger...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Clin d'oeil: la conjugaison du verbe plaindre.


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Glou glou glou glou glou   :mouais:


je t'en veux pas ! tu n'as pas compris...
faut dire c'était subtile !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

tu clignes bien........


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je t'en veux pas ! tu n'as pas compris...
> faut dire c'était subtile !!




.....prout...?....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....prout...?....


pas mieux :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je t'en veux pas ! tu n'as pas compris...
> faut dire c'était subtile !!


Ben quoi ? J'ai pas cité une source ?
Tu croyais que je m'entrainais à parler avec le cercle des dindes ?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? J'ai pas cité une source ?
> Tu croyais que je m'entrainais à parler avec le cercle des dindes ?


là t'es marron !!!!
(dinde aux marrons arf arf arf arf  argh keuuu keuu :casse:  :hosto:  :bebe: )

..bon je vais reeprendre un petit tranxène et remettre ma chemise avec les manches dans le dos)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? J'ai pas cité une source ?
> Tu croyais que je m'entrainais à parler avec le cercle des dindes ?




toi !!!!!!!       :casse:  :modo:  :sick:    

je te parle plus !!!!!!!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

...oups excusez moi je me suis trompé de salle :rose: 
la sortie c'est part ??!!??
ah merci...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> là t'es marron !!!!
> (dinde aux marrons arf arf arf arf  argh keuuu keuu :casse:  :hosto:  :bebe
> 
> ..bon je vais reeprendre un petit tranxène et remettre ma chemise avec les manches dans le dos)




et t'es prié de la garder longtemp cette chemise


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

'tain, y a une femme qui s'est imolée par le feu a Rouen dans le Tribunal de grandes instances....
pas contente de la decision du juge....

y en a qui rigole pas....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

elle s'en est sortie ?


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

Mais qui sont les autres dindes du cercle?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et t'es prié de la garder longtemp cette chemise



....
  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> elle s'en est sortie ?



mais non, et c'etait le but....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, et c'etait le but....


ah tu m'as fait peur !!


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

salut les gens. premier jour de taf ou je suis seul pas de supérieur pour dire quoi faire.

tout ce passe bien sauf que les jeunes ne sont pas la donc j'ai pas grand chose a glandé si se n'est floodé.


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, y a une femme qui s'est imolée par le feu a Rouen dans le Tribunal de grandes instances....
> pas contente de la decision du juge....
> 
> y en a qui rigole pas....



..on verra ça au 20 h ce soir, à l'heure du repas.....


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi !!!!!!!       :casse:  :modo:  :sick:
> 
> je te parle plus !!!!!!!


MÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ EUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH
kesjé fé ankor ?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ... donc j'ai pas grand chose a glandé si se n'est floodé.



 c'est pas de pot hein ?


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> là t'es marron !!!!
> ..bon je vais reeprendre un petit tranxène et remettre ma chemise avec les manches dans le dos)



ho trops bien tu là trouvé ou j'en cherche une depuis des mois!


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de pot hein ?



ha oui s'est con tien un jeune est arrivé ......................ha non il est reparti :love:


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho trops bien tu là trouvé ou j'en cherche une depuis des mois!



...on me la change à chauqe fois que je renouvelle mes boîtes de médicaments


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

...sinon ce qui maarche bien, c'est tu te dessapes, et tu chopes une dinde que tu plumes, ensuite avec du 3M en bombe (le repositionnement) tu te recolles les plumes, surtout au c... et ensuite tu pars dans la rue en voulant embrasser que les mecs en costard gris (ou rouge, ou blans selon dispo)...
c'esta ssez efficace, je pense que tu seras relooké dans les 3 minutes qui suivent


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

je croyais que les produits illicite ou dopant était interdit ici !!   :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...sinon ce qui maarche bien, c'est tu te dessapes, et tu chopes une dinde que tu plumes, ensuite avec du 3M en bombe (le repositionnement) tu te recolles les plumes, surtout au c... et ensuite tu pars dans la rue en voulant embrasser que les mecs en costard gris (ou rouge, ou blans selon dispo)...
> c'esta ssez efficace, je pense que tu seras relooké dans les 3 minutes qui suivent



C'est du vécu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...sinon ce qui maarche bien, c'est tu te dessapes, et tu chopes une dinde que tu plumes, ensuite avec du 3M en bombe (le repositionnement) tu te recolles les plumes, surtout au c... et ensuite tu pars dans la rue en voulant embrasser que les mecs en costard gris (ou rouge, ou blans selon dispo)...
> c'esta ssez efficace, je pense que tu seras relooké dans les 3 minutes qui suivent


 
ca sent le vecu...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Eh ils tournent dans notre couloir on dirait !
Ou alors juste sur le palier à coté !
[pour ceux qu'ont pas suivi je rappelle qu'il y a le tournage d'un téléfilm France3 dans les locaux]


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le vecu...



...  'tain ça part comment c'te colleeeeeuuu !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

pêche et chasse ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

"SILENCE s'il vous plait"
 "PARTEZ"

 Zut il a pas dit "on tourne"  :hein:  c'est moins drôle...

"COUPEZ merci"

Là c'est mieux


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on me la change à chauqe fois que je renouvelle mes boîtes de médicaments


je veux des médoc aussi .


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh ils tournent dans notre couloir on dirait !
> Ou alors juste sur le palier à coté !
> [pour ceux qu'ont pas suivi je rappelle qu'il y a le tournage d'un téléfilm France3 dans les locaux]



fonce dans le tas pourrir leur leur flim je suis sur que y a pas de cyclims dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ EUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH
> kesjé fé ankor ?




tu t moques des mes copines dindes !!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh ils tournent dans notre couloir on dirait !
> Ou alors juste sur le palier à coté !
> [pour ceux qu'ont pas suivi je rappelle qu'il y a le tournage d'un téléfilm France3 dans les locaux]


et tu vas passer à la télé ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je veux des médoc aussi .




combient des kilos ?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> fonce dans le tas pourrir leur leur flim je suis sur que y a pas de cyclims dedans.



..ou alors plus vicelard, tu prends la première partie de la recette pour camisole décrite plus haut (Roberta reste là...) et tu passes en louzdé dans le champ, genre un coin où le réa te voit pas....zappé au montage, tu te retrouves à oilpé devant 6 million de téléspectateurs....la gloire assurée !!!! (en plus e notre admiration et d'une quantité incalculable de CDB
 )


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai besoin de plumes là !!!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de plumes là !!!


j'ai du goudron si tu veux :mouais:


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de plumes là !!!



..froid au ponpon mon lapin ?


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

bon, qui chope-t-on ??!!??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de plumes là !!!


rhô mon loukoum


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2005)

Ouais j'ai froid au tereli surtout !!!  

Rha pit...j'ai besoin de m'envoler...c'est tout !!! pffff tssssss mmmmm nawak vous !


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon, qui chope-t-on ??!!??



..marc Dorcel qui tourne avec Spyro en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

je suis là mais je reponds au meme temp au facteur !!!


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis là mais je reponds au meme temp au facteur !!!



...t sûr que c'est lui ...il a bien mis deux petits coups ...?


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..marc Dorcel qui tourne avec Spyro en ce moment


cooooool


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...t sûr que c'est lui ...il a bien mis deux petits coups ...?




ben ....   pour le moment il en a mis 20


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rha pit...j'ai besoin de m'envoler...c'est tout !!! pffff tssssss mmmmm nawak vous !


Poule !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon, qui chope-t-on ??!!??



Le streaker cavalant avec son truc en plumes de "zoiso"


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le streaker cavalant avec son truc en plumes de "zoiso"



...p'tain  tu peux pas employer des mots que je comprends ?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...p'tain  tu peux pas employer des mots que je comprends ?????



Streaker, britannique courant nu sur ce qu'il pense être l'herbe d'un petit coin de nature, alors qu'en fait il est en plein milieu du stade de football  Sinon ils montent rarement nus sur les motos, à vérifier


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Streaker, britannique courant nu sur ce qu'il pense être l'herbe d'un petit coin de nature, alors qu'en fait il est en plein milieu du stade de football  Sinon ils montent rarement nus sur les motos, à vérifier



...pfff  tu connais pas les ZIZI'S RIDERS ?


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

...j'ai bien des photos ...mais bon, compte tenu de la bone tenue morale des présents ébats....   débats, je ne vais pas les mettre....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le streaker cavalant avec son truc en plumes de "zoiso"


rrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaah c''est partie... vient par la mon poulet, j'ai un truc pour toi
piouuu, piouuu, piouuuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

je connais pas ziziz's rider mais je connais une tatav
qui serai bien contente d'avoir un touyot d'arrosage
pour arroser le scie a beton et son bonhomme qui tranchent  depuis ce matin 7h !!


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaah c''est partie... vient par la mon poulet, j'ai un truc pour toi
> piouuu, piouuu, piouuuuuu



..faudrait pas plutôt minouuuuu minouuu minouuuu


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais une tatav
> qui serai bien contente d'avoir un touyot d'arrosage


le bonheur à l'état pur :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas ziziz's rider mais je connais une tatav
> qui serai bien contente d'avoir un touyot d'arrosage
> pour arroser le scie a beton et son bonhomme qui tranchent  depuis ce matin 7h !!



Où en sont les négociations avec Monsieur EDF ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..faudrait pas plutôt minouuuuu minouuu minouuuu



C'est toi le maître es collage de plumes donc on suppose que tu sais ce que tu dis


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas ziziz's rider mais je connais une tatav
> qui serai bien contente d'avoir un touyot d'arrosage
> pour arroser le scie a beton et son bonhomme qui tranchent  depuis ce matin 7h !!




il a pas un lazet bio truc!
pour un bioman il est pas équipé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

bon allez , j'enfile mes lunettes de star et je vais chercher fiston !!


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon allez , j'enfile mes lunettes de star et je vais chercher fiston !!



ahhhh la la la ..tous ces va et vient incessants


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

que faites-vous ce week-end ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon allez , j'enfile mes lunettes de star et je vais chercher fiston !!



En revenant n'oublie pas de faire sauter le disjoncteur


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Tiens ils tournent devant l'entrée maintenant, ça métonnerait que je sois sur un plan, en fond, en train de me diriger vers la machine à café mais sait on jamais, je devrais ptet négocier un cachet (ou un supo, mais je prélère les cachets). :mouais:
Enfin le café je le préfère en tasse hein  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

Allez je me natchav !!!!!  
Bon WE !
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

*Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie* 
le nouveau Naruto est sorti, il est sympa, tu l'as lu.......


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> que faites-vous ce week-end ?


     Grande Braderie de Lille !!!





 Viendez tous et YOUPIIII !


_Encore mieux que les JMJ    _​


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Rrrrrrrrroooooh la chance !!
il faut vraiment que je me fasse cette braderie un de ces  jours !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh la la la ..tous ces va et vient incessants




fifille revient, pas trop de chance   
elle commence tous le jour a 8h donc je devra ammener fiston
elle sort souvent a midi et 17h donc je devra chercher fiston      





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En revenant n'oublie pas de faire sauter le disjoncteur



non, pas trouvé mais il doit faire trop chaud, là il sont partis
pas comme hier soir , jusq'a 20h00 et en plus j'ai eu une nuit illuminée:
ils sont oublié d'eteindre le girophare !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrroooooh la chance !!
> il faut vraiment que je me fasse cette braderie un de ces  jours !!




haaaaaaa non, pas moi !!!!!       

j'ai la "chance " que  ici sa se passe en debut juillet et
entre les deo , les transpiration , les parfums bas de gamme 
les friteries ambulantes et le kebab
il y a de quoi touner de l'oeil   :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre les deo , les transpiration , les parfums bas de gamme
> les friteries ambulantes et le kebab
> il y a de quoi touner de l'oeil   :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Ici y a les moules en plus


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa non, pas moi !!!!!
> 
> j'ai la "chance " que  ici sa se passe en debut juillet et
> entre les deo , les transpiration , les parfums bas de gamme
> ...


hummmmmmmmmm frites khebab   :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ici y a les moules en plus




Ici? Dans le bar?    :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> que faites-vous ce week-end ?




je vais manger chez des gens biens....
et ce coup ci, promis j'aurai un de mes APN....


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais manger chez des gens biens....
> et ce coup ci, promis j'aurai un de mes APN....


tu veux dire qu'il y aura du bourgogne blanc  

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

j'aime les mules marinieres (et pas autrement  :rose: ), frites et kebab 
mais de preference seuls et pas les odeurs melangées     

en plus , chez moi, on dirait que tout le voleur a la sauvettes se donnent rdv ces 2 jours là
et si tu veux pas te faire voler fric et ton portable  tu a pas interet a te promener avec un sac  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et puis, franchement , les vieilleries fond des caves j'ai pas envie d'en acheter
j'en ai deja assez accumulé avec l'age !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmmm frites khebab   :love:  :love:



T'oublies les moules !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime les mules marinieres (et pas autrement  :rose: ), frites et kebab
> mais de preference seuls et pas les odeurs melangées
> 
> en plus , chez moi, on dirait que tout le voleur a la sauvettes se donnent rdv ces 2 jours là
> ...



Elle aime les mules marinières dans son petit pull marine ... :rateau: 

Mais sinon il ne te reste plus qu'à vendre tes vieilleries fond de cave ... On sait jamais elles pourraient avoir du succès !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'oublies les moules !


heu... non les moules c'est sans frites, nature toujours !!
sinon ça reste coincé entre les dents


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'il y aura du bourgogne blanc
> 
> :love:




pitin®.....ça va chier.....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®.....ça va chier.....



Il ne te reste plus qu'à prendre chaque bouteille en photo pour lui prouver que non !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®.....ça va chier.....


Mouuuaaaaafff, faut mettre de l'eau dans ton vin   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te reste plus qu'à prendre chaque bouteille en photo pour lui prouver que non !



La question est de savoir si tu auras suffisamment de mémoire pour tout stocker !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La question est de savoir si tu auras suffisamment de mémoire pour tout stocker !


"stooker" tu veux dire


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La question est de savoir si tu auras suffisamment de mémoire pour tout stocker !



t'inquiete, j'ai fait le plein de M.S. , j'ai de la duo, de la pas duo, de la 512, des 256, de la 128....et meme une petite collection de 16.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouuuaaaaafff, faut mettre de l'eau dans ton vin   :love:



je vais dire ça au Purfils, ça va lui plaire....
c'est tout juste bon pour que je prenne une petite mandale.....
t'en a des idées...
de l'eau dans du vin........
et pourquoi pas des glacons dans de la biere.....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Y a de quoi faire en effet .... T'as intérêt à poster des photos toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a de quoi faire en effet .... T'as intérêt à poster des photos toi !



.......


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

*
Weeeeeeeek-Ennnnnnnnd !*


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Oui et alors ..?     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

Fais chier j'ai une bouffe chez deux jolies graphistes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> Weeeeeeeek-Ennnnnnnnd !*




deja ????      

ha ben oui, c'est vendredi, 
la semaine est passée a une de ces  vitesses  !!!!


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

Ha j'oubliais ! 

*Bon weeeek-ennnnnnnd ! *


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais chier j'ai une bouffe chez deux jolies graphistes.




si sa te donne la coulante, ne y vas  pas


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

euh ... vacances !!!  


désolée  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha j'oubliais !
> 
> *Bon weeeek-ennnnnnnd ! *




tu perds la memoire ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... vacances !!!
> 
> 
> désolée  :rose:  :rateau:



ben pareil....je crois bien que je vais aller faire un tour a l'ocean cette semaine...... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... vacances !!!
> 
> 
> désolée  :rose:  :rateau:



Feignasse !!!  

  

  

 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

_"gnasse"_


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Feignasse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L'hôpital, la charité, tout ça... ça te rappelle pas un truc ?


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu perds la memoire ????


 Ben non ! La première fois j'exprimais mon contentement d'être en week-end. Là je le souhaite bon à ceux qui me liront !


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Feignasse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh l'autre !!!! 

non non je fais mumuse


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'hôpital, la charité, tout ça... ça te rappelle pas un truc ?



Absolument pas !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh l'autre !!!!
> 
> non non je fais mumuse



Oui bah range tes mains ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

je cherche gKatarn pour sa dyalise vous l'âvez vu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

bon, je mange en famille, des que la Stookette arrive , on decolle
alors a cette nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ! La première fois j'exprimais mon contentement d'être en week-end. Là je le souhaite bon à ceux qui me liront !




suis quand meme deçue   

j'esperait avoir une copine avec plumes ......nonnnn pas dinde , perrouquet !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: robertavvvvvv :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas !


 Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe ! C'est nocif les vacances finalement ! Quels dégats !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: robertavvvvvv :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




je n'accepte pas de :love: des chauves , juste par des plumés


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah range tes mains ...


oh tu sais ... mes mains sont déjà à Montpellier


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis quand meme deçue
> 
> j'esperait avoir une copine avec plumes ......nonnnn pas dinde , perrouquet !!


 S'il y a que ça pour te faire plaisir, je peux aussi me parer de plumes de toutes les couleurs !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe ! C'est nocif les vacances finalement ! Quels dégats !



Oui c'est crevant toutes ces vacances ...


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est crevant toutes ces vacances ...


 Pauv' Chou ! Essaye de te faire plaindre, va !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais ... mes mains sont déjà à Montpellier



T'as le bras long toi ... :rateau:

Alors c'est ferme ou pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pauv' Chou ! Essaye de te faire plaindre, va !



Qui ne tente rien n'a rien ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le bras long toi ... :rateau:
> 
> Alors c'est ferme ou pas ?


à première vue ... comme ça ... ouais  :love:   

mais vaut mieux vérifier  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais ... mes mains sont déjà à Montpellier


Qui c'est qui te les a volées ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

pouet pouet, ouais moyen


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui te les as volées ?



T'es en forme également ce soir ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Ben en fait non  
C'est juste que j'ai pas compris  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a que ça pour te faire plaisir, je peux aussi me parer de plumes de toutes les couleurs !




et puis on ira au crazy horse   

j'aime le prefere au  lido


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait non
> C'est juste que j'ai pas compris  :rateau:



Et voilà on se décarcasse et on obtient rien en retour ... Monde de merde© !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis on ira au crazy horse
> 
> j'aime le prefere au  lido



Les billets seront en vente quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les billets seront en vente quand ?



des que il y aura assez de plumeuses (      ) pour faire un bon spectacle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Alors comme ça vous êtes toujours en forme   
Bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Tiens salut l'autruche !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai de belles plumes pour votre gala mais il va falloir vous épiler les pattes  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça vous êtes toujours en forme
> Bonjour




tiens , on parle plumage et une autruche debarque !!!     

est que il a de belles plumes (assez pour le crazy bien entendu ) un autruche ?  






edit : j'ai oublié le E a UN  ... un autruche ....  :rose: 
d'ailleur , sa existe un autruche male ?


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de belles plumes pour votre gala mais il va falloir vous épiler les pattes  :rateau:


 
Mais qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

on me les volées !!!!!! : 

http://www.delphinepriollaud.com/indexplumes.html


----------



## mikoo (2 Septembre 2005)

re hip houp flap boum rah !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

> edit : j'ai oublié le E a UN  ... un autruche ....  :rose:
> d'ailleur , sa existe un autruche male ?



oui ça existe et c'est même lui qui a les plus belles plumes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là ?




quelle a des plus beau plumages que une dinde et un perroquet ?    :mouais: 

que on doit se raser pour se coller ses plumes ?   

ben non alors, la dinde est pas d'accord .........sa me couterais trop cher en esteticienne !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle a des plus beau plumages que une dinde et un perroquet ?    :mouais:



je voulais pas dire cela  :rateau: 
l'autruche mâle a de plus belles plumes que l'autruche femelle 
messieurs préparez vous à l'épilation


----------



## duracel (2 Septembre 2005)

Les belles plumes, c'est pour attirer les femelles.
Les paons, c'est pareil, la femelle ne resemble à rien.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je voulais pas dire cela  :rateau:
> l'autruche mâle a de plus belles plumes que l'autruche femelle
> messieurs préparez vous à l'épilation




savais pas que au crazy il y avait aussi un numero de travesti !!


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> messieurs préparez vous à l'épilation




Moi j'm'occupe d'SM...des vieux comptes à régler....et y'a de quoi régler !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Les belles plumes, c'est pour attirer les femelles.
> Les paons, c'est pareil, la femelle ne resemble à rien.




heeeee toi la pile ????     

pas encore dechargé toi ?     




au coin , vilain macho !!


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

glou glou glou glou glou


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2005)

Bon je veux bien faire la perrouquette dans ton cabaret Roberta ! Ça lui ferait du bien à mon chapeau un peu de couleurs légères et virevoletantes !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'm'occupe d'SM...des vieux comptes à régler....et y'a de quoi régler !




héééééé attends  donc !!!     

je suis en train de faire une recherche gogole pour savoir
si sa passe aussi un numero de travesti au crazy !!!      




attends donc pour ta vengeance.......on dit que celle glaciale est la meilleure


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon je veux bien faire la perrouquette dans ton cabaret Roberta ! Ça lui ferait du bien à mon chapeau un peu de couleurs légères et* virevoletantes !*





virevoletantes ???????   
il faudrait alors prevoir des voiles  !


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> virevoletantes ???????
> il faudrait alors prevoir des voiles  !



Ca va se transformer en danse du ventre votre truc là !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca va se transformer en danse du ventre votre truc là !!!  :rateau:




ben toi , tu as pas trop de pelage mais t'inquiete:
quelques pompons bien placés et le public n'aura des yeux que pour toi !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> glou glou glou glou glou


 encore ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :sick: ouah: 


c'est mal !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Non bien préparé tout peut être très délicieux ..


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non bien préparé tout peut être très délicieux ..


pas selon moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :sick: ouah:
> c'est mal !!!!




*Mal ?*
Manquerait plus que ça tiens 
Au contraire je dis : se priver de tant de bonnes choses, voici qui est mal !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

et un'autre prise de bec, un'autre de plus ......pfffffff

fifille vient me dis qu'elle ne sait pas quoi faire , les 2 option qu'elle a pris se deroulent au meme moment, il faudra qu'elle chosisse theatre ou histoire de l'art....

elle veut mon avis , oki

a mon avis ,  vu la direction "ES option science po"  qu'elle a choisit le theatre se concorde mieux avec ce bac , 
l'histoire de l'art je la vois plus comme option pour la section L  voire S

mais ,  dit t'elle , 
- dans theatre l'année derniere j'ai rien appris , au bac il faudra 1ecrit et 1 oral et patati et patata
- dans l'histoire de l'art il y a juste un oral e puis on visitera des musées et patati patata rapatatata

en fait , elle a deja tout choisit , conteste vertement mon avis ......

sa dure 20 minues et puis la phrase fatidique 
"enfin fais ce que tu veut .... comme a ton habitude"      

et ça fifille aime pas , vraiment pas  :rateau: 

"ouééééé  pffffff j'ai compris   :mouais:  :mouais: je fera teahtre , contente ???? " :mouais:    :mouais: 

ben non suis pas contente , vraiment pas , tres injuste , alors là   
tu sais bien ce que je preferais  la voie S , mais tu as decidé en ES et la tu y es 


pffffffff et re pffffffffff :modo:  :modo: 

s'annonce bien mon w.e.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mal ?*
> Manquerait plus que ça tiens
> Au contraire je dis : se priver de tant de bonnes choses, voici qui est mal !



Que de la sagesse dans ces propos ....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas selon moi



T'as tort !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et un'autre prise de bec, un'autre de plus ......pfffffff
> 
> fifille vient me dis qu'elle ne sait pas quoi faire , les 2 option qu'elle a pris se deroulent au meme moment, il faudra qu'elle chosisse theatre ou histoire de l'art....
> 
> ...



 et ça continue...


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "ouééééé  pffffff j'ai compris   :mouais:  :mouais: je fera teahtre , contente ???? " :mouais:    :mouais:
> 
> ben non suis pas contente , vraiment pas , tres injuste , alors là
> tu sais bien ce que je preferais  la voie S , mais tu as decidé en ES et la tu y es
> ...



C'est bien le theatre !
Faut s'exprimer dans la vie !


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> s'annonce bien mon w.e.





ouahhhhhhhhhh la chanceuse 
Le we de rêve :affraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et ça continue...




encore et encore....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le theatre !
> Faut s'exprimer dans la vie !





t'inquietes pour s'exprimer elle se gene pas !!!     

elle veut retourner a son ancien amour: histoire de l'art   
soit, j'aura de beau dessins


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

mes petit ùec sont en pleine répette ils ont perdu leur saxophoniste cette semaine et on a un concert dans 8 jours y a tout a revoir!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes pour s'exprimer elle se gene pas !!!
> 
> elle veut retourner a son ancien amour: histoire de l'art
> soit, j'aura de beau dessins



Mais juste une question ... Histoire de l'art c'est pas mieux pour science po ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le theatre !
> Faut s'exprimer dans la vie !



Apprendre à déclamer du Hugo (1), par Gotlib ....... :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le theatre !
> Faut s'exprimer dans la vie !



Apprendre à déclamer du Hugo (2), par Gotlib ....... :love:

(bon c'est promis je recommence plus :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais juste une question ... Histoire de l'art c'est pas mieux pour science po ?




pourquoi ?


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais juste une question ... Histoire de l'art c'est pas mieux pour science po ?



non s'est pur les anarchiste de bas étages.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non suis pas contente , vraiment pas , tres injuste , alors là
> tu sais bien ce que je preferais  la voie S , mais tu as decidé en ES et la tu y es


cela dit robertav, ce que tu préfére toi n'es pas forcément ce qu'elle a envie de faire, ni ce qui est mieux pour elle  

( bon après je ne connais pas votre situation ... )

edit : et puis comme la bergère , pour sciences po je voyais plus histoire de l'art ...  

coucou vieille carne


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est pur les anarchiste de bas étages.



C'est bien ce que je disais !


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

Un support d'expression :
Theatre,
Peinture,
Sculpture,
musique,
vidéo,
photo,
etc..
c'est toujours bien pour un gamin...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Si encore c'était super original trés préferences, tatav...

Mais prérerrer que sa mioche fasse S, c'est d'un conformisme !!!

Sans rire ça fait peuple de vouloir ça pour ses enfants !


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes pour s'exprimer elle se gene pas !!!
> 
> elle veut retourner a son ancien amour: histoire de l'art
> soit, j'aura de beau dessins



De ce style ??????  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou vieille carne


salut Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> salut Maiwen


oh l'autre ... mais c'est pas toi ... 

alors sous prétexte que t'es un peu vieux tu pense que je vais t'appeler vieille carne ???  non ...

c'était pas toi 

mais bonsoir hein


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> salut Maiwen



On sait très bien que tu atteins un âge plus que canonique, mais je pense pas qu'elle s'adressait à toi !


----------



## toys (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais !


sur ses grande parole je reviendrait dans la muit car la répétté fini! mangé boure et vers 1H mac G apres fullmetal alchimiste et simpsons


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cela dit robertav, ce que tu préfére toi n'es pas forcément ce qu'elle a envie de faire, ni ce qui est mieux pour elle
> ( bon après je ne connais pas votre situation ... )
> coucou vieille carne




tu a raison et c'est pour cela que je la faisse faire ce qu'elle veut meme si je ne trouve pas logique ses choix.....mais je pourrait me tromper

on recapitule : elle a pris "es  option science po" et options supplementaire theatre et histoire , elle a decidé que devant choisir de ce 2 derniere elle optera pour l'histoire


sachant que elle ne rentre pas dans l'administration pourququoi l'option science  po ?

sachant qu'elle veut faire l' ecole de commerce (hec ou un truc comme cela , tout ce que je sais c'est qu'elle fera , apres le bas, 1 an  de prepa ) pourquoi l'option histoire de l'art ?


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> salut Maiwen





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou vieille carne



T'as bien raison Maïwen c'est bien un vieille carne...


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison Maïwen c'est bien un vieille carne...




putaing c'est plus de la haine mais de l'amour là


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu a raison et c'est pour cela que je la faisse faire ce qu'elle veut meme si je ne trouve pas logique ses choix.....mais je pourrait me tromper
> 
> on recapitule : elle a pris "es  option science po" et options supplementaire theatre et histoire , elle a decidé que devant choisir de ce 2 derniere elle optera pour l'histoire
> 
> ...


si ça lui plait, c'est un moyen de la motiver 

et puis les option ça fait des points au bac  c'est bien la cas là, non ?


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> putaing c'est plus de la haine mais de l'amour là



T'as tout compris !!!
Touchez pas a ma vieille Karne :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris !!!
> Touchez pas a ma vieille Karne :love: :love:


ouais ben chacun sa vieille carne hein !! 

on fait pas dans le communautaire ... naméo !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben chacun sa vieille carne hein !!
> 
> on fait pas dans le communautaire ... naméo !



Heuuuuuuuuu ...... Non rien !


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris !!!
> Touchez pas a ma vieille Karne :love: :love:



Tout en chantant "J'ai un piège a fille, J'ai un piège à cons ..." de Dutronc .... (si je me souviens bien des paroles)
sortir son sabro laser et "Crac Boum Hue " a celui osera toucher la vieille Kame
C'est cela ? :love:  
Mais oserais tu chanter au moins ?


----------



## Sloughi (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tout en chantant "J'ai un piège a fille, J'ai un piège à cons ..." de Dutronc .... (si je me souviens bien des paroles)
> sortir son sabro laser et "Crac Boum Hue " a celui osera toucher la vieille Kame
> C'est cela ? :love:
> Mais oserais tu chanter au moins ?



Par amour pour sa casserole il est capable de tout le NED !


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tout en chantant "J'ai un piège a fille, J'ai un piège à cons ..." de Dutronc .... (si je me souviens bien des paroles)
> sortir son sabro laser et "Crac Boum Hue " a celui osera toucher la vieille Kame
> C'est cela ? :love:
> Mais oserais tu chanter au moins ?



Je chante très bien en plus de peindre.... :style:
J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
A ouais...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



Bonsoir à toi !


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Par amour pour sa casserole il est capable de tout le NED !



Tu crois ?
Tu as des exemples a nous faire saliver et que nous serions heureux de connaitre ?
Dis !! Dis !!!
Raconte !! Raconte !!


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je chante très bien en plus de peindre.... :style:
> J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
> A ouais...



Mmmmmmmm c'est bon les Rollmop's 
Prendre du pain bien frais et étaler du beurre demi sel dessus
Accompagner de pommes de terre cuite à la vapeur (pas à l'eau)
Manger le tout sans fin accompagné d'un bon verre de vin de Loire


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



 aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm c'est bon les Rollmop's
> Prendre du pain bien frais et étaler du beurre demi sel dessus
> Accompagner de pommes de terre cuite à la vapeur (pas à l'eau)
> Manger le tout sans fin accompagné d'un bon verre de vin de Loire


 mais dis donc toi!!!


tu t'appellerais pas laurent??
et t'aurais pas un ibook???`


dans mes bras!!!!!!


----------



## mikoo (2 Septembre 2005)

floodeurs du soir, bonsoir.


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je chante très bien en plus de peindre.... :style:
> J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
> A ouais...



Donc tu chantes bien


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais dis donc toi!!!
> 
> 
> tu t'appellerais pas laurent??
> ...




déjà ?????????????????????????


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu chantes bien



Tu t'avances un peu vite non ?


----------



## Sloughi (2 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> floodeurs du soir, bonsoir.



salut


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'avances un peu vite non ?



Ah la c'est lui qui la dit ...J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
Mais si tu as des infos, raconte vite


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

coucou à tous !! bon sang , je vous ai tous boulés ya trop peu de temps parait il          

allez je finis mon tour!! j'ai le trac!!! de la rentrée!!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> floodeurs du soir, bonsoir.



 tout seul


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> déjà ?????????????????????????




ah ben nan t'es chiant la...
fallait dire : "pourquoi, toi aussi ti t'appelles laurent et t'as un ibook"?

et la je t'aurais repondu : "nan"


...


on se serait vachement marrés, yaurait eu du suspinse, de l'humour, des eclats de rire d'enfants et des lumieres plein les yeux!!


alors que la c'est nul...
on s'emmerde autant qu'a l'accoutumée... :sleep:


----------



## Sloughi (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> coucou à tous !! bon sang , je vous ai tous boulés ya trop peu de temps parait il
> 
> allez je finis mon tour!! j'ai le trac!!! de la rentrée!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah la c'est lui qui la dit ...J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
> Mais si tu as des infos, raconte vite



Je dis juste qu'on peut être chanteur dans un groupe, sans pour autant savoir chanter c'est tout ! Y a des exemples à la pelle ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

y a t il des ecrivains ou ecrivaines pour le fil " et avec la tête?"


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

nan, arretez, la...
yen a trop des 
je vais vomir, j'me sens po bien


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben nan t'es chiant la...
> fallait dire : "pourquoi, toi aussi ti t'appelles laurent et t'as un ibook"?
> 
> et la je t'aurais repondu : "nan"
> ...



Et que veux tu, c'est vendredi soir


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dis juste qu'on peut être chanteur dans un groupe, sans pour autant savoir chanter c'est tout ! Y a des exemples à la pelle ...



Oh que oui comme ... Mike Jagger, Elton John, Barbara Streisand, Mireille Mathieu, ma voisine, mon voisin, mon ex copine, ma futur ex copine et moi-même


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> tout seul




hep, salut....te voila de retour parmi nous........


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan, arretez, la...
> yen a trop des
> je vais vomir, j'me sens po bien



ah non pas de dépot de bilan
va tout tacher
tout sentir mauvais aussi
Beurkkkkkkkkk


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, salut....te voila de retour parmi nous........



 Yep
car star academy est de retour pardi donc bonne occase pour m'éclipser 
mar fille préférant regarder cette émission d'art seule


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan, arretez, la...
> yen a trop des
> je vais vomir, j'me sens po bien










mince, trop tard..... :rose:


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah la c'est lui qui la dit ...J'étais chanteur de mon groupe de Jazz "The Rollmop's"
> Mais si tu as des infos, raconte vite


Ba le groupe est dissout,
j'ai bouffé les Rollmop's.... :rose:


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> y a t il des ecrivains ou ecrivaines pour le fil " et avec la tête?"


tu recrutes?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba le groupe est dissout,
> j'ai bouffé les Rollmop's.... :rose:



Ceci expliquant ton teint ....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, trop tard..... :rose:



Me dis pas que c'est le vin de ton repas qui te met dans cet état ?


----------



## Xman (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> y a t il des ecrivains ou ecrivaines pour le fil " et avec la tête?"


 alouette


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que c'est le vin de ton repas qui te met dans cet état ?



c'est demain.....aujourd'hui repas au Rhum.....et hier au Saké.... 

ps: qui qui dit que je ne varie pas.....


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ceci expliquant ton teint ....



Tu crois qu'ils étaient pas frais ?
Ne réponds pas oui sinon ...... :hosto:


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ceci expliquant ton teint ....


Z'était pas mûrs les rollmop's...
Donc je suis passé à la peinture...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est demain.....aujourd'hui repas au Rhum.....et hier au Saké....
> 
> ps: qui qui dit que je ne varie pas.....



J'ai deux noms à te soumettre ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, salut....te voila de retour parmi nous........



En tout cas je suis retour avec plaisir après pas mal de taff et autres occupations ludiques


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux noms à te soumettre ...



j'ai deja noté deux noms, sont sur ma liste rouge........


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'ils étaient pas frais ?
> Ne réponds pas oui sinon ...... :hosto:



Je réponds quoi alors moi ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je suis retour avec plaisir après pas mal de taff et autres occupations ludiques



ben, bon retour.......


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Z'était pas mûrs les rollmop's...
> Donc je suis passé à la peinture...



Et la fraicheur des rollmops's explique ta peintrure ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds quoi alors moi ???



Donne une réponse de normand
Du genre .. Peut être que oui ... Peut être que non
On sait jamais avec les sabres 
C'est capricieux


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et la fraicheur des rollmops's explique ta peintrure ?


Surement..
Tu as bien analysé la teneur de l'art comptemporain...  

Bon allé Dodo le peintre,
demain customisation de vetements Dockers au 2ème étage des Galeries Lafayette Haussman Homme. Le samedi c'est blindé grave...
@pluchhh


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

minuit: nuit ouverte...


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2005)

Houlala,
j'ai envie de faire caca....
Vite, vite,
Bonne nuit
AAADDDDieuuuu......


----------



## Sloughi (3 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Houlala,
> j'ai envie de faire caca....
> Vite, vite,
> Bonne nuit
> AAADDDDieuuuu......



bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

personne s'en sert de ce fil.....
 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

ha! non, c'est qu'il n'y a personne.....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Reste toujours une ou deux personnes dans les parages ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Reste toujours une ou deux personnes dans les parages ..



oui, je me doutais que tu allais finir par apparaitre.....


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

un de plus dans la place!


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Septembre 2005)

je vous tiendrais bien compagnie, mais mon lit m'appelle à grand cri!  :sleep:  :sleep: 

bon flood à vous  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un de plus dans la place!



et un de moins.....
'ne nuit.....:sleep:


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et un de moins.....
> 'ne nuit.....:sleep:


 et un de plus salut septimanien...


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et un de moins.....
> 'ne nuit.....:sleep:


et pas un des moindre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et un de plus salut septimanien...




Attention.....


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Attention.....


 tres gentillement, c'est un compliment ,pas une insulte


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tres gentillement, c'est un compliment ,pas une insulte



j'espere bien....
allez, bonne nuit....


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'espere bien....
> allez, bonne nuit....


fait de beaux rêves .


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tres gentillement, c'est un compliment ,pas une insulte


juju tu as la cerise!!!!!


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> juju tu as la cerise!!!!!


par chez nous avoir la cerise s'est pas pareil :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

sacré toys!!!!   mince ! je suis en manque de munitions boulantes!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me doutais que tu allais finir par apparaitre.....



J'aime pas décevoir les attentes des autres ...


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sacré toys!!!!   mince ! je suis en manque de munitions boulantes!!


salut ,jo fini les vacances...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'espere bien....
> allez, bonne nuit....



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut ,jo fini les vacances...


pareil j'ai bossé quatre heure et je suis en week end pour 4 jours je reprend que mercredi aprem!


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

Ma fille a mis son portable dans son djin et le djin dans la machine à laver,d'apres vous  la garantie va marcher ??


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille a mis son portable dans son djin et le djin dans la machine à laver,d'apres vous  la garantie va marcher ??


non j'en est niqué deux en même temps comme ça !  

tu met ta machine.  lala lala lala 
tien faut que je passe un coup de fil 

tu prend le fixe pour trouvé tes portable.
tu entend la tonalité et la machine qui se met en route et pouf plus rien!


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> juju tu as la cerise!!!!!


Retour de vacances je n?ai pas trop la pêche?


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non j'en est niqué deux en même temps comme ça !
> 
> tu met ta machine.  lala lala lala
> tien faut que je passe un coup de fil
> ...


Alors que faire?? faut aller pleurer chez vanamou  dire qui ait pris l'humidité a la terrasse d'un café


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Alors que faire?? faut aller pleurer chez vanamou  dire qui ait pris l'humidité a la terrasse d'un café



heu vanamou s'est ton fourniseur internet  
non faut tous simplement recomendé les puces si s'est du avec abonement et recomandé un phone!
et là s'est pas donné.


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu vanamou s'est ton fourniseur internet
> non faut tous simplement recomendé les puces si s'est du avec abonement et recomandé un phone!
> et là s'est pas donné.


En effet, je suis chez vanamou, mais le portable orange... l'écran a pris la lessive


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je suis chez vanamou, mais le portable orange... l'écran a pris la lessive


ta un apareil photo?
un tourne vis 
le model du téléphone.
une adess mail aussi
et je te dit ce qui est faisable.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je suis chez vanamou, mais le portable orange... l'écran a pris la lessive


passe sur le messager aol se seras plus simple pour les explication.


----------



## juju palavas (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta un apareil photo?
> un tourne vis
> le model du téléphone.
> une adess mail aussi
> et je te dit ce qui est faisable.


non c'est l'ecran, il a pris la flotte le pauvre samsung


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> non c'est l'ecran, il a pris la flotte le pauvre samsung


il a fait le cycle en entier?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il a fait le cycle en entier?


 
a combien de degré ? le blanc separé des couleurs ? sechage normalo ou doux ?!?


dsl, a pas pu m'en empecher... paix a son ame


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> a combien de degré ? le blanc separé des couleurs ? sechage normalo ou doux ?!?
> 
> 
> dsl, a pas pu m'en empecher...


je l'attendait celle ci!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

BONNE JOURNÉE FLOOD ET FLOODEUSES ET FLOODEURS


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour les crabes du Zinc...

Pitin, tombé du lit moi ce matin...
Pfffiouuu...
 :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

Ahh, le maitre Jedi, déjà à fond le samedi à 7h00


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, tombé du lit moi ce matin...
> Pfffiouuu...
> :mouais:




tu t'es pas trop fait mal j'espere...


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2005)

Ba fallait que j'amènes ma grand-mère et mon père à la gare Montparnasse..ils repartent à Quimper.
Mais bon j'attaque les galeries Lafayette cet aprem, le samedi c'est le cafarnaum, à la fin de la journée t'es sur les jenoux...


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

Ola !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

tiens, je suis une SouperStar.....
merci messieurs les nicois......
sont gentil ces nicois......


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça dépend mais y en a !_
> :love:
> 
> 
> Bon allez je me bouge le fion, transhumance groupée de fin d'école, la boulang' le déjeuner, et puis enfin : la sieste pour l'un tandis qu'avec l'autre je me plongerais avec délices dans la lecture d'Harry Potter© !




Bon Samedi Roberto......


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

bonjour


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

Bon ap'


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

mwahaha, il y'a 2 secondes, je regardais un thread comme ça et mon petit frère ( 11 ans et demi ) regardait mon écran ... et puis je passe sur un post de Global Cut et là, mon petit frère me sort : Oh !!! lui il joue dans Bob L'Éponge !!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Septembre 2005)

salut


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

un jours j'irais a new york avec toi
toute la vie déconné.


pardon une remonté de chanson 

touty vas buéno ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un jours j'irais a new york avec toi
> toute la vie déconné.
> 
> 
> ...



ben, je voulais te faire profiter de ma nouvelle force disco...mais je t'ai trop boulé......  
tant pis pour toi.....


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

Fiiiouuu ! 
je viens de rentrer d'angers, j'ai fait ma rentrée en Hypokhâgne ( prépa littéraire, année 1, mais ça fait classe  )
Ben je vais me marrer, je sens !!! 
et vous ça va?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais me marrer, je sens !!!



Br*nl**r....t'es là pour en ch**r , oui....! .....

'lut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

*bon'ap...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

bon, on m'attend un peu plus au nord.....et j'y vais.....
....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

et j'ai pas oublié le pinard.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée !



tu as cassé un des 4 a la suite, les plus long de l'histoire....plus de 2 heures.....encore qu'il me semble l'avoir deja fait.....


tiens, tu as vu que je boulais a 8....    

bon Week end....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Du moment que t'oublies pas les photos !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as cassé un des 4 a la suite, les plus long de l'histoire....plus de 2 heures.....encore qu'il me semble l'avoir deja fait.....
> 
> 
> tiens, tu as vu que je boulais a 8....
> ...



Ah la vache j'avais pas vu ! :rose: 

Sinon moi il me manque 7 points ...   

Bon Week-end à toi aussi !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> salut



Ah bin y a pas de 


> Suprise



aujourd'hui ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu: Tatav, le supplice du surboulage!   "Son compte va être éffacé"


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais pas vu: Tatav, le supplice du surboulage!   "Son compte va être éffacé"


mais foguenne et grug aussi


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

salam


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais foguenne et grug aussi


Oui  On va les laisser ce supprimer entre eux


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salam


alecoum


----------



## dool (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> alecoum



 ... rho le K !!!! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> alecoum




..maleikum..


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

C'est violent comme ça floude ce soir !
aussi vite qu'un troupeau d'escargots tétraplégiques !


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

:love: j'aime beaucoup la comparaison ... métaphore ... enfin ouala quoi


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ..maleikum..


 c'est pareil


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: j'aime beaucoup la comparaison ... métaphore ... enfin ouala quoi


enfin, je ne fais que constater !


----------



## 222diablo222 (3 Septembre 2005)

flood


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> flood


C'est presque trop simple !


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ?
> 
> :love:


ben oui !


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pareil


mais non, c'est la réponse...lorsqu'on dit salam aleikum, on répond par politesse maleikum salam


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est la réponse...lorsqu'on dit salam aleikum, on répond par politesse maleikum salam


Toi aussi aprends les bonnes manières arabes avec yvos !


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

re salut 
Bon, apres une aprem prolongée en ville, me revoilà... 
Ca va bien vous ? :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Septembre 2005)

les gens d'ici

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh j'adore la tele et particulierement Star Ac et les matchs de foot avec Zidane
Ainsi ma fille me laisse tranquille car elle est collée a l'écran a mater les "joyeux drilles" qui poussent une soit disante  chansonnette et les ex (qui sont revenus) du ballon rond 
Comme quoi la télé cela a du bon


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Septembre 2005)

ainsi pour la zic on a cela a la télé, puisqu'ils durent que le temps d'un feuilleton 








et pour le foot, on voit jouer cela ......








(attention j'ai pas dit qu'ils buvaient de la bière, encore que ... c'est à voir là   )


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

Mon dieu mon dieu


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu mon dieu




ou il est ?
Ici ou la ?


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

Dans ton ....


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton ....



... dans mon quoi ? 
Et ben justement pas de bol, pas trouvé la 
Na


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

bise de montpellier....

Talchan boit, Mado aussi.....
Bateman, navigue sur le net...
La sagesse observe...
et forcement, lepurfilsdelabibine et le Stook picole tendu....


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

Ben bonne soirée les alcooliques à la pomme ( vous vous soulez au calva de temps en temps?  )
:love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bise de montpellier....
> 
> Talchan boit, Mado aussi.....
> Bateman, navigue sur le net...
> ...



Et ben cela promet ......  :sick: :modo: :hosto:
Et demain ....... :affraid: mal de cheveux 
Et  a cause du jour qui fait mal


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et demain ....... :affraid: mal de cheveux



*de l'alcool ou de l'informatique*
C'est dans la seconde catégorie que je suis nioube...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> flood



*Raté*
essaie encore


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bise de montpellier....
> 
> Talchan boit, Mado aussi.....
> Bateman, navigue sur le net...
> ...



Ben c'est du beau...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est du beau...



*Règle N°1 :*
Ne pas se laisser abattre


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est du beau...



tiens, on t'a vu en photo....
en tout cas, tu nous manques....

ps: bise a Rey....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Règle N°1 :*
> Ne pas se laisser abattre



il semble que ce soit le cas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben bonne soirée les alcooliques à la pomme ( vous vous soulez au calva de temps en temps?  )
> :love:



on a de la myrte.... 
bise Patoch....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Et de 4......


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bise de montpellier....
> 
> Talchan boit, Mado aussi.....
> Bateman, navigue sur le net...
> ...




Hey, je bois aussi !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

coucou le flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hey, je bois aussi !!!




ben oui.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sinon moi il me manque 7 points ...




Bien fait pur toi.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

prout.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

et re-plus 4......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

*Coucou*
les amis floodflood


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Coucou*
> les amis floodflood


...


roh le Nerd......


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Coucou*
> les amis floodflood




Mais, c'est quoi cet ordi ???


----------



## juju palavas (4 Septembre 2005)

salut les flodus





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> salut les flodus




prochain coup ça fait mal.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## prerima (4 Septembre 2005)

bouh !  


 Stook, en forme ce soir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est de l'infraflood çà, pas de l'ultraflood.

Montre lui chérie :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> bouh !
> 
> 
> Stook, en forme ce soir !




'lut Marie....


----------



## prerima (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'infraflood çà, pas de l'ultraflood.
> 
> Montre lui chérie :love:




Pas possible, nous sommes au bar là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'infraflood çà, pas de l'ultraflood.
> 
> Montre lui chérie :love:



'lut monsieur Finn....


----------



## prerima (4 Septembre 2005)

Plus que 3 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, nous sommes au bar là !



oui,  mais au bar des floodeurs...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 3 !



mince, je laisse ma place a un autre membre de la sudiste' Team©....

...


----------



## prerima (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui,  mais au bar des floodeurs...




Si tu le dis ... encore deux !


----------



## prerima (4 Septembre 2005)

A mille, j'arrête !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

*Ca ne devrait pas fermer*
assez prochainement par ici ?





 :bebe:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, nous sommes au bar là !



J'ouvre les vannes   

Envoie le millème


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

bonjour .... 

flûte ... j'ai presque failli écrire "bonne nuit"  :rose:  :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

N'est-il pas magnifique?





 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Non, il n'est pas magnifique, car c'est une femelle 

Le gène des chats tricolores est codé sur les chromosomes determinant le sexe, il me semble.
En tout cas, je n'ai jamais vu de chat mâle tricolore


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas magnifique?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ange, tu sais, ça a quand même de petites griffes à cette âge là ... alors sur le powerbook


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'est pas magnifique, car c'est une femelle
> 
> Le gène des chats tricolores est codé sur les chromosomes determinant le sexe, il me semble.
> En tout cas, je n'ai jamais vu de chat mâle tricolore


LE chaton  ! tss oui et les mal tri colores sont très rares et presque tout le temps steriles...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Bah, y'a des dactylos avec des ongles terrifiants qui tapent sur ce genre de clavier aussi


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ange, tu sais, ça a quand même de petites griffes à cette âge là ... alors sur le powerbook


T'as pas vu la mère!  




Bon okay le chaton 'l'est pas monté tout seul mais elle elle se gene pas


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> LE chaton  ! tss oui et les mal tri colores sont très rares et presque tout le temps steriles...



Ah, ben on en apprend tous les jours !    
Et le coup des chattes blanches qui sont très souvent sourdes, c'est du bidon ou pas ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben on en apprend tous les jours !
> Et le coup des chattes blanches qui sont très souvent sourdes, c'est du bidon ou pas ?


Je sais pas mais par contre (a verifier) les chat qui on les yeux bleu sont parfois sourds, s'il sont verons avec un oeil bleu, l'oreille du coté de l'oeil bleu est sourde, enfin, à verifier...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2005)

Ca se mange, un chaton, non ? :rateau:
En fait tu le faisais griller sur le PB..... avoue !!! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas mais par contre (a verifier) les chat qui on les yeux bleu sont parfois sourds, s'il sont verons avec un oeil bleu, l'oreille du coté de l'oeil bleu est sourde, enfin, à verifier...



Excellent ! Je vais approfondir la question !
Ma belle-mère a plein de chattes (oui, bon...) et sur 3 blanches, 2 au moins sont bien sourdes. Je vais lui demander la couleur de leurs yeux, tiens


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ! Je vais approfondir la question !
> Ma belle-mère a plein de chattes (oui, bon...) et sur 3 blanches, 2 au moins sont bien sourdes. Je vais lui demander la couleur de leurs yeux, tiens


t'as qu'à aller vérifier toi même  :rateau:   


oui bon ...  :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca se mange, un chaton, non ? :rateau:
> En fait tu le faisais griller sur le PB..... avoue !!! :love:


Mas nan j'venais de l'allumer le Pb! Canibale


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:

Pfff, dur de se lever ce matin
mais j'arrivais plus à dormir !


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mas nan j'venais de l'allumer le Pb! Canibale


alors déjà y'a deux "n" à cannibale et puis ... je sais pas si tu es au courant mais les cannibaux sont les humains qui se mangent entre eux ... pas ceux qui mangent du chat ... ça c'est les chinois ...


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> A mille, j'arrête !


Et voilà, ça a buggé avant ! 

c'est pas souvent que je te croise prerima !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors déjà y'a deux "n" à cannibale et puis ... je sais pas si tu es au courant mais les cannibaux sont les humains qui se mangent entre eux ... pas ceux qui mangent du chat ... ça c'est les chinois ...



Non, les chinois, c'est les chiens.
Les chats, c'est nos grands-parents pendant la guerre (sans la tête, la queue et la peau, ça fait un lapin convenable, un matou)


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors déjà y'a deux "n" à cannibale et puis ... je sais pas si tu es au courant mais les cannibaux sont les humains qui se mangent entre eux ... pas ceux qui mangent du chat ... ça c'est les chinois ...


 :rose:


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, les chinois, c'est les chiens.
> Les chats, c'est nos grands-parents pendant la guerre (sans la tête, la queue et la peau, ça fait un lapin convenable, un matou)


oui je me disais bien ... mais bon chat ou chien ... ptet qu'ils aiment les deux ...


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors déjà y'a deux "n" à cannibale et puis ... je sais pas si tu es au courant mais les cannibaux sont les humains qui se mangent entre eux ... pas ceux qui mangent du chat ... ça c'est les chinois ...


:burp:


Arrête, le petit déj passe mal là du coup !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est canni-ballot  surtout pour les chiens


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, les chinois, c'est les chiens.
> Les chats, c'est nos grands-parents pendant la guerre (sans la tête, la queue et la peau, ça fait un lapin convenable, un matou)


Y'en a pas qui bouffent les papillons en passant?


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas qui bouffent les papillons en passant?



Si si les fées jalouses


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas qui bouffent les papillons en passant?



Si, les chats le font, effectivement


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas qui bouffent les papillons en passant?


que personne ne tente de bouffer mon petit papillon !


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :burp:
> 
> 
> Arrête, le petit déj passe mal là du coup !


3h pour bouffer des céréales , je pensais que tu avais fini  

Nexka  :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas magnifique?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hep :love: J'ai la même :love: .... En XXL   :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 3h pour bouffer des céréales , je pensais que tu avais fini
> 
> Nexka  :love:


non, il m'a fallu 1/2h


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hep :love: J'ai la même :love: .... En XXL   :mouais:


  :love:  Elle a les yeux de quelle couleur?


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Elle a les yeux de quelle couleur?




Vert  La tienne doit les avoir bleus pour l'instant, tout les chatons ont les yeux bleus


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vert  La tienne doit les avoir bleus pour l'instant, tout les chatons ont les yeux bleus



Tous les jeunes mammifères, d'ailleurs


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vert  La tienne doit les avoir bleus pour l'instant, tout les chatons ont les yeux bleus


Donc quand ils disent que les chattes comme ça on souvent les yeux orange chatain ou marron c'est pas vrai  okay 
PS: pour les chatons on en a quatre en ce moment avec de très beau yeux bleus


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2005)

pas moyen de mettre la main sur mon chat pour prendre une phtoto, monsieur doit aller se faire castrer bientoto, mais en attendant, monsieur est en rut !!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

dites, ils s'appellent comment vos chats ? ( à Ange et Nexka  )


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

coucou
moi j'ai un chat aussi il s'appelle Picasso !!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

moi une .. à la campagne ... elle est pas vraiment à nous, elle est venue une fois, on lui a donné à manger et puis ça fait 3-4 ans qu'elle vient  ... elle s'appelle mimi ... enfin quand elle va cher la voisiine elle s'appelle minette  et puis elle a une fifille que j'avais appelé tibou mais quand les enfants de la voisine on appelé prunelle


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai une chatte qui s'appelle Minouche (je sais, c'est facile), elle est écaille de tortue.
Elle miaule tout le temps et elle est très caline . :love:


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> moi j'ai un chat aussi il s'appelle Picasso !!!



Comme par hasard !!!!   

Bon aller moi aussi je rentre dans le jeu, je resiste pas a la tentation de vous montrer cette photo !
Elle a grandit depuis mais bon..... :rose:


----------



## Gregg (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut !


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

salut


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2005)

surprise


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise



c'est à croire que tu lui colles aux basques ou que t'as un script automator


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

c'est vrai ça comment t'as fait ??!!!


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Mon chat à moi se nomme Terry (et c'est un vrai pirate - référence BD ).

>>> pour la surdité des chats aux yeux vairons, il semble y avoir dans le dessin animé japonais "le royaume des chats" un exemple : le roi des chats n'a pas une bonne audition, et il a les yeux vairons


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

eh ben alors je vais m'y mettre aussi  

mais évidemment comme elle n'est pas à paris et que je n'ai pas de portable ... elle sera sur un arbre


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard !!!!
> 
> Bon aller moi aussi je rentre dans le jeu, je resiste pas a la tentation de vous montrer cette photo !
> Elle a grandit depuis mais bon..... :rose:



C'est trop mignon, je le veux !!!
:love:


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

le bar des floodeurs posteurs de photos de chat


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

j'ai jamais compris pourquoi les chats avaient tant de succès..la moustache?


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais compris pourquoi les chats avaient tant de succès..la moustache?


bah ouais ... c'est comme SM


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

>




* l'écran refermé*
ça fera un bon hot dog


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben alors je vais m'y mettre aussi
> 
> mais évidemment comme elle n'est pas à paris et que je n'ai pas de portable ... elle sera sur un arbre



J'en avais une presque comme ça ! Mirabelle !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Allez : le mien pendant les vacances à Camaret montant la garde en vigie devant la maison. 
Remarquez son collier, c'est un bracelet nominatif de la SNSM... Un vrai pirate, je vous disais


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard !!!!
> 
> Bon aller moi aussi je rentre dans le jeu, je resiste pas a la tentation de vous montrer cette photo !
> Elle a grandit depuis mais bon..... :rose:



Elle est trop mignone :love: :love:

Bon on a tous des ecailles de tortue ou quoi???  Ca va avec le mac???


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Je vais éternuer là ....


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon on a tous des ecailles de tortue ou quoi???  Ca va avec le mac???



J'ai eu...  Elle s'est faite écrasé....
Sinon maintenant j'ai un gros matou blanc avec des taches de rayé du petit nom de Shadow. J'l'ai laissé aux bons soins de ma mère !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

*ATCHOOOUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM ...*


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Voici ma belle à moi . 

:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *ATCHOOOUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM ...*




 Salut belle bergére.
Allergique aux poils de chat ? 
:love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Salut belle bergére.
> Allergique aux poils de chat ?
> :love:



Salut La SAGEsse  !
Non je fais juste mon intéressant !    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *ATCHOOOUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM ...*


 A tes souhaits quand même


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Ah quand même !!! 

Merci Franswa ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand même !!!
> 
> Merci Franswa ! :love:


 Je t'en prie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surprise




Tu crois pas si bien dire !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est très imagé en effet !


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire !



Oula  
Mais il est énorme  Il pèse combien???? 
 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire !




Finn, tu regarde Gregg ? 
C'est ça, hein, dis, j'ai bon là ???


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oula
> Mais il est énorme  Il pèse combien????
> :love:



Celui-là aussi tu le veux ?   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Finn, tu regarde Gregg ?
> C'est ça, hein, dis, j'ai bon là ???




C'est en cours


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est en cours





Ah, non!
Pas de nain ou je te denonce illico au FLNJ* !!! 

*Front de liberation des nains de jardin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oula
> Mais il est énorme  Il pèse combien????
> :love:



Dans les 12000 posts tout mouillé


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Alors, on fait la sieste ? :sleep:







dodododododododododododododo:love::love::love:


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

Rho on s'est tout planté les Zamis...c'est dans le Mao Style qu'il faut poster tout ça !!!!!! On est pas dans les  là ça va perturber du monde !!!!!!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on fait la sieste ? :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais :love: Bonne idée


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho on s'est tout planté les Zamis...c'est dans le Mao Style qu'il faut poster tout ça !!!!!! On est pas dans les  là ça va perturber du monde !!!!!!!!!  :rateau:




Oui, c'est vrai ça !


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

Merci j'ai eu peur !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'ai eu peur !!!!!!



Une peur bleue ..?  :rateau:


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

MouahahahahahAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

(et il manque pas de A ! )


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Non y'en a un en trop !


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non y'en a un en trop !


 A moins qu'on le mette entre les deux H


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'on le mette entre les deux H



Aussi ... Tout est question d'équilibre !


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aussi ... Tout est question d'équilibre !


 Pouquoi pas faire un rire déséquilibré, ça correspondrait mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: 


bon, ça y est, suis rentré.....
bise aux nimois....et encore merci....
Mado aussi...
et les autres....


Mais quelle biture....
en plus avec le peu de sommeil....
'tain, je crois que je vais me recoucher....


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

Mais j'vous crotte moi !!!
 J'peux jamais rire comme je veux avec ce petit couple floodeurs cavistes là !!!!!!!!!!!!     :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> bon, ça y est, suis rentré.....
> ...



Oublie pas les photos !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'vous crotte moi !!!
> J'peux jamais rire comme je veux avec ce petit couple floodeurs cavistes là !!!!!!!!!!!!     :mouais:



Crottes de lapin, tels grains de café indique le chemin pour un bon civet ...      :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas les photos !



apres un tri dans les 347 photos prises, il en reste encore 163.....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres un tri dans les 347 photos prises, il en reste encore 163.....



Ca reste un bon chiffre ...


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai ça !


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

mon dieu


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> bon, ça y est, suis rentré.....
> ...


+ l'allergie, tu oublies ??? 

Bon dodo et bises à toi, Jean-Charles...

 :love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Je ne te le fais pas dire ...


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'vous crotte moi !!!
> J'peux jamais rire comme je veux avec ce petit couple floodeurs cavistes là !!!!!!!!!!!!     :mouais:


 héhéhé


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas les photos !




Nom de....

quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en triant mes photos,
lorsque je decouvris un monument de la photographie...
un portrait d'une incroyable qualité d'image et de mise en scene....
surement une photo qui merite un prix....
je sais pas, mais n'importe quel prix....un oscar peut etre....
enfin, sans plus attendre....





ps: je n'avais pas vu que tu t'etais fait une petite serie d'autoportrait........


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

...oups...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> + l'allergie, tu oublies ???
> 
> Bon dodo et bises à toi, Jean-Charles...
> 
> :love::love::love:



non, je l'oublie pas....:mouais:.......
allez, @+ Karine....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Nom de....
> 
> quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en triant mes photos,
> lorsque je decouvris un monument de la photographie...
> ...






ps: changement de page.....tout le monde s'amuse avec ces smileys....alors, je fais remonter...:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: changement de page.....tout le monde s'amuse avec ces smileys....alors, je fais remonter...:mouais:



Aaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

>


 Hooo ! Mais tu fais de splendides coucous toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



*P'taing*
je me suis vu quand j'ai bu !?!?!?!



 
 
 
 :affraid: 
 :hosto: 
 :bebe: 
 :casse: 
 :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: changement de page.....tout le monde s'amuse avec ces smileys....alors, je fais remonter...:mouais:



 C'est vrai que ça vaut le coup !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: changement de page.....tout le monde s'amuse avec ces smileys....alors, je fais remonter...:mouais:



Sinon est-ce bien la fameuse chmiz'afleurs vainqueuse du concours de chmiz'afleurs de la flaque party de Valence !?


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je l'oublie pas....:mouais:.......
> allez, @+ Karine....



Une allergie ? 

C'est sûrement l'excès de chocolat..


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une allergie ?
> 
> C'est sûrement l'excès de chocolat..




c'est pas ça...mais ce qui est sur, c'est que je risque pas d'aller ch**r avant trois jours...
l'est forte Talchan pour la mousse au chocolat....:love:......


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *P'taing*
> je me suis vu quand j'ai bu !?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...



.....et j'ai pire.....bien bien pire....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....et j'ai pire.....bien bien pire....



   


 .....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....et j'ai pire.....bien bien pire....



fais profiter!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> fais profiter!!!!!




ça viendra, ça viendra....


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça viendra, ça viendra....



Après visionnage du comité de sélection hein ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Après visionnage du comité de sélection hein ?



alllons, tu me connais..........


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Après visionnage du comité de sélection hein ?



Ah non pas de censure ... Déjà qu'il ne reste que 162 photos visionnables sur les 347 ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'il ne reste que 162 photos visionnables sur les 347 ...



ben , oui , mais nouvel appareil, temps d'adaptation......


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non pas de censure



puis, faut penser a la charte......


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puis, faut penser a la charte......



Foutue charte !


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Qui aime bien Charte bien...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Qui aime bien Charte bien...



Qui aime bien chatouille bien !


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Qui aime bien chatouille bien !



Qui chate bien couille bien ??? c'est ça ta contrepretrie?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Nom de....
> 
> quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en triant mes photos,
> lorsque je decouvris un monument de la photographie...
> ...




Tiens, on a encore tourné une page.....


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Qui chate bien couille bien ??? c'est ça ta contrepretrie?


 Je la conaissais pas, je note


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

note là de traviole parceque c'est pas une vraie hein !  

NED tu as des pensees obscures...tu m'inquiète !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> note là de traviole parceque c'est pas une vraie hein !
> 
> NED tu as des pensees obscures...tu m'inquiète !



Bah dès que tombe le futal on voit toujours le côté obscur des gens ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, on a encore tourné une page.....



Tu as vu, on dirait qu'il force là ???
Sans doute à cause de la mousse au chocolat ...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> note là de traviole parceque c'est pas une vraie hein !
> 
> NED tu as des pensees obscures...tu m'inquiète !



Eclaires-moi, montre moi ta lumièreuuuu.... :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> note là de traviole parceque c'est pas une vraie hein !
> 
> NED tu as des pensees obscures...tu m'inquiète !


 C'est surement pour ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu, on dirait qu'il force là ???
> Sans doute à cause de la mousse au chocolat ...




mouais.....ça m'etonne pas.....


----------



## dool (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Eclaires-moi, montre moi ta lumièreuuuu.... :love:




Ouh là t'as pas peur toi !  

Moi aussi j'suis fan de moi !!!! :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Septembre 2005)

On tire la chasse !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On tire la chasse !



Euh... On chie la trace ?


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là t'as pas peur toi !
> 
> Moi aussi j'suis fan de moi !!!! :love:



Je m'appelle pas narcisse mais j'aime les fleurs bleues...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Bon, vous jouez avec mon ouveau thread ou vous zoué pas?
 

(héhé, 2 de suite, ca m'était pas arrivé sur le bar)...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Et de 3 houllala balaise...
!!!!!


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

4 héhé,
pitin j'ai l'impression de rouler en sens inverse sur l'autoroute...
VrooouMMMM !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

ai fait 12 hier soir.....


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Arggg !!!
bon c'est pas mal pour un debut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ai fait 12 hier soir.....



dont 11 " :sleep: "


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 5,
> vais-je passer la 6ème vitèsse????



trop tard.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Arggg !!!
> bon c'est pas mal pour un debut...



oui, c'est meme bien.....


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Le soir les voies sont plus fluides...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

en tout cas, officiellement 11 de jour a battre....

(fil des raleurs, entre 11h30 et 12h10.....)


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites, ils s'appellent comment vos chats ? ( à Ange et Nexka  )


La mère elle s'appele moufette à  cause de sa queue poilue mais les chatons n'ont pas vraiment de noms


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, officiellement 11 de jour a battre....
> 
> (fil des raleurs, entre 11h30 et 12h10.....)



Je crois en être à 18 (de jour, bien sur) dans le train qui est arrivé à destination dans la MGZ


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, officiellement 11 de jour a battre....
> 
> (fil des raleurs, entre 11h30 et 12h10.....)



En fait le record est assez facile à battre.
Tu prend un thread où il n'y a pas grand chose qui se passe et hop !

La ou ca prends de la valeur c'est sur un thread tès utilisé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je crois en être à 18 (de jour, bien sur) dans le train qui est arrivé à destination dans la MGZ



compte pas, nos arbitres ne suivent que le bar et de jour.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> En fait le record est assez facile à battre.
> Tu prend un thread où il n'y a pas grand chose qui se passe et hop !
> 
> La ou ca prends de la valeur c'est sur un thread tès utilisé...



le fil des raleurs etait a ce moment là, un des plus utilisé..........
et pense au modo.....on ne fait pas n'importe quoi comme ça.....


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez : le mien pendant les vacances à Camaret montant la garde en vigie devant la maison.
> Remarquez son collier, c'est un bracelet nominatif de la SNSM... Un vrai pirate, je vous disais


ça me rappelle mon ancien chat "Milou"   Snif pauv' bête, un problème de rein il mangeait plus, il est mort en fevrier...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> compte pas, nos arbitres ne suivent que le bar et de jour.....



La loi c'est la loi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> La mère elle s'appele moufette à  cause de sa queue poilue mais les chatons n'ont pas vraiment de noms



kékidy....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La loi c'est la loi !




merci mon ami.........


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

De rien !


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Voulez toujours pas jouer a mon nouveau jeu?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De rien !



allons, allons....pas de fausse modestie, merci....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allons, allons....pas de fausse modestie, merci....



Non non j'insiste ce n'est pas grand chose !


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut à toi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'insiste ce n'est pas grand chose !



si, si....je t'asssure....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si, si....je t'asssure....



Non ça me gêne ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ça me gêne ...




je vais finir par me facher.....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais finir par me facher.....



Si t'insistes vraiment ...


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 
Bonjour toi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si t'insistes vraiment ...



donc, pour resumer....:


*Merci...*


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toi aussi


)) bisous


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> donc, pour resumer....:
> 
> 
> *Merci...*



De rien !


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La vie ce cycle sans fin ...



Voici la vie la viiieeee la vie, la belle vie qui coule dans nos veines etc....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voici la vie la viiieeee la vie, la belle vie qui coule dans nos veines etc....



Ca me dit un truc ..... Mais je vois absolument pas quoi !


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dit un truc ..... Mais je vois absolument pas quoi !


 Toujours tes soucis de mémoire on dirait !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De rien !



on recommence......serait-ce bien sage...?


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Toujours tes soucis de mémoire on dirait !



Ce sont les frisettes, avec la chaleur, il étouffe le pauvre...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on recommence......serait-ce bien sage...?



Je ne crois pas ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

j'y vais.....*Bon'Ap*....
je mange en ville ce soir...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Toujours tes soucis de mémoire on dirait !



Tu sais très bien que ma mémoire fonctionne parfaitement ...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les frisettes, avec la chaleur, il étouffe le pauvre...



Bah non !!!


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les frisettes, avec la chaleur, il étouffe le pauvre...


 Pfff ! en parlant de chaleur, il fait 31 °C chez moi là !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'y vais.....*Bon'Ap*....
> je mange en ville ce soir...




*Un menu sans ail*
pour le jeune homme


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

allé,
plus que 200...arffff !!


----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## 222diablo222 (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un menu sans ail*
> pour le jeune homme




gnagnagna....


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Dis stook t'as reussit a viser au mileu de l'anneau tous comptes faits?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Dis stook t'as reussit a viser au mileu de l'anneau tous comptes faits?


 
apparement non... il est deja de retour au bar


----------



## Sloughi (4 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

salut


hehe... la rochelle powaaa


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: 


seance de rattrapage....:

1) oui ! 
2) mais non......
3)  n'importe quoi...
4) mais je suis toujours là...

vous n'avez qu'a retrouver les questions...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

bon app, je vais manger un bout !


----------



## Sloughi (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> bon app, je vais manger un bout !



bon app


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Y a plus personne 


Tout le monde est mouru après avoir mangé


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus personne
> 
> 
> Tout le monde est mouru après avoir mangé




presque....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

bon, je me rererererererererererererererererererererererereregarde le retour du roi en version longue......


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je me rererererererererererererererererererererererereregarde le retour du roi en version longue......


 Bon film 

Y a quoi de plus en version longue ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bon film
> 
> Y a quoi de plus en version longue ?



Plein de choses !


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plein de choses !


 C'est à dire ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plein de choses !



oui, la fin de Saroumane (rien a voir avec le bouquin........)
entre autre....


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, la fin de Saroumane (rien a voir avec le bouquin........)
> entre autre....


 d'accord


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

je n'ai vu la version courte qu'une fois et apres avoir vu les 1 et 2 en longue juste avant...
(+ de 12 heures de cine d'affilées...)
donc, je ne me souviens pas de toutes les differences.....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, la fin de Saroumane (rien a voir avec le bouquin........)
> entre autre....



Oui c'est vrai ...   
D'ailleurs dans la version cinéma, il perd comment le palentir, je me souviens plus ... ? IL me semble qu'il le fait juste tomber


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ...
> D'ailleurs dans la version cinéma, il perd comment le palentir, je me souviens plus ... ? IL me semble qu'il le fait juste tomber


 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai vu la version courte qu'une fois et apres avoir vu les 1 et 2 en longue juste avant...
> (+ de 12 heures de cine d'affilées...)
> donc, je ne me souviens pas de toutes les differences.....



Ben mince moi qui te demande juste avant ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai vu la version courte qu'une fois et apres avoir vu les 1 et 2 en longue juste avant...
> (+ de 12 heures de cine d'affilées...)
> donc, je ne me souviens pas de toutes les differences.....



ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il y a plein de petites choses.....
comme l'attaque de la foret a la fin des deux tours, qui est dans la version longue uniquement....


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince moi qui te demande juste avant ..


 c'est pas vrai ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ...
> D'ailleurs dans la version cinéma, il perd comment le palentir, je me souviens plus ... ? IL me semble qu'il le fait juste tomber





oui,
en fait Pippin le trouve comme ça par enchantement..........


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il y a plein de petites choses.....
> comme l'attaque de la foret a la fin des deux tours, qui est dans la version longue uniquement....



Ah oui j'ai été plus qu'agréablement surpris de voir cette scène !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui,
> en fait Pippin le trouve comme ça par enchantement..........



Exact ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

d'ailleurs, c'est celui (le retour du roi) dont les rajouts son vraiment tous indispensables....
alors que dans les deux tours par exemple, autant l'enterrement du fils de Theoden est un passage fabuleusement bien tourné, autant, il n'apporte pas grand chose d'indispensable à la comprehension de l'histoire.....


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi je me rappelle pas de tout ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vrai ?



Si si je t'assure !!! Et après la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai été plus qu'agréablement surpris de voir cette scène !



ben, moi, j'etais surtout affreusement vexe de ne pas l'avoir vu des la version courte....
quand meme, les orques s'en vont comme ça, c'est cool, bon ben @+.....
et si vous revenez, revenez plus nombreux.....pffff......
Sur certains passages, il (PJ) aurait du un peu plus se fier au livre.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je me rappelle pas de tout ?



amnesie partiellle du a une violence corporelle subit il y a peu....


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si je t'assure !!! Et après la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier !


 ... d'alu !


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> amnesie partiellle du a une violence corporelle subit il y a peu....


 ça doit être ça 

Je peux dire que le responsable va bouffer


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est celui (le retour du roi) dont les rajouts son vraiment tous indispensables....
> alors que dans les deux tours par exemple, autant l'enterrement du fils de Theoden est un passage fabuleusement bien tourné, autant, il n'apporte pas grand chose d'indispensable à la comprehension de l'histoire.....



Clair ça le rend moins haché et plus fluide ! Notamment la scène avec le bélier Grond par exemple ! Il sort pas de nulle part !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Clair ça le rend moins haché et plus fluide ! Notamment la scène avec le bélier Grond par exemple ! Il sort pas de nulle part !



t'a fait.........


----------



## Franswa (4 Septembre 2005)

Je vais me coucher :sleep:

Pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière... 

bonne soirée


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière...
> 
> bonne soirée



+++

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Fait a la va vite pour toi, mon Stargazer...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière...
> 
> bonne soirée



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Fait a la va vite pour toi, mon Stargazer...



Excellent !!!    

Je suppose que personne n'est encore au lit ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

tiens, voila, l'attaque du roi sorcier d'Angmar sur Gandalf, ça, dans la version courte, ça y est pas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !!!



pas mal , hein....?....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, voila, l'attaque du roi sorcier d'Angmar sur Gandalf, ça, dans la version courte, ça y est pas....



Oui c'est vrai !

Tiens d'ailleurs quand t'y seras tu me diras si tu remarques pas un truc qui cloche dans la mort de Denethor ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai !
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs quand t'y sera tu me diras si y a pas un truc qui cloche dans la mort de Denethor ...




j'en suis a peine a l'attaque d'Osguiliath....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas mal , hein....?....



Oui oui on reconnaît bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai !
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs quand t'y seras tu me diras si tu remarques pas un truc qui cloche dans la mort de Denethor ...



tiens en parlant des surintendant du Gondor....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a peine a l'attaque d'Osguiliath....



Oui je sais t'as le temps !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

-98=3 etoiles...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens en parlant des surintendant du Gondor....



Pas mal !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> -98=3 etoiles...



Oui j'en ai un peu plus ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

'tain, au lieu de Elrond, qu'est-ce que j'aurai aimé les voir les rodeurs......les vrai.....  
pffff.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai un peu plus ...



'tit joueur....
.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal !



j'en ai fait de meilleurs... ......


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait de meilleurs... ......



Je les ai vu aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tit joueur....
> .....



M'en fout !   

Il est pour moi le ban !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, au lieu de Elrond, qu'est-ce que j'aurai aimé les voir les rodeurs......les vrai.....
> pffff.....



Bah oui ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout !
> 
> Il est pour moi le ban !




là, je ne peux lutter....


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

coucou


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je ne peux lutter....



en tout cas, j'ai ma moyenne qui ratrape celle de Tatav.....je vais finir premier.........
fut-ce pour un jour....


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



arrête, tu m'excites....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je ne peux lutter....



Peux ou veux ..?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>





copieur....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, j'ai ma moyenne qui ratrape celle de Tatav.....je vais finir premier.........
> fut-ce pour un jour....



Ca remonte tout doucement pour moi ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peux ou veux ..?



ben, je ne me suis pas posé la question.....mais bon.....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je ne me suis pas posé la question.....mais bon.....



Ok ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ok ...



puis c'est un peu tard, il ferme dans combien.....20 pages....
peut etre 40.....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puis c'est un peu tard, il ferme dans combien.....20 pages....
> peut etre 40.....



On va pas jusqu'au 1000 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va pas jusqu'au 1000 ?



a voir......


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

tiens, j'ai comme une envie...:sleep:...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Déjà fatigué ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fatigué ?



non, justement.....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Tu auras plus de mal à les aligner ce soir ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras plus de mal à les aligner ce soir ...



j'attendrai que tu sois couché......;
on va pas recommencer comme avec Foguenne....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

bon, Mado, j'ai jeté un oeil, il semblerai qu'il y ai eu une modification dans le gain des points de force disco....sinon, je ne comprend pas.....

je pense que la difference doit venir effectivement du le nombre d'années....puisque on prend toujours un point tous les 500 reçus et un points tous les 5000 posts....donc....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

j'enquete.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

ça y est, Denethor va mourrir...


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'enquete.....


Oublies pas Watson...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

je suis censé voir quoi...?
un truc qui cloche...par rapport au livre...?.....
(d'abord, on passe a Arachnée....)


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis censé voir quoi...?
> un truc qui cloche...par rapport au livre...?.....
> (d'abord, on passe a Arachnée....)



Non juste une question de bon sens ...

Si tu vois où est le hall des morts, tu trouves ça crédible qu'un type en feu parcours tout le trajet jusqu'à la salle du trône puis sorte dans la cour de l'arbre pour ensuite se jeter dans le vide ? Ca me paraît un parcours bien long dans ses conditions ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non juste une question de bon sens ...
> 
> Si tu vois où est le hall des morts, tu trouves ça crédible qu'un type en feu parcours tout le trajet jusqu'à la salle du trône puis sorte dans la cour de l'arbre pour ensuite se jeter dans le vide ? Ca me paraît un parcours bien long dans ses conditions ...



justement , c'est ce que viens de dire la Stookette a l'instant...
et non, seulement dans ces conditions, mais meme valide, ça fait une trotte...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> justement , c'est ce que viens de dire la Stookette a l'instant...
> et non, seulement dans ces conditions, mais meme valide, ça fait une trotte...



Au moins du point de vue visuel ça fait son effet !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au moins du point de vue visuel ça fait son effet !



c'est sur, que ça pete......
voila le plongeon....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

puis en sachant qu'a la base il voulait s'immoler... je comprend pas pourquoi soudainement il change d'avis et decide de se jeter dans le vide... surtout qu'il etait bien parti pour grillé...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> puis en sachant qu'a la base il voulait s'immoler... je comprend pas pourquoi soudainement il change d'avis et decide de se jeter dans le vide... surtout qu'il etait bien parti pour grillé...



On sait jamais, il aurait pu se rater ! Faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

bon, d'un autre coté... quand legolas descend un escalier en surfant sur son bouclier, et qu'il a le temps de decocher 4 ou 5 fleches... on se pose pas de question...

c'est juste une questionde classe, voila tout


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oublies pas Watson...



Y a pas de l'humour de geek là-dessous ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, d'un autre coté... quand legolas descend un escalier en surfant sur son bouclier, et qu'il a le temps de decocher 4 ou 5 fleches... on se pose pas de question...
> 
> c'est juste une questionde classe, voila tout



Oui mais lui c'est un elf !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

rah, gachis.....l'armée des morts qui arrive a Minas Tirith........
enfin, pareil, pour l'effet visuel.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui c'est un elf !



oui, SuperElf......le show de l'oliphant....faut pas deconner....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, d'un autre coté... quand legolas descend un escalier en surfant sur son bouclier, et qu'il a le temps de decocher 4 ou 5 fleches... on se pose pas de question...
> 
> c'est juste une questionde classe, voila tout



ha, tu tombes bien, voila le boulage promis hier...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rah, gachis.....l'armée des morts qui arrive a Minas Tirith........
> enfin, pareil, pour l'effet visuel.....



Oui mais sinon le film il finit pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui c'est un elf !


 
"- Aidez moaaaaaaaa
      -qu'est ce qu'elle dit ?
            - elle dit qu'on devrait mieux la laisser la et continuer
- Au secouuuur haaaa
    - mais qu'est ce qu'lle dit ?
           - elle dit qu'on devrait lui jeter des pierres pour l'achever puis continuer"


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, SuperElf......le show de l'oliphant....faut pas deconner....



Oui mais il ne compte que pour un ! Parole de nain !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

oui, m'enfin, au point ou on en est, il peut bien faire 40mn de plus...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha, tu tombes bien, voila le boulage promis hier...


 
ha wai, cimer...

un jour, de cette cage je sortirais... 

helppppppp


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, m'enfin, au point ou on en est, il peut bien faire 40mn de plus...



Ok à ce moment là je veux Tom Bombadil ! Comme tu dis on est plus à ça près !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ok à ce moment là je veux Tom Bombadil ! Comme tu dis on est plus à ça près !



on veut tous Bombadil.....TOUS......:love:...:love:.....
(puis les rodeurs, a y etre...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

orlando bloom est impressionant aussi... tjrs la meme expression sur le visage... et apparement il s'en est pas remis... il gardait la meme expression dans pirate des caraïbes... a moins peut etre que ce soit une grosse merde... tout juste bon a jouer des elfes avec un ballet dans le Q


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> orlando bloom est impressionant aussi... tjrs la meme expression sur le visage... et apparement il s'en est pas remis... il gardait la meme expression dans pirate des caraïbes... a moins peut etre que ce soit une grosse merde... tout juste bon a jouer des elfes avec un ballet dans le Q



    et meme dans Ned Kelly...


tiens, et le projet de Jackson de faire Bilbo le hobbit en film....on en entend plus parler....
bon, faut dire qu'avec King Kong, il a autre chose a faire....mais.....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> orlando bloom est impressionant aussi... tjrs la meme expression sur le visage... et apparement il s'en est pas remis... il gardait la meme expression dans pirate des caraïbes... a moins peut etre que ce soit une grosse merde... tout juste bon a jouer des elfes avec un ballet dans le Q



Les elfes c'est comme les vulcains ! Ca sourit jamais !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les elfes c'est comme les vulcains ! Ca sourit jamais !



excellente comparaison....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et meme dans Ned Kelly...
> 
> 
> tiens, et le projet de Jackson de faire Bilbo le hobbit en film....on en entend plus parler....
> bon, faut dire qu'avec King Kong, il a autre chose a faire....mais.....



Oui faut pas qu'il l'oublie le Bilbo !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut pas qu'il l'oublie le Bilbo !



Ben, oui, j'aimerai bien le voir ce bon gros Ver de Smaug.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

pitin® qu'elle est jolie cette Arwen....:love::love::love:.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® qu'elle est jolie cette Arwen....:love::love::love:.....


 
heu waiii :love:

mais loin derriere scarlett


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heu waiii :love:
> 
> mais loin derriere scarlett



Oui mais t'es pas impartial !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui, j'aimerai bien le voir ce bon gros Ver de Smaug.....



Clair ! 

Et puis c'est bon on a déjà Gandalf !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

tiens, dans la version courte, on en voit pas la "bouche de Sauron"...non....?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Non on la voit pas !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non on la voit pas !



me semblait....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

je me disais aussi qu'on la voyait pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je me disais aussi qu'on la voyait pas...



Ben oui, tu te disais bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Et les aigles, ont les voit, les aigles.......


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tu te disais bien...


ben oui voila koi... 

je me demande un truc, moi qui n'est pas vu la version longue... la fin deja super longue de la version courte... limite j'ai envie de me casser avant la fin du film... elle est encore plus longue dans la version longue ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ben oui voila koi...
> 
> je me demande un truc, moi qui n'est pas vu la version longue... la fin deja super longue de la version courte... limite j'ai envie de me casser avant la fin du film... elle est encore plus longue dans la version longue ?



et oui.....
mais quelques rajouts, lui donne un peu plus de peps....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui.....
> mais quelques rajouts, lui donne un peu plus de peps....



Oui les enchaînements sont plus naturels ..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui.....
> mais quelques rajouts, lui donne un peu plus de peps....


 
ha 

comme quoi, la longuer ca compte... 

fodrait que je choppe la version longue alor...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et les aigles, ont les voit, les aigles.......



Oui combattant les Nazgûls !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui combattant les Nazgûls !



oui, là oui....mais allant chercher Frodon et sam...?
peut etre aussi....sais pas...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Si il me semble que dans la version ciné on les voit à ce moment ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il me semble que dans la version ciné on les voit à ce moment ....



me semble, mais je me souviens plus tres bien....faut dire qu'a ce moment là, dans la version ciné, j'ai deja bouffé plus de 11h30 de film...et j'ai le cul carré...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me semble, mais je me souviens plus tres bien....faut dire qu'a ce moment là, dans la version ciné, j'ai deja bouffé plus de 11h30 de film...et j'ai le cul carré...



Oui !   

D'autant plus que c'est difficile à vérifier quand on a que le version longue ... Enfin il passe sur canal, ça me donnera une chance de vérifier et de voir les différences plus clairement ! Ca va faire un choc ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui !
> 
> D'autant plus que c'est difficile à vérifier quand on a que le version longue ... Enfin il passe sur canal, ça me donnera une chance de vérifier et de voir les différences plus clairement ! Ca va faire un choc ...



c'est un peu pour ça que je voulais le revoir ce soir.....
pour etre pret pour la multi-diffusion de Canal...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

bon, c'est pas tout....
mais au nono....
demain j'ai 55 post a faire...

+


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu pour ça que je voulais le revoir ce soir.....
> pour etre pret pour la multi-diffusion de Canal...



Je l'ai revu récemment pour ça aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas tout....
> mais au nono....
> demain j'ai 55 post a faire...
> 
> +



Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois que je vais te laisser faire....



Et ben voilà tu l'auras pas ta dédicace !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

bon, il est des choses totalement inutiles et dont on aime bien parler....alors que pourtant tout le monde s'en fout....
mais je me dois de changer de titre d'utilisateur...

car ça y est, je suis le plus gros posteur (Floodeur!) en post/jour du Forum....
voila, le mec qui fait du vent.....c'est moi....
avec mes 28,10 p/J.......

tiens, d'ailleurs Tatav passe 2 et le maitre GB passe trois.....fou, non.....






ps: y a des astuces pour finir sur un compte rond sans poster.......


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: y a des astuces pour finir sur un compte rond sans poster.......



J'y travaille !    

Mais on a jamais dis que c'était facile !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Sinon félicitations à toi !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: y a des astuces pour finir sur un compte rond sans poster.......



Je crois avoir trouver ... Mais il me semble que je ne puisse pas le faire ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !! ...    :love:

je poste en vitesse avant d'attaquer ma journée de cours de m*****...

Voilà bon courage à tous...

P-S:  Spécial prerima :


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

salut les joyeux flooders  :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> car ça y est, je suis le plus gros posteur (Floodeur!) en post/jour du Forum....
> voila, le mec qui fait du vent.....c'est moi....
> avec mes 28,10 p/J.......



Euh, et t'en es fier ?   :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2005)

coucou


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !! ...    :love:
> 
> je poste en vitesse avant d'attaquer ma journée de cours de m*****...
> 
> ...



amuse toi bien    :love:    

et bon courage


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Avis à tous les Nantais, je recherche un appartement ou une maison début de siècle, enfin déut XXè à acheter, si vous en connaissez faites moi signe


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Avis à tous les Nantais, je recherche un appartement ou une maison début de siècle, enfin déut XXè à acheter, si vous en connaissez faites moi signe


 J'en connais pas...


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais pas...


tant pis


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tant pis


 Tu recherches vers où ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2005)

Slurp


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2005)

Bon allez, à la mange... miam


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu recherches vers où ?


Rond point de Paris, Rond point de Rennes, rond point de Vannes (on aime bien les ronds point dans la famille   )Ou encore Monselet, enfin d'une manière générale les quartiers assez central mais avec un accès rapide à la route de Rennes, car je continue à bosser à Rennes ! :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

:modo:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

Wéééééééééééééééééé!!!!!!!

le bobby qu'a juste decroché une mission d'un mois et demi, au terme d'un éprouvant entretien d'embauche!!!!!!       

la première VRAIE mission depuis plus de 6 mois!!!!!
adieu factures impayées et tutti quanti!!!

(c'était la minute de joie intense du jour, bonjour... :zen  )


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2005)

Ouaaaiiiii


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:




t'as l'air en forme pour ton 8000e toi


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

'lut tout le monde


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tout le monde



Salut teo !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

alu a tous


pitin, quel temps de chiotte aujourd'hui....
je veux retourner en vacannnnnncccceeeesss


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:






			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:







			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> t'as l'air en forme pour ton 8000e toi


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Spyro (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

.......................:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

.....:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

..... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

.......


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (5 Septembre 2005)

Ben moi j'ai refait comme l'autre jour: réveillé à 3h, pas possible de me rendormir    :sleep:
En plus j'ai malokrane...  :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

:love:......


----------



## Spyro (5 Septembre 2005)

:hosto:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

.....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

dool au beurre


----------



## Spyro (5 Septembre 2005)

:hosto:


----------



## dool (5 Septembre 2005)

rho tu romps leuir magnifique discussion pour ça !!!!!!!! :mouais:


J'arrive


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

.....


----------



## toys (5 Septembre 2005)

slip dentaire!


----------



## toys (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

monsieur et madame mortsdeplus ont un fils (iraqui joke) ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Hassan ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

......


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

pouet


----------



## toys (5 Septembre 2005)

je veut des courgettes j'ai faim


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


 ...ça ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je veut des courgettes j'ai faim


... les courgettes :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hassan ?


émile....


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> émile....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> émile....



Tu vois j'étais optimiste en n'en mettant que cent ...


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ...ça ?


 :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ..........


 :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

vont pas fermer avant l'hiver


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


 :rose:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vont pas fermer avant l'hiver


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

ah non là je dis stop


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non là je dis stop


 3000


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


 J'aimerais bien 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 Malheureusement... Rien ne l'arrête ou ne l'arrêtera


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 Je parlais de toi à stook


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 Y en a qui était à 36 non ?


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 Parce que tu es une bête féroce :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

.....


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 Ouais, c'est bien ce que je pensais


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui était à 36 non ?




non!......


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Justement...  c'est encore pire :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non!......


 Si, tout au début


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si, tout au début



Merci de lui confirmer !


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir iNano !   :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !


 Salut nano


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci de lui confirmer !


 Normal


----------



## guytantakul (5 Septembre 2005)

Roberto ou l'art de l'infraflood multiple


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mettez-z'y leur raz-la-gueule !


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2005)

​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir les gens...


----------



## dool (5 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais là, ce soir, j'ai vraiment du mal !!! 


Dool, reste calme, respiiiireeee, t'en fouuuuttt, surtout dis rien .........    :mouais: bon  :sleep: 


NED...occupe toi de mes fesses un peu...elles sont palotes là  ! (non ce n'est pas indecent :rolleyes ) 


et Dool little vous...........salue


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

juste pour le plaisir...
c'était la danse du bobby, juste pour vous les petits...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

ne me remerciez pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

arrêtez, arrêtez!!!

vous allez me faire rougir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



... et ta joie de vivre à toute épreuve.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ... et ta joie de vivre à toute épreuve.



tu l'as dit, quel fétard celui-là.....toujours souriant.....
le roi du l'apero, ça c'est un bon vivant.... 



 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

et vas-y qu'ça casse!! 
décidement, c'est la journée...


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit, quel fétard celui-là.....toujours souriant.....
> le roi du l'apero, ça c'est un bon vivant....
> 
> 
> ...


Ma foi je serais ravie de boire un apéro avec lepurfils... peut-être à l'Apple Expo !


----------



## Spyro (5 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je lance une O.P.C.V. _(Offre Publique de Coodbool Vert)_ sur *Rezba et Paul Foguenne* !
> [...]
> *Boulez de ma part !!*
> Eux seuls sauront pourquoi !


Y a besoin d'une raison pour bouler ces deux là ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a besoin d'une raison pour bouler ces deux là ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Il y a des raisons que les raisons ne raisonnent pas. rhha prout, me rappelle pu de comment qu'on dit la phrase.... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

pouet


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

5600 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des raisons que les raisons ne raisonnent pas. rhha prout, me rappelle pu de comment qu'on dit la phrase.... :mouais:


 le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ignore...


----------



## Franswa (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 pas mal de retard j'ai pris :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

ben voila, on y est...


je m'emmerde...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)




----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ignore...


Merci, merci..... arfff !!!
Bon allé bonne nuit les floodeux...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonne nuit NED !


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit NED !


   :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben voila, on y est...
> 
> 
> je m'emmerde...


 pas moi 

La drague c'est vraiment trop drole :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pas moi
> 
> La drague c'est vraiment trop drole :love:



Tu dragues qui ? Et surtout où !!!?


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci..... arfff !!!
> Bon allé bonne nuit les floodeux...


 Bonne nuit à toi NED


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu dragues qui ? Et surtout où !!!?



Tu veux pas le dire Franswa ?


----------



## GammaGT (6 Septembre 2005)

Que les rêves érotiques bercent vos floods...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

GammaGT a dit:
			
		

> Que les rêves érotiques bercent vos floods...


 kesskidit? :mouais:


----------



## Penthotal (6 Septembre 2005)

Comment faie-on un CV pour un jeune de 18 ans ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu dragues qui ? Et surtout où !!!?


 Je te dirais si ça a marché


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je te dirais si ça a marché



Oui si j'ai pas de nouvelles de ta part je saurai à quoi m'en tenir ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui si j'ai pas de nouvelles de ta part je saurai à quoi m'en tenir ...


y en a quand même qui parle uf:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas le dire Franswa ?


 nan, ça risquerais de faire comme dans le film que je viens de voir "les poupées russes"


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan, ça risquerais de faire comme dans le film que je viens de voir "les poupées russes"



Je vois tout à fait ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui si j'ai pas de nouvelles de ta part je saurai à quoi m'en tenir ...


 C'est surtout pour pas faire de gaffe avec celle qui m'aime beaucoup plus


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois tout à fait ...


  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout pour pas faire de gaffe avec celle qui m'aime beaucoup plus



En quoi me le dire serait une gaffe ..?


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois tout à fait ...


 Mais ça risque de me retomber sur la gueule... 

C'est ça qui peut être triste mais marrant en même temps parce que c'est moi qui joue au con


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout pour pas faire de gaffe avec celle qui m'aime beaucoup plus




héhé...


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En quoi me le dire serait une gaffe ..?


 Par exemple quand elle viendra sur ce forum avec son iBook


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça risque de me retomber sur la gueule...
> 
> C'est ça qui peut être triste mais marrant en même temps parce que c'est moi qui joue au con



C'est toi qui vois !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple quand elle viendra sur ce forum avec son iBook



Les MP ou iChat sont des outils formidables ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhé...


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les MP ou iChat sont des outils formidables ...


 Ouais  mais ça met encore plus de piment


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En quoi me le dire serait une gaffe ..?


s'est comme avec une coiffeuse sit tu lui dit un truc ou faut pas faire de gaffe pour sure elle seras  faite.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhé...



J'ai failli donner cette réponse !


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  mais ça met encore plus de piment



Ben justement ! Tu crées spécialement un topic pour me donner la réponse ! Quitte à vivre dangereusement autant le faire en grand !


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est comme avec une coiffeuse sit tu lui dit un truc ou faut pas faire de gaffe pour sure elle seras  faite.


 Normal et comme la bergère avec ces bouclettes doit aller souvent chez le coiffeur, ça peut aller loin


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement ! Tu crées spécialement un topic pour me donner la réponse ! Quitte à vivre dangereusement autant le faire en grand !


 Pourquoi pas 

Mais ça risque d'être plus difficile que prévu :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas
> 
> Mais ça risque d'être plus difficile que prévu :love:



Mais non, mais non !


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non !


 On verra 

Mais pour une fois, c'est pas moi qui vait me faire...


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 Pas si loin que ça


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 ouais mais tu parles que de ce thread ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

"l'enfer ma jolie, c'est de se lever tous les matins, et de pas savoir pourquoi..."


'ne nuit.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais tu parles que de ce thread ?




Oui le grand jeu concours ne porte que sur ce fil !   

Sinon tu restes quand même loin derrière moi au nombre de posts !


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui le grand jeu concours ne porte que sur ce fil !
> 
> Sinon tu restes quand même loin derrière moi au nombre de posts !


ta une idée de la date de la MAJ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta une idée de la date de la MAJ?



Non je sais pas !


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui le grand jeu concours ne porte que sur ce fil !
> 
> Sinon tu restes quand même loin derrière moi au nombre de posts !


 Ouais je sais groarrrrrrrrr 

Mais si je m'y met sérieusement...


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

90


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Je vais me coucher :sleep:

Demain, il faut que j'assure ou peut être toute la semaine


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Demain, il faut que j'assure ou peut être toute la semaine



Bonne nuit Franswa !


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Demain, il faut que j'assure ou peut être toute la semaine



dort bien.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

...........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

.................


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

mais je peux aussi marquer d'autres trucs


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

.......


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

................


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

.............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

............


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

...............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

...............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

...........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..............


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

................


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)

la je me permet de dire un petit mots

je remercie mes sponsort ma mère mon père ma mère et tout ceux qui mon permit de faire se record.
je remercie god je voulait juste vous dire que si vous voulez faire quelle que chose vous devez y croire et tout peut ce faire.

sur ces mots je vais aller me reposé j'ai les doigts fatigué et un début de crampe au pouce droit.

faite de beaux rêve.et que la vie vous fasse de beaux cadeaux.


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Septembre 2005)

Toys! tu vas t'arreter oui?


----------



## toys (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon, tout le monde a été impressionné par le flood de Toys, c'est pour çà que plus personne ne poste ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

j'ai rien vu j'ai pas les images


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde a été impressionné par le flood de Toys, c'est pour çà que plus personne ne poste ?


 nan


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Septembre 2005)

Pause bouffe, Pause flood... 

Bonjour à tous... :love:   

La pizza est prête !!!


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2005)

G faim !
Ba mange.
:king:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

cheap la pizza


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Qui a un narguilé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui a un narguilé ?




un vrai....?....
ne me tente pas.....


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

moi j'ai du chocolat

bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

moi la trique


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai du chocolat
> 
> bonjour



du vrai....?....
ne me tente pas.....


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi la trique


oh ben oui ... j'aurai bien dit la même chose mais bon ... non  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi la trique




de vrai....
ne me.......pitin®, non, rien.........


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> du vrai....?....
> ne me tente pas.....


du vrai ... y'a du faux ?

bah c'est mon papa qui l'a ramené de Suisse   :love:

edit : mwahahah Stook


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un vrai....?....
> ne me tente pas.....


 Ouais 

T'en as un ? 

Les faux ils sont comment ?


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai du chocolat



J'en ai plus...


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai plus...


euh ... on parle de quoi là ? de narguilé, de chocolat ou de... autre chose  ?


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous les joeyux flooders


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Septembre 2005)

Finis la pause bouffe...! 


 :rose:


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

et oui, place au boulot !!  cooooool

non je déconne :mouais:


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on parle de quoi là ? de narguilé, de chocolat ou de... autre chose  ?


 J'avais oublié de te citer !


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on parle de quoi là ? de narguilé, de chocolat ou de... autre chose  ?


 Les 3 en même temps...


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on parle de quoi là ? de narguilé, de chocolat ou de... autre chose  ?


bah tout est lié, juste une question d'argot :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

tu peux parler de ce que tu veux.....un vrai narguilé, j'en ai un, mais il est pas en tres bon etat.....


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu peux parler de ce que tu veux.....un vrai narguilé, j'en ai un, mais il est pas en tres bon etat.....


 Tu l'as acheté en France ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as acheté en France ?



non....
Morocco!


mais on trouve plein en France et en espagne....


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non....
> Morocco!
> 
> 
> mais on trouve plein en France et en espagne....


 Mais c'est pas le même prix 

On pensait faire un trip surf en hiver au Maroc donc... :love:


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai des Maltezers et un café Nespresso !

Bonjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas le même prix
> 
> On pensait faire un trip surf en hiver au Maroc donc... :love:




hum.....sympa....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui a un narguilé ?


 
heu moi pourquoi ?!?
:hein:


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Je vais bosser

youpi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

tu fantasmes


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2005)

journee de chiotte


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> journee de chiotte


ménage ????


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ménage ????



collegue a la con...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> collegue a la con...


Files-moii son IP


----------



## Mac et Kette (6 Septembre 2005)

on a pas vu passer,
mon argogo,
dommage!


et ce fil est toujours ouvert


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> journee de chiotte


  idem


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> collegue a la con...


  idem


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

ah ' tu travailles avec toi-même ?


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ' tu travailles avec toi-même ?



Arf j'allais dire : c'est toi la grosse baleine avec qui j'me suis fritée tout à l'heure ?

Mais là ca vaut plus le coup


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ' tu travailles avec toi-même ?


 :mouais: tu baisses...
tu vieillis non, t'es plus aussi incisif qu'avant je trouve, ça devient presque prévisible :rose:


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Arf j'allais dire : c'est toi la grosse baleine avec qui j'me suis fritée tout à l'heure ?
> 
> Mais là ca vaut plus le coup


bah mince... vous vous êtes passez le mot ou quoi  
faut arrêter de poster un peu là !! vous vous assechez les amis !  
c'est comme les terres il faut faire une jachère sinon ça produit plus !! et là vos sols sont sec comme... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

tu posts ça dans le bar de floodeurs ?


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu posts ça dans le bar de floodeurs ?


et tu y crois...
tu m'as déjà vu poster un truc qui a du sens


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## leon1983 (6 Septembre 2005)

salut les filles


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

tien un bleu :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est marrant, je poste de moins en moins là dedans.
Je crois que ce fil commence à me faire chier en fait...


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

c'est pas facile de poster pour ne rien dire...
bon moi je m'en suis fait une spécialité, mais ça demande une discipline de fer !!


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Il est aussi possible de poster en disant quelque chose dans ce fil, nan ?


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

heuu... nan


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de remarquer que c'est mon anniversaire macgéen :love:


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

salut tous, je vous ai manqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

ba bonne anniversaire alors...

(je suis en train de convaincre une copine italienne de switcher en parlant anglais... 
genialissimo... lol )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> salut tous, je vous ai manqué ?


 
 heuu... non...

pourquoi ?!?

hehe


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

salam


----------



## Virpeen (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai l'impression que ça fait des lustres que je ne suis pas passée par ici... ça me plaît beaucoup de revenir.... :rose: :love: :love:

Mais toujours pas d'iBook


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba bonne anniversaire alors...
> 
> (je suis en train de convaincre une copine italienne de switcher en parlant anglais...
> genialissimo... lol )


 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

ba de rien... mais si t'espere que je te la presente... 

ha non, pour le bon anniversaire...  oups lol
ba de rien


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba de rien... mais si t'espere que je te la presente...
> 
> ha non, pour le bon anniversaire...  oups lol


 Remarque une italienne... Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, je poste de moins en moins là dedans.
> Je crois que ce fil commence à me faire chier en fait...



tiens  je me disais la meme chose...et dire que....
tu te souviens.......
enfin....
il doit bien se marrer....


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep: bonnenuit à vous  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

..........


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

encore pire que l'intraflood.... le flood invisible et strictement inutile


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

.......


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2005)

Moi je vois pas d'erreur...


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

............


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

bonjours stook stargazer lemmy and kasparov.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

ho la vannes de merde


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


ok bonne nuit a toi fait de bio rêve.

vous este mignion a vous déconnecté de i chat en même temps a chaque foi avec stook. :love:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

...........


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

salut à tous les joyeux flooders !!


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

du coup ptete qu'à 1000 pages...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Encore 27 :sleep:


----------



## bouilla (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est une épidémie de baillement ici


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

moins de 200 points disco pour passer à 2000, c'est beau tous ces 0 non ? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau tous ces 0 non ?


C'est nul  :sleep:  :love:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul  :sleep:  :love:


et bien clique sur la boule chromé pour que ça change :mouais:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Ben avec +14, çà devrait être moins nul :casse:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec +14, çà devrait être moins nul :casse:


dès que je sors des 24 heures je me venge idem pour ti'punch et les éventuels autres  

 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens  je me disais la meme chose...et dire que....
> tu te souviens.......
> enfin....
> il doit bien se marrer....



Ouais... Enfin le but est atteint, c'est le principal...   :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moins de 200 points disco pour passer à 2000, c'est beau tous ces 0 non ? :love:


 il m'en manque 8 pour passer à 3000


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il m'en manque 8 pour passer à 3000


dès que je peux je t'en donne 5 voir 6 de plus   :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dès que je peux je t'en donne 5 voir 6 de plus   :love:


  pareil avec 7 ou 8 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il m'en manque 8 pour passer à 3000




Raccolageeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Raccolageeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuu


 chut


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

heu bonjour


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

J'essaie de suivre ce thread,
Qu'est ce que c'est que ce B****L, c'est quoi le flood, et les floodeurs c quoi M***E


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> heu bonjour


 'onjour 

petit mer ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de suivre ce thread,
> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce B****L, c'est quoi le flood, et les floodeurs c quoi M***E


 hummm pouet ?


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 'onjour
> 
> petit mer ?


 J'comprends rien
quoi "petit mer ?"
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sortez moi de ce monde de fous


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends rien
> quoi "petit mer ?"
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Sortez moi de ce monde de fous


T'occupes, cherche pas à comprendre et flooooooooooood... :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends rien
> quoi "petit mer ?"
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Sortez moi de ce monde de fous


 Ce monde n'est pas si fou  quoi que


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

Nan mais j'déconne les mecs, j'avoue ne pas connaitre la définition exact du flood, mais il suffit de lire une page de ce thread pour comprendre le chemin a suivre.
J'aurais juste voulu un eclaircissement de la part d'un de vous pour etre sûr et pour pouvoir etre guider vers le droit chemin du flood sacré 

Guidéééééé moiiiiii mes amiiiis

Je sens le flood rentrer en moi, ooooooooooooh c'est divin
oups ah non rien a voir je viens de m'asseoir sur une banane


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> T'occupes, cherche pas à comprendre et flooooooooooood... :love:


 Si, il faut chercher un p'tit peu...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> heu bonjour



Ouiiiii, n'aie pas peur    :love:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si, il faut chercher un p'tit peu...


ah... on m'avait pas dit moi :rose:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais j'déconne les mecs, j'avoue ne pas connaitre la définition exact du flood, mais il suffit de lire une page de ce thread pour comprendre le chemin a suivre.
> J'aurais juste voulu un eclaircissement de la part d'un de vous pour etre sûr et pour pouvoir etre guider vers le droit chemin du flood sacré
> 
> Guidéééééé moiiiiii mes amiiiis
> ...


 Tu commences bien 

Et peut être que c'était du flood charles gervais ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah... on m'avait pas dit moi :rose:


 Normal, tu n'as pas de 56 dans ton pseudo


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences bien
> 
> Et peut être que c'était du flood charles gervais ?


 merci
Par contre Charles Gervais , alors là j'adore, j'ai lu tous ses bouquins,
Lequel préfères-tu Franswa ?
Moi c'est "Crème brulée dans ton slip"
Le 2 bien sûr


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal, tu n'as pas de 56 dans ton pseudo


 et ouais


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> merci
> Par contre Charles Gervais , alors là j'adore, j'ai lu tous ses bouquins,
> Lequel préfères-tu Franswa ?
> Moi c'est "Crème brulée dans ton slip"
> Le 2 bien sûr


 Tu as donc remplacé la banane par de la crème charles gervais ?


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal, tu n'as pas de 56 dans ton pseudo


si indirectement, je vis en Bretagne et le département 56 fait partie de la Bretagne, ça marche ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> et ouais


 :mouais:


----------



## blabla56 (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc remplacé la banane par de la crème charles gervais ?


 heuuu Oui
merde grillé :bof:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si indirectement, je vis en Bretagne et le département 56 fait partie de la Bretagne, ça marche ?


 Donc tu as compris "petite mer" ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> heuuu Oui
> merde grillé :bof:


 :style:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Ba bête ça,
Oui va faloir...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

je me lance 2 !


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

et de 3 !!


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

4 !! vais-je battre mon record perso?


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

5 record perso battu, je continue


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Rhhhaaa pitin de 45 secondes !!!
Grrr
allé 6 tiens....


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

7 comme :
les 7 mercenaires,
les 7 péchés capitaux,
Ect...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

8 !!
c'est pas un chiffre que j'aime beaucoup mais bon là je vais pas faire la fine bouche hein...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

9

Autant dire que c'est mon préféré !
les connaisseurs savent pourquoi...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

10 !!!
Là ca devient balaise quand même...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

11

Tiens a propos de onze, y'a Zizou ce soir !!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Pas de 12 :rateau:


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

Va Bosser !


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

A zut m'avez pourri mon groove, arrrg !!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Tu devrais avoir honte NED


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Ba j'essaye de battre un record quand même...c'est du sport !!


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

et edite le 12 morveux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Enfin le but est atteint, c'est le principal...   :sleep:





oui......
c'est juste....


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> et edite le 12 morveux !


Non non j'ai le nez propre moi, je suis pas suisse non plus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

En fait je me rends compte qu'il y a des cerbères qui gardent farouchement le thread...mmm
 :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

rout:

c'est rigolo ça !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

pppp:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

:Dp:

D:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Guytan, tu ne vas pas faire ton NED hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Strike !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

Le livre des permutations en dix smileys


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

Hein?


























quelle connerie ce thread...





Ca va Stook?


















































Décidément, non... :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, non... :sleep:



Non plus :rateau:


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Ca sera pâtes au gruyère pour moué ce midi...
Puis finissage de compo pour les vitrines,
puis visitage d'un box garage pour ma future nouvelle voiture,
puis cherchage de matos à l'atelier,
puis tirage de ma compo en bousillant mon imprimante,
puis mangage encore,
puis F.Otisage,
puis loupage du match de foot...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> puis loupage du match de foot...



Rinafoot ©Chat-dans-l'dos


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rinafoot ©Chat-dans-l'dos


Viendez toi ce soir sur F.O qu'on te granule la couinche !!
Ou raboule le fiston...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Où en est le classement des floodeurs?
cé où qu'on trouve les stats lo ?


----------



## Mateuss (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Où en est le classement des floodeurs?
> cé où qu'on trouve les stats lo ?




le flood c'est le sport local ici  


vous êtes chargés à quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Viendez toi ce soir sur F.O qu'on te granule la couinche !!
> Ou raboule le fiston...



FO, nan mais un VRAI jeu pkoi pas  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Où en est le classement des floodeurs?
> cé où qu'on trouve les stats lo ?



Ben, [-- edit par moi-même --]


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

haaaaa... a bien mangé moi


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

hooooaaaa... et maintenant a bien envie de dormir moi :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me rends compte qu'il y a des cerbères qui gardent farouchement le thread...mmm
> :rateau:




 :sleep:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

je suis au taf et y a personne .  s'est bien comme boulo


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis au taf et y a personne .  s'est bien comme boulo


tu m'étonnes... c'est bien quand on a rien à faire


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

un journaliste ricain... a dit:
			
		

> et Lance, vous pensez a gagné un 8eme tour de France...






			
				Lance Amstrong a dit:
			
		

> oui, ce serait la meillleure solution pour emmerder les francais



si il savait comme je m'en fout de son velo...
*Drogué...*


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu m'étonnes... c'est bien quand on a rien à faire


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

alors, Chichi....grave ou pas grave....?.....


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

..................


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


 

............


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


toi tu dort et moi je siffle.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

...................


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>




Aïe, j'ai mal aux yeux....


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

Merde à celui qui lira...


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

Putain, je me fais chier à écrire des trucs en blanc et personne ne les voit jamais...


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

il faut penser Fab' que lorsque l'on a ouvert ce fil, il reignait une ambiance tres tres differente de celle qui reigne actuellement....
donc a la question, si ce fil doit durer....
je pense qu'a part pour faire plaisir a 2/3.....non, ce fil est de plus en plus inutile...
mais l'ambiance restera-t-elle tel que...
il faut que tout le monde en prenne conscience....
et certain floodeur de chez floodeur...
ont eu tout de meme du mal a comprendre que pour flooder c'etait ici...
alors si ce fil disparait ....

mais bon, il est sur qu'il ne sert plus a grand chose....


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faut penser Fab' que lorsque l'on a ouvert ce fil, il reignait une ambiance tres tres differente de celle qui reigne actuellement....
> donc a la question, si ce fil doit durer....
> je pense qu'a part pour faire plaisir a 2/3.....non, ce fil est de plus en plus inutile...
> mais l'ambiance restera-t-elle tel que...
> ...



a part pour evité d'encombré les user de nuit je suis d'accore avec toi.


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et certain floodeur de chez floodeur...
> ont eu tout de meme du mal a comprendre que pour flooder c'etait ici...
> alors si ce fil disparait ....




... faudra bien que ca leur rentre dans le crâne pourtant  :sleep: , de gré, ou de force :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a part pour evité d'encombré les user de nuit je suis d'accore avec toi.




 faut le dire  vite 

Les users de la nuit existent depuis bien longtemps au bar, bien avant que ce fil poubelle soit créé, et n'était pas "encombré". S'il y a une justification à apporter à ce sujet, ce n'est certainement pas la bonne. 

[happening]Qui vivra, verra


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ... faudra bien que ca leur rentre dans le crâne pourtant  :sleep: , de gré, ou de force :casse:



héhé....je te fais confiance pour ça..........
surtout pour le de force...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> faut le dire
> 
> Les users de la nuit existent depuis bien longtemps au bar, bien avant que ce fil poubelle soit créé, et n'était pas "encombré"
> 
> [happening]Qui vivra, verra



ça, tu fais bien de le rappeler.....parce que cette evidence, ne semble pas en etre une.....

et ton super fil....tu sais que je l'attends toujours..........


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et ton super fil....tu sais que je l'attends toujours..........




J'ai autre chose à publier avant


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faut penser Fab' que lorsque l'on a ouvert ce fil, il reignait une ambiance tres tres differente de celle qui reigne actuellement....
> donc a la question, si ce fil doit durer....
> je pense qu'a part pour faire plaisir a 2/3.....non, ce fil est de plus en plus inutile...
> mais l'ambiance restera-t-elle tel que...
> ...


Ce fil, comme a oublié de la rappeler amok dans le premier post, avait été créé pour canaliser les gens qui postent à tort et à travers, les dérives de discussion et tout ça, ce qu'on rassemble abusivment sous le terme de flood. Ce fil n'ayant pas de but, on ne peut d'ailleurs pas qualifier ce qu'il s'y passe de flood. Le flood "noie" une conversation (d'où le nom) et ici il n'y en a pas, en principe. Et quand il y en a, eh bien elle n'est pas forcément floodée justement !!

Et des conversations il y en a eu, dont beaucoup basées sur le principe de raconter ce qu'on fait maintenant, ou plutôt un truc qui nous est arrivé. OR il se trouve que Roberto a relancé un fil précisément pour cela, et dont on peut remarquer que pour le moment il n'est pas tellement "floodé", mais le premier fil "qu'est-ce que vous faites maintenant" ne l'était pas non plus à ses débuts il me semble.

Ce retour du maintenant s'ajoute à la rentrée d'une certaine façon, ainsi qu'à la lassitude, les bonnes résolutions, tout ça


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

en revanche, on devrait interdire les posts de plus de 10 mots ici :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

je r^ve ou vous dissertez sur ce thread ? énorme !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai autre chose à publier avant



'Tain, tu m'etonnes...
courage....


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je r^ve ou vous dissertez sur ce thread ? énorme !


C'est Rennesman qui déteint


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil, comme a oublié de la rappeler amok dans le premier post, avait été créé pour canaliser les gens qui postent à tort et à travers, les dérives de discussion et tout ça, ce qu'on rassemble abusivment sous le terme de flood. Ce fil n'ayant pas de but, on ne peut d'ailleurs pas qualifier ce qu'il s'y passe de flood. Le flood "noie" une conversation (d'où le nom) et ici il n'y en a pas, en principe. Et quand il y en a, eh bien elle n'est pas forcément floodée justement !!
> 
> Et des conversations il y en a eu, dont beaucoup basées sur le principe de raconter ce qu'on fait maintenant, ou plutôt un truc qui nous est arrivé. OR il se trouve que Roberto a relancé un fil précisément pour cela, et dont on peut remarquer que pour le moment il n'est pas tellement "floodé", mais le premier fil "qu'est-ce que vous faites maintenant" ne l'était pas non plus à ses débuts il me semble.
> 
> Ce retour du maintenant s'ajoute à la rentrée d'une certaine façon, ainsi qu'à la lassitude, les bonnes résolutions, tout ça



tout a fait d'accord.........




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je r^ve ou vous dissertez sur ce thread ? énorme !



qui l'eut cru...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en revanche, on devrait interdire les posts de plus de 10 mots ici :mouais:



Tu passes le 1er au pelonton alors  de justesse toutefois !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

Ce fil est exactement comme un salon iChat, en gros.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

bon, je vais manger chez des amis.....et pitin® que c'est loin.......bonne discution les filles.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est exactement comme un salon iChat, en gros.



tu n'y passe pas assez souvent sinon tu l'aurais vu des les premieres pages....
++


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est exactement comme un salon iChat, en gros.


Il y a une différence importante, et même essentielle aux yeux de tout informaticien des réseaux comme moi: l'asynchronisme


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> FO, nan mais un VRAI jeu pkoi pas  :rateau:  :love:


Raboules ta tête en plastique blanc,
tu vas voir si c'est pas un vrai jeux toi...allé , même pas chiche?

Moi je suis allé sur TO me faire massacrer, alors viendez ce soir si t'es un vrai guerrier...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Et qui te dit que je vais sur TO aussi ? :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes le 1er au pelonton alors  de justesse toutefois !


oui mais la je me surpasse...  j'suis pas capable de faire de longue phrase, sinon j'ai des crampes dans les poignets


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu n'y passe pas assez souvent sinon tu l'aurais vu des les premieres pages....
> ++




*Nuance*
on s'emmerde moins sévère sur iChat


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Raboules ta tête en plastique blanc,
> tu vas voir si c'est pas un vrai jeux toi...allé , même pas chiche?
> 
> Moi je suis allé sur TO me faire massacrer, alors viendez ce soir si t'es un vrai guerrier...




qu'est  ce qui viens faire là craboule ????  

Ah pardon y'a pas de C...je range le chaterton desolee :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nuance*
> on s'emmerde moins sévère sur iChat



A quand iChat  sur mon PC au taf   :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

J'arrive pas à me mettre à bosser...!!!  :rose:   

Du coup je post au bar des foodeurs mais je suis pas sur que ça m'aide beaucoup pour mes études...   

 :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2005)

bande de crabes 

fais du bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bande de crabes
> 
> fais du bien



héhé.......  





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nuance*
> on s'emmerde moins sévère sur iChat



ça dépend des heures quand meme....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je post au bar des foodeurs mais je suis pas sur que ça m'aide beaucoup pour mes études...





demande un ban a ton bof.....    
ça resoudra le probleme......  


ps: bonjour....


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et qui te dit que je vais sur TO aussi ? :rateau:


Mon petit doigt...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit doigt...



Ben mets-le dans ta bouche après l'écoute, tu verras, c'est un être d'une amertume sans bornes


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Arfff....plus que 90 !!!


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

89....


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2005)

Tiens pourquoi pas un TO ce soir?


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

88....


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pourquoi pas un TO ce soir?


Paske ce soir c'est F.O chez les m4k, et vala cé tout !!


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à me mettre à bosser...!!!  :rose:
> 
> Du coup je post au bar des foodeurs mais je suis pas sur que ça m'aide beaucoup pour mes études...
> 
> :sleep:



Allez zou au boulot :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!!! 

Content de vous retrouver les floodeurs après 3 jours de repos bien mérité à la mer


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

86 (j'aide un pote  ))


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Tin j'ai beaucoup posté aujourd'hui.
C'est pour compenser avec les futur jours où je vais moins flooder.
Y'a un compteur quelque part qui dit combien on fait par jour (pas la moyenne hein, ca je sais)...

Merci Guytan,
tu pourra dire le chiffre d'après...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

euh... 87 ?


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Merci pote aideur...
j'aime ta prompte reaction !


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 86 (j'aide un pote  ))



Ca va ! On sais que vous etes copains ... pas besoin de le dire partout !!!!!!   


Perso...euh J-3 !!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 86 (j'aide un pote  ))


 Ton pote peut savoir le jour où j'ai le plus posté ?


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

'tain si je postais pour passer le temps


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain si je postais pour passer le temps



 T'avais pas d'autre chose à faire ???


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas d'autre chose à faire ???




moi  je crois pas


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> moi  je crois pas


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> moi  je crois pas



T'es sur de toi ?


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur de toi ?



Je perdrais la mémoire   :rateau:    , oh non suis si jeune


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oh non suis si jeune



    c'est pour ça que j'ai des doutes...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Et toi des exos de math ça te tente pas


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi des exos de math ça te tente pas


 Trop facile


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Je trouve que notre flood est esthétique  
maccossinelle as tu remarqué que nos avatars étaient de la même couleur   :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi des exos de math ça te tente pas



Mais t'as pas un mémoire à rediger ??!


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile



en effet   mais la perche était tendue


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que notre flood est esthétique
> maccossinelle as tu remarqué que nos avatars étaient de la même couleur   :love:



Oui tu as raison c'est beau...sans aucun interet mais sympa quand même...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as pas un mémoire à rediger ??!



à quoi ça sert de rédiger un mémoire  je me le demande parfois


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison c'est beau...sans aucun interet mais sympa quand même...



Ce flood te fais augmenter ton nombre de posts tu vas redépasser Ti'punch


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> je me le demande parfois



Moi jamais


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais il faudrait que j'aille manger


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça mais il faudrait que j'aille manger



Bon app !!!!


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon app !!!!



Merci  
Bon flood ou bon bossage de math ou choix


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bon flood ou bon bossage de math ou choix



euh...je bosserai les maths demain je crois


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> en effet   mais la perche était tendue


 où ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> où ça ?


 
lol

pitin... je m'emmerde, j'ai rien a faire...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

ba, je vais flooder...


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba, je vais flooder...



Tu veux qu'on flood à deux ???


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

On parle de flood ?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

...........


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on flood à deux ???


 et pourquoi pas à 4 ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas à 4 ?



Oui, pourquoi pas


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi pas


 alors c'est parti


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

ça va vous ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

on était tout à l'heure


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça va vous ?


 Très bien 

Moi j'y étais... mais maintenant, y a plus personne


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, t'as qu'a le mettre dehors


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on était tout à l'heure


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, t'as qu'a le mettre dehors


 non, c'est pas moi qu'il faut mettre dehors


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>


 hein dit ? c'est vrai ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Dommage...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas moi qu'il faut mettre dehors



T'es sûr ?


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

pom pom pom...


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 du chat ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Dommage...


 mais si


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> pom pom pom...


 t'as l'air de te faire chier yoda


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est dur le flood en fait!!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ?


 completement sûr


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur le flood en fait!!!



C'est un coup de main à prendre !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

comme ca par exemple...


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur le flood en fait!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un coup de main à prendre !



je vais m'entrainer... 

Et un jour je depasserai le maïtre ..!


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> comme ca par exemple...


 :mouais: fizzz


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Je trouve ça calme ce soir !


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça calme ce soir !



...salut toi !...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'entrainer...
> 
> Et un jour je depasserai le maïtre ..!



C'est pas moi le maître !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'entrainer...
> 
> Et un jour je depasserai le maïtre ..!


 
soyez realiste... demandez l'impossible


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'entrainer...
> 
> Et un jour je depasserai le maïtre ..!


 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça calme ce soir !



Tu veux jouer à saute-mouton ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça calme ce soir !


 joins toi à nous alors


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi le maître !



Je sais...


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> soyez realiste... demandez l'impossible


j'ai déjà lu ça quelque part, mais où ? :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> soyez realiste... demandez l'impossible


 ça me rapelle quelqu'un...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



T'as peur de te faire rattrapé ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> joins toi à nous alors


doucement, doucement


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais...


 cassé


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais...



Bien ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà lu ça quelque part, mais où ? :mouais:



Je sais pas...ça me dit quelque chose aussi !!! 

ça doit etre une citation d'un mec connu...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

-------------------------------->
----------------------------------->
--------------------------------------->  
----------------------------------->
-------------------------------->


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> cassé



Non !


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as peur de te faire rattrapé ?


 nan


----------



## greg2 (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'entrainer...
> 
> Et un jour je depasserai le maïtre ..!


Moi aussi! (j'ai de la marge).


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas...ça me dit quelque chose aussi !!!
> 
> ça doit etre une citation d'un mec connu...



Encore un anonyme célèbre ....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

rhaaa... a pu de p'tites feuilles...  :affraid:
fait comment poru rouler mes clopes ?!? :hein: 
...
je vais essayer avec du pq


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

je vais me coucher..bonne nuit à tous ! et bon flood !    :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> doucement, doucement


 mokay


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan



Si si ça se voit !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Encore un anonyme célèbre ....


d'ailleurs c'est dingue le nombre d'anonyme qui deviennent celebre en ayant un jour dit une connerie


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais me coucher..bonne nuit à tous ! et bon flood !    :love:


 bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais me coucher..bonne nuit à tous ! et bon flood !    :love:



Bonne nuit à toi !   :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si ça se voit !


 c'est pas ça je te dis


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs c'est dingue le nombre d'anonyme qui deviennent celebre en ayant un jour dit une connerie



Pas si dingue que ça ...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

-------------------------------------<oui>-------------------------------------------------------
...............................................<prout>.................................................................
--------------------------------------<non>-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> -------------------------------->
> ----------------------------------->
> --------------------------------------->
> ----------------------------------->
> -------------------------------->


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ça je te dis



Ah c'est la peur de pas me rattraper alors ..


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vais me coucher..bonne nuit à tous ! et bon flood !    :love:



bonne nuit cossy  :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

j'arrive pas à décoller !! pourtant en tant que Cossinelle...


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> -------------------------------------<oui>-------------------------------------------------------
> ...............................................<prout>.................................................................
> --------------------------------------<non>-----------------------------------------------------


 .............................................................<pouet>..........................................................


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> -------------------------------------<oui>-------------------------------------------------------
> ...............................................<prout>.................................................................
> --------------------------------------<non>-----------------------------------------------------


 
:mouais: 
un lexomil ?!?


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon allé bonne nuit les Maqueugéens...


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit cossy  :love:  :love:



Bonjour toi !  :love:

J'arrive pas a dormir alors je flood !


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est la peur de pas me rattraper alors ..


 voilà :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas à décoller !! pourtant en tant que Cossinelle...



ptete que c'est parce que tu n'as pas assez de posts...     

n'empeche que tu me ratrappe vite!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

162 !!! plus deux 3 !!!


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé bonne nuit les Maqueugéens...


 Bonne nuit NED


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé bonne nuit les Maqueugéens...



bon nuit à toi


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour toi !  :love:
> 
> J'arrive pas a dormir alors je flood !


 Bonne initiative :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ptete que c'est parce que tu n'as pas assez de posts...
> 
> n'empeche que tu me ratrappe vite!!!



c'est le but mais tu vas trop vite aussi ...! 



p-sésolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé bonne nuit les Maqueugéens...



Bonne nuit NED !


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 162 !!! plus deux 3 !!!




   encore un effort t'y est presque!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> voilà :love:



Je me disais bien ... :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> un lexomil ?!?


 nan, un suppo


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

par contre je vais pas trop tarder à aller me coucher.. j'ai pas le droit de rater ma matinée de boulot moi


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien ... :love:


 bien


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> encore un effort t'y est presque!



Oui je sais mais arretes de poster pour me dire ça sinon j'y arriverai jamais...!!!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne initiative :love:



Incitation au flood ça peut chercher très loin ça ..


----------



## Franswa (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> par contre je vais pas trop tarder à aller me coucher.. j'ai pas le droit de rater ma matinée de boulot moi


 tu peux te coucher tard sans la louper


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> par contre je vais pas trop tarder à aller me coucher.. j'ai pas le droit de rater ma matinée de boulot moi





  je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi tu dis ça !!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais mais arretes de poster pour me dire ça sinon j'y arriverai jamais...!!!



Allez un petit effort !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais mais arretes de poster pour me dire ça sinon j'y arriverai jamais...!!!



c'est dingue ce que  ça rale ces ptites cossinelles      :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Incitation au flood ça peut chercher très loin ça ..


 :mouais: c'est à moi que tu dis ça


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue ce que  ça rale ces ptites cossinelles      :love:



Bouh !!!!   :love:

C'est pas vrai je râle pas je parle fort...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est à moi que tu dis ça



J'incite personne moi ...


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

déjà minuit...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

plus que 13 pages et on arrive à la 1000eme...

le bar va-t-il survivre??? :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà minuit...



oui déjà !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

j'hesite la... un divx  vu 1000 fois, ou aller me pioter...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bouh !!!!   :love:
> 
> C'est pas vrai je râle pas je parle fort...



Tais-toi et floode !


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'incite personne moi ...


 C'est pas sûr


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

le choix est dur...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> plus que 13 pages et on arrive à la 1000eme...
> 
> le bar va-t-il survivre??? :rose:



La réponse ....? Non !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes. 
 ok j'ai compris...


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'hesite la... un divx  vu 1000 fois, ou aller me pioter...


 les deux


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sûr



Si si !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

encore 3 pages


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

:





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et floode !



 pardon !! :rose:

Fait ch*** ces 45 secondes !


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La réponse ....? Non !


 Ton information est sûr ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.
> ok j'ai compris...



Ils sont tous contre toi ...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La réponse ....? Non !



pas grave aprés le bar on pourra ouvrir une brasserie...

une tite moule fritte en buvant une bière... ou des boudins antillais avec un ti'punch 
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les deux


 
la flemme de deplacer ce pc a la con dans ma chambre...

haaaa, vivement que mon nouvo nibook arrive...


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si !


 nan nan


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ton information est sûr ?



L'intuition des bergères ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> avec un ti'punch
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Egocentrique ??!


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> la flemme de deplacer ce pc a la con dans ma chambre...
> 
> haaaa, vivement que mon nouvo nibook arrive...


 ce serait bcp plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

peut etre


c'est quoi le debat ?!?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan nan



Bah si !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Egocentrique ??!



tu dis pas ça quand je suis dans ton verre


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'intuition des bergères ...


 Ouais, j'avais cru lire ça aussi...


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

mon reveil sonne à 7h ça va être dur...très dur !!!


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah si !


 bah nan !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> tu dis pas ça quand je suis dans ton verre



T'es si petit que ça ..? :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

J'ai bientôt dépassé Ti'ti...punch !!  

pff marre des 45 secondes...!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mon reveil sonne à 7h ça va être dur...très dur !!!


 
wai... fodrait remonter dans le temps... et tuer l'inventeur du reveil


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es si petit que ça ..? :rateau:



... oui    


....mais costaud


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mon reveil sonne à 7h ça va être dur...très dur !!!



Comme faire deux choses en même temps ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2005)

Je vais me coucher 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bah nan !




Et pourtant si !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> tu dis pas ça quand je suis dans ton verre



Non jamais !   j'aime trop le rhum !!    même si ça me rend (parfois  ) malade...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

vais pas tarder à  :sleep:  :sleep:  aller me  :sleep:  coucher :sleep: 

 :sleep: 

suis fatigué :sleep: là!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher
> 
> Bonne nuit


 
ba allez quoi...  encore 12 pages...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher
> 
> Bonne nuit



Bonne nuit !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher
> 
> Bonne nuit




bon nuit à toi


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ... oui
> 
> 
> ....mais costaud



55° quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

oups 11 pages...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 55° quand même !!!




on voit les connaisseuses  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> oups 11 pages...




c'est dingue ce que ça passe vite


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

J'ai fini de ranger, je suis super contente !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Soukez ferme :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

c'est terriblement long 45 secondes quand meme


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on voit les connaisseuses  :rateau:  :rateau:



 euh...non ! je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de ranger, je suis super contente !



Non il retse plein de trucs encore


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

c





			
				prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini de ranger, je suis super contente !



cool !!!   :love:


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Demain, j'ai une grosse journée de boulot, et vous ?


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

[quote ] 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau aux flooders

[/quote]


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Soukez ferme :rateau:



toute chose à une fin ???! :rose:

ras le bol des 45 secondes !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est terriblement long 45 secondes quand meme



C'est parce que t'as pas l'habitude ! Y a pas si longtemps c'était encore 60 ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est terriblement long 45 secondes quand meme


 
tout est relatif...


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non il retse plein de trucs encore



 j'ai atteint mon objectif, c'est le principal !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai une grosse journée de boulot, et vous ?



Heu ..... Vacances ...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai une grosse journée de boulot, et vous ?




m'en parle po  :rose:  :rose: 

m'occupe de mes pensionnaires et apres j'ai de la compta à faire...

 :hein:  :hein: 

sans oublier la visite médicale du boulot entre midi et 2 ... (faut pas que j'oublie mon flacon)


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai une grosse journée de boulot, et vous ?



euh...demain ...enfin tout à l'heure...!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai une grosse journée de boulot, et vous ?


 


la fac... ca te dit qqch ? 

ba en vacances, comme d'hab...
trop de vacance... tue les les  vacances


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> euh...non ! je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça !



RHUM ???


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> la fac... ca te dit qqch ?
> 
> ba en vacances, comme d'hab...
> trop de vacance... tue les les  vacances




c'est clair...

vaut mieux pas avoir de vacances! comme ça tu sais que ça te ferait vraiment du bien, mais au moins tu t'ennuie pas


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> RHUM ???




*OUI !!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair...
> 
> vaut mieux pas avoir de vacances! comme ça tu sais que ça te ferait vraiment du bien, mais au moins tu t'ennuie pas


 
voila... 

n'empeche qu'avec le peu qu'ont fou... je suis sur que y aurait moyen d'avoir le niveau de licence en 2 ans au lieu de 3, si on avait pas 6 mois de vacances par ans...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> RHUM ???



 :love:  :love:  mon cri de ralliement  :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair...
> 
> vaut mieux pas avoir de vacances! comme ça tu sais que ça te ferait vraiment du bien, mais au moins tu t'ennuie pas



mais tu arretes de poster oui !!!!! sinon je te rattraperai jamais...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *OUI !!!!!*



Ah oui ça marche vraiment ...


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> la fac... ca te dit qqch ?
> 
> ba en vacances, comme d'hab...
> trop de vacance... tue les les  vacances




La fac ? Oui je connais un petit peu cela fait quelques années que j'y suis ...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



pfff


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ça marche vraiment ...




OUI !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Notre grand jeu concours arrive bientôt à son terme





			
				le tiercé dans l'ordre a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer                   2079                           stook                   1365                           toys                   1024                           robertav                   886                           Human-Fly                   793                           Gregg                   752                           Franswa                   684                           maiwen                   670                           Spyro                   582                           joeldu18cher                   475                           supermoquette                   447                           PoorMonsteR                   427                           Virpeen                   427                           semac                   385                           iNano                   351                           Taho!                   341                           chezgreg                   319                           NED                   313                           mikoo                   297                           bouilla                   282                           jo_6466                   269                           La SAGEsse                   262                           Hurrican                   258                           dcz_                   242                           argothian22                   233                           ange_63                   231                           yvos                   208                           Kounkountchek                   195                           juju palavas                   194                           Lila                   193                           -lepurfilsdelasagesse-                   183                           Charlub                   183                           bobbynountchak                   167                           etudiant69                   156                           lumai                   155                           Freezy                   154                           gKatarn                   146                           katelijn                   146                           guytantakul                   141                           Pierrou                   136                           teo                   128                           dool                   128                           Fab'Fab                   108                           sonnyboy                   107                           Apca                   107                           Lamar                   107                           MACcossinelle                   106                           Ti'punch                   103


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> La fac ? Oui je connais un petit peu cela fait quelques années que j'y suis ...


 
vous avez deja repris les cours ?


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais tu arretes de poster oui !!!!! sinon je te rattraperai jamais...




t'inquietes je vais me coucher 


enfin bientot


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

tiens un de plus !!!


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Notre grand jeu concours arrive bientôt à son terme





Moi, j'y suis pas !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Notre grand jeu concours arrive bientôt à son terme




rho c'est pas drole chui dernier    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Notre grand jeu concours arrive bientôt à son terme



Laissez-moi finir sur un chiffre rond !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Laissez-moi finir sur un chiffre rond !


 
crâneur


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> OUI !!!!!



Je confirme ...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'y suis pas !



c'est parceque t'es plus raisonable que certain(e)s    







 enfin... ça dépend des fois


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vous avez deja repris les cours ?




C'est à dire que quand on donne des cours, il est plus sérieux de les préparer avant !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho c'est pas drole chui dernier    :rose:



Rho mais non y en a plein d'autres après : Amok est facilement bon dernier, mais comme on dit, les derniers sont les 1ers


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> rho c'est pas drole chui dernier    :rose:




  je sais pas quoi dire...!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> crâneur



Même pas ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que quand on donne des cours, il est plus sérieux de les préparer avant !


 
haaa... t'es une vieille alors... tout s'explique...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas quoi dire...!




mais si! c'est juste que tu oses pas!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rho mais non y en a plein d'autres après : Amok est facilement bon dernier, mais comme on dit, les derniers sont les 1ers



Belle Philosophie que celle-là ! :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Grouillez


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est parceque t'es plus raisonable que certain(e)s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Raisonable Prerima !!?? *pffff


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est parceque t'es plus raisonable que certain(e)s





c'est bien vrai !   





			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> enfin... ça dépend des fois




euh ! je comprend pas trop là !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

On va y passer la nuit


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Grouillez



compte a rebour...?!  :rose:

45sec de m****


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> haaa... t'es une vieille alors... tout s'explique...



Ah toi tu cherches le diable ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> haaa... t'es une vieille alors... tout s'explique...






      Une vieille !       je ne te permet pas !  :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> haaa... t'es une vieille alors... tout s'explique...


mais non les vieux sa prépare plus rien ils les ont déjà en quatorze exemplaire leur cours.


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> mais si! c'est juste que tu oses pas!




Oui je devrais dormir ça n'est pas serieux du tout...!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Une vieille !       je ne te permet pas !  :rateau:



Je te passe mon log si tu veux


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On va y passer la nuit



Ils font ce qu'ils peuvent ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

ou le widget lotoban  :casse:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


ta la derniere MAJ du grand jeux des floodeur?


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi tu cherches le diable ..




Ou quelque chose qui y ressemble !!


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> haaa... t'es une vieille alors... tout s'explique...




Si la date de naissance de ton profil est vraie, je n'ai que 3 ans de plus que toi !   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ils font ce qu'ils peuvent ....



Toi y compris :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta la derniere MAJ du grand jeux des floodeur?



Regarde un peu avant !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je te passe mon log si tu veux


 
m'en fou... je cours vite...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta la derniere MAJ du grand jeux des floodeur?



Je ne tombe jamais ! j'apparais dans un nuage de fumée, tel le vice-gourou du mao style. Pense à prendre ta carte de membre :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toi y compris :rateau:



Ah non la tête de proue ne sert que de décoration ! :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Bon je vous quittes !!!!

Bon flood...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui je devrais dormir ça n'est pas serieux du tout...!



mais t'as pas envie d'aler te coucher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou... je cours vite...



En mode sniper elle est très douée y compris sur les taupes


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Pas sans t'avoir dépasser...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vous quittes !!!!
> 
> Bon flood...



c'est pour de bon alors?    

je te crois pas


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Ou quelque chose qui y ressemble !!



Oui des yeux qui brillent la nuit, des oreilles pointues .... Ca y ressemble en effet !


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne tombe jamais ! j'apparais dans un nuage de fumée, tel le vice-gourou du mao style. Pense à prendre ta carte de membre :love:


on fait comment je veux bien devenir menbre 

pour la question j'ai rien dit fait comme ci tu n'avais pas vue merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Regarde un peu avant !



juste comme çà


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En mode sniper elle est très douée y compris sur les taupes



il est taquin ce finn alors


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vous quittes !!!!
> 
> Bon flood...




Bonne nuit petite cossy !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

j'ai trop mal aux yeux !!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas sans t'avoir dépasser...



Ah quelle fraîche compétition !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment je veux bien devenir menbre
> 
> pour la question j'ai rien dit fait comme ci tu n'avais pas vue merci



Sujet Mao style, tu prend une tenue adéquate et tu payes ta cotisation au trésorier (Nephou)


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vous quittes !!!!
> 
> Bon flood...


bonne nuit fait de beaux rêves.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> il est taquin ce finn alors


ba chat alors...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

il est vraiment l'heure d'aller me coucher


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trop mal aux yeux !!!



Si les doigts fonctionnent encore c'est bon !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

"les jeunes filles et les jeunes femmes n'aiment pas boire de l'alcool..." cf : ça se discute...


Je suis d'accord ça se discute...

hein Prerima !  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Clique


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "les jeunes filles et les jeunes femmes n'aiment pas boire de l'alcool..." cf : ça se discute...
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord ça se discute...
> ...





En effet, ça se discute ...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "les jeunes filles et les jeunes femmes n'aiment pas boire de l'alcool..." cf : ça se discute...
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord ça se discute...
> ...



T'as pas honte d'avouer que tu regardes Jean-Luc ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba chat alors...



Raté avant c'était chat ba :rateau!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas honte d'avouer que tu regardes Jean-Luc ?



Elle lui tourne le dos


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

dormez peu mais revez bien! c'est suffisant ​

[edit] pfiou j'arrive meme pas à relire ce que j'écris! [/edit]


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas honte d'avouer que tu regardes Jean-Luc ?



Non ... c'est en fond sonore je regarde l'écran de l'ordi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> En effet, ça se discute ...



Tu me passes le sel stp ? :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

7 pages et c'est le nirvana


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> dormez peu mais revez bien! c'est suffisant ​
> 
> [edit] pfiou j'arrive meme pas à relire ce que j'écris! [/edit]




BONNE NUIT ...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "les jeunes filles et les jeunes femmes n'aiment pas boire de l'alcool..." cf : ça se discute...
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord ça se discute...
> ...




on te laissera plus boire alors!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Non plutot une bière


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu me passes le sel stp ? :love:




C'est à dire ??!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Elle lui tourne le dos



Mais tu lui fais face quand même ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on te laissera plus boire alors!



Tu dors pas toi ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

994


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 7 pages et c'est le nirvana




depuis le temps que tu attends ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ??!



Le truc iodé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

On en trouve dans l'eau


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sujet Mao style, tu prend une tenue adéquate et tu payes ta cotisation au trésorier (Nephou)


je prend le chat belier s'est possible.


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 994




Ah non, moi, j'ai 497 !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Non ... c'est en fond sonore je regarde l'écran de l'ordi !



Ah on t'oblige donc à écouter ....

Méchant matou, méchant !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors pas toi ???




j'ai pas envie que tu me depasse trop vite  :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Oui c'est possible avec la carte Kiwi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Speed !


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le truc iodé




Non, c'est pas vrai !  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Toi aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Vive les tables en fornica


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Speed !




l'incitation au flood devrait etre interdite aux modos!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Le facteur aime le beurre


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas envie que tu me depasse trop vite  :rose:



On va dormir....on recommence demain ! comme ça personne ne rattrpera l'autre ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Ouyou you


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a vu Carlos ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le facteur aime le beurre



Mais surtout la crémière ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

995 on y arrive


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> On va dormir....on recommence demain ! comme ça personne ne rattrpera l'autre ce soir




c'est une sage décision  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Dialogues en direct avec
des centaines de connectés, F ou H. Inscription gratuite Accès immédiat
www.serencontrer.com

Chat, Dialogue en direct:
24h/24 des centaines de connectés qui cherchent comme vous des amis
www.cum.fr

Chat Gratuit Direct
Dialogue gratuitement simplement! www.Chat-Land.Org Chat Gratuit
www.Chat-Land.Org


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

bisous à tous....


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu Carlos ?



Le terroriste chansonnier ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

va comprendre alexandre


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 995 on y arrive



je suis passée à 498 !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Je sue mais je m'en fous


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est une sage décision  :love:  :love:



tu vois je dis pas que des conneries...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est pareil


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

plus que 5 pages a floodé snif


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bisous à tous....




Bisous et bonne nuit !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Vivement la 3.0


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bisous à tous....



Bonne nuit à toi ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Ou peut etre pas en fait ..  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Si c'est vrai je te lke dis


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

je t'egalises...et je part me coucher ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> je suis passée à 498 !


tiens, moi aussi en fait !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Interdit


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut etre pas en fait ..  :rateau:




Ah quand même !     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> On va dormir....on recommence demain ! comme ça personne ne rattrpera l'autre ce soir


 
paris combien que dans 1/4 d'heure... y en a un des 2 qui va se relevé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

The end has a end


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bisous à tous....




idem


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Je veux finir sur un chiffre rond merci !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

ça y'est enfin je crois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Allo allo Y a qqn derrière le micro ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

LeTzzzzzz allume le micro onde


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> The end has a end



Ca dépend par quel bout on la prend ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

*ON* est à 200 !!!  

p***** de 45sec


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

45 sec ? Connais pas moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

c4EST BIEN LES PASS PARTOUT


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

loperie de majuscule


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allo allo Y a qqn derrière le micro ?



maurice a pris sa retraite.. ils est parti!


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

entre le mao style et le stargazer style


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *ON* est à 200 !!!
> 
> p***** de 45sec



Félicitations !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Encore un pour la forme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

mais que fait cendrilon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

c'est latitude


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 45 sec ? Connais pas moi



euh... t* ****e tu sais jouer au pendu ??


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> entre le mao style et le stargazer style



Parfait !


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 45 sec ? Connais pas moi


tricheur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

es réponses : oui
Vous pouvez insérer des pièces jointes : oui
Vous pouvez modifier vos messages : oui
Les balises BB sont activées : oui
Les smileys sont activés : oui
La balise


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est dur d'écrire pour rien dire !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

3 pages avant explosion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Yes toys


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> entre le mao style et le stargazer style


 
so cuuuuuuuuuuuutttteeeeeeeee

pov p'tite bête 

heu: t'as trouvé ca ou ? mon chat veut le meme... )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Ultraflood Prerima ultraflood


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

mais finalement, c'est possible !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

AH lalala


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 3 pages avant explosion



j'en suis à combien ?


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

s'est la premiere fois que je vis la fin d'un tradada en directe s'est insoutenable.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Maintenance mac os


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Offres spéciales


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ultraflood Prerima ultraflood





je fais ce que je peux !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

On a autant besoin de lui que d'une diarrhée !


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

vous nous verriez tous les trois c'est ridicule...chacun sur un ordi... et à fond à fond à fond !!!!  

Avec Finn et ses (non..)45sec...! qui nous nargues !!


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Offres spéciales




Sur le flood ? Tu brades ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Me rappelle le coup de bourre avec maousse dans le train des mgz à 4h du mat


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis à combien ?


3 jours pour toi
2 pour stoock
1 pour moi

voila ou nous en somme


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

préférez un enterrement ou un e incinération ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Le derneir post seraz pour moi


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

203!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours pour toi
> 2 pour stoock
> 1 pour moi
> 
> voila ou nous en somme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

pas la peine de rêver :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

bizarre, à moi on m'a dit que je devais plus flooder...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

et après la diette


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Régime sans sel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

tu le vois mieux le rapport là non ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le derneir post seraz pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

plouf


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

il est ridicule mon smileys ... 

45 sec de mes c*******


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> 203!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tricheuse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

c'est clair comme de l'eau de mer


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

et voilà !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Et encore on est pas lundi


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu le vois mieux le rapport là non ?




Toujours pas !


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

vous etes heyyyyyy tombé .. toubidoudoubidouuu


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

999 ....

c'est la dernière....


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

ALlez hop on y va


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

c'est horrible de se rendre compte qu'on est droguée à MacG :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Une bises aux anciens ultrafloodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

0..............


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

pet à leur ame


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ALlez hop on y va


`

500 pages !


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> 999 ....
> 
> c'est la dernière....



Ce n'est qu'un au revoir mes frèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèères .... :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Les ta page


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

*euh bouh et bonne nuit (ça fait combien de fois que je dis ça ??!)*


----------



## prerima (8 Septembre 2005)

A plus tard sur un autre thread !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est horrible de se rendre compte qu'on est droguée à MacG :rose:



Tu veux un traitement ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est horrible de se rendre compte qu'on est droguée à MacG :rose:



T'es encore là ?


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

je crois que je vais pleuré j'ai passé des nuits entiere ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

Toi aussi ne touche pas à cette ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

*Fin de partie


* Pour la version 3, faudra attendre un peu. Vous serez prévenu bien assez tôt.
En attendant, je vous rappelle que le flood est toujours prohibé dans les autres sujets. Alors réfrénez vos ardeurs ​


----------

